# "Revenge, Renewal and the Promise of a New Year"  (Boot Hill/D&D)



## Silver Moon

This story is set in the Arizona Territory of the American West.   The campaign uses hybrid Boot Hill and D&D rules and draws upon elements from both actual history and historical fiction.   This is a parallel campaign that is set on the same world as the “Arcade’s Gang” Story Hour, which can be found at the following link.   
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=28906


World Background:  

The primary religions in this campaign are the Greek/Roman, Celtic, Norse, Native American and Central American pantheons (with no Judeo-Christian religion).    The native populations of the world are as follows:  Central Europe, southern Europe and Mediterranean regions = Humans; Northern Europe = Dwarves; Native America = Elves and Centaurs; Central & South America = Wood Elves; Africa = Ogres; Australia = Halflings; East Asia = Orcs and Half-orcs; India = Goblins; Pacific Islanders = Gnomes; Antarctica = Giants and Bugbears.   

Europe had major upheavals during the 14th to 16th century, but rather than the Protestant Reformation the conflict was regarding Clerical Magic vs. Wizard Magic.   The Clerical-magic countries of Great Britain, Ireland, Scandinavia, Germany, Italy and Greece colonized most of North America.   The Wizard-magic countries of France, Portugal and Spain colonized Central and South America.    The world itself is “low magic”, where the vast majority of the people do not use magic at all and most priests, sorcerers, wizards and bards tend to be no higher than 5th Level.  


Primary Cast of Characters:
Chester Martin, "the ex-soldier", male human fighter (SteveJung)
Jake 'Silver Dollar' Cook, "the gambler", male human fighter (Barad the Gnome)
Katherine Kale, "the wealthy widow", female human expert (Orchid Blossom)
Nanuet, "the avenging Indian", male elf ranger (rgmc64) 
Ruby West, "the saloon girl", female human bard (Queenie) 
Sonoma, "the Cantina singer", female wood elf bard/druid (Kriskrafts)

Secondary Cast of Characters:
Alison "Al" Caine, "the lady gunslinger", female human fighter (Randomling) 
Black Isaac O'Dell, "the ruthless gunslinger", male human fighter (Piratecat) 
Chow Wei Hung, "the martial artist", male half-orc monk (Sir Osis of Liver) 
Duncan MacRaibert, "the tracker", male human druid (Celticwolf) 
Storm Golden Eye, "the Indian maiden", female centaur druid (Kriskrafts) 


*Chapter One: “Katherine’s Story”, January 1, 1882, 7:00 P.M. *

As she looked out at the setting sun from the window of her room at the El Parador Cantina and Hotel, Katherine Kale smiled for the first time in months.   She thanked Pedro Figueres, the owner of the three-story stone, adobe and timber building, for carrying her trunk up to the room.  After he left she shut and locked the door, lit the lantern in the sparcely furnished room, and began to unpack.  She soon came upon the book bound with blank pages that had been purchased last summer back in New England.    She had intended for it to be a journal of her new life out west, although until this moment she had not been able to bring herself to write in it.    But today was her first day in a new town, and on the first day of a new year, so it seemed an appropriate time to begin.    She sat down on the bed and placed the book on the small bedside table, picked up her mechnical fountain pen and reflected back upon the events that had brought her here.    


“Everyone had agreed that moving to Arizona was the best thing to do.  Thomas’s doctor insisted that he would never be truly well if we stayed in Massachusetts, and with the business failing it wouldn’t be long before we could no longer afford the doctor’s fees.  Once he’d recovered enough, Thomas left for our new life in Arizona while I stayed behind to oversee the sale of our home and most of our belongings. 

I don’t think I can describe how lonely I was after he left.  Even during the worst times of sickness, when he didn’t even know me, we were together.  To have him go away so soon after he recovered nearly broke my heart.  Still, the doctor said the “prairie cure” would have Thomas back to full health in no time, and a few months apart was a small price to pay for that. 

He left in July, and it was October before he wired me to join him in the town of Tombstone, Arizona.  His letters had been infrequent, but increasingly cheerful.  He’d found work and made friends, and was glad to hear that I’d had little trouble in selling the house and most of our things.  I hated giving up my grandmother’s piano, but one cannot move a piano on a train.  I did keep back a beautiful green traveling dress.  I wanted to be pretty for Tom when I stepped off the train.  But Tom wasn’t at the station when I arrived in Tombstone. 

That green dress was the last time I wore color.  Tom’s friend Colby Tucker met me at the train and broke the news.  Arizona had not been good for Tom’s health after all.  A few days after he cabled me he fell ill again and passed on the day before my arrival.  Both Mr. Tucker and Tom’s landlady seemed uncomfortable when I asked to see his body, but they finally took me to the undertaker.  It seems morbid, I know, but I hadn’t seen my husband for months, and I knew if I didn’t see his body I would never quite believe he wasn’t still just away on a trip.   I visited the town’s only dressmaker, a Frenchman named Henri, to obtain appropriate mourning clothes.  I purchasing the black dress that I am now wearing. 

He was buried that afternoon.  It was quiet, with just a few people there.  I could hear many of them whispering, mostly hearing, “Mrs. Kale,” or “his Katie,” as word of who I was spread.  They were very kind, but uncomfortable, perhaps because as much as they may have liked my husband, I was a stranger.   

I spent the first two months of mourning at Tom’s boarding house not seeing anyone except for at meals and even then I kept to myself.  It was then that I came to the realization that I couldn’t stay in Tombstone.  I couldn’t imagine ever being happy there, as it would always remind me of Tom’s death.  Even the town’s name spoke of death.  I briefly considered going back east, but that almost felt like betraying Tom.  We had planned to build a life here, and I couldn’t conceive of changing our plans.   So this afternoon, the first day of the new year, I boarded the stage for Promise City, Arizona.  Only a couple hours away, I would still be close enough to Tom’s resting place to visit, but I wouldn’t be living under the shadow of his passing.    

The variety of people who boarded that stage with me came as a surprise.  Some of them were races I’d never even seen before.  I tucked myself in a corner away from the bald half-orc and the Indian.  The Indian was attired in leather clothing and beads, with a large knife in his belt and a bow strapped across his back.  We heard stories of the fierceness of Indians in the East.  I try not to pay heed, but I’ll admit to being a bit frightened by him, as well as the centaur who seemed to intend to walk alongside the stage.   The centaur was female, and was shamelessly attired only in a short top that barely covered her chest.   

There were other worrisome figures in the coach as well.  One was a man with a low voice and a long drawl chewing on a matchstick.   He wore black clothing, a black hat, with a dark leather duster.   He also carried an arsenal of weapons, with both a revolver and lasso on his belt, a carbine rifle and a shotgun by his side, and a Bowie knife protruding from each of his well-made boots.    The man made me nervous, and I touched the cold metal of Tom’s pistol hidden in my skirts and scooted a bit closer to the sweet-faced red haired girl to my left.  She was attired in a pretty dress and unlike our companions had no visible weapons.   She smiled at me and introduced herself as Ruby West.  

The man seated next to Ruby appeared innocent enough. wearing well-worn English-style clothes.  He had a friendly smile, but a bulge under his jacket pocket hinted of a concealed firearm.   I decided it best to remain cautious with him, which appeared easy enough to do, as he seemed more interested in Ruby than myself.   Sitting beside him was a halfling.   The little man was dressed in a brown three-piece suit, with a pocket watch on a gold chain hanging from a vest pocket.  He wore a dusty black top hat and propped his hairy bare feet up atop a small overstuffed case with papers protruding from where the case closed.   

I watched the last passenger entered the stage, an androgynous figure wearing western clothing and a gun belt with a pair of Colt pistols and extra ammunition.   The passenger sat down and hunched in the remaining seat, directly across from me, as the Wells Fargo Company stage lurched forward.   It appeared that we all wanted to get to Promise City.  I was grateful that in a couple of hours we would be there and we could then all go our separate ways.   Little did I know that fate would have other ideas.”


_Special thanks to Orchid Blossom for assisting with the writing of this chapter. _


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

You should probably take my character out of the list - I doubt I'm going to have time to play in the game. Sorry!


----------



## Silver Moon

_Sorry to hear that Tallarn.   The winner of the "name the campaign" contest was Baradthegnome, with "Revenge, Renewal and the Promise of a New Year".   I kept the prior one now so that people would still be able to find the thread but will change it when posting the next chapter.   Now on to the second chapter:_


*Chapter Two, “The Talkative Halfling”, January 1st, 1882, 2:30 P.M. * 

The halfling looked around the stagecoach at his traveling companions.   The first half-hour of the ride had been quiet, the only conversation being when the two human females exchanged a few words with each other.  The little man’s curiosity about who these people was getting the better of him so he decided to get people talking.   He exclaimed in his high-pitched thick Australian accent  “Hello everybody, my name is Chumbley, Hezekiah B. Chumbley to be precise.  So, what brings you to Promise City?”   

The man in black gives the halfling a stern look and replies in a low deep voice “This stagecoach”.    The halfling laughs at that and says, “No, I mean, why are you going there?   Who wants to start?”   The woman in the red dress says, “My name is Ruby West.  I’m going there to find work.  I hear that there are a number of saloons and dancehalls where I could sing and dance at.”    The woman in the black dress speaks next, introducing herself as Katherine Kale.  She briefly explains about her husband’s recent passing and how she is going to Promise City for a fresh start.   “Okay, who wants to go next?” the little man exclaims.    

A long pause follows.   The hunched over person who was the last one to enter the stage speaks up.   Several of the passengers are surprised to hear a female voice come from who they perceived to be a cowboy.  She says that her name is Alison Caine but to just call her Al.  When the halfling presses her for more details she replies, “I’m going to visit some kin of mine in the town.”

He asks the man in black, “And what is your story?”  The man just gives him a dirty look in reply, his face growing dour as the halfling continues to talk.   The remaining human is then asked who he is.   The man replies with a Scottish accent “My name be Duncan MacRaibert.  I be originally from Scotland and am a Celtic priest”. 

“And you my green-hued friend?” the halfling asks the good-sized bald oriental half-orc.   He replies in a Chinese accent, “I am Chow Wei Hung.  I come from a monetary in China.  I am exploring the American west and in keeping with my faith help those in need.”  “Very Honorable,” the little humanoid states.     He next asks the Indian, who replies, “I am Nanuet.  I have business with a man said to be in Promise City.”   

The halfling then blurts out “What an interesting group.   I’ll bet you all want to know about me!”  Silence follows.  The man in black then mutters, “I hope you don’t gamble much.”   Chumbley ignores the comment and excitedly states, “Well, I currently reside in Tombstone, but I’ll be making frequent visits to Promise City.  I’m a reporter for the Tombstone Epitaph.”   “Cheery title,” The man in black states. 

Chumbley responds, “Indeed, and a fine paper it is.  Far better than the unscrupulous rag they currently sell in Promise City.   That’s the purpose of my trip, to sell Volume 1 of the Promise City Edition of the Tombstone Epitaph.   And a true value for your money it is.  For the same price as the Promise City Herald, only a nickel, you can now get eight pages rather than four.  And unlike them our news reporting is honest.  That other paper is biased and prints distorted accounts of the news.  If you want to find out what’s really happening mine is the paper to buy.”

Ruby asks, “What has been happening in Promise City.”   The halfling replies, “Lots of stuff.  But you’ll have to wait until we get there to buy a copy of the paper.  I’ve got them all right here in my trunk.”   The man in black says, “Let me see one of those.”   Chumbley replies, “No can do.  Have to wait until we get there before you can buy one.”  The man replies, “I didn’t say anything about buying one.”   

Chumbley then exclaims, “Well, you’re all traveling to a very exciting place.   Promise City is located dab smack in the middle of the Sulfur Spring Valley, situated between the Dos Cabezas, Dragoon and Chiricahua Mountain ranges.   With the runoff from the mountains the valley has the most fertile grasslands in the whole Arizona Territory and supports a number of cattle ranches.   The community itself started up only a few years ago when silver was discovered at the Breakheart Mine.   Since then three other mines were discovered in the hills right around the same area and the town grew up in the small flat area between them.   The town is a lively place with lots of saloons and businesses for the miners to spend their money at.”

The Indian Nanuet asks, “What’s the story with that group known as Arcade’s Gang?   Isn’t that town where they hang out?”   Chumbley replies, “Oh, those guys.  They showed up and caused some trouble in the town last spring.  It was during the summer when they really made a name for themselves.   That was when Billy the Kid and the James Gang came to town.   The outlaws robbed a bank the homes of several of the town’s wealthiest citizens.   Arcade’s Gang then cornered Billy and several of his accomplices in the home of the gambler Conrad Booth.  The now famous ‘Promise City Shootout’ took place then.  Billy and his buddies got themselves killed while the James boys managed to escape with all of the loot.   After that Arcade’s Gang was famous and went around acting like they owned the town.  

A few months later they were bored and headed over to Tombstone to cause trouble there.   A hornet’s nest of trouble had already been brewing there.   Tension already existed between the cowboys at the Clanton ranch and the town’s Marshall Virgil Earp with his brothers, so Arcade’s Gang decided to make matters worse.   First they tried to start up a gunfight with the Clantons and Earps at the O.K. Corral, but Cochise County Sheriff Johnny Behan intervened and calmed things down.   The next day Arcade’s Gang shot down in cold blood Tombstone citizen Doc Holliday and his friend Johnny Behind-the-Duce.  They then high-tailed it back to Promise City before the Earps could catch them.” 

“So they’re there now?” Duncan asks.   Chumbley says, “Oh no, they were afraid of retribution from Earps so they packed up and skipped town.   They were last spotted six weeks ago in Santa Fe, New Mexico.   I doubt we’ll ever see them back this way again, especially since Wyatt Earp has become the new Marshall of Promise City with his brother Morgan as his Deputy.    Anyhow, that Gang is how we found out that the Promise City Herald was corrupt.   The paper seems to have had an alliance with them and would only print stories that favored the group.   No reputable newspaper would ever do anything like that!”   Several people snicker at hearing that comment. 

Chumbley continues, “So my employer saw this as a great new business opportunity!   He sent me there for the past couple of weeks to find stories to report on.   I now have me 200 copies of the paper to sell.  This will be great for the citizens of Promise City, to be able to finally get accurate and unbiased reporting of the daily events that concern them.  And all for just five-cents, a real bargain for a full eight pages of news.   You’ll have to all buy a copy, lots of great stories to read.”

The man in black shifts the toothpick in his mouth and says, “Did you hear the story about the halfling who got killed for talking too much?”    Chumbley answers “I don’t believe I have.”   The man responds, “Yep, happened during a stagecoach ride.”   Duncan comments, “Oh?  Had a wee falling out?”   The man in black replies to the Scotsman “I like the way you think.”    

Chumbley still doesn’t catch on and replies, “No, I can’t say I’ve heard about that.   I probably should have since there are very few halflings in the Territory.   If there had been an accident on a stagecoach I think that…”   He then stops in mid-sentence, the implied threat finally sinking in, as a shocked expression crosses his face.  The interior of the stage becomes deathly quiet.   

The man in black then stares again at the halfling and repeats his previous request of  “Let me see one of those papers.”    The now nervous halfling quickly unlatches his case and thrusts a copy over to him.   The man in black takes the paper from the halfling’s shaking hand.   He then doesn’t even bother look at the text on the page, instead rubbing the corner of the sheets between his index finger and thumb.  He comments, “Nice paper.  Soft to the touch.  You should sell a lot of these.”    He folds up the paper and puts it down on the seat beside him.  

The remaining two hours of the stagecoach ride continue without anybody speaking at all.  The only sounds come from the stage, the horses and the centaur running alongside it.   The trail circumnavigates around a mountain range and passes by a large cattle ranch with sign “Lazy S Ranch” at the outer gate.   They soon reach a fork in the road with a sign with an arrow pointing northwest that reads “Dos Cabezas 6 Miles” and another arrow pointing southeast that reads “Promise City 14 Miles”  and below that “Galeyville 26 Miles”.   The stage turns southeast and towards another range of  mountains.   They cross a wooden bridge over a creek and then turn south, with the town now visible in the distance.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Three, “Getting Acquainted”, January 1, 1882, 5:30 P.M. * 

The stagecoach enters the town of Promise City, a two comprised of three long east-to-west streets and five shorter north-to-south streets with hills along the eastern and southern sides.   The town is comprised of nearly 200 buildings, most of them wooden but quite a few made of brick.    The stage enters the town from the northeastern corner and passes behind a several buildings before turning west onto Main Street.  It passes a number of streets and stops before a series of buildings with the signs “Frye’s Harness Shop & Bootmaker”, “ Wells Fargo Office” and further back “Wells Fargo Barn.    A horse corral is situated on the corner west of the office and south of the barn.    The stage comes to a stop. 

The doors to the stage are opened and the passengers begin to file out.  A man comes out of the office to assist the driver with unloading the luggage from the top.   The Indian heads immediately over to the centaur and engages her in conversation in a native language.  The halfling grabs his case and scampers off eastward down the street, yelling back “I’ll be over at the Alhambra Saloon if any of you want to join me.”  Nobody makes any effort to follow him.

The man in black looks down at the folded up newspaper in his hand and says “I saved a nickel today, what do you say I buy you all a drink.”   The others decide that is a good idea.   The woman in the black dress appears hesitant, but the Wells Fargo men have ungraciously left her large trunk in the middle of the street and she is obvious that she needs help moving it.   The human with the Scottish accent and the elvan Indian grab one end of it while the half-orc takes the other end.    The driver has begun to lead the horses away and the female gunslinger asks him “Where’s a good place to get a drink around here?”   He replies, “We drink at the Drover’s Hotel, around the corner behind the bootmaker’s.”   “Works for me,” she replies.  

The five human, the half-orc, elf and the centaur enter the thirty-by-forty foot single-story building.  The inside consists of one large thirty-by-thirty foot room with two a smaller room off from the back, one of which appears to be the kitchen.   They are after lunchtime and before dinnertime so are the only patrons of the place and the woman in charge raises no objection to the mixed-race group.   They take seats at one of the larger tables, a chair being moved away for the centaur to kneel.    The woman approaches and takes their drink order.  

Katherine Kale, the woman in the black dress, continues to act somewhat nervous around the others she comments “This looks like a busy town.  I should be able to find work here.”   The man in black replies in a flat deadpan voice “I’ve worked before.”   “Why is your trunk so heavy?” the Scottish human asks her.  She replies, “It contains everything I own.   We sold everything else and traveled out here.  My husband passed away recently.”   “What killed him?” the man in black asks.   She replies, “He was ill.”  

The attractive woman in the red dress speaks up next, reintroducing herself as Ruby West.  She says, “I’m hoping to get a job here too.   I have many skills.   “I’ll bet,” the man in black comments.   She replies, “I sing and dance.  There seem to be a lot of saloons in town that might be looking for entertainers.”    

The female gunslinger downs a glass of whiskey and introduces herself as Alison Caine, but says for everyone to just call her Al.   The man in black comments “Good to see a woman who drinks.”   She replies, “And who do I have the pleasure of addressing?”   He replies, “Name’s O’Dell.   They call me Black Isaac O’Dell”.     

The human with the thick accent speaks next, commenting “Please to meet you Mr. O’Dell.  Good to see another of Celtic origin.  I be from Scotland me-self.”   The half-orc Chinaman asks “Where Scot Land?”  “Across the ocean,” the man replies, adding, “My name be Duncan MacRaibert and I be a Celtic priest.”   O’Dell replies, “I’m no Celt, I’m from Nebraska.   I was wondering though, have any of you had any dealings with the bad side of the law?”    The others look from side to side but none are quite sure how to answer that.  

O’Dell says, “I ask because I have this friend who was unjustly accused and is stuck in the pokey.  I came here to see what I might be able to do about that.”    “What did he do?” Katherine inquires.   O’Dell answers “What any other man would have done.  Got caught up in a showdown.   The other guy started it, my friend was just in the wrong place at the wrong time.   The local Sheriff didn’t see it that way.”     Ruby says, “Well, based on what that odd little man said on the stagecoach I don’t know how good the law in this town is if they’ve been harboring that Arcade’s Gang.”   

Katherine comments “Well, either way I’d say you folks could be able to take care of yourself.  You all seem to be carrying quite an assortment of weapons.   O’Dell replies, “It’s a great country.”  

A pause follows and then the elf Indian speaks up saying, “I could help you.  I have my own score to settle.  I followed the trail of a man for a long time and it brought me to here.  Heard that he was working at one of the mines.”    “What did he do?” O’Dell asks.   The Indian replies, “He killed my family.   He was a soldier who led a raid on my village.  He killed everyone there, mostly women and children.  I was away at the time and found them.”   “Was he acting on orders?” O’Dell asks.   The Indian replies, “No, they discharged him from the Army but with no further punishment.  I aim to enact the punishment he deserves.”    “What’s your name?” O’Dell asks.   The elf replies “Nanuet”.   O’Dell says, “Well Nanuet, it sounds like a fair gripe to me.  I’ll help you out if you’ll help me.”   The Indian agrees.

O’Dell then asks “Anyone else in on this?”   Duncan comments “You might need a priest.”   Ruby says, “His cause seems just.”    Katherine says “I don’t know how much use I’d be to you.”   O’Dell says, “You’ve got brains.  We could use that.”    The centaur speaks next stating, “Revenge will get you killed.”  O’Dell comments “You know something about this?”   She replies, “Your statements are filled with anger.  You haven’t asked the spirits for their guidance in this.”   Duncan comments, “She speaks wisely.”

“Who are you and why are you here?” O’Dell asks.   She replies, “I am Storm Golden Eye.  I am here for the people.   A war is brewing between the people and the white men who invade the land.”  She then turns to Nanuet and says, “We must all move forward.  Your quest for vengeance ties you to the past.”   He replies, “The past must be put to rest.  Assist me with this and then I can move on.”

The woman brings them another round of drinks and asks if there is anything else they would want.   Katherine says, “Yes, some information.  What can you tell us about the law in this town?”   She replies, “Well, the County Sheriff has a Deputy Sheriff’s office in the town.   He mostly handles things that come up in this half of the county but pretty-much stays out of local matters.   The Promise City Marshall handles things in and around town.    Marshall Hollister got killed a few weeks back.  The town elders have hired a new one.   His name’s Wyatt Earp and he appointed his brother Morgan as Deputy Sheriff.  Their brother Virgil is the Marshall over in Tombstone.    

She then adds “He’s been on the job two weeks and has already killed two men since then.”   “What for?” O’Dell asks.  “Being drunk and disorderly in the saloons,” is her reply.  “No nonsense type,” O’Dell replies, finishing with “Must be a Frenchman with a name like Earp.”  As the French are generally disliked in America Duncan comments, “You might not want to say that to him.”  

“And you name would be?” Katherine asks.  The woman replies “Vera Blake, I run this place with my husband Austin.”   “Would you know of a good place to stay?” Ruby asks.    She replies, “I’m sorry, we don’t have any rooms here yet.  We’re planning to build another story or two onto this place in the spring.”  “Afraid we can’t wait around that long,” O’Dell states.    Vera glances at the elf, centaur and half-orc and comments “Most of the hotels in town only allow humans.  I’d suggest you try the El Parador Cantina and Hotel on the southeastern corner of town, it allows all races.”  

“Sounds good,” O’Dell states.   He pays for the drinks and heads out of the Hotel.   Before the three men can pick of Katherine’s trunk the centaur Storm reaches down, lifts it up and balances it along her back, and heads out the door.   The others follow.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Four, “Prelude to Death”, January 1, 1882, 6:30 P.M.* 

The odd assortment makes their way across town to the El Parador Cantina and Hotel.    It is a large three-story stone, timber and adobe building measuring thirty-by-forty feet with an adjacent twenty-foot square barn.   The brightly decorated cantina comprises about half of the ground floor.   The Cantina’s wood elf owners, Pedro and Dorita Figueres greet the group.   

Storm Golden Eye asks about accommodations suited for her and is informed by Dorita that “We have a stall out in the barn that has been used before by a centaur for lodgings.”   She replies, “I am familiar with the one who you speak of.   One reason that I am here is to find out where he went.”    Dorita indicates that the price for each room is $ 1.00 a night, which includes breakfast.   O’Dell gestures to Katherine and says, “She’s paying.”   This comes as a surprise to her, but she acquiesces and pays for six rooms for the night. 

Duncan comments, “So, we heard that the group known as Arcade’s Gang was staying here.”   Dorita replies, “Not anymore.  They moved on the middle of November.  In fact, it’s the rooms they stayed in that I’m renting to your group.”   “That could be fun then if they come back,” O’Dell exclaims.    Ruby suggests “Why don’t we all head up to our rooms to freshen up and relax from that stage ride.  We could meet back down here in an hour or so for supper.”   The others decide that sounds good.  They each take a key and head up to their respective rooms with whatever belongings they brought.   Pedro offers to help Katherine bring her trunk upstairs.   (Chronologically, the first chapter of this Story Hour takes place here). 

Shortly after eight PM the group reassembles back in the Cantina.    Dorita takes their food and beverage orders and brings it to their table.    An attractive young female wood elf sings and dances for the patrons of the establishment.   Ruby compliments Dorita on the fine talents of the woman and Dorita proudly says, “She is my daughter Sonoma.”  

The meal is interrupted by the arrival of the halfling Chumbly who is hawking his newspaper from saloon to saloon.   He goes through his sales pitch about how his paper is far superior to local one, how it is eight pages long and twice the value for the same nickel.    A man at an adjacent table begins to dig into his pocket for a coin and O’Dell tells him “A nickel is the same cost as a bullet if you’d rather get one that way.”   The man purchases the paper and the group sees that the front-page story reads, “Promise City Herald is Corrupt!”    The halfling sells a few more papers and then leaves.  

Duncan asks Nanuet “What makes you think the guy you’re looking for is here?”   The elf replies, “Been following his trail for a while now.   Found out in Tombstone that he headed out this way to work in a mine.  His name is Jim Johnson.”   Ruby suggests “This is a small enough town that most people should know each other.  The saloonkeeper seems friendly enough.  Let’s ask him.”  Pedro is called over and asked if he knows anyone by that name.   Pedro says that the folks in town with that last name are Bif and Asa Johnson who run Johnson’s Barber Shop and Baths.   Nanuet describes the man he is after, a six-foot-five 200- pound bear of a man, to which Pedro replies, “Nope, that’s not Bif.”  

“The guy we’re looking for is working at a mine.  What can you tell us about the mines?” Duncan asks.    Pedro replies, “There are four different mines in the town.   The first and primary one is the Breakheart mine.  It and the Breakheart Stamping Mill and Smelter are part of the Silverbell Mining Company which is owned by a guy named Elton Hubbard.  He employs a crew of around a dozen at the mine.  He also owns about a third of the buildings in town .   Next largest is the Liberty Hill Mine which has around a half-dozen workers.   The Lucky Deuce Mine and Gila Belle Mine each only have a few workers.   The owner of the Gila Belle hates Hubbard and won’t use his smelter.  He ships his ore overland to Tombstone to be processed.”     

O'Dell asks about the law in town.   Dorita tells them about the deadly new Marshall, Wyatt Earp, who has been the law in town for only two weeks and has already killed two men in that time.   She also tells them about the County Deputy Sheriff who handles county trouble but usually keeps out of town affairs.  

Chow Wei Hung asks Dorita if there are any other Chinese in the town.  She replies “Why yes, and they’re neighbors.   The Wong family live less than a block away.  Charlie Wong operates the town’s laundry.   And an old man named Wang Li has a shop right along the street.    Chow thanks her and heads off to go meet these folks.   He knocks at the Wong family door and an old half-orc answers.    Chow introduces himself and explains that the is a monk.   Charlie Wong is very impress and invites him in.  Charlie then introduces Chow to his daughter Mary and is less than subtle about him being a potential son-in-law.  He politely excuses himself and departs.  Charlie yells out an invitation to dinner the next night.   After the door is shut Chow hears Charlie telling his daughter “He’s a holy man.  That’s much better than that loser you were interested in last time”.

Chow then heads over to the cottage of Wang Li.    The elderly half-orc lets him in and shows him around.  It turns out that the building is an opium den and Chow is offered a pipe for fifty cents.   Wang Li explains how the orcs and half-orcs working on the railroad often would come for visits to the cottage.  Chow politely declines, but does ask the man about Jim Johnson, giving a description of the man and the information about him working at a mine.   Wang Li says he does not know but is willing to make some inquiries, as he has lots of information sources around town.   Chow thanks him and hands the man three dollars for his efforts.  Wang Li is very grateful.  

O’Dell, Ruby and Al check out the Lone Star Dance Hall and Saloon, where Al found out that her cousin gambles at.   Job Kane is there at a gambling table and is surprised to see his cousin.   O’Dell plays poker with him and decides to quit when he is $ 17.50 ahead.    Ruby asks the saloon owner, Tom Whipple, about a possible job.   Tom says that his wife Maggie is in charge of all hiring and goes into the kitchen to get her.  They have Ruby get up onto the stage and sing a song, which they are very impressed with.  Maggie tells her to come back the next night for a real audition. 

Back at the Cantina things are fairly quiet, even after the others return.   Dorita tells the party that is due to it being a Sunday, which is generally recognized by the major religions in the United States as a holy day.  With the town’s only church situated next door they keep things quiet on Sunday nights out of respect to their friend the priest.  She adds “It’s the only night of the week things are quiet here, so enjoy it while you can.”    They all decide to call it a night, except for O’Dell and Al who pull up a barstools to the bar and spend the next hour finishing off a bottle of whiskey.  


January 2nd, 1882, 7:00 A.M. 

The group gathers for breakfast in the cantina.   The meal is interrupted by the arrival of Wang Li, who has found the information that Chow was seeking.   The old Chinese man tells them “The man you are looking for is currently using the name Noah Walsh.   He works at the Breakheart Mine and lives at a boarding house a block down the street called the Comstock House.   Wang then says “He is there now, but will be heading off to work within the next hour.”

Nanuet decides to act immediately upon this information and go confront the man.   O’Dell agrees but suggests, “We should get some horses first in case we need to make a quick getaway”.    Storm Golden Eye again cautions Nanuet about his quest for vengeance, saying “The path you are traveling on will lead to death.”   Nanuet tells her that she is wise.  He tells her that he must do this, but that after this is over he will take guidance from her. 

They leave the cantina and head up Fremont Street to the Bar “H” Stables.   The proprietor, an old cowpuncher named Dick Lockmyer, has four reasonably good mounts for sale.  He offers to sell one to O’Dell complete with saddle for $ 50.00.   Katherine interjects “How much for all four?”   Lockmyer agrees to knock off ten-percent, selling all four for $ 180.00.  Storm doesn’t need a mount and Duncan, Nanuet and Chow don’t have any money, so Al, Katherine, O’Dell and Ruby buy the animals.   Ruby makes the comment “Wouldn’t it be safer to buy them after we go deal with this man?”

The group discusses how to handle this.  All four of the men seem to favor the direct approach while the four women are more cautious.  They all head down the street in the direction of the Comstock House.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Five, “The Comstock House Ambush”, January 2nd , 1882, 7:30 A.M.* 

The group only has to walk one hundred feet down the street to reach their destination.    The Comstock House is a twenty by twenty-five foot  three-story brick building.   From the street they are facing the front, which has a door and open window with calico curtains.   Nanuet heads up to the window, and moves the curtain a few inches to peer inside.   The ground floor consists of a dining room with a small kitchen in the side corner and a wooden staircase going up to the second floor.  There is also a back door.   There are four people in the room, a woman in the kitchen and three men seated at a table eating breakfast.   He immediately recognizes one of these men as his nemesis Jim Johnson.   

Nanuet heads back to the street and tells the others “It’s him” and then describes the building.  “So what’s your plan?” O’Dell asks.   Nanuet replies “I need to go confront him about what he has done.”   O’Dell replies “Sounds dangerous.  Why not find some high ground and pick him off with a rifle shot on his way to work?”   Nanuet replies, “I will not shoot a man in the back.”  O’Dell says “You don’t have to do the shooting, and we could make it a head shot.”   Nanuet responds, “No, that would not be honorable.”  O’Dell says “I don’t see the problem.  You want him dead.  He will be.”  Nanuet replies, “No, he has to know why he is being punished.”

Storm says to Nanuet “This is wrong.  You must move on with your life.”  Nanuet tells her, “If the man known as Noah Walsh dies today then my past will be behind me and I will be free to live my life in a manner that you approve of.”   Duncan mutters “You’re going to be pretty annoyed if he gets away then and is still around after midnight.”    

Nanuet announces “I need to confront him.”   Duncan says “An Indian charging into a boarding house and making accusations against a resident?  That doesn’t sound like a very safe plan.”   O’Dell says “I’ll go inside and call him out.  Why don’t you women head around the building to keep him from escaping out the back.”   

The centaur and three mounted ladies ride around back.    The eastern side of the building shares a wall with Gilsons’s Bath House, which in the back extends fifteen feet further south than the boarding house.   The back door to the Comstock House is in the corner  beside that wall so that anyone exiting from it could only go south or west.    Katherine and Al stay on horseback and position themselves on both sides of Storm fifteen feet south of the back door.  Both take out their guns as Storm readies an arrow in her longbow.     

Ruby decides to dismount and position herself alongside the building by the southwestern corner.  That way she is still able to cover if they decide to run west.  She keeps her derringer up the sleeve of her dress and her revolver in a dress pocket so as to appear unarmed and less of a threat.  

Out in front, Duncan moves over to the northwestern corner of the building.   His gun is at the ready on his belt, although he plans to primarily play healer rather than gunslinger.    Chow positions himself near the front door in anticipation of using his martial arts moves to disarm Johnson.    Nanuet stands in the street facing the door, drawing his bow and knocking an arrow.  

O’Dell walks up to the door and enters the building.    A woman is serving breakfast to a little man wearing eyeglasses seated along at small table.   The three men that Nanuet saw are still eating at another table.   O’Dell notes that each of them is wearing a sidearm.   He walks up to the table, stands across from the man known as Noah Walsh, and says “Johnson!”   Walsh’s body becomes visibly tense but he does not look up at O’Dell.    One of his companions looks up and says, “Are you talking to us?”  

O’Dell says, “Johnson.  You’re wanted outside.”   Walsh now looks up and says, “Name’s Walsh.  Do I know you?”  O’Dell replies “I know who you are.  There’s a man out front who wants to have a word with you.  Something about you killing his kinfolk.  We’ll be outside waiting.”    O’Dell heads back out the door.  He goes and stands alongside Nanuet, ready to draw his gun when necessary.    They continue to wait. 

The four women continue to guard the back when the door opens up.   A large man matching Nanuet’s description of Jim Johnson is the first one out the door followed by two other men.   They are no more than five feet from the door when Al says “Stop where you are.”   The men stop and look up towards the three women, the man on the right glances to his side towards Ruby and then back to the other three.  Johnson then reaches for his gun.

Storm lets an arrow fly, striking Johnson in his copious chest.   The arrow does not stop the giant of a man who raises up his pistol and fires a shot into Storm’s torso.   Katherine and Al each fire their guns at Johnson, both missing.   His two companions both draw their own guns.   Ruby lets her derringer slide down into her hand as she raises her arm and fires.  Her shot is perfect, striking the head of the man on Johnson’s right, who falls to the ground.  

The sound of the four gunshots alerts those in front.   Duncan was by the corner of the building so starts to run along the side wall towards the back.  O’Dell vaults up onto his horse while Chow kicks in the front door, deciding that through the building is the quickest way to the back.  Nanuet has the same thought and begins to run after Chow.

Al fires off two more shots, both of them also missing their mark.  Katherine’s next shot isn’t any better, but unlike Al she never claimed to be a gunslinger.  Ruby puts her hand into her pocket, releasing the single-shot derringer and grabbing her revolver.   Storm readies another arrow and Johnson fires at her again, this shot missing.   His remaining companion takes a shot at Al and also misses.   

Chow barrels through the building, ignoring the little man with glasses who is now hiding behind a table and the woman in the kitchen area holding up a cast-iron frying pan.    Nanuet has reached the front door and charges inside, bow and arrow in hand.    Duncan is almost to the back of the building and O’Dell kicks his horse into high gear to get around as fast as he can. 

Ruby lifts up her arm to take another shot at Johnson.  However, before she pulls the trigger her peripheral vision catches movement from the building as Chow dives out the window and tackles Johnson from behind.   The burley man is actually able to stand back up again despite the half-orc on his back and Ruby takes the shot.   Her aim is again perfect and he falls dead.      

Meanwhile, Al takes two more shots, one being a non-lethal hit to the man’s side.   Storm had been ready to fire her next arrow when Chow came onto the scene.   So as not to risk hitting a companion she shifts targets to the remaining man.   He in turn catches her movement and changes his own target from Al to her.  Both fire, Storms arrow grazing the side of his face.   His shot however is well aimed and a red circle appears on her forehead.  The centaur’s body collapses onto the ground.  Duncan charges out in her direction to see if anything can be done for her.  

O’Dell finally arrives on the scene and begins to bring his horse to a stop.  He sees only one standing enemy and lets off a shot at the very first opportunity.     The poorly aimed shot only travels five feet, hitting Ruby’s horse in the head and killing it instantly.   The horse falls to the right and directly on top of Duncan, possibly breaking his legs and knocking him unconscious.   

Katherine appears to have gone into shock over the fact of Storm’s demise.   Al feels no such remorse and takes another shot at the remaining opponent, again missing.    Ruby takes a shot at the man, hitting him at the top of his right arm near the shoulder.    Nanuet has reached the back doorway and lets fire his arrow, skewering the man through the heart.  Chow had been moving to grab the man and catches his corpse.  Ruby turns around and exclaims “My horse!”   O’Dell has dismounted and rushes by her towards the enemies.  

Nanuet exits the building and confirms for himself that Johnson is dead.   He then looks up and notices Storm.  The Indian’s face suddenly turns pale and his jaw drops.   Chow stops O’Dell and gets him to assist in pulling Duncan out from beneath the horse.  “He is still alive,” Chow states.   O’Dell casually says “I hope nobody is hurt too bad, we’ve lost both healers.”     

Nanuet goes up to Storm and cradles her head in his hands.  “What should we do now?” Ruby asks.  O’Dell says “The Marshall’s Office is only a block away.  He’ll be here soon.”  Katherine states “From what we’ve heard of this Marshall we’d be better off turning ourselves in to the Sheriff.”   Al rides up to O’Dell and says “We should get the hell out of here. Climb on.”   He hoists himself up behind her and calls over to Ruby “Sorry about the horse, you can have mine.”    The horse with the two gunslingers then takes off and disappears into the hills south of town, leaving Chow, Katherine, Ruby and an anguished Nanuet behind with their dead and unconscious companions.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Six, “The Alibi”, Monday January 2nd, 1882, 7:45 A.M. * 

Ruby hops up onto O’Dell’s horse and rides over to Katherine.   The two of them ride over behind the bathhouse in case there are any more enemies at the boarding house.   It turns out that there are, as rifle barrels now stick out from two-second floor windows.   Chow picks up Duncan’s body and runs towards he bathhouse.  His monk’s speed is faster than the shooters anticipate, with the bullets striking the ground behind him.   Nanuet grabs up his arrow that struck the man and follows, a few bullet shots narrowly missing. 

Since the El Parador stables are less than 100 feet away the women both ride towards them.   As they pass across Fremont Street they see a man with a badge standing at the intersection of Fremont and South streets.  They continue to ride casually across in the direction of the stable.  Ruby lowers her right hand to where the horse shields it from the Marshall’s view and by gives a ‘stop’ hand signal to Chow and Nanuet, who are carrying the unconscious Duncan.   

Chow peers around the bend as watches as another man with a badge exits the Marshall’s office carrying two rifles, hands one to the man in the intersection, and the two continue to walk west down South Street in the direction of the boarding house.   Nanuet and Chow wait until both men are out of sight before they carry Duncan across and join the ladies in the stable.   

They then discuss what to do next.  “Terrible shame what happened to that poor centaur,” Ruby comments.   Nanuet says, “There may be consequences.  Geronimo had sent her to this town as an ambassador of the Apache.  He job was to help keep the peace between the humans and the Indians.”   

They check on Duncan and confirm that he is still breathing.  “I think he just had the wind knocked out of him,” Katherine states.   Ruby comments “Yeah, the next time O’Dell decides to shoot a horse he should make sure that it falls the other way.”  Katherine expresses that she was surprised O’Dell and Al Caine just went off and left them.  “White man coward,” Nanuet comments.   

Katherine suggests, “Why don’t you men stay here. Ruby and I will go inside the Cantina and see what we can get something to help Duncan.”   The two of them head around and go into the Cantina.   They are only there a few moments when the Marshall Wyatt Earp enters the building.   Both women sit down at a table.   Earp directly walks over to them and says, “I saw you ladies riding near the shooting over at the Comstock House.  Did you see what happened?”    

Katherine says “No, we had purchased some horses a short while ago and were just taking a short ride around this end of town to try them out.    When we heard gunshots and hurried back here, as this is where we’re staying.”     He seems to buy that and then heads up to the bar to talk to Pedro.   Pedro feigns that he doesn’t understand the Common tongue.  His daughter Sonoma offers to translate, speaking loud enough that Ruby and Katherine have no difficulty hearing. 

Earp asks about a half-orc, an Indian warrior and centaur and Pedro’s explanation is that they were together and had spent the night there but checked out earlier that morning.   Earp then asks if there was a human with them and describes O’Dell.   Pedro replies that he doesn’t remember anyone else with the other three.  Earp makes no further comment and just turns around and leaves.   

Sonoma heads over to the table to take Katherine and Ruby’s orders.  Ruby says, “Your father didn’t exactly tell the Marshall the whole truth there.  Why?”   She replies, “He does not like Earp and he looks out for his paying customers.”   Katherine tells her about the other three out in the stable.   Sonoma goes and gets her mother.   They take Ruby and Kate through the kitchen to the back door into the stable and get the three inside the main building.    Pedro joins them and says, “Earp is looking for a half-orc and an Indian.  We’d better do something about their appearances.”

Dorita goes and gets her grandfather, an elderly wood elf named Manuel Gonzalas.    She says, “He has dabbled in some minor magics and can help change how you look.”      The older elf casts a spell that changes Nanuet’s skin tone to that of a wood elf rather than a high elf.   He then casts a second spell that shortens the hair atop his head.  A final spell causes a beard and mustache to grow on him.    They hand Nanuet a poncho and sombrero to wear over his other clothing, and he now resembles a Mexican half-elf.

For Chow he casts just a single spell, changing the half-orc’s head from bald to shoulder-length-hair.   They add a colorful poncho to that and he visually looks totally different.   Pedro hands Nanuet an old rifle to add to the Mexican bandito look. 

Pedro says he will go to the church next door to get the priest to assist with Duncan and suggest that the others just go back to the main room.    They sit at the table, relived to be temporarily off the hook.   Nanuet says, “But they’ll still be going after O’Dell and Al.  It’s not right that those two should have to be fugitives for helping me out.”   

Katherine then has a brilliant suggestion.  She says, “Wait a minute.   Arcade’s Gang!  They had a centaur, an elf Indian and a half-orc as part of their team.   The newspaper descriptions of the gunslinger Arcade are also close to that of O’Dell.   And the Earps already hate that gang.    We could go find that halfling newspaperman and tell him that we believe we saw Arcade’s Gang running from the Comstock House.”   

Ruby sees two problems with that plan.  First, the centaur and Indian on Arcade’s gang were the opposite genders that the two at the Comstock House and second, that Chumbley rode on the stagecoach with all of them the previous day.    Katherine says, “But Chumbley left right after the stage arrived and none of us had known each other before that.    And the genders of these specific Indians is unimportant, the main point is that Arcade’s Gang has a history of working with Indians.   We just need to get Chumbley to conclude that the half-orc Louie brought these two new Indians here on the stage to meet Arcade. 

They call Sonoma over to the table and run the idea by her.   She is rather neutral to the idea, saying that Arcade’s Gang were friends of hers, but she also does not know if they will ever be coming back to Promise City.   Ruby and Katherine decide to follow through on the plan and tell the other two to wait at the Cantina and stay out of trouble.    The women head out towards the Alhambra Saloon, where Chumbley said he would be spending most of his time at. 

They head over to Main Street and enter the single-story brick twenty-five by fifteen-foot building.   Chumbley is sitting at the table and talking non-stop to a human man that appears to be slightly hung-over.  The women approach the halfling and ask if he heard about the shooting.   He replies “A bunch of gunshots woke me up this morning but I haven’t found out yet what that is all about.  What happened?”   The women give their revisionist version of what they heard and saw, with Chumbley frantically writing down notes.   

Once he has been told the full story the women stand up to leave and the human looks up at them and mouths the words “Help Me” while nodding his head towards the halfling.   Ruby and Katherine immediately deduce that the annoying little man has been bothering him.  Ruby says, “With Arcade’s Gang around it might not be safe for us women to be out on the streets alone.  Maybe your friend here could escort us back to our hotel.”   The man immediately volunteers and the three leave the building.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Seven, “A Few Days in Town”, Monday, January 2nd, 1882, 9:00 A.M. * 

Once Katherine and Ruby have left the building the man accompanying them asks, “Does anyone know if it’s against the law in this town to shoot a halfling?”  Ruby laughs and comments, “That Chumbley does tend to get on people’s nerves.  What was he talking to you about?”    The man replies “Darnned if I know.   I got caught up in a long poker game that ran into the wee hours of the morning.  I must have passed out in that chair last night and the Saloonkeeper just left me there to sleep it off.   This morning I was barely awake when the halfling showed up and started babbling at me.   I wasn't sure what to do until you came in, then I saw what looked to be a pair of pretty twins.  I guess my hangover has me seeing double."

Katherine asks the man “So, do you have a name?”   “I go by Silver Jake Cook,” he replies as they approach the doors to the El Parador Cantina and Hotel.   Ruby says, “This is where we are staying.  We just going to sit down at a table in the cantina and wait for some friends.  You’re welcome to stay and keep us company.”    He accepts their invitation.

They sit down at the table and Dorita comes over to take their orders.   Katherine and Ruby both ask for a herbal tea.   Cook says “Kentucky Bourbon if you have it, otherwise I’ll have your best whiskey.”   Dorita shakes her head.   She returns with teas for the ladies and brings him a glass with some concoction made mostly of raw eggs.  She lectures him that it is too early in the morning for hard liqour and that he should drink her hangover remedy.  He suffers through it and then asks for “Coffee, lots of coffee.” 

He asks about the accommodations at the El Parador and Katherine replies “Sparse but clean.”  “Good enough for me,” he states and when Dorita comes back with the coffee gives her the money for a room for the night.  He then turns to Ruby and asks, “So, what do you do here in Promise City.”   She replies, “Oh, we’re both new here, we just arrived on the stage yesterday.   I’m hoping to sing and dance at one of the saloons in town.  I have an audition scheduled for tonight at the Lone Star Dance Hall and Saloon.”   He then turns to Katherine with the same question and she tells him her tale.  She then says “And what about you Mr. Silver Jake Cook?  What brings you to Promise City?”   He seems surprised by the question and Ruby laughs commenting, “Given how we found you I can only imagine.” 

Silver Jake Cook sits half slouched in his chair savoring his first mug of coffee.   He was woken far too early in the morning after a very long night and he is tired.  He has his black hat pushed back on his thick brown hair and he occasionally strokes his mostly trimmed moustache and chin beard, that in some locals  call a goatee.  Although his posture belies it, his eyes move around the room looking for motion and pausing briefly to take in facial expressions, and eyes. If someone were ever to ask him about that he would simply reply, “Always watch the eyes.”    In response to the ladies question he simply replies “This and that.  Gambling and drinking lately.”

Not longer afterwards they are joined by Chow and Nanuet.  Silver Jake Cook seems a bit surprised that the two young human companions would have these men as their friends but takes it in stride.  "Who's he?" Nanuet asks.  Ruby replies "We rescured him from Chumbley".  That explanation seems to be sufficient for the both men.  They then start talking about plans for the day, with Nanuet commenting about needing to learn how to use a rifle and speak Spanish, which strikes Jake as odd coming from a Mexican bandito.   Chow replies that he will wander around town and see if he can offer help to anyone.   “How much you charge for that?” Jake asks.  “Nothing,” the half-orc replies and points to Katherine, stating “She pay for everything.”  Jake just shakes his head and asks rhetorically “Who the hell are you people?”  

Jake decides to head up to his room to rest.  When he comes down for supper he sees Katherine and Ruby dining at a table together and they invite him to join them.  After the meal Ruby and Katherine say that they are heading over to the Lone Star Dance Hall and Saloon of Ruby’s try-out as singer and Jake decides to come along. 

The Lone Star is a two-story thirty-foot square brick building at the northeast corner of Main and Allen Streets. The main door is in the center of the south wall on Main Street. The first floor is comprised of the front room that takes up all but an L-shaped area in the northwest corner that has houses the kitchen and pantry. In the main room on the inside of the "L" of the L-cutout is the bar with eight barstools.   There is a side door near the bar out to Allen Street and the outhouse behind the building. The kitchen also has a door out to the side alley. An elevated wooden stage area is located in the northeast corner of the building and the upright piano is along the eastern wall. A staircase to the second floor is in the southeast corner of the building, starting on the east wall near the piano to a landing in the corner then continuing up the south wall to the upper floor. 

On the main floor near the west wall are three large round tables that can seat up to eight patrons, two of which are used by the poker dealers. Gambler Tony Lucky takes the table on the northwest nearest to the bar. Gambler Job Kane takes the table in center and slightly out from the west wall The other table of this size is in the southwest corner. The remainder of the room consists of square tables that can each seat up to four people but could be moved together for larger groups.  Saloon owner Tom Whipple is behind the bar alongside the bounder Jeff Mills. 

There are currently ten customers are present, two at the bar and the other eight playing cards at the two poker tables.    Ruby heads over to the stage and Maggie Whipple sits down at the keyboards.   Ruby runs through a number of songs that test out her singing range.   After nearly a hour of play Ruby stops.   The gamblers at Tony Lucky’s table continue to play cards but Job Kane stops his players and says, “She’s a friend of my cousin.  Let’s show her our appreciation.”   The people at that table give her a round of applause, joined in by the men at the bar and the Whipples.  Maggie and Tom tell her that she is hired, that they will pay her $ 1.00 an hour starting at 8:00 P.M. the next night.  

Silver Jake Cook had been sitting with Katherine at one of the tables and Ruby joins them.  Jake buys her a drink to celebrate her new job.   During the prior hour he had divided his attention between her and the two card games going on, deciding that Job Kane’s would be the better game to join.   He asks if he can join the game and is invited to take a seat.  

In addition to Kane, the other four players at the table consist of a tall clean-shaven man with the big ears dressed in plain clothing who answers to Al; a muscular man in rumpled jeans and a plaid flannel shirt with blond hair and a bushy mustache who Kane refers to as Neil; A man in denim jeans with a light blue work shirt and leather vest who most call Travis; and a man with blue jeans covered with dust and stained work shirt who everyone calls Jeremiah except for Travis who refers to him as Jerry. 

Jake Cook knows that after buying the horse and saddle he now only has a little more than $ 40.00 to his name but does not hold back and manages to win $ 23.39 from the first game.   He wins again in the second game, this time a mere $ 5.13.   He then starts to lose, with the man named Travis taking him for $ 16.62 in the first game followed by losing $ 42.21 in the next game to Kane.  Jake recovers, winning $ 27.41 in the next hand and calculating that he is now down less than $ 3.00 from where he started.   He then loses $ 10.91 to Kane in the next hand and decides to quit while he is behind.   He thanks the dealer and the other players.   He then heads back to the El Parador with Katherine and Ruby.   


*Tuesday, January 3rd, 1882:*

The quartet comprised of Jake, Katherine, Ruby and Nanuet begin to fall into a daily routine.   Duncan leaves town this day, heading back to Tucson to stay with a friend until he is fully recovered from his injuries.    They see Chow a few more times this day, during which he complains that Charlie Wong keeps pestering him to get involved with his daughter Mary Wong.    The trio return to the Lone Star Dance Hall and Saloon that night, during which Ruby sings for the better part of three hours and makes almost as much in tips as she does from her salary.    Jake spends time at Job Kane’s poker table, winning several hands against a fat man with the scruffy beard named Henry but eventually losing it all and more to both Al and Kane.  He ends the night down almost $ 7 from where he started.

*Wednesday, January 4th, 1882:*

Chow is seen at breakfast time but then disappears for good and Dorita indicates that he checked out of the hotel.    Nanuet spends much of the day out in the desert with Pedro learning how to shoot the rifle and also getting a crash course in the Spanish language.    Ruby has another good night at the Lone Star and there is a bigger crowd than the previous two nights, with about half of tables being full.    Kane has a full table of seven players, including Jake, Al, Henry from the night before and Neil from the night before that.   Jake continues to have mixed luck, winning several hands but like the night before ending the night down almost $ 7.  

He rejoins Ruby and Katherine and comments how he now has less than $ 13 to his name.  He mentions how this would be even less if Katherine hadn’t been picking up the tab for the hotel and meals for the group and thanks her for her generosity.   Having lost now three nights in a row he concludes that Tom Whipple wouldn’t even consider hiring him as a gambler.  He concludes that he had better start looking for a job.  

Katherine says that she can’t keep paying for everything and should probably get a job herself.   She has noticed that Maggie Whipple had trouble this evening taking care of the greater number of customers, especially when she was also trying to play piano for Ruby.   Katherine asks her about the possibility of a job as either waitress or piano player.  Maggie says, “Sounds good, I can use the help, but let’s hear how you play first.”  Ruby has one more set this evening, during which Katherine accompanies her on the piano.  

Maggie offers her the job for $ 3.00 a night plus tips beginning the next night.   Maggie orders a round of drinks to celebrate her good fortune.   Ruby looks at Jake and says, “Are you ready to now tell us who you are?”


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Eight, “The Saga of Silver Jake Cook” Wednesday, January 4th, 1882, 10:00 P.M. :* 

Acknowledging Ruby’s comment Jake Silver Cook says in a monotone voice, “So you’re thinking, Silver Jake Cook you’re a scoundrel.  Well, I admit that given my current life style not many a cultured lady would be in any rush to take me home to meet the parents.  But I’m not a bad sort. I never lie to, cheat, steal from, or shoot anyone that doesn’t deserve it.” In a more lively voice, “Silver Jake stands by his friends and pays his debts.” 

“Where are you from?” Katherine asks.   He replies “Where am I from? All right I’ll tell my story if you tell yours.” He begins, “I was born in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania as Jacob Alistair Cooke with an e, the third son and fourth child to a moderately successful family. The family business was bookkeeping, scribing, and notary public; we served the population of lawyers and politicians that grows in that city like weeds. At an early age I learned to read and write and was put to work copying the less important documents and as a delivery boy. Copying documents I didn’t mind, and eventually got pretty good at not only avoiding mistakes, but making nearly identical copies. I don’t think my father ever noticed that, but mother did and would give me that look of ‘don’t you dare’ and send me on my way.” A faraway look and smile cross Jake’s face. 

“The delivery work I didn’t care for. You see our offices were fairly far away from the lawyers’ quarters and you either walked the long way around the city where the proper folk went, or you could take the shortcut through the dark alleys and dirty byways of the less desirables.” Jake pauses and looks at each of you in turn before continuing. “I think it was a famous philosopher that said life is a journey of discovery; you travel not only from place to place but from truth to truth in yourself.” Jake smirks and adds, “Or perhaps I said it after a long night of drinking, I’m not sure. Either way at an early age I learned a truth about myself. I don’t like hard work.” 

“So I started taking the first of many short cuts in my life.” Jake smiles broadly. “It was terribly frightening and exiting traveling the labyrinth where proper folk feared to tread. It was also an early lesson in odds, though I didn’t know it at the time. I had made a number of safe trips through, becoming bolder each time. Then I ran into him. He was a large uncouth kid with a nasty disposition and a long thin knife. I suppose he was just exercising control of his ‘territory’, but he surprised me and cut me bad with that pig sticker of his. I managed to get away, I was always pretty quick, and I made up a story for my parents. I avoided the alleys for a time. But I struggled with a new emotion, I was angry. I hadn’t come in with a quarrel for that bully, and I didn’t want anything that he valued. I just wanted to pass through. And he was making me work harder than I liked. I remembered that my family had an old trunk of one of my uncles that had passed away. He was a trapper and a hunter, and left us a big old hunting knife in the bottom of his trunk. Well I oiled and sharpened that knife for days until it was sharp enough to shave with, and then I sharpened it some more. All the while I also practiced drawing it from the sheath for hours at a time. 

I went back to the alleys, but I no longer skulked. It didn’t take long for bullyboy to find me, but before he could even get his hand on the pig sticker of his I had pulled my knife and cut him across the chest. Now we are even I told him with my big old hunting knife pointed at his right eye. This is your alley; I just want to walk through it. Fair enough? He nodded his head up and down. I smiled and managed to go a couple hundred feet and disappear before I threw up. He and I never had a problem again.” Patting his right boot lovingly Jake says quietly, “I still carry that knife.” 

“Well that created another problem,” Jake continued. “It was taking me much less time to travel to the lawyers’ quarter than it should have, and I didn’t want my father to know I was taking the short cut, so I had to do something with the extra time. And the people in those back alleys had become accustomed to me and didn’t seem nearly so threatening, so I started spending some of my free time there. I got quite an education in a very short time,” he finished nodding his head slightly and grinning a half smile. 

“Is that where you picked up your bad habits?” Ruby asks with a laugh.  In response to the question Jake cocked his head to one side and looked up at the smoky roof of the saloon at nothing in particular. “No, I wouldn’t say I learned all what you call bad habits there. There was a bit of drinking, gambling, and stealing from each other but it was all petty stuff.” He looks her straight in the eye and says, “It’s different for everyone I think. It may be a quiet night with the stars burning like diamonds in the dark sky; or the smell of fresh baked bread; or perhaps the melodious notes of the nightingale that go to the soul of a body. For me it’s the rip ‘n snap of bridging a fresh deck of cards; the smooth taste of fine crafted whisky; and the sweet curves of a pretty woman.” His eyes become unfocused for a moment, and then look back with just the hint of a grin. “Begging your pardon of course.”  

“So you ran away from home?” Katherine asks.   Jake replies, “No, I didn’t run away from home. It was with a touch of sadness and a great sigh of relief on their part that my family threw me out. I owed them that much. If I had run away from home it would have caused them all kinds of guilt and shame. No, this was simpler. I made them so angry they threw me out. You see, it will be easier for them to come to grips with the other emotions because the anger will justify it. I still write them, let them know I am fine. I don’t leave a return address and wouldn’t be around for more than one letter at any town anyway. No regrets. And I didn’t mess up the sign on the business, Cooke and Sons, because there were still two loyal sons at home committed to the business. I would have suffocated in that life style, it would never have worked. Sometimes I wonder how my sister is doing…” He says and doesn’t quite finish the thought. 

“So that is when you learned to play poker?” Ruby asks.  “Poker?” His eyes grow bright at the question. “No, long before then.  I picked the game up when I was doing delivery work.  One of the lawyers often had his successful lawyer and politician cronies sitting around the table drinking their fine whiskey, smoking their expensive cigars, dressed in their tailored silk shirts and pushing their piles of silver and gold coins across the felt table. It was mesmerizing. Sometimes they wouldn’t really notice me and I would watch for a while before the servants chased me out. There was something magic about it. There IS something magic about it.” 

Katherine then asks “So do you now consider yourself a gambler or a gunslinger?” as she eyes the Colt revolver holstered to his belt.  “No,” Jake shakes his head with a serious expression on his face, “the gun is not like the other vices. The gun is a necessary tool. I’m not particular to shedding of blood. But since I value my blood over those that would mess up my shirt or my friends, I use it as necessary. I’d rather talk my way out if at all possible.” 

Ruby glances at the firearm and comments, “The holster looks well used.”  He listens in earnest as you ask your question. “The holster has wear marks because I practice. Don’t get me wrong, I have used it and for sure use it again. But I don’t have to like it.” He touches the holster with a single deliberate finger not alarm anyone in the room who may be watching. “The Colt Peacemaker, forty-five caliber five shot US Army issue single action revolver with some fine adjustments by a master gunsmith in Missouri. My life depends on being able to be the first one to draw and not miss. I take my practicing very seriously.” 

Jake pauses to drain his glass and get a refill.  He then continues  “I met an Irishman and a gambler in Missouri by the name of Patrick O’Brien, though most folks there knew him as ‘Red’. I had moved up to the big time tables” at that Jake rolls his eyes, “and was feeling pretty intimidated and losing pretty steadily. Red took me under his wing and taught me some poker, how to use a Colt, and when to run away. We traveled the state for a while together. Sitting at a table without a piece when everyone else can standup and shoot your belly full of lead can be a bit distracting. Red helped me overcome that.” 

Here Jake pauses and looks down. “Red got into a bit of trouble near Kansas City, got himself shot. I covered his getaway, but I don’t know if Red made it or not. I couldn’t stick around or go after him, I shot the fellow who shot Red and I don’t know if he survived. I don’t think rotten ambusher’d be missed any, but I couldn’t know for sure.” He looks up again and rubs his neck unconsciously. “If I recall they are fond of hanging in that part of Missouri.” 

Katherine had gotten pensive when Jake was talking about his mentor and the anguish of not knowing his fate.   The table becomes silent.   Ruby decides to move the conversation along and asks, “How do you get along?”  “What do you mean how do I get along?” He says with an easy laugh and stands up, stretching his lanky two inches shy of six-foot frame. “Let’s get some air.” Jake tosses back the rest of his whiskey with ease. Taking the ladies one each by the arm he escorts them out into the cool evening. “Sometimes I make enough playing poker to get by; often I take short term employment. You might be surprised at the different ways I have learned to make a living. .   And Miss Ruby, how do you get along?”  Ruby replies, “A gentleman does not ask such things.”  Laughing, he responds to your admonishment, “Yes, you’re right a gentleman would not have asked.” 

They walk quietly for a minute or so before he is asked another question, Katherine stating “And your nickname Silver?”  He replies “I earned quite a few nicknames during my wanderings since leaving Philadelphia, most of them I am glad they didn’t stick. I tried ‘lucky’ Jake for a while, but that seemed to mess up my poker game. I had trick that I used for a while where I challenged some punk with some coin in his pocket to a quick draw contest with a silver dollar as a target. I earned quite a few drinks that way. I think Silver Dollar Jake just shrank to Silver Jake. Maybe it’s my silver talkin’ tongue?” He looks up expectantly. “OK, maybe not.” 

Katherine then asks, ““What are you looking for?”   He scratches his bearded chin a moment before answering. “Finding an honest poker game in the evening and a clean pressed shirt in the morning. Maybe finding a pretty woman who knows to keep the chattering down before noon. Even better if she knows to bring me a double shot of smooth Kentucky bourbon and a char-broiled rib-eye second thing in the morning after a long poker night.” He is quiet for moment or two. “Mostly I’m here in Promise because I’m not somewhere else.” Then he says with a grimace, “I got to tell you though, that raw egg in the morning nonsense isn’t going to last, raw anything after a night of drinking just makes me ill.” 

“Well all, it’s late. Sorry I rambled on there. Thanks for the company,” Says Jake as he starts to walk them back to the El Parador.  “Not sure why you would want to keep me around. Thanks again for saving me from Crummy the wordsmith and for putting me up for a couple of days. I have to tell you though, when I’m sitting at the table and I get dealt two pair of ladies I don’t throw them away. Now maybe there was and maybe there wasn’t two pair, but I usually go with my first gut feel. I hope I’m not being a pest following you around. You two in particular are clever and I’m not quite sure what else is going on with you and your companions here; but I have a feeling things won’t be boring. Like I said before Silver Jake stands by his friends and pays his debts. Besides I like that saloon and I could do a far sight worse than keeping an eye on two attractive young ladies. Good night.”


_Special thanks to Baradthegnome for his assistance with writing this chapter._


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Nine, "Three Saloons", Thursday, January 5th, 1882: * 

Jake spends the morning looking for a job, but concludes that most of the offerings sound like far more physical labor than he is willing to do.    Mid-way through the morning he manages an interview with Frank Condon, the co-owner of Condon’s Bank and gets hired as a guard for a salary of $ 9.00 a week.   The bank is only open to the public for twenty hours a week, making it a relatively easy job, although he is not overly fond of making himself the target of potential robbers.  

The quartet is sitting down at the El Parador for lunch and Jake tells them of his success at landing a job.   Nanuet says that he should find work too but doubts there is much available for an elvan Indian.  Chumbley enters the building selling “Volume Two of the Promise City Edition of the Tombstone Epitaph.”     Katherine purchases a copy, the top story reading “Arcade’s Gang Returns to Promise City – Four Dead At Comstock House Ambush”.   The story is written almost verbatim to what Katherine and Ruby had dictated with him, followed by quotes of potential death threats by Wyatt Earp if the gang shows their faces in town again.   

The second page is a continuation of the story, talking about the three humans who died in the ambush.  It names them as Fred Gresler, Gary Pierce and Noah Walsh and indicates that all three were mine workers at the Breakheart Mine.   Jake innocently comments, “Maybe you could get a job there, they have three vacancies,” not realizing that Nanuet had been the catalyst for the deadly altercation.  The article goes on to 
state how Elton Hubbard, owner of the Comstock House as well as the Owner and President of the SilverBell Mining Company (the parent company of the Breakheart Mine) has posted a reward.  He is offering a $ 2.000 reward for the capture and return of Arcade’s Gang to Promise City, dead or alive, during the month of January 1882.    The details for the reward specify that the full amount is for the entire gang but that rewards could also be paid as $ 1,000 for Arcade, $ 200 for the half-orc Louie, $ 200 for Sure-shot Sam and $ 100 for the other members of the gang.   

Nanuet decides to actually go along with Jake’s suggestion and heads over to the Breakheart Mine to apply.  He regrets this decision when he discovers that the hiring manager, a man named Earl Hogan, is the little man with glasses eating breakfast that morning at the Comstock House.  But the disguise holds up since Hogan does not recognize Nanuet.  Hogan says “We normally don’t hire wood elves, but we’ll make an exception since we’re so short hand

Several hours later at approximately 7:30 P.M. at the El Parador Cantina and Hotel, Promise City, Nanuet entered the El Parador Cantina and Hotel, his home since the first of the month. An evening at the Cantina tended to be lively here and tonight was no exception. Sanoma, a lovely young wood elf who was the daughter of proprietors Pedro and Dorita, was singing and dancing to the maraca and concertina music provided by Estaban Fuente, a robust young wood elf who also served as the Cantina’s bouncer. Estaban’s sister Maria was at the bar trying to catch the attention of several of the town’s miners who had stopped by for a drink. The other two resident harlots, Pepita Alverez and Angelica Husesca, had each enticed a patron to dance with them. 

All of the tables appeared to be occupied at the moment. The gambler Carlos Ramirez, twin brother of the bartender Jose, had a table full of patrons. Juan Gomez, a charismatic wood elf who resided at the inn also had a full table of card players. Nanuet saw three empty chairs at a table where another hotel resident, the dwarven prospector Flint Greymountain, was sitting alone with a half-filled bottle of whiskey.  Nanuet politely asked, “Do you mind if I join you?” Flint didn’t answer, just stared forward with a blank expression on his face, so Nanuet took a seat. 

The dwarf refills his whiskey glass and looks around the table, apparently noticing his companion for the first time. Earlier in the week Nanuet had seen this dwarf in the company of a grizzled old human prospector, the two of them having worked together since the California gold rush of 1949.  Nanuet  asks, “So, where’s your partner?” “Dead,” is the dwarf’s reply. 

Two few blocks away , the gambler Silver Jake Cook approaches the doors to the The Lone Star Dance Hall and Saloon with an attractive woman hanging on each arm. To his right is Katherine Kale, attired in a fancy black dress, the recently widowed lady having come to Promise City for a fresh start. To his left is Ruby West, a saloon hall girl who had arrived simultaneous to Katherine, attired in a pretty red dress. All three reside at the El Parador and the two women have found employment at the Lone Star. His relationship with the women is strictly platonic but the familiarity between the three has worked to keep the other saloon patrons from trying to be overly friendly towards the ladies. 

They enter the twenty-five foot square two-story building and are shocked by what they see. During the previous three nights that Ruby had sang and danced there were between five and ten patrons at the saloon at any given point in time. Now it is packed, with every chair and barstool taken up, another dozen men standing near the bar, six more leaning against the stage and twenty more standing along the back wall. Gamblers Job Kane and Tony Lucky both have full tables of players. Bar owner Tom Whipple and his bartender and bouncer Jeff Mills are both busy behind the bar hurriedly serving drinks while Maggie Whipple is frantically waiting on tables. “Glad you’re here,” she says to Katherine, “I can use your help!” 

“What’s going on?” Ruby asked. Maggie replies “Something Tom put in that newspaper that came out today.” She pulls from a pouch in her apron a folded up paper and draws their attention to a small ad on the bottom of page seven. It reads: “The Lone Star Dance Hall and Saloon invites you to enjoy the musical talents of singer Ruby West. Bring in this promotion for a complimentary mug of beer.” 

Jeff Mills tosses Katherine her waitress apron and yells, “Be sure to collect the coupons, we don’t want any of these guys trying to use it twice.” Tom yells to Ruby “You’d better get on the stage and start singing. I won’t let anyone use the beer coupons unless they also listen to you.” Maggie and Katherine are both too busy serving for either of them to accompany her on the piano, so Cook reluctantly offers to play. 

Twelve miles to the southeast Alison "Al" Caine and Black Isaac O'Dell walked into the town of Galeyville, situated along the eastern slopes of the Chiricahua Mountains, roughly ten miles southeast of Promise City.  Three days earlier they had ridden off into the hills following the morning’s gunfight. They returned to Promise City later that night and managed to free O’Dell’s friend from jail by prying off the outer bars to the cell when nobody was around. The trio then rode east into the mountains. Fearing that a posse might soon be after them, they decided to hold up in the hills for a few days. 

The three of them came upon a series of caves a few miles southwest of the town of Galeyville that appeared to have been recently inhabited. The caves included some bunks, a woodstove that was vented through a pipe in the roof to the outside, cooking gear, and a trunk with hardtack, dried jerky and bottles of whiskey. A larger adjacent cave had a forge and various branding equipment, shovels and a wheelbarrow filled with manure. They concluded that this was recently used as a hideout for cattle rustlers. They decided to lay low at the cave for a few days, and made good use of the accommodations, food and beverages. They departed this afternoon, leaving behind a $10 bill in the trunk as compensation since “Rustlers aren’t the type of folk you ever want to have mad at you.” 

They cautiously made their way to the town. They decided to have O’Dell’s friend wait outside the town with the horse while the other two scouted it out. Galeyville was comprised of around 120 wooden buildings, around a third of which appeared to have been abandoned. The main street was lined with over a dozen saloons filled with people, one of which had piano music coming from inside as well as what appeared to be a lot of activity. It had a sign that read “Silver Star Saloon” above the doorway. 

They entered, seeing that the saloon had around two dozen people inside. All were male except for a pair of harlots who were well past their prime. They made their way over to the bar and each ordered up a whiskey. 

“New in town?” the barkeep asks. “Yep,” O’Dell replies. The man says, “Thought I saw the weekly stage from Promise here a mite earlier than usual.” “Only comes once a week?” Al asks. The barkeep replies, “Yeah, town’s been dying. Last summer we had over 500 people livin’ here. Back then we got two or three stages a day.” 

“Been here long?” Al asks. He replies “Town ain’t been here long. Post Office only got established a year ago tomorrow. Town got started when folks workin’ for Texas oilman John H. Galey found silver in the hills nearby. Galey put in a smelter and people flocked here to make their fortune. But the silver ran out and the boomtown went bust. Ain’t nobody found any silver ‘round here since late summer and most folks have now moved on.” 

All sound in the tavern suddenly comes to a complete halt as a tall man with a dark mustache and open shirt makes his way into the room. Two large guns were shoved into his belt. He approaches a table and the people sitting at it jump up and leave. “Who’s that?” O’Dell asks. The bartender replies “Curly Bill Brocious, toughest man in these parts.” The man sits down and then yells “Whiskey.” The barkeep grabs a fresh bottle and quickly brings it over to the table along with a large mug. 

The piano player starts playing again and assorted conversations resume. O’Dell turns back to the bar and downs his glass of whiskey. Al continues to look in the general direction the large desperado. Her gaze then shifts as somebody else enters the tavern. “Uh oh,” she comments, O’Dell turns to see who she is now looking at. Standing in the doorway is a three-foot tall halfling of their acquaintance by the name of Chumley.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Ten, “Busy Night at the Lone Star”, Thursday January 5th, 1882:*

The atmosphere at the Lone Star was decidedly different than it had been the last three nights. Usually the patrons were mostly dedicated gamblers. They kept their drinking down to the point where they could keep their minds sharp for the game and paid little heed to Katherine as long as they had their drinks when they wanted them. 

The ad in the paper had attracted the men who were more interested in getting drunk and ogling Ruby than in betting. Kate was too busy weaving from table to table to pay attention to the bundle of nerves in her stomach.  On one of her busy trips past the slightly out of tune piano, Jake motions with his head for Katherine to come over an talk to him. She slipped between the tables and over to the piano. 

He tells her   "There's four things I don't like about this. First off, I don't like having my back to so many people. Second, I'm more accustomed to playing after the listeners are more liquored up. Third, I am right offended that they need to offer free beer for folks to come hear Ruby sing. Make sure you say something nice to her. Get her to really show these saloon rats what a fine singer she really is."  "You said there was four things?" replies Katherine with more than a little impatience while eyeing the rabble waiting for her to return with drinks.   "Oh, right." Replies Jake with a turn of his head and a sly grin. "You haven't brought me a drink yet." 

Katherine replies, "Believe me, they're plenty liquored up. And they won't need to offer free drinks again. Word about Ruby will spread and this place will be full every night. I'm not sure that's all to the good. I don't like the feel of this crowd." Katherine looked around at the gaggle of men. "I'll bring you something when I can," she said, and hurried away.

A few hours later the crowd has started to thin out. Most of the chairs and barstools remain occupied but with only a handful of people standing. Ruby’s tip cup is close to overflowing and the tip cup that Cook put atop the piano has a good dozen coins in it. Both gamblers are each now on their third table full of players, having effortlessly beaten the players. There has been surprisingly little trouble thus far. Around ten minutes earlier Tom and Maggie got into an argument out in the kitchen, but Ruby sang louder during it to keep the patrons from noticing. 

“It has been a crazy night,” Ruby thought to herself.  She was not prepared for such a large crowd and from the looks of it neither was Katherine. Truthfully she loved the spotlight and was used to it from other jobs she had in the past. But her promise to herself was that coming to Promise meant staying out of trouble and she knew that large crowds always meant trouble, especially for her. It was just too tempting and too easy, it had always been that way, and trouble just always found her. She already started down that path by being involved in the altercation earlier that week. And it would have been so easy to take advantage of all the drunken men with their wallets hanging out of their pockets. But from now on she was going to stick to her plan and be a respectable lady. A promise is a promise after all. 

Job Kane winds up the current game at his table and announces “Time for a break”. Most of his players head out towards the outhouse while Kane heads into the kitchen to talk to the Whipples. A few minutes after that Maggie approaches Silver Jake Cook and says “Thanks for helping out, I’ll take over now. Tom wants to talk to you out in the kitchen.” Cook empties his tips cup into his pocket and heads through the swinging door into the other room. 

Tom Whipple looks exhausted. He says to Cook “Are you interested in taking over Job’s table for the rest of the night? The house gets twenty percent of any winnings.” Cook quickly agrees and looks at Job Kane. The gambler responds to the unanswered question “The crowd scared off our regular players and playing with these guys is like catching fish in a barrel. Tony seems to be enjoying it but I’m getting bored. I’ve also got to take care of something upstairs.” 

Job leaves the kitchen and Silver says to Tom “What’s happening upstairs?” Tom replies, “Too much. Earlier today I rented out a room to a young lady named Susie Foreman. Turns out that she’s a strumpet, and she just brought upstairs her third guy tonight. Maggie doesn’t approve of that sort of thing here and is mad at me for renting the room to her. Job said he’d go take care of it.” 

Most of the players have returned to the gambling table. Tom escorts Cook over to it and announces “New dealer.” Since all of the players had been loosing to Kane none of them object. Silver starts to shuffle the cards and is dealing the first hand when a pair of gunshots rings out. A bullet flies down through from the ceiling above, passing through the end of a card still being held at the other end by Silver's hand and then into the table.  Jake manipulates the card in his hand turning it over and around while examining it. "Gentlemen, let's take another short break. If you will excuse me I need to go get a fresh deck this one will no longer due." 

He pushes away from the table and quickly looks around to make sure that Ruby & Katherine are fine, wiggles his Colt in it's holster to make sure it's loose and heads for the stairs. "Damn," he mutters under his breath, "I hope none of them gets tired of waiting for the game to start."

From the stage Ruby saw Jake sit down at the card table then stand up and go upstairs, leaving his table empty. Ruby walked off the stage to keep the gamblers company. She would flirt with them and make them buy more drinks then they had planned. Surely that would make Tom happy.  As she walked past Katherine she gave a quick whisper, “What’s going on tonight? What were Tom and Maggie fighting about? And where did Jake go?”

Katherine could only shake her head. "I don't know what the fight was about. Tom sat Jake down at the table to be the new dealer, but he then got right back up again. He held up one of the cards and it had a hole in it, then he ran upstairs." Whatever was going on up there couldn't be good, and she had grown fond enough of Jake to dread seeing him hurt. She tried to shake of the feeling of trouble that had been hanging over her all night. 

She smiled at Ruby. "You've been wonderful tonight.  And lucky not to be down here. I think my backside is going to be black and blue tomorrow morning. I wonder how Mrs. Whipple feels about the slapping of drunken patrons?"  Ruby replies "Thank you for the compliment Katherine. If there is one thing I know it's drunken patrons deserve to be slapped, no matter what the owner says. Sometimes you have to stand up for yourself! I'm going to keep that rabble under control," Ruby says nodding towards the gamblers. She starts to walk away then pauses, looking up the stairs. "But I am worried about Jake..." Kate put her hand on Ruby's arm and leaned forward to whisper in her ear. "I have my Derringer just in case. If he needs help..... Do you...have anything?" "Darling, I'm always prepared," Ruby says winking.

Silver Jake Cook has reached an opened door to an upstairs room. He peers. First he sees Job Kane kneeling behind a dresser, gun in hand. He then notices movement and someone behind a bed points a gun towards the doorway. Jake ducking his head back as the gun goes off. 

Downstairs, Katherine smiled as Ruby moved over to Jake's table and began to weave her spell over the patrons. Kate hadn't made it more than halfway back to the bar when another gunshot rang out from upstairs. The tray clattered to the floor as Kate hitched up her skirts and dashed for the stairs. Maggie stops playing the piano and most conversations end as well, the customers wondering what is going on. Another gunshot sounds from upstairs, this one heard by all of the occupants of the now quiet saloon. A panic immediately follows, with most of the intoxicated patrons now charging out the front door and a few running through the kitchen and out the back. Somebody yells out "Go Get the Marshall!".


From outside the doorway Cook sees Kane take aim towards the bed and fire down into the featherbed itself.   "You there behind the bed." Says Jake loudly from around the corner while quietly drawing and cocking his revolver. "Not only are you going hurt someone, but you are messing up Tom's profits tonight. Any chance we can talk about this, or are you gonna make us blow your head off? You are kind of outnumbered and your odds are getting worse."

The hand reaches out from behind the bed and takes another shot at the door. It also makes a great target for Job Kane, who stands and fires point blank into the arm. A man screams and drops the gun onto the bed as the bullet passes through his arm. A woman screams too, and Jake's gaze shifts over towards a closet in the room, where a young lady is standing, attired only in a bedsheet. 

Jake moves quickly into the doorway and points his gun at the man behind the bed. "Freeze!" He yells while quickly looking around to make sure that there is no other hazard. He keeps half an eye on the woman in the closet to make sure she doesn't reach for a hidden weapon. 

Ruby was just as fast as Kate.  They ran up the stairs side by side as Kate pulled the Derringer from her bodice. She stopped at the top of the stairs as another shot rang out, splintering a doorframe. Kate pushed herself against the back wall of the hallway as Jake moved up to the doorway. She peeked inside the room and saw a woman hiding in the closet, covering herself with a bedsheet. She blushed even as she tried to keep her hand steady on the Derringer. 

"Job, is he the only one?" Jake asked.  Kate kept her eyes fixed on the woman. If there was only the one man Jake and Job could handle him, but she feared they might ignore the woman. 

The wounded man is bleeding on the floor and howling in pain. "It's just them," Job says. "What is going on?" Ruby asks. "He tried to kill me!" the man yells, pointing at Job with his unwounded hand. The gambler replies, "I was just delivering a message from the hotel owner and he started shooting at me." "You shot first," the wounded man replies. "Only after you reached for your gun," Job answers. "Can I get dressed now?" the woman in the closet asks. Kate swallowed and kept her voice as even as possible despite her blushes. "I think you'd best stay very still. If you wanted to be dressed you should have stayed that way."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Eleven, “Enter Morgan Earp”, Thursday January 5th, 1882, 10:15 P.M. * 

Job picks the man's gun up off of the bed and tells Jake "Let's get this guy downstairs before he bleeds all over Tom and Maggie's floor." The scruffy man pulls up his pants with his good arm and hooks his suspenders up over the shoulders of his dirty cotton shirt. He starts to reach for his boots and Job says "Well, get those, start moving." Jake grabs the boot, and as suspected, notices a knife strapped to the inside of one of them. The men walk out the doorway and Job tells Ruby, "Stay with her. Bring her downstairs when she's presentable." 

Katherine made herself as small as she could as Jake and Job passed by, dragging the half-dressed and bleeding man between them. She kept her eyes trained on the harlot and followed Ruby into the room. 
"Don't let her move just yet," Katherine said and bent down to pick up the flashy clothes that the woman had abandoned on the floor. She quickly searched them for a weapon, but found nothing. "Make yourself decent, if that's possible," she said, throwing the dress at the woman's feet.

As the men head down the stairs they see that Deputy Marshall Morgan Earp has arrived, which is no great surprise given that his office is only two blocks away. Jeff Mills is blocking the doorway and arguing with a plump middle-aged man who wants in. 

Earp goes up to the door and says "Go away, place is closed now." The man replies, "Not to me. The First Amendment of the United States Constitution gives me the right to come in. I'm Parker Baxter of the Promise City Herald!" Earp says, "I know who you are and I said go away." Baxter replies, "And I know who you are too. Your family is in thick with the publisher of that Tombstone paper. But I belong to the Promise City Merchants Association, and we pay your salary. Do you want me to make it known that you're favoring out-of-town merchants over those who live here?" Earp pauses a minute and tells Mills, "Let the drunken sot in." 

The three men are now down on the main floor. Maggie Whipple heads upstairs to check on the women. Earp walks up to the bleeding man and says, "Who are you and what happened." The man replies, "Name's Keach and he started it," pointing to Job. Kane says, "I work here and was doing an errand for the owner," pointing to Tom, and adding "He reached for his gun and I was just defending myself." 

Earp says, "Sounds like we need the judge to decide this. I'll have to take both of you in." The Deputy Marshall then points to both Tom Lucky and Jeff Mills and says, "You guys take him over to Doc Eaton first and get him patched up. I'll be along shortly." The men support the wounded man and the three head out the door. 

Baxter sits down at a table and helps himself to some drinks that had been left there as Earp turns to Job, Jake and Tom and says, "Okay, why don't you guys tell me exactly what happened."

“Well Marshall,” Begins Jake taking off his hat, exhaling deeply and wiping his brow to feign relief that this is over, “I heard Tom here ask Job to talk to the occupants of that room, and ask them to leave. Poor Tom here had come to find out that some immoral business was going on in that room. Next thing I know I hear gun shots and I need a new deck of cards.” Jake removes the card from his shirt pocket and hands it to the Marshall. 

“So I run up the stairs and peek into the room and see Job trying to get cover behind a dresser and Mister Loco behind the bed like he was commander of fort mattress takes a shot at me. Well, I didn’t even have a gun in my hand!” Jake holds out his empty hands to emphasize. “So from out in the hall way I ask this crazy if he wants to talk instead of shooting, and he shoots at me again! Lucky for me Mr. Kane is a pretty good shot and shot him in the arm. I’d say that this crazy guy is lucky, a less brave man than Job Kane would have shot him dead instead of just taking out his gun arm.” Jake stops and nods towards Job. 

“I didn’t see or hear what happened before, but I can tell you I have no respect for a man who takes shots at unarmed folk just trying to help. I wouldn’t trust their word a bit.”

Following Jake’s description of what happened Kane give’s his accounting, and with no ladies present gets a bit graphic about his initial glimpse of what was going on in the room. He adds, “I didn’t even have my gun out. I just told them to get dressed and leave. That’s when he reached for his gun.” 

Tom Whipple tells Earp, “I’ve figured out who that crazy guy is. His name is Keach. He lives in a tent west of town where he operates a still. The stuff he brews is so vile that none of the saloons in town will buy any from him. I think he sells it to down-on-their luck prospectors and to the Indians. He probably had too much of his own stuff before he ever walked through my door. 

Morgan Earp says to Kane “Sounds like you were on the up-and-up, but he was the one who got shot, so the Judge will still have to be the one to decide this. Give me both of the guns that were fired.” Job hands them over, saying “Guess I won’t be needing mine behind bars. How long are you planning to keep me?” Earp replies “Judge Isby is out on the circuit and won’t be back for a few days, so it looks like you’ll be my guest for a while. Why don’t you go upstairs and pack whatever you’ll need.” Kane says, “Thanks, I appreciate that.” 

Job Kane heads up the stairs, passing the ladies on the way down. He stops and reaches into his pockets, pulling out a pair of twenty-dollar bills. He hands one each to both Ruby and Katherine and says, “Looks like I’m going to jail. When the stores open tomorrow please go buy me some books to read and some decent food.” A fat man gulping drinks at one of the tables in the room below notices this exchange of money but is too far away to have heard the conversation. 

Tom Whipple tells Jake “I’m sorry that you didn’t get a chance to run a table tonight. With Kane locked up for a while though you’ll have more opportunities if you’re still interested.”   "Sure," says Jake to Tom, "I'll cover for Job. I feel a little guilty about it, he's a good man and was just doing you a favor. But not too guilty." Adds Jake with a grin. 

As the women reach the bottom of the stairs the fat man who smells like booze runs up to them and says "Parker Baxter, Promise City Herald. Heard that you, uh, ladies, had some problems upstairs tonight with your customers. Would you tell me your side of the story?"   

Jake visibly winces when he hears Baxter address the ladies. "This is not going to be pretty. You think the Marshall will be mad if Katherine shoots him?"   "By the way Tom," he says just as he turns to leave the saloon owner, "lets not miss our little life lesson today." "What's that Jake?"   "Evict the 'Ladies o' the night' between their customers." Silver Jake Cook snickers a bit and moves across the room to watch what Ruby and Katherine do to the obnoxious Mr. Baxter.

Katherine stared at the grinning man, her face slowly turning scarlet. A bottom pinched black and blue she could stand, but to be accused of being a loose woman.   Before she even thought her hand flashed out and slapped him smartly across the face.   "How dare you suggest that we are... are like her?" She gave the harlot a push forward. "I don't know who told you this saloon was a whorehouse, but they are mistaken." 

As Katherine ran out of breath Maggie jumped in. "We run an honest establishment, Sir, and harlots are not welcome. That woman and her, client, are the only customers we had trouble with here tonight and I'll thank you to take your gossip-mongering elsewhere."

Ruby laughed carelessly. She had been called worse things in her life.   "You call yourself a reporter? You can't even see what's plain as day in front of your face. You deserve to be slapped again but I won't waste my time. Now Maggie has asked you to leave so I suggest you do so."  Ruby leaned in and whispered to him slowly and with an edge to her voice, "And I suggest you do it very quickly..."

"Well, I guess I have all that I need here," Baxter comments. He then rushes towards and out the door, bumping into a few chairs along the way." Morgan Earp suppressing a laugh but a slight smile crosses his face. Maggie then balls up her fists and angrily stomps over towards the harlot Suzie Foreman. 

Earp steps between them and tells the young woman. "I sense that Mrs. Whipple would like you gone as well. But stick around town for the trial, we'll need you as a witness. You should leave now." Suzie replies "My things upstairs..." "Will be lying in the back alley in morning!" Maggie yells out. Suzie hurries out the door. 

Earp turns back towards Jake, Katherine and Ruby and says "Now, it would be helpful if you could please tell me each of your names and if I could get a statement from each of you ladies as to what you saw?" 

"I'm Mrs. Katherine Kale," she paused for a moment. It seemed strange to say Mrs. when Tom was gone. 
"I'm afraid there's not much I can tell you that will be helpful. Job and Jake went to the kitchen, and when they came back Job went upstairs and Jake sat down to take over his table. I was on my way over with a tray of drinks when Jake held up a card with a hole through it. He called another break and went upstairs." 

Morgan Earp’s reaction upon hearing the name “Katherine Kale” only lasts for a split second but is noticed by Ruby. His mouth opened slightly and his eyes went wide. Jake simultaneously observed the man’s body stiffen up.  Earp immediately regains his composure and turns his head away from Katherine and towards Ruby. 

Katherine stopped and looked for Mrs. Whipple. "Could I have a whiskey?"   She turned back to the Marshall who is now facing Ruby and says to him. "A few moments later we heard a gunshot and Ruby and I ran upstairs. All I could see was the harlot hiding in the closet trying to cover herself with a sheet. Jake was crouched down by the doorway. There was another shot that hit the doorframe, and then a shot I heard but couldn't see. Someone cried out inside the room though. After that there was just talking and Jake and Job brought the man out a minute later. Ruby and I kept an eye on the woman and brought her down. That's all I can tell you, Ruby might have seen a bit more."

"Ruby West, Mr. Earp." Ruby says offering her hand, but Earp ignores it and acts like he is no longer paying attention to anything being said in the room.   Ruby still continues, "My story is the same as Katherine's except I was singing from the stage when I saw Jake go upstairs. You should come and watch the show sometime... Anyway, I'm just glad it's over and hopefully it won't be long until Job is back here with us."

Waiting politely for the ladies to finish speaking to Earp, Jake nods his head and says, "Jake Cook." He puts his hat back on his head, thrusts his hands in his pockets and says nothing else. Earp pivots around and looks at him.   Jake notices a line of perspiration developing on Earp’s forehead. Jake also recognizes the look in Earp’s eyes as one of genuine fear. 

Earp then breaks eye contact with Jake and turns around. He tells Tom Whipple “I’d better be heading over to Doc Eaton’s to check on Keach. Have Kane to come over to my office whenever he’s ready.” Earp then hurries out the door and doesn’t bother to shut it behind him.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Twelve, “The Dwarven Prospector”, January 5th, 1882, *

Even as she was telling her story to Earp, Katherine's mind was back on the train platform in Tombstone. Colby Tucker was talking. "I knew it was you, ma'am, Tom said his girl'd be the prettiest one on the train." She could smile at the comment now, it was the kind of thing he would have said. 

A strange state of disconnection settled on her. She remembered the sweet way Tom had courted her with notes and flowers, picnics and walks in the park, the joy of the first night of their marriage. Kate smiled gently even as she shook off her reverie. It happened less and less often, and now was more likely to bring a smile than tears, but now was not the time to be absent. 

Earp was gone, and Ruby was saying, ""Did anyone bedsides me think something is up with Earp?"" 

"His manners are a little lacking, not taking your hand and all. He sure wasn't brought up in Philadelphia." Jake remarked. "Katherine, be a sweet heart go have Maggie bring three of those whiskey's instead of just one for you. Thanks much." 

Yes, she could certainly use that whiskey. Mrs. Whipple was pouring it just as she arrived. Katherine quickly drank it and had her pour another one before she carried them back over to Jake and Ruby. 

Jake then says  quietly to Ruby, "I don't want to get Katherine all riled up or anything, but our Mr. Earp certainly wasn't happy meeting Mrs. Kale. Not Katherine mind you, but the wife of Thomas Kale." Jake rubs his beard a moment and sees Katherine returning. He whispers quickly, "I wonder if that Chumbley half pint is around or some other folks that may have some background in Tombstone. Something is not right here. Either foul about Mr. Kale's demise or perhaps something that Katherine was cheated after her husbands passing. Ruby, I have a feeling that you are pretty good out gathering information that folks perhaps didn't mean to give away." He stops talking and smiles as Katherine returns. 

Jake took one of the glasses. "Here is to you two ladies. You're made of much tougher stuff than your pretty faces would let on." 

Katherine threw back the second whiskey. It might not be true of her yet, but she would learn. Apparently gunfights were something she would just have to get used to.

Tom Lucky and Jeff Mills return from the Doc's, saying that Marvin Keach will be okay, the bullet having missed the bone and the major blood vessels.

Just after finishing drinks with Ruby and a pensive Jake says "I need some fresh air." and pushes away from the table. He says his good nights but manages to get close to Ruby and talk in a low voice when the others are looking away. 

"I'm going to go hang around the Marshall’s office until they take Job over. Sometimes guilt makes a body do funny things. People are predictable, and when they are under stress they often need to talk. And when people talk, you never know what they are going to say. I'll stay out of trouble. I'll just listen outside his office if I can." Famous last words he thinks to himself. 

"We ought to find someone who is good at following our good Marshall around without him knowing if we need to." Jake muses out loud. 

"Nanuet. Let's talk to him." Suggests Ruby 

Jake departs. Job Kane arrives downstairs a few minutes later. His bag is all packed and is ready to go and Tom Lucky offers to walk with him to the Marshall's Office. Everyone else decides to call it a night. Tom and Maggie thank everyone for their help. Despite the early closing time Tom estimates that they made more money this night than he normally would in a week. Ruby empties her tips cup, which she will later count out to total $ 14.26 (plus a room key to Room #18 at the Palace Saloon). 


On the subject of Nanuet, a few hours earlier he had an unsettled look on his face as he heard the prospectors answer to the simple question, being informed that the dwarf’s partner is no longer among the living. 

"He is one of many lately who have met that fate. How did your partner meet his end?" the Indian says, trying his wood elf accent.    Nanuet has thought much about death in the last few days. His desire for revenge that burned in him for so long was now quenched and replaced with the feeling of remorse. His foolishness had brought the death of an innocent, someone noble enough to help him in his cause so that his desire for vengeance would be gone, someone who preached peace. Death was becoming too common for his liking. 

"I hope it was peaceful." he added quietly.   The old dwarf looks at Nanuet and says, “No, it wasn’t peaceful. I found him lying dead out by our claim. He had been stabbed a couple of times in the back. Of course around these parts they call that ‘natural causes’.”

Nanuet thinks twice about getting involved with this. What he had come here for was done and over with. Then he thought about the folks who had helped him and it seemed that they would be sticking around for awhile, so against his initial judgement he speaks: 

"Any idea who would have done this? Is there a disagreement about your claim or did your friend start trouble with anyone lately? I am interested in hearing the details." Nanuet says as he pulls the chair closer and then motions for the serving girl to get them something to drink.

Flint says "Nobody would'a wanted our claim. Whole thing was a waste of money I tell'ya. Last year we bought us a whole hill near here and have been digging ever since. Ain't found one ounce of silver. Pete headed over there early this morning and I said I'd join him in a bit. Never expected to find him like that. 

And we ain't got any enemies at all. We just keeps to ourselves. Slept on the hill in a tent at first but come November it started getting chilly at night and Pete's arthritis started to bother him so we got the room here. Maybe we should have stayed in the tent, and then at least I'd have been there with him. 

Don't know why anyone would want to hurt either of us. Nobody ever had any interest in our hill. The only folks we ever saw near there lately were a bunch of ranchers on a cattle drive that came by yesterday morning. But they seemed like a friendly enough bunch. Called themselves the Cartwright family. They was taking 200 head of cattle up to some big ranch they owned near Lake Tahoe, Nevada."

Nanuet speaks a little louder as he stands up 

"Sounds like there is something missing from this puzzle. I think I am going to head over there first thing in the morning. Duncan, Chow, got any feelings about this? I am not sure how soon the others will return but I am not waiting up for them. I want to get an early start on this tomorrow. Of course Flint, that is unless you object." 

After the conversation Nanuet takes one last gulp of his drink and heads upstairs to his room. On his way he sees Sonoma out of the corner of his eyes and watches her closely as she goes about her work. "I am a lonely man." Nanuet says solemnly to himself as he pulls his eyes off of the lovely wood elf. He slowly continues the climb up the stairs to his room.

Nanuet falls into a restless slumber and he dreams of a windswept plain 

Before him stands the centaur, dark hair flowing behind her 

"You are lonely because you choose to be lonely. Your path has crossed many who would seek to be your friends. Choose well. Remember to see what others miss for they do not know what to look for. Open yourself to the possibility of the powers and the people around you. It is time for you to release the past anger so that you may move beyond it. For now rest, interesting times are ahead of you." 

She wheels on her hind legs and fades into the winds that cross the plains. 

Nanuet slips into a deep and restful sleep and awakens in the morning with a vivid memory of his vision and a single blue wampum bead in his hand.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Thirteen, “Morning Conversations”, January 6th, 1882, 9:30 A.M. * 

Jake, Ruby, Katherine and Nanuet sit down at a table for breakfast at the El Parador Cantina and Hotel. Nanuet looks well rested as he joins Katherine, Ruby and Jake for the morning meal. He occasionally plays with a blue bead in his hand.   He says, "Anything interesting happen last night? We heard that one of the prospectors was murdered out by his claim. I figured on investigating that today unless something more important came up."

Katherine replies, "We had a little trouble with a harlot who set herself up in the Lone Star last night, but I think it'll come out all right. Mrs. Whipple was very upset.   Ruby pulled in all sorts of business last night though. The crowd loved her." Katherine smiled across the table at Ruby. 'We have a little errand to run this morning, but after that we're free. But isn't a murder a matter for the Marshall?"   

He replies, "It usually is, but Flint, the dwarven prospector, seemed like the local law didn't care much about it. Made a half-hearted joke about it being considered natural causes. Is your errand personal, or can I give you a hand? I think it is time for me to stop hiding out here and see how my new looks work around town."

As Katherine and Nanuet are talking Ruby sees her chance to get Jake alone.   "I think I'd like a walk. Jake, will you be a gentleman and accompany me?" she asks.    The both depart 

Katherine tells Nanuet, "I can't figure out the law in this town. It seems as if they pick and choose when they want to enforce it. But I suppose it won't do any harm to go take a look.   You're welcome to come along with Ruby and I this morning. We just need to pick up some books and food for a friend. One of the gamblers at the Lone Star got into a gunfight taking care of that harlot problem. He has to stay in jail until the judge arrives to clear it up and he asked us to bring him a few things." 

After they exit the El Parador Ruby and Jake walked down the street casually walking.  She comments, "I've been thinking about what you said last night, about me being good at getting information and all. The truth is you're right. But I came here to try to stay out of trouble and I don't seem to be doing too good a job of it." Ruby pauses then continues. "But Kate has been a good friend to me and I know something is up and I want to help her. She deserves to know if there was some foul play with her husband.   So, what did you find out last night at the Marshall’s office? And where do you think I should start looking for information? Chumbley?"

He replies "No luck, Ruby, Earp didn't say anything interesting or incriminating that I could hear." Jake is quiet for a moment. Then he says, "Folks like you and me..." Again he pauses, "No, that ain't right. Look, I gave up trying to stay out of trouble long ago. It never seemed to work for me. Instead I just try and choose my trouble more carefully, and get better at not getting caught." He smiles weakly and shrugs his shoulders. "I guess I won't try and make a living giving out advice." 

"Either way I'm in, Katherine is a sweet heart and folks like her don't deserve to be dealt that kind of hand.   I don't really know this town very well either. I only thought of Chumbley because he is from Tombstone, his mouth works without stopping, and usually doesn't get what he is tellin' folk. Any folks from Tombstone might do. Maybe even the local paper man, he doesn't seem to like Earp and the Tombstone folks. Maybe I'll talk to Baxter, I think you got him afraid of you already." He laughs. "Besides, I think a cheap bottle of whiskey and two dirty glasses is all it will take to make him talk. I've got to get to the bank soon, so we only have a few minutes. Unless you have a better idea I'll find a way to have drinks with Baxter tonight.  What are you thinking?"

Jake and Ruby continue west down South Street. They pass by a well-dressed gentleman who gives them a dirty look before heading into the Great Western Boarding House, across the street from the El Parador. 
They continue onward.   A plump woman in a calico dress is sitting in a rocking chair on the porch of the Promise City Hotel and Cafe. She yells out to them "Best breakfast in town, only a nickel." 

Ruby glances around nonchalantly and in answer to his makes sure no one is close enough to the two of them to hear and says,  “Well, we might be able to find Chumbley here. He should make a good source of information. Otherwise we make a trip to Tombstone? Katherine is pretty smart she might figure something out if we do that. I guess you should try to talk to that sleazy Baxter guy. He looks like the kind that all it takes is a drink and he doesn’t shut up.” 

Jake replies, "Let's see what we can find out here before we go heading off to Tombstone." 

“Might be more dangerous but I could go and talk to Earp. He is a man after all and like you said, I am good at getting people to say things they didn’t mean to.” Ruby ends with a sly smile.   “Katherine has been a real good friend to me, we have to help her. But I’m not sure we should get her involved in this. Although she is a lot tougher than she thinks she is. One thing I know… she’ll be mad when she finds out what we are up to if we leave her out.” 

Jake looks up and down the street before looking back at Ruby. "Right now we are guessing, and perhaps being overprotective. I say if we get any real facts we let Katherine in on it. It's not like I want to lie to her, but why tear her heart up on our suspicions? Perhaps you ought to see what else you can find out around town before heading after the big guy. I agree, it could be dangerous." And he thinks to himself, “not like that'd slow her down I bet.” 

Ruby steps in close to Jake and looks him right in the eyes. “Remember that story you told me and Kate about you growing up? Well I have one just like it. And normally I’m pretty good at not getting caught but some things you just can’t help. That’s why I’m here actually. Besides there are some things about me even you might not like.” With that Ruby steps back a little and holds something up in front of him. When Jake focuses on it he recognizes it. It’s his wallet. 

"Heh." Jake smiles a little and takes off his hat. He looks a little embarrassed and holds out his hat. Ruby drops the wallet in it. "Lucky for you I lose all my money at the poker table or that'd be a felony." There is one time I shouldn't have been watchin' the eyes so closely he thinks to himself. I almost wish she kept it, I wonder if she would've noticed me stealing it back? 

Jake finishes, "I didn't get to talk privately to Nanuet about tailing Earp. Think about that and if you decide to let him in on it tell me after I get out of here." He points behind him at the bank with his thumb. "If you do decide on something really risky, for gods sakes let someone know."

She replies, “You’d better get out of here, you’re gonna be late for the bank.” Ruby pauses then says, “You know, Kate and I would feel much better if you were working at the Lone Star. Someone to watch out for us, you know? Maybe I could talk to Tom, if you were interested I mean.    Anyway, I’ve got some stuff to do with Kate. I’ll try to talk to Nanuet too. Have a good first day. Oh and Jake, be careful. Banks aren’t the safest places to work.”

"I'm fine, I'm fine." Jake says laughing. "You make it sound like my first day of school. We can talk about all that tonight. Bye." Ruby heads back to the others and Jake walks over to the bank.  Ruby watched Jake walk away. She was worried about him. But why should she be? She didn't really know him or any of the others really, except Kate. They had spent a good amount of time together. Ruby guessed they jut found each other at a time when they both needed a friend. 

Back inside the El Parador, Katherine asks Dorita if she knows where to purchase a book in town. The Cantina owner says that her grandfather is an avid reader and would know. She goes to get him. The elderly wood elf soon joins them. 

He says to Katherine and Nanuet "My little bird tells me you want to find a book. I love to read and am proficient in a number of languages, but I seldom have the money to afford books. I buy most books from the Papago Cash Store up on Fremont Street. They sell second-hand books for a quarter and will buy them back from me for a dime once I'm finished with them. They usually do not have many. Last year on my birthday I bought myself a new book at Lacey's General Store over on Allen Street. They had a selection of fifteen to twenty new books, but they charge seventy-five cents to a dollar for each."

She replies, "Thank you, that sounds like just what I'm looking for. If you're interested, I have a few books upstairs that you're welcome to read. I don't know what you like, of course, but I have a couple books of history, one on chemistry, and several books of stories and novels. I'd be glad to share them with you."   

Katherine turned back to Nanuet. "Will it be a far ride? If it is I should go change into something appropriate for riding, and I can fetch a couple books for our friend."  He answers, "No, I don't believe the ride is far at all. I think we need to take a step back and get our ducks in a row though. Jake and Ruby stepped out I see, hopefully not for long. Once they get back we can talk about what we plan on doing. Certainly we can take care of your errand first."

"I'm sure they'll be back in a moment." Katherine smiled to herself. Those two had been awfully thick with each other last night and this morning. It was none of her business of course, but she'd begun to suspect they might be sweet on each other."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Fourteen, “First Day on the Job”, January 6th, 1882, 10:00 A.M. * 

Jake arrives at the bank. The front door is still locked and he knocks. The door has a small glass window with metal bars covered over by a curtain on the inside. The curtain is drawn back and a man looks out. "You Silver Jake Cook?" the man asks. Jake indicates that he is. The door is opened and a man ushers him inside. 

"About time you showed up. I'm Morgan Condon, co-owner of this bank. My brother Frank hired you. We have a few minutes until we open up so I'll show you around. Glad to have you here, as Frank and I have been doing double duty for the past two weeks since our last guard got shot." 

Jake stops at that and gives the bank owner a stare. He says, "Oh, it didn't happen here. He had a run in with the new Sheriff over at the Comique Variety Hall and Saloon. Doc Eaton say's he'll live but will always walk with a limp. Can't have us a lame guard, looks too inviting." 

A man with a nervous facial tick interrupts "Mr. Condon, it's ten o'clock." Condon replies, "Then we open a little late. I'm showing our new guard the secrets of the place. Can't be having customers around to hear that." 

The man walks away and Condon says "That's Scott Taylor, our Head Teller. During the robbery last summer the James Gang held him and his wife Mona hostage at their home. Mona worked as a housekeeper for me and my brother and the James boys forced her at gunpoint to show'em where the safe was in the house. They really outsmarted us on that one. We heard they was in the neighborhood and had moved most of the bank's money to our home figuring it would be safer. So instead of hitting the bank they robbed our home. Lost us a small fortune on that one." 

He points to another guy and says "That's Bruce Maxwell, our Junior teller. Only other employee is our part-time maintenance man Danby Jones, but he ain't around right now. You've actually met him before, he worked on the same riverboat as you a few years back. He vouched for your honesty, otherwise we wouldn't have hired you." He shows Jake where two loaded rifles and two loaded shotguns are stored for easy access by employees but out of the sight and reach of customers. 

"Come on, let me show you the vault." They head out back and he unlocks a large walk-in vault with shelves lined with bags. "We keep the money in here." There's always one open money bag for the tellers for easy access, but the rest of these bags are all dummies, with a few real bills on top and there rest dummy money, mostly confederate bills. There's a false floor under our feet and the bags of real money are beneath the floorboards. Wish we'd just kept it here last summer, ah well, live and learn." They return to the front and the doors are unlocked.

A few customer have entered and are conducting transactions with the tellers. Condon calls him aside to answer any questions that Jake might have about the job.   "So Mr. Condon, besides you and your brother I am the only guard?  Condon replie “‘Fraid so, can't afford more than one. Pretty light work week though, as we're only open four days a week and we don't open until ten and close at three, although we'll want you to stick around after that until we've finished the day's counting and closed up the vault, which shouldn't take more than an hour most days.”

Jake then asks, “And what do you do for security after hours?"  Condon replies, That's what the vault is for. One of the finest models that the Harrisburg Safe Company ever built. And with the brick building, and bars on all windows, getting into this building wouldn't be a easy task. Plus with the Indian Head Saloon next door there are always people around to spot troublemakers. 

 Jake then inquires of him. "Am I supposed to be noticeable and clear to all that I am the guard? And although you have weapons stored for use, you don't mind me carrying my own in addition do you?"  To which Condon answers, “Frank wouldn't have hired you unless you had one. Make yourself visible. The fact that you're a stranger in town will only help.” 

"And excuse me for being the curious type, but would you mind answering two other questions? Did you ever find out how the James Gang knew to look at your house for the money?   Condon replies, “Inside job. Their cousin Cleatus James had lived here for the year before that and showed them where to go.” 

Jake then asks “What exactly did you last guard do to cross the Sheriff?"   Condon replies “He made the mistake of making a joke about Doc Holiday getting shot down by Arcade's Gang. Holiday was a friend of the Earps and Wyatt has a quick temper. I'd suggest you avoid him if you can.”

Meanwhile, six miles southeast of Promise City, halfway between it and Galeyville, Alison Caine is thinking to herself “Why did I ever agree to this?” Over the sound of her horse’s hoofs along the dirt road she listened up and still heard the annoying chatter of the little man seated behind her on the saddle: 

“…for a Galeyville edition, but I only managed to sell nine papers and two of them were to you and your mysterious friend….never did get his name…you’ll have to tell me more about him sometime….so I told my editor I would see if these other towns had enough opportunity….not surprised that Galeyville didn’t pan out, given how little silver has come from it as of late….maybe I should check out the town of Dos Cabezas next, heard it’s almost as big as Promise City although about half of the folks there speak Spanish on they may not want to buy a paper written in English.” 

Alison tuned him out again and went back to her thoughts. She was relieved to find out that Arcade’s Gang had been blamed for the Comstock House altercation instead of them. In fact, Chumbley even believed O’Dell when he said he knew nothing about it, said that he and Al bought the horse and left for Galeyville first thing that morning. How this little man could claim to be a reporter and be so unobservant was something Al couldn’t understand, but she wasn’t going to object to her good fortune. 

But this current predicament, she asked herself again “Why did I agree to take him back? Must have been for the money, yeah that must be way.” O’Dell said for her to go on, and that he may or may not catch up with her later. No big surprise there, given how much he disliked the halfling. Did this Chumbley even realize how fortunate he was to have survived both of his encounters with Black Isaac O’Dell?


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Fifteen, “Buying Books”, Friday, January 6th, 1882, 10:00 A.M.*

Ruby had walked back into the Cantina.  Kate was talking to the old elf.  Ruby walked up to them, "Ready to go Kate? How about you Nanuet? Busy today or are you ready to go and about in town?"

Yes, I'm ready." Kate turned back to the wood-elf. "We can talk again later today." 

"Let's go brighten up Job's day. I rather think he gave us too much money though. From what our friend here says we can get him more books and food than he could use in a week."  Katherine folded her napkin back up and laid it neatly on the table, humming softly under her breath. Her heart felt very light today. What an odd feeling happiness was.

"I am ready" Nanuet says after drinking the last of his coffee. "I guess while we are out getting books and sundries we can discuss which direction we are heading next."  Nanuet is still nervous about his disguise. He has been practicing his wood elf accent but it is still quite rough. He looks and acts slightly nervous while gathering his few things and getting ready to head out on the errands.

The old wood elf, Manuel Gonzales, says that all of those texts sound interesting. Katherine brings him three books to which he is very grateful and says with a smile "This is wonderful, thank you so much. Perhaps later this day there is something that I can do for you in return." 

Nanuet, Katherine and Ruby exit the El Parador and head down South Street and then turn north onto Allen Street. They had already known the location of Lacey's General Store, as it is behind the Lone Star Dance Hall and Saloon and the two establishments share the same outhouse in the alleyway between the two buildings. 

They enter the good-sized single-story clapboard structure. The store occupies the front of the building, the back partitioned off as the living quarters for the owner, who introduces himself as Judge Lacey. He is an older man with white hair and mutton-chops. A wool union army uniform is proudly diplayed upon the wall along with a framed written citation recognizing "Lieutenant Lacey for his bravery during the battle at Mechanicsville on June 27, 1862". 

The building is well stocked with assorted clothing, dry goods, tools, tack and other general store staples. Katherine inquires about books and he brings her and her companions over to a bookcase on the far wall. He says, "Only place in town to get new books. All of these are fairly recent. Prices start at seventy-five cents and go up to a dollar-fifty except for the new first edition by Tennyson which goes for three bucks." 

The first four books on the shelf are histories, all with 1881 publication dates. They are: Story of the Persian War by A. Church; A civil war book titled The Outbreak of the Rebellion by John G. Nicolay; another civil war book titled The Peninsula by Alexander S. Webb; and Our Martyred President: Life and Public Services of James A. Garfield by the Honorable George B. Loring. 

There are three books of poetry, again all published within the past year. They are Poetical Works of John Greenleaf Whittier; Farm Festivals by Will Carleton; and the aforementioned first edition of The Song of the Brook by Alfred Lord Tennyson. 

There are several works of fiction the first being a new illustrated edition of Sir Walter Scott's classic Waverley or Tis Sixty Years Since; Two volumes of the series The Works of Shakespeare Revised Edition with Additional Notes by H. N. Hudson The first of these is Volume IV: Winter's Tale, Comedy of Errors, Macbeth, King John. and the other is Volume X Cymbeline, Titus Andronicus, Pericles, King Lear. Next is Homer; edited By Ambrosio Firmin-Didot. The Iliad and The Odyssey: Two Volumes in Greek And Latin. The large book is over 600 pages, with the Greek on the left side pages and the corresponding test on the right in Latin; Next is an illustrated 1878 edition of Woodstock or the Cavalier: A Tale of the Year Sixteen Hundred and Fifty-one, by Sir Walter Scott; the last fiction volume is The Adventures of the Ingenious Gentleman, Don Quixote De La Mancha by Miguel De Cervantes Saavedra from the translation of Motteux with sixteen original illustrations by L. Hopkins. 

Next are four children's books, an illustrated The Thousand and One Nights of the Arabian Nights; a 1879 illustrated translation of Fairy Tales by Hans Christian Andersen; a illustrated book On The Edge of Winter by Richard Markham and Harper’s School Geography 1881. 

The last book is an 1881 science volume titled Manual of Mineralogy and Lithology: The Elements of the Science of Minerals and Rocks by James D. Dana.

Katherine quickly pulls the Tennyson volume and the Volume IV of Shakespeare down for herself. Poetry was not something she had expected to find, and although she didn't expect a run on it, she wasn't going to take the chance of coming back later to find them gone. 

There were a few other things in the General Store that she had her eye on. She should get herself a pair of good boots. The shoes she'd brought from the East wouldn't do if she was going to be going out investigating. New riding clothes too. She'd brought hers of course, but they were designed for pleasure riding, not hard wear. 

"Well, Ruby, what do you think Job would like? I think he'd enjoy the Sir Walter Scott stories. Do you think he'd like the poetry or the war histories?" Ruby gets a little uncomfortable at the question.  "Well, um, I'm not really that great at that stuff Katherine. Maybe you should pick out the books..."

Kate waited a moment to answer. She didn't know Job any better than Ruby. "If you like. Why don't you take care of the food then while I look these over?" 

She decided to leave back the civil war books, but took Story of the Persian War. She also selected Woodstock or the Cavalier and Don Quixote de la Mancha. If he was interested in poetry she would leave the Shakespeare for him to borrow. Just for fun she picked the Arabian Nights. There was a lot of heavy reading and something light might make him smile. 

After she made her selections Katherine sought out the store owner. "Judge Lacey? I wonder if you could help me with a few other things. I need some good stout boots and two pairs of riding pants, all in black. Also, I think I need one of the hats the men wear to keep the sun off their heads, also in black. Is that possible?"

Judge Lacey has everything that she asked for in stock and the boots are a good fit. The pants however are a tad large, but they're a wool/cotton blend so they'll shrink once they're washed. The total comes to $ 21.00. He wraps up the purchases in a three week old copy of the Promise City Herald and ties it with some twine.   He thanks her for the business and adds "By chance would you happen to be the owner of that lovely voice from next door that I've been hearing through my bedroom window the last few nights?"

She replies "Oh, I only wish I could sing like that. The voice belongs to my friend Ruby. Right over there, with the red hair." Katherine waves over to where Ruby is looking over the foodstuffs. "Most nights are much quieter than last night. You should come over and see the show. I'm sure you'd enjoy it. She dances as beautifully as she sings."

Lacey replies, "Wish I could, but I promised my Ezra on her deathbed that I'd never set foot in a saloon again. And a promise is a promise. But do tell your lovely friend I'll be sure to set aside something special for her is she remembers to please keep the windows open on the northern side of the Saloon during her performances."

Katherine unconsciously smoothes the black fabric of her dress. "Yes, it's important to keep those promises." She paused a moment and fiddled with her packages. "I'll be sure to tell Ruby, but I believe you'll be able to ask her yourself. She has some purchases to make."

"Decent food, decent food, what would I want to eat if I was in jail?" thought Ruby. She looked over the foodstuffs and picked out a variety of things. She didn't know what Job would like nor did she ever want to know what kind of food would be appropriate for a jail cell. She hoped they would treat him well there and that he would be back at the Saloon soon. 

Even though she didn't know him that well Ruby liked him. He had been extra nice to her on her first few days there. Plus now that he was gone and Jake would be working at the bank there would be less people keeping an eye on things at the Saloon. Last night had been rowdy but could have been so much worse. 

Ruby walked up to the front of the store and haphazardly pushed the food onto the counter. Katherine was already finished with her purchases and was waiting. 

Judge Lacey was finishing calculating the total when Ruby remembered something she wanted to get. "Hold on a sec!" she said as she ran off. When she returned she had a book in her hand. She sheepishly pushed Fairy Tales by Hans Christian Andersen onto the counter. Shrugging she said "I always liked fairy tales."

Judge Lacey gives her a smile and says "Nothing to be embarrassed about, I do too. My Ezra was never much of a reader, so I was always the one to read to our young'ins. Always took a liking to the Fairy Tales by Andersen which is why I bought this copy when I saw it. Beautifully translation by Mrs. H. B. Paull and specially adapted and arranged for young people with original illustrations. Had it for a few years now, as there wasn't any demand for it. 

So I was told by your friend that you are the owner of the voice that I've been hearing for the past three or four nights. Your serenade is the prettiest thing I've heard in years. If you remember to keep the windows facing my building open during your performances you can have that book with my compliments." 

He charges her $ 2.00 for her other purchases which he wraps in newspaper and ties up in twine. When he passes Ruby the bundle his hands touch hers and lets them linger there for a few seconds before withdrawing them.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Sixteen “The Bank”, January 6th, 1882:*

Meanwhile, over at Condon's Bank, the maintenance man arrives. He is indeed the same 'Scarface Jones' that Jake remembered from a couple of months of gambling on a riverboat along the Mississippi River. The man wore a scar across his face from a Civil War injury. The man grabbed a broom from the corner and waited until a moment when there were no customers around to sweep out the door any dirt that had been tracked in that morning. 

Jones then puts the broom back and heads over to talk to Morgan Condon. Condon tells him "beef stew today" and hands him a dollar. Jones then heads up to the tellers. Taylor says "Sounds good, make that two". Maxwell says "Fried chicken if they have it, otherwise I'll have the stew too." Jones then approaches Jake, winks at him, and says "Hey Silver Dollar, I'm going to go pick up lunch, what'ya want?" 

Jake forces a broad smile on his face. "I'll take the beef stew, thanks. Small world isn't it? You look well enough. We'll have to talk later and catch up on things." 

During the day Jake will try and get a few minutes with either of the Condon brothers and get their opinions and what they know about the lawmen in town, and if they are to be trusted in a real tough situation at the bank.

Three miles away Alison has reached a small bridge over a stream. From here the road turned from westward to northwest as it continues in the notch between the Dos Cabezas and Chirichuau mountain ranges. "Short break," she says as she stops to water her horse. Much to her surprise the halfling stops talking altogether and lies down in the shade under a tree, pulling the brim of his top hat over his eyes for a short nap. 

At the streams edge was evidence of recent visitors, with hoofprints of several dozen animals. Manure left behind looks very fresh and hasn't attracted many flies yet. She concluded that cattle left most of the tracks, with only three sets of shoed horses. Instead of sticking to the road the tracks continue to the southeast and into the Chirichuau Mountains.

Back at the bank a short while later, Jake is beginning to find the job a little on the boring side. It has been a while since Scarface Jones headed off for the food, and while it is still a tad early for lunch, Jake would at least welcome the change in the routine.

While pacing the bank, Jake meticulously examines all parts of the building imagining a gun battle and looking for the best and worst places to be. Where to be if they are in the doorway. What windows could they shoot from? What if they moved towards the tellers’ window? How hard would it be to vault and tumble over the counter to the rifles? And in each spot would he be better with a rifle, shotgun or his reliable Colt. His stomach grumbled a bit which reminded him of lunch. "Danby Jones indeed." He mutters under his breath, and as an after thought looked around to make sure no one heard him. Old 'Scarface' probably stole Condon's dollar. It almost made him laugh out loud. 

During the day Jake also surreptitiously examines the weapons under the counter and counted the extra ammo. Shaking his head slightly he commits to himself to clean those after the doors are locked and he is waiting for the tellers to finish up. Hopefully I'll be fortunate enough to never need those he thinks, but let's reduce the odds of a jam at an inopportune time. Jake is always working the odds.

Danby Jones finally returns to the bank with the food. As he brings the small crock pot of beef stew over to Condon the bank manager tells him "Don't think I'll be needing you any more today." Jones brings the food to both tellers then approaches Jake and hands him lunch. Jones says rather loudly "Well, I guess I'll be getting back to my other job at the Livery stable". He then whispers to Jake " Easy pickings huh Silver Dollar. Let's meet at a saloon tonight to plan this out."

"Thanks, Danby, I was starving." Jake forces another smile, and doesn't react to his whisper. 

Yesterday I was trying to figure out how I was going to keep busy; Jake muses to himself while eating lunch. Tonight will be just another boring night; get Baxter loose-lipped drunk, visit Job in jail, listen to that fool Jones and his bank robbery plans, and run a poker game at the Saloon. Oh, right and I'll bet Ruby will have something cooked up as well. And Hermes help me, but I have a suspicion that won't be all. "I guess I'll get stinking drunk tomorrow night instead." He says under his breath.  "What was that Jake?" Says Frank? 

"Uh, I got some stew on my neckerchief, and uh, I think I have a clean one in my travelling trunk next to my bed." Damn this Promise City, Silver Jake Cook thinks while swallowing a mouthful of stew. It's got me talking to myself.

Al Caine rode most of the way with her hat pulled down almost over her eyes, a scowl fixed on her face. She regretted waking the damned halfling now - she was tired and mad, and Chumbley withering in her ear for what seemed like hours on end wasn't helping.   “God damn,” Al thought to herself as the halfling chattered.  “Does he never stop?” 

Finally, though, she guided the horse to a halt in the middle of town and swung herself off the horse. She threw her hat onto the saddle, and clumsily helped the halfling to the ground.   "Okay," she said curtly. "Pay up."  He handed her the promised $ 3.00, which was hardly worth it for all of the aggravation. Then again, she was planning to come back this way anyhow, so why not profit from it.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Seventeen, “Judge Lacey”, January 6th, 1882:*

Nanuet stands outside the general store keeping an eye on the horses. He has a way with animals, even more so than most ranchers or cowboys. He breathes the morning air in deeply, toying with a blue wampum bead in his hand. 

His reaches for his purse, thinking about how light it is. "I need a horse, but I need to make sure my room is settled, especially considering all they have done for me. Hopefully the smelter will be fixed tomorrow and I can get back to work." he thinks to himself.   "What is taking them so long?" he wonders. "Food and books shouldn't take this much time. Rich lady must be buying stuff." 

After quickly checking that the horses are tied up tight Nanuet wanders into the store looking around for his companions. Immediately his eye is drawn to expertly crafted dreamcatcher hanging on the wall. He makes his way over to it and reaches for it slowly, recognizing the pattern. It is one used by his tribe for many years. 

"How did you get this?" Nanuet asks in a firm tone as he spins toward the counter where Ruby is exchanging money for her packages with the shopkeeper.  "Hey, don't you touch that! It ain't for sale!" Lacey yells at Nanuet.   Nanuet turns from the display and heads towards the counter trying to listen to what Judge Lacey is saying: 

Lacey had turned back to Ruby and says "That there item was Ezra's. She was given it by an Indian sub-chief after she helped his wife birth out a child. Supposed to bring good luck. Can't say it's helped us that much, what with Ezra catching the flu and dying. Almost lost my store back in Tuscon once because of it too. That was back when Cochise was making war with the ranches and a drunk threatened to burn my place down for being an 'Injun Lover'."

Nanuet quickly remembers that he is dressed as a wood elf now and hopes that the comment about his tribe may be overlooked.  "My condolences about Ezra. Actually it is supposed to protect children from nightmares. It stops the bad dreams." Nanuet states, interrupting the conversation. "I recognize the pattern, it caught my eye. Why do you keep it if it has brought you so much trouble?" 

I keep it 'cause it was Erza's!" Lacey snapped back. "Couldn't bring myself to ever get rid of anything she cared about. She was the world to me. I was blessed to have gotten to spend my life with her."  He sighs and says, "Didn't know how I'd ever get along without her. But I've managed. Figured I'd never find anyone who could take her place in my heart." He then glances towards Ruby and adds "But you never know...."

Nanuet looks over his shoulder at the dreamcatcher again and is certain that it is the same pattern his tribe used. He knows many tribes have shared patterns over the years and this dreamcatcher appears has been around for a few years so it could have come from a few different places, but something about it makes him think of home.

"I meant no disrespect. It is a wonderful item and I hope it serves its purpose for you." Nanuet says and then turns to Ruby.  "Ms. Ruby, I have a question for you as soon as you are done. I'll carry these packages for you ladies and bring them out to the horses."  Nanuet grabs all the packages that Katherine and Ruby have, carry them outside and begins loading their horses with the goods.

Katherine let Nanuet take her packages and then turned away from the counter and tucked herself away behind a shelf. She then reached into her purse and found her handkerchief. It was hard to fight back the tears that threatened, but she would not be caught weeping in public. 

She reminded herself of what Judge Lacey had just said. "I was blessed." Kate repeated that to herself. I was blessed, I will manage, and maybe someday I'll love again. Suddenly she smiled even as she sniffed and wondered if Ruby would ever consider a suiter like Judge Lacey.

Ruby tells the man, "Mr. Lacey, I sure am sorry about Erza. She sounds like a wonderful woman. And the dreamcatcher is beautiful I can see why she would have liked it and you would treasure it.   And thanks for the book that is awfully sweet of you. I will be sure to keep the window open for you. Any requests maybe?"  He replies, "Everything you've sung so far has been wonderful. But if you know "My Dearest Heart" I'd certainly love to hear you sing it."

"Thank you for the compliment, Mr. Lacey, I appreciate it. And you can look forward to hearing your song tonight." 
Ruby noticed Katherine step behind a shelf. What was she doing? Ruby walked over closer to the shelf. "Kate are you ready? Nanuet is waiting for us outside. Umm, Katherine?" Ruby starts to peer around the corner of the shelf...

Katherine quickly stuffed the handkerchief back in her bag as Ruby peeked around the corner. "Yes, I'm ready," she said, trying to disguise a sniffle. "I see you have an admirer," she smiled, hoping to distract her as she took her friend's arm. Kate began walking toward the door. "Little bit like a fairy tale, hmm?"

Ruby could tell that Katherine was trying to hide being upset about something. She was usually good at reading people. She didn't want to push her though. She was still getting used to her new life.   Ruby laughed. "Fairy Tale? I like to read about them, I don't ever figure on being in one, that's for sure. " She put her hand over Katherine's and started walking out.   "So long Mr. Lacey, we'll see you again soon I'm sure." Ruby smiled at him and they walked out. 

Nanuet was just finishing packing up the horses. Ruby walked over to him and touched his arm.  "You have a question for me?" Ruby asks as she and Katherine walk their horses. They head in the direction of the Promise City Marshall's Office and Jail. Nanuet talks softly and and stammers and mumbles a bit when speaking to Ruby. 

"I heard you did good with your singing last night, earned a few tips I guess? I was wondering if you had enough money to lend me so that I might buy a horse. I can pay you back with the job at Breakhart mine. My purse is mightly light right now, I was never good with this paper money. Anyway, not even sure if you have the money or can spare what you do have, but I figured I would ask."  She notices that Nanuet is flush and embarrassed, hardly even looking at Ruby as he speaks.

Well Nanuet, we very well can't have you escorting us all around without a horse now can we? Of course we'll get you one. I'm sure you'd be very good at picking out a suitable one. We'll make a stop on our way home then." By the time Ruby and Nanuet finish chatting they have arrived at the Marshall's Office and Jail.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Eighteen, “The Marshall’s Office,” January 6th, 1882:*

"Guess I should go back to where I saw the others last," Al Caine thinks. She gets back on her horse and rides down Main Street and turns south onto Freemont. About 75 feet away she sees Katherine, Ruby and some unknown Mexican man walking into the third building on the right. 

"Come along now, Meribel," Katherine said softly to her horse, followed up a quick click of the tongue. She watched the horse step up to the hitching post outside the Marshall's office. It wasn't particularly well trained, nor was it of the best stock, but she had proved her mettle when she didn't spook in the gunfight. 

After they had married, Tom brought Katherine down to his stables and livery business often, teaching her the finer points of training. Some of the finest families in town got their driving teams and riding horses from Tom. Meribel might not have fit into those stables, but Kate felt the mare was definitely worth training. She patted the horse’s flanks as she finished tying her to the post and removed Job's books from the saddlebags.  A moment later the others were ready and she headed inside the jail. 

The Promise City Marshall's Office is a one-story brick building. A gun rack with various rifles and shotguns chained to it is situated along the wall near the door. The walls have over a dozen Wanted posters fasted to it. The rest of the room is sparsely furnished, with a large wooden desk and three wooden chairs. A windowless brink annex building consisting of two cells with thick iron bars is attached to the back of the room. Job Kane is in one cell and the man identified as Keach is in the other. Marshall Wyatt Earp is the only other occupant of the building, seated in a chair behind the desk and reading a book. 

"Pardon me," she said as they entered. "We have a few things for Mr. Kane."  "Bring them over here, I need to inspect them first," Earp replies.   He takes each book and holds it by the front and back cover, fanning the pages over the desk to make sure nothing else is inside. He then examines each of the foodstuffs, poking or running a pocketknife through each to ensure that nothing is inside.

Katherine watched as the Marshall checked their purchases. She had thought to ask the Marshall to send her respects to his brother Virgil who had been kind to her in Tombstone, but Wyatt Earp didn't seem the kind of man who was interested in pleasantries. 

Outside, Al put her hat back on and tipped it back a little on her head, waiting for Katherine and the others to come out of the Marshall's office again. She wasn't about to go inside there, not with what she'd heard about the Marshall last time she was in town - no siree.  

The horse shuffled its feet a little, restless, and Al quieted it with a gentle pat on the shoulder blade and a few words in a low voice. She was restless too. Uneasily, she hopped off the horse and led him towards the building. She could hear voices inside over the sound of his hooves, but not what they were saying.   Maybe she should go in there after all. Just to see...  She tied the horse, took a deep breath, set her hat at a jaunty angle, and marched into the Marshall's office.  

“Mornin', Mrs. Kale, ma'am; Ruby," Al said boldly. "Good to see you both're still in town."   This was a surprise to Katherine.  She had not ever expected to see Al Caine again. She and O'Dell had taken off as if hell was at their heels after the incident at the boarding house. She prayed O'Dell wasn't outside. It was fine if he was back, but just outside the Marshall's office was a bad place to be. Witnesses had gotten a good look at him.  "Good morning, Al," she said casually. "What have you been doing with yourself this morning?"

Wyatt Earp stops inspecting the items and gives the newcomer a stern look, his eyes stopping at the pair of revolvers fastened to her belt. "Who are you?" he exclaims as he begins to move his right hand in the direction of his own gun.   Job calls out from inside the cell "Calm down Wyatt, it's just my cousin, Alison Caine, come to pay me a visit."  Earp replies, "Fine, just so she takes off her gunbelt and leaves it sitting on my desk. She can then visit'ya as long as she wants."

Right, well now that we're all acquainted..." Ruby grabs the food off Earps desk and brings it to Job in his cell. "I wasn't sure what you'd like, so I got a bit of everything. I have lots of change, if you want we can bring you a bit more every day. I'm sure it gets lonely in here too." Ruby glances over at Earp who is still scowling at Al. "Oh and Katherine picked you out some real nice books. Right Katherine?"  "If I may?" Katherine said perfunctorily to Earp as she retrieved the volumes.   

She tells Job "I wasn't sure what you liked, so I picked a couple of adventurous novels, a war history, and something a little lighter," she smiled as she slid the books between the bars to Job. "I bought a Shakespeare volume and book of Tennyson's poems myself. If you're interested in those I'll leave them for you to borrow. I doubt you'll make it through all these though. You'll be back with us in no time."

Job Kane thanks both of the ladies for the books and agrees with Katherine's assessment that the ones she brought should be more than enough for him to read during his stay. He speaks softly to the ladies saying, "Don't worry none about me. Wyatt plays the part of the tough guy but I don't think he means me any harm. And his brother Morgan seems like a decent enough fellow. Heck, even this Keach guy is rather mellow now that's he's sobered up. Says he doesn't even remember anything that happened." 

He continues to talk to both women for another five minutes. He notices that Al has complied with Earp's request to remove her gunbelt and is now talking to the Marshall. Job then asks the ladies "So, what's the story with my cousin. You had told me she left town?"

"She did," Katherine said quietly. "She left with a man named Isaac O'Dell a few days ago. To be honest I thought she'd gone for good. I'll send her over here to talk to you." Kate reached through the bars and gave Job's hand a quick squeeze. "You'll be out of here in no time."   She walked back toward the Marshall's desk and waited for a chance to talk to Al. "We can't stay much longer, but we can wait a minute if you'd like to come with us. Give you a chance to visit with Job." 

Nanuet uneasily approaches the wall where he noticed the wanted poster. He tries to spot his face among the many that are hanging here.   He is glad to notice that Al didn't seem to recognize him and neither did the Marshall. He also is impressed with how Katherine handled her horse, she also seemed to have a way with animals.  Nanuet is happy to remain a wallflower and stay unnoticed during their stay at the Marshall's office.

Nanuet was standing over by the wanted posters. Kate wandered over and looked at them. "I'm sorry we're so slow this morning. But I do feel a bit better having found Al again." She dropped her voice lower. "I don't imagine you expect trouble out at the camp, but one more person with us can't hurt."

Nanuet is the first to notice a quartet of men who ride up to the Marshall's Office. They dismount and tie up their horses alongside those of Katherine, Ruby and Al. They then walk up and enter the now rather crowded building. 

The leader of these men is a handsome and rather distinguished looking older gentleman in his late sixties or early seventies. He has white hair and white sideburns and a clean- face. He is wearing a white hat, blue shirt, brown vest, tan pants and boots. Behind him is a man dressed almost entirely in black, with a row of pearl inlay on his black hat. The man looks to be around fifty years old and has a salt-and-pepper beard. Behind him is a man so tall and wide that he barely fits through the door. He looks to be in his late forties has sparkling blue eyes and is clean-. He is wearing a tan shirt and brown leather vest, white hat denim jeans and boots. The final fan is younger, somewhere in his thirties, with long curly brown hair and a tan hat. He is also clean- and the ladies find him to be rather good looking. He is wearing a green shirt, denim jeans and boots. 

The leader glances at the star on Earp's shirt and says, "Hello Marshall. My name is Ben Cartwright and these are my sons Adam, Hoss and Little Joe." "I'm Wyatt Earp. What can I do for you?" the Marshall replies. Ben says "We're ranchers up in Nevada. We were on a cattle drive, taking two hundred head from New Mexico up to our ranch. Night before last rustlers made off with around sixty of our cattle. That was around forty miles northwest of here. Yesterday we found a local ranch to watch the rest of the herd for us and we've backtracked the rustlers’ trail, which seems to come near this town. We were wondering if you could give us a hand." 

Earp replies, "I don't care much for rustlers, but the crime happened outside of my jurisdiction. Sounds like it could be the work of the Clanton Gang, they operate up and around where your cattle were taken. If they were responsible you should see my brother Virgil, the Marshall in Tombstone, as the Clanton Ranch falls in his jurisdiction. 

Your best bet through would be to take this up with the County Sheriff. They can check out crimes anywhere in the county. Just head down Main Street and you'll find the office of Deputy Sheriff Colin Hunter." "Much obliged" Cartwright says. He turns and exits the building followed by his three sons. 

The others wish Job Kane well. Before they go he calls his cousin over to him and tells her something the others don't hear. They then leave building and head across the street to the Bar "H" stables. A pair of horses are purchased for Nanuet and Jake for a total of $ 75.00, with another $ 20.00 spent on saddles. Neither the animals and saddles are of very good quality but the owner, Dick Lockmyer explains that "I sold my better ones to you guys earlier in the week. It'll take me a while to get replacements."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Nineteen, “The Prospectors’ Claim”, January 6th, 1882:*

They then head back to the El Parador. It is now almost noontime and Flint is waiting to take them out to his claim. Flint's mule is all packed up and ready to go.  Ruby comments, "Well, I didn't know anything about going out today and I have a few things I have to take care of. I hope you don't mind?" She looks to Nanuet and Flint to make sure no one is offended. 

"Oh." Katherine paused a moment. She was sure Nanuet had mentioned it before Ruby and Jake left. But then, the girl's mind may have been on other things. "Well, I could use a ride. I'm not sure what help I'll be but I'll be glad to go out with you, Nanuet, if you like. As long as you don't need me, Ruby."   Ruby replies, "No I'll be alright. I'm just doing a few things around town. Boring stuff really."

Al, Flint, Katherine and Nanuet ride their horse out of town heading towards the hills that make up part of the Chiriccahua Mountains to southeast. The ride for the next mile is uneventful.   During the short ride out to the claim, Katherine had a chance to relax and confirm her thought that Meribel was worth taking the time to train well. The mare seemed good-tempered and happy to go for a bit of a walk. Kate felt a bit guilty, knowing that it was unlikely she would often have reason to ride far. Perhaps when she visited Tom's resting-place next she would ride instead of taking the stage. It shouldn't be hard to convince some of the others to come along for safety. But she wouldn't be returning to Tombstone for some time yet. 

They see a grassy hill in the distance that has been marked off with posts every 20 feet and rope tied between the posts. Handmade wooden signs are hanging from ropes every three or four sections that read "Stay Out - Private" in the common language. Flint says, "That's our claim". As they get closer they see a pair of canvas tents over by a stream running through the property. There are multiple caves dug into the hill, with piles of dirt stacked up outside of the caves. The camp, to her eyes at least, blighted the landscape. It wasn't messy, but the holes and piles of dirt just didn't belong next to the quiet stream. Meribel nickered as she was tied with a long lead to graze and drink the cold, clear water. 

 He leads them onto the land and they tie up the mounts to a post near the steam, giving them enough rope to allow for movement to graze and drink. He leads the group into a fairly deep cave into the hill and over to a large locked metal trunk. Flint takes out a key and unlocks it. Inside are picks, shovels, spikes, ropes and around a dozen sticks of dynamite. He takes a metal flask out and drinks a swig of it. He then holds it out to the others and says "Dwarven whiskey. Anybody else want some?" 

Katherine caught herself just as she was about to say yes. Firstly, he'd just had a drink out of that flask himself. Secondly, she'd been having just a bit too much whiskey lately, and liked it just a bit too much. Not the taste of course, that was vile, but the warmth that spread from just under her heart and up into her head, making the world just a bit softer.   "Thanks just the same, but no thank you," she said firmly. She turned to Nanuet. "Where should we start? This is just a bit out of my experience."

Flint takes them out of the cave and walks them around the claim saying, "After silver was discover in the first two mines around the town all of the hills close by were bought up by speculators. We decided to branch out further into unclaimed lands and dug until we found something. We turned up a few nuggets on this hill so decided it was the most promising site. Pooled all of what we had left from mining in California and bought it, a full twenty acres, around fifteen or so taken up by the hill. Hasn't worked out though. We've probably dug up a ton of dirt for every pound of silver ore that's turned up. I don't think we’ve broken even on our expenses, let alone the cost of the land to begin with." 

They approach a pile of rock beneath a tree around twenty feet from the stream. "I buried Pete here. This was always his favorite spot on the site. He'd sit here and watch the stream flow by." 

He then takes them over to the other side of the hill and comments, "This is where I found him. Knife wound in the back." Nanuet approaches the area and carefully scans the ground. He takes a good look at Flint's boots and then asks "What size and style of boot did Pete wear?" The dwarf replies "Hard work boots, size twelve. Why?" Nanuet says, "There are four different sets of tracks here, and at least one was wearing spurs. Give me a few minutes here."

Nanuet kneels down and scans the earth. He has little trouble following the heavy boot prints as they lead away from the campsite. He points out that one of them seems to walk with at least a slight limp and he finds a discarded unfinished cigarette not too far away. He continues following the tracks as they lead away from the site, noting what information he can glean from them.

The tracks double back behind several rock croppings and then converge from two different directions to the spot where prospector Pete was standing. Based on the impressions from Pete's boots he concludes that Pete was looking to towards the west when the pair simultaneously came up behind from both the southeast and northeast.  He is only able to follow the tracks as they curve around the hill and end at a rocky plateau. He moves a little further to no avail, as it is too rocky for tracks to show. He returns to the others and explains to them what he found. 

Flint says "What doesn't make much sense is that they'd be able to sneak up on him like that. He had a pretty good sense of hearing.  Nanuet asks.  "Flint, are you out here alone alot? Is there anyone else who might know what times he would be alone, someone familiar with your operation? I don't understand the motive either. You said that you haven't found any silver and that he didn't have personal problems with anyone that you knew of. I can't follow the tracks anymore, the rocks don't show me anything. There are hucksters who might have the power to make footsteps silent, that could explain why he didn't here them. Flint, you might be in danger as well. You need to think hard about who might have done this."

Back at the site, Katherine stops and ponders for a minute and then says "What was he looking at?" "Huh"? Flint asks. She replies "You said that the grassy area under that tree was his favorite spot, not behind the hill in that rocky area. There didn't seem to be any digging over by where you found him so he wasn't busy looking for silver. Which prompts the question of why was he standing in place at that spot and looking west for so long?" 

The four of them head back over to that spot and begin walking westward, with Nanuet taking the lead. After seventy feed of rock and sand it starts to get grassy again. They go another hundred-and-fifty feet until they reach where the stream flows by. On the opposite side of the steam is evidence of the grass having been trampled down by a large number of animal tracks as well as small piles of manure left behind. 

Nanuet tells the others to wait there and wades across the stream. He spends the next half-hour walking all around the area and examining tracks. He then branches out and locates trails of tracks to both the southeast and northwest. He then checks out over nears some large rocks 

He returns and tells the others "Hard to tell exactly how many but I would guess around fifty animals, maybe more. Five appear to be shoed horses the others all look to be cows. They stopped here to graze and water. Two riders stayed mounted and three dismounted. Looks like the three on foot then came over to the stream, probably to refill canteens. That must have been when they saw Pete watching them. Two left their horses and went back into the herd and behind that rock cropping over there, probably hidden from Pete's view by the cattle. They then made a wide circle out and around your hill and come up behind your friend. The whole group looks to have come from the direction of town and they continued on to the southeast."

Al shakes her head.  "And he just stood there to take a knife in the back? Damn." She looks from Flint to Nanuet and parks herself on a rock. "Guess the bigger question is why, huh?"  

She looks around, and thinks, then says:   "Couple hours back, I took a rest stop a couple miles out towards the mountains. Saw some tracks there, similar to these - only three horses though, not five. They were headed out to the Chiricahua Mountains - there's some rustler caves out that way, looked to me 'n' Isaac like they were used pretty frequent." 

She takes a deep breath. "It look to anybody else like this was done by rustlers wantin' nobody running back to town and tellin' on 'em?"

"Guess that's the answer to the question why," Flint comments. "The penalty for cattle rustling is hanging. Wouldn't make much sense though if they were all strangers. But if one or more of the fellas was someone from town who Pete might have recognized....."
"Then suddenly, these folks got a problem," says Al pensively. "I see."   She looks at Flint. "Anybody should be in town that ain't the last few days?"

Nanuet says “These must be the cattle that those Cartwright folks were talking to the Marshall about. Al, you say you know where a hideout is not too far away? I think right about now we have two choices. One, go back to town and let the sheriff handle this, maybe now they will listen. They didn't seem to care about this the first time Flint tried to deal with it. Or, two we can try and do something about this ourselves. I never had much love for thieves.”

"Yeah, I know the hideout," says Al. "O'Dell and I bunked up in it two nights ago. I can take you right to it, if that's what y'all want." 

Kate was quiet for a minute. She thought of the poor prospector, standing out among the rocks watching the cattle when someone planted a knife in his back. She wasn't terribly familiar with magic, but she knew there were ways the rustlers could have snuck up without his notice. Coming out here to take a look around had been one thing, but now there could be a real danger in continuing to follow the trail.   Still, the idea that this man had been killed just to hide another mans theft... Were cattle really worth so much here? Of course, from what she'd seen so far life was considered cheap. 

Kate says, "I guess it won't do any harm to look at the hideout." She turned to Flint. "You know, if you've had no luck with the silver mining, ever think of ranching? Seems a good piece of land you've got here."

Al, Flint, Katherine and Nanuet then hear the sound of horses approaching. The sound is coming from around the hills northwest of where they are standing.  Nanuet grabs Kate and puts a finger to his lips and then motions for the others to try and hide.  As stealthily as possible he attempts to sneak in the direction of the riders and find out who they are without being noticed.

Al crouches down behind the rock she was sitting on, one hand at each hip, ready to draw her revolvers if need be. She catches Kate's eye, looking icy calm.   Kate hated not being able to see. Nanuet knew better what to do now than she, of course, but the horses were picketed in plain sight. The riders would know there were people close by. Kate slipped her hand down, took hold of the handle of Thomas's pistol, and prayed she wouldn't need to use it.


----------



## ledded

Nice story, I like a good western.


----------



## Silver Moon

ledded said:
			
		

> Nice story, I like a good western.



Thanks, I'll have to check yours out soon.  I always like a good WWII story! 


*Chapter Twenty, “Unwelcome Information” , January 6th, 1882:*

Meanwhile, back in town. Ruby brought her and Jake's horses back to the Cantina's stable where Pedro and Dorita's hired hand Grant Keebler helps her to secure them. She heads inside for a snack. She decides to then go and look for Chumbley, "At the Alhandra I would guess" she thinks. 

That saloon is on Main Street, between Allen and Fremont. She decides to go there the long way, heading down South Street and past both Freemont and Allen Streets. She stops at the building at the end of Front Street, Condon's Bank. She heads inside to say "Hi" to Jake.

Jake's attention is caught by the halo of sunlight around flowing red hair as it passes the windows of the bank. In comes Ruby, more prancing than walking, just a slight flourish of her frilly dress and flashing her pearly white smile at everyone she passes.  He thinks to himself  “She's always on stage he thinks, but not that I mind.”   

Jake calls out, "Good afternoon Ruby. What kind of trouble are you causing today?"  "Hi Jake" Ruby says with a smile. "Thought I'd check up on you. How's the new job working out? Looks boring around here." He looks around to make sure that no one is close by. "I met an old acquaintance today, one that is sure to cause me trouble."  She looks around to make sure no one is looking. "Who did you bump into today? I don't think you need any help getting into trouble" she says with a laugh as she taps his hat. 

Ruby states, "I am going snooping around town today to try to get some information. Hopefully I'll have some by the end of the day. By the way, I bought you a horse. I think we'll be needing them."  

Jake puts his hat back in place and says, "I'll tell you about my friend later, this is not a good time." He looks about the room and smiles to the tellers who seem to be looking at Ruby. "A horse huh. Lost my last two in poker games. Where are we going and when? I figured I would look up Baxter when I get out. I think I have a poker game to run tonight and I want to stop in and see Job for a few minutes before then. And sometime between all that I need to see this incompetent fool and find out what kind of trouble he is causing." He smiles some more at the tellers. “Did you tell Nanuet what we are up to? And is Katherine suspicious?" 

"Kate went with Nanuet to investigate something that old dwarf was talking about. Wasn't really paying attention to that though. She isn't suspicious, at least I don't think she is." 

"I did tell Nanuet about last night and about Kate's husband. He was quiet about it but he seems like a quiet kind of guy. But he asked me to borrow money to buy a horse so I guess he feels comfortable with me and plans to stick around. Well, maybe not I guess, but it's only money right?" 

”Maybe I just see the risks in everything, but I wonder if Katherine is in any danger? I hadn’t really thought about that before but she wasn’t riding around the desert before either” Jake scratches the back of his neck and looks Ruby in the eyes, "And now I owe you for a horse I didn't know I needed. I better do well playing poker tonight." 

"Don't worry about the horse, you don't own me anything. It's not like I asked you if you wanted one. Besides you can owe me a favor if you're that worried about it. Or..." she pauses, " I'll play you in cards for it. I'm not so bad at cards myself." 

"No, no, I pay my debts. We’ll figure that out I guess.” He replied. “Playing cards huh, I don’t know if I could stand you taking my wallet again.” He finishes with a wry smile. 

"I'm sure you'll do fine playing poker, Jake. I don't take you as the kind to do poorly too often." She continues, "Oh by the way, Al is back in town. Came right into the Marshall’s office while we were visiting Job. Brave woman, that one. I guess I should be going. I'm going to find that loud mouth Chumbley. Hey, do you think that I should come with you to see Baxter? I know he's afraid of me now but I do have a way of getting’ information, even if people don't really want to share it." 

“Let me at Baxter first. We’ll try and hook up before I go see him. When I think I have got all I can for now, I’ll give you a signal. I’ll take my hat off. Then you can come in and do whatever you think is best, I’ll follow your lead.” Then Jake stops and frowns. “And who in blue Hades is Al?” 

"Oh I forgot, you didn't meet Al. Al is... well I guess Al is a gunslinger you would say. Al is actually Job's cousin. Went by the jail today to visit him and Al showed up back in town. I'm sure you'll meet Al soon enough. Later tonight I'll tell you a story about how we all met. I guess you haven't heard that yet, huh? I guess we got a lot of talking to do later. But for now I'll leave you to your job."

Ruby arrives at the Alhambra Saloon, where Chumbey is sitting at a table and dining on a large porterhouse steak. He notices her and tips his hat in her direction. Ruby takes a breath and makes her way towards Chumbley. She sits down at his table across from him.   “How are you today Chumbley?” Before he can answer she quickly continues. “I know that being the first class journalist you are you might have some information I’m looking for.” 

Every time Chumbley tries to get a word in Ruby continues.  “Back in Tombstone, there was a man named Thomas Kale. He was from Massachusetts. Unfortunately he passed back in October I think. They say it was an illness but I have some reason to believe that it might not have been. I also think that the Earps might have had something to do with whatever happened, or at least Morgan seems to be uncomfortable with the subject. Was there anything strange going on around that time?”

Much to Ruby's surprise she only receives a five-word response from the talkative halfing of "Sorry, Can't talk about it." 

Ruby's reply is even shorter than Chumbley's.   "Can't talk about what?" She gets no response. Ruby looks and him and he averts his eyes. 

Ruby gives him a pout. "Oh come on Chumbley, aren't we friends? I thought we were... Didn't Katherine and I give you the information about Arcades Gang that made the front page of your paper? Wasn't that helpful to you? I'm only asking for a little tiny bit of information... And if you can't help me then I'm going to have to go talk to Morgan Earp himself and he'll probably be mighty mad I'm asking and then I'll really be in trouble and you know I am trying really hard to stay out of trouble..."

"Oh no, don't do that!" the halfling exclaims. "My publisher and editor, John P. Clum, investigated the story himself and it was his decision not to publish it. Said that Mr. Kale's dying wish was that his wife not find out the circumstances of his dead. Clum is also the Mayor of Tombstone so Marshall Virgil Earp went along with the decision. They were only thinking of poor Mrs. Kale at the time. She had just arrived in town and it was bad enough that she had to find out that her husband was dead, would have broken her heart to find out more than that. Wouldn't have been a good thing to go and upset such a nice lady. Saying that he was sick and died from that seemed like the best thing to do at the time. That wouldn't be altogether unsurprising to her given that he had talked about how sickly he was back east. So that's why I can't talk about it." 

Ruby's heart sank lower and lower at Chumbley's confession. She had been so eager to find out what happened she never figured what she would do when her and Jake's suspicions were confirmed. How could she break Kate's husband's dying wish? But maybe that wasn't truth either so Ruby knew she had to find out everything she could.   
"So," she said quietly, "Do you know what really happened?"

He replies "Sorry, but as I said before, I can't talk about it." He then lowers his voice and whispers "And I don't think that you'll find anyone else willing to talk either, they're all too afraid of the Earps." He then stops and scratches his chin, and replies "Except maybe James. He might be willing to tell you something about what happened."

"James?" asks Ruby quizzically. "James who? And where can I find him?" Chumbley glances around to make sure he is being overheard and then says "James Earp. He's not at all like his brothers. They all have this tough-guy thing going for them. Virgil and Wyatt let this Marshall thing go to their heads, and their brothers Morgan and Warren are just as uppity as their deputies are. James however has played that game before and has already gotten it out of his system. He was a Civil War hero and later was a deputy up in Dodge City. Said he's had enough guns and killing for one lifetime and wants no part of it. These days all James want to do is make money off his investments and deal Faro at the Oriental Saloon in Tombstone. 

Anyway, James seemed to like Tom Kale and was with him around an hour before his death, so he might tell you something. James also knows that he's safe from retribution from his brothers. "

Ruby gives a big sigh as she gets up from the table. She knows what she has to do. She stands next to Chumbley.  "Thanks, Chumbley. I really appreciate it. I think you are the nicest Australian I have ever met." With that she gives him a small kiss on the cheek and walks out.  She walks back to the Cantina shaking her head wondering how come she can never stay out of trouble.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Twenty-one, “The Cartwrights”, January 6th, 1882:*

A quartet of riders comes around the bend. Flint mutters "Uh oh, they've come back to the scene of the crime" and begins to draw is revolver. Katherine, Nanuet and Al all recognize the four as the Cartwrights, who they had met earlier in the Marshall's Office.  Ruby says "No Flint, it's alright. We saw these men earlier today in the Marshall's office. The men who killed your partner probably stole the cattle from them." Kate began to unfold herself slowly so as not to startle them, and moved to where she could be seen.

Ben Cartwright sees Katherine before him and motions to his sons. They ride up, as Flint, Nanuet and Al come out of hiding to join her. Ben says, "You're the people we saw in the Marshall's Office. What are you doing out here?" Kate consciously relaxed. "This is our friend Flint's claim," she began, waving her hand toward the Dwarf. "His partner was killed, but the law didn't seem inclined to investigate. Nanuet has been talking a look around. 

You gentlemen lost some cattle did you not? Nanuet has found tracks across the stream there from a large number of cattle, and Al here saw some tracks of horses outside what seemed to be a rustlers' hideout. I think the problems might be connected. Since you're out here, I'm guessing you didn't have much luck with the County Sheriff?"

"Wasn't in," Ben replies. "The sign on the door indicated that he'd be back later this afternoon. The barber next door said that he and another deputy have been gone for the past few days, out looking for Arcade's Gang."   Hoss says, "Would you mind if we stopped and rested our horses here for a few minutes?" Flint says "Fine, sounds like we'll be working together on this. I'll get a pot of coffee going." 

 The Cartwrights get the their horse water and fed while Flint prepares the coffee. The eight then sit down on a few logs set out as benches and talk. Ben tells them about the Ponderosa, his ranch up by Lake Tahoe, where he and Little Joe live. Adam says "When I felt I was experienced enough I headed out to California to start my own ranch. Hoss later came out and joined me. We decided to come back and help our father with this cattle drive, as it will probably be his last one." 

Kate listened closely at the Cartwrights described their ranches. The idea had entered her mind at some time, she wasn’t sure when, that she might like to have a ranch someday. Not for cattle, although she wouldn't rule that out. Horses were what she wanted to raise. She knew how to train and care for them, but the business side was a mystery. As was rather disastrously apparent when Tom got sick and she was trying to oversee the livery. 

"I hope you don't mind my questions," she apologized after several questions about the details of ranch operation and the costs. "My husband raised horses in the East, and ranches are of great interest to me." 

Flint brought the coffee after a while. "Thank you," she said as he handed her a hot, tin cup.  Flint tells about Pete and their claim, finishing with "He was my partner for a third-of-a-century. I want to get the guys who killed him."
Katherine thinks to herself,  “At least thirty years Flint had worked with his partner. A person could become entrenched in your life in a much shorter time.”  The Dwarf had not shown much emotion before, but having someone violently removed from your life after thirty years must have been a great shock. She would have liked to give him her sympathies, but he didn't seem one who wanted them. The best way to do it was likely to help him track down the rustlers.

They finish their conversations and prepare to move on. They pass the rock formation known as Cochise Head and continue on to the southeast. http://hisl.tamu.edu/images/swus/pages/CochiseHead.htm . 

Around a mile later Nanuet identifies the tracks of two riders that branch off from the rustler’s trial and head northeast. They follow these for a quarter mile until the tracks intersect with the main road and continue back northwest towards Promise City. They ride back and continue to follow the tracks of the other three riders and the cattle. Around a mile later these tracks reach the watering hole by the main road where Al had stopped earlier in the day. 

From here the rustler’s trail heads the Chiricahua Mountains, which Nanuet knows to be the ancestral land of the Chiricahua Apache. The trail continues to be a rugged and rocky one. Flint tells the others “Not too many people go too far up into these mountains. Some of these mountains go as high as 10,000 feet.” The elevation continues and the terrain becomes rockier, making the rustler’s trail harder to find despite the large number of animals. Without Nanuet’s tracking skills they would have lost sight of it. The trail then heads back downward, into a small box canyon. Flint’s instincts cut in and he quietly tells the others to stop. “Damn, the wind shifted.” 

“What?” Katherine states looking a bit confused. Adam says “We were going against the wind before but it’s now blowing in from behind us, picking up the scent of our mounts. If there are any trained outdoorsmen, Indians or even a pack of coyotes in the canyon below they’ll smell us long before they see us.” “Plus that canyon would be a perfect spot for an ambush,” Hoss states. 

Flint suggests they backtrack and circumnavigate around the canyon. The Cartwrights agree. Nanuet suggest that he stay behind for a short while and watch the canyon. Little Joe doesn’t like the idea of him staying behind alone and agrees to remain with him. The other six depart. 

The six make their way back down the trail and Flint ascertains the best path to get around. Flint wants to move on. Ben says that he will stay behind at this intersection and wait for “Joe and that Mexican”. Katherine says “His name is Nanuet.” Adam says “Um, maybe I should stay instead,” as he and Hoss exchange worried looks. Katherine and Al both sense that there is more going on than they have been told. 

Kate took a couple of deep breaths and bit her tongue. Without Nanuet they'd have long lost the trail of their cattle, but Mr. Cartwright didn't even have the decency to call him by name. Plus, she had the feeling they hadn't been told everything. This seemed to be getting more dangerous by the moment, and she wanted to know exactly what she was helping these men accomplish. 

"Flint, we can move on in just a moment, but I want to know something first." She turned to the Cartwrights. "Now, I'm not interested in learning why any of you might have problems with Mexicans, I'm just interested in you putting it aside. Nanuet is a good and trustworthy man who has no personal stake in any of this. He is not being paid, he is only trying to help people. Judge him on his own merits and I think you'll find him worthy of your respect.   More importantly, I get the feeling that we haven't heard everything about the loss of your cattle. If my friends and I are going to risk ourselves to help you, I think we should know the whole situation."

Hoss rides over closer to her while Adam talks his father into moving onward a short distance. Hoss tells her "Ma'am, we have no problems with Mexicans, or any other race for that matter. Adam and I were reacting to the fact that our father forgot what your friend’s name was. That's been happening more and more lately. There are times that his mind totally wanders and he forgets where he is. That's why Joe had us come back to help him with this drive, and why we suspect it will be his final one." 

She felt her face flush. "I'm sorry," she said. "I've just found that there seem to be a lot of tensions out here between different races. We even had to choose where we stayed by who would except those of my friends who were not human. I hope you can forgive me." She paused for a few moments. "Is there nothing to be done? A doctor, or a cleric?"

He replies "My father is fine most of the time. It's only every now and then that his mind wanders. At those times he finds himself living out some novel that he's read. The best thing for him is to just live out his days back on the Ponderosa around those who love him. But he insisted on joining Joe for this drive."   Adam and Ben ride back to the others and Hoss changes the conversation to talking about the weather.

Adam Cartwright is the first to detect something wrong as he sits up high in the saddle and raises his hand to signal the others to remain still. Some movement is see behind the trees, which the group make out to be at least six Indian braves behind trees, all armed with firearms. Sound of horses is then heard from back behind where they had left Joe and Nanuet. The group makes it out to be more than just two horses, which they then see as eight mounted Indians come from around the clearing. Flint is the only one with a weapon in his hand and he pulls back the barrel on his revolver to prepare the gun for firing.

Further back, the others have been gone for around ten minutes when Nanuet and Joe see movement down below. A group of thirty Apache warriors move out from various hiding places behind boulders. Most have bows and around half are carrying rifles. They assemble in the middle of the canyon. Two more Indians arrive from inside of a cave near the canyon floor, leading a group of eighteen saddle-less horses. A group of eighteen Indian mount each horse and they ride off, heading towards the opposite end of the canyon. The two who led the horses both return to the cave. The other twelve warriors begin hiking up the mountain trail, in the direction of Nanuet and Little Joe. Joe asks Nanuet "Should we find somewhere to hide or head back to the others."

Nanuet pauses for a moment. Looking over his clothes and the color of his skin he says "Head back and join the others. We won't be able to hide from them. This is their land and I don't think they would take kindly to the two of us hiding here. If certain circumstances were different I would have approached them, but not without a change in appearance. Let's go now."  Nanuet and Joe begin to make their way down the trail. They get around 200 feet when a pair of mounted Apache elves ride out from behind a rock cropping and block the trail ahead of them.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Twenty-two, “Apache Ambush”, January 6th, 1882:*

Nanuet steps in front of Joe and holds up his empty hands. He says softly to Joe "These people and mine are allies, but they will not recognize me. Let me talk to them, and don't do anything stupid." 

Turning back to the Apache Nanuet speaks in the Apache tongue "Greetings great warriors. I am Nanuet of the Yavapai, although my appearance does not show the truth. We are looking for men who have stolen cattle and we have followed them here. Have you any knowledge of this?"

A warrior answers "Lay down your weapons and step away from them." Nanuet does as ordered and translates for Little Joe who reluctantly does the same. 

A quarter mile away a similar situation has presented itself in that the Indians surrounding the other six have intentionally made themselves more visible and there are at least fifty.   Katherine kept her hands very carefully in view as she tried to keep Meribel still. Her own nerves were being communicated to the horse, and she was restive. She didn't dare turn to look behind them, but there had to be at least ten Indians surrounding them, and those she could see didn't look happy at their presence.   Especially after her faux pas earlier, she waited for someone else to take the lead. 'What am I doing here?' she wondered to herself.

Flint has put his gun back in his belt, but still within reach. One Indian steps forward and speaking broken common orders the six "Intruders. Get off of your mounts and set your weapons on the ground." "Like Hell" Flint mutters under his breath. He then whispers over to Hoss, Al and Katherine "I've got a dozen sticks of dynamite in my mule's saddlebag. All I need is a short distraction to get and light them."

"Don't be an idiot," Katherine hissed back. "You'd kill us just as fast. Do as they say."   She slid down from her saddle and slowly reached for Tom's pistol. She laid it on the ground at her feet and became very aware of the Derringer hidden in her bodice. For a moment she considered keeping it, but what good would two shots do her against fifty armed men? Kate kept her mind very carefully away from any circumstance that might lead them to finding it in it's hiding place. Finally, her face turning scarlet, she reached into her bodice and pulled it out, placing it next to the pistol.

Al, too, slides off her horse and lays both her pistols on the ground at her feet. Then she takes a step away from her guns, standing almost directly in front of Katherine.   "We don't mean no harm, gentlemen," she says guilelessly.

Ben, Adam and Hoss do likewise. Flint very reluctantly climbs down from his mule. As Flint is sliding down from his mule, Kate remembered that she was still carrying her small dagger. It was meant for work, not fighting, but if the Indians found it on her it would probably upset them. She had just pulled it from her belt when she noticed Flint glaring at her and Al. 

The Indian then commands the six to move away from their weapons and mounts. Flint gives Al and Katherine an angry look and mutters "Cowards." The dwarf then bends his legs and it appears that he's about to make a diving leap towards his mule's saddlebag.   In that split second Katherine knew he was going to try to do. The dagger was still in her hand. She held it steady where Flint could see it. "You try that and I'll use this dagger to shave more than your beard. I'm not keen on dying today and I'm beginning to think you weren't worth all this trouble." 

Flint takes a look at her dagger. Alone he would have laughed at the weapon, but with dozens of Indians also surrounding him he backs down. 

The Indians come forward and collect the weapons and mounts. “Follow me” the leader states and marches back in the direction of the canyon. An armed Indian falls in on each side of the six, with mounted Indians also accompanying them. They join up with Little Joe and Nanuet and the eight are marched down into the canyon. 

It takes nearly fifteen minutes to reach the bottom far end where they then veer left and into an area that is a natural amphitheater. In the center of the opening they see what appears to be the ashes of what must have been a large bonfire the night before, as a small amount of smoke is still coming from it. There is also evidence of a prior day’s feast, with the a large pile of charred bones near a firepit and two large wooden frames, each with a stretched out cowhide drying on it. The hides are facing away from the group so the Cartwrights cannot make out if there are any brand marks on them. The eight are motioned to sit upon some logs near the center. 

Indians start to enter the amphitheater and take places along the rim. This continues for the next twenty minutes, until nearly every available space is taken. Katherine does a quick calculation of row length and depth and concludes that over two thousand of the Apache are now present. She gives Flint an “I told you so” look. He just glares back at her. 

Nanuet looks at the others and explains that he can do very little with his current appearance. He tries to jog his memory and attempts to notice if he has any knowledge of Apache rituals and what they might be doing now.

An Indian shaman comes out. He makes a hand gesture and the thousands of Indians all start to chant “Gonolkal”.   Nanuet recognizes the word as one that translates into the phrase “the battle is over”, however he knows that in some dialects it just means “battle”, so is unsure of what context it is being used here. 

He walks up to Nanuet and says in the Apache tongue "You say that you are one of the people yet you come into our land dressed as our enemy. Were you unaware that Geronimo's family were killed by the wood elf?" 

The shaman commands two Apache to stand Nanuet up and strip him of his Mexican garments. He does not resist, and is soon stripped down to his tan cloth pants. The shaman then orders the two Apache braves to hold Nanuet as he casts a spell. The magic that had been used to change Nanuet's skin tone is stripped away and his hair re-grows back to its original length. The shaman says, "Now you are presentable for an audience with the chief."

Nanuet feels somewhat relieved to be back to his normal appearance. He stands proudly with his chin up. He squints against the sun, the wrinkle of years spent in the hot sun show on his face and says, “I am ready.”

The shaman calls three Indian warriors who bring out firewood and arrange it on the smoldering ash pile. They soon ignite and a fire starts to roar up. Fling softly mutters “They’re gonna roast us.” 

The Shaman walks to the back of the fire then reaches both hands into a pouch on his belt. He takes out two hands full of a green powder and dramatically throws it into the fire while reciting an incantation. A bright flash of multi-colored light rises up. The incantation of the thousands of Indians immediately changes from ‘Gonolkal’ to ‘Battle done’. The Shaman motions for them to cease chanting and announces “All present should now understand the languages of each other.” Always the skeptic, Flint decides to test this and whispers to Al in dwarven “Are you really a man or a woman?” 

The shaman reaches into his pouch and takes out a small clay pot. He makes another gesture and tosses it onto the ground. A grayish-white cloud of smoke erupts on the spot. When it dissipates an Indian with a full headdress of feathers is standing there. 

The shaman gestures to Nanuet and says “Geronimo, this one has led these humans onto our land.” Flint softly mutters “Do I look like a human?”  Geronimo and the Shaman both move closer towards Nanuet. The Chief stares Nanuet in the eye and says "Explain".

Nanuet looks Geronimo in the eye:   "Great chief Geronimo. I lead them in search of cattle that were stolen from them. Also a man was murdered because he may have seen the thieves. We only seek these men, and justice. We have no intention of taking anything from your land and we do not mean to impose."

Geronimo replies, "Why should I care about the white man's cattle. The Apache did not take them. The Apache did not kill any man. Why do you cross our land and make these false accusations against us?"   While this exchange is taking place the Shaman is looking very intently at the other seven. He begins to walk towards them.

Katherine kept her body still and her mind moving. Geronimo was obviously touchy. If she was required to speak, she would have to choose her words very carefully. It was obvious to her to Nanuet had not meant to imply that the Apache took the cattle, but it was the assumption Geronimo made. 

It was strange to see Nanuet back in his original appearance, and even stranger to remember her first fear-filled reaction to him. Perhaps that was why she had overreacted when she thought Mr. Cartwright had insulted him. She hated the thought of that kind of ugliness inside herself. And yet here she was surrounded by what seemed her every fear realized, but somehow she wasn't terrified. Scared yes, but not out of her wits. 

The Shaman had stopped watching his chief and had turned his eyes to the other members of the party. Kate appeared to keep her attention on the Chief and Nanuet, but from the corner of her eye she watched the Shaman approach. Her only reaction was the quickening of her heart. Outside, she kept completely still.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Twenty-three  “Nanuet’s Obligation”, January 6th, 1882:*

The Shaman stands before Ben Cartwright and states “I know you.” Ben replies, “Sorry, I don’t recall.” Geronimo stops talking with Nanuet and moves over to his primary spellcaster. “How do you know this man?” the Chief asks. 

The Shaman replies, “It was I believe eighteen seasons ago. A United States Army Captain named Moss Johnson had invited Chief Cochise to a peace talk. It was a trick; Johnson had used the talks as an opportunity to poison all of the Indians present. I only had three Neutralize Poison spells and used the first for Cochise and the second on his subchief. He made me use my final one on myself. The other thirty brave warriors all died.” “And this man was an accomplice?” Geronimo exclaims. 

The Shaman replies “No, the opposite. We three survivors rounded up several dozen Apache warriors to find Johnson and make him pay for his crime. He escaped and we hunted him for several days. When we caught up with him he had taken refuge with this man and his sons. This man insisted upon talking to Cochise and discovering the truth. He swore that he would see the man brought to justice and kept that word." Ben says “Sounds like something I’d do, but I still don’t remember.” 

Adam says, “I remember it well. I got shot by one of Cochise’s braves.” The Shaman says “Yes, that was one thing that impressed Cochise the most. This man had every reason to fight us, being told lies by the soldier and with his son badly wounded, but instead he chose to discover the truth.” Little Joe speaks up “My father’s memory has been failing as of late, but I’ll vouch for what was just said, I was there too.” “And I” Hoss adds. The Shaman concludes by saying, “Cochise declared this man and his family to be friends of the Apache.”   Geronimo stops and ponders this. He walks back to Nanuet and says “Continue your narrative.”

Katherine didn't even know she had been holding her breath until she released it. It was getting surreal. But she wasn't going to look good fortune in the mouth. She only hoped that the Apache's attitude toward the Cartwrights extended to their companions.

"As I was saying Great Chief, a few men appear to have stolen their cattle." Nanuet points to the Cartwrights.   "That dwarf's partner who was guarding their property was killed, most dishonorably by a knife in the back. We believe it is because he saw the cattle rustlers. We followed their tracks this way. I did not mean to accuse you or your people great chief. The men who stole the cattle wore spurs, at least one of them, your people do not." 

"Also, I am also familiar with the Johnsons. Moss Johnson is the father of James Johnson, the man responsible for the Yavapai massacre. He slaughtered my family, my tribe. I know your pain.   Great Geronimo, we did not mean to disturb your people, only to catch these murdering thieves."

Geronimo replies "The Apache have few friends from among the white men. Cochise extended our of friendship to these men" (and gestures to the Cartwrights). "In my lifetime only a few humans have earned that honor from me. One was a tracker named Harvey Knowles. He was aware of our current plight, that the game in the mountains has become scarce and my people are suffering from hunger. He asked permission to bring cattle through our mountains and in return he leaves one in twelve for our needs." 

Geronimo heads back to the Cartwrights and asks them to describe the specific brand on their cattle. Ben again says that he does not remember. Hoss describes the brand on the recently purchased cows from New Mexico. Geronimo says to them "I am truly sorry then. That one friend would steal from another friend of ours is not something that I would have considered. We will no longer permit Knowles and his associates from using our lands for passage. He left five of your cattle with us. Two have already been consumed but we will return the other three to you. We will also compensate you for the other two." 

Ben replies "No further compensation is necessary. Your people were hungry, now they are fed." Geronimo replies, "Cochise was wise to name you a friend. I would ask that you Ben Cartwright remain with us for a few days. We have healers and medicine that can be used to restore your memory to what it had been and will do this in return for your having fed of our people." "Clerics and priests have already tried to help him. They said he couldn't be cured.," Little Joe states. Geronimo replies "White man's medicine. There are things known to us that surpass that. We have seen this affliction before and know of a successful cure." 

He then returns to Nanuet. "The men you hunt are in caves near the human community known as Galeyville." He then gestures to Al and says "My scouts have told me that she is aware of how to reach it from that human settlement. You can reach that town by way of the main road. There is no reason for you to travel again through our land. When you do find these men I ask that Knowles be allowed to return alone to our lands. His methods of acquiring cattle were not honorable, but he has saved my people from starvation and we owe him for that." 

The tension is now starting to ease and it sounds as though Geronimo is planning to release his captives when he then raises his voice and says to Nanuet "You and your associates are responsible for the death of my ambassador. Why did she need to perish for your own selfish concerns and what retribution do you now offer?"

Nanuet speaks in a loud and clear voice. "Neither I nor my associates are responsible for her death. I asked for no one's help. She decided as the others did, of her own free will to help me. It is very sad and unfortunate that she died for a cause that was not her own." 

He takes out the blue wampum bead and hands it to Geronimo  "I offer myself in her place great chief in service to you. I did not know her long but she was strong and wise. I doubt I measure as her equal, but I will do for you what I can. If you wish to enact any punishment on me I will accept it without question."

The fire flickers and the air around the group grows chilled. in the smoke of the flames members of the party seem to see a misty form of a female centaur.   She places her hand on Nanuet's shoulder then disappears or maybe it was just the smoke that drifted into their eyes playing tricks on them.

The Shaman states to Nanuet "You underestimate yourself. The spirit of Storm Golden Eye has judged you to be a worthy successor." 

Geronimo says "So be it. Nanuet, a year ago we were on the brink of war with the white men. A centaur named Qualtaqa from the Hopi tribe came before me to offer his counsel. He appealed for the Apache to find a way to live in unison with the humans. I did not agree and sought to drive them from this land by discreetly having my warriors sabotage their mining machines. Another of the people, a half-breed named Morgana, discovered what we were doing an echoed Qualtaqa's words. I made them my ambassadors and let them go to the human settlement to make this peace that they sought. 

They were successful, gaining assurances from both the County Sheriff and regional Army Commander that the humans would stay out of the mountains and leave the Apache alone. But both ambassadors have now gone away for some unknown reason. My shaman senses that a great body of water now separates them from us. Storm Golden Eye was from Qualtaqa's tribe and came searching for him. I sent her to the human settlement to find what had become of him and to continue his work until the time that he and Morgana return. 

That task is now yours. You are now the ambassador to the Apache people. Maintaining the peace between the humans and elves is now your responsibility. Return to the human settlement known as Promise City and make my wishes known to those who rule there."

"Great chief, I am humbled by this honor you have bestowed upon me. I will ask my ancestors to aid me in this task, for it is a critical one."  Nanuet shows his respects to Geronimo in the appropriate manner and then returns to his friends.   "Well, we should be able to find the rustlers now without much problem. I think we should do as Geronimo asks and bring Knowles to him. He will receive an appropriate punishment, of that I am certain. The others we can bring back to town and let the sheriff handle. What do you think?” Nanuet looks at Al   "Well, you have been there before. Can we make the ride in so short a time?" 

Before Al can answer Nanuet turns to Katherine and says, "Ms. Kale, I wouldn't want you to miss your appointment. I also don't want you riding alone. Maybe one of these fine gentlemen will bring you back to Promise City?" Al looks at Nanuet, patiently waiting for him to finish talking to Mrs. Kale. 

"I wouldn't count on it," she says in a low voice. "The way this is going, we won't make it out to Galeyville till near nightfall. I can still guide y'all to those caves by night, but sounds like Mrs. Kale here needs to make her appointment. By the time we get off these folks' land, we'll be almost on top of Promise City anyhow. You all still want to do this tonight?" 

She smiles then, checking the gun at each hip, and looks at Nanuet,   "'Course," she says, "can't guarantee those rustlers won't be up an' outta there by mornin'."  Katherine says, "I think you should go tonight. I can go back into town when we're close by and you can move on. I don't think I'll be much help to you in catching cattle rustlers anyway."

Geronimo interrupts the conversation between Nanuet, Al and Katherine. He says "We are not yet finished. You have chosen a dangerous path Nanuet, one that we can assist you with." 

The Shaman then returns to Nanuet and says, “Being the ambassador to the Apache has proven to be a dangerous job for those before you. We will not send you and your allies back into the human settlement without proper safeguards.” 

The shaman reaches behind his neck and removes the silver necklace that he is wearing. The silver chain is a half-inch in diameter and hanging from it are a fifteen pendants hanging in the front of the necklace made of turquoise stones, each held in place by a thin silver wire frame. The pendants are all cylindrical shaped and range in length from one that is five inches in the center of necklace to those only an inch long on each of the outer edges. The shaman places the necklace around Nanuet’s neck. Nanuet had anticipated it to be heavy due to the stones but he can barely feel any weight at all from it. 

The shaman then casts a spell upon Nanuet and each pendant glows a deep blue color while the necklace itself radiates a white light. The lights then fade and the necklace and stones regain their prior coloring. The Shaman says “The necklace itself will help protect you from harm. Each of the pendants will provide healing. When one is needed pull it from the necklace, place it inside the injured person’s closed fist and say Da' nzho, the Apache word for 'It is Good'. The degree of healing provided is proportional to the size of the stone. The center stone has the power to even save one as badly hurt as your predecessor” 

The Shaman then walks over towards Al and Katherine. He says, “You women have befriended Nanuet. I see from each of your astral auras that you are people of great courage with a sense of determination equal to that of a true warrior of the people. Nanuet will need the strength of such strong friendships to be successful in his new mission. Are you willing to assist our ambassador and help to protect him while he is in the land of the humans?”

Katherine paused a moment before answering. She certainly didn't feel courageous. Determined maybe. And quite definitely worried.   She speaks up saying to the Indian  "I'm not sure what protection or assistance I can offer, but it is his. I would begin with this, although it is beyond my powers. The circumstances of Storm Goldeneye's death also caused the need for the change in Nanuet's appearance. He may be endangered if he wears his true face in Promise City."

The Shaman replies "The spirits of my ancestors inform me that you are smart and resourceful and should be of great assistance in the days to come. You have only begun to tap into the powers available to you." 

He then walks back to Nanuet and says “You should never be ashamed of who you are. If it is your past that you are hiding from that can be remedied.” 

The Shaman reaches into a pouch on his pelt and removes a powder that looks to be a mixture of red sand and silver shavings. He throws it above Nanuet’s head and the dust falls upon him. The Shaman then begins a long incantation. The red and silver dust dissolves and appears to melt into Nanuet’s skin. The Shaman ends the incantation and says, “It is done. The only people who will remember you before this moment are your blood relatives or those who are present at this ceremony.”

Kate looked at Nanuet with a half-smile on her face. "Well, this will be fun to explain to Ruby and Jake, won't it?" 

She then says, "Thank you, Chief. This will indeed protect him."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Twenty-four, “Riding Back to Promise City” , January 6th, 1882:*

Geronimo tells the group that Ben Cartwright will remain with the Apache. He instructs Adam, Hoss and Little Joe to meet them at sunset three days later at the rock formation known as Cochise Head and their father will be returned to them. 

Seven Apache bring out their mounts. The seven mount up. The dwarven prospector Flint had glanced into his now open saddlebag and mutters to Al "They stole my dynamite". The Indian spokesman who had talked to them before says "Your weapons will be returned to you at the outer edge of our land." Three dozen mounted Apache fall into place around and between the five humans and the dwarf. Nanuet is led up to the front of the procession, riding alongside the Indian spokesman.

Before they leave Nanuet speaks to Geronimo and the shaman one last time, "Great Chief, mighty shaman, I thank you much for your gift and for the opportunity to serve your people. May the spirits of our ancestors grant me the wisdom and patience to perform the duty that you have bestowed upon me. I hope I may never have to use this necklace but it is a great treasure, thank you again for your gift.”  

The shaman replies, It is the necklace that is to be treasured, not the stones. The stones are to be used. If you find that the healing arts appeal to you I can provide further training."  Nanuet’s concluding comment is “We will return Knowles to you as you asked. Then I will begin my ambassador duties." 

Nanuet then takes his place at the front of the procession and begins the journey back to Promise City.  "I think our plan will be to drop of Katherine and then head out to the caves. The dark of night may be our ally in this hunt. Flint and Cartwright's, do you still wish to pursue Mr. Knowles and his gang?"  Flint mutters "What I need now is a drink."   

Joe says "I'm not sure how smart it is walking around an area in the dark that the rustlers know well and we don't. They've probably also trapped it. Which of you are skilled at finding and removing traps?"   Hoss states "And it sounds like they may have around fifty-five of our cattle with them, which won't be all that easy to get down from the mountains. How many of you have experience herding cattle?" 

"Hell, I can't do either of those things," Flint exclaims. Adam, Hoss and Joe then look at Nanuet, Al and Katherine for their answers to the questions.   Kate states,  "And neither can I. Which is of little matter if you were to go tonight. I'm afraid you might be right though. As much as I dislike the idea of giving these men time to move, breaking your neck trying to work in the dark is much worse.   If you go tomorrow we have a couple friends in town, but I don't know if they have those skills either."

Nanuet comments, “You make good points Cartwrights. I can find traps, but taking them apart is another story. I have led cattle before, but not at night and with more trained cowboys on the job. I am just thinking that they might be able to sneak away if we wait too long.”   Little Joe says "Why don't you ask your Indian friends about that. I would guess that even though they allowed the group to go through their territory they were probably watching them the entire time, so would now know where these rustlers are. The Indians also knew your friend Al here found the rustlers' hideout so they're obviously watching those too." 

Nanuet then comments “I am supposed to work tomorrow also... hmmm.” Hoss laughs and says "I don't think so, unless your boss happens to be one us of here or a blood relative of yours."

For the first time in months, Katherine laughed outright. "I hadn't even thought of that. I guess you know where there's a job opening to get another though." She chuckled again for a moment. "I think sun-up is a good idea. Perhaps we can find them before they're really awake. And even if they've moved, I can't imagine you move very fast with 50 cattle along.   Nanuet concludes, “I guess we go back to town, gather up some help and then try and ride out to the caves at daybreak tomorrow?”   Kate suggests,”Why don't we all meet outside the El Parador at sunrise? If we're lucky we could everything finished up by noon."

The Cartwrights agree. The combined group reaches the end of Apache land. Their weapons are returned to them, although the dwarf's weapons and saddlebag with the dynamite is given to Adam Cartwright rather than Flint. The three cattle are also waiting. 

The Indian spokesman answers Nanuet's questions about the rustler. He instructs Nanuet "When the main road turns right a mile from Galeyville you want to go right into the mountains. You friend knows the way. You will pass a field of wildflowers with a large Sycamore tree in the center. At the base of the tree we will leave one stone for every man who we observe as being in the cave. If there are no stones then they have moved on and we will leave an arrow pointing in the direction that they have gone." 

The Apache ride off. Flint says he is going back to his claim and his items are returned to him once the Apache are all out of sight. The other six ride back towards town. The Cartwrights say they need to head off to the Lazy S Ranch, where they left the rest of the herd and their other ranch hands. Adam says he will bring some good men back to assist them in the morning. 


Meanwhile, five miles to the northeast of Promise City...... 

....at the central ridge of the Dos Cabezas Mountains, a quartet of prospectors are just about to give up on their claim. Prospectors Humphrey Lewis, Patrick Seawell, Ralph Elliott and a dwarf named Torvald MacNaulty had been working this hill for the last five months. The small mountain was actually owned by a Promise City attorney by the name of Hamilton Fisk but the lawyer had agreed to let the four try their luck and drew up a deed granting each a ten-percent share. So far all of the luck had been bad. 

A quick check of their resources showed that all they had left for their efforts were two old draft horses, a beat-up old wagon built some time in the 1850's, digging tools, eight sticks of dynamite and $ 14.23 in cash. 

They were ready to quit. On Monday they made a pact that if they hadn't found anything by Friday they'd go back to Promise City, try to sell their shares of the deed back to Fisk, sell the cart, horses and tools and then move on for good. MacNaulty came up with the idea that each would spend the rest of the week digging a hole as deep as they could in a new section of the mountain. Then on Friday they would drop two lit sticks of dynamite into each of the four holes and hope that something would come from that. 

Now was the time to execute the plan, nicknamed "Go For Broke". Lewis's hole was first. It blew a sizeable chunk off of the northern face of the mountain but all that it revealed was more dirt and rock. MacNaulty's hole didn't have any better results, causing the mountain to shake but little more. 

They then tried Seawell's. He had dug his in the steeper eastern face and the explosion caused a major rockslide. The four had to dodge the falling chunks of granite and MacNaulty twisted his ankle, causing him to let off a string of profanities. Seawell felt discouraged as he stood up and brushed rubble off of him as the dust began to clear. The injured MacNaulty continued to yell obscenities at his incompetent friend when the sun shifted and a sparkle caught the dwarf’s eye. "Look" he yelled and they all saw it, a large vein of silver had just been exposed.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Twenty-five, “A Cure for Intoxication”, January 6th, 1882, 4:00 P.M.:*

Ruby arrives back at the El Parador and walks up to the counter without even looking up to see who is there.  "Can I get a nice strong drink please?" She pauses. "Wait you'd better make that a bottle."   Pedro hands her one. 

Ruby takes her bottle over to a table in the corner, takes a swig, and sits. "I hope Jake gets here before Katherine does" she thinks. "Or before I pass out..."  She then looses track of the time.

Across town, closing time at the bank arrives and Jake takes his guidance from the Condon brothers for the routine, learning what they expect. As time allows he cleans as many of the weapons under the counter as he can while the tellers do the end of day routine. Jake does his best to keenly observe the tellers routine, where everything goes, and how it is secured; all the while appearing to be focused on the rifles.   As he bids them good afternoon and see you on Monday, he heads out to the various saloons hoping to find Ruby before he goes looking for Baxter.

"A beautiful woman such as you should not be drinking alone" a deep voice states. Ruby glances up and sees a very handsome wood elf named Juan Gomez standing beside her table. 

Ruby has seen him at the Cantina before, previously in the company of a very pretty and conservatively dressed human girl in her late teens. He appears to be alone this time and asks "May I join you?" Ruby glances at the bottle and notices it is about one-third gone, so she estimates that she has been sitting her for about an hour.

Ruby wonders for a moment if it is a good idea to sit with this man. Even though she has seen him around she doesn't know anything about him. Plus her thoughts are getting a little fuzzy, so maybe it's not the best idea... 
"Sure why not? I could use some company. Name's Ruby."

Juan calls for Dorita to bring him a glass. When she does so he also pays for the entire bottle. He pours himself one and then refills hers. He comments about how he has seen her at the Cantina but was too shy to approach her before. Even in her intoxicated state Ruby realizes that this man doesn't have a shy bone in his body. 

He continues to talk about himself, of growing up in a small fishing village along Mexico's Baha Peninsula. He says that he never was all that fond of the smell of the ocean, or the task of cleaning the fish his father and uncles caught, so when he reached the age of 100 (human equivalent of 14 - he is a wood elf) he left home and set out on his path of life. He talks of going to California thirty years earlier to find gold, finding some, and spending the next quarter-century enjoying it. When the money was finally gone he decided to start that process again when silver was discovered in southern Arizona. 

The bottle continues to get lower as he tosses out every item in his repertoire designed to impress women - poetry, the sunsets that he has seen, his love of nature, his sensitivity to the oppression of women, quotes from Shakespeare in both English and Spanish, and even tosses in the line about how he is normally shy around women but that she has made him feel comfortable in her presence so that he has overcome it. 

Gomez was pulling out all the stops. Ruby was used to hearing most of it. Oh, he was good looking for sure but she knew the better looking they were the more trouble she ended up in so she decided long ago not to get involved. "Yeah, like that works" she laughs to herself. Still it was nice to have someone there. And he wasn’t bad to look at… 

After some time goes by Ruby is really feeling fuzzy. The room was getting loud and she is starting to get a headache. Normally she would never consider going somewhere private with a stranger but Jake was so late (or so she thought) and she needed to get away. That or have more drinks. 

Ruby was lost in thought. She was glad Gomez was talking so much, that way she wouldn’t start talking and say something stupid. She was really worried about Katherine and she didn’t know what to do with the information she found out. Hopefully Jake would know. Where was he anyway? 

The bottle is eventually empty and a few people have started to arrive at the Cantina for an early supper, indicating that it is now later in the afternoon. He comments about the room becoming crowded and he suggests that they could continue the conversation somewhere more private.  Ruby contemplated what to do and was just about to agree with Gomez when Jake walked in.

Jake steps into the Cantina and scans the room for Ruby. Seeing her he heads for the table. As he approaches he sees she is with Gomez and then notices the empty bottle. "A little early for that..." He says under his breath, "but who am I to complain." 

"Buenos Tardes, Senor y Senorita." Jake mangles the Spanish pronunciations. "I hope I am not too late..." he pauses only a second and smiles to himself, "... for our appointment, Ruby?"   Jake had walked over to their table and started to speak. The only thing she understood was “our appointment”. “I must be really drunk, I can’t even understand English anymore” she thought. 

Ruby stands up uncertainly, wobbling a bit. She uses Jake’s arm to steady her. Trying to be stern she says “You are SO late Jake *hic* This is Juan. He’s been *hic* keeping me company for a while, for a whole bottle actually *hic* while I’ve been waiting for you *hic*”

"My deepest apologies, Miss West." Jake starts to bow, but realizes that if he does Ruby will fall down. Instead he uses his other hand to clamp her hand on his arm. "Senor Gomez, I am in your debt. You are a shining example of a gentleman keeping Miss West company and watching over her. Next time the three of us get together it is MY turn to buy." As if that is ever going to happen unless I shave and put on a dress thinks Jake. "Have a pleasant evening sir." As Jake guides Ruby out of the Cantina she waves over her shoulder “Bye Mr. Juan!” She turns to Jake “Oh, he doesn’t *hic* look very happy.” 

They walk a little ways, with Ruby wobbling and Jake holding her up. Suddenly she stops in the middle of the street. 
“Wait! I have to tell you what I found out. Chumbley told me that… that… well we were right. Something DID happen to Katherine’s husband although he is afraid to say what it was. Everyone is afraid of the Earps. He said no one would tell us, except maybe James. James EARP! James Earp in Tombstone no less. AND he said that it was Tom’s dying wish that she not find out what happened.” She shakes her head. “I don’t know what we’re gonna do.” 

Ruby sighs. “And there is some other stuff I should tell you too, about how we all met, but that has to be in private. And… I’m not feeling too well right now…” Ruby says as she starts to grow pale.   Jake walks very slowly and whispers in her ear, "My dear you are stinking, falling down drunk. If you can let's walk over to the Lone Star."  He then sees the complexion of her face go through various different stages of color.  "Okay then...." Says Jake as he gently redirects Ruby from the direction of the Lone Star towards the local church. "Perhaps if we promise to repent and do a little social work the local priest will administer to your illness." 

"Repent? I don't think church is such a good idea, Jake. I'll be ok, really. What about that Paxter guy? Aren't you supposed to meet him? And your friend? Why don't we go see them and I'm sure I'll feel better after that." Ruby is still very wobbly and pale but trying her hardest to fake being sober.

"Ruby, you've never repented before?" He continues to guide her to the church. "You don't know what you are missing. I'll stay with you. After all how repentant can you really be with me hanging around? It'll be alright. You have a lot of work to do tonight and you are in no condition for any of it." He opens the door and tries to guide her through without he banging into the doorframe.

Ruby and Jake enter the Celtic, Native American & Mexican church, run by the half-elf priest Thomas Valdez. They've seen the priest a few times before over at the Cantina but haven't conversed with him before. He recognizes them as well, commenting "You're staying at the El Parador?" "Yes," Jake replies, "and I could use some assistance." 

The priest helps guide Ruby over too a cot and asks Jake "What led her to this." Jake whispers back "A guy named Juan Gomez was plying her with drinks." "Ah," the priest replies, "that one has lecherous ways. I believe that I can be of assistance here. Please wait while I prepare." 

The priest goes to a closed cabinet with symbols of Central American gods brightly painted on it. From that he removes a snakeskin belt which he holds the end of the belt in his hand and wraps the rest of tightly around his wrist. He then takes a jar with a green liquid and rubs in various designs upon his face. He then re-dips his index finger in the liquid and returns to the cot. He rubs his finger across Ruby's forehead, cheeks and then taps her gently on the chin leaving a green dot there. He then reaches that hand into a bucket of sand, filling it with a fist full of sand and then begins an incantation. 

Jake feels the temperature of the room drop nearly twenty degrees. The priest begins to swirl the arm with the belt around, the movement unwinding the snakeskin belt which swirls in the air above Ruby. He then holds out his other hand above her head, palm up. The sand has vanished and in its place is a clear glass-like sphere that is three-inches in diameter. 

The incantation changes to a series of high-pitched yelps as the sphere's color changes from light green to dark green simultaneous to the green lines on his and her face disappearing. He then lets out a loud scream and then stops. 

The room temperature returns to normal. Ruby blinks her eyes and is totally clear headed. She sits up on the cot. The priest hands her the glass ball filled with a green liquid. He tells her "The poison has been purged from your system as well as any negative emotions that you may have been feeling for the past few hours. Handle this ball with care. I would suggest that you bury it somewhere that it will not be easily broken."   Seeing the mild look of concern on Ruby's face Jake asks the obvious, "So, what happens... you know, if it gets broken?"

Ruby smiles and laughs, "Don't be silly that won't happen I'm sure.   Valdez replies, "I would advise against that. If you bury it in the desert it will dissipate into the sand over time and be gone completely within a few days. But if it should shatter before then the liquid inside would burn whatever it touches as acid and she would be overcome by the negative emotions with such force that the backlash could even impact those who she is near. 

He then acts embarrassed and says, "I am sorry that I had to use such a potent version of the spell but it is the only one I know. This region has very deadly rattlesnakes and scorpions and it is those fast-acting fatal poisons that I have been trained to remove."

I feel so much better now! Mr. Valdez you are a very wise and powerful man. Thank you!" She says chipperly. "I think tonight will be fun, don't you think, Jake? I can tell my voice will be in fine shape and I'm sure there will be a very pleasant crowd at the Lone Star. And I have a feeling you'll do very well at your card game." Ruby half skips over to the window and peers out. "And it's so nice out we should go enjoy the weather."  

Ruby turns to the priest. "Now before we go is there anything we can do for you Mr. Valdez?" He again acts embarrassed and says "Er, well, normally I'd ask for a donation for the church but I don't think I'll accept one from you until after the effects of the spell wear off. For now, you'll please me just by keeping that ball safe. I'll even store it here for you if you'd prefer?" A look of concern crosses his face and he quietly mouths to Jake "Sorry. Good luck."

"Oh believe me, it will be just fine, looks sturdy to me!" Ruby says as she looks at the green ball. She then proceeds to put it in her pocket and pat it. "How could anything bad happen on such a nice day?" "Muchos gracias, Senor Valdez", Jake says with a smile. I'm sure we'll have a chance to repay your kindness. "Ruby, why don't we ease Senor Valdez's worries and put the pretty ball out in the desert where it belongs? Besides, you can have a nice walk outside that way." Joke looks at her hopefully. "We are running a little short of time, and I still have a few errands to run before we start tonight at the Lone Star." And I wonder where Katherine is he thinks to himself.

"Of course, Jake, whatever you think we should do. If we still have a lot to do let's not waste anymore time." Ruby takes Jake's hand and starts pulling him out of the the Church. "And thanks again Mr. Valdez! I'm sure it will be my pleasure to meet you again!"   

When they get outside Jake notices Ruby looking up and down the street. "Hum, where would be a good place to leave this?" she asks herself out loud. She shrugs her shoulders. "I'm sure no matter where we leave it will be a good choice. What do you think?" She looks quizzically at Jake.  The opium den has nothing on Senor Valdez thinks Jake as he smiles at Ruby.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Twenty-six, “Mr. and Mrs. Cookie”, January 6th, 1882: * 

"Let's take a short walk on the west side of town. We can enjoy the sun setting for a few minutes while you tell me what else I need to know. Then we can bury your pretty bauble and I can go see Mr. Baxter" 

He leads her outside of town on the west side looking for a low traffic spot to lose the green filled ball. He tries hard not to laugh out loud over the turn of events. I hope her newfound euphoria doesn't last too long, for now I'll just enjoy the walk. If she's like this too long it could get down right embarrassing.

“You know you have a really nice smile, I never noticed before.” Ruby gets lost in thought for a moment then continues. “The west side sounds perfect. I would love to see the sun set. I bet it will be beautiful...” 

As they walk Ruby gives Jake a wonderfully happy version of how they all met on the stagecoach, agreed to help O’Dell and Nanuet, got into the gun fight and killed three men (“And I didn’t even know I could shoot that well!”), and blamed it on Arcade’s Gang by giving Chumbley a fake story (“Which worked out great cause that is how we met you!”). 

She also gives him all the information that Chumbley gave her about Tom Kale but she seems much less concerned about doing anything about it and much more concerned with smiling and saying “hi” to everyone she passes. 

When they get outside of town she takes the green fluid filled ball out of her pocket and places in on the ground. “How’s that? It should be fine here. Now let’s go find Mr. Baxter!” Ruby turns on her heel and starts to walk away. "Oh look the sun is starting to set!"

Jake quickly digs in his heel behind some sagebrush away from any walking paths, gently puts the globe in the hole and covers it up with the loose dirt. He hurries to catch up with Ruby. "Let's stop in at the Lone Star and freshen up before we go looking for Mr. Baxter." Hard to believe this woman shot down some desperadoes’ only days ago. "Oh, what the hell..", He says resigning himself to Ruby's meandering pace he even offers some flowers off a stubby looking early blooming plant he can't name. Eventually steering her to the Lone Star. 

"You go clean up first, and I'll meet you here", He says to her. After she is out of ear shot he buys a bottle of whiskey and three glasses from Maggie, only telling her "I need these to help Katherine. I'll explain another time. By the way, have you seen her? No? Hmmm." He thinks for a minute, then asks, "Do you have anything less potent like sarsaparilla for someone who shouldn't be drinking that I can get?" He gets the bottle and rushes to clean up and meet Ruby back in the main room. 

Jake sees Ruby coming back, still enjoying her rejuvenated state and says under his breath, "I ought to leave her here with Maggie. But what the hell, this will be interesting." As she arrives and before she can wander around the room and visit with everyone Jake puts his arm in hers, says "Let's go sunshine." and is out the door. "Ruby, please let me do most of the talking first and listen carefully to what Mr. Baxter says and does. After I am done with my questions, I'll take off my hat so you will know it is your turn. Remember, you are our secret weapon, shhhh." I must be loco thinks Jake. 

Well Jake, these flowers are just lovely and I’m going to put them in my hair tonight so everyone can enjoy their beauty.” Ruby lets Jake take her back to the Lone Star where she gets cleaned up. She takes her time, putting the flowers in her hair very carefully while humming to herself. When she is satisfied she comes downstairs to see Jake waiting patiently. He offers his arm and guides her to find Mr. Baxter.  He first steers them to the newspaperman's office. He isn't in but the typesetter says to check the Gay Lady Dance Hall and Saloon. They find him there.   "Hello Mr. Baxter, mind if we sit with you for a few minutes?"

“Of course he doesn’t mind, after all he is a gentleman, right Mr. Baxter?” Ruby says as she sits. “Oh and by the way, sorry about that little misunderstanding last night. It was just very crazy and I know you didn’t mean to accuse Katherine and myself of being harlots” Ruby says happily with a big smile on her face. “And I know that is all behind us now." She pauses a bit and just as Baxter, who is looking at her like she is nuts, is about to speak she says, "Oh by the way, do you like my flowers? Jake here picked them himself.”

"Err, they're beautiful, as you are," Baxter states. He then turns back towards Jake and says "So, what did happen there last night Mr.Cookie, right?"   "Cook. Actually I came here to listen to you. I was more than a little surprised" lied Jake with a practiced ease, "that Mr. Earp treated you so shabbily. I would have thought your position in town would carry more respect with the law officers." 

"I'm fairly new here in Promise City, and well, after seeing how difficult the law officers can be..." Jake pauses for dramatic effect. "I mean, who better to find out information about how to stay on the right side of the law officers than the man with all the information?" He holds up a bottle of whiskey "I'm pouring as long as you are talking. Tell me what you know about our friendly law officers. Afterwards you can ask me questions."

Baxter replies, “Well, Marshall Hollister was a great man who knew how to lay down the law. Terrible shame what happened to him. These Earps are nothing but trouble, big shots who like to push around the honest folk. Now you sir strike me as someone who would be far more suited to the job of Marshalling than someone like him. 

Can't say I can blame the Merchants Association for hiring someone like Morgan Earp though, given how much trouble that Arcade's Gang caused around here. They was the scum of the earth that bunch. Of course it was the Promise City Vigilance Committee who really spearheaded that hiring."

"Oh, my Mr. Baxter, I'm not nearly courageous enough to be a Marshall here or anywhere. Who is the Promise City Vigilance Committee?" Baxter replies "That Committee is made up of four of the town leaders, the town doctor Jim Eaton, the town's most aggressive lawyer Hamilton Fisk, Bill Watkins who runs the Great Western Boarding House and Frank Condon who owns Condon's Bank. Condon lost a fortune when the James Gang showed up last summer and blamed Arcade's Gang. They figure with the Earps in town that gang won't come back. 

Jake asks "And what about our Sheriff and his deputies?" Baxter says "Oh, they're okay but have too much land to watch and not enough manpower. The County Sheriff Johnny Behan is over in Tombstone and I don't think he's ever even crossed the Dragoon Mountains. He has somewhere between six and eight deputies, but usually only assigns one or two to the eastern half of the county.   Deputy Colin Hunter is here in Promise City. Deputy Billy Breakenridge used to be in Galeyville but that town's gone downhill. Breakenridge also got hurt pretty bad in Tombstone last October and hasn't been back in these parts since. Another Deputy, John Lawhead Wiley has been around as of late helping Deputy Hunter." 

Jake says "Last night you mentioned connections Earp has to Tombstone, what about that?" Once again Jake quickly fabricates a story, "I also overheard from some folks hanging around the saloon that the Earps are not fond of Easterners, even to the point of senseless violence. They even claimed that they had something to do with the death of an easterner named Kale, Thomas Kale maybe. I'm a little nervous about that being an easterner myself. Is there any truth to that?"  Baxter replies "Fraid I don't know much about that. Tombstone ain't my turf. They already have two newspapers there. The two folks that Wyatt has killed here so far weren't easterners, they was local guys."

"We'll that's a relief," says Jake taking off his hat and wiping his brow. "I figured that the tales those folks were spinning were a load of cattle dung. But it pays to make sure when you own life could be on the line, now doesn't it." Jake punctuates that by dropping his hat on the table and pouring the newspaperman another refill.  Baxter finishes the drink and Jake pours again. Baxter's words begin to become slurred and he starts to tell them about the family of his typesetter and how he finds the man's wife to be cute. He then adds "But not nearly as cute as your wife here Mr. Cookie," as he points to Ruby.  

Ruby starts to protest the thought of being tied down but then realizes, even in her happy and optimistic state, that getting hit on by Baxter would not be a pleasant experience.  "Well I certainly appreciate the compliment Mr. Baxter. And I'm sure my husband here, Mr. Cookie, appreciates it too." Ruby gives Jake the "please go with it look".  Jake nods and smiles smugly. He is looking at Ruby expectantly.

Ruby pushes Baxter's drink closer it him. "So, if you wanted to get some information in Tombstone, the kind of information people didn't want to share, where would you look? I'm sure a well-informed, smart man like you has some kind of connections..." Ruby smiles at him sweetly. 

As she waits for him to get himself together and answer her she leans over to Jake and whispers "What else did you want to know? I think Mr. Baxter has been as helpful as he is going to be. Besides, I bet it's just delightful outside and we're missing it!" Jake shrugs his shoulders, and then nods agreement. He whispers back, "Excuse us when you are done with him."

Baxter replies to Ruby’s question, "Only one I really know there is a Texas gal named Kate Fisher. She goes by the name Big Nose Kate. She's runs a fancy hotel and saloon in town. Went there to get the story on the shootout in October where Doc Holliday was shot, but since he was her boyfriend she was still mighty upset and didn't really want to talk about it."

“Well, Mr. Baxter, you have been very helpful to us and we appreciate it. Now you’ll have to excuse us we have a very busy night ahead of us. Right, Jake?”  "Mr. Baxter, it seems I need to accompany Ruby right now. I'm sure we'll talk again soon." Jake stands, reaches across and tops off Parker Baxter's glass. "You are a giant among newspaper men, sir. Thank you for all your help." Jake caps the bottle, puts his arm through Ruby's and sweeps her out the door. 

"Yes he certainly is a giant among newspaper men, at least when Chumbley is around. You can tell Katherine that the hangover he is going to have tomorrow is some small revenge for his thoughtless behavior last night." Jake is steering Ruby towards the Lone Star, and as he is speaking about Katherine his light hearted manner changes to a more sober expression on his face. "I'm suddenly feeling uncomfortable about Katherine being out with that Flint guy. I still don't understand why she and Al went out alone with him. How well do you really know that Al woman anyway?"

"Well," Ruby says thoughtfully, "I don't really know Al all that well but I'm sure she's a nice lady. And I don't know why Katherine went out with that Flint guy either. He seemed grumpy. Hey, but everyone has a bad day I guess." 

And Jake continues, "OK, so let's say I put aside my surprise that you gunned down those men. I still don't understand how you and Katherine got involved with those two gun slingers, Al and who was it... Black Zak? I don't see how their argument with the miners interested you two?" 

Ruby furrows her brow. "And the reason we got involved in that gunfight escapes me right now. But I'm quite sure it was a good reason. Al and O'Dell it was. Nice guy. Funny.   Don't we have to go see your friend tonight? I'd like to meet him." 

Meanwhile, Al, Katherine and Nanuet ride into towards Promise City. They enter from the east side of town and are riding down Main Street and about to turn left onto Fremont Street when they see Jake and Ruby a block away coming out of The Gay Lady Variety Hall and Saloon crossing Allen street and the Lone Star Saloon on the corner. The three ride towards them with Katherine calling out their names.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Twenty-seven, “The Precarious Plans of Gomez and Jones,” January 6th, 1882:*

Jake hears Katherine’s voice and stops. Ruby hears Katherine voice and she turns to her. She grabs Jake and practically skips over to her.  "Hello Kate! Did you have a good time today out in the country?"  She replies, 
"Interesting would be more the word," she said wryly. "I'll give you the details after work. For now I'd like to introduce you to Nanuet. We, ah, met him today during our inquiries. 

We met those men from the Marshall's office again too. It seems the men who stole their cattle may have been the ones who killed Flint's partner. We know where they are, but we're going to wait until sunrise to go after them. I think the two of you may have some skills that would help." She paused. "But that's enough of that, I'll fill you in on the walk home tonight." 

Katherine looked at the two them for a moment. Ruby was bubbling, holding onto Jake like a schoolgirl with a crush. "I trust you had a good day?" she said, lifting an eyebrow and looking at Jake. Jake shrugs his shoulders, cocks his head and says with a grin, "We had to visit Senor Valdez today. Nice man. She's been perky ever since." Jake motions over his shoulder towards the cantina, "Perhaps you all want to get cleaned up after riding all day." 

He sees a bird fly over head, taps Ruby’s arm and points to it. He takes the opportunity of enjoyment of the bird to disengage from her arm and get close enough to Katherine to whisper, "I haven't dared let her far from me in this condition. Get her to help you and keep her in sight. I have an errand to run and I'll meet you all back at the cantina. I'll fill you in later. And for gods sakes keep her away from Juan Gomez for a while." In response to Katherine’s funny look Jake just shakes his head and says, "Just trust me on this one."

Jake heads off on his errand as Al, Katherine, Nanuet and Ruby head back to the El Parador. "Lets get the horses squared away in the stable" Katherine says. The three mounted riders head that way with Ruby, but when Katherine turns around Ruby is gone. She tells the other two "Take care of my horse," and hurries around and into the Cantina. 

It is currently dinnertime and the Cantina is filled with people. Dorita and her daughter Sanoma are busy bringing food to people at the various tables while Pedro is serving drinks at the bar. Katherine looks around the room for Ruby, finding her sitting on the lap of the young and handsome Juan Gomez, his arm wrapped around her waist.

"Oh, damn," Katherine muttered under her breath. She wove her way through the crowd and up to the table where Ruby had found a seat.    "Pardon me, Senor," she said, carefully keeping the edge out of her voice. "Ruby dear, I'm afraid I need your help upstairs right away. I had a little accident today and I need you to help me bandage it." She took hold up Ruby's hand to pull her up. "Senor," she nodded.

Juan smiles at Ruby and says "I have some experience with medicine, perhaps I can be of assistance." A grin then crosses his face as he adds "And it is getting crowded here. Maybe the three of us could go somewhere more private? I would love to get to know both of you ladies better."

Kate had to wonder, was she doing something wrong that kept making people think she was a strumpet? Did they not understand what mourning was?   "Yes, I'm sure you have plenty of experience," she said, letting the edge creep in. "Let me assure you, you won't be gaining anymore with me. I don't want to be anywhere private with you, and if you suggest it to me again, I'll give you something to remind you." She laid her hand on the sheath of her dagger for emphasis. 

"I'm sorry to upset your friend Ruby, but I do need you please."   "Of course Katherine, I'll help you any way I can. I hope you're ok," Ruby says with a look of concern on her face. "I'm sure Mr. Gomez understands. He was very nice to me today, keeping me company while I was waiting for Jake, who was late if I recall. He even knows Shakespeare, not that I know what that all means, but it sure sounds pretty." 

"Juan, you have been a gentleman and I certainly appreciate it. And I'm sure they'll be plenty of time to get to know us since we are staying in this very Cantina and we always see you around." It's obvious that Ruby didn't get Mr. Gomez's less than honorable intentions. "And besides you can always come and see us at the Lone Star!"  With that Ruby gets up and takes Kate's hand. "Let's go get you all cleaned up, Kate.” 

Jake, free of the pleasant burden of keeping Ruby out of trouble and relieved that Katherine is watching her closely, heads over to the livery stable in search of Danby 'Scarface' Jones. Finding him mostly pretending to work, Jake is careful not to sneak up on him. Instead he walks in making a little more noise that he is accustomed to. Give nothing away he thinks. 

When Jones looks up Jake's face is unreadable and he says, "I wasn't expecting to find you here in Promise City. What brought you here?" While he listens to his response, Jake surreptitiously looks him over for weapons and information that may be useful. Jones replies "What else, the promise of riches. Paid off too Silver Dollar. Look, this isn't the place to talk. I'll be done work soon. Meet me at the saloon at the corner of Sierra and Allen Streets." Jake doesn't see any weapons on the man, only dirty clothing.

Jake goes to the saloon that Jones specifies, a twenty-by-thirty-foot single-story brick building and concludes that Jones has an interesting sense of humor, as the sign above the door reads "Silver Dollar Saloon". 

On the way he removes much of what little money he has left from his wallet and relocates in his boot and belt pouch. I don't trust that man for second he thinks to himself. Finding a table where he can put his back to a wall, Jake makes himself at home.  When Jones finally arrives Jake welcomes him with, "So what did you want to talk about, surely not old times?" Jones replies "No, we have a great opportunity here that I thought I'd let you in on. Should move up my timetable too." 

He then points out the window to a well-built two-story clapboard structure on the opposite corner. "That's the Condon House. They've had me do work there before, gave me the keys. I did wax impressions of 'em and got the Tombstone locksmith to make me a set. Works just fine." "Go on." Jake says quietly, his eyes narrowing. "Up 'til now you working alone?" Jones replies "Yes, but you're better at the slight of hand than I am. All we need are the two of us. 

You see, both Frank and Morgan Condon alternate managing the bank. Frank usually takes Mondays and Thursdays and Morgan takes Tuesdays and Fridays. They both have identical sets of keys for the bank's main door and vault, plus their house and a few more places on the same keyrings. At least once a week whichever brother isn't in charge stops by the bank for a brief visit. I figure all we have to do is swap the keyring of whoever isn't locking up. As long as the replacement set has a housekey that works that brother won't realize that the switch has been made. 

So once we swap the keys we just wait until it is dark, use the keys to let ourselves in, and clean the place out. The vault uses both a key and combination lock, but I've watched often enough that I'm pretty sure I now know what the first number is and have a good idea about the second. With both of us watching we should be able to confirm the second number and get the third and final one. Then we'll be rich!"

"Clever, that, the timing and the switch." Says Jake looking sharply at Jones. "And afterwards you get out of town quickly and quietly. Do it on a Friday night and you have all weekend as a head start." Jake pauses for a few moments. 

"Of course they'll know who did it. They just won't know how at first. But it won't take too long to figure out. And of course the locksmith in Tombstone may or may not squeal. So you will have to go far away to enjoy the money, after all they know your real name and you are easy to recognize in a crowd.

Did you ever notice anything in common with bank robberies? They are usually done by large gangs, killers with bad reps. You know why that is? Not only is every law man and bounty hunter in hundreds of miles after you, but every renegade and two bit outlaw would come after you too unless they were too afraid of getting killed. In their view the money is a lot easier to get by killing you than having to take it out of the bank the hard way. 

And like I said, in a matter of days they will all knows who you are and what you look like. I wouldn't give you three months." Jake shakes his head. "Now maybe you have a plan on how to get somewhere fast and far, and maybe it will work. But you'll always be looking over your shoulder, always wonder if the person you're talkin' to or who is lookin' at you recognizes old 'scarface' Jones. This is in a different league than stealing silverware."

Scarface Jones sits there and listens intently to everything Jake says. When Jake finally finishes the other man pauses for three, maybe five seconds, and then asks "So, are you in on this with me?"

Jake stares blankly at Jones for few moments. "Jones you're a damn fool. You're either gonna be a rich damn fool or a dead damn fool. I've been a bettin' man for many years, and my guess is if you do this you're a dead damn fool. I'm a poker player, not a bank robber. Not my style." 

Jake pauses a moment, and leans forward. "I never heard nothin'. I do my job ten to three, four days a week. Don't do anything stupid when I am around. Don't do anything to implicate me. I'm a peaceable man" He says in a slow monotone voice with an edge, "but cross me. Understand?" 

Jake gets up, takes a few steps and pauses. He says to Jones without looking down. "Good luck to you sir, I hope I don't see ya swingin' at the end of a rope." And leaves the Silver Dollar Saloon. Scarface Jones just stares at Jake with a bewildered look on his face.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Twenty-eight, “ Katherine’s Transformation”, January 6th, 1882:*

Al and Nanuet are finishing up with the horses. They head inside and Nanuet begins to go towards the stairs to head up to his room when it occurs to him that he no longer has one and the owners will not know who he is. When she was here with the others at noon Al had not bothered checking then about a room. 

The two of them head up to bar and ask Pedro about getting a pair of rooms. He says, "Sorry, all booked up." Suspecting that this refusal has something to do with the unknown bare-chested Indian standing beside her suggests to Nanuet that he go find them a couple of chairs. She then says to Pedro "No, I don't want trouble about racial stuff, we just want two rooms!" He replies, "Lady, I'd give them to you if I had them. It's Friday night! Several dwarven prospectors come into town every weekend to blow off steam and relax and since I'm the only place in town that will rent to dwarves they stay here. I'm all booked up."

Nanuet manages to find two empty seats after a minute or so of looking around. He watches Al and reads the expression on her face. He thinks to himself... "Where will we sleep tonight? We need to rest well to be ready for tomorrow." As he watches Sonoma and remembers the kindness that she showed him he remembers yet again that she will no longer recognize him or remember him. He calls Sonoma over and asks for a couple of bowls of stew and some bread and also says "It's a shame there are no more rooms available as I like the looks and hospitality of your place here. Know where else a man of my sorts can find a room around Promise City?"

Sanoma says, "I would suggest that you try the Celtic church, the only other place might be the barn out back. I may be able to convince my father to allow you to sleep in the loft for some small coins. The town does not have a friendly face for the native people, there has been too much trouble between the whites and others."


Meanwhile, as they headed upstairs Ruby asked Kate “By the way, what happened? And did you notice the wonderful sunset tonight? It was just spectacular! And I think we should have some dancing tonight at the Lone Star, that would be so fun! What do you think?"

Dorita's grandfather, Manuel Gonzalas, spots them and calls out to Katherine. She stops for a minute and he says to her "Those books that you loaned me are wonderful! I've already finished two and am now on the third. I am so grateful, when you have a chance please stop by my room and I'll give you something in return." She gets the impression that, unlike Mr. Gomez, this kindly old man is sincere in that request and that it has nothing to do with 'companionship'.  Kate smiles at the old gentleman. "Of course. We just need to run upstairs and get cleaned up for work this evening. We'll stop by on the way out." 

She takes Ruby upstairs to her room and feigns a twisted ankle. They go through looking it over and Kate lets Ruby put a bandage around it and slides her shoe back on. She takes her time with putting on a new dress, letting her hair out of its pins, combing it, and putting it back up. The longer she can keep Ruby in the room with her, the easier it will be to keep her away from that lecher downstairs. 

After a few minutes she decides to tell Ruby about Nanuet now. Ruby is in such a happy mood that hopefully she can accept it. Kate explains what happened that day, especially about meeting the Indians and the spell they cast over Nanuet. "I know you won't remember him," Kate said finally, "but that's the nature of the magic. It should help some things make more sense now, since it was his mission that brought us to the boarding house."

That certainly sounds like an exciting day, Katherine!” Ruby ponders a bit while helping Kate with her hair. “So you are saying that I know this guy Nanuet already? I really don’t recognize him at all. But I guess anything is possible. Sorta makes sense the whole thing.” Ruby leans over and whispers, “Jake was asking me why we were involved with the shootout and I couldn’t remember. Oh yeah, I told him about that by the way. I’m sure we can trust him.” Ruby pauses and smiles. “Besides, it’s always nice to make new friends… or err, old friends I guess. And now that makes three new friends in one day! What a wonderful day this has been. I’m sure tonight is going to be great!” 

Ruby pats Katherine’s head. “There, all finished. You know Kate, you really are very beautiful. I’m sure some color would liven you up a bit. Have you considered it yet? A pretty red dress really does make everyone happy.”

"Ruby! How can you suggest such a thing?" Katherine began to pace around the small room, twisting her wedding ring around her finger. "I have months to go before it's proper to even wear jewelry again. To wear red? Twenty years ago it would have been four years before I could even think of it. It's less time now, but not that much less." 

She went over to the bedside table and picked up Tom's picture. "I had thought that propriety doesn't seem to mean that much out here, and it probably won't be practical to stay in mourning the appropriate time. But it's only been three months." She stopped and looked at the picture and felt herself calming. "Still, Tom never did really approve of the whole mourning tradition. He always wondered why society required a woman to act as if she'd died as well....

Ruby comments "I'm sorry Katherine. It was just such a beautiful day with and such a promising night ahead of us, I don't know what came over me. I hope you're not mad but I want you to be happy." She pauses, lost in thought, and then continues. "But it's true you can't stay mourning forever and it has been a while. So when you're ready I have a nice red dress you can borrow." She looks Kate up and down. "Although it might not fit you as you as you are used to." 

Kate replies "I'm not mad, Ruby, I just.... I've been feeling a little bit guilty. Since we got to Promise City I've been feeling so much better, and I've been thinking how nice it would be to wear color again." 

Ruby comments "Anyway, where did Jake go? I thought we were meeting his friend tonight." She was puzzled, but only for a moment. "Oh well. Guess we should get ready for tonight. It's going to be great!"

Ruby gets ready for the night. As she fixes her hair she hums to herself and chats with Kate. Suddenly she stops. "You know Kate, I think I lost some money. I had a bunch this morning and now I have none. I know I bought Jake a horse today but... well, maybe I got robbed! She looks down the front of her bodice again. It's just not there. It would be quite hard for someone to get down there without me knowing though. Well I guess that I'd better sing extra special tonight. I think we need to have some fun. Do you like to dance Kate?"

"You bought two horses this morning, Ruby. One was for Nanuet." She straightened one of Ruby's hairpins. "As for dancing, I haven't done that in a long time. But yes, I did like to dance."  She kept up chatting with Ruby, putting off their return to the common room downstairs. Now and then she looked down at her somber black clothes. During her time in Tombstone they had felt right. But since she'd come to Promise City, they felt more like an anchor. "I don't think I'm quite ready for red," she said suddenly. 

Kate went over to her trunk and flipped the lid open. She took the black dresses off the top and reached down to the dresses she had brought from the east. A moment later she found the one she was looking for. "Help me, Ruby?" she asked as she rapidly began pulling the pins from her hair.

“I bought Nanuet a horse?” Ruby says surprised. “Well that was nice of me!” 

Ruby watched with interest as Katherine started going through her trunk. Kate started pulling out what she was looking for but Ruby couldn’t tell what it was. Ruby was curious so she walked a little closer. When she saw the beautiful deep green dress Katherine pulled out she almost gasped. It was the most expensive looking dress Ruby had ever seen. Ruby smiled and put her hand on Kate’s shoulder. She said softly, “You shouldn’t feel guilty Kate. Like you said, Tom wouldn’t want you to be sad forever. Sure, you’ll never forget him and he’ll always be a part of you but you still have to live. And I’m completely jealous over this dress so let’s get it on you, shall we?” Ruby helps Katherine put on the dress and fix her hair. 

“Kate, you look so classy and perfect. You don’t belong working at the Lone Star, that’s for sure.” Ruby sighed. Kate had a wonderful future ahead of her, she was sure of it. 

“Let’s go down a get a drink before we have to leave. It’s going to busy tonight since its Friday. Besides there are lots of people to say hello to down there!” 

“Oh and I wonder what happened with Nanuet and Al?” Ruby doesn’t ponder too long. “Well, I’m sure they are fine…” Ruby starts her half skip out the door and down the stairs.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Twenty-nine, “The Gamblers Talk”, January 6th, 1882:*

Jake heads east down Sierra street, shaking his head in wonder. We he reaches Main Street he turns south onto Fremont. He reaches the intersection of Main Street, waiting for a wagon filled with ore to go by, and then continues south towards the El Parador. He is then approaching the intersection of South Street, with the Promise City Marshall's Office and Jail now to his right.

Jake enters the Marshall's office and asks if he can visit with Job Kane. Morgan Earp is in the office. Job calls out to him “Hey Morgan, I’d like to chat with my friend. Would you mind letting him into the cell so we don’t have to shout through the bars?” The Deputy Marshall shrugs his shoulders and says, “Sure, just have him leave his weapons on the desk.” 

After Jake takes off his gunbelt Earp unlocks the cell and lets Jake in, then locks it behind him. Earp goes back to the desk and back to reading a book. Keach appears to be asleep in the other cell. Job waves him over to the far corner and says "Thanks for stopping by." He then adds "Keep your voice low, I don't believe for one minute that they're not paying attention to us. No point in letting them hear our conversation."

Quietly, Jake asks "Is everything OK with you? Do you need anything? Is there something we should be doing to make sure the judge puts the right man in Jail?" Job laughs and says "Nah, I'm not worried about any of that, seems like a pretty open-and-shut case. I'm just concerned about what happens to my players when I'm locked up here. The crowds last night scared away my regular players. Most of my Friday night regulars will probably show up tonight but with me away some may not stay. There's one in particular who I wish would move on, but I don't want my other players to get comfortable somewhere else. 

Then there's also the issue of you. My inclination here is to help you out. You had my back covered during the trouble at the Saloon. Tony Lucky would never have charged up the stairs to assist me. Heck, even Jeff Mills stayed down on the first floor, and he’s supposed to be the bouncer. I’ll feel a lot safer knowing that there’s somebody nearby that I can count on. Plus if you move on then Ruby might too, and I’m growing accustomed to her singing."

Jake replies "Hey look Job, you played me straight up. And were only helping out a friend, I figured it was only right to back you up. Besides that son of a whore put a hole in the deck." Jake snorts a laugh. "I'll just keep your table warm for you until you get out. Let those regulars know you're coming back. I'd be happy for now playing backup for a dealer at the Lone Star when they're not able to show." 

Job replies "Up until now we’ve only had enough steady customers for two regular poker tables but if last night is any indication that’s probably going to soon change. Friday and Saturday nights are usually the two busiest nights of the week so you’ll have a real good opportunity to prove your worth to Tom Whipple. 

Tom gets twenty-percent of each dealer’s winnings at the end of the night. Tony’s nightly winnings average around fifty to seventy-five dollars, which in turn earns Tom ten to fifteen dollars. Tony also loses around a third of the time so Tom gets nothing from him on those nights. My winnings tend to average around twice that of Tony. About one night in five I make nothing, but on those nights I tell Tom I made fifty and hand him a ten-spot. I’d suggest you do the same and I can’t see him ever kicking you out.” 

Jake slowly rubs his chin. "Let me know who you want to move on, maybe something will come up." Job replies "I’m expecting six players to show up for my table tonight. You’ve met three of them when you played at my table earlier this week. 

You may recall the tall clean-shaven man with the big ears, his name is Al Brower. He co-owns the Gunshop and Hardware store two doors down from the Lone Star. He eats his supper at the Saloon every night and usually plays poker afterwards. He is co-owner of one of our main competitors, the Comique Variety Hall and Saloon three doors down the street, but says that gambling there would be a conflict-of-interest since he’d make money from the dealer even if he lost. 

You played against him Monday through Wednesday nights. He is a very good player and if memory serves you lost several hands to him on Tuesday night. The key to beating him is to try to keep him at the table, as he tends to get tired around ten O’clock and his playing deteriorates after that. I would imagine that he’ll decide to join you at my table, but he occasionally will play with Tony Lucky depending upon who else is there. 

Another one you’ll remember is the fat man with the scruffy beard. He was at the table both Tuesday and Wednesday nights, where he lost big both times. His name is Henry Weller and he’s Promise City’s blacksmith. Being the only blacksmith in town he gets lots of business but he chooses to live simply and doesn’t believe in saving any of his money.” Job then laughs and says “Not that I’m complaining. The tip to playing against Weller is that he raises his eyebrows whenever he gets dealt a really good hand. 

The other guy who you’ve played before was Neil Cassidy. He has blond hair and a bushy mustaches. He plays at my table on Monday, Wednesday and Friday nights. Cassidy is the owner of the lumberyard over at the corner of Main and Federal streets. He’s an above average player with a great poker face and I occasionally lose to him. 

My other Friday night regulars include a prospector named Ned Walters. He works a claim several miles away and comes to town for the weekends. Every Friday he arrives in town, hits the Assay office to get paid for his ore, deposits half his money in the bank and then blows the other half at the Lone Star over the course of the weekend. From Friday night to Monday morning he always rents out the room that floozy was in last night.” Job then pauses and comments “I hope Tom got around to patching up those bullet holes in the floor and bed. Can’t go upsetting regular customers.” 

Kane continues “Ned is a pretty good card player and comes out ahead every few weekends, but that’s partially due to him only playing at my table of Fridays and with Tony on Saturday and Sunday nights. If we get you as a third dealer I imagine he’ll do a different night with each of us, so you may want to pay extra attention to how he plays. However, I don’t think I’ll give you any specific tips since we may soon be competing to see which of us can acquire his funds each weekend. 

Another Friday night regular is Phil Rogers. He works over at the Lucky Deuce mine, where he’s their explosives expert. People in that line of work tend to live for the moment, and he’s a fairly reckless gambler. He gets his weekly pay on Friday and then spends it at the Lone Star, alternating games between my table and Tony’s. He’s an awful player but I make sure that he comes out ahead every three or four games so that he keeps coming back. 

My last regular is a distinguished Southern gentleman named Cornelius Van Horne. He once owned a plantation down in Georgia but lost it during the war. He’s a professional gambler and has been in town for a couple of months. Rents a room over at the Palace Saloon and spends each night of the week gambling at a different Saloon in town. Friday is his Lone Star night. I told you I tend to lose one night in five, well since he showed up that loosing night has been Friday. I’m sure he’s cheating, but I haven’t been able to figure out how. 

He finishes with a sly grin. "So tell me the particulars of your table and house rules. Like how you'd like me to handle cheaters if it comes up. Now, I'm no novice to this and have handle cheaters before," Jake stops him before Job can speak,"but it's your table and I'll honor your rules."

"House rules are whatever you want to make them, it's your table, you set the tone of the game. As for cheaters, that's what Jeff Mills is there for. If you catch somebody cheating you alert Jeff, he gets into position, and then you call them on it. Jeff will keep them from going for any weapons and eject them from the saloon. 

If someone accuses you of cheating that's another matter. Don't handle that yourself. Just stop the game and have Tom and Jeff both come over and mediate the situation."

"Thanks for the insight on the players, it was more than I expected. If that's all for now, I'll be heading back. It has been a...." Jake searches for the right word, "...an unusual day, and I need to make sure Katherine and Ruby are gonna be alright for tonight." Jake gets up. "Send word if you need anything else. I'll send someone over with a deck cards." He finishes by patting Job Kane on the shoulder. 

Job replies "Think nothing of it, you helped save my life, it's the least I can do." Jake signals the Marshall to help him out. He collects his gun and heads back to the cantina, arriving there at around 6:00 PM. The place is crowded but there is an open stool at the bar. Neither lady appears to be around at the moment.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Thirty, “The Elderly Wood Elf”, January 6th, 1882:*

Kate decided that she was absolutely not letting that girl Ruby out of her sight. They went down the stairs together and Kate pulled Ruby's arm through hers. "Come with me to see Dorita's Grandfather, dear. He's a lovely gentleman and I'm sure he'd be glad to meet you."   Once they got downstairs Kate searched the room for Gomez and made sure to steer Ruby clear of him on their way to visit the elderly elf. Oh I don't think I've met him yet, that would be just lovely." Ruby smiles and waves at everyone she passes.

Manuel Gonzales hears the knock on the door and open it up, inviting the ladies inside. His room is decorated with brightly colored hand-woven Mexican rugs on the floor and a colorful blanket of varying patterns fastened to the wall. All of the furnishings in the room are made of simple wood, the one exception being a solid metal truck that has both a combination lock and a padlock holding it shut. 

He gestures to two chairs in the room and asks the women to sit. He says to Katherine "As I stated earlier, I would like to repay your kindness. I have something special in mind for you, but before I can offer it I have three questions that I need you to answer. First, what is your opinion of magic use? Second, what is your opinion of wood elves? And lastly, what are your feelings towards Texas and human Texans?"

What in the world could he want to giver her that would require such questions? She had thought perhaps a special book, but perhaps not. 

"Well, as for magic, I know very little about it. I have seen it used to great effect in the last few days, however. It seems to me to be a great deal like any other thing people do, neutral in and of itself. The intent comes from the one who wields it. As to whether its clerical or arcane? I have no problem with either, especially since each can be used to accomplish different things. In fact, my father tells me that we have both wizards and clerics among our ancestors. "I suspected as much" he replies. 

"Now, as to wood elves," Kate smiled at the old man, "I've met some lovely ones so far. I will admit I was afraid when I first moved here. We hear such stories in the East. But they are stories. I have found since I moved here that it's best to judge individuals, not whole races. He smiles upon hearing that but makes no further comment. 

She continues, "Texans I know nothing about, I'm sorry to say. Human or otherwise. He states, "A lack of knowledge is fine, it is prejudices I was curious about." 

She then says, “There is no repayment needed, you know. It's always a pleasure to share books. It gives you someone to discuss the book with afterward." "I agree, and anticipate that we will have many conversations about books. But I also feel the need to repay someone as kind as you." 

He then turns to Ruby and waits for her to respond to his questions.   Ruby looks surprised. “Oh were you talking to me? I was just admiring your exquisite hanging. It’s just stunning!” 

“As for your questions, I try not to hold anything against anybody. I have met many wood elves in my travels, more kind goodly ones than bad and I can mostly say that about any race.” 

“I don’t have anything against magic either. I know some people are suspicious of it but again, I have seen more good done with it than bad. Healing people can never been a bad thing. I even saw Mr. Valdez today myself and now I feel great! I’m going to have to thank Jake for that...” Ruby pauses. “I haven’t seen much arcane magic though.” 

“I’m going to have to agree with Kate about Texas. I don’t really know anything about it.”

Gonzalas says "I am from Texas. I lived there up until this past year. Texas is an ancient land of the Wood Elf. We lived there for thousands of years before the wizards and armies of Spain invaded and enslaved the people. In the 17th and 18th century Spanish rule collapsed and the land became a disorganized place ruled by various warlords. 

Around forty years ago one of these warlords, a wood elf by the name of Antonio López de Santa Anna became the land's military leader of Mexico, which included the land of Texas. The humans from the United States had been moving into the lands for several decades at that point. Santa Anna decided to rid the land of these invaders and organized his army, which was comprised of soldiers and mages. 

In March of 1836 a group of nearly 200 humans decided to take a stand at the fortress known as the Alamo in the Texas town of San Antonio. Santa Anna's forces besieged the fortress, which eventually ended in a great battle where the wood elves were victorious. That event caused the humans to then unite against the Mexican Wood Elves and led to the Mexican-American war that ended with Texas as part of the United States. 

The phrase "Remember the Alamo" is used as a rallying cry by the humans of Texas to repress the wood elf. That is why I have always kept my own involvement at the Alamo a secret. When that secret was discovered last year I had to flee Texas and move here with my granddaughter in order to save my life."

"I'm so sorry. It's a terrible thing to leave a place you love. 

Sadly, the war between the states ended slavery, but not repression. And from what I have seen here, the law isn't terribly concerned about making sure everyone is treated justly. Just in keeping the streets quiet. 

I will keep your confidence, of course. In the East many humans talk as if the land in the West is empty and waiting for them. They don't seem to realize that it already belongs to others."

He replies "Thank you. My involvement at the Alamo was as one of Santa Anna's wizards. In fact, I was the second highest ranked wizard among the General's troops, holding the rank of Colonel. It was my Lightning Bolts that broke down the walls to allow the foot solders to enter the fortress. 

I am still a wizard of great power, but have been very careful to keep that fact hidden while in Promise City. One of my greatest pleasures is passing my knowledge on to others. I sense from you Katherine, and perhaps from you as well Ruby, an aptitude for using your natural gifts to also tap into arcane magics. 

My gift to you would be to teach you some simple magics that may come of some assistance to you. I could begin with something simple, which would probably take no more than an hour to teach. 

If you discover that this is something you wish to continue I could provide more detailed study in the future."

Ruby says, "Rest assured I will not betray your confidence in me either." 

Ruby's eyes open wide. "You can teach us magic?" She seems very interested but then backs off a little. "Oh, but I'm not smart like Katherine is. I'm not sure I could learn."

He smiles at Ruby and says "You have been staying at the Cantina for the past five days, during which time I have been watching your entire group. What I have seen from you is that you are as astute as the golden eagle, letting nothing of importance pass your gaze. So trust me little bird, you are indeed smart. True intelligence is nothing more than obtaining knowledge and then using that knowledge. You are like my Great-Granddaughter Sanoma, you have a thirst for life that must be quenched." Ruby smiles and blushes. "Thank you, then I would be honored to learn from you." For once Ruby felt a compliment that was given to her was sincere and heartfelt.

"As would I. Sadly we must leave for work now, and we have plans very early in the morning. If we return early enough, however, we might be able to visit you in the afternoon. Would that be convenient?" 

He says "That would be just fine. Sanoma is busy now but has also been anxious to learn from me, so tomorrow afternoon would work even better as I can teach something to the three of you simultaneously."

Once they have settled their plans Katherine thanks Mr. Gonzales and takes Ruby's arm again. Hopefully Jake was ready and she could stop trying to keep Juan Gomez away from Ruby.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Thirty-one, “Evening Preparations”, January 6th, 1882:*

The elf Nanuet had asked the pretty wood elf Sanoma “Do you know where else a man of my sorts can find a room around Promise City?"  Sanoma says, "I would suggest that you try the Celtic church, the only other place might be the barn out back. I may be able to convince my father to allow you to sleep in the loft for some small coins. The town does not have a friendly face for the native people, there has been too much trouble between the whites and others."  Nanuet smiles widely at the beautiful wood elf. "Thank you for your kindness. If you would speak to your father about the loft I would gladly pay a few coins for the space. Otherwise I will head over to the church. Please let me know."  

After a long while, since the place is fairly busy and she has work to attend to Sonoma returns and lets Nanuet know that the loft is available. He kindly pays the "small coins" and works his way there to sleep, planning to rise before the sun and be ready to ride to the rustler's hideout.

Jake has been sitting at at the bar.  He takes a deep breath and gives a heavy sigh. He motions to the bartender. "What I could really use is a double shot of fine Kentucky Bourbon. But if you don't have that, I'll take a whiskey." 

Pedro calls over his hired hand Grant Keebler, gives him a handful of coins and tells him "Get over to Hoover's Wholesale Liquor and get me that bottle of Kentucky Bourbon that he had for sale." Keebler takes off and Pedro then pours a fairly small glass of whiskey and says, "You can have this one on the house until the other arrives."

Looking at nothing in particular, he lets the tension of the day drain away. He smiles a faint smile and says to himself, should be good poker tonight. And everything will be just fine. He relaxes and enjoys his drink for a short while before getting up to change into a freshly pressed shirt before going over to the Lone Star.

After changing his shirt he returns to the bar. Pedro apologizes, saying that the liquor distributor had already sold the bottle to somebody else. He gives Jake another whiskey free-of-charge. 

Jake takes a sip of the whiskey and gives Pedro a nod. Jake raises his glass to Pedro and says "Sir, you are fine gentleman, and your cantina is obviously one of the finest in all the territory. I will recommend it to all my friends in Philadelphia. Here is to your health." 

Pedro pours him another one, which Jake takes his time drinking it and wondering what was keeping the ladies. An hour later he is still waiting, although he has been enjoying listening to Sanoma sing and play guitar.

Ruby and Katherine both head downstairs. It is now around 7:30 PM. They see Jake is sitting alone at the bar, wearing a fresh shirt. He comments "I was wondering what was keeping you two."  Katherine replies "I'm sorry, it was my fault. We got a bit, umm, distracted, and I had a visit I needed to pay before we left. We should hurry, otherwise we'll be late."

Jake says, "But now that I see you both it was worth the wait." He says with a wide smile. "Ruby, I see that your infectious cheerful mood has been caught by Katherine as well. It is a welcome change." He says to Katherine gaily and yet feels a tinge of remorse, knowing that there may yet be some dark reminder of the legacy of her husband’s death to deal with. "May I escort you both to the Lone Star?" he says with an exaggerated bow and a laugh. "Everyone man in Promise city will be jealous of me tonight."

Jake's comment looks to be prophetic, as a number of heads turn in their direction as the trio enter the Lone Star Dance Hall and Saloon. Tom Whipple leaves Jeff Mills to tend bar and makes his way across the room to greet them. 

Lone Star it is crowded, but not nearly as much as the night before. There are about thirty people present in the room. The barstools are all full, as are most of the tables. A quick glance around the room shows that there are at least a dozen men who had visited the night before. 

Tom Whipple says to Katherine "My, you look breathtaking in that dress." He then turns and calls over to Maggie "She'll be needing to take you up on that suggestion of yours." Maggie asks Katherine "Would you mind giving me a hand with something upstairs?" "Of course," Katherine answers, following Maggie toward the stairs.   "I'm not sure I understand what all the fuss is about," she said chuckling. "It's just an afternoon dress. I know it's not the style here, but I must wear the clothes I have." Maggie replies "Oh, it's far more than that. You look wonderful, and I like what you've done with your hair too. You and Ruby are both so beautiful, makes me wish that I wasn't such a ugly duckling."  Katherine replies,"There's more than one kind of beauty, Maggie. Like the kind that gives a job to a stranger who needs help and makes her feel as welcome as if she'd always been here." 

Maggie gets out a key and unlocks a room, inviting Katherine inside. The room has a small post bed inside and several pieces of furniture. Everything in the room appears to be of a feminine nature. Maggie opens the closet and takes out a wooden box on the floor. "This belonged to my mother. She waitressed at my father's Saloon in Denver. I got my looks from him, she was beautiful, which is why this was needed." She takes what appears to be a small oval pillow, ten inches wide, six inches high and two inches deep. It has a cloth belt running along the top of it with a small blue gem clasp holding the pillow to the belt.   Kate laughed softly. "Is this what I think it is? To umm," she looked for a delicate way to say it, "to go under my bustle?"

Maggie replies "Close, it goes over the bustle. My mother bought it from a French dancehall girl from New Orleans. Once you get it in place just touch the blue stone to turn it on. It's magical! Anyone who touches you on the pillow will get a slight jolt, not enough to hurt them. That is, unless they are stupid enough to let their hand linger."  "Oh, that's marvelous. I have to admit I was a bit sore this morning." Kate swallowed. "Thank you, Maggie. Not just for this, but for taking care of me. I appreciate it so much. I'll bring it back to you at the end of the night."  

Maggie replies "Oh no, you keep it for as long as you're working here. Otherwise it will just be sitting in the closet. I don't need it, the men leave me alone. And speaking of alone, I'll give you some privacy to put it on."   Maggie leaves the room. Before putting it in place Katherine performs a test turning on the item, being glad she did as activating the gem requires more than just touching it, the stone needing to be turned clockwise for ninety degree. She practices turning it on and off, then puts the item in place. 

While doing this she looks around the room, being bothered by what she sees. This room clearly belongs to Maggie, and only Maggie. There is an adjoining door to the next room, but that door is bolted shut from this side. Katherine had previously gotten the impression that the Whipples had a happy marriage. They certainly acted comfortable and happy when they were around each other, even to the point of occasionally finishing each other's sentences. Katherine had known other couples who maintained separate bedrooms. But that was back east, not out here where living space was at a premium and renting out another room could make money.

Downstairs, Tony Lucky has five players at his table and has already started his first game of poker. Jake recognizes two of the five as Tony’s regular players, two are unknown and the last one is Al Brower, one of Job’s Friday night regulars. 

Oh wow, I knew it was gonna be a good night," Ruby says looking around. She leans over the bar peering behind it. "Are you prepared tonight Tom? Your going to need lots of bottles..." He gestures to several bottles, including one of Kentucky Bourbon, and says "All set. I picked up a whole new bunch this afternoon."  Ruby is actually serious for a moment. "Do you think you can trust this crowd? Last night was a bit wild..." Ruby stops and laughs. "Forget it, I know it'll be fine." Ruby starts walking around, laughing and saying hi to everyone, flirting all the while.

There are four men currently seated at Job’s table. Jake recognizes two of them as Henry Weller and Neil Cassidy. He does not know the other two, but one is dressed like a prospector so Jake assumes him to be Ned Walters.  The last man is dressed in clean white cotton shirt and a rumpled brown wool suit with a necktie stuffed into the coat pocket. A gold pocket-watch is on the table in front of him alongside a gold money clip that looks to be filled with fresh twenty-dollar bills. He’s drinking from a large glass filled with a clear liquid and cubes of ice, which in and of itself is curious since Maggie and Tom serve their drinks with ice chipped off from a large block.

Jake stands next to the table and says,"Welcome gentlemen. Job Kane asked me to run his table for him tonight as he is unable to do so himself. I trust you will all enjoy yourselves. Ruby looks to be in fine spirits tonight, so try not to get distracted." Jake smiles a faint smile around the table. "I know Mr. Weller and Mr. Cassidy. And you sir are Mr. Walters?" He asks pointing at the prospector.  "A'Yup, That I am. Heard of me?" the man replies.   

"And you sir" Jake continues looking at the man with the gold watch, "I apologize but I don't believe I have had the pleasure of meeting your before." "Evan Adair" the man states, offering nothing further.   Jake says, "If you give me but a moment more, I'll get some fresh cards and we'll get started." Jake goes over to Tom and asks for some cards, "preferable two decks with different back designs." I have a feeling I may need them tonight."     Tom replies "Watch out for Adair. He's really good. He owns and manages the Palace Saloon, the fanciest place in town. Actually won the place in a poker game around a year ago."

Jake leaves his hat behind the bar and comes back to the table, shuffles, offers the cut to his left and without much further comment begins the game. He pays special attention to Adair, making certain the man is not palming cards. 

At his first chance when Katherine is out serving the tables he whispers in her ear, "If I give you a silver dollar during the evening, it is because I need Jeff Mills. Hopefully I won't but if I do, please be very discrete."

The first two hours of poker had gone by rather quickly. Both Henry Weller and Ned Walters lost rather large sums of money without acting at all concerned. Neil Cassidy only played a single hand during all this time, folding the remainder. A few others had gathered around the table to watch, but none made any attempt to sit and join in. The real battle that they were observing was between Jake and Adair. Jake has been holding his own and was actually slightly ahead, but he sensed that Adair has merely been humoring him and trying to size up his playing style. Jake considered that only fair, since he was doing the same with Adair. 

While this has been going on Ruby had already sung two short sets. At Maggie's insistence she was now only allowed so sing a maximum of thirty-minutes an hour, being told to rest her voice the remainder. "Can't have you ruining that pretty voice now can we. It's what's bringing the money in. And besides, these people seem to drink more while they are waiting" she said. 

Katherine and Maggie were taking turns alternating between waitressing and piano playing. During one of Ruby's long breaks Katherine dared to attempt a Mozart piece, which the audience was surprisingly receptive to. She had also received several compliments about her appearance, and no man had attempted to pat her bottom more than once. 

The only thing that was bothering her was Tom Whipple. All week long he had kept a constant eye on everything that was going on inside the saloon which she equated with him being an attentive owner. But tonight he seemed to be particularly interested in watching her. She suspected at first that it was because of the change in dress and hairstyle, but now she was concerned that his attention might have something more to it.

Katherine tried to stay focused on her work. It was easier when she sat at the piano and she could float away with the music and enjoy listening to Ruby. She had dared the Mozart partly to ease her mind and was pleasantly surprised at how well it was received. 

Still, it seemed she could feel eyes boring into her back. She remembered the argument Tom and Maggie were having the night before. Ruby had covered the noise with her singing, but after the incident with the harlot last night Kate was sure Suzie had been the subject of the argument. The woman's presence made Maggie furious. Katherine had thought it was only the idea of Suzie setting up shop in Maggie's establishment, but now it took on a deeper meaning. They had been led to believe that Tom Whipple didn't know Suzie was a strumpet, but perhaps he had known. Kate hated to think that he might have rented to her specifically to take advantage of her services. 

She wished she could talk to Ruby or Jake. But in her current mood Ruby would be likely to ask him right out thinking it was just a misunderstanding. And saying anything to Jake would disrupt his concentration, which he needed very much just now. 

Kate sighed. For now she would just keep her eyes open and hope she was mistaken. She laughed at herself for a moment. 'Only a few hours out of black and already thinking every man is looking at you. Shame on you.'   But she wasn't fooling herself, and the feeling of being watched continued to crawl up and down her spine.

Before beginning her next set of songs Ruby looked around the Saloon. She checked to make sure the windows were open, which they were. She hoped Judge Lacey was still awake and that he would be able to hear her sing. He had been so nice to her today giving her the book and it meant something that someone could get such enjoyment from her singing. She started off by singing “My Dearest Heart”, his song of choice. 

She continued with all happy songs, adding some more rowdy ones in towards the end. She looked over to Maggie who didn’t seem to mind too much. The patrons bought more spirits when they had drinking songs to drink to. 

She watched Katherine from the stage. Kate looked a bit preoccupied and maybe even worried. She hoped she wasn’t regretting wearing the green dress. She thought about it for a moment then decided it was time to liven things up a bit for both of them. She started talking from the stage. 

“So, I’m having a wonderful day, I hope you are too. It feels like nothing can go wrong today! Now I have this friend, Kate, your lovely waitress for the evening… give us a wave Kate…and she hasn’t been having the great day I’ve been having so I thought I’d help her out a bit. I’m sure somewhere in this room must be a nice, respectable, intelligent man to buy our lovely Kate a drink… anyone?” There are lots of hoots and hollers in response. “Now I said respectable and intelligent! Come on now, no lying! And don’t worry; anyone who doesn’t fit the bill can buy me a drink!” 

Ruby walks off the stage and over to Kate. “Come on Katie, we’re going to loosen you up a bit tonight. It’s just one night so don’t get too worried.” Ruby gives Katherine a knowing smile walks her over to the bar with her arm over Kate’s shoulder. She hoped Tom was right about those bottles…

Katherine shrugged Ruby's arm off her shoulder and yanked off her apron. Her face was crimson and her hands shaking. Tom Whipple was bad enough, but all these men shouting as if she were for sale. "Ruby, I'm mortified! Why in the world would you...." Her voice dropped off. She couldn't come up with the words and Ruby wouldn't understand it if she did. 

She tossed the apron on the bar. "I'll be back in a little while, I need some fresh air," she said as Maggie arrived. Kate didn't wait for the answer. She walked quickly out the door and ran back toward the El Parador. Once out of sight of the Lone Star she slowed down.  If she could do as she wished, she'd never set foot in the place again. But she must work, and she truly liked Maggie and hated to disappoint her. Instead of going inside the Cantina (that horrible Juan Gomez was probably inside) she went into the stables

Ruby was concerned about Kate for about 2 seconds. "Maybe she was mad?" she thought. "Why would she be mad about someone buying her a drink?"   She said out loud, "I'm sure she just needed some air. It is getting very hot in here. You can just leave these drinks on the counter waiting for her."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Thirty-two, “Jake’s Big Hand”, January 6th, 1882:*

The poker game had continued and Ned Walters had dropped out, commenting that he needed the rest of his money for the remainder of the weekend. Jake estimated that Walters had lost close to $200, rather evenly split between him and Adair. One observer decided to take Walters place but lasted only around half-an-hour until he was broke. Cassidy continued to take his cards every hand and then fold, clearly intimidated by Adair's presence at the table. The blacksmith Weller got lucky and won a hand, after which he actually started playing more cautiously. 

Adair didn't talk very much while he played. Whenever somebody who he recognized came near the table he would call to them by name and chat for a few sentences, but that was the extent of his conversation. For the second time this evening a woman dressed as a harlot with a very low-cut dress came into bring Adair a fresh glass of ice water. He would tell her "Thank you Kitty" and then she would leave again. 

Each time she arrived Maggie would give her a look that would kill. Jake wasn't sure if her anger was due to the momentary presence of the loose woman or because Adair wouldn't drink anything of the Lone Star's, even water. 

The final cards were dealt in this hand. Adair called and then raised a full $ 40.00, the most he had raised so far this evening. Weller folded. Cassidy surprisingly stayed in, and raised another $ 20.00. Jake estimated that due to Walters bad luck he still had around $ 80.00 at this point in time. He looked down at his own hand, a full-house comprised of three 8's and two Kings. 

He then had a momentary reprieve from deciding how to proceed when Ruby climbed onto the stage and made an announcement suggesting that people buy drinks for her and Katherine.

Ruby didn't have time to think beyond that as the bar became crowded with over a dozen men all wanting to buy her a drink. Tom Whipple calmed them somewhat and told them they would have to each wait their turn, but to feel free to get themselves one. As such, he and Mills were going to be busy for the next half-hour. 

Back at the El Parador, Katherine picked up a grooming brush and walked over to Meribel. Her breathing calmed as she brushed the mare with long, slow strokes. Meribel nickered softly. "That's my good girl," Kate said softly and kept brushing.   She would go back to the Lone Star in a few minutes. She knew she'd embarrassed herself by leaving, but staying had not been an option. Her nerves and anger were too close to the surface. With each stroke she let a little bit of it go.

Ruby had a few drinks before she noticed the crowd gathering around Jake's table. She excuses herself from the bar for a moment and in response to the moans says, "I'll be right back! Just stay here and keep Tom company, you won't regret it."  She walks over to the table and squeezes in behind Jake. She starts off chipperly, "Hi Jake what's going on..." her voice trails off. "Oh sorry, big hand..." 

Adair looks like the professional no nonsense type so Ruby decides not to try to distract him, well not on purpose anyway. She stands behind Jake and puts her gaze on Adair. She studies him intently.   Tony Lucky's table had finished up their hand and decided to take a break to watch what had turned into a high-stakes hand at Jake's table. Tony slides over behind Jake, sees what he is holding, and whispers into his ear "If you're short on cash I can spot you." I may need that Lucky", Jake whispers back. Without any expression he says to the table, "I'll pay to see those cards gentlemen, I call."

Adair shows his hand to also be a full house, three sevens and a pair of tens. Cassidy then lays down his hand consisting of four queens and an ace. The lumberyard owner says, "Thank you gentlemen. I believe that I"ll quit while I'm ahead."   "Well Mr. Cassidy, it appears that the ladies in the deck are smiling on you tonight. We'll look forward to seeing you another evening." I think it is time for extended break folks. Thank you all for a fine game." To the room. "We are running a little short of players here, if we can fill up the table again we'll start in a half an hour, otherwise the game starts again tomorrow night." 

“My favorite card!” chirps Ruby from right behind Jake. When he startles because she is standing right over him she laughs. Jake is looking at her like she’s crazy so she explains, “The queen. It’s my favorite card.” She pauses and says slowly, ‘Although I guess it’s not my favorite card when it’s played against me…” She starts pondering then decides to not worry about it. “I’d better get back to the bar before there is a riot.” Ruby squeezes Jake’s arm. “You did a great job Jake, maybe Tom and Maggie will hire you. They have an empty table anyway and the crowds have been bigger. Then we don’t have to worry about you working at the bank.”

Dumbfounded, Jake watches Ruby promenade back to the bar. He just shakes his head. And they are worried about me? He stretches and scans the room, and notices Katherine is not there. He looks back at the poker table and his departing players to make certain no one is waiting for him or disgruntled, before he goes off looking for Katherine.

Adair intercepts Jake before he gets far from the table. The man quietly makes the comment "Your girl has quite a voice and a body to match. Tell her that when Mrs. Whipple's prudish ideas get to be too much for her there will be a job waiting over at the Palace Saloon." He then gathers up his belongings and departs.  Cassidy pockets his winnings and asks Jake "Are you running Job's table again tomorrow?" Jake just nods to Adair without answering. He turns to Cassidy and responds. "I expect I'll be running his table tomorrow evening, I don't think Job will be back by then. I look forward to seeing you again." Cassidy says, "Glad to hear it. I normally only come here three nights a week but I think I'll make an exception." 

Jake looks into the kitchen and then out front for Katherine. Although it looks like Jeff has things in hand with Ruby's antics Jake does not want to be too far away. If he does not see her around he'll ask Tom if he knows where she has gone. Ruby is back at the bar. Two cowboys and a prospector almost break out in a fistfight trying to see who will get to sit next to her. Mills growls at them and they stop, the prospector winning out and buying her a drink.

Jake does not see Maggie anywhere around either and goes over to the bar to ask Tom. While there he sees a prospector and a cowboy both trying to get Ruby's attention. There is an empty glass on the counter in front of her and she then downs a second one.   Tom waves Jake over behind the bar and says to him "I hate to have to ask you this after a bad night at the table, but would you mind taking a turn at the piano? Maggie and Katherine both seem to have disappeared and if we don't get Ruby back on stage soon for everybody to share in her attentions I think there's going to be trouble."

Jake nods his agreement to Tom, especially after seeing that Ruby is heading for her second drunk of the day. He quickly sits down at the keyboard and plinks a few keys and then starts into a common drinking song that has many different renditions figuring that Ruby knows at least one of them.   "Ruby darling", he says loudly, "don't make these poor thirsty folks listen to my shabby piano playing, why don't you jump on stage and save me?" "Of course, Jake anything for you." Ruby gets back on stage and sings along to every song Jake plays.

Jake beings to play for her when he now notices that the glass for tips atop the piano, and the other one at the edge of the stage, are both empty. On previous nights Ruby had been very good about making sure to take those whenever she left the stage, but tonight she hadn't been at all concerned about it.   Jake realizes that it is entirely possible that Katherine emptied them both before she left. He also considers that a pair of men who he had seen earlier seated near the stage, that left the Saloon no more than a minute earlier, may have helped themselves while everyone else was distracted at the bar and poker table.

After about fifteen minutes of grooming her horse Katherine decided that it was time to head back to the Lone Star. Nanuet had been up in the loft sleeping lightly, as he always does. He heard someone enter the stables below and crept forward to see who it was, more out of curiosity than anything else. He was surprised to see Katherine, not dressed in her normal garb. She looked upset and frustrated. He watched her as she brushed her mare. He thought about the strength that she must have, to come out here by herself, an easterner and a woman. He gathered his things and was just about to call out to her when she turned and left. Nanuet climbed down from the loft and hurried after the woman. 

When Katherine turned the corner of Main and Fremont she nearly collided with Maggie Whipple. "Oh, I was just coming to check on you," the woman exclaimed. "Are you all right?" Kate replies, “Yes, I'm alright. I just needed to get out of there for a few minutes. I was furious and I didn't want to take it out on anyone. Apparently Jake took Ruby to someone named Mr. Valdez this afternoon, he said he'd explain why but he hasn't yet. Whatever the man did there, it seemed to knock all the sense out of the girl's head. I didn't want to yell at her, it's not her fault. She's just so happy she can't seem to conceive that anything could be unpleasant."   Maggie exclaims "Valdez is the Celtic and Mexican priest. Why would he have taken her to him?" 

Katherine has some difficulty hearing what Maggie said, as the sounds coming from the Comique Variety Hall and Saloon on the corner have now gotten louder, changing from just piano music to a loud deep woman's voice. Much to Katherine's surprise, she recognizes the piece as being from one of Wagner's operas.   

In response to Maggie’s question Katherine says, "I don't know, I'm hoping to get a chance to ask Jake soon." Katherine raised her voice to be heard and put her hand on Maggie's arm to stop her.   "It's been a long time since I heard something like that," she said, moving to peek in the door. She lingered a few moments listening and letting the music soothe her. "Wagner. Always a good choice." She smiled at Maggie. "We should go, I suppose."  Maggie says, "I agree. We should go into the Comique until you calm down a bit more. Don't worry about the Lone Star, your friend Ruby is keeping half the place busy and Jake has the other half enthralled with his game. They won't be needing any waitresses or piano players for at least another ten minutes." The two ladies enter the Comique.

He stopped as another woman met her on the street. He slowed down and approached the women trying not to startle either one of them. Before he could reach them they walked off and entered a building. He couldn't read the sign, but strange music was coming from inside. He hemmed and hawed about whether or not to go inside. He thought to himself, "she did seem pretty upset, and she should be working, something must be going on." 

The Comique is half filled with dwarven prospectors who seem to be enjoying the Norse opera. Katherine decides that the woman standing on stage certainly has the voice for opera. Maggie tells Katherine "That's Flossie McKenna, the famous Denver showgirl. She performed regularly at my father's Saloon there. She originally came here with me and Tom almost two years ago but we didn't have enough business back then to keep her employed and the Comique stole her from us. Well, I guess stole is a bit harsh, more like borrowed. But with you here now I don't see us ever needed to borrow her back."

"You meant Ruby, of course, not me." Katherine said, with half her attention of Flossie. "I can certainly see why you'd be sad to loose her, she's wonderful."  Maggie replies "Well, I guess I meant a collective you. I see you, Ruby and Jake as a trio. That was how Flossie, Tom and I were when we arrived here. She was my best friend, then she and Tom and a falling out and things haven't been the same between her and I since."  Katherine sighs and comments "It's nice to get to hear her voice again but I suppose we should be getting back."   They turn and head out. 

Nanuet straightened his clothes and hair. He wasn't sure how he would be received in a place like this, but he stuck his head in and saw Katherine and the other woman talking near the door.   "Katherine, are you OK? I heard you in the stables. I thought you were supposed to be working?" Maggie acts surprised when an Indian intercepts Katherine at the doorway and begins talking to her.   "Will you excuse me for a moment, Maggie?" 

Kate moved just a few feet away to talk to Nanuet. "I'm fine, I just needed to get out of the Lone Star for a few minutes. Mr. Whipple, Maggie's husband and the owner of the Lone Star...Well, I felt like he was watching me. And then Ruby, trying to 'loosen me up" made an open invitation to the men in the bar to buy me drinks. I'm really not ready for that kind of attention, especially from my employer. I've always found it soothing to be around horses, so I came back to the El Parador for a few minutes.  "I appreciate your concern though," she said and smiled. "We're just on our way back to the Lone Star. Come in if you like and I'll buy you a drink."

Maggie seemed a little surprised at her inviting an Indian over for a drink, but doesn't argue.  Nanuet says, "If you think I will be welcome there and won't cause any more trouble for you then I will gladly accept. I hear Ms. Ruby has a voice worth listening to, and although I would like to I feel I won't get much sleep tonight. Your friend looks a little alarmed there, maybe you want to tell her I don't mean any harm."  

The three head out of the Comique and start back up the street to the Lone Star, three doors down on the right.   A pair of men who had been seated near the piano listening to Ruby for most of the night exit the Lone Star and turn left. As they near the trio one tips his hat towards Katherine and says, "Evening Ma'am, that was some mighty nice piano must you played tonight."   Thank you, sir." Kate smiled. That was one kind of attention she didn't mind receiving. 

"I've forgotten my manners," Kate said as they two men passed them. Mrs. Maggie Whipple, this is my friend Nanuet. He is also staying at the El Parador and has been very kind to me. He noticed me in the stables and came to make sure everything was alright. That's a kindness that deserves a drink, don't you think?"  Nanuet follows Katherine and Maggie back to the Lone Star. 

As he walks in he takes in the scene and responds under his breath to Katherine "And they call my people savages."  Katherine tells him "To be fair, Ruby has been encouraging them. That announcement I mentioned, she made it for herself as well. Looks like they took her up on it. Really, it's usually much quieter here."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Thirty-three,  “The Tip Thieves”, January 6th, 1882:*

"Welcome back Katherine & Maggie." Jake says quickly "Did either of you empty the tip cups before you left?" When they say no Jake says "quick one of you ladies take the piano" to Nanuet, "You there, they tell me you are a friend of Ruby & Katherine’s, if so follow me and stay out of sight. Just scare the crap out of a couple of two-bit thieves if I get into trouble, OK?" Jake smiles and doesn't wait for an answer and is out the door.  Katherine offers to take the piano, grateful to avoid returning to waiting tables for a few more minutes. She wasn't terribly worried about the tip cups. Ruby had probably emptied them, pleased with whatever amount was there.

Jake quickly looks left and right, locating what he thinks are the two men a distance away in the dark. Jake doesn't see them. Nanuet asks "Who are you looking for." Jake replies "Two petty thieves. They just left here." Nanuet remembers the men that he and the ladies had just passed out on the street and replies "Two humans, one six-foot tall with long mustache with jeans, black shirt and brown leather vest, the other a few inches shorter with beard, jeans with chaps, white shirt and red bandana?" Jake says "That's them." Nanuet points east down main street and replies "They went that-a-way".

"Can you find them in the dark?" Jake asks as he is moving in the direction Nanuet pointed. Nanuet says "Should be able to." Both men hurry down to the corner of Fremont and Main and look in both directions. Jake sees a pair of men up a block north at the next intersection, partially illuminated by light coming from the windows of the Palace Saloon on the opposite corner. "Is that them?" he asks. "I think so," Nanuet replies. The men then turn right onto Sierra Street behind the Papago Cash Store and Corral. The corral currently has around twenty horse in and the men he remembers were definitely wearing riding clothes.

In between songs Ruby talks to Kate. "Did you enjoy some fresh air? I bet it's nice out tonight. Was that Nanuet that walked in with you? I invited him here but he said he wanted to get to bed early tonight, something about tomorrow morning? And why did Jake go running out of here? It looked like Nanuet followed him." Kate replies,"Yes, it was Nanuet. I believe he was getting ready for sleep when we met. I don't think he'll be staying long. And I told you all about tomorrow morning, remember? We're going to help the Cartwright's get their cattle back. I asked you and Jake to come along.   Oh yes. Jake seemed worried that the tips cups were empty. He seemed to think someone stole out of them and went to bring them back."

Two blocks away, Jake bolts towards the corral hoping to get close to them before they see him. Jake and Nanuet both run across Fremont street and run by the front of Fly's Boarding House and then pass Bauer's Union Market. Peering around the southwest corner of the Union Market they see the corral. The corral itself is shaped like a large "L" the inside of the L being the Papago Cash Store. They then see both of the men they are looking for opening up the gate to the northeast corner of the corral. 

Nanuet and Jake bend down and hurry across to the corral fence and follow it the fifty-feet back, mostly covered from view by the fence and horses in the corral. The two men walk through the corral and over to the back door of the store where they ring a bell. The door opens up and a man with a key ring comes outside.  Next to the door is a table with saddles on top and below. The storekeeper collects a coin from each man then unlocks two padlocks that each have a saddle chained to metal hooks on the table. The man goes back inside and shuts the door as the two men each pick up their saddles and start to make their way over to some horses in the center of the corral.  Nanuet whispers to Jake "How do you want to handle this? Meet them at the gate to the corral or get them before they get that far?"

Jake replies "Up front and honorable won't work with these scum. Nanuet, try and get behind them just in case." With that Jake is off. He gets through the corral fence and gets as close to the men as he can without them seeing him, trying to stay in shadow, but before they can put down their saddles. 

"Gentlemen, there were a few good folks watching you wondering where is your contribution to the tip cups at the Lone Star. If you catch my meaning. Those talented and pretty ladies deserve better than that don't you think? Now I'm sure that it was just an honest mistake on your part and we don't need to get the Marshall involved, do we? You can come on back and put it in yourselves or we can bring it back for you." Nanuet slips inside the coral fence and also moves as quietly and in the shadows as he can. He works his way behind the two men but keeps himself where he will be able to cut them off if they head towards the coral gate.

The man closest to Jake is caught off guard, standing beside his horse and still holding the saddle in both of his hands. The other one is a bit further back, where Jake cannot see him due to the horse in the way. "Who are you? What are you talking about?" the man exclaims.   Jake answers "If you think there is some mistake we can all walk over to the saloon nice and friendly like and let the witnesses say whether they just saw you two leaving the Lone Star or not and tell their story."

That man looks around, apparently doesn't see anybody, and slowly bends over towards the ground to set down his saddle. Nanuet is around ten feet away from the man. There was a horse between them but the animal is now starting to wander back and out of the way. "Hold on. Give me a second to put down the saddle," the man states. 

Sir, you wouldn't be thinking of putting down that saddle and going for your gun I hope. I'm a peacable man, but if your hand moves to your gun belt you'll be fillin' a box in boot hill tomorrow morning”.   Jake then yells off to the side "Jeff, I think you ought to leave the others here and go get the Marshall, I'm not feelin' too good about them being civilized." At the sound of the name "Jeff" the man in front frantically turns his head from side to side, trying to see where Jake's partner is. 

Meanwhile, the other man has put down the saddle. He remains low and crouched down, still blocked from Jake's field of vision by his friend's house. The horse between this man and Nanuet has wandered off leaving Nanuet nine feet behind the man's left side. The elvan Indian's infravision then sees the man reaching for his gun.

Nanuet had pulled out his knife and quietly attempted to sneak towards the man with the gun. His Indian tracking skills were good and what little sound he made was muffled by the sounds of the horses in the corral. So he was nearly upon the man when Jake made a reference to "Jeff", alerting both met that he was not along. 

The man with the gun extended his gun arm in the direction of Jake's voice and began to stand. Nanuet charged forward. There wasn't time to try to get the gun away from the man, so he instead grabbed the gun arm and pointed it straight up into the air as the shot was fired.   Nanuet continued to hold the arm upward with his right arm while pulling out his knife with the other and holding the blade up to the man's throat. "Drop the weapon" he commanded and the man complied.   Meanwhile, the other man dropped the saddle and raised both of his hands up above his head saying, "Don't shoot! I give up!"

Jake figured at this point it would be a good idea to have his gun out, so he drew and cocked his faithful Colt and stepped forward. "Now there is a nice sensible man."   Jake looks the two over and says, "OK, who's got the money you stole. Or do we wait for Jeff to get back with the Marshall? I think we have attempted murder to add to petty larceny. And you over there, it would be a good idea to drop that gun, my friend with the knife is going to get nervous and his hand has a goodly shake when he does."

"What the Sam Hill is Going On Out Here!" a voice bellows from the back doorway of the Papago Cash Store. Jake, Nanuet and the other petty thieves look up to see the owner of the store standing in the doorway and pointing a double-barreled shotgun in their direction. Jake also realizes what this must look like to the store owner, an armed stranger and an Indian trying to rob two of the man's paying customers.

"Crap." says Jake under his breath. Then loudly, "You are just in time sir, these two snatched some money at the Lone Star and I was just asking them to bring it back when one of 'em took a shot at me." Jake thinks for a moment reflecting on the inherent selfish nature of most mankind and comes up with an idea, albeit a poor one. 

"I don't think they were going to steal anything from you, but who can tell with thieves. We were just trying to solve this without a lot of fuss... you know explaining to the Marshall, court time, bad feelings and retribution later..." Jake pauses, where the heck am I going with this. "want to help us, I'm sure it won't take much of your valuable time." Then in a lower voice. "It's getting harder here for you two to just do the right thing, better offer to give us the money back quick before the Marshall gets here..." Jake thinks to himself, this seemed like a good idea at the time.

"Just get the hell off my property!" the man yells back.   Nanuet and Jake assist the two gentlemen, along with their horses and saddles, out of the Papago and shut up the corral behind them. The store is near the northeastern edge of town and it only takes a few minutes to get over the nearest hill and out of sight. Along the way Jake talks to Nanuet about how deadly and ruthless Marshall Wyatt Earp is and of how many men he's killed for minor infractions. 

They then stop and Jake tells the men "What's your decision. Return the money to us or do we go see the Marshall." The man in the chaps removes a leather pouch from his pocket and hands it Jake. He looks inside, seeing it filled mostly with coins but a few bills. "Where's the rest of it?" Jake comments. 

"That's all from the tip cup," that one says. Nanuet has his hand on the other one's shoulder and applies some pressure. The man pulls out his wallet and empties it of four one-dollar bills, handing them back to the elf. "That's it, we're broke," the first one exclaims.   Jake takes both of the men’s firearms and puts them into the saddlebag on one of the horses and latches it shut. "Now go. Don't let me ever see your faces at the Lone Star again," he exclaims. Both men hastily ride out of town. 

Back at the Saloon things were winding down for the evening. After Jake had called for a break his players had all left, and Tony Lucky's table decided to call it a night as well. Several people stuck around for Ruby's final set of songs, but now that it was over they began to finish up their drinks and head out as well. It was now around 11:30 PM and only a dozen or patrons were still at the tables or bar. 

Jake and Nanuet still hadn't returned and Katherine was starting to worry.  Kate goes looking for Maggie and finds her cleaning a now empty table. "Maggie, would you mind if I stepped out for just a minute? Jake and Nanuet aren't back yet, and I'd like to check on them. I'll come back to help you tidy up." She wondered if she should bring Ruby, and decided against it. "Could you keep an eye on Ruby? I shouldn't be gone long."

Katherine heads outside and is surprised to find Judge Lacey standing just a few feet from the Saloon doors. He is wearing a starched white shirt, dark bow tie, and what looks to be a brand new tailored suit of the current style popular in the East, that she remembers having seen earlier that day on a hanger in his store. His shoes have such a shine that the light from the Saloon reflects off of them. Since this morning he has gotten a haircut and his mustache is neatly trimmed. She thinks that she also smells cologne. 

He is holding a bouquet of cut flowers in his hand and he says "Good evening Mrs. Kale Would you please be so kinds as to ask Miss Ruby to come up to the door. Her singing this evening was exquisite and I would like to give her these to show my appreciation."  "Of course," Kate smiled, holding back a slight laugh. 

Ruby had been thinking to herself about tomorrow. Sure, some patron of the bar was still talking to her but she learned to be good at doing two things at once and was only paying half attention to the man, a prospector she thought.   Her thoughts were really centered on one thing. She had nothing appropriate to wear the next day, not to go riding out into the desert or mountains for sure. No store would be open early enough to get something and she had no money anyway. Katherine only had one outfit she had just bought and being a Native American Sonoma was a lot smaller and well, less curvy, then Ruby. She wasn’t that worried about it but something told her it would be important.  Then the sound of Katherine’s voice interrupted her train of thought.  

Katherine called for Ruby. "There's a gentleman here who would like to speak to you. Can you step out for a minute please?"  Katherine  took a couple steps back in and said quietly to Maggie. "He really is a gentleman, but keep an eye on her anyway."  She stepped back outside. "Ruby should be out in just a moment, Judge Lacey. I'm sure she'll love the flowers. I hope you'll excuse me?" She smiled again and hurried down the street.

Ruby wondered who it was as she excused herself and bounced out the door. She saw Judge Lacey standing there, all spiffy, flowers in hand.  “Judge Lacey, what are you doing here, and all dressed up none the less? I figured you would be home this late.”

Mr. Lacey replies "Um...err....well.....ah.......these are for you." and thrusts the flowers forwards. Ruby takes the flowers from him. He stops fidgeting and rather abruptly stands up straight and at attention. He then states in a fast direct voice a short speech he appears to have rehearsed "Your singing this evening was the most beautiful music that I have ever heard. I wanted to give you these as a token of my appreciation." 

He then waits for a response from Ruby. She smiles. His body then finally relaxes somewhat and he says "I...well......thank you for bringing some joy back into my life. I was wondering if you might be available on Sunday to join me for a mid-day meal at a cafe in town?"

Meanwhile, two blocks away, Jake and Nanuet return to Fremont Street and head south to return to the Saloon. Just as they are nearing Main Street they see Katherine rushing out towards them.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Thirty-four, “Wrapping up the Day”, January 6th, 1882:*

At the doorway of the Lone Star Ruby smiles and take a long smell of the flowers from Judge Lacey. That was twice in one day she got flowers! “These are just lovely Mr. Lacey and it was special of you to come here so late to give them to me.” 

Ruby pondered the thought of having lunch with Mr. Lacey. He was a nice man, even if he was a lot older then she. Normally she would do it to figure out what the best way to take advantage of him was but she wasn’t doing that anymore she reminded herself. She had such a pleasant day today she figured what harm could it do to keep a lonely man company, out of the goodness of her heart and all. Besides he really was trying to impress her and the effort was noticeable. 

Ruby brushes some hair off her face and says, “Of course I’ll meet you for lunch Mr. Lacey, it sounds wonderful.  You know I was thinking of you today. You were so kind to give me that book. I was wondering...probably a stupid question... are you really a Judge or is that your name?"   He smiles like a schoolboy and says "If I go and tell you all of my secrets now what will there be to talk about during lunch? I'll come by here at noon on Sunday to get you and escort you to the dining establishment."  He departs and Ruby heads back into Lone Star. 

Down the street, "Thank goodness," Kate said, a little out of breath. "You were gone so long, I was beginning to worry. Did you find those men?"  She listened as Jake explained what happened, and that they had recovered the money with no one getting hurt. "Do you think Nanuet could give Maggie the money?" She asked. "She seemed a little uncomfortable about him, and it might help. Especially if you play up his covering your back?"  "Oh, and Jake, you still need to tell me what in the world happened to Ruby."

Nanuet says, "But I thought the money belonged to you ladies and Jake, for your singing and piano playing? If you want me to try and look good for Maggie, I don't mind if you don't, but I want you to get the money that you earned. Besides, it is getting late and the sun rises early. Lets get this settled."

Jake replies, "I don't care who gives back the money, those two snakes-in-the-grass just got to me I guess. No, it wasn't my money." Jake says shaking his head. "If Katherine thinks it is a good idea, Why don't you just give it to Maggie and say it was stolen from Ruby and Katherine and you helped retrieve it." Jake shrugs his shoulders. "Katherine and I can just hang out here on the front porch if you need us." Jake pauses and scratches his head, "And Indian," he looks down and then back at Nanuet, "that was probably a bonehead move on my part. But thanks."

Nanuet smiles at Jake and holds out his hand. Jake grasps it firmly and they shake hands.  "Nothing I wouldn't do for a friend."  Nanuet takes the money and walks into the Lone Star.   

When Nanuet goes into the Lone Star, Jake turns to Katherine but keeps an eye on the indian through the door. "So I get off work at the bank and go looking for you and Ruby. I find Ruby at the cantina sitting with; what was his name, Gomez; and drunk nearly to the point of falling over. I'm still not sure what lead to that. Well I rescue her from him, and there was little chance of her being sober enough to sing in a few hours. So I brought her to Valdez, and he removed the ill effects of the alcohol from her. Well apparently, he also removed any worries, bad feelings and a good deal of common sense. She's been little miss happy daisy since then. For a while it was cute and funny. For a while anyway... I had the impression this was temporary and will wear off. If she's like this in the morning maybe we ought to go talk to him about it."

"It stopped being cute and funny when she called out for the men in the saloon to buy me drinks. It was so humiliating being offered up like a filly at auction. And worse..." Kate looked around and moved Jake a bit farther away from the doors. "Did you notice something odd about Tom Whipple tonight?" She hoped the night was hiding her blush. "I felt like he was watching me. I was upstairs earlier with Maggie and it's obvious they keep separate rooms. And after last night, the incident with the floozy, I think he might have known exactly to whom he was renting that room. Maybe I'm imagining things. 

As far as Ruby goes, I hope it's better in the morning. I doubt Mr. Valdez will be up at sunrise, and we have an early start.   You hadn't forgotten had you, about helping the Cartwrights get their cattle? Unless you didn't want to come, of course."  Jake answers, "I've been meaning to ask you about that, but we haven't talked since you road into town earlier." He scuffs he boot across the boards that make up the porch to the saloon. "So Nanuet here meets Flint day before yesterday, and you three go riding out into the desert to see where his partner was murdered. And you run into four guys who you saw in the Marshall's office the day before. And all of you happily ride into the mountains together looking for a bunch of murderous cattle rustlers. 

Now after narrowly avoiding becoming the Indians’ sacrificial offering want to continue on your quest for saving a few dozen head of cattle of these guys you hardly know; and to bring to justice the alleged murderer of this other guy your barely know. And you want to bring the poker player along just in case a game breaks out?" He pauses to take a breath. "Now, I'm not saying I won't help, but I am the only one that thinks this is a little weird?"

The corner of Kate’s mouth twitched. "Well, I didn't have anything better to do, and I'm sure you learned more in your days as a young hooligan than card playing.  Really, the whole thing started with just going out to look at the claim, it escalated from there, and Al is the one who knows where the cave they're holed up in is. You're right, none of us really have a stake in this, but I would hope someday if I need help people wouldn't just turn their backs on me. I would be a hypocrite to do it to someone else."

Jake answers, "Oh, Katherine, there you go being the conscience that this poor old hooligan never had." Jake tries to suppress his laughter but can't. "Hooligan, ha.  Look if you, Ruby and Nanuet are determined to go, I won't let you go alone. But I wonder if you know what you are getting into?" 

Jake looks at her serious for a moment. "How will you know which ones are cattle rustlers and which ones are murderers? Do you care? All of these guys are facing a rope one way or another if we bring them back, what exactly to you have in mind here. Are you riding with the intention of killing these men? I’m not particular to shedding of blood myself.  But I can if that is what needs to be done. Have you really thought about what you are doing tomorrow? Not to mention they will probably not come along quietly." Jakes looks around into the cool night air before continuing. "Aww, hades. I was just thinking that I've been shot at two days in a row now, and it looks like tomorrow will make three." He pushes back his hat, leans against the railing and gives her a big smile.

Inside, Nanuet says to Mrs. Whipple, "Ms. Maggie? We have retrieved some money that a couple rascals took from the tip cups of Ms. Ruby and Ms. Katherine. I helped Jake retrieve it and I wanted to give it to you so that you could get it to the proper people."  Nanuet puts the money on a nearby table and takes a step back. He smiles and says "Have a nice night." before walking out back to his companions.   He opens the door to the Lone Star after hearing the tail end of Jake and Katherine’s conversation. 

The Indian says,"Jake, you have no part in this and I ask nothing of you. I promised Flint I would help him find out who murdered his friend, and I will help see this killer brought to justice. As far as the Cartwrights are concerned, they seem like good people although getting their cattle back is secondary to me. They did help me out with Geronimo, so I at least owe them a try. 

Look, it is getting later as I stand here. Like I said, you are not involved in this situation and if you want to stay out you may be the only wise one among us. I have made a promise to help someone in need. I have life debts to repay to those in need and this seemed like a good place to start."   With that Nanuet walks away back towards the stables of the El Parador looking to catch a few more hours of sleep before dawn. With his adrenaline up from the confrontation in the corral, that seems unlikely.

Katherine and Jake head back into the Lone Star. It's a quarter-of-midnight and the last two patrons are paying their bartabs and then leave.   Maggie asks the employees to have a seat at the round table in the corner. They sit down and Tom puts the "closed" sign on the door as Maggie comes over with a bottle and six small glasses. Maggie says "That Indian friend of yours returned all of the stolen money." Jeff Mills comments "Hard to imagine, an honest Injun." This earns the burly roughneck a nasty look from Katherine. 

Tom asks Jake to run through an account of what happened, which Jake then supplies, giving ample credit to Nanuet. Tom looks Tony and comments "Well, how did you guys do tonight?" Tony says "I had a really good night, took in $ 160. He then hands over $32 to Tom. Tom then turns to Jake and says "You didn't seem to do so well, but at least you lost spectacularly to the right guy. It would have killed me if Adair had won the pot. Cassidy plays here often enough and I'll be hitting him up for a favor next week, so his being in a really good mood about winning over $ 200 won't hurt."

Jake raises his glass and says, "Here's hopin' I get a chance to get some of that money back from Cassidy. Of course after you get your favor." He finishes with a wink. He hands Tom a ten spot and says, "I kinda lost track of where exactly I ended up with the excitement in and out of the saloon. But this ought to cover it. Next time it will be more." Jake says matter of fact and sips his drink.

Tom seems surprised but pleased. He says "Well, what we're celebrating tonight is that with what we've made so far this week I'll be able to move up my plans to build a third floor onto this place. I figured I wouldn't have the money until spring, but thanks to Ruby here this place can now afford it. I'll send a telegram to my Father and Cousin Teddy up in Denver to come down as soon as they can to help me and Jeff build it. Only took the four of us around a month to put on the second floor last year. Say, how does that Indian friend of yours feel about doing manual labor? Another hand would speed things along even faster.

"He had been talking about finding work," Kate said, remembering with a smile how Nanuet had 'lost' his job. "A little short-term work would be agreeable, I think. I'm not certain if his plans include a long-term stay here, so work that he knows has a definite ending might just fit the bill for now. I'll talk to him tomorrow."   Kate shifted her eyes away from Tom Whipple, still uncomfortable with him. Instead she smiled over at Maggie and lifted her glass. "To the Lone Star and the continued success of friends."

The Whipples state say unison "To the Lone Star", they then glance at each other with a freindly smile and simultaneously laugh, then tap each other's glasses together for the toast. "And to our continued success" Tony adds, to which the Whipples and Jeff agree.  The evening ends and Katherine, Jake and Ruby leave the Lone Star to head back to the El Parador.


----------



## Silver Moon

Silver Moon's Son visits Promise City


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Thirty-five,  “Arrival at Rustler’s Mountain”, January 7th , 1882:*

Al, Flint, Katherine, Nanuet and Ruby gather out front of the El Parador shortly after 6:00 AM knowing that it will be another half-hour until the first light of dawn will be coming over the horizon. The town itself is quiet on this cool Saturday morning. All six are dressed in riding clothes even Ruby, attired in some ill-fitting clothing borrowed that morning from the Hotel’s handiman Grant Keeber. 

Bleary eyed Jake is up in the morning shortly after the others and quietly eats a bit of breakfast and then takes something for the ride. On the way to the horses he says "Do we have any extra rifles and shotguns? I can shoot anything, but don't own any rifles. And though I love my Colt, it is not much good at a distance. Be handy to have extras just in case, for anyone who knows how to shoot one." And "They might be hiding in the caves, Flint you bringing any dynamite?" He pats the saddlebag over his shoulder and says "Eighteen sticks" 

Ruby shows him the horse which he doesn't inspect, he just puts the extra breakfast and a bottle in a saddlebag, rubs the horses nose a few times while saying something into her ear and mounts up. They hear the sound of horses in the distance, as five mounted men ride forward. They recognize the three Cartwright brothers. Adam introduces the other two as his brothers-in-law Nick and Heath Barkley. They have an extra horse with them, explaining that it is for Flint as his mule would slow them down too much. The dwarf starts to complain about that until Katherine reminds him that they are all doing this as a favor for him. Everyone mounts up and the eleven ride off to the southeast along the main road to Galeyville.

Katherine hadn't had the chance to resize the riding clothes she'd bought the day before, so instead she wore her equestrian clothes from the East. She felt rather out of place, and a bit out of sorts. Jake's comments the night before had haunted her sleep. What did they intend to do when they found these men? 

Their intent was to take them to the County Sheriff. But she'd seen enough already to know that unless they caught them completely unaware, they'd fight. They'd rather die from a bullet than a rope. Tom's pistol felt heavy and unfamiliar tucked in the pocket of her jacket. She looked at Jake and Ruby. She had brought them here; what if something happened to them?   But what if's were dangerous. Kate took a firmer hold on the reins and sat up straight, the pistol pulling her jacket down on one side. She would use it if she had to.

“What the hell am I doing out here?” thought Ruby sleepily. She was not a morning person by any stretch and this hour was just ungodly. She was tired from the day before. It had been a long, strange day. Sure she had felt great but when she thought back to some of the things that happened or that she agreed to she wondered what she had been thinking. And true it was great that the Whipples felt they could rely on her to bring in money for the Lone Star but they were making it harder and harder for her to just leave if she wanted to. She was already starting to feel tied down. 

Most of her thoughts centered on now though. Her borrowed clothes were falling off and she wasn’t even sure what she could do to help out. Her specialty was avoiding altercations such as the one they were riding right into. It didn’t help that she was still practically asleep. 

They had been riding for a little over an hour. The first light of dawn had crept over the mountains to the east but the sun hadn't showed itself yet. They reached the turn in the road that the Apache had spoken of and turned east.   They cross an area rich in vegetation, with a variety of plants and trees. They soon reach the field with the large sycamore tree and ride up to it. The Apache had done as they asked and placed stones to represent the cave's occupants. "Good thing we brought so many of us," Flint comments as they count out twenty-six stones.  “What the heck did that mean?  Ruby thought.   “Is there some sort of plan here or what?” she asked to no one in particular.

"Care to elaborate on that Flint?" Says Jake apparently coming out of his half asleep state, stretching and rubbing his eyes. "And I wouldn't mind if someone answers Miss West's question either." He looks around the vast lands around him thinking that there are plenty of places for a man with a gun to hide.  Adam Cartwright answers the first question stating "The Apache said they would leave one stone here for each rustler hiding out in the caves. I count twenty-six stones." 

Flint interjects "Plan's simple. We sneak up on the caves, toss in the lit sticks of dynamite, and shoot anyone still alive in the caves afterwards."   Kate exclaims "If that's the plan, I'm turning around and going back to Promise City. I didn't come out here to kill people. At least, not as anything but a last resort."

Jake smiles and shakes his head a couple of times. "I'm glad we are all in agreement then."   Katherine gives him one of her looks and he clears his throat and looks away.  "Except for the implications on my standings in the afterlife, I like Flint's plan. But I don't think we'll get that chance. I don't know how far away we are from the caves, but if I had 26 people I think I'd have a few of them out as scouts or spotters. Whenever we are in range of some kind of signal we should be on the look out for them. And for the signal. Some kind of reflection from the sun might work for them depending on time of day and direction. It is quiet, quick and leaves no trace." 

Nanuet comments, "Flint, if there is anything I have learned in my life it is that vengeance does not pay. You will do your partner's memory no good by killing all of these men in his name."  The image of a certain innocent centaur lying dead behind a boarding house overwhelms Nanuet for a moment. He looks at a blue wampum bead in his hand for a second, swallows hard.  

Jake whispers to the dwarf "Hey Flint, how about you show me the finer points of working with that dynamite, you know, just in case we need some rubble or something cleared..." He then looks at Al. "You've been to the caves, any thoughts?"  

She replies "There were a series of caves that appeared to have been recently inhabited. One large cave included some bunks, a woodstove that was vented through a pipe in the roof to the outside, cooking gear, and a trunk with food and beverages. A larger adjacent cave had a forge and various branding equipment, shovels and a wheelbarrow filled with manure. We concluded that this was recently used as a hideout for cattle rustlers.   There were also another group of caves higher up the mountain above the mouth of that set of caves but we didn't investigate those since it would have been hard for the horse to climb. I doubt they would have been able to get the cattle up there. That larger cave was big enough that you could have fit over 100 cattle if you packed them in tightly.

Nanuet continues, "As we approach the caves, I will scout ahead and see what they have as far as guards. Then we will take strategic positions to cover the cave and call out Harvey Knowles. We will let them know that we have their position covered, not giving up our numbers and try and take them peacefully. I know it is an unlikely scenario, but I feel we must try. Once we find out who Knowles is we must try to not kill him, I must bring him to Geronimo. Very basic I know, and I am open to suggestions."

"Well, I have to agree we need to understand what we are up against. So your scouting ahead seems like the best idea to me." Jake says to Nanuet. "Though you should have someone not too far behind to help cover you just in case. I don't know who is best skilled to do that in this group. I'm a city boy and don't know anything about moving quietly and hiding out here, but if there is no one better I'll cover you." 

"But I don't think calling them out to surrender will work. We lose surprise just to offer them an appointment with a noose. If we don't have anything better to offer, why would they come out? I'm hoping that your scouting gives us some new ideas. What do you all think?" He finishes looking around. "I'm good at being quiet, I can sneak up there too." says Ruby.

Nanuet states, "Well my intentions were always to capture and turn them into the proper authorities, not murder. Then again, I am doing this to assist Flint and the Cartwrights. I don't have a badge myself and I don't have anything to gain except maybe a favor in return. If we are not here to have them surrender to us, then I am not sure why we are here. " Nanuet scratches his head for a moment then says   'Maybe we should try and capture the scouts first, if there are any, and go from there?'

The Cartwrights like that idea as well. The do agree with Jake about not blowing the element of surprise, as they see that as the only way to survive an encounter where they are outnumbered more than two-to-one and the other side has the advantage of defendable high ground. 

Al leads the group onward for the next half-hour as the sun finally shows itself over the mountains. When they are on the far side of the hill immediately in front of the mountain with the caves she suggests that they tie up the horse and proceed from here on foot. 

From there they circumnavigate the hills to come up on the mountain with the caves from the side where the sun could be reflected using a mirror. The Cartwrights and Barkleys agree to hold position there with Flint and Katherine. Flint makes sure that Jake has six sticks of dynamite and instructions as to how to light them. Nanuet, Ruby and Jake move on.

As the others moved silently away Kate leaned back against a large rock jutting up from the ground. She knew she would be no help to the others, but she still hated sending them off on their own; especially since it was she who had asked Jake and Ruby to come. Suddenly she felt very lonely. 

She pushed her long braid back over her shoulder and bushed some dirt off her pants. Not long after they'd been married Tom insisted that if she was going to continue riding that she dress sensibly. Riding side-saddle in a dress was a good way to break your neck, he'd insisted. So pants it was. Her Father nearly had a fit, but Tom eventually won him over. She still got a secret little thrill each time she slipped into her riding clothes. 

'I should write home,' she thought suddenly. It had been 2 months since she'd done so, and they were probably worried. Well, if she got out of this intact she'd make sure to do it. She tipped her hat back in an unconcious imitation of Jake and smiled at the others.

The trio makes their way up a small ledge on the side of the mountain leading to the caves that Al spoke of. Ruby's keen observation skills spot a thin wire across the road before Nanuet can trip it. Jake traces the wire over and up, finding it connecting to a trap on the trail just above them designed to release a pile of rocks onto the heads of travelers on the ledge while simultaneously triggering two cowbells tied to it. Jake carefully cuts the wire and reties both ends on both sides of the trail to possibly prevent his allies behind from triggering it. 

Now that they are alerted to that type of trap they keep their eyes open, finding two more similar traps which they likewise deactivate. They continue forward and begin to round a bend. Nanuet stops and peers around, seeing the mouth of the first cave on the other side. The narrow ledge continues for fifty feet right up to a larger ledge at the cave mouth. Unfortunately there are at three guards armed with both rifles and handguns waiting there and possibly more inside the cave. None of the guards were looking in Nanuet's direction, one looking down to the valley below while the other two were talking to each other.

Ruby reflects on the description that Nanuet just gave them. She takes a deep breath in before speaking.  "We have two choices that I can see. One, walk right up and tell them Geronimo sent us to find Knowles. That might not be the best idea but worth a shot. They might not want to piss off the Indians if you know what I mean. Or two, get these guys away from the cave and sweet talk them a bit into giving us more information about what is going on. I guess we have to knock them out unless we have a way to shut them up. 

Ruby pauses. "I vote choice number two. We throw some rocks or something and draw them away from the cave a bit. I know I can sneak up behind them but I can't take all three of them."    Jake says "Choice one could only be Nanuet walking up, and if that one didn't work and they take him in our already poor odds get worse."  Jake adds with dissapointment in his voice, "And that would rule out throwing dynamite in the hole.  Choice two would only work it all three of those men wanted to come check something out. And that would only work if it was something each wanted but didn't want the others to get." He adds, "Human nature being as generous as it is." He shrugs his shoulders and says apologetically. "I'm outta ideas."

Nanuet put hides his knife behind his back and under his shirt, givng Jake his other weapons. He walks out alone behind the bend holding his hands up in the air and saying something in the Apache language. This catches the attention of all three guards, one of whom points his rifle while the others draw their revolvers. 

"Geronimo wants to speak to Harvey Knowles," the elf says. Two guards relax but the one with the rifle remains tense and continues to point his weapon "Who?" that guard states. One of the other guards comes up to him and gestures with his hand to lower the rifle, telling the man "Harvey's the guy who talks to the Injuns. This red-skin don't mean no harm, calm down." 

That man walks to the end of the larger ledge, where is is now around fifteen feet from Nanuet, and says "He's in the upper cave with Curley Bill and Frank." gesturing to the caves higher up which the group had seen earlier but actually can't be seen from this ledge. "I'll let them know you're coming." The man then heads over to the cave entrance and puts on a pair of leather gloves. He then lifts two thin wires that had be lying against the cliff wall, giving a tug down on one and a pull up on the other. "Go on up," he tells Nanuet.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Thirty-six, “Mistaken Identity”, January 7th , 1882:*

Nanuet heads back to the other two since the steeper incline up to that higher cave was a few hundred feet back. When they get to that section of the trail Heath Barkely and Kate are waiting for them. Heath says "Adam moved back a bit and spotted some more guards at that cave higher up. We came up to warn you, now wanting you to get caught on this ledge in a crossfire." Jake replies "Thanks, but we already know them. In fact they're expecting Nanuet here walk right up to them all peaceful like. Why don't you head back down and bring the others up to this point, we'll keep Kate with us."

Jake says, "So now what, Nanuet? Do we do the same thing up above and take Knowles out?" Jake says pointing up the hill. "I wonder how many there are up there? And don't those names sound familiar?"  Nanuet replies "The names do sound familiar don't they?"   Nanuet takes a deep breath and clinches his jaw.  "I will go to the upper caves and speak with Knowles. I will tell him that Geronimo has sent me to bring him back for a pow wow. I hope he will come, and when he does I will lead him here and we can subdue him, then get more information from him."   Before anyone can say anything to stop him, Nanuet turns and begins walking up to the upper caves.

Jakes looks at Ruby & Katherine, then shrugs his shoulders. "I don't want him too far away where we can't help him. I'm for following at a distance and stopping at a good hiding spot." He looks questioningly around.  Ruby exclaims "Well I'm going with you." She gives Jake the you-can't stop-me look while she pushes her hair up into her hat.  Katherine states, "I don't like him going alone either, but if we move to a different hiding spot, won't he be just as surprised as Knowles when we come flying out? I don't think that's a particularly good thing." Unfortunatley for her by the time Katherine makes that comment Jake is already on his way after Nanuet with Ruby right behind him. Katherine shrugs and follows. 

When Nanuet glances back he sees the others climbing up the path as well. Kate met his eyes and shrugged again, indicating the others. "They wanted to find a better hiding place, a little closer in case you need some help." Jake continues to follow Nanuet at a distance, letting Ruby and Katherine catch up. "How in Hades are we going to subdue this guy? I'm thinking we just stick a couple of guns in his back and march him back to the folks down below. Any good ideas?"  And seeing the look on Katherine's face he adds, "and yes I did hear you before, and no I don't ignore all your ideas." He finishes apologetically.

She looked down at the rocks at her feet. "I don't know anything about this sort of thing, anyway," she said quietly. Kate felt rather lost up here, picking her way up a mountain trail toward two dozen armed men. 'I must be insane,' she thought to herself.

The four proceed upward for a few minutes longer. They then hear a voice from immediately ahead of them say “Hold on, you don’t want to step there.”  A man dressed in cowboy clothing steps out from a crevice in rock. The four notice that the crevice was not visible before this minute due to the way the sun happened to have been shining down, making it nearly invisible up to that point. He has a gun holstered in his belt but no other weapons out and is not acting in a threatening manner. He then reaches back into the crevice.

The man pulls out an eight-foot long wooden plank in his hand, which he places on the rocky rail immediately before them. "Come on it's safe now" he says. Nanuet walks across the plank, which sags in the middle, a four-foot wide section of the ledge apparently being some type of magical illusion. The man tells the others “Come along, they’re expecting you.” "So much for us surprising them," Ruby whispers. "I guess we'd better go." She looks at Jake and Katherine and proceeds to lightly walk across the plank. "Damn", Is all Jake can muster. And he walks across.

The four continue on, the man not following them. They soon arrive at the end of the trail, at a rough shelf approximately twenty feet wide and fifty-feet long. There are two caves near the back of each side of the shelf. They can see into the one closest to them, which looks to go around twenty feet deep before ending in a thirty-foot round chamber. The walls to the chamber look to be damp. Three rusty metal army-issue bunks are inside the chamber along with a few wooden trunks and a pile of empty bottles. 

There are currently two men on the shelf, one with a rifle near the far cave and the other in the center of this shelf. The closer man has a holstered gun on his belt. He approaches the four.  The man walks right up to Jake and extends him hand in greeting, a broad smile on his face and exclaims, “Glad you managed to find the place Deadeye, we weren’t expecting you for another day or two.” Ruby raises an eyebrow at Jake. "Friends of yours?" Jake shakes the man’s hand firmly, "Glad to get out of the sun. Quite a place you got here." He replies "It's gets pretty noisy down in the cave below, especially when we change the brands on the cattle."  He then takes a good long look at both Katherine then at Ruby and says “And I see you brought Curley Bill some presents.”  

"Nothin's for free you know, we'll work out some deal he and I", Jake laughs and looks at Ruby and Katherine and gives them a wink.   Ruby whispers "Excuse me? Jake what is going on?" "Brandy," Jake says firmly, while looking at Ruby, "Keep Jenny quiet for a minute will you?" Jake hardly needed to suggest they keep quiet. Kate was too shocked to anything else. Obviously Jake knew these people. Had he known they were here, even as he suggested they rethink coming out here. She hated suspecting him of anything, she'd grown rather fond of Jake. 

And what was all this about "presents" for the boss? There was only so far she was willing to play along, and being a gift was very close to the line. She reached forward and took hold of Ruby's hand.   Katherine whispers to Ruby "I know that man from Tombstone. He occasionally made meat deliveries to the boarding house where I stayed. His name is Billy, I don't know his last name. He didn't seem to recognize me, but I am dressed rather differently."

Turning back to the man who had he had been talking to Jake  says, "There's some I don't know here, who are they?"   The man doing the talking says "These guys all work for Curley Bill, most of them are local. Toby said you ain't never been to the Arizona or New Mexico Territories before Deadeye, so I'd be surprised if ya knew any of them. Don't worry none, they can all be trusted. Been working with most of them for years."

Ruby takes a step in front of Kate. She has suddenly become suspicious of Jake and his involvement in this. She looks around and tries to figure the best way off the cliff.  Any possible exit back the way they came abruptly ends when the man who had assisted with the plank come up on the trail behind them. The man who Katherine recognized as Billy tells him “Dell, You stay guard out here with Jack, I’ll take Deadeye and his, err, friends to go meet the boss.” Kate took a deep breath. The shelf suddenly seemed a lot smaller.

Jake turns towards Dell so he isn't facing the way that 'billy' wants to walk. Stalling. To Billy, "So is the other caves that saw coming up here yours too, the ones over there." He points. He gestures to the first cave with the three rusty bunks and says "What you see is all there is to that one, just for me, Dell and Jack sleep when we ain't on guard duty. The boss has the good cave" gesturing to the far one. 

Jake adds, "Oh, and this Injun has a message from Geronimo to Harvey Knowles is he with the boss and Toby?"   The man replies  “Knowles is in with the boss since he's the only one who speaks local Injun. Toby's down in the big cave below with the cows. He doesn't rate with the big guns like you do. Willing to be he's hopes you'll help get him elevated up here to the easier work." The man then says to Jake "Oh, sorry Deadeye. I should have introduced myself. I'm Billy Claibourne. You ready to come meet the boss?"

"Well I want to make sure the boss," Jake laughs, "likes what he sees. I want to get full value." With that Jake walks over to Ruby, fluffs up her hair, leans in close and whispers "We ARE in deep crap. When I say let's go, you get the drop on Dell" while he unbuttons a couple of buttons on her shirt. Then he spins her around "What do you think Dell?" 

“Crap is right,” Ruby thinks. “How the heck did we think we were going to do this? We are totally unprepared.” Ruby still wasn’t sure about Jake. Either he was involved in this or he was a great liar. Either way she realizes she shouldn’t have trusted him. Ruby is about to clock Jake in the head for unbuttoning her shirt when she realizes that this is the best plan, well the only plan they have. She decides to go with it, but Jake is going to get holy hell over this she thinks. 

There was something in his eyes as he unbuttoned her shirt that told her he was enjoying himself in this crazy situation. And something that gave her chills. It had been a long time since she had let a man unbutton her shirt. “Oh he’s a scoundrel all right, just the kind who always gets you in trouble. And you're already not paying attention you dumb girl.” 

He lets her go, as he turns he catches Nanuets eye and tries to indicate that he move towards Jack. He moves over to Katherine and puts his left arm around her waist "this one is mine" and nuzzles her neck and whispers "I'm trying to get us out alive. When I say Let's go, you pull your gun on the guy I've been talking to." He looks up at 'Billy' and smiles. "Alright, enough fun for now. Let's go."  

Like lightening Jake draws his pistol, lets go of Katherine, his left hand cocking the colt as it comes up to chest level of Billy, and prays to Hermes that the women trust him more than he deserves and exclaims "Freeze."  Billy just laughs and says "Good one Deadeye. Like any of us would be fool enough to draw on Deadeye Douglas." 

The name Deadeye Douglas means nothing to Nanuet. Ruby has only has a vague recollection of having heard it before, believing him to be some type of outlaw. Jake and Katherine however both recognize it from several different newspaper stories that they’ve read in the last few years.  Deadeye Douglas was a member of the Douglas Gang, a group comprised of four brothers and a few other criminals. They were known for robbing banks and trains in California, Nevada and Utah. Unlike the Dalton or James Gangs, the Douglas Gang usually attempted to hit their targets when there would be a minimum of people around and they only used guns only as a last resort. 

Around a year earlier ago Federal Agents lured the Douglas Gang into a trap. A gunfight broke out and ‘Pig Eye’ Douglas was killed while his brothers, ‘Eagle Eye’ and ‘Bullseye” Douglas were captured along with gang member Jake Krain. Deadeye Douglas had managed to escape with two other gang members, a roughneck named Toby Harris and an attractive female safecracker from back east named Mae Clarke.   The only other details that Jake can recall now about the Douglas Gang are that ‘Bullseye’ Douglas was the Gang’s leader and that ‘Eagle Eye’ Douglas was only a half-brother, his mother having been an elvan Indian.

It was almost as if an electric shock ran through Kate when Jake slipped his arm around her waist. Only one man had ever touched her in such an intimate way, and even though it had been months her body remembered. She was very aware of his breath on her neck as he whispered his instructions.  She may not have been sure who she could trust here, but she was absolutely sure "Billy" was someone she could not. Kate slipped her hand into her pocket while Jake's body shielded her movements.   Suddenly he moved and the cue came. The pistol slipped smoothly from her pocket and pointed at Billy, the butt cupped in her left hand and her right index finger on the trigger.

After Jake says "let's go" and while Dell is still busy staring at what's underneath her now partially unbuttoned shirt Ruby quickly palms her pistol and points it right at his head. "How'd you like the view?" she asks with a slight smile.  Jake was right about one thing. There was just no way she could stay out of trouble.

Billy Claibourne had found Jake's instant draw to be funny at first but when the two ladies had him and Dell in their gunsights just seconds later his mood ochanged. Billy then glanced over to his other backup, only to see that the Indian had used managed to disarm Jack.  

Billy looks back to Jake and says in a more serious voice, "Okay Douglas, you've made your point. I jumped to the wrong conclusion regarding your women."  He then glances at Katherine and Ruby and says "My apologies ladies. I'll be sure to let the boss know that your are both members of Deadeye's new gang, with many hidden talents." He then takes a longer look at Katherine in her fancy riding clothes and smiles. "Jenny, huh? You must be that Mae Clarke that Toby talked so much about. Glad to have you on board."

Kate nodded and held Tom's pistol steady. Oddly, she wasn't afraid. Now that something was actually happening she felt calm, as if she had somehow stepped out of the way. "I can handle it," she said casually.  "Let's stick with Jenny for now," she said to Billy. "Mae's rather well known, after all." The pistol was still pointing steadily at him, but she relaxed her hips, letting one jut forward in a cocky fashion as she grinned.

When Katherine has her gun on Billy, Jake swivels his over to point at Jack and says, "Indian, you take care of this one." Pointing at the man Billy.   I need to have a serious conversation with your boss without his hired guns standing behind me. No offense gentlemen. And you know my reputation, no one NEEDS to get hurt if you just do as you are told."  "Tie and gag 'em." He says to his friends, and in a whisper to Katherine. "Keep pretending I'm the outlaw Deadeye, they'll be more afraid of him that Jake Cook. And you're some outlaw Jenny, so don't act afraid. Play along!"

The three cattle rustlers are quickly tied, gagged and carried into the side cave and further tied to their rusty bunks. A quick search is made of the trunks in the small cave, with Jake and Ruby pocketing several knives, to ensure that nothing is left behind that the men could possibly use to cut themselves out.

Jake gathers up their weapons and looks to see if there are any that may be helpful. He questions Billy about how to get to where the boss is located, any traps or precautions, and who is in there besides the boss and Knowles. Adding "He won't know you told me and you never know who you'll be working for next." 

Billy tells him "No traps, Curley Bill figures anyone who makes it this far will be stopped by the guards. Just stick to the main tunnel and go right when it curves. When you see the light from the chamber ahead there's a trick we have to announcing yourself, but if I tell you he'll know I told you. Just yell out who you are at that point since he's already expecting you." 

They head back to the main shelf with Jake talking quietly to Ruby, Katherine & Nanuet. "Let's keep up the charade that I'm Deadeye and you are my gang. Except for the message from Geronimo part Nanuet, so far that plays well. Let's see if we can capture this gang a few at a time." Jake stops and notices the way they are looking at him. "What?"

"You seem to have some experience with this kind of stuff Jake. Something you forgot to mention perhaps? I guess this isn't the time to discuss specifics but I hope you know what you're doing." Ruby pauses while she still ponders her trust in him.   "Let's go." She starts walking down the tunnel.

"Oh, thank you Jake, that was quick thinking" He says in a falsetto voice doing a poor imitation of Ruby, then follows her. "Hold up a second."   When they all catch up he starts again, "Maybe we can have some plan before we get to the Curly Bill? I don't know if he has ever met Deadeye or not, so if we use that ruse he may know it's a trick when he sees me. We could try the Geronimo message angle, or maybe even take the idea from Billy that Deadeye's brought him a gift, come out and see." He speaks quietly so that it won't carry in the cave. "We need to catch them off guard."

"I think he'd be suspicious of the gift angle," Kate said thoughtfully. "I'd go with the message. It is true, after a fashion, and since we're already up here they shouldn't have reason to believe it's a ruse." 

Somewhere in the last few moments, Kate had decided to put her trust in Jake. This was the same young man who had been watching out for them, escorting them, and making sure no one gave them any trouble, after all. He'd had plenty of opportunity already to take advantage of them, and he had not. Her instincts said he was what he'd told them, even if he hadn't told them everything yet. She laid her hand briefly on his arm, looked him in the eye, and gave a slight nod before letting go.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Thirty-seven,  “Reaching the Leader’s Lair”, January 7th , 1882:*

A lantern lights the cavern at the beginning of the cave. This initial area is around twenty-foot square and the only thing in it right now is a shotgun propped against the wall near the mouth of the cave with a wooden box of shotgun shells sitting on the floor beside it. The back of the cave has a tunnel approximately five feet wide and seven-feet high that heads deeper into the mountain. The tunnel looks to go for approximately fifty feet before curving downward and to the right. There appear to also be some smaller tunnels branching off to the left from the main tunnel.

Jake looks at his arm and smiles back only for a moment.  "Alright, Geronimo's messenger it is." and he pats Nanuet on the shoulder. "Follow Billy's direction and call out to them. Tell 'em that Deadeye's gang is here too if they ask any questions or whatever. Ruby, why don't you go after Nanuet. If things aren't going well, distract them or something. If things start goin' south just hit the floor and I'll start shooting. And Katherine you follow me. If anything bad happens... well, remember I have some dynamite; light it and run like the blazes." Jake stops talking shrugs his shoulders and tries a halfhearted grin.   On the way by he takes the shotgun and a couple of pockets full of shells.

The cavern goes for approximately fifty feet before curving downward and to the right. There are some smaller tunnels branching off to the left, but based upon the tracks Nanuet concludes that they are currently not being used. The group continues for another hundred feet reaching a “T” intersection. Nanuet again studies the tracks and determines which one is the most traveled. 

Nanuet notices an area just prior to a wide curve in the tunnel where the tracks indicate that some of the people who passed this way stopped and turned to the side. He examines the stone walls at this point and finds a section of wall that looks wrong. Closer examination by him, Ruby and Jake discover that a stone is actually hinged in place to a small metal box imbedded into the wall. The box is opened to reveal a pair of musical instruments inside, namely a metal bell, four inches high with a five-inch handle, and a small metal flute-like instrument.

"I wonder why they would keep these hidden," Katherine said quietly. "Of course, they don't seem like the kind of things cattle rustlers would have anyway. I mean, what are they doing with a piccolo?" She resisted the urge to reach past the others and pull the small flute out. "I'm not the musical instrument expert here" Jake says looking Katherine, "and obviously they did use it for something. Maybe the signal Billy Claibourne mentioned?"

Ruby comments "Probably the signal he was talking about. But let's not leave it here for them to signal each other in case of trouble." Ruby takes a handkerchief out of her pocket and quietly takes the items out of the box. She makes sure they are wrapped up so they won't make noise and closes the box back up. As she places them in her pants she thinks "It's a good thing these clothes don't fit, the pockets are huge!"   "We ready to go on?"

Nanuet says, “Yes, the longer we wait here the more can go wrong with men we have tied up outside. I am sure someone will come and check on them soon.  They said we should just let them know we are here by yelling out. Jake decides it is a fine time to make sure the shotgun is loaded and then holds the gun vertically in his left hand behind him, blocking it's view.

Nanuet yells further into the cave "I AM A MESSENGER FROM GERONIMO, I NEED TO SPEAK WITH HARVEY KNOWLES" In the moments while they waited for an answer, Kate took a few seconds to settle herself. Jake had asked her to play along, and she was going to do that. She took a deep breath and changed her posture. Her shoulders pushed back and she put her weight on one hip. It was all in the attitude, she decided. She would just follow Jake's lead and bluff her way through this.  A voice from around the bend that sounds like it is no more than 50 or 60 feet away yells back to Nanuet "Who are you? And where's Claibourne?"

While Nanuet stops to decide a response the four hear the sound of distant footsteps upon the rocky floor from somewhere up ahead and around the bend. They also hear the distinct sound of a shotgun being closed shut.   He yells back “I am Nanuet, I come here with a message for you from Geronimo. I told your men outside the cave that the message was for your ears only. I am unarmed, your men have checked me. I need to speak with you.” The voice yells "Hold on a minute".  The four now hear a number of strange sounds that resemble metal machinery moving including some grinding noises and a loud clang. The voice then says "Okay, you can come forward now." 

Nanuet does as instructed. He rounds the bend which continues to curve, then sees a metal doorway at the wall thirty feet before him. The door is ajar and there is a chamber on the other side but he cannot see in it. A man holding but not pointing a shotgun is standing in the tunnel beside the door.  Nanuet also notices at a point approximately seven to twelve feet before the door there is a five-foot square section of the tunnel floor that looks rather unusual. Across this section is a three-foot wide and five-foot long wooden bridge supported by metal bracing across it. On both sides of the bridge the floor looks normal except for where the bridge is literally going through it. He concludes that this is another false-floor illusion similar to the one back on the ledge trail and that the man had done something to make the bridge move into place.   The man nods his head back to the door and says "Knowles is inside Injun. You can go see him."

Jake motions to Ruby and Katherine to come close and whispers "How much time to we give him before we do something? I wonder if Jack or Dell should yell down the hallway that Deadeye is here?"    Ruby replies "Not long. I'm not sure what he's going to accomplish in there. Hopefully he can bring Knowles back out and we can ambush him. Otherwise we'd better pray they don't reset whatever machinery they had to adjust to let Nanuet in."

Nanuet moves forward and enters the room. The man follows and shuts the door behind them. Kate, Jake and Ruby hear the sound of the door closing. Nanuet is surprisingly calm as he enters the room. He takes a moment to survey his surroundings and attempts to spot anyone hiding using his keen eyes and infravision.  

Outside, Jake comments, "Well, we can temporarily take charging through the open doorway with guns blazing off our list of options." Ruby says nothing but starts moving forward, staying against the wall and moving slowly. She gestures for Jake and Katherine to stay where they are and puts her finger to her lip for them to be quiet.    

Ruby reaches the weird floor she stops and examines it. She determines that the "floor" to both sides of the bridge is only an illusion. She lowers her head down through the illusion on the left side of the bridge. Underneath is a deep pit that drops down for as far as she can see.   Metal braces coming up from the wall on the rights side of the bridge support the bridge itself. The metal braces all have hinges on them and she concludes that they are mechanical rather than magical in nature, and that some type of device is used to have them raise and lower the bridge. When lowered the braces would fold into themselves like an accordion and lower the wooden bridge to be parallel the right wall. 

She reaches the door and peering through the keyhole determines that there is a large chamber on the other side from which she hears at least two male voices, neither of them Nanuet's. She looks to the crack on the side of the door and concludes that it is currently shut but not locked. Ruby goes back to Katherine and Jake and tells them what she found out. 

Nanuet has gone through the door into a large irregularly shaped chamber. The man with the shotgun follows him and shuts the door behind them. The room is roughly shaped like a fat letter “X”, with the diagonal side that they can see running for sixty feet and being approximately twenty feet wide. The entrance to the chamber starts at the lower right hand (southeast) corner. There are two men seated at a table in the center of the room at the intersection of the X. He can only see the beginning of both side hallways the other directions. 

From the entrance way he can see at the opposite end of the chamber from where they are standing there is a blankets hung across a wooden bar, creating a makeshift doors The blanket is pulled partially to the side and they can see a doorway behind into a darkened room. He can make out that the far room has a large canopy bed inside. 

The chamber itself is not what he would have expected from a cave, as it is both well furnished and lit up by magical light. A coat rack with five hats and two coats is in the room near the passageway where they have entered. Mexican-style woven rugs cover the floor. Six high-backed and quality made wooden chairs with red velvet cushions are around an elaborately made wooden table at the intersection of the four hallways. Bookcases filled with books are along the left-hand side of the hallway. Standing in and at the far end by the entrance to the northwestern chamber is a wooden case with glass doors housing several rifles. 

Several paintings in gold frames are propped up against all of the walls; most being paintings of desert landscapes and a few are portraits of regal looking wood elves. Unlike the cavern leading to the room, this room does not feel at all damp and is actually somewhat warm at around seventy degrees. A woodstove with a coffeepot is then seen near the table along the side hallway leading to the northeast chamber. He can see that the stove has no vent pipe and has no smoke is coming from it although puffs of steam are coming from the coffeepot.   The two men are inside the room seated at the table and drinking from tin cups filled with what appears to be coffee. 

"Which one of you is Knowles?" he says in an even tone. One of the men at the table says "I'm Knowles". He stands up and approaches Nanuet, as the one with the shotgun walks past Knowles and back to the table where he picks up a mug. The two of them exchange a few words about Claibourne's incompetence. As Knowles nears Nanuet "You say that Geronimo sent you with a message for me?" 

Outside, Ruby says, "We should try to distract those two and get them out here. I think I have a way but how can we quietly subdue them when they get here? I'm thinking we hide on either side of the door and whack them over the head when they come out."  Ruby smiles mischievously at Katherine. "You'll see. Now stand over on this side of the door and leave some room for me. Jake you stand on that side of the door and get ready..." 

Ruby starts whispering under her breath. Suddenly a group of little tiny glowing lights appears in the middle of the room they are in. They are bouncing around but basically staying in the same spot.   Ruby pushes herself up against the wall and slowly pushes the door open, actually hoping that it squeaks.  The door opens up a bit, but based upon where they are currently standing Ruby, Kate and Jake cannot see inside. There is no indication that the people in the room have noticed yet and so Ruby pushes the door a bit more, this causing a squeak. 

Nanuet then notices the door open up a crack behind him. It then opens wider, and there are some sort of sparkling lights outside. "What?" the man with the shotgun exclaims. Knowles tells his companions "Not sure, some type of Apache light creature I think, probably harmless. Must have come up through the pit. I'll see if I can talk to it."   The man opens the door further and steps out into the tunnel.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Thirty-eight,  “Opening Shots”, January 7th, 1882:*

Nanuet and the two men in the room then see the butt end of a gun held by two male hands move out from the other side of the door and club Knowles on the head. 

Out in hallway, Ruby and Katherine see Jake club the man who came out of the door. The man stumbles and falls, then catches himself and attempts to stand while reaching for the gun in his belt. He is looking towards Jake but with the door open there is now sufficient light for him to see both women as well. Inside the room, the man with the shotgun raises it up and points it towards Nanuet.

Knowles stands and reaches for the gun in his belt. Jake turns the shotgun around rapidly and points the business end at the staggering man and says quickly and quietly, "Move to the wall, both hands on your head, I can't miss at this range."  Kate slides up to the door and peeks inside. 

For a split second she is torn being staying here and making sure Knowles is taken care of and jumping into the room to help Nanuet. Then Jake brings the shotgun around on the man he just struck and Kate slips in the door with Tom's pistol pointed steady at the man still reaching for his weapon.  "I wouldn't," she says coldly. "Move your hands away from that weapon very slowly. And let's be quiet about it, shall we? We wouldn't want any interruptions."

Nanuet lets out a whooping war cry as he tells Kate to "Get back!” He lunges through the doorway back outside the room pushing Katherine before him and trying to close the doorway. "He had a shotgun drawn on me” Nanuet exclaims, “I had no weapons in hand."  The man with the shotgun follows Nanuet's move but does not fire. Nanuet suspects that the only reason the man waited was because his own friend is standing outside of the doorway and would have also been hit. 

The other man in the room does let off a shot from his revolver, which would have hit Kate square in the head if Nanuet had not tackled her.   Nanuet begins to turn to close the doorway when he realizes that he had knocked Kate into Knowles, causing the man to loose his footing and fall backwards, tumbling onto an then off of the bridge. Both of the man's hands are seen sticking up through the illusionary floor, one grabbing onto the wooden bridge and other grabbing the ledge. Nanuet says ""Jake, that's our guy Knowles." "There goes our surprise," Ruby says with a smile. 

She walks over to the bridge and peers down. "Is this guy really worth saving?" "The sound of gunshots was what I was trying to avoid. Two armed against one unarmed seemed like pretty poor odds." Kate said. "Geronimo wants Knowles, I think we have to save him." 

She pressed herself against the wall on one side of the door and kept her eyes on it, waiting for the two men to come out. "You get Knowles, I got the door" says Jake swinging the door two thirds of the way closed and getting behind it. "I'm gonna miss this hat." he says to no one in particular, crouches down and drops the hat over the top of the shotgun. He cautiously moves the hat into the remaining opening without risking the tip of the shotgun. "Darn it Ruby, think of something for us to do next!"  Nanuet has reached the edge of the shelf and lies down and grasps his hands down and over Knowles wrists. 

They hear someone inside the room says "Go wake up Curley Bill, we need.." His words are then cut off as the sound of a shotgun going off sounds. Jake sees his hat disintegrate into close to nothing. The impact of the blast strikes the mostly closed door with such force that it flies open. Jake moves his foot quickly to stop it but the swing is too fast and he has to pull the foot back to keep it out of the potential line of fire. 

Ruby has to move back to keep the door from striking her. Kate also has to move, to the side to keep those in the room from seeing her. She then gasps when she realizes that most of Nanuet's body is visible through the doorway and a potential target to those in the room.

In response to the expected shotgun blast Jake immediately puts his shotgun through the opening and with a quick look for a target and then opens fire.  He then ducks back drawing his Colt and cocking it.  Jake hears the sound of something falling on the floor in the room. It then becomes silent. The door remains wide open, opened almost the full way and nearly against the wall over on Kate's side of the door . Kate lunged for the door and threw it back toward Jake. "They can see him," she said urgently. The door didn't close all the way, leaving a few inches for Jake to look through.

All very quickly Jake grabs some shotgun shells out of his pocket this his left hand and throws them to the floor near Katherine, and kicks the shotgun over to her, "Load it, it may still come in handy." all while peeking through the opening. "Katherine Kale, I do declare that you are getting pretty good at this whole gun fighting thing." He pushes the door open a few more inches with his boot, does a quick in and out peek for a target.

"You obviously haven't seen me shoot." Kate grabbed the shells and the shotgun. She'd seen them loaded before, so it only took her a few moments to figure out how it worked. The shells went quickly inside and she laid it back on the floor to slide back over to Jake.

Jake peers in the room and sees it pretty much as Nanuet had, except that there aren't any men sitting at the table, although one with a very badly wounded right arm and hand is rushing back towards that direction. A shotgun is lying on the floor in the section of the "X" between the door and the table. The room’s shape prevents him from seeing what is actually down the sections of the room to the left and right of the table. Jake raise his revolver, steadies it quickly with his left hand and shoots.

The bullet strikes the man and he falls dead onto the table. A man yells "FRANK" and the jumps out from the corridor on Jake's right of the table. He has a single action revolver in his hand and fires.   Jake initial thought is that the man is either a phenomenal shot or just got very lucky as the bullet strikes the gambler in his gun arm between the wrist and elbow. Jake's hand grows numb causing him to drop the gun as blood begins to squirt from the wound.

"Jake!" Kate took Tom's pistol and looked through the crack between the slightly open door and the wall. "Stay back," she told Jake. She got sight of the shooter and shot through the crack.  The shot strikes the wall just beside his head, forcing the man to move back to the side hallway and out of sight.   Right after shooting she dove past the door and over to Jake and pulled out a handkerchief. It was obvious it wasn't going to be enough. She began to rip a strip of fabric off her shirt to bind it on.

Oh crap!" Ruby also ran over to Jake. When she saw how much he was bleeding she got scared. All the earlier ideas she had about not trusting him went out the window. She was actually more concerned about him then she had been about anyone but herself in a long time. 

She saw that Katherine was doing what she could but it wasn't enough. "Nanuet, do you have any kind of healing skills?" she said trying not to show panic. As she said this she leaned down and picked up the loaded shotgun. "At least help Katherine get him closer to the wall." She patted her own gun in her pocket and peeked in the door. Not seeing anyone she runs into the room.... Nanuet turns to answers Ruby as he sees her dash into the room. "Where is she going?" he says!  Nanuet heaves and pulls Knowles out of the canyon and onto the cliff. 

It is thirty feet to the table in the center of the room.  Ruby reaches it and sees a man lying across it with a bullet hole in his back and a mangled and bleeding arm dangling off the table. He is still breathing but at the rate he is bleeding will not do so for much longer.  From the table she can now see down all four corridors, the room being in the shape of a +, each wall thirty feet from the center, and all apparently ending in a passageway covered over by a blanket on a wooden rod as a makeshift door. She hears noises from the doorway to her left, of a man talking softly to somebody else.

Nanuet says, "Katherine, keep an eye on Knowles, I can heal Jake." Nanuet waits for Katherine to respond before going over to Jake and unclasping the necklace. He looks over the wound, attempting to determine the best stone. He says a prayer and receives the knowledge that one of the two-inch long stones would be sufficient for this wound. He use then using that knowledge pulls off the third stone one the necklace and places it in Jake's hand. "You'll be better in a moment friend." Nanuet then raises his arms to the ceiling, tilts his head back and says "Da' nzho".

The light from the spell that Ruby had cast has disappeared and the ledge area has become dark again, the only light coming from the partially opened door into the room. It therefore becomes obvious to all when the necklace around Nanuet's neck begins to glow a bright silver-goldish color.  Jake’s clutched fist then begins to glow as well, this being a bright turquoise light that shines out from the cracks between his fingers. Jake, Katherine and the man named Knowles all watch in amazement as the blood flowing down Jake’s arm stops and reverses direction, flowing back into his body. 

A water-like stream of turquoise light then flows up the arm and washes over the wound. The arm glows brightly and then begins to fade in all except for one spot that glows bright green. They watch with awe as the metal bullet is forced out of Jake’s body and falls to the floor. The hole where it exited then healing over and leaving a very small scar, the only evidence that he had even been wounded.  Jake opens his first where the stone had been to find it is also gone with only a few flakes or turquoise dust remaining. He wiggles his fingers and then flexes his arm, finding that it feels as vibrant and alive as it has ever been.

Ruby pushes the mostly dead man off the table with her foot, the fall to the floor proving fatal for him. "Sorry," she whispers to him, unapologetically. Then she turns it over so it's facing the left-hand passageway where the noise is coming from.

Nanuet retrieves his rifle and bandoleer from Jake, who had held the weapons since he had first started his way up the path to this cave. He looks around and sees that the situation is under control and heads into the room looking for Ruby, making sure to close the door behind him. He notices the body and the overturned table near the center of the room and dashes for that area, keeping low as he runs.  Once he is at the table he spots Ruby near the door. He waves to her in hopes that she knows he has her back. He looks over his shoulder quickly and checks that the rifle is loaded before taking aim at the doorway where Ruby is standing.

"Mr. Knowles, you are a lucky man." says Jake. "The lady here is going to keep an eye on you, keep you safe from harm." Jake begins to remove any weapons he has visible and to search him for hidden ones. "However, if you are impolite to her in any manner she will blow your head off, are we clear? Now be a nice man and kneel down facing the wall with your hands on your head. There that's good." He winks to Katherine, cracks the door back open and heads inside. 

Looking for instructions or indications from Nanuet and Ruby on where they could use help. As he gets closer, he picks up the shotgun that was dropped by the man who killed his hat and loads it with shells from his pocket. Ruby is by the makeshift curtain being used as a door and Nanuet is behind the table when the curtain is drawn back from the side opposite where Ruby is standing and a rifle barrel sticks out points out towards the table. The person can apparently see part of Nanuet because he fires a shot into the table. The table is thick and well made and the bullet does not go through. Jake is halfway between the door and the table when the shot goes off.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Thirty-nine,  “The Death of Curly Bill Brocius”, January 7th, 1882:*

Jake had slipped through the door and Kate tried hard not to think about the fact that she was alone out here and prayed the walls were thick enough to block the sounds of gunfire.

Nanuet wipes some sweat from his brow, swallows and winks at Jake who apparently has him covered now. "Keep an eye on him, while I watch Ruby." he says. Nanuet tries to find a spot that will offer him a little more cover where he can still see Ruby and fire behind the curtain that she is near if necessary.

"Listen," Ruby says bluffing, "I've already had to kill about seven men today and that's normally my per day limit so you might as well come out now before I have to make a new limit..." as she says this she points the shotgun right at the curtain she is standing in front of.  Okay, I'm coming out" the man states. The rifle begins to lower. Jake turns and fires one of the barrels of the shotgun to where he thinks the body holding the rifle is standing and then moves to the wall to make a return shot difficult.   A second voice from further back in the room behind the curtain says "It's a trick. Told you not to trust these Earps." 

Ruby sticks the shotgun through the curtain and fires. The rifle crashes to the floor along with the sound of a body dropping. Do I sound like an Earp?" Ruby says as she pumps the shotgun. She pulls the curtain down. It might be foolish as it is giving her cover but without seeing her enemy she could be shot with no chance of getting out of the way.

As the curtain goes down two shots thunder from the back corner of the room that the opponent is in. The shots fly out into the room, one striking the ceiling for a thunderous explosion and the other hitting the table, causing the table to split in half and also burst into flame. Neither Jake or Nanuet are physically hurt by this, but Nanuet looses his footing and falls back against the wall.   Ruby sees the other man near the curtain lying dead on floor, her shotgun blast having made a mess of his torso. "Want some more of that you witch" the male voice yells out. 

Kate tries to ignore the shots coming from behind the door. She had no way of knowing who fired them, or who might have gotten hit. Knowles is her task now. She just hoped she wasn't the last one here when the shooting stopped. Knowles says to Kate "Lady, I ain't gonna cause no trouble here. I recognized that necklace your shaman had on. I don't want any Apache medicine man placing any curses on me."  She replies, “How comforting. I think I'll keep an eye on you anyway, just in case. There seem to be all sorts of surprises around here."

"Is that all you got?" she says trying to feign some confidence. She knew that if anyone had been hit by either of those massive blasts there would be no hope for them surviving. Ruby hopes the shooter has to reload and she takes the opportunity to empty Jake's shotgun into the back corner. Then she drops the shotgun, pulls out her pistol and tries to get up against a wall with the hardest angle for the shooter to get her. Then she starts praying.

Immediately after firing the shot into the back corner she hears the voice say "Owww". The voice then repeats her own line of "Is that all you got?" Simultaneous to her yelling this she did hear some snapping and clicking sounds that may have been the sounds of him reloading his weapon.  "I'd better not let him get another shot off," thinks Ruby. "That and I must be absolutely crazy..."  

She moves up into the room until she sees whoever is there. She doesn't think, she just moves.  A large barefoot man with a hairy chest wearing only a pair of blue jeans is crouched in the far corner of the room holding in both hands a type of firearm best described as a hand-cannon. The dresser is partially destroyed by her prior shotgun blast, leaving his upper chest and head exposed and one of his legs is bleeding. She has the advantage over him as he has just finished reloading. 

She fires first, the shot hitting his chest two inches below the Adam's apple. His mouth drops open and his hands shake as he fires back. Ruby watches the man go down, surprised that she hit him. When did she become such a desperado?  But he still manages to get off a shot before dying.  It goes high, hitting the ceiling five feet above her head with a loud explosion that causes her to drop to the floor beneath a shower of falling stones. And with that her eyes roll up and she passes out.

Jake rolls over to the corner and points his shotgun into the carnage that Ruby has been shooting into. Quickly when he is satisfied that section of the cavern is quiet he will listen for any activity behind the other curtains and look for motion of them, shadows moving or tell tale feet below them. Both men in the room who she shot appear to be dead. Ruby is covered in rubble and also is not moving.

As soon as he realizes that Ruby is hurt he hurries over, kneels, puts his shotgun down next to him and starts removing the fallen rubble from her. Quietly, "Nanuet, check the other curtains". Jake while working positions himself to keep his sidearm clear. Nanuet goes down the other two hallways and uses the rifle to move the curtains aside. Both rooms appear to be currently unoccupied and each of these rooms has two beds in it. One of these rooms has rugs and wall hangings of Native American designs, specifically the Cherokee tribe. 

Jake clears the rubble off of Ruby looking for evidence of gunshot wounds. He finds none, although she in bleeding from several cuts and scratches on her face and neck. He is busy surveying the cuts and does not notice when her eyes then blink open as she sees him lying over her with a look of concern on his face. Ruby smiles up at Jake. “Jake, I didn’t know you cared…. Owww…” She says as she winces in pain as he is looking her over. 

Nanuet comes back to the area where Ruby and Jake are amid the rubble. Before speaking he checks to make sure the man she was firing at is dead. "The rest of the room seems empty. How is she doing?"  Nanuet looks Ruby over and takes another stone, one of the inch-and-a-half long ones sensing that her injury is less severe than Jake's was, off the necklace placing it in her hand and saying the command word. Ruby feels a tingling sensation come over her. The healing spell acts similar to the other, with the blood from the cuts and scratches on her faces receding back into her body and then sealing over, leaving behind no evidence of the injuries.  When it stops she suddenly feels better. She uses Jake’s help to get up, just in case. When she feels her legs are steady underneath her she lets go. She pats her body all over to make sure it’s all still there. 

“I think we’d better keep this one around,” as she points to Nanuet. “Nanuet, that is amazing. How can you do that? I feel great and I think I almost just lost my head. And Jake’s arm looks pretty good too.” Nanuet smiles at Ruby and says "A gift from a friend. Unfortunately it runs out, so let's try to stay healthy if we can."  She replies,"Must be a good friend Nanuet."  The elf then states, "Lets check on Katherine and see how she is doing then search this room. I am sure we can find some useful stuff."

"Alright, up, but keep those hands behind your head," Kate told Knowles after Nanuet gave her the all clear. "We're going back in the room now. I'll be right behind you. I'll tell you when to stop. We'll find you a nice, new place to sit. Let's go."  Kate watched him rise and then followed him back through the door. She was grateful the man couldn't see her face when they walked into the room. She swallowed hard to keep from throwing up. "Where do you want him?" Nanuet heads over to Katherine and Harvey Knowles, and starts patting him down looking for any weapons hidden or otherwise. Ruby walks over to Katherine. She still has some blood on her but no signs of any cuts. She wipes her face on her sleeve. "Are you ok?"

"Yes, I'm okay. Only one man shot at me, and Nanuet pushed me out of the way. I'm so sorry I got you involved in all this. I didn't think... Well I didn't think it would be like this." Her eyes moved around the room again and then back to Ruby's blood-stained clothes, and her stomach went queasy again. "I think the question is are you okay?"

She turns back to Katherine. "I'm ok. That big hairy bastard would have tried to kill all of us I think, luckily I got him first. I'm really not that good with a gun..." Ruby contemplates for a moment. "Nanuet has been very helpful to have around. We have to hang onto him." 

"Listen Katherine, these days you have to be careful what you get yourself into. And a gal has to be able to defend herself, you never know when you're going to get into trouble. But there was some reason why we ended up here and we're gonna find out what it is." She wipes some more blood off her face and onto her other sleeve. "I don't think what's his name is going to want these clothes back though."

"After this, I think staying out of trouble will become my new profession. Getting my friends shot at isn't really working for me. So whatever reason we ended up here for had better be a damn good one." She gives Ruby a small smile and says very quietly "I don't know what would have happened if you hadn't been here. Even if I could hit the broadside of a barn, I don't think I could...." She gives Ruby's hand a squeeze. "Thank you." 

Kate lets her eyes move around the room again, and this time her stomach stays in place. She begins to record the details of the place in her mind when she notices something. "Oh, look, books," she says and moves trance like over to the bookcases as she tries to straighten out her now torn clothes.

Looking at all of the bookcases she does a rough count and concludes that there are between 500 and 600 books, most of them bound in fine leather with gold lettering. She also soon discovers that roughly 60% of them are in Spanish, 15% are in French, another 10% are in Latin, 10% are in Greek and only 5% are written in English. The books in English are all European history.

Once he feels he has found anything that might cause trouble Nanuet has Knowles sit against the wall. "Now, tell us all about these cattle you have Mr. Knowles."  He replies, “Down in the lower caves with the rest of the men, think we have around eighty or so." He then gestures to the body lying on the floor near the table and says "You going to do that to me too?" Ruby overhears KNowles statement as she is talking to Katherine.  She interjects, "No, I'm going to do that to you if you don't behave yourself and answer all of my companions questions..."

Nanuet continues to grill Knowles: "We aren't sure yet, depends on if I like the answers you give me. I want to know more about the cattle, everything you know. Where did you get them from and who brought them here for starters. Someone mentioned re-branding the cattle, I want to know about that as well. Feel free to throw in any details you think we might like to hear." Ruby adds from where she is standing... "Like what dealings you have with the Earps for example..." 

Knowles goes into detail. "The operation is run, make that was run, by Curley Bill Brocius. Two of his main assistants were Tom and Frank McLaury" and he grestures to the other two men lying dead in the room.  He then goes on in detail how Brocius was a cattle rustler from Texas who fled when the Texas Rangers came close to catching him. Shortly after his arrival in the area Curley Bill shot and killed Fred White, the Marshall of Tombstone, but he claimed the gun went off by accident and actually managed to get acquitted for the killing. 

He then made the mountains near Galeyville the base. For the past six months this location was perfect because Arcade's Gang had managed to convince both the U.S. Army and the County Sheriff to stay out of the mountains, so they had little fear of being apprehended. For the past few months the law hadn't even bothered going into Galeyville, so Brocius was able to go there with impunity." 

Knowles then describes in details of the operation. How they have literally hundreds of men working for them on and off, operating in a 300 mile radius, all the way from El Paso, Texas, up to Albuquerque, New Mexico, across to Flagstaff, Arizona, down to San Diego, California, and all of northwestern Mexico. There's no specific hierarcy for the group, nicknamed "The Cowboys", those who Curley Bill trusts would just be sent to go out and find what they could and bring them back. 

He says that the cave below has a branding operation, with brands consisting of various lines, curves, symbols, letters and numbers used to alter existing brands on the cattle into something entirely different.  Nanuet notices that Knowles makes no mention of the Apache during any of his discourse. He does look up at Ruby and say "Dealings with the Earps! We thought YOU were the Earps."

Ruby looks around the room. "Does anyone in here besides this guy think I'm stupid? What was said was told you not to trust these Earps. That would mean there had been some kind of dealings going on. What?" The man says "The Earps are the enemy, always have been. How do I know what any of them said! You had me outside with a gun to my head."   Jake calls Ruby over to where they are both out of earshot of Katherine and says "I think that Curley Bill was actually making that comment to his friend about the Earps in reference to us. At that point you had just talked the guy by the curtain into surrendering and then I shot at him."

Nanuet asks, "We tracked some cattle from Promise City, about 50 head or so. Who was on that operation  Knowles replies, "Tom and Frank McLaury were on that one, seems that some fool cattlemen from Nevada went right by the McLaury ranch up near Tombsone with all of them well fed cows. Seemed to them like too good a thing for them to pass up. So they rounded up some friends from Promise city, Gifford something-or-other and another guy called Pinto Joe." 

Nanuet asks, “And just how did you get yourself through the Apache territory?"  That comment gives him reason to pause. He then eyes Nanuet with suspition and says "Hold on a minute, you said something about having a message from Geronimo. I think you're lying to me." 

Nanuet asks, "And how many men do you have in the lower caverns now?"  Knowles states, "I ain't answering any more questions. I've always trusted Indians to speak the truth with me, but you ain't. So I'm done talkin' "  Nanuet laughs "OK Knowles, as you please. Geronimo will have plenty to say to you I think. And you have a lot to think about between now and when you have the chance to speak with him."  Nanuet suggests that Knowles be tied up while they discuss their plans. Kate pulled herself away from the books and moved over to help secure Knowles. They tied him securely and included a gag, since he was no longer as cooperative.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Forty, “We’ve got to get out of this place!”, January 7th, 1882:*

Kate then moved back over to Nanuet and out of Knowles earshot. "We came out here to retrieve the Cartwright's cattle, find the men who took them, and deliver Knowles to Geronimo. We have Knowles, but he still hasn't told us how many men he has down there. Getting the cattle could be difficult. Two of the men who took them are dead, and we don't know if the other two are here or not. At least we have names for them. It might be time to take Knowles down and let the Cartwrights know what we found. Otherwise we go down there and get the cattle, but I don't know how we'd do that."

Well, we should certainly let the Cartwrights and Flint know what we found. They need to make a decision about how to handle the situation with their cattle. I will help them do what they need to do, but it is their call. Hopefully they have been doing more than just waiting for us.” And that question is immediately answered as everybody hears what sounds like dynamite exploding and the entire mountain shakes.

Ruby looks around quickly to see if there is any evidence of collapse.  "We'd better get out of here and I would say the quicker the better..." She pauses and looks at Katherine, "Just in case." Kate takes a last, longing look at all the books on the shelves. "Flint. We should have known better. If these books all get buried and lost I'm going to be very upset."

While the rest of his friends were questioning Knowles, Jake was taking his time searching through the room looking for valuables or useful items. He does a quick check of the dead bodies as well. He is curious about the pistol Mclaury used to shoot him, and takes it with him. He also picks up a rifle and ammo, and looks around for a double action revolver with holster. 

When he hears the explosion, he walks over to the rack where the hats and coats are hanging. Unfortunately the coat rack was beside the door and was caught it the same shotgun blast that hit his own hat. The five hats remain, but all have at least a few holes shot in them, as does one of the coats. The amazing thing is that the other coat, a brown leather duster, doesn't have a mark on it despite having been closer to the blast than some of the hats. Jake takes a hat anyway, as it is only temporary and best not to be in the desert sun without one. "Hmm, isn't that interesting." He says when he notices the jacket is unharmed and takes that as well.

Jake turns to his companions and swings the shotgun and rifle over his shoulder, his pockets bulging with shells. "Ready when you are." The others are ready to leave as well, although Katherine clearly has plans to return for the library.  As they are moving he says, "Too bad they are blowing them up, I was just coming up with an idea to even the odds with the rest of them rustlers."

While they are heading out of caves Jake’s falls in next to Katherine, to pretending to help keep an eye on Knowles. "Hey Lady" he says quietly, "don't be so hard on yourself because you think you got us into this. Nanuet was going to do this with or without you. And he did save my a..., bacon last night. We all came of our own free will. Don't think the world revolves around you." He says in mock sternness. "Besides, If I hadn't come I would have missed that whole tough gal outlaw thing you had going. I'm impressed." Suddenly Kate smiled. "Are you suggesting it doesn't revolve around me?" she teased. "Tough gal outlaw, hmm? I'm starting to fit right in."

They reach the mouth of the cave and hear the sounds of rifle fire coming from the caves below. There is then another loud explosion and the mountain shakes again. Checking the other cave, they find the trio who they tied up are gone with the ropes all cut. Jake shakes his head. "We probably should have gotten some of our other folks up here right away. No looking back...” He quickly puts on the jacket instead of carrying it. He reloads the shotgun, his Colt Peacemaker, and checks to make sure the rifle is loaded. "I guess the time for fast talking our way out is past." 

He walks over to Knowles, cocks the rifle and put the barrel point of the rifle to the man's neck. "Now listen here, and listen carefully. Geronimo did send a message for you with Nanuet. And that message is he wanted you to come and see him. And he also asked Nanuet to bring you back to him alive. So you need to understand that the Indian has not lied to you. Me on the other hand, I'm not to be trusted. And I've never met Geronimo. And I don't give a mules ass about whether you survive this or not. Now the only thing keeping me from pulling this trigger is because I like Nanuet. However, I think getting you out will put his life in danger. so I'm thinking I will pull this trigger and let him off the hook. Now fast, tell me something valuable about how we ALL get out of here alive without the rustlers shooting us as we go down the mountain and change my mind about your value and the wisdom of Geronimo and Nanuet."

Knowles says that he does know of another way down, back in the tunnel using the first side tunnel to the left off from it. He says that before they established their headquarters in the end care they had checked out all the other tunnels. That tunnel loops around through the mountain and comes out on the cattle trail a short distance below the lower caves. He says that Curly Bill didn't care much for that particular exit as sections of it are only around three feet wide and five feet high which was a very tight squeeze for a big man like him, but he still wanted to keep it maintained and accessible in case of an emergency.

"That sounds like our way out," Kate says coming up next to Jake. "If we can make it through before this mountain comes down on our heads. "   "How long will it take us to go through the tunnel?" she asks Knowles.   Ruby comments “What happens if we get there and it's already collapsed, we might get trapped inside. And what if this guy is lying and it takes us right into the rest of the rustlers?  But it's better than being picked off one at a time going down the mountain..."

Nanuet says, "I vote for the tunnel, and then we come back around and see what kind of trouble our friends are in. I'll go first because I can see better in the dark, but Mr. Knowles here will be right behind me. And Jake, if you happen to get an itch on that trigger finger of yours, try not to scratch it too fast.  Of course, that is if we all agree."

Jake says,"All right, I guess it is the tunnel. I suspect we'll need a lantern or two." Jake surveys the accumulated pile of weapons around them and frowns. "Someone give me a hand with this stuff."  Nanuet replies,"As long as we have some light, maybe Ruby should go first since she has the keenest eyes and the light will spoil my infravision. I will help Jake carry the stuff. Ms. Katherine, if you don't mind continuing to keep an eye on our new friend..."

Ruby makes sure all her weapons are reloaded, her pistol and the handy shotgun. "Do we have some light?" "All set" Katherine states and lights the lantern.   Then she will start down the tunnel, moving as fast as she can while still looking for traps and listening for noise.  

They make their way back down the main tunnel and into the side tunnel. The tunnel is irregularly shaped with many hills and gullies along the way. They soon realize that carrying the boxload of shells for the hand-cannon is not only very difficult but also very dangerous as there is a change it could spill and possibly detonate. Jake finds a out of the way crevice to hide the box in. He takes out four shells out of the case first to fill the empty spaces inside the carry case, which Nanuet then puts back over his shoulder. The box is then covered over with rocks and dirt to make it less obvious. 

They continue onward, coming upon a section that the wooden support beams have recently collapse. There is still enough room for person to crawl through, but it takes time.   After that they continue onward as the tunnel curves down and two the left. They see light ahead and reach an exit that has been camouflaged with shrubs and branches, which are quickly moved out of the way. Kate kept her attention focused on Knowles as they passed beneath the mountain. She had been fine in the larger tunnels, but this small cramped area made her feel as if the entire weight of the mountain was resting on her shoulders. She followed Ruby through the tunnel, her pistol in one hand and a lantern in the other.   They finally came out of a concealed entrance onto a dirt road.  They exit onto a eight-food wide dirt road where they hear a series of gunshots coming from higher up the mountain a few hundred feet away. 

The sound of gunfire was clear a bit further up the mountain. They had gotten out, but now their companions were above and in need of help.   "We should get up there, but can we trust Knowles to behave?" Kate asked quickly as the sound of a wagon racing down the road came to her. "Or maybe we should just get out of the road," she finished, her voice nervous.

Jake quickly drops the extra weapons he was carrying but holds onto the shotgun and clambers up the rocks nearest to the road, the closer the better, to attain a height of 10-15 feet. He then crouches and looks up the road.  Kate took her cue from Jake and used her pistol to wave Knowles to the side of the road. She got him behind an outcropping and told him to crouch down. She then stood in front of him so he wouldn't be seen by anyone in the wagon, while still trying to keep herself relatively hidden.

Ruby considers throwing a big branch into the road but doesn't think she has enough time. She gets off the road, next to Kate, and finds a good spot where she can see the road and also keep an eye on Knowles. She also takes the time to find where Jake and Nanuet are hiding, just in case.

Jake is the first to see the wagon, which is a type of heavy freight wagon common to mining towns. A team of 6 horses is pulling it and it appears to be going at top speed, which is probably a bit too dangerous for a curving mountain road. It has a drivers and one other man up in the front and five more men in the back of the wagon. All except for the driver have weapons in their hands and are looking out in all directions. 

As they near begin to near one of the men in the back spots Jake atop the rock and takes a shot at him, which doesn't even come close. The driver makes no attempt to stop the rig.   They also can now hear the sound of two more horses coming from up the road. From Jake's higher vantagepoint he makes out one to be somebody he doesn't know who points a revolver behind him and fires. Around sixty feet behind him is Heath Barkely on another horse who ducks his head down.  Shots also continue to ring out higher up the mountain. 

The wagon is now almost up to where the others are. As a trained singer Ruby knows a lot about breathing and vocalizing and recognizes in the very first millisecond of Knowles mouth and chest movements that he is about to shout.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Forty-one, “A Wagon Load of Outlaws!”, January 7th, 1882:*

Ruby reacts quickly by coming up behind Knowles and covering his mouth with her hand as she grapples him to the ground. After a struggle she gets him down and she sits in top of him. Then she points her gun at his head. "Something you wanted to say?" He can tell by her eyes that she will have no problem killing him. Nanuet takes advantage of the fact that Katherine's dress is already torn, and he rips off another piece and works on gagging Knowles so that he won't be able to yell. "This man just saved your life," Ruby says to Knowles, pointing at Nanuet. 'You'd better thank him later." 

Then she turns to Katherine who has a look of astonishment on her face at the fact that Nanuet just ripped her shirt even more. Smiling she says, "Don't worry we'll get you a new one." I have others, that's not what I'm worried about," she said, laying her hand over the now large hole in her shirt. The sheer undershirt wasn't hiding anything. Pointing to Knowles Ruby says, "Keep an eye on this guy..."  She also positions herself and takes a shot with the shotgun, aiming for the men in the wagon with the weapons. Kate’s other hand still held the pistol steady toward Knowles. He must have figured out by now that she was not any kind of "Tough gal outlaw." She prayed he wouldn't try to call her bluff.

Jake takes out a stick of dynamite and lays it behind him. He quickly drops to the ground and aims the shotgun resting on the rock at the driver and fires both barrels when the wagon is about 50' away. Jake's first shot misses the driver but manages to strike the three men on the left hand side of the back of the wagon. He hits one squarely in the chest and arm that man slumping over into the wagon bed. The two wounded are both rather badly hurt on their left sides and arms. The other two men in the back of the wagon shoot in Jake's general direction but the shots miss him and bounce off of the large rock.  His second shotgun blast misses, in part due to his movement to keep from being shot. 

The major advantage that this has is that the foes are focused on where Jake is and none see Ruby and Nanuet as they prepare to fire. Ruby's shotgun blast manages to hit both men on the right side of the rear of the wagon straight on, killing them both.  Nanuet fires at the driver, however his inexperience and the fact that the vehicle is moving have a combined detrimental effect and he misses. However, his shot does strike the other armed man up front in the buckboard who tumbles off of the rig and then gets run over by both left wagon wheels.   Nanuet screams a war cry, lifting the rifle over his head and shakes it up and down with vigor. He then reloads his rifle and moves in the direction of the wagon, trying to keep cover from any returning fire.

One of the other men who Jake had hit now slumps over into the wagon, leaving only the driver and one wounded one in the back and the driver. The driver uses his whip to have the horse move onward and past the people shooting at him.  The man in the back aims his rifle at Nanuet and fires. The bullet goes through Nanuet's right leg but he winces through the pain and temporarily remains standing.

Jake drops the shotgun after dodging and firing the second shot. He quickly gets back on his feet and leaps into the moving wagon bed from his location above the road. His Peacemaker then flashes out of his holster and shoots the last rustler standing who is holding a rifle. The startled and wounded man was not expecting somebody to leap down into his midst and in unprepared for the shot right between his eyes. 

The driver still hasn't noticed Jake yet. Although tempted to shoot him in the back, Jake pulls the hammer on his pistol and sticks it in the drivers back and says loudly, "stop this rig now, nice and easy. I ain't saying please and I ain't asking twice." He keeps a hair trigger incase the driver tries something funny, and hopes for his sake he doesn't hit a big bump.

Nanuet winces, grits his teeth and falls. He begins reaching for his necklace when he hears another rider coming.  He makes a quick decision and tries to roll and drag himself behind some cover before using yet another stone from the necklace on himself.  The would looks to be clean and didn't hit any veins or bones so he decides that the other 1.5" stone will be sufficient. 

The wagon begins to slow to a stop at a point around 80 feet beyond the party. Nanuet, Ruby and Katherine then hear another rider approaching. It is another rustler who is riding at a full gallop and takes aim with his revolver at Jake up ahead. Ruby quickly tries to get the rider in her sight and she shoots at him with her pistol. If necessary she will step out into the road to get a better shot. Katherine has the same thought as Ruby. She sets her foot down squarely on Knowles stomach to keep him down and peeks around the corner. Once she spots the rider she takes a shot with Tom's pistol and immediately turns back to Knowles. Ruby and Katherine both shoot at the rider as he goes by them, both missing.

Nanuet decides to wait until after the rider has gone by to start the incantation. Seeing that Knowles is well wedged between Ruby, herself and Nanuet, Kate reaches out and slips her hands under Nanuet's arms, trying to help him pull himself back. He reaches for another one of the stones on the necklace before she can rip another piece off her shirt for bandages.  The rider takes a shot at Jake, which also misses, but does get his attention. Ruby starts to step out into the road for a better shot when she hears another horse approaching rapidly. She glances back and sees that it is an ally, Heath Barkley.   

She turns back and steadies her aim at the rustler who has started to slow his horse as he nears the now stopped wagon around 120 feet away. "That's a mistake, I'm not done with you yet" she says to herself as she squeezes off a shot. A circle of red appears on his back.   Meanwhile, Nanuet casts the spell to activate the stone and then feels much better.  Things suddenly get quiet, with no further gunshots higher up the mountain.

'Why am I always surrounded' Jake thinks to himself while quickly turning to shoot the man on the horse who shot at him. Jake shot is on the mark and the man falls back and off of the horse.  However, while Jake had turned around the driver decided to make a break for the nearest cover, jumping from the wagon and towards some boulders off to the side of the road.  Heath is still riding hard and is almost up to the wagon. Jake pivots at the sound of the driver hitting the ground and fans his pistol before he can get away. Jake's shots miss but Heath's is on target and the man is dropped onto the roadway.  

"A pleasure to see you Mr. Barkley." Jake says while surveying the bodies in the wagon to make certain that none of them are a risk to him. He waves down the road to the others that he is fine. "Heath, will you gather up that loose horse, I may need it." He then goes about putting the brake on the wagon, reloading his Colt and checking the fallen rustlers for signs of life. "I think we'll need this wagon before we are through today." He says to no one in particular, mounts the horse and rides back to the others.

Kate took a few deep breaths as everything got quiet. She tried not to think of the sheer numbers of people who must be dead and dying. Jake, Ruby, and Nanuet were all right, but they had no idea about the Cartwrights.  She grabbed Knowles' arm and pulled him up. "How are the others?" she asked Barkley.

Heath replies "They were fine when I left them. We had waited for you on the trail and then three guys came down from the direction where you went. We exchanged fire and got one, the other two found themselves some better cover and kept shooting back. Flint figured you were all dead and was afraid that the gunshots would alert the others in the cave and catch us in a crossfire. He and I went off to try to keep those guys pinned down in the cave. We got there just in time, as they were coming out. I kept them occupied while Flint then climbed up and around and made it inside. The dynamite blasts started soon after that." 

"When the cave mouth appeared to be clear I rushed over to help support Flint. I looked in the cave and just saw a bunch of dead men and horses covered with rubble. The dust inside was settling and people inside started shooting out at me so I had to find cover. We kept exchanging shots, and then my brother Nick and the Cartwrights came up from the other trail to help out. Two guys then made a break out of the cave on horseback. I shot one and grabbed his horse and followed the other one down here."

"You've had quite a busy morning," Kate said dryly. "Speaking of horses..." Kate pointed toward the loose horse Jake had mentioned and Heath ran off to collect it. She stopped to make sure Nanuet was alright before she stepped out to talk to Jake   "From what Heath says, everything should be quiet up there now, looks like the shootings over," she gave Jake a little smile.  Immediately after she says that there is another series of a dozen or so gunshots further up the hill followed by the sound of back-to-back dynamite explosions. It then gets quiet again. 

Kate says, "How nice of you to find me a wagon. There are a few hundred things I'd like from that cave up there."  She took a few steps over, unthinkingly pulled Knowles around behind her. "You're alright, yes?"  He looks back up at her, his lip quivering as he says "Y..Y...Yes, Please don't hurt me." "I wasn't talking to you, but it's good to know," she began to turn back to Jake when she realized something was wrong. "How did you get that gag off?" She was getting tired of having this guy tied to her apron strings. The least he could do was stay quiet.  She was about to replace the gag when she looked more closely at him. His eyes were wide with absolute terror. "I'm not going to hurt you, just stay quiet," she sighed.    Kate turned her eyes back up the mountain. "Well, we know Flint is still alright. We need to get up there though. I wish we had our horses."

Got you a wagon?" The rest of Jake’s thought is interrupted by the burst of gunfire and earth shaking blasts. "I wonder if there is going to be any cattle left when Flint is through. Stew meat all around tonight folks!" He notices Heath doesn't find that funny. 

As Jake admires Katherine’s new attire, he also notices her considerable embarrassment. He removes the jacket and takes off his button shirt and puts the jacket back on. "Here," He says to her handing her this shirt "not that I'm not admiring the view but being beet red every time anyone looks at you can't be good for a body." She'd been trying to ignore the tattered state of her shirt and the blush that came each time someone looked at her, but obviously she hadn't been succeeding. "Thank you," she said, slipping it over her head, glad that since she was already red she couldn't get any redder as Jake undressed. 

Jake climbs up the rocks and picks up the stick of dynamite he dropped, "Don't want no prairie dog blowing himself up." He also retrieves the weapons he dropped earlier and reloads the shotgun. 

"Hermes take me for a fool, but I haven't been able to hold on to a prisoner all day. We keep having to shoot 'em when they try and run away. You will be polite enough to be different Mr. Knowles?" He looks around at the carnage and says, "You think they need help up there or should we clean up here? And what in Hades are we going to do with all these bodies?"  Kate replies "Well Flint seems to working on a fairly large pile of rubble, I imagine we could put them there."

Heath helps Jake off load the five bodies from the back of the wagon, Jake discreetly checking and emptying the pockets as he does so and less discreetly leaving the gunbelts and other visible weapons in the wagon. While Heath is preoccupied Ruby does likewise with the body of the rustler lying in the road.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Interlude One: "The Whaling Ship"*

*Approximately 800 northwest of Promise City....  * 

Captain John Keenan sailed the whaling ship James Allen into the port of San Francisco. The small two-masted square-rigged ship of a style known as a Bark was coming to the end of a long Antarctic journey. The vessel was old, having been built nearly forty years before. In that time the highly prized north pacific sperm whales had become scare, hunted to the point where the remaining ones had fled both north and south. Most whalers chose to follow them north, but Keenan decided upon a southerly trek for the most recent trip. 

His decision proved successful, finding the home for a large school of sperm whales along the Antarctic’s Bellingshausen Sea. The twelve adults and twenty-six calves that the Allen’s crew took in were all sold for a fair price in Argentina at the port of San Julien where they were to then be processed and the various oils and ivory loaded onto ships of the British merchant fleet that made the port their home. 

The Allen had then sailed back around Cape Horn, with a port of call planned for Santiago, Peru to take on supplies and cargo for the long voyage home. But before that they had another trip to make, back at the inhospitable southern continent. Eight days later they sailed into the inlet between Charcot Island and the peninsula known as Palmerland, a voyage only possible by ship during the peak of the southern hemisphere’s summer. 

The ship docked and then picked up a group of seven very unusual passengers. Five of these were of races exclusive to Antarctica, the only humans to ever lay eyes on these creatures being the hardiest of whalers who dared venture this close. The first three stood nine feet tall and their bodies were covered with a thick fur. Their oversized heads had threatening looks and the wide mouths showed dozens of yellowed fangs. “Bugbear” was the term that the first whalers had named them, although the name itself did not do justice to these creatures. 

They were followed by two even larger creatures, towering a full fifteen-feet in height. Other than the size, these giant creatures looked far more like humans than their shorter furry companions, with thick wind-blown hides beneath the heavy fur coats they wore as clothing. 

The first of the final two was the human man who had befriended these unusual races, teaching himself the language and customs of these creatures. He was rugged-looking in his own manner, standing nearly seven-feet tall and weighing over 300-pounds of solid muscle. A hunter by trade, he sought adventure on all of the continents. With him was a female ogress and it was said that she had been with the hunter for nearly twenty-years, having first met on an African safari. Keenan was uncertain what their actual relationship was and he dared not to ask. 

The trip to north had begun without incident. When they made port in Santiago the hunter used the time to send both telegrams and to utilize magical means of communication to contact associates of his in the civilized world. At the port of Managua, Nicaragua the hunter received a response from one. He informed Keenan that a lucrative and challenging job lie ahead for him and that the Captain would receive a $ 400 bonus if he made port in San Francisco within ten days. 

Keenan pushed his ship and crew with all he could to make that deadline despite a severe storm that attempted to heed their progress along the majority of the Mexican coastline. Keenan was proud of his old vessel and the punishment she was able to withstand. He guessed that she still had a number of good years left in her and was correct in that assessment, as another dozen years would pass until she was to meet her fate of running aground upon a rocky shoal along the Alaskan coast. 

They arrived in port with a day to spare and the hunter happily paid the promised amount. The hunter and his six unusual companions departed the ship, receiving unusual looks from everyone near the docks. The port’s customs officials were busy searching the coats of the hundreds of Chinese immigrants, trying to find illegal opium being smuggled into the country. But these officials let the hunter and his companions pass by them without stopping, none of the humans daring to even pose a question to them. The hunter went directly to one of the finest grand hotels of the city where one of the many dining rooms had been prepared in advance for him and his entourage to stay in during their brief respite in the city. 

*End of Interlude*.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Forty-two, “Clean Up at the Caves”, January 7th, 1882:*

They ride back up the mountain with the wagon and both riding horses. They find a scene that looks like it came from a war. A dirty and dusty Flint is standing near the entrance to the cave, a grin from ear to ear with an equally dusty but unhurt Al standing beside him. Near where they are the bodies of three horses and their riders, with a good-sized crater in the dirt between them. 

A similar scene of carnage is just inside the cave, with bodies of men, horses and cattle all about and part of the cave having collapsed. Hoss Cartwright comes out from the back of the cave and announces "Most of the herd is alright, these cows were just the ones that were in the branding area." His brothers come from other sections of the cave and say, "Looks like that crazy dwarf got them all."  Adam notices the prisoner and says, "I assume that's Knowles. When you send him off to the Apache tell him to inform the Indians about the twenty so dead cows and horses are up here. They could probably make good use the meat and the hides."

Jake takes Nanuet aside privately and says, "I don't know if the Cartwrights really need our help or not with their cattle, but we could put a lot of meat in the back of that wagon there and take it to Geronimo with Knowles. The Indians can come and get the rest if they want. We grab as much of the valuables and weapons as we can and take with us, I'm sure the scavengers are going to clear out the rest in no time. If we do that could we make it back in town for Ruby's evening performance?" And keep on the good side of Geronimo thinks Jake, I'm certain we are gonna cross paths again.

Jake suggests his idea. Al points out that the Apache have clearly been watching this place, and most likely still are, so it shouldn't take much for either Knowles or Nanuet to alert them to just come and get the meat. She points out that as long as the Apache know it is safe there is no reason for them to stay away. They especially have nothing to fear from the Cartwrights, since the Apache are still holding their father. 

 Ruby finds a nearby rock and slips behind it. She grabs hold of it then she starts hyperventilating. She had killed more men today then she had, maybe ever. She preferred the slip in and rob them blind while they're not looking method to killing people. Distraction suited her fine and she was good at it. She had no problem killing someone if it was her or them but this was just crazy. She was feeling a bit out of control at the situation, including what was going on back in town. She wanted to get out of this place, not linger and she wanted to free herself of the ropes that felt like they were tightening around her.

Katherine didn't want to look at the bodies anymore. For some reason it was the horses that bothered her even more than the men. The men at least had a chance to defend themselves. She moved away from the cave opening and began poking around in the rocks.   After a few moments she heard a kind of wheezing sound. She turned and saw Ruby clutching a large boulder and breathing erratically. She hurried over and laid her hands of the other woman's shoulders. "Breathe, Ruby honey. You have to slow down and breathe." 

Ruby tried to slow down her breathing. She didn’t want Katherine to see her so upset. Now wasn’t a good time to be weak. She needed time to think things over and this wasn’t it. “I’m ok really,” she said pulling away. She knew she wasn’t being very convincing. Now’s a good time for some distraction she thought. “So how about all those books up there?” 

"No dear, you're not okay. I'm not okay." She stepped forward and put her arms around the other woman. "But what is there to say? I can't change anything. I should never have even mentioned this to you or Jake. It wasn't your business; I should have left you to sleep this morning away. But you were here, and you did what was necessary Do you hear me? We tried to avoid killing these men, but it didn't work out. And as much as I hate what happened, I'd rather have you and Nanuet and Jake safe and well at the end of the day." 

Ruby accepted the hug from Kate. It felt good to know she genuinely cared and Ruby was really starting to care for her too. But with caring came other things. People to answer to. Someone else to think about beside herself. Foolish decisions like running into a room of armed men because she was worried about Jake. If she did decide to leave it wouldn’t be easy that's for sure. With that thought Ruby pulled away from Kate.   "Kate we all came here because we wanted too. You didn't put a gun to anyone's head. I just, well, I don't enjoy killing people." Ruby pauses. "Oh forget it. It'll be worth it once we go back up and find something to take home with us. Look at all those books you get to read." Ruby already knew her pockets were full and it had been well worth the trip.  "Frankly, I'd be a lot more worried about you if you did enjoy it. You can do what's needed, no one said you had to like it. Someday, if you want to tell me those things you just said to forget, I'll be glad to listen. As you said, for right now there are books to be gathered."

Katherine notices three still-intact wheelbarrows a short distance into the cave, which is just what she'll need to get the library out of the other cave and down the trail to the wagon. Katherine quickly agrees with Al and walks over to the wheelbarrows. "Now gentlemen, there a few things I'd like from the caves above, and these should just do the trick. It will only take a few trips, and the wagon should carry them nicely once we get them down. I'd hate to leave them for Deadeye Douglas to find."

Jake was just trying to figure out how to be somewhere else before this work began, and therefore was not paying much attention to Katherine until she brought up Douglas. He was privately worried that the real Deadeye might show up early as well, but didn't want to alarm folks. As far as he knew the others didn't even know he was coming. A bunch of rustlers was one thing, even if there were more of them than he expected. Running into Deadeye Douglas gang could be serious trouble, and he didn't think that Katherine really understood that. He looked for a reaction in any of the others. And decided that he would suffer the work, this ONE time to get out of here sooner. 

Jake comments "Ruby, why don't you come along and search that room more thoroughly. I'm sure that Brocius had more to his name than we found. And Nanuet, on one of these trips lets haul those large shells out." Jake also gives the dynamite back to Flint. "Here you go old timer. The moment has passed, I think it is better that you have these. They are way too tempting for a youngster like me."

Kate was rather surprised at how easily Jake took up the work. She went over to him after he gave Flint the dynamite back. "Thank you," she said. "I know you don't care much for work. I just might forgive you for the way you touched me inside." Jake pauses and steps up close to Katherine and leans in to whisper, "You and I will need a secret signal then. One for give me a hug and talk our way out of this and the different one for don't touch me I'd rather shoot my way out." Jake steps back quickly with a broad smile he can't seem to wipe off his face and heads for the cave, and says without turning around. "I think I'll be getting those books now."

Little Joe Cartwright come out of the cave and asks the group how many bodies were left behind in the upper cave. Nanuet answers "Three" to which Joe replies "Then I think we have a problem. I count twelve bodies here in and around this cave, Adam says you left seven down on the road, and we have the one back on the trail were we were waiting. Add in Knowles here and that comes to 24. The Apache had left 26 rocks."  The giddy sense of relief that had been running through Kate drained away at Little Joe's words. "Could they be buried far under the rubble? Far enough that you couldn't see them?"

He points to his mountain of a brother and says, "No, Hoss already moved aside the bigger pieces of rubble to check." Katherine quickly realizes that Hoss's size and strength would make moving the library quick work.   
Nanuet tells Jake to go down the trail and check who the Cartwrights shot. He then goes into the cave to check the identity of the bodies, looking specifically for Claiborne and his friends.  Jake comes back and confirms that the body belongs to the one known as Jack. Nanuet confirms that Claibourne and Dell are not among the bodies.

"Let's be smart, nobody goes anywhere alone. Stay in groups bigger than two. Flint please stay here with the Ladies while we check this out. Heath, Al, want to come with me?" Jake says as he picks up a rifle and checks to make sure it is loaded and not jammed. Heath says "Those two are at least on foot. Someone should ride down and get our horses. We wouldn't want those two guys to stumble upon them and take them." Al agrees to go with him and gets on the other horse they obtained. The two ride off. 

Knowles is told that he is being let go but that his cattle rustling days are over and that he will now be living among the Apache. He seems relived at hearing that information and replies that he has lived with Indian tribes before. He then asks Nanuet if he can go back up to the other cave and retrieve some personal items from his room, items of Native American original that he would want to have with him in a native setting." Nanuet says, "No, you are not going back there. I understand the importance of such items thought so will get them for you." 

Little Joe and Flint agree to stay behind and guard Knowles. Hoss, Nick, joins Jake, Ruby, Katherine and Nanuet head back up to the other cave, Hoss, Jake and Nick each pushing one of the wheelbarrows. Kate watched the others with a heavy heart. She didn't feel safe with Flint, and Ruby had already had a hard enough day. Her thoughts were different than Jake’s, and it scared her far more than Claibourne or Dell jumping out at them. 

If they had run, they may have gone for help. Or worse, but unlikely, they had run to Promise City to get the sheriff. They could work up a story. She'd seen Claibourne in Tombstone as a delivery man; they might know him as the same in Promise City. The law would have no reason not to believe him. What would they think when they saw this?  She was relieved when the plan was changed and she could go with people she trusted. When she had a moment she caught up to Jake and whispered her thoughts to him.

They arrive back at the + shaped room. Katherine heads directly to bookcases and starts to examine the books, asking Hoss and Nick to assist her. Nanuet heads into the side room with the Indian artifacts. Ruby and Jake head into the other side room to look for anything that Curly Bill may have hidden. Ruby stays close to Jake while they search, checking each area together. 

Nanuet has filled up a blanket with items and places it atop the first wheelbarrow full of books as he, Nick and Hoss bring the first load down to the wagon. Katherine continues to check the bookcases, finding one where the books stick out a bit. She moves the books and finds an elaborately carved jewelry case behind one with the name "Consuela" written on the lid in gold leaf. "Thank you, Nanuet," Kate said as he came over with his blanket bundle and started away with the wheelbarrow. 

Her mind had drifted away from the dangers of the missing men. A plethora of books had a way of doing that. She continued to sort through them, her hands oddly reverent. A few minutes after the men started down she found a carved jewelry case behind a section of books. Suddenly she remembered all the bodies. Who was "Consuela" to one of those men? Had she helped to widow another woman? Kate closed her eyes and took a moment to pull herself back together. She carefully tried to open it.

The box contains four gold rings, three with stones in the center, four pair of gold earrings of various designs, Two gold necklaces, two pair of gold wristlets and a gold and diamond tiara. There is a shelf at the bottom of the box that has three photographs - one of a family photo of two adult wood elves, a teenage girl wood elf and a toddler wood elf boy, all dressed in elaborate clothing. Another is only of the same wood elf girl and she is wearing one of the necklaces in the case. The final one is of the man in the family photo and he is standing beside a wood elf wearing a uniform filled with decorations and medals. 

Kate hesitated for a few moments as she looked over the items in the box. It was unlikely anyone would come back for them, but they seemed to be very personal. Almost like a memorial that should be left where she found it. Still, she was curious. She finally decided to take it with them. Perhaps Dorita's grandfather would be able to shed some light on it. Jake sees Katherine staring long at the photograph. "Katherine, just pack it up and take it. We best not hang around here too long. These were not the kind of men who had families like that." He tries to think of something else to say but can't, so he goes back to packing up.

Ruby and Jake continue to search the room. She picks up that he is uncomfortable with her sticking so close so she gives him some space but still stays close enough that they can watch each other.  Jake is a bit nervous all of us being in here and not watching the door behind us. He listens with some of his attention for any unusual or tell tale sounds behind them while searching.

The three men return to check in with the others and Nanuet leaves the blanket of items, telling the others not to touch it. They return back for the next load of books.  It takes nearly an hour for all of the books to be loaded up. Katherine notes that the beds are made with slot and groove construction and can be easily disassembled. Nick says that makes sense, as they would have needed to have been taken apart to get through the tunnel. She suggests that since there is still room on the wagon that they take them apart to bring the well constructed bed frames back since the Whipples are planning to put another floor of rooms onto the hotel. 

At long last Jake and Ruby finally discover a hidden compartment, located behind a rocky section of wall. They find a gold box inside that is 9-inches by 5-inches by 3-inches in size. They look inside and find a small book, around two-dozen pages, written in a language that neither understand. There is also a pile of paper money with pictures of wood elves and fancy buildings depicted on it and writing in Spanish and denominations listed of 100, 500, 1000, 5000 and 10000. They are unsure what country it is from, but it does not look like money from either Mexico or Spain, as they have seen both of those currencies before.

There is room in the rather large wagon for the bed frames, which Hoss has no difficulty in carrying out. They leave the caves and head back to the others. Al and Heath have returned with the other horses.   The livestock are brought out of the cave, numbering a total of 68 cows and 7 horses in addition to the two rustler horses already acquired. Al finds a nice saddle for one of the horses, commenting "I'm going to take this back to Galeyville for O'Dell since he gave his last horse to you Ruby."  A tarp is tossed into the wagon over the books and bed frames and then tied down securely. The Cartwrights also take all of the assorted branding tools found inside the cave to present to the Sheriff as evidence. 

They ride down the mountain trail. At the bottom of the trail they finally untie Knowles and let him go. Nanuet takes him aside and gives him the blanket of items. Knowles looks inside and then has an exchange of words with Nanuet that the others do not hear, but can see that Knowles is upset when Nanuet points and Knowles walks away.   

They continue on towards the main road to Galeyville. When they reach the road Al takes the extra horse and bids the others goodbye.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Forty-three, “Taking a Break”, January 7th, 1882:*

Nanuet talked with the Apache for some time as the others were finishing up and getting ready to head back to Promise City. They never did find out who killed Flint's partner, but chances are they were dead. Geronimo had some respect for this man Knowles, so he would show him respect also and hand over the Cherokee items that he wanted from the cave. He had decided however to keep the knife and the man's wallet, as trophies. He wouldn't need the money where he was going and he could easily get another knife. They had argued over it but Knowles had no leverage and Nanuet walked away with the items. 

A sense of satisfaction came over him. Even though there had been a lot of destruction today, there were a lot of bad people who would no longer be causing trouble now. He spent a few moments reflecting on the morning's events and did a small chant to commemorate the end of the battle.  He then returned to his companions looking forward to return to Promise City and begin his task of ambassador. Maybe it would start with a trip by the Marshall’s office to see if any of these men were on those Wanted Posters....

The trip back takes considerable time as the Cartwrights and Barkleys are the only ones with experience herding cattle. It is nearly noontime when they reach a bridge over a stream along the road. The Cartwrights decide to stop to water the cattle and horses and let them graze. Nanuet wanders off by himself.  

The Cartwrights get together for a snack lunch and Katherine sits down to join them. Little Joe hands Jake a pouch filled with beef jerky and rolls. Jake takes it and walks along the stream with Ruby sharing the snack and talking. Jake and Ruby slowly walk along the stream together.   

Katherine sat with her knees pulled up to her chest. The food seemed dry and tasteless, but she didn't really notice. It had been a long, long morning, and any sense of relief at its ending had long since gone. How had she come to this place? How had she ended up in gunfights, chasing cattle rustlers, standing in what amounted to a mass grave? 

The pictures still haunted her. She knew they were unlikely to be family of any of the men there, but they had brought to her that they were men. They had lives of their own and perhaps people somewhere who cared about them. Parents if not wives and children. Would someone else be missing them the way she missed Tom? She lowered her head to her knees and closed her eyes.

After Jake is sure they are earshot of the others he quietly says, "I was more than a little surprised to see you conjuring or whatever you were doing today. Don't often see that."   ”Well Jake, it’s not a talent I show to many people. Just a few things I always knew how to do,” she says shrugging. “Actually someone recently offered to teach me more than what I know now. I wasn’t sure you could learn it, thought you had to always know how to do it. Most people are afraid of it anyway so I learned to just keep it to myself.”   Jake responds, "Now that doesn't change anything with me, mind you. I was just surprised. I guess I shouldn't be, I have a feeling you will keep doing that to me." Pauses. "Surprise me, that is."  Ruby smiles at him. “I didn’t think you would mind too much or I wouldn’t have done it. I have a feeling you have a few surprises up your own sleeve,” she says slyly. “Besides, don’t you like surprises?” 

Jake is quiet for a couple of minutes and they keep walking in silence. He starts to say something and then stops. Then finally, "I don't know what you were thinking when you went running in that room all by yourself. If you weren't such a good shot I'd put you over my knee. You scared the crap out of me, um, us." He looks away and says, "Look, I'm not accustomed to having many friends traveling around the way I do. So when I saw you on the floor with all that rock on you, and the blood, well... damn, never mind." 

He shakes his head then starts to walk back to the others. Ruby reaches her hand out and grabs his arm stopping him. Her face becomes serious. ‘I was worried, well I was really worried about you, actually. And the others too. After you got shot and you were bleeding so much the only thing I could think of was to stop anyone else from getting to you. So I ran in. I guess I wasn’t really thinking.” She pauses and kicks at some pebbles on the ground. “I’m not used to having friends either, well not ones I can trust, and I’m not used to having people depend on me…” She drifts off into thought for a moment. As she thinks her face starts to lighten. Her worries could wait a little longer. 

“So you were worried about me, huh? Good to know.” she says playfully. “As for putting me on your knee, I might actually enjoy that as much as you do.” With that she turns lightly on her heel to start back, her long hair swinging in the wind. Then she stops and turns back to him.  “Oh, one more thing Jake. The next time you unbutton my shirt you’d better be buying me a drink first.”   As Ruby skips off towards the others Jake says to himself in a low voice, "She did it to me again." 

He comes back to the others and talks to Katherine who is tending her horse. "We all have things we do better than others. I'm not good at judging horseflesh or even riding. Think you could pick me out a horse from these others that would be better than the nag from Promise City? Nothing special, just study and maybe a bit smarter. And maybe you could help me judge a good tailor back in town; I'd like some new 'poker' shirts. I like them tailored." She agrees quickly and he thanks her. 

He continues. "You had a kinda tough day today. You want my two cents?" She doesn't answer but looks at him and smiles. "In my experience, west of the Mississippi and outside of the biggest towns or cities if you are going to help folks out or stand by them you can't always rely on the local law, lawyers and judges. You have to use other ways. Me, I try to talk it out and when that won't work, I always have the Peacemaker here." Patting his Colt revolver. "Now I ain't saying that all my solutions are what you would call ethical. And for me the Peacemaker really is last resort, although it may not have looked it today. But mostly I just mind my own business. Now you on the other hand have a heart as big as those mountains there." He waves his arm in their direction. 

He continues, "And if you are going to keep on jumpin' in and helping folks out at the rate you do, you are gonna need to decide what you are willing to do and not willing to do. And once you make peace with that, you'll feel a whole lot better. And if you don't want to get good at shooting that gun of yours, then you need another way of stoppin' trouble." He kicks some dirt with his boot while he looks down. "I ain't the wisest of men, but I do know that ya gotta know who you are. If you gotta do something you don't like, but you know that you'd do it again if you had to, you can still look yourself in the mirror, still sleep at night." He puts his hand on her arm, "You of all people have should have no shame of looking in the mirror." He lets go or her arm and looks around. "I think that's probably enough wandering scoundrel gambler wisdom for today, huh?" he ends with a smile. He leaves her to go scrounge for a couple of rifle holsters he can add to his saddle.

Jake, wait," Kate said quickly. "You're right about many things. I have to be more than a widow and a barmaid, but I don't know what that is. Someone has offered to teach me to... well, you remember what Ruby did earlier with the lights. Someone believes I could learn to do that as well and perhaps a great deal more. Maybe that's who I am here. If it works out, I'll have options other than this," she said patting the revolver. "But until then, since I seem to have a problem not making other people's business mine, perhaps you'll teach me how to use this better." 

She walked over to him and pulled his head down so she could kiss his cheek. "You're not fooling anybody with that scoundrel business you know. You're a good man."

Meanwhile, five miles northeast of Promise City...The four prospectors had awakened early to start loading up the wagon with the ore. They soon realized that this would be a harder task than they had had anticipated. The rockslide made such a mess at the base of the mountain they would not be able to get the wagon nearly as close as they would have liked. They then considered using the aging horses to drag the rocks over to the wagons, but feared that they might get injured on the obstacle course of jagged stones. So the men decided on rolling the silver-encrusted granite stones over to the wagon. They were thankful that it was a cool January day so that they did not have to contend with the typical Arizona heat.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Forty-four, “Pete’s Ranch”, January 7th, 1882:*

The group moved on, arriving at Flint's plot of land an hour later. As the cattle were grazing and drinking from the stream Flint comes up to Katherine and says, "Okay, I've thought about what you said yesterday. When you suggested that this might be a good plot of land for ranching. 

I was talking to the Cartwrights during lunch. Most of the cattle are theirs but eighteen of them have other brands, and the extra horses aren't theirs either. They plan to talk to the Deputy Sheriff and all, let him know what went down back at the caves, but they plan to move on back to Nevada as soon as the Apache are finished with the old man.  The Sheriff may or may not be able to find the owners of the other animals and so the Cartwrights have asked me to keep an eye on them in the meanwhile and I figure the owners of some will never turn up. I've already got place surrounded by posts and the ropes will work until I can put up rails. So how does "Pete's Ranch" sound to you?"

"It sounds just fine, Flint." She smiled and patted the dwarf on the shoulder. "Ranching may not have the big returns of mining, but it's a lot more reliable. I don't know much about cattle, but I'm pretty good with horses. I'd be glad to come out and lend you a hand now and then. In exchange, I'd appreciate it if you'd let me bring my horse out here to train her. I need the room.  Oh, and if you don't mind, I'd like to swap out Jake and Nanuet's horses for two of these others. You can keep theirs."

Nanuet chimes in on the Flint's Ranch idea, "And Flint if there is anything I can do to help, let me know. I have a connection with animals myself. More of a spiritual connection I would say, but I have spent my time around horses and know a thing or two. Seems like you have some good animals here."

While everyone is admiring Flint's new ranch, Jake walks over to Nanuet. Jake pulls back his sleeve and holds up his repaired wrist. "You and your spirits do pretty fine work there Indian." He turns it back and forth. "Good as new as far as I can tell. And seeing that my livelihood depends on me having this good arm, I'm mighty appreciative." He pulls his sleeve back down and looks to Nanuet without expression. "It seems to me that you were looking for more than Harvey Knowles, and to bring to justice a murderer. I hope you got all that you needed to today." The gambler gives him a serious looking smile.

Flint calls Nanuet and Jake over to a section of the hill out of sight of the women. He then takes a pouch off his belt and empties it out onto the ground in front of them. It is filled with money, mostly $5 and $ 10 bills, plus around two dozen $ 1 coins and an equal number of other coins. Flint says “I got this off the dead guys back in the cave. I figure they wouldn’t need it anymore. Didn’t want to show it in front of the women, I’m sure they would have found my taking from the dead to be ghoulish.” At that Jake suddenly has a memory of Ruby rifling Tom McLaury’s body and suppresses a laugh. Flint continues, “I figure you should get some of this, take whatever you think is fair.”

Jake looks at Nanuet who is looking back at him. He then turns to Flint and says, "Another man of honor in his own way. I gotta tell you this is getting down right embarrassing." Jake laughs a minute. "So we'll get our share, but why don't you just count it up first. If the local law will let us and the Cartwrights are amenable, maybe you can buy that big ole wagon there with the horses from all of us with some of that money on the ground and we'll call it even. Looks like that might be valuable here on your ranch." Jake looks around and tries not to make a face or laugh. "Of course, there are a couple of conditions..." "Like what?" Says Flint suspiciously. 

Jake replies, "Like if I suddenly need a few sticks of dynamite, or we need a quiet place to hide for a bit we know of a friend who might help us out. Of course you'll need to keep enough money to build a shack out here to live in too." Silver Jake Cook, he thinks to himself, you are going soft. Just keep tellin' yourself this is an investment.

Flint counts out the money and says "It comes to $ 94.23, we split that three ways and it's around $31 and change each. Hardly enough for a six-horse rig. You'd get a better deal selling them and the wagon to one of the mines; they can always use a good freight vehicle. My biggest need now is lumber and nails to turn my boundary maker posts and ropes into sturdy rails to hold in this livestock. I'll probably need to build me a barn too, the cave is too damp to store hay in. 

Tell you what, take the money here and whatever my share of selling the wagon and horses is and go to Cassidy Lumberyard back in town. Talk directly to the owner, Neil Cassidy, and get however many boards this will cover plus a couple of hundred nails. Ask him to deliver the stuff out here as soon as he can. He should remember the place, we bought all of our wooden posts from him a while back.”

"OK, Flint, you got it." Jake picks up the money and as he and Nanuet turn to go back to the others he puts it in Nanuet's hands.  "What's this?" Say the Indian. "We have lots of other stuff. We have plenty. Whatever in this pile was mine is now lumber. After we split stuff up, you take care of Flint." Jake snickers a little. "Something about that little smelly guy, I kinda like him. Maybe it's the dynamite." Jake slaps Nanuet on the back and heads over to talk to the Barkleys.

Ruby sits down next to Katherine.  She nods her head in the direction that the men went. "So, what do you think they're talking about? Probably something as boring as heck." She takes a few minutes to ponder.   "So, what do you think about Jake? I have to admit I had some doubts about him today, some wavering trust. For a moment I believed that he was the guy they were waiting for. Before today he seemed trustworthy enough. And he has been keeping an eye out for us this week. But there's something about him Kate..." Ruby's voice trails off and she looks lost in her thoughts again.

After a short pause Kate says, "I did too, for a few moments. But then I remembered reading about Deadeye Douglas. There were four in a gang, all brothers. Worked in Nevada, California, and Utah. It seemed very unlikely Jake had been part of that. I'm sure he still has secrets. We've only known him for a week after all.   I have to go with my instincts here. I think Jake, as much as he likes to pretend he's a no-account, is a good man. Not overly fond of work, mind you," she laughed, "but I believe we can trust him. What is it that bothers you?”

Ruby replies, "Oh I know he has some secrets. And I think we're a lot alike. And I'm positive he is a scoundrel. I'm not sure if I can trust him; but then again I don't really trust anyone. I'm going to keep my eyes on him. Not like that will be a bad thing," smiling.   "It's not that he bothers me Kate, it's... oh forget it!" Ruby pulls up her legs and puts her head in her lap.

"No Ruby, not this time," Kate says very gently. "Tell me what's the matter. Maybe I can't help, but you might feel better after you talk about it." Ruby sighs. “There’s nothing to talk about really. It’s pretty simple. Guys like Jake always get me in trouble. And I know it and they know it but it still happens just the same.” 

Kate was quiet for a moment. She had a suspicion that the kind of trouble Jake could get Ruby into was a completely different kind than any other man had. She wasn't sure if this was the time to confront her with it, however. Instead she reached out and stroked Ruby's bright hair. "Sometimes the trouble is worth it," she said softly. Ruby sat there thinking over what Katherine said. Then she saw Jake and Nanuet returning with Flint. "Kate, you won't tell anyone what I said, will you?" "Of course not, dear,” she responds. 

Flint bids the group goodbye. The Barkelys and two of the Cartwrights also say goodbye, deciding to get the cattle back to the ranch they are temporarily staying at via the most direct route. Adam Cartwright says he will ride back with the others to town to go talk to the Sheriff.   The ride back the remainder to town goes quickly, especially since Jake and Nanuet now have better horses.

Upon reaching the town Adam suggests that they stop first "At that Saloon you folks are working at, that's where you're dropping off the bed frames isn't it?"  They arrive by the back door and Ruby knocks on the door. Maggie opens up and is surprised to see them. Adam and Nanuet untie the ropes and remove the tarp covering the items in the back. "What do you have there?" Maggie asks, somewhat confused about what they are doing.

"Bedframes," Kate said gaily. "Nice ones, too. We thought as long as you're adding on, you might appreciate them. These gentlemen were kind enough to help us bring them over. Where would you like us to put them?"  Maggie still seemed a bit stunned. Kate suddenly realized what she must look like. Dusty pants with her black hat and Jake’s too-large shirt hanging from her shoulders. She looked at Maggie and gave a quick shrug of her shoulders.

Maggie calls for Tom and when he arrives she says "Look, they've already gone out and picked up bed frames for the new rooms!" Tom shakes his head and laughs, saying "Getting a bit ahead of yourself there aren't you? My father and cousin won't be here until the middle of next week to start the third floor! That's great though, thanks." 

He turns to Maggie and says, "I'll get Jeff to help bring them upstairs. We'll put them up in his room for now." Jeff Mills soon arrives and helps Nanuet, Jake and Adam carry them upstairs. While this unloading is going on Maggie notes the intricate carvings on the bed frames and the quality of the wood used for them. Each bed is of slightly different style and design.   Maggie then turns to Ruby and Katherine and says, "My, those are really fancy beds. Which ones have you picked out for your rooms?"

"Maggie, you'll be needing those rooms to rent out," Kate answered, a little stunned. They had been very kind to them at the El Parador, and the thought of Tom Whipple under the same roof with her made her a bit uncomfortable. Imagination. It must have been her imagination.   "Why expand if you're just going to give them away? I think you should choose one of those frames to use for yourself."

Maggie replies "Oh no, we want all of you to be able to stay right here. We want to be in the Saloon and Dance Hall business, not the hotel business. The only reason that we have one room available for rent now is because Flossie moved out and Tony prefers to live on his own. If we have extra rooms we'll rent them, but our main concern is keeping all the people who work here happy." 

While Kate and Maggie are having this conversation neither notice the look of panic that has just crossed Ruby's face. She recovers by the time the men finish getting the frames unloaded.   Before leaving Adam retrieves from the front corner of the wagon a fair sized package wrapped in oiled leather and hands it to Maggie. "What's that?" Katherine asks. He replies, "Your dinner tonight. While we were all busy carting the books down to the wagon Little Joe did some butchering to one of the dead cows. What you have there are twenty pounds of the finest steaks you'll ever eat. Enjoy your meal, you've all earned it."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Forty-five, “Ruby’s Decision”, January 7th, 1882:*

The group rides back to the El Parador. They bring the wagon and horse team around to the stables and also tie up their own horses. Adam again thanks the group and asks, "Do you think the innkeeper would mind if I leave my horse here for now? I need to go see the Sheriff and I have a hunch that this conversation may take a while."

Kate replies, "Considering what's in the back of that wagon, I'm sure it will be fine. We'll see you in a little while."  Kate makes sure Meribel is comfortable and has food and water, then she dashes inside the El Parador and up to Manuel Gonzales' room. A few moments after she knocks the door opens. "There's something downstairs you need to see," she says, a wide grin on her face. Kate reaches out and takes the old gentleman’s hand. "Come on."

Nanuet says to Adam "Mind if I come with you? I would like to meet the sheriff and I am interested to hear how this meeting goes. If you give me a few moments I will get myself cleaned up and then we can head over there."   Nanuet goes inside hoping that there is a free room now where he can put a few things away and wash up. He enters the El Parador and looks for Sonoma.

"If you don't think you need me I'll just stay here with the wagon" says Jake.   After Katherine runs excitedly into the El Parador he says to Ruby, "We have some unusual stuff here. Since you have some knowledge about conjuring or whatever it is, are you able to know if any of this stuff is you know, enchanted?" He takes the knife that he found in Curly Bill's room out and gives to her. "We should take all the valuable or unusual items and get 'em together in somebody’s room and figure out what we got. If it would be more proper, feel free to use my room." He takes of the ragged hat and tosses it into a waste pile in the back. "I'm just looking forward to a little poker and relaxation without guns going off."

Ruby has the dagger in her hand and she is looking at it but she has a faraway look on her face. “Proper?” she says repeating what Jake said to her with a confused look on her face. Um, Ya" Says Jake, "Katherine might have chickens if a bunch of men are seen coming in and out of a woman's room." She looks up at him then she seems to snap out of it. “Um, no I don’t know if this stuff is magic or not but I might know someone who can. Actually Kate knows someone who can.” Ruby looks uncomfortable and she starts biting her lip and looking around. “Uh, let me help you get this stuff to your room.” She tries to quickly gather as much as she can and waits for Jake. 

Waiting before he says any more they arrive at his room and he dumps an armload of stuff on his bed. "Girl are you alright? I'd buy you a drink but that last time someone did that in the afternoon.... well it required a visit to the church and all." He tries to make her smile, but he doesn't think it's working. Ruby does half heatedly smile at Jake. "Maybe another time then?" Then she goes right back to being quiet.  He takes of his coat and puts it on the bed. "I'd be surprised if there isn't something going on with this." he finishes by pointing to the leather duster he has just laid neatly next to the pile. "If you two are up for it, I'll let you and Katherine figure all this out. Let's go back down stairs and wait for the others."

Manuel Gonzales is amazed beyond belief at the wagonload of books. Sanoma, Pedro and Dorita are excited about it. The handyman Grant Keebler helps maneuver the rig as close to the door as possible. They also round up the musician Estaban Fuente and bartender Estaban Fuente to help unload the books. Ricardo, the 5-year-old son of resident harlot Angelica Huesca even pitches in and helps carry books. They bring all of the books to Manuel's room, and the stacks of books take up every inch of available space. 

Once all the heavy labor is done Jake and Katherine both assist Grant with getting the wagon squared away and unhitching the team. Ruby remains somewhat distant and Sanoma attempts to talk to her. Jake and Katherine come inside and decide not to disturb the two bards and sit at a different table.  Kate says,"You wanted to see tailors this afternoon, didn't you? I'll go upstairs in a few minutes and make myself presentable, and we can go out and do that."

Dorita is bringing all four food and overhears that. She gives them a stern look, plants her hands on her hips and exclaims "You'll do nothing of the kind. You were out late last night and were up before the rooster. You take a look at your friend over there" and points to Ruby. "She's exhausted and you two don't look much better. This is Saturday night and you'll probably be working having to work at that saloon until at least one-in-the-morning! You need to eat this food and then head upstairs for a siesta!"

Ruby then has a short conversation with Sonoma before she excuses herself. As she walks past Jake and Katherine she gives them each a long look. "Well, um, I'm going to take a nap I think." She looks around the room for a moment. "Where is Nanuet?" Upon hearing he went to the Sheriff's office, "Oh I missed him. Darn it." She gives Katherine and Jake long hugs from behind and small kisses on their cheeks. "I'm really glad everyone is alright from this morning. Ok take care." And she walks away.

Jake orders a whiskey to go with lunch, and Dorita makes a face, but Jake isn't even polite when he insists. He sits back down with Katherine. "She may be a better shot than I am, but she's a lousy liar." He puts his feet up on the table and takes a sip. "I don't know if she is really going to do it though." Katherine gives him the do what look. He replies, "She just said goodbye."

"I hope not," Kate said sadly. "She's the first friend I made here, the only woman. You boys are just fine," she said, giving Jake a little smile, "but girls need another girl now and then. I don't know if I should go talk to her, it might be exactly the wrong thing to do."   Kate pushed her plate away. "I'm not hungry."

Kate stayed downstairs with Jake for a few more minutes, then excused herself. She went outside and went for a short walk, circling the block that the El Parador was on. It had been an emotionally exhausting day, but Kate pushed her mind forward.   Ruby seemed like the kind of girl who was used to taking care of herself. The way she talked and behaved toward people was outwardly inviting, but in the end she seemed to leave distance between herself and others. Any distance between herself, Jake, Nanuet, and Ruby had been rapidly collapsing. For Kate it was welcome, she'd been lonely for too long. For Ruby though? Perhaps it was best to leave her alone for now. If she was feeling trapped, talking to her would only make it worse. 

Jake continues to eat his meal in an unhurried way. He does not reply to Katherine, and eventually she leaves the table. He does not engage any of the others at the El Parador and finishes his meal quietly. He leaves some money on the table and goes outside, stops and looks in the direction of his horse for a moment. He shakes his head and says out loud to no one, "I think I'll go buy a hat." and walks towards the shops in search of a replacement for his destroy black flat brimmed one.”

Adam Cartwright and Nanuet arrive at the Deputy Sheriff’s office. They enter the building and two men are inside. One introduces himself as Deputy Sheriff Colin Hunter and the other as Deputy Sheriff Billy Breckenridge. Nanuet has heard of Breckenridge before. In late October he was in Tombstone and was shot and nearly killed by the late Doc Holliday. The man seems to have recovered. 

While Adam describes everything that has taken place Nanuet looks at the various Wanted Posters on the walls. He does not recognize any of the pictures as any of the men back in the cave. There is a $ 500 reward poster for Deadeye Douglas, who has a long beard and mustache and round-shaped face so doesn’t really look that much like Jake. 

Nanuet then asks the Deputies specifically about the McLaury brothers.  Breckenridge says,“McLaurys were regular Tombstone residents. There were rumors that they were involved with rustling but nothing was ever proven. I’d say that this does warrant an inspection tour of their ranch though... Sheriff Behan will want to know about this too. Today’s stage hasn’t left yet so I’d better go catch it.” He grabs up some stuff and hurries out the door. 

Nanuet then asks if there is a bounty on Curly Bill Brochius. Hunter says, “Turns out there is. Didn’t know that until recently. We got this bounty hunter in from Texas who came to hunt down Arcade’s Gang for the reward that Hubbard posted. He also asked about Curly Bill Brochius, seems that there’s a price on his head back in Texas. You’d have to bring the body back there to collect though.”

"Thank your for your quick reaction Sheriff Hunter. We weren't sure if you would be too busy to send someone out right away."  Hunter replies, "Not too busy, but I still won't go. Sheriff Behan made a promise to the Apache that he and his deputies would stay out of the hills. I'm not crazy enough to break a promise made to Geronimo and spark another Indian war." 

Nanuet then says “I have another question. What would happen to any money or belongings that were found at the scene of the gunfight? If there were items of value there, who has rightful claim over them?”  Hunter says, "Well, unless one of the victims makes charges against you I'd say you could keep them. But if I were you I wouldn't want to be too showy with anything that could easily be identified as something of theirs. Rumor is that there were over 100 rustlers working as part of the Cowboy Gang, so the ones you killed are bound to have friends." 

Nanuet’s last question is "Any idea how much the bounty is for Curly Bill? Is it worth the trip to Texas to claim it?" 
Hunter says, "I have no idea, that bounty hunter didn't say. He said he's staying at the Longbranch Saloon, so you might want to ask him about it. His name's Irby Cole. I think he used to be a lawman over in Texas."

Five miles northeast of Promise City….It was early afternoon by the time the prospector’s wagon was filled. The rocks were then covered over by a tarp. The men’s paranoia had increased throughout the day and they were all now fearful that somebody would attempt to steal their claim. To this end they had now considered that it might be better to hold off on reaching Promise City until dusk, to keep their ore unseen until after the wagonload had been actually delivered to the stamping mill and smelter. Their biggest fear was that they would be riding into town just as the lawyer Fisk was walking by. So once the wagon was all set they decided to take a break and rest for a few hours before setting off to town, timing their arrival for just after dark.

Back at the El Parador, Ruby had made up her mind on the ride back to town. She wasn’t going to let the fact that she had known these people a week change her. She was taking the money and leaving. Sure, she was set up nice with her job at the Lone Star, and it was a change to have someone watching out for her besides herself. But it really was just too much money to ignore. Besides, why should Tom and Maggie trust her to bring in money for them? And now the Whipples wanted her to live with them, like they were her parents or something. To keep an eye on her and keep her close, watch every move she made. She definitely wasn’t going for that. 

And what did Katherine, Jake and Nanuet know about her anyway? If they knew the truth they wouldn’t be friends with her so she might as well leave before they figure things out. Ruby had excused herself downstairs. She had said goodbye in her own way and her feelings about that surprised even her. 

She looks around at her disordered room, stuff thrown everywhere. Easier to clean up she thinks. She changes her clothes leaving the borrowed, bloodied ones crumpled up on the floor. She starts stuffing her belongings haphazardly into a bag, jamming it in. When she is done she takes one final look around and sighs. It was nice while it lasted. 

She walks out of her room and makes sure no one is around. She leaves Kate, Jake and Nanuet each a $100 bill under their door with a kiss mark on it that says Love, Ruby. She also leaves one for the Cantina in an envelope behind the bar. Then she gets on her horse and rides out of town.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Interlude Two: “A Veranda in South Carolina”*

Meanwhile, approximately 1,900 miles due east of Promise City…..Beauregard Aloysius Dodge sat on the veranda of the main house of his family plantation. Miriam, one of the older ogresses working the plantation, brought him his morning glass of scotch and water, light on the water. He reclined back in the wicker chair and looked out upon the fields of his South Carolina family home. It had been in the Dodge family for eight generations and his would be the last unless he ever got around to first finding a woman who could put up with his bad habits and then fathering a legitimate child. 

The workers were out in the fields preparing them for the spring planting. There was barely enough money left to purchase the seed and supplies for the planting but little things like that seldom concerned Dodge. He left the matters of finances and daily operation of the plantation to his overseer Jasper and focused his own thoughts on more weighty matters. Today he was thinking about titles. Most of his contemporaries had titles before their names and Dodge did not. 

Many of the titles were ranks held at the end of the Civil War – Captain, Major, Colonel and in one case, General. Dodge was a veteran of the war, but while most soldiers advanced during their careers in the Confederate Army his had gone in the opposite direction. Due to his father’s influence he had begun the war with the rank of Major, but his inability to keep his mouth or fists shut quickly led to a steady string of demotions. General Lee himself had ruled on the final demotion, stripping him down to Private. They threatened to have his imprisoned if there were any further infractions but they never followed through on the threat, in part because every officer who had the misfortune of crossing paths with Dodge was too afraid of the consequences. 

While many Confederate soldiers brought a personal slave with them into the war, Beauregard had brought four. His quartet of half-ogres were some of the meanest creatures ever to walk the earth and they swore their undying loyalty to Dodge. He in turn treated them like brothers, which was in fact what they were, having been sired by his father with several of the plantation slaves. Dodge had known that he would never be tossed into a Confederate prison due to fear of how his slaves would react as well as the fear of what Dodge would later do if any harm were to befall his servants while he was locked up. 

Private Dodge also had the comfort of knowing that he served a unique job in the Army. He and his slaves had earned a reputation for being able to get a cannon and cannonballs anywhere the army needed it, even to the tops of the highest Appalachian Mountains. Most officers credited this to the exceptional strengths of him and his slaves. The truth was that even in this task he cheated, using magical levitation devices purchased from a New Orleans wizard to do the majority of the work. 

Following the war Dodge returned to the Plantation where he made it his job to do did next to nothing, despite his father’s protests. His father was a respected Senator in the state legislature. The man had died of a heart attack five years ago while protesting the election of Rutherford B. Hayes to the United States Presidency when Samuel J. Tilden had actually won the popular vote. Beauregard realized that he could adopt for himself the title of Senator, since he had initially been appointed to finish out his father’s term. But he had only attended one legislative session and at that one he was requested to leave after he had initiated a fistfight on the Senate floor. The details of that incident were well known so he doubted that anyone would recognize that title. 

He sat for another hour thinking about titles when Eldo, one of the many house servants who he himself had sired, interrupted his thoughts. “Master Beau, I was in town sir getting supplies. There was some mail for you sir,” the tall half-ogre stated and handed an envelope sealed in wax to the human. Dodge opened it up and read the paper inside and laughed. It was the offer for a very lucrative job, one that would make use of his unique talents. 

He told Eldo “Looks like we’re going on a trip. Go fetch Darrold, Travis and Jabby, tell them to start packing. Let Jasper know that he’ll have to run things without me for a while.” “Where are we going Master Beau?” the half-ogre asked. Dodge replied “A place known as the Arizona Territory. We got us some killing to do out there.”

*End of Interlude*


----------



## Silver Moon

Chapter Forty-six, “A large pile of cash”, January 7th, 1882:

The downstairs of the Cantina was empty when Kate returned. She headed upstairs for her room. Dorita had been right, she was exhausted. Sleep would be best. Kate pulled out her key and opened the door.  She almost stepped over the bill on the floor. Kate bent down and picked it up. A hundred dollars. A small fortune for many, and Ruby had just left it here. Kate stuffed the bill in her pocket and went down to the stables. A few moments later she was riding out of Promise City, praying she was going the right direction.

Katherine returns from her search for Ruby with no trace of her. When she gets into the Cantina she sees Jake, with his new hat, and Nanuet sitting at a table in the corner. Nanuet has money in his hand but Katherine can't see what it is. Nanuet stands up and steps back from the table.  "I guess you were out looking for the girl?" he says in an exhausted tone. "And by the way you look I guess you didn't find her." 

"She left this in my room." as he holds up a $100 dollar bill. "Is she hiding something? Did we bother her in some way? Certainly too dangerous for her to be out alone, as I am sure once word gets out about what happened today we will have some enemies."  Nanuet starts to ramble and get visibly upset. He unknowingly crumples the bill in his hand and reaches for his glass on the table and downs the remaining contents in one gulp.  "So what are we waiting for, let's go find her!"

Ruby didn’t get too far. Her instincts tell her she made a mistake. She had ridden past the spot where she and Jake buried that green ball and she realized that Jake had been more than a gentleman to her. It had been a while since she had that. And in one week Kate was a good a friend she ever had. Maybe she would forgive her when she learned the truth. And Nanuet had actually saved her life back in that cave. Ruby turned her horse around and rode back into town, back to the Cantina. 

When she got inside Nanuet, Jake and Katherine were sitting at a table in the corner of the room. Nanuet was waving his $100 bill around so she knew they were talking about her. She walks up to them, pulls something out of her bodice, throws the huge stack of money on the table and plops down in the empty chair. “Damn all of you,” she says shaking her head. She couldn’t keep her promise to herself to stay out of trouble, but she could at least keep her promise to try to be different.

"I'm sorry Nanuet," Jake says looking at the Indian, "I missed what you were saying. I was just sitting here thinking how pleasant it will be to listen to Miss West sing tonight" He then takes off his hat and spins it around on his finger tips and looks at Ruby. "What do you think? Is it as good as the old one?"

Dorita has been watching the goings on from the corner of her eye. She heads over to a table at the other end of the room where a man with a thin mustache in a well-tailored navy blue suit, silk shirt and western-style tie is eating. The group has seen this man dining at the El Parador earlier in the week but has never been introduced. She says something to him and then leads him over to the table. 

She arrives at the table, points to the pile of money that Ruby has just placed there and says “What’s the matter with you!” she exclaims. “You should not displaying all that money in public! Are you trying to get my hotel robbed! If either of the banks were open I’d march you over there to deposit it. Neither of them is so we’ll do the next best thing. This is Conrad Booth. He lives near the hotel and has a wall safe that is so well constructed that the James Gang and Billy the Kid were unable to break into it. You go with him right now and put all of that money away in his safe.” 

Conrad Booth notices Jake's apprehension about this. He leans over and whispers into Jake's ear “Look, we don’t know each other but I think we both can trust Dorita. I don’t actually expect you leave your money in my safe, but there are three or four people in this room right now who she’d like to have think that you did. She doesn’t want robberies or murders in her hotel, so why don’t you all follow me over to my place next door and we’ll figure this out there.”

"Alright, that's fine advice Dorita." Jake winks at Ruby, "Now well need to put this all in something to bring it over, shall I help you put it back where it came from?" Seeing the look of horror on Katherine’s face, "No, of course not." He starts pushing the pile of money over towards Ruby carefully palming a number of the largest bills. In a whisper to Ruby, "Well Dorita is all riled up, lets at least pretend to put it in his safe. It's your call when we get there. We can put all, we can keep lifting out the big bills and make him believe we put it all, or walk away with it all and let just these folks believe it." Smiling at her up close, "It looks to me like you're the banker."

They pick up the money and head over to Booth's house, a two story brick building less than 70 feet diagonally behind the Cantina. Once inside Booth repeats what he said to Jake to the others. He suggests they wait a few minutes, hide their money, and then head back to the El Parador and "Continue your money discussions in a place without so many onlookers." 

Ruby notices that it is strange that Booth's bed is downstairs sitting in the main living room. She asks, "Any reason why you sleep on the first floor?" He laughs and says "I used to sleep upstairs but now the second floor is preserved as a museum." "What?" Katherine asks. 

Booth continues "Last July the James Gang and Billy the Kid showed up here in Promise City. A local boy, Cleatus James, was a cousin of Jesse's and lived here in the town for a while. He knew where all the safes in town were located and clandestinely led the gang to all the places in town where the money was kept. Prior to coming over here to my place they robbed the Condon brothers’ house. The Condons were my landlords and had keys to this place in their own safe, which is how they got in. 

The second floor is where the ‘Promise City Shootout’ happened. Keeping the place as it was has been good for my gambling table at the Long Branch Saloon. People want to see it and I only give the tour of it if they’ve spent a night playing at my gambling table first. I’ll be willing to make an exception with you though, since you’re friends of Dorita. I've been taking my meals there for almost two years now." 

"Thanks," Jake says, "But we'll take a raincheck on that tour. See you around and we appreciate you helping out." 

The four head back to the El Parador. They go through the Cantina and then upstairs to the rooms. The short respite has been helpful to take some of the pressure off of Ruby and ease the tension between them, but there is still a lot that needs to be resolved. They all head over to Jake's room, head inside and shut the door behind them.

Nanuet holds up his hands and clears his throat trying to get the attention of the other three.  "Before this goes any further, I have this to add to the money, I only counted it quickly, but it is about $700. I just didn't see a good chance to let everybody know about it until now. I meant to share it with all of you, I swear on it. Oh and here is my $100 from Miss Ruby, add that to the pile." 

"Flint gave us some money that he scrounged up and he wants to sell that wagon and use his share of the money for his Ranch. I have no need for the wagon, so I am willing to give up my share for sale. Not sure what you all think. Oh, and Miss Ruby I am glad you came back."

Jake laughs out loud for a moment, and everyone looks at him and Katherine finally says it for them "What is funny."   He replies,"We are quite a group that's all. Can't make our mind up if we are guilty or guilt free." Ignoring the varied looks he is getting from the group he continues "Look Nanuet, I believe you. No worries. When it came down to it you acted to save my life, everything else is just gravy." Jake tosses a small packet of money in the pile. "432 dollars. You folks are making me look bad. And we still have all this stuff to go through" he finishes pointing to the bed.

Kate tossed the $100 from Ruby into the pile. It was all she had to add; everything she had taken from the caves was piled in Mr. Gonzales' room. She looked at the others apologetically, then laid her head back against Ruby's shoulder.   Her eyelids felt as if she had weights attached to them. Every inch of her seemed caked with sand, and her stomach had changed its mind about wanting to eat. She was having a very difficult time concentrating.  "Flint can have my share of any wagon money as well, and whatever cash he threw in too. There's plenty here without that."

Nanuet states,"I am the first to say I am not good with paper money. I certainly feel uncomfortable having this much around though, especially after the scene downstairs. I am sure it won't be long till almost everyone in town knows we have a lot of money. Not sure if there is anything we do to stop the spread of that news. Especially once Chumbley hears what happened.  Kate says, "Which means it won't take Deadeye Douglas long to find out who ransacked those caves and come looking. It may not have been his, but I'm sure he'll be feeling entitled. 

This has been quite a day so far, I need a drink."  Nanuet sighs and leans against the wall.  "So, now what do we do?"  Kate says, "I don't know, but I don't like the idea of putting this in the bank. Seems they get robbed quite a bit. If we spread it out in several places we would at least have a better chance of not loosing all of it in a robbery. I wish we had our own house, we could bury it beneath the floors or something."

Ruby's been quiet listening to everyone not asking her where she got all that money from.  She pushes her hand out over the pile and forces it open to add the money to it.  "$157.00 and... $1112.00, that's not counting the $100.00 I left all of you and downstairs at the bar. I'm not going to lie and say I was always going to share it either."

Kate says, "But you're here, and you are sharing it. And not lying about it. Actions speak much louder than words, dear." Nanuet adds "And you did share, even when you weren't planning to ever see any of us again. You left us each $ 100." "Stop trying to make me feel better!"  Ruby sighs. "The truth is I'm not used to sharing anything or thinking about anyone but myself. And it's been that way for a long time. And that, "pointing the growing money pile, "is a LOT of money." 

She continues, "I'm not going to live with the Whipples watching everything I do. If I wanted that I would have stayed with my parents. But I didn't, I left 4 years ago and never looked back. I can do whatever I want and I like it that way. I don't like people depending on me because then I have to stay when I don't want to or break someone's heart who should have never given it in the first place." 

Ruby takes a long pause carefully choosing her words. "Except... for the first time I was actually thinking of all of you and not myself. And I wasn't even gone much more than an hour and I already missed you. And I've only know you for a week! I've never had anyone that gave me a reason to trust them I guess."  Ruby sits down on Jake's bed and puts her head in her hands.

Jake takes his hat off and scratches his head looking a bit uncomfortable in the silence. "I think that Katherine is right, we should probably spilt this among us and then each of us keep portions in different places. Actually I'll probably put some in a bank." Jake smiles an ironic smile and says, "Maybe not the one I'm working at." 

"And I would agree that we probably made some enemies today. I don't know about Deadeye Douglas as being one, but certainly others. I think Bill Claibourne and his friend could be a problem some day." He takes a step towards Ruby who is still hiding her face, but stops apparently thinking the better of it. Instead he reaches down in the pile of money and plucks out a twenty-dollar bill. "I think some food, a warm bath and a short nap is a good idea before we talk about it any more." With a grin he wave the twenty-dollar bill he says, "I'm buying."

Ruby goes back to her room and throws her stuff back on the floor. She was tired and dirty so a nap and bath sounded great. And a drink would start things off nicely. She sits on the bed for a moment and she sees something there. It was a playing card, the Jack of Spades to be precise. The black print on the spade design is scraped away so that they are almost shiny and whitish in color. She turns it over in her hand and smiles. Then she jumps up, kisses it, pushes it into her bodice and goes back to Jake’s room. She knocks on his door. 

Jake is surprised to see Ruby standing there as everyone had just left. She takes a step into his room, takes his hat off his head and starts looking at it. “I forgot to tell you earlier. I think this hat is better than the old one.” She has a huge smile on her face as she puts the hat on her head. “I think it’ll be lucky for you.”  "It must be true, I'm feeling luckier already." He puts his hands in his pockets. "So I'll just skip the clever banter and just say I'm glad you decided it's not time to leave just yet." 

Ruby starts walking around Jake's room, looking at whatever he's got out. "But you're so good at the clever banter..." Ruby realizes that Jake is being totally serious. "I'm glad too Jake. I don't really know what I was thinking. I just panicked." She pauses picking up something that she isn't really looking at. "And I guess that means you're not mad at me? I would think you more than anyone would understand..."  

"No, not mad. Not mad at all." He replies. "We all got our personal demons, I don't know if I understand, just accept."  Ruby smiles at Jake as she walks over to him. She stops right in front of him and pulls his hat off her head. "Here's your hat back. I really do think it will be lucky for you." She puts it back on his head and makes sure it's straight. "We should go, Kate and Nanuet are waiting for us."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Forty-seven, “Bath Time”, January 7th, 1882:*

Kate took her part of the money and began to hide it around the room. Some inside a hat brim a bit tucked away inside a book, and some folded neatly and tucked behind Tom's picture in its frame. She stopped for a moment and ran her finger over the picture. "I miss you," she said softly. 

After a few moments she shook her head and set the frame down. She quickly changed her shirt, tucked her simplest dress in a bag to take to the bathhouse and went downstairs.  Nanuet was waiting already, and a few minutes later Ruby and Jake came down. This time when Dorita brought them something to eat, Kate went at it with a will. The sooner it was down, the sooner she could have a bath.

Once they are back together Jake asks "So what is everyone's plan for today?" Having already eaten early Jake is only picking at the food. "After I clean up I WILL have that nap. But after that I have nothing going on until its time for me to run a game at the Lone Start later tonight. If anyone needs me for anything, let me know." He pauses and watches the others dig heartily into their meals. "I already helped myself to some additional weapons and ammunition that their previous owners will no longer need, so what ever is left including the wagon can be sold by whichever of you thinks they can get us a good price for them. I guess you are all in favor of giving Flint the proceeds from the wagon. I want to help him too, but I was going to hold my tongue on that until we saw how much it was worth. Hey, don't look at me like that! A little greed is not a bad thing." 

He answers with a boyish grin. Then quietly, "Katherine, Ruby says you two know someone that may be able to help us with the pile of valuable and unusual items. One of you takes charge of that if you don't mind. After we understand what we have better, we can decide what to do with them." He looks around the room nonchalantly. "I would keep any conversation about what happened today quiet between us, the less information others have the better on that. I'm afraid that too much may already be out though." He stops and smiles putting on the confident Silver Jake Cook face. "But don't worry. We will be fine. More than fine."

Kate says,"I'm certainly getting a bath this afternoon, and some sleep. I might just sleep in the bath," she laughed. "After that I was going to see Dorita's grandfather to talk about some of those books I lent him yesterday. Not to worry, though, I won't get carried away and be late." 

Kate lifted her napkin to her mouth as she said quietly. "We should be able to get those items looked at this afternoon, but I'm afraid I don't know much about the value of wagons." She took a deep breath as she dabbed at the corners of her mouth with the napkin, then put it down.   "I think I'm going to head out for that bath. That is something I'm sure will be fine." She dropped a few coins on the table for the food and smiled over to Ruby. "Gentlemen," she nodded to Nanuet and Jake, picked up her bag, and headed for the door.

Nanuet stretched his neck and back and said "I am going to get myself cleaned up and then head over to the church. I need some time to reflect and reconnect with the spirits. Once we get all the items from the wagon sorted out and know what we want, I will take care of selling it. Flint suggested that one of the silver mines could use it, so I will start there. That however will wait for tomorrow. Ruby, before you go, I need to speak with you about another matter."  Nanuet pulls Ruby aside, out of earshot of the others. They have a discussion that looks as though it may continue later. Nanuet looks uneasy and blushes through most of the conversation. He then gathers his stuff and heads out.

Ruby finishes her conversation with Nanuet for the moment and she looks over to Jake. "Are you coming?" 
She waits a moment then yells to Kate, "Hey wait for me!" Kate stops by the door and waits for Ruby to catch up. She takes the other girls arm and strolls out into the street.

It is only a short walk down the street to Gilson's BathHouse, situated between Rixton's Furniture and the all too familiar Comstock House. The bathhouse is in a twenty-by-thirty foot two-story brick building. The ladies enter and are greeted by a middle-aged woman who introduces herself as Laurie Gilson. She is assisted by a wood elf named Jules Huerta, who draws the water for the baths. She explains that the price of baths is fifty-cents and that she uses fresh water for every bath and has Jules scrub out each tub between patrons.  The first floor is divided up into six different rooms each with two tubs, with a curtain in each room to further subdivide the room for more privacy. Regular soap and the use of towels are included in the price. Specialty soaps and bath oils each cost an additional twenty-five cents. 

Back at the El Parador Jake has been sleeping soundly for nearly an hour at this point. As soon as he lay down on his bed he fell into one of the most restful periods of sleep that he had had in years. 

Nanuet is heavily in prayer when he has a vision. Before him stand a trio of Native American supreme beings of his same moral code, the Raven God, a greater deity responsible for the creation and transformation of the world; Hotoru, a lesser god responsible for the wind and weather of the world; and the Thunder Bird, a mystical creature that fights evil created by human or elf.   The two birds fly in a circle surrounding Nanuet while Hotoru speaks to him. Nanuet is told that he has been tested and found to be worthy. They say that his training as a shaman will begin that evening, that following his evening meal he is to return to where he had slept the previous night and the two who will guide him on this path of discovery will then join him.

Jules brings Kate and Ruby to one of the 6 rooms. Ruby barely waits for Jules to leave before she gets undressed. She takes various items out of her bodice, casually tossing them on the nearest table. The items include money, a derringer, keys and a playing card (which she is a bit more careful with). She drops her dress and undergarments to the floor, stepping on them a few times and leaving them crumpled on the floor in a ball. She gets into the tub, leans back and closes her eyes. When she doesn’t hear any noise coming from Katherine she opens her eyes. Kate quickly grabbed the curtain and pulled as Ruby stripped. She was still unbraiding her hair when she heard Ruby sliding into her own tub. A moment later Ruby called out, “What are you waiting for? I though you wanted a bath!” 

"It takes a minute to get my hair loose," she answered as she finally slid gratefully down into the scented water and breathed deep. Kate washed her hair with the special soap first and then let it hang behind the tub as she soaked. 

It was probably ten minutes before she spoke. "Ruby, will you do something for me tonight? When you can, keep an eye on Tom Whipple. I don't want to tell you why, if I do you might imagine what I'm looking for. I thought I noticed something, and I want to know if it was just my imagination." “Sure Kate, I can watch him. I can see things fairly well from the stage. But you’ve got me very curious. What could you be imagining about Tom Whipple?” Ruby pauses. “I wonder what they’re going to say when we tell them we’re not moving in.” Ruby takes in a huge breath. “I can’t believe they are relying on us so much. That isn’t very wise, don’t you think?”

"I don't know that they are relying on us so much. It seems the addition was just to make room for us. It was a big assumption that we would stay so long as to need or want rooms. But I imagine when someone comes looking for work, you imagine they plan to stay a while.   I don't know how to tell Maggie that we don't want to stay there. It's sweet of her to want us, and I hate to turn her down. I have felt a bit guilty about staying at the El Parador. You saw how many people were looking for rooms. I'm human; I could get a room anywhere. I feel like I'm taking a room someone else could use. Still, I'd rather buy a house."

Ruby's knuckles tighten on the side of the tub. "Buy a house?" she says slowly. Was Kate referring to all of them buying a house? "Kate, when you say buy a house..." Her thoughts are interrupted by gunshots.   There are three shots and they come from somewhere outside of the building and to the west. Laurie knocks on the door and tells them, "Don't let those sounds bother you. People shoot off guns around here all the time. I'll have Jules go check it out." "Good lord, can't we get away from gun shots today?" Ruby was clearly stressed out. "I think I need some sleep... sleep and lots of liquor."

Kate replies, "As long as they aren't shooting as us, I'm not getting out of this tub. And I'd try the sleep before the liquor, hmm?   I hope my share is enough. Although I don't really feel I earned it. I can't live in a hotel forever, and I can't be under the same roof as.... Well, I miss having a house," she finished lamely. "Of course, if you wanted to live there, you could, but it would be up to you. And depending on the house, Jake and Nanuet too, but there would have to be a way to keep them separate. Otherwise it would be completely inappropriate."

Ruby didn’t know if she should laugh or cry. Kate wanted to tie them all down and she was worried about it being inappropriate. Ruby thought it over. If she really wanted to leave then why didn’t she earlier? She didn’t want to leave any of them, she learned that today. Maybe a house was a good thing? Ruby wasn’t signing on any dotted line any time soon but she would at least think about it.  She says, “Of course you earned your share. You got us all there. And you are right about not living in a hotel forever. I’m sure you had a real nice house with Tom and living in the Cantina with us has to be hard on you. You deserve a nice place Kate.  So, who is going to look after this house?” "I don't know," Kate sighed, sinking further into the water. "It's just a dream, I guess. I like the Cantina, I feel at home there. I don't know what I was thinking."

Ruby replies,"Dreams are good to have Kate. We all need them. And if yours is a house then I'm sure you're going to get it one day."  Ruby gets out of the tub and gets dressed. "We'd better get back if we want some time to rest." Ruby realizes she forgot to bring clean clothes so puts back on her crumpled dress. "I'll only have it on a few minutes until I can get to sleep anyway," she thinks. Ruby puts her wet hair up into some kind of knot and puts all her belongings back in her dress. "Almost ready?"

Kate had gotten regretfully out of the tub, but she felt wonderfully clean. She tried to get her corset on as quickly as possible and slipped into her clean dress.  "Yes, I'm ready," she said, leaving her wet hair loose behind her head to dry. "I'm certainly ready for a nap." She pulled back the curtain and took Ruby's arm. "I'm glad you decided to come back, Ruby," she said simply as they left the room.

The sound of gunshots had  awaken Jake from his restful slumber. He lofted the curtain and looks out the window of his room and based upon the position of the sun concludes that it is around 3:00 P.M.  He doesn’t hear any more gunshots so he lies back down on the bed and goes back to sleep.

Meanwhile, five miles northeast of Promise City…It was time for the prospectors to head to town. Since they were also afraid of claim jumpers moving in their absence and stealing their ore MacNaulty and Seawell agreed to stay behind to guard the site. Elliott and Lewis climbed up onto the buckboard of the wagon and began to make their way towards the town. The wagon contained more than a ton of rocks and the aged horses had to struggle to get the wagon started off. As the animals’ exertion became more obvious Elliott started to wonder if they had the strength to make the five miles to town. He handed the reins to Lewis and climbed out to not only lighten the load but also help to lead the animals. “This is going to be a long trip,” he thought to himself.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Forty-eight, “The Mystery of the Missing Books”, January 7th, 1882:*

The women are told to come back again any time by Laurie. They exit the building and see that there is a lot of activity a half block west down the street. A crowd has gathered around a two-story wooden building at the northwest corner of South and Allen streets with the sign "Trail Dust Saloon" hanging out front.  They see Marshall Wyatt Earp standing near the door of the building being talked at by the reporter Parker Baxter. A man carrying a doctor's bag then approaches and is let inside. As they approach the crowd Ruby laughs, "I wonder what happened here? At least it didn't involve us." 

When Ruby sees Baxter she remembers the last time she saw him. Suddenly a flood of memory comes back to her. She had totally forgotten about the information she found out yesterday about Tom. Katherine could tell Ruby was uncomfortable and gives her a look. Ruby tries to cover her sudden emotion. She puts her hand on Kate's arm. "Um, I forgot to tell you something. Ah, Baxter thinks that Jake and I are married. Mr. and Mrs. Cookie actually. I mean, it's a long story and we don't really have the time right now..." Crap, thinks Ruby. I hope she doesn't think something strange is going on.

Kate laughed outright. "I think I'd actually pay money to hear how he come to that conclusion." She ignored Ruby's discomfort. Ruby hadn't confided to her anything about Jake, and she wouldn't assume she was right unless Ruby did. "Of course, Baxter seems to live in his own Whiskey-soaked world."  Ruby replies, "Yes, sometime I'll have to let you in on what happened." 

As they came up on the crowd Katherine kept her ears open for details of what happened. "Picking up anything, Ruby?"  Ruby tries to listen to the crowd, but she especially wants to overhear what Marshall Earp is telling Baxter. And they hear Wyatt Earp saying "....damned fool. All I asked him about was the money he owed to the Promise City Merchants' Association. Hell Baxter, you belong to that group. Not fair for him to shirk on his dues, cost the rest of you more. Well, the idiot actually decides to pull a gun on me!" 

Baxter says "But Doc Eaton is here now. You actually let him live?" Earp replies "Damned straight. He owes money to the Merchants' Association. A dead man usually doesn't pay his obligations. My first shot was just to disarm him. I hit his gun hand but he still managed to still get off a shot. Had no choice then but to incapacitate his arm."   Baxter says "So what happens now." Earp says "Well, in most towns shooting at a lawman is a capital offense. But I'm an easy going and generous man. Once the Doc fixes him up I think a month or so in jail might just teach him to respect the law. Of course, it's not really up to me. I'll let Judge Isby make that decision, I'm expecting him to be back in town on Monday."

"Well, at least we know Job won't have to sit in jail too much longer," Kate whispered to Ruby. "But Earp seem rather vicious, doesn't he? I wonder who he shot..." Ruby, in her usual directness, asks a man in the crowd "Who got shot?" The man replies "Dudley Yeats, the owner of the Trail Dust Saloon." Ruby and Kate keep walking slowly past the crowd, listening for any other information. Truthfully they were both exhausted and just wanted to get back to the Cantina for a nap. "I can always talk to Baxter later if I need to," thinks Ruby. They get back and go to their rooms. 

Ruby takes off her dirty dress, leaving it crumpled on the floor again, gets under the covers and falls right asleep. Down the hall Kate pulled off the dress and her corset, and slipped under the covers in just her sheer shift. Her eyes fell on the picture on her bedside table. She picked it up and fell asleep holding it against her heart.

Shortly after 6:00 PM there is a knock at each of Ruby and Katherine's doors and Dorita's voice says "Girls, my Grandfather is waiting for you."  Both dress and head over to his room. They knock and the door is opened. "Please come in" he states. They enter the room and are shocked by what they see, as there isn't a single book in sight. Kate eyes grew wide and her mouth fell open. Slowly her head turned from one end of the room to the other. "M-M-Mister Gonzales, where are the books?" she stammered, wringing her hands.

A female voice from behind them states, "They are in the safest place in town, somewhere that no one can get to them unless they are supposed to be able to get to them.  Sonoma slips in behind the women and closes the door behind her looking at her great grandfather with a smile on her face. "You brought back a huge treasure with you in that wagon you know."

Yes, I know," Kate said, taking a few deep breaths. "Although I got a few put upon looks from the men as they hauled them down. Books are always a treasure." She moved further into the room and took a seat. "I had just hoped to, well, it will be difficult for me to read them if they aren't here."

"Ahh so my little bird thinks that I have taken her treasures out of her nest" the old man looks at her with a smile on his face. "The books are still here. It is up to you to see if you can find them. Consider this the first part of what I will teach you, you have until I finish the chapter I am reading." And he settles back in a handmade rocking chair covered with a bright woven blanket and picks up the book from his lap.

Kate felt better knowing the books were still here, in some sense at least. Kate looked at the old gentleman and his serene countenance. He would watch over his book, but he wouldn't answer questions.  Well, all right. He'd obviously hidden them with magic. They must still be here, but the room had been stuffed to the rafters with them. She thought about how books smelled, the clean scent of paper, the crinkle of pages, the yellowish color and musty aroma of an ancient tome.   She stood up and began to walk around the room, her fingers gently tracing the walls when she could reach them. She looked for anything that had not been in the room before, and then closed her eyes for a moment. "Show me," she thought to herself. She focused every sense and feeling the books.

Jake rises leisurely and listens to the relative quiet for a bit before getting out of bed. Before getting dressed he meticulously cleans and oils his Colt then replaces the empty bullet slots on the belt. He dons some clean clothes and examines the pile of items that has been sharing the room with him. He decides to put on the leather duster and carry the items with him in various places on his person until the ladies can take possession and figure out what to do with it. He heads down to the local store to purchase a couple of replacement button down shirts for the one that took a bullet earlier today. He unconsciously examines his wrist again while the purchase is being wrapped up. 

He then heads back to the cantina to wait for the others to appear, and to listen in on the locals’ conversation. Gun shots meant gossiping and it shouldn't be too hard to figure out what happened earlier. Hopefully it would have nothing to do with him, but Promise City had a strange way of not caring about whether or not you wanted to be involved. He had an uneasy feeling again.  He takes an empty table with his back to a wall and plays with a deck of cards to pass the time.

Ruby has no idea what Gonzales is asking Kate to do. How the heck was she supposed to find the books on her own like that? Ruby had more important things on her mind. After their walk had brought back the information about Tom, Ruby knew she needed to do something about it. It has upset her so much the previous day that she drank herself silly. Poor Kate. 

“Um, Mr. Gonzales, I truly appreciate the offer to teach us, and I really do want to learn but I have something on my mind and I just need to take care of it quickly. I’ll be right back.” Ruby excuses herself and leaves Kate to find the books. She goes to Jake’s room and gets no response at the door. Maybe he was still sleeping? She decided to look downstairs before breaking into his room. She gets downstairs and sees Jake at the table in the corner. She smiles when she sees him playing with his cards. 

“Hi, Jake. Hope you enjoyed your nap?” She sits down at the table next to him. “Listen; do you remember yesterday when I told you what I found out about Tom? I think we have to go to Tombstone and find out if any of it is true. I don’t want to tell Kate anything until we know something for sure. What do you think?”

Though Jake is listening and looking Ruby in the eyes he continues to shuffle the cards and deals out two hands of poker. "I agree. I'm not too happy about getting up early tomorrow, but I guess if we take the stage I can sleep on the way."  Ruby looks at her cards, smiles and say "Maybe your lucky hat rubbed off on me." as she turns over four queens and a ten. "There are times when you should leave things to luck," Jake replies turning over four aces and the jack of spades, "and times when you shouldn't." There is only a hint of a smile on his face. "But the stage won't give us much time there, only an hour. And that would assume that Miss Big Nose and contrary Mr. Earp will be around during that hour." He gathers up the cards and shuffles some more. "You feel lucky?"

“You like the Jack of Spades don’t you?” Ruby says while unconsciously touching her bodice.  “I think we’re going to need the sleep on the stage, I’m still pretty tired even after my nap and I’m sure tonight will be busy at the Saloon.” Ruby pauses. “We’ll find them Jake, we have to.” Ruby looks at her cards. “Now we need something to tell Kate. I’m sure she can be entertained with her new books. If she can find them…And Nanuet will look after her I’m sure.” 

Ruby, smiling, throws down her hand, a full house, queens over eights. “Did I mention queens are my favorite card?” she says slyly, with a gleam in her eye. “Now as for feeling lucky, I’m still here aren’t I? But I have a feeling you make your own luck, Mr. Cooke.”

"Well, my little Sandpiper, what have you ascertained?" Gonzales asks of Katherine. She shook her head. "You've hidden them with magic, of course. Illusion seems unlikely, since we would still be tripping over them. So they must be here somehow, but not here. As if there is a door to reach though. But I don't know how to sense them."

"Very good," he replies. And although the doorway is indeed magical, it does not require a spell to find and open. However, you must be one with an affinity to use wizard magics. That is why Sonoma can find me in my other home while Dorita and Pedro cannot.”

Sonoma states "You thought out the problem well, but you did one thing wrong. You discounted the possibility of others having the knowledge and didn't ask for help. My great grandfather may not have answered questions for you, but you never tried to ask and I was not under any restrictions to assist you in any way. So I could have helped you. The first lesson I was taught is that alone you are alone and are limited by your own mind and skills. Everyone and everything has something to offer if you find a way to ask."

"I think my lesson is just a bit different," Kate said with a slight smile. "I did not discount that you would know how to find it, Sonoma. I made an assumption that it was a task I was to complete alone, and assumptions are foolish. When I was in school, asking for help on such an assignment would have been strictly against the rules.   I have always depended on the skills of others to help me, and it is a struggle to stand on my own. When I suddenly found myself alone, I was lost." Her eyes took on a faraway look. "I'm tired of being alone," she whispered.

Gonzales continues, “To go to the other place one needs to merely know the correct magical words, one to make it visible, the other to allow it to open. Like everything else in life, without first speaking the correct words you will never find what you seek. 

Now one secret to any type of magical incantation is to make sure that somebody does not say it by accident and discover your secrets. The key there is pick words in a language unknown to those of the area or that somebody searching would think to use. For example, I would never use words in either English or Spanish, as those are the primary languages of this area. Similarly, if someone were attempting to find a 'magical door' they might try words from the languages of other pro-magic countries, such as French or Portuguese. 

Now back when I was in Texas I would often use words from either the Gaelic or Russian languages. That would not work for here in Promise City. My granddaughter often has dwarves staying at the Cantina. The dwarven Vikings made homelands of all the north European nations from Iceland to Russia, so those languages could potentially be known and spoken by a guest of the hotel.  I now use a language taught to me by a member of a race that seldom leaves their home so is known by only a few. It is the language spoken by the gnomes who inhabit the Pacific island of Hawaii." 

He stands and walks to the center of one wall of the room and exclaims "Mahalo Nui Loa". A stone arched doorway appears with a large oaken door in the center of it. The doorknob consists mostly of a large orb that appears to be made of cut crystal or perhaps even a diamond.

"Oh my," Kate said softly, reaching out to lightly touch the oak. "And this is the door to your other home." She backed up, thinking perhaps he would not want her so close to the door. "The must be more to it than just the words. But you said if someone can stumble upon the right ones, anyone could open it. But for some things just knowing the words would not work, is that correct? For some things you must have the affinity?"

He replies, "There are no constants. Some magicial devices could be used by anyone. For example, anyone....or at least anyone could wear that magical protection coat that your associate Jake was wearing when you arrived back this morning tall enough.  Other magical devices can only be used by types of people or in some cases a specific individual. I have placed magical protections on this doorway, but any of my "little birds" would be able to access them just as I can."

A half-hour earlier Nanuet had waken from his reverie and ponders the vision. He is excited and nervous about the possibility of being given the powers of a shaman. He had always spent his life alone, since his abilities to form bonds with animals and his skills as a scout had been developed he had been alone. Always alone in the mountains and desert, scouting. Scouting was a lonely job, something he took to and enjoyed up until now. Even when he worked on the ranches he had always been solitary, when he worked guarding the wagons he was alone. Now he had companions and had been through more with them in the last week then he had been through in many years. Being a shaman meant helping and guiding people. It meant no longer being alone. As he ponders that a face enters his thoughts. A young beautiful wood elf, caring and kind. A sweet girl that he thought held some secrets. Some secrets that he wished to discover. Sonoma. A beautiful name for a beautiful girl. 

Nanuet left the church and began wandering the outskirts of town. He used his knowledge of the area to head to the best spot where flowers would be growing. He spends the rest of the afternoon picking a bouquet of the best flowers he can find and heads back to the El Parador.  Nanuet enters the El Parador. If anyone looked closely they would see that he was cleaned up, his hair freshly braided, the grime washed from his skin, his fingernails clean. He sees Jake and Ruby playing cards and starts to turn away and takes a step back. He takes a deep breath and walks over to them.   

"Everybody feel better now?" he asks, but doesn't wait for a reply. "Have either of you seen Sonoma around? I uh, er, I wanted to see her for a moment."  Dorita sees how he has cleaned himself up and the flowers in his hand. She smiles and says "I believe that my daughter is with her great-grandfather along with your friend Katherine. She may be a while but I will let her know that somebody is waiting for her here. Why don't you have a seat. "

"Well, look at you! You took some of my advice I see," Ruby says while looking at the flowers in his hand. "Sonoma is upstairs getting a lesson right now. Whoops, I'm supposed to be there too. I have to run! I'll tell her you were looking for her." Ruby gets up from the table and looks at Jake. "I hope we can finish our game later..." She hurries in the direction of the stairs. "Oh and tell Nanuet what's going on!"  

Nanuet smiles weakly at Dorita. "Thank you very much. I will wait right here. There is no rush, I can wait."  Nanuet sits near his friend Jake and pretends to be taking an interest in poker while trying to find a place to wipe the sweat from his hands.   "Oh!" Nanuet says as he spins around trying to talk to Ruby while she is still in the room "Uh I guess I will still just wait here. And thanks for the advice!" he yells after the red headed blur that spurts past him. 

He looks over at Jake, pulls up a chair and says "She is something else, not sure where she finds her energy." He puts the flowers down and says "So, what is going on, and how do you play this poker game of yours?"  Jake replies “My wise friend, when you figure out where she gets that energy I will be your student." Jake gathers up the cards and just shuffles them without dealing. "I doubt you would concentrate on poker right now, so let me tell you what's going on." 

Jake shares the story of Marshall Earp's strange behavior, Chumbley's refusal and admittance, plus the names they have to see in Tombstone. "We were wondering if you could help us distract Katherine tomorrow and keep an eye on her while Ruby and I go to Tombstone for the day and see if there is anything to this beyond suspicions. We really don't want to open those deep wounds if there is nothing to it." He stops shuffling for a moment, leans in and looks Nanuet in the eye. "I'll admit that I tend to see the worst side of people frequently enough, and maybe I am just too suspicious." He sits back in his chair and starts to shuffle again and says, "What do you think?"

He replies, "I think that the Marshall is a dangerous man, one to keep on our side as much as we can. I think you are doing a good thing by investigating in Tombstone and I will keep Katherine occupied tomorrow, but I will not lie to her. I think I need a drink before Sonoma comes down here."  Nanuet smiles easily for the first time in a while as he tries to get Dorita's attention to have some drinks brought over.  Jake says, "Remember, we are trying to spare Katherine pain. So let me share some Jake wisdom, there is a difference between lying and withholding pertinent truths."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Forty-nine, “Manuel’s Magnificent Mansion”, January 7th, 1882:*

At the sound of the knock Manuel smiles and says, "Ah, my golden eagle has returned from her search" prior to going to the door and opening it to let Ruby back into the room. Ruby steps in and immediately notices the stone archway over the oak door that wasn't there before. "Thanks..." Her voice trails off, as her eyes grow wide at the sight of the huge doorway. "Oh my..." Ruby smiles at Kate. "I guess you found your books!" It was a moment before Kate answered. "What? Oh, no, I didn't. But that is where they are." Gonzales replies "We were just waiting for your return before entering." 

He approaches the door and makes a quick hand gesture while saying the words "Aloha Ahiahi". He then places his hand on the orb and turns it. The door opens out into another chamber. "Please follow me" he states. It only took a moment for Kate's natural curiosity to overcome her melancholy. "Of course," she smiled toward Ruby and headed into the room.

Oh Kate how exciting!" Ruby takes her hand and they follow the old man. She leans over to Sonoma and whispers, "Have you been in here before? Oh and I think Nanuet is waiting for you downstairs. He would like to talk to you I think." She gives Sonoma a knowing smile. Sonoma nods yes to Ruby's question and does not show any response to the second part of her comment. 

Ruby and Katherine are amazed with what they see before them. They enter a great hall, forty feet wide and sixty feet long with an arched ceiling nearly fifty feet high in the center. The room is lit by magical light. The walls and floor are all made of the finest marble stone while the beams and ceiling are made of the same sturdy oak as the door. Each side wall has a pair of stone archways with wooden doors similar to the one that they entered from. At the far end of the room is an elaborate fountain made of the same marble. The center of the fountain has a statue of a naked female wood elf holding a pitcher, from which the water flows out and down. The simple furnishings of the room do not match the splendor of the building, consisting of a rickety old wooden table and a half dozen unmatched cheaply made chairs.

They stepped into a place that Kate would not have imagined in her wildest dreams. She had seen fine homes, huge buildings, but they didn't compare to this. Kate turned as she walked, trying to take it all in at once. Finally she looked at the old man. "You show a great deal of trust in us to show us this," she said sincerely. "Thank you."  And soon after, because her curiosity often came over her, "Where is this place? Or is that even the right question?"

He replies "You are indeed intelligent to have deduced this. The location of this castle is actually on another plane of existence. As for a level of trust, what is there not to trust? Most of what you see is a permanent part of the structure. Nothing in this place can be taken from it except for things brought into it from the outside. And while I have showed you how to enter this place there is far more that I have not shown to you, so the secrets of this castle are still safe with me. I will tell you this though, the magic is in the orb itself, which is how I was able to transport the doorway from Texas to here. The orb has cast upon it a powerful spell, Merlin's Magnificent Mansion, which is the building you see before you."

Kate says it is indeed magnificent. And fascinating." She walked over to Manuel Gonzales and took his hand. "I wish to learn whatever you will teach me, and probably more. It's as if there is a whole other world I never suspected." Ruby is speechless as she looks around. The old man was right when he said he was a powerful wizard. Finally, with a gulp, "Did you say another plane of existence?"  She smiled over to Ruby. "And yes, I'd like to understand what you mean by another plane of existence as well."

He says "It's too early in all of your training for you to fully comprehend, but essentially this castle exists somewhere other than earth itself, which is why it could be reached just as easily from Arizona as Texas. No matter where the orb is the door can be created to access the building. 

There are four other rooms off from this one. Each of them is also large, approximately half the size of this room, but with a lower ceiling. One is my personal bedchamber, another is my study, the third is my magic room and the last is the library. The library was rather sparse up until today with but a few dozen volumes. Now almost half of the bookcases are filled." "And the books we found? Were they anything special? I couldn't really tell..." Ruby gets embarrassed and flushed.  Kate notices her discomfort and says “I couldn't either, Ruby dear. The volumes in English were histories. I didn't get to look at many of the French volumes. The other languages I can't read."

Manuel replies "A bit early to tell, I've barely had a chance to check them out. I should be able to read all of them though, each is in a language I am proficient in. I found at least one with magical script, there may be more." "That's a great many languages to know," Kate said surprised. "Perhaps you could teach me some of them. And speaking of teaching, I believe we still have some of our hour left...."

Manuel takes them into his magic room. It is thirty by forty feet with a twenty foot high ceiling. Like the main room, the furnishings are sparse and consist of old wooden tables and chairs that are close to falling apart.  Three tables are filled with glass vials and beakers with various colored liquids. Two more tables are covered with books and scrolls. The far wall has built-in marble bookcases, most of which have various plants and jars stacked upon them. He brings them over to a corner of the room where he has set three chairs and asks them to sit. 

He then spends the next half-hour teaching them the spell "Prestidigitation". He explains that this is traditionally one of the first spells taught to novice spellcasters. It essentially enables the person to perform simple magical effects for an hour. The spell cannot cause physical harm to an individual and that any effects of the spell will only last for an hour.  He then has Katherine practice the spell.

Katherine nodded and focused her mind. The gestures were not complicated, and she thought she had the pronunciations of the words correct. 'Be confident," she thought to herself, 'it will work.'   The words rolled off her tongue as if they were the most natural things to say. She didn't shout, but each word was carefully enunciated and her gestures flowed from one to the next. After she completed the required words and movements she focused her will on creating a glowing ball of blue light above her hand.

Ruby watches as the old elf shows them the spell. She is quite astonished to realize that she can already do the same things the spell can do.   She says, "How can I do these things, Mr. Gonzales? I've never studied a spell before?" "Oh, you've studied", he replies, "You are a living study of human nature. An imaginative and open mindset is the secret to learning magic, and you already have that."  With this he concludes the lesson and suggests that they return to their friends, adding "And I believe I heard mention that somebody is waiting to talk to you Sonoma." Ruby giggles at mention of this. "Sonoma, you must be nice to him, he is trying very hard!"  At approximately 7:15 PM the three women exit the inter-dimensional castle and then the old wood elf's hotel room.

While Jake and Nanuet are sitting there a pair of men enter the building, namely Little Joe and Hoss Cartwright. They spot the two and head over to the table. "I'm glad we found you here," Joe says. "Greetings Little Joe, Hoss. Join us in a drink?"  "Glad too." Joe says. Pleasantries are exchanged and Hoss makes a short joke at Nanuet's expense about his 'clean and fresh' appearance. Jake says "So, we didn't expect to see you two back in town so soon. Why were you looking for us?" 

Joe replies, "We didn't expect to be back here now either. We managed to get the cattle to the Lazy S Ranch around three hours ago. That's where we're temporarily staying. We weren't there but ten minutes when this annoying halfling newspaperman shows up at the ranch and wants to ask us questions. Seems he was sharing a stagecoach ride from Promise City to Tombstone along with the Sheriff's Deputy that our brother Adam had talked to. The deputy mentioned where we were staying and the halfling had the stage drop him off there as it was riding bye. 

It only took a few minutes of listening to the halfling for us to realize that the deputy assumed it was just us who were involved with shutting down the rustling operation. So before we went and mentioned your involvement we thought it best to check first with you. We're from out of the Territory, but you guys live around here, so we wouldn't want you to get in trouble for helping us out. The ranch owner, Emery Shaw, kept the little man occupied while Hoss and I rode off to come here." "Well, thanks for asking" Jake chimes in before Nanuet can say anything, "actually I would rather have my name left out. And of course it would be safer for the ladies that way."  Nanuet listens to Jake then says "I have to agree, it is safer for all of us that way. And on that other note, I get your gist about not letting the whole cat out of the bag."

Little Joe then asks "So, what is there to do in this town? Looks like we'll be staying here for a couple of nights. Adam got us rooms over at the Promise City Hotel and Cafe. I'd have preferred the Palace Saloon, but he's an old married man now so I guess he needs somewhere quieter."   Nanuet says, "Well the ladies and Jake work over at the Lone Star saloon. Ruby puts on quite a show I hear and Jake plays cards. I have to take care of something right after dinner so I won't be there tonight. Maybe you want to head over there with them?"

The girls head downstairs where they find Nanuet, Jake, Hoss and Little Joe sitting around the table drinking and playing cards.  Ruby exclaims, "My, my, what are you two doing here? Well, never mind you are here and we are due for dinner at the Lone Star. You are more than welcome to join us. I'm sure you'll enjoy yourselves there." Ruby turns to Jake. "It has been a while since I played in a serious card game. I'm afraid I might be getting rusty. If you have an empty spot when I'm on break do you mind if I join in?"

"Well it is a serious card game, at least to the patrons who join. You are welcome as far as I am concerned, but if you prove to be too much of a distraction for the other gamblers I may have to ask you to excuse yourself. Give me 5 minutes to change and we can go over." Good to his word Jake is back with a nicely pressed tailored shirt and goes with them all to the Lone Star.

Kate excused herself from downstairs and ran back up to her room to change her dress. She had decided on yellow this evening. After her bath and the lesson she felt very clean and light, and the darkly colored dress she had worn that afternoon just wouldn't do.   The yellow had a low, square neckline that gave the illusion of being revealing without actually being so. The bustle was of puffed, layered folds, but did not have a train to drag behind and get caught. The front was very flat, with just a drape of fabric under the waist for decoration. Most importantly, she fastened the magical pillow around her waist and turned the gem. Finally, Kate brushed her hair and tied a yellow ribbon around her head to hold it back from her face. It was still a bit damp, and she didn't like to put it up wet. 

If she was lucky, she had imagined all the business with Tom Whipple. Even if she had not, she would not let fear of him dictate her dress. She dreaded telling Maggie they would not be taking the rooms more. Kate suspected that Maggie was rather lonely, and the only family she had were those in her employ. Kate sighed and went back downstairs to the others.   "I'm sorry for the delay. Are you all ready to go?"

Hoss says that he'll head back to the Promise City Hotel and Cafe to get Adam and meet up with the others. Little Joe comments about how beautiful both Ruby and Katherine look. At approximately 7:30 PM. The four head off to the Lone Star leaving Sonoma and Nanuet back at the El Parador. Nanuet waits until the others head off to the Lone Star before getting out of his seat. He slowly approaches Sonoma as she is busy straightening chairs and tables. 

"Hello Sonoma, you... well... uh you look very nice today, er I mean tonight. I saw these and I wanted to bring them here for you."  Nanuet holds a large bouquet of flowers in outstretched hands that are slightly shaking.  "I thought you might like them, these ones here are especially rare." he says pointing to one of the types of flowers.  She replies, “Why thank you. It's not often that someone I've known for a little over a day gives me flowers.”  Sonoma smiles sweetly at Nanuet and places the flowers in a brown ceramic pitcher behind the bar.  “I think your friends all went out to have some supper before Ruby performs tonight.”  

Nanuet relaxed a little, but he still couldn't figure what to do with his hands. First on his hips, then his sides and finally clasped behind him. "Yes, I know they went out. I will not be joining them. I will just take my evening meal here tonight and then retire back to the loft if you don't mind. Maybe sometime when you have a chance I can show you were I found those rare flowers?"

Sonoma looks like she is about to reply to Nanuet's invitation when she gets called away. "Have to get back to work." she says with a polite smile.  Nanuet nods and says "OK, then you can get me some supper when you have a chance. I'll just be sitting over here.  Nanuet watched Sonoma scuttle away and tried to turn his mind to what was in store for him after his evening meal. He tried to clear his mind and heart to prepare himself for the nights events.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Interlude Three: "At a Mexican Inn"*

Meanwhile, Approximately 450 miles south of Promise City……Four horses had tied up outside of the largest Inn in the town of Guaymas, Mexico, a port town along the Pacific Ocean. The strategic location of the port had made it a place where the humans from Spain had once decided to establish operations. The conquerors also felt that they needed a show of force when they ruled the region in the eighteenth century. They had been merciless to the wood elves living there, treating them as no more than slaves and forcing most of the elves to move cargo for the Spanish Governor without compensation. The Spanish left in the early 1800’s, but the town was occupied again by United States naval forces during the Mexican-American war. Those humans were as cruel to native wood elves as the Spanish had been and almost half the town was destroyed during the short occupation. 

The wood elves had long memories and this was the cause of the current difficulties for the four men attempting to get lodgings. Of the four, one was a wood elf and two were half-elves, but the root of the problem was their human companion. The innkeeper had held a grudge against all humans for the damage done to his building by both the Spanish and Americans and refused to accommodate the four with rooms. The four had been riding hard for most of the last three days and wanted to stop for a much needed respite for both themselves and their animals. 

One of the half-elves suggested that his three companions wait outside. After they stepped out he began a long story of woe, explaining that the human was his poor down-on-his-luck cousin and would do no harm to the building. He also pointed out that the human was neither Spanish or American, he was British. None of that mattered to the innkeeper. It was only when the half-elf offered the man three times the going price for a room to compensate for the ‘inconvenience’ that the innkeeper was willing to comply. 

The four first made sure that their mounts were properly secured, fed and watered before they gathered up their supplies and saddlebags and headed up to the two large adjoining rooms. Carlos Wyman, the half-elf who had managed to secure the rooms, was angry at how they were treated. “This is unfair!” he exclaimed. “After what our families have done for Latin America we should all be welcomed here as heroes. We should not have to fabricate tales or pay bribes just to obtain a place to stay.” 

The elf Antonio Jose de Sucre stated “You know why we must travel in secret. Many of the Mexican warlords remain in collusion with Spain. Carlos, your father fought bravely alongside the wood elves in the wars for independence against the Spaniards” and gesturing to the human says, “as did Miller’s uncle. If we were turned over to the Spanish the punishments to both of you would be harsh." He then gestures to the other half-elf in the room and says “But it is I and our President who have the most to fear if we are to be caught. We would surely be tortured and then killed.” 

That half-elf turns and approaches the others. He has a serious look on his face and walks with the stride of a gentleman rather than the solider that he had once been. He states “Carlos, William, General Sucre speaks wisely. We have several more days ride ahead of us until we reach the United States and it is best if we travel in animosity.” He then turns to the elf and says “Antonio, that title which you have just addressed me is no longer accurate. It has been nearly half a century since I last held the office of President, in fact you held that title more recently than I have.” The wood elf smiles at his life-long friend and companion and replies, “Very well, I will no longer address you by that title General Bolivar.”


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Fifty, “Just Getting Ready”, January 7th, 1882:*

Jake, Katherine, Ruby and Little Joe arrive at the Lone Star, which currently has three-dozen patrons. Tony has a five players seated at his table, including Ned Walters, and has already started a game. 

Six players are currently seated at Job Kane’s table, five men and a woman. Two of these are Neil Cassidy and Al Brower, each seated in their usual places. Jake reminds himself that Brower owns the gunshop in Promise City and makes a mental note to talk to him later about the hand-cannon that they acquired. Of the other four people seated Jake recognizes a pair dressed as ranchers who were present at the Lone Star the night before where they had been spectators of the game at his table. Both are wearing gun belts with revolvers.  Another man is attired in a blue pinstriped suit, a red-checkered-print shirt and a solid red bow tie. He has long reddish brown sideburns that are staring to gray but is otherwise clean-shaven. On his belt is a holster with an old-style cap and ball pistol. 

The woman looks to be in her late thirties and is wearing a navy blue skirt, white ruffled shirt and a leather vest dyed a royal blue. A fair-sized gray hat with a white bow and blue feathers on the bow sits atop of her head. Jake’s nose detects an odd scent coming from her, not perfume, more of a smell like you’d find in turpentine or kerosene. Her hands appear to belong to somebody who works for a living, with short fingernails and a few calluses. She has no visible weapons. 

Katherine and Ruby focus their attention at a man seated on the piano bench and placing some sheet music on the piano. He is tall and rail thin, clean cut, with short blonde hair parted in the middle and wearing a pair of wire rimmed eyeglasses. He has on a suit that hasn't been in style since the 1850's, with an ascot rather than a tie. The sleeves of his white silk shirt are fastened with cufflinks. His fingers are long and delicate looking. 

Maggie motions them over to one of the four-person dining tables and says "Have a seat your steaks will be right up. And don't complain about not having time. We're still waiting for one more of your players Jake and we have other entertainment for the next half hour." With that she nods to the man at the piano who begins playing Tchaikovsky's Piano Concerto Number One.  Kate listened to the music with pleasure. She had never expected to hear Tchaikovsky here, but she was beginning to expect surprises. It was a shame that she worked when Flossie McKenna sang. Kate doubted she would be singing tomorrow night when Kate had the time to go listen to her. 

The man was an excellent pianist, and although Kate enjoyed listening to him, it made her a little sad. She watched his fingers move smoothly over the keys. "I don't think I'll be trying any classical music tonight," she said to the others. "I'd rather not try to follow that. But perhaps Maggie will let me come in tomorrow and play just for myself." 
Ruby replies, “Oh, I’m sure she will Kate. That would be a nice break for you to do something different…” 

Ruby gives Jake the go-along-with-it look he is getting accustomed to. “Some peace and alone time sounds wonderful, no? I must admit that sounds good to me too. And tomorrow would be a good day for it…” Ruby pinches Jake on the leg and he mumbles some agreement under his breath.   Jake choose a seat where he can see the table his will be playing at while talking to the others. "So Little Joe, tell us about your ranch." Jake nods and smiles, but he really isn't listening to Little Joe Cartwright. He is busy watching the faces actions and mannerisms of the people at his poker table. He sees that Ruby has noticed his attention is elsewhere. Jake shrugs his shoulders and says quietly to her, "Just getting ready."

Kate says, "Looks like you'll have an interesting game tonight, Jake." "Hmmm?" It takes Jake a moment to turn to Katherine and register what she said. "Yes, looks like a full table." He casts a sideways glance at Ruby and says, "Perhaps I'll be lucky tonight."  “Of course you will. You’re wearing your new lucky hat. You’ll be just as lucky as you want to be,” Ruby says with a wink.

The six people waiting at the table all are reacting differently. Cassidy and Brower are conversing primarily with themselves with an occasional comment to the man in the bow tie. Brower seems content to wait, Cassidy is acting rather impatient, while the man in the bow tie appears deep in thought and annoyed whenever Cassidey or Brower talk to him.  The two ranchers appear to be friends and are talking exclusively to each other. Jake is able to determine from the body language that one of the two seems to have some sort of influence over the other.  The woman has turned her chair to get a better view of the pianist and is sitting back and enjoying every note of the music, with a broad smile on her face.

Ruby is intrigued by the blond haired piano player. The music he is playing is beautiful and she is almost entraced. She gets up, walks over to the piano, and sits next to him on the bench. When he stops playing she says, "That was just wonderful." She stretches out her hand to him, "My name's Ruby."   He ignores her extended hand, introduces himself as Stanley Barker, says "You must be Katherine." He then and then finds another piece of music titled "Beethoven Piano Concerto Number Five" and starts playing. "No, it's Ruby..." but Stanley had already started playing again. "Hum, a challenge..." she thinks, "if I get bored." She smiles to herself. Ruby was almost never bored. 

Katherine tried to split her attention between Joe Cartwright and the music coming from the piano, but more and more the music was winning. She felt a bit guilty, but Joe didn't seem to mind the lull in the conversation, and Jake was obviously already putting himself into the poker game to come. 

The smile on Ruby's face told Katherine that the girl was also fascinated. She laughed to herself when Ruby got up and sat on the bench with the young man. For a moment Kate feared the Ruby's presence would distract him, but he seemed only to say hello and then go back to his music. She smiled at the slightly startled look on Ruby's face. Apparently this was one man who was not distracted by a pretty girl.  The familiar strains of Beethoven began, and Kate shut her eyes to listen.  Ruby gets up and goes back to the table to finish her dinner. Kate had her eyes closed and Jake was concentrating on his poker table. So for once Ruby sat there quietly.

So you want to be a better Poker player?" Jake's eyes flick from Ruby to the table he has been watching. "Even the best players sometimes give themselves away when the game is not on. One way to win is to take them out of their element. See there?" He nods slightly. "The impatient one, make him wait. The contented one, pick up the pace. That one there with the bow tie, if I'm not mistaken he'll be easy to rattle. Probably likes everything just so. Even little things like dealing his cards a bit messy will set him on edge. Those two ranchers, well I'll watch for one watching the other for queues, or even backing off when he thinks his partner has a good hand. The woman, well I haven't figured her yet. But she probably is a risk taker, just being a woman at the table if you are concerned about your reputation is a risk. She seems confident and at least somewhat educated. I'll have to think on her some more." 

He turns to look at Ruby, "Of course I could be wrong, which is why you size them up and try your guesses out early. Cocky poker players usually end up with empty pockets. There is a lot of the game that has little to do with the cards." "Jake, are you giving away your secrets to me? That could be dangerous... And what's this about a women's reputation and sitting at a poker game?" "Ruby, I don't make the rules on reputations, just tellin' you what I hear and see." And then quietly with a wink, "Girl, secrets or not, I don't reckon how you could be any more dangerous."

Ruby puts her hand on Jake’s hand, leaning towards him. “Dangerous? Whatever are you talking about?” Then she laughs and sits back. “I like you Silver Jake Cooke. You make me laugh. Now listen, what are you waiting for? Go win back your money from last night. I think you have that table all figured out already. And with your new lucky hat you can’t lose.” Ruby pauses. “But if you think at some point you need more you let me know and I’ll come and give you some.” 

Ruby takes another look back at the table Jake will be playing at to process his conclusions. The woman was a very curious enigma. At this moment she seemed to be totally enthralled by the man at the piano sitting attentively and watching not his face but his fingering of the keys. 

The impatient one took out his watch, looked at the time, and then stood up. He walked over to the bar and spoke to Tom Whipple. Tom then got the man a drink and when the man took out money to pay for it Tom would not accept it. That seemed to somewhat pacify the man, who stayed by the bar chatting with Tom rather than returning to the table.   Jake's assessment of the man with the bow tie appear to be correct as the man carefully rearranged his drink, napkin, and money clip on the table before him so that the edges were all square together. 

With the closer look the relationship between the two ranchers also became clearer. Although both men were dressed in standard outdoor garb that was practically identical she began to notice some minor differences. One man had boots that showed a lot of wear but were well made and would probably last for several more months of hard work. His shirt also showed wear but was free of stains. And his belt was made of thick leather with a silver-plated belt buckle. His companion had boots that one heal was beginning to come loose, a stain and missing button on his shirt and a thin leather belt with a steel buckle. The more presentable man then said something to his companion and the other one went up to the bar to get drinks for both of them.

Kate ate her dinner with little attention to the taste. Jake and Ruby talked about poker, so she didn't feel the need to pretend to listen. She continued to enjoy the music until her plate was somehow empty. Finally she got up to fetch her apron and look for Maggie. 

Meanwhile, two miles northeast of Promise City….The prospector Elliott suspected that the ride to Promise City would be a long one, but it was taking even longer than he had ever anticipated. Around a half-mile back one of the wagon’s back wheels had become wedged in a culvert along the side of the road and the already fatigued horses could not pull it out. The two men had to unload several hundred pounds of stones from that end of the wagon and then help push, after which they then had to reload the wagon. The delay had cost them a couple of hours and taxed their already overworked muscles, so both now men rode inside the wagon rather than having one walk alongside it. The ride since that time had been slow but without incident, although the wheel that had gotten stuck was now wobbling and squeaking. And the town was still a long ways off.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Fifty-one, “The Pianist”, January 7th, 1882:*

Ludwig Von Beethoven had written five piano concertos and the one that Stanley Barker was now playing was the final of these. Of all the concertos this was the only one that Beethoven had never performed in public due to his declining hearing. It was written most likely in 1809, the year that Beethoven's contemporary Joseph Haydn died. Haydn's death and funeral had a profound impact on him and it is said that much of the piece reflects those emotions. Concerto Number Five in E-Flat was first performed in 1810. 

Jake didn't know any of that history, but he was familiar with this piece of music. It was one that his perfectionist piano teacher had loved and had forced Jake as a boy to spend hours at the keyboard attempting to learn. So Jake was aware that this was a very long piece of music, taking just under twenty minutes to play, and that the pianist had another six or seven minutes to go until he would be finished.

Kate poked her head into the kitchen and saw Maggie tidying up. "Do you have a moment?" Kate asked nervously as she stepped inside. "I wanted to talk to you about the new addition. You see, when you first mentioned it, I thought you intended to put in rooms for rent." She paused and took a deep breath, hoping she wasn't about to hurt Maggie's feelings too much. 

"Well, anyway, I wanted to tell you how grateful I am that you want us to come and stay here. You've been so kind, and I can't say how much I appreciate it. But I think we must continue to stay at the El Parador. I hope you're not very disappointed."  On impulse Kate reached out and took Maggie's hand. "I think you should add that third floor and make it a lovely home for yourselves. Why should you have just the one room? You could have a parlor, and a large, peaceful room for yourself."

Maggie replies "Tom is too practical to add on extra space for just us and his Father would never approve of more space for us either. We could rent out more rooms, but I really think that you and Ruby should both reconsider. The El Parador is no place for a lady. You probably don't realize it, but they actually have harlots living there." She pauses for effect at that, assuming that this will be a revelation to Katherine. 

Maggie continues "I'm sure that neither you or Ruby would ever really be comfortable staying at a place that promotes prostitution. You two have been staying there now to be near your friend Jake, but there will be room for him here too, as long as he doesn't do as bad at the poker table tonight as he did yesterday.  Oh, I'm just teasing you, I'm sure we can find something else for a nice man like him to do around here other than gambling. It may just be that poker is not his game. Cousin Teddy will be coming out next week with Tom's Father to help build the new floor. Teddy deals a card game known as Faro, which he might be able to teach to Jake.   Trust me, you will all be much better off under the same roof as Tom and myself. I can hardly wait, I've missed having a friend to talk to."

"Maggie, I'll be glad to come over and visit you every day if you like. In fact, I'd hoped you wouldn't mind if I stopped by tomorrow to play the piano, just for myself, to practice you know. But I really believe we must stay at the El Parador. I believe Ruby values her freedom to come and go as she pleases without worrying anyone, and I must learn to live on my own for a while.  And of course, there is Nanuet. He is not employed here, and the El Parador is the only place where he can stay.  I'll ask Ruby if she wants to reconsider, but I don't think the answer will change. I'm so sorry to disappoint you, I didn't know it meant so much to you."

She replies "Oh, I've just been lonely I guess. Seeing Flossie again last night just brought back all the old memories. We were best friends and nearly inseparable. I guess it's just selfish of me to want another relationship like that again.   Kate replies, "It's not selfish at all. Everyone deserves a good friend. But we can be good friends without living under the same roof." Kate leaned forward and kissed Maggie's cheek. "I've been learning all about lonely, Maggie, and I don't like it either." Kate paused a moment. "I know why you want us to come here, but why is Mr. Whipple willing to spend so much to bring us here?  Maggie replies, "It won't cost that much, as we will be doing the labor ourselves. Only the supplies, and since the lumberyard and brickyard owners both play here Tom thinks he can get a good price." 

Oh, and of course you are welcome to come over here tomorrow. Sundays is the light day of the week, as we don't even open for business until suppertime.  My Father believed that regular church attendance was important and hosted Sunday services at his Tavern and Inn in Denver, and I've attended services ever since. We don't have a Greek/Roman church in this town as of yet, but on one Sunday a month a traveling priest holds services at the town hall. On the other Sundays Tom and I attend a weekly prayer service that Judge Lacey runs next door at his store. If we're not around when you want to use the piano just go next door and get us and one of us will unlock the saloon for you."

Ruby winks at Jake, gets up and goes looking for Katherine. She hears her in the kitchen talking with Maggie, overhears some of the conversation and decides to let Kate handle it.

Kate says, and if it's not too nosy of me, what was the falling out between he and Flossie about?"  Maggie’s face goes pale and Katherine senses that she has hit upon a very sensitive area. But Maggie then immediately recovers and gives the explanation "They had a disagreement over some advice that Tom's Father had given to him. We should both get back outside, they will be need waitresses about now."  

"Of course," Kate said mildly. She put her arm around Maggie's waist and they left the kitchen. She went about her work as the music wound toward it's ending. Maggie was holding something back about Flossie. She looked over toward Tom Whipple. Maybe it really did have something to do with his father's advice. Or maybe it had to do with Tom's wandering eye. She shook her head. She'd have to wait until the night was over and see if Ruby noticed anything.

"Of course," Kate said mildly. She put her arm around Maggie's waist and they left the kitchen. She went about her work as the music wound toward it's ending. Maggie was holding something back about Flossie. She looked over toward Tom Whipple. Maybe it really did have something to do with his father's advice. Or maybe it had to do with Tom's wandering eye. She shook her head. She'd have to wait until the night was over and see if Ruby noticed anything.

Ruby realizes that Kate is busy so she goes back over to where Jake is sitting. She puts her head near to Jake’s and whispers… ”Jake, what are we going to do tomorrow? I don’t think the coach leaves us much time to find and talk to Earp and the girl and we can’t be gone forever or Kate will be suspicious. She’s probably suspicious at it is…” 
Jake scratches his beard a moment and then says, "One of us needs to get to the coach people tonight. We'll bribe them to leave earlier tomorrow morning and to make good time. And we'll also have them depart late from Tombstone." He smiles an evil looking smile. "I would imagine all that hard driving on the way over will require some wheel maintenance." 

“Jake!” she says narrowing her eyes. “You rascal!” Ruby pauses to think it over. “…But it works,” she says with a crooked smile to match Jake’s.  "I don't care what time we get back, although any other customers might. Heck, we can buy all the seats if we had too, although we can probably do the convincing at a minimal cost. Just cause we have the money doesn't mean we should be in a rush to spend it. Whoever gets a break first should go take care of it.  Oh I have plenty of things I want to spend money on and that’s not one of them. If you do go let me know and if you don’t see me around that means I went. Ok?” Jake nods his head in agreement. 

Ruby decides while she is waiting to sing to introduce herself to the people sitting at Job's / Jake's table. She walks over and sits in Jake's empty seat. She turns to the ranchers. "Hi, I'm Ruby. And you are?" She does keep one eye on door to the kitchen, waiting for Katherine to come out.

The woman totally ignores her, continuing to watch the piano playing, but the four men at the table all give her their undivided attention.  "Al Brower," the relaxed man says, "I've been here every night this week to hear your pretty little voice but we've never been formally introduced." The two cattlemen introduce themselves as Tempel Morand and Bart Hoople.  The man in the bow tie says "And you must be the Ruby West I've heard so much about. Tell me Miss West, where is it that you are staying here in Promise City?"  Ruby turns to face him. "And you are?" she says smiling sweetly.

Al Brower laughs and says “Nothing devious about his question Miss West. Eddie is the postal clerk for the United States Post Office here in Promise City. He just wants to know where to deliver any mail that he gets for you.” "Oh I'm sure I won't be getting any mail. No one knows I'm here. But if Eddie wants to bring me something he can bring it here." Ruby winks at him.  Ruby continues to flip her hair and flirt with the men at the table until Jake is ready to start his game. She does keep an eye on the mysterious woman.

The pianist stands up. The woman sitting at Job’s table leaps to her feet and begins a round of applause. The others at that table also stand and applaud and others in the room join in the clapping. The man steps away from the piano bench and takes a bow. 

Maggie walks over to the man as the applause dies down and the players at Job’s table retake their seats. As the woman moves to sit down again Jake gets a brief glimpse of her right leg through a slit running up the right side of her skirt. What has caught his attention isn’t the momentary look at one of her shapely legs but rather the pearl-handled revolver strapped to the outer side of her high leather boot. Three things to remember, Jake says to himself. Carries a gun, a pearl handled gun, and is right handed. He waits patiently for his last player like it was a card being dealt.

Maggie announces “Once again we are pleased to have Stanley Barker share his musical talents with us. Those of you who do not know Stanley should make it a point to stop by his photography studio over on Sierra Street between Front and Allen. It’s the best photo studio in town. Stanley will be back later this evening to play for you again.”

"He's here every Saturday?" Kate whispered to Maggie. "I may have to start coming down early to listen." Maggie replies, “Yes, he is a marvel at the keyboards. My playing is mediocre at best compared to his. After we lost Flossie his Saturday night concerts were a gift from the gods. That was the only night of the week where we would have more patrons than you could count on your fingers. He refuses to put out a tips cup or take any money for his playing. All that he asks is for me to say a few kind word about his photography studio and at the end of each night for me to play a few slow songs for him and his wife to dance to.”

"Oh, that's lovely," Kate said quietly. "Is that her at Jake's table?" she asked, even as she remembered dancing with Tom and blinked back the tears that threatened. She definitely needed a quiet day, Kate thought to herself. She must be terribly tired to be so emotional.

Maggie replies, “Yes, that's her. Her passion for poker is second only to her passion for her husband. She’ll only allow him to play during breaks in the poker game since she refuses to split her concentration between what she calls ‘her two loves’. That usually means he only gets do short pieces until after the game is over. Tonight was a real treat for him, getting to play two long pieces in a row. 

They make a very interesting couple. She’s thirty-eight years old and he’s only twenty-three. They’ve been married for a little over a year now but they’ve worked together as business partners for close to five years. When they’re here she insists that he keep a physical distance from her until after she is done playing poker, since she says that he throws off her concentration. But that changes the instant they hit the dance floor together, when they both act like a couple of lovesick school children.”

Kate picked up the tip cups and put one of the stage for Ruby and the other on top of the piano. Ruby was still talking at the table, so Kate played some pretty German folk songs while she waited. There was no way she would play any classical following Mr. Barker.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Fifty-two, “Helen Barker and Cornelius Van Horne”, January 7th, 1882:*

Tom waves Jake over to the bar and says "Jake, we were waiting for another one of Job's regular players to arrive but he doesn't appear to be coming. Why don't you get started, Neil here is a little anxious."   Jake and Neil Cassidy head over to the table.

Before he sits down he says, "Good evening folks, thanks for coming tonight. My name is Jake Cook and I'll be sitting in for Job Kane tonight. We expect Job to be able to come back to his regular table soon, in the mean time we'll keep his table warm. Shall we?" Jake takes his seat to collect the names of those he has not already met. Neil Cassidy mutters “It’s about time.” The man in the bow tie says, “Please calm down Mr. Cassidy. I heard you took in close to $ 300 last night. Don’t be in such a rush to win all our money tonight.” 

Brower laughs and says “Well Eddie, maybe you’ll be the big winner this time around. You did take the pot that one time around a year ago.” The man immediately corrects him, stating “No, it wasn’t a year. I won on the final pot of the night on March 26th. That was 287 days ago, which is only 78.6% of a year.”   The man then looks up at Jake and says “Thank you Sir for filling in for Job while he is unavailable. Now, where is it that are you staying Mr. Cook?”  I am temporarily staying at the El Parador, but I'll be sure to let you know when I relocate to a more permanent location in town." Jake says to put the Postmaster at ease. He scans the players quickly for any reaction. The man thanks Jake for the information and introduces himself as Edward Palmer. 

Brower tells Jake, “I’d like to apologize for playing with Tony last night instead of you. I hope you don’t take it personally, I think you’re a fine dealer. It was that Evan Adair who I was trying to avoid. He hates all of his competitors. You saw how badly he treated the Whipples; well he’s the same way with me since I’m a part owner of the Comique. I did not feel like sitting through an entire evening of his jabs and insults about how great his Saloon is compared to mine. I tell you, I really got a big kick out of seeing Neil here beat the pants off of him.” 

Jake’s attention wanders to the pair of ranchers. The one who Jake concluded was the more influential of the two introduces himself as Tempel Morand of the Rocking-H Ranch, ten miles southwest of the town and the largest ranch in Cochise County. The other man introduces himself as Bart Hoople and says that he works at the Rocking-H.   Jake now gets a closer look at the woman, still not being able to fully identify the odd smell coming from her. He also now detects another scent, a faint cigar smell coming from her clothing and now sees the tops of two cigar stubs protruding from a pocket in her vest. She smiles and tells him “Hello Jake, I’m Helen. Let’s play cards.” 

He shuffles the cards, offers a cut and says with a smile, "Five card draw." and begins dealing. Ninety minutes pass at the poker table. During that time everybody has won at least one hand except for the cowboy Bart Hoople. Jake quickly deduces that Helen is the best player currently at the table, possibly even better than he is. At this point Jake is $ 17 ahead of where he began. He estimates that Helen is $ 25 ahead; the rancher Morand is $ 8 ahead; Bower is even; Palmer is also even but just because he's folded with every hand; Cassidy is down $ 20; and Hoople is down $ 30.   Ruby sang one of songs during that time. During her performance Stanley Barker sat alone at a table beside the stage, taking in her every note with a happy and relaxed look on his face. 

Adam and Hoss Cartwright joined Little Joe and the three sat attentively during Ruby's performance and gave her a standing ovation when she was done. They settled down after that but were then cornered by Parker Baxter. The men spoke to him for around ten minutes. Parker then excused himself to go use the outhouse and while he was gone the three said their good-byes to Katherine and Ruby and left before the newspaperman returned.   Katherine was pleased to note that Tom Whipple hasn't been staring at her this evening and thinks, "Maybe it was just the dramatic change in my clothing that he was looking at."

Ruby noticed Baxter from the stage and decided she would have a little chat with him about the day’s events when he came back in. As soon as she sees him she walks right up.   ‘Mr. Baxter, so nice to see you again. What are you doing here? I was wondering about the commotion with the shooting today and Wyatt Earp. I’m sure an informed man such as yourself knows the details of what went on…” He appears to be far more sober than prior times when she saw him. He replies "Ah yes, Mrs. Cookie, so nice to see you again. Perchance did you happen to see where the three cattlemen I was talking to went off to? No? 

Today, Oh, you mean the commotion over at the Trail Dust Saloon. Just a minor misunderstanding. You can read all about it in my paper. I should have a special edition out tomorrow. You may have to look to the third or fourth page to find it though, a much bigger story has come up."  He then finishes his drink as well as half of one that Adam Cartwright left behind and rushes out the door.

“Oh boy,” thinks Ruby. “Well at least they don’t think it was us…I guess I should go now and find out about the stagecoach.” She looks around the room at who could answer some questions for her. She couldn’t ask Maggie or Tom, it could get back to Katherine. And then there was Stanley. After all, he was sitting there all alone. Ruby walks over to him. 

“Hello, Mr. Barker. Lovely playing earlier. I’m sure my friend Katherine really enjoyed it too. I didn’t really get a chance to talk with you earlier. I noticed that Maggie says you have a photography studio around here. I was hoping that you could answer a question for me, as I am new around here. Could you tell me where the office is for the Coach that goes to Tombstone? I’m thinking of taking a trip there and need some information.” Helen's winning streak comes to an abrupt end immediately after Ruby approaches and speaks to the man who played the piano earlier. Helen loses $ 14 in that hand and declares "Time for a break!" She then gets up and marches directly towards the table by the stage. 

Morand wins that hand picking up a $ 40 pot, most coming from Cassidy. Hoople declares "I'm broke and out." Jake is another $ 8 ahead, now up to $ 25 more than he began the night. Bower is also now slightly ahead. Palmer bet on only one hand all evening, losing $ 5.  Jake declares, "Well gentlemen, the lady says it's time for a break. I think we have enough to continue in about fifteen minutes? Perhaps we can even entice an additional player or two." Jake tries not to make it too obvious that he is watching what is about to happen between Helen and Ruby. But he moves closer just in case he needs to break something up.

Before Stanley can even get an answer out to Ruby's questions a female voice sounds from behind Ruby saying, "Dear, we're on a break. Why don't you entertain the house again."  A smile covers his face and he says "Wonderful idea. Oh, this is the singer Ruby West, she has some business questions you might be able to answer."  He then heads back to the piano and places out a book filled with sheet music. Ruby notes the title of the book "Songs and Ballads of Sir Arthur Sullivan".  Stanley opens the book to the popular Sullivan song "Sweethearts" and then launches into the lyrics (written by Sullivan's frequent collaborator W.S. Gilbert). He has a beautiful tenor voice and as he sings looks up into Helen's eyes.

Ruby turns around slowly to see Helen standing there.   “Oh, I don’t think I caught your name earlier Miss…” Ruby extends her hand to the woman. "It's MRS. Mrs. Stanley Barker." "Excuse me, Mrs. Barker, I didn't know you were married to Mr. Barker here. I was just commenting on how wonderful Mr. Barker's playing was. And asking him if he knew where I could find the stagecoach office. Is there a problem?" No, no problem. Just needed to clarify," she states. She then says "The stagecoach office won't be open until tomorrow but I believe that the drivers spend Saturday nights over at the Drover's Saloon." 

While this is going on a large well dressed man enters the room. He stands around six-foot-three and is a good 300 pounds. He is wearing an off-white finely tailored three-piece suit the color of which matches the ivory of the piano keys. He has a high-collared white starched shirt and a white bow tie, both of which appear to be made of silk. Large shoes made of tan suede adorn his feet that exactly match his belt. The suit is open and gold chains can be seen dangling from three of the six vest pockets. A small wooden case, most likely for eyeglasses, sits in another vest pocket. He has a round face with a white goatee, mustache, bushy eyebrows and a full head of white hair parted to the right with a white silk hat above it. Jake guesses his age to be late sixties or early seventies. In his right hand is a wooden cane with a gold grip and gold stopper on the bottom.

Jake decides that the worst that is likely to happen now is a little edged banter so goes over to get a drink. and to watch the new well dressed stranger from the bar. While they are having this conversation Stanley finishes the song and launches immediately into another one. His wonderful voice sings out the words: 

_All the dreaming is broken through, 
Both what is done and undone I rue. 
Nothing is steadfast, nothing is true, 
But your love for me, and my love for you, 
My dearest, dearest heart! 

When the winds are loud, when the winds are low; 
When the roses come, when the roses go, 
One thought, one feeling is all I know, 
My dearest, dearest heart! 

The time is weary, the year is old, 
And the light of the lily burns close to the mould: 
The grave is cruel, the grave is cold, 
But the other side is the city of gold, 
My dearest heart! 
My darling, darling, my darling heart! _ 

Hearing the lyrics to Judge Lacey's favorite song suddenly reminds Ruby that she had made a lunch date with him for the next day, for when she is now planning to be in Tombstone with Jake. 

While this is going on the large man walks by Jake’s table and goes straight to the bar. Jake hears the man exclaim in a deep baritone voice with a strong southern accent “Mr. Whipple, May I please inquire as to the whereabouts of Mr. Kane this evening?” Tom replies, “Why yes Mr. Van Horne, he’s currently indisposed.” "Good evening Mr. Van Horne, allow me to introduce myself. I am Jake Cook. Mr. Kane has asked me to keep his table running while he is away. There is a chair available if you are so inclined. And if you'd prefer to come another time when Mr. Kane is back, I would understand."  The man turns his head slightly in Jake's direction without fully looking at him, then turns back towards Tom Whipple and asks "Kane isn't here? Is he sick?” 

Tom Whipple replies, “On Thursday night he and a customer had a disagreement and Marshall Earp decided to settle it by locking them both up in jail. He should be back next week. In the meanwhile I’ve hired a Mr. Cook here as new dealer for this evening. He played last night with your friend Mr. Adair and I'm sure you will find him acceptable. We also have a new singer, this young lady Miss Ruby West, whose talents I believe you will really enjoy.” 

Van Horne answers, “I am always thankful for the entertainment of a lady, but I’m not really in the mood this evening for a new poker partner. If there’s room at Mr. Lucia’s table I’ll take a seat there.” Tom replies, “Yes, he has two seats open and I’ve gotten that bottle that you asked requested. I’ll bring it right over to you.”  Van Horne replies “Much obliged. And if Maggie could mix up some good old-fashioned southern friend chicken that would be really appreciated.”

Ruby slides up next to Jake at the bar and asks him "How's your game going?"  Jake makes no facial expression bad I think the mix just changed though. You rattled that lady good though."   Ruby says, "Listen, I figured the coach's office would be closed but lovely Mrs. Baxter over there informed me that the drivers are at another Saloon. I"m not sure I can get in and out on my break. I'm also not sure I should be doing that alone..."  He replies, "Ok, Ruby. I'll run over right now but keep piano boy playing and you singing and don't lose my players while I'm out!"

Ruby reaches out her hand, since she is standing right there. "It's a pleasure to meet you Mr. Van Horne."  He turns in her direction with his back to Jake and praises her singing voice and beauty, offering to buy her a drink. Rather than being offended, Jake tries not to laugh. "Since I am invisible anyway," he whispers to Ruby, "I'll go now." With a broad smile on his face he walks slowly out the front doors into the darkness and then hurries to Drover's Saloon in search of a coach driver or two.

Meanwhile, within sight of Promise City….the prospectors saw the lights of Promise City up ahead. They had circumnavigated around to the north of the town and now approached from the northwest, planning to reach the stamping mill and smelter without being seen by any of the townspeople. The mill sat atop a hill on the western end of town. The road up to the mill was on the side of the hill facing the town, and the men heard the sounds of the town having a lively Saturday night. The mistrustful prospectors wanted to continue to remain unnoticed so they decided not to use that road but to instead go up the short hill to the stamping mill from the direction from which they were travelling.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Interlude Four: "The Showmen"*

Meanwhile, approximatley 1,400 miles northeast of Promise City, at one of St. Louis, Missouri’s finest restaurants…the two showmen sat across from each other, each savoring the taste of their porterhouse steaks served with the restaurant’s own secret sauce. Their arrival had caused quite a stir, with the restaurant’s waiters literally falling over each other to serve the men. The restaurant owner had donated a fine bottle of wine for the meal and mentioned sending for a photographer. Neither man seemed overly excited about that interruption of their dining but they both understood the importance of free publicity. 

“Must you dress in such an outlandish outfit?” asks the man who was neatly attired in a well-made wool and silk blended suit asked of his flamboyant companion. “All part of the act,” William ‘Buffalo Bill’ Cody replies, although he himself was now regretting the fringes and tassels dangling from the sleeves of his yellowish-tan leather coat, as they kept coming precariously close to his food whenever he cut into the steak. Cody took another bite and said, “A very fine choice of restaurant P.T., this is the best steak I’ve ever eaten outside of Chicago.” 

The two men continued to dine and talk, with the subject of this meeting then being raised. Not long after that point in the discussion the photographer arrived and began to set up the equipment in the restaurant’s outer lobby. The restaurant owner hurried over to the table and interrupted their conversation, exclaiming “Mr. Barnum, Mr. Cody, could you please join me for a picture?” The two men accompanied him and spent the next fifteen minutes posing for the photographs. The photographer shot several pictures to ensure that at least one would be presentable. The celebrities then returned to their table. 

They picked up the conversation where they had left off which Cody commenting, “Hard to believe that such a monster actually exists. I’ve always thought it was just a thing of legend.” Barnum replies, “I’ve had accounts of three different sightings, the last from a man I wholeheartedly trust. If he says that it exists then it does. Capturing it will not be an easy task, which is why I suggested this partnership.” Cody answers, “Well, you’ll come out a winner no matter how we get it. We may have to kill the thing, which you could still stuff and display at your circus, but I plan for everything at my Wild West shows to be live.” 

“So do we have a deal?” Barnum asks. Cody replies, “Fine with me. I was planning to head down to southeastern Arizona anyway to try to sign up that kid Sure Shot Sam, the one who gunned down Doc Holliday and Johnny Behind-the-Deuce. I figure he’d be a good draw for my shows. The men would love to hear the stories of all the folks he’s killed and the papers say that he’s young and handsome, which will help to pull in the women too.” 

P.T. exclaims “Great! Glad to have you on board. I’m sorry that I’ll personally have to miss out on this, but I’m already scheduled to head over to Europe later this week for another animal acquisition. You’ll be happy to know though that I’ve hired three of the best hunters and outdoorsmen in the world to assist with this operation. They will be joining up with each other later this week in Phoenix.” Cody didn’t comment, but he was actually pleased to hear that Barnum would not be joining the expedition. The last thing he needed underfoot was an overweight elderly Easterner who was unfamiliar with living in the outdoors. 

Barnum asks, “How long will it take for your crew to get organized?” “Shouldn’t take too long,” Cody replies, “I’ll wire my buffalo hunters and have them meet up with me in Santa Fe. We should be able to connect with your group in another week or so. What’s the name of the town that we’ll be using as our base camp?” Barnum replies “Promise City”.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Fifty-three, “The Accident”, January 7th, 1882:*

Back in the Saloon the well-dressed Southern Gentleman had just said in his rich Georgian accented voice "Why hello Miss West, I am pleased to make your acquaintance. May I offer you a drink?" "I'd love one," she replies. Tom Whipple asks Van Horne "Are you going to join Tony?" The older man says "Maybe at the next hand, it would be rude to pull myself away from the lady. Please get her a glass of her favorite beverage and I'll try that bottle we spoke of." Tom takes out and opens a bottle of Kentucky Bourbon and pours Van Horne a glass. "And what are you drinking tonight Ruby?" Tom asks.  "I'll have with your having, if you don't mind too much."  Ruby keeps her eye on Jake's table to make sure they aren't getting fidgety.

Van Horne pours her a large glass of the Kentucky Bourbon while he finishes his first glass and pours himself a second. Tom Whipple says, "You may want to go a little slower on that. I believe it is the last bottle in town." Van Horne laughs and says "Good Sir, there is no reason to save something that can be shared with one as lovely as Miss West here. If her singing voice compares in any way with the beauty I see before me I'll consider myself fortunate." 

“Why Mr. Van Horne, how very kind of you. I only hope I can live up to your high expectations.” When Tom spoke Ruby looked up at him and noticed he was looking at Katherine. She glanced over her shoulder and noticed Katherine tending to a table, having no idea that Tom was looking at her. Tom had a look on his face that Ruby had never seen him make before, a look that should have been reserved for his wife. Ruby cleared her throat to see if Tom would stop.

Kate's step got livelier as she became more assured that Mr. Whipple was not watching her. How foolish felt, imagining such a thing. This week had been such a whirlwind, it was good she would have tomorrow to relax and her gets her head on straight. Suddenly she looked forward to coming back tomorrow to play the piano and talk with Maggie. 

Hopefully Tom's father would not be making any suggestions she felt the need to leave over, she thought lightly to herself. Her suspicions about Flossie melted as her suspicions about Tom did. She was actually humming by the time Mr. Barker sat down to play again.  Stanley finishes his fifth love ballad to his wife. He stops and the two embrace and lose each other in a passionate kiss. Several people applaud. 

A short distance to the west, Jake has now reached the intersection of Main and Front Streets and is about to turn north towards Drovers.  Meanwhile, further to the west, approximately 600 feet west of the Lone Star Dance Hall and Saloon the prospectors and their wagon have arrived at the hill up to the Breakheart Stamping Mill. They see that their destination is around one-hundred-and-fifty feet up the hill at a twenty-degree angle. Elliott whips the horses to move onward.

At the hill to the Breakheart Stamping Mill, the short distance upward proved to be too much for one of the overworked draft animals to bear. When they were twenty feet from the top, one of the physically depleted horses collapsed dead. The remaining animal could not support the weight that it was pulling by itself and the wagon began to quickly roll backwards. Elliott applied the wagon’s break lever, which broke off in his hand. Both prospectors immediately jumped from the rig. It continued to roll back down the hill dragging the horses with it and picking up speed. 

After rolling for around sixty feet the already damaged wagon wheel struck up against a rock imbedded into the hill, causing the wheel to split. The broken wheel shattered into pieces and fell to the side off of the wagon. This resulted in the back end of the wagon crashing hard onto the ground. The flimsy wooden side rails holding in the stones broke off as the 2,500 pounds of mined stones struck against them and then cascaded down the hill. Jake hears the sounds of this deluge of wood and rocks a short distance off to the southwest and decides to go investigate. 

Back at the hill, one of these rolling stones was an 85-pound rock, approximately fifteen-inch long and seven inches at its widest point. It tumbled down the hill the remaining seventy feet, picking up speed along the way. At the bottom of the hill it continued to roll for another thirty-five feet, the journey coming to an abrupt end when it struck against a sage bush. The rock finally stopped as it landed with a sharp impact on a spot where a glass sphere filled with green liquid had been buried just beneath the sand, causing the glass to shatter.

Ruby suddenly felt overwhelmed. She felt ill, hot, bothered, she wasn’t sure. Without excusing herself she got up and went outside into the cool air. She started fanning herself but it was only getting worse. 

A thought suddenly crossed her mind. Tom Whipple had been looking at Kate very inappropriately and she was going to have to do something about it. She marched back inside and noticed that Tom was still looking at Kate. She walked right up to him, blocking his vision of Kate.   “What do you think you’re doing?” she said angrily. “Isn’t that a bit improper? Especially with your wife around?”

Tom Whipple turns to her and says in a rather low voice "I ummm, well, I was just watching how she waited on the tables. She is a new employee you know. So are you...."  Ruby yells back,"What are you saying, Tom? That Kate is incapable of waiting on tables? And I sure hope for your sake you're not looking at me like that when my back is turned because I'm new here. I don't believe you for one second. You should be ashamed of yourself! That girl is just coming out of mourning and your wife is standing over there!" 

Katherine is busy clearing a table. The two men at the adjacent table are watching the altercation between him and Ruby with amused expressions on their faces. Katherine overhears one say to the other "It looks like old Tomcat is at it again." "What?" Kate stood up, startled. The men at the adjacent table saw her face go white, but her voice was steady. "Did you gentlemen need something?"  "Uh, no ma'am," one of them answered. 

She looked over at the bar, where Ruby had been smiling and having drinks with richly dressed man just moments before. Now her face was livid and she was grating out something at Tom Whipple. Even as Kate picked up her tray of empty glasses Ruby strode over and grabbed her by the arm. The glasses shattered on the floor as Ruby pulled her out the door.   As Ruby is exiting she yells back over her shoulder "You need to cool off Mr. Whipple!!" 

"Wait, Ruby!" Kate pulled back against her once they were a few steps out the door. "What happened? I...I thought it had stopped, but you must have noticed something. Did he make some kind of threat? What happened?"  She replies, "He made a threat alright. I know that look he was giving you and..." Ruby paused and looked at Kate with narrowed eyes. "What do you mean, you thought it had stopped? Kate how long has this been going on?" Ruby's hand was tightening on Katherine’s arm.  Kate answers, "I just noticed last night, but I didn't notice it tonight. I thought maybe he was just surprised by my clothes last night." Kate tried to pull her arm free and couldn't. "Please Ruby, you're hurting me."

Ruby answers, "Why would you keep something like that from me? I thought we were friends" Ruby lets go of Katherine's arm with a little push. "I guess I should know better than to trust anyone."   "I suppose I should leave you to deal with Mr. Whipple then?"

Kate's face was stricken as Ruby pushed her away. "We are friends, Ruby. I thought I was just imagining it. And I did ask you to watch him tonight, remember? The only reason I didn't tell you were because I didn't want you to be influenced. I didn't want you to see it because you already suspected."

Ruby stops to think about what Katherine said. Then she says slowly, “I’m not sure I believe you Katherine. I don’t know what to think. So you can go back inside if you’d like. I’m done working here tonight. As a matter of fact I think I’ll go out and have some fun of my own. Who needs this job anyway? Mr. Stanley Barker can sing to his smart-ass wife all he wants, that’ll keep the crowd happy.  Unless of course you want to come with me? But I might end up somewhere you don’t want to be. Somewhere people like you don’t usually go…”

Kate replies, "As long as I can get a drink, I don't care where we go. I can't go back in there, not with him, not ever. Please believe me Ruby. I knew I could trust you to tell me the truth about Tom Whipple, or the truth about myself if I was just imagining things." 

Meanwhile, Jake has continued west for a few blocks down Main Street and out of town. He sees a broken wagon on the hill with a pair of dead or injured horses lying beside it. Two men are checking the horses. There is also a large pile of rubble covering the base of the hill beneath the wagon and Jake sees bits of silver sparkling in the moonlight.

Jake walks towards them quickly but without stealth, best not to surprise folks in the dark unless you mean to he thinks to himself. "Good evening gentlemen." he announces loudly "Quite a bit of bad luck you have going on here." He mumbles to himself, "More likely bad choices, but one mans bad choices are another's silver lining." One man says to the other "He's going to steal our ore" and reaches for the gun on his belt. "Whoa there, don't be so quick. I ain't threatening you." Jake exclaims "And you'll have the whole town out here if they hear a gunshot."

The man keeps his hand on the holstered gun but doesn't draw it. "Who are you? What do you want?"  Jake's concentration continues to focus on the man talking to him, but he also watches the other, who is unhitching one horse that is apparently still alive. He answers, "I reckon I don't want anything, I was just walkin' down the street and heard the racket you are makin'. Do you need some help? Looks to me like you are in a world of hurt. Funny time to be movin' rock."

The men calm down and the one doing the speaking comes forward. "Sorry, we're just a bit upset. We were late getting the ore to town and decided to take a shortcut. Guess that was a mistake. Do you have a light mister, I'd like to get a better look at how bad a mess we made. "No, sorry." Jake looks around and guesses a light isn't going to make it any better. "I might be able to get my hands on a mining wagon and necessary horses though." Jake scratches his chin. "But you need to tell me why you are really movin' rocks around after sundown." The guy says "You a friend of Hamilton Fisk?"  Jake answers, Never heard of him. Why do you ask?" "Fisk is a crooked lawyer. Out to cheat us. You like lawyers?" 

While they are talking another man carrying a lantern comes around the bend in the hill. He yells "Is anybody hurt?" Jake looks over at the man carrying a lantern. "Look, I was actually in a hurry before. Is there some way I can help you guys or are you all set out here?"  His companion cuts him off "Damn that’s Doc Eaton. He and Fisk are buddies." The first one tells Jake "Please go get that wagon. We'll make it worth your while."

"Alright, but it may take a bit to get it all hooked up and out here quietly." Jake nods to the two men. "But I'll be back." and turns to head back to town.   He heads over to the Cantina and looks for Dorita. He motions her aside and says, "I need that mining wagon hooked up right now, but quietly. No, nothing illegal, just to help a couple of guys who got themselves in a jam. Can you have someone who can keep their mouth shut get it hooked up for me pronto? There'll be a good tip in it for 'em. I'll come back in a little while to get it." 

He leaves the Cantina and heads back to the Lone Star. Talking to himself "I guess we'll plan on the stage leaving at the usual time. I didn't want to get up early anyway."  Jake comes around the bend and sees Katherine and Ruby arguing.

The two ladies relax as Ruby says, "Alright Kate, if you really want to. Let's go to the Palace Saloon down the street. I hear they offer a good time." Ruby has a very mischievous look in her eyes, a look that Kate has never seen before. "Oh and don't worry if they don't. We make our own good time."   Jake plots his walking path such that the ladies can decide to talk to him or ignore him as fits their mood. Part of him hopes that he can make it to the Lone Star, life has gotten particularly confusing lately.

Ruby sees Jake and walks right up to him. Jake notices the same look that Kate did. The first thing she does is slap him across the face hard. “That is for yesterday. I should have done it then but I felt bad because you got shot. But since you are all better now…” Jake can tell Ruby is deciding whether or not to slap him again. She decides against it.   Ruby exclaims, “Kate and I are going out to have some fun. We’ve decided that Whipple is a pervert and we’re not going back, not tonight anyway.”

Kate looked back and forth between Jake and Ruby. Something wasn't right. It wasn't as if she had known Ruby long, but anger like this seemed out of her character. It was almost as if the blissful state of yesterday had been turned completely around. She looked at Jake, her confusion plain on her face. 

She should go back to the El Parador and go to bed. Today had already been long enough. But still, a drink sounded awfully good, and something told her it was a bad idea to leave Ruby alone. For the first time Kate wouldn't be drinking alone. 

"They're probably waiting for you in there," Kate said quietly, hoping he also noticed that something was off. "Please tell Maggie I'm sorry. I'll send the pillow back to her on Monday. We'll see you back at the El Parador in the morning."

Jake rubs his face where Ruby slapped it and squints with one eye. "No good deed goes unpunished, huh." He looks back and forth quickly to Katherine and Ruby. "I can see you are determined to have a ladies night out. Be sure and let me know if I can do anything to help so I can get slapped again." Jake walks on by and heads into the Lone Star, half expecting Tom Whipple to be laying on the floor somewhere.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Fifty-four, “Damage Control”, January 7th, 1882:*

Jake arrives back at the Lone Star. Jake sees that Van Horne has found himself a home over at Tony Lucky's table. Tom Whipple is back behind the bar and Jake hears the sound of Maggie out in the kitchen. Jeff Mills is busy serving drinks, something Jake had not seem him ever do prior to now. 

Of his own players, Helen is still in the room, currently sharing a drink at a table with her husband. Brower is at the bar talking to another man who Jake hasn't met before. Cassidy and Palmer both appear to have left. Both of the ranchers are still at the table, although Jake remembers that only Morand has money left. 

Jake returns to his drink and then wanders over to the bar so that his remaining players and Tom can see him. He relaxes a few minutes, waiting to see if Tom will say something to him. He smiles and makes eye contact with any of his players if they look his way. Tom Whipple moves in close to Jake and quietly asks, with the sound of concern in his voice, "Do you know if Ruby or Katherine are coming back?"

The faintest of smiles appears on Silver Jake Cook's lips and his left hand strokes the cheek that Ruby had recently bestowed with her affection. "Tom, I'm no expert on women mind you, but it looked to me those two ladies were more agitated than a nest o' mud wasps somebody had just pissed on." He enjoys the distraught look on Whipple's face. "In plain language, I don't think they are planning on coming back here tonight." Jake leans in towards Tom and says quietly, "What in Hades did you do to get them all riled up like that?" Whipple tells Jake "Just a misunderstanding. Why don't you go talk to Maggie in the kitchen? She's another one you can add to the wasp's nest."  Jake replies, “No thank you Mr. Whipple, I'd prefer to die peaceful like in my sleep someday." He takes a drink and asks, "Do you want me to try and get my game going again? Or are you planning on something else. If Helen is listening to her piano boy I won't have enough for a game." He drinks again. "I don't care either way, you're the boss."

Tom looks at his watch and replies, "Well, Morand and Brower seem content talking to their friends right now. It's only around 10:30 and on Saturdays we're usually open until around 1:00, so there will still be time for you to get a game going later. If Ruby's not coming back why don't I let Stanley play for a while, that will keep Helen occupied. Look, Maggie as mad as hell at me and if Katherine and Ruby stay away she'll just get madder. Could you please just go find them and tell them that I apologize for whatever it is I did to offend them? If they'll come back Jeff can tend bar and I'll stay out in the kitchen the rest of the night."   Jake replies, "All right Tom, I'll go look for them. But I ain't promising anything." Jake tips his hat to Tom and heads out the door. 

Jake heads over to the Cantina to check on the wagon. Satisfied that it will be all hitched up soon he heads up to his room. He gets out of his fine silk poker shirt and puts on his regular traveling clothes. In addition to his usual boot knife, derringer in the back holster and Colt side arm he adds a double action revolver belted to his left side, dons the leather duster and grabs the shotgun and a few extra shells. He pops his hat back on his head and heads back down to the wagon.

The horse team soon all hitched back up to the wagon and Dorita has assembled a group of seven men to assist Jake, four wood elves and three humans. Three of these men are employees of the Cantina, handyman Grant Keebler, bartender Jose Ramirez and musician Estaban Fuente. The other four are men who Jake had previously seen at the Cantina but had never been introduced to. Dorita makes the introductions now, identifying the elves as Juan Tolucca and Enrico Escobar and the humans as Samson Hill and Beecher Lawson. She tells Jake that all of them are trustworthy.

Jake stands there with his mouth open for a moment. Then he laughs. "Ever since I showed up in Promise City women been telling me what to do, and how to do it. I probably ought to smarten up and listen." He turns to Dorita and gives her a wink, "thanks." He explains where he wants the wagon and to take their time getting it there quietly. "I'm going to head on over on foot first to make sure everything is ready for us. Bring a couple of lanterns if you have them."   He then heads quickly across town to the site of the wagon catastrophe.

The two prospectors are pleased to see Jake return. One tells Jake “We managed to get rid of Doc Eaton before he realized that we’d spilled the wagonload of ore.” His companion says, “Yeah, we told him we had been returning the wagon to the mill when the wheel fell off and landed on a pile of rocks that rolled downhill. I had heard that he doesn’t do veterinary so I asked him to come and take a look at our horses. He was appalled my request and left in a huff.” The first the says, “Hey, I thought you were bringing a wagon!”

"Wagon's coming" says Jake. "I figured you need to get this cleaned up fast so I recruited some labor too. I'm told they are trustworthy. But if you don't want 'em I'll catch 'em before they show up. But I don't know how in Hades you expect to get all that rock in a wagon before someone notices without help." He looks back to make sure the wagon isn't arriving yet. "And I wouldn't be too certain that the Doc didn't see anything."

The wagon pulls up and the lanterns are placed out. The prospectors explain what needs to be done. Jake soon concludes that Dorita chose well, as all seven of the men are hard workers who are accustomed to heavy labor. Up until now Jake had only seen Jose and Estaban at their Cantina jobs. Based on the conversations they are now having while they work he deduces that they have assisted Grant with heavy labor before, including the construction of most of the additions onto the Cantina and Hotel. 

Jake also finds out that the humans Hill and Lawson are employees at Brown’s IceHouse, situated behind the El Parador. They have no trouble lifting the boulders due to their experience hauling blocks of ice. Lastly, he discovers that the other two elves work for men who were at his poker table earlier this evening. Juan works as a laborer for Cassidy Lumber while Enrico is a ranch hand employed at Temple Morand’s Rocking H Ranch.  After around only fifteen minutes of working they have around two-thirds of the ore loaded up into the wagon.

Jake manages to avoid any heavy work and keeps watch. While the workers are loading up the ore the two prospectors introduce themselves to Jake as Humphrey Lewis and Ralph Elliott. Elliott appears to be the leader of the two. He comments to Jake, “Thanks for pulling this all together on such short notice. You seem like an educated man and are definitely resourceful. May I ask what your profession is?”

Jake smiles broadly. "You hit the nail on the head, that's what I do mostly." He looks around again and listens a moment. "Sometimes I make my living as a gambler, but mostly I am what you might call an entrepreneur." He smiles again, hoping it doesn't look predatory and says, and “Perhaps there are other ways I can be of assistance to you gentlemen But first, let's clean up this mess and put this behind you shall we?" Elliott and Humphrey move back and talk among themselves. 

They then return and explains the situation to him. They tell about finding the large cache of silver and how the four prospectors each own 10% of Fisk Mountain but the lawyer owns the other 60%. They’d like to get the town’s other lawyer Mitchell Berg to look over their deeds prior to informing Fisk of the silver discovery. Elliott adds “We’re perfectly happy with our 40%, but we’re not so sure that Fisk will be willing to settle with only 60%.” Humphrey says “A gambler and businessman means that you’re a skilled negotiator. Would you be maybe be available tomorrow to help us out?”

"Tomorrow, huh," Crap! He thinks to himself, "I am booked tomorrow already, but perhaps we can work something out." Altruism and greed fought a mighty battle in his mind, and it was not clear who was winning. "Let's have a drink later tonight and you can tell me the whole story. Then I can let you know if I think I can help, and we can then agree to some kind of terms." He looks around again. "I have some business to finish tonight first, and this is keeping me from it. So let's get your rocks safe and let's agree to meet later tonight someplace."

The men are nearly finished loading up the wagon. Grant Keebler comes up to Jake and the prospectors and asks, "Where do you want us to take these when we're done?" Elliott replies "Up the hill to the stamping mill and smelter. Then we need to find that Hubble guy." 

Juan Tolucca hears this. He is familiar with the operations of the Breakheart Stamping Mill and Smelter, as the lumberyard that he works at is right down the hill from it. He tells the prospectors that the mill is always closed on Saturday nights and Sundays. The ore would have stayed there until Monday morning and it is unlikely that Elton Hubbard would have allowed them to remain on the premises to guard it. 

The prospecter then tries to figure out what to do with the ore. Grant Keebler suggests that they park the wagon until Monday morning in the back alleyway between the El Parador and Brown’s IceHouse. That would keep it out of sight from most of the public and the employees of both buildings could help guard it.   Elliott asks Jake "How does that idea sound to you?"

Jake comments, “Then you'll take it out in broad daylight on Monday? I thought you wanted to keep this quiet? I can't think of anything better right now. Cover it with a tarp and maybe some bales of hay or something over that so it looks less suspicious. Or some supplies that the smelter might need?" Jake keeps looking around to make sure no one is sneaking up on them. "We'll let's go. No value sitting here."

"Hold on, there are still a few more stones over there" Humphrey Lewis says and points a distance off from the hill. Some of the workers head over that direction. Jake realizes that is where the green glass ball was buried and heads over to make sure none of the men step on it by accident. 

As he gets closer he sees a rock near the sage bush and hurries up. Enrico picks up the rock to bring it back to the wagon and Jake sees the indentation in the sand, which has a greenish tint to it. "Whoa, there. Put down that rock!" Jake remembers the warning about acid and rushes over to make sure that there is none on the large rock. After making sure it is safe, he lets them finish loading. "Crap." He say looking down at the sand. "Crap!"


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Fifty-five, “The Job Offer”, January 7th, 1882:*

Ruby and Katherine travel one block north to the Palace Saloon and Hotel. They hear piano playing and some off-key singing long before they actually enter the three-story wood and brick building. The place is brightly lit and loud, with cigar smoke floating around the ceiling. The main floor is thirty-by-forty feet and comprised almost entirely of one large room, the far back corner blocked off for the kitchen. A long bar with two bartenders runs the entire west wall with a large wall-sized mirror along it. 

The room has somewhere between fifty and sixty people in it. One table has a roulette wheel running and two card games are going on. The man Evan Adair who played at Jake’s table the night before is running one card game. The woman who had brought him his water glasses is sitting on his lap, the top of her dress being more off than on. Four other women in bright low-cut dresses are in the room including the one standing on stage and mangling a perfectly good song with her poorly trained voice, although nobody in the room seems to mind. 

A tall burley man stands near the door. “If you have any guns I’ll take them now,” he says to the women. Ruby pulls up her skirt to her thigh and takes her gun out of it's holster. She hands it over to the man with a smile. "Take good care of that for me." Then he looks at Kate. Ruby laughs. "Does she look like she can shoot a gun?" Ruby takes her hand and leads her into the bar. She pushes a couple of girls away from the bar and her and Kate squeeze in.

Kate was suddenly acutely aware of the Derringer in her bodice, but she was glad to keep it. Ruby had been right, this wasn't the kind of place people like Kate went. They wedged their way up to the bar by means of Ruby pushing a couple other women out of the way. 

"Whiskey!" Kate called quickly. That was all she really wanted here. Considering the woman on the stage no one could be here to enjoy the entertainment. She was about ready to give up on rational thought for the day. There had just been too much. The morning at the cattle rustlers caves seemed weeks ago. 

The bartender sat down the glass and Kate emptied it. "Again," she ordered.  It felt like her life was in a constant state of degeneration. Tom had gotten ill, and everything had fallen apart. He'd recovered and they began to build again. She came here to join him, and everything fell apart again. So she sat in a room in a boarding house for three months drinking herself to sleep at night until she finally pulled herself together. 

She came to Promise City, met some people, and began to put a life together. In the course of this one day everything was in shambles again. A friend was now lost because her husband had a wandering eye, Jake was likely angry with her, and Ruby..... Ruby was showing a whole new side that seemed just as unnatural as the ecstatic side yesterday.  Tomorrow she would pick up the threads and start again. For tonight she just wanted to forget.

Ruby drinks her whiskey fast. She was very tense about something, although she wasn’t sure what. She saw Adair at one of the poker tables and decided to say hello. “Kate, stay here, I’ll be right back.” She walks over to him, ignores the half-naked woman on his lap, and reaches out her hand.   “Hello Mr. Adair, Ruby West, I think I saw you at the Lone Star last night.” Adair looks up at her and says "Why yes, come here about the job offer?"   Ruby answers, "Job offer? No, I didn't know anything about that. I decided that my friend Kate and I would skip work and have some fun tonight. This seemed like a good place for it."

Adair laughs and says "If fun is what you want this is the place. Got all the gambling, drink and men here than you could ever asks for.   Last night I told your friend Cook to pass on that whenever you got tired of old lady Whipple's misguided morality to come over here and a job would be waiting for you."    Katherine overhears the exchange. Old Lady Whipple? Maggie didn't seem that old, late thirties perhaps maybe early forties. Then again, compared to the young ladies in this building that probably was old to Adair.

“Well I like all those things, but not necessarily in that order.” Ruby smiles and looks around. It was quite lively here, more her crowd than the Lone Star. She looked back to Kate, who was still drinking at the bar. She turns back to Adair. “And it looks like you like to have fun here too, Mr. Adair.”   “So what’s this job offer you’ve got for me? I’m listening.” He replies "With your looks and voice I'd like you to work here full time. You'd make a whole lot more money that you'll ever get at the Lone Star."

Kate considered going over there and giving Adair a piece of her mind. The bartender was looking at her, wondering if she wanted another glass. "Just give me the bottle," she said, throwing enough money to cover it on the counter. She grabbed it and the glass and started moving. 

The singer had thankfully stopped and jumped down off the stage to get a drink. Kate diverted her path from Adair to the piano. "Get off," she said to the barely mediocre man who'd been playing. She filled her glass and set it on the bench after he moved, then set the bottle on top. Kate flexed her fingers, took another slug of whiskey, and launched into a piece from Beethoven's fifth symphony.

Ruby’s eyebrow raises at the sound of “more money”.  “What would I be doing here, Mr. Adair? Just singing?” 
Right as Ruby says this Kate jumps on the piano and starts playing. Ruby smiles.  "I think she might want a job here too, considering Mr. Whipple has a thing for her... and I can vouch, she's very good." Adair says "Yeah, well that's what old Tomcat Whipple is known for. He was carrying on with that other singer for over a year, and right under Maggie's roof.” “That bastard…” Ruby says out loud to herself. She had suspected that with all this Flossie talk but wasn’t totally sure. But why would Maggie still be with him? She was weak Ruby guessed. Men always hurt you if you let them so you shouldn’t let them was Ruby’s philosophy. 

Adair says, “Okay, your friend isn't as much of a looker as you, but I guess she'll do. You have to tell her to stop playing garbage like this though, we want fun lively tunes around here."  Ruby replies,  “While I appreciate your offer I’m going to have to think it over, maybe over a drink. It has been a long day and I don’t like to make decisions on a long day… plus there’s Jake to consider...”  Ruby’s anger towards him was subsiding, she was starting to feel bad about slapping him. Actually she was starting to feel bad about a lot of things. Guilt was not something that normally crossed Ruby’s mind but now… 

Ruby walks over to Katherine and sits on the bench next to her. “Kate, Tom Whipple is an ass. He cheated on Maggie with that Flossie woman for over a year! I feel like shooting him! I feel like crying too, poor Maggie. Oh what’s wrong with me!” Ruby felt out of control, normally one of her better traits. Her emotions were overwhelming her. Kate was playing more lively music but Ruby didn't feel like being lively anymore.

Several men approached both Kate and Ruby and asked them to dance but both refused, Katherine politely and Ruby with a snap of "Go away, leave us alone."  After about half an hour of sitting there Adair approaches and says "I've heard that you've been rude to some of my customers. That's no way for new employees to act.” "Who's an employee?" Kate muttered over her drink.   Adair was still talking, but Kate wasn't really listening. He seemed to think they were going to be working here now. Here? She snorted to herself. As is she would ever be caught dead sitting on Adair's lap with her top half off.   What was he saying now?  

“Tell you what Miss West, why don't you sing one of those tunes like you did last night. Show these folks the real you, that there's something worth spending time with. " Ruby answers, “Mr. Adair, I don’t recall telling you that we accepted your offer. But I DO recall telling you I wasn’t working tonight. And even if I was I don’t work for free. So your customers will just have to make due with your current singer, if you can call her that.” Ruby stops and thinks about the last thing he said. Her eyes narrow. “What do you know about the real me anyway?”

He replies, “Just what I see and heard last night. But the fact that you've already sized up the Whipples and came here tells me lots about you. And before you decide if you want to work tonight let's discuss terms.  I'll give you girls the best deal that you'll find in town. Free room, board and all the drinks you want. And you can keep half of whatever you make upstairs."

Any other time Ruby would have laughed. Instead, she looked at Kate’s flushed cheeks and her hand went flying, for the second time this day. She slapped Adair hard across the face and grabbed Kate’s arm. “It’s a damn good thing the guy at the door has my gun Mr. Adair.” 

"Whatever I?" Kate almost sobered up for a minute. Even as Ruby's hand flashed out Kate threw her drink in his face.   With that she starts dragging Kate towards the door.  They get to the door and Ruby demands her gun back. The bouncer looks over at his boss and says "Why, so you can shoot at him? You're insane. I'll give your gun to the Marshall, you can pick it up from him."  Ruby demands, "Listen he got what he deserved for insulting us, now give me back my damn gun so we can get out of here before I change my mind!"  Kate looked at the glass in her hand. "Well that's a damn shame. Now it's empty."

Jake had returned to the wagon. The last of the ore was been loaded and the men climbed into the back while Elliott and Lewis climbed up front with Jake. They rode back towards the Cantina and Jake said to Elliott, "Do you have something to give these fine gentlemen for their troubles? If not, I'll handle it." He replied, "We don't have much right now but I figure this ore will be worth quite a bit so we're good for it." 

They parked the cart behind the Cantina, adjacent to the shed that Grant Keebler lives in. Jake paid each of the seven men for their efforts and also arranged a guard rotation, with one man on alert at the wagon with the prospectors at all time. He also suggested to Elliott and Lewis that they alternate, with one guarding and the other sleeping. He then told Elliott "Meet me over in the Cantina late tonight, after 1:00 or so, we need to talk." 

Jake headed back upstairs and changes into his poker clothes. Now how to find Ruby and Katherine? So far everything that could go wrong has gone wrong. He smiles and thinks "Well then, they must be at the saloon that I wish they weren't at." He leaves the Cantina and heads directly to the Palace Saloon.  Sure enough, they are there, standing in the doorway. Ruby is yelling to a tall burly looking man "….give me back my damn gun so we can get out of here before I change my mind!"

When Jake appeared just outside the door as Ruby demanded her gun back. It occurred to Kate that Jake might want a drink. He liked a drink now and then. She suddenly realized that she'd left her bottle on the piano. Pulling her arm loose, she walked very carefully back over and picked it up.   Adair was still near the piano, wiping the whiskey off his face with a handkerchief. Katherine considered speaking to him, but words didn't seem to suffice. She huffed at him as she pointed her chin up in the air, deliberately turned her back, and stalked imperiously away with only a couple of stumbles on the way back.

Walking up and standing next to the man who appears to be the bouncer Jake nods his head to the ladies and says to the man "You got quite a wildcat here. You're a braver man than me if you hand her a loaded gun while she is this riled up. She sure is pretty though, all worked up like that." 

Jake leans in against the man and whispers "Tell you what, give me her bullets and hand her the empty gun. She can follow me to get 'em if she wants, and that way she's out of your hair. Could be interesting...If you get my drift." Jake slaps him on the back and gives him a knowing grin. "Maybe I'll even tell you about it next time I'm by." He finishes with a wink.  In a normal voice he says to him, "And if I am lucky, I'll buy you a drink to boot!" 
He watches Katherine walk unsteadily back into the saloon and hopes he does not have to go in and rescue her.

Ruby is getting increasingly incensed at the situation. “Jake, what do you think you’re doing? I’m handling it! And you’re crazy if you think you’re getting lucky now, the only thing you’ll be getting is another slap!” Ruby pauses. “…Unless you actually can get this brute to give me back my gun before I really get upset…” The man had actually started to reach back to the cabinet with the checked guns until Ruby's comment and he realized that they knew each other. Instead he made a gesture over to the bar.   Jake notices one of the bartenders reaching for something beneath the bar, most likely a weapon of some sort. The bouncer says "I'll give the gun to the Marshall. You three just get out of here before somebody gets hurt."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Fifty-six, “Perfect End to a Perfect Day”, January 7th, 1882:*

Back at the Lone Star, Tony Lucky is cursing the fact that neither Job nor Jake was playing Van Horne. Thus far he had wiped out the finances of three of the other five players at the table and it was obvious that nobody else was willing to jump in. It had started out a good night for Tony, but now he was down $ 55 from where he started, and only had another $ 35 left before he would have to hit Tom up for money, which he hated to do. Van Horne just sat back, eating his fried chicken and drinking his bourbon.   Meanwhile, Stanley was having the time of his life, having gone through the entire Sullivan Songbook and was now starting to play a few miscellaneous pieces that he had brought with him.

A block away Jake shrugs his shoulders and starts to walk away.  He stops, looks over his shoulder and says "Would any of you fine ladies like an escort?"  Katherine seems oblivious to any dangers in the room. She gives Jake a sad little smile and joins him outside. "Wanna drink?" she asks, shaking the bottle. Jake blinks hard and tries not to laugh. "How could I refuse such an attractive and elegant woman?" He offers her his arm. Once he has Katherine in tow he turns slightly and offers Ruby his other arm. "It wouldn't be right if the two most beautiful women in Promise City went without an escort." Jake tries to mouth silently to Ruby the words 'We need to talk'.

"Jake, what about my gun..." Ruby whines. "Maybe I should just shoot him with my other gun and get it back?" she thinks out loud. She lets Jake take her arm and drag her away. As soon as they are out of earshot, "Well, at least I got his wallet..." She leans in really close to Jake, closer than she needed to, and whispers in his ear. "What did you want to talk about?"

He was about to scold her for not following his lead with the bouncer so he could get her gun back. Then for a moment Jake forgot what he wanted to talk about. Katherine tugged accidentally on his other arm trying to remain balanced and was looking quite maudlin; and that was enough to get his brain working again. Though there was no longer any need, he whispered back to her "Your pretty glass ball is broken." He wasn't sure how she was going to react. "The glass ball with the green stuff from the church. This is the effect the priest warned about."  Ruby replies, “Jake what are you talking about? The green ball should be fine. We put it in a good spot.” Ruby feels herself start to get weepy.   He leads the two ladies over to shadowy section of a boardwalk to sit down.

Katherine sat down with a thump. Jake and Ruby were talking about something, but they were always talking about something. She sniffled and stifled a yawn. "Jake, did you want a drink?" she asked, not really listening for the answer. The bottle was still about a quarter full. Kate looked at it. It would be quite unseemly to drink it straight from the bottle.  With a sudden smile she looked at her other hand and saw the glass still in it. She poured herself a generous amount and held the bottle up for Jake. "Where are we going now?" she asked.

"Thanks Katherine." He takes the bottle and touches it to the rim of her glass. "Cheers." He takes swallow. "Where do you want to go? I came from the Lone Star a little while ago and Tom is ready to apologize for anything at this point. I'm not sure what happened, but you can go back there if you want. Or not. You have choices before you." He taps the bottle to glass again and has another swallow. "But if I may be so forward, you should head back to Cantina and go to bed and let the choices wait for tomorrow. If you won't do that, then at least just stay at the Cantina so Dorita can get you off to bed when you can't stand anymore." 

Kate exclaims, "I don't want to go back to the Lone Star. Dorita is nice. Everyone is nice at the Cantina, except that horrible Juan Gomez. He's like Tom Whipple, only he's honest about it."  Kate's eyes are full of tears as Jake lifts up her chin a little and say, "Smile, you got friends." He looks over to Ruby and back to Katherine and finishes, "We'll maybe not ordinary friends... but friends."  Ruby exclaims, “Why aren’t we ordinary friends?” With that Ruby starts crying uncontrollably, sobbing. “Why aren’t we friendddssss….” “Thank you," Kate said, oblivious to Ruby, and clicked her glass against the now nearly empty bottle. She looked at the gold band still circling her left ring finger. "I miss him," she said, her voice catching. "Friends help."  

Jake covers his face with his hands and mumbles something about shooting rustlers was safer. He rubs his face and gets up. "Back when I was in Chicago, I met an old coot working in the cattle yards." He offers his hand to one and then the other woman. "He was ill mannered, smelled bad and usually was drunker 'n a skunk." He fumbles for a minute but manages to get the two of them reattached to his arms. "His name was Caleb White, and though at first it appeared he had no redeeming qualities we learned over time that he was a font of wisdom." He steers the ladies towards the Cantina. "I remember one day he said to me Silver Dollar, never miss a good chance to shut up" Hoping his pointless story distracts them he tries to lead them into the Cantina. "I'm so embarrassed, I never cry," Ruby sobs. "I'm so bad at it..."

At the Cantina Jake tries to get the ladies to go upstairs to their rooms. Failing that he asks Sonoma to keep an eye on them, keep Gomez away from them, and to get them upstairs when she can. Jake then heads over to the Lone Star in the highly unlikely event there is still a poker game for him deal. 

Ruby decides she needs to have a few drinks to knock herself out before she heads to bed. She is still weepy and headachy and moody, not like herself at all. She quietly sits at a table until she gets tired enough to pass out. Kate sat downstairs in the cantina for a little while. She finished off her bottle as she tried to comfort Ruby. It wasn't long before her head was almost hitting the table. 

She gave Ruby a kiss on the cheek and staggered over to the stairs. A moment later an arm slipped behind her and helped her up. "Thank you, Dorita," Katherine said. The elven woman helped her into her room and to get undressed and settled into bed.   Dorita blew out the lamp and headed for the door. Kate's hand was running over the night table. "Tom," she said insistently. Dorita came quietly back and handed her the framed picture. "Thank you," Kate yawned. She was sleeping before Dorita shut the door.

Jake arrives back at the Lone Star. It is now a few minutes after midnight and over ninety minutes since Jake had left. There are only a dozen people left in the room. As suspected, no poker games are going on.   Tony Lucky's table is empty and Tony is sitting at the bar talking to Al Brower and Brower's friend. Maggie is sitting at the piano and playing for the Stanley and Helen Barker, who are dancing together up on the dance stage. Jake hears the sound of dishes being washed out in the kitchen, and assumes that is where Tom Whipple is.

Jake heads over to the bar. "Sorry Al, not much of a poker night for you. Tom sent me on an errand I didn't have much luck with. How was your game tonight Tony?" Tony replies "Van Horne took me for everything I had, same with everyone else at my table. Tom will usually front me money when I need it but felt this would be a case of just throwing it down the outhouse so refused. Tom suggested to him that you'd be back soon to start up another game but Van Horne wasn't interested and left. Tom at least got some money from him, the guy left a $ 20 tip for finding him that bottle of Kentucky Bourbon."

Jake comments, "Fortunately for me my money appears not to be good enough for Van Horne. Tony, is that guy really that good? Or is there more to it?  Tony replies "Best I've ever seen. Job too, although he's sure the guy is cheating. I watched him closely all night and didn't see anything. Then again, it was the first time I ever had him at my table, so that alone was rather intimidating."  Jake exclaims, “And damnation, there was Kentucky Bourbon flowing here and I missed it!" Jake looks around the bar to see if there is still a bottle around, but it isn’t.  Tony replies, “Last bottle in town according to Tom." 

Jake talks for a little while with the men, mostly small talk. He does inquire of Al about the quality of the gunsmithing at the shop and says he'll be stopping by this week. To which Al introduces him to his companion, his business partner Pierre Jaquet, a master gunsmith.  He bids them goodnight and gives Maggie $5 on the way by. "Not a great night, mostly because I was out chasing down folks instead of playing. They're back at their rooms now, don't worry." He doesn't stop to talk or answer any questions. She runs after him and yells "Jake, Please ask Katherine to join me for lunch tomorrow at the Promise City Hotel and Cafe. We need to talk." 

He heads over to the Cantina.  He finds an unoccupied table, glad the women were gone to bed. He passes on a whiskey, "I just don't feel like drinkin' any more tonight, I'm confused enough without it." He removes a small well-hidden wallet, not his regular one, and takes out a small photograph. He looks at it for a long time before putting it away. He leans his chair back up against the wall, taps his fingers together and waits quietly for Ralph Elliott. He doesn't have to wait long for Elliott to arrive.

"So tell me as much of your story as you think is useful" he tells the prospector, "why you don't trust Fisk, how you think he'll cheat you, what you did so far to protect yourselves, and where all the written agreements and legal documents are located." Jake stretches his arms a bit before leaning in a little closer, his face attentive and eyes meeting Elliott's. "And take your time."

Elliott says "We just don't trust Fisk. He's known for being greedy. But it was his mountain to begin with so what choice did we have?" He then hands Jake over his own deed to review. Jake looks it over, mentally referencing his prior experience reading legal documents. It all looks legit, but having the other lawyer in town look it over might still be a good idea. 

The only clause that bothers Jake is one that requires the miners to pay for all of the extraction costs even though Fisk is entitled to the his full 60% share of the processed ore, although it thankfully makes no reference at all to who pays for the stamping, smelting and assaying costs. Jake also notes that transport of the ore to the stamping and smelting mill isn't mentioned in the deed either. 

Elliott then tells a little more about the ore discovery. Jake watches the eyes carefully and concludes that the man is being truthful to him.   "I have to agree with you, it is a good idea to have another lawyer review this. I have no experience running a mining operation, and no great desire to either. However I might be useful in helping to negotiate the business arrangements from the time you load the ore on the wagons until the cash reaches your bank accounts, including security. I would think that Fisk would want his 60% to arrive safe as well. I think there are enough folks around here interested in providing services so we could get a little competitive bidding going. I might also be a deterrent to Fisk taking any actions that might swindle you men out of your hard earned share." 

Jake pauses to let Elliott have a moment to think. "Look, I'm not here to swindle you out of your fortune." Well not all of it anyway Jake thinks to himself. "If you are interested in my help now, tell me how you and your friends would feel comfortable compensating me for my efforts. Or you can just reward me for my little contribution tonight. If you get into trouble later you could come looking to see if I am available to get you out of it. Of course it is always better not to get into trouble in the first place...." 

Elliott says that he will have to discuss this with his three partners but he is willing to recommend Jake's continued assistance. Jake says "That fine, as I said earlier, I have an errand to do tomorrow. Talk to your friends and we can discuss this further tomorrow night."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Fifty-seven, “Off to Tombstone”, Sunday, January 8th, 1882:*

Chester Martin woke an hour earlier and had breakfast downstairs. He recieved directions to the Wells Fargo Office and wandered over that direction. He was told that the stagecoach to Promise City would depart at approximately 2:00 P.M. He purchased himself a ticket. 

Back at the El Parador:, Dorita knocks on Jake's door and tells him the time. He thanks her and says "Thank you. Please go wake Ruby and tell her the stagecoach leaves in half an hour." "What about Katherine?" she asks. He replies "Let her sleep, she needs it. She's planning to stay in town today to spend some time with your Grandfather." As an afterthought he adds "And if it isn't too much trouble, could you put together some breakfast for me and Ruby to eat on the stage?" She says that she will. 

Ruby’s head is totally clear as she awakens to a knocking sound, noticing the sun shining through the window. The knocking picks up and she hears Dorita’s voice call in “Miss Ruby, wake up. Mister Jake says the stage leaves in half-hour.”  Jake throws on his traveling clothes and normal weapons. He also grabs the leather duster and his two extra revolvers. Downstairs he writes a quick note for Katherine about meeting Maggie Whipple for lunch and asks Sonoma to make sure Katherine gets it 'when she finally manages to get up'. He stands around bleary eyed waiting for Ruby. 

Ruby moans when she hears the knock on her door. “The stage leaves in half an hour.” “Half an hour isn’t much time," she thinks. She slowly gets up and gets dressed. She was exhausted, physically and mentally. She had left her purple off the shoulder dress for today. It always made her feel pretty and confident and she was going to need that today. She tried to brush the knots out of her hair. She had been so out of sorts she went to bed without braiding it and now it was going to be more wild than usual. She grabbed her derringer, money and playing card and shoved them down the front of her dress. She didn’t have her normal pistol. She hoped she wasn’t going to need one. She made her way down stairs and saw Jake standing there yawning. 

When she comes down he stretches and yawns and says, "Why don't you talk to the stage drivers. I never got to them last night. I was," he looks away and then back, "distracted. I'm sure they'd rather talk to you anyway." He says with a sly smile. He yawns again, "Oh, and here take your pick." He offers her a single action or double action revolver. "Take one of these until we get yours back from the Marshal. Do you remember last night?"

“Yes I remember last night,” she says with a sigh. “And I’m thoroughly embarrassed. I don’t know what came over me.” Jake notices Ruby is keeping her distance from him, not really looking at him and fidgeting. “Yesterday was a bad day, Jake, one I don’t hope to repeat anytime soon.” She grabs the single action gun from Jake, lifts up her dress on the right side and puts it on her thigh. She fixes her dress, looks at Jake with half a smile, “Thanks.” Then she looks away again. 

“I’ll go talk to the stage drivers if you want. Plus when we get to Tombstone I’ll distract them while you help look over the wheels after the trip.   I was hoping that we could just pay them off to delay the stage and use messing with the wheels or something as a last resort if they were not amenable. I'm not sure if I can control the damage so that it is repairable in a couple of hours." 

“Ok, I can take care of that.” Ruby starts twisting her hair around her finger. “I was thinking too that maybe we shouldn’t use our real names over in Tombstone? Just in case someone gets word that we are asking about things that shouldn’t be asked about…” She kicks the bottom on the chair she is standing next to. 

"There may be folks that know our names from Promise City there, and we may have to go back to Tombstone on other business. I'm a little hesitant to use false names so close by to where we are living. I am worried it will come back to bite us in the behind. It's not like I've never used a false name before, but I'm not so sure that this is the right time. Besides, you are conspicuous." Ruby starts to interject but Jake cuts her off. "Don't you tell me that you don't know exactly how many men's eyes are on you. I'm not complaining, I have a front row seat." 

Ruby gives Jake a pout. “That’s not my fault!” She pauses. “But I guess you’re right about the name thing. I just don’t want to be in any more trouble than we already are.”  He replies, "Leave it to the last minute, if we need faux identities I can play along."   Ruby finally looks up at Jake. “I’m real sorry about slapping you last night. You didn’t deserve it.” Jake can tell Ruby is blushing and uncomfortable.  He gives her a little half smile back. "Ah, don't worry about it. I was pretty angry last night, but I got over it. Besides, I'm up one now. Next time I do something that deserves a slap I've already got one in the bank."  “Alright Jake it’s a deal.” Ruby got the feeling he really was still mad.

Dorita gives them a wicker basket with food food as well as two ceramic cups and a large ceramic pitcher-like pot with a lid. Jake can smell the aroma of hot coffee coming from the pot.  They head over to the Stage, with Ruby heading into the Wells Fargo Office. There are two men getting ready to leave, including the same driver that brought her to Promise City the week before. 

Jake sees one other man apparently waiting to board the stage. He appears to be balding beneath his derby-style hat. Hehas a full beard that is mostly white but with flakes of black throughout. He is wearing a wrinkled brown suit, cotton shirt, western style tie and Jake detects the telltale bulge of a shoulder holster. He is also carrying a satchel.

Ruby lets Jake take the basket. She is heading to the Wells Fargo office. Before she does she runs next door and pushes a note underneath the door of Lacey’s General store. It says, “Mr. Lacey, I’m terribly sorry but something of great importance came up today and I have to take care of it. Unfortunately this means I will miss our lunch appointment. I will come see you tomorrow and you can tell me when would be good for us to share a meal. I promise I’ll make it up to you. Love, Ruby.” 

She walks up to the two drivers who are getting ready to leave. “Gentlemen, fine day for a trip to Tombstone, no?” She immediately commands their complete attention. The one from the week before says "Pleased to see you again Miss. We'll be leaving for Tombstone in a few minutes. Shouldn't be as crowded as your ride out here." What the hell? thinks Ruby. I guess Jake was right about the name thing. “It’s Miss West. Well, less crowded sounds pleasant. It was rather loud on the ride over here.” Ruby thinks back to Chumbley and laughs to herself. 

“I was hoping you might be able to help me with something. You see, I need to do some shopping while in Tombstone and I’m not sure an hour is going to be enough time. I need to get some…” she starts whispering, “undergarments.” Ruby pretends to blush. “You gentleman know how important it is to have a good foundation right?” She flips her hair. “Well, I just can’t find something soft and silky enough here in Promise City. I don’t even know if they’ll have something in Tombstone! But I figured I would look.” 

“An hour just doesn’t seem like enough time to properly try everything on. So I’m hoping you might get us to Tombstone a little faster than usual, and maybe wait a little longer? Or am I asking too much?” She looks up at them with questioning eyes. He laughs and says "Fear not Miss West, you can count on Chuck Nevers to be your knight in shining armor. If I drive the team I can shave a good half hour off the time. If I do that both directions we could stay in Tombstone for a full two hours and still be back here at our usual time.” "Mr. Nevers, a girl can always use a knight in shining armor. I really appreciate it." She winks at him and walks to the back of the coach to wait for Jake.

The next to board the stage after ruby is the older gentleman with the beard. He smiles very friendly towards her and says in a very thick German accent "Hello Young Lady, It is a good day for a carriage ride, ya? I am Hans Josef Zikmund." 

Shortly thereafter Jake arrives. One other passenger then boards, a middle-aged woman who is helped onto the carriage by both Nevers and the other driver as though she were a member of royalty. Ruby recognizes her as the Saloonkeeper from the Drover's Hotel, where the gunslinger O'Dell had treated the group to a drink when they first arrived in town the previous Sunday.   The stagecoach then gets going.

Oh I hope it's a good day for a carriage ride, Mr. Hans." Ruby guesses if she doesn't give her name the guy with the weird accent will leave her alone. She settles back into the seat, trying to get comfortable. She leans over to Jake, "I took care of the time problem, I hope. We should have an extra hour or so."

Jake was hoping on the outside chance they would be the only passengers this morning. But the long leisurely private conversation was not going to happen this morning. Instead he offered up the breakfast that Dorita had provided. She replies, “No thanks Jake, I'm not hungry." By the time Ruby responded to Jake he was practically asleep. "Men" she thinks. She tried to keep her eyes on the two other people in the coach, she tried to keep her head up but it wasn't happening, even when the man mentioned he worked for the safe company.  He nodded civilly to the others. No stranger to stagecoaches, his body recognized the ride and began to do what it had done dozens of time before; fall asleep. After a bunch of head bobs she was asleep too. 

Mr. Zikmund begins a long conversation with the woman from Drover's Hotel, who introduces herself to him as Vera Blake. She says that she and her husband own the hotel and that every other week she makes a supply run to Tombstone staying overnight on Sunday and coming back on Monday. "Isn't that dangerous for a woman alone?" he asks. She laughs and says "Not with the two guys up top. All of the Wells Fargo employees eat and drink at our hotel, it's as though they were my own children. And they are as protective of me as their own mother." 

She asks about him and he says that he is a salesman and machinist for the Harrisburg Safe Company and that he was in Promise City on business. She presses him for more details but he explains that he cannot say, that his business is dependent upon confidentiality.  Across the way, the conversation has partially woken Jake, who sleepily listens to what is being said. 

Jake's reflexes were good and he immediately woke up as soon as the stagecoach came to a stop. He waited until the other two passengers had disembarked and were collecting their luggage before lightly shaking Ruby's shoulder to awaken her. Jake helps Ruby down from the stagecoach, and she pauses just long enough for a shy smile at the drivers who smile back knowingly. Jake raises an eyebrow but keeps moving. 

"We don't have much time, why don't we head right for the Oriental Saloon and look for James Earp. I've been thinking about how we go about this. And it keeps coming back to a plan I don't like or often use."  "What?" Ruby says looking concerned.  Jake looks grim. "Tell the truth."

"That'll be new and different," Ruby laughs. "Let's go." They start walking then she pauses. "Hold on one second." She runs back to the drivers and says something to them. They nod and she runs back. "Ok, now we can go."  She returns and Jake asks "What was that all about." She replies "Just thanking the man for the speedy ride, he says they shaved 45 minutes, it's only a quarter past twelve."  Nevers yells "Make sure you're back by 2:30, that's the latest we can wait."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Fifty-eight, “Maggie’s Confession”, Sunday, January 8th, 1882:*

It was nearly 10:30 before Katherine woke. Her mouth felt stuffed with cotton and the sun stabbed into her eyes. She sat up very slowly, trying to keep her head from spinning. A few minutes later she was able to get up and look at herself in the small mirror. She was pale and drawn with dark circles under her eyes. On the bright side, no man would look twice at her in this condition. 

She dressed herself in a prim blue with a high neck and carefully bushed and plaited her hair before heading downstairs. Kate found an empty table and asked for coffee and dry toast. It arrived a few moments later with a note from Jake. She read it and sighed. Dealing with the Whipple's what not something she wanted to do today. But if it had to be done, it was better done sooner rather than later. 

Kate stopped at Gilson's bath house before lunch, taking time for a good soak in the pleasantly fragrant water. After her bath she put her hair back up despite it being wet, and went over to the Promise City Hotel and Cafe. She enters the twenty-by-twenty-five foot two-story clapboard building, the first floor consisting of an open kitchen and a dining area. A sign on the wall reads "Breakfast 5-cents, Lunch 10-15 cents, Dinner 15-40 cents". Another sign reads "Alcoholic Beverages Not Served on These Premises" 

There are around twenty tables in the room, most of them with patrons. Two people are busy moving around, a middle-aged plump woman in a calico dress and a slightly overweight older man wearing an apron over work clothes. They are alternating between cooking food and bringing it to the tables.  She sees Judge Lacey sitting by himself at a table on the far end of the room, a sad look on his face. She then remembers that Ruby had made a lunch date with the man. Kate wished there was something she could say to make him feel better.  On any other morning the smells in the cafe would have been delicious, but today they only made her a bit nauseous.  

Kate thinks “She must have forgotten about the lunch”.   She then hears Maggie's voice behind her saying "Katherine, thank you so much for coming." She turns around as Mrs. Whipple enters the building.  Katherine replies, “Yes. Well, you did ask." Katherine held her head up and met Maggie's eyes, but her fingers were fidgeting with her small clasp purse. "Shall we sit?" she asked and led Maggie to the nearest empty table. Kate laid her purse on the table and laid the napkin across her lap, waiting for Maggie to speak.

Maggie appear to be rather uncomfortable. She beings "Katherine, first of all, I would like to apologize for whatever it was that Tom did to upset Ruby so. I'm sure he meant no harm and I would never want to cause her any distress. She was so happy at the Lone Star the night before and I was anticipating that you would be with us for a long time."   Kate answers, “I would think any apology should come from Mr. Whipple. And if he doesn't know what to apologize for, how can he be sorry?    

Maggie replies “Ruby was very happy on Friday. It had something to do with her visit to Mr. Valdez, I understand." Kate paused. Maggie obviously didn't know what had caused the trouble. She took a deep breath and replies, "Ruby was upset on my account, Maggie. On Friday night I noticed that he seemed to be watching me quite a bit," she explained, her face turning red. "But I thought it might just be my imagination, so I asked Ruby to keep an eye on him. I didn't tell her why. She noticed the same thing I did, but I didn't expect her anger. All Mr. Whipple did was look, but it was a look Ruby knew well." The redness had spread to Kate's neck. She was hot and uncomfortable.  "She pulled me out then, and I was glad to go. I do not wish for that kind of attention, especially from the husband of a friend."

Maggie's hand begins to shake. She opens up her mouth but no words come out and she shuts it again but her chin is quivering. Her eyes then begin to tear up. "Ka..Katherine I....." she begins to say but stops. Maggie's posture then changes, with the shoulders slumping, as she again looks for the words to speak. 

Last night it was Ruby who had recognized something she was familiar with. Now it was Katherine's turn. She had been though so much emotional distress for the last three months that she could see that Maggie was on the verge of an emotional breakdown. And that breakdown was about to occur right here in this restaurant unless she got this woman to somewhere more private, and rather quickly.

Kate dropped a small coin on the table even though they hadn't ordered anything yet. Then she moved around the table and put her arm around Maggie's shoulders. "Why don't we go back to my room where it's quiet, Maggie, hmm?" She got Maggie up and lead her out the door and back toward the Cantina. Maggie clung to Katherine's side for the short walk back. She barely looked up or took any notice of her surroundings until they were inside the room.  Kate hoped Maggie wouldn't mind going to a place that harbored harlots as she brought her inside and upstairs to her room. She shut the door quietly behind her. "There now, that's better, isn't it?"  

Katherine just let her sit for a while, arm draped across the woman's shoulder. When Maggie finally spoke tears filled her eyes and began dripping down her face. "Oh Katherine..." she sobbed. "My marriage....it's a sham....and it's all my fault." "No dear," Kate said, softly stroking the other woman's hair. "It takes two to make a marriage. Nothing is ever only one persons fault. Why don't you tell me about it?"

Maggie regains her composure. "It happened almost two years ago, around a month after Tom, Flossie and I arrived here. We had bought the building from Elton Hubbard right at the main intersection of the first two established streets. The only other Saloon in town at that point was the Long Branch, and we got plenty of business. Things were going well for us. 

Whenever the three of us walked around town nobody ever paid any attention to me, only Flossie. I somehow came to the foolish realization that it was safe for me to walk around town by myself. At that point the town wasn't civilized like it is today. There were around two-hundred men, all the roughneck types, and I was one of only five women. A pair of drunken men cornered me in a back alleyway and threatened to do vile things to me. 

I didn't know what to do. I thought of screaming but was afraid that would only attract more lowlifes. I backed against the wall and buried my hands into my pockets, and felt my mother's wedding band. I always wore it on a chain around my neck, but at Tom's insistence would unfasten and pocket it when we went out. 

So I had an idea. I slipped it off of the chain, onto my finger, and then pulled out my hand. I waved it in their faces and with every ounce of strength I could muster declared that I was a married woman, that my husband Tom was within earshot, and if they took one step closer I would scream. I then began rattling off lies about Tom being the top marksman in Colorado, and that he could shoot a flea off of a prairie dog at 500 yards. 

The bluff worked. They turned and ran. Tom and Flossie both laughed at my ingenuity. Word got around town soon about Tom's no-nonsense wife and how never to cross me. Tom thought I would be safer if people continued to think that. But Katherine, he and I aren't married! We never have been. He's not my husband.....he's my brother."

Kate's hand stilled on Maggie's hair. Her heart seemed to stop and then leap forward and pound hard. So much made sense now. Maggie's room upstairs at the Lone Star, the way she and Tom got along so well but didn't seem to act like a married couple. Suddenly she felt terrible for the things she'd thought of Tom Whipple. It still wasn't polite to watch a woman, but he was not a married man. Not only that, he was a single man who could not even look for a wife. Looking was the most he could do. 

"Listen to me, Maggie," Kate said, turning to look her in the eye, "You did nothing wrong. I would have done the same and more to keep a man from trying to harm me in... that way." Kate's hands shook as she took Maggie's. "I can't imagine what that would have been like.  Still, I think it's time for the truth, don't you? That's why Flossie left, isn't it? She wanted Tom to marry her, and he couldn't, because in order to do that he would have to tell the truth."

Maggie answers, "Oh yes, that was it exactly. When we first arrived we were all just friends, but as time went on he and Flossie fell in love with each other, but my lie kept them from being together in public. They saw each other secretly, and tried to be discreet, but in a town this small that was impossible. Word got around quickly about Tom's affair, and Flossie hated what people then thought about her. 

They had decided that they would reveal the truth last year. But then our Father arrived with Cousin Teddy to put on the second floor. He told Tom that we had to keep living the lie. Our saloon was established for gambling, so our business's reputation was the most important thing. If it became known that Tom was a liar then people would never come here again, they wouldn't trust the games run at the Lone Star to be honest. Tom tried to explain that to Flossie, but she had had enough. She walked out on Tom and me and has been at the Comique ever since. 

This last year has been difficult for Tom. He is still deeply in love with Flossie. Up until this week I don't think he ever even looked at another woman. I don't know if Flossie still has feelings for him or not, but she hasn't seen anybody else in all that time.  Oh Katherine, I can't keep this up. That awful lie has brought nothing but misery and unhappiness to everyone."

"Then don't. It's cruel of your father to insist that you do. If I were you, I'd go talk to Tom right now. Get the truth out before your Father arrives. Have Tom go talk to Flossie and marry her tomorrow if she's willing."  Maggie replies, "Oh no Katherine, he would never do that. Father would disown him and leave the family Saloon in Denver to Cousin Teddy instead. Tom's lifelong dream has always been to run it. 

Katherine, you should see Father's Lone Star Dance Hall, Saloon and Hotel. It is very impressive, nearly ten times the size of ours. And very successful despite being the only Saloon in Denver without prostitution.   After our Mother died Father insisted that Tom and I had to go and make our own way in the world, to prove that we could do this on our own. He said that anybody who just had success handed to them wouldn't have the right business sense needed to maintain it." 

Kate smiled. "But if you tell the truth you'd be free, as well. I'll come with you, if you like. It seems I owe Tom an apology rather than the other way around."   Maggie replies, “Oh no, he definitely owes you one. I saw how he was looking at you on Friday night. That was totally inappropriate, you being recently widowed and all. I let him have a piece of my mind that night after you left. He said he would behave himself last night, but apparently he didn't. You owe him a stern tongue-lashing, not an apology.”  She answers, “He tried Maggie. I didn't notice him watching last night. If I hadn't asked Ruby to keep an eye on him I never would have known." 

Kate continues, "You both need to decide what's most important to you. It could be many, many years before Tom inherits the family business. Is that really worth both of you living such lonely lives until then? You've already proved you can run a successful business. If you can't tell the truth here, maybe you need to move on. Go somewhere that no one knows you and start again, this time as brother and sister.  I'll admit though, I hope you'll stay here."

Maggie exclaims "I couldn't bear leaving. I've put so much of myself into this place these last two years. After Flossie left we almost lost the business. Tony's mediocre card playing and my substandard piano playing were just not enough. We struggled for five months until Job Kane came and joined us. During that short period I must have aged five years. Look at me Katherine, I have the appearance of an old woman. I'm only twenty-nine. 

But I've accomplished what I set out to do. I've taken this untamed place and created an oasis of respectability. People like you, people like Stanley and Helen have proven that it is possible. I've had some pretty radical ideas, and Tom has fought me tooth-and-nail along the way, but I have proven that I am right. DAMN IT! I've worked hard for what I've created and I'm not giving it up for anything.   Her face then turns beet red and she exclaims "Gods! I swore. Oh Katherine, please forgive me for using such foul language in your presence. I don't know what came over me."

Katherine laughed right out. "Would you believe that very word has passed my lips on any number of occasions? Swearing can be a very satisfying experience.   Now, let me make sure I have this straight. You want to stay here and run the Lone Star, so starting again is not an option. But you cannot continue on like this. You won't tell the truth before your Father arrives. The only option left that I can see is to open the issue with him again when he arrives. But Maggie, nothing will change if you don't do something. You think about that." 

Kate put her arms around Maggie and hugged her. "This is tearing you apart, honey. You should talk to Tom and see what's to be done."   She went downstairs and got some tea. Up in her room she sat with Maggie until she had cried herself out. She brushed the other woman’s hair out, giving Maggie some time to pull herself together. After the tea was gone and Maggie calm again, Kate gave her one last hug. "Now, you go on home and let Tom know what the trouble was. Then the two of you should have a nice, long talk about what you're going to do." She kissed her cheek and then walked Maggie down to the front door of the Cantina. "I'll see you Monday evening," she smiled as Maggie started home.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Fifty-nine, “The Death of Thomas Kale”, Sunday, January 8th, 1882:*

Jake and Ruby enter the Oriental Saloon. A man with light eyes, dark hair and a handlebar mustache is behind the bar. "Are you James Earp?" Ruby asks. The man replies "No, I'm Buckskin Frank Leslie, can I be of service to you?"  Ruby says, "Actually we need to see James. Is he around?" He replies, In the back room. Have a seat, I'll go get him." Leslie steps away from the bar but keeps the door open and continues to watch them out of the corner of his eye. Thank you!" Ruby says as he walks away. 

She looks over to Jake. "I hope your plan works..."   They head over to a table. Jake didn't show any visible reaction to Leslie's name, but he has heard it before. He recalls reading an account around two years earlier of someone named Killian who caught Leslie in bed with Killian's wife. Leslie killed Killian, got acquited claiming self defense, and then married Killian's wife.

A man with sharp piercing eyes, a receding hairline and a brushy mustache soon joins them. The resemblence between him and his brothers is very apparent.  He sits at the table looking carefully at both of them, and says "May I help you?" "I hope you can Mr. Earp. My name is Ruby West and this is my friend Jake Cooke. We were told you might be able to give us some information about a friend..." Ruby took a deep breath and whispered, "Thomas Kale?" He gives Jake a stern look then back to Ruby and says "Let's take a walk".

Earlier, Chester had thanked the clerk as he took the ticket in hand. He notes the present time on his pocket watch. It's never good to be late, he thinks to himself. I just hope I can find work in this Promise City. It's tough when you don't want to work for the railroads. The flare of a match provides some warmth as Chester lights a cigarette. The ex-cavalry sergeant buys a copy of theTombstone Epitaph and sits down to read. He notices a story about the Oriental Saloon being bought by a Mr. Joyce. After he finishes reading, he walks around town for a bit to get a feel for the town. 

At lunchtime he remembers what he read in the paper about the change in ownership at the Oriental. Maybe with a new owner, the food will be better than usual to make a good impression. Sitting down to lunch, he notices someone come out from the back to sit a table where a couple sat. Hmph. Probably complaining about their soup being cold. After a brief conversation, all three leave in a hurry. Well, that's interesting. I wonder what the story there is. 

Outside, James Earp gestures to an alley and says to Jake "Not on the main street. You may be trying to make a statement with that coat but I don't want to get caught in the crossfire. Ringo had a lot of friends around here." 

Crap, thinks Jake. He thinks I'm wearing Johnny Ringo's coat. Maybe I AM wearing Johnny Ringo's coat. Crap. Crap. It took Ruby a moment to realize what Earp was saying. That could be trouble, she thinks, if any of "Ringo's" friends showed up. And she realized that she forgot to tell Jake what she found out about the coat. She would when as soon as she had the next chance. Earp then says, "Look, I've heard about what you Cartwrights did over in Galeyville yesterday. Take some advice, leave Tombstone and go back to Nevada while you're still alive. You're in over your heads here." 

"So did Bill Claibourne show up here yesterday?" Jake asks. James says "Haven't seen him. Was he involved with this too?" Jake tries to determine how much of what James Earp has been telling them is true. The vocal tone and body language make it appear that he is being truthful but he has a great poker face, so might not actually be. 

Jake says, "Claibourne was one of the rustlers yesterday, as far as I know he lived through it. I could have killed him and didn't. Maybe that was a mistake. You know how it is, we tried to resolve some issues without putting hammer to powder, but once the bullets started flying...." Jake pauses. "Figured that was how you knew about it, from something he would have said in town. How did you find out?" 

James Earp replies, "No big secret actually, Deputy Brekenridge was told the whole story by one of you Cartwrights. He in turn shared it with my brother, the Marshall, who told me. It will be in the newspapers by tomorrow, so then everyone will know. That's why I suggested that you head back to Nevada now while you still can." 

Ruby turned to Earp. "So tell me, did you know Tom Kale?"  He looks around to make sure that nobody else is around and says "Nice man. I liked him. I dealt Faro to him the night that he died. He was very excited about his wife coming out here. Drank a bit too much that night though and made a comment that he shouldn't have." Earp points to a corner in the alley where two building meet. "They found him dead right over there two hours after that, a knife sticking through his back." Jake says “And would you be willing to tell us what Mr. Kale's ill chosen words were?"

James says "Don't remember them exactly, but they weren't too complimentary. Six of us were at the table that night, I was dealing. Clockwise from right we had Colby Tucker, Tom Kale, Buckskin Frank Leslie, Johnny Ringo and my brother Morgan. Everyone but Frank had been playing for three hours at that point and Frank joined us once he closed up the Saloon to the other customers. So it was around 2:00 AM or so and the booze had been flowing rather freely. 

Kale ran into string of good luck and won several hands. Ringo tried to bluff him out on one, he could be really intimidating when he wants to, but Kale was in too good a mood to be bothered by him. When Ringo showed that all he had were a pair of threes Frank burst out laughing and called him stupid for trying that. Kale made the mistake of joining in with an insult of his own. Now, Frank and Ringo go way back and work together on odd jobs, so Ringo will take some kidding from him, but not from a skinny easterner like Kale. 

Ringo drew his gun and threatened to shoot him right there. Kale then backtracked and tried to say his comment wasn't aimed at Ringo but at Morgan, who had also bluffed on that hand. Ringo backed down but now Morgan was worked up, but I managed to then calm him down. We played for a half hour more then the game broke up. I figure Kale was up around $ 75 at that point. 

Before dawn a drunk stumbled over the body in the alley and started yelling. He looked like he had been dead for a couple of hours at that point. He also didn't have any money on him. The drunk was searched be had didn't have the money and also had an alabi for up until then. 

My brother Virgil, the Town Marshall did a thorough investigation but there was nothing linking anyone specifically to the murder. I personally think Ringo did it, he killed a man once just for refusing to drink with him. But Virgil pointed out that Kale was drunk and had a wad of money, so anyone could have done it. We decided it best not to upset poor Mrs. Kale more than necessary. Since Kale had been sickly when he arrived Tucker told her that he had had a relapse and died. We figured that would be the end of it."

 Ruby takes a small step behind Jake, takes his hand and squeezes it. She turns her head away from Earp so he can't see her face. This was about the worst news they could have gotten about Kate's husband. She would be horrified to know he had been drinking and gambling too much and that's what got him killed. She didn't want to show Earp how upset she was so she just kept her face away from him and let Jake do the talking.  Jake squeezes Ruby's hand back but doesn't betray any emotion on his face. 

Jake rubs the back of his neck and shakes his head. "We didn't intend to get in the middle of this, but I guess it is a little late now. Given the relationship between the cowboys and your family, what kind of support might we get from any of your brothers if there was trouble?"

Earp replies, “Probably none. They only have jurisdiction in the two town's they are Marshalls in, and if you're foolish enough to stick around either one of those then you're just asking for trouble, so why should they risk their lives on your behalf? 

Personally, I'm glad you took out Curley Bill, Johnny Ringo and the McLaurys. That Cowboy Gang was on a collision course with my brothers and it was only a matter of time until they a gunfight erupted. I had my share of that type up trouble back when I was a Deputy Marshall up in Dodge City, and know that no good comes from it. 

The Cowboy Gang may still have a few suspected gang members around to deal with, like the Clantons and I imagine Buckskin Frank there, but with the ringleaders gone they should be easy enough to contain. But your style of vigilante justice just makes things worse. You stirred up enough trouble yesterday, no point in sticking your nose into this Thomas Kale matter, especially since you've already killed the man I think was responsible. Just my opinion though, do what you want, it's your funeral."

“I'm not well known for being on time anyway, " says Jake with a wry smile, "perhaps I can be late for my funeral too. Thanks James. When everyone's done shooting at me maybe I'll stop in for a night 'buckin' the tiger' at your table."  Earp replies, "Actually, I'd prefer not to see you again. The person you should probably fear the most is Buckskin Frank Leslie, he knew Ringo best. I'll try to keep him from leaving the Saloon for as long as possible." 

They wait for James Earp to go back inside. Then Jake curses and takes off the coat and looks at it inside and out again, "Does this thing have a sign on it! Blast it all. I don't think he would have known we were involved without it. At least from what he said.   Ruby says, “Something occured to me when Earp was talking about the jacket. I forgot to tell you something about it. I do that a lot," Ruby blushes. "Anyway, it is magical. Manu... well, someone told me that is had protective qualities to it. So it might come in useful, someday. Maybe just not around here." 

"This is bad news, about Tom. Going up against Morgan Earp is not somthing I had on my to-do list. And neither is telling Katherine what really happened. Poor Kate. She won't be happy."  Jake rolls it up tight and puts in under his left arm. "Let's head over and see Big Nose Kate and get out of here. We should try and stay out of sight as much as possible until we understand what in Hades is really going on here."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Sixty, “Exiting Tombstone”, Sunday, January 8th, 1882:*

Finishing his delicious meal, Chester pays his bill, and goes back to Big Nose Kate's to pack before heading over to the Wells Fargo office.   Not long thereafter Jake and Ruby arrive at the saloon http://www.bignosekate.com/ They are shown to a table and sit. Ruby asks to speak to the owner of the restaurant and a woman soon arrives at their table. "Yes, may I help you?" she asks.

"Hello, Kate is it? My name is Ruby. This is my friend Jake. If you have a few minutes we'd like to talk to you about something." Kate nods. "You see one of our friends died here in a not so honest way but it seems people don't want us to know the truth about it. And we hear you're the person to talk to get details." Kate nods again. 

"His name was Tom Kale and about three months back he had some sort of altercation with Johnny Ringo and..." she pauses then continues slowly, "Morgan Earp." 

Big Nose Kate has a noticeable reaction, one of alarm. She says "I know who he was. He ate here a few times until he found room at a boarding house. He pretty much kept to himself for the first month or so after he arrived then he and a friend of his started hanging out at the Oriental Saloon.” What was his friends name?" Jake asks. "Colby Tucker" is her response.  She continues,  “He would play Faro with my boyfriend and the Earps.  I heard conflicting stories about what happened to him. Some say he died of sickness, others have said he was robbed. Morgan would never do such a thing but Johnny Ringo might. He's no good, I won't allow him in my building."

Jake exchanges a quick glance with Ruby and asks Kate, "Do you have any idea where this Colby Tucker spends his time now-a-days?" Jake is trying hard not to stare at Kate's namesake, but gods he thinks, her name fits!  Kate says, "He worked for one of the boarding houses but I think he got fired. I think I last saw him shoveling manure over at the O.K. Corral."

Ruby answers, "Well Kate, that is very sweet of you to help us out. I wish we had more time to spend here, I hear the food is delightful. Speaking of time, do you know what time it is? We have to been somewhere shortly." She looks over to a grandfather clock and says "Half past one" Jake smiles and nods to Kate, "Thank you kindly." And motions Ruby away. In a whisper, "We ought to talk to Tucker, but I am more than a little concerned about heading over to the OK Corral. We should go out the back door and find our way onto the stage. I have a bad feeling."

It is obvious Ruby is oblivious to Jake's concern. "What kind of bad feeling? Should I be worried? We still have an hour but if you are that worried then maybe we should try to come back another day to talk to Colby? I just hate to tell Kate anything about Tom when we don't know anything for sure."

"Hold on a moment" Jake tells Ruby and walks back over to Big Nose Kate. "One more thing Kate, if I could trouble you again. Would you just take a quick look out the front and tell me if Buckskin Frank Leslie or any of Johnny Ringo's old pals are outside in the street?" Jake gives her a weak smile. "I'm just wondering about the weather out there...." Kate says that she doesn't see them.

Ruby says, "Alright Jake, I can see you're nervous about something. Do you want me to go out first? Let's get back to the stage, I'm tired anyway. And don't worry, I'll protect you."  Jake replies, "When somebody tells you to get outta town and discusses your funeral, you gotta take a little notice. Otherwise you end up in a box." Jake takes a deep breath and a heavy sigh. Then in a falsetto voice, "How was your trip to Tombstone Ruby? Oh, Jake got shot, but I got some nice undergarments." He laughs. "Your choice, we head over to the corral and ask after Tucker or to the stage early. Either way though, we try and not be noticed where ever we can."

Ruby says, "I don't feel like wearing black anytime soon, so let's leave. How about we discuss what to do next back in Promise City?"  "Oh and Jake, never underestimate the power of a good undergarment," as she winks. Jake points at the back of Kate's Saloon. "Have you ever seen the back alley's of a mining town? There is nothing like them. If we are going to give in to my cowardice, lets go all the way."  He and Ruby will sneak out the back. 

About half past one Chester headed back to Big Nose Kate's to get his luggage. Stepping through the door, he is shocked to see the same couple from the Oriental speaking to Big Nose Kate. He amusedly thinks to himself, If I were paranoid, I'd say I was being followed. He pauses in the common room to watch them, just in case. They speak for a while, then Kate walks past Chester to look out the door. She calls back, "I don't see them." The man and woman relax, but then leave through the back door. Chester mutters to himself, "There are some strange people in this town. I'm glad I'm getting out of Tombstone." He gathers his luggage, unloading his rifle and tying it to the top of his bag. 

Jake takes extra care in looking around corners and check streets before crossing them. Ruby rolls her eyes repeatedly. "I'm sure you're just worried about me getting hurt and all. I do appreciate the thought though. So sensitive of you..."  They get back to the stage with a full 20 minutes to spare. Ruby looks to Chuck, "Thank you so much for waiting for me. I found just what I wanted and got to try on everything and get measured today. I'll have to come back once it's done though so I guess I'll be seeing you again," she says faking another blush. Jake gets in the empty stagecoach and Chuck hands Ruby a bag. "Here's what you asked for Miss Ruby. I had a hard time finding it, tough stuff to come by." "Mr. Nevers, you really might be my knight in shining armor!" She hands him some money. "Keep the change for your trouble today." He smiles back at her. “No trouble at all Miss.” 

She gives him a small kiss on the cheek then gets into the coach, keeping the bag behind her back.   She turns to Jake. “So, I am hoping you aren’t still mad at me about last night, but I figured a little bribery never hurt anyone so…here…” she thrusts the bag towards him. Inside he finds two bottles of Kentucky Bourbon, one full and one half full. “That’s all they could find I’m afraid. They’re yours to do with as you please.” She pauses and then sits besides him, sitting on her feet facing him. “Of course, if you ever felt like being generous I’d be more than happy to share them with you.” She gives him a sweet smile and Jake can tell she is being sincere. 

Wearing a wide smile Silver Jake Cook removes one of the bottles, holds it up and reads the label. He tilts his hat back with one finger and gives a faint whistle. He puts the bottle back in the bag carefully. He turns his head to face her, "Miss West, would you do me the honor of joining me for some after dinner libation? Just the two of us?" He leans his face closer towards hers, and as he does so he hears some horses approaching the coach. Out of the corner of his eye sees two familiar faces. He ducks and quickly pulls her out of view of the window, pointing at the riders.

A quartet of men rides into town on horseback and go by the stage. Two are unfamiliar to them, but the other two they recognize as Billy Claibourne and his friend Dell. The four ride down the street and stop at the O.K. Corral where they dismount and secure their horses. Ruby and Jake both realize that if they had headed there a confrontation would have been unavoidable. 

Nevers opens the door and says "We'll be off in a minute. Gilly just went to get the other two passengers." They see the other driver exiting the grand hotel and helping a man with a bag. The bag is old and worn, with a bedroll wrapped around a shotgun and a rifle on the top. The man is wearing dark clothing, with a navy blue bandana around his neck. He has a gunbelt with what appears to be a double-action revolver on one side and a long-barreled revolver on the other. A huge hunting knife is strapped to the outside of his boot. He has on a wide-brimmed charcoal gray hat. The driver opens the stage door and the man enters.  A few minutes later a second man exits the hotel and walks in the direction of the stage. Ruby gulps. "Thank the gods for your lucky hat, Jake..."

As the man named Chester leaves the hotel, he lights a fresh cigarette. He has on a dark frock coat over a natural cotton-colored bib-front shirt with beige pants. He walks to the stagecoach as well. Looking up, Chester sees Ruby and Jake. Just my luck, those strange people are on the stage as well. He rolls his eyes and hands his bag to the driver, then boards the coach.

Once all four passengers were on board the coach gets going and makes its way out of town to the east. "Watch the eyes" is what Jake had always told himself. It wasn't the eyes of the last man to board that bothered him, it was the other one, the one with the bandana. The man was doing his best to sit calmly in the seat, but the eyes gave away that he was more nervous and agitated than a chipmunk surrounded by wolves. Ruby doesn't notice the man's nervousness and she starts the head bob she had on the trip down but this time she is close enough to fall asleep on Jake's shoulder.

The first half-hour of the stagecoach ride consists of total silence. The man with the bandana then speaks "You people will probably think I'm crazy, but I've seen each of you in my dreams."  This wakes Ruby from her nap. She's heard the old "you're the girl of my dreams" line a thousand times, but this guy clearly didn't use it as a pick up line. He is staring at all three of them and she now notices that his eyes are wide are erratic and a line of perspiration across his forehead. "Well, I hope it was a good dream," she says stretching. "Are you going to tell us what it was about...Mr....? And hey, are you feeling ok?"

Jake doesn't say anything, Ruby's question is enough. He's heard plenty of scams before and judges that this guy is either really loco, or one of the best he's ever seen. So far he does not appear dangerous, but Jake shifts a bit when Ruby wakes up and clears a path for his left hand to reach his back derringer. He also keeps an eye on the other man, watching for his reaction and making sure he is not part of any scam.

The nervous man briefly considers giving her the name of the alias but decides against it, especially since his real last name can also be used as a man's first name. He replies "Riley, the name is Riley. I've been having these dreams since last Monday night. Can't say if they're good or bad, just strange. Each of you have been in them but the main characters seem to be myself and a Indian centaur woman with long flowing brown hair. I can't figure them out but I once knew an Apache who was good with things like that so I was heading over to talk to him." "And this Apache lives in Promise City?" Jake asks.

Riley replies, "No, I'm not sure exactly where he lives. It's been eight years since I last saw him. I'm told that the Apache live in the Chiricahua Mountains and the closest settlements to them are Promise City and Galeyville, so I figure I would start there. There was also an Indian in my dreams, but it wasn't my friend."   Jake’s comments, "Seems your dreams are pretty crowded. Anyone else?" 

Riley answers, "Two more, a couple of women. One was a wood elf and the other was a high-class lady type. The really strange thing is that I've never met any of you all before. Normally I only dream about people I've met. 

So, you three are obviously together. Who are you?" I hate it when they ask names, thinks Jake. "The lovely lady and I are aquatinted, I'm Jake. This is Ruby. I'm afraid I have never met this other gentleman." Before he can introduce himself Jake continues. "So as you said, we might think this is crazy... Humor me and describe the 'high-class' lady."

Reily replies "She's about 5'4" tall, with black hair that has a wave to it that falls just past her shoulder blades. She had dark brown eyes and a very fair skin. Wore a fancy dress. Anybody you know?" Jake leans his head back against the coach and looks up at nothing. "I should have stayed a few more weeks in Santa Fe."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Sixty-one, “Lessons and Advice”, Sunday, January 8th, 1882:*

Kate let out a long breath as she turned back into the Cantina. She might have to have a talk with Tom herself. If he wouldn't tell the truth to free himself, perhaps he'd do it to help his sister. Kate laughed at herself. It was not her business to tell others how to live. But Maggie was her friend, and she felt she at least had to speak. 

She sat down and had a light lunch, then went back up to her room and wrote a letter to her parents, and one to her brother Henry. She was selective about what she told them, leaving out any mention of gunplay or the difficulties at the Lone Star. From these letters her life would seem very dull indeed. She would have to look out for some gifts to send to Henry's little daughters tomorrow before she posted the letters. 

Kate finished sealing up the envelopes and went to see Mr. Gonzales. It was time to begin on those books. Katherine stifled a yawn as she walked down the hallway to the elderly elf's room. Yesterday he had shown them some amazing secrets, and he seemed to indicate that they could come and go. She hesitated in front of the door. It didn't seem right to just open it. Kate knocked and waited for an answer.

Dorita comes up behind her and says in broken English "It okay, you can go in. He says you are one of his "little birds" now.  That means that you are apprentice. I am curious, what type of bird did he say you were? Kate smiled. "I'm not used to just going into someone else's room unannounced. He called me a Sandpiper. I have to admit I'm terribly ignorant about birds. What does it mean?"

Dorita smiles "Ah, a sandpiper. That bird that I very familiar with. It is bird that builds its nest upon solid ground rather than up in tree. A mated pair of sandpipers have strong bond and work together to build nest. They usually have clutch of four which they very protective of. Even as the young try to go off the parents still feel responsible and try to help feed them. When alarmed the sandpiper make a loud call, not unlike sound of a wolf. And depending upon season it's coloring varies from very beautiful to drab. It often graceful and dainty in every movement but can be fast and erratic when needed. When in flock they stick closely together. They will also tend to walk and fly in a zigzag pattern rather than a straight line." 

She smiles and says, "Of course, not all of that apply to you, I not certain which of your qualities he was focused on. But I'd say some of those seem to fit."  Kate replies, "Yes, some. Although I may never know about 'protecting a clutch.'" Dorita laughs at that and says, "You not see yourself very well. Katherine, Ruby and Nanuet would all be lost without you."   Katherine sighed a bit. "Thank you. I'm pleased your grandfather thinks well of me. He's a very kind man." She put her hand on the doorknob. "I'll see you this evening," she said and went inside. 

Kate stood in front of the place where she knew the door was and proclaimed, "Mahalo Nui Loa." She felt a deep satisfaction as the door appeared. Then she said, "Aloha Ahiahi," opened the door, and went into the magnificent hall. Manuel is inside with his Great, Granddaughter Sonoma. He welcomes Kate and has her join him on the poor quality furniture in the great hall. 

He apologizes to her for the poor furniture, explaining that General and President Santa Anna had once provided him with lavish furniture for this mansion, but over the years he has had to sell all of those pieces to get money to survive, replacing them with whatever he could find cheaply.  He gives both of them a lecture about the nature of magic, telling of magical lines of energy that wizards are trained to tap into. 

He then tells Katherine that there are different types of magic-users. She is like him, a wizard who must undergo special study in order to tap into these magics. He tells her about sorcerers, who can tap into this naturally but usually lack the discipline to maximize this gift. Kate listened carefully to Mr. Gonzales as he explained the basics of how magic worked and the difference between how Ruby and she would use it.  He then says "Your friend Ruby is like that, she will probably only need to be shown something once to master it. Her physical body is able to pull in and utilize magic, and with a minimum of study she will be great at it." He then adds, "But there is a downside to that. Those with her innate affinity towards magic tend to magnify the effects of spells cast upon them, which can have both positive and negative side effects."   Kate replies, "I should warn her about that. We've already seen it I'm afraid, and it caused us a great deal of trouble." 

He then brings them back into the magic room where he gives Katherine instruction in another introductory spell. 
After the lesson, and a few rocky attempts at the new spell, Kate engaged Mr. Gonzales in a discussion of some of the books she had lent him. She felt much better after her time with him, and left with two of the new volumes under her arm for her own reading. "Thank you," Kate said as she was getting ready to leave. She kissed him on the cheek. "You've brightened my day."

She stowed the books but one in her room and went downstairs. Her stomach was finally settled and she suddenly remembered she'd eaten nothing but toast today. Dinner sounded wonderful. Downstairs she found Nanuet just settling in a table and went over to join him.  Nanuet smiled and breathed a sigh of relief when he saw Kate coming down the stairs. She looked to be in good spirits as she approached. He started to get up but then she made her way right over to him so he remained seated and waited for her to make her way over. 

"You look well rested," she said lightly. "Oh! I haven't the chance to ask you. The Whipples plan to add another floor to the saloon. They wondered if you'd be interested in some carpentry work beginning next week?" Nanuet thinks it over for a minute and replies, "I have not done much carpentry in my life, but if they need another hand to carry wood and supplies I am willing to take on that job. I might even learn a thing or two in the end. I was also going to offer my help to Flint so he could build his ranch, so between the two jobs I might manage to stay out of trouble for a few days." 

Nanuet stands up and pulls out a chair for Kate. "Care to join me for a while or were you going to read those books you have there? I am not hungry now but wouldn't mind a drink." "The books can wait. I'm quite hungry, actually. I haven't eaten much today. The unfortunate after-effects of a few too many drinks last night." Kate settled herself in the chair and replied, “I have to admit, I never thought Flint would take to the idea of ranching. I had hoped I might be able to buy the land from him. But in the end this is best, I think. If you can think of any ways for me to help, I'd be glad to. Although I don't imagine I'd be very handy with a hammer.  How have you been keeping yourself busy today?"

Nanuet thinks about any harm or foul that can come from explaining where he had been. These new talents he had acquired were going to be helpful to his friends, that was their purpose.  He says, "Do you remember the shaman that helped us when we had our meeting with Geronimo, the one who gave me this necklace? I met with him, he came to me. I spent last night with him and all of today up until now. He has granted me wisdom in his ways and has shown me how to harness the mystic powers of the spirits and our ancestors. I have had an amazing day to say the least. "That must be a wonderful feeling," Kate said seriously. "It's strange. Since we've come here it seems things are changing very rapidly. I can't say I've ever believed much in fate, but it seems you at least were brought here for a purpose." 

Kate lowered her voice. "I have spent my afternoon with Dorita's grandfather and Sonoma. He has taught us some very interesting things. I hope to gain some skill."  Nanuet says, "If he is teaching you anything like the power he used to change my appearance not so long ago then it is powerful stuff to be certain. If you have the capacity to understand it then you are a special person indeed. 

Nanuet then says, “As far as the land goes, we can talk to Flint, maybe he will be willing to sell it still or at least go partners with you on it?"  Kate replies, "Oh, no. It is his land, he should do as he pleases there. I'll be happy if he will allow me to come out and exercise Meribel there." 

He comments, I agree that things here have been changing rapidly. I feel I have turned the corner in my life and I am heading in a new direction, one in which I had never thought of heading. I even find myself thinking of romance, something which had always escaped me. I am enjoying the company I have found myself in lately, including you, Ruby, Jake and others. Speaking of others, have Jake and Ruby returned yet?"

A shadow passed across Katherine's face. "They're together? All I know is Jake left me a note that Maggie wanted to see me today. They didn't tell me anything else," she said, twisting her napkin. "Not that it's any of my business of course.  Romance, hmm?" she said, abruptly changing the subject. "Which pretty girl has caught your eye then?"

Nanuet's face turns a slight red.  "Well, Ms. Sonoma I have found to be most pleasing to the eye and the way she conducts herself most agreeable. I brought her flowers yesterday, but unfortunately I have not had the chance to speak with her yet at length. I had asked her if she wished to accompany me on a walk at some point but she did not have the chance to answer. My hopes in romance lie with her at the moment."  He pauses and then asks, "What upsets you about Ruby and Jake being together? Do you fancy Jake perhaps? Or do you think that they are in trouble?"

She answers, "Oh no, no I don't fancy Jake. Under different circumstances I might have; in some ways he's a great deal like my husband was. But I have little thought of romance at present. No, I'm only disturbed because they didn't let me know. Silly isn't it? None of you are accountable to me." Kate paused. "Those two do have a way of finding trouble though."   

Nanuet says, “I haven't heard much about your husband Ms. Katherine, I am sure you miss him. I am surprised that you say Jake is like him though. I wouldn't have figured he was the sort of man you would go and marry." "Well, they aren't exactly alike," Kate laughed. "Tom could charm you from twenty feet away, and Jake has a way about him that's very much the same. Tom was steadier, certainly more law-abiding, but he enjoyed ruffling feathers now and then. And I think Jake has more sense of responsibility than he'd like us to believe." 

She then says, "Sonoma is a lovely girl, and a walk is a fine idea. She's upstairs with her great-grandfather now, but I expect she'll be down before long. Since it's Sunday and likely to be quiet, you might be able to entice her into that walk this evening."  As if on cue, Sonoma comes over to Kate's table with a full plate for her a basket of hot flat breads and a pitcher of cold clean water.  “Is there anything else I can get either of you?  There's some cobbler still warm if you’re looking for something sweet.” 

"Not at the moment, thank you." It seemed strange now to have Sonoma bringing her dinner. It would be more natural for the young woman to sit down and eat with them.   Kate talked more with Nanuet and she ate her dinner, glad to have a chance to be comfortable and talk about plain things. Things that didn't involve gunfights. "I think I'll go see Job Kane," Kate said as she finished up. "None of us did yesterday and it must be lonely sitting in that cell." 

"Thank you," she said to Nanuet as she got up. "I enjoyed sitting with you." She looked over toward Sonoma and lowered her voice. "Good luck."  Nanuet feels relaxed and also enjoys the conversation with Katherine. Kate went upstairs and put her book away, put on her hat then came back downstairs.  Nanuet stands and goes to the door holding it open for her. "Have a nice visit with your friend Ms. Katherine, and be careful, it is dark out there." Nanuet then heads back towards his seat looking for Sonoma as he walks. "Sonoma, I am interested in a piece of that cobbler. If you're not too busy maybe you'd be interested in sharing a piece with me?"  She says “I'll be right back...” 

Sonoma goes to the kitchen where you see Dorita poke her head out survey the dining room then go back to her stove. There is a quiet conversation that seems to be a slight argument from the way the voices raise and lower in pitch but it goes on just under Nanuet's hearing. When Sonoma comes out she is carrying 3 plates of cobbler, one of which she places at a table in full view of the one that Nanuet is sitting. Manuel Gonzalas sits himself at that table and picks up a fork, then Sonoma brings the other two plates over to the table Nanuet is seated at.  Nanuet knows that he is being watched as the older gentleman raises his fork in a silent toast in Nanuet's direction with a stern look on his face. Nanuet returns the gesture and then turns his attention to Sonoma. 

Nanuet says, "I hope those flowers are holding up, I tried to choose some of the hardier varieties so they would last a bit longer for you.   I certainly appreciate your company tonight. Isn't that your grandfather right there," he says pointing towards Manuel "and I heard some raised voices inside, is everything OK?"   Sonoma replies, “That is my great grandfather. My mother was just reminding me of umm...expectations and he's sitting there to make sure that nothing...unacceptable happens.”  Sonoma blushes slightly then says, “And the flowers are lovely what are your plans are you staying in town or...”

"I see" Nanuet says, copying the shade of Sonoma’s blushing skin "Well, my intentions are honorable, I do now intend to stay in town for a while." he continues to speak as he reaches across the table for Sonoma's hand "I came here with a task to finish, but I had never planned what was to happen after that task was done. It had taken up so much of my life to that point that I had never thought ahead." 

Looking into Sonoma's eyes, he smiles and says. "I have a few motivations to stay. I have been offered some work helping build a third story on the Lone Star and as you know from Ruby's display of the money, that I have a little something to keep me comfortable for a while. I am also developing a fondness for a certain someone it seems and don't see a reason to rush out of town. I was also told that my new friends may need me soon, and I have no intent on abandoning them. I have another new friend though that may make staying in town a little more difficult, I may need to see if I can stay in the grove over at the church now and then. My newest companion may like it there." 

Nanuet pauses and looks over at Manuel and then back to Sonoma squeezing her hand a little firmer  "So the answer to your question is yes."

Kate arrives at the Marshall's office. There are now three people in the two cells, Job in his and another man in with Keach. The new man has bandages over his hand and arm.  Sitting behind the desk is Morgan Earp, drinking a cup of coffee. He looks up to see who has entered. His face pales and he drops the mug onto the desk, spilling coffee all over some papers lying there.  Kate seems surprised by the reaction. He jumps up and says "Visiting hours are over, you'll have to come back tomorrow".  I'm sorry, Marshall, I didn't mean to startle you," Kate said quickly, moving over with her handkerchief to help mop up the coffee. 

"It's just barely seven o'clock. Surely I could talk to Job for just a few minutes? I didn't get the chance to come yesterday and it must get dull sitting in there all day." "Make it quick," he states as he walks to the opposite side of the room and starts to rearrange wanted posters on the wall. "Thank you," she replies.  

Kate walked over to Job's cell, sneaking a look back over her shoulder at the Marshall. She turned back to Job. "I'm sorry, I'd thought to sit with you for a while, but apparently that's not possible. Is there anything you need?" He replies "I'm fine. Don't know what Earp's talking about though, there are no visiting hours.   I'm still on the second book you guys brought. I heard that Jake has had a string of bad luck at his table, Tony too. I'll bet Tom will be happy to have me back soon."

"I'm sure he will. Jake had Evan Adair at his table Friday night, and Tony had a Mr. Van Horne last night. Jake didn't get a chance to deal much last night," Kate said with a slight flush. "There ended up being some other things that had to be taken care of."   Kate stepped a bit closer and lowered her voice. "I'm certain I didn't surprise the Marshall when I came in. Not until he looked up and saw me. Why wouldn't he want us to talk?"

Job replies "No idea. I imagine there isn't much going on at the Lone Star tonight being Sunday and all. The Judge still hasn't made it back to town yet so it looks like I'll probably be stuck in here at least tomorrow night too. 

I doubt Adair will be back, he was probably just checking out Jake to see if he was worth stealing. Surprised Van Horne came on Saturday instead of Friday. Saturday is usually his Comique night. Either way, Jake and Tony shouldn't have to worry about him again, I'll definitely be out by the weekend. Heck, if I'm still here by Wednesday I'll petition Wyatt to let me be under house arrest at the Lone Star instead."

Kate states, "I think Adair was checking something else out. If I understand it correctly, he tried to get Ruby to move over to the Palace. But he expected her to do more than just sing, if you understand me. He seemed to think I was also in the profession. I don't think she would have gone regardless. I'll be glad to see the last of Adair."  "We heard yesterday that the Judge will be back tomorrow. So with luck, you could be back tomorrow night."

Job says, "Depends on when he arrives. With two trials there won't be room at the courthouse. When that happens the trials are held at the Comique, but have to be done by suppertime.  Not surprised he wanted to hire Ruby for....other things, or thought that of you too. All of the women who work there are in that profession. Of the six Saloons in town with entertainment the Lone Star and Comique are the only two without prostitutes, and the owners intend to keep it that way. Part of why I work there. 

Don't get me wrong, I have nothing against men wanting female companionship, but those loose women can be really distracting when you're trying to play cards. Oh, I'm sorry Katherine. This isn't a topic I should be discussing in mixed company." Kate shook her head. "No, if I'm going to live here, I can't hide from these things. I imagine they would be, um..., distracting. But I can't imagine being willing to... sell that." 

"I'm glad we landed at the Lone Star. I can ease into Arizona there," she smiled. "I should go before the Marshall gets upset. I hope we'll see you tomorrow night."  She turns, "Thank you, Marshall," she said as she left the office, trying to decide if she should go back to the El Parador, or go over to the Lone Star and see if she could still play on the piano.

Finally Kate decided to head back to the El Parador. There was a piano there if she recalled correctly, perhaps Dorita would allow her to play on it. It was probably better to leave Maggie and Tom to think things over without her presence. And then she would be there when Ruby and Jake returned. It was getting late, and she wanted the chance to speak to them about Maggie's problem. 

The El Parador felt like home when she walked in. Nanuet and Sonoma were sitting together at a table, with Mr. Gonzales not far away, watching without watching. Kate smiled as she went over to Dorita "Would you mind if I play on your piano?"

Dorita says "Oh, please. Go right ahead. The piano does not actually belong to me, one of the guest's purchased it. But she left in November and I don't know when she will be back. She said we could use it while she was away. Sonoma and Estaban aren't performing tonight and some music would be welcomed." 

Kate sat down and opened the lid above the keys. Despite the lid being down there was still a thin layer of dust on the keys. She used a handkerchief to wipe them off and then started to play. Must to her surprise, the piano was perfectly in tune, unlike the one over at the Lone Star.

Kate played a few chords and listened to the sweet sound. It was perfectly in tune, and had a sweet timbre that reminded her of the way her grandmother's piano sounded. She began to play a Mozart piece, hoping those in the Cantina would enjoy it, but mostly just for herself. For a while, the music pushed away the nagging worry that was growing in her stomach.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Sixty-two, “Attack of the Cowboy Gang”, Sunday, January 8th, 1882*:

Chester had been quiet.  During the first part of the ride he sneaks a glance at his fellow passengers. He thinks “The man with the rifle might be a real curly wolf and that he’d better not relax around him. The woman is pretty, though. What happened to the other man's coat? I thought he was wearing one earlier.”   After Riley commented about his dreams Chester thought “Wonderful. Another one. What does that make me, then?” Chester shifts his body so that his gun is easier to reach. Just in case.   As Riley continues Chester thinks, “This guy is spinning a fine tale. Although, these other two seem to have some idea what he's rambling about. "Sorry, sir. I'm new to the area. I don't know who these people are." He hopes that will stop this nonsense.

Ruby looks over to Jake with wide eyes then back to Reilly.  "I'm afraid to ask, but you didn't say what happens in these dreams..." The man says "Well, I'm confused about this myself. Hopefully my Apache friend will be able to shed some light on this." He then leans back for a nap, lowering his charcoal gray hat over his eyes. 

The stage has gone over the foothills of the Dragoon Mountains, leaving the mountains behind as they cross into the eastern half of the Cochise County and the middle section of the trip between the two towns along the relatively flat terrain. Jake looks at Ruby and shrugs his shoulders. He no longer felt like sleeping. He hoped this dreaming thing wasn't contagious. He just stares out the window.

Another hour passes. The stage has long since gone over the foothills of the Dragoon Mountains, leaving the mountains behind as they cross into the eastern half of the Cochise County and the middle section of the trip between the two towns along the relatively flat terrain.   At approximately 4:15 P.M. they have a hilly area immediately before them, which is the southwestern point in the Dos Cabezas Mountain Range. They reach a point where the road forks, the left going around the nearest mountains and on to the towns of Dos Cabezas and Promise City, and the right trail leading to the Lazy S Ranch. 

The carriage begins to turn on the main road to the left to the northeast, and then makes a very sharp turn around and onto the southeast trail. The turn was so sharp that Ruby slides into Jake and Chester falls off of the seat. The ex-soldier falls onto the floor with a "whomp."  "Hey driver! Be more careful about those turns. You trying to get us killed?" He continues in a low voice, "I would've gotten a lot less jostling' riding through a prairie dog town."  He asks Reily, Jake, and Ruby, "Is everyone else alright?" 

Jake scoops his arm around Ruby before she slides off the bench after bumping into him "Honest, I didn't pay him to do that." He hands her his hat and sticks his head out the window. Looking forward and back while putting is hand on his revolver. Around 500 feet back he sees five men on horseback carrying weapons, who were apparently blocking the northeast roadway. They start to charge. Their faces are covered with bandannas. Chester notices Jake reach for his weapon. "What do you see out there? Trouble?"

Jake pulls his head back in and responds, "Five men on horses blocking the road. I suppose since they are wearing bandanas they think they are robbing the stage. Anybody got a rifle and care to join the drivers on top? It is still too far away for a pistol shot to be much good." Chester grimaces, "I do, but it's in the luggage rack." 

Ruby exclaims, "Jake, you're not thinking of climbing up there are you? It might be Clabourne and they are looking for you and you'd be giving them a perfect target While he is talking he unrolls the leather coat he had been sitting next to and puts it on. He takes a revolver out of the pocket it was in and stuffs it in his belt opposite his holstered gun. "Thanks," he says to Ruby and takes his hat back then throws it under the bench, "Don't want to be losing that.”” Jake can tell Ruby is worried. Then she says with a smile, "Besides, I'm a better shot than you..."

They hear the sound of the driver yelling above, following by the sound of a whip cracking. The eight-horse team begin galloping down the road at a speed none of the passengers would have ever thought possible from a stagecoach.  As Jake looks back he sees that the bandits were also taken by surprise, as they are now further back, a good 800 feet behind. They then hear the sounds of one of the drivers moving across the roof of the stagecoach followed by the sound of a rifle shot from above.

The stage continues onward for another mile, the distance between it and the pursuers amazingly continues to increase. The man on the roof continues to fire a shot from his rifle at the outlaws every few minutes. Ruby manages to get a good look back at the outlaws and recognizes the shirt of one of them as being the same color and pattern as the shirt that Buckskin Frank Leslie had on earlier that day. 

The carriage then passes a half dozen men on horseback, three standing to each side of the road, who point rifles at the outlaws and fire in unison. The five masked men stop, turn, and then ride off back the way they came. The men with the rifles do not go after them, instead turning and accompanying the stagecoach forward for another half mile and into the Lazy S Ranch. 

Once the stagecoach comes to a stop Chuck Nevers opens the door and comes inside to speak to the passengers while Newton Gilly talks to the ranch owner. Nevers says, “Sorry about all the commotion back there. That was really bold of them to attempt a stagecoach robbery in broad daylight. You’re safe now. The Shaw family owns the Lazy S Ranch. Thy have had more than their share of clashes with the rustlers, so are willing to help us out.”  

Chester says, "That's OK. We will all seem to be safe. I'm sorry I yelled at ya for your drivin'. Thanks. Ruby says, "Oh don't worry, Mr. Nevers wouldn't take insult to that. And what is your name sir?" Chester winks, "That's good to know. I guess you need to have a thick skin in his line of work." He holds out his hand, "I'm Chester, miss, Chester Martin. What's your name?" Ruby offers her hand in return. "Ruby West. On your way to Promise City?"  He says, "Yes, I am. I'm looking for some honest work. Do you and your friend have business there as well?" Ruby raises an eyebrow at the mention of "honest work." 

"No, we don't have a business. I sing at the Lone Star Saloon. At least I did before last night. And Jake here plays poker there, at least he tries to," she winks. "They are in need of some workers to help build up the place I think.  What happened last night? If you don't mind my asking. I'm not much of a card player myself. About the Lone Star… I've got a strong arm. Could you put in a good word for me? I know you don't know me, but any little bit helps." Jake is smiling and half listening to Ruby & Chester's conversation.

Ruby looks him up and down. "Oh you look honest enough. I'll mention it to the Whipples. Last night... well, it's a long story. Maybe some other time? If you do work at the Lone Star we'll be seeing each other a lot. Plus you'll probably need a place to stay? I know a good place."  

Ruby finally takes a breath in. She had enough of shooting to last awhile. Couldn’t they even get a coach ride in peace?   She knew it wasn’t just a robbery. Now they knew that Ruby and Jake were headed to Promise City. She leans over to Jake and whispers; “Did you happen to notice Buckskin Frank Leslie’s shirt? I think we’re in trouble now Jake.”

"Now you think we are in trouble." Jake rubs his eyes and gives a heavy sigh. Ruby says, "Yeah, well, we weren't getting followed then were we?"   Jake says, "No, I didn't notice his shirt. So if you are right do the math, Leslie plus four other riders. We saw four riders, two of which were Bill Claibourne and that Dell guy.  Billy Claibourne, heh, we let him live once. If he is stupid enough to come after me I won't make that mistake again. Let's just play along with these folks for now and find out what they are thinking and what they are offering."

Jake strains to hear what Gilly and the ranch owner are saying. Newton Gilly finishes his conversation with the ranch owner. He then walks over to the passengers and says, "Sorry for the delay. We had to really overwork the team to outrun the outlaws, so the horses need to rest for a while." 

Ruby takes a look over at the horse team and notices something interesting. In the past whenever she completed a spell she would see a faint aura of residual magic for a few minutes afterwards, something that others couldn't see. She now detects a similar aura radiating from the horseshoes of all eight horses on the team. The aura fades after a few more minutes. 

Newton continues "The ranch owner, Emery Shaw has offered to cook up an early dinner for you all. His son Humphrey is going to ride into town to go get the Sheriff. I’ll be going along with him and will come back with the other three Wells Fargo employees to ride alongside the stage. We’ll get you all to town safely, albeit a few hours late.”  Jake says, "That is mighty generous of Mr. Shaw. And mightily lucky those men were out on the road. I wonder how they knew we needed help?" Gilly replies "I think they heard my rifle shots and rode out to investigate." 

Emery Shaw, a muscular and healthy looking silver-haired man in his fifties, walks up to Ruby with a swagger to his walk, and says "Fear not little woman, you are perfectly safe here. I've had clashes with that Cowboy Gang before and have always prevailed. They tried rustling some of my cattle last year and I personally managed to get a shot into the leg of their leader, Curly Bill Brocius."

Ruby gives a giggle. “You must be mighty brave to go up against a man such as Curly Bill. And very generous to let us stay for dinner. Does this kind of thing happen often?”   He replies, "Not anymore, he was killed yesterday by a group of brave men" he replies. He then extends his hand towards her and says "May I escort you to dinner little lady?"  Ruby gives Jake the I-have-to-talk-to-you-look.

Jake manages to keep a poker face and not laugh in the ranchers’ face. "Mr. Shaw, perhaps you could show Miss West here where she can refresh herself? And afterwards I for one would like to hear more of your stories about you and your men giving the Cowboy Gang what for."  She takes Shaw’s arm. "Of course. I would also like to hear some stories of brave men. And I am getting famished!" As she lets Shaw lead her away she throws Jake a dirty look over her shoulder. She should have known he was going to let her suffer.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Sixty-three, “The Shaw Family”, Sunday, January 8th, 1882:*

Shaw brings them inside the main house of the ranch and he calls over a beautiful young lady with long auburn hair. He tells Ruby "This is my daughter Ellen. She can show you where to wash up." The women escorts her through the huge two-story wooden building which must have close to thirty rooms inside. She opens a door to a room with a large canopy bed with ruffled fringe. At the far end of the room is piping leading to a hand pump with vent beside it to direct the water to either a large metal bathtub of a smaller ceramic washbasin.  Embroidered towels hand on a rack with the initials VAS stitched on them.

Ruby is amazed by the luxury of the room and the house. “This room is beautiful, Ellen is it your room? You must love living here. I would love to have a bath in a private room like this.” Ruby touches the towels on the rack. “VAS?”

Ellen replies "This was my mother's room. We use it for the occassional female guest who might come by. We don't get that many female guests though, not that my sister Trisha and I mind. Most of the men who work here are handsome rugged men. Even better are the two great looking men who we have here right now as guests. You'll meet them in a few minutes at diner." She then smiles and adds, "But hands off, Trisha and I saw them first." "Is that a challenge?" thinks Ruby. 

As a afterthought Ellen says "So what do you do in Promise City?" Ruby replies, "I sing and dance at a Saloon. It's a job, nothing too exciting." She looks at the sorry state of her dress. "Darn! I ripped my dress getting jostled around in the coach. I'm going to need to do some shopping when I get back to Promise City."  "So does this happen often, you taking in strangers from the coach?" Ellen replies "No, but we were expecting trouble. Don't worry about the dress, you look fine. I'd offer to loan you one of mine or Trisha's but I doubt that it would fit. You're, well, more bosomy than either of us." 

While Ruby is washing up, Jake corners Chester. Asks him if he knows about the Cowboy Gang, and the feud with the Earps.  Chester smiles, "I don't really know anyone down here. I got tired of Kansas and Tombstone was the next departing train."  

Jake gives him a quick summary of what is going on, including some names of those on both sides. "So why'd you decide on Promise City instead of finding work in Tombstone?" Chester replies, "I take it you've had a run-in wit' some of those fellas? You and Miss Ruby must be lucky not to end up goners. As far as Tombstone goes, I didn't like the feel of the place. I figure Promise City has a better ring to it, don't you think?" "Yah, I suppose it does." Jake says.

Ellen leads Ruby back outside, picking up Jake along the way. They then enter the dining room, where Emery Shaw is sitting along with a young strawberry blond woman who resembles Ellen. Also at the table are the men called Chester and Riley from the coach, Chuck Nevers, and a few ranch hands. Also seated at the table are the two 'guests' who Ellen had spoken of, as Heath and Nick Barkley look up towards Ruby and Jake. Emery gestures to them and tells Ruby "There are the brave men I spoke of."

"Nick, Heath, good to see you again." Jake pulls Ruby's chair out for her. Ruby sits down. "Thanks Jake." She nods towards Heath and Nick. "And it is good to see you again." She glances over to see the jealous looks on Ellen and Tricia's faces. "These certainly are brave men. We hear you have some stories to tell?"

Heath is unsure of how to answer. Nick says "Well, you both have already heard them." He then adds "So, I hear that the Cowboy Gang went after you guys just now. Emery has been nice enough to host our herd here, but we've been afraid of retribution for what we did to that Gang's leaders yesterday." 

Emery speaks up and says "I've got men posted a mile out all around the ranch, which is why we were able to react so quickly when we heard the shots. If that Cowboy Gang comes here looking for trouble they'll regret it. Heath here says that Curley Bill is dead, so I imagine the rest of the gang is unsure of what to do next until a new leader steps up. I imagine that'll be Johnny Ringo."

A bit self consciously, Jake takes his coat off and puts it on the back of the chair and sits down. "Does anybody know where Johnny Ringo is?" Nobody present knows the whereabouts of Ringo. He was seen a few weeks back in Tombstone and earlier than that in Galeyville. One ranch hand thinks he saw him fairly recently in the town of Dos Cabezas. 

The meal is concluded and Emery invites the men to join him out on the veranda for cigars and whiskey. Jake will pass on the cigar, never acquired a taste for them, but thanks his host graciously for the whiskey. "A fine meal. Thank you, Mr. Shaw. I'd be glad to bend an elbow wit' you." He lights his cigar. "This is a fine smoke, sir." Picking up his glass, Chester toasts his host. "Here's mud in your eye." 

Ellen and Trisha head into the parlor with Ruby. She assumes they are going to offer her tea and cookies, but instead they offer her whiskey and a chance to play poker with them. Ellen says "What do you expect? We hang out on a ranch full of men." Ruby gladly partakes in the whiskey and the poker. During which Ellen and Trisha talk mostly about the men and press Ruby for details of whatever she might know of Heath and Nick. She'll tell them anything she knows about them but she won't talk about Jake.  Ruby discovers that Ellen is 22 and Trisha is 20. Their mother died 7 years earlier.

Meanwhile, Emery Shaw asks Jake, Chester and Riley about what they are doing in Promise City and if they ever considered ranching. Riley says "I'm going to look for some work there. I haven't thought about ranching. I used to be in the cavalry, so I've been around animals."  Jake tells him he's currently working for Condon, but has a number of interesting skills and does odd jobs on the side, like dealing poker at the Lone Star. "I've got no talent with animals and no experience ranching, but you're a fine host here Mr. Shaw and if you ever want some help with a poker game for you and your friends just let me know."

Jake says, "I didn't realize just how familiar you were Mr. Shaw with the Cowboy Gang problem. Given that, let me say again I appreciate your hospitality. So let me say too, that I have reason to believe that Buckskin Frank Leslie, Billy Claibourne and his friend Dell were among the five horseman. And I don't think they had come all the way out just to rob the stage." He nods to Nick Barkley. "I'm a little worried about some folks in Promise City who don't know that they could be in danger. As you said Nick, I think they are looking for revenge."  Nick says "You mean the Cartwrights? I wouldn't worry too much about them, they've got a long history of taking care of themselves." 

Emery Shaw tells Jake how pleased he is that Curley Bill is gone and not to worry so much about the others. He adds "Those guys you mentioned are mostly Tombstone folks, they usually don't head over to this side of the county. Give Sheriff Behan and his deputies a week to clean up this hornet's nest and things will then settle down again." 

I do agree with your assessment, they were probably coming here for revenge against the Cartwrights and Barkleys. But they'll be moving out for good on Tuesday, and I doubt the outlaws will follow them all the way to Nevada and California." He then glances at Heath and Nick and adds "Although my daughter's might. I'd better lock them in their rooms when you boys decide to move on."

It's around 6:30 PM when Humphrey Shaw and Newton Gilly return, along with Deputy Sheriff Colin Hunter, Wells Fargo drivers Billy Glass and Chandler Wells, Office Manager Kris Wagner, and office clerk Coolie Fagan (a half-orc). The stagecoach is readied to travel again. Chester shakes Emery Shaw's hand. "Thank you for the meal and the drink, sir. That was right nice of you."  Nick and Heath decide to ride along as well. They decide to take the bumpier but shorter cattle trail to Promise City rather than the main road, arriving back in Promise City at around 8:00 P.M. 

Kris Wagner is very apologetic to all four passengers. He refunds both Chester and Riley the $ 3.00 they had each paid for the one-way fare and refunds Ruby and Jake each $ 2.50 (half the price of a round-trip fare).  Chester comments, "Not much you could have done about it. Your drivers kept us safe. But thank you anyway." He doesn't refuse the refund, though. 

Wagner takes them to the front door of the El Parador rather than making them walk from the Wells Fargo buildings. Ruby says, Chester, this is where we are staying. It's not the nicest place in town, but it has the nicest people in it." She says with a wink.  Chester comments, Well. That's good enough for me. I hope it's cheap."
She turns to Jake. "Two questions. What are we going to tell Kate about where we were and..." she pauses and bites her lip, then looks up at Jake, "Is it too late for that after dinner drink?"

Jake passes his hand over his mustache and says "Tell her you went shopping for undergarments and a surprise for me. And that I wouldn't let you go to Tombstone alone. It's at least partly true." Then with a smile he lifts the bag with the two bottles in it, "I'm still looking forward to that drink. As far as I am concerned it is still early. Why don't we cleanup, put stuff away and say hello to folks. Otherwise I'm sure we'll get interrupted. Katherine will have chickens if you don't talk to her and tell her everything is all right." He catches the look concerned look on Ruby's face. "For now at least, everything is all right. Go!" He gives her a little push from behind. 

Nick and Heath head off in search of the Cartwrights. The four passengers head into the El Parador. Chester enters the Saloon, which is relatively quiet at the moment. He sees a high elf and two wood elves sitting together at a table. A human woman is sitting at a piano. A wood elf and another human are at a different table. Another wood elf is behind the bar. He approaches the one at the bar and inquires about a room. The man introduces himself as Pedro and says that rooms are $ 1 a night. Chester pays for one night and Pedro hands him a key to Room #8, which he says is on the second floor. 

Jake looks around the room checking for Elliot or his friends. Not seeing them he heads upstairs and drops his stuff off, including the troublesome coat and extra pistol. He then notices the deck of cards he was carrying is 51 cards light, and is not surprised that the single card in his pocket is a queen of hearts. Laughing, he quickly comes back down and looks for Dorita. Securing two of whatever desert she can locate he heads over to the jail to see Job Kane for a couple of minutes. He figures if he gives the marshal one, he might give him less of a hard time.

Riley is the next to enter. He immediately recognizes Sanoma and Nanuet from his dreams. He figures there is no point in putting off the discussion so walks directly to the table, puts down his bag and rifles on the floor beside them, stares Nanuet in the face and says "Hello. This may sound odd, but do you know an Apache named Kajika?"


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Sixty-four, “Conversations”, Sunday, January 8th, 1882:*

Chester says, "Thank you, Pedro." He goes to his room and sets down his bag. The saber and rifle go on top of the dresser. Gesturing at the sword, he says to the air, "I don't know why I'm still carrying that thing around with me… Habit, I guess. I should ask that Pedro about this building work Miss Ruby mentioned." 

Nanuet is taken aback by the question and sizes the man up as he rises from his seat.  "Hello to you sir. I may know this Apache you seek, but my acquaintances are generally not the business of strangers. As you can see I was in the middle of a conversation." He looks back and smiles at Sonoma. "If you'll give me a minute maybe we can have a proper conversation including introductions." 

Nanuet turns back to Sonoma and says "The day is late now but if you have the chance tomorrow maybe you would accompany me on a walk? I have someone I would like you to meet. Your company was a pleasure this evening and the cobbler was outstanding, thank you Sonoma."  She replies, “I enjoyed our evening also however with the people coming in I may need to get back to work I will talk to a friend of mine at the church about what we spoke of and see what I can do to help you. And I'd like to walk with you I need to go to the grocery tomorrow if your up...” 

She slips out of the seat and offers it to the man who began the conversation with Nanuet and begins to leave the table.   Can I get you anything to eat or drink sir?

Nanuet turns to the man who approached him and motions for him to sit at a nearby table. "Now sir, if I might acquire your name and an explanation of why you are interested in whom I might be acquainted with?'  He begins by saying "Sorry about interrupting your conversation with the woman. This concerns her too. 

Riley says, “Look, the Apache named Kajika was...no make that is, things like that don't change....is my blood brother. I've been having these strange dreams since last Monday night. They have something to do with a centaur Indian woman. I'm really confused about them so I thought that Kajika could help."  Nanuet replies, "I know Kajika and I believe I know the centaur that you speak of. Kajika is my teacher, my mentor. If we are thinking of the same centaur, then she was a companion of mine. Can you explain the dreams to me?"

Riley says, "The woman centaur was leading me around a campfire, then into the Mountains. There was some sort of monstrous creature, its image was never clear, but the centaur was having us guard it. By us I mean myself, you the three people I was with on the stage, that Mexican woman you were sitting with and that woman who was playing the piano here earlier. We were protecting it against another group of monsters - giants, ogres and some large furry bear like creatures. I had another dream like that only we were protecting the monster against cowboys. Does that make any sense to you?   So, how is Kajika? It's been almost eight years since I last saw him."

"Kajika is in good health as far as I know. His wisdom runs deep and I am honored that he has chosen me to share some of that wisdom with. Maybe we should go visit him soon. 

This monster that you speak of, the one that you see us protecting in our dreams, I wish you had seen it more clearly. When I enter reverie this evening I will meditate on the subject and see if that brings forth any answers. If you don't mind, since you mentioned my companions in your dream I would like to fill them in on what you have mentioned to me." Nanuet thinks for a moment and says "Actually it might be better if you were to tell them yourself. Give me just a moment please." 

When Ruby got inside she saw Riley talking to Nanuet and thought "that guy really is nuts." She kept her eye on him while talking to Kate.  She noticed Katherine sitting at the piano. 

She takes a deep breath, walks towards her and sits on the bench. “Hi Kate, How are you feeling today? I’m hope you had a good rest and slept off all that whiskey!”  "I prefer not to talk about that," Kate answered matter-of-factly. "Jake left a note saying that Maggie wanted to see me, but he didn't way where you'd gone. I've been waiting for you. I need to talk to you and Jake about Maggie. Bring him up to my room when he's back. It won't take long." 

Kate left the piano and walked straight-backed up the stairs to her room.  The pins in holding her hair were beginning to hurt. She pulled them out and let her hair fall loose. Then she picked up her book and sat curled on her bed to read and wait.  “Oh crap,” thinks Ruby. Kate is mad. Ruby decided not to wait for Jake. Who knew how long he would be gone? Besides, Kate being mad would just make him fidgety. “I’d better deal with this now.” Ruby marched right up to Kate’s room and knocked. 

Jake arrived at the Marshall's office and Morgan Earp happily accepted the pie while he brought the other to Job. Jake gives Job a run down of what happened at the Lone Star. "I didn't make much either night, but at least I was ahead."   Job tells Jake "Looks like you may have to take my place tomorrow night too, Judge Isby still isn't back in town. Look, this is important, one of the guys at my table each Monday is Travis Calhoun. He owns the brickyard and Tom's going to needing to ask him and Neil Cassidy for a good price on supplies to build that third floor." "Ah, sure. What exactly are you expecting here?" 

Job says "Oh, nothing dishonest. Just the little things to help influence a player, encourage him when you think he might have a good hand and discourage him when he might have a bad one. Call a break when he looks tired, don't call one when he's on a roll. That sort of things to keep in a good mood. Maybe even have Ruby sing a song especially for him too.  He asks. "And I guess I am a little confused, were you and Tom needing me tonight?"  Job replies, No, the Sunday night crowd is almost non-existent. I always take it as my night off, although I usually spend it somewhere a little more exciting than in here."

"Well you'll be out soon Job." Jake gets up and motions to the Marshall that he is leaving. "I'll come back tomorrow if I can. I'm sure the Marshall will let me know about the trial, I am after all the other witness. Let us know if you need anything else." He waves goodnight to the Marshall, "I'll let Dorita know how much you liked the desert." 

“Kate, its Ruby. Jake might be gone a while, why don’t you let me in now?”  "It's open," Kate said calmly. "We'll still have to wait for Jake, though. I don't know that I want to tell the story twice," she said as Ruby came in and closed the door behind her. "Have a seat." Ruby sits down on the edge of Kate's bed. She laughs to herself, the only time her room was this neat was before she was in it.  "So, what did you do today? Anything exciting?"

Kate replies, "Talked to Maggie, had a lesson with Mr. Gonzales, went to visit Job." She considered leaving it right there, but she knew that her frustration was really with herself, not Ruby. She had no right to be upset because Ruby and Jake hadn't told her where they were going. 

"I noticed something strange when I went to the Marshall's office," she said, finally putting down her book. "He noticed that someone came in, looked up, and then dropped his coffee. He tried to tell me visiting hours were over, and there aren't any official visiting hours. I did get to talk to Job for a few minutes, but I can't help but wonder why Morgan Earp didn't want to let me."

Ruby replies, “Sounds like you had a busy day. I hoped you learned something good from Mr. Gonzales. I know you’ll do well with that. And you said you wanted to wait to tell me what Maggie said so we’ll wait for Jake…” 

Ruby proceeds cautiously. “I’m not sure why Morgan Earp wouldn’t want you to see Job. That sounds very strange.” Ruby notes this and guesses the reason but without proof… “I spent the day with Jake,” Ruby says blushing slightly. “We went to Tombstone actually. Then the stage got chased by bandits on the way home… well, I guess you don’t want to hear about it.”

Kate says, "I assumed if you wanted me to know about your day, you would have let me know where you were going. Nanuet seemed to know, although I didn't ask. There was plenty of room in Jake's note to say." Kate paused. "I know it's not reasonable for me to expect you to tell me where you're going. I'm not your mother. But I don't like to be frightened. If you had been much later I would have been out looking for you when you got back, but I wouldn't have known where to start."

“Why Katherine, are you mad at us?” Ruby tried to stifle a laugh. “I’m sorry; we didn’t mean to make you frightened. You were sleeping and we figured you needed the rest to recuperate from your exploits last night.” Ruby takes a breath. “We’re friends right? So I guess you have a right to wonder where we go. But you have to remember I’m not used to telling people what I’m up to every moment. Besides Kate, you might not want to know what I’m up to every moment.” 

Ruby throws herself back on Kate’s bed. “Oh but Kate, remember what I was saying about Jake? And getting myself into trouble with men like him?" Ruby sighs, "I think I’m in trouble…” Ruby was right of course, and Kate knew it. It hadn't occurred to her to tell them her plans for the day either. Private lives were private. "Just let me know the next time you plan to disappear for an entire day, alright? Just for the sake of my peace of mind." 

Kate laughed to herself and stroked Ruby's hair. "Now, about Jake. What kind of trouble are you in?" She knew already, of course. She'd known before Ruby had, but it was better to make Ruby talk about it. It seemed to be her day for counseling.

Ruby says, “He’s very charming, don’t you think? And handsome in that rouge-ish sort of way.” Ruby sits up suddenly. “But the problem is I become agreeable to things I shouldn’t be agreeable to, you know what I mean? And I get so easily talked into things that aren’t good for a girl like me. Damnit!” Ruby collapses back on the bed. “Oh why did we meet him that day??” Ruby goes on and on talking about how great Jake is and Kate's ears perk up when she hears, "And I'm going to meet him for a drink later, just the two of us...".

Kate replies, "Well then, when Jake gets here I'll try to make it quick."  Kate waited a moment to speak again. "Listen to me, Ruby. You and Jake are the same kind of people I think. Just make sure you both have the same idea before you go too far.  You know Ruby, we'll never get Jake up here if we don't know he's gotten back. Why don't you go downstairs and check?"  Ruby got up off the bed and headed downstairs to check on Jake. Kate smiled to herself. As far as she was concerned, this was the kind of trouble Ruby needed.

Chester heads downstairs to the bar. "Pedro, could I have a beer, please? By the way, I heard there might some building work here? Is that true?"  Pedro tells Chester that he doesn't know anything about any construction, but it's possible that his wife Dorita is planning something and just hasn't told him yet. "Oh that's OK. Thanks for the beer" Chester pays for the drink and leaves a tip. Then he smacks himself in the head. Idiot! She said the Lone Star Saloon. Heh. Good thing I didn't drop her name. That would have been embarrassing. 

After he finishes the beer, he leaves the El Parador. After walking around town a bit, he sees a bar with that name on the sign. This must be the place. Chester walks inside and sits at the bar. "Barkeep, a beer please." While waiting for his beer, he looks around. When Tom serves him, Chester asks, "Excuse me. I heard that you might be looking for help building an addition to your place. Do you need a hired hand?" Tom Whipple says "My word gets around fast. I don't know if we'll be needing anyone else, we already have five guys for the project. But let me know where you're staying just in case."  Chester looks downcast. "Oh, I see. I'm stopping at the El Parador. Do you know about any other place looking for men?"  Whipple replies, “I think that the Breakheart mine is looking for mine workers. Driscoll's Tannery is also looking for help." Chester replies, "Thank you. I'll check them out tomorrow." 



Afterwards, he walks back to the El Parador. Riley is still sitting there. Chester joins him. "Well, Riley. What brings you to these parts? Other than dreams, that is. What did the dreams tell you?"   Chester and Riley turn as a young teenage girl enters the El Parador. She looks to be around fifteen and is very pregnant. A toddler is following her. He has a stack of papers in her hand and yells out "Cowboy Gang Eliminated! Promise City Herald, only five-cents. Hot off the presses - Cowboy Gang Eliminated!" He calls over to her, "I'll take one of those." 

He pays the nickel and glances at the front page. The main story is what she was yelling, namely "Outlaw Gang Eliminated". The story details how a group of ranchers from Nevada known as the Cartwright family were driving 200 head of cattle back home and had 60 of them stolen by Ranchers. They left the rest of the herd at the Lazy S Ranch and backtracked the rustler's trail to their lair. A major shootout followed, leaving 21 rustlers dead, including the leader Curly Bill Brocious. There are also two follow-up stories related to it, one detailing the exploits of the Cowboy Gang and another about Curley Bill. 

Most of the rest of the four-page paper consists of advertisements for various stores and saloons around Promise City, including an ad taking up most of the back page for the Gay Lady Variety Hall and Saloon featuring the talents of the famous Madge Dupree from New Orleans singing and dancing to the music of Pepe Diderot. 

There are two more stories on the back page. One concerns an altercation at the Trail Dust Saloon, where the owner Dudley Yeats drew his gun on Town Marshall Wyatt Earp. The paper says that Yeats was wounded and in now in jail awaiting trial.  The other story describes another altercation, this one at the Lone Star Dance Hall and Saloon where brewer Marvin Keach exchanged shots with gambler Job Kane. Both men are said to be in jail awaiting trial.

Chester thinks, Whew. A lot of shootin' goin' on around here. I better be careful. Chester decides to repeat his unanswered question to Riley and says "How are you doin', Riley? What brings you to Promise City?"

Jake heads back to the Cantina, looking for Elliot or any of his friends. A pregnant girl moves right up to Jake and says "Promise City Herald, only five cents! Outlaw Gang Eliminated!" "I'll take two. Here, I only have a dollar." He lies and gives her a silver dollar and walks away. He tucks the papers under his arm and scans the room. Ruby sees Jake across the room and walks over to him.  "Kate wants to see us upstairs. I think she's pretty pissed off we left her out today. Said she was worried. Anyway, I think I got her mind off it by changing the subject."  Jake replies, "OK, let's go see her. I mean, how bad can it be?" Ruby gives him the raised eyebrows, and he says "Fine. Don't tell me."  

Jake follows Ruby back to Katherine’s room. "I'm glad you're here," Kate said as Ruby and Jake came in. "Sit down."  Kate started by filling Jake in on why she and Ruby had left the Lone Star the night before.  "I met Maggie for lunch today, and told her why we left. She was very upset to say the least. I brought her back here before she could fall apart in public. A couple years ago, a couple of men cornered Maggie in an alley. You can imagine their intentions. She had her mother's wedding ring in her pocket, so she put it on and yelled how her husband Tom was within earshot, how he was a great marksman, and they had better leave her alone." Kate shuddered, thinking of how terrifying it must have been. 

"They did, thankfully. But that incident started a misunderstanding that has never been cleared up." Kate paused. "Tom and Maggie aren't married. They're brother and sister. After Maggie was attacked, people started talking about Tom's wife, and he thought it would be safer for her if people kept believing it. Flossie left the Lone Star because she wanted Tom to marry her. But their father insisted they keep up the charade. He believes if the town finds out no one will trust Tom to run an honest establishment." 

"I encouraged her to tell the truth, now, before their father gets here. Apparently they have to prove they can run a successful business before Tom can inherit the Lone Star in Denver. He doesn't want to lose that, so he's kept up the pretense.   I thought you should know, if for no other reason than to know that Tom never cheated on Maggie. His watching me is still impolite, but it's not sinister in any way. I feel rather sorry for him, all he can do is look. But if either of you can think of a way to get them out of this...."

Ruby sits there in shock for a few moments. Then she tries to stifle it, but she can't. She just starts laughing. "That would explain a lot." Jake is quiet for a moment. "In a way Tom's father is right." Ruby and Katherine look at him with some surprise. "If you want to run an honest gambling place, the image of honesty is everything." 

He walks around the room and strokes his beard. "Given the competition in the sleazy gambling places, they'd never make it without the honest reputation." He looks at both of them who still look a little incredulous. Jake guesses he was supposed to agree telling the truth and love conquers all was the best policy. "Sorry." He shrugs his shoulders. 
"Of course I do have a couple ideas." He says with his trademark grin. "Neither of which is completely honorable. Interested?"  

Ruby replies, "Jake, I am dying to know..." She lays down on Kate's bed and props up her head on her hand.  Kate says, "I have a hard time seeing how lying about your relationship to protect your sister is a more egregious act of dishonesty than cheating on your wife.  I saw what this is doing to Maggie. Honorable or not, any idea to get them out of this is welcome." Jake walks over and takes Katherine’s hand, gives it a squeeze and lets it go. He walks over to the wall and leans against it and puts his hands in his pockets. "Katherine Kale, I don't know if I am a bad influence on you or you are a good one on me." He looks at the ceiling a moment while stroking his beard. 

"If Tom's father suddenly died that would take the pressure off of Tom but not really resolve anything." Jake sees that Katherine’s eyes nearly pop out of her head and even Ruby's eyebrows are both arched. "Hold on, I'm not suggesting anything. Just reviewing the facts." 

"We could let the truth come out. But it is risky and a lot of work." Jake starts talking fast. "We'd have to start spreading rumors on how noble Tom was to protect his sister, get important folks on his side, convince gamblers that his integrity was more important that his honesty in the facts of marriage. Maybe get a newspaper write up, find the important town gossips, find the opinion leaders...." Jake pauses for a breath. "But it is still risky." 

He goes back to stroking his mustache. "Perhaps the best and simplest way is to continue the lie." Katherine’s eyes narrow as Jake says this. "No, not give up. I didn't say continue to lie. Continue THE lie. Get a divorce." Jake pushes his hat bat on his head at a rakish angle. "It's perfect. Tom already has the reputation as a cheater, and the gamblers are OK with that. So Maggie's had enough, demands a divorce and half the Lone Star. They work out a legal contract, agree to continue as business partners because of the money involved, everyone is happy."  Jake spreads his arms apart with palms up. "What do you think?"

Ruby exclaims, "Jake, that is a fabulous idea, get a divorce. That would solve this whole mess." Ruby looks up at him, obviously impressed. "Kate, you think Maggie would go for it? I'm sure Tom would be happy to be free." Kate says, "It does seem to solve the problem quite neatly. I don't know about here, but back East there is a serious stigma attached to divorce. It shouldn't be too bad on Tom, but a divorced woman is often looked down on. Still, it may be worth it to them. At least they would be free to live their own lives."

"True," Says Jake, "But the two biggest problems for divorced women are finding work and getting a husband. She's not likely to get many suitors being married, and she is half owner of a Saloon. She'll just have to deal with the rest if she wants out." Jake adjusts his hat back straight and grins. "Any other colossal problems that need addressing?"

It didn't look like Kate had anything else to discuss, not right now anyway. Ruby was happy their conversation was winding up. She was looking forward to having a drink with Jake and being alone with him. Then she heard a knock on the door.


----------



## Steve Jung

It's so cool to read the game squared away. Thanks, Silver Moon.


----------



## Silver Moon

Thanks Steve.  Doing a Story Hour from a Play-by-post game takes considerably less typing but can be a challenge for the discussion board pages where the players' posts are spread back-and-forth over multiple pages (like the last chapter was).    I've added Chester Martin to the cast in the opening post of the Story Hour and moved Sonoma from a Secondary to Primary character.    

Note, comments from other players as well as readers of this Story Hour are welcomed and appreciated.  

*Chapter Sixty-five, “Riley’s Dreams”, Sunday, January 8th, 1882:*

A voice on the other side of the door says, and says "It's Nanuet, I need to speak with you."   Ruby curses to herself. That drink would have to wait. "Come in Nanuet." When he enters she asks, "How was your day?" Then she sees the look of concern on his face. "Is there something wrong?"   The elf says, "Sorry, didn't mean to interrupt, but there is a guy downstairs who has said that he sees us in his dreams. Something about defending a monstrous creature from being attacked. I just figured you might want to hear about this since you three were also mentioned. He's downstairs if you have a moment, or if now is not a good time, I'll arrange for a meeting at another time."

"Now is fine," Kate said. "We were just finishing up some business about the Lone Star. Just give me a moment." Kate pulled a black ribbon through her hair to hold it back and fetched her key.  "This man says he's seen us in his dreams?" she asked Nanuet. "Do you believe him?"   Nanuet replies, "Yes, I believe him. He knows about the Apache Shaman and about Storm. I am not sure what to think about what he says though, if he believes he is seeing our future or not. It made me nervous when he said that we were all in this dream as I have never met the man. I sense something odd about him, but I am not sure what it is." 

Ruby says, "Oh yes, that guy was on the coach with Jake and I. It's a bit eerie, but he described you perfectly Kate, even though he claims to never have met you."  Kate states, "Seems there's a lot we haven't had a chance to talk about yet. But I think I can wait until tomorrow to hear about your trip. For now, let's go talk to this prophet." Kate followed the others out the door and locked it before she followed them down the stairs.  Nanuet leads the group downstairs to where he left the strange man. 

He heads over to him and says, "Are these the people that you saw in your dream?”  The man nods yes.  Nanuet then says “Maybe we should go somewhere and talk."    He approaches Sonoma.  She tells him “My great grandfather has told me that things are about to change and I am to stay with you and your friends in what will be coming.  Sonoma slips a very small slightly trembling hand into Nanuet’s and looks back over her shoulder at the old man who makes sure he catches the eyes and nods to all of his apprentices as he heads to his room. Ruby giggles at Nanuet and Sonoma holding hands.

The others take a seat and there are now seven around the table: Chester, Jake, Katherine, Nanuet, Reily, Ruby and Sonoma. Introductions are made for those who had not met until now. Nanuet then suggests that Reily repeat what he had said earlier. 

The nervous man says "I've been having these strange dreams since last Monday night. They have something to do with a centaur Indian woman. Each of you was in the dream too, but it was the centaur and I who were the primary participants.  She was leading me around a campfire, then into the Mountains. There was some sort of monstrous creature, its image was never clear, but the centaur was having us guard it. We were protecting it against another group of monsters - a pair of giants, a small group of ogres and some large furry bear like creatures. I had another dream on a different night that was almost the same, but in that one we were protecting the same monster against cowboys. 

I wish I knew more but this is all new to me. I have an Apache shaman friend who Nanuet also knows who I was coming here to see to find out what the dreams mean."   He then looks to Nanuet and says, "The only one not here is the centaur. You said that she is a friend of yours. Maybe she could help, where is she?" Nanuet gives Sonoma’s hand a gentle squeeze and winks at Ruby before turning back to Riley to address him. "She no longer stands among the living. I may be able to contact her though. It's something I was taught how to do recently" he explains to his friends after receiving some odd looks. 

"Tonight during my reverie I will seek her guidance. Hopefully I will have some answers by tomorrow morning. I am still not sure how we are involved in this, so hopefully it will be made clearer. I am not sure what everyone's plans are for this evening, but I suggest we all get some well needed rest, it has been an eventful few days. I will be taking my rest tonight either in the stable loft or more likely the grove near the church if you should need me for anything."

Chester stands up to greet everyone. "Chester Martin, at your service." Nanuet notices that the slender man is uncomfortable or embarrassed meeting him and Sonoma.   "Reily, how did I end up in your dream? I didn't know I was comin' here until a couple days ago. And protectin' a monster to boot? Why would we do that?"  Sonoma replies, “Perhaps because it needs to happen it is not unusual for people to see what needs to be it is a way to make it happen.” "Chester replies, "Interesting thought, Miss Sonoma. I guess this is all our fates."  She answers, “It may be our fates but we will be the ones that make it happen or not just because a door is opened doesn’t mean you need to run through it.” Riley says, "Well, I have no idea what is happening. It's not like I wanted these dreams. If you can find something Nanuet I'd sure appreciate it." 

Jake is looking all around at the faces of the group assembled here trying to get some sense of how everyone is reacting. "I don't know what to do with what I have just heard. I don't know what you all expect now. What I do know is that those of us that were involved in helping the Cartwrights are in some real danger from the Cowboy Gang." He takes his hat off and scratches the top of his head and puts his hat back on. 

"When any of you figures out what this means to me, let me know. For now, Katherine please don't leave the hotel after dark alone. I don't think it is safe. If you can't find anyone else to go with you, no matter what you are doing, please come see me. You too Nanuet, don't underestimate the Cowboy Gang." Jake sees a mixture of reactions and concerns from the assembled men and women. "I have to work tomorrow, but I'll be down for breakfast before then. If there is more to talk about I'd be happy to join anyone in the morning. Perhaps a good night sleep will help." Jake gets up and steps away from the group, but stops a few feet away waiting for any responses. He meets Ruby's eyes quickly and gestures with his head upstairs.

He then looks to the others and says "So, what is there to do in this town?"  Ruby replies, "It's Sunday night and on Sunday nights we go to bed early," Ruby says seriously. "So, uh. Good night!" And she gets up and leaves.  Ruby runs upstairs, takes off her dirty, torn dress and puts on a different one. She cleans her face and takes the "clip" out of her hair leaving it loose. She leaves her gun on her nightstand but takes Jake's to return to him. She checks herself out in the mirror and when she is satisfied she looks good she leaves her room and heads to Jake’s.

Kate speaks up, "Well Mr. Riley, as Ruby said, it is Sunday night, and they are generally quiet from what I understand. I'm sure the saloons are open though, but you're most likely to find gambling rather than entertainment this evening. I've only been here for about a week, so I can't tell you much more."  She was quiet for a moment, thinking about Jake's warning and Mr. Riley's strange dreams. Just when she'd thought things might settle down, new problems began, and she was too tired to even try to process them now. Instead Kate turned to Mr. Martin. "We know why Mr. Riley is here, why don't you tell us what brought you to Promise City?"

Not much to tell. I came down here looking for work. Kansas was getting too dull. So I hop a train down to the Arizona Territory. I guess you're friends with Ruby and Jake. What do you know about them? It seems they're used to some... excitement.   So you've been here a week? What brought you to Promise City, Miss Kate?"

Strange how she was never prepared for that question, even though she knew it would come whenever she met another person. She swallowed. "I came from Massachusetts to meet my husband. He'd been ill back east and we decided to move out here where the weather would be better for him. He died three months ago in Tombstone, the day before I arrived. "  Kate paused a moment to gather herself. "I stayed in Tombstone until last week. But it was time to move on. Promise City is close enough that I can visit him."  Chester replies, “"I'm sorry to hear that. I should have recognized the black ribbon. You have my sympathies."

Kate touched the black ribbon in her hair. "Thank you. I'm not surprised you didn't notice, I put aside my morning clothes a few days ago, I wear just a small bit of black now. You asked about Jake and Ruby. I met Ruby on the stage from Tombstone, and we met Jake a day or so later. I don't know that much about them as far as their history goes, but they do seem to be familiar with trouble, more so than myself anyway. But they're good people, I believe. They've been good friends to me this week."  She pauses and then asks, “You said Kansas was getting too dull. What will you do when Arizona gets dull?"

"It does seem like they are no strangers to trouble. And based on what I have gone through today, I don't think Arizona can get dull." He laughs. "I mean stagecoach robberies and dreams with me in it by someone I don't know. Who knows what's next."  Kate replies, “"You sound as if you rather look forward to it. I will admit, a little excitement is better than sitting in a hotel room alone.”  He says, "Well excitement usually means someone's trying to shoot you, so I don't really look forward to it. But it does break the day up.” 

She asks, “Would you mind if I took a look at your newspaper? I'd like to see what they have to say about the cowboy gang."   He answers, "Sure thing. I think Jake mentioned something about them."

Katherine reads through the paper. She concludes that Parker Baxter must have been relatively sober when he spoke to the Cartwrights, as the story is surprisingly accurate. There is no mention of her or Flint, and the only reference to Nanuet is a comment that Hoss Cartwright had made about hiring an Indian guide.  The story about the Cowboy Gang is very similar to what Knowles had told them back in the cave.

She says, "You heard Jake mention those of us who helped the Cartwrights. I'd take it as a kindness if you both kept that to yourselves," Kate says quietly to Mr. Riley and Mr. Martin. "They managed to keep our names out of this story, but there are others who may know. And since it seems we may be in each other's company for some time, it is probably best to try and keep the excitement to a minimum."  Chester says, "I couldn't agree more. You have my word, for what's its worth."

"Thank you." Kate stayed downstairs with the two men for another half-hour, speaking of small things. She spoke some about Massachusetts and the livery business there, but she mostly avoided talking much about her husband or the events that had led her here.   Mr. Riley continued to be quiet, but Kate imagined if she were suddenly sitting with strangers she knew from a dream, she would be quiet as well.  Finally she stood. "Gentlemen, I think I will go upstairs for a little while. I imagine I shall be back down in a bit. If I do not see you, I'm sure we'll see each other in the morning. Have a good evening." 

After Kate leaves, Chester remains at the table for awhile. He drinks his beer in silence, ordering another one after finishing the first. Riley is quiet as well. Chester thinks about what has happened today. He apparently has a major role in Fate's stage play, and Reily seems to be the stage manager. He decides to wait for Kate to come back.  He waits about an hour and then decides to turn in, since he wants go be out early to look for a job.

A human and a dwarf enter the Cantina and take a seat at one of the tables. The human goes up to the bar and asks Pedro "Have you seen Jake Cook this evening?" Pedro replies "He was here earlier but headed upstairs a while ago. Would your friend be interested in some Dwarven Ale? I have a small keg of it on hand." The human says, "I'm sure he would. And I'll have a tankard of beer." Pedro serves the drinks and the man returns to the table.

Nanuet pulls Sonoma aside for a moment.  "You have some wisdom for one so young. You are a surprising young woman Miss Sonoma. I am going to take my rest now. The church is right across the street, so I think I will head over there and see if it is alright if I stay in the grove they have outside. I will see you in the morning. Get some rest, if you are truly one of us now, you will need it."  Nanuet says his parting words to the others that are still there and turns to head out. As he gets ready to leave he notices a man talking with Pedro and asking about Jake. Nanuet looks the man over to see if he recognizes him and sizes the man up, trying to get a feel for him.   Nanuet is uncertain about the man. The man's dwarven companion has a very serious look on his face. Nanuet decides to delay his walk over to the church, and stays at the bar watching these men out of the corner of his eye.

Nanuet finds a spot at the bar where he can keep an eye on the newcomers. He orders a tankard of beer so as not to seem too suspicious. He asks Pedro in a low voice "Ever seen the likes of them around here before?" Pedro replies "I think they are friends of Jake. Since yesterday they've been living out back under a wagon behind Grant Keebler's shed." Nanuet approaches the newcomers that Pedro identified as friends of Jake’s. He says, "If you are looking for Jake, he is busy. I am a friend of his, anything I can do for you?" Both men look and each other. The dwarf speaks "We need to talk to him. If he comes down tell him that we'll be waiting at the wagon." With that the two of them finish their drinks and leave.

Nanuet is surprised by the brevity of the response and wonders what Jake has done now. He turns to Pedro and says "Pedro, can you do me a favor and just let Jake know that those men are looking for him the next time you see him. I am pretty sure that he doesn't want to be disturbed."  With that, Nanuet heads out across the street to the church. He enters and looks to see if anyone is around.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Sixty-six, “A Drink of Kentucky Bourbon”, Sunday, January 8th, 1882:*

Ruby gets to Jake’s door, composes herself, knocks and then tries the door. It’s open, not to her surprise. She walks in and finds Jake sitting at the table near the window, leaning back casually, waiting for her. He motions for her to sit next to him and she does. 

Jake produces the half bottle of Kentucky Bourbon and pours two glasses. "This is the second best gift I've received this week" He hands one to Ruby and raises his in a toast "Here is to you Ruby West. Since I met you, I have been shot at and in trouble more often than any other week of my life. But I haven't enjoyed myself more... oh, I can't even remember when." Jake takes a sip, closes his eyes and say "Yes, very nice." 

“You know, Mr. Cook, I was going to say the same thing about you.” Ruby has a crooked smile on her face as she takes a sip, not taking her eyes off of Jake.   Jake laughs, "You two crack me up, you and Katherine that is. We have Jake around to keep us safe. I'm beginning to think my job is to be target so you are free to shoot anyone who threatens you. And it works!   

“I suppose I should admit you have been doing a bit of babysitting this week. But it’s worked, hasn’t it? We’re both still safe, so I guess you’re doing a good job. But I’m not sure I like the idea of you being a target. If something happened to you… well, then who would watch out for us?” Ruby says playfully. “I didn’t know I was such a good shot, though. I usually like to avoid gunfights if I can.” Jake agrees, I'm with you on that. I just don't relish shedding blood." 

Jake does not bring up Ruby's short flight from Promise City but talks about the pile of cash. "You know I am supposed to be the scoundrel, but there we are putting cash in the pile and it's bad enough that I look like a piker next to your haul, but even honest Nanuet has managed to collect more cash than me." He starts laughing hard. "It's a good thing I don't have a self image problem." 

Ruby gets distracted by Jake’s comments. “You know,” she says slowly, “I’m not used to sharing anything with anyone. I’ve been on my own for a long time now and it’s been working…, mostly anyway. And that was more money than I could make honestly in a year. You didn’t see me take it from Curly Bill. And the real truth is that while I figure you might have some not so honorable stories from your past, Kate and Nanuet wouldn’t be all too happy about some of my, well, let’s just say talents, some of which you have seen up close. In case you haven’t guessed I don’t let myself get too close to people because then you have to answer to them. So I figured take the money and run. But I didn’t figure on getting out of town and realizing that maybe for once I needed something different.” Ruby pauses and smiles again. “And besides if I didn’t come back I wouldn’t have anyone to take me to repent.” 

There is a short silence and then Jake starts laughing hard again. "Repenting…," is all he manages to get out. After a minute he manages to wipe the tears from his eyes. "OK, so maybe being cured by the priest wasn't the wisest of ideas, but who could have known? I did get to meet Good Ruby and Bad Ruby. I don't know how those two women manage to live inside of you." He goes on about all the funny and dangerous things that happened during the good and bad episodes. "But aren't we a pair, both trying to steal the bouncers money at the Palace. I do believe it won't be the last time you get somewhere ahead of me." 

“Jake, you haven’t seen the bad Ruby yet…” Ruby says slyly. “It must have been rather amusing for you. I don’t particularly like having my emotions go all crazy on me. And I thought you didn’t like getting slapped… although I might have done that anyway.” 

“We’re a pair, alright, me and you. That bouncer didn’t have a chance. But what are you admitting to Jake? I’ve guessed that you might have some tricks up your sleeve but I can’t be positive, yet anyway. I have been watching you and you sure are good with your hands, cutting cards, using guns and undressing innocent women…” 

"There are few truly innocent women." Jake says in mock seriousness. "What do you want to know? That I can pick pockets as well as you? That I can palm cards? I already told you that I know how to use my gun. It's been five years since I left Philadelphia and I have managed to get by." 

"Oh, and Adair left you a message" Jake says taking another sip of the fine bourbon. "He complemented your voice and physical appearance. In this we agree." Ruby blushes while Jake raises his glass again with a sly grin and takes a sip. "He made some comment about Whipple's prudish ways or ideas or something and offered you a job. Well at the time I was dealing with Good Ruby, and then later there wasn't much time and then Bad Ruby... Well I never got around to tell you. Any case I imagine you two had a talk anyway. I didn't see that I needed to deliver the message right away. I really didn't want to be part of offering you a job of the whorin' kind." 

“Yes, Mr. Adair and I had a talk. I’m afraid I’m going to have to have another one with him too. I can’t have him being mad at the Whipples because of me. But I do appreciate you not selling me out. It hasn’t been the first time I’ve been offered a job of the sort and believe me I have been offered some ridiculous amounts of money. Can’t say I haven’t been tempted to make as much money in a night as I could in a year. Damn drunken rich men. But they make easy targets if you need some money,” she laughs. “Still, I used to dance more than I would sing, and in places like the Palace.” She ponders for a moment. “Would you pay money to see me dance Jake?” Ruby pours them both another drink. 

Jake stares hard at Ruby for a long moment. "I've paid good money to see women dance that were not half as desirable as you." He focuses on his glass as he swirls his bourbon around in it. "No." 

"No what?" she says slowly. Ruby waits for the answer almost impatiently.  Jake says, "It doesn't seem right. I can't explain it. I mean, sure, I like the dance part. But, I don't know, you're different. The payin' part."   “You think I’m different?” And desirable, she thinks to herself with some satisfaction. Silence falls between them. Ruby is trying to comprehend that maybe for once someone wasn’t trying to take advantage of her, maybe even looking out for her. 

Jake decides it’s a good time to change the subject. "You remember that guy on the stage ride out? The safe guy. We ought to look into that a bit if we have time. Not suggesting anything in particular, but knowledge is powerful. A body can't know too much about safes."  She says, “Yes, he seemed very friendly and might give away something. But what would you like to know? I might have some experience with that.” 

He relies, "No, I meant around town. Just finding out where he'd been and we'd know who had safe work done. Interesting, you know something about safes...." Jake smiles and looks her in the eyes. "You know, I really wanted this to be a night where we just have some fun, not talk about our worries. I don't want to ruin the mood but I think we ought to talk about a couple of things, so we can prevent... well lets just say keep us all safe."  “Keeping us safe is good.” 

"So about this coat... Someone just happens to mention to you in passing that it was enchanted with protective magic. I know that people come up to me all the time in the street and discuss the supernatural." He shakes his head. "Give me a little more credit, please. So I knew something was special about it. It was the only thing hanging on the coat rack that didn't have holes in it. So I didn't know it was Johnny Ringo's, if that is true. And I don't know exactly what it might do for me, but hey any help is welcome since I seem to have the target role." He gives a wry smile. "So it would be useful to know if I can dye it a different color or alter it in some way so it does not look like Johnny Ringo's coat. I don't need that kind of attention. And speaking of attention, who in Hades is watching me to find out if I am carrying magically enhanced items and reporting back to you?" 

“Ok you have to PROMISE that you won’t repeat what I’m going to tell you. I don’t know if I should be mentioning certain people’s abilities but I think I can trust you. Manuel Gonzales has some skill with magic. He has offered to teach Kate and me some things. Kate needs to read about magic in books. I can just do it, but I need a little guidance he says. Remember how I made those lights? I guess I can learn other things to do too. So he saw the coat the day we brought all the books up to him.” She thinks twice about the special room and decides not to tell Jake about it just yet. “He said the jacket would protect you, I would have to ask if can be altered. If it could I’m sure Mr. Gonzales would do it.” 

“And today I noticed that the horseshoes on the horses from the stage were glowing. So I’m guessing they are magic too. No horses could ride that fast naturally. I wanted to tell you about it but you were content to let me go off with Mr. Shaw.” Jake notices a slight pout on Ruby’s face. 

Ruby can tell Jake is thinking about serious things. "Out of all the trouble we may be in, I'm most worried about Johnny Ringo." Jake has a grim look. "He's mean and dangerous. I don't know if he's alive or not. But if he is alive he might be our biggest problem." 

“I don’t know much about Johnny Ringo but his friends are willing to come after us just because you have his coat, so that must be bad. I don’t know if he’s dead or alive either but anyway we in some deep trouble.”   "Don't forget he has since talked to Billy Claibourne." Jake pauses again and lets out a long low breath. "And of course we need to decide if we tell Katherine... And I don't know how I feel about that. I would want to know. But I don't think comparing me to Katherine is quite right." 

“I think Katherine should know,” Ruby pauses, “…eventually. Right now it’s dangerous for her. Morgan Earp is acting all funny and if Kate finds out she might go confront him and that we both know would be bad. I think we should get more facts first. But I do think we’ll need some better alibi’s sneaking around. Kate is too smart for anything less.” 

“Now I thought you said we were going to have some fun or at least be relaxing.” Ruby moves closer in her chair to Jake, pulling her hair over her shoulder. “So, Jake, you said earlier the bourbon was the second best gift you’ve received this week. What’s the first?”  Jake has an easy smile. "Just meeting you, Ruby West. Just meeting you."

Ruby smiles back. "I'm glad you feel that way, Mr. Cook." She gets up and slides onto his lap, her dress bunching up above her knees. "This feels like it has been a very long week and for all the good and bad we're both still here. So…" She takes off his hat and pushes back a lock of stray hair from his forehead. "How long you planning on staying in Promise City?" 

"I hadn't really thought about it." He has a big smile on his face. "I don't think I am in any rush, I'm kinda liking it here." He puts his arms around her. "As long as it takes." “As long as it takes, huh?” Ruby puts her hand on Jake’s face and tilts it towards hers. Then she leans in, closes her eyes and gives him a long soft kiss. After a moment she  falls back and opens her eyes. She whispers, “How was that, long enough? Or should we try again?”  "Hmm. Your part was perfect. I don't think I got mine quite right yet though. We better try again."  Ruby smiles, “You let me know when we get it right,” and she kisses him again. 

After some time goes by Ruby pulls away, Jake can tell she has something on her mind. She gives Jake a serious look, and he sees her biting her lip. “I hope you’re not planning on playing me like you play cards, dealing your hand then taking advantage of me. I’m not sure I could handle the disappointment.”  Jake says, "I can honestly say playing cards is the last thing on my mind right now."  Ruby laughs. “Ok, have it your way.” She pauses. “I guess then there is only one question left for you. Do you really want a good night’s sleep? Because if you do I’d better leave now.” 

He answers, "I can sleep when I'm old."   Ruby considers what Jake just said and laughs again. “That you can, Mr. Cook. Now pour me another drink.” She holds her glass up. “And pour one for yourself too. You’re going to need it when I’m though with you…”  "I'm happy to oblige." Jake says as he pours. He gently touches their glasses together with a quiet clink. "I'm sure not for the last time." 

“You are a gentleman and one with good taste,” she raises her glass, “Here’s to us, Jake and Ruby, and the right kind of trouble,” She drinks down her bourbon. “Now…” she leans into him and whispers in his ear, “Stop being a gentleman and take me to bed…”   Jake takes the glasses and puts them away, then turns down the lamp and is more than happy to oblige.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Sixty-seven, “Teachers and Students”, Sunday, January 8th, 1882:*

Kate went upstairs to her room and fetched the box of jewels and pictures she'd found at the caves. She had forgotten to bring them earlier when she went to see Mr. Gonzales, and from what Sonoma said it was obvious the old gentleman knew something about what was to come. She hoped it wasn't too late to be disturbing him. Kate went into his room, exposed the door and went into his beautiful rooms. "Mr. Gonzales?" she called. Gonzalez joins her, coming out of the room that he had said was his bedchamber, attired in a wizard's robe that she suspects may also be his bedclothes.  "Yes, my little sandpiper, how can I help you?" he asks.

"I'm sorry, I didn't mean to disturb you. I had wanted to show you something and I forgot earlier." Kate paused a moment. "I admit I would have waited until tomorrow, but when you sent Sonoma to us.... I wondered why."  Kate came over and placed the box in his hands. "I found this in the cattle rustlers caves. I wondered if you might be able to tell me anything about it. They seem to have been important people, people who might have been widely known."

Gonzalez examines the jewelry. He tells her that one of the rings appears to be magical but that the others are not, although they all seem to be well made and valuable.  He does not know any of the people in the photographs. He takes the pictures into his workshop and conducts a few experiments on the photographic paper without damaging them. He says that the specific paper and chemicals used were from some of the earlier photographic techniques and that the pictures are at least twenty years old, possibly older. 

He tells her that most of the books written in Spanish in the library that she had obtained list publication dates prior to the Civil War, so those books probably originally came from the same source as the books.  He then spends a while examining the pile of paper money and says "Here is the answer". These bank notes show the engraving dates on them. The earliest of these is from 1825 and the latest from 1853. These are from different South American counties - Equator, Bolivia and Peru. He then shows her one of the oldest bills, an 1826 Bolivian note that has the picture on it with the caption 'President de Sucre'. "Does he look familiar?" Manuel asks.  Kate looks at the note and recognizes the face as the man wearing the military uniform in one of the photographs.

Kate exclaims, "Oh my. So this box belonged to someone in President de Sucre's family? What was it doing in a rustler’s hideout? The rustlers were too young to have gotten this from the source. The insides of that cave were very well appointed. This box was tucked behind all those books. Even the beds were ornamented."  "I feel I shouldn't have this. It belonged to someone, it's part of their life, their memories. It doesn't belong with me."

Manuel says "Well, we now have a name and a face. If he is still among the living I can use magic to determine his current whereabouts." 

Manuel first takes Katherine over to the library. She had not been in this room before and is amazed. All four walls are filled with marble shelves to hold books, going from floor to ceiling, around half of them filled. Small step stools are near the bookcases, and as Manuel steps on one he concentrates and it extends into a ladder of the appropriate height. 

He takes down a large tome with magical runes on the cover. He says "I keep my magical texts on the higher sheves....just in case. There is magic contained in these, which my apprentices should not attempt unless I am present. I say that not as a warning for you but for your friend, she has a curious nature about her."  He returns with her into the other room and looks up a particular spell. He checks the 'recipe' for it and then gathers various components, which he places within a metal brazier. 

He then casts a spell and the brazier erupts into flame, with green smoke above. The flame then cease and within the brazier he and Katherine both see an image of the elf tending to a horse in a stable. Manuel casts another incantation and acts as though he is hearing something. Katherine watched fascinated as Mr. Gonzales cast the spell to locate President de Sucre. Someday I will be able to do this. The green smoke floated up and the imagine of an elf appeared.  He speaks aloud...."He is in Mexico.....at a village known as Sahuaripa....at an inn known as the El Toro.....that is not his home.....he is traveling.....his destination is." Manuel then abruptly stops the spell and has a surprised look on his face.

Everything about the spell seemed to freeze, as if it were waiting to see if it was still required. "What is it, Mr. Gonzales? Where is he going?" "Here. The El Parador Hotel and Cantina, here in Promise City. He will be here in three days time."   

'Here?" Kate ran her fingers over the box. "I will return this to him, of course. But why would he be coming here? Somehow I don't think it's to retrieve stolen property." He replies "I do not know. The spell is one of location, from it I cannot determine intent. But we will know soon enough."

"I had another question for you," Kate said, still exploring the outside of the box with her fingertips. "Why did you tell Sonoma she was to stay with us? What's coming?"  He replies, "For you I do not specifically know. My Granddaughter Dorita had concerns about your Indian friend Nanuet and his interest in my Great Granddaughter. I cast some informational spells to see what I could find out about him and received some odd answers. The magic indicated that he has only been alive for the last two days, which makes no sense at all.  So I then cast spells regarding Sonoma and her future, and it indicated that her path and Nanuet's were linked in some way.”

Kate waited to answer. The matter of Nanuet was a strange one, but they had known what had happened, and did not seem to hold it against him. "The Apache erased the memory of Nanuet from anyone who was not present, or is not his blood-kin," Kate began. She briefly explained their encounter with the Apache, including her own pledge to assist Nanuet, and the need for his disguise, including the fact that Mr. Gonzales had performed the disguising magic. 

“Beyond that I know not, some things can only be known as they occur," He concludes.   She says, "It is those things that frighten me. So much has changed so quickly I hardly know where I am. Sometimes I think I should have returned to Boston. But there have been good things too," she said, smiling at the gentleman. "Like meeting you and your family. And learning about magic."

Across the street, Nanuet sees no one in the church, so he quietly goes outside to the nearby grove. From there he concentrates and pictures the wolf, his new companion, in his mind. His consciousness wanders out over the nearby landscape until it reaches Maska. He calls to her using this mental connection, then sits down and waits for her to come to him. 

Several minutes pass before the wolf enters the grove and finds Nanuet. Nanuet kneels down and pets the wolf lovingly. "Very good Maska, very good." he says in Apache.   Nanuet and the wolf play together for a few moments before Nanuet settles down and prepares himself for reverie. "Maska, guard!" he says, commanding the wolf to stand guard over him as he meditates. Although being an elf he doesn't sleep he still must rest his mind and enter the trance like state of reverie each night. Before he does Nanuet tries to recall what Kajika taught him and he searches the spirits for Storm Goldeneye. Storm stands on a green grass plain hair blowing in the wind. 

She says to him “Your choice and your changes have become more than I expected.  You seem willing to do what needs to be done. I come to you with advice.  Remember fear causes people to see evil if they do not understand what is there and fear is a power that people have used for centuries to control others.  Do not expect everything to be as it is seen by others and follow the logical road to overcome your fears. Watch those that you trust they may see things in another way that they do not understand if you see through their eyes you can calm their minds.  

On your travels you will find things you may be able to use the tricks of the shaman that can be used to distract or as a weapon if needed. Copper dust and gun powder will create a green flash power that can blind for a short time but not cause true damage, a pouch of cactus needles can be placed in a pouch that will burst open in the face of another causing blindness and damage.  Follow the energy web that all living things create take what you need to heal from the web and return it when there is more than you need.  Remember, the raven is the trickster but he also saved the world by returning the sun.   I will answer what questions you have with the information I know but there is much I can not tell you.” 

He states, “A man named Riley has come to Promise City because of his visions. He sees the company from the stage ride that you accompanied to Promise City where we met in his vision, including you.”  Storm answers, “Kajika drew me to Riley on the same day that my physical body perished. His life as many parallels to your own. I do not know what the future has in store but I sense that he will be instrumental in helping to keep you alive to fulfill whatever destiny awaits you. You, in turn, will help to heal the blackness in his heart.” 

Nanuet says, “He sees us defending a creature he cannot name against other monsters and then a second time against humans. He names Kajika as a blood brother. Do you know of Riley or of the monster he sees us defending in his visions?"   Storm answers, “A monster is in the eye of the beholder. I sense that there is a creature in this region that does not belong here. It has a spiritual connection to the elvan people but not the Apache. That is all that I am aware of at this time but I will continue to concentrate on this.”  She then fades away. After Nanuet has his vision of Storm, he then enters his nightly reverie. During this time he revisits the memories of his life and refreshes his mind and body. 

Back at the El Parador, Katherine was undergoing an experience every bit as intimate and exhilarating as what was transpiring in Jake's room. She had never imagined the physical and mental sensations that channeling magic through her would create. While the experience was in no way sexual in nature that was the only comparative analogy she could make. 

Manuel Gonzales had begun with the various introductory spells. Before they had begun he said that he would teach her one or two, but once they had started she had an insatiable thirst to learn the next, and then the next, and then the next. 

They ran through his entire repertoire of spells for novice mages and she mastered them like a fish takes to water. There was no task that he could put to her that she did not grasp - within a matter of hours she could emit frost, create lights and flares, open and close doors, mend items, create sounds and even perform minor attempts at telekinesis. 

When they stopped she did not feel at all exhausted but rather felt elated. Manuel told her that the feeling was an adrenaline rush and would soon end but she would not have that. She told him of the past three months, how the only solace to her grief was found within a bottle, and how she desperately needed for this training to continue. 

Kate sat quietly and waited for his answer. For the first time in months her heart was beating. Since she’d lost Tom, while she smiled and even laughed, there had been a darkness she couldn’t lose, not even at the bottom of a bottle. There was joy in feeling the magic flow through her, something she never thought she’d feel again. 

He took a magical elixir, which he said would physically revitalize their bodies so that they could continue. She drank the oddly hued potion and felt as though she had just awoken from a full night's sleep, noticing a similar reaction in her teacher. 

Next he taught her about magic, how to detect it and then how to read magical script. He taught her the history of magical writings, that it was the ancient language of the people of Atlantis. Katherine had heard of the ancient lost kingdom from the writings of Homer. Manuel explained that the Iliad and the Odyssey were not the only writings of Homer. He had produced a third volume on the writings of Atlantis, a race of wizards who first channeled magic. Most copies of that manuscript had been destroyed during the wars fought between clerical and wizard magics. He explained how all magical books are written in that same secret script and how being found with such a book is usually punishable by death in most pro-Clerical countries. He concluded by teaching her how to inscribe magical runes. 

Manuel then said that a meal was in order before they continued any further. He cast a spell on the far end of his laboratory and a wood stove, pantry and ice chest appeared. He took from the box some chicken parts and prepared a cornmeal coating and then fried them up. He told her how cooking is similar to the creation of magical items, but even more satisfying in some ways, as the mundane is as important to life as the fantastic and how life must be balanced between the two. 

He poured her a sweet grape beverage from a wine bottle, which was tasty but totally devoid of alcohol. As they ate he told her that if they were to continue their relationship would change. He would not just be her teacher, as he was to Sonoma and would be to Ruby, but that he would become her mentor. He said that she had a special spark that he had not seen in many decades and how he would be honored to have an opportunity to fully teach her the gifts of magic. 

They finished the meal in silence, and for a moment Kate thought of how comforting it would be to sit at his feet and lay her head on his knee, as she had done with her father when she was a little girl. She felt very close to Manuel Gonzales just now. She had no doubt he would be a central figure in her life from now on. 

Following the meal he began instruction in her first true magical spells. He began with an enchantment spell used to magically turn one into a trusted ally. The spell would not control another but would make their perceptions of actions and suggestions be seen favorably. He said that he suspected that she would soon need this. He said that this particular spell was one that Sonoma had already mastered, and he speculated that Ruby had as well, so it was important for Kate to recognize and understand it if her companions chose to use such magic. 

The final spell that he taught her was one to create a magical field of protection around her, essentially a form of armor. He said that the spell had been around since the days of armored knights, but over the years had been modified to blend in with the attire as fashions had changed. In her case, when cast the armor would visually appear to be dark leather clothing, boots, pants, gloves, coat with the collar turned up and a hat, thus the only part of her that would not appear to be protected would be her face but the magic would even extend over it. He said that the magic would not stop a bullet fired point blank directly at her, but had the power to deflect those that would graze or cause minor injury. He said that he hoped that she would be studying with him for years to come, so learning that spell could help to make that possible, given the dangers that she and her companions found themselves in. 

He finished and said that he would teach her another spell on each of the next two days, but that now they both needed rest and to be revitalized with another elixir would not be wise. He headed back to his bedchamber and she departed the mansion. 

The cantina was dark and quiet as Katherine made her way back to her room. She entered, locked the door, and changed into her bedclothes. She was asleep within moments of her head hitting the pillow, and therefore missed seeing the first light of dawn now rising in the east.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Interlude Five: The Inn outside of Atlanta 

Meanwhile, approximately 1,700 miles east of Promise City, at a township outside of the city of Atlanta, Georgia.....* 

Beauregard Aloysius Dodge sat upon the hillside with three of his half-ogre companions eating some of the hardtack and beef jerky that Jasper had prepared for them and washing it down with a jug of moonshine that they had stolen. 

They looked down at the town below, specifically at the inn. It was a four-story wooden structure with over 10,000 feet of space inside of it, just a tad shy in size of the main house back on the plantation. This particular inn had been built in 1793, and was one of the few older buildings in the area to have survived Sherman’s razing of Atlanta back during the war. The first floor of the inn consisted primarily of a large restaurant while the upper three floors housed the rooms for guests. 

Dodge and his companions had disembarked the train at the nearby station two hours earlier, the next train on their journey west not leaving until the following morning. They had lugged their many heavy trunks over to the inn to obtain lodgings for the night, only to be denied admittance by the owner. “Their kind are not allowed inside,” the proprietor said while gesturing to the half-ogres. 

There were no other inns within walking distance, so they then trudged their luggage out of the town and up the long hillside where they pitched their bedrolls under a tree. It looked to be clear night, little chance of rain, so a night beneath the stars would have to suffice. But Dodge was fuming. To him his companions were more than just former slaves, they were family. Two were half-brothers and the other two were his illegitimate sons. It angered him that a country simpleton like the innkeeper would make arbitrary rules against him and his kin. And Dodge was not one to stew in his anger. 

They sat back and watched as it began. The glass from windows of the restaurant blew out into the street followed by the gusts of wind and flames behind them, as the sounds of multiple explosions and screams filled the night air. The doors were then blown off from their hinges as more explosions followed. The pillars of flame rapidly rose up through the doors and windows, engulfing the vast building on all sides. A few of the guests managed to jump to safety from windows along the upper floors, but the vast majority of the hundred or so patrons perished as the flaming walls, floors, ceilings and roof began to collapse inward. Some horses managed to escape from the adjacent barn before the hay inside ignited and the flames spread throughout the structure. 

Fire wagons from the city soon reached the scene of carnage but there was little that they could do. A crowd gathered around the building, watching the remains of it burn into the night as a great bonfire. None of the people in the crowd looked back towards the hillside. If they had they would have seen the human and half-ogres watching with glee, pathological grins plastered onto their faces. 

The remaining half-ogre, the one who had been secretly trained as an ogre mage, soon returned to his companions. He held within his hand a long metal stick with magical runes upon it and said to the human, “Master Beau, I had to use up ten charges. It was really big.” The man smiled as he looked up at his half-brother and replied, “That’s fine Jabby, it was worth it. How many are left for when we get to Arizona?” The half-ogre looked down at some markings on the Wand of Fireballs and replied “Seventy-three”.

*End of Interlude*


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Sixty-eight, “Morning Business”, Monday, January 9th, 1882:*

Jake woke as the first light snack through the curtains. He eased out of bed and tucked his companion in snugly. He quietly went about dressing, and gathering his hat and gun belt went out of the room to finish. Once down stairs he gets enough warm breakfast and coffee to share and heads out to the ore wagon looking for Elliott or his partner. 

"Morning. I looked for you last night, but didn't see you. I went up stairs to rest a short bit, but once I was in bed I found that I just couldn't get out." Jake beams a toothy smile. "I feel good today." He says tapping his lucky hat down. "This should be a good day for you as well. Your first haul."

Ralph Elliott says "Yes" in answer to Jake's question and then introduces him to his dwarven companion Torvald MacNaulty. The dwarf approaches Jake and looks him square in the eye. Jake can tell from the look that the dwarf is one serious customer. Torvald says, “I heard that you had a business proposition. Look, we don’t want another business partner in this. We just want the other partner we already have to not steal our well-earned shares. If you want to help us with the initial discussions we’ll be very willing to pay you for your time, but don’t be getting any ideas of becoming a silver millionaire from our shares. 

But if you’re looking to get in on this you should know that Fisk is the majority partner and I’m sure that he’s not interested in the daily management of a mine. Your best bet might be to negotiate something from from his 60% share. You’re in for a tough negotiation though, he’s not only a lawyer but one of the best gamblers in town.”

With a reassuring smile, Jake has a short sip of the coffee and then watches it steam in the cool morning air for a moment. "You said you were worried about Fisk, go easy on me. All I have done is help you get your delivery back together. I don't recall that anyone has paid me." He looks back and forth between Elliott and MacNaulty. "And neither am I hounding you for it." He warms both his hands on the coffee mug. "You asked me about my background for some reason, so I offered my services. I'm not breaking your arm." 

Jake grins and shakes his head. He offers them more coffee. " You seem to have a lot of unspecified area's in your contract. Like everything after you remove the ore. And when and how payments are made. I already told you I don't want to run a mining operation. If you'd like to hire me to help in the negotiations, I'd be willing to consider it. Do you have enough cash to get this first load processed? What exactly were you thinking sneaking this load in?" Take grabs a sausage and eats it while listening.

Elliott apologizes for his friend's manner saying, "Torvald has been all worked up ever since we found the silver. Listen, he wasn't there that night like Humphrey and I were. I appreciate what you did.  It took us close to a day to get that load packed up and brought to town and unfortunately our imaginations got the better of us. In hindsight we never should have attempted that hill with our dilapidated rig and animals. It was a lapse in judgement, which is what prompted me to ask you to help with the negotiations with Fisk. He would have seen that we were rattled and tired and taken advantage of that fact. Obviously Torvald still is, but I've had a day-and-a-half to get my head in order. 

Look, If you don't want to help that's fine, I think I can handle it now. But if you're still interested I'll pay you for your time. You said you were a gambler. How much do you make on a good night? Mind you I'm not asking about the best night you've ever had, but a regular good night at the table. I'd probably be willing to match that. Humphrey and I are willing to pay you from our shares so don't worry about Torvald and our other friend.  Jake replies, "I'm still interested in helping. Don't get me wrong, I appreciated Torvald's plain spoken honesty." Yeah right, thinks Jake. "Let's say a good night is $50." 

Elliott continues, “As for money, we won't have any until this first batch of ore is processed, but the yield is clearly higher than most around here so I doubt that Hubbard will have a problem doing it for anticipated credit.  While we're on the subject of money. Today I headed over to both Drover’s Livery to see about repairing our broken wagon and also the Bar H Stables to check have him check the condition of our remaining draft horse. No surprise but both are old and worth next to nothing. While I was at those places I made some inquiries regarding a freight wagon and team. The rig, harnesses and team that you’ve loaned to us would cost around $ 3,000 new. I figure in the used condition these are they’re worth around half of that, so that’s what my partners and I are willing to pay you once we have the cash together."

Jake replies, "I'm only part owner of the rig. Seems like a fair offer, we were planning on selling it. I'll clear it with the others today."  Jake makes some more small talk and then heads back to see who is around having breakfast.

Nanuet awakens to a beautiful day and a rumbling stomach. He plays with Maska for a bit and releases her to roam nearby outside of town. He also remembers Sonoma mentioning going with her today to the grocers.  Nanuet gathers his few things and heads over to the El Parador for breakfast. He notices Chester there and greets him. He doesn't mention anything about the visions he saw. He eats a hearty breakfast then looks to speak with Pedro. 

"Good morning Pedro. Did Jake ever get in touch with those men who were looking for him? I just wanted to make sure everything was OK with that. And if you see Sonoma, please tell her that I am ready to go with her to the grocer when she is ready."

"No, I missed Pedro" Jake says walking in to the end of the conversation from outside. "But I did just come from talking with the miners, if that's who you are referring to." Jake pats Nanuet on the back. Nanuet is startled when Jake pats him on the back. "Hey I was just asking about you." he stammers as he sees Jake continuing to walk. 

"I have an offer from the miners on the wagon and horses for $1,500. It sounds fair to me, want to accept it? Or would you rather shop around? I'll let you decide. Just let me know and I’ll tell them. I took the liberty of loaning them the wagon; they seemed to be in big trouble. I also thought it was a good way to find a buyer." Jake starts heading past Nanuet on his way. "Can you see if that is OK with the others? I'll see you later!" Jake is off twirling his hat on his fingertips.

"Too many things going on at once." Nanuet thinks to himself. "Well, as I see the others I will ask them, don't think I am going to go out of my way though, and the wagon isn't even ready yet so I am in no hurry. Sounds like a fair deal to me, more than I expected; but then again I have never purchased a wagon before. Maybe I will go and visit the old dwarf today, see how his ranching idea is working out."   Nanuet heads to the doorway to take in some fresh air and watch the people that wander by, waiting to see what Sonoma's plans are.

Jake wanders through the Cantina still twirling his hat looking for Sonoma. Finding her he quickly unloads the torrent of thoughts in his head. "Buenos Diaz, Senorita. Could you see to whatever else the miners out back needs for food or drinks this morning on me? If you Ruby manages to come down to eat before lunch could you add some flowers from me? Do you have something I can have to leave Katherine a note?" He presses some money into her hands. "Oh, and if it wasn't too much trouble whenever we happen to bump into each other, could you and your family teach me Spanish? You know, a few phrases here and there. I'm a fast learner." He takes the paper and pen from her "Gracias." He pops the hat back on his head, quickly scribes a note and writes 'Katherine' on the outside and puts it in Sonoma's hands. "Muchas gracias." He gives her a pat on the hand, followed by a big grin and heads out the door.

Sonoma shakes her head as Jake passes by her with his list and looks at the money he shoved into her hand it would cover not only what he asked for but most of the supplies that she would need to get for the day's meals plus a little left for her if she spent it wisely   She looks around the cantina and sees Nanuet rising from his meal  She says, "Are you ready to go?  Just let me get the men out back some breakfast and we can be on our way... if that is all right with you?"

The couple soon leaves the hotel and restaurant.  Sonoma thought through Jake's request she might be able to extend the walk with Nanuet and keep more of the money if she picked the flowers herself.  She says, “Do you remember where you found the flowers you gave me Jake asked me to get some for Ruby and I thought it might be nice to see where they grow.”

Ruby woke with a start. She sat straight up in bed, almost in a panic. She looked around, recognized Jake’s room, let out a big sigh, and then relaxed. She smiled as the memories of last night came back to her and she lay back down in bed. She snuggled under the covers and wished Jake was still there. She guessed he was at the bank. Judging by the light and the noise on the street below it had to be mid morning already. She had so much she had to do today but at the moment all she wanted was to stay in bed. She could still smell Jake on the pillow so she closed her eyes and drifted back to sleep. 

Chester wakes up fairly early in the morning. Military discipline still retained its hold on him, even though he'd been out for a couple years. He dresses and cleans his gun. You take care of your weapon and it'll take care of you. After reloading it, leaving an empty chamber beneath the hammer, he holsters the Remington.  The common room is fairly empty. He takes a table by the bar. Sonoma comes over and asks, "Good morning. What would you like for breakfast?"  Chester replies, "Hello, I'd like some eggs and bacon with a glass of buttermilk, please." Sonoma returns with the meal. "Thank you miss. This'll be fine." He eats heartily and pays his bill.  Leaving the El Parador, he heads to Driscoll's tannery. "Excuse me, sir. Are you looking for help? I don't have any experience, but am willing to learn."

Mr. Driscoll looks up from his counter. "I'm sorry, son. I need someone with experience. I don't have time to train a new person from scratch."  "Dang. OK. Thanks anyway. Do you know where the Breakheart mine is located?"  Chester gets the directions from Mr. Driscoll. He leaves the shop and walks from the east side to the west side of town and arrives at the mine. Chester is then directed to a one-story brick building, which is the office to the Silverbell Mining Company, the parent company of the Breakheart Mine. A small man interviews him with eyeglasses named Earl Hogan, who is the clerk and assayer for the mining company. 

The clerk is disappointed by Cheater’s lack of prior experience but impressed with his military background. Hogan says "Well, you're in luck. We lost three miners last week so I'm not being all that picky. The job pays $ 12 a week for a six-day workweek. If you're interested in starting today for a half-day's wage show up at 1:00 PM, otherwise report to the minehead tomorrow morning at 8:00 AM."

Jake has almost an hour extra time until he has to go to the bank, so he heads back to the prospectors and asks Ralph Elliott to take a walk with him. Jake confirms that Elliott has his deed with him and they head over to the law office of Mitchell Berg, a small single-story timber and adobe building on Allen Street next to Lacey's General Store. 

Berg hasn't officially opened for business yet but the building also serves as his home so he lets them in. Jake explains that his friend has a deed drawn up by Hamilton Fisk and would like a second opinion on it. Berg says that he normally charges $ 2 to draw up a deed, but since he isn't overly fond of his competitor offers to take a look at it for free. Elliott thanks him but insists on paying at least a dollar for the man's time and hands it over for examination. Berg confirms what Jake had concluded, that it appears to be solid but surprisingly makes no mention of how the Ore gets from Fisk Mountain to Promise City for processing. 

Berg says "I assume you must have found something, otherwise you wouldn't be bothering me half-a-year after the date on the deed. Fisk will want to draw up any other legal papers you need but don't let him. Heck, his even drawing this up was a conflict of interest since it was his own land. Check with Elton Hubbard, he'll tell you I'm an honest person to deal with."    Jake replies, "Thanks Mr. Berg, I'll let the partners discuss this some more. I'm inclined to recommending your services. We'll come back later. Anything else Elliot?" Having nothing else to cover Jake and the miner leave the office. 

Outside in the street Jake says to Elliot, "Do you know Hubbard? Would you trust his recommendation? I'll ask around today about Berg and see what else I can find. I'll ask around about other services you may be needing. Let me know if there are people you are going to use and trust so I don't waste my time." Jake walks with him a bit. "I'll be at the Cantina just after dinner, and maybe in the afternoon too. I'll be dealing at the Lone Star tonight. Catch up with me and let me know how things go today. Good luck." Jake gives him a firm handshake. While in contact with him his less noble side realizes how easy it would be to take the deed from him. "Do you and your partners have copies of those deeds in safe places? If not, get it done."   Jake arrives at the bank. The first two hours are very busy, which is not altogether surprising since the bank had been closed the prior two days. Jake keeps an eye on most customers but doesn't see anything to bother him. 

An hour later, when she woke again, she made herself get up. She threw on Jake’s shirt and as she grabbed her clothes, she noticed a note nearby with a dagger next to it. It said, "Good morning Ruby, I have some business to attend to, and will see you later. Perhaps you could evaluate this pretty knife with the other items? Stay out of trouble, or at least wait for me. Jake." Ruby smiled. Jake didn’t want to miss anything but as far as she was concerned Jake was the trouble. 

She took one last look around Jake’s room, left the gun he had let her borrow on the dresser and snuck back to her room. She wanted to tell Kate what happened but she had so much to do she didn’t think she had time so she was extra careful to be quiet. Kate was probably off reading anyway she told herself. 

Ruby argued with herself over what to do today as she dressed. She decided she wanted a bath so she would head there first. She wanted to see Judge Lacey and apologize for missing their lunch and not that she wanted to, but she would stop at the Palace Saloon and speak with Mr. Adair. She needed to get her gun back from the Marshall and she wanted to see Mr. Gonzales today too. Oh and most importantly, make a visit to Morgan Earp. Ruby guessed that will be even more unpleasant than her talk with Mr. Adair.   She decides to head downstairs to grab a bite to eat before she heads out.


----------



## Silver Moon

_*Interlude Six: The Reporter

Meanwhile, approximately 800 miles to the northwest, at a posh San Francisco hotel…..*_ 

San Francisco Examiner intern reporter William Randolph Hearst was home on semester break from Harvard and had been sent out on his first assignment. He surveyed the room as his colleague photographed the destruction. The man taking the pictures says, “Gads Willie, hard to believe that all this damage was done in such a short time. How did it happen?” Hearst replies, “Just take the pictures Tad, I’ll ask the questions.”. 

The reporter walks over to the man on the opposite side of the room, examining a broken pillar. Hearst asks him “Did you say that most of this was done by a pair of giants?” Sir Bainbridge W. Strafford, Manager of the Hathaway Grand Hotel, replies in his upper crust British accent “Yes sir. Each was as tall as three men atop each other. Their human companion stated that the tone from the whistle that our concierge used to signal the bellhops was a minor annoyance to them, which escalated as their visit progressed. What you see here is an expression of their displeasure.” 

Hearst just shakes his head in amazement as Stafford continues, “Most of the damage appears to be cosmetic in nature, but the support post that was knocked out has created some structural damage that will be rather costly for us to renovate. You can be assured that Mr. Phineas T. Barnum will be receiving an invoice for all of the related repair expenses.” 

“And where did they go next?” Hearst answers. Strafford answers “I believe that they were proceeding directly to the railroad station.” The reporter’s head jerks up with an alarmed look and he tells the photographer “Pack up Tad, and hurry.” “Why” the man replies. Hearst answers “Because trains use whistles too.”


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Sixty-nine, “Afternoon Business”, Monday, January 9th, 1882:*

At the mining office Chester says, "Thank you, Mr. Hogan. I really appreciate this. I can go today. I just have to go back to my room to drop off my gun. I don't think I'll need it down in the mine." He looks at his pocket watch, taking note of the time.   "Is the mine near here?" Getting an answer, he trots back to the El Parador to leave his gun.  He thinks to himself “I heard mining was dangerous, but three men in a week? I better watch my step.”

Ruby grabs a fast lunch then heads over for a bath. After her bath she stops in the General Store to see Mr. Lacey. She walks in and he is behind the counter wrapping up someone’s purchase. After the customer leaves she approaches him. 

“Hello, Mr. Lacey. Did you get my note yesterday? I left it under the door for you. I’m really sorry I couldn’t make lunch with you. You see, something very important came up and it had to be done right away. I’m sure you understand.”  He smiles back at her and says in a casual tone "Nothing to worry about Miss. West, I understand that you have lots to do." She notes that there is no enthusiasm at all in his voice, nor do his eyes have the wide vibrant look that she saw in them on Friday night.  She answers, “Can we make it another day perhaps? I did promise to make it up to you.” She smiles sweetly at him.   "Perhaps." is all that he says in response to that question and comment.

Ruby thought she should leave well enough alone, she didn't know why she had agreed to lunch with him in the first place. But she knew he was upset with her, and lonely.  "Oh don't be mad at me, Mr. Lacey. I couldn't bare the thought. Now I have some things I need to buy, but not right now. So when I come back I expect you to have a new date in mind for us to share a meal. Don't disappointment me!" With that she heads out. 

Since it was getting late Ruby decided to use any excuse she could to avoid her chat with Mr. Adair. It could wait another day. No, next stop would be Mr. Gonzales. That she was looking forward to. She heads back to the Cantina.

Shortly after noon Jake sees a familiar face as Neil Cassidy arrives to make a deposit.  "Good Afternoon Mr. Cassidy." Says Jake with a friendly smile. "Aren't you going to leave some out for me to win back?" Jake just gives him a friendly wave and leaves him to his transaction. 

Cassidy replies, "Mr. Cook, what are you doing here?" "It's my day job," Jake replies. Cassidy laughs and says, "Okay, just make sure that the James Gang doesn't come back. Can't go losing my favorite dealer." 

When it is slow, Jake will deposit $300 of his own money in the bank. During the day he takes whatever opportunities he has with the bank owners or customers to find out what he can about the Lawyers Fisk and Berg. He discovers that Mitchell Berg is highly ethical and will not take cases to defend people who he feels are guilty of crimes. Fisk however, will take any case he can. Fisk also has the reputation of being a compulsive gambler. 

He's also curious to learn what he can about the silver mining and processing business in casual conversations, but most depositors that day are not involved directly with the business.

Scarface Jones returns with the lunches. Morgan Condon gives him some money to go buy some paint and brushes. He returns with the supplies and a stepladder just before the bank closes at 3PM. Once the customers are gone Jones starts painting one of the interior walls. The counting is going on simultaneous to that and Jake keeps a close eye on the handyman. 

Kate didn't wake until the sun was well past it's zenith. She pushed her hands up above her head and stretched, releasing a long sigh. How strange it was to wake with a head not muddled by nightmares or alcohol. Strange and wonderful. 

Last night seemed like a dream. Had she really learned so much? Once they had started, it seemed impossible to stop learning. To be honest, it had surprised her how quickly her mind jumped forward to welcome the new knowledge. For the last months it had been sluggish, refusing to respond to much of anything. 

Kate slipped out of bed and padded across the floor in her bare feet, first feeling the cool smoothness of the wood floor, and then the sun-warmed texture of the woven rug. As she had yesterday, she looked at her face in the mirror. 

A different woman than yesterday looked back. Yesterday a woman with dark circles under her eyes and grief wrapped around her like a cloak had occupied that mirror. Today wide, bright eyes looked back from the glass. The shadow had receded. It was still there, but it no longer dominated. Kate hummed as she began to brush her hair, stroke after stroke until it shone in the sun. Then she braided and pinned it up in a softer style than usual. 

Kate dressed in a lovely cream dress with a layered skirt and vibrant purple trim. As she reached into the lid for the matching hat, her hand touched a small glass bottle. Why not? She pulled out the little bottle and applied the perfume behind her ears and in the hollow of her throat. The familiar aroma brought thoughts of Tom, and she smiled toward his picture. 

She pinned on her hat, picked up her letters to her family, and went humming downstairs to get a quick meal. Hopefully she could still make it to the post office.  Kate sat at a table downstairs in the El Parador writing notes, with another note from Jake at her elbow. Dinner tonight with all of them, including Mr. Riley and Mr. Martin was a good idea, and if she'd risen earlier it would have been simple to arrange. The only thing she could think of to do was leave them all notes and hope they got them in time.   She left the notes with Pedro with an apology for the trouble, and left for the post office.

Katherine finishes her errand to the post office and then returns to the El Parador for another quick bite to eat. Ruby soon joins her and the two then head up to the room of Manuel Gonzales.   The old elvan wizard says that he would like to teach Kate another spell that she might find useful, one to help put people to sleep, but before he does so he would like to teach his little bird Ruby a few pieces of magic as well.

Ruby says, Mr. Gonzales, I brought up these items for you to look at. We found them in the cave and thought they might be of some use to us. Maybe when you have a chance you can look at them?" She shows him the piccolo, Jake's coat and the dagger from Jake's room. "I know you mentioned this jacket could protect but how does that work? Is there a way to change the appearance of it? There is someone I would like to keep safe," she says with a slight blush.   

"So I've noticed," he says with a mischievous grin. He then explains to her how magic is something that he personally can use but that he is a wizard which means that he has to first study his spells. As such, he has to guess in advance what spells might be needed. One such spell is used to identify the magic properties of items, however he has only studied one of that particular spell so could only identify a single item on this day. Of the three items that she has presented he asks her to choose which one she would like him to do this with.

She then asks, "Oh, and why do you call us your little birds? I'm curious."  He says "It is what I call all of my apprentices, as well as my daughters, granddaughters, great granddaughters and great great granddaughters. You are all my little birds, but each of you is unique so you are your own species of bird. Katherine is my sandpiper while you are my golden eagle."

She replies, "How about you look at the jacket? Maybe tomorrow you can look at the other stuff." Ruby pauses in thought. "Why a golden eagle? I don't know anything about birds."  Manuel smiles and says "Because the golden eagle is a bird that has a keen sense of observation just as you do. In fact, few other birds can match it's superb vision. 

It is also one of the more beautiful birds, standing out among other birds as one of majesty and grace. It makes sounds that can carry over long distances. It is also a bird that is very capable of defending itself."   She says, "Well, that is a lovely compliment, but I'm not sure I could live up to all that."

He has the ladies follow him into his workshop where he takes some colored dust from inside of a bucket and sprinkles it over the coat. He then casts a spell and they see light radiating from his hands and then encompassing the leather duster. Unlike other spells, this one ends quickly and the light fades. 

He tells the ladies "It is a Duster of Protection. It is similar to a magical armor spell that I taught last night to you my sandpiper. The difference is that anyone could wear this, not just a mage. It would afford the wearer protection from physical attacks and also stop some spells. While it would probably not stop a bullet fired directly into it from point blank it would deflect those that would otherwise graze or cause minor injury. 

As to changing it's appearance, if you were to cut or otherwise physically alter the coat you could cause it to lose its magical properties. Furthermore, the magical protections on it would make it resistant to natural dyes or minor color change spells. However, given some time I could probably create a magical dye that would hold. Ask your friend exactly what color he wishes it to be I and will start preparing the enchanted pigments."  She states, “Am I that obvious Mr. Gonzales?" Ruby glanced at Kate. She hadn't had a chance yet to tell her what happened. How could the old elf know anyway? "I'll ask him tonight."

Kate tried to suppress a grin and nodded at Ruby. Ruby and Jake had been dancing around each other for days. Subtly perhaps, but it was there. Kate doubted Mr. Gonzales was one to miss any clues, however. Suddenly she wondered what he had gathered about her.

Sanoma returns from her day with Nanuet with a glow to her face a song in her voice and a smile that seems to stay well into the late afternoon. After catching up on her chores and placing the flowers on Ruby's bed with a note saying they are from Jake she heads to Manuel's room for her studies as she thinks she will have need of anything else he can teach her soon.  Kate smiled at Sonoma she came glowing into her great-grandfathers workshop. One by one her new friends were pairing off, but Katherine didn't feel left out. She had discovered something else to love last night.   "Did you have a good day?" Kate asked Sonoma as she came in. "You look as if you did. We were just getting started."


It's around a quarter past four when the counting and painting are done and the bank is locked up for the day.  Jake heads back to the Cantina and will spend a few minutes downstairs chatting with anyone he knows there before he goes back upstairs.

Jake is in luck in that the gambler Conrad Booth is there having supper. Booth plays at the Long Branch Saloon, the same place where Hamilton Fisk plays. Booth tells Jake that Fisk doesn't normally play at his table, choosing to play with a dealer named Edsel Trask instead, but Booth has been around Fisk long enough to know him rather well. Booth's gut feeling about Fisk is that he is the type of lawyer and gambler who an analogy can be made to a snake or lizard. Really pushes the envelope on ethics or honesty, doesn't outright cheat due to the risk of getting caught, but probably would if he could get away with it.

Jake heads up to his room. He finds the revolver that he had loaned to Ruby, and decides it is a good time to handle some business at the gunsmith. He takes the single and double action revolver with him and heads over to Pierre’s, and hopes Al Brower is there. 

"Hi Al," Jake greets the man who he's gambled with, "Introduce me to your gunsmith." He shows the man his prized single action fast draw Colt 45 peacemaker, and the similar weapon he recovered from the rustler's cave. "I want the fastest, most reliable pistol I can own. I had this worked over by a smith a while back. Do I have it already?" 

He also wants to trade the two extra pistols and holsters he brought in for a double action long barrel colt 45 with holster. "I don't care if it is new or not, just in good shape. And I don't want to carry two different cartridges."  Pierre Jaquet is rather impressed with how well Jake has maintained his weapon, commenting that "Most people don't clean their weapons as often as they should. It is good to see someone who takes pride in maintaining one in peak condition." 

He does have a new long barrel colt 45 in stock. He says that he has doesn't have any used ones at the moment. Of the two pistols being traded in one is in better shape than the other. Pierre calculates the trade value, subtracts that from the cost of the colt, and charges Jake $ 10.00 for the balance. Pierre then gives him a cigar as well, with Al explaining "We also own the cigar store around the corner as well as this store and most of the Comique."

Chester spends the afternoon at the Breakheart mine finding it to be very tiring work. His coworkers are all rugged men by the names of Alcorn Roony, Shamus O'Hara, Brian Kelso, Ajax Gormly, Rafe Dobbins and Nutly Bester. He is surprised to see that all of them are wearing side arms. He then finds out that the three who died were not killed in a mining accident, they were shot dead by Arcade's Gang who were apparently out to get one for what the men believes was a case of mistaken identity.   He thinks “Wow. This burg is a dangerous place--even miners have to worry about getting shot.”

Chester's muscles and back are hurting by the time 5PM rolls around and the workday ends. He heads back to the Cantina wondering if there might be some easier work elsewhere.  Chester's clothes are covered in rock dust. He trudges up to his room and changes into fresh ones. Remembering what he learned at the mine, he straps on his gun. The ex-soldier heads downstairs for supper. Seeing some familiar faces, he walks over to Jake and Nanuet. "Good evening gentlemen. Can I sit wit' you?" 

Jake replies, "Hi Chester. We were just waiting for the ladies. Have a seat. You look tired." 

"Yep. I just spent a half-day at the Breakheart Mine. That's real back-breaking work. What have you two been up to today?"  At the mention of working at the Breakheart Jake visibly winces. "My condolences." He takes out the cigar Al Brower gave him and offers it to Chester. "I've never acquired a taste for these foul things. Care to have this for your after dinner smoke? A man who works that hard ought to have some pleasure." Chester accepts the cigar. "Thank you kindly, Mr. Cook. I think a cigar is just what the doctor ordered." 

The man called Silver Jake Cook leans his chair back on two legs and props his feet on one of the empty chairs. "I had a few errands to run, did my stint at the Condon's bank and then went and bought myself a new long barrel Colt six shooter. No where near as destructive to my body as your job. Though I am getting pretty busy and if things work out right I may be giving up the bank job." 

"The bank? Are you a teller there? I'm not sure I'm cut out for the mining business." Chester says with some chagrin. "Teller?." Snorts Jake. "Hardly, I pass for what they call security. I'm the hired gun there." "Will the bank be looking for new people?" Asks Chester "I don't think so. But if I decide to give up the guard job I'll let you know." Then Chester turns to the other, "And you, Mr. Nanuet, what do you do for a living?" Jake chats with the two of them a while. 

Meanwhile, the women spend the entire afternoon with Gonzales. He begins Katherine, having her review the Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation and Charm Person spells. He then has Sanoma and Ruby try all of those. He then has Katherine work alone on her magical armor spell, while he gives Sanoma and Ruby the lecture about magical writings and an introductory lesson in that. 

He gives both Bards a lesson in how to "sing" magic, and they find that he has a rich tenor voice. He asks them to practice, while he goes and has a private conversation with Katherine. 

He then has the women come back together and teaches all three of them the spell that will put people or animals to sleep. By the time he concludes they are all tired and hungry and the three women head out and back to the Cantina to eat. They arrive to see Chester, Jake and Nanuet at one of the larger tables waiting for them.  When the ladies arrive Jake stands to greet them. Chester stands as well.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 70, “Girl’s Talk”, Monday, January 9th, 1882:*

Ruby walks right up to Jake and smiles at him. She nods at the others and waits for Kate and Sonoma to be out of earshot and involved in other conversations.  “I missed you this morning, when I woke up, I wished you were there. You must trust me to leave me alone in your room, although I guess there isn’t much left of yours for me to steal, huh?” She tugs on his coat. “How did you sleep?”

Jake smiles warmly at her. "I had some business that I was supposed to take care of last night that I did first thing in the morning. Turns out I had something more important to do last night. I slept great." Jake takes his hat off and runs his hand through his hair. And then rhetorically, "That's an interesting question. Is there anything I have that you haven't stolen?" He puts his hat back on and then pulls out a chair for her to sit down.

"Good afternoon, gentlemen, I trust you had a pleasant day," Kate said as she took a seat between Nanuet and Mr. Martin.   Chester replies with a slight bow, "Good afternoon, Mrs. Kale. I worked a half-day over at the Breakheart mine. It's rough work, believe me. But, it's a job." He shrugs. "How was your day?" "Lovely, thank you." She looked at the faces of her friends and leaned over to Mr. Martin. "We seem to be the odd men out here, don't we?" she whispered with a little laugh. 

He looks at her a bit quizzically. Whispering back, he says, "What do you mean? I'm not sure I understand." "Oh, I just happened to notice that my companions seem to be pairing off,"she whispered before she raised her voice. "Mr. Riley isn't here? I left him a note." Chester replies "I haven't seen him since last night. He was still in the common room when I went to bed. Did you come back after I left?"  She answers, "No, I'm sorry. I hope you didn't wait long, something came up."

"Katherine Kale" Jake cocks his head slightly to one side with just the touch of a smile, "you are positively glowing today." She can tell by slight flexing of his nostrils that he has noticed her perfume. "Yes, something is different today." His smile widens and looks about the table. "If I may be so forward, we have the most beautiful women in Promise City arrayed around us and they are all positively radiant today. Well what ever it is, I for one am grateful." 

Jake asks Nanuet if he was able to ask the others about the wagon and learns he has not. "I am helping out these miners," He tells them all, "and it turns out they are in need of a good sturdy wagon. They offered us $1,500 for ours. I assume that is a fair price, should I sell it on our behalf?"

Ruby states, I don't know anything about wagons, but that sounds like a lot of money for one. You should sell it. So... what does everyone have planned for tonight?" Ruby glances at Jake. "Maybe Nanuet, Sonoma, Mr. Martin and Mr. Riley, if he shows up, would like to join us at the Lone Star?"  Chester states, "I would be honored, Miss West. Will you and Mrs. Kale be performing tonight?" 

Jake states "Hearing Ruby sing is well worth the trip, Mr. Martin," Kate encouraged him. "We'd be pleased to have you." "Thank you for the compliment, Jake, I had a good night. I doubt we'll be offered a better price for the wagon, we should sell it. Flint should be able to get a good deal of lumber for his new ranch. Perhaps I'll go out there tomorrow. It might be a good place for those shooting lessons we talked about, Jake."

Ruby answers, "Oh, yes I will be singing. Kate doesn't sing but she plays the piano. Right now she serves the tables but I think that is below her." Ruby glances over to her friend. "I think she should be a teacher or something smart like that.  It's been very exciting at the Lone Star recently. I hope you like excitement, Mr. Martin."

Jake raises his eyebrows at the mention of everyone going to the Lone Star. I guess everything is mended with the Whipples. At least enough to go back in. He chuckles quietly.  "I don't know if we'd have enough time after I get off from the bank tomorrow. But I'm not working Wednesday if that works."

Ruby states, “I’m starving so let’s eat! We had a busy afternoon today, we…uh…well, we were busy.” Ruby realizes she doesn’t know if she can trust Mr. Martin with information about their “training”. Trying to change the subject, “Well, I have to go get my gun from the Marshal after dinner. Anyone care to join me? Oh and Kate did you talk to Maggie today? I thought you were going to.”  Kate answers, No, I haven't. I got up quite late today. I thought I might go over early and speak to her. I'm not sure how well I can present the idea, but I"ll try. I'll go right after dinner." "She trusts you, you can do it. I'd be more concerned looking Tom in the face..." Ruby says laughing. Kate blushed and fiddled with her napkin. "Well, maybe I can use that to my advantage. I think he'll behave himself, Ruby," she laughed. "Apparently Maggie gave him a rather large piece of her mind."

Conversation at dinner was light, and Kate found herself smiling through it, even with the prospect of talking to Tom Whipple afterwards. Without Mr. Riley there they really couldn't discuss his dreams, so any business of the wagon was quickly finished.  Kate wasn't sure she'd make it back to the El Parador before it was time to begin work, so she would have to put the bustle cover on now. There was no way she could manage it alone in these skirts, so she asked Ruby to come upstairs with her. 

Kate shut the door with a quiet click and unbuttoned the top button of her dress. Ruby sprawled out on her bed and propped her head up on her hands. "You look very happy today," Kate laughed. “I am very happy today,” Ruby replied. “Today, for the first time in a long time, I woke up somewhere I wanted to be.” Ruby didn’t have to look at Kate to know she had a questioning look on her face. She wasn’t sure how her friend was going to take the news but she was dying to tell her anyway. “I woke up in Jake’s room.” 

Kate's face turned a deep crimson. "Ruby! I knew you were, well... interested. Last night you were both almost shouting that you wanted to be alone, but...so soon?"  “So soon? We waited a week!” Ruby laughs at Kate’s shocked expression. “Kate, I’m kidding.” Ruby shrugged. “I don’t know, it just happened, not like it was planned or anything...” Ruby drifts off for a moment then continues softly, “But it was wonderful. It felt… different.” 

Kate sat on the bed next to her friend. "I don't have a lot of experience with this," she began slowly. "There was only Tom. But it seems it should be different. Jake isn't any other man, is he?"   Ruby sighed. “I don’t know. Why should he be any different? They are all the same in my experience and will take advantage of you if you let them. But I wanted to stay and I never stay Kate,” she pauses, “Ever.” She gets a sly smile on her face. “Oh, but it was worth it…” 

"Then your experience is just a limited as mine. Not every man is out for an advantage. After all..." Kate paused, considering. "Tom still married me, even though we....well, you know," she finished blushing.  Ruby says, “Oh my experience is not limited. Believe me, it’s not. I’m sure Jake is a happy boy today. It’s just I don’t ever stay afterwards… that’s when you can really get yourself into trouble.” Ruby pauses, then continues with a laugh, “But are you admitting to being a bad girl before you got married?” Ruby laughs. “I bet your family would love to know that. What would they think?” Ruby takes Kate’s hand. “Kate, those kinds of things don’t matter in my world.” Ruby gets serious. “And if there are men out there not trying to take advantage I haven’t found one yet. But…” Ruby sits up on her feet, “Jake was worth every second.” 
Sonoma excuses herself to help bring out their dinners.

"Just don't get too set in your ideas. Jake may surprise you, in more ways then he did last night," she said with a mischievous little laugh. "Oh but Ruby, I had the most wonderful night last night as well. Of course, I spent my night with a much older man." 

Ruby arches her eyebrows. “And what is that all about? You do seem different today…”  Kate answers, "I went back up to see Mr. Gonzales after you went upstairs last night. I was curious about him telling Sonoma to stay with us, and I wanted him to look at that box I got from the caves. He was getting ready for bed, poor man. I disturbed him I think. But he was very kind and agreed to teach me another spell. After that we just kept going.   He wanted to stop after we finished the novice spells, but I've never felt anything like the magic. I didn't want it to stop. I didn't want to go back to my room and try to go to sleep alone. So we drank potions to refresh us and kept going. It was the most amazing thing. 

And it was good to tell someone, about Tom. I drank myself to sleep almost every night in Tombstone, did you know that? Ruby, I woke up this afternoon, and my head was clear. No hangover, no nightmares. Just this lightness. Like I'd found Katherine again." 

Ruby smiled. “I am good at reading people and I can tell he has taken a liking to you, Mr. Gonzales that is. Why wouldn’t he, you’re very smart and likable. He must get lonely after all having to hide his talents. And magic, well it is something isn’t it. Of course, I don’t know what it’s like to learn it out of a book but it is a very special feeling. Kinda tingly, no?”  “Oh, but I didn’t know you drank every night Kate. I’m very sorry I should have guessed. You must be lonely and missing Tom so badly.” 

Ruby looked away. “You know I never really had friends to talk to, especially not girls. But I couldn’t wait to tell you about Jake. It’s a funny thing for me. And maybe you need to tell me about Tom. Or maybe you just need someone to tell you it’s going to be ok.” Ruby moves closer to Kate and hugs her. “I really hope it is going to be ok. And I’m glad you found something to believe in, we all need that to keep us going.” Ruby stroked Kate's hair as she had done for her earlier. She hoped her words helped and that Kate believed her. 

"Well, you have friends now, and I'm lucky to be one of them." Kate continued to lean against Ruby as she haltingly began to tell her about Tom. About how they'd met in his stables and their courtship over the course of two years. About his delight in poking fun at polite society even as he moved perfectly though it, his deep love of horses and how he taught her to train them, and even how they sometimes fought over going to church. "My mother's French, you know. When Papa went to the war, she stopped taking us, and when he returned he didn't force the issue. It drove Tom crazy how I wouldn't go." 

Kate pulled in a long, slow breath and sighed. "Thank you Ruby, I've been needing to do that for a long time." She sat up and smiled. "No matter how much it hurts, I wouldn't trade being with him for anything. And now it's time to start again, and maybe this new life can be just as wonderful in its own way."   Ruby says, "Why not, Kate? That's what starting over is all about." 

Katherine pinned her hat on and adjusted the neckline of her dress, removing the high collar that choked her and clasping a necklace around her throat. Once the shocking bustle was in place the ladies went back downstairs and Kate headed to the Lone Star.

Katherine arrives a the Lone Star. It is still early in the evening and there are only five customers inside, at two of the smaller tables eating dinner. She recognizes four of them, Stanley and Helen Barker at one table and Al Brower with Pierre Jaquet and another man. Maggie has just finished bringing food to both tables, Jeff Mills in standing behind the bar and she hears Tom Whipple out in the kitchen. Maggie checks with both tables to make sure that they have what they need. 

She then asks Katherine to join her upstairs for a brief chat. Once they get in Maggie’s room she says “I had a long talk with Tom. He’s physically and mentally spent and is ready to just walk away from this town and start over at this point. 

Tom went to the telegraph office this morning to wire Father not to come, but it was too late. There was a telegram waiting that Father sent from Pueblo, Colorado saying that they were already on their way. They apparently left Denver yesterday morning right after the church services. He expects to arrive here by Tuesday night or Wednesday morning. He’ll be bringing Cousin Teddy and Teddy’s fiancé Alexis with him and wired to let us know we'll need an extra room available for her. Poor Job, he'll probably be out of jail only to have us then kick him out of his room." 

"I hope you won't be upset with me Maggie, but I have a suggestion for you. I thought it was important to tell Ruby and Jake what is happening. They would have been concerned about my returning here if they didn't know the truth.  Jake made a very interesting suggestion. A bit radical, but it is an unusual situation. Rather than try to tell the truth, you could let it be known that you and Tom are getting a divorce. Say you each retain half-ownership and will continue on with the business. You still may not be able to be known as siblings, but you would be free." 

Maggie replies “Do you think that we haven’t already thought of that? Last year when the whole town was talking and Tom’s affair with Flossie we approached Judge Isby to obtain a divorce. He wouldn’t grant it. He told Tom to stop fooling around and for the two of us to work out our differences.”

Kate answers, "Oh Maggie, I'm so sorry. I feel responsible. I know this happened long before I arrived here, but it seems what happened Saturday has brought it all to a head.  There must be something we can do. Go to another town for the divorce perhaps?" Kate began to pace around the room. "I know you don't want to give up this business, and you shouldn't have to. I can't believe people would think worse of Tom for protecting his sister than they do for cheating on his wife."

Maggie replies, "We can't go to another town. No other Judge would know us and would require seeing a Marriage License before granting it. And we can't get a license because we were never married.   You're right about one thing, it has gotten worse. Tom is so angry and bitter, more so since I asked him about his feelings to Flossie. He indicated that he’d propose marriage to her right now if he could, but after all this time apart he’s sure that she would not accept.”

"Maggie, what if you were to take on partners in the Lone Star?" Kate said suddenly. "For example, say I, and Jake and Ruby, if they're amenable, were to buy shares in it? We could buy enough to have the controlling interest. You said Tom was ready pick up and leave anyway.  If we take over as the public owners, could you and Tom tell the truth? It would no longer be your reputation that mattered. You would continue running the business, of course, I don't have that kind of skill. After a time you could buy your interest back from us. Do you think it could work, or am I naive to believe it would make a difference?"

She replies, "Well, Tom's ready to leave, but I don't think he'll go without me and I'm not going. He'd probably go back to Denver with Father if he could, but that would really but up to our Father. I'd say the real issue though is Flossie, although I don't know how we'd ever manage to get her and Tom back together to talk without the whole town finding out."

Kate says, "I'm a little confused. Are you saying that if Tom knows Flossie will still have him, he'll do what? Just tell the truth and be done with it? Or go along with my idea? I'm sure we could manage to get them in the same place somehow." Maggie starts to cry "I don't know. It's all a mess. He won't even discuss it at this point. And if we get them together and she breaks his heart worse than it already is that will just make matters worse."

Kate leaned down and put her arms around Maggie. "I'm not so sure about that. He needs to know if there is hope or not. If there isn't, he can finally get on with his life. It may be worse for a while, but it will be better in the end. I'll go down and talk to Tom."   She stayed a few more minutes until Maggie was able to pull herself together a bit, then left the room and went down into the kitchen looking for Tom Whipple.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 71, “Ruby’s Apology”, Monday, January 9th, 1882:*

Tom Whipple is busy frying up some chicken and baking some potatoes when Katherine enters the room. He is a little startled by her entry into the kitchen and seems to be uncomfortable in her presence. He says, "Thanks for coming back. I'm sorry for messing things up."  

Kate says, "No, don't apologize. You didn't really do anything. I'm not sure why Ruby was so bothered, but I should have come back in after she pulled me out. It was wrong to leave you in the lurch like that.  All of this is not my business, I know, but I feel responsible. I want to help if I can. If I’m overstepping my boundaries, I'm sorry. I don't like to see people I care about hurting. If it helps I admire you for giving up so much to protect your sister." Kate tilted her head down and looked up from beneath her lashes. "And I'm flattered you...took an interest in me."  

She lifted her head again with a little blush to her cheeks. "Will you listen to my idea?" "Yes Ma'am" is his reply. "Katherine will be fine," she said gently.   "I wondered if myself, and perhaps Jake and Ruby, were to buy interests in the business and become it's public face for a while, that you and Maggie could come clean without damaging the business. After the dust settles and people got used to thinking about you as siblings, we would sell our interests back to you. 

We could run some ads stating the Lone Star is under new management, and perhaps have some news stories written about how the misunderstanding came about. It does require laying out your personal business, but I'm sure you can see the necessity.  Do you think this could work?"

He replies, "Well...Katherine. I don't think that we should be making any drastic changes until I have a chance to discuss this situation with my father. He and my cousin will be arriving tomorrow night. He obviously has a strong interest in our success.  I.....at this point I, well, I don't know what to do. Last week everything was going so well and then it all fell apart just as quick. I wish I never came to this awful place. What was I thinking? Two years ago this was no place for a lady and I brought two of them here and subsequently ruined both of their lives."

Kate says, "Nothing has really changed from last week. We had a misunderstanding, and now it's cleared up. Jake and Ruby will be along in a little while, and we'll all get back to our work. What has changed is that you and Maggie are facing the fact that you can't continue to go on like this. 

And you listen to me now. Those two ladies came here of their own accord, I'm sure. A place such as this, there have to be a few people like them willing to come and start making it civilized. A series of unfortunate circumstances has caused all of you a great deal of pain, but its not too late to recover.  But as you say, you want to talk to your Father before you go any farther, so I'll hold my tongue until then. Please call on me to do anything I can to help." Kate heads back to the El Parador and joins Riley and Chester.

Meanwhile, Ruby gets some fresh food from Dorita, puts in a small box and leaves the Lone Star. She arrives at the Marshall's Office and jail. Wyatt Earp is around and insists on inspecting the food before allowing it to be given to Job Kane. He prods it all with a knife. Job is appreciative of the food and is in a happy mood. He tells Ruby "The Judge got back in town around two hours ago. The trials will be held tomorrow morning a the Comique starting at 10:30 in the morning. It will be nice to finally get out of here and back to my own bed." 

Ruby says, “Hey, that is great news! It’ll be nice to have you back, although I guess there might not be room for Jake anymore. Anyway, I’m sure it will be good to get back to your own bed.” She wants to bring up the whole Maggie and Tom thing but while she guesses Job has to know something she isn’t sure how much. She talks to him about some of the other happenings around town and whatever gossip she has heard. “Oh I guess I should get going now. I’ll tell everyone about the trial tomorrow. Can we all come? I’m sure some of us will just show up anyway,” she winks.  

He replies “Anyone can come, it's a public trial. The Judge would probably want you all to be there anyway as possible witnesses, since you were at the Lone Star when the shooting happened and were there for the end of it.  If you get a chance try to find out where that Suzie Foreman disappeared to, as she'd probably be the main witness at this thing. Don't try to bring her in though, leave that to the Marshall.” Any idea where I should look for her?" 

She thanks him and says, “Get a good night’s rest and I’ll see you tomorrow.”  Ruby walks over to Earp. “So, how does a girl go about getting her gun back? They, uh, confiscated it Saturday night at the Palace Saloon.” Wyatt Earp looks up at her and says, "Oh, you're the one. I didn't get a name. What were you thinking? According to Deacon McCoy you threatened to shoot Adair and then walked over and asked for your gun."  He takes out the gun and says "Promise me you that if I give this back you won't head back to the Palace with it and try again."

Ruby smiled sweetly at him. "Oh, I promise I won't." Ruby decides not to add the "as long as he doesn't call me a harlot again" part. "As a matter of fact I'm going to go and apologize. It was just a misunderstanding after all." She waits until he gives her back her gun and she puts it back in it's usual spot. "Thanks Marshall Earp and good night Job, I'll see you tomorrow!" 

She heads over to the Cantina and looks around except for Sanoma, who is busy waiting tables. Not seeing anyone else she goes up to her room. She finds the flowers from Jake, which she smells and giggles over. She leaves her guns in a drawer so she isn't tempted and heads over to the Palace Saloon. Ruby arrives at the Palace Saloon but the bouncer McCoy won't let her in, moving to block the door. "I told you to go away Saturday night. You threatened the boss. I don't want to see you here ever again." In the background Ruby notices the harlot Suzie Foreman sitting the lap of a potential customer.

"Listen, I can completely understand why you wouldn't want to let me in. I actually came to apologize to Mr. Adair for the way I acted on Saturday night. I didn't bring any weapons and you can check for yourself if you don't believe me. I can wait here and you can ask Mr. Adair if he'd like to talk to me." McCoy lets her enter the building and calls over the woman named Kitty, who had brought drinks to Adair at the Lone Star on Friday night and had been on Adair's lap on Saturday night. He has Kitty perform a quick search of Ruby to confirm that there are no concealed weapons. 

McCoy then calls the bartender to come watch the door while he accompanies Ruby over to the piano, where Adair is playing some fast-paced dance hall tunes and actually playing rather well. McCoy waits until the current song finishes and says "Boss, the young lady here would like to apologize to you for her behavior on Saturday night." He then steps behind Ruby.   Adair turns and gives Ruby a stern look, then sizes her up from head to toe. He then looks straight into her eyes and waits for her to speak.

“Mr. Adair, thank you for seeing me. I wanted to explain about Saturday night. I wasn’t…myself you could say. I don’t normally get all worked up like that or take offense so easily.” Ruby takes a big breath in. “I am sorry I slapped you.” She continues slowly, “After all, you were kind enough to offer me a job. But I am not that kind of girl and I don’t plan on becoming one. I can sing and dance, but that’s it. Now I have to apologize for my friend Kate also. She’s not from around here you could say and she doesn’t like being considered a woman of the night.” Ruby pauses to find the right words. “I don’t want you being mad at the Whipples for my behavior is all. I know you like to gamble there.”

He laughs "Gamble there? Why would I want to waste my time in a run down tavern like that run by a pair of old prudes. I was only there to see if your boyfriend was worth stealing, but he couldn't play poker worth a damn.  So you claim that you're here to apologize but then you go and insult the fine women who work here. I'll have you know, they make more money in a month than your precious Maggie Whipple makes in a year. So go back to your Lone Star, just don't come crying to me when Old Tomboy comes creeping into your bedroom at night. You high and mighty types make me sick. Now get out before I have you thrown out."

Ruby tries to control her temper. She speaks slowly and with purpose. "Alright Mr. Adair. I had enough apologizing for one night. You won't get the same courtesy again. And one day you will regret some of the things you said, believe me."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 72, “Fisk,” Monday, January 9th, 1882: * 

Back at the El Parador, Ralph Elliott comes in for dinner accompanied by another man who Jake hasn't met yet. Ralph waves to Jake but the two do not approach him as he is still seated with Chester and Nanuet.  They sit down at another table and order some food from Dorita. 

Nanuet remains mostly quiet throughout the supper meal. He does tell them briefly that he spent the day with Sonoma doing chores and shopping, then a picnic. He leaves out a lot of details and tries to melt into the background. Anyone watching him though would notice that he can't keep his eyes off of her and that he watches her every time she passes nearby in the room.   Nanuet says that he agrees on the price of the wagon and that he plans on visiting Flint tomorrow just to see exactly what he needs before placing the order. About the Lone Star, he says that he would spend some time there this evening as long as his presence was welcome and wouldn't cause any trouble.

"I'll talk to you two later," Jake says to Nanuet and Chester. He gets up and goes over to the miner and his guest. "Would you like me to join you now? Or would you rather talk late tonight?"  Elliott says "Now's fine. This is our other partner, Patrick Seawell. He's the one who actually found the silver vein.  Seawell says "Pleased to meet you Mr. Cook. My partners are all getting a bit restless, they'd like to get this ore somewhere other than inside of a wagon.  I agree that it was best for you to find out what you could about Fisk before trying to negotiate with him. It would be nice though to get going soon. Fisk is over at the Long Branch Saloon right now having his supper."

Jake says, "Well so far nobody has said he ought right cheats, but neither does anyone seem to trust Mr. Fisk. The lawyer Berg appears to have a good reputation here in town, I suggest you consider seriously retaining him. And he makes a good point about having a third party make up the additional agreements documents." Jake folds his hands on the table in front of him and looks the men in the eyes. "What are you willing to tell Fisk right now about me," Jake pauses only for a second, "and the status of the mine. He is going to know something is up and is no fool. He may already know the ore is in town. He, and I, need to know what latitude I have as your agent."

Elliott says "Well, Berg seems to think the deeds are solid. And they're all now nice and safe inside a lock box in the First National Bank of Promise City. We're anxious to get this ore processed and get some money to get going. You and Berg both noticed that the deeds are silent about how to get the ore from Fisk Mountain to the Breakheart Stamping Mill and Smelter here in town. For latitude as our agent I'd say that it would be best to see if you can get a percentage out of his share to cover the cost of transporting the ore. If we have to pay for the extraction he should have to pay for that part of it."

Jake replies, "I was thinking along the lines of first trying to get him to cover all the costs after extraction. And then give a little. How does the stamping, smelting and assay costs work? Seems to me transportation costs are the smallest portion besides assay aren't they?  I've never met Fisk. You'll need to introduce me. Are you ready to tell him you've found ore? I don't see what other choice you have. We really don't want him suspicious, we want him looking forward to being one of the richest men in these parts thanks to your fine work."

Seawell says "That's something I do know about, which is why I wanted to be in on this part of the negotiations.  Costs for transportation are low for the mines here in town, which is why the stamping mill and smelter was built here. Five miles is a very long way to travel but this is the closest we could get a stamping mill and smelter anyway.  It takes a water source to operate it and where the Pine Creek turns here in town is the closest continuous source of water to Fisk Mountain. Hubbard charges $10 a ton to process the ore, which doesn't sound like much but it adds up. Most ore is less than 1% silver content, although I think ours is a very high grade, probably in the neighborhood of 4 to 5%. 

As for the assaying, the County Assay Office charges $ 3 to $ 5 per sample. Hubbard has his own assayer and will buy the ore for $ 3 an ounce, which is less than market price but has the convenience of being right here in town so the Liberty Hill and Lucky Deuce mines use that. The Gila Belle mine hates Hubbard and won't even use his stamping mill and smelter, transporting his ore all the way to Tombstone for processing.  That costs him more in the long run due to the transportation even though his ore is high grade has been running between 2 and 3% silver content.”

"Good. When shall we approach Mr. Fisk and advise him of the good news and help him celebrate?" Asks Jake with a crooked smile. The three of them head over to the Long Branch Saloon, which was the very first saloon in town. Kate Higgins owns it. This 30x30 foot three-story brick building is rather luxurious, with all-brass bar fixtures and a crystal chandelier. It has four gambling tables featuring both poker and faro and has a reputation for high-stakes games that are sometimes less than honest. A piano player provides entertainment and there are four prostitutes who work there, otherwise they do not rent out hotel rooms. This establishment requires all patrons to check their guns at the bar. 

The room is currently filled with around fifteen patrons, most of whom are having dinner. Jake recognizes Hoss Cartwright, Adam Cartwright and Nick Barkley at one of the table. Seawell leads him over to another table where a man is dining alone. Like Jake, this man has a thin mustache and goatee. Unlike Jake, the man has dark greasy slicked down hair parted in the middle and is thin boarding on malnourished. 

Elliott says, "Mr. Fisk, we'd like a word with." The lawyer looks up and apparently does not recognize Elliott and Seawell at first, then he says "Ah, the miners. How goes our claim." Elliott says "Not very good for most of the past half year, then a few days ago we came across some silver. That's what we'd like to talk to you about. This is our associate Jake Cook who we've asked to help with the discussion."   

Fisk smiles and says "Ah yes, the good Mr. Cook. My friend Mr. Adair has told me about you. How is it that you've hooked up with these men?"  "Serendipity, Mr. Fisk. I am drawn to successful people." Jake replies with a poker face. "May I buy us a round of drinks to celebrate? You and your partners are taking the next steps to becoming truly wealthy men."

Fisk asks them to all take a seat at the table and orders drinks. Jake decides that this lawyer also has a good poker face, not being able to detect any reaction from him. A young women acting as a waitress but dressed as a dancer takes their drink orders.  From the corner of Jake's eye he notices the halfling Chumbley enter the Saloon carrying a stack of newspapers.

Seawell begins to briefly describe that they blew out a section of the hill with dynamite and some of the ore looked to contain silver.  Elliott then says "Mr. Cook looked over the deeds and indicated that there are a few things not clearly specified so we through that we had best discuss them with you before proceeding any further." Fisk continues to look unemotional about this and nods. 

Jake is doing his best to concentrate on Fisk's eyes and attempts to tune out the obnoxious halfling at the door. This becomes almost impossible however as the little man gets closer hawking his papers and yells out the front headline "Johnny Ringo Killed! Shot by Deadeye Douglas."  Jake reacts only slightly to Chumbley's shouted headline. "Another outlaw gone. Good riddance." 

Jake raises his glass to the other men. "To your new and good fortunes." He takes a drink and smiles at Fisk. "The partners are looking forward to completing the agreements necessary to get the ore processed, and ultimately in all of your pockets. The miners here need to focus their efforts and resources on finding, excavating and extracting the ore from the ground. That leaves the transportation and processing to the other side of the partnership. The agreement would then specify the monitoring, checks and balances that would ensure the profits of all you partners end up squarely in your pockets. That would cover the entire operation from extracting to assaying."

Fisk says "I don't quite get what you mean. The deeds clearly specify that they are responsible for obtaining the ore and I get my share of the processed product. We'll split the costs to process it based upon our shares, unless you're suggesting something else Mr. Cook."   Meanwhile Chumbley approaches the table and yells "Tombstone Epitaph, Promise City Edition. Eight Pages, Only Five Cents. Johnny Ringo Shot Dead!"

Jake ignores the bellowing in his ear from the cretin that passes himself as a halfling. Smiling, "Respectfully Mr. Fisk, the contract is quite clear and unambiguous about the miners responsibility for extracting the ore from the ground. Now in order to move this along, we need to agree to the controls to be established to protect all of you. Both in the extraction where the miners are responsible for the cost and your side of the operation. All partners here I believe have significant skills that can be brought to bear to be certain they are minimizing outside costs. This way the maximum profit from the ore, as I said before, arrives in your pockets. Given the unsettled nature of the country side, an expeditious agreement allows you all to assemble the necessary infrastructure to protect your valuable resource."

Fisk says "Ah, well, that's nice Mr. Cook, but I still don't see what you're getting at. The agreements are already in place. They are responsible for getting the ore and we then split proceeds according to the ownership shares after Breakheart finishes processing the ore into silver. If you're talking about the smelting costs those would be divided according to the ownership and just deducted by Breakheart from the payment to us. I can draw up some papers to that effect in the morning. End of story."

"I suggest we use a third party to draw up any additional agreements. As always all parties review and agree to them. It is important to avoid any possible appearance of impropriety. If I may be so bold Mr. Fisk, you should think beyond Promise City. This mine may be the richest in the Promise City area, and that may make you one of the wealthiest men in the territory. A man of your talents may determine he has greater aspirations, perhaps even politics? I am certain the Mitchell Berg will be suitable for drawing up the additional paperwork." 

"I think that the miners could be convinced to share the smelting costs if you were to be responsible for the transportation costs. Under those conditions the assaying costs could probably be shared as well. As I said before, you stand to gain much more quickly if the miners focus their attention and resources on extraction." Jake pauses and stares at Fisk.  

After a long period of silence Fisk replies, "Well Mr. Cook. If you are intent on using Mr. Berg then he should be present before we finalize any further agreements. Let us all meet back here tomorrow morning at 9:00." Jake looks at the miners and nods getting their agreement to adjourn and stands up. "A pleasure Mr. Fisk, tomorrow then." And they go outside. Seawell tells Jake "That was easy. Too easy. I don't trust him."

Jake replies, “Good. Keep it that way. Let's go to Mitchell Berg's now. Pay him to make up an agreement that I outlined." Jake stops him from interrupting. "Yes I know he hasn't agreed to it yet. So what. Negotiating tactic. It may cost you a bit more to have him work on it tonight, but we need every edge we can." Jake continues to talk on the way to Berg's. "If things get tough in the negotiation tomorrow what is your leverage? Are you willing to delay excavating ore? If we can't come up with leverage besides his public image and greed to get you guys working faster I won't have much to work with."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 73, “Another night at the Lone Star”, Monday, January 9th, 1882:*

Back at the Palace Saloon, Ruby shakes off the bouncer McCoy's arm before it gets to her and she walks out.   She makes a quick stop back at the Marshall's office and let's Job know that Suzie Foreman is now staying at the Palace Saloon.   She heads back to the Cantina again. She decides to have a drink downstairs and wait to see if anyone shows up before its time to head over to the Lone Star.

Chester comes back into the El Parador accompanied by Riley and they sit down with Ruby. Chester says "Look who I found. He was just wandering around the streets."  Riley says "Yeah, I've been busy. I went out into the desert to think and lost track of the time. The strange thing is, meeting you guys has made me more confused than ever. But I didn't have any dreams at all last night. I still don't understand what your Indian friend said, about the centaur being dead and not dead. Back in Kansas they'd lock people up in a sanitarium for talk like that."

Ruby says, "Well around here they lock people up for claiming they dreamed about them even though they never met them... I'm just kidding! I think you need a drink." She waves over Dorita. "If its any consolation Nanuet is a good man and he'll have some kind of answer come morning, I'm sure of it." She turns to Dorita. "We're going to need three whiskey's please." She smiles to herself. Whiskey is not going to taste nearly as nice as Jake's bourbon.

They sit for a while drinking the whiskey and not talking much. Estaban Fuente starts playing some slow classical guitar tunes while Sanoma continues to serve food to the various patrons. 

Chester’s ears perk up at the sound of horses outside when he hears a distinctive sound that he has not heard since leaving the United States Army. When the Army moved out west it had among its troops several thousand ex-slave ogres and half-ogres, whose physical size was too burdensome for regular cavalry horses. A special type of horse was bred to accommodate these soldiers that was a cross between the Clydesdale and Morgan breeds but with aspects of other animals, most notably the buffalo, camel and rhinoceros, melded in via the use of powerful clerical magics. The result was a very distinctive animal, unimaginatively called an Ogremount. 

The species mostly resembles an oversized horse but with a stronger hide, dark curly hair covering its body, a medium sized horn on its snout, small horns behind the ears and a very unique bellow. The breed has greater stamina than a regular horse but has proven rather difficult to train and discipline. Ogremounts are usually not stabled with regular horses as they will very aggressively attempt to mate with horses (even if gelded) although genetically they are only capable of producing offspring with another Ogremount.  So Chester realizes that if an Ogremount is outside that means that soldiers are in Promise City.

Ruby finishes her whiskey. "Gentlemen, I hope you'll excuse me. I had a rather exhausting afternoon and I'd like a short rest before we head to the Lone Star. If anyone needs me I'll be napping."  She smiles at them, goes up to her room and hopes to get some rest.

A short while late Jake arrives back too. They chat and decide to give Ruby a while longer to nap, with Katherine heads upstairs to wake her at around a quarter-till-eight. Chatting with the gentlemen helps to bring Katherine's spirits back up after her talk with the Whipples. Quarter-of-eight comes eventually and she goes up and knocks on Ruby's door. "It's almost time to leave," she calls. "Are you awake?"

Chatting with the gentlemen helps to bring Katherine's spirits back up after her talk with the Whipples. Quarter-of-eight comes eventually and she goes up and knocks on Ruby's door. "It's almost time to leave," she calls. "Are you awake?"  "No, I'm not awake," comes the sleepy reply. "But you can come in Kate."  Ruby drags herself out of bed. Leaning magic was tiring! She gets dressed for the Lone Star as she tries to wake herself up. "How did it go with the Whipples?"

"They're both in pretty bad shape. Mr. Whipple wants to wait and talk to his father, but I'm fairly certain he won't want them to change anything. Neither of them knows what to do. I think they both need a little more time to think and pull themselves together.  Maggie said they already tried to get a divorce. Judge Isby just told Tom to stop fooling around and they should work out their differences. So I made another suggestion." 

Kate explains about buying part of the Lone Star to Ruby, and why she thinks it might work. "I only spoke for myself, of course," she finished. "What do you think?"   Ruby answers, "I think you're absolutely nuts." And then there was silence as Kate looks at her quizzically.  Ruby continues,  “Why would anyone think that I was honest? Or Jake? We're only here a week!" She pauses, trying to cover her slight slip, "Or you for that matter.  I think it is possible that the idea could work but I'm just not sure and it would need the Whipples to want to do it. Why would I want to help them anyway? They don't pay us enough."

Kate exclaims, "Of course not. Why should we help people if they won't pay us for it? How much do I owe you?" Kate looked at Ruby for a moment and shook her head. "I'll see you downstairs." She slipped quickly out the door and went back down to the gentlemen. Ruby rolls her eyes and starts running after Katherine. She catches up with her downstairs. 

"Kate! I'm not saying not to help them. But why is it our problem? We're just employees of theirs and as far as I can tell we're made them more successful than they were before, no? Isn't that helping them? I'm not sure they appreciate us enough is all.  As for buying their business, well, I don't know anything about that kind of stuff. Better to ask Jake about that." She lowers her voice, almost speaking to herself, "Oh, and that would require me to stick around..." Ruby becomes quiet for a moment. 

Then she continues to whisper, "I think Jake could help with the whole divorce thing, you know... he did tell us he was good at paperwork..."   Kate says, "You're right, it isn't your problem. It was my presence that brought it all to a head. They were fine until.... I'll speak to Jake later, but I don't think anything will happen until Wednesday at least. Can we just forget this for now, please? I'll be able to think more clearly in the morning."

Ruby answers, "Kate you're a nice person. Don't feel bad, none of this is your fault. I'm sure it'll all work out. But yeah we can forget it for now." Ruby realized she wasn't doing a good job of trying to be different. "Well, it's time for work, we'd better get going or we'll be late."

Riley opts out of going to the Lone Star but Chester decides to join Jake, Ruby and Katherine.   The four arrive at 8:00 O'clock. Tony's game has already started and Jake's players start to gather at his table once he arrives. Maggie offers Katherine the chance to accompany Ruby first. "Of course, Maggie." Kate sits down at the piano and set the tip cup on top. She'd had time to think about what Ruby said on the walk over, and once she'd let go of her anger, she could see where Ruby was coming from. It had nothing to do with Katherine or the Whipples. Ruby was still struggling with the fear of becoming attached to one place, and perhaps more, to people. 

Kate took a deep breath, smiled at Ruby, and sat down at the piano to play.   Ruby will, as usual, keep her eye on Kate and watch for cheating at Jake's table. But different tonight is her singing. Tonight she sings her songs with a bit more passion than usual.

Jake welcomes the players and goes to get some fresh cards. He has greetings for those he knows and introduces new folks around the table. "Shall we get started, we all know why you're here." He gives them a warm smile and begins the ritual of the shuffle and deal. Jake has six players, his two semi-regulars of Al Brower and Neil Cassidy, plus two Monday night regulars who were at Job's table with Jake the previous Monday - the brickyard owner Travis Calhoun and his employee Jeremiah Peck. 

There are also two new player at the table. Al introduces one as Alton Boyd, the co-owner of Boyds Cigar Store around the corner on Freemont Street. The other man introduces himself as Cuffee Mann and indicates that he is a ranch hand at the Bar W Ranch, twenty miles due west of Promise City. He is in town on a supply run and renting the room upstairs for the night so decided to try his hand at poker. 

Just as the game gets started the Saloon is interrupted by the halfling Chumbley who comes insdie hawking his papers and yelling out "Tombstone Epitaph, Promise City Edition. Johnny Ringo Killed. Shot by Deadeye Douglas. Read all about it, only five cents!"

Kate was thankful she was facing the wall when Chumbley came in. She didn't know who Johnny Ringo was, but she knew how Deadeye Douglas' name got in the news. Apparently Billy Claibourne still believed Jake was Deadeye Douglas, and he was spreading the word. And maybe a description of Jake, Nanuet, Ruby, and herself to go with it. 

Chumbley was moving around the room hawking his papers. Kate kept her left hand playing and waved to him quickly with her right. "I'd like one of those please," she said when he came over. "Hold on a moment." Kate played for another minute or so through the rest of the song, then dug into her small purse for a nickel. "Thank you," she smiled as she dropped it in his hand. She put the paper down next to her and went back to playing.

Chumbley sells a dozen papers and then leaves. Ruby finishes up her first set and Maggie takes over for Katherine at the piano, playing some rather simple saloon songs. Ruby and Katherine take a moment to read over the paper before Ruby joins Chester at a table near the stage while Katherine resumes her waitress job. 

The paper's lead story is about Ringo being killed by Douglas, but does not have many details other than the fact that Douglas was spotted in Tombstone on Sunday afternoon. Most of Page Two concerns the elimination of the Cowboy Gang, having pretty much the same information as the prior day's Promise City Herald. There is one side story about Sheriff Behan searching the McLaury Ranch and finding some rustled animals including three army mules whose brands of U.S. had been poorly changed to read D.8. There is a story on the back page about the Lone Star altercation between Job Kane and Marvin Keach. It quotes Suzie Foreman, who blames Kane for the entire incident. The overwhelming remainder of the paper is filled with advertisements for various businesses in town including a full page ad for the Alhambra Saloon. 

At 9:00 PM Ruby takes to the stage again accompanied by Katherine again and belts out some very passionate and moving tunes, capturing the attention of the patrons everywhere in the room except for Jake's table, where the card game has gotten hot. 

Jake has an excellent night for the first two hours, winning nearly every hand. He estimates that he is somewhere between $ 130 and $ 140 ahead for the night at this point. He also notes that while Boyd is a terrible card player he and his business partner Brower have worked out some sort of a system communicated by odd or even bet amounts. As a result Browner's luck has increased as the night has worn on and took over $ 100 in the last hand played. 

Unfortunatley Jake and Brower's winnings have been at the expense of Calhoun and Cassidy, the two men that Tom Whipple is seeking to purchase building supplies from. Peck has folded to keep from losing, apparently having very little money to play. Mann likewise has been playing it carefully since betting over $ 50 on a hand where he held a flush only to be beaten out by both Jake and Brower.  When Maggie indicated that Ruby could take a break she just nodded "No" and kept going. As it got close to 10:00 PM Maggie approaches Katherine and tries to convince her that they both of them to take a break. 

The entire Saloon is then distracted by the abrupt arrival of five U.S. Army soldiers wearing Cavalry insignia on their uniforms who enter the Saloon. Three are human, one is a half-ogre and another is an ogre. Chester has a look of recognition on his face that Jake catches from across the room. Chester does not know the four enlisted men but recognizes the human officer leading this group and wearing the rank of Lieutenant as Oscar Gamble who held the rank of Sergeant back when Chester had the ill fortune of serving under him. 

The five march directly up to the bar. Of the four enlisted, one human is a Sergeant, the half-ogre is a Corporal and the other two are Privates. Lieutenant Gamble had glanced around the room as he marched forward but did not appear to have recognized Chester. Chester attempts to eavesdrop on the conversation between Gamble and Whipple and hears the Army Lieutenant say the word "stagecoach". Since the soldiers all still have their backs to him he decides that he'd rather not have a reunion with his former superior so puts a dollar on the table to pay for his drinks and bids the others goodnight.

"This is a good time to have a short break folks." Jake announces. "Refresh your selves, we can pickup again in twenty minutes." Jake takes the opportunity to refresh himself and then searches for someone who bought a copy of Chumbley’s newspaper. Right after she reads the paper, she looks up to Jake, who is apparently on a break. She walks over to him and takes his arm.  "Got a moment?" 

She walks him away from the crowd of people, into a quiet corner.  "Done any reading lately?" She shows him the paper and the reference to Deadeye Douglas being seen in Tombstone on Sunday. "Well I'll be..." Says Jake with a little grin, "Deadeye Douglas was in Tombstone the same time we were."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 74, “Questioned by the Soldiers”, January 9th, 1882:*

Ruby starts to explain to him that it was him, when he puts two fingers on her lips. "I know. Sorry, a little too much Philadelphia sarcasm." Ruby responds by pouting. “I said I was sorry,” laughs Jake.   

Ruby says, “Listen, I forgot to tell you earlier. I visited Job today. His trial is tomorrow morning, 10 am I think. He had me track down Susie Forman, which I did. She was at the Palace Saloon. That Adair is a… well, I don’t like him. Anyway, I’m not sure if they want you there or not, to be a witness. I know you have to work. Kate and I are going.”   He replies, "Oh I'm sure that Condon can spare me for a short while. Why don't you have somebody send for me when they need my testimony." 

Ruby leans in close to Jake and whispers in his ear. “I talked with Mr. Gonzales today, you know, about the stuff we found. That jacket can protect you from bullets and spells. He said he can change the color and wanted to know what you’d like. Not sure how he knew it was for you though.” Jake notices a slight blush on Ruby’s cheek.  "Well since he saw me wearing it and told you about it..." Jake gives her a look. "I wouldn't be so surprised." He shakes his head and grins. "Black to match my lucky hat." 

She continues, “Kate mentioned that Morgan Earp was acting strange around her. I think we should try to get to Tombstone and talk to Tom’s friend Colby Tucker. He might have an idea about what happened. I don’t want her having a run in with him.”  Jake says, "Unless I quit my job at the bank, which I might do, Wednesday is my next day off. Let's talk later tonight about how we do that without getting caught." 

Ruby waits a moment, looks around, then kisses Jake. “Oh, I’ve been wanting to do that all day!”  "Sorry to keep you waiting. Really." He says looking her in the eyes.  Ruby looks back at him and whispers, “Jake, you are just irresistible.” She gives him another kiss. “And if you quit your job at the bank you don’t have to get up so early.” She winks at him. “Alright, until later then…” and she turns to walk back towards the crowd at the bar.

Ruby doesn't get far as the five soldiers march over towards the corner of the room where she and Jake are standing, boxing them in. The Lieutenant looks at Jake and asks "Were you on yesterday afternoon's stagecoach from Tombstone to Promise City?"

Jake says "Good evening Lieutenant." With a slight nod to his head. "What's this all about?" "Please answer the question?" the Lieutenant states.   “Damn hard to talk your way out of trouble when you don't know what trouble you are in thinks Jake. "Yes." He says steely eyed and poker faced. The Lieutenant then turns to Ruby and asks "And were you with him?"  She replies “Yes.” 

Kate kept one eye on the soldiers as she continued to move around the room. She had met many soldiers before, retired of course, when her father's old comrades from the war would come visit him. These men were clearly here on business. Katherine took a few orders and waited for the soldiers to walk away before approaching the bar.    Jake and Ruby were tucked away in a corner with her newspaper. Kate hurried over to the bar as the soldiers approached her friends. She quickly gave Tom her drink orders and added in a whisper, "What's happening?" He replies "Robbery investigation."   

She answers, “Robbery? What would Jake and Ruby know about a robbery?"   But they had disappeared all day on Sunday, and Ruby still hadn't told her what they'd been up to. And Ruby had said the stage had been chased. Kate cursed herself for her peevishness yesterday afternoon. Maybe she'd know what was going on if she'd just swallowed her pride and asked Ruby what they'd been doing.

Across the room the Lieutenant then addresses both Ruby and Jake and says "That stage was carrying the United States mail, which makes the attempted robbery a Federal offense. We've already spoken to the drivers and now interviewing the passengers. Tell us exactly what happened and describe the outlaws? And do you know where we could find the other two passengers from that stage?"

Ruby can see the tension ease out of Jake's hands, though his face is still unreadable. He says, "Certainly, Lieutentant, always willing to help our men in uniform. I was napping when the stage suddenly lurched into an unexpected turn, when I looked out of the window I saw five riders. They had their faces covered so I wouldn't be able to recognize any. And then the drivers were able to keep them at bay with their rifles and outrun them until we reached the Shaw's ranch. That was pretty much it from in the coach." 

Jake removes his hat and scratches his head. "You know now that I think back, one of them was wearing a plaid shirt. Just like the one Frank Leslie was wearing when we saw him in Tombstone. Must be a popular weave. Must have been our day for seeing members of the Cowboy gang. Just after seeing him we saw Bill Claibourne and his friend Dell and two others headed down towards the Oriental Saloon. I'm sorry I'm just rambling. I guess I don't have any information you might be able to use.  I've seen the other passengers around town, but I'm not certain where they are staying. I didn't ask them."

"Thank you sir." He then turns to Ruby and asks "Do you have anything else to add?"  She says, "Oh no, I was too frightened to see what was going on.' She bats her eyelashes, "But I am very impressed with your quick investigation." The five soldiers depart and the entire Saloon seems to breathe a collective sigh of relief. Maggie sits down at the piano and begins to belt out some lively tunes to change the atmosphere back. Tony Lucky's table stops to take a break.

Kate hurried over to Jake and Ruby. "Is everything alright?" she asked anxiously.  He answers, "So far." Jake takes his hat off and runs his hand through his hair followed by a heavy sigh. "For a minute there I thought we were in some real trouble. Lucky for us they just wanted us as witnesses." Jake gives a little shiver then puts his hat back on. "I think I have a few too many things going on." He takes a long deep breath and his composed face with a pleasant smile reappears. He reaches out and puts his hand on Katherine’s shoulder, "I'm OK. Thanks." He gives her a gentle squeeze and turns to Ruby. "You good girl?"

She gives him a smile. "I love the way you say that, Jake." Ruby pauses, thinking about Jake's question. Her smile grows wider, "I will be in a minute..." She grabs him and gives him another kiss, ignoring Katherine's embarrassment. "Now, I think it's time for me to sing again..." and she skips off.

Kate chuckled as Ruby ran off toward the stage and turned back to Jake. "I hope you know what you've gotten yourself into," she said, raising an eyebrow. "You can catch me up on whatever happened when I give you those riding lessons Wednesday." Katherine returns to delivering drinks. Jake stands there a few moments watching and listening to Ruby. "I don't know." He says to no one. He rubs the back of his neck, smiles and heads back to the poker table.


Jake's table resumes but with a change in players.  Calhoun, Peck and Mann have all moved over to Tony's table instead while two of Tony's players, the owners of the Lucky Deuce mine Tobias Priddie and Efron White, have joined Jake's table. Jake quickly deduces from the conversation that the mine isn't doing all that well, with both owners working the mine themselves along with one hired hand. 

The game for the next forty-five minutes has White and Brower alternating on winning hands, with Boyd then taking one. Cassidy almost wins a hand but Brower has just slightly better cards. Cassidy decides to quit and goes over to the bar to chat with Tom.   Ruby takes to the stage again and belts out some of the finest songs that anybody present has ever heard her sing. Nobody leaves the Saloon until after she is finished. Maggie then invites Katherine to play one of her classical pieces. Katherine's playing couldn't hold the crowd the way Ruby's impassioned singing had, but then Katherine wasn't really feeling impassioned herself. The intense happiness of earlier had faded, although she still felt much lighter and much more herself than she had for a long time. 

Jake's game goes on for another half-hour, with Brower and White finally hitting a dry spell. Of the next six hands, Boyd wins two and Jake wins the other four. Brower and White are both still ahead for the evening and decide to call it quits. Their associates Priddle and Boyd follow their lead and thank Jake for the evening. Jake estimates that he is up $ 220 from where he began the night.

Jake wishes his players a good evening, and heads over to the bar. He gives Tom $44 and gets a whiskey. He finds a seat with his back to a wall and a good view of Ruby and takes it. He doesn't talk to anyone while she finishes up. Ruby finishes her singing and curtsies. As she walks past Kate she says, “Let us know when you’re done!” in a cheery voice.

She stops at the bar, grabs a drink and heads over to Jake, standing right in front of him. “So, how did your lucky hat do for you tonight?” she says with a grin.

He says, "I did very well." Jake is looking up from his chair at Ruby standing over him. "Heh, I'd like to think it wasn't all luck." He pushes his hat back on his head. "I do like this hat, but I don't really believe that is where the luck is coming from." He smiles and takes a sip. "Want to sit for a bit?"

"Absolutely," she smiles. Ruby pulls her hair over her shoulder and plops down on Jake's lap, putting her arms around his neck. "Much better I think... Now where do you think your new found luck is coming from then, if not from your lucky hat?" She's giving him a quizzical look but there is mischief in her eyes. "I think from that red haired saloon singer. You've seen her around? They say she's dangerous though." Jake raises an eyebrow. "I just can't decide when I should be more worried though."  Ruby turns her head and gives him a funny look.  "When she is pulling her gun or when she is smiling." He grabs her around the waist and gives a little tickle. 

Ruby giggles as Jake tickles her. “Oh that red headed saloon singer. I’d be careful if I was you, I heard she’s big trouble. She likes to have her way with the handsome men…” She pulls his hat further back on his head. “And I think you qualify.” 

Then very quietly he says, "You still want to go to Tombstone and find Tucker? As much as I hate getting out of bed early, we could take our horses and leave before dawn on Wednesday. Disguise ourselves and go find him. Damn though, I told Katherine I'd go with her on Wednesday. This is all too complicated, I'm not used to having a regular job. You have a better idea?"

She says, “Yes, we need to go see Colby Tucker, don’t you think? If we are going to solve this mystery we do. And now that word is out that someone is looking into it we should do it quickly.” Ruby sighs. “I hate getting up early almost as much as I hate getting shot at. But for her…” she glances over to Katherine who is still tidying up tables, “it’s worth it.” Ruby pretends to be thinking. “Um, maybe if I come and rob that bank of yours they’ll think you’re a lousy guard and fire you. What do you think?” She laughs. “We could ask Mr. Gonzales for some help. He did change Nanuet’s appearance and no one recognized him. We don’t want anymore Deadeye sightings, do we? Although I think we’ll be ok if we don’t get his help. We just need to find Tucker so we don’t have to interact with too many other people. Besides, I like my red hair.” 

“Wednesday morning it is, I guess. Hey, where did you tell Katherine you were going to go with her on Wednesday anyway?” Jake detects a slight bit of jealousy from Ruby.   He says, "Let's keep things loose, Wednesday might not work." Jake holds Ruby around the waist with his left hand and has a drink with his right. "Let's decide tomorrow night. Oh, Wednesday with Katherine? I promised her lessons..." 

Kate helped Maggie clean up while trying to keep her back to Jake and Ruby. Maggie's eyes had nearly popped out of her head when Ruby sat down, and Kate thought Maggie might have put a stop to it if there had been many patrons left in the saloon. Kate tried hard to keep from looking over at what really should have been a private moment.   It only took a few minutes to finish cleaning up, and then she had to tell the others she was ready to go. She went behind the bar and got her hat. She kept her eyes down as she pinned it on and said loudly, "I'm ready when you are."  Jake comments "... here she comes."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 75, “The Happy Couple”, January 9th, 1882:*

Since Sonoma is busy working and Nanuet feels that his presence would do nothing but cause trouble at the Lone Star he heads out to the outskirts of town and calls Maska. The two companions keep each other company for hours. Nanuet works on teaching Maska some simple tricks, guard, seek and fetch for starters. The progress is remarkable and it is easy to see that Maska is not a typical animal. As the time passes Nanuet realizes how late it is and heads back to town, deciding to check in at the El Parador before heading across the street to spend the night across the street in the Church grove.  

As he turns towards town he sees Sanoma sitting in the shadows leaning against a pile of brush. She smiles at the surprised look on his face as she invites Maska over with an outstretched hand and a quick whistle.  “I think your underestimating your companions she says with a slight giggle   Surprised you didn't I?” 

He answers, "I must admit that you did. My attention was elsewhere I guess... thinking about, uh, other things I guess." Nanuet says as his face turns red. "I was just working on some tricks with her, getting to know her a bit. What do you mean about underestimating her? I know she is a special animal, I am just trying to get her on the same page with me, work on some hand signals and reading body language. I have much to learn about women I guess" he says with a chuckle as he puts his arms around Sonoma. "So, what brings you out here?"

She says, You of course.  You just spent a lot of time teaching her things that she already knew she spent the time playing with you waiting for you to actually challenge her.  She is an animal that chooses to be with someone who will be in dangerous situations.   Come to the beginning, knowing what they are in for and prepared for it.  You are not training a puppy not to piddle on the carpet.  You are working with an intelligent being who may be more ready for the adventures that we are about to meet than you are.”   

With that she leans down to Maska and looks straight into her eyes.  She says, "Please bring us back a rabbit or two for a late supper we'll be right here when you get back."   With that the wolf departs.  Sanoma stands up and begins to collect brush from the pile she was leaning against to make a fire. Nanuet stands with his mouth open, shocked at the knowledge that comes from someone so seemingly young. 

"You never cease to amaze me Sonoma, I have very, very much to learn about you still. I have spent my life studying animals in the wild, but have never been as intrigued by them as much as you have intrigued me". "No offense meant by that" he stammers as he realizes he was comparing her to animals. "I just mean that you have caught my interest more than anything ever has before."   He begins using a nearby branch to rake and shape a spot for a fire and gathering stones to make a ring as he mumbles to himself about being nervous and shy. All the while keeping an eye on this intriguing young wood elf.

She says “I am very young but different worlds make different people.  You watched animals as a predator not as a friend, companion and a being with skills and intelligence that you didn't have.  I grew up knowing them as part of who I am it gives me a different outlook on them.  It's easy to read and trust animals who decide to trust you the difficult part is reading people and trying to see though the levels of walls and lies that they build to protect themselves.  I'm still not very good at the people, I can read their body language and know a little bit when to stay away from some one but I have to say that up until now I have always known that there was someone else to keep me safe.” 

Nanuet walks over to Sonoma and wraps his arms tightly around her. "I am here now to keep you safe. I will do what I can to protect you, as will our companions I am sure."   She says, “The idea of going off to deal with the world scares me a lot I'm not sure that I can do what I need to alone. I know I'll need to prove myself but I've never been any good with a weapon and I usually stay back in a fight at the Cantina I know what I'm going to face but out there.”  

He says, "Your great-grandfather is the wisest man I have ever seen. He would not send you out into the world if he did not think that you were ready. Your weapon is not a gun or a knife, but your mind. You have a strong will and power that is unproven if not unbounded. I feel strength in you Sonoma, it is one of the things that draws me to you." 

As Nanuet finishes speaking Maska returns with her prey.  She senses the moment and leaves the rabbits as she lays down quietly nearby. The embrace ends and the two finish the building of the fire and Nanuet then begins preparing the rabbits. The two wait for the coals to be ready in a contemplative silence as the stars fill the sky in a multitude of brilliant pinpricks of light. The silent moon climbs into the sky and lights the desert landscape around them. The only sound is the crackle of the wood and the beating of two hearts.

Sanoma wraps the rabbit hides into a package.  She tosses the bones and scraps from thier late supper to Maska and thanks her for the hunt.  She pulls a few turnip tops from her pouch and tosses them out in the area where the rabbits came from.  Nanuet hears her whisper "in return for what I have taken from your clan" checks the cold coals and looks at Nanuet "It's getting really late are you ready to go?

Nanuet says, "I was on my way back when you stopped me" Nanuet says laughing. "Your elders taught you well I see, returning something to where you have taken from." The two walk slowly back towards town and ultimately the El Parador.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 76, “Hiring on as Carriage Guards”, January 9th, 1882:*

There are only a few patrons still inside and Tony Lucky has left for the night. A man then enters the saloon. The man wore tan pants, a yellow cotton shirt and brown leather vest, and a brown cowboy hat the same shade as the vest. A double-action revolver hung from his belt. Something about him was familiar; he could swear he’d seen the face before. The man speaks briefly to Tom Whipple and then turns and approaches Jake. 

As the man got closer Jake looked directly into the man’s eyes for a sense of recognition. One of Jake’s greatest talents was the ability to read a person’s eyes. He could sense emotion and truthfulness just by watching the eye moment. But his talent actually went far deeper than that. Jake had a rare medical circumstance, a specific condition that medical science at some later day would classify as ‘Selective Photographic Memory’. In Jake’s instance the selectivity was limited to the memorization of eyes, specifically each person’s individual retina patterns, which are as unique and distinctive as fingerprints. Jake was not even consciously aware of this talent. Whenever anyone had had spent a half-hour or more at a poker table with Jake he would memorize their eyes and permanently commit the eye pattern to his memory. 

In the case of the man now standing before him had eyes told Jake that they had never met before now. The man says “Jake Cook? May I speak with you for a few minutes?” "Ruby, would you wait for me?" Jake let's her up from his lap.   She says, "Of course I'll wait for you, I'll wait right here."

He tries to figure out why this man is familiar without success. He stands and says, "I don't believe I know your name." The man says, “My name is Zackery Morand. My nephew Tempel played at your poker table a few nights back. In addition to the Rocking H Ranch my brother owns the Morand Cartage Company here in town, which I manage for him. I was approached a short while ago this evening by Hamilton Fisk about hauling ore for him and was told I should see you as the business agent for the miners.”

Jake answers, Well Zackery, thanks for stopping in. But I think any transportation arrangements are a bit premature. I do appreciated Mr. Fisk’s faith in me to help handle his affairs, but we haven't finalized any legal documents allowing me to make financial commitments for his part of the operation. It just wouldn't be proper." Jake pats the man on the shoulder. "As soon as Mr. Fisk signs the appropriate documents that give that authorization I'd be happy to discuss with you first." Silver Jake Cook gives the man a warm smile. 

Jake asks, "Ladies, are you ready?" "Sure thing," Ruby says taking his arm. She looks over her shoulder, "Kate, you coming?" Yes, of course," Kate answered. "Good night, Mr. Whipple," she said and then moved over to Maggie. "Good night, Maggie," she said, giving the other woman a quick hug. "We'll meet your family tomorrow, hmm? Get some rest." Katherine began to head over toward Jake but stopped to wait out of earshot as she saw him still talking with a strange man.

Morand had stopped Jake from leaving and says, “The problem is that Fisk wants a quote from us by 8:45 A.M. tomorrow morning as to what we’ll charge to haul ore from his mountain to the smelter here in town. We do similar work for Justin Boyer over at the Gila Belle Mine, hauling their ore all the way to Tombstone.   The thing is, I can’t actually give Fisk a quote until after I’ve driven the route. So I’d like to drive out there at dawn to check out the road and see how long each trip will take. But I’m not sure exactly where his mountain is situated and am afraid that if I have any trouble finding it then I might not make it back to town for the deadline. I also don’t want to get shot as a trespasser. Would either you or one of your miners be available to drive out there with me?”

"Well don't just stand there Zackery, come with us." Jake shakes his head. "I can't leave the ladies standing here all night!" With that Jake leads the four of them out of the Lone Star back to the Cantina. They get back to the Cantina. It is a little before midnight. Things are fairly quiet, but Pedro and a patron at the bar, and Sanoma and Nanuet sitting at one of the tables. "Why don't you stay here Zackery while I go see if I can find the miners."

Jake starts to walk out the door and stops, returning to stand next to the man. "Do you trust Fisk?" Morand replies "Hades No, I wouldn't trust Fisk for one minute, but we can use the business. He's told us the mountain is only a few miles away and wants us to quote him a price sight unseen. I won't do that and neither would my brother. As far as lawyers go, we get Mitchell Berg to do any legal work for the Ranch and Cartage Company.”   Jake answers, "Fair enough. I'll try and help you then." Jake leaves to go and see the miners at the wagon. 

He tells them what Zackery Morand told him, including what he said about Fisk. He also shares his concerns about what kinds of tricks Fisk could play making them late or perhaps something even more dangerous. "Just how low do you think Fisk would go? Would he risk any violence?" Seawell says that he would expect violence from Fisk. Elliott says "No, not at this point. We surprised him tonight. The fact that he's trying to get quotes for transportation prior to the discussion just shows that he's starting to think it through and figuring out how to play the angles. Let's go talk to this guy."  Jake states "He's waiting in the Cantina." Jake leads them around and introduces them all. He let's Morand and the miners talk.

They make arrangements for heading out at dawn. Seawell will go with Morand while Elliott will stay in town with the ore. They express their concern about Fisk maybe resorting to violence. Morand says that the Cartage Company is part of the Promise City Merchants Association, which pays the salaries for the Marshall and Deputy Marshall. He says he will get one of them to come along as well.  Jake comments, "Are we all set then, or do you think we need more security beyond the law officer? If you are willing to pay I might be able to find some others to go." Elliott replies "Find them, we'll pay. Better safe than sorry." Morand asks the prospectors a few more questions. 

Jake then asks, "If Fisk was to resort to foul play, who might he engage?" Morand says, "Any of a dozen, all he'd have to do was go down to Galeyville. That's where the lowlifes hang out these days. He wouldn't go there at night though, so you probably did good just springing this on him like you did." Jake starts to go over to the table where Nanuet and Sanoma are talking but Ruby intercepts him. "Alright, spill it. What are you up to?" 

Jake gives her a sly smile and just motions for her and Katherine to follow. "Nanuet, sorry to interrupt but these men over here could use to hire some extra security tomorrow morning." He quickly tells the major parts of the story of how he met miners and that he is helping them in their negotiations with the less than honorable Mr. Fisk. "Would you be interested in a ride out and back to Fisk mountain in the morning?" Jake pauses and strokes his beard, "Maybe that Chester fellow could use some extra cash too. I might go along for the ride for that matter."

Kate says, "It's good of you to help them, Jake. Sadly, I don't think I'll be of much use to you gentlemen, but I'll be glad to help in the morning before you leave in any way I can. Mr. Martin didn't seem too happy with mine work, I'm sure he'd rather go for a ride in the morning."

Nanuet nods "I will go. I need to get out and about and it never hurts to start the day early. I will be here and ready as sure as the sun will rise."  He turns to Sonoma. "Here is a chance to get out of town a bit and stretch your legs. Should only be a few miles, what do you think? Want to come along?"

“Jake, that sounds dangerous,” Ruby says frowning. “Maybe you’d better think about it. I’d be sitting here worried about you, and I mean all of you, the whole time. This Fisk guy sounds shady.” Jake takes her hand and gives it a little squeeze. 

He walks over to Morand and Elliot who are still talking. “It looks like we have a couple more people to accompany you tomorrow. You should be all set. See you at dawn gentlemen,” Jake says tipping his hat to Morand and Elliot. He leaves a note with Pedro to give to Chester if he sees him early in the morning. “Ruby, may I walk you upstairs?” She nods to him. They bid Katherine, Nanuet and Sanoma goodnight and head up. 

"Ruby girl, this boy still has way too much going on at once. But I have to see it to a close. It won't hurt to have rich miners as friends." He laughs a short laugh. "Hopefully a few more days and I can go back to sleepin' in late on a regular basis. I am accustomed to a bit more sleep than I'm getting." As they are walking he reaches up under her hair and lightly touches the back of her neck. He whispers "But it's early still..." 

Jake feels Ruby shiver at his touch on her neck. She turns and looks up at him with a serious look on her face. “Jake…” she starts but for the second time that day Jake stopped her speaking, this time with a kiss. Ruby smiles as Jake opens his door for her. “After you…” Ruby walks past him into the room, grabs his hat, puts in on her head, grabs Jake and shuts the door.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 77, “What did I get myself into now?”, Tuesday, January 10th, 1882, 6:00 A.M. * 

As the first light of dawn begins to climb over the mountains to the east a six-horse carriage belonging to the Morand Cartage Company pulls up out front. It is similar in style to the Wells Fargo Stage but not nearly as fancy, with straw-filled burlap bags for seat padding. The passenger coach doesn't have any glass over the windows, with simple cloth sting-drawn curtains that can be lowered to keep the dust out. Zack Morand asks Seawell to sit up with him in the front to direct him to the site. 

Jake and his companions are dressed and waiting to go, firearms at the ready. Dorita and Manuel are both present to see them off. Dorita hands them a picnic basket full of food for the ride. Pedro gives Katherine a hug and slips a small metal wand into her hand and says "Just in case. It is more accurate than a gun, just focus on who you wish to target and point it in that direction. Just make sure that the Marshall doesn't see you using it."  Katherine took the smooth metal and slid it into the pocket of her riding pants. "Thank you, professeur aimé (beloved teacher ). I'll be careful." She kissed her teacher's cheek and went to join the others as Morgan Earp noticed her and climbed out of the coach to sit on top. 

“What did I get myself into now?” thinks Ruby as she stands before the coach. “I should be in bed sleeping for hours still.”   

Jake had gotten up before the sun to get ready for his little outing. He tried to be quiet but Ruby woke up anyway. She tried to get him to come back to bed, she asked him to stay with her and not go but he insisted it was something he had to do. Ruby knew she would be awake now and so she refused to stay behind. She had to borrow pants and a shirt from him since she still hadn’t had the chance to get some appropriate traveling clothes and the last set she borrowed ended up torn and bloody. “I should replace those when I get a chance, like I ever have time!” she thinks.   So she found herself, too huge clothes, tired and hungry, on another adventure that she was sure she was going to regret.

Jake slides his shotgun and rifle on the wagon next to where he is going to sit.   Sitting in the back on one of the seats and holding a shotgun is Deputy Marshall Morgan Earp. At the sight of who is coming onto the carriage he very quickly decides to ride up with Morand and Seawell instead. She leaned over and whispered to Jake. "Have I offended him somehow?" she asked, nodding toward the Marshall. "Not that I have noticed. Has he behaved like that before?" He says quietly and gives her a hand up to the wagon. With a small grin, "What kind of fool of a man wouldn't want to sit next to you." He makes eye contact with Ruby. "Laying it on a bit thick this morning, aren't we Jake?" Kate laughed. 

Kate dropped her voice again. "When I went to see Job on Sunday. He dropped his coffee when he saw me, not when I came in, when he saw me. Then he tried to tell me that visiting hours were over, when there aren't any special visiting hours. I don't understand."   

Jake offers a hand up to Ruby and Sonoma. He checks both revolvers, puts some extra shotgun shells in one pocket of the leather coat he is wearing, and some extra rifle shells in the other. He walks around the outside of the wagon methodically examining it. 'Just in case things get nasty' he thinks to himself, 'work the odds'.

Nanuet comes out with his rifle slung over his back walking his horse. "Mind if I ride alongside? I think I would feel a bit more comfortable, and it's a less bumpy ride anyway." Kate suddenly remembered Storm Goldeneye running alongside the stagecoach on their journey here, barely more than a week ago. She wondered if Nanuet was thinking the same thing. "If I were a bit more awake, I'd join you," she said.

Sonoma looks at the transport and decides that she would also rather ride her own filly instead .  Before everyone else can get settled she has a spunky little mare saddled and ready for the trail.

The journey to Fisk Mountain begins uneventfully. The road travels along the valleys between various hills and mountains, this particular area being the foothills of where the Dos Cabezas and Chiricahua Mountain ranges intersect. The regular hills run for the first mile and then the larger mountains begin, a long mountain with a gradual upward slope being just north of the roadway for the second mile of the journey. They then pass a number of smaller but steeper mountains and hills, the road winding around between them. 

There is a fair amount of vegetation on the hillsides but no large trees. The final two miles of the journey cross rockier terrain with less vegetation. They finally reach Fisk Mountain, an ugly piece of granite thrusting up to a peak nearly one-thousand feet high, marked with various pockmarks caused by assorted blasting and digging done over the past six months.   The stage and mounted elf riders are met by the dwarf Torvald MacNaulty and human Humphrey Lewis, both pointing weapons in the direction of the stage until they see Patrick Seawell with it.

"Well that isn't a very nice welcome, now is it?" Ruby says while stepping off the coach. When she gets down she rubs her backside. "I think you're going to need a better road out here..." Jake gets out and looks around. "Did you learn what you needed Morand?" As he talks to him Jake is watching Earp for any usual behavior or if he is looking anywhere in particular. 

Then Jake wanders over to Nanuet, "Did you notice anything unusual on the way out? If I were going to ambush someone going both ways I'd do it on the way back. That way I could watch them and look for weakness and count numbers."  After talking with Nanuet Jake goes to talk to the other miners to see if they have noticed anything suspicious, knowing that Torvald thinks everything is suspicious.

Kate jumped down out of the coach and surreptitiously rubbed her backside. "Fichu tour inconfortable” (damn uncomfortable ride) she muttered under her breath, unconsciously aping her mother's habit of talking to herself in French. The trip had thankfully been quiet so far, but Kate kept her eyes moving over the landscape for any hints of ambush.  The granite mountain was particularly ugly. Kate wandered about, stretching her legs and waiting for someone to call them back to leave. 

The miners haven't seen anything out of the ordinary. Torvald insists on going back on the return trip, demanding to be present for the negotiations. Ruby looks around until she spots Morgan Earp. She looks over to Katherine who is talking to Sonoma and she uses the opportunity to walk over to him.  "Mr. Earp, I'm so glad you've accompanied us on this trip today. There is something I've been meaning to speak to you about. Would you care to take a small walk? We won't get too far."

He looks her over from head to toe and then says "Fine with me, as long as your boyfriend doesn't get jealous."  She replies "Boyfriend? Oh you mean Jake? Well, I don't think he's the jealous kind, Mr. Earp. Let's go..." She takes his arm and starts walking him away from the group a bit. They head off around the far side of the mountain where they are still in sight of the stagecoach and most of the group but out of sight of Katherine, Nanuet and Sonoma. 

He says "Look I know what you want to talk about. All I'm going to say at the trial is what I found out after I arrived at the Lone Star. It will be up to Judge Isby as to whether he lets your friend Job go or now. I wouldn't worry though, he almost always gives the sentences as a choice of jail time or a fine, and I know that Kane has the money." 

Ruby leans back against some rocks and plays with her hair. "Oh that's good to know.... but not what I wanted to talk to you about..."  She waits to see his reaction before continuing. He smiles and says "Really! That's interesting, and you say this Jake guy isn't the jealous type. Should we find somewhere more private?"  "What does Jake have to do with us? And here is just fine I think, for now anyway." Ruby gestures to him. "Come and sit down." If he sits too close she will move away a bit. 

"So, I wanted to ask your expert advice, being a Marshall and all... I have a friend, and you see there was this situation. Now the story about what happened and what actually did happen don't seem to be the same, as far as I can tell. And I am a curious girl, Mr. Earp. A couple of people were involved in this situation and now I know who they are, even spoke with one of them already, but I'm not sure I should ask the other person what occurred, you know to get his side of the story. I think he knows the truth but he might not be happy to know that I know it. What would a smart man like you do?"

Earp is totally confused at first by her hypothetical question and stops and ponders this for a minute. He says "I'm fairly new to the town myself, but I think I know what you're getting at. Tom Whipple's reputation is fairly well known and I don't think you'd be spreading any rumors by informing Maggie Whipple of any advances he's made to your or your friend. But I don't think that telling her would do you any good either. It's their saloon and people like him don't change. My best advice for you would be to just move on. You and your friends should find another saloon in another town and put the whole Whipple business behind you." “My, you certainly are perceptive, aren’t you?” Ruby raises an eyebrow. 

She looks him right in the eyes. “Someone told me you were present the night of Tom Kale’s death. Is that true?” Ruby's comment take's Earp totally by surprise.  He recovers and says, "Yeah, I was. Poor guy, was sick when he came out here. Then he got better and called for his wife. Before she arrived he got sick again and died. A crying shame, he was a nice guy. Look, your friend appears to finally be done with mourning, there's no point in getting her upset all over again."

Ruby answers, "Oh I don't figuring on getting her upset, believe me. Thanks for your help. We should probably be getting back." Ruby stands up and starts to walk away, then turns back. "There is one little problem though... it's called a knife in the back... not sure that counts as an illness..."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Interlude Seven: The Warlord
Meanwhile, approximately 250 miles to the south…..  * 

Eduardo Ramon de Coahuila had been woken up before dawn by one of his many house servants and informed that one of his ‘enforcers’ needed to speak with him immediately. The Mexican warlord ruled a vast area covering almost 6,000 square miles, with the town of Madera as his base of operations. He was nearing a half-millennia in age, the human equivalent of early-fourties, and had ruled this land for most of that time. While other warlords had opposed the Spanish and were defeated he had acquiesced and collaborated with them and was permitted to rule as their proxy during the centuries of occupation. That enabled him to reassert control again when Spain finally abandoned this landlocked interior region of the country. 

The enforcer seeking an audience was a young wood elf by the name of Hosea de Zaragoza. Hosea had quickly risen through the ranks by aggressively eliminating all who opposed him. The warlord was pleased with the man but also smart enough to never turn his back on him. If Hosea wanted him at this early hour then it must be a matter of importance. 

Hosea informed his boss that intruders were seen trespassing through his territory. These interlopers were currently going north through the mountainous lands a few hours ride west of Madera. There were only four of them, an elf, two half-elves and a human. All were on rugged warhorses and dressed appropriately for the terrain. A magical scan by one of the warlord’s priests revealed that they had a considerable quantity of magic with them. 

The warlord was a greedy man so he vowed not to let these men pass from his land, wanting to claim their magic for his own. However, he was also a man of caution. If this quartet felt that it was safe enough for them to travel in such a small group there was probably a reason. At least one of these men was most likely a powerful spell caster and there was no telling what type of potent magic they carried for protection. So he called for his other enforcers within Madera to be woken up and for them to then assemble all of their most able bodied men. 

By the time that the sun shined down on his fortress more than three hundred exceedingly well armed and magically fortified ruffians, led by Hosea and the other enforcers, were moving to the northwest to intercept the quartet. The use of overwhelming force was something that Eduardo Ramon de Coahuila had always depended upon to maintain his rule. He was certain that this vast quantity of men and resources would have no difficulty in stopping and overcoming the trespassers. 

He would be very, very wrong.


----------



## Silver Moon

_DM’s Note:  This style of the next three chapters will be a bit different than those prior it.  During the two months of the up to this point (Chapters 9 to 77) we had been doing this as a Play-by-post game, posting whenever we could.   On the night of this chapter we started to also do a weekly gaming session where everyone was online simultaneously.    The first night of doing this was rather chaotic and confusing, but that tended to add to the scenario this evening rather than detract from it. _ 


*Chapter 78, “Ambush”, January 10th, 1882:*

Jake has headed around the far side of the mountain to get a look at the silver vein. It is extremely high up and will take some effort to get at, but based upon what he sees from the ground he does see a lot of silver gleaming as sunlight shines down upon it.  He comes back around towards the coach. "Zachary Morand," Jake calls out as he comes back from exploring. "Are you ready to go? We should consider heading back."

Morand indicates that he is after checking a mechanical counter fastened to the wheel to get the exact mileage from the town to the mountain. Seawell decides to ride inside on the way back along with his friend MacNaulty, since Morand now knows the route.  Sonoma and Nanuet get back on their horses. Jake looks around for Ruby, seeing her a distance off talking to Earp.  

Nanuet mentions to Jake that there was a spot about three miles into the journey here that looked ideal for an ambush. A lot of hills trees and rocks. "Be aware when we near that spot, if they are going to do anything, that is where it would be." "OK, Indian." Jake replies. "So besides being on our toes, is there anyway to fool or ambush the ambushers?" He puts his hand on Nanuet's shoulder and looks him in the eye. "Or do we just trust that we are faster than them?"  

Jake keeps glancing over at Ruby and Earp. "Nanuet, I was hoping Earp would still be on our side if there was a fight. After talking with that damn fool girl, I'm not so sure." Nanuet laughs "You have a point there. Are we ready to go? Should I break them up and get them back over here?" Nanuet replies as he looks towards the Marshall then back at Jake "Considering our company, I think we should ride straight through, but if you want someone to scout ahead I volunteer." Jake shares the location that Nanuet had suggested. "Me, I always suspect trouble all the time." Jake laughs.

A short distance away there has been a long pause that seems like forever before Morgan Earp tells Ruby "Don't believe everything you hear. Lots of false rumors running around these parts." As he walks away Ruby loudly says to herself, "Funny, you would think you could trust the Earps..."  He returns to the stage and climbs up top with Morand. As is his habit Jake will offer a hand up to the ladies and then climb aboard.  

Kate got herself back in the coach as Morgan Earp climbed back on top. Everyone seemed to think an attack would come on the way back if it was to come at all. Before anyone else joined her in the coach, she pulled out the slender metal rod Mr. Gonzales had given her and laid it lengthwise against Tom's pistol. Hopefully if she had to use it the pistol would hide it. Chester gets back into the coach after a walk around. He turns to Jake, "So just where are you expecting trouble?" He checks his Spencer and the reloads.

Ruby walks back over to the coach and lets Jake help her in. He rolls his eyes at Ruby and takes a seat facing the back of the wagon. "Lots of folks looking forward," he says to Ruby. She replies, "What does that mean?" "I mean that almost everyone is looking that way," He points behind him towards the horses, "because we are travelling that way. So I'll focus on what is behind us. What did you think I was talking about." He pokes her with his finger and grins. Ruby smiles. "You are smart, Jake. I thought you might be mad at me." She glances over to Kate. "But we can talk about it later."

The stage sets off and they continue back the way they came, riding for two miles first through the rocky area and then along the grassy hills. They then approach the area that Nanuet was concerned about, where there are a number of smaller but steeper mountains and hills, with the road winding around between them.

Nanuet trots to the back of the wagon where he can see everybody. "This is the area I noticed on the way here. If there was to be trouble, this is where it would be. Do we just keep going or do we want to make any kind of plan?" Chester says in a low voice, "Just what did you have in mind?" Jake says, "Want to just slow down for a minute and concentrate on looking up ahead for hidden folks? Everyone keep your eyes peeled." 

 Nanuet nods and says to Chester, "Just like Jake suggested keeping eyes open or maybe sending someone to higher ground or ahead to get a better look. I think it would be best if we stayed together though." Chester says, "I'm not that good at sneaking around. I'll keep my eyes peeled, then. An ambush will make me late for work." "Not to mention ruining that nice coat of yours with bullets holes" Jake responds with a straight face. It's Ruby's turn to roll her eyes.

Katherine returned Ruby's glance with an absent smile and went back to watching out the window. She was still wondering about the Marshall. She couldn't recall ever meeting him before she came to Promise City, and then all she had done was give her testimony, and she doubted she'd offended him with that. 

It didn't really matter if he liked her at all, she supposed, but it seemed very strange. She'd have to ask Ruby later what she'd been talking with him about. Maybe she'd asked him about it.   She heard Jake’s command of “keep your eyes peeled.”  Kate nodded her head and refocused on watching the landscape.

They ride on, with Sonoma and Nanuet looking carefully around every bend and Morand alert for possible trouble. They travel slower for this mile, exercising caution at every turn. As they near the end of the mile long stretch of the road twisting around the hills things continue to look as they were during the ride out a little more than an hour earlier. The road begins to straighten out and the large mountain looms ahead to the right, running parallel the road most of the journey back to town. A few small hills remain to the left but none are as steep as those of the previous mile. Nanuet is still on full alert, anyone looking at him can tell his focus is fully on the road ahead and the area on either side of the road. "We aren't home yet" he mumbles to himself.

Chester begins to question the wisdom of riding on stagecoaches when it suddenly jerks abruptly to the right and off of the roadway, causing him to slip off of the seat and onto the floor. A rifle shot fires from up above. Chester exclaims "Damn, that was a rifle! Everybody get down! Where'd that come from?" He cocks the hammer on his Spencer, pointing it out the window.

"Get down!" Jake yells as he reaches down to grab his rifle and successfully rolls out of the wagon opposite the mountain. He maintains as much cover of the wagon as he can and looks for a shooter.   

Nanuet and Sonoma have to slow as the stagecoach turns and charges in their path. As the stage rides he sees nine men on horseback and wearing bandanas as masks riding out onto he roadway from behind trees and the hillside around five hundred feet ahead of them.

Kate slid herself back along the bench and pushed her head hard against the side of the coach, trying to see out without actually hanging her head out the window. In her hand she held Tom's pistol with the metal rod against it, ready to start shooting if she sees something. It then occurs to her that she actually has no idea what the rod is or does.

Ruby starts actually paying attention and pulls out her gun. She had been thinking about what Earp said to her, trying to cover himself.  She looks out the window and hopes she doesn't have to shoot too many people today.

Nanuet yells to Sonoma "Get behind the coach for cover." then spurs his horse to do the same. When he gets behind the wagon he unslings his rifle and looks over his companions to make sure they are OK. The stage has now turned rapidly off of the roadway and is pointing towards the Dos Cabezas Mountains, the pace quickening. MacNaulty looks out the windows on the other side and says, “Five more masked riders are coming up behind us, around 400 feet back.” Morgan Earp’s rifle now fires from up on the stage roof.

Chester sticks his rifle out the window toward the five.  He decides that he will fire at the closest when they come within 100 feet. The miner Patrick Seawell grabs his rifle and crouches a bit to protect himself.

Not seeing the shooter from above Jake takes aim at the lead horse rider and fires with his rifle, missing the rider. Then he turns and runs after the coach and grabs the back. Ruby sees Jake running after the coach from behind and grabbing it.  "Are you crazy??" she says while moving to the back. She sticks her hands out to help him. "Yes." Jake sticks the rifle in the coach and tries to climb in. 

Now that Nanuet has an idea where the coach is heading he yells for the driver to stop. He rides alongside the horses and calms them down. Sonoma’s pony rides in closer to the stagecoach and Katherine sees her waving her hands and saying something. Sonoma then fades out of existence. Katherine can still see an impression of her on the saddle blanket and concludes that she is still present but has magically made herself invisible. She then hears Sonoma’s voice again and the pony also becomes invisible. Nanuet focuses his mind, hoping to reach Maska. He feels that they will need all the help they can get. Their minds connect and he calls her to come quickly.

Morand ignores Nanuet's advice as the stagecoach begins climbing the lower elevation at the beginning of the northern mountain. The miner MacNaulty exclaims, “What is that idiot driver doing, getting off the road and climbing is only slowing us down, those outlaws will catch up in no time.” Seawell looks out the back window and says, “He didn’t have much choice. Five more riders just rode out from the other side of the road so we were surrounded on three sides. It was either stop or head this way.”  Chester says "Boy when you people get in trouble, you really do get into it. They must really want us dead."  

"We don't do anything halfway," Kate said dryly. Then she focused her mind on the spell she had memorized this morning. She spoke the final words and with a gesture her clothes appeared to change. She now appeared to be dressed in black leather from head to foot, leaving only her face exposed. Chester turns as the words to Kate's spell leave her mouth. "Did you say something?" He stops in surprise, "My, Mrs. Kale. You are full of surprises. How does that help us now?"  She replies, "I don't know that it really helps you, Mr. Martin, but it keeps me from getting shot. And I find that helpful." 

Chester shifts his aim to the side of the carriage. He speaks out of the side of his mouth, "I didn't mean no offense ma'am. Just curious. Could've used that in the Army." "No offense taken," she says, watching for the outlaws to get close enough for her to try the slim metal rod again. "I hope you'll keep this to yourself, though."  He answers, "I must look really trustworthy. That's the second secret I've had to keep since I arrived in Promise City." 

Kate tells herself ‘Well, Mr. Gonzales said to use it instead of the pistol, so I'll try it anyway.’ Uncertain of the distance, Kate takes a chance and fires at the men coming up behind the stage. Kate watches as a mystical beam of light shoots forth from the wand. The beam travels for around 200 feet, around half the distance to the nearest outlaw, and then disappears. Looks like I have to wait a little longer on that she thinks.  She pulled herself back inside the coach. Just like in the caves, a strange calmness had settled on her.   

They continue up the hillside, riding over some small saplings and twisting to avoid the large trees and any boulders lying in their path. Earp continues to fire rifle shots from above. Looking ahead around 200 feet they then see a pair of saddled horses standing off to the side ahead, with two bodies lying on the ground beside them. Seawell comments, “Correction, the outlaws had us surrounded on all four sides, but this one only had a pair, Marshall Earp just cleared us a path.” "A path to where?" yells Nanuet "The path is getting pretty rough!' Chester says "Great work Marshall. I hope the rest are as easy."

After Ruby helped Jake into the coach she picked up his extra shotgun.   "You don't mind, do you?" she says with a smile. Jake smiles at Ruby while reaching into his pocket and taking out some shotgun shells. He raises his eyebrows and stuffs them in the shirt pockets of the borrowed shirt she is wearing. He takes off his lucky hat, sticks his gun out the back and begins taking shots at their pursuers. "I better start hitting something, Chester's gonna be late for work."

As the nineteen armed riders following get closer. The five in front are around 300 feet back and the furthest are now 500 feet back. The ones in front start firing their guns at the stagecoach, although it is still at rather extreme range for revolvers. Nanuet tries his best to repeatedly shoot and reload the rifle while riding along side the wagon.

The stage continues to climb. Those inside now notice that the two riderless horses that had been off to the side are now moving parallel to the stage around fifty feet to the right, with the reins pulled up and together and floating in the air before them.  Ruby guesses to the best of her ability where the actual riders on the horses to the right of them might be and gets ready to take a shot with Jake's shotgun, trying not to hit the horses.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 79, “Wild Chase up the Mountain”, January 10th, 1882:*

“NO!” Jake yells and pushes the shotgun up. The shot goes high, well above the horses and Jake feels heat from the shotgun barrel through the sleeve of his duster where he pushed the shotgun barrel although there are no burns on the jacket. "Um Jake, care to explain..." Ruby says with a raised eyebrow.  He says, "I think that's Sonoma pulling the horses." "What?" Ruby says growing pale. Chester mutters to himself, "Does everyone here have some sort of mystical power?"  Jake answers, "Hey, soldier. Worry about the bad guys. I could use some help here." "I hear ya." Chester resumes firing out the side, reloading as necessary.

Jake goes back to shooting out the back.   Ruby turns her back to the window and slides down onto the floor with the gun in her hand.  Kate tells her "Just focus on the ones we can see, Ruby dear, and everything'll be fine." She reached out her hand to pull Ruby up. "We'll have time to be frightened later."  Ruby replies, "Frightened? I just almost shot Sonoma...I don't want to shoot anyone that I like."

Nanuet is unsure if it was his shot or one of Earp's from the stagecoach roof, but one of the outlaws is shot in the chest and falls from his horse. Nanuet is confused when he sees the riderless horses and Jake's reaction to Ruby firing the shotgun. He takes a quick scan of the area and looks for Sonoma and realizes that he doesn't see her. He yells out her name, continuing to search for any sign of her.  Sonoma’s voice begins to sing back from the direction of the two saddled horses, which are now being led closer to the stagecoach, now around 20 feet off to the side. 

Nanuet gets close to the coach and yells "That's Sonoma on the horses, I think she is OK. Worry about the guys chasing us!" Sonoma’s song now has the words "Thank you" and "Dying is Bad" sung into the lyrics. Nanuet slings his rifle back over his shoulder and heads towards Sonoma. "Are you OK? Did you get hurt?" Her lyrics now contain the words "Just shoot the bad guys."  He rides towards the carriage and conveys, “Sonoma said ‘Just shoot the bad guys’.  Jake laughs loudly, "I like that girl". He keeps shooting his rifle at the lead rider until he needs to reload. "Seawell, you take a try" and give his spot to while he loads.  Nanuet decides to do as she wishes, unslings his gun and continues to load and shoot while riding back to about 20 feet from the wagon.

With the sound of new concern in her voice Kate says, "Damn, Jake. Look out there," she said nodding out the window. "That's Billy Claibourne. This is about more than that silver vein." Her left hand is still extended to Ruby. The right takes aim and fires the wand as soon as she thinks that Claibourne is close enough. The beam of light fires across and hits the man who she suspects to be Claiboune. He remains on his horse but drops back a ways. 

Most of the enemies have closed to within 200 feet when the stage crosses over the peak of the hill. Jake and Ruby have renewed appreciation for the magical horseshoes that the Wells Fargo team had and wish that the Morand Cartage Company were likewise equipped.  They then begin to go down a fairly steep drop and increasing the distance between those behind. Zack Morand works the break lever on the stage, which sends out smoke and sparks.

Nanuet manages to hit one foe in the shoulder and another in the arm. The one struck in the arm drops his revolver. Kate fires at Claibourne again, until he is either out of range, or falls from his horse. She continues firing as long as there are enemies in range of the wand. She remains very calm and steady, going methodically from one to the next. Four of the light beams strike opponents, including the one who Nanuet had hit in the arm. He slumps over either unconscious or dead in the saddle and the horse stops.  Another one is shot in the head by Jake and falls from his mount. 

Sonoma gets the horses directly alongside the stage and sings "Take them". Chester shouts over the squeal of the brakes, "Who? Us?" Nanuet reslings his rifle and attempts to take the horses from Sonoma. As he approaches he says "What am I to do with these horses, and what happened to just shooting the bad guys?" She sings "Not you, I thought somebody else would want to ride. Never mind then, I'll let them go." 

"I'll get them." Ruby stands up, leans out the side and tries to reach for the reins.  Sonoma is about to release them when Nanuet yells, "Wait! Ruby is trying to grab then, just some confusion there." Nanuet drops behind the wagon, waits until it passes, then starts riding up along the other side. He tries the rifle once again.

Ruby grabs the reins barely in time as the stage then turns sharply to the right, to go around a sharp drop-off immediately ahead.  The stage then goes back up the higher elevations of the mountain, which rises at a steep angle, but the horse team appears to be up to the task of climbing it. Several of the outlaws close to 100 until their horses also reach the steeper area then begin to drop a little further back. 

"Kate you probably can ride with that thing and you're good with horses. You should go.." Ruby says still leaning out the window. Kate lets Ruby grab the reins of one, and Kate reaches for the others. I can't believe I'm about to do this. She jumped quickly out of the now slowed coach and onto the unfamiliar animal’s back. Another quick glance to make sure the Marshall's attention was elsewhere, and she looked for another target.

Two shots sail through the back window openings and into the inside of the stage but do not strike anyone. It continues to climb at the steep angle. Six of the outlaws break off from the others and double back, including Claibourne and one of the wounded ones. Nanuet continues to fire, now from the other side of the wagon. He sees the others double back and says, "Should any of us follow them?"

"Chester!" Yells Jake. "You a horse solder? Can you fight better from that thing? Anyone else?   Seawell says. "I can shoot and ride." and moves to that side of the coach.   Chester says, "Yeah, I used to be in the cavalry. Horseback sounds better than this coach more and more." Chester reaches for the reins of one of the horses. "Hold on, I can take one. Not sure how I can mount up now, though." "You jump," says Ruby trying to not fall out while holding the horse.

Chester successfully lands on the saddle of the other horse. The enemies who turned back and ride off in a direction to circumnavigate around the mountain and cut off the stage on the road while the other ten continue their pursuit. One of these ten gets struck by two of Kate’s light beams simultaneous to a shot from Nanuet’s rife and falls. Chester feels the pace of his horse slow. "Driver, slow down some, the horses are getting tired. Where are we going?"  The driver does not reply and continues to focus on his path. 

Looking at the six riding away Chester says to Nanuet, "Let's get 'em. Maybe we can find out where they came from." He slings his carbine across his back, grabs the reins with his right hand and draws his revolver with his left. Nanuet looks for a path that he can navigate that will allow him to intercept the half-dozen riders that rode off without passing through those who are still pursuing. Once he finds that path, he motions to Chester to follow and gallops in that direction. Chester follows the Indian, loading a sixth cartridge into his Remington.  Nanuet and Chester break off and ride left and down the mountain. Sonoma’s singing accompanies them, keeping pace and riding between them. The remaining enemies stay with the stagecoach. 

After Kate and Chester had jumped out, Ruby got back into the coach, picked up the shotgun and sat next to Jake. "They look close enough for me to shoot with this thing yet?" Jake moves aside so they have plenty of room, whoever decides to get on the horses, while wishing he had those riding lessons from Katherine. "Torvald, get that shotgun ready. It's about time." He finishes reloading and starts shooting out the back again.

Jake rethinks the plan and says, "No, wait. You and Torvald get down. When I say now you both get up and shoot both barrels." Jake keeps firing and yells now when the horses are 50 feet back. Ruby took the time to reload while Jake told her to wait. When he yelled now, she quickly double checked to make sure she wasn't going to shoot one of her friends and fired at the closest enemy. A horse and rider then get blown away by Ruby's shotgun blast.

The stagecoach reaches a particular leveled off area that is also filled with rocks. The horse team and stage have the momentum and sail across the area without any hindrance, tossing up dust and rocks behind them, with the four party riders keeping pace. The enemy riders following have to slow and take more carefully or risk injury to their mounts. 

The rapid-paced detour through the mountain has started to take a toll on the animals and they are beginning to show some fatigue. Katherine is familiar with animals and wishes that Zack wound turn left and ride back down to the main road. Instead he turns right and climbs even higher. Morand whips the animals to force them onward at the fast pace. "Morand! The horses are nearly spent, they can't keep this up much longer!" Kate shouted up, while taking advantage of the fact that the followers have to slow to take a couple more shots at them.

Kate keeps pace with the stagecoach and keeps firing at the men following. Ruby shoots again at the closest rider. Both Kate and Ruby's shots miss. Kate can now see what Morand was up to, as they near the summit of the mountain. It was a hard climb but she decides that it was probably worth is as they see before them a long flat gradual decline that is mostly clear of obstructions. The plain ahead of them stretches down for around a mile-and-a-half. 

She sees fireplace smoke rising from a valley at the base of the mountain around two to three miles distant and realize that is Promise City. The ride down the mountain will bring them most of the way back towards town and the decline should help to keep them ahead of the outlaws.

Ruby reloads the shotgun with the shells from her pocket and shoots, if any enemies seem close enough. They reach the peak to begin the long gradual decline on a straight shot into a valley below. The outlaws are still following, but have fallen back to a distance of around 350 feet. The group that had broken off is nowhere to be seen, nor are Chester or Nanuet in sight any longer.

Jake and Patrick keep shooting their rifles to cover Torvald and Ruby reloading the shotguns. Jake hands her the rest of the shotgun shells in his pocket. Ruby takes the shells and puts them in her pocket. "I think they're too far back now. I hope Nanuet and Chester will be ok, there are a lot of them. This Fisk guy means business, huh?"

While he continues to shoot, Jake counts how many riders are still following, spotting a total of eight remaining around 400 feet back. At the next reload of the rifle Jake asks to trade with Ruby for the shotgun. "They are gonna get close soon, time for more crazy." She gives him the shotgun, which is still loaded, and takes the rifle. "I'm afraid to ask...Please be careful." Jake can see the worry on Ruby's face. Before he does anything, "How far can I shoot with his one?" "Far." He says. "Just keep shooting." He puts some rifle cartridges in her pocket. Ruby does as Jake says and keeps shooting and loading and shooting.   The shots manage to drop two of the distant horses and their riders.  

The stagecoach crosses the summit it bounces back and hard over the final ledge for a drop of around a foot. As it lands everyone hears the sound of the wooden wagon tongue snapping and cracking. This is the primary mechanism connecting the horse team to the stagecoach’s axle.  

Zack Morand, in a heroic effort, manages to still steer the team and stage to area where they need to start the ride down, connected only with by ropes and leather straps. The broken tongue is still being dragged by the horses and scrapes along the ground, starting to slow their forward momentum.  The remaining six outlaws slow as they apparently notice that something is wrong with the stagecoach.

Katherine notices that Morgan Earp is lying wounded on the top of the stagecoach and realizes it has been several minutes since he last fired a shot. As the stage hits the drop off he rolls to the side, apparently unconscious, and is about to fall off the stage on her side of it. "Damn!" She shouts. "Some help here!" She maneuvers her horse underneath where Earp is about to fall. Kate guides the horse with her knees and reaches up to try to control his fall and get him on the horse. Seawell is close to that side so puts down his rifle to see how he can help Katherine. Jake watches what the outlaws are doing closely.

Morgan Earp falls. Katherine manages to grab him by his shirt but does not have the strength to hold onto him for long. Seawell opens the door to the carriage and vaults onto the horse behind her and helps to pull Earp up. He sees that Earp is still alive and tells Katherine "You just saved this man's life." "That was the idea," she said grinning. She began to search for Earp's wound, thinking she was about to tear up another shirt.

The stagecoach itself was now picking up speed as it continued on the mountainside and without the wooden stick to keep the team the proper distance from the carriage was almost upon the rear two horses of the team. Morand attempts to apply the hand breaks but pulls on them too hard and they disconnect from the carriage and fall off.   

Morand realizes that the stage will soon overtake the horse team and the animals would get caught up in the front wheels and axle and cause the rig to crash. Not seeing any alternative, he takes out his hunting knife and cuts the ropes and straps holding the animals to the carriage. Holding the reins, he then leaps forward and lands on the rigging connection the horses together and tugs the horses off to the side. Jake, Ruby and MacNaulty are still inside the stage see the horse team move off to the side of the road.  The runaway stagecoach passes them by.

Ruby feels the coach pick up speed. She looks out the window and sees the situation. She turns to Jake. "I TOLD you we should have stayed in bed today!" She sighs, "Time for one of your crazy ideas..."  "Anyone feel like jumping?" Jake asks shrugging his shoulders. "Torvald, take some of that seat material and shove it between the wheels and wagon." Jake does the same and hopes it starts to slow the stagecoach. Jake's brilliant idea just results in shredded burlap and straw covering the mountainside. 

Further up the mountain Kate, Seawell and Morand see the stagecoach rapidly moving away from them, realizing that there is little they can do for their three friends and associates on board.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 80, “Runaway Stage”, January 10th, 1882:*

As they ride off after the escaping bandits Chester says to Sanoma "Nice of you to join us, Miss Sanoma. I could use a good song. Nanuet, do you think we can slow down, my horse for one is getting tired. Of course we don't want to lose those bandits." 

Nanuet calls out to Maska and feels her presence close by. Then he sees her ahead moving to intercept the half dozen riders he was following. There is mayhem among the riders as Maska jumps up and attempts to knock the rider furthest back in the group from his horse. The six horses panic at being attacked by a wolf and the horse bitten falls to the ground throwing its rider. Nanuet, Chester and Sanoma are now close enough to see the men ahead. 

Chester charges in, yelling a battle cry. He fires his revolver in his left hand just like they taught him to in the Army.  He thinks to himself, “Didn't think I'd need to fight from horseback ever again. I guess I'll need to practice shooting left-handed. I wish I had my saber. Would've come in handy about now.” Nanuet fires at the man his wolf unsaddled and then directs Maska to attack the remaining riders as he rides on. Hearing Chester's cry he is inspired to loose one of his own.

Chesters first two shots miss and the enemies begin to scatter in various directions rather than firing back. Chester's next shot hits one of the outlaws directly in the heart and he falls back in the saddle. The one that Nanuet's wolf companion had brought down is likewise now dead, hit by Nanuet's shot.  The remaining four outlaws attempt to ride through whatever small trees and rocks there are for cover as they head off southeast, west, northwest and north. The ex-soldier reins in his horse. "Now what? There are only 3 of us." 

Nanuet calls for Maska again as he now heads back towards the wagon.  "Chester, they scattered! Lets get back to the others!"  Chester says, "Right behind you." He holsters his weapon to take the reins with both hands.

Meanwhile, back on the rapidly speeding runaway stagecoach, Ruby decides to see if there is any mechanical way that the coach can be slowed or stopped.  MacNaulty says, "Gee, if this thing is going to crash I should probably get rid of my twenty sticks of dynamite first." Ruby turns her head and slowly shakes it. "Not sure that is going to make a difference."

Further up the mountain, "Jump, damn it, jump!" Kate muttered under her breath while still looking for Morgan Earp's wound. None of the magics she had learned so far could do anything to stop that coach. Where was Nanuet? They would be needing him.  Morand leads the horse team over to where Katherine, Seawell and Earp are. While Katherine tends to the Deputy Marsalll Seawell and Morand fire their rifles up at the remaining six outlaws. One is wounded and he and his companions turn and ride off.

Ruby pokes her head down at the undercarriage and wheels and realizes that any attempt to disable the wheels will just result in the carriage rolling over. She does deduce however that if the could remove the center floorboard of the carriage she could then use some long metal rods, the length of rifle barrels, to manage to turn the front wheels left or right in a possible attempt to turn the wagon in either direction.

She explains what she has in mind.  Jake comments “"If this doesn't work grab some seating material and jump." Jake hangs out the door of the stagecoach before Ruby can stop him and uses his body weight to push his leg against the front wheel protected by the coat. "Jake!" Ruby practically screams. "Get in here!" She says to MacNaulty, "Get him, we're going to need him." She pulls her dagger out of her hair (her nifty hair clip) and starts working on getting the floorboard up, alternating between precise movements with the dagger and smashing it with the heel of her boot. "Allow me" MacNaulty says, and the dwarf uses his superior strength and natural desire to cause destruction to rapidly get the board removed. "Now what?" he asks.

"Get him..." Ruby nods towards Jake. She takes his rifle and empties it quickly. "And then get back here and hold on to me." "Jake was right about crazy," she says to herself as she take the rifle and tries to get underneath.

Ruby manages to get completely under the carriage, now traveling at a speed beyond what this form of transportation was ever meant to travel. She manages to get both rifles positioned in place to turn the wheels but also requires MacNaulty to reach down and apply pressure with his strong arms to actually make them move. 

She has Jake head up to the front window of the carriage to direct them. They soon reach the bottom of the hill and he has them make a gradual right turn, avoiding the hill in front of them and then turning left again to avoid a series of boulders. 

The stagecoach soon reaches and gets onto the main road into Promise City and begins to slow down, but is still going way too fast to jump from.  They enter the town from the northeast, passing the buildings on the back side of East Street. Jake realizes that they'll never make the wide turn onto Main Street so has them bank to the left up the small hill east of town. This slows them enough that they then turn back right and roll down onto Main Street as the stage finally begins to slow, as people quickly move out of the way of the horseless carriage.

When the wagon finally stops Jake hops down and quickly rolls under the wagon. "You look beautiful anywhere." He says to Ruby and gives her a kiss. Then he rolls out and stands up and begins collecting up his weapons from the stagecoach. Ruby rolls her very dirty and beat up body out from underneath the coach. Her legs, and especially her arms, are shaking from holding herself underneath the coach so she wouldn't hit the ground, so she just sits there, with her head in her hands.

Back up on the mountain, Kate is amazed that the stagecoach did not crash but instead steered around the hill and continued on beyond her range of sight.  Realizing that there is nothing she can do to help them she decides to focus on the more immediate concern. "Mr. Morand, let's get those horses unharnessed. You and Mr. Seawell can ride them down. I think I can handle the Marshall if you gentlemen lead the two free horses down." Kate finished binding Earp's wounds with the ruins of yet another shirt. Didn't I say next time I was going to bring bandages? At least this time the armor spell hid the state of her clothing. 

Katherine wasn't sure what to do. She desperately wanted to get down the mountain and check on Jake and Ruby, but she didn't want to leave Nanuet, Sonoma, and Mr. Martin behind. The problem soon solved itself as she saw the trio farther down the mountain making thier way back to the city.  "Let's go, gentlemen." She said once they had the horses separated. "The Marshall needs attention. Once we get back to the El Parador take him up to my room, second door on the right, and get Nanuet. This man needs to give testimony this morning, so we have to make sure his recovery is quick."

Nanuet, who was galloping back to the aid of his companions after scattering the other group, arrived just in time to see the coach make it's way back into town. Realizing that he will never catch up to it he scans the area and sees Kate tending to a wounded man. As he rides closer he notices it is the Marshall. He quickly dismounts and snatches one of the larger medallions off of his necklace. He places it in the Marshall's hand and says the word that will activate it.  "Anyone else hurt Ms. Kate? I guess we will need to head down back to town to find out for sure.” 

"We're all fine, thankfully. As soon as the Marshall is ready we'll get down there and check. The townspeople will be able to help them much sooner than we can," she said, trying to convince herself.  The light of Nanuet's healing magic moved over the Marshall's body, forcing bullets out and healing the wounds. A few moments later Earp's eyes opened. "Welcome back, Marshall," Kate said, unknotting the blood-soaked bandages. He looks up at her, moans "I'm sorry" and then passes out again.

"Marshall? Marshall?" Katherine gently shook the man's shoulders. The wounds were healed, he should have been just fine. "I don't understand," she said, looking up at the men and fanning Earp's face. "Sorry for what?" "No idea" Seawell says. Morand states "We should get him back to town. We could probably make some sort of makeshift mat using the harnesses that a pair of horses could pull to get him back to town." 

Nanuet is familiar with what Morand is suggesting, as Indians have used triangular horse-drawn wooden stretchers to carry their wounded. They find some sapplings and use the harnesses as well as some twigs, sticks, and some of the burlap and straw along the mountainside to make a padded area for him to rest.  They then begin the journey back to town.

Jake notices that they have rolled the entire 700-foot length of Main Street before coming to rest against a red brick building at the end of the street. Pine Creek is just a short distance away and he sees a metal pipe from the stream moving up to the stamping mill. He then looks a the sign on the door of the brick building which reads "Silverbell Mining Company" which is Chester's employer. 

A small crowd starts to gather, including the pregnant young woman who had been selling Baxter's newspapers. She has a notebook and pen in hand and begins to write down informatiion as Deputy Sheriff Colin Hunter walks up and starts to ask Jake and MacNaulty questions. Doctor Eaton walks up to Ruby and asks if she needs any medical attention. 

The woman reporter asks Torvald who they all are. With a big grin on his face the dwarf says "We're three of the most resourceful people on the plant. My name's MacNaulty and you'll probably be hearing more about me in the next few days. That's Miss West over there, she sings at one of the nicer Saloons in town. And that man over there is Jake Cook, who I am proud to say is my business agent." 

Jake sits on the ground next to Ruby. "There has got to be an easier way for a business agent to acquire clients." He lays his rifle and shotgun on the ground next to him and expels some breath that he can see in the cold morning air with a loud 'whew'. He puts an arm around Ruby, "I think you could use a nice warm bath."  She answers, “Or a really strong drink…” Ruby pushes her face into Jake’s shoulder. “But a warm bath sounds nice.” Jake can still feel her shaking as she whispers, “You saved Sanoma’s life. I would have killed her I know it.” "We'll I grant you that you are a damn fine shot. Not too many seem to get away when you take aim." He answers her quietly. "But it worked out. Your ought to settle down before you start lookin' too deep."  

"Sure, Jake, you're right. Better not to think about it." Ruby says the words but is not sure she believes them. She stands up a bit unsteadily. "Sorry about your clothes, they are a bit, um, dirty, I'll have to clean them. I think I will have that bath... " she says to herself while feeling her knotty hair. She looks over to Jake, "You know, I wasn't sure we were going to make it off that thing..."  

He relies, "Heh, our clothes could be in worse shape." He gets up and puts the two guns over his shoulder, although using the one rifle as a lever has caused the barrel to be bent and dented so it might not ever be usable again. "We'll laugh about it later." He doesn't sound convinced. "Busy day ahead still. Are you going to be all right? Want me to get you somewhere before I go meet with the miners and our fine Mr. Fisk?" "No, I'm sure I'll be fine, I always am." Ruby sighs. "I might get my horse and try to find Katherine. I hope she's ok. You still want me to get you for the trial?"

A short while later Chester arrives in town. He decides that the horse he is on is a good one and that he'll keep it. Chester rides up to the coach. "You folks alright? What happened to the team?" He sees Ruby sitting on the ground. "Miss West, you look like you've seen a ghost. Take my coat." He wraps the frock coat around her shivering shoulders. “Thanks Mr. Martin,” she says with a sigh, “I think I almost saw my own ghost this morning.”  He says, "You're welcome, Miss.”  Looking up at Chester Jake says "Got you here in time for work." The wiry man laughs and doffs his hat. "That you did, sir. My thanks." 

Chester waits until Deputy Hunter is finished with MacNaulty, then goes up to speak with the dwarf. "Mr. MacNaulty, it appears you had quite a ride. Why do I only see the three of you. Where is everybody else? Do you know why we got the attention of so many bandits?"


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 81, “Chester’s Job”, January 10th, 1882:*

Chester is about to head over to his job when the Silverbell Mining Company clerk Earl Hogan spots him, as this man is among the people standing around the carriage. He gets Chester’s attention and says, “You’re late! I don’t allow that young man, consider yourself fired.” 

"What?" Chester pulls out his pocket watch and checks the time. It shows 8:40. "Please, Mr. Hogan. It won't happen again. Bandits on the road attacked us. Marshall Earp was there." He spins around looking for Earp. "He can explain. Please, I need this job." Hogan replies, "Sorry, son. The Marshall isn't paying you. The mine needs reliable workers. Being late on your second day shows me you're not."  He thinks to himself “Damn! Now what am I going to do?” 

A familiar voice speaks up from behind Chester and says, “Can’t hold a civilian job either can you Martin? People like you never change.” Chester turns to see the same five U.S. Army soldiers who had stopped by the Lone Star the previous evening. Three are human, one is a half-ogre and another is an ogre. Of the four enlisted, a human is a Sergeant, the half-ogre is a Corporal and the other two are Privates. Chester has never met any of the enlisted men before. 

Unfortunately the human officer leading this group who has just spoken to Chester is known all too well. Lieutenant Oscar Gamble had held the rank of Sergeant back when Chester had the misfortune of serving under him. The man had taken an instant disliking to Chester and was one of the main reasons behind Chester’s decision to leave the military.

Ruby overhears the Sergeant talking to Chester. Before Jake can speak she puts her fingers to his lips to keep him quiet and nods her head towards them. Jake does turn and listen to what the Lieutenant is saying. His eyes start to narrow and he clenches his fist. He whispers to Ruby, "Something about that bastard just rubs me the wrong way, and I'm tired folks being taken advantage of today." He looks to Chester and waits for his response. 

Chester recognized the voice and replied. "Good morning, Sergeant." Chester makes a show of looking at Gamble's shoulder boards. Insincerely, he states, "Oh, I'm sorry--Lieutenant. Congratulations on your promotion. What do you want?"  "Nothing from the likes of you," Gamble states, adding "Martin, why don't you do this whole County a favor and just leave." 

Jake tells Ruby "That soldier boy doesn't deserve that crap. Go with it if I start something." Ruby grabs his arm and hisses, "Jake, don't!" "Stop it." He shakes her hand off. "I'm not going to shoot him. Just create a scene. It'll be fine." Ruby has her doubts. Ruby crosses her arms and leans up against the nearest building, close but not too close, and says to herself, "Ok Jake, I guess we'll see just how good you are..."

The dwarf Torvald MacNaulty walks right up to the Lieutenant and says "You listen here solider-boy, this young man has spent the morning helping to fight outlaws, something that YOU should have been out doing instead. We killed us a lot of bad guys but I don't think we got all of them. So why don't you stop harassing these honest citizens and go make yourself useful!"

"Lieutenant" Jake steps up into the middle of the crowd. "You were his commanding officer? Ah, I see what's happening here." Jake turns and points to Chester Martin. "That man in an act of courage and selflessness leapt from a speeding stagecoach onto a horse and displayed astounding skills in riding and shooting. Now you just don't wake up one day with those skills. You only learn them from you commanding officer. You are to be congratulated sir, that one of your men road fearlessly into overwhelming odds and most certainly saved some innocent lives today." 

Jake pauses a second so the crowd an look at Chester. "If you have done your job only half as well with these others that are with you then those outlaws you are after for trying to rob the mail stagecoach have much to fear. I expect you'll have them in custody any day now. Bravo, sir, Bravo." 

He turns back to Chester. "You sir, don't fall for that. The Lieutenant must certainly need brave and skilled soldiers to combat these outlaws. You don't need to go back to the Army for employment. However Silverbell's loss is my gain, and before they change their mind and scramble to hire you back I need a man just like you for they rest of this week." Jake takes out $20 and puts it in Chester's hand. "And I'll pay in advance before any of these others steal you away." Jake laughs a little laugh. "Anybody looking to hire you after that ought to move quickly, I think there is going to be some competition."

Since bullies tend to change their tune when the target of their behavior is defended the Lieutenant backs off. He talks briefly to Deputy Sheriff Hunter, who essentially just relays the information that Jake and Seawell had told them, and then orders his troops to go mount up. They head off in the direction of Drover's Livery, where their horses are stabled. 

Jake realizes that he only has fifteen minutes until his scheduled 9:00 AM meeting at Attorney Berg's office. There's no time for a bath, but he at least needs a clean shirt. He debates whether he has time to go back to the El Parador for it or if he should just buy one at Judge Lacey's store, next door to Berg's. 

MacNaulty is also all dirty and greasy from the ride to town but doesn't seem the least bit concerned about his appearance. Despite Jake's comment to Ruby about looking beautiful, her clothing is an absolute mess and probably beyond repair, her face is covered with dirt and axle grease, and her hair looks like something a bird made a nest in. Ruby smiles to herself. Jake was good, not that she expected any less. She reached up to her hair, sighed and figured she would go take that bath.

As they had prepared to leave the hill Sanoma comes up behind Nanuet as he's prepping the sling for Earp "I'm going to quietly check out the area I'll meet you back in town"  The others leave.  Kate rode worriedly alongside the litter, keeping an eye on Earp. There was no reason for him to have passed out again, and no matter how strangely he might act toward her, he seemed a good sort of man. 

The strange calmness that had settled on her during the attack was fading, leaving her worried and out-of-sorts. Her hands began to shake as she remembered that beams of light hitting the brigands. Especially the one that had fallen when she and Nanuet combined their fire on him. She swallowed against the sudden sickness in her stomach and focused her eyes on the Marshall as someone she could help rather than harm.

Kate sniffled and wiped her eyes just before they rode back into town. They were the first tears she'd shed in the last few months that weren't for Tom. She wanted to be back at the El Parador, in Mr. Gonzales' rooms. Not to learn, just to sit with no one to disturb her but the old wood elf. She shook her head. There was too much left to do to be wishing for quiet.  "Should be take him to the doctor?" she asked.

Katherine Kale, Patrick Seawell, Zack Morand and Nanuet continue on towards the town hauling the liter with Morgan Earp. It takes them a good half-hour to exit the mountain. They then reach the main road for the remaining half-mile to town. The very first series of buildings in town from the main road is the Morand Cartage Company and Zack has them stop for a few minutes to drop off the horse team. 

Morand is told by some of his employees about the location and condition of the carriage as well as a brief explanation of how it got there. He comes back to the others exclaiming, “Your friends are all safe. Don’t ask me how, but even without horses they still managed to get the stage to town. They apparently took a leisurely ride down Main Street and then got the thing to stop without killing any body or damaging anything.” Kate nodded and sighed. "Thank goodness." 

On the other side of town Jake says, "Chester, now you need to earn that money. Come with me." Jake says in a friendly way to the ex-soldier. He hands him the shotgun and the twisted metal that was the rifle. "Ah, do something with that..." 

Chester says, "Thanks for that back there. Gamble never liked me much and the feeling's mutual. Dealing with folks like him helped drive me out of the service." He grabs the weapons, "What did you do to these? Try to dig a hole?"  He looks over at Ruby leaning against the wall. "Tsk, tsk, tsk. That will never do." He walks over and takes her hand and gently pulls her along with him to Lacey's store. 

"Mornin' Mr. Lacey. I need a clean shirt that fits me pronto. And the lady needs some riding clothes. Hmmm, and the most alluring dress you can get your hands on. I think she'd look good in green." Jake hands him a $100 bill. "We'll settle up later, I'm kind of in a rush." He quickly changes and starts to rush out the door calling to Ruby, "go and get that bath." And as he heads towards his meeting, "Come on Chester, keep up." Judge Lacey appears to be a bit surprised by Ruby's appearance but doesn't comment.

"Hi Judge, how are you today? Now me, I'm having a particularly bad start to this day..." Ruby says smiling though the grime, trying to pat down her hair. "But I did tell you I needed to make some purchases, so here I am." Judge Lacey holds up the bill Jake handed him and replies "Well, your friend indicated that he was paying for you so it sounds like a shopping spree is in order. This could go a long way."

Ruby claps her hands together and smiles. "Oh I like to shop." She starts speaking to herself, "I need that riding outfit, leather pants are a must, and some new dresses, hum, Jake likes green..." She glances over at Mr. Lacey. "Are you still mad at me Mr. Lacey? I was looking forward to that lunch..." Her willingness to take him up on his shopping spree suggestion appears to have improved his mood.   He says "Well Miss West, the more I think about it, a man of my advanced years dining with someone as young as you would look rather silly, don't you think?"

She replies, “Look to who? Do you really care what everyone else thinks? I don’t know how old you are Mr. Lacey but I didn’t know there were rules on who you could be friends with… I’ll leave it up to you then…” She pats him on the hand before she starts walking around the store looking for anything that might spark her interest. She calls from down one of the aisles, “Do you have a green dress, Mr. Lacey?”

He tells her to wait and goes into the backroom. He returns with a box containing a fancy teal green dress that he then arranges over a mannequin. http://www.fashion-era.com/images/Crinsbustles/seabustle35.jpg 
"How does this look to you he asks?"  He then says "Well, If you are still interested we could go to lunch today. I was planning to lock up the store to attend the court hearings, so I don't think it would matter much if I get back a little later to open up. We could dine at the Promise City Hotel and Cafe."

“Oh the color is beautiful. Oh but how will it look on me? I think I should try it on.” She tries on the dress and while it is way too loose and high necked she figures she can take it to the tailor. "What do you think?' she says twirling around. It will look wonderful on you," he replies.   “Sure, lunch today sounds great,” as she piles the dress on the counter. “I am also going to the court hearings so I will see you there.” He smiles and says "I've always enjoyed a good court hearing. My Grandfather served on the New York State Supreme Court. I practically grew up in a courthouse."  She looks over all her choices, “How did I do?” she says with a big smile. He replies "Looks like around $ 45, counting you friend's shirt. So, what else would you like to buy?"

Jake and Chester arrive at Mitchell Berg's place. He asks Chester to wait outside and act as guard for himself and the miners. "Look pleasantly deadly." Jake tells him, leaving a puzzled Chester Martin standing on the porch.  Pleasantly deadly? What does he mean by that? Plum loco. I knew my first impression was right. Chester shakes his head at the thought. Well, I have nothing else better to do.

 Hamilton Fisk is already present, seated around a table where some other chairs have been placed. Berg slides some papers over for Jake to read. MacNaulty enters a few minutes later and Jake detects the smell of whiskey on the dwarf's breath. Patrick Seawell isn't present yet. 

Across town, Zack Morand, Nanuet and Seawell transfer Morgan Earp on the liter over to the back of a regular wagon. Zack says they will ride over to the Great Western Boarding House (which is across the street from the El Parador) where Morgan and his brother Wyatt Earp reside.

"We'll ride along with you, it's on our way. I know you gentlemen have places to be this morning. I'll go in the El Parador and make myself presentable, than I'll come back over and check on the Marshall. I hope he'll be recovered enough for the trial today." 

They traveled the short distance and Kate and Nanuet put up their new horses in the stable. She seemed to be collecting horses lately. A ride out to Flint's might be a good idea. Perhaps she could rent some room from him for the extra animals.  While hidden in the stable she dropped the protective spell. They then went inside the El Parador, and Kate headed for her room to get cleaned up and put on some proper clothes.

The wagon with the Deputy Marshall stops on the street outside of the large three-story clapboard structure and Morand heads inside. He quickly returns with six men, including Wyatt Earp. Wyatt orders four of the men to help to carry Morgan up to his room and tells the other one to go fetch Doc Eaton. 

While the men are carrying him inside those out on the street hear a grandfather clock inside the building chime nine times. Seawell excuses himself saying, “I have to go. I’m late for a meeting. Morand says “Wait for me, I need to have a word or two with Fisk as well.” The two men rush off.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 82, “The Fisk Mountain Mine,” January 10, 1882:*

Kate went up to her room and closed the door. She quickly got out of her riding clothes, pulled out a soft gray dress and laid it across her bed. The braid in her hair had kept it from getting tangled, but she still brushed it carefully before pinning it up. 

Tom had always called her his little dove when she wore the Grey. Strange how Mr. Gonzales also referred to her as a bird, although he did not refer exclusively to her that way. She buttoned the ruffled white blouse, pulled on the jacket and buttoned it snugly around her waist. She then reached back into the pocket of her riding jacket to pull out the slim metal rod. 

Katherine closed her eyes as she felt the smooth rod in her hand. It seemed so harmless. Just a piece of metal. Jake had warned her that she would need a way to stop trouble, and he was right. But it frightened her how easily she had used it. There had been no other option, but that didn't ease her mind. 

She walked over to Tom's picture and ran her finger along the frame. "What do you think of me now?" She sighed and went to Mr. Gonzales room. As she returned the rod she explained that she could not stay now, but would return after the court sessions to just talk, if he didn't mind. Then she went downstairs on her way to check on the Marshall.

Kate arrives in the lobby of the El Parador and is surprised to see two familiar faces, namely Adam and Ben Cartwright. Ben Cartwright looks to be in excellent health and has a sparkle in his eye that wasn’t present before. They stand and approach her, Ben saying, "I wanted to say goodbye. We'll be heading out from the Lazy S Ranch later this morning. I wanted to personally thank you for your assistance and invite to you visit my Ponderosa if you’re ever in the area of Virginia City.”   Kate answers, "You're very kind, thank you. I'm not certain how much assisting I really did, but things came out well in the end. Keep your eyes open. We've seen the two that got away since, and they are holding grudges." 

Adam says to Katherine, “There’s still one more thing that the Apache would like from you. That Knowles guy told them that Curly Bill Brocius was wanted and that his body would be worth some money. They sent it back with us. We didn’t think riding into town with a body was a really good idea so we left it out with your dwarven friend. 

Here’s a list from the Apache of supplies they’d like you to buy for them with whatever you get for the body.” Adam hands over a list, which reads: “Salt; Steel sewing needles; Steel hunting knifes or knife blades; Metal nails; Copper tubing, Iron frying pans; Ammunition for Springfield Army rifles.”  She says, "This shouldn't be any trouble, although I don't know where we'd have to take the body to get the reward. Did they ask for anyone specific to bring these things out? I know they are very careful with who they allow on their land."

He answers, “They said that your Indian friend, Nantucket I believe, would take care of that. Kate laughed softly. "Nanuet, yes. I'll take care of these things as soon as I can. There's no need to wait until we take the body in. I have some money, and if we get more than I expect I can make further purchases to match the difference later."  She offered her hand to Ben and then Adam. "Safe journey to you. It was a great pleasure to meet you; one I hope to have repeated." Kate exchanged a few more pleasantries with Ben and Adam Cartwright and saw them on their way before she hurried across the street to the Great Western Boarding House. She went inside and looked for the proprietors. 

Nanuet intercepts Kate and the Cartwrights after he is finished taking care of the horses. After the morning's ride he was very thorough with their care.  "Greetings again Cartwright men, and Ms. Kate." He holds up his right hand in a greeting. "What brings you back here to Promise City, and Miss Kate, where is everybody heading?" Ben Cartwright replies "We're on our way back to the Lazy S Ranch and then on to Nevada. We just came to say goodbye."  Adam adds, "The Apache have one more task for you to do. I've explained it to Mrs. Kale. It was nice meeting you Nanuet." Kate says, "They'd like us to use the reward money for Bill Brocius to get them some supplies." Kate handed Nanuet the list. "It shouldn't be any trouble. I'm going over to check on Marshall Earp just now. You're welcome to accompany me." 

Back at Lacey’s store Ruby asks, "So you never answered my question then, are you a judge or did they just name you after your grandfather?" 

He says, “My Grandfather was indeed a Judge. My father was impressed with the degree of respect people gave to him when they heard his name and decided to name me that. Personally I’m glad that he did since it has helped my career as a merchant. When they hear the name ‘Judge’ people automatically assume that I am an honest man and will give them a fair deal, which is true so I don’t mind them thinking that. 

So I named my son Judge for the same reason. He’s a really good boy, makes a father proud. A few years ago he settled down in a logging town up in northern California. Last year the town had grown so big enough that they decided to incorporate and needed a judge. The town elders approached my boy and offered him the job due to his prior experience. He explained that he had never been a judge before, it was only his name. They pointed out that he didn’t have to tell them that and his doing so was a testament to his honesty, so they gave him the job anyway.”  She replies, “"That is an impressive story. You must be so proud to have such an honorable son." 

Ruby says, "$45 huh? Do you maybe have a nice hat to match the dress? Or maybe a black one will do. What do you think? Also, I'd like to get something nice for my friend, the one who left the money. Any ideas?"   He says, "Well, I usually suggest books but I'm not sure if he is a reader. I know, he's a gambler right? Just a minute." He picks up a large metal box that was hidden under the counter. He takes out a key ring and unlocks the box. He then opens the lid. Ruby can see that it is filled with jewelry of various kinds as well as other items made of silver and gold. 

He takes out a small metal silver case, five inches-by-three-and-a-half-inches-by-one inch. He opens the lid and she sees that the inside is lined with red velvet. "Made to hold a deck of cards" his is comment.  He then adds "Feel free to look though this box for anything that might look good on you. We'll spend that hundred in no time."

Ruby doesn’t have to look long at the card case. “I’ll take this for sure,” she says rubbing her hand across it. Ruby does look through the box to see if there is anything she would like. She is used to men giving her meaningless jewelry and for once she would like to get something that was special. “Forget thinking like that,” she tells herself as she shakes her head. “No that’s all, Mr. Lacey. And I have to get going, as you can tell I have to get a bath before the trial.”  

Lacey charges her an even $ 60 for the purchases, even though Ruby is sure that the silver case is probably worth more than $ 15. He hands her the change and says that he will see her at the courthouse. “Thanks, Mr. Lacey.” She picks up the packages and stops at the door. Looking over her shoulder she smiles at him, “And I can’t wait for lunch.” 

Next door at the lawyer’s office, Berg slides some papers over for Jake to read. Jake hands Berg the documents the two miners had signed giving him agent rights. He then concentrates on reading the document that Berg gave him to satisfy that his instructions were followed clearly. While reading he says to Fisk, "You are a fortunate man, Mr. Fisk. I had the opportunity to see the claim this morning. I believe you will be very pleased with it's output." 

Jake pauses to read some more. "Unfortunately, Marshal Morgan Earp was not as lucky this morning. But he is a strong man perhaps he'll survive his wounds." Again Jake pauses to read without comment. Then, "Heh, I'll bet Wyatt is hopping mad already. I feel sorry for whoever cause this mornings little problem." He continues to read while watching for any reaction from Fisk out of the corner of his eye.

The door to Berg's Law Office suddenly bursts open and Zack Morand enters followed by Patrick Seawell. That Zack is angry is obvious based upon the look on his face although anyone who missed that would know from how hard he slams the door shut behind him. He marches over to Fisk and says in loud voice, “Fisk, you’re the only one other than the Marshall and those on the stagecoach who knew about the early morning run out the mine site. All of us were nearly killed and the damage to my company’s equipment will cost several hundred dollars in repairs.” 

Fisk begins to state that he has no idea what Morand is talking about.  Morand interrupts him and says, “I’m sure that a snake like you has already covered your tracks. I may not be able to prove that you were responsible but I know it in my gut. The Morand Cartage Company has no interest in working directly for you and I’ll make sure that no other cartage company in the county will either. We’re a pretty tight bunch.” 

He turns and starts to head towards the door, then stops and looks at Jake, Seawell and MacNaulty and says, “You guys on the other hand I’ll be more than happy to work for.”  He stops and ponders for a minute. Instead of leaving he then walks back to the table and takes a seat, commenting "Maybe I'll stick around a bit longer if you don't mind Mr. Cook."

Jake says, "Mr. Fisk, Mr. Berg, if you will excuse us for a moment I would like to talk to Misters McNaulty, Seawell and Morand outside. We seem to be at an impasse of sorts. I'd like to see if there is still any possibility of an agreement of the parties today." Jake pushes his chair back and leads them outside, being careful to close the door behind him. 

As the group leaves the office, they see Chester standing at attention like a sentry. Gamely, since he's trying to handle the rifle and the shotgun. "Meeting over yet?" He calls out cheerfully.

Jake asks Morand for a quote to move the ore working for someone other than Fisk, and to include enough extra for security. Morand says that they normally charge $ 4 per 100 pounds for every 50 miles traveled. Based on that and estimating one ton per wagonload of ore, that would be $ 16 per ten-mile round trip, but adds that this particular road is rougher which would be harder on the equipment and with the need for added security you'd almost have to double that estimate. 

Next he asks Seawell and McNaulty to estimate what percentage of costs the transportation would be relative to what is left after processing. Jake explains in other words, what percentage ownership of the mine is break even of the costs.  

MacNaulty does some quick math. Figuring a very conservative one-percent yield to the ore, that would mean twenty pounds of silver per load, which at SilverBell's pricing would still be around $ 800 per load after processing and assaying costs. Each of the four miners would therefore get $ 80 per load and Fisk would get $ 480. Transportation and security costs would therefore amount to around 4% of the total. Seawell says that he estimates the percentage yield to be much higher so that transportation cost percentage being a fixed cost per load would be much lower. 

Jake asks if they would they be interested in proposing transferring additional share of Fisk's ownership to the four of them, any one of them or a new partner?” They like the idea. Morand says that as tempting as becoming a mine owner is he meant what he said about not partnering with Fisk so he'll pass on being a part owner. But he does like the idea of steady work for his business. MacNaulty says he would not be opposed to Jake becoming a partner but he'd have to give some serious thought to anybody else. Seawell indicates that he'd actually rather have somebody new than increase his own share if that meant he didn't have to personally worry about the headache of security, as the paranoia of the last three days is something he'd rather not have to deal with on a day-to-day basis.  Meanwhile, Chester just stands there on guard taking all of this information in.

Jake leads Misters McNaulty, Seawell and Morand back into the office. "As things stand there is no deal. I am sorely disappointed. No one appears willing to take on the risks of transportation." Jake shifts in his chair and looks at Fisk. "I have a proposal Mr. Fisk to start the silver ore flowing. You sell me a nine- percent share of the mining rights for a dollar and the contract stipulates I am responsible for transportation. You retain majority ownership at fifty-one percent and are free from the headaches of operation. That starts the ore moving today, everyone goes to work immediately, and gets you a step closer to your larger aspirations." Jake pauses for dramatic effect. "Unless you think it is wiser to hold on these negotiations and we can all help Marshall Wyatt Earp with the investigation."

Fisk says, "Nine percent appears to be rather steep just for transporting the ore." Morand speaks up next and says, "Not really, we were just discussing this outside." 

He then repeats what he and MacNaulty had discussed almost verbatim, except that he halves the yield to one-half of one percent, which then has the effect of reducing the dollar estimates by half and raising the transportation and security estimates to 8%. He says "So what Mr. Cook is essentially suggesting is that he retain only 1% for himself as a management fee. He might not even get that if today's trip is any estimate of the security problems we might encounter."  Fisk remains silent.

"Mr. Fisk," Jake looks him eye to eye. "I am making an offer to relieve you of a significant risk. Of course at a cost. I believe it is a minimum cost given the risks involved. And of course all of you would have another person who would be interested and active in keeping the ore flowing. I think all of you wish to see the ore flowing, and good working relationship among the partners. I know you are all troubled by today’s events, but I think getting an agreement signed will be a good distraction and will take steps to build a fine working relationship. Do we have an agreement Mr. Fisk?"

Fisk still hesitates and says "Nine percent still seems steep to me. Maybe I should get my own geologist to estimate these ore yields." 

Seawell then speaks up "Mr. Fisk. Let me refresh your memory. I am Patrick Seawell and my father is Colonel Charles Seawell. That name may mean nothing to you, but ask Elton Hubbard about him, he is well known in the mining industry. My father served with the United States Army Corps of Engineers for over thirty years, retiring a few years back with the title of Chief Geologist of the United States. 

Mr. Fisk, I was born on an Army base in California shortly after the California Gold Rush. My father's job was to assess and estimate the potential of finding precious metals on U.S. Government Land in order to determine a fair price. He was very good at what he did and taught me everything he knew. I lived for two decades in California learning everything there was to know about finding gold followed by another decade in Nevada helping my father to find silver. 

I was the one who chose Fisk Mountain as the best site in this area for silver and I have now been proven right. In fact, I was the one last Friday who discovered this vein, otherwise we would not be sitting here. The reason that I tell you all this is that I've heard that you are a gambling man, and I'd like you to now prove it." 

"I don't know what you're getting at," Fisk Comments. 

Seawell states "Well, about two months back, when we still hadn't found anything on your mountain I began spending all my free time investigating other potential sites in the Dos Cabezas and Chiricahua Mountains. It took a while but I found this." He reaches into his pocket and removes a piece of granite, tossing it across the table then says "Mr. Fisk, those sparkles you see aren't silver, they're gold, a more valuable commodity than silver." He then takes a canvas bag out and passes it over as well. "Inside that bag are processed gold nuggets from that site certified by the County Assay Officer Joe Reiser. They are valued at $ 50. You may keep those Mr. Fisk, they belong to you. When I checked the County Claims Office I discovered that the place where I found them was another plot of land that is owned by you." 

Fisk just examines the slip and says "So what. I bought the land that I thought would valuable to me. You just proved me right." Seawell states, "Yes, and according to the claims office you've bought up over a hundred plots of land totaling close to a thousand acres. I can assure you that without my help it will probably take most of your life and a considerable investment for you to ever find the gold. 

What I am proposing is this. I am so confident of this new claim that I'm willing to sign over my entire claim in the Fisk Mountain mine to Mr. Cook here for his transportation and security services, provided that you are willing to sign over half of your interest in Fisk Mountain to my other three partners. That would still leave you with a 30% share of the profit . That would be $ 120 in your pocket for every wagonload of ore processed from that mine with an investment of time from you of absolutely nothing. You and I will then go fifty-fifty on the new claim that I found. Sure, you can try to find it yourself, but I'm offering you 50% of something rather than your 100% of nothing. So I'll repeat Mr. Cook's question, do we have an agreement Mr. Fisk?"

"Well that is an unexpected opportunity." Jake says to no one in particular. "I am still willing to take on the transportation responsibility with those terms. I doubt that Mr. Seawell is going to offer those same terms again. Time for a bold move. Cut the cards Mr. Fisk."

Fisk looks at Seawell and says "How do I know this isn't just a trick to cheat me out of half my share? You could be planning to get a kickback from your friends." Seawell replies, "Have Mr. Berg draw up papers stating that neither me or my heirs will ever collect one cent from the Fisk Mountain mine. I'll be happy to sign it." 

Fisk then says "And how would the costs related to the new mine be divided?" Seawell replies "Same as the other, except we should probably reverse which one is responsible for extraction and which is responsible for transportation, since the cartage people won't work with you. The stamping and assaying costs would be evenly split based upon our percentage." 

Fisk thinks for a minute and says "I don't agree to fifty-percent each. You miners were willing to take forty. I'll agree to that for the new mine." Seawell says "I suppose I should try to compromise at forty-five percent for myself, but I'm not an overly greedy person, so I'll take the forty." 

Seawell then turns to Berg and says "Draw up all the papers based upon that effect." Berg says "How do I draw up papers for the new mine without knowing the location." Seawell says "Draw up tentative papers just specifying it as a Fisk-owned property. I'll reveal the actual location only after Fisk signs the tentative agreement in Judge Isby's presence. " 

Berg says "It looks like I have a lot of paperwork to draw up. Plan on all everyone meeting back here today at the close of business, say 4:30 PM, for the signing. I'll arrange for Judge Isby to be present as well as the Deputy Sheriff as a witness." 

Seawell adds "Oh, and while we're specific clauses about people and their heirs not inheriting anything, please make sure that the new mine agreement explicitly states that Mr. Fisk and his heirs will never be permitted to own any of my forty-percent share."  With that everyone gets up and leaves. Jake looks at the clock on Berg's wall and sees that it is 9:35 AM, still leaving him ample time to get to Condon's Bank.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 83, “Merchants and Doctors”, January 10, 1882:*

Nanuet looks over the list of supplies. "This should be easy enough to get this stuff. As for Curly Bill, that might be an issue, since in order to collect the bounty I believe we have to go to Texas. We can talk about that later, I don't want you to be late for the trial. I don't think I will be joining you though, my presence there won't do anyone any good. I will clean myself up and go and visit Flint today and see how things are going there." 

Nanuet heads inside the El Parador and asks if there is a room available since he has been staying in the grove for a while. He pays for the room and spends the next hour or so cleaning himself up, organizing his belongings, mending his clothes and sharpening his knives. He makes his way downstairs and waits for Sonoma to return.

Ruby turns and hurries back to the El Parador. She grabs another clean dress, leaves the riding outfit, takes the green dress and hurries to the bathhouse. She tries to quickly take a bath but she is so dirty it takes longer than expected to get clean. 

After that she heads over to Kelly’s Dry Goods and Tailors. She walks in and sees a woman behind the counter. “Hello, Ma’am. I’m here to do some shopping and I need this dress altered. Do you have time?” 
“Of course,” she answers. “Let me see what you have, dear.” Ruby shows her the green dress. “Well, go and try it on.” Ruby does and is practically smothered by the neckline. “I need this altered, and the faster the better. I want this thing off, “she pulls at the bustle,” and I want this cut off," she points to the extra material on the neck. "Actually, let’s just make this off the shoulder, shall we? So take most of the sleeve off too. And take it up from the floor a bit, maybe to the ankle?” She looks up at the woman, who is looking at her like she is crazy. “What?”

Mary Kelly looks at Ruby and says "So, the only thing you like about this dress is the color? I have other dresses that might be more to your liking." She takes her into a back room where around a dozen dance-hall-girl style dresses are on display, some with low cut necklines, and others fastened high on one side of the skirt to display leg. All of them are the same light-ivory off-white color but Mary says that she has dyes and can have them made in any color that Ruby would like.  Ruby's eyes are wide with excitement. "Oh these are beautiful! Yes I would like to buy a few, and any color I want, huh?" Ruby look though the dresses. "But can you fix up the green one too? I do like the color." Ruby pauses, "On second thought, forget the dress. I know someone who will love it just as it is." 

Ruby chooses three dresses of different styles and gives Mary some instructions for them. "I also need some new undergarments. I need something, uh... pretty." Mary laughs. "I have just what you need." Mary brings her over to a different section of the store. Ruby chooses what she needs with a smile on her face. "So what do I owe you and when will it be ready?" She charges Ruby $ 35 for everything and says that the dresses should be ready by Wednesday at 5:00 PM.

Kate reached the Great Western Boarding House.  There were only a couple people left eating breakfast at this late hour, and a man in an apron quickly approached her. "Good morning," she said quietly. "I'm Mrs. Kale. I've come to check on the Deputy Marshall." She is taken up to his room. Wyatt Earp and Doc Eaton are there. The Doc looks to Katherine and says "It looks like a priest already got to him first, otherwise he probably wouldn't have made it back to town. Care to tell me about that?" 

The Doc says "Wyatt, you can go get going, you have prisoners to deal with. I think he'll be okay, he's primarily recovering from shock I think. I'll let him sleep for another 20 minutes, then I'll have to give him an elixir to get him up to testify at the trial in another half hour. I have to testify as well so I'll walk him over there."

Kate says, "We were lucky to have been given a gift that could perform healing without the presence of a priest. We used it to heal the Marshall's wounds. Which is why I was so concerned about his lapsing back into unconsciousness. He woke when we healed him, looked up at me and said 'I'm sorry' and passed out again.  I am also planning on going to the trial. I'm not certain if my testimony will be needed, but it seems best to go just in case. I'll walk over with you if you don't mind."

Eaton waits until it is almost time for the trial to administer the ointment to Morgan Earp. The glass vial has a strong alcohol smell to it. The Doctor holds back Morgan's head and pours the liquid down his through. Morgan starts to choke and then spits some of it out before opening his eyes. He stares at the Doctor and realizes where he is. "Thanks Doc, I.." he then sees Katherine and his eyes go wide.  The Doctor says "Mrs. Kale helped get you back here. You owe her and her friends your life." Eaton then turns to Katherine and says "If you'll excuse us for a few minutes I'll get him presentable for court."

"I'm sorry, I didn't mean to startle your patient, doctor. I'll wait downstairs, of course. Good to see you awake Marshall, you've had a rough morning." 

Kate left, being sure to shut the door quietly behind her. For a moment she considered standing at the door to see what she could hear, but that would be abominably rude. What was it about her that bothered, no shook Morgan Earp so? She paused just for a moment to see if any bits of conversation would pass through the wood, and then went downstairs to wait for the gentlemen.

Ruby next heads over to Frye's Harness shop. She wants to buy some pants and she wants them tight so they either have to make them or alter them. Mr. Frye laughs. He has several pairs of leather pants but based upon what she wants suggests a pair in light tan. They look to be a little big. He tells her to sit in a bathtub while wearing the pants for a good hour and then to wear them until they are dry. That will shrink them to exactly fit her shapely form and the lighter color is close enough to flesh tone to make any man take a second glance.

Well, that might look a bit silly sitting in a tub with pants on, but it will be well worth the trouble in the end, I'm sure." Ruby glances around. "I think I'll also take a holster for my gun. There won't be anywhere to hide it once I'm done with these pants." 

She chooses one that will fit and puts it with her new pants. "Thank you Mr. Frye and I'm sure we'll do business again in the future, especially if the pants do their job," she smiles as she pays him. Duncan Frye also suggests that she come back later wearing whatever she normally uses as a coat, shawl or poncho as well as with her gun, and he'll custom design her shoulder holster so that she can carry it concealed that way.

"Coat? I don't have one. I normally wear dresses, well, until I got here I did anyway." Ruby laughs at the thought of wearing a shawl while crawling though caves and climbing under coaches. "So I'd better get one of those too." She picks out a short leather jacket that won't impede her movement. "Something like this? If you can do it quickly, why don't you measure me now for that holster?" Shopping is so distracting she thinks, and more fun than a trial. Sure I won't miss much.

Frye measures her arm and shoulder dimensions and asks her what type of gun she uses. He then goes to a desk drawer and unlocks it, and takes out some a wooden dummy guns and asks her to find one of the same size. He then has her demonstrate to him exactly how she draws. 

Somewhat embarrassed he tries to tactfully explain that her ample bosom would make what he has in stock for coats probably not work well, so he would have to custom make one for her. 

He then takes out some wooden dummy derringers as well as several different knives and asks if she has one for a back-up weapon. Since he is going to be custom making the coat for her anyway he says that he will be willing to build in a knife sheathe as well as a derringer holster right into a coat. He'll also add some extra padding to whichever side doesn't have the shoulder holster on it so that the bulge from the weapon will not be obvious. Lastly, he asks if there were anything else she'd like built into the coat, such as small inside pockets for specific items.

“Well, Mr. Frye, you certainly know what you are doing. Sure, you can put in a spot for a dagger and a derringer. That would be helpful. And somewhere I can keep my money so no one can get to it. Oh and my keys too! If you can make a few small pockets, I’m sure they’ll come in handy eventually.” She looks at the man. “This is going to be the best jacket ever. Now I apologize but I really have to run!” She hurries out the door, then pops her head back in, “Oh when will it be ready?” He replies "Probably by Friday, but stop in on Thursday for a final fitting." After his answer she says, “Thanks, see you then!” 

Ruby heads over in the direction of the Comique Variety Hall and Saloon. She sees that the door the saloon is currently propped open. The adjacent Pierre’s Gunshop & Hardware store has a closed sign on it. Two doors further down the street the front doors two the Lone Star then open up. Maggie holds open the door as Tom Whipple, Jeff Mills, Tony Lucky, Al Brower, Pierre Jaquet and two other men all exit the building carrying chairs and barstools. 

Maggie tells Ruby “When Judge Isby holds court at the Comique it can get rather crowded so they borrow all the chairs from our Saloon and the Alhambra across the street.” Ruby sees Judge Lacey standing by the doorway to the Comique, dressed in the same suit he wore when he presented her with flowers. He gives her a broad smile and tells her “Once Judge Isby enters the building it officially becomes a courthouse instead of a saloon so I’ll be able to attend and still keep my promise to my late wife.”

“Judge, it’s nice to see someone who keeps his promises. It’s a rare quality to find these days. How refreshing. I’ll see you inside then?” Ruby gives him a final smile as she starts to walk inside the Comique. 

Out of the corner of her eye she sees two boys playing nearby. One is a human who looks to be around six or seven and the other is a wood elf who appears to be a little younger. She hears them calling each other Ritchie and Manuel. She approaches them. "How would you two like to make a dollar today?" she asks, still smiling. "Do you know where Condon's Bank is?" They nod. "Well, I might need to fetch someone from there. How about you wait here during the trial that is going to happen soon and if I need you I'll come out and let you know. Even if I don't need you to go, if you wait here the dollar is yours after the trial. Deal?" 

She extends her hand to the boys. They eagerly shake hands with her. "Here is what you will do if you need to go..." She leans over and whispers to the boys. When she is done giving them instructions she asks them if they understand and they both answer "Yes Ma'am." "Very well, you behave out here while you are waiting," she winks, and then makes her way inside.

Ruby enters the Comique and sees that all but one table has been moved to the far back wall where they have been stacked atop each other to open up as much space as possible. The chairs from the three saloons have been set up in the room as seven rows with ten chairs in each row, five on each side of a center aisle. The room is already starting to fill up with people. A man heads up to the bartender standing at the bar to order a drink. The bartender replies “Sorry, Judge Isby does not permit eating and drinking in his court. We’ll start serving again as soon as court is adjourned.” 

Doc Eaton assists Morgan Earp out the door and downstairs to the dining room of the Great Western Boarding House. Peg Watkins, the wife of the house’s owner has been sitting with Katherine until now, which has been a tad uncomfortable since Watkins has been talking about wanting to “civilize” the town and put restrictions on all Saloons. Katherine decided not to mention her living at one saloon and working at another. 

Morgan looks to be physically fine. Watkins has him a mug of coffee, which he happily accepts and drinks. Katherine joins the men. Morgan had physically leaned against Eaton going down the stairs but insists on walking on his own outside, saying he’d lose respect from the eyes of the town if he was seen needing help. The three of them make the short walk north one block to the Comique. 

Ruby sees Katherine enter along with Doc Eaton and Morgan Earp. Earp heads over to the stage and walks up the steps to. He then sits down on a single chair that had been placed there. Eaton takes an open seat in the front row. Chumbley and Parker Baxter are also both in the front row but on opposite sides, notebooks and pens in hand.   

Katherine sees Flossie McKenna sitting in a chair along the side wall of the building. The two chairs next to her are presently empty. Ruby has taken a seat closer to the front of the room and appears to be saving two seats beside her. For a moment Kate considered going over and sitting next to Flossie, but she was certain the rumors were already flying about Tom because of Saturday night. If she were to sit next to Flossie the room would expect a catfight. Perhaps after the trial when the people were up and mingling about she could work her way over to the singer. 

Katherine worked her way up to Ruby, sat down beside her, and took her friends hand. "I'm so glad you're alright. Mr. Morand's people told us you'd all arrived safely." She leaned over and kissed Ruby's cheek but kept hold of her hand. "Kate!" was Ruby's enthusiastic reply. She threw her arms around Katherine’s neck and gave her a huge hug. “Is everything ok? What happened to you? Are you alright? I was so worried,” Ruby sighed a breath of relief and smiled. “I’m glad you are here.”

"Yes Ruby, I'm fine. There was no more shooting after we were separated. I tended to the Marshall with Mr. Morand and Mr. Seawell, and Nanuet came back and used one of the stones to heal Mr. Earp's wounds. It was the strangest thing, Ruby," she whispered. "He healed just like he should, but when he woke he just moaned 'I'm sorry,' to me and passed out. The only reason he's awake now is because the Doctor gave him some kind of medicine.  But we all made it back alright. I don't know how you managed to stop that coach, but I'm glad you did."

“That is strange about Morgan Earp,” Ruby says slowly. “He must have been very wounded to have passed out again. Maybe our friend Nanuet can’t heal every wound. Sounds like you saved his life Kate. Let’s hope he appreciates it. As for our coach ride, I’m not sure you want to know but it involved lots of praying and lots of luck. I had to climb under the stupid thing while it was moving. Believe me, my arms and legs are killing me! Jake’s clothes got ruined so I did some shopping. I’ve been meaning to anyway.” 

“You know, Earp told me yesterday not to worry about Job’s sentence. He said even if he was found guilty the Judge always offers his sentence as jail time or a fine.” "That's a relief. No matter what the Judge decides, Job has been in jail long enough. He's not dangerous." 

"So, you've been shopping? A much pleasanter way to go with your day than riding under stagecoaches. You should get some sleep after this is over. And a good long soak to ease your muscles." "Yes, it was about time I got some proper riding clothes of my own so I don't need to tear up someone's else's," Ruby laughs. She looks at Katherine quizzically. "I did have a bath Kate, can't you tell?" She puts her hand to her hair. "I think that was the dirtiest I've ever been. I suppose I'll need some help with the leftovers knots later." Ruby looks around at the crowd building in the room. "Sleep would be nice..." then she suddenly remembers, "Oh, but I'm having lunch with Judge Lacey today! Right after the trial. We're going to the Promise City Hotel."

Kate replies, "I didn't mean a bath for getting clean, I meant one for feeling better. Don't worry, I'll help get the knots out of your hair.  I saw Judge Lacey on Sunday at the Cafe. He looked very disappointed. I'm glad you're making it up to him."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 84, “Declaration of War”, January 10, 1882:*

In reference to Lacey’s disappointment Ruby replies, "He was huh? Poor guy. Well, I'm sure he'll enjoy his lunch today," she says winking. "Besides I already made it up to him, I spent lots of Jake's money in his store."

The room soon fills up and before long all eighty chairs a filled with another dozen people standing along the back wall. Maggie takes a seat beside Katherine and the man on the other side of her gets up to let Tom take the seat next to Maggie. Katherine and Ruby recognize around one-third of the people in the room, most by face rather than by name. The town’s two lawyers, Hamilton Fisk and Mitchell Berg are both present, seated on opposite sides of the room. 

Evan Adair arrives with his girl Kitty on one arm and the strumpet Suzie Foreman. They walk to the front of the room and three men seated in the first row give up their seats to the three. Unlike the previous times that they had seen these women they both are dressed in conservative high-collared formal clothing. 

Wyatt Earp arrives. Wyatt has his gun drawn on the three prisoners, Job Kane, Marvin Keach and Dudley Yeats, whose hands are shackled together. Maggie mutters “How embarrassing. Marshall Hollister wouldn’t use restraints or firearms on prisoners unless it was absolutely necessary.” The prisoners are gestured to sit down on the edge of the dancehall stage. Morgan Earp takes out his revolver and points in the direction of the prisoners' backs. 

Meanwhile, back at the El Parador Nanuet is seated and waiting for Sonoma. The miner Patrick Seawell enters the building, looks around, and then comes down and sits with Nanuet. Seawell says, "You look better than when I saw you last. I was looking for that Mexican woman you rode out to the mining site with. Would you know where she is?"

No, I actually don't know where she is. She said she would meet me back in town. What is your business with her if you don't mind asking?  He replies, "Actually, business is what I wish to talk about.  It looks like I'll be severing ties with my former mining partners. I spoke to the carriage driver from this morning, Zack Morand, about forming a new partnership with his family. They own a large cattle ranch in the area and have the money to invest in the new venture. I just need to talk to the family patriarch to finalize the deal. 

So once we get the business established we'll need some places to mine. I found what I think is a promising spot up in the Dos Cabezas Mountains, but a family of wood elves who raise sheep there currently owns the land. I'm willing to pay them a very fair price for the land, but when I tried talking to them around a month ago I discovered that they don't speak English, and I don't speak either Elvish or Spanish. So I would like to hire your friend as a translator."

He replies, “Sounds like an interesting proposition, but I can't speak for her. Like I said, she is supposed to meet me here back in town. I can give her a message if you'd like. Where can I tell her to look for you if she is interested?”  Seawell answers, I'll just check in back here. I've got several more things to take care of in town today, but I'll be around. He then departs. 

Over at the bank, following the introduction by Chester shakes Condon's hand. "Good morning, Mr. Condon. I'm Chester Martin. Mr. Cook has told me what a wonderful boss you are. I hope I can live up to his confidence in me. AS far as my qualifications go, I served in the United States Army with the Fifth Cavalry out of Fort McPherson, Nebraska for five years."  Condon answers, "Well. I guess you can stick around for now, seeing as how I'll be short-handed. Do you have your own weapons?"  "Yes, sir. A revolver and a repeating rifle. Plus a couple which used to be longarms." He holds up the bent rifle. "I'm not sure what happened to this."  Chester and Jake continue to have a dull day at the bank. It isn't as busy as Monday had been. Condon isn't all that sure about Chester and is keeping an eye on both of them.

Back at the Comique, Deputy Sheriff Colin Hunter steps into the room and announces, “All rise for Judge Nathan Isby.” Hunter holds the door as a tall man wearing a black robe over a dark suit enters the building. Isby looks to be in his early forties, with dark hair that is starting to gray on his sideburns and long droopy mustache. He has a square-shaped face with a chiseled jaw and walks with a slight limp.  Ruby and Katherine both notice Judge Lacey enter after and take a place standing along the back wall.  Isby walks over behind a table that has been set up near the stage. He says, “You may all be seated.” Everyone in the room except for Colin Hunter sits down. Hunter remains standing near the table and acts the part of bailiff. 

Isby taps the proceedings into order with the gavel and announces, “On today, this tenth day of January, Eighteen-eighty-two, and ten-thirty in the morning, the Seventh Circuit Court of Southeastern Arizona Territory is called into session. The Seventh Circuit Court serves eastern and Chochise and Graham Counties and holds court in the communities of Clifton, Safford, Promise City and Wilcox. All rulings made by myself, Judge Nathan Isby, are final unless appealed to the Territorial Governor within five days of today’s date. 

Colin Hunter states, “When each witness is called that are to come forward and swear to the Gods of Rome and Greece that they will speak truthfully. Each witness is to then state their full legal name, current place of residence and occupation.”   Isby then reads from a paper before him “The first case is the Town of Promise City vs. Kane and Keach. The charges are levied against both Job Kane and Marvin Keach for disturbing the peace and the discharge of firearms within a public structure. Testimony will be heard on this case in the following order: Deputy Marshall Morgan Earp, Mr. Thomas Whipple, Miss. Suzanne Foreman, Mr. Jake Cook, Mrs. Thomas Kale, Miss. Ruby West, Doctor James Eaton and lastly from both of the accused. Are all of those parties present in this courtroom today?”

Ruby stands up and faces the judge. "I am here, your Honor, Miss Ruby West. Mr. Cook is not presently here but will be soon."  She excuses herself for a moment and goes out the door. The boys are still there playing nicely just like she said.  "Ok boys, remember what I told you? Go get Mr. Cook, fast as you can." 

That is all she has to say, they take off running down the street.  As Jake is doing his normal guard duty he notices two small boys run up to the bank doors. They stop, leaning in the doorway, trying to catch their breath. When they look up and see him they nudge each other and slowly walk up to him.  

“You Silver Jake Cook?” they ask. “Miss Ruby sent us. She said to look for the most handsome man in the bank. And she said you would be wearing a lucky black hat and if we were good maybe you would let us touch it. She’s gonna give us a whole dollar when we give you the message and bring you back.” The other boy interrupts the first, “We’re supposed to bring you back to the Comique for the trial, they need you there.” Then the first boy interrupts again, “And she said if we was fast bringing you back we could get a kiss too, so you’d better hurry and get ready. She sure is pretty Mr. Jake, is she your girl?” The two boys elbow each other and laugh.

"Hold on a moment boys." Jake gets Morgan Condon’s attention. "They are looking for me at the court house. Do you want Mr. Martin to stay?" Condon agrees to let Jake leave, but he and Chester also notice him strapping on his own sidearm.  Chester says, "Mr. Condon, if it'll make you feel any better, you can hold my Spencer and I'll just have my six-gun." Just being careful" he replies, adding "Deadeye Douglas of the Douglas Gang was seen in the area a few days ago. Can't go taking any chances."

Jake then follows the boys back to the court house, thinking about what the boy asked him. "Let's hurry so you can get that kiss. Let me tell you they are something special." Before he goes in he narrows his eyes at the boys and rests his hand on his revolver. "It's ok if you kiss her, but not too long. Right?" And he goes inside trying to hold in his laugh.

Ruby sees Jake walk in so she waves him over to their seats. She gets up and walks past him, “I guess the boys did their job?’” she says winking at him. “Excuse me for a minute I have to go pay up.”   She squeezes down the aisle and stands in the doorway. Manuel and Ritchie are standing there waiting excitedly. “Here is your dollar boys, you did a great job.” She hands them a dollar. “Don’t spend it too fast now.” 

She stands there looking at them with wide smiles on their faces. Ritchie finally gets up the nerve to ask, “Miss Ruby did we get here fast enough?”  “Oh I did promise you kisses, didn’t I? Well, yes, you got here very fast. Who’s first?” Manuel steps forward and Ruby leans down and gives him a kiss on the lips, then does the same for Ritchie. The boys stand there with big dumb smiles on their faces. She tussles their hair and starts walking away. “See you around boys.” She winks at them and makes her way back to her seat. She smiles as she takes a seat between Jake and Katherine. “Did I miss anything?”

Morgan Earp is still on the stand giving a quick recounting of what he was told following his arrival at the Lone Star the previous Thursday. Ruby notes that while testifying he looks at the judge and the accused but avoids making eye contact with the rest of the audience. 

Tom Whipple is the next to testify. He tells of renting the room to Miss Foreman while not being aware of her line of work. He explains that Job Kane, an employee of his establishment, went upstairs to ask Miss. Foreman to leave. He says that after the shooting began three of his other employees Jake Cook, Katherine Kale and Ruby West, headed upstairs and the shooting stopped. Shortly thereafter they returned.” 

Suzie Foreman is the next one called to the stand. She testifies “I was a new arrival in town last Thursday and the Lone Star was the first establishment that I went too. I spoke to Mr. Whipple and explained to him what my profession was. He agreed to let me use the room and said that he required twenty percent of whatever monies I brought in.” Tom loudly exclaims, “That’s not true! She’s lying!” 

The Judge pounds the gavel and tells him “Sir, you have already had an opportunity to speak. If you have anything further to add you will be granted an opportunity at the conclusion of all scheduled testimony, otherwise you will hold your tongue or be removed from the premises.” Ruby notes that both Evan Adair and his girl Kitty have slight grins on their faces while the Judge delivers the reprimand to Tom. 

Miss Foreman continues her testimony and in response to Tom’s remarks says, “I am new to this town and I have absolutely no reason to lie. Mr. Keach was my third customer that evening.  There had been no objections raised up until that point about my profession. In fact, Tom Whipple had given me friendly nods and smiles all evening, which I took as his approval. But I’ve been told since then that he flirts with and seeks favors from all of his female employees.” 

Katherine hears Flossie gasp at that accusation, with a sad expression on her face as tears then well up in her eyes. Ruby notices that Tom and Maggie Whipple are both beat red with anger and are using every ounce of self-restraint that they can muster to keep from another outburst. Several people are now talking and gossiping throughout the room and the word ‘Tomcat’ is stated more than once.

Katherine reached over and took Maggie's hand. "They can say what they want, but they can't make it true," she whispered helplessly. "And from looking at Flossie, I think she still cares for Tom. But Maggie, they all know about Saturday night. Evan Adair would have made sure of it. When I give my testimony I may be asked about Tom, and I can't lie. He didn't do anything but it will still look bad."

The Judge hits his gavel and calls for the room to come back to order. He turns to the witness and says, “Miss Foreman, Mr. Whipple is not the one on trial here today. Please just explain in your own words what transpired in the upstairs room between Mr. Kane and Mr. Keach.” 

She says “Job Kane barged into my room unannounced, pointed a revolver at myself and Mr. Keach and then threatened us both with bodily harm. Mr. Keach surrendered and then began to get dressed. That is when Mr. Kane started firing his gun at us. Mr. Keach fired back only in self-defense. The others then arrived at the door and ordered both men to drop their weapons. Mr. Keach was happy to oblige, but Mr. Kane was still out for blood and needed further convincing before he lowered his.” 

She concludes by stating, “After it was all over the men headed downstairs and I remained behind with the two women. Miss. West pulled me aside out of earshot of her friend Mrs. Kale and indicated that she had initiated the entire confrontation between the two men. I believe her quote to me was “I don’t want or need any competition from the likes of you. Any soliciting at the Lone Star will be done by me.”  A number of people in the audience begin talking to each other as both newspapermen are writing frantically. Katherine notices that Judge Lacey leaves the building, an expression of sadness on his face. As the noise level the room increases Judge Isby again pounds his gavel to restore order. 

Ruby stands up, obviously extremely angry. She yells, "You lying... Your ass of a boss is just mad because he couldn't have me, I wouldn't come to the Palace and sell myself like you!" Judge Isby slams his gavel and loudly declares "Miss West. You are scheduled to testify shortly and will be given that opportunity. If you speak out-of-turn again I will have you taken into custody and charged with contempt of court! Be seated and be silent young woman!"

Katherine could see that Ruby was about to speak again. She reached up, grabbed hold of her sleeved, and yanked Ruby back into her seat. "You'll have your chance. And shouting isn't helping your case," she whispered. "There should be enough testimony from others to prove she's lying."  She stole a glance over at Evan Adair. Suzie Forman hadn't disparaged herself or Jake, only Ruby. Ruby was probably right, he was holding grudges over Ruby's refusal to work for him, and he was doing everything he could to destroy her.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 85, “Judge Isby's Court”, January 10, 1882:*

Jake takes off his hat and nods his head, "Your Honor." and takes his place. He swears in looking solemn. "Jacob Cook, El Parador Cantina here in Promise City, recently took employment with Condon's Bank as a guard.  Not more than five minutes before the shooting, I heard Tom here" Jake points to Tom Whipple, "tell me he asked Job to talk to the occupants of that room, and ask them to leave.  I sat in for Job at his poker table to deal for the rest of the night. Next thing I know I hear gun shots and I need a new deck of cards, as a bullet had put a hole in the card I was holding." 

"So I run up the stairs and peek into the room and see Job trying to get cover behind a dresser and Mr. Keach behind the bed. Mr. Keach then takes a shot at me. I didn’t even have a gun in my hand!” Jake holds out his empty hands to emphasize. “So from out in the hall way I ask him if he wants to talk instead of shooting, and he shoots at me a second time! Lucky for me Job Kane is a pretty good shot and shot him in the arm that was pointing the gun in my direction. I’d say that this man is lucky, a less brave man than Job Kane would have shot him dead instead of just taking out his gun arm.” Jake stops and nods towards Job. 

"After the shooting I did see Miss Foreman inside. I can't confirm her line of work or any discussions she may have had with others, but whatever she does for a living didn't require her to wear any clothes." This draws some quiet laughter from the crowd.   "I didn’t see or hear what happened before, but I can tell you I have no respect for a man who takes shots at unarmed folk just trying to help. I would seriously doubt their words." Jake finishes talking and looks at the judge for approval before he returns to his seat.

Kate suddenly dreaded her turn on the stand.  After Jake's testimony Kate took the witness seat on the stage and spoke in a quiet but clear voice that carried to the back of the room. "I am Mrs. Thomas Kale, Katherine Jacqueline, maiden name Seagram. I reside at the El Parador Hotel and Cantina, and am currently employed as a Pianist and Waitress at the Lone Star Dance Hall and Saloon." 

"I noticed Mr. Kane go upstairs and Mr. Cook sat down to run his table. A moment later Mr. Cook held up a playing card with a hole through it. He then went upstairs as well. Another shot rang out and Miss West and I ran upstairs. From the hallway I could see Mr. Cook crouched by the door, and in the room Miss Foreman standing in the closet covering her with a sheet. 

A shot hit the doorjamb near Mr. Cook’s head, and I heard a shot from inside the room, and then pained moaning. The shooting was over at that point and Mr. Cook went inside the room and helped Mr. Kane bring Mr. Keach out. Miss West and I then went into the room. I asked Miss West to keep an eye on Miss Foreman while I checked her clothes for weapons. Miss Foreman remained in the closet and Miss West by the room's outer door until I returned her clothing. She got herself dressed, and Miss West and I escorted her downstairs."

Ruby steps forward to the stand and gets sworn in. When asked her full legal name, place of residence and occupation she replies, “Constance Grace West, the El Parador Cantina and currently a singer,” she shoots Adair and Susie a dirty glance, “At the Lone Star Saloon.” She looks at the Judge’s raised eyebrows and says, “You can thank my mother for the name,” she says rolling her eyes. 

“I was singing that night and from the stage I noticed Jake go upstairs. We heard a gun shot come from up there so Katherine and I ran up to see what was going on. We heard another shot, which hit the doorframe as we got up there, saw Jake at the door, heard another shot, the one that hit Mr. Keach, and could see her,” nodding towards Suzie, “In the closet in a sheet.” 

“I asked what happened and Keach said Job tried to kill him and Job said he was trying to give the message from Tom Whipple that they had to leave and Mr. Keach pulled his gun so Job shot at him. They took Keach downstairs and asked us to take care of her, so Kate, uh, Katherine, checked her clothes to make sure she didn’t have a weapon, let her get dressed and brought her downstairs. I was never alone with her, none the less had time to tell her I orchestrated the whole thing.” 

“We took her downstairs and as we did we past Job, who was heading up to get his stuff for his jail stay. He gave us some money to get him food and books, which we bought from Judge Lacey and delivered to him the next day.  And for the record…” she looks right at Baxter, “Mr. Adair offered me a job working at his Saloon and I refused him because I don’t do that sort of thing so now he’s mad about it and making Suzie Forman tell lies about me! Only the lowest kind of person would do something like that.”

Doctor Eaton is the next to testify and he discusses the nature of the injuries to Mr. Keach. He says that the charge for medical supplies and services comes to $ 6.00, which Mr. Keach was unable to pay.  Marvin Keach is asked to testify next. He has very little to say, stating that he was drunk at the time and has very little memory of what happened. He does add, “What I do remember was exactly what she said” and points to Suzie Foreman. 

Job Kane gives his account of what happened which conforms to Jake’s testimony. He states that neither Tom or Maggie Whipple approves of prostitution nor Job then challenges anyone in the room to think of a single instance where Tom Whipple ever solicited the services from a prostitute. “Tomcat doesn’t need to go to ‘em, he keeps ‘em under his roof,” a mineworker near the back of the room blurts out. 

Isby pounds the gavel and demands again that order be restore. The Judge then orders Colin Hunter to take the man who had just spoken up into custody to be tried for Contempt of Court following the other two trials. Hunter puts shackles on the man’s wrist and has him sit on the stage beside the three accused.   Job resumes his testimony. He explains how his first shots were just warning shots and how he only hit Keach’s gun hand after the man began to fire towards the doorway after Jake arrived. 

Judge Isby asks if any of the previous witnesses have anything further to add. Tom Whipple considers talking but then declines. The Judge then asks if anybody else present in the courtroom has anything else relevant to add to the case.   The Judge makes his ruling. He finds that Keach was only acting in self-defense so dismisses the weapons charge but still finds him guilty of disturbing the peace. He orders Keach to serve two-weeks in the town jail, less time already served, which can be further reduced by payment of a fine assessed at $ 5.00 per day of reduced sentence. 

He declares that Kane is guilty of the charges. The Judge chides Kane for acting so recklessly, stating that Keach was both drunk and surprised so could be possibly excused for his poor lapse in judgment, but that Kane was under no such impairment. He sentences Kane to one year of incarceration in the Arizona Territorial Prison, reduced by time served. He states that the prison time can be further reduced through payment of a fine assessed at $ 10.00 per day. Job Kane is also ordered to pay Doctor Eaton for Keach’s medical bill.   The Judge then declares a ten-minute recess until the next trial. Most people in the room apparently decide to stay for the next trail although Evan Adair and his two women depart.

Ruby is fuming over the events that have just transpired. She was trying to push her way out to the aisle to confront Adair but was stopped by Jake and Katherine. "Oh he's going to regret this day..." she says out loud to no one.

Judge Isby calls the court back to order. The only named witnesses to the next trail are Wyatt Earp, Pamela Yeats, Doc Eaton and the accused, Dudley Yeats. In addition to charges of disturbing the peace and the discharge of firearms within a public structure he is also charged with the more serious crime of attempted murder of a law enforcement officer. 

The first three witnesses give an account similar to that printed in the newspaper. When Yeats takes the stand he emphasizes that he meant no physical harm to the Marshall, that he was distraught and only wanted to be left alone. He points out that none of his shots hit the Marshall. The Judge makes the rhetorical comment, “So your main defense is that you are a poor marksman?” 

The Judge rules that Yeats is guilty and sentences the man to five years incarceration in the Arizona Territorial Prison, reduced by time served. He states that prison time can be reduced through payment of a fine of $ 10.00 per day (although the likelihood that Yeats would have $18,200 to pay it is somewhere between slim and none). 

Pamela Yeats hurries over to Mitchel Berg and quickly talks to him. Attorney Berg stands and says “Judge Isby. I will be filing an appeal of that ruling with the Governor. I request that Mr. Yeats be incarcerated locally until a decision on the appeal is made.” Isby says “Granted.” 

Isby then turns around and asks Sheriff Hunter “Is your jail fixed yet?” Hunter replies “No, we’re still waiting for a new iron grate for the window.” Isby turns to Wyatt Earp and says, “Today’s stagecoach already left so it looks like you get to keep him another night Marshall. You may bill the Territory for that expense. Tomorrow the Sheriff’s office will bring him over to the Cochise County Jail in Tombstone.” The Judge calls for another ten-minute recess before the final trial. More people leave but most stay around for the next trial.

Jake goes quickly over to Berg after the second trial. "Mr. Berg, seems like Job Kane got a rather severe sentence. Is this Judge always this..." Jake pauses for a second "Harsh?" "Is there a reasonable possibility for an appeal do you think? And would you take on his case?".

Berg replies to Jake's question, "You think that was harsh? From 'Hanging Nate' Isby? Isby likes civilized prim-and-proper law abiding citizens. What he dislikes are spontaneous people such as gamblers, saloonkeepers and saloon girls. And he absolutely hates any interruptions to his court. Your friend Ruby's outburst probably added six months to Kane's sentence. 

Look, Kane has the money for to pay the fine, which I'm sure Isby knew. Now if Kane had been smart he would have hired me from the onset. My fee would have only cost him $ 20 and I could have stopped that trollop from shooting off her mouth. File that lesson for future reference Mr. Cook, from what I've seen and heard about you so far I wouldn't be surprised if you find yourself in Isby's court at some point." 

Kate was surprised by Job's sentence until she heard the sentence for Mr. Yeats. Still, three thousand dollars. Could Job have that much? He was a gambler, and Katherine had seen Jake just last night bring in about $200. Perhaps Job could cover the fine. She tried to catch Job's eye after his sentence was read. He had proven her instincts about him true by his defense of Maggie and Tom. She smiled toward him and he gave a bit of a shrug.  After the second trial Kate walked toward the prisoners and addressed Wyatt Earp. "Is it permitted to speak to the prisoners?"  Earp says, "No, but this should be over fairly soon. I think that Isby is about to resume."

Jake doesn't wait for the third trial and heads back over to the bank. Jake thanks Morgan Condon for allowing him to go over to court and asks him if he wants Chester to hang around.

The third trial begins, the defendant being the man who had made the comment in court about Tom Whipple. Isby asks the man to identify himself and to state his case. The man is identified as Marcus Foote, a worker at the Gila Belle Mine who resides in a tent east of the town. 

Marcus’s defense is that he was responding to a direct question asked of everyone in the audience by Job Kane. Judge Isby says, “Yes, and if your comment had been a genuine answer to his question I would have allowed it. What you blurted out was not. Since I was present no further witnesses are necessary. I find you guilty of Contempt of Court and sentence you to a week in the town jail.” 

“Hey, don’t I get an option of a fine?” Foote yells out. Isby replies, “I wasn’t going to allow one because I think that a week of sitting in jail will help teach you when to shut up. But if you insist on the option of a fine I will accommodate that request. Your jail time can be reduced through payment of a fine assessed at $ 10,000 per day of reduced sentence.   Foote blurts out “That’s not fair, they only got $ 5 and $ 10 a day fines.” Isby replies, “Very well. I change my previous ruling. Your sentence for Contempt of Court is now two weeks in the town jail. Is there anything further?” Foote finally remains silent. 

The Judge asks everyone present if there is any other business to be brought before the court. Hearing no other business, Judge Isby states that he will be in Promise City until Saturday and that any further legal business can be brought to him during regular business hours at the Courthouse. He then dismisses the court. 

The bar immediately opens up and starts serving drinks while Warren Watson starts playing the piano and Al Brower, Pierre Jaquet and one other man begins moving the tables back and the Alhambra and Lone Star chairs over near the door. Brower stops Flossie to ask her to do something but reconsiders when he sees that she is on the verge of tears, and tells her to take her time and come back whenever she’s up to it. A third man, apparently the Comique’s bouncer, approaches the gambler Conrad Booth and says, “We’re a saloon again, and you’re still barred from here, so get out before I throw you out.” 

Once the court business was over, Kate turned to Maggie. "I'm sorry this was so horrible." She gave Maggie a hug. "I'll walk back to the Lone Star with you if you like. Then I'll go see if Job can afford to pay his way out, or if he needs any help. Are you going to be alright?" Maggie replies "I'm alright. It's Flossie 
who I am concerned about. Did you see how upset she was? 

"I would speak to her, but we haven't been introduced. Imagine what she would think if a strange woman approached her and asked about her personal life. But perhaps I can stop in to hear her before I come in to work and introduce myself. Seems she needs a friend as much as you do." 

The four accused and the three lawmen are still over by the stage. Marvin Keach asks permission to check with a few of his friends in the room for the $ 45 to pay his fine. Job Kane indicates that he also has the money to pay the fine and asks Deputy Sheriff Colin Hunter to accompany him over to the First National Bank of Promise City to transfer the money to the Arizona Territory’s account. Wyatt and Morgan Earp unshackle Keach and Kane while shackling Dudley Yeats and Marcus Foote together to bring them back to the town jail. Wyatt tells Job “Stop by later to pick up your things.”

Ruby calms down and sighs at this new turn of events.   She remembers her lunch with Judge Lacey but doesn't see him around so she says goodbye to Kate, mentioning she will see her at the Cantina after lunch and goes looking for the Judge back at the General Store.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 86, “Seawell's Request”, January 10, 1882:*

Over at the bank, Danby Jones comes in to take everyone's lunch order. Condon instructs him to also get something for "Jake's friend Chester."   When Danby goes by Jake he whispers "Good thinking Silver Dollar, we could use a good lookout and an extra gun if we run into trouble."

Ruby arrives at Lacey’s store.  It is open but there are currently no customers inside, as at least a third of the town were at the trial. Lacey is inside over near the back counter and he looks to be upset about something. He has also changed out of the suit and back into his regular clothes. She approaches him slowly, "Judge? I see you opened your store. I thought we were going to lunch today?" He looks up and says, "I don't think that is such a good idea. Forget I ever asked."

Ruby knows the answer but she asks anyway, "Why is it all of a sudden not a good idea?" He says "Miss West. We're from very different worlds. Your world revolves around Saloon life and I've sworn to never set foot in one. You should be with people your own age, like that young man who bought you all those clothes, not with a tired and worn out old man like me."

"Alright, Mr. Lacey, have it your way," she turns to walk out, "I was hoping you'd have more sense than to believe the lies that were told about me today." 

Ruby walked out without looking back. She had hoped Mr. Lacey wouldn't believe the lies, but he did, and that would mean every no good loser in town would too and she was going to have to constantly be fighting them off and watching every ally she walked down. Now that she thought about it neither Kate nor Jake had said anything to her before they left. Maybe they believed it too? 

As she walked back and passed the Lone Star she decided to sit for a minute to clear her head. She saw the two boys who had helped her earlier, still playing. It must be nice to have not a care in the world...

Kate picked up a chair and walked with Maggie back to the Lone Star, where Ruby was sitting dejectedly. She set down the chair and walked over to her friend. "I saw Judge Lacey leave the trial," she said putting her arms around Ruby. "I wouldn't have thought he would be so foolish." 

"I don't care about Mr. Lacey. Well, in a way I do, the fact that he would believe her without asking me. And now everyone is going to think I'm a prostitute." Ruby sighs, "You don't think that, do you Kate? You don't believe her?" 

"Why in the world would I?" she answered surprised. "I know better. I was with you in that room upstairs, remember? I know you didn't say a word to Suzie Foreman, and I know that you aren't a prostitute. I know you don't disapprove of the profession," Kate said with a little grin. "But I know you don't practice it either." 

Ruby looked relieved. "Well, everyone else seems to think it's true. And I didn't get to talk to you or Jake afterwards. Jake took off pretty quickly, actually. Maybe I should go talk to him?" she said to herself. "I don't care how people choose to make a living. But I do think it's a dangerous life and now certain people might think they have a right to.. well, you know." Ruby shakes her head. " I can never ever stay out of trouble." 

"Believe me, Kate, I am going to make him pay for this. Was it that important that I work there? Or the fact that he couldn't buy me?" Ruby smiles, "Or maybe it was the slap.  Evan Adair is the kind of man who is used to getting his own way. What's worse, he thought he had you. I doubt he hears the word no often, especially in public accompanied by a slap," Kate laughed. "I doubt losing me gave him any pain. He may also be losing business with you here. The extra people in the Lone Star must be coming from somewhere." 

"No one gets to have me, Kate," Ruby says slowly. "And if you are wise you'll stick to that rule too." Kate answers, "I couldn't do that Ruby, it's a lonely way to live. Sometimes it hurts to give yourself to someone, but I for one think it's worth it." She pulled out her handkerchief and dabbed at her eyes. "Sometimes it hurts a great deal." 

Ruby put her arm around Kate. "Maybe you're right about that, I don't know. You were lucky to find someone who was worthy of you, I doubt I will ever be so lucky." Ruby smiles at her friend.  Ruby glances at the boys. "Aren't those kids cute? I sent them to get Jake." Ruby explains what happened with them. "I was just thinking how nice it would be to not have these worries all the time." "Anyway, are you hungry, it's time for lunch? Any plans for this afternoon?" "No particular plans, except to go see Mr. Gonzales. What did you have in mind?" 

Ruby replies, "Let's go see Jake at the bank. I didn't get to tell him about my shopping experience today. And then we can eat and see Mr. Gonzales, how does that sound?" Ruby glances at Katherine to make sure she is recovered. She was sorry to keep reminding her friend of her pain.

Katherine and Ruby head over to Condon's Bank. Ruby smiles at Ritchie and Manuel as she passes them, and they giggle. The ladies walk into the bank and approach a very bored looking Jake.  "You know," Ruby says smiling, "I could have walked right in here and robbed this place and you would have never known it, you're practically asleep!"

He replies, "I'm sure the sunlight that follows you where ever you go would have gotten my attention even if the angels singing hadn't." Then quietly, "Go easy on the robbery jokes here, they are a bit jumpy."  “Jake, you’re just silly…,” she said blushing but anyone could tell she really loved the compliment.   Jake says, "I have some business after I get done here, how about we all meet for dinner again?" 

Kate smiled at Jake and then turned to Chester. "Mr. Martin, it's good to see you safe and sound."  Chester answers, "Thank you. I'm glad to see you made it back OK as well. What about the others with you? Was the Marshall hurt badly?"  "He was, although he's recovered now. We were lucky enough to have the means to heal him quickly with us. I take it you decided mining wasn't the employment for you?" 

"As far as mining is concerned, Mr. Hogan decided I wasn't reliable enough for the Silverbell. Luckily Mr. Cook took pity on me, so here I am."  She answers, "Hardly pity, I'm sure. Sometimes it takes time to find your proper place. It's just as well for you that yours isn't in a mine."

Sonoma rides to the El Parador, dusty but none the worse for wear.  She finds Nanuet waiting for her and pulls him out back as she begins to stable her horse.   She says, “I stripped the bodies and hid the weapons to go back for later.  Each of the bandits had a new $20 bill. The Army is out there checking out the scene and they were heading to the mine that Jake seems to know the miners from. Let me get cleaned up and we can check with Jake to see if anyone has taken that kind of money out of the bank while he was on watch that he can remember.  This was an attack that someone paid for and knew about and I'm not sure who that might be but I have an idea and it could be trouble for all of us.”

Patrick Seawell enters the El Parador and heads towards the table with Sonoma and Nanuet. Nanuet tells here "He was looking for you earlier." She replies "Well, I needed to find him as well, to inform him that soldiers are heading towards his mine." 

He sits with them and she passes on the information about the soldiers. He says "Well, it is no longer my mine but I would not worry. The soldiers are looking for the outlaws, not the legitimate mine owners. Both Ralph Elliott and Humphrey Lewis are still at the site and will be able to talk to the soldiers. If anything, they will add further protection." 

"What do you want of me?" Sonoma asks. Seawell relays what he had said to Nanuet earlier, of finding a promising mine site near the town of Dos Cabezas. Sonoma says "And you are so certain of this place that you gave up your other proven mine?" 

He replies "I gave it up because Ralph Elliott had cut us a bad deal. We were responsible for the cost of extracting the ore, which is halfway up a sheer cliff. I suspected there was silver there from day one, but spent the first the first four months trying to find an easier and cheaper way to get at it. It could wind up costing forty-percent of the ore's worth just to get it out of the mountain, in which case my partners and I would have been working for nothing. So I told Fisk about another potential mine and got him to give up half his claim in the other mine to my partners, so now they will be assured of a chance to make some money. 

But after this morning I don't trust Fisk and so I've found other partners instead, the family of the stagecoach driver from this morning. Now we need to find us some mine sites and the land with the wood elf sheep farmers looks very promising." 

She says "This may be a harder negotiation than you suspect. The elvan people do not see land as you do. They may already know of the silver, gold or other precious metals on the land but don't care. Would they have to move? To leave their home? To move their flocks." 

He replies, "They own half the side of a mountain. The area where I suspect the metals will be found is on one-third of their grazing lands but not near the house. It is that section of the mountain that I wish to purchase. I am willing to give them a very fair price for it." "How much is it worth?" she asks. 

He replies, "The current owners purchased it over a century ago for around fifty dollars. With the silver that has been found in the region they could probably get twenty times that, around $ 1,000, from just about anyone. Based on the potential I see in it I'd value it closer to $ 8,000. If we actually find silver it would be worth far more, but there's no guarantee that I'm right about the metals being there." 

She replies "They will be mistrustful. How will I be able to assure them that you are being honest with them?" He replies "You are familiar with my partners, the Morand family. They were the first Anglos to settle in this region and have always treated the native population fairly. They employ those of high elf and wood elf blood on their ranch and hire native druids to help birth their calves and foals. I believe that a woman named Morgana who once lived here once worked for them in that capacity." 

Sonoma replies "I know of her and of this family. You have chosen your partners wisely. But I sense that you are impatient, you are trying to hide it but you are, why?" He replies "I am impatient. Within the next few days word will leak out about both potential mines, the Fisk Mountain mine to the northeast and the other mine I told Fisk of, which is closer to where the elves live. Over half of the land in those mountains is currently unclaimed but that will soon change. Speculators will buy up every available acre. You already saw this morning how some people react to greed." 

She replies, "I will help you. The elves would be in potential danger if somebody else suspects their land has value. You wish to take some of their grazing land. Would there be adjacent unsold lands that you could get to exchange with them?" He replies "Most likely. I was only looking for precious metals before, but I could also identify fertile pasturelands. I will need to revisit the County Claims Office and see what is available in that area and then scout it out. We could do that together." 

"How do you know so much of the land?" she asks. He then explains some of his background. She says "You should refrain from telling elves about your affiliation with the Army. Most native people do not trust soldiers, with good reason." He says "My father and I were in the army, but we were not fighters, we were geologists." He then tells her and Nanuet about the science of geology. After hearing this she says "Then you also know where to find water, that is information that the farmers would need." 

She then says "And would you and your mining partners be willing to purchase their lamb and mutton meat? Elves are long lived. They may care more for having a long term supply to sell their flock than anything else." 

He replies "I'm sure that something could be worked out. Miners need to eat. Your friends Jake and Katherine seem to be affiliated with one of the restaurants in town and your own parents own this one, so I would probably also be able to find them other customers for their lamb and mutton." 

Seawell suggests that they leave in the morning as there is still danger from the people who attacked the stagecoach earlier. She says "Then we should leave now, when they are not expecting us." Seawell says "Your friend Jake Cook has arranged for papers to be signed this afternoon which should eliminate the danger to us. I will not be leaving this town until those papers are signed." She turns and looks to Nanuet to find out what he is thinking.

Nanuet thinks silently for a moment. "Mr. Seawell, no papers will protect you from bad people or bullets but if you are insistent on waiting until tomorrow then that is when we should go. If you both allow me too, I will accompany you on this trip." 

"Sonoma, I had some plans today anyway, I want to visit Flint at his mine, or excuse me, ranch. It is up to you whether or not you choose to accompany me. I waited until you returned so that I was sure that you were safe. I will be leaving shortly. After we talk with Jake about your discovery of course."

Seawell replies "After what we went through today you can accompany me anywhere. I am totally impressed with what you did for Deputy Marshall Earp. And as for the bad men, from what I've heard of the Earps they're not likely to just let this one pass by unanswered." 

Nanuet nods in regards to the comments about what he did for the Marshall. "Well, since my people do not sleep I will be ready before the sun if need be." Seawell asks how early in the morning the two will be ready to move out on Wednesday. He leaves some money on the table for the beer that Sonoma brought for him as well as a very generous tip and departs.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 87, “The Bank Withdrawal”, January 10, 1882:*

After that he takes Sonoma by the hand and the two head towards the bank to look for Jake. They enter the bank and receive stares from the patrons. Nanuet looks uneasy and tries to find Jake very quickly. He notices that Ruby and Kate are there also.   "Excuse me Jake, and ladies. Sonoma found out some interesting information that we think you might want to know about the men this morning. Do you have a minute to talk?"

Jake steers Nanuet outside, and nods to the others to move out as well. "Can you make it quick? Condon is a bit antsy today and... well never mind that now. I'll tell you later." He looks expectantly at Nanuet. "Yeah, I wasn't sure if coming here and having this discussion would be the best idea, couldn't hurt to stop by anyway. See you at the El Parador for a late supper?"  Jake exclaims, “Whoa! I didn't mean to chase you off. Just keep it quick. And yes, I was hoping to see you all for dinner."

Nanuet slinks out of the room very aware of the eyes that are on him. "Well, I think I am going to head over to see Flint now." Nanuet says to whomever will listen as he stands outside the bank. "If anyone wants to come along you are more than welcome." Nanuet waits for a reply about whether or not anyone wants to come, then heads back to the El Parador to grab his belongings, mostly his knives and rifle, and heads out to see Flint.   

Kate says, "I've been wanting to go out and see Flint. I've been rethinking what you said about seeing if I could partner in his ranch. And I wanted to ask him about coming out tomorrow. What do you think Ruby? We could make a quick trip and then come back and see Mr. Gonzales, and meet everyone for dinner later."

Ruby thought it over. “It’s never a quick trip around here. But sure, we can do that. Just give me a moment.” Ruby runs back into the bank and pulls out some money. “I’d like to make a deposit please!” Ruby deposits $400 into the bank and runs back out. "I'm ready!"

Katherine, Ruby and Sonoma return to the El Parador and prepare for their journey to Pete's Ranch, a mile to the southeast. Ruby gets changed into her brand new riding outfit and plans to wait downstairs for everyone else to get ready, but of course they are all waiting for her instead. 'Shall we ride?" she says walking out to the stable. They make their way to their horses and start the ride to Flint's.

Jones returns with lunch for everybody at the bank and then departs. Morgan Condon arrives and talks to his brother. He then comes over to Jake and Chester and asks them to alternate eating, that he wants one of the on alert at all times. He also checks his watch. "You are obviously worried about something in particular, care to share that with me?" Asks Jake. "Them" Condon states as six armed men walk though the front door of the bank. Jake looks quickly while reaching to draw his gun.

Jake recognizes three of the men and Chester recognizes two. Accompanying the miner Patrick Seawell are Zack Morand, Tempel Morand and three other men who also bear a strong resemblance to Zack and Tempel. One is older and Jake presumes him to be the family patriarch Forest Morand. They approach Frank Condon who heads into his private office with Forest and Zack. 

Seawell tells Jake “New business venture. Zack said he wasn’t interested in partnering with Fisk on a mine, he didn’t say he wasn’t interested in owning one. The Fisk gold mine site wasn’t the only prospective site that I came upon and the Morands have the capital to make this work. They’re also decent people to work with.”

"I never got a chance to thank you for your part in those negotiations." Jake says to Seawell. "I know you have your own motivations, but thanks anyway. I was also liked the younger Morand, and if his older brother is anything like them you have some good partners. Let me know if you need any help, I have a feeling you are going to be successful and I wouldn't hesitate to work with folks whose word I could trust."

He replies, "I think we will too. My other former partners will probably angry at me for keeping the location of other potential sites to myself but I had my reasons, which I think they may understand once I explain it to them. 

And on that subject, I’ve got a suggestion for you. Fisk needs me alive too much now to risk hurting me but I’m still worried about my former partners. Once everything is signed later this afternoon they should be safe. Since you’ll now be in charge of the security, once the paperwork is done you should get some guards out to the site so that Elliott and Lewis can come to town, preferable with a few bodyguards just in case Fisk hasn't gotten the message to his cronies.   I’d like to have a congratulatory drink this evening if possible with all four of you and also explain to them exactly what I did today so they’ll be no hard feelings between us.”

"Even though I only have security for transportation I can make arrangements to get the others back here tonight." Jake says to him. "I don't see how they can arrange to have a security presence at the mine tonight on such short notice. I haven't been in town long enough to know who to recommend without spending some time asking around."  He replies, “Well, I really can't arrange something, since as of 4:30 PM I'll be signing away everything to do with that mine. You might want to check with those soldiers who were around town earlier, that sounds like their job anyway.”

Morgan Condon has Jake accompany him into the vault. They shut the vault doors and he has Jake help him remove the floorboards and get at all of the real money. Condon explains “The Morands are withdrawing $ 25,000 from their account. Unfortunately that exceeds the bank’s cash on hand but that since they’re just moving it over to the First National Bank of Promise City the manager there will take a promissory note from me for the difference. 

Don’t worry about solvency issues though, we could always call in some loans if we have too. Heck, people have a lot of confidence in this bank. My brother told me that only this morning a woman opened up a new account with $ 400.” They get all eight bags of paper currency stored under the floorboards. "Now what?" Asks Jake.

Condon answers, “Now you and that Chester guy should accompany them over to the other bank. Let them carry the money, you guys handle the firearms. And Jake, I want you to personally carry the promissory note to give to the other bank manager, Paul Stevens.” They exit the vault with the money. Condon sits down at his desk and writes out the note and places it within a leather folder. Each of the four younger Morands takes two of the moneybags. Zack says to Jake “Are you ready?”

Chester looks over at the bags and gives a low whistle. That many bags mean lots of money. I'd love to know where they're going, but I don't want to seem nosey. He grips his rifle a little tighter. "In a minute. Chester, take a look up and down the street just to be sure it looks ok."  He steps out of the front door to the bank. Looking carefully left and right, Chester makes a mental note of anything unusual. He retreats back into the bank. "I don't see anything odd."   After Chester gives the all clear Jake says "Ready." Chester whispers to Jake, "What's going on? Isn't Mr. Condon worried about both of us leaving the bank?"

They have to travel a mere 125 feet north from Condon’s Bank to the First National Bank, a 25x25 foot single-story brick and stone building at the northeast corner of Main and Front Streets. The walk up Front is uneventful and Jake takes a very cautious look out onto Main Street. 

What he sees is very reassuring. Deputy Sheriff Colin Hunter is standing outside of the Sheriff’s Office on the southeast corner. Morgan Earp is eighty feet away to the right, standing outside of the front door of Peacock’s Saloon on the north side of Main Street. Wyatt Earp is around a hundred feet west on the south side of Main Street leaning along to the fence to Cassidy’s Lumberyard. None of the three lawmen appear to be doing anything other than standing around although Jake notices that their eyes are taking in everything and their weapon hands are within inches of their revolvers. Zack Morand says to Jake, “My older brother believes in being cautious, especially after what happened to us this morning.” 

They arrive at the bank and are quickly ushered inside by Mr. Stevens who then puts a “Closed” sign on the bank door, which he then locks. An armed guard is also standing right inside the door. Forest Morand and Paul Stevens sit down at a table and discuss business arrangements. Stevens and Morand each sign some papers. Stevens then counts out all of the money, which takes a considerable amount of time. The bank vault is then opened up and the bank guard brings the money inside. Stevens then reopens the bank.

Jake gives the note to Paul Stevens as requested. "Anything else gentlemen?" "All set" Stevens states. Seawell and the Morands depart the bank. Seawell tells Jake "See you in around three hours." Jake and Chester return to the bank and to their now cold uneaten lunches. 

The remainder of the afternoon goes relatively uneventfully. At around a quarter to three Danby Jones returns and asks Frank about painting. Frank says "Not today, but you can sweep up while you're here." 
When Danby gets near Jake he whispers "I brought the extra keys with me. Both brothers are around now so it's a great the time for you to make the switch. With the bank closed tomorrow it'll be a while before they discover that we've cleaned out the vault." Jake just shakes his head no at Jones. He says quietly, "I already told you, not me." Jake wraps up his cold lunch and tosses it away.

A discouraged Jones leaves the bank. Things are uneventful after that. The bank closes promptly at 3:00 and all of the day's counting is completed by 3:30 as both Condon brothers are around to assist. 

Frank approaches Chester and hands him $ 2.25 saying, "I didn't know it when the day began but it turned out that we did need two guards today. Well done Mr. Martin. On a regular day we'll probably only need one though, but it never hurts to have a trained back up. Drop by on Thursday before the bank opens up and we'll give you a proper orientation."  He replies, "Thanks, Mr. Condon. I'll be here then." 

During a quiet moment Jake corners Chester. "How did it feel to guard the transfer of twenty-five thousand dollars?" Chester's eyes widen. "Is that what this was all about? If you'd told me that earlier, I would've been really nervous." 

"If the deal goes as I hope this afternoon, there may be an opportunity for some guard work hauling ore from the mine. As a matter of fact, we'll need someone to run the security detail. Would you be interested?" Jake says to him. "I'm not offering you the job, at least not yet. But you handled yourself well today, and that counts for a lot."  Chester answers, "That's funny. I'm getting real popular today. Mr. Condon wants me to come back Thursday for guard orientation as a back up to you. But security for a mine? Hopefully this one is more understanding about ambushes." He winks.

Jake is careful to watch that Jones does not attempt any switch today. After they leave the bank Jake says to Chester. "If things go well with my 4:30 appointment I may need some help in getting those miners back from the mine. Things are pretty fluid right now, so if you can be flexible I'd appreciate it. We may need some other help as well, see what you can figure out. I'd sure like to take advantage of those federal troops or even the local law."  Chester answers, "I'm not sure what I can do. You probably noticed Lt. Gamble has it in for me. So help from the Army isn't likely." 

Jake stops and is lost in thought. "You did good today. If you are willing to take it as it comes, we should be able to make sure you have a job. I think that the Condon brothers are OK with you, but there may be other or better opportunities."   Chester says, "I think I need to learn to be flexible. Thanks for the offer." 
Jake snaps his fingers and pats Chester on the shoulder. "I got to run. Meet me at Berg's office at 4:30. Stay out of trouble." Chester smiles, "I'll try, Mr. Cook. But it won't be easy." Jake runs off to see Morgan Earp.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 88, “Meanwhile, back at the ranch….”, January 10th, 1882:*

Kate enjoyed the quiet mile out to Flint's claim. Meribel's lively step showed how glad she was to be out of the stable. If she hadn't known better, Kate would have thought Meribel was a bit unhappy when she'd come in on the stallion this morning. She took a deep breath and savored the smells of horses and fresh air, and the freedom of again being out of skirts and into proper riding clothes. 

The quartet arrives at Pete's Ranch. It appears that Flint has been very busy during the three days since they saw him last. Most of the fence posts on the twenty acres still have ropes for railings, but he has managed to cut down enough saplings and small trees for temporary wooden rails connecting the tops of the posts. He has also separated the horses from the cattle into separate pens. 

He welcomes the four of them. He says "The Deputy Sheriff was out here Sunday and identified the brands on some of the animals which he took. The others are all apparently from outside of the county so unless somebody actually comes here looking I get to keep them. I have sixteen cows and eight horses at this point. This includes two horses that were dropped off here a few hours ago by an Apache warrior."

Kate says, "That sounds like a good start. We got a lead on selling the wagon, hopefully it won't be much longer and we can get you your supplies. I wondered if you'd mind if I came out tomorrow to give someone some riding lessons? He'd also be giving me some shooting lessons." "Sure, no problem," Flint comments, then adds "Would this be anyone that I know?"  She says, “Jake Cook, you met him on Saturday. I'm sure you remember." 

He then says "I've got something for you over in the cave but I think you'll need something to transport it back on. It's Curley Bill's Body and he was a rather large man."  Kate says, "Yes, the Cartwright's stopped by on their way out of town. We'd have to go to Texas for the bounty. I'm not sure where we'd keep the body until we could do that. I'm inclined not to bother myself. But I'm fairly certain I'm in the minority in that opinion."

Ruby kicked at the dirt, not paying attention to their conversation. "You going to build a house out here or something? You can't live in a tent forever..." Flint says, "I don't live in a tent, that was Pete's. I live in the cave."  Ruby says, "Ok, well, you can't live in a cave forever either...” Flint answers, "Sure I can. Dwarves have done that for thousands of years. Caves are better than houses. They don't rot and fall apart nearly as easily. Unfortunately they are somewhat damp, so I guess I'll have to build some type of structure to store hay in." 

"What about if you have guests?" Ruby laughs. "I guess you're not thinking of that." She pauses. "Looks like you've done a great job so far, you should be proud of yourself." "Yes, you have." Kate smiled over at Ruby, then looked back toward Flint.   "You'll need at least one large barn for the horses and the hay. Probably some kind of open structure with a roof as well, although I don't imagine there's that much rain here. You don't have to deal with weather so cold that the animals will need to be inside." Kate looked around. 

"Flint, what would you think if I offered to partner with you? Not a large part of the ranch of course, it's yours. But I enjoy working with horses, and I think I could help you. I'd also like to build a house to live in. I can't live in a hotel forever. I don't need any kind of answer now, but consider it. I must do something with myself, after all." Ruby raises her eyebrow at Katherine. "I didn't know you were thinking of leaving Promise City..." Kate can tell Ruby is bothered by the idea.

Flint comments "Mrs. Kale, I don't know the first thing about horses. I recall you saying that you and your late husband worked with them and that was why you came out here to begin with. I would be more than happy to have you help me with that, I barely know how to ride. I will probably also need to hire at least one more person who knows something about cattle too. 

As for building houses, barns and guestrooms, I don't think that's my priority at the moment. My biggest needs are more fence rails so I don't lose my livestock. Probably some guard dogs too, although maybe not since most ranchers around here need to guard against the Apache, who actually seem to be helping me out. I have noticed that all of the cattle are female so I guess getting a bull might be a good idea, but that will definitely have to wait until stronger fencing is in. 

Kate says,  "I wouldn't call one mile out of town leaving, Ruby. And you'd be welcome to come with me, if you wanted. Or to visit, just as you wish." "Anything that needs a horse ride to get to is leaving Kate. And in case you haven't noticed I'm not exactly a country kind of girl." Ruby pauses pulling on her new shirt. "But I suppose you would need to get on with your life. You're right, you can't live in a hotel forever." Ruby finds a spot near a tree and plops down.

Kate nodded to Flint and left him talking with Nanuet and Sonoma. She sat down next to Ruby. "Would you miss me so much, just one mile away? Even with the money we just got, I can't live on it forever, and I can't live on a waitress's salary. The only real skill I have that will support me here is working with horses. You know I would be in Promise City almost every day for my lessons with Mr. Gonzales. But this is all speculation, and I don't plan on going anywhere anytime soon."

"Of course I would! Who else could I talk about boys to?" Ruby smiles. "I know you'll be moving on eventually and I will too, maybe sooner rather then later, especially with what happened today. I can't tell you what to do and it sounds like a good idea to me. You should absolutely take up the opportunity. And maybe you can give me some riding lessons too. Can never be good enough at jumping out of stages," she laughs.  Kate answers, "I hope it's later. You're not the kind of girl to let a lie rule her life. And how can you make Adair pay if you leave? 

Perhaps I could live in town and ride out to the ranch. It is only a mile, after all. Right now, I have no plans to leave Promise City. If I were to leave, I would go back to Boston. If I'm going to stay out west I want to stay near Tom." She paused. "You just let me know if you want a few pointers on riding and we'll do that."

"It's not so easy to live with people thinking you're a harlot Kate. I won't have the protection like the girls at the Palace do. I have to find a way to make people understand it's not true although it's probably too late.  As for Adair, he will pay. I have to have some time to think it over though. As we have learned he really is a villain."  Ruby looks around,  "It looks like Nanuet and Flint are having a good visit. Nanuet's been wanting to see how Flint was all week. He told me he wanted to see how he could help. He is a very nice man, that Indian."

Kate says, "Flint, I wouldn't expect outbuildings and a house up here right away. But you should be aware of what you'll eventually need. It would be some time I think before I was ready to move out of the city. Let's say this. I'll come out a couple days a week to help you with the horses and teach you to train and care for them. After you get the first necessary improvements made to the land, we can discuss me putting down capital and perhaps the building of a small house on the land."

Katherine takes a look at the two newest horses, which the Apache had brought in just a few hours ago. They resemble some of the animals that belonged to some of the recently deceased outlaws from the morning's stagecoach incident.

Sonoma has spent the visit not with the dwarf but instead riding her pony around the twenty acres and looking it over carefully. She rides back and joins the others. Nanuet and Flint appear to have concluded their conversations and are rejoined by Ruby and Katherine.  Ruby asks, "Sonoma, were you looking for something or just having a ride?"  She replies, “You know horses, I know a little about farming.  Twenty acres is about enough for the herd he has, but unless he adds more land or rotates the cattle with sheep and seeds he's going to run out of grazing land fairly quickly.”

Kate nodded. "When I mentioned ranching to him, I was thinking of horses rather than cattle. In fact, I was thinking of buying the land from him and raising the horses myself, I never thought he'd take to the idea. Is any of the land adjacent to this available?"  She replies "I don't know, but the County maintains a land claims office in town, right next door to the Marshall's Office. The County Recorder, Dennis Winston, occasionally comes over to the El Parador for a meal after he closes it up at 6:00 P.M. We should be back in town well before then, so you could check. 

This land shouldn't be wanted by anything else. It's good grazing land but apparently not very productive for mining. This close to Apache land other ranchers wouldn't be interested either but you and Flint seem to have a good relationship with the Indians. For cattle you'll need at least 200 acres. You might be able to get away with slightly less if you rotate sheep through, but 20 acres isn't going to get you very far if you're breeding."

Kate replies, "I'll go as soon as we get back to town. If most people find the land undesirable I might be able to get a better price for it. The difficulty is, I don't really know how much an acre should cost. I'm a little out of my depth here." Sonoma suggest that she ask Flint what he and his friend paid. Katherine does so and he replies, "It went for $ 100 an acre, but that was due to the steam. Water is valuable in this region. I could probably get adjacent lands for a third of that price.”

"One hundred an acre?" Kate choked. "At three acres per hundred dollars, even if I invested everything I have I could only double the current acreage. And I would be left with nothing in pocket. I didn't realize land was that costly."   Katherine explains what Sonoma said about the acreage and the need to either rotate animals or crops, or to expand. "I had thought more land would be the answer, but 200 acres is far out of reach. The money from the wagon could buy a few more acres, but still..."

Nanuet kneels on one knee as he plays with a handful of soil. He looks up at Kate.  "Well, I have worked as a rancher a bit myself. It's how I learned English and white man customs, paid my way when I was after my revenge. I wouldn't mind putting in my share of the money and partnering with you. My heritage might force me to be a silent partner, but I have no trouble with that."

"But I do have trouble with that," Kate said fiercely. "If you make an investment here, you have every right to have just as much say as anyone else. Now, if you would rather be in the background for your own comfort, that’s one thing. I'd be proud to be partners with you.” Nanuet stammers "Well.... I... I...” He kicks at the dirt. "You are right.,” he says, with some fire showing in his eyes now. "My money should be as good as anyone else’s. I am interested in being a partner and would like to join you in this affair. We will see if the land is available and how much we can afford."   Nanuet stands a little taller and seems to be proud of his decision.

"I'd be pleased to have you.”  She turns to the dwarf and says, “Flint, this gives you someone who knows something about horses, and someone who knows about ranching. Maybe between us we can get this ranch up and running.  I think it's time to be getting back to Promise City. I have a few other things to do this afternoon. Is everyone ready?  Flint, I'll let you know when I come back tomorrow if any of the adjacent land is available. If it's not, the question of funds is moot anyway."  

Nanuet replies, "Yeah, I am ready I guess. I need to do a bit of shopping for myself and need to work on finishing up the details of getting that wagon sold. Maybe since Jake seems to be friendly with the buyers he could handle that? I will have to speak with him about that later."  Nanuet finds Sonoma and saddles up, they head back to town, deep in conversation with one another.  Kate rode just out of earshot from Nanuet and Sonoma to give them a little privacy and smiled. She needed something to do beside wait tables, and perhaps this was it.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 89  “Baths and Bullies”, January 10th, 1882:*

When they arrive at the El Parador Ruby says to Kate, "I'll go grab my pants and meet you in your room." Ruby runs back to her room and grabs the leather pants and the green dress. She gets to Kate's room and tries the door as she says, "Kate, it's me..." The door is open and Ruby enters. Kate gives her a quizzical look and Ruby smiles. 

"So I told you I went shopping today? Jake was there and he told Mr. Lacey to get me the most alluring dress he had, in green preferably. So Mr. Lacey came out with this dress." Ruby takes the dress out of the box and puts it on Katherine's bed. "And I just love the color. But as you can see this isn't exactly my style, so I figured I would take it to the tailor. But when I got there the lady laughed at me when I told her all the alterations I wanted and she showed me her selection of dresses, which was just amazing and much more my style. So I was going to have this one altered anyway but then I realized something," she pauses to look at Kate, "This dress would be absolutely stunning on you and so I'm giving it to you." 

"Ruby, it's lovely," Katherine answered, trailing her hand along the fabric. "Thank you. But are you sure Jake won't mind? He didn't intend to buy me a gift, after all." 

"It's not from Jake, it's from me. I'll give him his change, after all he only bought a shirt. I intended to anyway." But come on try it on, I want to see how the color will look on you. Then we can take it to the tailors after we soak." 

Kate hesitated for a moment, shy about changing her clothes in front of Ruby. Changing out of her riding clothes would leave her no coverage whatsoever. But the allure of a new gown won her over, and she quickly began to change. "I took that box of jewels to Mr. Gonzales," she said as she pulled a clean shift over her head. "We discovered something very interesting. The elf who owned those jewels is on his way here, to the El Parador. He should arrive tomorrow. President de Sucre. His face is on some of those foreign bills we found from 1826. Mr. Gonzales was shocked, to say the least." 

"How does Mr. Gonzales know he's coming here?" Ruby asked with a frown. "And why would he be coming here to Promise City?" Ruby completely ignores Katherine's discomfort and helps her with the dress pulling at it here and there. "Wow Kate, take a look, I was right..." Ruby pulls Kate over to the mirror, standing behind her. 

"He used a spell to locate the owner of the box and his destination. It'll be a relief to return it. I haven't felt right having it." Kate looked in the mirror. The color certainly did flatter her, but without a full-length mirror it was hard to tell. "It will need some alterations, I think it's a little too big." 

"It will look better once we bring it to Mary Kelly. I'm sure you're used to having your clothes fit right anyway. A spell, huh? That is interesting, I didn't know there was a spell to do that. Anyway, are you ready? Let's go get these pants to fit," Ruby says smiling. 

She was glad to be going out and to put off seeing Mr. Gonzales for a couple more hours. A lot of her energy today had gone to avoiding thinking about this mornings adventure and the men who hadn't lived through it. Kate quickly changed back into the gray dress and carefully folded the teal back into its box. "I could use a bath."

Katherine, Ruby and Sonoma, who had returned by the time they were leaving, made their way to Gilson's bathhouse. A few minutes later they were soaking, Ruby for the second time that day. This time, she was still wearing clothes, soaking in her newly acquired leather pants in an effort to shrink them to conform to her shape.  Kate paid the extra money to have good soap and a scented bath and sank in gratefully. Each day seemed busier than the last, and the bath was a refuge in some ways. Unfortunately, it allowed her to think about the ride out with the miners this morning. 

Before this, magic had been a wondrous thing. And it still was, but to have used it to kill a man gave her chills. To have killed a man at all made her sick to her stomach and gnawed at her mind. Many people found solace and forgiveness in their gods, but Katherine had not followed any god since she was a small child. She grabbed the washcloth and began to scrub.  Sonoma was quietly taking her bath, listening to Ruby and Kate's conversation.

Katherine is surprised to hear Maggie Whipple's voice speak from the other side of the doorway to the bathhouse room she is in "Katherine, Ruby, are you in there?" "Yes we are Maggie."  Ruby was guessing Maggie was here to discuss her new "profession." Maggie's voice exclaims in a somewhat excited voice, "I thought I saw you come in here! Please see me when you're finished up. I'll wait for you out back." Ruby says, "Maggie, I have to stay in here for an hour... why don't you just come in?"

Maggie comes into the room with Ruby. She seems a bit startled and says "I think you forgot to take off your pants."  She then leans close to Ruby's ear and whispers "Wonderful news. Tom and Flossie are engaged!" She then says a little louder "Where's Katherine, I want to tell her too." Ruby laughs. "I didn't forget, Maggie. I'm, uh, fitting them. But I wouldn't suppose you would know anything about that."  "Now, Kate is right over there, so tell us, what happened with Tom and Flossie? That's wonderful news!"

"I'm here Maggie, what is it? Do you need something?" Kate leaned over and began to pull a towel over to cover herself. "Sshhh" Maggie whispers to Ruby "Not so loud. Laurie Gilson is in the front room and I don't want her to hear. 

It was actually Katherine's idea, sort of. She commented about Flossie needing a friend, which got me thinking. I saw her rent a buggy at Drover's Livery and knew where she used to go to think when she got upset. So I tracked down Tom and told him to borrow a horse and ride out there. He came back an hour later engaged. Oh, I have to tell Katherine. I'll see you tonight at the Saloon."  She hurries out of the room and barges into the room where Katherine is soaking in the tub.

Kate grabbed the towel and pulled it over herself as her face slowly turned crimson. "Maggie!" Then she got a good look at her friend's face. "What's happened? You look wonderful." "Yeah but..." Maggie hurries out of the room before Ruby can finish asking her question about how they are going to deal with the whole Tom and Maggie being married situation. “Oh Katherine, I’ve never seen my brother happier. He proposed marriage to Flossie and she accepted. Tom feels that he can now show father that he can now stand on his own in that our Lone Star is successful. 

Tom’s idea is that he and Flossie will return with father to Denver. He will ask Cousin Teddy to stay on and take over his share of the Lone Star here in Promise City and Teddy’s girl Alexis could replace Flossie over at the Comique. Alexis is one of the top performers at Father’s Lone Star in Denver. Once they’re gone I’ll then be able to petition Judge Isby for a divorce on the grounds that Tom abandoned me.” Kate exclaims, :Maggie, that's wonderful news! And you look happy too. I'd hug you if I weren't soaking wet. Do you think your father will approve?"

Maggie whispers back "Sshhh, keep your voice down. We don't want Laurie Gilson to hear. I don't know if father will approve or not but we'll know soon enough. The stage from Tombstone should be arriving in an hour or two and I expect him to be on it." "Oh, I'm sorry. What's your father like Maggie? The only thing I know is that he wanted you to keep lying, and I'm guessing that's not all there is about him. But we'll meet him tonight, hmm?" Maggie says that her father is "a force to be reckoned with" but that he is a "good and deeply religious man". 

"I'm occasionally a force to be reckoned with myself. He might not be very fond of me though. I haven't been to church since my wedding. And before that not since I was, oh, about five years old. Maybe we should keep that to ourselves." 

Ruby whines from the other bath "Kate... is an hour up yet?" "Nearly Ruby. About another ten minutes!" she replies. Once the ten minutes have passed Kate lets Ruby know time is up and Maggie brings her a dry towel before leaving. Kate leaves her wet hair down to dry and a few minutes later she and Ruby are on their way to Mary Kelly's and Sonoma is returning to the El Parador. Neither Ruby or Kate mentioned their talk with Maggie to Sonoma but they both realized it would have been possible for her to hear the news.

Jake walks over to the Marshall's office, stops in the doorway and looks inside. Jake sees that Wyatt Earp is inside, with a prisoner in each cell. Wyatt appears to be reading a book. Jake raps on the doorframe. "Sorry to interrupt your reading', I was just wondering how Morgan was doing." Wyatt says "Pretty good. He's had a very busy day that started rather early, so I sent him home to rest. 

I want to thank you and your friends for what you did for him Mr. Cook. The doctor said he had received some sort of priestly healing long before he ever got to town, otherwise he would not have survived.  I'm also not sure how you managed to get the stage to town without horses, and suspect that wizard magic was somehow involved. Given what you did for my brother I've decided to not investigate that any further. But be careful in the future, most folks around here are not as lenient about the use of wizard magics as I am.

"Heh," Jake laughs, "It wasn't any wizard magic, but thanks for that consideration. I got a rifle barrel that got bent like a mesquite branch steering the undercarriage. As much as I'm a bit shy o' wizardry seems that would have been safer than what we did. I'll show you the gun if you don't believe me." Jake looks along the front porch to make certain no one is coming up on him and then says to Wyatt, "Can we talk confidentially?"

"Not with them listening" Wyatt says, gesturing to the two prisoners. "Let's take a walk outside." Wyatt and Jake leave, and he locks the door to the Marshall's Office behind him. They start to walk north on Fremont Street and then east along Main. Wyatt stops at the corral fence to the Bar "H' Stables, where the horse sounds obscure their conversation.

"I have no doubts that you and Morgan will be doing what you can to set things aright with those who shot him. I'm just wondering if I have any information that may be helpful, or might be able to offer any help doing things that might be a bit unseemly for a Marshall to do. I got a business venture at stake, not to mention I don't want end my career any time soon with a spot on boot hill." Jake looks him straight in the eye and lies. "Or I'll mind my business if you think that is best"

Wyatt Earp laughs "Unseemly for a Marshall! Mr. Cook, those outlaws shot a lawman. There's nothing I could do to them that Judge Isby wouldn't consider justified.  As for information, Morgan thought he heard somebody say something about Billy Claibourne. I've suspected him and the Clanton Clan to be part of the Cowboy gang for a while now but haven't been able to prove. Any information you have about that would be appreciated."

"Did you talk to the Cartwrights or their friends after the rustler incident a few days back? I understand that Billy Claibourne was there and got away, as well as guy named Dell." Jake continues. "And the attempted stagecoach robbery Sunday, hard to say conclusively but men who were dressed similarly to Frank Leslie, Billy Claibourne and that Dell guy were seen with bandanas over their faces. And one of the ladies saw Billy Claibourne among the outlaws today." Earp thanks Jake for the information. 

"One more thing." Jake asks Wyatt before they head back. "Morand and some of the others felt setup. If that was the case, then your brother and the rest of us walked into a trap, not just outlaws preying on travelers. You buy into that?" Earp replies "Not yet, but I'll talk to Morand about it." Earp heads back to his office.

Jake heads over to the Cantina and out back to the wagon full of ore just to check on things The ore wagon is fine. The workers at Brown's IceHouse have been alternating guarding the wagon along with the El Parador's handyman Grant Keebler. Keebler had tossed some buckets, a stepladder and some other assorted odds and ends on top of the tarp to keep people from thinking that the wagon contained anything of value. 

As Chester is making his way across town he almost collides with the half-ogre cavalry Sargent. The ogre pushes him back with both hands and says "Outta my way you Army deserter." Chester shoots back in Giant, "Are you going to believe Gamble? If that's true, why didn't he arrest me we you saw me, then. I got my discharge fair and square. How's it feel serving under a man who enjoys killing, sergeant? I got so disgusted by it that, yes, I left the service. What're going to do about that?" The half-ogre pushes Chester back again and calls him a coward.

The half-ogre counters "So you admit that you don't have the stomach for soldiering. Gamble is a great man. You were in the Army and now you're not, I don't care what is says on your papers, I call you a deserter. Gamble told you to get out of town. You should.”  Chester answers, “Bah! Gamble's a bully. If that's who you consider a great mna, I'm glad I got out when I did. I can go anywhere I want. Instead of hassling me, you should look into bandits on the roads around here. The hills are just crawling wit' them." Chester snaps off a perfect salute, then shoulders past the half-ogre.

Jake heads over in the direction of Berg's and encounters Chester along the way in some sort of a standoff with the half-ogre soldier. Chester gives the ogre a salute and walks away, only to be shoved from behind by the brute.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 90  “Jake Cook, Silver Baron”, January 10th, 1882:*

Jake walks up behind the ogre and gives a loud "Ahem." "What do you want tough guy?" the half-ogre comments to Jake. With a growl, Chester spins around and charges the ogre. The half-ogre is taken by surprise and knocked off his feet, falling onto the ground with Chester on top of him.

Jake watches the half-ogre soldier knocked to the ground. "Now there's a surprise." Jake takes a step back. "Me, tough guy? Hardly. Now if you two are done playing around." Jake pauses in the unlikely event they stop to listen to him. "I need you," he points to the half-ogre, "to get back to the work my tax dollars are paying for, and you," he points at Chester, "to be doing the work I paid you for." Jake walks around the other side of them. "Look, I have nothing but respect for soldiers of all races, but the local judge might not feel the same way, and well, I don't have to tell you about the army brig now do I?"

Chester has his fist cocked, but drops it when Jake talks. He and the soldier release each other. The half-ogre stands up and manages to shove Chester off of him. "This cowardly weakling isn't worth the effort." the soldier exclaims and then turns and walks off in the other direction. Chester stands and dusts himself off. "Sorry, Mr. Cook. I don't like getting pushed around." Sheepishly he says, "Good luck in your meeting."  "Well that ill mannered brute deserved much worse. Unfortunately, I need you at the moment. So you'll have to wait until another day to pound him silly." Jake helps dust Chester off. "You are going to have to figure out a way to deal with those soldiers, you won't hold down a job in jail. Come on." 
Jake and Chester head over to Berg's office.

Ruby dries off her pants to the best of her ability. As they walk to Mary Kelly's she decides that walking around in wet leather pants was not half as fun as she thought it would be. Ruby and Kate enter Kelly's. Mary is still there and surprised to see Ruby again. Ruby introduces the two of them and chats with Mary while Kate tries her dress on to get fitted. Mary tells her the dress will be ready on Thursday after 5. They thank Mary then the ladies head back to the El Parador to see Mr. Gonzales.

Jake and Chester arrive at Berg's. Seawell, MacNaulty, Berg and Fisk are already there. The paper signing starts off well, with all of the documents regarding the new ownership and responsibilities with the Fisk Mountain Mine clearly stated.  Hamilton Fisk reads the papers over very carefully before signing. He raises an objection to a clause in one paper “This says that each partner from the net monies derived from the ore deposited at the First National Bank of Promise City. I use Condon’s Bank.” 

Seawell states, “But the United States Government does not, and they are the primary buyer of the silver. If we don’t use the bank that they do we have to arrange for the transfer of money ourselves. It’s safer just to keep it in one place.”  "Is that acceptable Mr. Fisk?" Jake adds, " It reduces your cost that way. And regularly scheduled transfers are less secure than irregularly scheduled ones you arrange." Fisk agrees and signs all of the papers regarding the Fisk Mountain Mine. The papers are then passed to Jake to review. Jake reviews the papers in great detail regarding his and his associates’ agreements.

Once the Fisk Mountain Mine paperwork is completed Fisk and Seawell then look over the paperwork for the Fisk-Seawell Gold Mine Company. Hamilton Fisk reads it all over carefully, asking an occasional question of Berg, who specifies that the forms and verbiage was transferred from copies of other mines in town and shows some of these to Fisk for comparison. 

Fisk raises objections to a clause regarding another bank account at the First National Bank that names Mitchell Berg as its trustee. Seawell states “Look, you’re paying for mine excavation and I’m responsible for transportation and security. Unless you want both of us to be constantly having to hand over money for every single expense every day for those things it is best to have an account that our designated mine manager can access and a trustee to review the expenses for appropriateness.” 

Fisk says “Well I don’t trust Berg, and this states that neither of us can access the funds.” Seawell stays “That account isn’t for the profits, it’s only for day-to-day expenses. You have the reputation for being an aggressive gambler. I don’t want our manager to be unable to purchase something he needs because you withdrew the money to play a hot hand.” Fisk begins to lose his temper at that and exchanges some heated words with Seawell. 

Berg intervenes and says, “Stop this gentlemen. The solution is easy. Pick another trustee who both of you trust, preferably someone who knows something about mining.” Fisk says “How about Elton Hubbard?” Seawell says, “He would be fine, or Hubbard's chief clerk Earl Hogan. But I insist on a fixed salary for the trustee's time, not a percentage of the profits.” Fisk agrees, and they come up with a $ 50.00 a week trustee fee. Seawell asks MacNaulty to go see if Hubbard is available to join them, and if not to ask for Earl Hogan.  Berg suggests that since Fisk normally uses a different bank than the First National that a transfer is set up to replenish the trustee account from his First National Bank account from the other mine. “Why is that necessary?” Fisk asks. Berg says “It’s not, if you’re willing to constantly move money whenever the gold mine manager needs.” 

Fisk reluctantly agrees, but wants some restrictions placed on how much money can be transferred each week. Seawell suggests, “How about no more money can be moved than was withdrawn the previous week unless you and I both agree, and that all expenses need to be approved by the Trustee as legitimate expenses at market rates for the mining extraction, transportation and security?” Fisk agrees to that.  The remainder of the paperwork is very straightforward. Elton Hubbard arrives and agrees to be the trustee of the Fisk-Seawell Gold Mining Company for the fee of $ 50 per week. 

Outside after the signing Jake gets the miners together and suggests they get the wagonload of ore ready to travel and the Chester will see it over to the smelters if one of you will go with him and give instructions. He tells Chester about the men who have been helping to watch it, and that they can help him. "But first come back to the Cantina for something to eat," Jake tells Chester, "and then get that wagon over to the smelters." 

Seawell points out that the smelter will be closed in an hour so if they plan to get it there today they had better do it right away.  Jake then asks the men what they had planned for security at the mine itself.  They reply that they have know idea. Seawell says he had a few ideas but he's no longer associated with the mine.  Jake says "I'd like to get those others here tonight to celebrate, but I don't know if it is OK to leave the mine unguarded. I'd be willing to make arrangements to get them here if they can leave."  MacNaulty suggests that some of the men from Brown's Ice House who have been helping guard the wagon would probably be willing to take a shift guarding the mine. Seawell points out that now that the papers are signed they have far less to worry about.

Dorita informs Ruby and Katherine that her father is not around, that he had to go off into the desert to look for something that he needed. She tells them not to worry, that Pedro and Estaban went with him. "Oh," Kate said, disappointed. Much as she had been dreading today's lesson, she had been looking forward to talking to the old gentleman about what had happened. 

Dorita then asks what they would like this evening for supper. "Um, dinner. Whatever you have is fine, Dorita, I'm sure. I don't have much of an appetite today, really." She realized she hadn't eaten since the early breakfast, but she didn't want to now either. "We're supposed to meet the others in a little while and have dinner all together.  "Well, Dorita, what do you have on hand? What looks good? We need a special dinner tonight. We, well, I, am having a bad day so far and Jake, hopefully, is making good business deals. Plus someone we know got engaged. So let's have a nice dinner." "Don't spread that around," Kate leaned over and whispered to Ruby as they sat down. "People will ask who got engaged."

Kate asks, “How do we pass the time now, Ruby?"   Ruby takes Kate's arm and leads her to a table. "How about I teach you some cards? It's always a good way to pass the time."  Kate says, "I suppose it won't hurt to at least understand the game." Ruby sits with Kate and teaches her the basics of how to play poker. She doubts Kate will be good at the "poker face" and bluffing but actually respects the fact that she is so honest she probably wouldn't even think of cheating at cards.

Sonoma comes to the women's table with a basket of rolls she leans over to Ruby.  With a smile she says, 
"Just to let you know my great grandfather doesn't look kindly on his little birds holding grudges, so I wanted to let you know I'm not mad at you for shooting at me.  However it is looked down upon to take out one of your apprentice sisters with a gun... a spell maybe but a gun no.”  Ruby replies, “Oh Sonoma, I am very sorry about that. I really didn’t know it was you! And I wouldn’t take you out with a spell or a gun. I guess I need to learn a little more about magic so that doesn’t happen again. I hope you really do forgive me…” 

Poker was actually a fairly simple game to learn. After a few hands Kate had the basics down, and her mind began to drift. She began notice the hearts, how red they were. Her hands felt shaky. Ruby had ordered a drink from Dorita, and Kate was beginning to regret not joining her.   "Ruby," she said quietly. "This morning with the coach.... I know if we hadn't defended ourselves those men would have slaughtered us. But I still feel.... how do you live with knowing you killed someone? I think I did. Nanuet and I did for certain and I can't stop thinking about it."

Ruby lays her cards down and put her hands on Kate’s. "You said it. If you didn't kill them they would have killed you. I know it's a hard thing for you to fathom but it is really simple. Out here there is no discussing and doing things the fair way. It's you or them. And there isn't good and evil it's just people doing what they want. Who you think is the good guy may not be. Look at the Earps, they are the law but they do what they want. You see what happened to Maggie and got her and Tom in all that trouble? That's happened to me too and it could very well happen to you. I don't mean to scare you but you have to be prepared and not trust anyone and mostly you have to be able to defend yourself.  So to answer your question, you don't think about it. Because then you won't be able to live with yourself. You realize that you comes first."

Kate replies, "I can't live like that. You can't trust everyone, but I have to trust someone. And I can't just stop thinking about it. All day I've been trying. And it works for a while until everything is quiet and then it creeps back in." They then notice the arrival of Jake and Chester. Kate stopped as Jake and Chester came in, taking the chance to wipe away the tears that were threatening. She squeezed Ruby's hand and searched for a smile as Dorita brought their dinner. "Thank you," she said quietly.  The men join them at the table and Dorita brings out a plate full of beef and Spanish rice cooked up using an old Mexican recipe of hers. Sonoma says, “I think I had better bring more plates you are all eating yes?”

Chester tips his hat. "Good afternoon, ladies. How was your day? Well... other than almost being robbed, that is."   Ruby says, “Oh it was just dandy. By tomorrow all the papers will be reporting that I am now a prostitute working at the Lone Star.” Chester says, "You what? You don't strike me as that kind of girl, Miss West.  I'm not, Mr. Martin, which’s the point. She proceeds to tell him about the incident at the Lone Star, her run in with Mr. Adair and the whole trial. Chester replies, "That's terrible. Job Kane was defending himself, yet got a worse sentence than the other guy. That doesn't sound like justice.

Dorita had been delivering food to an adjacent table and picked up on that snippet of the conversations. She goes over to Ruby and says "I hear about trial, you not prostitute, you said so at trial. Last week you and Kate tell newspaperman what to print and he printed it. Why you not do that now?"  Kate reminds Ruby that Chumbley would still be in town since the next stage to Tombstone won't be until the following morning.  

Ruby says, "Yes, I had thought of that, but I figured that Mr. Baxter wouldn't be as easily influenced and with one paper printing it the other wouldn't matter. I suppose it is worth a try."  Kate says, "Remember the night Job was arrested? Baxter got a forceful lesson in what doesn't go on at the Lone Star. I wouldn't worry too much about him." Ruby says, "Alright, if we have time after dinner we go find Chumbley."

Ruby turns back to Chester and says, “Well, other than that? We went and visited a friend’s ranch nearby and I went shopping. Like my new pants?” She stand ups and shows them off.  He says “I you don’t want people thinking that you are a prostitute, although I'm not sure the pants will help you out there. But they look good." But thanks for the compliment," she says smiling at him. 

Ruby asks, "And how was your day? Besides almost being robbed.?  How did your business go Jake?"
Chester says, “My day. Hmm. Well, I got fired from the mine for lateness, but then Mr. Cook introduced me to Mr. Condon at the bank. So now I'm a guard there. And he mentioned something about doing mine security for him. Plus I got reminded why I left the service. Some half-ogre sergeant took offense to my being in town. We had a brief scuffle, leading to my less-than-proper appearance." Ruby can see a few tears in his shirt. "So it's been an eventful day for both of us."

During the dinner Jake nods to Ruby and indicates outside. "Excuse us a moment." Jake heads out the door without waiting for her.  As she rushes to catch up with him, he surprises her outside by grabbing her at the waist with both hands and lifts her into the air. He spins her around but is unable to keep his balance and falls to the porch with Ruby sitting on top of him. He is laughing.  "What is wrong with you?" Ruby blurts out while catching her breath. 

"Whew." Jake stops laughing but the smile has not left his eyes. "You are sitting on one of the part owners of the Fisk Mountain Mine." Ruby leans forward over Jake, putting her hands on the ground on both sides of his head. "Should I fetch a doctor or have you done completely crazy? What are you talking about and how did you manage that?" she says with her smile growing wider.

"I am now a junior partner in the Fisk Mountain Mine. How did that happen? Like everything else, be in the right place, think on your feet, talk fast and have a boot full o' luck." Jake can't seem to wipe the 'cat with a mouse' grin off his face. "It's really not that big a deal, and it is unlikely to make me rich. But it is a few dollars, and probably enough so I don't have to do jobs like the bank. Gods it was fun though! Let's go back inside and I'll tell everyone most of the story." As they get up off the ground. "I still have some work to do tonight, but later we celebrate!"

"Well, I'll have to give you a proper congratulations later then when we celebrate. I look forward to it. But for now, this will have to do." She gives him a small kiss on the cheek. "Good job. That luck is really working out for you, huh?"

Over dinner Jake explains how he accidentally came upon the miners in trouble, helped them out and how they asked him to become their business agent in the upcoming negotiations with Fisk. He also explains how the negotiations came to an impasse over transportation and how he came to be a partner in charge of transportation. He conveniently leaves out any parts that make him appear to have manipulated the situation. 

Jake also describes briefly the deal with Seawell and Fisk on the gold mine. Especially Seawell's belief that speculators will drive up land prices quickly.   "I should still be able to sell the wagon, I'll handle that and get everyone involved their share." And as an after thought Jake adds, "Oh, and I stopped in to see Wyatt Earp today. I tried to put him on the trail of Billy Claibourne and the Cowboy gang."

"You've been busy," Kate smiled. "No wonder we never see you. I guess you'll be sticking around Promise City for a while then?"  "Ruby, Nanuet, Sonoma and I went out to see Flint today. Sonoma said he'd need about 200 acres to really support cattle. We're going to check in the morning to see if the land between his claim and the Apache lands are available, and how much we might be able to purchase between myself, Nanuet, and Flint. Sonoma thinks most wouldn't want it because of how close it is to the Apache territory."

Jake says, "You could take a couple of those dead outlaws, stick arrows in 'em and leave them out on the land. That'd help drive the price down." He looks around the table as everyone turns to look at him. "What? Why do you always look at me that way?"


----------



## Piratecat

I dunno; it's as good a plan as any.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 91  “William Whipple’s Terms”, January 10th, 1882:*

Kate chuckled. "I don't think we have time to go looking for dead outlaws. If what you say is true, there may be those who'll try that land near the Apache anyway.  Oh, and speaking of dead outlaws." Kate dropped her voice. "Curly Bill's body is in Flint's cave, the Apache brought it to him. The want us to collect the bounty and get them some supplies with the money." Chester raises his eyebrows at this, but doesn't say anything.  "Wouldn't we have to go to Texas for that?" Ruby asks furrowing her brow. 

Nanuet says, "Somebody would. The Deputy Sheriff said that there is a bounty hunter from Texas in town, so he might be willing to." Kate asks, "Is there any way we can find out what the bounty is before we approach him? I assume he would pay us and then take the body in and get reimbursed. I wouldn't trust a stranger to take it for us and bring back the cash. I'm sure he would pay us less than the bounty, but it would save us the trip." Nanuet replies "I don't know. Sheriff Hunter said that the bounty hunter was staying at the Long Branch Saloon and that his name was Irby Cole. That was last Saturday so he might not still be there."

"So, " Jake starts a sentence and lets it hang a bit, "does anybody want to take a ride tonight with me and bring some miners back from the mountain?" He takes his hat off and runs his hand through his hair and puts it back on. "I mean, how many more outlaws can there be? I'm not absolutely sure I'm going yet, but probably."  Ruby comments, "I would like to try out my new pants. but how long would that take?"  

Kate says, "I think I've had enough of being shot at for today. I'd like to rest a while before we go over to the Lone Star. I'm tired." Kate pushed away her plate of food, still nearly full. Ruby leans over to Katherine and whispers, "Is everything alright? You barely ate a bite of food... plus what we were talking about earlier..." Katherine could see a look of concern on Ruby's face.

Just as the meal is coming to a close Maggie Whipple walks into the El Parador. She approaches the table and says that she needs to speak privately to Katherine, Ruby and Jake. Katherine whispers to Maggie "I think we should bring Sonoma too. She was in the bathhouse and overheard our conversation. It's okay, we can trust her."  They excuse themselves and head upstairs with Maggie to Katherine's Room. 

Before leaving, Jake leans over to Chester. "Can you go find MacNaulty and get that load of ore over to the smelter? And get him to talk to the guys that have been helping him out and see if he can hire them to guard the mine for tonight. MacNaulty and the rest of us can ride out and bring back the other miners as soon as you get back." Jake gives him his trademark slap on the shoulder. "Thanks!"

Chester replies cheerfully, "Sure thing, Mr. Cook. Are you still going to be here?" Chester leaves the Lone Star and heads over to where the wagon is being loaded. "Good evening, Mr. MacNaulty. Are you almost ready to get this to the smelter?" "Yeah, we're just getting the last of it in now." Chester takes him aside and nods his head toward the others. "Great. Do you trust them? Because Mr. Cook wants you to hire them as guards for the mine tonight. Then we can go out to relieve the miners there." "Aye, lad. I can trust 'em. Is the going rate fine?" MacNaulty rejoins the workers and talks things over with them. He calls out to Chester, "Let's get over to the smelter now."

Up in Kate’s room, Maggie says, “Father arrived on the stage along with Cousin Teddy and Teddy's girl Alexis. Tom and I spoke to Father about our plans and Tom presented his idea. 

Father is very being difficult. First of all, he said that if our Lone Star were actually a success then we wouldn’t need any free labor from him and Teddy to build the next floor. He said that he doubts that either Tom or I could run our Saloon without the other one, so splitting us up would be detrimental to this business’s long-term success. He said that while Teddy is a good Faro dealer he has no managerial ability and would make a poor partner to me for this business. Lastly, he said that if or when Tom ever does come back to Denver he expects it to be as a business partner, with ownership of at least 25% of the business. Father estimates that his Denver Lone Star is worth around $ 20,000 so Tom would need to have saved up $ 5,000 to buy into the business.” 

“So father essentially shot down Tom’s idea. But my brother had spent the previous few hours mentally preparing for a life with Flossie and he wasn’t going to take no for an answer. He’s been so miserable this past year and wasn’t going to let another setback keep him and Flossie apart. So he countered every one of Father’s objections by accepting them as challenges. Oh Katherine, I was so proud of him. Tom has never stood up to our Father. 

First, he told Father that we could put on the third floor without needing any of his or Teddy’s help. Then he told Father that he and I are each equally capable of running our Lone Star Dance Hall and Saloon without the other and that we would be happy to show that to him during his visit here. Tom then said that he would be able to find me a capable partner for this business and that he would sell his share of the Lone Star to that partner. Lastly, he said that combined with what he has already saved up he would be able to come up with the $ 5,000. 

Not to be outdone, Father came back with an unrealistic deadline for all of that to take place. He said that he if he’s not needed for the construction he will plan on leaving Promise City next Monday. By then he expects to see the third floor built; to have seen Tom successfully manage the Saloon from tonight until Thursday night without me; to have seen me successfully manage it from Friday to Sunday night without Tom; for Tom to have found a partner who he deems acceptable to sell half of the Saloon to; and lastly to have the full $ 5,000 raised by then. 

Tom thought for a few minutes and then countered by pointing out that last year it took a month for them to put on the second floor. Tom said that he wanted quality workmanship and refused to rush to finish in it less than a week and thereby have it turn out to be less than perfect. Father is a perfectionist so it would be hard for him to argue against quality work. Tom figured that would extend the deadline then for all of Father’s terms. 

Instead, Father only cut back on the construction requirement but kept the Monday deadline for everything else. He said that by Monday morning the third floor construction had to have been started, with all materials purchased and a detailed plan and timeline laid out for its completion by no longer than a month from now. Thankfully Father will permit Tom to leave before it is finished, since last year Jeff Mills showed himself to be a very competent construction foreman.” 

I’m not sure exactly what we’re going to do about raising all of that money. We currently have around $ 1,600 saved up, but I imagine that we’ll need to spend quite a bit of that on construction materials and hiring laborers for the construction. Flossie has around $ 800 saved up for her and Tom to use. Tom estimates that the Lone Star is worth around $ 4,000 so his half of the business would be valued at around $ 2,000. 

Tony Lucky and Jeff Mills are both unaware of the true nature of mine and Tom’s relationship and neither of them have any money. But Job Kane figured it out a while back and we knew that before today Job Kane had a fair amount of money saved up. So Tom approached him about buying into the Lone Star but after paying that hefty fine he had very little left. 

And Tom really can’t approach anybody else around trying to sell his share of the business to since his running away with Flossie has to be perceived by as a surprise move, otherwise I won’t be able to petition Judge Isby to have our marriage annulled due to abandonment. I hate have to ask you guys but Katherine had made the suggestion to me yesterday. Would any of you have any money and perhaps be interested in becoming my business partner?"

Silence follows. Sonoma is the first to speak: "Ms. Wimple. I am confused. Your father is demanding all of these things of you and your...hus.. um... brother, however don't the two of you own the Lone Star? Is he a silent partner or has he given you capital that you haven't repaid? If not he has no rights to make demands such as he is on either of you. This man although blood is not treating you as family, he is treating you as property something to own and control at his convenience. 

As I see it you have two choices. You can continue to allow a man who is treating you very badly to continue to rule your lives or you can become the people you came out here to be and run your own life. If your father has given you money to start the Lone Star find a way to pay him back with the same interest he would have made in the bank and be done with it. You have both proved yourselves here and have one of the best places in town. Do not let a man who does not wish the best for you destroy your life." 

Maggie pauses and says "My, you are direct aren't you. Sonoma right? I see you've given this subject some thought, perhaps because your parents own a Saloon as well and you've had similar thoughts of your own life. I agree with most of what you have said and if Tom were happy staying here I would just tell father to leave. But it is his dream to own Father's business in Denver. I do not wish to deny him that. Father has dictated some terms that will be difficult to achieve, but I believe that with help from my friends and employees we can accomplish them and a week from now my brother and I will finally be happy as will be my best friend."

Jake speaks up next, "So you are looking for partners you can work with that can come up with $2000? What else do you expect from your partners and what could they expect in return?" Jake ignores the slightly disappointed and embarrassed looks from Katherine that he appears to be only worried about the money.

Maggie gives Jake a stern look and says "There is no reason to take that tone with me Mr. Cook. It was Katherine's suggestion that you three might be interested in investing in the Lone Star.”  Jake replies, "Ah, well I don't mean to be abrupt. If you want business partners, then we need to be able to talk business." He shrugs and looks at Katherine.  Maggie says, “If you would prefer I would actually just need a short-term loan, of only a week. Once Tom is gone I would be able to approach one of the bankers in town about a loan and then I'd be able to repay you."

"So... are you looking for a loan or would we be partners?" Ruby asks.  Ruby and Kate had already had this argument about helping Maggie. Ruby hadn't believed that Maggie and Tom would actually come to them, they had not known them long enough to trust them. And Ruby was extremely hesitant to do anything with her money that she couldn't get it if she needed it quick. Just that morning she had put money in Jake's bank, something she had not done in years, and that alone was a tremendous step. Ruby was going to wait to see what everyone else thought.

Kate says, "I'm sorry, Maggie. I didn't mention the idea to Jake because I didn't think you or Tom thought much of it. I think Jake has been doing business all day, and is in the habit of speaking plainly. But he is right that before we enter any kind of arrangement, we should know what our expectations of each other would be. Today I entered into an informal arrangement to invest in a ranch, and I can't go back on my word. But I should be able to split what funds I have between the two. No matter how much money we have, I doubt we'll be able to buy 200 acres, even if it's available." 

Kate sat down on the bed and pulled Maggie down with her. "It's been a long day for you," she said gently, slipping her arm around Maggie's waist. "I'm sure the talk with your Father was stressful, and all these questions are coming at you a bit fast. Let's start slowly. Would you prefer partners, or would you rather own the Lone Star in your own right?"  Tears well up in Maggie's eyes, her posture droops and she starts to move towards the door sobbing "I'm sorry, I shouldn't have bothered you with my problems." Kate watched helplessly as Maggie headed for the door, at a loss for what to do now.

Jake moves over to Katherine and whispers in her ear, "We have more resources available. There were other items brought out of the caves." Jake then steps away without looking at her reaction and sits on the edge of the bed. Ruby saw the hurt look on Kate's face, which bothered her more than Maggie's tears. 

"Hold on," Ruby said while jumping up and walking over to Maggie. She sighed, "We didn't say we wouldn't help you, right Jake. Kate's idea is a good one." Ruby shoots him a look. "I'm not sure that we will have all that money but we will try to come up with it." Jake says aloud to no one in particular, "Heh, we are pretty resourceful. I'm sure money is not a problem if we really think hard enough about it." Ruby takes Maggie's arm and leads her back to the chair. "What do we need to do and when?"

Maggie says "Well, the only thing that we need to do right now is make sure that Tom has a successful night while Father is watching. And I can't help with that, I have to stay away so that Tom can show he can do it without me." "Tonight I'm guessing?" Ruby says.  Kate interjects "I think Jake was planning on bringing some friends into town tonight. I'm sure he could recommend the Lone Star as a good place to spend their evening. Why don't we discuss the money situation tomorrow?" 

Kate reached out and took Maggie's hand. "And I never want you to feel bad for bringing your troubles to me, you understand? It's a pleasure to help.  Now, do you have any recommendations for us tonight?"  She replies, "Father will be watching Tom the next three nights. I really hope that Job has good nights at the table. Tom needs to prove to father that he can run a successful gambling establishment."  Ruby exclaims, 
"Well, then we'll have to make sure your father sees that you can, right? Don't worry Maggie it will be fine." Once again Ruby was repeating fairy tales that she didn't believe in, but hopefully Maggie would.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 92  “The Education of Maggie Whipple”, January 10th, 1882:*

'Why don't you let us rest so we can be prepared for later then?" Ruby says.   Kate adds "And you should rest too. You're going to have a busy three days when it's your turn." She looked over at the others helplessly. "Where will you be tonight, Maggie?"

She replies "I don't know. I haven't thought about it. Right now I have to go hire somebody to replace me a the Lone Star for the next three nights, with me gone It will be down a combination piano player and waitress and cook."   

Sonoma speaks up "I can do it." "What?" Maggie exclaims. The young elvan woman replies "I can do it. Just tell me what you need done." She then says "And I won't tell your father what I think of him."  Sonoma continues "And as for where you'll be, you will be here doing some of the work that I normally do." Maggie says, "Oh, I don't think that I could work...here." "THEN FIND SOMEONE ELSE!" Sonoma snaps back.

Jake laughs a little at the look on Maggie's face and says, "Look, let me know later on what you all are thinking about this. I have some business to attend to. I guess I'll see you at the Lone Star later tonight. Ruby if you want to come for the ride be down stairs in a little while."  He leaves Katherine's room and heads back to his own. When he leaves he has his shotgun, both pistols, extra ammo and the notorious leather duster. He heads down stairs and waits for Chester and MacNaulty to come back.

"Ladies," Ruby says diplomatically, "let's be nice now shall, we?"  She turns to Maggie. "We will all be going out of our way to help you and Tom, Maggie, and there really is no reason why you can't work here. Sonoma is a very capable chef, waitress and musician and maybe we'll even get her up on stage to sing with me and that will certainly draw the men's attention. You are doing yourself a disservice by not using her help." Ruby pauses and tugs at her now dry pants, "And besides, think of working here as an grand adventure that will broaden your horizons..."

Ruby runs downstairs to see Jake before he leaves. “I don’t think I can go with you tonight, Maggie is going to need us to be on time I think.” She sighs, “Not sure what or why I got myself into this whole Saloon business but I did…” 

"Ruby's Lone Star." Jake pretends to be looking up at a sign over the Saloon. "It does have a nice sound to it." Ruby gives him a look.   She starts reaching down the front of her dress. “Listen I wanted to give you the money you left at Lacey’s today, your change….” 

Jake holds out both hands in a stopping sign and says, "No, no, I wanted to buy you a new dress and whatever else." He wags his finger at her, "You bought me a horse with gear and I told you I pay my debts. Besides I got the better deal."   Ruby says, "How do you figure that, I didn't pay that much for the horse?" "All you get is to see me riding that thing," He folds his arms across his chest. "I get to see you in that new dress." 

“Then I guess you’ll be pleasantly surprised as I bought three new dresses, which will be ready tomorrow, plus these pants,” she spins around showing them off, “and riding clothes and a new leather jacket…wow I got a lot! I also got some pretty new uh, lacey, satiny things, that go under the dresses, those you can see later. ” She says with a sly smile. “Hey, what’s your favorite color anyway?” "Red. But a green dress would match with your eyes and be just the thing for your hair." He says and reaches out and touches the edge of her hair. 

“Please be careful, I won’t be there to stop any run away coaches this time.” Ruby has a look of concern on her face. She gives him a kiss then says, “So promise me, please, you’ll try to be careful and not do anything foolish…”  "No coaches tonight, just horses. And I'll be careful. No promises on foolish though" he finishes with a smile.  Alright Jake, I'll see you later!" She says over her shoulder as she walks away, flipping her hair. Geez, I can't spend every minute of every day worried about someone, she thinks. 

Back upstairs, there the tension in the room with Kate, Maggie and Sonoma is thick enough to cut with a knife.  Kate says, "I know what you're thinking of, Maggie. Let me assure you, I wouldn't live here if this weren’t a good place. Dorita and Pedro are kind and generous, and from what I've seen it doesn't get wild here. Especially on a weeknight. 

And I know how you feel about, well, Ladies of a Certain Profession. You know that I feel very much the same way, but since I came here I've had to open my mind to a few things. To these women, it seems really just another profession. And if I were to refuse to even speak to them, I would miss knowing the very sweet girls who live under this roof, and perhaps the chance to understand something that I so far cannot. 

Sonoma is more than capable of filling in for you and I think you'll be pleasantly surprised here. And you'll get to see how others run their business, which is always a valuable experience. If you're amenable, why don't you go on downstairs with Sonoma and she can show you what you'd need to do."

Maggie exclaims, “But Katherine this hotel employs prostitutes! You may be able to dismiss that but I cannot. Prostitution is a vile and disgusting institution that is nothing more than another type of slavery. It is dehumanizing towards women, forcing them to take Aphrodite’s most precious gift and corrupt it in the indulgence of men’s every whim. It is wrong to make women parade around in little to no clothing and be forced to spend time in the act of fornication. Harlots are made to fulfill every vile request of any man that may desire them, oblivious to any diseases or hygiene problems that the man may have. And all so that some rich saloon owner can line his own pockets with most of the money that changes hands.” 

Sonoma waits for Maggie to finish her rant and then replies, “Mrs. Whipple, you have very accurately described what goes on over at the Palace Saloon. Most of what you said is also true of the Long Branch and Gay Lady. However, it bears no resemblance to what transpires here at the El Parador. 

The women who rent rooms here do not work for my parents they work for themselves. They are always appropriately attired while in the Cantina. They are not forced to do anything or be with anyone who they do not wish to. We provide them with a clean and safe place to work and will permanently bar from this establishment any person who attempts to mistreat them. 

Your choice of the word ‘dehumanize’ is very interesting, as we are not human. Wood elves tend to view sexuality from a different perspective than you humans do and it is inappropriate for you to apply your human standards to us. Do not judge us until you get to know us. Katherine's suggestion is a good one, I think three days here would certainly help to expand your outlook. 

And while we are on the subject of race, what other employment would you suggest for my friends? You own a business here in town. If one the wood elves who works here had approached you for a job at the Lone Star would you have hired her?” My friend Angelica has a four-year old son to support as well as a two-year-old daughter living with her mother that she also supports. Both of the other women whose profession you disapprove of send the majority of the money they make back to her families in Mexico, who would otherwise starve without it. Would you have people live in poverty rather than make their own choice in life? 

Maggie has no immediate response. Sonoma says, "Come, let us go speak to my mother. If you still have a problem with being in the Cantina with my friends then you could stay in the kitchen which would free my mother up to wait on the tables."

"Go on down, Maggie, and see for yourself." Kate kissed her on the forehead. "We can talk again when I get back from the Lone Star tonight."  As Maggie and Sonoma left, Kate leaned over and whispered quickly to the young wood elf. "She has been under enormous stress, and she's very close to breaking down completely. I know because I've been in the exact same situation. Take her ranting with a grain of salt. It's about her world coming apart, and she's wrapping herself in what she thinks she knows, trying to protect herself." 

Sonoma nodded and closed the door. Katherine sighed deeply and changed into a simple skirt with the barest hint of a bustle and a plain blouse. She pulled a dark shawl over her shoulders and curled up in the chair by the window. A few minutes later there was a knock on her door. 

Ruby heads up to Katherine's room.   She knocks on her door. "Kate? Are you here? I'm going to take your advice and see Chumbley. Do you want to come with me? And even if you don't come with me I'll need help getting ready tonight. Will you help?"

"I'm here Ruby," Kate called out, tired. "Come in if you like. I think you can handle Chumbley. Just let me know when you're back and I'll give you a hand." "Alright, Kate, I'm just going to go then. Try to get some rest." Ruby isn't sure she should push the issue with Kate. If Kate wanted to talk she would. Kate dabbed at her eyes, picked up Tom's picture and wrapped herself more tightly in her shawl.  

Nanuet waits for Jake outside already saddled up with rifle in hand. "Mr. Jake, I am starting to enjoy your company. I am ready to ride with you again."   Nanuet looks over his shoulder and between two buildings you can see the outline of a canine like creature and the light reflecting off a pair of intelligent eyes. "Ready Maska?'

Chester returns from the stamping mill. He tells Jake "We got there in time. Hubbard brought the load in and got it ready for processing then locked up for the day. It will be the first load processed when they start up again tomorrow morning." Chester then laughs and adds "And it felt great for his clerk to see me coming in with a load of valuable ore on the same day that he fired me."  Chester gets his horse. Grant Keebler gets three other horses from the El Parador stable for himself, Samson Hill and Will Hickey to ride. The six of them (and the wolf) ride out of town to the northeast. Chester reloads his weapons before the group leaves for the mine. He rides alongside Jake, "Mr. Cook, about how far is it to the mine?" Jake answers, "Five miles by horse over mountain roads, figure 1 to 2 hour’s round trip."

Ruby's first stop looking for Chumbley is the Alhambra. She finds him there eating his dinner alone.  "Hi!" She says chipperly to him, sitting at his table. "Did you enjoy the trial today?" He says "Oh yes, Miss West, it was very interesting. I had heard about 'Hanging Nat' Isby but had never seen him in action before! The circuit judge that handles Tombstone isn't nearly as strict. Imagine, getting five years just for shooting at Wyatt Earp! And your friend getting a year just for trying to toss out a drunk! Remind me never to cross paths with that judge as a defendant. 

I'm really glad I stuck around. I had originally planned to head back to Tombstone this morning but stayed the extra day for court. I'm glad I did, I still had thirty-five papers left and managed to sell them all to the crowd on their way out of the Comique. I also picked up six more advertisements today. We may need to expand the paper from eight pages to twelve at this rate."

She replies, Yes, he certainly did seem strict didn't he? Poor Job, what horrible lies were said about him today. I can't believe that judge would believe such things! And what that girl said about me, I cried all afternoon about it. Why would anyone be so mean? But I was thinking, since your paper always prints the truth, maybe I could help straighten out the story..." 

"Plus, I think I can help you with another story, a big one I'm sure. But first why don't you tell me what you were planning on printing about trial."

Chumbley says, "Oh, you don't have to worry Miss. West. I plan to print just the full testimony of the Earps and the Judge, after all, they are all public officials and there should be a public written record of what they say. Beyond that, I was just going to paraphrase what the defendants said. I don't think it's necessary to print the rest of it. 

I would never go printing any lies about you. I also wouldn't print those lies and gossip about the Lone Star. After all, Mr. Whipple was one of the first people to buy an advertisement from me for the paper. It was an ad about you in face. You know, I should probably check in on him again to see if he wants to place another one.  Now, what is this big story?"

"Well, I am relieved to hear that you won't be printing anything about any "new" profession of mine, you know I'm only a singer," she says smiling.  "Well, did you hear about the stage coach that ran into town today? I was on it. I could tell you what happened, if you're interested that is." Chumbley is extremely interested and orders up drinks for both himself and says, "Please tell me what happened? I especially want to know about how you managed to lose the horse team but still ride down Main Street."

"Well, we were being chased by some extremely bad people, maybe even some members of," she looks around then whispers, "the cowboy gang." Ruby proceeds to tell Chumbley about what happened, leaving out anything incriminating, and tells of how brave and strong MacNaulty was and how heroic Jake was for almost sacrificing himself to save them and how in the end Ruby climbed underneath the stage and how they all steered it together. 

"And the Earps are extremely angry over the near death of Morgan and are fairly sure they know just who was behind the attack and will be delivering justice in a timely manner."  "Oh but Chumbley, even though people know I was on the coach, please don't say I told you all this. I know you only want to print the truth, so I figured I would tell you but I don't want any bad men after me."

Chumbley thanks Ruby for the information and says that he will be certain to leave her name out of the story. His final comment is "If you still have those twisted rifles drop they by before I leave tomorrow morning. I'm sure my editor will want to see them, he may even want to get an artist to draw them to print in the next edition.

Ruby heads back to the Cantina. It is still a little early to get ready so takes a nap, not wanting to bother Kate. When she awakes she grabs everything she will need to get ready and heads to Kate's room. She knocks on the door and Kate lets her in. 

"Kate, thank you for helping me get ready tonight. I want to look extra special. I'm going to wear my favorite dress, my red one," she throws the dress on Kate's bed. "And I want to do something different with my hair, plus get the knots out from this morning. You're really sweet to help me, you know." Ruby starts getting undressed and Kate quickly turns her back. Once she has underclothes on she says, "Ok, you can turn back around now," with a laugh. "Let's do my hair." 

As Kate is doing her hair Ruby cautiously asks, " Is everything ok with you? You seem out of sorts." 

Kate kept pulling the brush through Ruby's hair, carefully working out the knots. "Everything's as ok at it ever is, dear. It's just been a very long day with no chance to rest. I needed time to sit quietly and think, as much as would rather avoid thinking about what happened this morning. I hate that I helped kill someone, and even worse, I used magic to do it." 

"Yes, we have had some very busy and, let's just say, exciting days lately. But Kate," Ruby turns to her friend, putting her hand on hers, "you did what you had to do. Listen there are other ways to get out of trouble. But sometimes you get into a situation and it’s your only choice, the other person isn't willing and there isn't anything you can do about it. You are a genuinely good person and I'm sure it's eating you up, having to kill someone. I don’t like having to kill someone either, you saw me the day at the caves. I try to avoid situations like that at all costs. So maybe we should try to make that a plan from now on, huh? And maybe you can work with Mr. Gonzales on some spells that will help with that.” Ruby turns back to facing forward. “Can you put it up or something? My hair that is.” 

"Yes, I can put it up." Kate worked quietly; smoothly pulling Ruby's hair back from her face and pinning it up, but letting the hair in the back hang in loose curls. Her own twisted and tucked style would be out of place on Ruby. She left a few tendrils to curl around Ruby's face. "There," she said, handing Ruby the small mirror. "That should do." 

"Oh Kate, you did a great job! Now help me with my corset please." She stands up and when Kate comes towards her Ruby hugs her tight. "I thought you might need that," she smiles. "Now, let's make this tight shall we? I want to be extra tempting tonight." Kate starts tugging on her corset. Ruby had the feeling Kate was used to the constraints of corsets, among other things. "Did I tell you Jake is taking me out tonight? To celebrate his silver mine deal." 

"I hope some place beside the Palace is open after the Lone Star closes," Kate laughed. "Hold on to something Ruby, this isn't going to be comfortable." Ruby took hold of the doorknob, and Kate put her knee against Ruby's back side and leaned all her weight back, pulling on the corset strings until they could go no tighter. "Now let's get your dress on and get going. I feel like playing the piano."

Ruby and Kate make their way downstairs. Sonoma is in the main room of the Cantina waiting on a few tables. From the kitchen they hear the voices of Dorita and Maggie.  The room is fairly crowded. Jake, Nanuet and Chester do not appear to have returned yet. 

They see Riley, who hasn't been around much the last two days. He is sitting by himself at the bar drinking a glass of whiskey. Ruby approaches Riley. "Anymore strange dreams Mr. Riley?" She takes a seat next to him. "Or any luck finding your friend?" No, I've been wandering around the hills for the past few days looking for him. Saw at least a dozen men out riding around up there but there don't seem to be any Apache anywhere.

"Yeah it must be tough to find someone out in the desert. I still think Nanuet is your best bet. You should ask him to help you." Ruby pauses. "Interested in coming out to the Lone Star tonight?" "Sure, one saloon is as good as another," is his response. "Great. We'll be leaving in a little while or you can just meet us there, either way we'll be glad you did."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 93  “Fetching the Prospectors", January 10th, 1882:*

During a portion of the ride out Jake moves his horse along side Nanuet's so the can speak somewhat privately. "So Indian, I've been noticing that Sonoma is responding to your, how can I put this, overtures. It looks like things are well with you two. I'm happy for you. If you were to someday ask her to be your wife would your own people be displeased because she isn't of your tribe?" 

He replies, "Yes, Sonoma and I are also forming a personal bond. She is a lovely girl and smarter and wiser than her years. She has a fire that burns within her also, very inspiring. My people would not have a problem. I am from a small tribe and as things began to change recently" he pauses, clears his throat then continues "and we were forced to leave our lands we have mingled with other tribes to survive. Mostly the Apache, but others as well. I think they would welcome her warmly." 

Jake says, "Sonoma certainly is a willful one. There is a fire in that girl, no doubt about it."   Nanuet answers, “That she is. I have never spent much time with women, I must admit. My role as a scout and a warrior had me spending many days away, mostly on my own. Her will is strong but it is also straight. She and her family are good people, they work hard and they see the world with open eyes." 

"I've been meaning to ask you," Jake is looking off the trail aways at an animal moving just at the edge of sight, "If you weren't around should I be worried about your wolf?" He eyes the wolf warily.  Nanuet knows bringing the wolf closer to the horses is not the best idea, but he explains to Jake "The wolf is my companion, a linked spirit. She and I have a bond and she is much smarter than the average animal. I figured her company could prove useful to us, she has a keen sense of smell and another pair of eyes doesn't hurt either. Don't worry, she won't harm you. Unless I tell her to of course." Nanuet attempts to wink, but shows that the gesture is uncommon to him with the result being a poor imitation. 

Jake asks, "What are you going to be doing with yourself? When you are not getting me out of a mess that is."  Nanuet chuckles, then speaks slowly, "I am still not sure. Life on a reservation is not one that I am willing to participate in. I know I am not welcome most places I go, but when I spoke with Ms. Katherine today out at Flint's mine she made me think. I should not allow people to judge me without knowing me. I have decided to try and live amongst people, here for now. Kate and myself have also discussed buying up some more land with Flint and trying our hand at ranching. I have worked with horses before and know them well. I think that is the path I will walk. And Sonoma will require a lot of my attention as well and I think she would like to stay near her family." 

Jake asks, "What was it you and Sonoma were trying to tell me about earlier today at the bank?"  Nanuet thinks for a moment, trying to remember what Sonoma had mentioned. "Oh yes, as things were um, winding down, Sonoma had gone back and searched the mens' bodies. She found a new $20 bill on each one of them. She figured that someone must have made a fairly large withdrawal recently and paid those men that morning. We were wondering if you noticed anyone doing that kind of business at your bank." Jake says, "I didn't see one prior to our encounter with those outlaws. I wonder if the banks keep any track of serial numbers...." He doesn't finish the thought out loud.

The ride out to the mine turns out to be uneventful, but then again, so was the morning run. Jake is especially careful riding through the section with the winding hills.   They arrive at the mine site and get a warm greeting by Humphrey Lewis and Ralph Elliott who ask Jake for the details of the negotiations. Jake shares all the details of the day’s negotiations, and the ride back to town as well. He also explains that Seawell wishes to have a drink with them and explain his side of the story. "All in all gentlemen, I think you are in a better position now." How could they not be, he thinks, with me as a partner. 

As they get the horses ready for the ride back Jake talks to Chester Martin. "You're not in the army any more. You need to start thinking for yourself and tell others what to do instead of waiting to be told. That is if you want to make something more substantial of yourself beyond a bank guard. Think about it. You're a capable fellow. I'll throw what opportunities I can your way, but you have to be willing to take a risk and stretch yourself." He pats him on the back. "Let's get these miners back to Promise City, eh?"

Chester says, "I'll think about it, Mr. Cook. But it isn’t easy. I need structure, I guess. That's one of the reasons I joined the Army. I'm ready to go." Chester strides over to the miners, "OK, gentlemen. It's time to get back to the city. Are you ready? It'll be easier while the sun's still out." The trio that rode out with Nanuet, Jake and Chester stay at the site to guard it. The two that worked at Brown's IceHouse pass their horse on to Lewis and Elliott to ride back. Grant Keebler keeps his horse a the site with him. 

The five start to ride back just as the sun begins to set over the mountains and hills to the west. Jake adjusts his hat and tries to settle into the saddle, "Alright Chester, you rode this trail earlier and you are the soldier boy so tell us what to do to get back in one piece. Ok?"  “Well, I'd have a lot more people to start wit'." Chester laughs. "First one of us, probably me, should ride ahead of the group. That way, I can scout ahead. If I get attacked, the rest of you would have some warning. Other than that, keep your eyes and ears open and your weapons ready."  

Chester moves ahead of the party about a hundred feet and maintains his position relative to the group. The first two miles go fine over the rocky but fairly open terrain. They then reach the mile with the curvy road around various hills. The sun has now set and it is beginning to get dark. Chester continues to maintain his lead in the front of the group. Chester notes the dying light and shortens his lead to about 50 feet. He also draws his Remington with his left hand.  He tells himself, “If I wanted to spring an ambush this is where it would be. Be ready.”

The five of them continue to ride slowly and cautiously now that the light is receding. Chester continues to lead them. Jake speaks quietly here and there to the other three in the back, but nothing long or serious. Jake keeps looking around side to side, front and back. He watches Nanuet's face as well, thinking he'll start to notice trouble before I do. They follow the familiar trail, and though Jake imagines many ambushes ride continue to be uneventful.

The five men are little less than a mile from town, almost to the point where the stagecoach had reached the mountain base. As they pass the hill that Jake, Ruby and Flint had maneuvered around to get to the main road to town a rifle shot rights out. It came from the right, from the direction of the hill. He then sees a flash as another shot rings out from the hilltop and Ralph Elliott's horse falls to the ground. 

Jake immediately takes in the surroundings. The hill has small trees and shrubbery over it and whoever fired the shot most likely has some cover on the top. The road trail they are on turns left around 200 feet ahead and if they reach that they will then merge onto the main road to town and probably be out of the line of fire. But in the meanwhile, other than some larger rocks off to the left, that could provide enough cover for a man but not a horse, there is nowhere else to hide.

Jake rides over to where Elliott fell and puts his horse between them and the hilltop. He hops off the horse, "Elliot, are you alright?!" Nanuet wheels his horse around and spurs him to where Jake and the down horse and rider are.  "No time now, they have higher ground and cover. Let's get him to town. Here, lift him up and put him in front of me on my horse. No time to waste! The rest of you ride! Quickly towards town, GO!" Nanuet unslings his rifle and shoots in the direction of the attacks.

Jake quickly complies with Nanuet's commands and does what he can to get Ralph Elliott onto the Indian's horse. The he climbs onto his own, trying to stay low and race towards town. Elliott says that he is okay, just shaken up. He quickly climbs up onto Nanuet's horse. The four men ride on, with Chester firing some shots up behind them. Before the get the 200 feet ahead and behind the bend four more shots fire from the hilltop. Two strike the roadway, one hits Jake's horse but gets imbedded in the saddlebag and barely breaks the skin on the animal itself. The other one strikes Humphrey Lewis in the lower leg but he keeps riding as though nothing had happened.

The men make it to the roadway and start to head to town. They get no more than a tenth of a mile when they see a large group of men taking up the road immediately ahead of them. The four humans cannot make out in detail who these people are but can see that they are blocking the roadway. 

These men have a horse drawn wagon with them that is stopped on the road and pointed in the direction of Promise City. In addition to two men on the wagon Nanuet can make out four mounted riders and three pack mules fastened to the back of the wagon. Two of the mounted riders and one of the men in the wagon are holding rifles and pointing them back in the direction of Nanuet and his friends.   Nanuet notes that there are enough fair sized trees on both sides of the roadway to afford some degree of cover if necessary.

Chester rides back to the group. "We need to get under cover quickly. I can't tell whether these are more bandits or not. Is anyone good at sneaking around? If anyone is, I'd like to try to get closer to them so we can figure out." He rides to the left behind the trees. He dismounts and gets his Spencer from the saddle holster he bought earlier. The ex-soldier advances as quietly as he can, putting a tree between him and the wagon. Chester calls out, "Who are you? What are you doing on the road?"

Two very large and powerful looking rifles swing in Chester's direction, one from a man on horseback the other from a man in the wagon. One of the men on horseback says "What are we doing on the road? It's a public road isn't it? We're on our way to Promise City. We stopped when we heard gunfire. What is going on back there?" Chester lowers his weapon. "We just got ambushed back there and one of us got wounded. I'm lowering my rifle now. Can you do the same?"

He replies, "Probably a good idea for you to if you don't want shot. Until we know who you all are and what's going on we'll still keep ours out if it's all the same to you. Maybe you did get ambushed but that doesn't mean we're going to let that happen to us too." "I don't blame you. My name's Chester Martin. I'm staying at the El Parador in town. What can I do so we can all get into town, before whoever is after my people catches up to us?"

Nanuet looks to Jake who seems to be unusually silent. He hears Chester speak and lowers his rifle and echoes his new companion.  "We are all men who live in town. We mean you no harm. We were ambushed and I have one man without a horse and another man shot who needs to see a doctor. Please let us pass." The voice yells back to Nanuet "Well, first of all you can tell us who you are and why somebody is after you. You say you have wounded? Bring them forward and we can put them in the wagon. All of your group can come forward too but you'd better not have any weapons out when they approach us. And how much further is it to the town?" 

Chester can now see this group better. All six men seem to have a military bearing about them although there is no evidence that they are currently enlisted. The horses also look to be the type used by U.S. Cavalry units although the saddles are civilian and not military issue. He recalls that cavalry soldiers who receive honorable discharges are given the option of purchasing their own horse from the government. He sees that the wagon is fairly well packed up although a tarp covers most of whatever is inside. Based upon the fact that they have pack mules with them he tentatively concludes that they are ex-soldiers turned prospectors. 

"This is taking too long. If it goes bad I'll create a distraction." Jake whispers to Nanuet. With that he nonchalantly moves the duster clear of his right holster and walks quickly leading his horse towards the wagon and the men. "OK, I'm coming out." He shows his right hand out to be empty as me moves quickly towards them. "Town is less than a mile away." He tells the men as he approaches. "Me and my friends are mine owners and coming back into town. There are shooters on the hill just out of sight." Jake keeps moving and watches the guns in front of him warily.

The leader of these men says "You say you have wounded? We can carry them in our wagon. Get your group up here, there's safety in numbers and if anyone takes a shot at my group they'll come to regret it." "I am coming forward as well." Nanuet booms as he slings he rifle over his shoulder, holding one hand high as he uses the other to guide the reigns, trying to keep both hands in sight. 

"I have a second rider on my horse with me as well, his horse was shot and went down." Nanuet then turns to the other riders, "Mr. Humphrey, if you can continue to ride you should listen to them and get to their wagon." As Nanuet gets behind Jake he says in a quite, low voice "These men are or were soldiers, I am not sure they will take kindly to me." "Don't worry, I'll stand by ya." Jake says quietly back. "Just don't offer to marry one o' their daughters." He snickers. Nanuet smiles in response to Jake's chuckle, but says to no one in particular "I never understand white man's humor."

As Nanuet gets closer one of the men on horseback says "Captain, it's an Indian!" One of the other men says "Calm down Burritt, I can see. He's with the others, probably their guide." Nanuet raises his arms higher. "I am an Indian, but I have no weapons in hand and don't wish to cause any trouble. I am indeed a ranger and guide of these parts." Another man speaks up, apparently the leader of the group, and says "Put you man in the wagon and let's move on."

Nanuet does what he can to comply with the man's orders, all the while trying not to turn his back to any of these men. He helps Humphrey Lewis into the wagon and waits for any further instructions. "He's in, we're ready to move."

Chester slings his rifle onto his back. He grimaces. More ex-soldiers. I hope they haven't talked to Gamble recently. "I'm coming out as well." He goes back to the miners and tells them what's going on. Then Chester gets his horse and leads it out into the open. "The others are behind me." If they let him, he walks up to the man in charge. "Captain, it's nice to meet you. Chester Martin, at your service."

The one who had been addressed as captain orders two of the men to fall further back and guard their rear. Jake, Nanuet and Chester note that the driver and two rear guards appear to be in their twenties while the other three men looks to be in their forties. Chester rides over to Jake. "Mr. Cook, these gentlemen look like they've left the Army recently. They may even be prospectors."

Chester also notices that the three younger men and the once called Captain are carrying the current U.S. Army issued firearms while the leader of the group and the other older man have a combination of non-regulation civilian firearms and some older model military weapons. The Captain replies "Pleased to meet you Mr. Martin, names Andrew Mizner. I'll handle the rest of the introductions once we know we're safe." 
They proceed on towards town with minimal conversation.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 94  “Conrad Booth, William Whipple, and Louise”, January 10th, 1882:*

The gambler Conrad Booth is sitting by himself at another table having supper. Katherine remembers that Booth runs a gambling table over at the Long Branch Saloon, the saloon where the Texas bounty hunter Irby Cole had been staying.  Katherine took a deep breath and walked over to Booth's table. "Mr. Booth? I'm Mrs. Kale. How do you do?" she asked politely. "I understand you run a table over at the Long Branch?"

Why yes Mrs. Kale, we met a few days ago when Dorita insisted that you bring your money over to my vault. I indeed run a table there. I would be more than happy to let you play tonight. A beautiful woman is always welcome at my table. I'll even spot you $ 50 in chips to get you started." Katherine laughed. "I only learned to play poker three hours ago, Mr. Booth. I don't think I'm quite ready to play professionally." She nodded toward a chair. "If I may?" 

Booth nodded and she sat. "I should have remembered you, of course. I've met so many people in the last two weeks that they're all beginning to blend together. I wondered if you could answer a question for me. I understand a man named Irby Cole was staying at the Long Branch last week. Would he still happen to be there?"

He replies, "Yes, there's a Texan named Cole staying there. I wasn't sure if that was his first name or last. The Long Branch doesn't rent out rooms but he's an old friend of one of the girls there, Hildy Jackson, and has been sharing her room. I haven't had much interaction with him, he's been playing poker each night, but at Norman Wilkie's table. I did talk to him about Arcade's Gang. He's in town to try to get the reward Hubbard posted for them. I told Cole he was wasting his time, that Arcade's Gang left two months ago and weren't the ones who killed Hubbard's men. 

Listen, even though you don't know the game you're still welcome to sit at my table. I'm sure you'd bring me good luck. After all the accusations flying around in court today you may want to skip going back to the Lone Star, I imagine it won't be a very pleasant place to be tonight what with the Whipples fighting with each other. We have a piano at the Long Branch too and I'm sure that Dooley Wilson would be willing to share it with you."

Across the room, Ruby keeps her eyes on Kate talking to Mr. Booth. They had thrown him out of the Comique today after the trial was over, saying he was barred, probably for cheating at cards. Ruby thought of Jake and wondered where he was, it was getting late. Ruby glances back over, decides Kate can handle herself, and orders a drink.

Kate replies to him, "You're very kind, but I think I should go to work as usual. I would hate for Evan Adair and Miss Foreman to believe they made any kind of impact with their lies. Perhaps Sunday evening when I don't work I could stop by and observe your game, if you can wait that long for your luck?" she laughed.  I hope you won't mind my asking, and you don't have to answer of course, but why aren't you allowed in the Comique?"

He answers, “They say I was cheating at cards but the real reason is that I made the mistake of giving an answer to a question. A man at the table commented on my name and asked if I was any relation to the man who shot President Lincoln. I said that I was a very distant relative and had never met the man. Turns out that both the man at the table and the Comique's manager Warren Watson were both Illinois Republicans and strong supporters of Lincoln. The next thing I know I'm accused of cheating and am barred from the place."

"I'm sorry to hear that. I've never cared for people who place their anger on the undeserving." Katherine paused a moment, finally realizing why Conrad Booth had looked so familiar. "When I was a little girl, my parents took me to Booth's Theatre in New York City to see Edwin Booth perform Shakespeare. It's where I first learned to love theatre. Unless I'm very much mistaken, your relation to the actor is far less distant."

He chuckles. "You are very perceptive. I'm Edwin Booth's illegitimate son. I was born out in California in 1853, a mere nine months after Booth had been in San Francisco on tour. My mother was a pretty teenage girl who worked at the theater as a costume seamstress. When I was born she was still enamored with the actor and was certain he would return to her at the completion of his world tour and marry her so she gave me his last name. Obviously that didn't happen, he's now on his second marriage to other women. 

I only met the man once, around eight years back. I was twenty and went to his theater in New York. He gave me an audience but did not believe I was his son, even though I was the spitting image of photographs of him at the same age. He had no recollection at all of my mother, not that I'll ever tell her that, she still believes he will some day come back to her. 

He assumed I was only after his money and that was the year he was in extreme financial difficulty and lost his theater. I've continued to follow his career. He is now successful again, having converted his New York residence to become the Players' Club.  Last year the newspapers all printed the story of Billy the Kid dying in my house and my name and occupation were mentioned in most stories. I was hoping that he would read that and contact me, but I guess that was just wishful thinking."

She says, "I don't know how he could have doubted you. A fifteen-year-old memory was enough for me to discover it. Forgive me for saying so, but I'm certain you weren't the first person to claim to he his son or daughter, and probably not the only one who was telling the truth. But really, your face is your proof. Perhaps it was wishful thinking, but I for one am a firm believer in those kinds of thoughts. Someday you might see your father again, and if you're lucky he'll have his eyes open.  

“Do you always tell strangers your secrets? Or just the ones you think might be lucky?"  He says, "Actually I've never told that to anyone else in Arizona. But it was in response to your direct question and if I go around lying how will I ever be able to regain a reputation for honesty? I'll make you a deal though. You keep my secret and I'll keep yours." Kate's eyes widened a bit. "I'll respect your confidence, of course. But what secret of mine do you have to keep?"

Booth lowers his voice to a faint whisper and replies "Why the secret that you and old Mr. Gonzalas are having a relationship. It's been rather obvious the way you two look at each other.” Katherine turned a deep red but found she chuckling at the sheer absurdity of it. "Having a relationship? You're teasing me, you must be. That's not common gossip is it?" 

He replies "No, just something that I noticed. I've dined here twice a day for the last fifteen months and it's amazing what you can deduce by just by being in the same place and being observant. You two really need to be more careful and discreet. I'm sure Mr. Adair would love to spread something like that around town. The age different wouldn't be the problem, it would be problem of the mixed race relationship. If you don't believe me just ask Jeremiah Peck over at the brick yard." 

Booth then says, “Most people would assume it to be your typical May-December romance, but I see that you are still in mourning and I doubt you would be looking for anything like that yet. So I assume what you have is a teacher-student relationship and that he is teaching you to be a wizard like himself."  

She whispered back. "Dorita trusts you, so I'll trust you as well.”  He says, “Dorita trusts me to a point. She still suspects there might be some truth to the card cheating allegation so I doubt she would ever let me gamble here. That's fine as far as I am concerned. I come here to dine in peace and gambling here would prevent me from being able to do that.”  Kate says, “Mr. Gonzales is a kind gentleman with unusual skills to pass on, and I've always been an eager student."   He answers, I wish I had an aptitude for that. A few spells would really help my card game, as I suspect it does for another gambler in town. But then again that would be cheating. 

Kate says, "I find you full of surprises, Mr. Booth, and I'm rather glad I came over to speak with you. I think I will come over to the Long Branch on Sunday."   He says, “That would be a true pleasure. Sunday's are their quiet day but I still manage to get in a few games of cards each evening. The Long Branch is one of the nicer saloons in town although some of the clientele tend to be a little rougher around the edges than those at the Lone Star. Your friends would also be welcome there too, they do not have racial restrictions. The saloon's only rule is that you must check your firearms at the bar. I think you'd like the saloon owner, she's also named Kate.”

Kate says, "It seems wrong to have to sneak to visit my friend. I consider each member of the family here to be my friends. Why should the old gentleman cause any more gossip than Dorita, Pedro, or Sonoma?" She shook her head. "But you're right, of course, and I take your warning.  I should let you finish your dinner, and it's almost time for me to leave. I'm sure you can introduce me to everyone worth knowing over at the Long Branch." She stood up and offered her hand. "I'm sure I'll see you tomorrow, Mr. Booth. I've enjoyed our talk."  He takes her hand and kisses it. He then looks into her eyes and loudly says "Parting is such sweet sorrow." Then in a softer voice "Of course, that exchange may get some other gossip circulating." 

Kate went over to Ruby and told her she'd forgotten something upstairs, and then went up and put on the bustle pillow before she went back downstairs to Ruby. Sonoma heads op to Katherine’s room and knocks "Katherine are you there? "Yes, Sonoma," she said, just as she was adjusting her skirt from belting on the bustle pillow. She stepped over and opened the door. "Come in, dear."

Sonoma opens the door and closes it right behind her Kate sees that her Great Grandfather has been assisting her in disguising herself as she now appears to be a very beautiful white skinned human however she is still dressed as she normally would be to work at the cantina.  "I assumed that Mr. Wimple would never accept the idea of a wood elf being employed by Tom and Maggie.  I also don't want people to believe that I'm working somewhere else and causing a problem for my parents because of it, however I don't believe that I have anything that would be appropriate to wear. "What should I do?"

"Wear something of mine, of course. I'm not much bigger than you, really." Kate opened her trunk and pulled out a white blouse and dark brown skirt. "The skirt might be a little long, but it would only take me a few moments to tack it up with needle and thread, and tomorrow I can sew a new hem on the bottom. You'll need a new name, as well."   Sonoma answers,  “As far as names go I'm Mexican remember? My full name is Maria Francesca Dorita Eldora Justina Louise Isabella Consuella Sonoma Figueres. Do you think any of those will do?”     Kate states, "I'm sure Louise would do just fine. And don't forget, the owners of the Lone Star's name is Whipple. Although I don't expect you'll need to say it often."

Sonoma changes quickly and sets up her hair in a very simple pulled up bun that changes her appearance quickly you would really need to know who she was very well to recognize her   Now to get rid of my accent.   She pauses and then states “What will you be drinking tonight? Can I get you something else?”  Kate is amazed to hear a perfect Bostonian accent coming out of Sonoma’s mouth   "So do you think I can pass?" she says with a wink and a smile. Kate answers, "Absolutely. I think you could pass in Boston. Let's go downstairs and join Ruby, Louise. That's going to be strange." The ladies left Kate's room and she locked the door behind her.

Ruby wonders what is taking so long as she drinks her whiskey, She is anxious to get to work and get it over with. It had been a long time since she went out and just had some fun and she was looking forward to celebrating with Jake. 

On the way downstairs ‘Louise’ says, “I will need to go into the kitchen before we leave and let Maggie know who I am.  It should be interesting as I am not truly sure how she will take the change in my appearance nor how to introduce myself to Tom.   I will also need a story of how I have come to town without showing up on the stage and why I know you.  This is becoming more complicated by the minute” Kate says, "This town is small enough that everyone knows everyone, isn't it? Could we say that you rode over from Tombstone yourself, and that I met you there over the three months I lived there?" 

Ruby sees Kate walking with a strange women. They approach her.   "Hi Kate... and you are?" she says looking over the unfamiliar woman. "And where is Sonoma? We need to get going soon." For a moment Kate was about to remind Ruby how Mr. Gonzales had helped Nanuet, but she wouldn't remember.  "Why  don't we go in the kitchen and I'll tell you all about it."  Kate then added to herself “And pray Maggie doesn't have a magic prejudice.” Ruby is confused but follows Kate into the kitchen. "What's going on?"

Kate put a smile on her face. "Dorita, Maggie, I hope everything is going well back here. Sonoma wasn't sure how your father would react to having a wood elf working in the Saloon, so we made a few modifications."  She moved over and slipped her arm around Maggie's waist. "So this is Louise, who rode over from Tombstone to bring me a few small items I left in my rooms there. She has graciously agreed to do me a favor and stay for a few days to help out at the Lone Star."

"I didn't know you had a friend from Tombstone coming, where is she staying?" Ruby says questionably. "Won't Sonoma be mad about not working at the Lone Star?" "This is our Sonoma, Ruby," she answered, giving Maggie a little squeeze. "Sometimes heaven finds ways to help us when we need it most," she said quietly to Maggie. "I'll take care of everything, you don't need to worry."  

Dorita and Sonoma exchange a few sentences with each other in Spanish. The younger elf turned human then says in the Boston accent "I'm ready. We should be going."  Ruby had a confused look on her face but wasn't going to argue.  "Should we get going soon? That way you can show Louise around and show her what to do."  Kate says, "I'd hoped to wait for Jake, but it's getting late. Let's be on our way."

The three women make their way over to the Lone Star Dance Hall and Saloon. It is a few minutes after 8:00 PM so they are running a little late. They arrive to find the place is busy. Poker games are already running at both Job Kane and Tony Lucky's tables. Tom Whipple is standing behind the bar and instead of wearing his usual work shirt he has on a suit and bow tie. Jeff Mills is busy waiting the tables. A well-dressed young woman who they have never met is seated at the piano playing some tunes and doing so rather badly. At the sight of the women Tom walks out from the bar and approaches the piano. He tells the woman "Our regular musicians have arrived now Alexsis, you can turn over the keyboard to her." 

Before any of the women can get to work Tom escorts all three of them over to another table to introduce them to his father. The resemblance to Tom is quite noticeable, with the same stocky build, round-shaped face and blue eyes. Rather than having just a mustache like Tom the senior Whipple has a neatly cropped beard as well. His hair is the same medium-brown color as Tom and Maggie's although he beard and sideburns are a slightly darker shade hinting to the fact that he probably applies something to dye it darker rather than having it turn white. He dressed in a nice suit, with a western style tie, a pair of Colt revolvers on his gunbelt, and a rather elaborate cowboy hat on his head.

Ruby extends her hand to the man. "Ruby West, Mr. Whipple. Enjoying your stay in Promise City so far?" The elder Whipple takes Ruby's hand and kisses it, stating in a Texas accent "My pleasure to meet you Miss West, I've heard that you have a voice that melts mens souls. And I've only been in town a few hours but it is always good to visit with my son." "My, Mr. Whipple, aren't you the gentleman? Thank you for the sweet compliment, I only hope I can live up to your expectations. I'll have to sing extra special in your honor tonight."

Slick, this one, Kate thought to herself as he greeted Ruby. But he raised Tom and Maggie, so there must be more to him than this.  "I'm Mrs. Katherine Kale, sir. How do you do?" she asked politely. "Quite well young lady. It is my deepest pleasure to meet you. I hear that you are a master of all of classics and that your piano playing is among the best in this town. My deepest condolences over your recent loss. I lost my own spouse to illness a few years back as well and it is indeed a difficult situation to recover from."

"Thank you. The last months have been very difficult. It was quite a shock, as his letters had given no hint of any return of his ill health." Kate paused for a moment and took a deep breath. "May I introduce Miss Louise Baker?" Kate gestured to Sonoma. "She's agreed to help us out for the next few evenings." "A pleasure to meet you my dear," William Whipple states and as he tips his hat in her direction. He then turns to his son and says "With so many attractive and respectable women working for you it is no wonder that the other saloons in town are becoming afraid of their competition."

"Oh, you can believe they are Mr. Whipple. Now Kate, if you're ready, why don't you show Louise around and then we can start some entertainment." Kate smiled her goodbye to Tom's father and took Sonoma over to the bar. "There's not really much to know that you don't already. You've waited tables much longer than I have. Jeff Mills and Tom tend the bar. Usually Maggie and I trade off playing and serving, but since you don't play I'll probably be at the piano most of the night. Just let me know if you're having trouble or need a break, and I'll come help you."  Katherine then sat down at the piano and began to play for Ruby.

Sonoma looks at Kate as she heads to the keyboard shaking her head to herself she thinks "she may never have seen me play in the week she's known me but does she really think that we have just kept a perfectly tuned instrument in the Cantina as a decoration?" 

Sonoma scouts the room and takes in the surroundings following the traffic pattern that will allow her to make the most of her time. She notes which people are drinking heavily and adjusts to make sure that she hits their tables more often keeping mugs filled and suggesting the food that is more abundant verses what the kitchen is running low on. She is fast competent and in this saloon she has no trouble not only keeping up with the orders but predicting them as well

around 9:00 PM and Ruby finishes up her first set. Tom Whipple brings her and Katherine over to the table where Tony Lucky has just called for a break and introduces her to his cousin Teddy, who looks very much like a male version of Maggie.   Katherine sees four men enter and sit at one of the tables. She knows these men all too well, as the are the worst 'pinchers' in the place, even attempting it after she had the magical bustle in place. Sonoma approaches their table to take a drink order.

Kate excused herself to Teddy and hurried over to meet Sonoma on her way over to the table. "Watch out," Kate whispered in her ear. "These men are pinchers. I'm sure you've had to deal with that sort of thing before, but I have a little extra defense against that if you'd rather I took care of them." Kate chuckled. "A bit of magic that makes it quite unpleasant for anyone who tries it."

“Ok if you want to take the order and I'll hit the stage,” Sonoma replies.  With that she takes off the apron she's been wearing and sits at the keyboard she starts playing a fairly challenging classical piece that works perfectly as background music to the conversations going on throughout the saloon.

Kate took a bit of perverse pleasure in the pained faces of the "pinchers" as they lost the chance at their new quarry and discovered that she continued to wear the bustle pillow. She made certain the men had their drinks and took care of the rest of the room as she listened to Sonoma play. She got the feeling it was lucky for her that Sonoma was already employed, or Kate might have been out of a job. 

When the piece ended, Kate approached the piano. "Your mother told me a tenant left the piano and no one at the Cantina played it. I should not have assumed that meant no one could. Please, feel free to play as long as you like. No one will care to hear me anymore," she laughed.  The young woman replies, “Oh Kate I'm not that good I just haven't played in a while.  And you know exactly how to keep up with Ruby which is something I don't envy you in the least.”


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 95  “Outlaw Hunting”, January 10th, 1882:*

The horsemen all reach town without any further problem from outlaws. "Chester go tell the Marshall what happened!" Jake shouts to the ex-soldier.   Jake turns to his elf companion and says "Nanuet, let's get these guy's to the doc." As they ride over with the newcomers Jake's expression is not pleasant as he says to Nanuet, "A fella could start to take this personal." 

They arrive at the Doc Eaton's and the younger men help Humphrey and Elliott into the building. Jake looks to Nanuet and says, "Do we let this pass tonight, or do we head back there on foot and DO something about this?" Nanuet looks at Jake with fire in his eyes.  Nanuet replies, "You have to ask? I am not enjoying being shot at any more than you, and if you are going to be doing business with this mine we need to make sure it's safe. I am ready when you are Mr. Jake!" 

Chester spurs his horse to the Marshall's office. He leaps out of his saddle and races for the entrance. *Bang, bang, bang* "Marshall!" Marshall Earp shouts from inside, "What is it?" "Marshall, me and some others just got ambushed in the hills outside of town. Ralph Elliott and Humphrey Lewis are hurt. We took them over to the doctor's."

Nanuet and Jake head back to the El Parador and stable their mounts. They take any extra firearms and ammo that they can carry from their saddle bags and head back out towards the ambush site. Maska who was waiting just outside the lights of town lopes alongside the trail silently. They look for a spot to get off the trail and begin to discuss their tactics.  "I couldn't see how many, but we will need to get alongside or behind them. They have the advantage with cover and higher ground, so we need to equalize it with surprise."

Chester returns to Doc Eaton's with Marshall Wyatt Earp and the Marshall heads inside The six men who rode to town with there are still outside of the office. The man leading the group of men asks Chester where a good place in town would be to stay and also to get a drink.

"I'm staying at the El Parador on the corner of Fremont and South. Another good place to try would be the Paradise City Hotel one block west on Allen and South. As far as drinking, there are a lot of saloons in town, but I recommend the Lone Star on Allen and Main. Thanks for helping us back into town, Mr. ..." Chester trails off, hoping the man would give him his name.

"Billy Comstock," he tells Chester. He then gestures to the two other older men and says "And these are two long-time friends of mine, Andrew Mizner and Elisha Whittemore. We met back during the War Between the States where we were in the Fifth Iowa Cavalry. Elisha and I retired from the Army a while back but Andrew is still active in the service." 

Mitzner speaks up "I'm currently a Captain serving at Fort Stanton in south-central New Mexico Territory. My Colonel Dudley was kind enough to grant leave to me and three of my men to join up with my old friends." He then introduces Chester to Corporal Harrison Grier and Privates Gabriel Chapman and Charles Brookings.  “Thank you for the suggestions. We'll head over to that hotel right now. If you're around that Saloon later I'll buy you a drink.”

"What a coincidence, I used to be a scout in the Fifth Cavalry out of Fort McPherson, Nebraska. It's nice meeting you gentlemen. I hope to see you at the Lone Star later. Good evening." Chester tips his hat, then goes inside the doctor's office to check on Humphrey. Seeing that he'll be fine, Chester tells Earp, that if the Marshall needs a statement later, he'll be over at the Lone Star. 

Leaving the office, Chester lights a cigarette. He walks his horse back to the stables at the El Parador. He removes the saddle and brushes its coat. After taking care of his mount he goes back to his room, where he drops off his rifle and reloads his pistol. Then Chester strolls over on South and up Allen to the Lone Star.

Back at the Lone Star, Sonoma gets up from the keyboard and puts her apron back on  "Play time is over I have drinks to serve."  She smiles at Kate and heads out into the room swinging by the bar first to pick up 5 glasses of beer and heading to a table that will be ready to reorder at her arrival.  Along the way she checks the rest of the room for dishes to clear and seeing if she needs to refill anyone else's food while she's at it

Job Kane's table decides to take a break. It appears that Neil Cassidy is having a very good night. Job introduces himself to Sonoma and orders up some food for the players at this table. Just as Katherine and Ruby are getting ready to play another set Ruby stops abruptly and whispers to Katherine "I just heard some noise coming from the kitchen. Everyone except Maggie is here in the main room and she's back at the El Parador." Sonoma also heads to the kitchen, not because she heard anything but to fill the food order for the table. 

Sonoma opens the door to the kitchen and a puff of black smoke billows out into the main room. She sees that flames are coming out of a metal bucket on the floor beneath curtains of the window in that room and that the curtains have caught fire. The side door to the back alley is slightly ajar. Sonoma grabs the rinse water bucket that is at the doorway and tosses it onto the bucket that seems to be the origin of the fire.  She then grabs the soup pot that is on the stove and douses the curtains enough to pull them down and dump them in the soup pot which she quickly covers with the wash basin

Katherine was heading over to the kitchen just as Sonoma opened the door. She saw the puff of black smoke come out and rushed after the other woman. Sonoma already had the fire out and the curtains ripped down by the time she arrived. There is a soot covered metal bucket under where the curtains had been and the side door is ajar. "Thank goodness you were here, dear. Did you see anyone?" Kate pulled the derringer out of her blouse and ran for the door and into the alleyway.

Sonoma exclaims, “Kate be careful this was defiantly set!”  Sonoma takes a quick look at the kitchen making sure the fire is out then she goes over to Ruby, "Sing distract them otherwise this entire thing is going to be blown out of proportion keep the customer distracted quick!"  Sonoma goes back into the kitchen and looks for Kate as she begins to pull things together again airing out the kitchen so the burning smell doesn't head into the saloon. Ruby looks quizzically at Sonoma. "What's going to be blown out of proportion? What did you find in the kitchen..." her voice trails off as Sonoma is already gone. 

Kate heads into the back alleyway looking around. She doesn't see anyone. She heads east for thirty feet and gazes into the long wide back alley of the ten business of the city block between Main, Allen, Sierra and Fremont Streets.   She looks specifically towards the Palace Saloon in the northeast corner, the Lone Star being in the southwest corner of that block. There are a few people gathered near the Palace Saloon's outhouses, but she has no way of knowing how long they've been there or from what direction they came.

Ruby looks around for Kate and when she doesn't see her she goes into the kitchen. Coughing and fanning the smell out of her face she looks around and sees the open back door. "Oh Kate," she says no one in, shaking her head. "Sonoma, can you please do some singing? I’m going to find Kate before she gets herself into trouble." She heads out the door.

Sonoma takes quick stock of the kitchen.  She grabs a bowl and shakes some flour sugar salt baking power and dried fruit into it she dumps in a couple of eggs and milk and makes up a quick batch of fried biscuits. She piles these on to a plate and heads to the bar there she sprinkles them with some rum and lights it on fire, bringing it to the elder Whipple's table in a flaming display of food that Sonoma hopes will cover the smell of burnt curtains from the kitchen. 

"Damn," Kate muttered. She immediately rejected the idea of asking the men if they'd seen anything. Even without evidence she was certain someone connected to the Palace had started this. Kate kept her eyes open as she made her way back down the alley and into the Lone Star just as Ruby was coming out. She made sure no one was nearby, then pulled Ruby in and shut and locked the door quietly behind her. 

"What we need are some guards. I don't want to leave this room empty, but I don't want anyone back here alone either. Someone did this on purpose." She stepped over to the door and motioned for Tom Whipple to come into the kitchen. "Someone set a fire back here, Louise says deliberately. I didn't see anyone out in the alleyway, but I'm certain it was someone working for Evan Adair. We need some guards back here. I'd go get Jake, but he went somewhere earlier and isn't back yet. I think I should go get the Marshall. This is getting ridiculous."

"Wait! Tom this is all my fault, maybe I should just leave. I didn't think it would get this serious and they would try to burn down your Saloon." Ruby sighs. "I can find a job somewhere else and you can be safe then."

Tom tells Ruby she is being silly, that it isn't her fault that Adair is a jerk. 
He then answers the question about the Marshall, telling Ruby and Katherine "No, we don't get the Marshall. He would call this to everyone's attention and Louise already covered for the fire so that nobody noticed. My father is very impressed so far, let's not ruin it. I'll cover the bar myself for the rest of the night and leave Jeff out here in the kitchen. He hates to cook but he's actually not half-bad at it. I'll go talk to him." 

Tom leaves and a few minutes later Jeff returns, carrying with him the shotgun that is normally kept under the bar. He props it against the wall within reach, puts on Maggie's apron (which looks rather comical on his large wide-shouldered muscular frame) and says "I think you two had better start the music up again before the patrons wonder where you are."

Sonoma begins singing from the floor as she travels the room refilling beer glasses and collecting the dirty as she goes.  She times the song so that as she is ready to finish she is at the kitchen door heads in and tosses the dirty glasses in the sink.   She looks at Ruby and Kate and says "I need you on the floor.  I can get the kitchen up and running and run the drinks at the same time, but I need you to keep the people in there from wondering what is going on.  Now get out of my way and let me work"   Both Kate and Ruby see shades of Dorita as Sonoma begins to quickly make the kitchen her own, pushing Jeff Mills out of the way.

"All right, Louise." Kate shook her head and took Ruby's arm to lead her back out. "Tom's right. You leaving won't stop Adair now. He has a bee in his bonnet about having some real competition, and I think enough people know it that he won't give up just because you leave. So go up there and let's see if we can't put him out of business." Kate sat down at the piano and started playing energetically.

Ruby knows it is her fault, that if she hadn't turned down Adair and then slapped him this wouldn't be happening. Of course, Tom didn't know that and she wasn't going to tell him. And it wasn't getting late and Jake wasn't here yet, Ruby was trying hard not to worry. She walks over to the stage and decides to immerse herself in singing so she wouldn't be thinking about anything else.

Chester enters the Lone Star Dance Hall and Saloon. It is rather crowded, with around forty-five people inside. Two poker games are going on. Katherine is at the piano playing for Ruby who is on stage singing her heart out. One of the men at the bar finishes up and leaves, making a barstool available for Chester.
Chester whistles in amazement. He darts to the bar, snagging the stool before someone else could get it. Once he settles in, he takes a look around the room to see if Jake, Riley, or Comstock and his friends are there. Seeing no one he knows other than Ruby and Katherine, he orders a beer and watches the show.

Several miles away, Nanuet and Jake headed well off the trail and to the north. Since the road was to the south of the hill and they departed to the southwest they decided to go beyond the hill and then double back from the northeast.  They climbed the hill, finding the spot near the top where two shooters had lied down. Nanuet did a quick check in the area, finding some food scraps as well as the place where the men went to relieve themselves. He also found a spot where it appears that they had bedded down the previous night.  Jake gathers up the shell casings and concludes that weapons used were a high-caliber carbines. 

Nanuet estimates that the men departed shortly after the attack but were apparently on foot so they still might be in the area.  "Well I know it has been a long day, and I am not sure how far you want to take this. They can't be all that far away, and I should be able to track them well enough, Maska too. Who knows how far they are going or if they returned to a camp with more men. I am willing to track them if you are Mr. Jake." "Let's keep going" Jake says as he puts a couple of empty casings in his pocket. "I'm following you."

Nanuet and Maska follow the trail of the men with little difficulty. The sky is clear and with Nanuet's ability to see in the dark he had no trouble using the light of the moon and stars to trace the tracks. Maska has no trouble finding the trail. It continues east down the hill and to the northwest lower corner of the mountain where they rode the stage down that morning. Nanuet stops when they reach a section that intersects with a number of horse tracks but he concludes that the tracks are half-a-day old, probably from that morning. 

He relocates the tracks of the two humans, which circumnavigate around the northern edge of the mountain. They walk for the next 45 minutes with Nanuet noting that the tracks continue to get fresher. They reach the far end of the two-mile long mountain at the northeast corner where an almost shear 200 foot high cliff stands. The tracks end at the mouth of a cave. Nanuet notes that there are older human and horse tracks there as well entering the cave but not exiting, which he estimates to be two or three more humans and a total of five horses.

Nanuet and Jake take a few minutes and listen for voices or activity, and then quickly peaking and looking for light. Nanuet and Jake make their way into the cave. The cave curves and there is a 'T' intersection ahead lit by candlelight. They see a man sitting in a chair along the wall at the corner of the intersection. 

He is apparently on guard duty, a shotgun lying across his lap, but is not being very attentive at the moment. He is in the light and they are still in darkness so he can't see them yet. They do they see that his head keeps going through a series of nodding movements indicating that he wants to fall asleep but is trying to stay awake. They also see an empty bottle of whiskey below the chair that may be a contributing factor to his current impairment.

Jake reaches down quietly and draws his hunting knife. He moves quietly to the edge of the light. Then he springs the last few feet to the sleeping outlaw and attempts to plunge the dagger into the man's neck and snatches the shotgun off his lap. However, the man was not totally asleep and snapped to a more alert state as Jake began his leap. The man's reflex action was to lift up his arms in front of him, while still holding the barrel of the shotgun with both hands. As Jake's dagger plunges the man twists the gun to the left, deflecting Jake's stab and causing the knife to cut against the man's shoulder for only a minor wound.

The guard jumps up, still startled, and his reaction is to reach for his wounded shoulder. He retains the hold on his shotgun however as his chair falls over and makes a loud clatter. Nanuet runs forward while pulling his knife and attempts to silence the now alert man with a slash to his throat. Nanuet is successful. He and Jake wait to see if anyone responds to the sound of the chair falling. Maska bares her teeth and stands watch over the nearby hallway, her keen eyes cutting through the darkness.

Nanuet checks the two sections of the intersection. The wider tunnel has both horse and human tracks going down it while the other has only human tracks. Jake tosses the large man to the floor out of the intersection back the way he and Nanuet came in. While he is setting the chair back up, Jake whispers, "Quick, give me his hat and coat." Jake moves the candle so that it won't illuminate his face sitting in the chair, and quickly dons the large coat over his own. He stuffs his hat under his coat, drops the dead outlaws hat on his head and assumes the position the man was in, including the shotgun across the lap.  

Nanuet searches the man and finds his wallet which has $ 54 in cash include a brand new crisp $ 20 bill. Nanuet and Jake wait a few minutes and listen. Apparently the others are not alerted to the noise.  Jake offers the outlaws shotgun to Nanuet and retrieves his own. "One down, four to go. Which way now?" Jake keeps the outlaw's large coat and hat on.

Nanuet checks the tracks. He says there only two fairly recent sets of tracks, both coming from the narrower hallway and back to this spot. One ends here, so would have been made by the man who was in the chair. The other set heads down the wider hallway in the direction of the horse tracks. Nanuet silently points down the wider hallway holding up one finger then pointing at the tracks. He puts away his knife and unslings his loaded rifle before he silently makes his way down the hallway leaving room for Jake if he wishes to pass him. He continues until he hears anything or sees a light source.  Maska stays behind the pair of men watching their rear.

Jake trails his Indian friend down the passage trying to be quiet and following his queues. Although he is still carrying the shotgun in his left hand, he has drawn the long barreled pistol in his right and cocked it quietly. 

In a short while he gets to a curve and the residual light from the candle fades. Crap, he thinks, can't see a thing. Jake holsters his pistol and heads back for the candle leaving Nanuet to go on without him. He takes the candle and walks slowly back to the curve and waits there for a moment and listens. Then he continues on slowly on the opposing wall of the passage from where Nanuet walked, shotgun in one hand and the candle in the other. He stops and listens frequently.

Jake approaches Nanuet with the light. Nanuet has stopped at a 'Y' intersection, unsure of which way to continue. With the candlelight he is able to check the tracks, concluding that the man actually went both way. However, the track to the right shows him going away and coming back, the tracks back being a bit heavier. He then continued on down the left-hand corridor which is the direction of the older horse tracks. Jake waits behind for a minute letting Nanuet get out of the light, and then follows slowly behind and listening.

Nanuet heads to the left, trying to move as silently as possible. He thinks about just screaming and charging down the hallway just to break the tension but his rational thoughts prevail and he continues to sneak down the tunnel looking for the enemy. They are now carefully making their way down a side corridor of the cave following a fresh set of tracks. 

The tracks continue for another seventy feet as the corridor turns towards the right and slopes downward. Jake and Nanuet reach a section that appears warmer and far more dry than the tunnel had been before then. They both notice that several of the wooden beams supporting the tunnel roof show signs of dry rot and splitting and one point where a new beam has been propped up to support a section where the main beam has collapsed.   They see that the corridor widens and opens into a brightly-lit chamber ahead.

Nanuet stops and waits for Jake. As soon as he has enough light to continue without it, he puts down the candle and draws his long barreled revolver. He approaches Nanuet but on the opposite wall of the passageway and they are looking and listening.

They reach a chamber approximately twenty feet in diameter with a short corridor leading to another chamber on the opposite side. The light is coming in from the other chamber. Near the entranceway is the body of a horse, the left side of the neck, front leg and torso riddled with wounds from a shotgun blast although it is a single short-range shot to the head that apparently killed him. Nanuet concludes that the animal was killed within the last few hours. The shotgun wounds appear to be a half-day or so old while the head wound was recent.

"What do you think, Mr. Jake? Guns a blazing?" Nanuet says trying to be funny. He quietly gets his shotgun ready. Jake shakes his head and thinks, “I just don't understand Indian humor.”  Nanuet motions to Jake that they each move along opposite sidewalls. Jake nods and they do. They get near the opening to the other chamber and first listening and then Jake quickly takes a peek and pulls his head back in.

The larger room is irregularly shaped, approximately sixty-by-thirty feet in size with pillars make of stacked rocks supporting the center. It appears to be lit by some form of magical light. Near the entranceway to this room are five saddles, a pile of saddlebags, leather reins and horse blankets. At the far right side of the room is a section of the room with a dozen hay bales that a crude chicken wire and wooden fence has been constructed around. 

Three horses are standing alongside the left side of the room eating from a single bale of hay. A trough of water is near them and two large metal pail-type containers are on the ground near the trough. 

On the right side of the room twenty feet from the entranceway is a young man, currently grooming a single horse probably in his late teens, wearing western-style clothing. He is facing the entranceway but his not noticed Nanuet or Jake yet, being preoccupied with brushing the coat of the animal, which is standing between the man and the entranceway. The only thing in the man's hands are the horse brush and comb but the horse is blocking their view of the man's belt so he may be armed.

Jake and Nanuet do what they can to determine if there could be any other men in the room before taking action. They try and do so without being noticed.   They conclude that that only ones in the room are the young man and the horses. "A kid..." Nanuet shakes his head. "Should we try to lure him out?" whispers Nanuet. Jake just shrugs. Since they can't see if there are any others in the room, Nanuet tries to move silently into the room, while not being seen. He stays behind the horse, along the wall.

Nanuet closes to within around eight feet of the man without being seen by him. The horse however now notices him and starts to react. Jake steps into the room only part way, exposing only the dead outlaws coat and hat. He whistles and motions for the boy to follow him and leaves the room. Nanuet uses his handle animal to immediately calm the horse. He stays still, hoping the boy will follow Jake, and that Jake has a plan. The young man says softly "Coming Lenny". He starts to walk the horse back towards the other horses and then stops suddenly when he sees the Indian in the room.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 96  “Taking Out the Trash”, January 10th, 1882, 9:30 PM * 

Ruby finishes up the set and calls for a break. There is a loud round of applause from the room. Several dozen people go up to the tip cups deposit some bills, coins and one hotel room key. Around a dozen people exit the saloon at this point and Tony calls for another break at his poker game. 

Tom's Cousin Teddy joins up with his girl Alexis, who had been mangling the piano at the start of the night, and says, "Let us take a crack at that." He sits at the keyboard and begins to bang out some fast paced bar songs while she takes to the stage and starts singing the lyrics in a lively alto voice. While her talents with musical instruments apparently leave something to be desired her singing voice is extremely good and she soon has the half the patrons singing along with her. 

'Louise' makes her way out from the kitchen carrying two platters with an array of cooked foods on them. She then begins to circulate around the tables serving food bringing drinks and all the while singing a full counterpoint to the songs being sung on stage in a clear soprano that is slightly lower than Ruby's voice.  Katherine hearing this realizes that if she could get the three of them to actually sing together it would be a concert like this town had never seen before... provided she could get cousin Teddy off the keyboard before he killed it

Katherine put the tip cups behind the bar, slipped into her apron and got busy helping Sonoma. This was the biggest crowd yet, and Sonoma was a great help. Kate tried to keep an eye on her, watching for any tricks she could pick up. If the crowds were going to keep on like this, it would be more than she and Maggie could handle. 

Despite the incident in the kitchen, Kate found herself smiling at the thought of Evan Adair grinding his teeth in a half-empty saloon. With all the beautiful voices singing in here, she wouldn't be surprised if no one made it past the Lone Star's door to the Palace.  Kate took care of the table of "pinchers" and spent several minutes just trying to keep up with the orders. She also noticed Mr. Martin come and breathed a sigh of relief. If he was back safely, Jake and Nanuet should be as well.  When she had a chance she stopped by the Elder Mr. Whipple's table. "I hope you're enjoying your evening. Do you have everything you need?"  He indicates that he is fine. 

Billy Comstock and his two same-aged friends Mizner and Whittemore arrive at the Lone Star and sit down at one of the recently vacated tables. Chester gets off his stool and walks over to them. "Glad you fellows could make it. Mind if I join you?"  Comstock replies, "No, go right ahead, Mr. Martin. Have a seat."  Chester says, "So, what brings you to Paradise City, if I may ask?" The three men exchange glances, unsure of who will answer. Elisha Whittemore finally says, "We're going to be doing some hunting up in the mountains." 

Billy Comstock adds to that "Actually, it's a hunting contest. An old rival of mine will be along in a few days.  Back fifteen years ago I lost a title to him in a hunting contest and so I've been waiting a very long time for this rematch. We figured it wouldn't hurt to get here a few days early to familiarize ourselves with the territory."  “That's an interesting reaction”, Chester says casually then says, "Oh, hunting what? Bison or bighorn sheep?" Comstock replies "I'm not sure actually, my rival knows the details of this hunt and was a bit vague in his telegram. But I wasn't going to pass on the chance to win my old title back."

"That's odd. I guess he didn't want you to have an advantage by being able to study the prey."  Chester gets Kate's attention as she walks past. "Mrs. Kale, have you seen Mr. Cook or Nanuet? I thought they would've ended up here by now."  She replies, "Not yet. They did return with you then?"  He replies, "Yes, ma'am. We got ambushed again on the road back from the mine. A couple of the miners got wounded, but then we ran into these gentlemen who brought us back to town." Chester gestures toward the men, who tip their hats to Kate. "Last I saw, they were at the edge of town while I got the Marshall. I didn't see them at the doctor's, so I thought they'd be here. Where else could they be..." His voice trails off. "Uh-oh. They may have gone looking for the guys who shot at us."

Kate closed her eyes for a moment and sighed. "That sounds like them. I think Jake is getting tired of being shot at, and they would have taken the opportunity to go after them without endangering anyone else."  She looked around the busy Saloon. "I wish there was something I could do, but I can't leave here, and I doubt we could find them anyway, the fools. I'm glad to see you return unhurt, Mr. Martin. Gentlemen, thank you for helping my friends get back safely, even if they did run right back out. Your next round is on me." 

Katherine scanned the room, looking for Ruby. Even more than she, Ruby would want to go looking for them. But she had the right to know what was going on. Kate slipped over to the bar and whispered in Ruby's ear.   "Mr. Martin says he, Jake, and Nanuet got back alright, but they were ambushed on the road back again. Jake and Nanuet have shown up here yet. Mr. Martin thinks they may have gone looking for the men that shot at them."

"He thinks or he knows?" Ruby sighs. It didn't really matter either way; she knew they had gone back out. Jake and Nanuet were both impulsive types. Ruby replies nonchalantly, "Oh well then, we don’t know what happened and there is nothing we can do about it anyway, right?" She pauses and looks around the busy room. "It's hot in here, I’m going outside for air." Ruby pauses again. "Plus it looks like she has the stage under control," as Ruby glances at the stage. "Please come and get me if you need me." Ruby walks outside and sits on the porch of the Lone Star. So much for her brilliant plan of not worrying.

Chester watches Kate speak with Ruby, then Ruby leaving the Saloon. "Excuse me, please. I need to do something. He gets up from the table and goes over to Kate. "If you want, I can try looking for them. I have a fair idea of where they would've started looking. Is Miss West worried about them?"  Kate answers, "She didn't say so, but I think she is. I don't think it's a good idea to go running off on your own to find them. Whoever's been doing the shooting has seen you now. You might want to go speak to Miss West though. I'll need her back in here soon." "I'll go do that," he replies. 

Chester walks out the door to the porch. "Miss West? Mrs. Kale needs you back in there. I hope Mr. Cook and Nanuet are OK." "Already? I just got out here." Ruby pauses and sighs. "I hope they're ok too, Mr. Martin, I really do." Ruby rises from the porch and starts to head back inside. As she passes Chester she puts her hand on his arm and smiles. "You can call me Ruby, Mr. Martin." "And you can call me Chester, Ruby. They seem to be able to take care of themselves." 

Alexis and Teddy finish up their set and she raves at the applause that follows. A crowd begins to gather around Job Kane's poker table as a high stakes hand has developed. Katherine thinks that she hears Jeff Mills talking out in the kitchen to somebody. Katherine walked back to the kitchen and peeked in the door. "Everything alright back here Jeff?" Katherine sees that the back door of the kitchen is open and that Jeff is standing in the doorway and pointing the shotgun at somebody. She hears the tail end of Jeff's sentence "....don't believe you for one minute."

Ruby walks inside and sees Kate standing at the kitchen door. Walking up to her, "You needed me?" Kate looked back and whispered to Ruby. "There's something going on back there. Let's be quiet."  She slipped in the door and pulled out her derringer as soon as she was out of sight of the patrons. Kate made sure Ruby had noticed the precaution and then moved slowly to where she could see whoever Jeff had at the other end of his shotgun. "I'm tired of being quiet, Kate. It's been too long a day."  Ruby walks right into the room and gets near Jeff. "Is there a problem? You need some help Jeff?"

Jeff Mills has the shotgun pointed at a man standing six feet away. The man is dressed in a light tan suit with a white shirt and western style tie. He has on a derby-style hat the same color brown as the western boots on his feet. A single-action Colt Peacemaker is hanging from the man's gunbelt.  Jeff says "He came back to the scene of the crime. I caught him trying to break in."  "I was just taking a walk through that alley. That ain't against the law!" the man exclaims.

Ruby exclaims, "Jeff, what do you mean break in And why do you think it was this guy?"  Jeff answers, "A number of reasons. First, he works at the Palace Saloon as a gambler. Second, he was touching the doorknob to our back door when I heard the sound and opened it. Third, he's Evan Adair's best friend and roommate. And fourth, he's known for playing crocked games so I wouldn't believe one word that he says."

"It certainly doesn't sound like you were just 'taking a walk in the alley.'" Kate said calmly, the derringer clearly visible. "What do you recommend for someone who gets 'lost' in alleys Jeff?" Ruby asks, "Should I get the Marshall and let him straighten this out?" Jeff replies "I'm tempted to jus shoot him right here and now. That'll teach Adair to leave our place alone."  Ruby states, "I'm all for it. All you had to say was the name Adair. Have fun."

Kate says, "As tempting as that is, I don't think he's worth wasting the ammunition on. A beating might suffice.  So you're Adair's roommate? The man owns an entire Saloon but he needs to share?" The man says "I'm his bodyguard. I go where he goes." "Yeah, so where is he?" Ruby says with narrowing eyes... He answers, "Safe and sound back at the Palace. He was over here last week so he's already used up his quota for slumming."

"Jeff, give me that gun so I can shoot him myself..." Ruby says walking up to Jeff. Mills replies "Sorry Miss Ruby, I wouldn't want you to dirty your pretty dress on scum like this one."  The man protests "The other lady suggested getting the Marshall. Maybe you'd better do that before you get your boss Whipple in even more trouble."

Back inside, Chester had sat back down at the table. "Sorry about that. What did you hunt last time? Anything challenging?"  Comstock replies "Well, the big hunt was fifteen years ago when I was chief of scouts at Fort Wallace. I would hunt buffalo meat for the Army. I got really good at it and got the nickname of "Buffalo Bill". This other guy showed up, William Cody, and he was also using that nickname. So I filed protest. My friends all said that I was Cody’s superior as a buffalo-hunter. So a match was arranged to determine whether it should be "Buffalo Bill’ Cody or "Buffalo Bill" Comstock. 

The hunting ground was fixed near Sheridan, Kansas, and quite a crowd of spectators was attracted by the news of the contest. Officers, soldiers, plainsmen, and railroadmen took a day off to see the sport, and one excursion party, including many ladies came up from St. Louis.   Referees were appointed to follow each of us and keep a tally of the buffaloes slain. I was mounted on my favorite horse, and carried a Henry rifle of large caliber. We both rode side by side until the first herd was sighted and the word given, when off we dashed to the attack, separating to the right and left. In this first trial Cody killed thirty-eight and I got twenty-three. We had ridden miles by the time we were done and the carcasses of the dead buffaloes were strung all over the prairie. 

Luncheon was served at noon, and scarcely was it over when another herd was sighted, composed mainly of cows with their calves. The damage to this herd was eighteen and fourteen, in favor of Cody. In those days the prairies were alive with buffaloes, and a third herd put in an appearance before our rifle-barrels were cooled. Unfortunately Cody saw it must sooner and got a head start. To add to the spectacle Cody pulled off his saddle and bridle, and advanced bareback to the slaughter.   That closed the contest. Score, he had sixty-nine to my forty-eight. He won fair and square so Cody was dubbed "Champion Buffalo Hunter of the Plains. He's used that nickname ever since. He wired me last week challenging me to a rematch. I couldn't let that pass."  Chester comments, "No, I can see why not. Riding bareback sounds like taunting."

"Louise" floats around the room filling drink orders checking on customers and making sure that the senior pain the father is well taken care of the drinks are flowing freely but Louise realizes that she needs to get back to the kitchen stove for a bit to make some more food for her serving platters and she needs to get Ruby back on stage to slow things down a little so that she can keep up with the room

At the standoff out back, Ruby notices the guy reaching for his gun.  Ruby starts muttering to herself as she picks up a frying pan. She turns suddenly, hitting the guy in the head with the frying pan while she finishes the spell, hoping one or the other will work.  

The skillet strikes the man squarely in the head as he reaches his right hand down onto his gun. Jeff sees the movement but cannot shoot the shotgun without getting Ruby in the blast. As Ruby simultaneously utters the final word of her incantation she sees the man's eyes suddenly cross and he collapses onto the ground in from of her and Jeff. Mills looks down at the skillet in her hand and says, "You're pretty handy with that thing. Maybe I should find a new line of work, you make a better bouncer than I do." 

"A girl does what she can, Jeff," Ruby says smiling. "Now let's get this jerk out of here. He can sleep it off next to the outhouse." Jeff says "Not our outhouse. He's worse than what we allow customer to leave there. And I'm not sure how smart it would be for me to be seen carrying him back towards the Palace." "Yeah, probably not too smart to be seen carrying him. 

As Ruby slammed the pan into the man’s head, Kate ran back toward the door into the saloon proper and peeked inside. He was probably bluffing, but she couldn't think of any trouble Tom was in right now." She checked quickly to make sure all was fine in the saloon.  “Huumm, Kate, what do you think," Ruby yells across the kitchen. Kate turned her head back as she was opening the door. "I don't know Ruby. If we can't drag him away, can't we just leave him lay there and lock the door?"  She turned back to look through the door into the main saloon for any signs of trouble.

"I don't think we can leave him here with no one watching. And then what do you do with him when we wakes up?" Ruby ponders the question.  "Kate, why don't you ask Chester? Maybe he has an idea? My area of expertise has already been used," she says with a smile, looking at the man out cold. Kate turns back into the room. "Jeff, how do you get rid of the trash? Any large barrels, boxes we could haul him out in after a while? The rubbish seems an appropriate place for him." 

"I need to get back out there. I'll send Mr. Martin. Ruby, you should come back out as soon as you can. We don't want the patrons knowing there's something wrong."  Kate went out into the main room and found Chester. "Would you mind stepping into the kitchen? Miss West would like to speak with you."  Katherine then went over to the piano and started playing an energetic classical piece, hoping the crowd would enjoy it until Ruby could come back out and sing.

Chester comes to the kitchen. Ruby explains that the guy tried to break in so she hit him with a frying pan and now he needs to go sleep it off, and that Kate suggested in the trash. "I have to go back out and sing, can you help Jeff take care of him?"  Chester says, "Sure thing, Ruby. Why'd he try to break in during business hours?"

"Why does anyone ever break in? To cause trouble. He's a friend of that Adair guy, the one who caused all the trouble for me today at the trial. They are jealous that the Lone Star does so well and that I wouldn't come and work for them. I don't know what he was trying to get at but he was pulling a gun, so be careful. Thanks sweetie," she says as she winks and turns on her heel to go back out and sing.

Chester says, "You're welcome." Chester takes the gun out of the man's holster and removes the bullets. He puts it back into the holster. "OK Jeff. Where do we put him after we toss him in the trash?" Jeff smiles and says "You know. The Hooten family raise hogs up on the northwest end of town......"  Chester comments, "Nice thinking. Now, can we carry him all that way, or do we need a wagon or cart?"

Jeff replies "You grab one arm I'll get the other. Just drape it over your shoulder. It will look like we're just helping a buddy home and if anyone asks we'll just say he had too much to drink." "Let's go. I'll get the left." Chester and Jeff take the man to the Hooten farm. "Hmm. Let's put him into the pen, face-up, of course. That'll teach him not to break into places."

Sonoma is glad to have the kitchen to herself again and makes up several more trays of food. Katherine and Ruby have the place almost enthralled with their very impressive music. The facial expressions of the woman Alexis vary as she watches Ruby - from awe to jealousy. 

Jeff and Chester head north up Allen Street and then cut through the alleyway west between Hudson's Bakery and the Silver Dollar Saloon. They continue west behind all of the businesses on the south side of Sierra Street until the reach Pine Creek. They then follow the creek north to the Wooten place. The pigsty has six hogs inside it wallowing in the mud. "Woah. This place sure smells bad. Into the pen he goes. Won't he be surprised when he wakes up. Oh, and let me do something with this." Chester takes the empty revolver and tosses it in the opposite end of the pen.

Ruby is more concerned about Jake and Nanuet than ever. As the time goes by she gets more and more upset. She gets up on stage and again tries to immerse herself in her singing to forget her worried thoughts. 

Katherine tried to enjoy playing, but there were too many other things going on. She was worried about Jake and Nanuet, worried about Jeff Mills and Mr. Martin, and worried about what Evan Adair would try next. This was twice already, and they had barely been there two hours.  She realized that no one had been about to tell Tom Whipple what had happened in the back yet, and she didn't even know how it had gotten resolved. The saloon seemed too crowded with too much going on. At least in a couple more hours this long, long day would be over and she could sleep.

When she sees Sonoma pass close by with a tray of food, she motions for her to come over with her head. Kate speaks as quietly as she can and still have Sonoma hear. "Mr. Martin said Jake and Nanuet got back to town alright, but they were ambushed on the way back. Since they haven't shown up here, we think they went back to track down the shooters. I thought you'd want to know."

Chester and Jeff head back by way of the Promise City Hotel, as Jeff now needs to change his shirt, as the other got splattered with mud. He says that he normally has a room at the Lone Star but had to temporarily relocate to make room for the visiting Whipples. On the way out Jeff introduces Chester to Eric Lee Smith, the owner of the hotel. Smith says "Oh yes, I think I saw you earlier today at Condon's Bank." 

They arrive back shortly after 10:45 P.M. Job Kane's table is now done for the evening. The whole saloon is talking about the back-to-back high stakes hands that were played. In the first Neil Cassidy won a pot of over $ 300 and in the second Job took in a pot almost as large. The game stopped because all of the other players were broke and nobody else in the place feels up to the challenge of those two.  Neil Cassidy is now sitting at a table with Tom and William Whipple and Tom is busy negotiating prices for lumber and other building supplies to build the third floor. 

Katherine and Ruby wind up their current set of music when they see that Chester and Jeff are back. Cousin Teddy takes to the keyboards again as his fiancée hits the stage. Rather than singing she goes into a wide-stepping dance routine choreographed to the lively tunes that Teddy provides.

Katherine tries to not listen to Teddy's mediocre playing, and definitely avoids watching the dancing as she goes back to serving drinks. She hadn't been under the impression that Tom's guests would be doing any entertaining while they were here.   Katherine went over to Mr. Martin and Jeff. "Did you take care of everything?" Jeff smirked. "We took him someplace just like home."  Kate looked at him quizzically. "We left him in a pigsty," Jeff grinned. "That's perfect," Kate laughed. "I love it. Certainly where the trash belongs. I'm glad you're back." 

Kate made her way over to Job Kane. "It's nice to have you back, and having such a good night. A little busier than when you were here last." Job replies "Yeah, and tonight was especially challenging. Tom really needed Neil to be a in a good mood for the lumber negotiations and your friend Jake really blew it last night. Jake had a good night, but at Neil's expense. Tonight we both managed to have a good night though so Tom should get the prices he needs. 

The important thing though is for William to be convinced that Tom can handle himself in negotiations, which looks like that is happening. You may want to go over there and make sure that Neil has everything he needs as far as drinks and food. That woman Louise has done a good job of that up until now but she's back in the kitchen again."

"I'll take care of it, and I'll have a word with Ruby to be pleasant to him. Most gentlemen seem to enjoy a conversation with her. Of course, they're already negotiating, I'm not sure there's much she can do now." 

Katherine went over to the table and waited for an appropriate moment. "Gentlemen, Mr. Cassidy, is there anything I can get you? You must be hungry after that game."  After she got the tables orders, she made sure to walk near Ruby. "Tom's negotiating for the lumber, if the chance presents itself, you might stop by and pay a bit of attention to Mr. Cassidy." Kate felt her face flushing. Even a week ago it wasn't a suggestion she would have thought to make.

Ruby glances over to Cassidy. "Sure Kate, I can do that," Ruby says with a smile, albeit a distant one. "How did Chester and Jeff make out?"  When she sees Tom and Neil take a break from their negotiations Ruby approaches Neil. "Mr. Cassidy? Are you busy or can you join me for a drink at the bar?"

"Happy to enjoy the company of a pretty lady Miss. West. Had me a good night at Job's table, close to $ 200 more than when I started, just like last Friday with Mr. Cook. At this rate I might be able to retire from the lumber business!"  They head over to the bar and he orders drinks for both of them. He asks "So, what is it that brings such a lovely young woman as you to this backwards corner of the universe?"

"Well, Mr. Cassidy, you flatter me," Ruby says blushing. "And you seem to be very skilled at the poker table, so maybe you can get your wish... to retire that is."  "Me? I think I was meant to come here and work at the Lone Star. I mean, I've met some very interesting people," she says smiling at him. "How about you? Have you been in Promise City long?"

He replies, "Nobody's been here long Miss West, silver was only discovered here two years ago. I grew up in the timber business, my father and grandfather have a sawmill back in Ohio. I realized that lumber would be needed in these parts.   

Went to Tombstone first, silver was found there a few years earlier, but the forests near there had already been bought up and they already had a sawmill by the time I got there. Hung around there for a while and am glad that I did.  Once silver was found here so I high tailed it out here. The hills were crawling with speculators looking for silver but I was looking for trees. Bought all of the best hardwood within ten miles. If you want lumber you see me, if you ask me it's as good as silver. And after you take it from the ground it even grows back if you're willing to wait long enough."

Ruby laughs, "Mr. Cassidy, you certainly know how to take advantage of a situation. I respect that in a man." She pauses checking the door before continuing. "We're going to be building here you know, at the Lone Star. I'm sure Tom will be asking for your help. I mean, who else would be go to," Ruby flips her hair.   He says, “Well it's a brick building so he'll be needing bricks as well as timber. But the brickyard owner also plays here, last night in fact. Didn't do too well at Cook's table but he had a good game at Tony's afterward." 

Ruby says, "But enough of business. How long have you been playing poker? You are really good."  He says, "You flatter me. I'm not really good, I'm occasionally good. Tonight just happens to be one of those occasions. Although I do owe you an apology. This is the fifth night that I'm been enjoying your wonderful singing voice but I've been too preoccupied with poker to ever wander up to the glass by the stage and show my appreciation. Please accept this as a belated oversight." He slides her a $ 10 bill.

"Mr. Cook did do well last night, that is true. And I am sure you don't give yourself enough credit when it comes to the cards."  In a teasing tone, "Now, Mr. Cassidy, a girl could get insulted to hear that poker was more enthralling then her singing. But I will take this," she reaches for the $10 bill, touching his hand as she takes it, "as your apology, and hope that you will sometimes consider stopping by not just for the poker but for me as well." She takes the $10 and sticks it down her corset. "I don't want to keep you from your game. Thank you for sharing a drink with me, I hope it won't be the last." 

Cassidy excuses himself and goes back to the table with Tom. Ruby glances around the room. Kate is busy tending tables, especially to the elder Mr. Whipple and Sonoma was still in the back, cooking and singing. Ruby decides to continue her break outside. She again sits on the porch in the cool night air, trying not to worry.  And not doing a good job of that.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 97  “No Honor Among Thieves”, January 10th, 1882, 9:30 PM*

Jake hears the boy stop. He cocks his pistol and looks over his shoulder ready to react quickly. Nanuet points his gun at the boy and makes a be silent motion. Then he nods his head out of the room, towards Jake. When Jake sees Nanuet's weapon come up he turns and points his at the boy too and comes into the room. "Easy son. You don't need to get hurt." A look of panic crosses the boy’s face. He glances from Jake to Nanuet. He then looks over in the direction of the horses. "Don't hurt me, I'm just the stable hand" he exclaims.

Nanuet watches very carefully for any signs that the boy will pull his gun. If he does, she will shoot, as long as he won't hit Jake. "Ok then, sit over here," Nanuet points to the wall. "Jake, get him tied up," he says quietly. While Jake is tying him, "So how many more of you are there and where are they? Tell us or we find out on our own and they all die."

Seeing that the boy doesn't immediately try to draw his pistol from his gunbelt Jake starts walking towards him slowly, leaving the shotgun leaning against the wall. "Now son very slowly put your hands in the air." As the boy gets them higher in the air, "Now turn half way around just as slow." Jake gets up close and removes the gun with his left hand. The boy says, "There were four more with me, but one of them is now dead."

Jake checks him for other weapons after tying his hands with some leather straps from the pile.  "Four others? Who died and how?" He answers, "Reb Wiley died a short while back. He was shot up pretty bad. Two of the others are pretty bad hurt too."  Nanuet walks over to Jake and while watching the room, he whispers, "He is lying, I recognize his shirt. He is one of the riders from earlier today." "Boy, do you know who I am?" Jake asks him with a cold, icy stare.  He answers, "I don't know nothing mister, I'm just a stable hand. I take care of the horses for those guys." "You lie! I say we shoot him!" Nanuet says. "Then we worry no more about getting shot by him."

Jake look at the boy's pistol smells it and checks it for signs of being fired recently. And for how well it is taken care of and how much it's been used. It hasn't been cleaned in a while but seems to have had quite a bit of usage. It has also been fired very recently. Jake holster's his weapon, puts the boy’s gun in his right hand and cocks it. "You don't lie very well. Was it worth the $20?" Jake points the pistol between his eyes. "Don't kill me mister!" he exclaims.

Nanuet starts moving silently to check out the rest of the room. Jake says, "You shot at us this morning. You were on the hill tonight shooting again. I bet you have a brand new $20 note on you to pay for it all. You picked the wrong crowd to be with, and picked the wrong folks to shoot at. And all you can do is whine at me. You are a loser boy." Jake licks his lips. "Give me a reason not to."  He says, "I don't know what you're talking about with any hill. I've been here since this morning taking care of the horses and the wounded. You want my money? It's in my shirt pocket."

"Heh" Jake snorts a little laugh. "I intend to get every one of those new $20 bills plus the man who handed them out. I wasn't looking for your permission." Jake moves the gun to his left hand, pulls his knife back out of his book. Cuts the shirt pocket with his knife, letting the bills fall to the floor. He uncocks the pistol and sticks it in his belt. He yanks the boy to a standing position and spins him half way around so he is facing away. "You aren't very clever either, you could have at least offered to tell me who was trying to have me killed."

"Offer....what deal do you want to make?" he says. Jake notes that of the bills on the floor there are four new $ 20 bills rather than just one. "I could be wrong, but I'm betting you are a worse scum sucker than I first thought." Jake quickly thrusts the knife between those particular ribs and up that immediately kills a man. As he falls to the floor, "The offer, is tell me before my patience runs out..." Jake picks up the $20s off the floor. "No honor among thieves they say." He wipes his knife on the dead man's trouser leg. "I could be wrong though." Jake searches him.

Nanuet says, "Mr. Jake, took you long enough. Let's go." They make their way over to the other side of the cave. Jake unties the leather straps and throws them back in the pile. "Bad image to leave behind." Nanuet laughs. "Why you care what gets left behind? We will take care of all of them right now. No more talking, let's take care of this problem once and for all. Keep the ladies safe, you know?" He says smiling.

They head back to the T intersection and continue down the narrower corridor. It continues for another 120 feet. There are several side passageways but none of them show any fresh tracks. The trail of tracks reaches a point where they now follow a side corridor rather than continuing on the main one.   They reach a section where a wooden doorway has been constructed, the side of the hallway outside of the doorframe having been blocked with stones. The door is shut and there do not appear to be any locking mechanisms.

Jake looks at Nanuet and shrugs. He listens a moment. Not hearing anything he starts to move stones away from the door. Nanuet helps him. Part way through he comments quietly to Nanuet, "Wish I brought along somebody to do this part."  When the stones are clear enough to open the door Jake says in a whisper to Nanuet, "Your vision is better, you get where you can see." Nanuet positions his rifle and gets ready to look in. Jake draws his long barrel pistol and tries to open the door.

On the opposite side of the door is an oval shaped chamber approximately twenty by thirty feet in size. A single candle atop a wooden chest in the middle of the room lights it, the candle almost burnt down to the stub. There are eight army cots set up in the room, three of which are currently occupied. 

None of the three men are awake and all appear to be rather wounded, too wounded to have been able to push open the door with the rocks in place. One has his arm dangling over the side of the cot with a pool of blood beneath and he may be dead. The other two appear to still be breathing. The men on the cots are wearing shirts and pants but no boots, belts, hats or other possessions.

"That is where he got the other three $20 bills I am guessing." Nanuet whispers to Jake. He points out the 3 men on the cots and then backs out so that he can speak to Jake. "How does that expression go, shoot first ask questions later? Or do we want to try and get some information from them first?" Nanuet checks the body of the one he suspects is dead, confirming that to be the case. The man appears to have bled to death from a chest wound. 

Nanuet takes a good look at all three men. He recognizes the dead one and one of the wounded as men who he had shot and Katherine had simultaneously hit with beams from her magical wand. The one of these who is still alive has a bullet wound his arm that does not appear to be a mortal one. The third man is wounded far more severely, apparently from a shotgun blast.   He looks back at the two who he had caused injury to. Both of these men were the ones who Katherine had spent this day agonizing over causing the deaths of. It is now apparent that both survived the attack and that the one who bled to death would probably still be alive if he had received proper medical attention.

"Looks like I guessed correctly about the other one." Jake says quietly to Nanuet. "I'd sure like to have some information. Should we give them a chance to redeem themselves? Even if we don't, just doesn't seem right to have them fester and suffer. Perhaps it would be better for you to help them to the happy hunting grounds." Jake steps back into the room and asks, "Anybody awake?"

The one with the shoulder wound begins to move, groaning out "Who..who's there?"  The other one does not move at all. The shotgun wounds are really deep and have gone too long without proper medical attention. The wounds dig deep into the entire left side of his body. Jake thinks he recognizes the ripped up and bloody clothing that the man is wearing as one of the two men who he fired his final shotgun at from the morning’s stage.

Nanuet walks into the room behind Jake. "Too many people have died today, let's take these guys in and let the authorities deal with them. We will have an easier time getting to the bottom of it if we can get some information from them."  Nanuet walks up to the waking man. "Be quiet or you will be forever silenced. Only speak when we ask you to. We are the men that you shot at today, and you will regret it, even more so if you don't cooperate now. I am going to look over your wounds and do what I can. Just stay quiet." 

Nanuet looks over the man with the shotgun wounds and attempts to determine how serious the wounds are.  "Jake, tie these men up so that we can ensure our safety before I heal them."  As Nanuet waits for Jake to tie up the seriously wounded man, he checks the severity of the wound on the man who is awake. Once Jake is done Nanuet takes one of the 3" stones from his necklace and heals the mans wounds. After that he goes back to the man with the arm wound and begins a chant in his native tongue. He does a short ritual dance and then places his hands over the wound and watches it heal.  Once this is done he will recheck the wounds and see that they are sufficiently healed. 

Nanuet says, "You men will come with us and will answer questions. The first question is how many of you were here in this cave.” The one who was near death is healed but appears to still be too weak to move much. The other one appears to be in much better condition and answers the question saying, "I haven't been outside of this room since we got here, I have no idea where any of the others are. Three of us were wounded and this was the closest hideout to where we fought."   He then looks at the remains of the candle stub and says "One of them was helping tend to us. He lit the candle before he left, so I guess that would have been a few hours ago." 

Nanuet’s second question is “How many companions do you have who are not here now and may come back?" He replies "I don't know. They may not come back at all. There were twenty-one of us this morning but you managed to kill six of us during the chase. We never saw what happened with the other six who rode off down the mountain when we split up near the top. After the battle there were nine of us left on the mountain top counting me and the other two wounded. Our leader assigned two of them to get us wounded to this cave to recover. I have no idea what happened to any of the others after that." 

While listening to the answers he mentally checks in with Maska and if everything is OK he calls her to his side. She communicates back that she is currently guarding the outside entrance to the cave that he and Jake entered but will come if that is his wish.   

"I think we are going to regret this..." Jake says quietly to Nanuet.  He then speaks louder telling the man, 
"Seems like the guy who lit that candle had no intention of ever coming back, there was a pile of rocks in front of that door. He was just waiting for you to die." Jake stands in front of the man and looks down at him. "I'm not to happy that you took shots at me and my friends, but I want to know who paid you to do it and what they told you to do? Maybe you can transfer some of my anger."

"They left us here to die? Bastards!" The man pauses for a few minutes and says.   "The leader was Pinto Joe Weems. He used to ride with the Koonz brothers but is now freelancing on his own. He rode into Galeyville last night around midnight with wad of money and offered twenty dollars to the first twenty men who would help him out. Didn't take him long to get the volunteers.  The job we were hired to do was guard the road next to this mountain and make sure that no miners working to the northeast made it to Promise City today. A few if the guys didn't take to the idea of killing. Weems convinced them that the miners would just be held hostage in this cave until tomorrow. Once you shooting instead of stopping the stage that changed everything."

Jake asks, "How about you partner, how did you take to the idea of killing?"  He answers, "Well I could lie to you and say I was one of those who objected, but after this Indian went and saved my life I think you deserve the truth. At the time I really didn't give it all that much thought either way. While I was lying here in this bed I regretted that I agreed so quickly. Risking my life sure wasn't worth a lousy twenty bucks. Heck, risking my horse's life wasn't worth that. 

As far as killing is concerned, I've done it before when I had to but I get no pleasure out of it. If we could have stopped you folks without any shooting that would have been fine by me. And I wouldn't have gone along at all with the plan if I'd known that there would be women on that stagecoach. We were told it was miners we were to stop, not ladies."  Jake asks, "So why would the two that locked you guys in here to die go up the hill tonight and shoot at the miners? Or maybe they were looking for somebody in particular to shoot?"

He answers, "I couldn't tell you, but the agreement was to keep the miners from town today not just this morning. I've been in here since the morning and they haven't exactly shared any further information with us.  Look, we told you what you wanted. Are you going to let us go now? We're grateful for what you did so you won't have to worry about us bothering you ever again."

Nanuet pulls Jake aside and whispers. "Don't know if that Pinto guy is dead. He is the only way we to get more information. How do we know we can trust them if we let them go? They did try to kill us."  Jake answers, "We don't know." Jake smiles a sly smile. "Life's a gamble." 

He tells the man, "I don't see how turning you over to the Marshall is going to do us or you any good. I'm not a vengeful man towards those that just make a mistake." Jake stares hard at the man who had the shoulder wound. "It seems to me you have been at least somewhat honest with us. Though I figure you still owe us. Let's just leave it as goodwill." Jake puts his hand on his gun. "But my goodwill only goes so far, and I don't accept two mistakes." He walks over towards Nanuet. "If you wanted to pay some of your debt to us, and perhaps earn some cash as well..." Jake pauses, "...I would pay for some proof of who put Weems up to it. You aren't a friend of his are you?"  He replies, "No, I just knew who he was. And I'm not thrilled about being set up. Don't know who gave him the money though and I don't really know Galeyville that well or Promise City at all." 

"Are you a friend of this one?" Jake points to the other outlaw Nanuet had cured. "Are you going to take care of him?   The man replies, "Never met him until last night. I wouldn't trust him if I were you though. The guy riding alongside him that got killed by the same shotgun blast that he was hit with was his brother. You might be better off bringing him to the Marshall."  

Jake asks Nanuet, “What do you think Indian, we can leave him his horse? Though I wouldn't stay here long. Either Weems or the Marshall will be along any time I expect."  Nanuet answers, "Fine, we leave him his horse. But if we see him again we shoot on sight."   Jake tells the man, “Ok, we'll let you go. But stay put for a bit so we can make sure there are no others."  

Nanuet and Jake go back and gather up what is valuable from the 'stables'. Jake examines the magic light source to see if it can be taken.  They get the horses ready and get them to the outside. They strap and tie the wounded man onto one of the horses to pull it along behind them. They leave the other man behind along with one of the horses. 

The ride back to town takes about an hour, with them arriving at the Marshall's office shortly after 11:00 PM. Marshall Wyatt Earp takes the prisoner in jail and appears to be almost elated when Jake says tells him that the man was one of the people responsible for shooting his brother, and that three of his friends are lying dead in a cave two miles away. Jake also mentions the name Pinto Joe Weems, who Earp has heard of but has never actually met. 

Jake takes Nanuet's hand and shakes it. "Well done Indian. Once again you were there when I needed you." He pats him on the back. "I'm headed to the Lone Star."  Nanuet replies, "I think actually that I may join you. We have earned a few drinks today. We managed to catch a few bad guys and stay alive ourselves. This was a long day, and I'm parched."

At around 11:15 PM Tony Lucky's game wraps up and people begin to leave for the evening. Teddy and Alexsis head our to take a walk around the town together. Ruby continues to sit on the porch as patrons file out and exchanges pleasant greeting with her, especially Mr. Cassidy. Billy Comstock and his friends say goodnight to Chester and thank him for his company. Kate and Sonoma work together to clean up the table while Tom and William Whipple chat with the few remaining stragglers. 

With Teddy and Alexsis gone, the place feels more like the Lone Star she knows and Katherine and Sonoma had the place cleaned up in no time. She wondered about Maggie's night and hoped that the El Parador hadn't been too big a shock to her sensibilities. And that Dorita hadn't been troubled to the point where she was sorry she'd agreed.   "We'll be going back to the El Parador soon," Kate told Sonoma. "Then I'll walk Maggie back. Thank you so much for coming, I don't know what we would have done without you."  Kate then walked over to the piano and began to play some of the simple German folk songs she'd learned as a child, and tried not to worry that Jake and Nanuet had still not been heard from.

Nanuet notices the people filing out of the Lone Star and walking about on the streets. "I hope Miss Ruby is glad to see you, and not upset that we spent the evening out and about." "I hope she's glad to see me too." Jake gives Nanuet a sidelong glance. "The thought had occurred to me that she might have expected us earlier. Live for the moment though, eh?"  Ruby is just about to head back inside for Tom's end-of-the-night employee wrap-up when she sees Jake and Nanuet turn the corner from Fremont Street onto Main Street heading in the direction of the Lone Star.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 98  “A Night on the Town”, January 10th , 1882, 11:30 PM*

"Jake!" Ruby runs down the street up to Jake and practically jumps on him, giving him a big, tight squeeze of a hug. Then she pulls back and punches him in the arm. "You made me worry about you," she says pouting. She looks to Nanuet. "Are you ok at least?" She looks them both over and since they seem to be ok she continues, "Mr. Martin said you two were foolish enough to go back out to the hills at night, alone and that you got ambushed or something..." Ruby stops her thought midstream and hugs Jake again. "I thought you were going to stand me up, for our date that is..."

"I wouldn't miss our time for anything." Jake says smoothly. "A couple of those outlaws were shooting at us again when we were riding back. One them even hit my saddlebag! Well Nanuet and I decided we had enough and didn't want to leave them wandering about to be shooting at our lady friends. So we chased them down and made arrangements so that they won't be doing that again. So, don't worry there wasn't even any more shooting." He rubs his arm a bit in mock suffering. "I owe him a drink, the man is parched. I'm sure that Tom won't mind us having one little drink while you all close up." Jake turns Ruby around and heads them into the Lone Star.

Nanuet smiles at the couple glad to see them happy together.  "Yeah, we are fine. Thinking about getting a few drinks before calling it a day. Think that will be OK?" "Of course it will, it'll be fine..." Ruby says as Jake gently pushes her back towards the Lone Star. Katherine heard familiar voices behind her as Jake and Nanuet entered and sighed, but didn't turn around. She finished the piece she was playing and opened the door to the kitchen. 

"They're back," she said to Sonoma. "And they seem to be fine. They'll be surprised when they see you." Kate then went back into the main room and filled four glasses of whiskey. She gave one each to Jake, Nanuet, and Ruby, and drank the other herself. Then she put her hands on her hips and stared the men down.  Jake takes the whiskey, raises the glass and says "Cheers." He then turns to Nanuet and says, "I'm not an expert in these matters, but I do believe Mrs. Kale is sending us a message." Jake smiles but does not expect it to be returned right about now. Feebly, "I guess we should expect a message from Sonoma as well."

William Whipple expresses concern about the human and Indian who wandered in after closing time. Tom does some fast thinking and says, "They came her not to safely escort the ladies back home. After all the attention these ladies have brought we can't be having them walk around town at night unchaperoned. Come on, I'll introduce you." 

The two men come over to the table and Tom says, "I would like to introduce you both to my father, William Whipple. Father, this is Jake Cook. He is currently courting Miss West. He fancies himself as a gambler.”  Jake smiles and keeps his poker face on, not betraying his thoughts. He fancies himself a gambler indeed, Jake is tempted to mention to older Whipple that his son fancies himself a saloon owner. Hermes, why do I put up with his bull dung! He makes eye contact with Ruby but says nothing. Ruby catches Jake's look and tries not to laugh. Tom was pushing his luck with this whole helping them thing when it came to Jake and that was not a smart thing to do. 

 Tom continues, “Last week he was kind enough to fill in for me while Job Kane was unavailable. He's no Job Kane but he did bring in over $ 40 to the Lone Star's coffers on one of those nights while keeping Job's regular customers from going elsewhere." "Pleased to meet you Mr. Cook," William states,  extending his hand for a firm handshake.  

Tom then turns to Nanuet and says "And this in Nanuet. He takes care of the horses for Mr. Cook, Miss West and Mrs. Kale. He has done some odd jobs for me, including getting back the money that some low-lives stole from the ladies tips cup last week when everyone was temporarily distracted by a high-stakes hand at the tables. He's offered to help put on the third floor." "Hello" William states with a skeptical tone in his voice. Everyone notes that he does not offer a handshake to the Indian.

Nanuet looked at the man, certainly recognizing the lack of a handshake. He remembered the brief conversation he and Kate had out at Flint's ranch and decided that here was an opportunity to exercise his new philosophy. He swallows hard, takes a deep breath and then speaks.   "Hello Mr. Whipple." Nanuet faces Mr. Whipple and bows his head slightly in a greeting. "Your son has a nice place here, you should be proud. We just got back into town and thought we would stop in for a few moments, see how the ladies are doing and see if we could help with anything. Looks like all is well. Care to join us in a drink?"

Whipple reluctantly sits at the same table with the Indian. Kane and Lucky come over to join them. Job says "I had a good night" as he hands over $ 43 to Tom. Tony says "Me too," and hands Tom $ 23. Tom says "Another good night at the Lone Star. I managed to get a good deal on the lumber. Nanuet, I'd appreciate it if you could stop by the Cassidy Lumberyard tomorrow and help bring it over here." Nanuet replies, "Of course. What time would you like it here?"

Ruby asks, "Uh, Tom, do you need us here anymore? Looks like the place is cleaned up. It's getting late and we should be getting home." "I think we're all set," Tom says. He tells Nanuet "Stop by Cassidy's mid-morning to see if the load is ready." As they get start to get ready to depart 'Louise' walks out of the kitchen. Despite the transformation into a 'human' form both Nanuet and Jake recognize her.

Jake quickly looks around the group and no one seems surprised to see her looking different, except for possibly Nanuet. He hopes Nanuet remembers what he told him about white man's daughters. Nah, Jake thinks I hope he doesn't remember. He tips his hat to Sonoma , gives her a nod and a smile and goes with Ruby out the door. "Courting?" Ruby laughs to Jake, "What is he nuts? I hope it isn't going to be like this all week..."

"Hey, I reminded you all earlier that if something happened to old man Whipple Tom would get his saloon." Jake says with one eyebrow raised and a smirk.  “You ARE bad." Ruby admonished him but not without laughing. She then takes Jake’s hand and leads him into the Gay Lady Saloon. When they arrive inside they are surprised at how busy it is for the later hour. The bar is packed, the card tables are going strong and the famous Madge Duprey is still singing. Ruby and Jake squeeze their way up to the bar and order some whiskeys. Ruby turns to Jake and holds up her glass. 

“Here is to you and your new business venture, Mr. Cook. May it bring you much success and wealth!” They both drink their whiskeys down and then order another. While they wait for their drinks to show up Ruby pulls something out of her pocket. “I have a surprise for you so close your eyes and no peeking! ” Jake does what he is told. Ruby takes his hands and holds them out, putting the red velvet lined, silver playing card holder in them. “Ok you can open them now! I found it today when I was out shopping. What do you think?” she asks with a smile. As Jake looks it over, "It's so you don't forget about me when we're apart." 

“Very nice. I like it, thanks." Jake takes out a new deck he is carrying with him and places it in the case. Holds it up a moment before putting it away. Teasingly, "So now I'll be distracted when I'm with you and when I'm playing poker." 

Then next round of drinks shows up. Ruby holds hers up, “And here is to us, and a promising night. I want to win lots of money at cards, maybe get some dancing in, but definitely…” she pauses and looks Jake right in the eyes, “Get so drunk we can’t keep our hands off each other…” She clinks their glasses together again and drinks the whole thing. She looks at Jake questioningly. “You’re not going to drink to my toast?” she asks with a pout. Jake drinks down half his glass. "You don't need to get me drunk to get your wish." With a small smile and a twinkle in his eye he continues. "Now if you want to play poker keep drinking like that, but if you want to win at poker you need to slow it down a bit." While he looks the room over he says, "It's been a while since I did any dancing, but I probably haven't forgotten how." 

“I would figure someone as charming and dashing as you would be a wonderful dancer.” Ruby looks around, “And I hope to find out.” She pauses to adjust the satiny strap of her red dress that keeps falling off her shoulder.  How do you know that I don’t do better at cards when I’m drinking? I don’t think you’ve played me yet, Mr. Cook, not really anyway. I’m really not half bad, although not nearly as good as you are. I believe it was something about you not wanting me to steal your wallet?” Ruby arches her eyebrow then laughs. “Care to make a wager? I know you’re a gambling man. We’ll bet on who does better tonight.” Ruby pauses to think it over for a few moments. “I’m not sure…you have something in mind to play for?” 

Jake rubs his beard and grows a crooked half smile on his face. "A promise."  She looks at him questioningly. “What sort of promise, Mr. Cook?” Ruby moves a little closer waiting for the answer. Loser makes a promise to the winner. Simple." He replies enigmatically.  Ruby thinks it over. Jake was being vague on purpose and she knew it. What could he ask for if she lost anyway? “Sounds like you got yourself a deal,” Ruby stretches out her hand to shake Jake’s. 

While they are waiting for a table to make space for them to play they sit and talk. “So, where were you before you came here to Promise City and why did you leave?”   Jake looks down at his drink before looking back at Ruby. "Most recently? I was in Tucson. I had taken the train down from Santa Fe. Pretty typical for me, find some odd work, and then a place to play poker. Often the honest tables don't want me because I win a little too much for the smaller houses, so I have to move around. Plenty of dishonest tables to play at. I can often cheat better than they can. So I get chased off, either because I get caught, or they get tired of being out cheated. So after while there are a bunch of guys looking for me. Poker players who lost too much money, tough guys hired by the poker houses, angry men whose woman wasn't faithful to them; when enough of them are looking for me I just move on. It didn't take long in Tucson." 

Ruby smiles at Jake and sighs. “I know what you mean. I’m always getting chased off too. Not usually for being caught with a wallet, mind you. You want to know what happened the last town I was in?” She doesn’t wait for Jake’s answer before she continues, “I was singing, and dancing some, and some man who thought he was important got a little too attached. Actually, he was the mayor and he told his wife he was leaving her for me. Now I didn’t have anything to do with it, I never told him I was interested in him but he didn’t care. They never care what I think. 

So anyway, she sent her brother after me, but he decided I would be a good trophy for himself instead. So the mayor’s wife got so angry that her husband and brother were fighting over me that she got all the women in the town to shun me, I couldn’t go anywhere without someone whispering, wasn’t allowed in any stores and half the patrons weren’t allowed in the saloon anymore because their wives said they weren’t. So I left. Came here to Promise City and decided to stay out of trouble. A lot of good that’s done me so far.” Ruby sighs again. “So what’s the moral of that story Jake? Don’t fall in love with me; it will only turn out bad for the both of us.” Ruby looks away, avoiding Jake’s gaze. 

“Hey, look there is room at the table now. Let’s go play cards.” They walk over to the table and make sure no one is sitting at the empty spots. Before they sit Ruby turns to Jake and gives him a kiss. “All’s fair in love and poker, right?” she asks with a grin.   "Fair?" Jake replies. "I don't remember anything about fair. Who do you think you're talkin' to?" “I’m talking to you, Jacob Alistair Cook. Now at least pretend to be polite and give me a shot at winning that promise,” Ruby winks before sitting at the table. 

Jake pulls out the chair for Ruby and whispers in her ear as she sits, "I am polite. I am not pretending. You don't fool me one bit about not knowing poker. And if you win, you'll know that I didn't let you. That way if you do you'll enjoy it more," he pauses, "Constance." Jake moves over to his chair and sits down.   “I knew I should have lied about my name…” Ruby smiles. 

The table is full and the game is draw poker. Very quickly Jake determines that the dealer is experienced and won't be an easy mark, but there are others at the table. Scanning the other players he sees one man is up considerably, another looks to be up a small amount and the third is down a moderate amount with a hungry look to make it back. Jake decides that he will first go after the man in the embroidered shirt with the hungry look, and then the cocky looking one with the bushy mustache who is up. During the first few hands he checks the cards carefully for 'nicks' and makes sure only the dealer sees him do so. They lock eyes and nod amicably. 

It does not take Ruby long to become a distraction, albeit a pleasing one. Jake watches her bat her eyes, move her hair, provide a steady stream of charming banter and most elegantly sneak her chair back just enough that she has to lean a bit too far forward to collect her winnings. He is suitably impressed.   If I get the hungry looking man out fast, thinks Jake, it still may be early enough for fresh money. He sets to work. Jake waits until the man with the hungry look has a hand he is betting on, and overbets his own hand that he knows will lose. But only a little bit of money. Just enough to keep him in the game. Jake again intentionally loses a couple of small hands to others overbetting his own hand. From then every time the hungry man has a betting hand and Jake has good cards, Jake draws him along making him up his bet in moderate but steady increments trying to clean him out fast and hard. In a short amount of time the man with the pock marked face that was up a little is out and all of his money is now in the hungry man's pile. Jake is up a little as is the cocky looking man who is twirling the ends of his moustache. Everyone else is down a little. 

A miner who has been watching Ruby in her bright red dress joins the table. He smells rather strongly of whiskey. Someone will have his money Jake thinks; at least he'll enjoy the view while loosing it. Jake starts again working on the hungry looking one, figuring everyone will be focusing on the miner.  The miner takes a seat next to Ruby and moves his chair closer to hers. The faster I get his money, the better she thinks, he stinks. Ruby concentrates on distracting him, which turns out to be extremely easy. The rest of the table wins hand after hand from him. At one point he leans close to Ruby and breathes on her and tries to touch her shoulder so she slaps him. He seems to enjoy it and everyone at the table laughs. 

As far as Ruby could tell Jake was concentrating on the man with the embroidered shirt. Ruby decides she will concentrate on Jake. She watches every hand and how he bets and if he has any giveaways. Maybe it was all the drinking she had done or maybe the fact that he wasn’t paying attention to her, but she couldn’t figure him out at all. He catches Ruby looking at him and he smiles at her. She gets distracted but then sets her mind back to figuring him out. A saloon waitress comes over to deliver drinks. Jake puts up a $5 tip and she leans her low cut dress way forward to receive it. Jake starts to put it in her cleavage, but sees the girl’s expression change as she looks across the table. "Ah." Jake says and instead puts the money in her hand. He doesn't need to look up. 

Some of the hands start to get serious, particularly between Jake and the guy with the embroidered shirt. It doesn't take long and the man with the embroidered shirt is out and the miner has lost most of his money. Jake looks to have doubled his stake, Ruby is about even, the man with the bushy mustache is up about $70 dollars from where he was when they sat down and has the largest pile and the dealer looks to be about even. A shady looking type with a blue shirt, maybe a gunslinger, replaces the man with the embroidered shirt? Ruby decides to leave him alone, just in case. And she also decides to stop getting distracted by Jake and play some real cards. 

Jake has been watching the cocky looking man with the bushy moustache expressions and reactions and trying to match them to his cards. For this one Jake thinks, go for the big wins. He's up and feeling lucky, and may take unnecessary risks. And I don't have to be nice to him to get him to come back. Jake smiles a nasty smile inside. Quickly the stakes rise. The miner is soon out of the game and expresses his pleasure at losing to such an intriguing table. He walks away and sits back at the bar. Nobody comes to take his empty seat. 

Jake suddenly has the most money on the table winning $50 each from the man with the blue shirt and the man with the bushy mustache. The shady guy looks peeved about something. Ruby again considers chatting with him but decides against it. The hands have been large and wild and she only looks to be slightly ahead of where she came in but manages to keep from the large wins and losses that Jake and the others are going through. 

In the next few hands Jake goes right after the cocky looking man with the moustache. The man loses $180 dollars in just three hands and Jake is surprised when the dealer and the man in the blue shirt each pickup a hand from Jake. Jake lost over $100 but is still up just shy of double his starting stake. Ruby had dodged losing any in those hands and is up about $17. The man in the blue shirt is up $100 and the dealer picked up $140. Jake is scratching his beard and not looking pleased. 

A few more hands go by and Ruby thinks Jake is bluffing his way to a big hand after losing some small ones. So does the man with the bushy mustache. Both are wrong. Jake takes the man’s last $40. With no one coming to replace him the dealer calls a break. Jake tips him $10 and Ruby hears him apologize for the rough play. "We'll step out so you can have some new money come in." By Ruby's count since they sat down the dealer is up around $125, the man in the blue shirt is up $120 and Jake is up $150. Sadly, she notes she is down $4. She guesses the three that left broke lost around $325 all together. 

Ruby hooks her arm though Jake’s as they walk over to the bar. “Damn Jake, you beat me pretty easily huh? I guess I’m going to have to request some private poker lessons from you. I didn’t think I was that bad. Must be your lucky hat, that or all the drinks.”  "Beat you? You broke even. And with crappy cards." Jake squeezes them between the tables. "I did warn you about the drinks." 

Ruby giggles, then continues with a small smile. “Yes, do did warn me about the drinks. Well, I guess I owe you a promise then, what’s it going to be?” She looks at him with a cocked head and the same small smile as she leans her elbows back against the bar.  Jake looks surprised. "I hadn't meant the winner gets to pick the promise. You'd be a fool to agree to that." Jake sees the expression change on her face, "I mean, I wouldn't expect... you know... um, not a fool." He covers his eyes with his left hand. "I only open my mouth to change feet." 

Ruby responds with arched eyebrows, "What did you mean then? That I can promise you whatever I choose? That isn't a real stretch is it? Call me a fool if you want but I thought we were playing for something real. Besides, did you really think I would agree to something that I didn't want to?"  That could have gone better Jake thinks to himself. "Don't go thinkin' I don't take you seriously... or a poker bet. Fine." He leans in close to her, buying time to respond. "I want you to promise me" he says slowly and clearly, "that you don't leave me behind without a goodbye toast of Kentucky Bourbon. You bring the bourbon and I get to make the toast." 

“Leave you behind?” Ruby asks quizzically. “You mean tonight? I’m not going anywhere without you…” her voice starts to trail off as she thinks about what Jake said and her expression changes from confusion to understanding. “Oh you mean leaving….” She says looking down and kicking the barstool next to her. She did figure the promise would be something much less serious and it was only now occurring to her how Jake felt about her trip from Promise City. She looks back at Jake, putting her hands on his face, stares him straight in the eyes and whispers, “I promise I won’t leave you without a goodbye toast of Kentucky Bourbon. I will promise you that. Do you believe me?” 

"Yes." he lied. At least I believe that you believe it tonight, he thinks to himself, and that is good enough for now. The singer comes off her break and starts up another lively New Orleans style tune.   ”Oh the music is back, time to dance! But first another quick drink.” They order another round of drinks. “It’s your turn to make a toast,” she says expectantly.   "To the most tantalizing woman in the Arizona territory" Jake lifts his glass. "There is only ONE Ruby West."  “And you have her attention all to yourself…” she whispers. Ruby smiles warmly at Jake then has her drink. 

Ruby and Jake make their way over to an open spot in the room. Jake looks around, “I’m not sure there is dancing here.” “So?” Ruby replies taking his hand. Jake smiles, “Ok, then…” and swings her around. They dance around laughing, not caring what anyone was thinking of them. Jake spins and swings and dips Ruby with her smiling and laughing the whole time. Finally she gets tired and she backs up against a support beam, breathing hard. “I think we can say you haven’t forgotten how to dance. That was fun.” Ruby stands there smiling as Jake moves in closer. He takes her wrists and pulls her closer to him. “Come here, we’re not done yet…” Ruby doesn’t object to Jake’s request. She wraps her arms around him, under his jacket and puts her head on his shoulder. He puts his hands around her waist and holds her close. They dance like that for a while, barely swaying back and forth. Finally Ruby lifts her head and looks at Jake. 

“I’m really glad you asked me to celebrate with you tonight.” Ruby’s straps have fallen off her shoulders again but this time Jake slowly slips them back up for her.  "I'm not accustomed to have somebody to celebrate with. It's a new experience for me. I am liking it."  “Me too,” Ruby whispers in his ear. She closes her eyes and waits for a kiss. 

At that inopportune time the whiskey soaked miner decides he doesn’t want to wait anymore to dance with Ruby. He walks over to the two of them with only a slight stagger and taps Jake on the shoulder, "My turn," and attempts to push Jake out of the way.   Jake gently spins Ruby around putting himself between the larger man and Ruby. He smiles and says to the miner, "Sorry, this is not a good time for that. A private moment if you don't mind." 

But the man is insistent. "I think I have waited long enough." He then pushes Jake aside rather roughly. Jake's first reaction is that his hand moves towards his holstered Colt but he checks that after he hears the sharp intake of breath from Ruby who saw his hand move. The man appeared not to have even noticed and tries stepping in between them.   "Hey." Jake says to him, "I tried to be polite." and tries to grab his arm and pull him around. The man is much stronger than Jake and shakes his hand off and then turns surprisingly fast and swings his meaty fist at the much smaller Jake Cook. Jake ducks just in time, but the man knocks his hat off. "You're gonna wish you hadn't done that." Jake mumbles, feints a left hook and hits the man square in the stomach with a right. 

The man makes a sound "Oooph." but doesn't seem badly hurt. 'Or I'm gonna wish I hadn't done that' thinks Jake.   Ruby had seen many a fight over her, but this was the first time she cared about someone involved. She steps forward, between the miner and Jake, as the man, standing himself up straight after Jake’s punch, is turning redder by the second. “Listen, sir, we were just having some celebrating tonight, you understand don’t you? You seem like a nice guy and all…” He steps towards her and she takes a step back, right into Jake. The smell of whiskey is stronger than it was before and he was starting to look mean. “Listen, missy, first I’m gonna beat up this guy,’ he points to Jake, ‘And then I’m gonna have a dance with you whether you like the idea or not. Now get outta my way.” He takes Ruby’s arm and roughly pushes her to the side. 

“Hey…” she starts but before she can get any further the guy is rushing Jake, his fist landing on Jake’s jaw. Jake goes flying back, spinning around, catching himself face down on the nearest table. The guy starts moving towards Jake. “Jake!” Ruby yells when the miner is almost on him. “Sorry guys,” Jake says to the men at the table as he steals their bottle of whiskey, spins around and just in time breaks it over the miners head. The miner looks dazed and Jake jumps off the table and starts to move away. Suddenly the miner grabs Jake’s arm. “You thought you were in trouble before, pretty boy, just wait ‘til I get through with you now.” Jake can see the guy means business. 

Before he can do anything Ruby takes a tray and smacks it over the guy’s head, sending him into the table, his weight sending him right though it. “Come on Jake!” Ruby yells, grabbing his hand. They start to run out when she stops suddenly. “Wait!” She lets go of Jake’s hand and starts running back towards the guy. She can see he is trying to get up and is almost successful. She grabs Jake’s hat off the floor and runs back to him grabbing his hand. Jake throws a $20 bill at the bartender. “Sorry about the mess, and buy those men another bottle.” Jake pulls another $20 and waves it in front of the bartender, "No lawman needed?". The man nods and snatches the bill. As they run out they hear the bartender, “Don’t worry about it, this guy does this all the time…” 

They keep running down the street until they get out of breath and finally stop. Jake laughs and shakes his head, leaning up against a building. “What did I say about you and trouble?”  “Me? You’re the one who threw a punch at that guy!” She moves closer to him, reaching out to touch his face. “Oh, but doesn’t that hurt?” 

He puts his hand gingerly on the side of his face. "I've had worse." He moves his jaw and winces. "Ow." “Poor Jake,” Ruby says softly, “You know, I’ve had plenty of men fight over me before, but none ever fought for me. You sure know how to win a girls affections.” He reaches out and puts his arms around her, leans in close and says, "Next time I'll just buy you flowers." 

Ruby smiles. “Flowers work.” She kisses him gently so she doesn’t hurt him and then takes his hand. “Come on, tough guy, let’s go home so I can thank you properly for coming to my rescue.” Ruby leads Jake back to the El Parador. It’s late so it is quiet and the only people in the Cantina are Pedro and Dorita, standing behind the bar cleaning up. “May I have some ice, please?” Ruby asks leaning on the bar. Dorita looks at Jake, shakes her head and goes into the kitchen, returning with ice wrapped in a towel. Ruby takes the ice and turns to Jake. “Ready?” Jake scoops her up and carries her upstairs as she laughs the whole way. Dorita and Pedro look at each other, shake their heads and laugh. “Jóvenes unos.” (Young ones)


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 99  “A Chat with Maggie”, January 10th , 1882, 11:30 PM*

"Goodnight Tom, Mr. Whipple," Kate said politely and followed Nanuet and Sonoma out the door. The two kept a proper distance apart, aware of Sonoma's altered appearance. Kate allowed herself to fall a few steps back, feeling like a third wheel.  It was a short walk back to the El Parador, and Kate looked for Maggie as soon as they entered. There were still a few patrons in the Cantina, but it was fairly quiet. "She's in the kitchen," Dorita said as she saw Kate looking around.  "Thank you, Dorita. For everything." Kate smiled and went back into the kitchen. 

"Well Maggie, we had a very busy night. If you're ready, I'll walk you home and you can tell me about your night." Maggie rushes up to Kate, gives her a big hug and says "Thank you Katherine. You were right about this place. I was too quick to judge before." Maggie heads out into the main room and thanks Dorita as well, finishing with "I'll see you tomorrow." Dorita replies "And remember your promise, no hiding out in the kitchen this time. My patrons deserve to hear what you can do with this" as she gestures to the piano. 

Katherine and Maggie head out and Maggie says "I'm dying of curiosity. What did father think of Tom's management skills? Did Sonoma, I mean Louise, do all right? Did she hold her tongue with father? And was there any trouble tonight? I had such a hard time keeping myself away, I wanted to sneak back for a peek more than once but Dorita would not let me. What a forceful woman she is!" Katherine laughed. "She sent me to bed once. We had been going since early morning, and she heard me saying I was going back out somewhere. Dorita thought I needed a nap, so a nap I had." 

Sonoma smiles as she hears Maggie's comment about her mother realizing that Maggie has barely scratched the surface of the women in this cantina   She looks over to Nanuet "give me a minute to change then you can tell me what actually happened while you were roaming the countryside dealing with all of the local villains"

Kate took Maggie's arm and they began the walk back to the Lone Star. "Let's see. Sonoma did beautifully. She made sure your father had everything he needed all night, and even though there were upwards of 50 people in the saloon sometimes, no one had to wait. As far as I could tell, your father was impressed with Tom. Everything ran very smoothly, and Neil Cassidy had a good night at Job's table, so he was in a good mood for the negotiations. 

Maggie says, "Good, maybe Tom will be less angry at Jake now. He was furious about Jake winning big last night at the expense of both Cassidy and Travis Calhoun who owns the brickyard. He needed both men in happy winning moods for buying those building supplies at the best price. Tom salvaged the situation with Calhoun, getting him to win at Tony's table last night after Jake's game was over. Sounds like Job took care of Cassidy tonight. 

I told Tom not to be angry with Jake. It took your friend a week of loosing to actually finally win and Tom shouldn't hold it against Jake that he ran an honest game. Tom doesn't consider it cheating if the dealer cheats to lose instead of trying to win. I've told him that Jake wouldn't consider any form of cheating to be wrong, he's an honest man." 

Kate says, “We did have a bit of trouble. Evan Adair isn't giving up. Early in the night when no one was in the kitchen, someone snuck in the back and started a fire. Ruby heard something, and Sonoma was on her way to the kitchen, so we found it right away. You lost a set of curtains, but that's it. No other damage. After that Jeff stayed in the kitchen with the shotgun. A little while later he caught Adair's bodyguard trying to open the back door. Ruby hit him with a frying pan and Jeff and our friend Mr. Martin dumped him in a pigsty." Maggie burst out laughing. "Bob Skull in a pigsty! You could have sold tickets to that." Kate says, "I would have liked to have seen it myself. We were trying to think of how to get him out of there, so I suggested they take him out to where trash goes."  

Katherine stopped on the Lone Star's porch. "In the evening when we're all here I'm sure we can handle anything Adair tries. But I'm worried about your safety after we leave for the night. I doubt that Adair will limit his activities to business hours."  The ladies went inside the now quiet Saloon. Kate leaned over and whispered to Maggie, "I'm not sure anyone got a chance to tell Tom about Skull, I know I didn't. I imagine Jeff did. Your father doesn't know about any of the trouble." 

Kate gave Maggie a long hug. "Why don't you come early tomorrow night and we can talk all about your evening? I should get back to the El Parador." Kate returns to the El Parador and turns it, it having been a long night.   Sonoma returns having "changed" back into her former self. She and Nanuet take a walk and have a long talk. They return later that night.  

Chester joins his new friends after the Lone Star closes for some more drinks over at the Trail Dust Saloon, where they note that they are the only customers. They swap war stories until half past midnight. The saloonkeeper, Mrs. Yeats, thanks them for the business. The three older men head back to the Promise City Hotel while Chester heads back to the El Parador. 

Everyone sleeps in the following morning, as none of them have anywhere they have to be for a change. The sun was actually above the horizon before Kate rose in the morning. 
She knew that Jake would not be getting up early, considering how late he and Ruby must have gotten in. She was thankful for that, as she had not had the chance to go to the land office yesterday afternoon. She was certain she could go there and still be ready for their lessons before Jake was ready. 

Katherine came downstairs dressed in a simple dark brown dress. She had a quick breakfast and asked if Nanuet had yet been seen this morning. Nanuet comes out of his reverie early. He prays to his ancestors and then plays with Maska for a bit. He stops by Cassidy's Lumberyard and they tell him the lumber won't be ready until later in the afternoon. While he is there he makes an order for fence posts and supplies for Flint. He pays in cash from his own pocket, reminding himself that he needs to get paid back from the proceeds of the wagon which still needs to be sold. He heads over to the El Parador. While there he has breakfast and waits for Kate.   

"Good morning Miss Kate. Ready to go to the land office?" "Yes, quite ready," Kate replies.   Sonoma looks to her mother then asks Kate "Would you mind if I came with you to the land office? I'd like to see what might be available for a place of my own someday maybe start to buy some land soon if I can get the money up.  I don't want to wait another 150 years to run this place and we seem to be getting into enough... interesting situations that add money to my pocket that I might be able to afford a some land sooner than I was originally planning.”  Kate answers, "You're more than welcome. Let's go see what we can find."

The next morning, as the light comes in the window, Ruby slowly opens her eyes. Instead of being alone Jake is laying there next to her, lightly snoring, sleeping peacefully. She can see the start of a bruise forming on his jaw where he took the punch the night before. She reaches out her hand and gently strokes his beard until he stops snoring. She smiles, snuggles closer and goes back to sleep. 

A few hours later there is a knock at the door. Ruby wakes first. She groggily gets out of bed, dragging the blankets with her, leaving Jake with none. She opens the door a crack and talks softly. Jake wakes to a familiar smell and a cool breeze and when he opens his eyes Ruby is standing there in the sheets, hair all over the place and sleepy eyes, with a char broiled rib eye steak in one hand and the remainder of the first bottle of bourbon in the other. She puts them on the nightstand and climbs back into bed. “Good morning,” she says with a soft smile, as she starts to get comfortable again. “That’s for you. Now you got everything you were looking for, well except a clean shirt, I don’t do shirts.” Ruby pauses then continues quietly, playing with her hair, “So, how does it feel? To get everything you wanted?” 

"It feels mighty good." He reaches out and pulls her under the covers, "But the steak and bourbon are better second thing in the morning." 

When Jake and Ruby finish with the “first thing in the morning” they collapse back on the bed, sweaty and content. Ruby lays in Jake's arms with her hand on his chest, making small circles with her finger. Jake can tell she is hesitant to say something. When she finally speaks it is slow and deliberate. “You know,” she whispers, “I’m a very jealous kind of girl, Jake. Now that you are a part owner of the mine, you’re going to become a popular guy. That makes me think…” She notices the confused look on Jake’s face. She decides to be as direct as she can. “I want to be in your bed every night. And I want to be the only girl in your bed. I don't want to share you.” 

"Ahhhh." He says when he finally understands what she is saying. "So now that I own part of a silver mine you want me for yourself." Ruby starts to sputter but he puts his hand over her mouth, rolls over on top of her and laughs loudly. "Ok, don't shoot me, I'm only teasin' you." 

When she stops punching him he changes the expression on his face. "OK, cards on the table time. This question from the girl who almost left town just a few days ago because someone offered her a job with room and board. I was not sure you were coming back, maybe you thought I was. I was hoping you were." Ruby starts to speak but he says, "Wait, I'm not done. So poor shy Silver Jake Cook waits for beautiful Ruby West to ask him to bed. You wanna know why you did the askin'? I was afraid after we shared this that you were gonna run away, for real. I figured I would stretch it out as long as I could. I was pretty certain after we did, it was only a matter of a little time." He stops her from speaking again with his fingers on her lips. "So don't go making promises you can't keep, and don't be saying things to make me feel good. I'm not looking for any other women and you can come and go as it pleases you." He smiles at her. "Heh, and as a matter of fact I still do feel mighty good." He slowly removes his fingers. 

Ruby lays still under Jake looking up at him with wide eyes. Jake could see many different emotions on Ruby’s face, but mostly confusion. She starts biting her lip and looking away, unsure of what to say. Suddenly, she closes her eyes tight and when she opens them they are clear. She whispers, “I’m not going to make any promises I can’t keep and I’m not going to say things to make you feel good, at least not anything that isn’t true.” 

“Are you in the business of pleasing me, Mr. Cook? Because you are very good at it. You're willing to give me just what I want without asking anything in return...” She puts her hands on his neck and pulls him in for a long kiss. “I’m here now and I don’t think I’m going anywhere anytime soon. I’m glad to know you would have missed me if I left as much as I would have missed you if I didn’t come back.” 

Ruby turns serious for a moment. “But… the truth? I don’t want to get hurt. The one time I ever let someone have my heart he broke it awfully. He taught me almost every bad habit that I have and he used it for his own gain. And it ended as badly as you can imagine, with him dead by my hand and me almost dead from his. There is a story there but not for telling now. I was young and stupid then but I’m not anymore. I don’t trust anyone and won’t let myself get taken advantage of if I can help it. It’s easier to leave somewhere,” she pauses then continues slowly, “or someone, then get yourself in that situation, you understand? I took my heart, locked it away and don’t intend on taking it out for anyone, friend or lover.” 

“And that is more truth than I ever told anyone. If you’re ok with all that then we can continue making each other happy. And I hope you are ok with that because I’ve been more happy then I can remember in a really long time and I’m having fun hopefully making you happy too. And,” she continues playfully, reaching for his beard, “I would miss celebrating with you and playing cards with you and drinking with you and getting shot at with you and kissing you and laying with you…" 

Jake puts his fingers back on her lips to stop her. "I'm happy. I've got a lucky hat, most of what I've been looking for, and a promise." He removes his hand and lays next to her looking at the ceiling. "Hades, I can pay to have my shirts done," He laughs. "and I still don't think it's the hat." They lay quietly for a while. 

“What are your plans for today? Anything besides teaching Kate how to use that gun of hers?" 

"She's gonna' trade me for a lesson on horse ridin'. I can sorely use it." He rolls over and looks at her. "More business around town with the lawyer and with Morand Cartage. Check on the first ore shipment, it should be being processed right now." Jake gives a little shiver. "Gods it's good to sleep in." 

Ruby turns on her side to face Jake and lays her head on her arm. “Boy, you are busy. If you quit that damn job at the bank then you… I mean we… can sleep in more often,” Ruby smiles, “although I actually gave them some of my money yesterday so you’d better keep a good eye out while you are there.” Ruby pauses in thought. “You don’t need to meet Kate just yet do you?” she says with her smile growing bigger. She throws her leg over Jake and moves closer to him. “I’m not done sleeping in yet.”


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 100,  “Kate’s Dream Come True”, January 11th, 1882*

Before they leave Nanuet leaves a note for Jake.  The three walk over to the land office and step inside. The County Claims Office is a 20x25 foot brick building on the west side of Fremont street right after the Marshall's Office. It is physically attached to the adjacent Promise City Town Hall and Courthouse, which is still under construction at the corner of Main and Freemont. 

The building currently looks like a cyclone hit it. Maps and notebooks are everyone, covering every desk and table of the building. Dozens more maps are tacked up on the wall. A balding man wearing wire-framed glasses is frantically working on several of them at one. He has a pencil behind one ear and a red wax pen behind the other. Sticking from his pocket are a ruler and a protractor. A sign on the wall reads "Dennis Winston, Deputy County Recorder". 

"Good morning Mr. Winston, I'm Mrs. Katherine Kale, and this is Miss Sonoma Figueres and Nanuet. We'd like to inquire about a particular plot of land.”  He bellows “"Of course you would. Can't you see I'm busy! Nobody's been in here for almost three weeks and then yesterday I wind up selling over 800 acres. It will take me at least two more days to record all of those transactions so you may have to wait until I can get to you. I can't be sure where on these maps is still for sale until I finish marking and recording all of the new sales." 

Ignoring his tirade, she says, “A little more than a mile out of town, between the land of a Dwarf named Flint Greymountain and the Chiricahua Mountains. We'd like to know if it is available, and if not, who owns it."  Sonoma interjects “Actually I'd like to see maps of any area that is still available, just so I know what might be out there if it isn't too much trouble that is.” 

That gets his attention. "Chiricahua Mountains, not the Dos Cabezas? Well, that's a whole different matter. Nobody's bought any land there in over a year, so it won't be affected by these new purchases. Give me a minute to locate those maps. Where specifically were you looking?" 

Katherine describes the location of Flint's plot a little over a mine to the southeast alongside a stream. Winston checks in a logbook and then goes to the back where a tall, long and deep cabinet is located. He pulls out the fifth of eleven drawers and then thumbs through several maps, pulling out three of them. He brings them over to a table, putting them atop the maps already on it. The maps detail contour lines showing different elevations. 

Using the stream as a reference point they are able to locate the twenty-acre plot that is Flint's Hill circled in red. The hill has numerical notations on it marked in red with the date 03/16/80 and some other notes in blue including the date of 07/05/81. None of the land within a quarter mile of it have any marks, although a hill to the northeast, one to the southeast, another to the south and another to the southwest, each from a quarter to half mile from Flint's, all show similar red circles and red notations with the date 03/16/80. 

He looks back in another book, checking those dates and says. "Here it is. Ownership of that plot was transferred last July to a Flint Greymountain and a Peter K. Grammer. That must be the one you wanted."
Sonoma says, “From the look of your maps it is only the mountains that are purchased what about the land between them is that still free or am I reading the map incorrectly?   Sonoma looks at the maps all over the room.  She whispers, "This man is in a panic and needs a good assistant" she thinks to herself "that would actually be something that I think Kate would enjoy maybe I'll talk to her later about it either that or maybe as Louise a part-time cash pickup humm..."

He replies to her, "Yeah, the only land that I've sold to the southeast thus far are the hills and small mountains, considered the best place to look for silver. All the lands between them are relatively flat, good for farming but that's about it. There may be silver deep down but it would probably be far too expensive to dig that deep to check."

Sonoma follows the path of the stream from the mountain that Flint owns to the next place where a red circle lies. " how much is the land on both sides of the stream cost per acre and how much of it is there?"  Kate adds, “"Farmland is what I'm interested in. What I'd like is a little more than a quarter section, perhaps 180 or 200 acres, adjacent to Flint Greymountain's land. On the side between his claim and the Chiricahua Mountains if the stream flows that way."

While he checks Sonoma pulls Kate aside and whispers, "If it's too much per acre we can try by starting with both sides of the stream.  That way we have the water rights and since it looks like the water originates from Flints' Mountain then we wouldn't have to worry about someone else upstream shutting off the supply.  If we need to we could even fence it in and that way charge for not only passage but water rights from others in the area"  Kate replies, "That sounds like a good strategy. Then we use those proceeds to buy more land as we need it. Thank goodness the rush wasn't in this area. I'm glad you came, I think I'd have been a bit overwhelmed here."

The Claims manager points out that the stream flows from the Mountains not to them so the flow is from east to west. However the plot of land they are looking at would not be significantly affected by the water flow from Fisk's hill to the east, as the steam itself is actually not on Fisk's property. A small tributary from that hill does flow into it, as does one from Flint's hill, but the majority of the stream's flow originates in the higher mountains further to the east. 

 Winston tells the women "Looks like you could go in any direction from that claim for your farm. Unfortunately land here in Cochise County is pretty expensive. It will cost you five dollars an acre." Sonoma asks, "Sir, Could you please tell us who owns the next hill?" He looks up the notation in his books and says "That hill is owned by Hamilton Fisk. He's a lawyer here in Promise City."

She then says in a whisper "Kate I think I could buy the area on either side of the stream to the next landowner from money I have acquired,  but I would only have about 400 feet on each side.  It's enough to lay claim to the water rights but hard to keep people you didn't want out of. How much money were you thinking of putting into this adventure?" Nanuet overhears Sonoma ask Kate the question. He whispers, "Miss Sonoma, don't forget I am also willing to buy some land. I am willing to spend about $550. I am hoping to work on the ranch once it is settled."

"I didn't forget you" Sonoma smiles and blushes slightly.  “It's just that we're going to need start up cash too along with money to purchase stock.  And although we can build adobe we're still going to need fencing and supplies and other things, so I don't want to invest all of our cash in land.  If we did that we’d just be able to look at it and not do anything with it.  Although it's not like I'm in a huge rush but I think buying land is about to become the thing to do around here"

Nanuet replies, "Miss Sonoma, again I say you are very wise. You are right that we shouldn't be in a huge rush. If the land is most in demand now we should get it before it is gone and we can work on some of the other things later. But I am not good in ways of business so I will leave my investment up to you."  Kate says, "I can also add another $500, although I'd like to keep it a little smaller if I can. Between just Nanuet and I, we could get the 200 acres we need." 

Kate was quiet for a moment, thinking of Maggie's problem at the Lone Star. She couldn't come up with the money on her own to help Maggie, but Jake had suggested there were other ways.  "Yes, I think if we want this land, we need to buy it now. The rush doesn't seem to be quite here yet, but it may come. Sonoma, I know you were thinking of buying land of your own, but you're welcome to pitch in with us if you want. Split evenly between all of us, it would be about $335 each. We could split it differently if necessary. Flint may also be willing to pick up some of the cost, but I think we should let him reimburse us if he wants to. What do you think?"

Sonoma says, “Right now I don't need the money I have a place to stay free and a job at the cantina for as long as I like.”   Sonoma starts talking almost to herself, "We could start with fencing and build with adobe and put almost all our money into land.  I think I know where we could get some sheep to start with and they don't take near as much work as cattle.  They are not as much profit though but we should be able to sell most of what we needed to right here in town to break even.  That and music lessons should put us into a profit provided we're careful and work hard making sure we don't lose the stock.” 

Kate interjects, "Plus, with all the land being bought, this city might be about to grow quite a bit bigger. I think we can do well. I'm willing to buy the land now. 100 acres on each side of the stream, split three ways between the three of us, with Flint having an option to reimburse for a larger share. Sonoma, if you can show us how to build with adobe we can take your advice and start with sheep.  Are we all agreed?"  "Mr. Winston, where would we make payment? I don't imagine you keep large amounts of money here."

If they wish to purchase a full 200 acres that would allow them to get a plot of land the 4/10's of a mile to the next hill and 3/4's of a mile wide with the stream in the center. He says the total cost of that plot would be $ 1,000 and that they would have to leave him 10% now as a deposit for it to which they would received a receipt and exclusive option to buy. The balance would then be due to be deposited in the Arizona Territory's account at the Promise City National Bank within two business days. Once the full payment is confirmed they would receive the deed to the property, although he says that might take him a bit longer due to all the work he has to still finalize from the prior day's transactions.

Sonoma comments, “I think the land and a deed are a far better investment than putting the money in the bank around here. what with the amount of robberies that happen on a regular basis. She gives Kate a knowing look "and I know of the perfect place to keep the deed safe.  If we come into more money we can always expand towards the water source I can't see people wanting to buy closer to the mountains unless they have an unusually good relationship with the Indians in the area.  And I don't know of anyone who fits that bill, she looks at Nanuet and smiles. "If Flint is willing to go into it with us and stay on the land while we get started we should do Ok I say go for it but I have no other bills or things to worry about. Nanuet I think this may be the best investment for your money at the moment unless you want to become a silver miner and most of the good easy mines seem to be locked up. Kate it's your dream but it will be a lot of work what do you think, are we ready for this?”

Kate says, "I've never been afraid of work, and I don't think we're going to be more ready than we are now. Something to work for will be....well, it will be good for me."  Instead of reaching into her purse Katherine lifted one of the pieces of draped fabric on her dress. She carefully worked open a pin attached to the underside and pulled off a slim, paper-wrapped packet. From inside she counted out five twenty-dollar bills and handed them to Mr. Winston.  "You have a sale, sir. The deposit will be made today."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 101,  “Target and Riding Practice”, January 11th, 1882*

Sonoma goes over the maps with the clerk making sure that the land that they are looking for is what that will be outlined on the deed including as much of the water rights as possible.  As they are leaving the shop Sonoma turns to Mr. Winston "If you find that you need an assistant in the next few days please let me know. Your filing system is well thought out and I believe that it is doing what you need for it to do however you seem a little overwhelmed by the shear amount of work that you have at the moment.  If rumors hold true you are looking to be dealing with an expansion in people looking for land not just for mining but for farming also in the near future and I believe that this town will be growing by leaps and bounds I would be happy to clerk for you for a small fee at your convenience." 

Sonoma looks at both Nanuet and Kate " I didn't want to say anything before but the cave that Flint is staying in is perfect for a small herd of sheep in the back. I have been asked to negotiate with a wood elf family that has some land another person wants. They are sheep farmers and one of the things that I stipulated is that they be guaranteed sales for their crop. The person really wants the land, he agreed to ensure that but doesn't want the sheep. 

I should be able to coordinate our purchase with his deal and buy us a starter flock of good animals very cheaply. With plenty of grazing land and a cave we can begin farming and still be on the lookout for unbranded calves as the cattlemen start driving. We can also enact a crossing fee for the first year to the water. We can take payment in cattle. We have the time and patience. All we need is mud and straw and we have adobe brick. we should be all set to become farmers.” 

"You've been busy, haven't you Sonoma?" Kate laughed. "I'm afraid we're going to depend on you a great deal while we learn what we're doing. If you both don't mind, I'd like to go make the deposit right away. I'm going out to Flint's with Jake this morning, and I can fill him in on everything, but I'd like to have it all settled before I leave."  

The three returned to the El Parador and collected their money. A few minutes later they were arriving at the Promise City National Bank making a sizable deposit into the Arizona Territory's account.  Afterwards Kate returned to the Cantina, changed into her riding clothes, and went downstairs to wait for Jake. Manuel walks into the main room and heads to the table where Kate is sitting " So my little bird has decided to create her own nest and take my granddaughter under her wing at the same time"

She replies, "Word travels fast. I would say rather Sonoma is taking us under her wing. This is what Tom and I wanted, and if I can't..... Well, I can still have a place to raise horses on someday." Kate dropped her voice, remembering what Conrad Booth had said. "But you needn't worry. It will be a long while before we leave the El Parador, if we do at all."   He interjects, “My great-granddaughter is much like her mother no? this will always be your home for as long as you wish it and I will be here for a long time to come yet so tell me your plans little bird what are your dreams?”

Kate's eyes went distant. "I don't know. I stopped dreaming for a while. But I think ranching will be good for me. The smell of hay and horses keeps him close to me in a way that doesn't make me want to hide myself away.   And I will keep learning, of course. My mind seems to be waking up. It wants sustenance."  He answers, “Because you are ready and because you choose to continue.  There are many things I can teach you that will help you both to build your dream and start to live again.  As time goes on we lose those we love but need to continue until our time has past you still have much to your future my little bird it is time that you begin living life again and start dreaming again.”

"It's odd. He's been gone only three months, but it's been six since I saw him last, and six more since he was in any kind of real health. Sometimes I feel as if I've been a widow much longer, and sometimes as if it happened yesterday.  But I will continue on, and I will keep learning. And I will see you this afternoon. There are some things we should discuss, but this is not the place. Oh, and we have an important visitor today, don't we?"   They talked for a few more minutes as Mr. Gonzales had his breakfast and then he went back up to his room. Kate again settled in to wait for Jake. It was getting late, and she hoped he would be down soon.

The visit to the land office was a bit overwhelming for Nanuet. Dealing with money and owning land was a foreign concept for him. Once again Sonoma showed that she is full of surprises handling herself very well and showing her unlimited potential and knowledge in many areas. "She would make an excellent wife" he thinks to himself, "but may not want to settle down. Although she was talking about getting her own land and building a home."  Thought swirled through Nanuet's head and he tried to take stock of everything going on right now.

Sonoma scurries from the kitchen with a platter of food for her great grandfather and places a large plate of finger foods before Nanuet as she sits down at the table with him  "Are you ok with the way the land deal went? I know you told me to go ahead but it is your money and I don't want you to feel trapped into something you don't want to do. I just though that by having you as an owner of the ranch we can ensure that the total place is safe from Indians as you have a very good relationship with the local tribe. 

By having Kate as the visual front of the ranch we should not have as many problems from the humans and I think I can deal with the other peoples that are around. it should also be a good place for your wolf she will be well fed and safe from hunters looking for wolf fur to send back east.  But if I went to far or did something your not comfortable with please tell me I don't want you disappointed in what I did.” 

As Sonoma begins talking Nanuet is shaken from his thoughts. He listens to her talk but can't help but to let his eyes wander over her.  "Sonoma, slow down. Slow down." He stands up and grabs both of her hands tightly in his, pulls her up from her chair and looks into her eyes. "I am very pleased with what has happened. I am even more pleased that you have joined us in this deal. I have not been settled into anything in a long time and the last few days have been very busy. It seems I have so much to do, but I never want to leave your side. Also, it has been dangerous around here, being shot at twice in the same day, people starting fires, and I am sure there are many things I have missed." 

He takes a deep breath then continues. "This is a big step in life for all of us. I didn't have the intentions of settling down here when I came to this town. I have met some companions and now you and everything is going so fast. Sonoma, I think" he stammers "uh, I think I had better go take care of some things." Nanuet is blushing and stuttering now. "I need to get some supplies for the Apache and some things for myself as well. I want to meet you for a private conversation later, maybe before or after dinner or your work at the Lone Star. I plan on going to visit the Apache tomorrow if things work out, I would like you to come with me if you are able." 

With that Nanuet grabs some food from the platter that Sonoma brought out and then turns to leave. He stops, turns back around and reaches for Sonoma again, pulls her close to him and then kisses her before rushing out the door. Jake eventually gets out of bed and wanders downstairs to get a quick breakfast. He is given the note from Nanuet, read's it and scribbles on it leaving it for him. He heads back up stairs to get ready to go out with Katherine.

Sonoma stands speechless and frozen in the middle of the room watching as Nanuet bolts from the cantina she hears her great-grandfather chuckling as he climbs the stairs to his room. As she looks at the mostly empty plate on the table a smile begins to creep across her face which is turning a deep crimson. she gathers the dirty dishes from the table and heads for the kitchen.

Jake gathers his pile of weapons, extra ammo, and his torn clothing that both he and Ruby have accumulated. He leaves the leather duster folded up for Ruby. He acquires from Dorita some lunch to travel and goes looking for Katherine.  "You look lovely this morning." Jake greets her in the main room of the Cantina. "I have some lunch packed. And I have all the guns and ammo we'll likely need, though you should bring your own guns. I'm ready when you are." 

“Smart man, complementing an armed woman early in the morning; but I look like I do any other day we go out riding,” She pushed her dark braid back behind her shoulder. “I have Tom’s pistol and the Derringer. I think I’m going to need a holster at some point though. The Derringer fits just fine here,” she patted her chest, “But having the pistol in my pocket is clumsy.” Jake follows her out to the horses. "I'm sure that is a lovely spot for the derringer, but a bad spot to draw it with nobody noticing. At least I would notice you putting your hand down the front of your dress." 

“If I need the derringer that badly, I’m not terribly concerned about who notices me pulling it out.” Jake climbs a tad clumsily into the saddle. "And you DO look lovely any day you go out riding." He kicks his horse mostly forward and manages to miss hitting his head on the way out. “We’ll need to see Flint while we’re out there, I need to let him know what I found out at the land office. What are these other resources you mentioned yesterday? The other things that came out of the caves?” Kate asked as they left Promise City. 

"Yes, that's what I meant." Jake gives her a friendly smile. "I know you think they don't belong to us. You have a big heart and want to help your friends and don't quite have all the money you'd like to do so. You need to make some priority decisions. In my experience sometimes doing the proper thing isn't the right thing." Jake shrugs his shoulders and doesn't pursue the matter further.  He meant the box of jewels. Jake didn't know that the owner would be here today. It was something he should have back; she had no right to pilfer it for herself. Kate had thought they had pulled something else out, something Jake hadn't told her about. She sighed quietly. 

The day is warming nicely, the sky is blue and the winds are mild. The ride out is leisurely, and Jake seems to take special pleasure in the low rolling landscape covered with scrub brush, low cactus, mesquite trees and the sporadic saguaro cactus in it's familiar man-waving form. Almost like he is seeing them for the first time.  Kate watched Jake as they rode out toward Flint’s ranch. His expression was one she hadn’t seen before. Relaxation. His eyes were always busy, pulling in and processing information, always looking for the next danger. “You should stop and look more often, there’s great deal of beauty to be seen if you stop searching for the ugly.” 

Jake nods and smiles back, holding back a snide remark. 'It's not the ugly I'm searching for' he thinks, 'If you lived like I live Katherine Kale perhaps you'd understand'.   “I've been watching you." Katherine raised her eyebrow at him. "Ride. I've been watching you ride." Gods she is sensitive, or at least pretends to be thinks Jake. "I can sit on a horse and get where I'm going, but I need to be able to really RIDE this thing. I'm a city boy at heart, and you didn't need to be able to gallop a horse, jump over prickly pear and shoot over your shoulder in downtown Philadelphia." He takes a cursory glance around them as they travel. "I've been trying some of the things you do, not very successfully. So show me what I’m doing wrong." 

“Well, first let me say I’m glad to not see spurs on you. And if I ever do, I’ll shoot you myself.” Kate laughed at the surprised look on Jake’s face. “Well, we both know I can’t hit but it would probably be a nervous day for you.”  “Now, riding isn’t a passive activity. You can’t just ‘sit on the horse and get where you’re going.’” She laughed. “You sir, bounce. There’s no avoiding going up and down when you ride, so you have to control it. You flex the muscles in your legs and rear and move yourself up and down with the rhythm of the horse.” 

They went through several different exercises until Jake sat more confidently in the saddle. “The horses training makes a big difference too. So we’ll have to train your mount while we train you.” For the next two hours she put him through galloping, trotting, running, and walking exercises until he and the horse had gotten to know each other. “It’s not good to work the horse for too long, we should switch for a while.” 

Jake’s carefree demeanor fades when they stop for weapons lessons. "There is a world of difference between target shooting and defending yourself with a gun. But the more you shoot your gun the less likely you'll mess up when defending yourself. Keep your weapons cleaned and oiled, many a body is in boot hill because their weapons jammed.”  “You’ll have to show me how to do that, I never learned. Of course, I never had occasion to.” 

Jake nodded and went on. “No fancy shooting, when you point your gun at a man it is because you intend to kill him. No trick shots, no taking out an arm or a leg, no trying to shoot their gun outta their hands. Aim at the torso, shoot to kill. That pistol of yours is double action, if you have the time on the first shot pull the hammer back first and steady the gun with both hands or lean it on something. The full trigger pull on a double action moves the weapon a bit in your hands. The most important part is how you move the trigger. You don't PULL the trigger that will jerk the gun in your hand. If you'll pardon the analogy, you squeeze the trigger like a lover." 

“I understand,” she nodded, and tried squeezing a couple times. “You know, a lover’s a lot more fun.” "I won't argue you that one."  Jake takes some of the old torn clothes and places them around a man shaped saguaro cactus. He shows her how to properly fire her pistol and derringer. There is an awkward moment when she is still holding the pistol incorrectly. Jake comes up behind her, stoops a bit and puts his arms around her correcting her grip. He feels her tense, but he just shakes her arms a bit and whispers 'loosen up' into her ear. When she has it right he removes his arms and says nothing more about it. He also has her fire the shotgun and rifle. He has her reload the weapons and fire them again and again. He practices with his Colt from the draw, alternating targets between a saguaro wearing a torn shirt and a small block of wood balance in mesquite branch. 

During lunch Jake says to her, "I know you don't like guns, and are having trouble with shooting a man. I hope it never is easy for you. But you MUST be as good as you can at it." “That’s why I asked you to show me, Jake. We didn’t have to be here very long before I realized then even if I minded my own business absolutely, chances are I would need to defend myself at some point. And we both know I can’t mind my own business.” 

Jake wisely chooses to shut his mouth. Kate hesitated a moment and looked at Jake. Just as she had in the rustler’s cave, she again decided to trust him. “Can I talk with you seriously for a minute?” He looks up from his lunch and looks her in the eyes. There is no expression on his face as he is quiet for a moment. "Sure." His eyes never waver from hers. “You and the others, we’ve only known one another for two weeks. But the woman you’ve met isn’t really me. She’s just a shadow. And she walks around wrapped in propriety and keeping as busy as she can to avoid falling apart completely.” 

"Nearly every incident that has made me upset was more about how it reminded me of..." She paused and took a breath. “Tom Whipple’s interest upset me not because he was looking, but because I believed he was a married man, and more so, because it made me think of MY Tom. Earlier when you were correcting my stance and I stiffened up…being touched by any man makes me think of him.” 

“Anyway, I just want you to know that I’m not a delicate little child shocked by everything she sees. I know prostitution, killing, lying, all sorts of things go on. And I’ve lied in my life, I’ve flirted and played and broken a heart or two. I’m not pretending I have the kind of experiences you and Ruby have. Just don’t assume from what you’ve seen in two weeks that I’m so proper you need to walk on eggshells, I just might surprise you.” “Sorry, I’ve just been beginning to feel trapped in this role with all of you. I don’t want you all to be shocked when you start to see the pieces of me you don’t expect,” she laughed. 

While Katherine talks Jake can't help marveling at the resemblance. He had put it aside before, but it is more than looks. "Like the swagger n' strut of the woman who was part of Deadeye's gang back in the cave?" A little bit of a smile sneaks on to his lips. "I can understand missing somebody." Jake looks out across the landscape to the mountains that rise up suddenly and starkly from the low rolling hills. "I think bits of Katherine stand out quite clearly from shadow. And by the number of people you seem to attract I mustn't be the only one who thinks so. " A small lizard climbs up on a nearby rock. Jake smoothly reaches down and picks up a small pebble and quickly throws it. It only misses by an inch but the creature is gone as soon as the pebble strikes. "I'm looking forward to meeting the rest of you." He laughs. Don't ask me why I feel so protective of you he thinks. 

“I attract people? I think you’re forgetting that Ruby is standing next to me most of the time." She paused and laughed. "Swagger. I rather enjoyed that, in a terrified kind of way." “Anyway, thanks for listening. Sometimes it’s nice to talk to someone who isn’t going to try to fix things, or make me feel better. Sometimes you just need to be able to say things to let them go.” She was quiet for a moment. “You know, sometimes you remind me of my brother Henry, he’s a smart-ass too,” she grinned.  Jake gets up and brushes the scraps of lunch of his legs. "I'd probably like him." He offers her a hand up. "Let's go."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 102,  “Welcome to our Ranch”, January 11th, 1882*

Chester wakes up mid-morning with a hangover. Haven't had one of those in a while. Now I remember why. He clears his head and dresses. Chester walks out to the stable. He checks on his horse, a Morgan by the looks of him. "Well, I guess I'm going to have to give you a name. I can't think of one right now, but we'll see if any come to mind. Let's see if your former owner took good care of you." Chester looks over the horse, checking over everything and brushing the animal. "The most important thing to a cavalryman is his horse, so ya better take care of it, if ya don't want to walk," Chester says in his best imitation of his training sergeant in St. Louis. 

"Well, you look to be in fairly good health, but your shoes are worn. What say we get you some new ones?" The horse just looks at the ex-soldier. "I can see, we're going to need to work on our communication skills." He chuckles as he leads the Morgan up to Weller's Blacksmithing.  "Hi there," Chester says to the blacksmith. "Do you do horseshoes."  Henry Weller replies, "Yep. Been doing that for years. Do you need it done today?"  "Yes, sir, if you have time. My horse's shoes are getting worn." 

He replies, "Give me a few hours. I'm fixing some picks from the Lucky Deuce, right now. But I can take a break by shoeing your horse. Just leave him here and come back."  "OK. How much will this cost?"  Weller states his cost.  "That'll be fine. I'll be back later." Chester stomach rumbles, so he goes back to the El Parador for breakfast. 

After his meal, he heads up to his room to clean his rifle and six-gun. Having taken care of his horse and himself, Chester buys a rifle sheath for the saddle and a new horse blanket from Frye's Harness Shop and ammunition from Kelly's Dry Goods. Seeing he has some time, he makes the rounds of the saloons to see if he can find anyone interested in becoming a mine guard. If anyone is, Chester leaves his name and address and gets the applicant's.  Once his horse is ready, Chester rides out south until he finds an open area. He thinks to himself, “I need to practice shooting with my left. I can't hit a thing on horseback.” 

Nanuet spends the rest of the late morning and early afternoon about town doing some shopping. He buys himself some more bullets from his rifle and supplies to properly clean it as well as a piece of buckskin so that he can make himself a new pair of shoes. He is aware of the looks that he gets in some of the stores but tries to ignore them and be as business like as possible. 

He also gathers the supplies that the Apache has asked for and keeps that bill separate to be paid for out of the bounty money from Curly Bill. The lumber is still not ready and there seems to be a brisk business going on at the lumberyard with lots of folks placing orders to be brought to new claims that were recently purchased.    Nanuet feels a little weary from the long previous day so he heads back to the Druid's grove across from the El Parador for a couple hours of rest before handling the lumber.

Ruby finally drags herself out of Jake’s bed, with a smile she can’t get rid of. She wanders back to her room and distractedly gets dressed and fixes her hair. The thought occurred to her to head to Tombstone but she instead decides to see Nanuet. She was too happy to ruin her day with the business of Tom Kale. She grabs an apple on the way out of the Cantina. 

Ruby walks over to the grove. She wanders around a bit, as she has never been there before. She looks down and sees Maska, Nanuet’s wolf, staring at her. She drops to her knees slowly and sits on her feet. She stretches out her hands for the wolf to smell. The wolf comes towards her slowly, then smells her and Ruby can see the wolf relax a bit. She reaches out and pets the wolf under her head, on her neck. “My you are beautiful, aren’t you?” she says out loud. “How do you say ‘You are beautiful’ in your language Nanuet?” Ruby says smiling. The elf had been standing behind her and she knew it, although she wasn’t sure if he had been trying to be quiet or not. 

”Emo'onahe” Nanuet replies in a heavy accent. It had been a long time since he had spoken in his native language to another person. Recently it had been reserved for his prayers and communicating with Maska. 
Ruby tries to repeat Nanuet’s words but mangles them badly, laughing as she does. “Oh well, I hope she gets the idea.” Ruby stands and faces the elf. “I was wondering if you could help me with something. I think you Indians have some pretty exotic mating rituals, no? Something a bit on the wild side maybe?” Ruby tries to keep her laugh in as Nanuet turns scarlet. 

Nanuet’s embarrassment is obvious. A look of shock crosses his face and he takes a step back. “I am not sure what you are talking about Miss Ruby. Exotic uh… mating rituals?”   “I was just kidding, silly, you know, a joke?” She pats him on the arm. “I know you have been able to help heal people, I mean, you helped heal me that day in the caves. I would like to know more about healing, for when you aren’t around. Maybe you could teach me some things?”   “Oh, of course I knew you were kidding!” Nanuet laughs nervously and then clears his throat. “I would be glad to teach you about healing. I actually have someone over here that is need of our help. Follow me.” 

Nanuet leads Ruby through the grove until the two are standing in front of a small bed made of woven branches and filled with grasses and leaves. Inside is a young bird. The bird gets excited at Ruby’s approach and it is obvious that its wing is damaged as it thrashes about.   “He'kotoo'êstse” Nanuet says in a calming voice and he crouches down closer to the injured animal. The bird immediately calms down and settles into the bed. “Our little friend here has a broken wing.” He says turning to Ruby. “Together we will mend it using what the earth provides, herbs and other natural medicines. Also, if you are committed we can use spiritual energy to assist and help the bird heal.” 

Ruby sits on her feet next to the bird. “Poor little thing. What can we do to help it? I don’t think I have any spiritual energy to help, although I wish I did.”    “Ruby your spirit is very strong. You need to learn how to focus it, and that may be where your problem lies.” Nanuet chuckles as various thoughts of Ruby’s antics go through his head. “We will work on both ways of healing together. Come with me, we will go for another walk.” 

The two walk through the grove and stop at a small flowering plant growing in little bunches close to the ground. The flowers are purple in color and grow in a pattern that would remind one of a brush used to clean bottles.  “Here, we need a small amount of this plant. It will help the bird to rest peacefully.” 

As the two pick the plants Nanuet smiles peacefully. “This is where I find my nanomonestôtse or peace, here with the earth, and among plants and animals. Miss Ruby, where do you find your peace? Do you have religion?”  “Religion? I swear to the gods that’s about it,” she smiles. “As for peace I don’t think on it much. I guess I don’t have any.” Ruby looks at the flowers in her hand. “I just go along day to day Nanuet, I don’t think about the future or things bigger than I am. I just try to get to another day.” She pauses, “But maybe finding some peace would be a good thing. What does this peace of yours feel like?” 

“A very interesting question Miss Ruby. I am not sure I have ever stopped to ask what peace feels like. I would say it feels unique, unlike anything else, that is certain. It is the moment where everything comes together and you can stop thinking about your troubles, even if just for a moment. When your head is clear and everything is just right. You will find your peace Miss Ruby, I am certain of it.”  Ruby smiles to herself. She had found some of what Nanuet described, earlier that morning, even if only for a few moments. She only hoped she could find more of it. 

They make their way back to the bird and Nanuet starts showing Ruby how to prepare the herbs and lay them in the birds bed so that the oils and scents will calm the little creature and allow it to rest. Ruby is only half-paying attention. All she can do is watch the little bird flutter around helplessly, with nothing she can do to help herself. Ruby slowly outstretches her hand to the bird and starts singing a lullaby, the first calming song that comes to mind. She touches the bird and closes her eyes, trying her best to calm and settle it. She goes through her whole song, wishing that the bird could get better. She finishes the song and slowly opens her eyes. As she does the little bird suddenly flies up and lands on her still outstretched hand. Ruby is speechless with surprise. 

Nanuet watches, apprehensive at first, especially when Ruby reaches out to touch the floundering animal, but then he relaxes. He feels the energy as it flows from her to the injured bird, mending the wing perfectly. 

“I think you have found your nanomonestôtse.” Nanuet says smiling. “I know I have found some peace in that special voice of yours. There is something in your voice, something magical. I almost found myself captivated by it.” Nanuet stands gracefully and offers his hand to Ruby pulling her to her feet. “You have done well; just remember how you felt when you healed the bird. Practice and it will come to you more naturally over time. I can show you more plants and their healing properties another time.” 

Ruby smiles at Nanuet. He was a kind man even after the terrible things he had been though. Then again, they all had terrible things they had lived through. Oh well, no need to dwell on it she thinks. She touches Nanuet’s face. “Thank you, Nanuet, you have shown me something special today. Sonoma is very lucky to have you.” She ignores his blush and gives him a small kiss. “See you later!” as she turns on her heel and heads back to the El Parador.

After spending the time with Ruby, Nanuet feels a little more refreshed. He heads back to the lumberyard only to find out that the goods were already being delivered. He jogs over to the Lone Star hoping to beat the lumber there. He arrives about the same time and begins looking for Tom so that he can get to work. Tom Whipple and Jeff Mills come out to help. William Whipple also comes outside but makes no attempt to assist. Teddy Whipple was also in the tavern but quickly found other things to do with his time. 

Three employees of the lumberyard, humans Neman Sanders and Roy Ryder and wood elf Juan Tolucca all assist. Despite the six men working on it takes over two hours to unload, as Tom insists on having it all be brought up on the roof. His concern is that if it is left around outside it will disappear given the towns new demand for timber. Sanders agrees with his reasoning, stating that they are now posting a night guard at the lumberyard for the same reason. 

Using ladders to get up to the roof and some heavy-duty winches, pulleys and platforms borrowed from Calhoun's brickyard, they manage to get all of the wood hauled up to the roof. Once up top, Jeff Mills takes charge directing which timbers should be placed where.  Once the work is completed Tom invites all of the men inside for a complimentary mug of beer and a platter of fried chicken. During the snack Sanders comments to Tom "It's a good thing you locked in the price for this order last night. Both Zack Morand and a miner named Elliott came in with the large orders for timber this morning. Neil's been able to double his prices as a result."  

Jeff hands Nanuet three $1 bill ands says "Thank you very much. Please come by tomorrow morning too if you can, that's when the first load of bricks will be delivered. " Nanuet thanks him for the pay and the food and drink although he passes on the chicken. He says "I can work the morning for you, but I have some things to attend to in the afternoon. I will see you bright and early."  Nanuet gathers all of things and rushes back to the El Parador to find Sonoma.

When Ruby got back to the El Parador, she grabbed the leather duster and headed to Mr. Gonzales room. She knocked and he answered the door.  "Good afternoon, Mr. Gonzales. I was hoping you'd have some time for me today. I brought this back," she thrusts the duster at him, "black, he'd like black. And have you figured out those other items? 

He replies, "I have had a chance to examine and test both the piccolo and the bell. The piccolo is magical and has the ability to cast songs. Five specific songs are imprinted into it. It could be used by any spellcaster, however its full potential can only be realized when in the hands of a bard. However, to be able to use the magic one must be proficient with this type of instrument, which I am not, nor do I believe any of my other little birds are at the moment. In the meanwhile, it is still a highly crafted musical instrument that is impervious to most type of damage, so might still be of use to you. 

"Magical, huh? I know just who should get this piccolo but I'll have to talk it over with Kate and Jake first." She glances at Mr. Gonzales and laughs. "Oh don't worry, they'll see my logic well enough."    He continues, “The other item is a Bell of Interruption. When sounded it sends forth a sound that resonates for a full three minutes, during which any spellcaster within the immediate radius of the sound it is hindered from casting any spells.” 

“Thank you.  Oh and I am hoping you can help me, you know, with my reading," she says blushing.  She slows down and sighs. "Kate is out today with Jake so I thought we could spend some time together.” They spend the next three hours with him instructing her in both reading and also how to detect if an item is magical. She finds that one he has given her a minimum of direction in this that seeing the magical aura around items becomes second nature provided that she focuses her concentration upon the item.

She says, “Thanks for the help with my reading. As you can tell I never really felt the need to study much in school. I figured I had other, um, talents to fall back on and I wasn't really wrong. But it's not a bad thing to know, right?" Mr. Gonzales smiles and Ruby and shakes his head. "When do you think the jacket will be done? So I can give it to Jake. He needs it," she laughs again.   He replies, "Maybe a day, maybe two if I encounter difficulty. I've got a few ideas about how to change it. I'll try the easier way first, but if the item is especially resistant to spells I'll have to try something else. Don't worry, I enjoy a good challenge."  She answers, “I bet you do. It must get so boring sitting up here all the time. I would go crazy."  With that Ruby gives him a smile and walks out.  She returns to her room and falls asleep with many thoughts in her head.

Meanwhile, Katherine and Jake rode toward Flint's cave to make her visit before they went back to Promise City.  "Flint, we're here!" Kate called out. She looked over at Jake and his bruise. "What happened to your face anyway?" Jake gingerly touches the bruise. "Heh, I was a little slow to duck." He gives her that boyish that's all you need to know grin. "Alright, keep your secret." Kate shook her head. 

A moment later Flint came out of the mouth of the cave. "Good afternoon," Kate said swinging down from Meribel's back. "I've got plenty of news for you. As of this morning, Nanuet, Sonoma, and I own 200 acres stretching from your claim over to Hamilton Fisk's hill. 100 acres on each side of the stream. It's about three-quarters of a mile across all told."  Katherine looked over at Jake and winked. She could keep a secret now and then herself. 

"The land cost five dollars an acre.”  He replies, "Five an acre! Prices sure have dropped since last year. And you say that Arizona Land Agent Fisk went and bought himself that next hill over?"   She replies, "From the papers at the land office, I thought I understood Fisk to have owned that hill since March of 1880. But yes, he owns the hill in the generally eastern direction."   Flint replies, "I think you're confused. Fisk is the land office guy. This was unclaimed land that Pete bought from the Arizona Territory last summer. 

"Flint, Mr. Dennis Winston is the land office man. The Deputy County Recorder. When we looked over the maps to find the plot of land next to your claim, he had notes that ownership of your land was transferred to you. It was previously claimed by Fisk in March of 1880, same as the other hill. There was a second mark for July fifth, 1881. The day owner ship was transferred to you and your partner.  I thought one hundred dollars an acre sounded horribly inflated, even for land where silver might be found. Flint, Hamilton Fisk cheated you." 

WHAT! HE'S A DEAD MAN! Where did I put my dynamite?" He exclaims.   She says, "I appreciate your anger, but how will getting arrested and rotting in jail for the rest of your life help?  It's got to be illegal to pose as the land officer. Do you have any paperwork that names Fisk as the land officer? Any records of the sale at all?"  She caught Jake's eye. "Don't let him go running off," she mouthed.

Jake says, "If you have some hard evidence, we can take it to the lawyer Berg and see if you have a case against Fisk. He's pretty slippery though. And weasel like him won't be easy to blow up." Jake turns to Katherine. "If Fisk has been involved with any of this, I'd gather up all the paperwork and have Berg check it out. Including your deal. And you should have the border markers on the land between him and you triple checked."  He says,  “Pete negotiated the deal. The only paperwork I have is the deed.”  She says, "Well, let's have a look at the deed, at least."

He goes back into the cave and unlocks the truck, finding the paper inside of a old cigar box. He hands the entire box to Katherine. Also in the box is a copy of a map that looks identical to that in the Claims office, with the dimensions of the twenty acres clearly plotted out. The only other item in the box is a photograph of Pete standing beside a young man and a young woman with a horse behind them. The man is wearing a Sheriff's badge. The woman is also wearing rancher's clothing. 

It deed is a standard document issued by the Arizona Territory. Rather than being just a transfer of land on the original deed Fisk apparently paid Dennis Winston to reissue a new deed with the names of Peter K. Grammer and Flint Greymountain prominently listed. The deed is signed by Winston with Deputy County Recorder listed after his name. A second line has been added below Winston's with the words "witnessed by" in very small type and the Fisk's signature boldly written followed by his lawyer credentials.

She comments, "We could talk to Mr. Berg, but the deed at least seems to be in order. Unusual, but in order. Usually the original deed would just be transferred. Mr. Winston might remember Fisk asking him to draw up this new deed, I'll speak to him as well. Do you know who the people are in the picture?"  He replies, "Not family, Pete didn't have any. Those are some old friends of Pete's from back in the late 50's and early 60's. Pete used to talk about their adventures together. Don't know their last names but the lawman's first name was Woody and the girl is their friend Jessie."

Kate handed the papers to Jake. "What do you think?" "I think Fisk is a weasel. and I'd still have Berg look at this if I was you. I guess it will stand up in court given any questions, but it does look funny." Jake hands it back.  Kate says, "I don't like the idea of you not having this in hand Flint, but I don't like the idea of no one here to keep an eye on the cattle and horses either. Would you like me to take that in and have Mr. Berg take a look at it?" 

Kate then comments, "Fisk has nothing to do with the land we bought today. It was unclaimed. He's nothing more than our neighbor. I will get the boundaries checked, however. I don't know why he'd want to interfere with us but you can never tell."  She then says, "Do me a favor Flint, and keep your dynamite in your pocket for now. Let's see if we can hit Fisk where it hurts. His reputation and his pocketbook."

Kate then attempts to change the subject back to that of the ranch saying, “So we bought the land.  It's up to you how much money you want to put toward that cost, or if you want to put any in at all. Sonoma knows a great deal more than any of us what to do. She suggests we build with adobe, and knows where she can get a good flock of sheep to get things started. I know we hadn't planned on sheep, but we must do something while we work toward building a cattle herd and a good horse stable. What do you think?"   He says, “I don't know a damned thing about any of this, so I'll let you guys take the lead on all of this. Sheep, cows, horses, I don't know anything about any of them so six of one and half-dozen of the other as far as I'm concerned. As long as it works I'm all for it."

"Alright Flint. We should have the deed in hand in a couple of days, we've already paid. Someone should be out tomorrow or the next day to give you an update, and hopefully get the lumber for fencing. With so much land being bought, I'm afraid the cost of lumber will go up as well, but we'll do the best we can. We won't need to fence off everything right away."  Kate walked up to Flint and shook his hand. "Seems we're in business, partner. I'll see you in a couple days. Ready Jake?"  She swung up on Meribel's back. "We'll have a home, dear," she whispered to the horse. Meribel pranced, picking up on Kate's excitement. "Welcome to our ranch," she grinned to Jake.

Flint sees them getting onto their horses and yells out "Hold on just one minute there. You ain't going nowhere without that that body over there in the cave!"


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 103,  “Grandfatherly Advice”, January 11th, 1882*

"Oh damn, I'd forgotten about that." Kate turned Meribel back. "Flint, how am I supposed to carry that body out of here? And then, where am I going to put him? Get him a room at the El Parador?"  She turned to Jake. "There's a bounty hunter staying at the Long Branch. Do you think there's any chance he would pay us 75% of the bounty and take him to Texas for us? Is it worth losing the 25% to avoid making the trip?"

Jake replies, "Bounties are something I've never dealt with. Do we even reliably know how much the bounty is and where in Texas?"  She says, "As far as I know, the only way to find out is to go to Texas, and if we have to do that we might as well take him ourselves."   Jake says, "I've got a few business items to clear up in town, we ought to be heading back." Jake mentions to Katherine. "It wasn't my idea about Curly Bill, your other friends dragged him out. One of us can go try and make a deal tonight I suppose."

She says, “Why don't you head back then, if you have things to do. As you said, this isn't your problem."  Kate tied the reins to one of the posts near the cave entrance. "Flint, you must have some tunnels you and Pete dug that we can stuff him in until I can get him moved. It's almost three hundred miles to El Paso, I can't see having time to make the trip. I'll talk to the bounty hunter tonight and see what I can get for him."

Jake takes off his hat and runs a hand through his hair. "Perhaps I deserved that for my insensitivity." He takes a moment to put the hat back on his head. "So before my bluntness does any more damage today, can I say that I am worried to let you ride back by yourself. We seemed to be swimming in folks shooting at us." He looks around the ranch imagining it's potential and fails.

She says, "I doubt anyone's actually shooting at me. I'm not much of a threat. " She put her hands in front of her face and rubbed her forehead for a moment. "Listen, I'm sorry. Let's just get this guy moved so he can stop fouling up Flint's cave and get back to town, okay?" 

The three of them manage to move Curly Bill's body into a tunnel and roll a large stone in front of the entrance to keep any animals out. Once that was done, Kate took the deed from Flint.  Kate says, "I'll have Mr. Berg look at this, and I'll be back tomorrow to either get rid of Curly Bill or bury him. I'll see you then."   Kate untied Meribel and swung up. "I'm ready, let's go." Flint thanks them for their help and welcomes them to the neighborhood.

As they head back into town they ride for a bit without speaking. After a short while Jake breaks the silence. "You know, maybe you are right about not being shot at. It's probably me. You ought to consider that seriously." Before Katherine can respond Jake continues, "I need to go see Berg when I get back, If you'd like I can drop it off and ask him to look it over. You're certainly welcome to see him yourself, whatever you think is best."

She says, "Thank you, I'd appreciate that. I'm sorry I snapped you. I'm just, well, a little overwhelmed. There's a lot going on and I don't seem to know what's what anymore. But at least I'm tired enough that I don't have to get drunk to fall asleep anymore," she said in a failed attempt at humor. You'll be fine." Jake smiles at her reassuringly. "You just needed to get active again." 

They get back to town and they figure they have about an hour and a half before meeting the others for dinner. They split up, Jake heading over to the lawyer Berg's office.   Jake stops in to see Mitchell Berg. "Thanks for all your help, you did good. I have a deed here from Flint the prospector outside of town. We were talking and, well take a look yourself. It seems that Mr. Fisk helped him out. Can you look it over and see if he has any legal recourse over the slippery deal that was done to him, and of course does he really have ownership of that property. Katherine Kale or I will come back tomorrow to find out what you advise." 

"Secondly, I need a boiler plate contract for transportation between myself and Morand." Jake explains the details and where to leave it open for the final negotiations and pricing.   He replies "Easy enough, since I've just written up the same thing for the Fisk-Seawell Gold Mining Company."  Jake says, "Oh and I have a small bit of personal business you can do for me. I figure that if I have a will giving my mine rights to someone in case of my demise I would be less of a target for someone looking to cash in on confusion in that unlikely occurrence." He replies "Makes sense. That was the one thing that surprised me about Fisk's deeds with the miners, although I'm sure he did that just to keep them from killing each other." 

Jake gives him a wry smile. Jake and the lawyer sit down to assemble the necessary document. "Beneficiary's last name is Cooke." Mitchell says as he passes the document to Jake for signature. "I assume she is related?"   "Yes, it would stand up in court." Jake signs the document and asks for a copy to be made that he can put in a lock box and for Berg to keep the other. Jake shakes Berg's hand, thanks him and is on his way.   Jake looks to find Seawell to arrange that meeting with the miners and Morand to arrange a time to discuss the contract for hauling the ore. Morand suggests that they meet later that evening at the Drover's Hotel and Saloon.

Katherine slipped through the quiet Cantina and up to her room, thankful no one tried to speak to her. Tomorrow morning she would return to the land office and visit Mr. Berg. Today there was still the arrival of President de Sucre and the box of jewels to worry about. Jake was right that she felt they didn't belong to them, but as something that came out of the caves, she didn't have the only say. 

The matter of the bounty hunter was more troubling. In the back of her mind was the thought that once he had the body in hand, he might just take it. But a trip to Texas with a decaying corpse was out of the question. If she at least had any idea what the bounty should be she could cover the cost of the Apache's supplies herself and just bury the man. She could talk to Conrad Booth at dinner and see if he could give her any advice. He already knew one of her secrets, she might as well share another.  Kate sat down in the rocker by the window to think things over, but before she got far she had fallen asleep in the chair.

Ruby wake ups after her nap still feeling good. She walks over to Kelly's Dry Goods at 5:00 so they would still be open. She tries on her dresses and Mary makes a few adjustments on the spot. Ruby thanks her and makes her way back to the El Parador. She puts her dresses away and goes back to the main room for a drink and then dinner. Once dusk arrives, Chester rides back to town, and checks at the front desk of the El Parador for messages. He sees Ruby in the common room. "Evening, Ruby. Can I join you for dinner?"

"Mr. Martin, you don't even need to ask. Please have a seat." Ruby smiles at him as he sits. "It's about time we had a chance to talk. Have you found a job yet?"  He replies, "Thank you. Please, call me Chester or Chet if you want. I've got a couple things I could do. One is being a guard at the same bank as Mr. Cook. The other is doing security work for his mine. From what I've seen so far, he needs the help protecting those miners. The bank actually has been a quieter job, if you can believe that. How have you been? You seemed upset yesterday, even before Mr. Cook and Nanuet went looking for the guys who shot at us."

Nanuet reaches the El Parador and before entering composes himself. He remembers how he left things and wonders nervously about the reception he will receive. When he enters he notices Ruby and Chester having a conversation. He realizes he must be filthy after the lumber work so he washes up before asking Ruby if she has seen Sonoma lately or if she knows of her plans for the evening. "Will she be working at the Lone Star again tonight?"

Ruby says, "Well, Chet, sounds like Mr. Cook is keeping you busy. You might want to be careful what you get yourself into with him, that is if you want to stay out of trouble," she says with a wink. "Yes, I think you'd make a good security guard." She looks him over for a second, "You have a trustworthy look about you." She pauses to flip her hair over her shoulder, "and from what I've seen you're a good shot."  He replies, "Why, thank you very much. I haven't been able to avoid trouble, so I might as well share it." 

Ruby says, "As for being upset, yesterday wasn't a very good day for me. Besides starting my day on a runaway stagecoach, that Mr. Adair really seems to have it out for me now that I turned down working at his Saloon. That and we have probably been taking business away from the Palace. Him spreading nasty lies was just the start of it I'm afraid. I have been trying to think of a solution to the problem so the Lone Star doesn't get burnt to the ground. I have an idea but it's not the best and I think it may be too late for it anyway." 

"What's your idea? It can't be any worse than knocking a fella out and dumping him in a pigsty." Chester grins, then gets a serious look on his face. "Can't the Marshall do something?" Ruby raises her eyebrows. "My idea is nothing for you to get involved in, believe me." She pauses, then adds with a smile, "I like you too much. I doubt the Marshall would do anything, even if we had some concrete proof." Ruby gets lost in thought for a moment. "But, let's just say that my day ended much better than it began," she says with a knowing smile. She waves Dorita over to make their order. "So what did you do before you came to Promise City?" 

"Well right before I came down to the Territory, I was doing odd jobs in Dodge City, Kansas. But it was getting boring so I thought I could come down here. Little did I know how much excitement waited in Promise City." At that moment Nanuet approaches them. 

She smiles up at Nanuet. "No, I haven't seen her recently. To answer your question, I do believe that Sonoma will be working again at the Lone Star tonight. Why don't you join Chester and I for dinner while you wait for her? He was just going to entertain me with stories about what he did before coming to Promise City to meet us."

"OK, I can join you for dinner, and I can always listen to a good tale. I am sure she will show up sooner or later. I just sort of created a situation before that I need to talk to her about sometime, but I have to be honest and say that I am not exactly in a rush." As his faces reddens slightly Nanuet pulls a chair over and sits himself at the table with the saloon girl and ex-soldier and says "So what's on the menu this evening?" Sonoma comes up behind Nanuet "Rabbit stew, fresh flat bread, cornmeal stuffing and mixed greens"

Nanuet's face turns even redder. He stands and spins around to see the young wood elf. "Hi Sonoma. We need to uh, talk." He smiles as he remembers what the kiss from earlier in the day felt like. "Do you have time before you go to the Lone Star tonight?"  She replies, “A little what do you want to talk about? let me get us all something to eat and we can talk are you hungry? everybody want plates?”

Ruby raises her eyebrow at the exchange between Nanuet and Sonoma. Nanuet was on the spot now, she thinks as she tries to hold in a laugh.  "Sonoma, can you join us for dinner too? I believe we'll all have plates. This is turning out to be a very nice dinner!" Sonoma heads towards the kitchen after dropping a pitcher of beer at the table.  Ruby notices Mr. Gonzalas sitting at a table watching the interchange at the table he lifts a glass to her as he catches her eye and winks.

Nanuet says, "Hmmm, I had kinda thought about us talking in private, but then again there should be no secrets among friends. Get the food and we can all talk."  Sonoma heads towards the kitchen after dropping a pitcher of beer at the table.  Sonoma stepped away, but was back in a flash with all of the items she has mentioned before from the menu. There were plates for everyone and everything looked delicious. The companions were eager to eat and talk. Nanuet helped her clean up the spilled beer and then spoke. 

"Well, I said I wanted to talk so I guess I will start. Sonoma, I just wanted to talk about us. As you know, I have grown very fond of you lately and before anyone's feelings get hurt I want to know how you feel. I also want to be sure your family is OK with... well with us. I am a bit older than you, not that it should matter, but you are close with your family and they are kind people. I don't want to upset them." Nanuet scanned the room and found all the eyes were on him even people who had been in the kitchen or out in the yard or behind the bar, as well as his friends, especially Sonoma's. He pauses for only a moment and then continues. "Tomorrow I plan on riding to see the Apache again, I need to see my mentor. When I do, I want to seek his blessing on the matter of pursuing you further in courtship. How do you feel about that?"

Before Sonoma can even open her mouth Mr. Gonzalas clears his throat and in a voice that covers the distance from his table to the group's table.  In a clear booming voice, strong enough for every person in the cantina to hear he says, "I see that you have taken an interest in one of my little birds.  You will now come to talk with me" at that he stands up and begins to head to his room with a quick stride not looking back. 

Sonoma pulls Nanuet up and pushes him in the direction that her great grandfather went "Well go! And quick he doesn't like to wait in matters like this. Move!"  She then sits back down at the table staring straight into her stew bowl a smile and blush on her face.  Ruby glances at Chester while waiting for Sonoma’s reply. Chester looks confusedly from Ruby to Sonoma to the slowly moving Nanuet. "Is there something I should know about?"  He takes a bite of the stew, "Mmm. This is very good."

Nanuet looks startled and a little bit confused, especially when being pushed in Mr. Gonzalez's direction. He continues to walk in that direction, looking back at Sonoma briefly and then hurrying his strides and following the man up the stairs. Manuel Gonzales leads Nanuet to his room. Once inside the door shuts and locks even though neither man is near it.  Gonzales says to him "I have been watching you and my great-granddaughter. Every indication that I have been given about you is that you are an honorable man, one who is compassionate, intelligent and loyal to your friends. Those are fine characteristics.” 

He pauses and then continues, “However, you should know that Sonoma is very young.  Just a few years back she celebrated one-century of earth-rotations, which for a wood elf would make her the human equivalent of around sixteen.  Her mother has always been very protective of her and has shielded her from many of the evils of the world. But in this time and place, and with her having physically developed into a beautiful young woman, it was unlikely that such innocence would be retained for much longer. 

I do not oppose you seeking a relationship with her, but you are both from very different worlds. You need to be sensitive of that fact. That is all that I wanted to say to you."  He opens the door for Nanuet to leave. Just as the Nanuet is about is about to depart the older wood elf says "Oh, and one last thing. If you hurt her you will live to regret it.....but not for long."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 104,  “Catfight”, January 11th, 1882*

Jake finally shows up at the Cantina. He sees Ruby, Sonoma, & Chester having dinner with four place settings. "I'll be right back down after I clean up." He quickly drops off all but his normal weapons in his room, comes down to cleanup and joins the others at the table. "Did I miss anything important?" Ruby has Sonoma bring Jake out a plate while he is cleaning up. Ruby tries not to laugh as she glances at Sonoma. "Yeah, Nanuet is upstairs asking Mr. Gonzales permission to court Sonoma." She pauses, " And Nanuet gave me a lesson today, it was the most amazing thing!" She glances around the room, "But I guess I should tell you about that later. Oh and I got some information about the er, stuff, I should tell you about that later too. She pauses again. "But I did get my new dresses today, that I can tell you," she says with a smile."

Chester says, "Evening, Mr. Cook. Glad to see you made it back alright. We were worried about you and Nanuet, when you didn't left for the hills. Did you find out who was shooting at us?"  Jake answers, "More of those outlaws from this morning. We brought back one that was one wounded from this morning to the Marshall." Jake has a bite of food and doesn't look up. "We made arrangements with a couple others so they won't be bothering us any more." He then looks up and says, "I think that half of those that attacked us this morning met their maker. We did manage to find out that the guy that hired these men over in Galeyville was an hombre named Pinto Joe Weems. We don't know who put him up to it. I expect that he is still out there somewhere." 

Chester replies, "Do you think this Weems fella will stop gunning for us now? Have you heard of him before?"  Jake says, "I've not heard of him before. But then again, I'm not from around here." Jake has another bite of food. "I don't know if he is still gunning for us." Jake stops eating and looks at Chester. "I'm not inclined to let folks think that they can throw a little money around and intimidate me. We've got ten of the $20 bills he paid out, I'd like to get the other ten or so and then make Weems regret the day he messed with Silver Jake Cook." Jake releases eye contact and has another mouthful of supper. He swallows, has a drink and smiles.   

Chester says, "Well, I never did like people shooting at me. If you want my help, you can have it."  “That's mighty brave of you Chester." Jake says with a mysterious little smile. "I'd like your expertise later. We acquired a small cannon, but it is impractical to use because it has no stand or support. I was wondering if you'd care to have a look and perhaps figure out a way to make it useful."  Ruby asks, "How did your lessons go?"  He says, "Lessons were fine. Apparently there is hope for me and horse riding."

"Oh, and before I forget, there are a couple of things you ought to know about the bank." Jake looks at Ruby and Sonoma and says in a lowered voice. "Please keep this confidential." Then in a lower voice to Chester. "I'm going to be quitting the bank job soon. Maybe tomorrow morning, depends how Condon takes it. I need to stay on good terms with him, but I don't need the employment. So if he's happy with you, the job's yours. The handy man that works there, Jones, is not to be trusted. I knew him some time ago and he me. Apparently he recommended me to Condon thinking I would help him... let's just say get access to things he shouldn't have." 

Jake pauses to let Chester absorb what he is saying. "I told Jones I didn't want any part of it, but he has been persistent. So here is my quandary, it would be awkward to go to Condon and tell him the guy who recommended me is not to be trusted. And Jones could have some information on me that might tarnish my reputation in town." Again a pause. "So I can't do anything about Jones. But you should watch him. Make sure he doesn't get close to Condon and steal his keys, and make sure he isn't observing the combination. Even better you should catch him doing something and look good to your new employer. And perhaps get the Condon brothers to better secure their keys on their person. They are frightfully easy to take." Chester and Sonoma look at Jake. "I've only seen it done before." He answers with a smile. Ruby just smiles back at his comment.

Sonoma looks at Jake with a "you really believe I'd believe that" look smiles at him and head to the bar to refill the drinks she makes sure she has a good strong one for Nanuet when he returns as she thinks he'll need it.   Upstairs, Nanuet stands outside the door with a look of shock on his face. He says "Thanks... I think" the last part at lower volume. He returns slowly to the table downstairs and notices Jake has now entered. He smiles at Sonoma and says "Well, that is done. How about an answer to my questions?" He pulls up another chair and squeezes in at the table with the others "And if you don't mind, I need a drink. A strong one."

Ruby asks, “Jake, where is Kate?"  He answers, “We rode back to town together. I thought she came back here a couple of hours ago." Chester, Jake, Nanuet and Ruby continue to enjoy their meal while Sonoma hands Nanuet the drink that was already at the table.  The quiet conversation is then interrupted by the arrival of the teenage girl seen before, again carrying a large stack of newspapers. She holds one up and yells "Promise City Herald, five cents." They look over and see in large bold type the front-page headline reading *"Catfight at the Comique"*

Ruby gets up and walks over to the girl, taking a dollar out of her bodice. She hands the girl the dollar and grabs the paper, stands right there and reads it. Jake walks over to the pregnant girl, takes another paper and says "She doesn't need change. I wouldn't keep standing here if I were you." He smiles and pushes her along. He returns to the table and hands it to Sonoma. Chester sees the headline and wonders how Ruby will take it.

The paper reads:  
_Things got really nasty at the trial of Job Kane and Marvin Keach, but it wasn’t the defendants that caused it. Observers at the trial instead were treated to a no-holds-barred verbal catfight between entertainers at the Palace Saloon and Lone Star Dance Hall and Saloon. 

The trouble began when Miss. Suzanne Foreman of Joliet, Illinois took the stand. She described how she arrived in town seeking employment in the oldest profession and found Tom Whipple of the Lone Star happy to hire her in that role. Tom Whipple then interrupted the court proceedings and had to be threatened by the judge to calm down. It should be noted that Whipple was seated beside his wife, whose objections to prostitution are well known and she obviously unaware that he had hired Miss Foreman in that capacity. Whipple was quick to accuse her of lying but when he was later given a chance to speak again under oath he opted not to. 

Miss Foreman recounted the events of that evening and how one of the gamblers, Job Kane interrupted her and her customer, Keach. It was confusing why a gambler dealt with a potential problem rather than the Lone Star’s bouncer, Jeff Mills, until Ruby West explained it to her. Apparently when Whipple hired West to provide upstairs entertainment for customers she felt it was an exclusive arrangement and saw Miss Foreman as competition. To rectify the situation she manipulated Kane into going upstairs and causing the interruption. 

Shots were exchanged between Kane and Keach, with Keach becoming injured. Keach later confirmed the events were as Miss Foreman had stated. West had an opportunity to speak in her defense. She supported the story told by her employer Whipple, however since she perjured herself in her opening statement the rest of her testimony was likewise also untrue. She had begun by stating her name as Constance Grace West with no mention of her legal last name of Cookie. The most interesting testimony however was from Jake Cookie, as he was vague about what happened and did not make any attempt to defend his wife’s honor. Then again, what kind of husband permits his wife to engage in prostitution.  

One side note to the story. This reporter attempted to locate Mr. and Mrs. Cookie last night for their side of the story, but the couple was too busy initiating a bar brawl at the Gay Lady Variety Hall and Saloon. _

Ruby throws the paper on the floor and stomps out of the Cantina. "Is it just me or is anyone else thinking that is a bad sign," Jake asks around at the table. Chester replies, "Yes. The question is, should we follow her?"  Jake leisurely gets up and picks up the paper. He reads the article and then examines the paper for the major advertisers. Jake notices that the back page of the newspaper features a full-page advertisement for the Palace Saloon.

Ruby frantically paces back and forth on the porch of the Cantina, trying to cool off. Finally she takes out her dagger and jabs it violently into the wood of the railing and then sits, head in hand. After he's read the article and enjoyed the ads, he folds up the paper and strolls outside onto the porch.  Chester thinks, “Better him than me. She's less likely to kill him."  

Seeing Ruby sitting there Jake goes over and sits down next to her. He looks at her and says with a straight face, "Bastard spelled my name wrong." "Is that supposed to be funny?" Actually when she thinks about it, it is and she laughs a little.  She says, "Ok, so explain to me then what kind of husband doesn't defend his wife's honor and lets her perjure herself and be a prostitute and can't even remember her name..."

Jake answers, "Unless an unusual opportunity presents itself, killing Baxter or Adair will only get you the rope, and Chumbley will just print a story saying you are a murderer too." Jake stares across the street without looking at her. "There are other options however. But they take time, some patience, and some planning. Money doesn't hurt either. Interested?" "I'm listening." Ruby states.  Jake whispers to Ruby, "We start by putting them both out of business." 

Katherine woke with a stiff neck from sleeping in the chair. She got up and stretched, then changed back into the simple brown dress she'd worn that morning to the land office. She took the braid out of her hair, brushed it, and left it to hang loose behind her back. Then she collected the box of jewels and went to see Mr. Gonzales. 

He came out the room with the books a few moments after she called out. "Mr. Gonzales, I hope you can help me. I don't know what to do." "And how can I assist you my little sandpiper?" he asks. Kate took a seat, set the box on the table and opened it. 

"I was out with Jake today, and he said some things that made me think. I made a decision on my own that really should have been made by all of us who went to the rustlers’ caves. It's not only my choice what happens to this box and it's contents.  It is wrong to essentially take this wealth from the others, especially when I shared in the valuables that they found. But it is also wrong to not return this to it's proper owner. By that logic we should also return the books, although I can't imagine how he could carry them away.  

Maggie Whipple needs someone to buy into her business, and these jewels could allow me to do that and help her. It seems there is no right choice to be made here, and I don't know what to do anymore. I know you can't tell me what to do, but I'd like to hear what you think."  Manuel says "What I think is that you are getting ahead of yourself here. We know that the man coming here is in one of the photographs. We do not know that he is the rightful owner of the items. Let things take their proper course."

Kate nodded and closed the box. "There's something else as well. I was speaking to Mr. Booth last night, I'm sure you know him. He told me he knew a secret of mine, and when I asked what, he said to you and I were, umm, 'having a relationship.' He was teasing of course, but he knew that you were teaching me magic, and cautioned me. He said if others observed 'the way we looked at one another' they would likely think we were involved, and that could cause trouble. He suggested we be more discreet." She shook her head. "As if we've been doing anything indiscreet."

The elderly wood elf lets out a loud belly laugh. "Ah, the imaginations that some have."  He regains his composure and says, "I wouldn't worry too much. You have nothing to fear from Mr. Booth. While I would not suggest playing at his card table I feel that he can be trusted otherwise. I am not surprised that he has deduced who and what I am, although if there has been any indiscretion it was probably from me and not you. I have such a comfort level around my family that I sometimes say or do things that others might notice.” 

She replies, "Oh, I have no fears of Mr. Booth. He was perfectly kind, but he did think such a rumor would be one Evan Adair would enjoy spreading. And I can understand being comfortable around your family, I have been comfortable with them from the first day I stayed here." 

Kate paused a moment. "You came here from Texas, and sometime in the last two years, yes? Maybe you can help me with something else. It's unlikely, but would you happen to know what the bounty on Curly Bill was? The Apache dug his body out from the caves and want us to collect the it and purchase some supplies. I don't mind doing it, but we just can't travel to Texas now. There's a bounty hunter in town, and I thought I might be able to make arrangements with him, but I can't start any negotiation if I don't know what the bounty is."

He replies, “I wouldn't know, but I do know that he had a reputation for Cattle Rustling prior to coming here to Arizona. I believe he was also arrested for attempting to rob a stagecoach and that he later escaped.”  She says, "I have some misgiving about approaching a bounty hunter. I had thought to ask him for 75% of the bounty and then take him to the body and he could take it to Texas and make a profit on the bounty there. But I'm afraid once he knows where the body is he'll decide it's easier to just take it.  Maybe I should consider going. There might be a train from Tombstone. What is the trip to Texas like?"

He replies "I think that Texas is wonderful, but I'm biased. It would probably be a very long trip. El Paso Texas isn't far from here, but if the Governor was the one who posted the bounty you would have to go all the way to the Capital of Austin, in southeastern Texas. That would be nearly 900 miles from here.

She says, "I can't be gone that long, I'm needed at the Lone Star. How am I going to move a corpse 900 miles? I wish I knew what the bounty was. If it's small enough I'd just go ahead and cover it myself and bury him."  Kate looked over at Mr. Gonzales just a bit desperately. "I have far too much to do, and no idea how to do it."  He answers, "Well you can begin by having your friends help you. I would take you to Austin myself except that it wouldn't be very safe for me. If it were I wouldn't be here in Arizona. And I also don't think you'd like the consequences of my getting killed on your behalf.”  

She says, "Indeed I wouldn't. There's no need for you to endanger yourself for this. As for getting help... Usually I would but it was brought to my attention today that my problems are not everyone else's problems. I suppose I have been something of a burden," she finished quietly. He laughs again. "A burden? You're the mortar that has been holding your friends together. Without you they would all be lost." "I think perhaps they prefer to be. I'm the only one who doesn't like being lost," she answers. 

She walked over and kissed his cheek. "Thank you for listening. I'd like to leave the box here for safekeeping if you don't mind. I should go put on a new dress and get ready for work. It's not every day you might meet a President, and I'd say that's an occasion to dress for, wouldn't you?" "Oh indeed. Although you don't need an occasion to look beautiful." 

He says "Not just the dress though, hold still." He casts and incantation and she can feel her hair moving around. He then lifts up a mirror that wasn't in his hand a moment before and she sees her reflection. Her hair has been rearranged in long curly strands, some of which drape down and others that move up onto the top of her head and fastened with a silver and diamond band. The hair also now has auburn highlights to the darker color. She hasn't seen anything quite like this style it outside of portraits of 18th century French Queens.  Gonzales stokes his chin with his other hand and says "I'm not sure? What do you think?"

Kate turned her head, holding her breath. "Fit for a Queen. It's so lovely, professeur aimé. But maybe not fit for a waitress in a Saloon." "Perhaps you're right." He snaps his fingers and her hair instantly rearranges itself back close to its original style and color, although she notes in the mirror that the silver and gold band remains, holding together the hair in the back in a ponytail. He says "They aren't real diamonds but you'd have to be very close to notice."

"I should go, Maggie will be here soon, and I still need a dress worthy of this. This will be two days without a lesson. I'll make sure to come up tomorrow." Kate kissed his cheek again. "Thank you."  She left Mr. Gonzales rooms and went back to her own. She unpacked a lovely plum colored dress, a bit too dressy for the Lone Star perhaps, but she wanted to feel pretty. Her mother had always said, the worse you felt on the inside, the more important it was to decorate the outside.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 105 “Three Saloons Revisited,” January 11th, 1882*

Ruby and Jake see Maggie Whipple half a block away coming down Fremont Street in the direction of the El Parador.  Ruby comments to Jake, "I don't think I can take her right now, Jake. Because I really do want to kill somebody." He gets up, takes a few steps forward and greets Maggie.  She says, "Well hello Jake, hello Ruby. Kate asked me to come over here a little early tonight, is she around?" "I haven't seen her in a little while, but I know she's here somewhere." Jake points over his shoulder with his thumb. "Go on in."

Ruby doesn't even look up as Maggie walks past her.  "You know Jake this town was supposed to be different and the only thing different so far is you..." "I don't know about this town being different. Perhaps we can make it different. And if not, well let's just take enough cash out of here so it doesn't matter." 

Jake opens the paper again. "Who else advertises in this rag. Let's hit Baxter in the wallet, shall we? Perhaps those advertisers can be convinced to move over to Chumbley's paper, hmmm? It would get awfully expensive for a saloon that's not making money to be the only source of advertising for a low circulation rag like this." Jake continues to thumb through the paper. "Besides suffering from the competition maybe folks might hear about the other troubles at the Palace. You know, the watered down whiskeys, the cheatin' at the gambling tables, and that Suzie woman with the clap." Jake flips another page. "It's a tough world out there." "Jake," Ruby smiles, "You are just wicked. I guess that is why I like you," she says squeezing his arm. 

Jake looks at the two page interior spread of the paper, the front page consisting only of the headline and story and the back page being the ad for the Palace. Of the two interior pages, there are five stories, which collectively take around a page interspersed with seven ads of various sizes. The largest ad, taking around one-third of a page, is for the Gay Lady Variety Hall and Saloon; there is a quarter page ad for Frye's Harness Shop and Bootmaking; three one-eighth page size ads for Cook's General Store, Drover's Livery and the Promise City Cooper Shop; and lastly two very small three-line classifieds for the Breakheart mine looking for mine workers and Lester's Funeral Parlor looking for casket makers/grave diggers.

Ruby interrupts, "Let me tell you about my day. I was going to wait for Kate but who knows where she has run off to." Ruby tells him quickly about healing the bird, but mostly about the magical items that Mr. Gonzales identified for them. "Your duster will be ready tomorrow. I think Sonoma should have the piccolo. Mr. Gonzales said it would be best in the hands of someone like her or myself and I'm certainly not taking the time to learn how to play that thing. I HATE studying. And the chime could be handy if we want to carry it around. Course, we could always try to sell it."

"You certainly are learning some astounding things." Jake says with some admiration. "I think I got my fair share of loot already. I'm happy to let them decide about the others. Think you can go back inside." "I'm not sure I'm learning as much as stumbling. I think I should be worried about what I stumble on at the least opportune time." Ruby pulls her dagger out of the porch. "Heh," she says embarrassed as she puts it back. "Yes we can go back inside. We'll let Kate and Nanuet decide about the other items. I think it's time to get ready. I really don't feel like singing though." She stands up and offers Jake a hand. "At least I got a new dress to wear," she smiles.

Meanwhile, Chester is thinking, “I hope everything's OK out there. I'd better go out and check. With that Chester walks outside to the porch. "How are you feeling, Ruby?"  She answers, "Oh I'm a bit rattled but I'll be ok. I guess I just forget the paper was coming out today." She tries to change the subject, "Are you coming to the Lone Star tonight?"  He replies, "That's good to hear. I can come to the Lone Star tonight. Will you be singing?" "I suppose so, even though I'm just not in the mood,” she answers.  

As Ruby, Jake and Chester come back inside Maggie approaches them, holding the floor-stomped paper in her hand. "Oh Ruby, I was hoping to catch you before you saw that awful rag! What dreadful lies, that Parker Baxter knows no shame. Don't let it bother you, Jeff Mills has already told Angela Young not to try to sell any of that trash in or near the Lone Star and Al Brower is doing the same at the Comique. And if anyone tries to bring a copy inside Tom wants the staff to confiscate it and refund the person their nickel." She turns to Maggie. "Thanks," she says quickly and walks away.

Jake says, "Maggie, if any of these businesses that advertise in this rag are friends of you or Tom's get them to move their ads to the Tombstone paper. You need to let Baxter feel the pain of his lies everywhere you can." She takes a look at the interior advertisers and says "Helen Cook over at Cook's General Store is a friend of mine, so I can talk to her about it. Cook, hmm, are you at all related to her husband Zeb?" "I doubt it but who knows." Jake replies hoping he has no relatives here.

Jake catches up with Ruby and brings her to a corner of the Cantina. He speaks quietly to her. "You want to hurt Adair? Do it a dollar at a time. Every dollar at the Lone Star doesn't go to the Palace. You go up on stage all depressed and let some customers slip away, he wins. I know you are not going to let that happen." Jake pushes her chin up gently. "Hmmm?"  "Now, if you decide to act on any of the suggestions I made, remember to leave no trace. Get others to do the dirty work, unknowingly is better. Don't leave any track back to you. Ok? And those ideas are just round one. There's more." Jake gives her an evil smile. 

"I guess I'd better be nice to you then so I can hear them," Ruby smiles back and kisses Jake before heading upstairs.  Ruby leaves her friends behind to go get ready for the night. She figures to get to the Lone Star early so she can have a few drinks. She wonders where Kate is but knows she won't be late for work. She takes out her new green dress and puts it on. It is a bit more revealing than some of her other dresses but she laughs to herself as she thinks that it certainly won’t hurt business. She takes a deep breath, takes Jake's advice by putting a smile back on her face and sweeps back downstairs. 

Jake whistles when he sees Ruby come down the stairs. "Green. I knew green would be right." He walks around looking her over. "You make it hard for a boy to get any business done. I have to meet some folks, but I'll make it over to see you later this evening. I may even get some of that other business done." He says with a grin and turns to Chester. "Take good care of my girl, OK soldier?" He pats him on the shoulder. Chester turns, relieved that Jake has changed the subject. "Sure, Mr. Cook. But I don't think she needs taking care of. Do you, Ruby?" 

"I'm so glad you approve," Ruby says twirling around for Jake and Chester. "Now go get your business done and make sure to make it so I can sing you a song." She hooks her arm though Chester's and smiles at him. "Let's go."  Jake exits and heads over to Drover's Saloon.  She turns to Chester and says, "I'd like to get a drink when we get there."  Chester comments, "You look very nice. Let's go. You don't want to keep your fans waiting." "My fans, huh.. are you one of them Chet?" she asks while pushing her hair back. He stammers, "Er. I haven't heard you sing yet. Um, what I mean is..." 

Attempting to change the subject, he asks, "Think this Adair will try anything tonight?" "Didn't you hear me sing last night? Oh I guess you did take a walk, didn't you?" she laughs. "I won't put anything past Adair, he is a sleazy fellow." "And Chester, a girl ALWAYS likes to be taken care of.." she says while squeezing his arm a bit.  Chester grins, "Charmed, Miss. This'll start tongues wagging. You'll do fine, just put that newspaper business out of your mind."   

Chester escorts Ruby to the Lone Star. He bows grandly and says, "Break a leg." Ruby and Chester make enter the Lone Star. When they get there Ruby gets behind the bar and pours them two whiskeys. "Care to make a toast?" "Ahem. To Miss Ruby West: May all your dreams come true." He sips at his whiskey. "Well isn't that sweet. I'll drink to that," she says raising her glass and drinking it down. "I hope you'll keep an eye out for any suspicious activity. Jake used to do that for us but now he is just too busy.. to keep his eye out that is, for me and Kate."  Chester replies, "I'll try. Speaking of Mrs. Kale, do you know where she is?"

Teddy Whipple and his fiancée Alexsis come down from upstairs and the Lone Star. Tom and William Whipple both say "Goodnight" to the two with the senior Whipple adding "Try to stay out of trouble." Teddy and his girl then depart out the front door.  Tony Lucky has four people at his table and starts up his poker game. There are around fifteen customers in the bar at this point. Tom Whipple comes over to the table with Ruby and Chester and says "Miss West, would you know if that Indian friend of yours might be around tonight to help out? After what happened last night I don't want to leave the kitchen unguarded at any point and Jeff and I can alternate in there, but there might be times when we're both needed out here."

Ruby turns to Tom. "I'm sure Nanuet would be interested, especially since Sano... well, he would be interested. Chester would you be a sweetheart and run back to the Lone Star and ask him? And to answer your question, "she turns to Chester, " I don't know where Kate is and she is getting late, so maybe you can check for her too while you are there?"  Chester interrupts and looks to Tom and says, "Excuse me, I could help out. My name's Chester. I helped Jeff with the uninvited guest last night, so I'm involved already."

"Oh, you're the soldier Jeff told me about. Sorry that I missed that, I was rather busy out here. Sure, you'd be fine instead of the Indian, I just think an extra guard may be in order. We may not have any trouble though, after what you guys did to Bob Skull I imagine Adair may think twice about direct confrontations. He'll probably try more indirect stuff like he did in court as well as that trashy rag of a paper that came out today."  Ruby exclaims, "Oh now why didn't I think of that! Of course, Chester would be a great addition to the Lone Star, if even for a night. But maybe with the recent trouble you could use them both? I know I would feel more comfortable."

Tom replies, "I don't know that I could pay for both. I'm already paying for one more employee than usual with Louise. That plus one guard is an extra eight dollars out of my profits, I don't think I could afford twelve, not with all of the construction expenses."  She answers, "Well then it is up to you. Chester is here already and he can more than handle the job but we can get Nanuet if you'd like. Just remember that you are going to have more and more people coming to see the show and eventually you will need to hire more people."  Chester asks, “Wouldn't the money from the extra patrons be enough to cover for both me and Nanuet? Anyway, he isn't here yet, so where should I be?" Tom replies "Jeff is in the kitchen right now. Go see him and he'll show you where the weapons are kept."

Thanks, Mr. Whipple. Excuse me." Job Kane arrives and heads over to his table. Tom looks at his pocket watch and says "Quarter to eight. I hope Kate and her Louise friend arrive soon."  Chester goes to the kitchen and greets Jeff. "Hi, me again. Mr. Whipple wants me to help guard the Lone Star tonight, what with the trouble from Adair. He said you'd show me where the weapons were kept. I have my own revolver on me, so we don't need to be worried about that."  Jeff replies, "How's it going, Charlie?" "It's Chester," the ex-soldier replies.  Jeff answers, "Oh right, sorry. Let me finish with this, then we can get ready for any problems." 

Mills says "Well, in the evening this place has been known for its gambling and drinks. There hasn't been much call for food once the supper crowd leaves, and they've been staying away what with Maggie taking a few days off."  Mills shows Chester where he's hidden extra ammunition and where the shotgun is near the door. He also opens the back door and shows Chester a rope attached to the side wall that runs up to the roof. He says "When I was up there earlier I rigged a surprise. If we get any other unwelcome visitors out this door one tug will teach them they're not very welcome around here."

Kate had been careful not to muss her hair when she changed her dress. It had been a hard day, and there was still a night to get through. Maggie should be here soon to tell her about her wonderful night last night, and she was the new owner of a ranch. Things weren't all bad. She took a deep breath and went downstairs.  
"Maggie." Kate walked over and hugged her friend. "I'm glad to see you. Let's have some dinner. I want to hear all about your night at the El Parador."

Maggie replies "I think we have a bigger problem." She hands Kate the newspaper and says "Tony had picked up a copy at his boarding house and brought it over. Tom is furious. His father just laughed it off once he saw the full-page ad for the Palace on the back. He says that he's seen similar tactics used against him back in Denver. I hurried over her hoping to arrive before Angela Young came by selling them but was too late. Ruby already saw it and appears to be very upset." Kate took a moment to read Baxter's article. "Anyone with any sense will know that this story is biased and untrue. He even claims Ruby and Jake are married. I've never seen two people less likely to be married." 

She turned the paper over. "The Palace, of course. I don't wonder that Ruby's upset. She seems to be able to tolerate many things, but lies about her aren't one of them. But she won't give Adair the satisfaction of letting it affect her.  Have a seat with me and tell me about last night, Maggie. Ruby will cool off, and I'll have a talk with her later." Kate sat down with Maggie and kept an eye open for Conrad Booth's arrival.

Maggie tells about the long conversations she had with Dorita, learning how to cook Mexican food, and hearing the lively sounds of the Cantina through the kitchen door. She says that she is amazed at all the things that Dorita and done in her life and the stories of Texas prior to the arrival of the Spanish and other Europeans. She is also amazed at how well read Dorita is despite her rather rudimentary skills with English. "Kate, she can read both Greek and Latin. She doesn't believe in their deities and yet knows all the stories and can hold her own in a debate about the religion."

"This is a most remarkable family, and I'm glad you got the chance to get to know them. Mr. Gonzales, Dorita's Grandfather, is a very educated man. I'm sure he made sure that Dorita and Sonoma received the best education he could provide. Dorita is a very open-minded woman, and very intelligent. We could both learn a lot from her.  I have come to care for this family very much. I'm sure you can see why I was reluctant to leave."  Kate stays and talks with Maggie for a while, but only picks at her dinner. She is still hoping Conrad Booth will come in, otherwise she will have to run over to the Long Branch to see him.

Across the room, “So are you going to court me or not?” Sonoma says with a big smile to Nanuet. Nanuet smiles at the question from Sonoma, his face reddening but less than usual. The thought of having a female companion seems to be less nerve wracking for Nanuet as time goes by.  She says, “I need to umm... change for work then maybe you can meet me after?” 

"Ah yes you need to change for work. I need to prepare for my journey tomorrow, and then after that I will be by to see you after work. Be safe until I see you again my emo'onahe monevata vehpôtse (beautiful young flower). With that, Nanuet kisses Sonoma softly and gives her a tender gentle hug. He leaves the El Parador and heads out to the stables. He prepares his and Sonoma’s horses for the next day's journey hoping that she will come with him to see the Apache.  After caring for the horses he relaxes at the grove for a while playing with Maska. He also works on turning his piece of buckskin into serviceable moccasins.

Jake goes into Drover's Saloon looking for Morand, Seawell or any of his mining partners. Mitchell Berg, Zack Morand, Tempel Morand, Patrick Seawell, Torvald MacNaulty, Ralph Elliott and Humphrey Lewis are all seated at a table with an eighth chair reserved for Jake. They welcome him to the table as Vera Blake brings him a frosted mug full of beer.  "Well this is a treat!" He raises his mug. "To your perseverance and success", and then quietly "Sorry I missed out on this last night, but those two who shot you on the ride in yesterday won't ever be shooting anyone again."  Elliott laughs and says "Well, some of us missed it too. We were too busy getting patched up by the Doctor, who wouldn't let us leave afterwards. This is the first chance we've had to all get together." They continue various toasts. 

Seawell then stands up and says "Friends, new and old, I wanted this chance to talk to all of you. I don't want there to be any hard feelings with my three former partners so I thought I'd explain to you what I did." He turns to Elliott and says "Ralph, you've been a good leader for our quartet but you made one big mistake. You cut us a bad deal with Fisk from the onset. I knew from the very beginning there was silver way up the mountain but also knew it would be damned costly to get out. For the first four months I kept hoping we'd find an easier way to get at it but that didn't happen.  Guys, it's going to be very expensive to get that ore out. I figure it will cost at least 25% of the ore's value, possibly as high as 40%, in which case we'd we working for nothing according to the original deal. By renegotiating with Fisk you three are now guaranteed to make a healthy profit. 

As for my deal with Fisk, I played him like a violin. I agree with Morand here, that Fisk was responsible for trying to kill us and decided that the best payback was to hit him in the wallet. The key was the deals with both bank accounts and one account feeding the other. He doesn't realize it yet, but I can now legally keep him from ever seeing a penny of profit from your Fisk Mountain Mine. I can take and use all of his 30% share on the mining expenses for the Fisk-Seawell Gold Mine, as long as trustee Hubbard certifies the expenses as being legit. And they will be, the property I identified does indeed have gold, but getting at it will be more difficult and costly than at your mine. We may never see any profit from it. 

That's why I've set up some other mining deals with Zack Morand here. They're a bit riskier, but that's okay."  "Why didn't you cut us in on any of that?" MacNaulty asks. Seawell replies, "Family reasons. You all know my family background. My father retired from the Army as a Colonel. Retirement hasn't suited him well, especially since my mother died. I plan to offer him a job as a mine manager, but knew that your personalities wouldn't mesh with his management style. He's career military and believes in strict military discipline whereas you guys are more....carefree. It's best that we separate our business ventures. But guys, I still plan to be friends. I've signed away all profits from your mine but will still be happy to give you free advice whenever you need it.  And you Mr. Cook. You've inherited three good but rather eccentric partners and one snake in the grass in Fisk. I wish you luck with all four."

"To a fruitful partnership." Jake offers as another toast. "Did the first batch of ore get processed successfully? And how did the content compare against your expectation?" Seawell says, "Hubbard was shocked. It came out to a full eight percent silver content, highest the Breakheart ever did for a single load. Then again, we had blasted down a good ten tons of rock and only loaded up the ones that look best. Of course the downside to that is that word is already spreading around town about our claim.  So the total amount after processing deposited into the bank accounts comes to a little over $ 9,000 worth of silver. That gives us all more than enough cash to get these mines up and running.” Jake says, "Let me know what needs to be done to get rolling, and what gets distributed." He raises his glass again. 

Jake says, "I'd like to close on the transportation contract. Let's agree on the pricing without the additional security and I'm agreeable to fund the temporary extra transportation security as a rider. Do you have folks you wish to use for that or are you looking for staff or even a lead for it? If you are that soldier boy who rode with us yesterday morning might be interested. And for a while I am personally going to take continued interest in putting those outlaws that attacked us out of business." "Seemed like a good man, I'm fine with that" Elliott states. Zack Morand agrees to the previously agreed upon price for transportation with Berg taking down the notes of these details. 

To the miners. "I'm assuming you now don't need the wagon, since I'm in charge of transportation? Perhaps Morand Cartage is in need of a good wagon to haul ore from Fisk Mountain?" Zack says "With all the business Seawell and I are planning I certainly will. It'll take several weeks to get new ones out here so that wagon will be like a gift from the gods. I took a look at it earlier, the wagon is in great shape but the real treasure there is the horse team. Well worth the $ 1,500 price for the lot.

Jake replies, "Good. We are off to a fine start. I'll arrange to deliver it into your hands tomorrow. Just let me know when we can make the transaction.  "Is there anything else we need to do tonight?" Jake asks. "I'll be around town if you need me. I have a few other loose ends to clear up.”  Jake finds out where the wagon is currently parked.  He gives it a thorough searching for any hidden spots the outlaws may have stored something valuable.  Then he heads over to the Long Branch Saloon. If Conrad Booth is between games he'll speak to him. Otherwise he'll inquire about bounty hunters with the bar tender.

Back at the Cantina, after a time Sonoma appeared in her guise as "Louise" and there was no more time to wait. I must have missed Mr. Booth. "It looks like it's time to go. I'll see you later on tonight, Maggie." Katherine had a moment of anxiety about the fancy dress and seemingly valuable clip in her hair, but decided for this night she wouldn't worry. There were more important things to worry about.  She gave her friend another hug and then joined Sonoma for the walk over to the Lone Star.


----------



## Silver Moon

_DM's note: One of the players noticed that I missed posting a Jake & Ruby segment from earlier in this day.  It has now been posted as the final part of Chapter 99._


*Chapter 106 “Jave visits the Long Branch Saloon”, January 11th, 1882*

It was quieter in the Lone Star than it had been the night before when Katherine and Sonoma arrived, but Kate didn't expect it to stay so for long. Kate smoothed her elaborate skirt and patted her hair. She hurried over to the table where Ruby was sitting and hugged her friend.   "I haven't seen you all day, what have you been up to?"   Ruby turns to look at Katherine. "Well, look at you! You look especially beautiful this evening, any particular reason?" she says looking up at Kate. "Me? I had a very full day that was proceeded by a very full night," she says with a knowing grin. 

"Sit and I will tell you all about it. But first, how did your lessons go?" A shadow passed across Kate's face and disappeared just as quickly. "Quietly. Jake just needs some basic instruction in riding and he'll be fine. And shooting isn't so bad when it's not at people.  As for the clothes... That important visitor is supposed to arrive at the El Parador today. I thought someone of his rank was worth dressing for. He wasn't there yet when I left. The hair Mr. Gonzales did. The clip isn't real of course, but it is lovely.  Now, tell me about your night."

Ruby replies, "Yes, the clip is lovely. I did forget that the president was coming today. Maybe Mr. Gonzales um, guess, was wrong? But no matter you look great.  My night was um, special. And busy, yes it was busy. I had a really great time. Maybe Jake is different, like you said," Ruby says with a distant smile. She tells Kate about the night before but leaves out some of the more private moments. She adds, "But I did get my wish to wake up with him and I really liked it so I'm going to have to get him to quit the bank." 

Ruby then proceeds to tell Kate about her day, about healing the bird, having lessons with Mr. Gonzales and the items he identified and picking up her new dresses. When she gets to the part about the newspaper she starts getting agitated again. When she finally calms down she asks, "So what did you do today? You were missing all day!"

"I wasn't missing," Kate laughed. "I went out with Jake and when we got back I was going to go out to take care of a few things, but I fell asleep in my chair. When I woke up I went to see Mr. Gonzales and we talked for a little while. Then I got dressed, had dinner with Maggie, and came here.  The best thing though, was the first thing. Nanuet, Sonoma, and I went to the land office this morning. We now own 200 acres right next to Flint. I can hardly believe it." The smile that had disappeared when dealing with the issue of Curly Bill came back. "I never thought it would be so soon." 

"Wow," said Ruby slowly. "All my new friends really are settling down here, huh?" she says almost to herself, drifting off. Suddenly, "That is great! We have to celebrate! Tonight at the Cantina after we are through here, we'll invite everyone. I'm going to have two nights of celebrating in a row!" Ruby seems excited for Kate, "You really deserve to have some happiness Kate, you do, and now you'll get it." 

Kate says, "There is one thing left though, we still need to get the bounty for Curly Bill, and I don't know how."   Ruby says, "As for Curly Bill, we'll go talk to that bounty hunter tomorrow and get him to bring the body where it has to go. Believe me, we'll get it done." "Thank you, Ruby. I wasn't sure how I was going to do that. It was starting to be a bit overwhelming.”  “Now, who is this everyone we're going to invite to celebrate with us?" Kate notices the saloon getting busier. "We should get on stage. Tell me on the way over."

"Well, we tell Sonoma and Nanuet, I'm sure they'll want to celebrate too, and Jake of course and me and you and how about Chester? He seems like a nice guy. Who else would you like to invite? Mr. Booth maybe?" Ruby says with a giggle. Kate sat down at the piano and blushed slightly. "Mr. Booth was very kind, I'm sure he'd enjoy a party. We must have Dorita and Pedro and Mr. Gonzales as well." Katherine started the introduction to one of Ruby's favorite songs. "Ready?"

Ruby smiled at her friend. She had been kidding about Mr. Booth but Ruby didn't think Kate would mind his presence at their little party.  "Yes, I am ready." Before Ruby starts to sing she reminds herself what Jake said about putting Adair out of business. She smiles at Kate then she starts singing with her usual passion, maybe even a bit more than usual.

"Louise" heads to the kitchen and begins cooking for the evening.  She says out loud, “I'll have to talk to Tom about stocking this kitchen tomorrow.  There really isn't enough fresh produce or steaks to get through more than tonight and tomorrow.  And we could use some other staples too she thinks as she begins to putter around getting her prep work done.”  She then looks up and says, “Hi Chester, are you going to be here all night?”

Chester looks at "Louise" quizzically. "Yeah, I am. Do I know you? You seem to know who I am."   Louise laughs and whispers in Chester's ear, "It's me, Sonoma. I'm in disguise, so I can help the Whipples out."   He replies,  "Oh, I see. Sorry I didn't recognize you. I'm helping guard the place, especially after what happened last night."   Chester glances back at Mills and in reference to the trap says, "OK, I'll have to remember not to stand too close." Chester takes position by the door.

Jake arrives at the Long Branch Saloon on the south side of Main Street between Allen and Front streets. It is owned by Kate Higgins who greets him as he enters. This 30x30 foot three-story brick building is rather luxurious, with all brass bar fixtures and a crystal chandelier. It has four gambling tables featuring both poker and faro. A piano player is providing entertainment and there are three prostitutes walking around the room. This establishment requires all patrons to check their guns at the bar where Jake goes and leaves his revolver. 

Conrad Booth currently has a game going at his table. Hamilton Fisk is playing at another table. In response to Jake's inquiry about a bounty hunter bartender Ray Singer says, "Yeah, Irby Cole is still staying here. He hasn't come downstairs yet but probably will soon. Why don't you stick around and wait."

Jake answers, "Thanks Ray, how about a whiskey while I wait." I need to get the taste of that beer out of my mouth he thinks to himself, I know a frosted mug is a treat out here in the territory, but that doesn't mean I like beer. Jake sips his whiskey and surreptitiously watches Booth and Fisk play expecting full well he'll be playing against them some day. He also watches the dealers trying to gauge how honest these games are. 

Fisk notices Jake watching him. Based upon the pile of poker chips he was having a good night until Jake arrived. His concentration now appears to be split between the game and Jake and he starts loosing.  Booth seems to be having a good game. Jake recognizes one of the players at his table as an occasional player of Tony Lucky's but doesn't know the man's name. The only other familiar face in the room is that of Wells Fargo Office Manager Kris Wagner, playing Faro at another table. 

Jake has been there for around fifteen minutes when the rotund figure of Cornelius Van Horne walks through the Saloon's swinging double-doors. He looks the same as he did the previous Friday, except the three piece suit he has on this night is white rather than ivory, exactly matching the same white silk hat that he wore before. He stands blocking the doorway and quickly surveys the room before turning around and exiting. 

Based upon the facial expressions the dealer at Fisk's table appears to be both surprised and pleased by that. Jake wanders down closer to the end of the bar nearest that table to catch the conversation that follows. The dealer announces to several players that had not noticed "Look's like Van Horne decided to skip us tonight. He just came and left." "Then we might get to keep our money for a change," one of the other players comments. Fisk says, "He's not that good. I took him for several hands last Wednesday night." 

Fisk tells the dealer "Norm, we may have someone to take Van Horne's place. That's my new business partner Jake Cook," and gestures to Jake. The dealer turns towards Jake and says, "Care to have a seat Mr. Cook?" "That is mighty kind of you to offer." Jake replies with a nod. "I have some business to attend to tonight, some of which to our mutual benefit Mr. Fisk. But if the table is amenable to me departing at the next break, I would be honored to play with you gentlemen."

Jake sits in the only open chair of the eight around the table. The dealer introduces himself to Jake as Norman Wilkie. He introduces the men around the table as Sam Slade, John Mardin, Hamilton Fisk, Charles Gagnon, Owen Webb and Richard Lester. He explains that Wednesday night house rules are that no player can raise more than $ 5 and that nobody can raise once the pot per hand reaches $ 50. Each hand also has a wild card, determined only after the initial five cards are dealt to each player.

After caring for the horses Nanuet relaxes at the grove for a while playing with Maska. He also works on turning his piece of buckskin into serviceable moccasins. At some point he will wander into the church and look for anyone who seems to be "in charge." Nanuet finds the priest, Thomas Valdez, who says "Hello. You're the Indian who stayed in the grove. How can I help you?" Nanuet nods "Yes I am, my wolf and I have enjoyed your lovely grove for a while now. I wanted to make a donation to your church for your hospitality." He offers the man a $20 bill. "I thank you kindly for allowing the use of the grove, it is a lovely and peaceful place." Valdez replies "Why thank you. The trees were planted long ago but many of the flowers were planted by a half-elvan druid that used to live in town just a short while ago.

Nanuet is sitting in the El Parador when four guests arrive. One appears to be a wood elf, two half-elves of wood elvan descent and the other is human. All appear to be young, the human equivalent of twenties or thirties. They approach Pedro and ask about rooms. He inquires as to how long they will be staying to which one of the half-elves, apparently the leader, replies "At least a week."  The men ask about stables and request to see the stable hand in charge. Pedro says "He is not currently around but I have somebody who might be able to help you." He walks over to Nanuet and says "Could you show these men to the stable? They will be guests here for the next week and wish to secure their horses."

Nanuet wraps up his buckskin moccasins that he was working on and sticks them in a pouch on his belt. He smiles kindly and says "Absolutely, I would be glad to help. I assume your mounts are out front, this way please. He leads the foursome outside and helps them secure their mounts in the stables. He brings fresh feed bags and water and makes sure everything is in order. "Can I help with anything else?"

The men are polite to Nanuet. They take great care to assist with the mounts and he surmises that the animals mean a great deal to them. They thank Nanuet and one of them gives him a dollar coin. When the men are finished they carry their overstuffed saddlebags with them into the El Parador. Nanuet counts at least a dozen firearms between the four of them.  Nanuet is a little surprised by the number of firearms but his initial sense is that they are more for protection than for starting trouble. He approaches them and quietly asks "I notice you folks are carrying a lot of weapons. I know it is not really my place, but are you in trouble or something?"  

The human says "No, the weapons were for our own defense. We traveled here through Mexico, and much of that land is still ruled by warlords and bandits. One such group attempted to stop us but was unsuccessful." Nanuet says, "I thought as much, and forgive me for my prying. I hope you enjoy your stay here."  Nanuet goes back inside and continues to work on his moccasins, guessing at what time Sonoma would be getting off of work. As that time approaches Nanuet gathers his things and heads down to the Lone Star.

After Ruby finishes her first set she walks off the stage and nods to Kate.  Kate gave Ruby a smile as she stepped down from the stage for her first break. The saloon had filled up while Kate sat at the piano. Sonoma was moving smoothly through the room, and Kate decided she could stay at the piano and play a classical piece to keep the entertainment going. Thankfully, Teddy and Alexsis were not here. If Teddy had been here she would have played all night just keep him from abusing the poor piano. 

She kept the piece short and then got up to help Sonoma. Kate carefully covered her dress with an apron and began serving drinks.  Ruby walks over to Mr. Whipple and takes a seat next to him.  "So, Mr. Whipple," Ruby says pushing her hair off her face, "Have I melted your soul yet with my singing? Or should I be trying harder?" She cocks her head with a smile on her face waiting for the answer. 

He laughs "I always appreciate a good singer when I hear one. You're one of the best. My son was luck to find you for his saloon.   Dreadful shame those lies the paper told about you. Don't worry none about it though. That reporter's main rationale to discounting your testimony was that you didn't reference your marriage. Since he was wrong about that fact it reverses what you said. Tom knows the man from the other newspaper and will talk to him about printing that instead."

“Well, thank you Mr. Whipple, it’s nice to hear my singing is appreciated, especially coming from someone like you. I mean you have a big Saloon in Denver! You must see lots of singers and dancers.” “Yes, those lies were dreadful. It’s hard not to worry about it when half the town will think things that aren’t true about me now. But believe me, anyone who knows me at all knows that marriage is the last thing on my mind.   I know the newspaperman also, and I already talked with him. He assured me only the truth would be printed. I am curious to know what his paper will say.   So how do you think Tom and Maggie are doing running the Lone Star?”

"My, you are direct aren't you. Tom's doing a great job. He's done an excellent job in this last year with hiring good employees. I was more than satisfied with last night, which is why I told Teddy and Alex that they could spend tonight and tomorrow checking out the other Faro tables in town.  I'm not sure about how well Maggie will do without Tom. He seems to be the driving force around here. I guess I'll find out on Friday night. Don't worry though, if she's in over her head I'll step in and take over. Teddy and Alex are both accustomed to taking direction from me so the three of us will make sure the business doesn't suffer too much that night."

"Yes, I think being direct saves a lot of runaround most of the time. Why would you assume that the Lone Star's success is purely due to Tom and not Maggie? Are you saying a woman can't run a Saloon?" Ruby arches her eyebrows. "I hope that is not what you are saying..." He laughs, "No, I've known several women saloonkeepers in my day. I just know Maggie. Without a strong man to make decisions for her she'd be lost." "Maybe Maggie will surprise you, Mr. Whipple. You never know what could happen." 

Ruby walks past Kate to get back on stage. As she passes she whispers, "I think Mr. Whipple is a bit biased against Maggie. He doesn't think she can run the place alone."  Sonoma moves over to Ruby and Kate "If Mr. Whipple doesn't think that Maggie can and has run this place in the last year then he is totally wrong.  We need to make sure that the cousin Teddy and his girl are no where to be found during Maggie's stint.  That way Mr. Whipple has no lackeys to take his direction and that he has no reason to get his male chauvinist tush out of his chair. When you don't respect your own children just because of who they are that's just wrong. This IS Maggie's place always has been and always will be.”  Kate replies, "I'd be more than happy to not see Teddy and Alexsis in here. Maggie loves this place, and I know she is more than capable of running it without Tom. He'll see."   

Ruby says, "You won't hear me complaining about that, I don't like sharing MY stage with anyone uninvited." With that Sonoma swipes the nearest table with gusto and heads for HER kitchen to cool down before she says something she will regret. Ruby takes a few minute break getting a drink and some air. When she finishes she gets back on stage and continues singing.   She does as she always does, keeping an eye on Kate and now "Lousie" too.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 107 “Mr. Austin”, January 11th, 1882*

A man walks into the Lone Star Dance Hall and Saloon. He looks to be between sixty and seventy years of age, with long white beard, bushy sideburns, busy eyebrows and bald head. He has a pleasant smile on his face. He is dressed in a blue cotton shirt, tan wool pants, a wide belt and cowboy boots. He has a straw campaign-style hat on his head. A pair of wire-framed eyeglasses magnify his robins-egg blue eyes. He has a sheathed dagger on his belt but no other weapons. 

He takes a seat at one of the tables over by the stage and removes a handful of coins from a rabbitskin pouch on his belt. He then stacks the coins on the table before him making a tower, the largest coins on the bottom and smallest on the top. He then takes a small book out of his shirt pocket and begins to read. Sonoma goes over to the table "Can I take your order? Drinks food?"  The elderly human smiles up at Sonoma and says, "I believe this is Katherine's table, my little bird." Sonoma gives her great grandfather a smile and heads for the piano.

Kate noticed a new customer sit down close to the stage. "Ruby can you sing acapella for a moment? I'll be right there to play for you."  She approached the bald, bearded man and hoped she wouldn't disturb his reading. "Good evening. Can I get you anything?" As she approaches the table he puts down his book and says, "Oh yes, I have heard so many fine things about this place that I wanted to see for myself. If you could find me a glass of wine that would be appreciated, perhaps something in a red, with a sweet flavor it." She answers, "You heard correctly. Miss West will be singing in a few moments and I'm sure you'll be very pleased. I'll see what wines might suit you." 

As she starts to depart he says "Oh, and one other thing..." She returns to the table and he adds "The man whose visit you were anticipating has arrived....my little sandpiper." Kate's eyes widened and a smile quirked at the corners of her mouth. "Oh. I wish.... Well, I have work to do still. I'll get your wine."  She went back behind the bar and picked what she thought was the best of Tom's limited selection. Wine wasn't exactly the drink of choice at the Lone Star. 

From the stage Ruby notices the older man who walked in. She watches both Kate and Sonoma talk to him, which was not unusual. What was unusual was that Ruby noticed the magical aura coming from the man. She hadn't cast any kind of spell, she could just see it. She was more curious than anything about the man so while she sang she kept an eye on him.

Kate returned to the table and set it down. "It's the best we have," Kate said quietly. "What was he like? Did you meet them yet?" He replies "No actually, that could have been problematic. The General was not alone, he had three companions. Have you ever heard of Simon Bolivar? Bolivar was the man who freed much of South America from Spanish rule. In fact, the county of Bolivia is named for him. Well, he is here with the General, which should have been no surprise to me and yet I was not prepared for it. 

Back when I was with President Santa Anna's military I once was given the unfortunate task of delivering an unpleasant message to Bolivar. I feared that if he saw me again he would recognize me, which is what prompted me to change my appearance. 

One curious thing, neither man signed in, letting a half-elvan companion sign and pay for all four rooms. I have never heard of this Carlos Wyman before and their fourth companion was human rather than elvan." "Surely this Bolivar wouldn't blame the messenger? Even if he did, what would that matter now, in Arizona?  He replies, "Oh no, it isn't that. Bolivar is a brave and fair man, I doubt that something that happened four decades ago would be held against me. It's just that he wouldn't be expecting to see me here and now and I was afraid that in his surprise he might address me as my former military or professional title. Doing that could cause problems for Dorita and Pedro." 

She comments, “I suppose it is strange, Elves traveling with human companions. I never think of it as such, as I'm sure you realize." Kate smiled at her mentor but kept her voice low. "Do you think we'll get the chance to speak privately with the President?"  He answers, "I would imagine so, they will be staying at the El Parador for at least a week."

"I understand. We must make sure when you meet Bolivar again, it is not in the company of others. After all, we can't have you hiding for a week, can we?"   He answers, "Well, if my Great Granddaughter can pass for human why shouldn't I?"  She looked around at the busy saloon. "I must get back to work. Ruby will be on in a moment, so you won't miss me at all. I'll check back on you later."   Kate began to turn away but stopped. "Why the tower of coins?"  He says, "Nervous habit. I like to play with and organize things. It's also something distinctively different from my other guise, as I don't need to use money over at the El Parador."

"I have a hard time believing you're ever nervous." Kate smiled and went back to waiting tables as Sonoma played for Ruby. She moved to the piano to take over only after someone requested food. "Louise, I can take over now. The gentlemen over there would like something to eat, and I'm not much of a cook."

Chester hasn't noticed any problems, so he goes out by the back door to have a smoke. Once outside, he takes a long look down the alley both ways. He sees an older man near the northeast corner of the Lone Star leaning against the building. The man appears to be unarmed. Chester drops his cigarette to the ground and grinds it out, then he goes back inside. He says to Jeff, "There's a man standing outside near the Lone Star. I'm going to ask him what his business is." 

Chester checks his Remington in the kitchen. He walks up to the man. "Hi, can I help you with something? It's pretty cold out here. You'd be much more comfortable inside." He looks over towards Chester and says "Sorry son, can't do that. Guess I'll be heading back home." The man walks over to the building next door, with the sign "Lacey's General Store", and goes inside.  Chester thinks, “That old fella seemed harmless enough. Maybe the others know what his story is. I guess he's Lacey.” 

Chester heads back into the kitchen. He calls Sonoma over, "Louise? Can you describe the man who owns the general store, Mr. Lacey?"  Sonoma describes Judge Lacey, adding, "Why do you want to know?" He says, "Hmm? Oh, I just saw him leaning against the wall out back. I invited him inside, but he didn't want to come in. Instead he went back to the store. Is there some trouble between him and the Whipples?" "Not that I know of", she replies.

Ruby sang for about forty-five minutes before she wrapped up her set. As she was coming down from the stage, Kate waved her over and spoke quietly.  "The balding gentleman at the table up front is a friend of ours. One who likes to call you a golden eagle. The visitor we were waiting for has arrived. It was sweet of him to come down to tell me, wasn't it?"  Ruby answers, “Oh yes it was kind of him!" 

Ruby happily ran over to the man and gave him a hug. She whispers in his ear, "I could see the magic but I didn't know what it was. I didn't even use a spell!" He whispers back "That was how I wanted it. I could have better masked the magic if I wished to. Well done, you're the only one of you three to pass this test. Tell me this my golden eagle, do you know where the magic is centered?" "Well, I did notice your glasses seemed to be glowing more strongly, like Sonoma’s hair clip. Is that what you mean?" 

He says, "It's call a Polymorph Item. The transformation it contained in the item itself and requires just a simple incantation to activate or cancel. It was the quickest way to get Sonoma switched to work here and I figured why should she have all the fun. I started one for Katherine too with her new hair clip, starting small with just a hairstyle and color change, but she didn't like the result so I turned it off."

"Oh that is SO exciting! I didn't know anything like that even existed! If it wasn't for you I still wouldn't know. I am learning so much from you. I was thinking this town was the same as the others but some things have been different for me here in Promise City, some really good things. You and ... well, um...new friends..." Ruby looks away a bit embarrassed, "Anyway I owe you many thanks Mr. ... um, what should we call you when you are, um, dressed like this?"

Kate arrives as he answers "I don't know, all of my names are Spanish. Why don't you girls pick one for me." "How about Mr. Austin?" Ruby says with a smile. "What do you think Kate?" "Very appropriate," Kate laughed. "Whom we both met in Tombstone. I must get back to work or people will begin to wonder." 
He then tells Kate that her piano playing is wonderful and that she really needs to play more back at the El Parador. "Perhaps," she said, blushing. "But the stage there belongs to Sonoma and Esteban, I wouldn't wish to intrude." She went back to waiting tables while keeping an eye on Mr. Gonzales' and Ruby.

Ruby stands up straight, "Did you like the show?" He answers, "Very much so, you and Katherine are both quite talented."   "Yes, Kate is very talented on the piano. Wait until you hear her play some classical music. Even I can appreciate it. I don't know why you would have to stay hidden, but I will ask Kate about it later. I don't mind your new form, you got to come see us!" Ruby smiles at him. "I'm glad you'll share a drink with us later too."

She waves Kate over to them.  "Kate brought some land today, with Sonoma and Nanuet. I'm sure you already heard about it though. We are going to celebrate at the El Parador tonight. I hope you'll join us for a drink."  He says, "Yes, although I may need to remain in this form if a certain someone is present. Kate can tell you about that later."  Ruby replies, “I don't know why you would have to stay hidden, but I will ask Kate about it later. I don't mind your new form, you got to come see us!" Ruby smiles at him. "I'm glad you'll share a drink with us later too."

Kate had already begun a classical piece when Ruby waved to her. She waved back and mouthed, "I have to play."  She turned back to the keyboard and concentrated on her playing. It was comforting to her Mr. Gonzales there, and she wanted him to be pleased by her playing. She felt like a little girl again, playing in her piano recitals and hoping her father would be proud. The piece went on for about five minutes, and she then went over to the table to refresh Mr. Gonzales drink and get back to waiting tables.

"Well, Mr. Austin, I will sit here with you for a while if you don't mind. It's not often when I can just sit and relax and not have to impress anyone." She smiles at him. "Do you need anything?" 

At that moment Ruby saw Sonoma hurrying by. As she does she says to her, "We are going to have a little get together at the El Parador tonight, to celebrate your new acquired land. I'm sure you'll be up for it. But you have to actually celebrate with us, not serve us!" She looks around. "We need to tell Nanuet and Chester too. And Jake, of course." Ruby walks back to the stage to do a final set of end the night. She looks a little disappointed that Jake hasn't shown up but puts her smile back on her face before she gets up on stage. She gives a nod to "Mr. Austin" before starting. She sings with her usual passion, even closing her eyes to really get into the songs.

Back at the Long Branch Saloon, by the time the first break is called Jake has played eight hands of cards of which he only won one of them. The big winner was Owen Webb with four hands, the dealer Wilkie with two and Fisk with the other. Jake lost a total of only $ 23 due to the low stakes rules that were in place. 

He heads back to the bar and asks Ray Singer "Any idea when Cole will be down?" Singer replies "Came down and left, you missed him. He'll probably be back around midnight if you want to check back then." "Figures." Jake shakes his head. "All right, thanks Ray." He heads outside keeping his eye open for one of the children, not seeing any.  Jake reaches the El Parador. He manages to locate young Ricardo Huesca, asks him around back to the stables.  "How would you like to earn some money amigo?" Jake asks the boy 
"Si, senor!" The boy comes alive. 

"Muy bien, muy bien. But first you need to understand a few things." Jake looks at him seriously and the boy nods. "No one should know you are working for me. Except your mother. I don't want anyone who might be mad at me taking it out on you. And I want you to be sneaky. I mean don't let folks know you are gathering information when I ask you to do that. Think you can be sneaky?" "Si, senor." He giggles 

"Alright then," Jake hands him four-bits, "I want to know where a man who works for the Harrisburg Safe Company stayed and worked. His name was Zikmund and he was in town a few days ago. One dollar each for the information." Jake then describes the man. "Ok, you understand?" "Si, senor, I am to be sneaky." he giggles again.  "When you have something to tell me, look at me and scratch your ear like this," Jake makes the motion, "and we'll arrange to meet out here. Go on now." Jake then heads over to the Lone Star to see his new dress in action.

Nanuet runs into Jake on his way over to the Lone Star.  "Mr. Jake, glad to see you! I guess you are headed to the Lone Star too?" He walks with Jake, but is excited and can hardly keep Jake's measured pace. "I think I am starting to like Promise City Mr. Jake... I am starting to like it a lot." "I'm finding it pleasant as well." Jake replies to Nanuet and tries not to laugh as he just about leaps into the Lone Star.

The Lone Star is still pretty lively when they arrive and Nanuet stays out of the way keeping an eye out for "Louise". Some people give an odd look to Nanuet but nobody says anything directly since he is with Jake. 
Tom approaches the two and says to Nanuet "Ah, you've come to relive Mr. Martin on guard duty. He's out in the kitchen, right through that door," and gestures to the back corner of the room. Nanuet is puzzled for a second but goes along with Mr. Whipple and heads for the back corner. 

He goes through the door and notices Chester. "I guess I am here to relieve you. Anything exciting going on here?" Nanuet walks past him and looks outside the back door to see if anything is going on then he turns back around and tries to spot "Louise" in the kitchen.

Tom then looks to Jake and says "And I'd like a word with you too Mr. Cook if you don't mind." "Sure." Jake forces a pleasant smile on his face. Tom Whipple says "Not here, let's go for a walk," and gestures towards the door. Jake takes a quick look at Ruby up on stage in her new green dress and sighs. "Ok." He follows Tom outside. Whipple leads him across Main Street and south down Allen Street, away from the taverns. When there is nobody within thirty feet of them Tom says, "I'd like to know your intentions."

Jake replies, "That's a funny question Tom. I'm not sure what you want to know."  Tom answers, "Well, Maggie spoke to you yesterday about purchasing the Lone Star. She said you indicated that you may be interested but didn't give a firm commitment. I need to know if that is your intention or if I should start looking for somebody else to sell it to?  I figure it's worth around $ 4,000."

Jake says, "Ah. I understood that Maggie was still going to be one half owner, is that still the case? I am still interested but need more details and said as much to her. And she didn't offer it to just me, actually, she seemed more interested in the ladies with me as a minor partner to help put enough money together."

Tom says, "Just between me and you Mr. Cook, neither me or my father have any intention of leaving Maggie behind when he depart for Denver next week. A town like this would eat her up and spit her out without a strong partner like me.   Look, the price is $ 4,000. If you want to co-own it with your lady friends that's entirely up to you. I just want to know if you're interested or not."

Jake says, "I could be interested in a part owner deal, but not the whole thing. So if you need an answer right now, then no. I take it the reason we are standing out here is because you don't want Maggie to know?"  Tom answers, "The reason we're out here is because I don't want the town to know I'll be leaving. Maggie has this fool idea that she can run this place without me. Friday and Saturday nights should convince her otherwise. Then Father and I will be able to make her understand that she has no choice but to go with us."  Jake says, "Fine by me. Shall we go back then?"  Tom states, "Fine. Let me know by tomorrow how much you and your friends are interested in buying into it. I have a few other ideas for potential partners." 

Kate had relaxed as Jake and Nanuet came in. Though the night she'd had an underlying tension, waiting for Evan Adair's next move. But nothing had happened so far, and it was getting late. Even if he tried something now, there were enough people here she trusted to take care of it. She noticed Tom Whipple take Jake outside and hoped he wasn't going to give him a hard time about his game the other night. Maggie might want him on Friday, and she didn't want Jake to be in a foul mood about the Lone Star. 

She and Ruby finished up the set, and Kate again played a piece after Ruby left the stage. A gentleman approached and asked her to dance when she finished up, but as Louise was in the kitchen at the moment, there was no one to play. Kate was grateful for the excuse to say no, but it was nice to be asked. After that, she went to check on Mr. Gonzales before returning to waiting tables.

Tom and Jake return to the Lone Star. Jake goes to the bar for a drink, and then finds a spot to sit, listen and watch. It is now around 10:30 PM and the Saloon will probably be open another 30 to 60 minutes. Neither poker game show any signs of ending, with the two dealers being the top winners thus far.

Ruby sees Jake from the stage and noticeably perks up. She gives him a little wave and smile and continues her songs about another 30 minutes. She finishes, does a quick curtsey and skips off stage. She stops at Mr. Austin’s table and gives him a peck on the cheek, “I hope you enjoyed my singing!” She doesn’t give him a chance to answer as she skips off towards Jake. She gets to him, and pulling some hair off her face says, “How did your business go?”

He replies, "Good. I closed with the miners and Morand, the silver mine is off to a good start. I did go looking for that bounty hunter, but I missed him. Spent a little time playing poker over at the Long Branch, getting to know Mr. Fisk." He raised his eyebrow briefly, pauses and then lowers his voice. "And finished off with a conversation with Tom Whipple that I'll tell you about later. In private." He gently touches the material of her dress. "Speaking of private. I like you in this, but now that's a problem." "How so Mr. Cook?" Ruby says flipping her head and hair from one side to the other.  He answers, "Cause I like you better out of it."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 108, “A Public Spectacle”, January 11th, 1882:*

Ruby sits on Jake’s lap and drapes her arms around his neck. “You are a very naughty boy,” she whispers. “I like that,” she says as she leans in and gives him a long passionate kiss. “But you are going to have to wait a little longer for that. We are going to have some fun tonight at the El Parador celebrating Kate, Nanuet and Sonoma’s recent land purchase. After that we can take off the dress.” She gives him a devilish little smile. 

“So I’ve thinking about you all night and I’ve been wondering, earlier you told Chester I was your girl. Is that really true?” she asks. "Did I say that? Hmmm, I guess I did now that you bring it up." Jake plays with her hair a bit. "I do kinda like the sound of it. Is it true? Heh, you let me say it and didn't tear my head off, I take that as a good sign. I'd like it to be true."

Ruby pushes back Jake’s hat to look at his face. She smiles as she runs her fingers across Jake’s lips, “I’ll be your girl Mr. Cook. Now we have a reason to celebrate tonight too. And maybe,” she continues mischievously, “I’ll even dance for you later tonight…if you want me to that is...” Ruby snuggles with Jake and continues kissing him.   "Ahhhem" Tom Whipple exclaims, as though clearing his voice in Jake and Ruby's direction. They look towards him and he tips his head slightly, gesturing toward his father, who is standing over by the bar and giving their public display of affection a disapproving look.

"Those Whipples sure know how to spoil a good time." Whispers Jake. "You're right about that. Well, we can stay here and continue to cause trouble, which is always a fun option, or we could just go back to the El Parador and not worry about the Whipples for the rest of the night. I say we do that. It's much more fun to worry about the state of your green dress anyway," Ruby says with a naughty smile. She stands up, takes Jake's hands and pulls him up. She looks around the room. "Everyone ready to go? We'll be waiting outside..." Ruby glances at Tom, who doesn't look very happy, but goes outside with Jake anyway.  "No one can tell us we can't kiss out here," Ruby laughs to Jake while they wait for the friends to catch up.

Out in the kitchen, Chester asks, "Ah, Nanuet. Want a smoke? No? OK. It's been pretty boring, like most sentry duty." Chester pauses. He thinks, Well if he doesn't know I'm ex-Army, he will now. "Ahem. I did notice Mr. Lacey hanging around out back. He said something about not wanting to come inside, then he went home. Do you know anything about that?" 

Nanuet replies, "Well, I know he likes Miss Ruby's singing. Not sure why he wouldn't come inside though. Maybe he just has a problems with saloons but wants to hear Ruby singing.   Hmph. That's odd. As long as he isn't causing trouble, I guess it's not really important.”  Ruby's voice penetrates the conversation between Chester and Nanuet stating, ."Everyone ready to go? We'll be waiting outside...".   

Nanuet says, "Speaking of Miss Ruby... Chester have you seen Louise? I think it is time to call it a day and head back to the El Parador.   Chester says, "Last I saw her, she was in the common room. Did you know she could change her appearance? It seems like magic."  Nanuet replies, "Not sure if it is her or someone else, but they have done the same for me when I have needed it.”

Between hugs and swinging Ruby around but before the others come out, Jake says to her "That grumpy old Tom asked me if we were still interested in buying into the Lone Star. I guess Maggie talked to him. I don't know how you feel about it, but I'm not sure it's a good idea. If someone I trusted to make us money were running it I could be convinced to go along at least with a share. Otherwise I'm out. I don't know if Katherine's still interested, I think she spent her money on being a land baron." Jake laughs. "Anyway, grumpy wants to know tomorrow." He throws Ruby up a little ways and mostly catches her. "It is so much easier not having to worry about other folks." He laughs again.

“I agree, it is easier not to worry about other people,” Ruby says while trying not to let Jake drop her. “I don’t know anything about running a saloon. Although I must admit that I am getting a bit jealous of everyone getting involved in business stuff and I only have a crappy paying job. But you know, I am a bit, um,” Ruby pauses to bite on her finger, “well, nervous about putting my money into anything that I can’t get to quick, you know? And I’m not sure that Maggie could properly run this place either, and Maggie and I are two very different kinds of people.” Ruby pauses, furrowing her brow, “Who could we get to run this place? Maybe Sonoma? She’s good at coming in and running things.” Ruby moves closer to Jake, “I’m not any good at this business stuff, I’m much better at this…” as she kisses his neck “and this…” as she kisses his cheek, “And this…” and she kisses his lips…

Inside, Tom Whipple approaches Kate and Sonoma and says "Things are winding down but both poker games are still running so I'll need at least one of you to stick around until closing but the other can leave. Same for the two guards out in the kitchen, one of them should suffice."  Kate nodded. "Louise, why don't you go on? Nanuet is in the back, and I'm sure he wouldn't mind escorting you back. I don't mind staying, and I can come back with Mr. Martin." 

She leaned over and whispered to Sonoma, "We're going to have a little celebration of our purchase. I think you'll need a little more time to get ready than I will. Besides, I think your Mother would have words for me if I left you here and went back myself."   She straightened her apron and headed over to begin refreshing drinks. She slipped past Mr. Gonzales' table and whispered. "Sonoma and Nanuet will be leaving in a moment. I thought you might like to know."

He says "Thank you, I should probably be going as well. Let me reemphasize that your piano playing is wonderful." He gets up and departs, leaving behind the stack of coins which is more than sufficient to cover the cost of his single glass of wine. Kate shook her head and tucked the coins into her apron pocket. As Kate took care of Tony and Job's tables, she tried to pick up on what was happening in the games. She still planned on going to the Long Branch on Sunday, and with Ruby's lessons and a bit of attention during the week, she might be able to at least follow the game and not embarrass Mr. Booth.

Ruby drags herself away from Jake for a moment and sticks her head back inside the Lone Star.  "Are you all ready yet??" Kate tells her she is staying and will walk home with Chester, while Sonoma and Nanuet walk come out. Kate enters the kitchen to tell Chester that they'll be staying a while longer. "Uh, sure, Mrs. Kale. Why?"   Kate laughs. "So Nanuet can take 'Louise' back to the El Parador. We're all meeting there after work to celebrate a purchase Sonoma, Nanuet, and I made today."  He replies, "That's great news. What did you buy?"  She says, "Some land outside of town. I guess I'm setting down some roots here."  He answers,   "Well, congratulations, Mrs. Kale. Good luck."  "Thank you. We'll just be here until the poker games finish up. It's quiet otherwise. Jake and Ruby have gone on ahead as well. Shout if you need anything, Mr. Martin. Thank you for staying." 

Mr. Gonzales also walks out but chooses to walk ahead of them.   When they get back to the El Parador Sonoma runs upstairs to "change" while the rest of them get a table.  Jake takes a chair puts his feet up and says, "I don't have to run and be anywhere else tonight. Nobody is expecting me to be anywhere else. I have nothing better to do than sit here and get drunk. Can you believe it?"  Ruby gives him that look.   "OK, maybe one better thing." He says laughing.  Ruby laughs back while she gets up. "You are so cute," as she gives him a kiss on the cheek. She walks over to the bar and asks for a bottle of whiskey and some glasses. She gets back to their table and pours herself, Jake and Nanuet a drink. "I hope Kate and Chester show up soon. Although nothing is stopping us from starting without them," she says with a grin and she drinks her whiskey down.

Nanuet grabs his glass and says, "I'd make a toast but were not all here so now I'll drink for the sake of drinking" and downs his whiskey. He slaps Jake on the back and winks at Ruby and laughs. "Thanks Miss Ruby for planning our little celebration. Besides being shot at on a fairly regular basis things seem to be going well. Like I told Jake earlier tonight, I am starting to like it here."  Ruby says, "Well, that is good because we wouldn't want anyone running off, now would we?"  

 She smiles and gives Jake a knowing glance. Jake winces, and tries not to spill his drink, recovers and toasts, "Here's to ducking!" and drains his glass.  Ruby refills their drinks and laughs, "Jake, you aren't very good at ducking, but I'll drink to that anyway!" as she has her next drink. Jake fills the glasses again. "Perseverance!" and returns Rubies smile. Ruby giggles, "We're going to be drunk before Kate and Chester show up!" 

Nanuet takes another drink as Jake and Ruby's cheerful mood is contagious. As he does he looks up and see Sonoma, looking as beautiful as ever, coming down the stairs and heading towards them. When she gets to the table, Nanuet comments, "My Sonoma, you were beautiful as Louise, but it is no comparison to the true Sonoma," he finishes with a blush.

The rest of the regular customers leave and Pedro puts the sign of the door reading "Closed" in English, Spanish and Dwarven. He heads off into the kitchen and a few minutes later returns with Dorita and Maggie. Dorita is carrying a large platter filled with samplings of over a dozen freshly cooked Mexican appetizers, "Did somebody say there was to be a celebration?" Dorita exclaims. Ruby jumps out of her chair and hugs Dorita. "You are the best!" Then she looks around the now empty place. "Oh but we wanted to dance too and if no one else is here..."

Back at the Lone Star, Kate went back out and approached Tom Whipple. "Does this happen often, the games running late?" Tom softly says "I asked them not to hurry if they're doing well. I can use my share of the winnings and if Job can earn enough between now and Sunday he'll also buy part of the business."  Tony's game breaks up shortly thereafter and the players leave. Tony hands Tom $ 73. The only people left are at Job's table, so Tom tells Katherine "I can handle it from here if you want to go." He then tells Jeff Mills "Why don't you take over in the kitchen and let soldier-boy escort Mrs. Kale home." 

"His name is Chester Martin," Kate laughed. "Well, I hope Job does well, then. He'd be an excellent partner for Maggie." She took off her apron and emptied the tip cups, putting the money into her purse. As she was putting on her hat Chester came out of the kitchen.  They said their good-nights, and Chester politely offered his arm to escort Katherine back to the El Parador. "Nice night for a walk. Right, Mrs. Kale?" "Yes, quite clear. Although it never seems to rain here." 

They walk out into the cool night.  He says, "It looks like Adair is holding off on his revenge for last night. I hope we can stop him so no one gets hurt. But moving onto sunnier topics, what are you three going to do with your land? Mine it like Mr. Cook? If you don't mind my saying--with my vast experience in the industry--none of you look much like miners." 

She replies, "And you would be right. No, we're going to ranch it. It's what my husband and I had planned to do once we got settled here, and I see no reason not to go on with that plan. We seem to have collected a few loose horses and even cattle, but we're going to start small with sheep. There seems to be a land rush on, and we anticipate Promise City will grow and there should be a market for the meat."  He replies, "Wise thinking. It seems all of you are very business-minded. That's very admirable." 

They arrived at the El Parador in only a few minutes to the sounds of laughter. "Looks like the party is started. And you're to celebrate with us. I just need to run upstairs, and I'll be right back down," she said as they stepped inside.  Chester looks surprised. "Thank you for the invitation. You folks barely know me. That's dreadfully nice."   She says, "Mr. Martin. You have protected us, been shot at with us, and spent a very long night in the Lone Star's kitchen. I think you should celebrate with us as well."

Kate!" Ruby exclaimed as she entered the building. Ruby runs over to Kate and gives her a big hug. "I am SO glad you are here now can we really start the party. I hope you don't mind we had a few drinks while we were waiting..." "Of course I don't mind. Give me just a minute to run upstairs and put away my purse. I don't want to lose it." She kissed Ruby's cheek and hurried up the stairs.   In her room she tucked away her purse and hat, then ran over to Mr. Gonzales room to ask him if he would please put her hair back up the way he had earlier. "It wasn't appropriate for the saloon. But it was so lovely, I'd like it up for our party here."

Chester stands in the doorway, with a hurt look on his face. "Ahem. Don't I get a welcome, too?"  "Oh!" Ruby says blushing, "You are so right! I am sorry Chet," As she comes over to him and gives him and big hug and a kiss on the cheek. "Does that make up for my thoughtlessness?"  Once Kate and Chester have entered Pedro locks the front door. Sonoma takes a seat at the piano and says "I can play you some dance music." She begins with some Tango-style music. Pedro tells Jake "Follow our lead" and he pulls Dorita out onto the dance floor and demonstrates that a pair of four-century old wood elves* are still young at heart. 

Jake does as he is told and pulls Ruby out onto the dance floor. They try to copy the graceful movements of the wood elves but even with their dexterity they can not come close. Later they would blame their failure on all the drinks. Still, they dance around laughing and enjoying themselves.

He tells her "watch my hand" he then makes a gesture holding up his right hand with the thumb and first two fingers extended and then turns the hand in a semi-circle motion. He has her repeat it. He then tells her "Do that again, saying the worlds 'Mai poina'. That's the Hawaiian phrase meaning 'Don't Forget'. " 

She does as instructed and feels her hair moving back into place as he had made it earlier even though he is standing on the other side of the room. He tells her "The magic is in the hair clip itself. It is the same magic that Sonoma and I both used earlier to make ourselves appear human. Currently all your clip does is the hair style and color change. We can later modify it to change any other physical feature or clothing that you'd like."

"Thank you. And thank you for coming to the Lone Star tonight. It was nice to have you there, even if you weren't quite yourself." She reached up and touched the clip. "Hopefully I won't have need to disguise myself often and be able to use this only for beauty’s sake. I hope you'll come downstairs for a while, it wouldn't seem right without you. It seems to be only our little circle in the Cantina. I must hurry back down now, Ruby was impatient for me to join them." 

She hurried back out of Mr. Gonzales room, then slowed to walk down the stairs. Ruby and Jake were dancing in a poor but lively imitation of Dorita and Pedro. Katherine smiled and took a seat at the table where Dorita and Maggie had set out some food. She hadn't really eaten since lunch, and suddenly she was famished.

Manuel Gonzales arrives just as Sonoma is finishing up the song. He laughs and exclaims "Well done my little bird, but I don't think the youngsters could keep up. Here let me take a hand at that, I think you have someone waiting for you as well."  The older man takes a seat at the piano and begins to play a well-known waltz by Johann Strauss. Dorita and Pedro return to the dance floor. 

Nanuet waits for Manuel and Sonoma's conversation to finish and then makes his way over to the shapely wood elf. "I have missed you since dinner." he says, "I seem to be missing you whenever we aren't together." He leads Sonoma out to the dance floor and watching Pedro and Dorita attempts to dance with Sonoma. The alcohol has taken affect but he seems to at least keep from stepping on Sonoma's toes. 

"This land purchase may be a big step for us. It is our chance at a future. I wanted to say thanks again for handling things at the office. Anyway, enough talk about business..." He pulls Sonoma closer and lifts her off her feet while twirling around. He manages to spin a few times while Sonoma smiles and then his feet get tangled and the two collapse to the ground both howling with laughter. They embrace and kiss deeply.

Kate continues to eat and looks over to her mentor, having not realized that he could play the piano. She then notices that he isn't, he is just moving his hands back and forth in the air above the keys.  Kate picked up one of Dorita's appetizers and wandered over to the piano while she nibbled. "You can do almost anything, can't you?" she smiled as she watched the others whirl slowly around the dance floor. "This is one of my favorite pieces." He replies "I know, you played it here a short while ago." He laughs and says "Actually, you're really the one playing it right now. My spell is just duplicating your previous performance. I have no idea how to play a piano."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 109, “There's a Party Goin' on Right Here ”, January 11th, 1882:*

"Is that really what I sound like?" Kate cocked her head to listen. "It sounds so different when I'm not actually sitting and playing." She finished up the last of her food and closed her eyes to listen. 

Chester comes back from his room, after dropping off his gun. Not much place for that at a party. He grabs a plate and puts some food on it. He sits down and listens to the lovely music. What luck I was able to gain the trust and friendship of such people. I like this.  He then notices Gonzales’s hands are not touching the keys and that it isn’t a player piano. Chester walks up to the piano. "Mr. Gonzalez. I had no idea you're a magic-user. Aren't you worried of what the townsfolk think?" He looks up and says, "The townsfolk don't know. The only ones who do are right here in this room. Please keep it that way."

Kate interjects, "Yesterday morning I had to use some of what you've taught me in Mr. Martin's presence. He understands the need for silence in this matter." He smiles and says "Dorita had a long talk with Maggie earlier tonight. She's fine with it as well, otherwise she wouldn't be here now."  He then adds, "Be as loud as you want. I've sealed all of the sound in the room from exiting. The shutters and shades are all drawn and all entranceways to this room now have a spell on them so that anyone approaching will change their minds and decide not to. That should afford this party all of the privacy we want and allow me to use my skills freely."

Ruby smiles at Jake, “Dancing with you is always fun and I don’t want to stop but we have to, for now anyway...” Ruby brings Jake back to the table and makes sure everyone’s drink is full, then she clears her voice.   "I would like to make a toast to all my new friends, even though I wish I did it before I had all those drinks... Anyway, firstly, to Kate, Sonoma and Nanuet, I wish you much luck with your new land purchase. With all the smarts you have you cannot fail at whatever you try and you will, I am certain, have the best ranch around." Smiling at Mr. Gonzales, "To Mr. Gonzales, the most special teacher a girl could ask for and one who believes in me more than anyone. And Pedro and Dorita, who in two weeks have become friends we can really count on. And Chester, who in the short time I have known him has been as sweet and honorable as any man I have ever met. I’m sure it won’t be long until Chet here finds some business to succeed at. And finally to Jake,” she gives him a special glance, “whose new venture in the silver mine will, I am sure, make him just as popular as ever.” 

“I’m not used to having many friends I can count on, well any friends I can count on actually, and I’m really liking it, so here is to all of you!” Ruby drinks her whiskey down. Ruby looks at their faces. “What? I said I wish I did it before all those drinks,” she says with a giggle. Nanuet stands up and pulls Sonoma to her feet while Ruby is beginning to speak. As she starts her toast he grabs their drinks, gives Sonoma her glass and listens intently. He laughs at the explanation at the end of her toast and drinks down his whisky in one swallow. "Ruby, you stole the words right out of my mouth. Thanks."

Jake gets up and only sways a faint amount considering all he has had to drink. "Congratulations again, " with only a slight slurring of his words, "to you three" he continues nodding towards Katherine and then the two tangled on the floor, "on doing what you love. It makes all the difference in the world, 'cause otherwise it ain't worth doin' " he says with surprising sincerity. "To the ranch!" and with that raises his glass, smiles and downs it rather too quickly. He sits back down carefully, displaying a knack for functioning while seriously intoxicated. With an easy smile, he holds his glass out to be refilled.

Katherine stood with her still nearly full glass in hand. “I think I’ll do this before I’ve had too many of these,” she began. “Nanuet, Sonoma, thank you for making it possible for me to pursue a dream I was never meant to pursue alone. I couldn’t ask for better partners than the two of you. 

My life has changed a great deal in the past two weeks, and it is all due to the people in this room. I cannot thank you enough for being family and friends to me at a time when I very much need them. So here are my thanks. To Ruby for always being there for me, to Jake for looking out for us, to Nanuet for proving the prejudices I came here with to be false. To Sonoma, Dorita, Pedro, and Mr. Gonzales for making me feel part of their family, and Maggie for making me part of hers.” She smiled at Chester. “And to you for understanding and keeping our secrets.” 

She turned to Mr. Gonzales. “Merci, le professor aimé de réveiller mon esprit et de me montrer de telles choses merveilleuses.” She raised her glass. “I wish the best of fortune and happiness to each of you.” 

Ruby smiles at Jake and refills his glass. Then she takes his glass and hands him the bottle flips her hair and walks over to Kate. Ruby gently grabs Kate by the arm. “Come on Kate, we’re going to dance. My partner over there has had one too many I think,” she laughs. She drags Kate over to the dance floor. She yells out to no one “Someone play that thing please!” She drinks Jake's drink, but the glass down, grabs Kate and spins her around. “You look particularly lovely tonight," she says reaching out to touch Kate's hair. "The thought of your new ranch agrees with you I think.” Ruby smiles sincerely at her friend and they start dancing around the Cantina laughing.

"At least someone wants to dance with me," Kate smiled. "Yes, the ranch agrees with me. And so does seeing all of you happy with someone. I really think I can live here, Ruby."   Ruby says, "I'm sure everyone wants to dance with you Kate, but I got you first," Ruby giggles. Then she continues seriously, "You have to stop doing that to yourself, putting yourself down. Many men look at you, you just don't see it because you are not ready yet. But you will be soon. Just give yourself some time. OK, enough of that.   Now, you haven't had nearly enough to drink, we're going to have to fix that problem. And did I tell you how pretty you look tonight?"

"Why get drunk? This isn't a night I want to forget. And yes, you did. This is what Mr. Gonzales did earlier, but it was a bit too much for the Lone Star, don't you think?"   Kate paused a moment. "Do they really? Look I mean?" Ruby replies, "You don't have to drink to forget, Kate. You drink to loosen up a bit.   Of course they look. And like I said, when you are ready you will see it too. Believe me, you will." Ruby smiles at Kate and touches her face. "Your hair isn't what makes you pretty Kate. It's everything about you, including your personality. You are a very special person to care about people the way you do." Ruby leans into Kate and gives her a big hug, and doesn't let go.

"Am I not loose enough for you then?" she chuckled. Jake spits his whiskey that he was drinking out onto the table. Chester jumps up and pats him on the back, oblivious to Jake’s laughing while he chokes. Jake’s coughs, "Thanks Chet." and tries not to look at the ladies on the dance floor while he pours himself another drink.   Kate hugged Ruby back, and waited a few moments for Ruby to let go. When she didn't she whispered, "Ruby dear, isn't this a rather, well, inappropriate way for us to dance?"

Ruby replies, "Er, Kate, you are the definition of unlooseness if you don't mind me saying. But maybe that is all the drinks speaking." Ruby glances around the room, "Who here is going to tell you what is appropriate. No one here can tell you what to do. But if you are worried about it then ok," Ruby slowly pulls herself away from Kate. "Maybe I'll go get Jake then. I'm sure Chester would love to dance. But before I do," Ruby lets go of Kate and gives her a kiss on the lips. "That's for being you, Katherine Kale." With that Ruby turns on her heel and goes back to Jake.

Kate stood suddenly alone on the dance floor with a blush staining her cheeks. She hurried back to her seat next to Maggie and quickly downed her drink.  Ruby walks back to Jake and leans over him, whispering, and “Jake I want you to dance with me again Come on..." Jake stands up a little unsteady. "I'm game. Chester, don't make me dance alone." Jake turns and says to him. Chester gives him a horrified look and Jake responds, "Not with ME you idiot, ask Katherine." Chester replies, “Well, that's a relief. I haven't had that much to drink." 

To Manuel, Chester adds, "Mr. Gonzalez, your secret is safe with me. You and your family have been wonderful hosts. Thank you."  And with that Jake and Ruby head back to the dance floor kicking up their heels and twirling around. For the most part Jake is stable if not elegant, and Ruby manages to keep him upright the rest of the time.

Sonoma looks to Nanuet "so what do you think about all of these people? I know life changes but sometimes things change so fast I'm not too sure that I can keep up with everything going on. New friends that are as intense as Ruby and as thought provoking as Kate. Land to build on and work with, people who accept me as myself in all of the ways that I am ...and you. It's like living in a whirlwind and not knowing what to expect next and except for the fact that we seem to get shot at an awful lot it's been mostly all good. I went from quiet sameness for almost a year.  Years to a good kind of chaos in two weeks.   With that she snuggles into his shoulder and sighs contently.  “I feel safe with you and I like the way that feels even when there are bullets flying all around.”

Before Chester can get up enough nerve to ask Katherine to dance Manuel beats him to it. Maggie continues to play the piano for the three pairs now out on the dance floor while Manuel waits for her answer. "Of course," Katherine accepted and offered Mr. Gonzales her hand. He took it and led her out onto the dance floor with the others, being careful to steer clear of the more inebriated dancers. After a while, Chester taps Manuel on the shoulder. "Can I have the next dance with Mrs. Kale?"  "Of course, Mr. Martin. If she approves, that is."  Kate says, "I'd be happy to. Shall we?"  The pair dance for a while. It's obvious Chester doesn't know how, but he picks it up quickly, if not smoothly.

After stomping around on the floor for a couple of songs in an imitation of dancing, Jake pulls Ruby towards the kitchen. "I need a breather and some water." They disappear into the kitchen and after a few minutes there is some giggling and then it is quiet again.

The party continues a short while longer. Maggie says that she really should be getting back to the Lone Star and asks Chester to escort her. Manuel also decides that it is time for him to be heading off to bed. "Sure thing, Mrs. Whipple. Let me get my gun first. Who knows what's out there. Goodnight, Mr. Gonzalez." Kate ran over to talk to Maggie for a moment and thanked her for being there with them. She saw Mr. Martin and Maggie off and then went over to talk to Mr. Gonzales. 

Chester retrieves his weapon, and escorts Maggie home. He says, "Goodnight, Mrs. Whipple. Thanks for joining us." Chester lights a cigarette and checks his pocket watch. Saying, “I got to get to bed. I need to go to the bank tomorrow." He walks back to the El Parador, looking out for the guy he and Jeff dumped in the pigpen.

Gonzales was on his way over to the stairs when Kate caught him. "I just wanted to thank you, for everything. This night was wonderful. And thank you for asking me to dance." He smiles and says "I couldn't let my Granddaughter and Great Granddaughter have all the fun now could I? Sleep well my little sandpiper, tomorrow we will spend some time learning something new." She replies, "I'm looking forward to it." 

Kate went back into the main room to help Dorita and Pedro clean up. She nibbled at what was left of the appetizers and hummed under her breath. She'd had just enough to drink to feel pleasantly warm, but sleepiness was setting in. Once everything was cleaned up, she hugged Dorita and Pedro and thanked them before she went up to her own room to sleep.

Jake and Ruby finally emerge from the kitchen, looking a bit disheveled. "Hey, where is everyone?" Ruby asks looking around the quiet, dark room curiously.  Jake shakes his head. "Amateurs." He turns to Ruby, "But we can continue the party upstairs let's go." He grabs Ruby's hand and starts pulling her towards the stairs, stopping to steal another bottle of whiskey from behind the bar. They trip a couple times getting up the steps, stop a few times to kiss, and take a few more drinks of whiskey.  Finally they make it back to Jake's room.

Nanuet and Sonoma giggle from the corner where they have settled in comfortably. "I guess they didn't see us." Sonoma says standing up.  "No, I guess not." Nanuet says with a laugh. "I hate to be the end of the party myself, but I do have a journey to make tomorrow. The offer is still open if you want to come with me, it shouldn't take all day." Nanuet pauses and looks at Sonoma. "I will be heading over to the grove for the night, do you care to join me?'

She replies, "I will come with you tomorrow" Sonoma looks at Nanuet with very big dark eyes " I don't want to disappoint you but I think I'm going to spend the night in my own bed. Things have been changing very fast and I really need a little time to catch up with everything that has been going on. OK? When would you like to leave in the morning?"

Upstairs, Ruby's devilish smile reappears.  “So, Jake, we’ve lasted a whole night with me as your girl. I think we’re doing pretty good…” Ruby laughs. “What do you think?” she says pushing him into the chair. Standing over him, “And I told you earlier now that I am your girl I can dance for you if you want me to. You interested?” she says with one arched eyebrow. 

"Heh, never asks a barber if you need a haircut." He takes off his hat, twirls it across the fingers on his hand, says to his hat "you can take a break now, you've done your part." He throws his hat across the room. "I don't know what I was thinking earlier, I really can pay to have my shirts cleaned and pressed." He leans back grinning ear to ear, "I'm interested." 

“Of course you are,” she giggles. “But don’t forget the rules, no touching or the big burly bouncer comes over and kicks your ass,” she says laughing. She leans over in front of him, giving him a good view down her dress, and whispers, “So you have to behave yourself Mr. Cook. I know that will be hard for you…” She kisses him slowly then stands up, letting her hair loose as she does. She takes a step back and starts dancing. 

She pulls her shoes off and throws them across the room, landing near Jake’s hat. She puts her foot on Jake’s knee and leisurely pulls off one stocking then switches to do the same for the other. She leans in close to Jake and pulls his shirt off without any argument from him. Then she turns her back to him and sits on his lap, pulling her hair over her shoulder. She loosens the ribbon of her corset until it falls out and she throws her top on the floor, leaving only a sheer undershirt, which is hanging, off her shoulders. Jake tries to grab her around the waist but Ruby gives him a playful slap, “I told you, you have to behave…” She stands up and gracefully kicks her skirt off, leaving just the underskirt. She continues to dance around teasing Jake every chance she gets, leaning into him and kissing him occasionally but not really letting him touch her. 

Finally Ruby sits on Jake’s lap facing him and whispers, “This is the part where you tell me how much you want and need me, Mr. Cook. Unless of course, you changed your mind and you don’t…”  "Is that before or after I say you are the most desirable woman in the Arizona Territory?" He leans forward a bit.  Ruby laughs. “That is the second time you said that, I was hoping by now to be the most desirable woman in at least these United States of America. I guess I’ll have to try harder…” She takes Jake’s face in her hands and gives him the most passionate kiss she can muster in their current state. “Does that help?”  "Mmmmm. That covers southwest territories, let's go for the west of the Mississippi." He grabs her and they tumble to the floor....


----------



## Queenie

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> "Heh, never asks a barber if you need a haircut."




What a great "Jakeism"!


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 110, “Another Busy Morning”, Thursday, January 12th, 1882:*

Early Thursday morning Ruby lies draped over Jake, awake but with her eyes closed, taking in the moment. Jake’s wakes up and tries to quietly slide himself out of bed but Ruby opens her eyes and watches him. Before he can get out of bed she puts her hand on his thigh to stop him.  “Do you have to go to the bank?” she asks sleepily. “Yesterday morning was so nice, I don’t want you to go, I want you to stay…” Ruby sits up and throws her arms around Jake from behind, letting her long hair fall over his shoulder. She whispers in his ear, "What can I do to make you stay here with me?" 

"I don't have to go to the bank." Jake leans back so they both fall over back into bed. "But I told you yesterday I'm trying to get Chester a job there so I can quit. I'd like the Condon brothers to think I'm a good guy. They have money and control much of the town. So me getting out of bed is an investment. One that pays off in not having to get out of bed in the very near future." Jake worms his way around to face Ruby. "I do hate getting up early. And more so hauling my ass out of bed with you in it." 

He struggles through the bedclothes a bit to get his arms around her. "Look, I'm not accustomed to building so many relationships in a town. It takes a little time and effort. It wouldn't matter how late I stayed in bed if I was going to bolt from this little spot of depravity in the next couple of weeks. It appears, however, that I need a different way of operating than I am accustomed to." He notices the confused look on her face. "I need to get up one or two more times early so I don't have to anymore." He says with a smile. "I'll explain it again when you wake up."   “That’s the problem, you’re not going to be here when I wake up. I’m going to be alone.” Ruby gives him a halfhearted smile. “Why do you need a different way of doing things? You can still do what you want.” 

"That my dear Ruby West is an excellent question." Jake extricates himself from the bed. "The silver mine is worth significantly more if I hang around for some extended period of time." As he is putting on his clothes. "If I keep behaving like I have in the past, I'll need to move on in a few months or even weeks. I think you understand that. Give me some time to sort this out." He pulls his boots on. "If I need to blow this town, well... I've never run with a woman before. And we've not talked about it." He stretches his arms and yawns. "Hermes save me woman, give me a little time to sort this out first." He gives her a smile and a kiss on the head before he picks up his gun belt and throws it over his shoulder. 

Jake sees a flash of surprise cross Ruby’s face. “You would take me with you if you had to leave here?” 
"Uh, well, not if you're kicking and screaming' against it. If you wanted to come..." Jake doesn't finish the sentence.   Ruby relaxes and smiles for real. “I would go with you Jake,” she whispers then pauses. “Alright, alright I’ll give you time to sort things out. I won’t ask you to stay again.” As he kisses her on the head Ruby smiles wider and gives a slight purr. “You just make sure to let me know that even though you have to leave me you really don't want to.” 

“Now since I am already awake I am going to get up and get something done today.” She drags herself out of bed and gets her stuff together. “Have a good day, I’ll see you later.” Ruby gives Jake a kiss then with a smile she starts to slip out the door but he grabs her arm and pulls her back in. 

"Er, there is something you ought to know about the Lone Star." Jake scratches his beard. "Grumpy Tom asked me if I wanted to buy the whole thing, not just partner. He and his father have no intention of leaving Maggie behind. Now Maggie may have other ideas." Jake rubs some more sleep out of his eyes. "I figure either way is not a problem for you. You could be a partner if you want, or you could let the chips fall where they may. If all the Whipples go back to Denver, they'll be an opening at the Comique. So even if the Lone Star burns to the ground you can work if you want to. Tom didn't want me to tell anyone, not that I give a rat's tail about him. But they have it in for Maggie I think, to make sure that she doesn't look able to manage the place so they can drag her home." 

He straps on his gunbelt and finishes. "Look, I'm willing to help you or Katherine to some extent if you really wanted to own a saloon, but I'm no saloon manager. I'd hate to see Katherine fail at ranching because she was tied up trying to run a saloon. So I didn't say anything last night." He grabs his hat and drops it on his head. "And I'm not going to say anything today. Now if Ruby hears something, somewhere about the Whipples selling the whole saloon and wants to convince Jake with her womanly ways to help her with that saloon..." He grins and opens the door for her. "...we can talk later." 

“The whole thing, huh?” Ruby gets lost in thought for a moment then snaps back. “I’m not worried about a job, I can find one anywhere. I don’t have any particular love for Maggie myself but Kate does… I’m sure those men think she can’t do it just because she is a woman, and that’s not very fair. Although like I said, I haven’t seen anything from her to prove otherwise and I don’t want to be Maggie’s babysitter.” Ruby furrows her brow, “Where would we get all that money from? Maybe Tom knows someone else who knows something about running a saloon to partner with us and they could run it.” 

Ruby straightens Jake’s gunbelt and tugs on his jacket. “You know, it occurs to me that we do a lot of talking,” Ruby smiles at him. “I hope that there are some other qualities that you like about me too…” Ruby stands on her toes and gives Jake another kiss. “I’m off. I hope we have time to talk about it later before I have to work.” Ruby start walking away then stops, "Oh and I think convincing Jake with my womanly ways has become my specialty..." Ruby gives him a glance over her shoulder as she walks down the hallway. 

"Heh." Jake says to himself watching her saunter away to her room. He shakes his head, "I'm doomed." He goes down stairs whistling, mangling one of the songs from last night. He burns himself on a cup of coffee and has a quick bite of breakfast before stumbling over to the bank a bit bleary eyed. He pushes his hat down closer over his eyes, the morning sun feeling a bit too bright. "Where is that Chester Martin, I need to talk to him before the bank opens." 

Chester wakes up bright and early as is his habit. He cleans and reloads his rifle and revolver. If I'm going to stay around here, I'll need a more permanent place to live. It's not fair for me to take up a room that the Gonzalez's can rent out to someone else. But first, I'll try to keep a job for more than one day. The ex-soldier washes his face and changes into some of his working clothes. Time to check on the horse. Still need a name, though. 

He straps on his gun belt as he walks down the stairs. In the common room, Chester catches sight of Jake. "Good morning, Mr. Cook. I hope you had fun at the party. I sure enjoyed myself." "Easy Chester, don't talk so loud. And quit being so damn cheerful." Jake replies with a wince. "Listen, I put a good word in for you with Morand Cartage. They will be needing some security help on the Fisk Mountain run. It's up to you if you are interested." 

Jake stretches and flexes his arms. "Yah, I did have a good time. I've got to lose this job so I can sleep in. Anyway, I was saying... If you play your cards right with Morand you could probably convince him to have you handle security. Maybe even start your own little service. Up to you though. I don't give a rat's tail either way. You figure out how to juggle between the bank and that, or pick one over the other. You're a big boy." Jake rubs his hand across his eyes, "I could use a drink. That'll have to wait though, first my business with Condon."  Then Jake gets sly grin on his face, "The available women at the cantina are getting taken up quickly. Seems like you are missing out." He gives the solder a gentle punch in the arm.

Ruby gets back to her room and starts getting ready for her trip. She puts on a travel skirt and shirt and covers it with her long, black velvet jacket. She quickly pins her hair up and adds a hat that has a long piece of material hanging from the back, to try to hide her hair a bit. She looks at the time and hurries down the stairs. She grabs an apple and a muffin from Dorita. As Ruby grabs her breakfast on the run from Dorita she hands her a small package "Sonoma thinks you may need this and so do I. Make a tea 1 teaspoon of leaves every morning and drink it... it will keep unwanted packages from showing up at your door"

Ruby makes her way to the stage office to buy a ticket to Tombstone. She purchases her ticket and waits for the stage to be ready. Ruby adjusts her dress and walks over to the stage to get on. Chuck Nevers holds the door open for Ruby and she steps inside. She is the first passenger to board. Two more people, apparently a couple, enter behind her. The man is around thirty with long dark hair and a pockmarked face. The woman beside him is around the same age, chubby, missing a few teeth and has unkempt hair. Both are wearing tattered clothing and smell as though they have not bathed in weeks.

"Thanks Mr. Nevers," says Ruby as she climbs on board.  She tries to keep from making faces at the smell coming from across the aisle and makes sure to sit near the window. One more person enters. The door is no sooner shut when the stage begins to move, getting off a little later than scheduled. Ruby immediately recognizes him as Deputy Marshall Morgan Earp. He also recognizes Ruby and has a semi-panicked look on his face. He starts to sit beside the couple but his sense of smell rules out and he gets back up and sits beside Ruby instead.

Ruby extends her hand to Morgan.  "Mr. Earp, how nice to see you again," she says with a mischievous smile. "And you Mrs. Cook," he states. He adds "I appreciate what you and your husband did for me the other day. I wouldn't be alive today otherwise." A brief flash of annoyance crosses Ruby's face before she regains her composure and gets the smile back and says, "Jake Cook is not my husband."

Earp replies, "He isn't? But I thought....ah, I get it. Baxter was too drunk to get it right yet again. I'll be glad when Clum runs that guy out of town."  She says, "Do I look like the type of girl who would be married? But never mind that. I am also NOT a prostitute in case you still had questions. Yes that drunk Baxter got the entire story wrong.  But I will take the thanks for helping you the other day." Ruby looks him straight in the eyes. "Katherine Kale is really the one you should be thanking.” He turns his head slightly so that he is no longer looking Ruby in the eyes and says "Well, be sure to thank her for me then."

Ruby says with a snip, "Tell her yourself. Although I am not sure you should even try to talk to that woman with all the rumors and all..." Morgan doesn't respond to Ruby's quip and she thinks she should leave it at that.   She says, "So, what business do you have in Tombstone today Marshall Earp?" she says with a flip of her hair. She glances at the couple across from her. They haven't done anything suspicious... yet.  He says, “My brother Virgil called for me. There's been some trouble there that he needs some help with." While they talk the couple sitting diagonally across the stage begin conversing with each other in a language that Ruby suspects in Russian.   

She answers, What kind of trouble? Anything I should be concerned about since I'll be spending the day?  Ruby keeps her eyes on the smelly Russians.   Morgan says, "Nothing you're not already all too familiar with. The Cowboy Gang went after another stagecoach. You managed to be on stages that outran them twice but this one they caught. Virgil has a pretty good idea who was involved and asked if Wyatt could spare me to help out." 'Who do they think was involved?" she asks.   

He replies, "I'll find out when I get to Tombstone. Something like that Virgil wasn't going to put in the note."  She says, "Interesting. So that doesn't even have to be the real reason you were called to Tombstone." Ruby looks out the window. "I hope you find whomever the real bad guys are, Marshall Earp." Ruby decides she's had enough with the questions so she keeps looking out the window and only occasionally glances at the Russian couple.

Katherine rose in the morning and dressed in a dark red dress. She styled her hair simply, leaving it to hang loose behind her back and using the clip from Mr. Gonzales to pull back the front. A matching hat and black gloves finished the ensemble. She picked up her small purse and went downstairs.  "Have you seen Ruby this morning?" she asked Dorita.  Dorita replies, "She's already gone out, in quite a hurry." Kate says "Oh. Well. I guess I'll see her later then. Thank you."  Kate started across the room. "Katherine, you've had no breakfast," Dorita called from behind her. Kate just shook her head and waved as she slipped out the door. If she stopped to exchange words Dorita would have her sitting with a plate in minutes. 

She hurried toward the land office. After that she would have to go see Mr. Berg, and then head over to the Long Branch. If that went well she'd have to ride out to the ranch, and still be back for her lessons that afternoon. There was no time to dawdle. Katherine walked into the land office.  "I'm sorry to disturb you Mr. Winston, I know you're busy."  The man looked up a bit distractedly. "Mrs. Kale. Your deed won't be ready until tomorrow."   She replies, "Yes, I know. I hoped I could ask you about another matter. Do you recall anything strange about the transfer of land between Hamilton Fisk and Flint Greymountain?"

He goes to his books and looks up the transaction. "Can't really tell you about it. Fisk handled that himself, I just recorded it after the fact." "That's quite unusual isn't it? When I spoke to Mr. Greymountain yesterday, he was under the impression that Hamilton Fisk was the land officer. I suppose it could have been just a misunderstanding. But I'm fairly certain Mr. Fisk wasn't confused when he charged $100 an acre for the land. I don't suppose Mr. Fisk was serving as the local land officer last March?"

Winston says "Fisk is a lawyer. Any lawyer licensed in the Territory can handle the legal paperwork for a land transaction, he and Berg both do it fairly regularly for out of town investors. But I have to do the actual filings.   As to a selling price, land around here used to go for only $ 1.25 an acre due to the Desert Lands Act of 1877. You could buy up to 160 acres at that price. That didn't last for long around here, since silver was discovered in Tombstone back in '77 as well. The Territorial Governor sensed a land rush so he quadruped that price to $ 5.00 an acre for the four southeastern counties. Most of the rest of the state you can still get for the lower price.  Fisk bought all the hills to the southeast near town around two years back. He's free to sell them to whoever he wishes at whatever price they'll pay."

"Of course he is. But Mr. Greymountain told me that he and his partner had bought their land, unclaimed, directly from the Arizona Territory. But of course, the possibility that Mr. Fisk claimed to be the Deputy County Recorder doesn't change his legal right to sell the land at whatever price he chooses.  Thank you for your time, Mr. Winston. We made our deposit yesterday. I'll be back for the deed tomorrow. Good morning." Kate turned to leave the office.

Kate left the land office a bit disappointed. She hadn't really expected Mr. Winston to know anything, but she thought he'd at least be upset at the idea the Fisk had been masquerading as the County Recorder. But he was very busy, after all, with other things on his mind. She made her way to Mr. Berg's office and went inside.  "Good morning. I'm Mrs. Katherine Kale. Jake Cook dropped off a deed for you to look at yesterday, I'm here to inquire about it."

Berg replies, "Oh yes, Mrs. Kale. I saw you testify two days ago in court. Yes, I've looked over the deed. It's legit, issued by the Arizona Territory Land Office. So, have the owners managed to find anything on the land?"  She says, "Nothing to speak of. Sadly, Mr. Greymountain's partner was killed last week. Stabbed by cattle rustlers whom he witnessed crossing their claim. 

Mr. Greymountain has decided to ranch the land instead. Myself and two partners have purchased 200 acres of adjacent land to combine with his claim. When we informed him of our purchase, he was surprised to learn that Mr. Hamilton Fisk was not the land officer. He believed that he and his partner had bought the claim directly from the Arizona Territory for $100 an acre. The land office shows the land being transferred from Fisk to Mr. Greymountain and his partner.  Is there any way Mr. Fisk can attempt to reclaim that land from Flint?"

He answers, "No, your Mr. Greymountain owns the whole thing then fair and square unless his partner willed his half to somebody else." Berg shakes his head "And if you haven't figured it out already, Fisk is slime. I'm sorry to hear that he's taken advantage of your friend." "So was I." Kate took the deed back and tucked it inside her purse. "I just wish there was something to be done. There is no way to prove Mr. Fisk misrepresented himself as the land officer. It would be Flint's word against Fisk. 

Thank you Mr. Berg. What do I owe you?"  He answers, "Nothing at this point my dear. But if I ever have enough evidence to bring a real case against Fisk I'll want your and your friend to testify about this." Kate smiled. "Thank you. Perhaps some day Flint will be able to find his partners papers. They may be helpful." Kate offered her hand. "Thank you for your help."

Kate left Mr. Berg's office and headed toward the Long Branch. This was the part she wasn't sure of. She hoped Conrad Booth might be there; then she could ask his advice before approaching Cole. Kate stepped inside the saloon and looked for Mr. Booth or someone who was employed there. The Long Branch is close to deserted. The only person around is a female wood elf who is washing down the tables. She tells Kate "The Saloon won't be open until noon." "I'm sorry. I should have realized. I'll come back later." 

A few blocks away, Jake had seen one of the Condon brothers approaching the bank and waved. "Here we go Chester, remember what I told you. And keep it to yourself." Jake and Chester head up to the door and wait for him. Frank Condon lets them into the bank. He shows Chester where two loaded rifles and two loaded shotguns are stored for easy access by employees but out of the sight and reach of customers. 

He then takes them into the vault. The large walk-in vault with shelves lined with bags. "We keep the money in here. There's always one open money bag for the tellers for easy access, but the rest of these bags are all dummies, with a few real bills on top and there rest dummy money, mostly confederate bills. There's a false floor under our feet and the bags of real money are usually stored beneath the floorboards, although we're a little shy of cash at the moment."

Jake waits until Frank Condon has finished showing Chester Martin the bank routine and 'secrets'.  "Mr. Condon, can I talk to you a minute while Chester keeps an eye on things?" The two of them go over to a corner of the bank. "Mr. Condon, some substantial business opportunities have made themselves available to me and in order to pursue them I need to resign from your employment. You did me a favor by giving me this job, and I don't want to walk out on you and leave you stuck. I'll continue to make myself available to you while you try out Chester, or find some other suitable replacement. I hope we'll be able to continue to do business together, I believe I will continue to need the services of your bank. This probably works out as a good time seeing the risk to the vault is low right now. But that's between us."

Condon replies, "I heard rumors about you being a partner in that new mine. Heard tell that your first ore load came to nine grand. Also heard that the First National got all of the banking. If you're inclined to move your share over here I'd be more than happy to let Mr. Martin help guard it."

"So let me be clear, I'm not making my business with you contingent on having Mr. Martin over there," Jake points his thumb over his back, "being your bank guard." Jake gets a little closer to Condon. "I didn't pick the bank for the mining operation, that was done by the senior partners. I did see that Chester Martin knows how to shoot a gun and is fairly courageous. Beyond that, you decide who your bank guards are." Jake offers Frank Condon is hand in a handshake, "I have some money in your bank, and will soon have some more. Take care of it." He gives him a wink. "And let me know if you need some assistance while you figure out about your guard situation."

"I have a question now that needs your banking expertise." Jake takes out a brand new $20 bill. "Do you bankers know what new bills you get by serial number. And perhaps what customer may have gotten them if you do?" He says "Yeah, but most new bills go to the other bank rather than here. They're the ones who trade assayed metal for hard currency with the Government. Let me check that one out." 

He heads over to a ledger book and checks the number. He looks back up at Jake and says "Close but no cigar. It's around a thousand higher than the numbers on the twenties in my last Government shipment from three weeks back. They delivered to both the First National and the bank in Tombstone on that same day so it was probably in one of their batches." "OK, thanks. I'll be around town." Jake walks over to Chester. "It's all yours soldier. Take good care of it. And only shoot the bad guys." Jake gives him a pat on the shoulder and heads out of the building to Morand Cartage.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 111, “A Visit to the O.K. Corral”, Thursday, January 12th, 1882:*

Nanuet meets Sonoma early and they accompany Seawell to attend to his business before heading to see the Shaman.  She says, "Let's go take care of the discussion that needs to happen Mr. Seawell then we can have the rest of the day to ourselves Nanuet if that's OK with both of you." "You know whatever you say is ok with me, Sonoma," Nanuet says blushing.   Sonoma smiles at both men as she mounts her horse and settles in for a ride. 

It is late morning when Patrick Seawell, Sonoma and Nanuet reach the mountainside farm two miles from the town of Dos Cabezas situated in the mountains of the same name. They see a flock of two hundred sheep grazing in the fields. A lone farmer is sitting in a wooden chair on the hillside. He eyes them suspiciously. A shotgun is at the man's side but he does not reach for it. Sonoma calls out in Spanish "Hello I am Sonoma and I wish to speak to you may we come to your pasture?”

He yells back in Spanish. "Yes, come over. Do you wish to buy some meat or wool?" Sonoma rides over with the men following her "I have come to talk to you about many things that may interest you, wool, meat and the land that you have your pastures on. you are?”   He replies, “I am Juan Carlos de Verdes. And who are the three of you?" Sonoma introduces both Mr. Seawell and Nanuet.  She says, “ I have come here because Mr. Seawell wishes to speak with you and his Spanish is not what he wishes it to be.”

Sonoma and the farmer have a long conversation. He expresses how they cannot sell the land, as his family cemetery is located on it. She talks to Seawell and he explains that the section of the mountain he is interested in is not anywhere near the cemetery. He offers to pay the wood elves $ 5,000 for the thirty acres of the mountain that is of interest to him. 

Sonoma gets Seawell to use his geology skills to find them closer water source in the land if one exists. He agrees to do this prior to extracting any ore. She also negotiates as part of the deal for Seawell to purchase thirty of the man's sheep. Seawell asks her in English "What will I do with those?" She replies "You will pay me with them for helping you make this deal. I am trying to make it a good deal for everyone." She then smiles and says "Unless you plan to use them to become a rancher?"  He laughs and says "No, I think I have enough on my hands already." Tentative arrangements are worked out. Seawell says that they will return in a few days to finalize the deal.   The three ride back to Promise City.

Jake arrives at the Morand Cartage Company and asks if this is a good time to bring the wagon and team over and pay for it. Zack Morand introduces him to a half-elf employee who he introduces as Julio O'Grady. He instructs O'Grady to ride the carriage over.  He invites Jake into the office and pours them both a glass of whiskey. Morand asks Jake "So tell me Mr. Cook, do you have any brothers?"

"Uh, yes." He replies a little uncomfortably. "Both older. Charles and Lawrence are their names. I would be indescribably surprised if you were to tell me you knew them from west of the Mississippi somewhere." Morand replies "Oh no Mr. Cook, I doubt I've ever met either. You've met my brother, one of the most successful ranchers in the territory. I've always been in his shadow. He made me manager of this company but that's the best I ever thought I'd aspire too. 

Mr. Cook, this opportunity is great. Sure, it's my brother's money that's invested but Seawell partnered with me, not Forest. Berg structured the money from Forest as a loan. This is my chance to be a success in life Mr. Cook and I'm not going to blow it." "I can understand being in a successful older brother's shadow." Jake takes a sip of the whisker, thinking 'ah just what I needed for this hangover'. "Look, I think you are a competent guy. Let me know how we can be successful." Jake raises his glass to him.

O'Grady returns with the carriage and Zack spends the next half-hour doing a thorough inspection. He tells Jake "Everything looks in order. Let's head back over to your bank and transfer money from my account to yours." "Good." Jake finishes the whiskey and his head starts to clear.  They head over and process the transaction. "I'll get with the miners and we'll kick this operation into gear." 

After Jake is finished at the bank with Zack Morand he heads out in search of his mining partners. All the while keeping an eye open for any of his friends or Seawell. Grant Keebler runs into Jake and says "I think they all headed back to Fisk Mountain last night." "Thanks Grant, I'll see ya 'round the El Parador. Next drink is on me." Jake heads over to the National Bank to see the manager.

Jake goes into the First National Bank looking for Paul Stevens.  He asks him about how his account is setup for the mining profits from Fisk Mountain.  Stevens explains how it is a revolving credit line based upon the value of the ore. The ore itself is stored in the vault and picked up by the United States Government once a month, although that frequency may need to be increased if more silver flows into town.  Jake can transfer money to or from any other account at the bank without any penalty, or withdraw any amount of his money in silver for an assay certificate fee of one-percent. If he wants cash that will cost him five-percent. 

Jake also inquires about the serial number from one of the new $20 bills. He looks up the serial numbers and says that it wasn't part of his last shipment but picks up fewer than one-hundred bills from where his left off. He says that Tombstone got the next cash shipment after his so it was probably from that bank."

Jake goes over to the Lone Star and finds Tom Whipple, inviting him to take another walk.  "So tell me about the operating costs and returns." Jake says to him. "My final decision as a part owner also depends on how well any other partner and I can work together, I'm sure they would feel the same way. That and in the short term I need to keep Miss West as a headliner, otherwise the returns will slow down. I'm all ears Mr. Whipple, tell me how good a deal this is."

Tom Whipple tells Jake "You've been hanging around for over a week now, you see what the place can do. You've had one good night as dealer. Tony and Job both had excellent nights the last two nights. I've taken in over $ 300 combined from their tables in that short amount of time plus made another $ 100 on drinks. A regular week isn't usually that good, but I still do pretty well. It's a lot less risky a venture than silver mining.   As for partners, Kane has already accumulated over $ 700 in just two days. If he does the same tonight that will give him enough for a 25% share of the business. I know he trusts you, so I think you'd be a good partnership."

"Job wants in, huh." Jake says scratching' his beard. "Mind if I talk to him about this?"  Tom replies, "Suit yourself. Just make sure Tony doesn't get wind of it. He doesn't know I'll be leaving and the guy could never keep something like this a secret." "Alright, I won't be telling anything to Tony." Jake tips his hat to Tom and heads off to the El Parador.

Kate had gone back to the El Parador. She peeked inside to make sure Conrad Booth wasn't there, and then went to his house and knocked on the door. Booth opens the door "Why hello Mrs. Kale. It is nice to see you again. I'd invite you in but we don't need any more rumors floating around town about you and your friends. I usually eat my first meal of the day at the Cantina around noon. I'd settle for an early breakfast if you're up for an early lunch."

She says, "To be honest, it would be breakfast for me as well. I had quite a bit to do this morning and left in a hurry." She took a step back from the door. "I'm sure my friends and I have the town buzzing," she laughed. "I'd be happy to join you." Kate walked to the El Parador with Mr. Booth and led him to a table where no one would hear their conversation. 

"Why don't we take care of business so we can have a pleasant breakfast?" Kate began. "You remember I asked you about Irby Cole, and you were kind enough not to ask why. You already know one of my secrets, I hope you won't mind another." Kate quickly sketched in the situation with meeting the Apache and clearing out the rustlers’ caves. She then told him about Curly Bill's body and her difficulties with collecting the bounty. "I know you don't know Mr. Cole well, but I hoped you could at least advise me as to whether you think he's trustworthy at all. Am I foolish to think we could make any kind of deal?"

Booth replies, "He's not the sort that somebody like you should be talking to, let alone making any kind of deal with. But I know that he's overstayed his welcome at the Long Branch and Kate Higgens would welcome a chance to get rid of him. Unfortunately telling him to leave would not be very safe. So if this body would get him out of town it would be welcomed. Do you know how much the bounty is?"

She says, "No. I wish we did. The bounty is in Texas, and we haven't been able to find out here in town what it is. If the Apache weren't expecting supplies, I'd just bury him and be done with it.  Why wouldn't it be safe to ask him to leave?"  Booth answers, "Cole has a quick temper and doesn't take orders from anybody. He also seems to like it here. He came for the bounty on Arcade's Gang and seems content to wait until they return. I've told him they're gone and not coming back soon. I've also told him that they weren't involved with the shooting at the Comstock House last week, but he doesn't seem inclined to believe me."

She tells him, "I seem to have hit a dead-end. Cole is my last hope of taking care of this problem. You believe I would be in danger if I approached him? Perhaps if I showed him where the body is he would decide to just take it? I don't want to end up shot just trying to get rid of this body." Booth says "Tell you what. Let me talk to him. I gamble where the guy is living and have spoken to him on occasion. I'll head over to the Lone Star at some point tonight to let you know what he has to say. Of course, if I do this for you I expect you to sit at my table on Sunday night and bring me luck like we talked about earlier."

"You would really do that for me?" Kate shook her head. "No, I can't have you getting hurt for my problem."  He says, "Oh don't worry none about me. I'm not one to risk my life. If the conversation starts to go sour I'll back off.   Don't spread it around but when the James Gang was spotted inside my house I stayed well away until after Arcade's Gang was finished with them. Self preservation is high on my list of traits." "Well, you're smarter than I am then. I can't seem to keep my nose out of dangerous business,” she states 

“As long as you're sure you can keep yourself out of trouble, I'll accept your offer. I can't guarantee luck, but I'll sit at your table. So. Tell me about the rumors going around town," she smiled.  He answers, "Depends what you're looking to hear. Most people know that the Whipples are fighting because of the court testimony. Mrs. Whipple becoming friends with Pedro and Dorita seems to have the people in this end of town confused....I don't think the rest of the town knows about that yet. Word is out that Pamela Yeats may have to sell the Trail Dust Saloon what with her husband now going to prison.”

He pauses and then continues, “Word has it that Rebecca Shaw will be having a major fundraiser to build a Roman Church here in town. Anita Rameriz is said to be pregnant and while it is assumed that Rufus Davis is the father that may not be true. I heard that Bob Skull got so drunk the other night that he wandered into Hooton's pigpen and then passed out. And they say that Galeyville is about to be burned to the ground by the Cowboy Gang. Is that enough rumors for you?"

"I hate to admit to being so self-centered, but I really just meant the rumors about my friends and I," Kate laughed. "But those were good ones too."  They kept up some light conversation while they ate, and Katherine was sorry when she finally decided she had to be on her way. "I'm sorry, but I really should be going. I need to ride out to my new ranch and let Flint know that I won't be able to get rid of our valuable friend today, and then I have an appointment this afternoon.  Thank you for all your help. I'll see you later this evening."

Meanwhile, after a long, hot, bumpy, smelly and rather quiet ride the Stagecoach finally reaches Tombstone. Nevers checks his watch and tells Ruby that it's currently 12:30, and that they plan to leave promptly at 2:00. He asks her if she has any shopping she'd like him to do for her this time. "My, Mr. Nevers, aren't you sweet. Actually if you could find another bottle of that Kentucky Bourbon for me I would SO appreciate it." She hands him a $5 bill. "I'll make sure to be back by 2:00. I can't miss the coach back."  With that Ruby gives him a wink and walks over to the O.K. Corral.

Ruby heads down Allen Street and stops at the O.K. Corral at the north side of the street between Third and Fourth Streets. The Corral itself runs way back to the next block. The main barn area is along the street. She enters the building and sees two men working. One is grooming a horse while the other is shoveling manure into a wheelbarrow. Ruby adjusts herself in her dress again to make sure everything is in the right spot and she approaches the men.   "Ahem, excuse me gentlemen. I'm looking for a Mr. Tucker..." When they look up at her she smiles at them.

"I'm Tucker," the man with the shovel states. He sets the shovel down and walks over to a bucket of water, washing his hands in it and whipping them on a towel handing on a nail. He then approaches her. "Do I know you?" he asks.  The other man goes back to grooming the horse, ignoring them.  She says, “No, you don't know me. My name is Ruby, but we sort of have a mutual acquaintance. Is there somewhere more private we can go to talk?” 

Tucker and Ruby head down the street to a small restaurant in the Mexican Quarter run by a pair of middle-aged wood elves. The elves bring them a strong herbal tea to drink. Tucker says "Who are you and what do you want?"

"My name is Ruby West." She looks him over trying to figure out if he looks shady or not. Anyone shoveling manure can't be shady she thinks. She pushes her hair to one side, leans closer to him and whispers, “Mr. Tucker, I’m going to get right to the point. I am a friend of Katherine Kale, Tom Kale’s wife. It was a terrible shame what happened to him and it has come to my attention that he did not die in the manner of which Katherine was told. Being a friend of Kate you can imagine that I would not want my friend to suffer needlessly, which is why I am here. But being her friend I also think she deserves to know that truth about what happened to Tom. I already know that he died not from an illness but from a knife in the back, either from Johnny Ringo or Morgan Earp. I believe it was Morgan and his behavior lately has started to prove my theory correct. So the reason I am here is to find out what really happened. You were there the night of the card game. What happened?” Ruby takes a big breath waiting for his answer.

Colby Tucker hesitates. He then asks "What will you do with the information? It could get one or both of us killed if they think we'll bring it to a judge."  She answers, "Depends on what it is. But believe me, Mr. Tucker, the last place I'm going to is a judge. I know that more than one person know what happened so no one will know I got this information from you. I just figured you being friends with Tom and all..."

He answers, "I've been trying to forget that night. Tom was so excited about Katherine's impending arrival that he drank too much and won too much. It bothered both Johnny Ringo and Morgan Earp. Morgan accused Tom of cheating but Tom just laughed it off. That seemed to anger Morgan Earp even more, but James Earp managed to talk him down……I was the one who found Tom later that night. I had left before he did but he never came back to the boarding house. I got scared and went for help. James got his brother Virgil. In hindsight I should have gone to Sheriff Behan instead but I was too shocked to think straight. Oh Gods, forgive me." He starts to cry and buries his face in his hands.

Ruby is a bit shocked by the outburst from Tucker. She puts her hand on his shoulder to comfort him and then whispers, "So what do you think happened? You think Morgan did it?"  He replies, "I know he did it. It was his knife. I didn't recognize it at first but I did after I calmed down. Virgil Earp confiscated the knife. He would have known it was Morgan's too."  She asks, "I knew about the knife. But couldn't someone else have used it?"

He says, "Yes, but the Earps aren't exactly know for loaning out their weapons. Besides, Morgan was the one angriest with Kale that night. Kale was just happy about his wife, but Morgan thought he was gloating about his winnings instead." "Alright, Colby. I am sure this has been very traumatic for you." She pats him on the back softly. "Why would the newpaper not want to print the real story? The editor seemed to know the truth. I guess he is also afraid of the Earps?"

Tucker says, "Afraid? If you mean John Clum of the Tombstone Epitaph, he's good friends with the Earps. Theodore T. Eyck of the Tombstone Nugget may be afraid of them, but he's a newspaperman originally from New York, so I doubt that much scares him. Could just be that they both believed what Marshall Virgil Earp told them."

"Mr. Tucker, you have been more than generous with your information, especially to a stranger. Can I buy you a drink before I leave? Looks like you need it." She has the waitress bring them over two whiskeys. Ruby drinks her while Colby just stares at his.  "If it's any consolation, Kate is doing ok for herself. She's made friends and is moving on with her life." Ruby gives his shoulder a final squeeze and heads back to the stage.

Ruby waits for the stage, pondering what Tucker told her. She hadn't really learned anything she didn't really know, but Tucker was positive that Morgan did it. Ruby didn't have any more information to go on and she did believe what Tucker said. Maybe it was time for Kate to know. Ruby remains lost in her thoughts while she waits.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 112, “The Street Urchin”, Thursday, January 12th, 1882:*

Back at the El Parador Jake orders up some lunch. He looks for his compadre's but finds them all out and about. He chats with Dorita, soaking up some more Spanish. He looks about for Ricardo who gives him some more 'Si Senor' answers and giggles but so far hasn't found anything useful. Then he is off to the Promise City Hotel to speak with Job Kane. Once there he inquires to the proprietors his whereabouts. Job Kane comes downstairs. He notices Jake and asks him to join him for lunch saying, "Melissa Smith's cooking is the best thing about staying here."

Jake replies, "Well, I already ate, but if her cookin' is that good I bet I could squeeze in some more." They sit down, order up lunch and Jake doesn't mince words. "So, Tom tells me you are interested in part ownership. He and I been talking too, don't know if he told you. I like you, and I think I could work with you, but it would be good to know if you felt the same way.”  He replies, "Sure Jake. Tom has no confidence in you but you played at my table for four nights and I think I got a good read. I'd be happy to be your partner."  Jake replies, "Good enough. Well I have no use for Tom either so I guess he and I are square." Jake laughs. 

Jake says, “I'm not interested in owning the whole thing, and don't really want to handle everyday operations. I figure I can invest, contribute, run a table a few times a week or when someone needs covering, and do what I do best. Resolve problems when they come up."  Job answers, “"Then we're probably too much of the same mind. I was hoping to avoid handling daily operations too, that would be too distracting for me to try to focus on my game if I had to worry about everything else. Sounds like we need a third partner to be the manager, or we could just hire a manager." 

Jake says, "I think I can convince Miss West to stay on, which is good for business. But I want to know what you are thinking.”  Job says, "Well I assumed she would be staying. Without her as the main draw I don't know if it would be worth it. "   Jake asks, “Is it worth the price? What kind of returns do you expect? 
Job says, "Yeah, it's worth it, to me at least. I'm comfortable there which helps me play. I expect that I would be able to keep the twenty-percent I hand over to Tom every night for myself. I'll earn back my investment in a month. I'm just sorry that Judge took all my savings, I could have bought the whole thing otherwise." 

Jake asks, “And how do you think running the place day in and out will work? Are you experienced enough to run a saloon or do you have something else in mind?"  He replies, "I have nobody specific in mind at this point. Were you thinking of someone?"   Jake answers, “I don't know who would be a good manager. I guess I'll start looking. Ruby will be a partner though, hopefully that will keep her interested. And I may be able to keep her interest other ways." Jake laughs again. "If she isn't the death of me first. She's not the right person to manage though that’s for sure. Well, I can always do it for a short time if we need to search for one." 

Jake pauses and looks at Job for a minute. "What do you think of the trouble with Adair?"  Job replies, "I think the joke is on him. Based on what I hear he's sitting back right now laughing about getting destroying the Whipples marriage. Whatever happens with the Lone Star he'll credit himself for causing."  The hotel and restaurant owner returns to the table and Jake comments, "Mrs. Smith, this scoundrel Job Kane just didn't say enough good things about your cooking, I think he's tryin' to keep it to himself.”  When she leaves, Jake continues. "OK, let me see what I can settle today. Do you need any help? If not, then good luck and I'll be in touch." Jake shakes his hand and heads over to the El Parador for a drink and to think a bit.

Jake doesn't see any of his friends at the cantina, so gets a drink from the bar and sits down sipping it slowly and thinking. After a while he looks around to make sure no one is watching him, retrieves a small leather wallet from a hidden pocket and removes a photograph. He just looks at the photograph and sips whiskey, apparently lost in thought. "Pretty girl," Dorita says while looking over Jake's shoulder. She refills his glass and then walks away. Jake startles a bit, then waits until Dorita goes back to fade back into thought.

After some amount of time spent by himself in quiet, Jake realizes it is late afternoon. He puts away the photograph and secrets the wallet. He goes out back to chat with Dorita and pester her some more with Spanish lessons. She is good-natured about it, Jake is a faster learner but his accent leaves something to be desired. He asks if Dorita has seen Ruby around, and she tells him not since this morning. Jake assumes she and Katherine must be together. 

He heads out and purchases some writing materials, paper and envelopes. He goes back in his room and writes two letters. It has been a while, months probably he really can't remember. But it is to the same two addresses that letters have been mailed to for several years now. Always the same, always without return addresses. He writes the letters slowly, carefully choosing the words. At the end of first of the letters he looks a long time at it before he has a final thought. When he finishes addressing and seals them. He holds them both in his hand for a long time before he takes the pen and ink out again and adds return addresses. He notices the hour has gotten late and that supper may be being served down stairs. 

Placing the extra materials, and the finished letters in his nightstand he unwraps his gun cleaning materials. He thoroughly cleans both revolvers, this has always helped him to focus. He stows the double action and straps on his beloved Colt single action fast draw Peacemaker, silently thanks the master gunsmith who made it what it is and picks up his lucky hat. "Heh," he says laughs a short laugh looking at the hat, "I've bought plenty of hats, and you're not any luckier than any of them. But don't you be tellin' anybody it ain't you that's bringing me the luck." He pops the hat on his head, smiles and heads down stairs

After they arrive at Promise City, Nanuet double checks that Sonoma stills wants to see the shaman. When she agrees, the two of them ride off to find him with Maska.  It takes hours of tracking and is around 5:00 PM when they actually encounter an Apache shaman, an apprentice of the man they are looking for. He leads them through a thickly packed forest to a small grove on the other side. The senior shaman is there. With him is the man named Riley. Two other Apace Indians, a shaman and a warrior, are also present.

Nanuet dismounts and Sonoma does the same. Maska lopes up beside Nanuet. Nanuet raises his hand in greeting. "Greetings Kajika, Riley and others. Kajika, I have returned to you seeking more knowledge. I have practiced what you taught and want to learn more. I have also brought with me someone I wish you to meet. Her name is Sonoma, she is a special wood elf whom I have begun courting. He moves so that he is standing behind her and places his hands on her shoulders. She is wise beyond her years and I have also learned much from her. Her family has given me protection and aided me since I arrived in Promise City.”

He pauses and then says, “I have also brought supplies that were requested by the men who brought Curly Bill to Flint's mine. I hope this is all that you need." Nanuet continues to speak as he unpacks the parcels he had purchased the day before and hands them to the men seated near Kajika. "And if possible I would like to get the necklace recharged." With that last request he stands before Kajika and bows his head. "That will take time that I do not have today," Kajika states. "I will meet you tonight at the same place as before to continue your training." 

"You have met Riley. He is my blood brother. We traveled together for over two years and saved each other's life on many occasions. He came to me with his haunting dreams, which I believe I have cured him of. I was able to glimpse some of these dreams as I did so. I believe that they were premonitions of the future, both his and yours. I believe I know what this creature is that you are destined to protect but wish some more time to confirm that before sharing that knowledge." 

"Nanuet, when you first came to me you were overcome by remorse due to your actions having inadvertently caused the death of Storm Golden Eye. Riley has had a similar experience in his past. He has been reluctant to speak of his past due to that but I have told him that now is the time to do so. If he is to stand beside you and your comrades as allies it is important that you all know who he is. He will return with you to the town and when it is opportune he will tell you all his story."

Sonoma nods a greeting to the Indian who is standing in front of her then looks to Nanuet and says, “I have found this man to be bold, brave, and giving, if a little impatient. A good match for me in time.” 

She looks Nanuet in the eye and says, "You ask for the wrong thing. You have a teacher who will show you how to use who you are to produce what the necklace does yet it is the necklace you wish to be given again. Wouldn't the knowledge of how to use the power to heal be a better thing to have? It can't be taken from you or lost. You need to take the time to gain some peace and thought there is still much time for all of us to become who we are. Take the gifts that are offered and think about what you are offering yourself. I love you and believe in you there is no rush step back and take the time you need to be who you are.”

Kate got changed. She was hesitant to ride out alone and the El Parador handyman Grant Keebler offered to accompany her. She rode the stallion she'd acquired the morning they went out to Jake's new mine. She called out and he came out of the cave.  Kate swung down from the horses back. 

"Flint, I've brought your deed back, and unfortunately, I don't have much good news for you. The deed is legitimate, and since we don't have any proof of Fisk's deception beside your word, we don't have a legal case right now. Mr. Berg is interested in representing us if we get any new evidence though.  The good news is, since the deed is legitimate, Fisk can't try to claim this land at all. It is yours, free and clear unless Pete willed his share to someone.  Flint says, "Nope, he didn't have any heirs or will."  As for Curly Bill, I talked with someone today, and I should know this evening if we have a deal. I wish it could have been sooner, I wanted to get him out of here for you."  

Flint replies, "It's not so bad now that we've moved him. I'm just glad it's January instead of July." "So am I," Kate laughed. "I'm doing everything I can. I'll be relieved when he's gone." She reached inside her jacket and handed Flint the deed. "I don't have much time today, but hopefully I'll be able to come out and take a good look at the horses in the next few days. Have a good day Flint. Take care."  She got back up on the still nameless stallion and nodded to Grant Keebler, who'd graciously agreed to ride out with her. 

They headed back into Promise City, where Kate them changed back into her dress and went to see Mr. Gonzales. Katherine opened the door to Mr. Gonzales magnificent rooms and went inside. Her discomfort about agreeing to Mr. Booth's plan began to subside. This place was like a sanctuary, and no matter what might be going on outside it, inside there would be light and learning, and good company.  "Mr. Gonzales? I'm here, finally," she chuckled.

Her teacher welcomes her into the room. "Today we will work on Magical Transformations. There are a number of spells that you should become proficient in to help you and your friends. And after we are finished with that we well head down to the Cantina and you will give me my first lesson in piano playing!" "That will be a change, me teaching you something." Kate settled herself into a chair and listened as Mr. Gonzales began his lecture. She soon lost herself in the fascination of magic, interjecting now and then to ask a question or get a clarification before they moved on to any actual spells.

Over in Tombstone, Ruby sees Chuck Nevers around a block away heading back in the direction of the Stagecoach. He has a bottle in his hand and a smile on his face. When he is still around fifty feet away a young child of around ten comes out of a side alleyway and brushes against him heading the opposite direction. As this is happening Ruby sees the child skillfully remove Chuck's wallet from his back pocket without him noticing.

Ruby gives a little smile at the child's swiftness. She quickens her pace to catch up to the kid, but doesn't say anything at the moment. She continues to follow the child, ready to catch if necessary but staying just a bit behind watching.

Ruby watches as the small girl slips into an alleyway near a stable.  During the time that Ruby has been watching she see that the child is likely on her own but seems to be caring for her well.  The dress is tattered but clean, her hands and face were washed, and her hair contained in a braid held together by a piece of string. However her face has the hungry look that Ruby remembers and a level of stress that shows she is spending her time on the streets

Ruby follows the girl to the alleyway. She doesn’t want to startle her so she doesn’t try to be quiet. She stays on her toes in case the kid tries to run and will try to grab her if she does, but she also tries not to look threatening. “Hey kid, I need a favor. I’ll pay you for it. Interested?” The girl positions herself so that she is out of reach of Ruby and has a clear exit. Ruby recognizes the flight position the child has put herself in just in case.  "What is it that you may be needing miss?" the girl asks.

Ruby replies, “What's your name kid?"  The child does not answer and Ruby continues, “Well, the favor is simple actually. I need you to return that wallet you just lifted. Now, that wallet belongs to a friend of mine, so you can see why I need it back. But I am willing to make a deal with you. Let's take a look inside and we'll see what kind of money is in there, maybe you and I can come to an agreement about that. And when you do this I'll not take you to the Marshall." Ruby gives the child a smile to try to put her at ease. 

The girl turns and bolts Ruby reaches for the girl and barely misses.  The girl takes off and starts to run at a high rate of speed away from Ruby.  Ruby knows that she could catch the kid as she watches her run away but decides that running though the streets of Tombstone isn't the best idea for not drawing attention to herself at the moment. She chuckles to herself as she walks back to the stagecoach. She thinks, "Well, I was certainly smarter than that when I was a kid. I would have taken the deal, stolen something from the woman, then taken off." She shakes her head and when she gets back to the coach all she does is smile at Mr. Nevers.

Nevers welcomes her back and opens the door to the carriage. He hands her a bottle of bourbon and says "This is the best I could do. It's from Tennessee rather than Kentucky but I think you'll find it to your liking. It was bottled by master brewer Dan Call, whose still is well known in that region."  She replies, “I'm sure this'll do just fine, Mr. Nevers. I do appreciate you looking out for me." 

She sits for a short while when the door opens again and in hops a bright smiling and bubbly halfling of her acquaintance by the name of Chumbley. Once inside he reaches out and is handed up three large bundles of newspapers tied with twine. He tells the man "Thanks John, I should be back on Saturday."  Nevers comes over a few minutes later and says "Looks like it's just the two of you," and then shuts the door.

Ruby tries not to roll her eyes and forces a smile on her face. She is dying to see what's written in the paper but thinks she'd better not read it until they get back to Promise City, just in case there is something in there she doesn't like.  "How are you today, Chumbley?" He smiles at her and then exclaims at record speed without pausing between sentences or letting her get a work in edgewise: 

"Oh, I'm doing just fine Miss. West. My publisher is extremely pleased with the business we've been doing in Promise City. Mr. Clum says that if this keeps up he may have to set up a print shop right in town to save me having the do the trips back and forth. And today's paper will be the best one yet! It's a full sixteen pages! It was going to be twelve pages, in fact that's what we had printed up yesterday, but then so much more happened last night and this morning. So we worked up another four pages to put over the other twelve. The paper will look a little odd though, since pages one and three are now both front pages, but I doubt that anyone will complain too much. We put the new stories on the front and back pages and found other odds and ends for page two. We didn't have anything for page fifteen so I suggested that we run ads for past advertisers that aren't in this issue free of charge. I figure that goodwill gesture should help prompt some of them to advertise again with the Tombstone Epitaph Promise City Edition. One of those is your employer, the Lone Star Dance Hall and Saloon. It isn't the exact same ad though, since I didn't know if Mr. Whipple would want that coupon run again. But I wrote an excellent write-up of your singing and Mrs. Kale’s piano playing as part of the ad. It fills a full quarter page. The ad also references the return of Mr. Job Kane to the poker table after his recent absence. Do you think Mr. Whipple will mind? And do you think he might take out another advertisement in the next issue? Mr. Clum would be really pleased if these free ads manage to bring in future business. The ads are what are really driving the business. I don't make enough selling the papers to even cover my roundtrip stagecoach fare let alone my night's hotel and meal expenses, not that the Alhambra has been charging me for meals, they feed me in lieu of the advertisement in each issue. Clum also cut a discount deal with Wells Fargo for my transportation given how frequently I travel, but it is still pricey. I'd travel by horse, but am really not much of a rider. Some halflings ride Shetland ponies but I always found them a bit silly looking, don't you think? Perhaps a mule would work, but they travel rather slowly. Then again, it probably wouldn't be safe for me to be traveling alone given all of the trouble with the Cowboy Gang….” 

Ruby tried to hold in a sharp comment when Chumbley started his speech. She didn't need this headache on top of the one she had from the night before. Instead she smiled thinking about Jake and what he was up to today. Some kind of scheming, she was sure of that. Kate was probably with Mr. Gonzales, learning some new exciting things. She paused to consider what it would be like to tell Kate about Tom, then pushed the thought out of her mind. Better to not think on it. 

He continued…”Then again, who says that stagecoach rides are any safer what with them hitting three in the past week, took $ 6,500 in yesterdays robbery, which is why we had to put that on the front page. Oh, but I don't have to tell you about the danger of stagecoaches, since you were on both of the others that they attempted to rob. I'm glad to see that you are still brave enough to stick with this mode of transportation. This would be a very lonely ride with nobody for me to talk to otherwise. “

Suddenly, Ruby's thoughts were interrupted and she asked, "$6,500? Why was there so much money on the stage?" she asked with a raised eyebrow.  He answers, Oh yes, a combination of cash and assayed silver. It was on the run between Bisbee and Tombstone. Bisbee is a mining town twenty miles south of Tombstone, not far from the Mexican Border. The robbery took place just a few miles outside of Tombstone. My publisher and I didn't print this in the paper but based upon what Virgil Earp said to John Clum he suspect that the Clantons were involved. They've always been suspected to be working with the Cowboy Gang and their ranch wasn't far from where the robbery took place. This was the second time that particular stage got robbed. The Earps arrested Frank Stillwell last summer after the last robbery but the charges didn't stick. I think that Virgil is taking this one personally."

She interrupts with the question, "Think there is any reason why they would try to rob this coach today, Chumbley?”  He says, "I wouldn't think so. I didn't see a mailbag being loaded so it's just my newspapers. I consider them important but I doubt anyone would value them high enough to be worth holding up a stage for."

He continues, “And you are such good company Miss. West. So what brings you to Tombstone? Personally, I would just stay in Promise City if I were you, it really has everything that Tombstone does. Except for the railroad, and maybe the church, and the telegraph service although Promise City is trying to get a more reliable line established. Oh, and none of the hotels are quite up to the standard of Big Nose Kate's, but other than that I find the towns to be remarkably similar. Don't you? Yes, well at least we have good weather for the ride today, not that the weather is ever really that bad around here, except for those hot summer days, and those fall tornadoes can be a bit much too, and we occasionally get flooding after the heavy rains, thankfully the rainy season isn't that long, but other than that the weather really is much better here than other parts of Arizona."

"Alright, Chumbley. I am glad your newspapers are doing well. I'm sure Mr. Whipple won't mind the ad. I'll even take one of those papers when we get back."  Ruby looks out the window and hopes this ride is faster than the one this morning. The ride for the next three hours has something in common with the one that Chumbley took with Ruby's associate Alison Caine a week earlier, namely that he continued talking for the entire three hours but she quickly tuned him out and thought about other things. 

It is just before 6:00 PM when the stage pulls into Promise City. They stop on Main Street outside of the Alhambra so that Chumbley can unload his newspapers. Being two blocks closer to the El Parador than the Wells Fargo Office Ruby opts to get out there as well. Before she gets off the stage Ruby buys a paper from Chumbley. She folds it under her arm to be read in a bit. She has a splitting headache as she heads back into the El Parador. For once she isn't sure if alcohol will solve the problem. She heads inside and checks to see if anyone is around.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Interlude Eight: "The Creature"*

It had been a long two days after a long two years for Bob Moody and Hank Reynolds. The two boyhood friends had come a long way from their homes in Wausau, Wisconsin with very little to show for their efforts. They had first come to Cochise County two years earlier with dreams of riches, expecting to find mountains with silver flowing from them. The reality was much harsher, with more broken dreams than success stories. The two had taken odd jobs to get by, traveling from town to town. 

Their one opportunity had come in Galeyville, where they took backbreaking jobs as mine workers that in lieu of an hourly wage accepted a small percentage of the profits. But after six months the silver ran out and the mine closed and not long thereafter any savings were depleted. They took on whatever work they could find no matter how unpalatable it might be. So three nights ago when a man named Claibourne offered them each $ 20 to help stop some miners from reaching Promise City neither man wavered. 

The job turned out to be a disaster. The stagecoach was supposed to stop once the drivers saw that they were hopelessly outnumbered. Instead, the drivers crazily managed to outrun their pursuers while climbing a mountain. Furthermore, these supposedly lightly-armed mine workers fought back, killing one-third of the men hired to stop them and wounding several more. When Claibourne ordered a retreat Moody and Reynolds were all too willing to comply and they were among six who rode away. But even that turned sour when two of the miners guards chased after them and killed a few more of their companions. 

But Bob and Hank did manage to get away, retreating further into the mountains in an attempt to stay alive. On Tuesday afternoon they spotted Marshall Wyatt Earp leading a posse into the hills after them, causing the men to pull further back. On Wednesday a group of human and ogre solders nearly caught them. So they spent the night riding north, away from the Chiricahua Mountains and into the Dos Cabezas Mountains. But even there they were being hunted, spending much of the day hiding from a group of six well-armed men coming after them. 

As the sun began to set they found this cave, running long and deep into the mountains. Markings on the walls showed that native elves once resided here but there was no evidence of recent habitation. The men sighed relief, seeing a chance to stop running and rest. They fed out the last of their corn and grain rations to their mounts, cooked up a rabbit that they had caught earlier, and began to settle down. They were still hungry after the meager quantity of food but were too tired and scared to go look for more. 

Neither men heard the creature approach. It too was hungry. It had been drawn to this location by the smell of the horses, a type of animal that had run wild in these parts up until most recently. The reason that few wild horses remained was simple, the creature had eaten them all. It silently approached the pair of horses when it then smelled something else. The creature was highly intelligent and upon detecting the scent of humans decided to change its targets, recognizing them as a potential threat to its own existence. 

Moody never knew the cause of his demise. He didn’t even get to scream before his head was rendered from the remainder of his body. He was the fortunate one. Reynolds lived for twenty-six seconds longer than his companion. He watched his friend die and looked into the glowing eyes of the creature as it then turned towards him. That span of time was less than half a minute long but to him it was an eternity, one filled with utter terror.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 113, “A Lover’s Spat”, Thursday, January 12th, 1882:*

The El Parador is about half filled with patrons. Many of them are the familiar faces of regular customers. At the bar Jules Huerta, a worker at Gilson's BathHouse is having a beer with Juan Tolucca. Also at the bar by himself is the elderly half-orc Wang Li who operates an opium den over on East Street. At one table Conrad Booth is dining with his friend and fellow Long Branch gambler Paget Flashman. At another table ice house owner Hannibal Brown is dining with his son Maxwell and daughter Liza. 

Four miners who Jake has seen before but does not know the names of are at another table. There are four strangers at another table, a wood elf, two half-elves of wood elf descent and a human. All four appear to be fairly young and have the bearing and seriousness normally associated with soldiers. They are speaking in Spanish. Jake quickly deduces that one of the half-elves is the leader while the elf appears to be the main protector of the group, his eyes continuously scanning the room for any potential trouble. 

Manuel Gonzalez is seated at the piano where Kate appears to be trying to teach him one of Chopin's piano concertos. The surprising thing is that he does not appear to be very good at it with her constantly having to repeat each section to him. They have gathered an audience as the El Parador's regular musician Estaban Fuente is watching their every move along with his sister Maria and card dealer Carlos Ramirez.

After some time Kate stopped and laughed. "I think we need to start right at the beginning. Forget the Chopin. Now, I know you can sing. Can you read music?" Manuel Gonzales nodded and said, "Ah my little sandpiper. You've uncovered my secret. I am a good teacher but a poor student.  Yes, I can read music, I learned how in order to read biographies of the great composers, but I did not learn it with plans to actually practice the skill myself." 

"Alright, then you understand the basics." Kate went on to explain how the white keys are tuned to the key of C, and which key is for which notes, and then how the black keys were the flats or sharps that allowed you to play in other keys. 'Now, let's start with C scales." She showed him the scale and the appropriate fingerings and then set him to practice it with each hand separately and then together. 

As Mr. Gonzales played through her eyes roamed across the room. She breathed a little sigh as Ruby came in. She hadn't seen her today, and Kate was never sure what trouble she might be getting into. The other table of interest was the four strangers.  She thinks, “They must be those special visitors that had arrived yesterday.”  Manuel notices her distraction and says "Perhaps we should pick this up tomorrow. That way the patrons can also eat in peace instead of having to listen to my poor attempts at using this contraption."

"I'm sorry. I'm not much of a teacher, I'm afraid. We can go on if you like. There's no one waiting for me, and my time is free until work this evening." Kate looked over toward Estaban. "I suppose the patrons are anxious for Estaban to begin though. I wonder if he might be interested in learning this contraption as well," she said, acknowledging his apparent interest.  

Gonzales replies, "He probably would. He is already proficient in the guitar, drum, maracas, concertina and violin. Before you begin to teach him though I would suggest that you talk to Sonoma. They have performed together for the last two decades so are both familiar with where each other is musically and she could probably offer you some suggestions for working with him."  She says, "If that's the case, she would probably be the better teacher for him then. Sonoma plays quite well herself. We can continue this tomorrow afternoon, and I'll have a better idea where to start you." Mr. Gonzales then headed up to his room. 

Ruby see Jake sitting at a table looking around at the other patrons and Kate at the piano. Ruby walks up behind Jake quietly and puts her arms around his neck and whispers in his ear, "Hi handsome." He smiles and strokes her arm. He was watching the stairs expecting her to come down. Then he gets a puzzled look on his face, turns his head and sees she is wearing a long, black velvet jacket and traveling hat. "Welcome back, where've you been?"  

"Look what I got," she says, putting the bottle of bourbon on the table. "I think I need this to help with my headache." She throws the paper on the table and sits next to Jake with her back to Kate. She leans in close. "I went to Tombstone and talked with Colby Tucker. He is sure what we found out is true." Ruby notices as these words leave her lips that Jake's relaxed look quickly changes to a tense one.  His eyes glance quickly around the room. He takes a deep breath and lets it out slowly and says quietly through gritted teeth, "I can't decide whether to be grateful you are back in one piece or strangle you." He hisses, "You damn fool, I suppose you went alone and on the stage?"

"Oh was I supposed to walk?" Ruby shoots back. "I thought the stage would be safer than riding. And YOU were too busy to accompany me so yes I went alone. So what? You think I can't take care of myself?" She pushes back in her chair making some distance between them. Kate looked back toward the table where Ruby and Jake were. They seemed to be deep in an intense conversation, and Kate didn't want to interrupt. Mr. Booth was also dining with a friend. Unsure where to go, and not particularly hungry, Kate went back up to her room to devote some time to her new books.

Jake makes a low growling noise and his eyes narrow. He says in slow, carefully measured words, "I am quite aware you can take care of yourself. I also remember the last time we were in Tombstone five of the cowboy gang followed our stage out." Jake exhales again, shakes his head and then says in a less stiff tone, "So they were probably after me then, but what better way to get at me then through my red headed girl. Did either of the Earp brothers in Tombstone see you? All we would need now is for them to find out you were there and talked to Tucker, it wouldn't take long for that to get back to Morgan." He looks her in the eyes and says "AND you didn't ask me!"

"And the Cowboy Gang didn't get us last time either did they? Chumbley told me they've been hitting coaches all over. I don't know if they are looking for you, or us." Ruby paused. "Morgan was on the stage with me on the way out. He knew I was there I talked with him. I stayed out of trouble in town, I made sure to stay out of trouble. You knew I was going to go and you were too busy on Wednesday and I knew you had to work today so I went. I didn't know I had to ask your permission."  

"You don't" he says in a loud voice and punctuates with his hand slapping the table, "need my blasted permission for anything!” Jake notices that people are looking over at them. Then in a lower voice, "You didn't ask me to COME with you. Arrggh." Ruby pauses again for a long moment. "Are you worried about me getting hurt?"  He leans in really close to her face and says very quietly, "Yes, OK, yes I was afraid of you getting hurt in Tombstone. And yes I am worried about you getting hurt or worse by the Earps because they find out you are sticking your nose in that business. Alright? Are you #$%&# satisfied now?" He pushes his chair back and stands up.  Jake notices the newspaper lying on the table with the headline *Wells Fargo Stagecoach Robbed – Outlaws get $ 6,500*

"Am I satisfied? Should I be satisfied that you think I'm a fool? Sure Jake, that is very satisfying to know." Ruby slowly stands up, calm, trying to keep her temper under control. "I'm going upstairs." Ruby turns her back to Jake and starts walking away.

Jake's breathing starts to come in strong measured in and out breaths. He watches her walk across the room and up the stairs, aware that folks in the room are watching them. When she gets to the top of the stairs he says quietly, "I hate when she does that." With that he strides across the room and takes the stairs two at a time, and walks both quickly and purposefully towards her room. He catches the door with his foot just as she is slamming it, pushes his way in and then slams the door.  "Damn you, Ruby West, you make me crazy."

As Jake enters the room, Ruby rips her hat off her head and throws it to the floor, her hair flying loose in the process. As she turns to face him, “I make you crazy?” She says with her eyes narrowing. “I make you crazy? How exactly do I make you crazy? All you’ve done since I met you is make me crazy!” Ruby picks up a bottle of perfume off her dresser and lets it fly. She is so upset that her aim is obviously off and Jake easily ducks out of the way, with the bottle crashing and breaking against the door. 

“I can’t get you to stay with me over some stupid job,” she yells, “Then you get mad when I leave to help one of our friends. I didn’t ask you to come because you made it clear you had business to attend to. I’m not going to force you to come with me or do things you don’t want to do. Besides, I wouldn’t want to mess up your business plans.” Ruby is stomping back and forth and Jake notices her eyeing another perfume bottle on her dresser. She continues, “I thought I was doing you a favor, giving you one less thing to worry about, this Tom Kale business, going to Tombstone and taking care of it. And you never once told me not to go anywhere alone. So why are you so mad?” As Ruby is tirading and parading back and forth Jake is pointing his finger at her and trying to speak. "I...", she cuts him off, "You..., she doesn't let him interrupt, "If..." she continues without listening. "Hermes." he finally says in a low voice. 

She yells, “You know, I didn’t take all that money and leave because of you. I took your advice and didn’t go kill Adair like I wanted to. I promised you I would give you a toast before I left but really was promising I would try to stick around here. I stayed with you in your bed after we were together, I even said I would be your girl. All these things are different for me, things I'm not used to doing and things that get me in trouble. I’m not saying I don’t like it, but I’ve broken every single rule I have for myself when it comes to you and I have no idea why. I guess I AM just a stupid foolish girl.” Ruby stops stomping around and just stands there looking at Jake. She is breathing hard and Jake notices a slight tremble to her hands.

Jake then stands there looking at her with his mouth hanging open. Finally he looks down at the floor before looking up at her. He starts to move slowly towards her. "Stupid, not hardly." He takes another step his eyes locked on hers. "Foolish, well probably some of that but then probably less that me." He inches closer. "Girl, no. For me the most beautiful woman on either side of the Mississippi." He closes the final distance, gently takes her face in his hands and kisses her lightly on the lips. "I...", he pauses, "heh, I can't remember what I came up here to say."

Ruby accepts Jake's kiss and only slowly opens her eyes after he pulls away. She stares him in the eyes as she whispers, "Jake, what are you doing to me?" "What am I doing to you?" He repeats back quietly. He shrugs. He steps over to the wall where the perfume broke and runs his index fingers through it. He goes back over to Ruby and runs his fingers behind her ears and along her neck. He moves over to the door to open it and stops to look back. "Tell me if it gets to be too much trouble." He gives her a weak smile and says, "Will I see you for dinner?"

Ruby walks over to Jake and takes his hand in hers tightly. "Kate says sometimes the trouble is worth it. I am starting to agree with her." Ruby squeezes herself between Jake and the door. "I hope you do too..." She kisses him for a long moment. "Yes, you will see me for dinner..." She kisses him again, "If you want to wait I'll get ready now..." Jake doesn't say anything, but is easily convinced to postpone the start of dinner.

Reading in her room, Kate's head snapped up when she heard the sound of a door slam. She thought she heard muffled voices, but the sound of glass breaking was unmistakable. She set aside her book and hurried out the door toward Ruby's room.  There was the sickly-sweet smell of too much perfume floating down the hallway. Kate knocked on the door. "Ruby, honey, are you alright?" Kate could hear noise coming right from the other side of the door. "I'm just fine, Kate, thanks for asking. I'll, uh, be down for dinner in a bit..."

She waited for a moment. "If you're sure." Something wasn't right, but Kate didn't want to interrupt whatever was going on between Jake and Ruby in there. And she was sure Jake was in there. She went quietly back to her room. The smell of the perfume was still heavy and Kate realized it had soaked into her dress. She sighed and changed her clothes.

Once she had changed Kate returns to the Cantina. The table where Jake and Ruby had been sitting at remains empty, their beverage glasses still where they had been left and the newspaper still sitting atop the table.   Ruby fixes herself up, pausing occasionally to give Jake little hugs and kisses. As Jake's eyes wander around her mess of a room she laughs. "I forgot you never saw my room before." She finishes getting ready and they go out the door to dinner stepping over the broken perfume bottle. "Oh I'll clean that up later," she says with a smile as she takes Jake's hand. "I'm hungry." 

They get back to the table that they left with the paper and the bottle of bourbon. "Oh, I forgot about this. Let's crack it open now." Kate stands near the piano, unsure if she should join them or not. Jake takes up the bottle, glances at the label and opens the bottle. He sniffs the contents, nods and pours out some for each of them. He seems subdued.  He says, "I sold the wagon today, I expect everyone will be satisfied." He notices Katherine standing awkwardly away from them. Jake gives her a little smile and motions with his head for her to come over. "I wonder where Nanuet and Sanoma are?"

"They went out in the wilderness somewhere, who knows. Did you get a good price for the wagon?" Ruby sees Jake nod is head in Kate's direction, who Ruby had not previously noticed. "Kate! Get over here!" she yells across the room. She turns back to Jake and says with a sheepish smile, "So did you get all your business done today?" "I got a goodly amount done. I think everyone will be interested in some of what I have to say. The contract with Morand is done, so as soon as the miners start extracting ore, it can be shipped." Jake sits down and has a sniff of his glass and a taste of the Tennessee Bourbon.

Kate had intended to refuse Jake's quiet invitation, but with Ruby yelling across the Cantina she didn't have much choice. She walked over and sat down quietly, shaking her head at Jake's offer of a drink. "May I?" she asked as she picked up the paper and began to read. The paper is thick compared to prior editions, a full sixteen pages. The front page reads: 

_Wells Fargo Stagecoach Robbed – Bandits get $ 6,500 

The Wells Fargo Stagecoach running between the towns of Tombstone and Bisbee was robbed not far from the town of Tombstone. The strong box carried $6,500 in cash and assayed silver. This was the third attempted stagecoach robbery by the Cowboy Gang in the last five days since the reported death of the gang’s former leader Curly Bill Brocius. The gang is now reputed to be led by the notorious Arthur ‘Deadeye’ Douglas formerly of the Douglas Gang. 

The driver was unable to identify the robbers but rumors have circulated around town that Pony Deal could have been involved. Last September Pony Deal and Sherman McMasters were initially accused of holding up a stage near Globe, Arizona. They were investigated by Marshall Virgil Earp who later chose to release them when evidence surfaced proving that they were not involved. 

This was the second successful robbery of the Tombstone-Bisbee stage as the stage had been robbed last July. Virgil Earp arrested Frank Stilwell and Pete Spence for that stage robbery but neither man was convicted, being released on technicalities. At one point since then Stilwell has served as a deputy of the county sheriff, John Behan. 

There were no deaths during this robbery, unlike the stagecoach robbery the night of March 15th of last year when the Tombstone stage carrying $26,000 in silver, was robbed outside of Contention City, Arizona. During the holdup, shotgun rider Budd Philpot was killed, as was one of the bandits, Bill Leonard. Two of the other robbers, believed to be Harry Head and Jim Crane, killed a passenger. On June 6th Crane and Head, both implicated in the robbery, were shot and killed in the Hachita Mountains of New Mexico by Virgil and Wyatt Earp. _

"Seems Deadeye Douglas has taken over Curley Bill's job," Kate said to no one in particular. "No one was killed in the robbery, which matches what we know of him." Kate turned the page and continued reading. Page two contains four fluff pieces, one about proper firearms maintenance, another about the weather, one about the new furnishings of Big Nose Kate's restaurant in Tombstone and the other about various types of materials that can be used for fencing. 

Page three appears to be what had originally been intended as Page one, with the original page numbering having been inked out and new numbering hand stamped using printer's type. The story is about the trials at the Comique but the focus is on none of the witnesses or defendants, Chumbly having instead profiled the Judge. The article has all of the comments made by Judge Isby, Morgan Earp and Wyatt Earp quoted verbatim, but only provides enough of the testimony from the others to bring the quotes from the others into context. 

The article ends with some statistics, stating that in Judge Isby's seventeen months in this circuit he has sentenced twenty-six men and two women to hang, nineteen of which are now laid to rest in Promise City's Boot Hill. He is only one of eighteen circuit judges in the Arizona Territory yet is responsible for the sentences of approximately forty- percent of the prisoners in the Territorial Prison at the Territory Capitol in Prescott, Arizona.

Kate made a note to herself to never end up as a defendant in Judge Isby's court. "Seems Job got off lucky," she muttered. "Chumbley's article about the trial doesn't mention any of Suzie Forman's ridiculous accusations," she said.  She continued to read through the paper, occasionally offering interesting bits, but mostly staying quiet.

She thumbs through the remainder of the paper. There is a very interesting article on page five under the heading "Horseless Carriage Comes to Town" describing Ruby and Jake's wild ride to town on Tuesday, including an artist's rendering of how the two rifles looked afterwards. The article does not name any of the stage's passengers and the only direct quote is from Zack Morand. 

One ad catches her eye, on Page twelve Pamela Yeats announces that the Trail Dust Saloon at the corner of South and Allen Streets is going out of business and that the building and all furnishings are for sale. The article states that they will remain open until a buyer is found.  Page fifteen has an advertisement for the Lone Star Dance Hall and Saloon with lengthy and very complimentary descriptions of Ruby's singing and Kate's piano playing, mentioning both by name. It also welcomes "the return of poker player Job Kane".

"I'm surprised Tom would put in an ad for the Lone Star with everything that's going on," Katherine mentioned. "Oh, he didn't. There was some extra room so they ran ads for people who've bought them before. Chumbley wrote that up," Ruby told her. "That was nice of him. But he wrote rather too much about me, he obviously hasn't been to the Lone Star himself."

While Kate is holding up the paper and reading page fifteen Jake's attention is drawn to the back page with the heading "Johnny Ringo Alive and Well". The article has an interview with the Ringo. He categorically denies any involvement with the Cowboy Gang, stating that his coat had been stolen from a coat rack the previous Friday while he was engaged in a high stakes poker game at a saloon in Galeyville. He says that he does not know how it wound up in the hands of Deadeye Douglas but that he has no plans to tangle with that outlaw.

Dorita brings the three of them plates of food as their dinner. Musician Estaban Fuente sits at the stage and plays guitar. Maggie Whipple enters and heads out to the kitchen. Ruby and Jake exchange glances with each other as Ruby gestures in that direction.  After a pause Ruby says "Kate, one thing you should know. William Whipple isn't planning to give his daughter a fair chance at running the Lone Star. He plans to bring her back to Denver regardless of what happens the next half week."

Kate closed her eyes and pushed away the plate she had only been picking at for show anyway. "I should have realized, although I can't say I'm terribly surprised. But I think Mr. Whipple will the one who's surprised. Maggie won't let go without a fight. And she is a grown woman. In the end, he can't make her do anything she doesn't want to. I'll speak to her before we leave."

While they are eating handyman Grant Keebler hurries upstairs then returns and goes into the kitchen. A few minutes later Dorita heads upstairs. She comes back shortly and marches right over to the table. Placing her hands on her hips she stares at Ruby and says "There bad smell come from your room! Go fix it!"


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 114, “Birds of Prey”, Thursday, January 12th, 1882:*

Jake gets up and takes Dorita by the elbow a few feet from the table and says quietly. "Senora, there was a little accident of my making. It is not a bad smell, just too much of a good smell." Dorita doesn't smile at his little joke. "Ah, look" he gives her a couple dollars, "can you get one of the workers or kids to clean it up for her, por favor? She's had a tough day and I would really appreciate. I am terribly sorry about the smell, I should have had it cleaned up right away." He gives her a plaintive look.

“Maybe I'll speak to Maggie now," Kate comments, hoping Dorita was upset enough with Ruby that she wouldn't notice Kate's untouched plate.  She went quickly into the kitchen and hugged Maggie. "Well, do you think you'll be ready for your turn at the Lone Star tomorrow night?"  Maggie replies, "Oh yes, it will be wonderful! I'll get to do some of the things that I've always wanted to that Tom disagrees with!" 

Gonzales comes over to Dorita and says, "My little robin, Mr. Jake speaks wisely. If you would like I will take care of this myself, no need to bother my golden eagle with the task."  Dorita's eyes grow wide and her face pales...."Golden eagle?" she mutters. He nods. She apologizes to Ruby and hurries off into the kitchen, the first time any of them have ever really seen her flustered.  Kate and Maggie’s conversation is then interrupted by a frantic Dorita who charges into the room. She is breathing heavy, stops and leans against the stove and her hands start to shake. She mutters something to herself in Spanish.

"Dorita, whatever's the matter?" Katherine hurried over to the elven woman and slipped her arm around her waist. "You should sit," she added, leading her over to a chair in the corner. Dorita sits and starts to rattle off long fast sentences in Spanish. Maggie only catches the word 'Ruby'. Kate knows enough French to deduce the words for 'Grandfather' and 'bird' but the rest is lost on her. Kate says "Maggie, stay with here. I'll find out what this is about." She heads back into the main room of the Cantina, where Gonzales is standing beside the table with Ruby and Jake, a mischievous grin on his face.

Jake looks a bit puzzled by the exchange and wonders about Ruby being a golden eagle. No matter now, he thinks, I'll not likely agree anyway. "Senor, will you sit with us? We are waiting for your grand daughter and the Indian to join us as well." Kate walked right up to Mr. Gonzales. "Le professeur aimé, Dorita est près d'elle-même. Quelle êtes-vous jusqu'à ?" <<English translation: "Beloved teacher, Dorita is beside herself. What are you up to?">>  She looked back and forth between the three and waited for an answer. 

She was standing next to Jake and took the opportunity Kate quietly says to him, "My mind seems to be scattered this afternoon. Mr. Berg found no irregularities in Flint's deed, and I should have an answer to the bounty problem this evening. I just thought you might like to be aware. You don't need to do anything." 

Gonzales sits down and gestures for Kate to do the same. He then lights a candle, which he places on the table, takes a pinch of power from a belt pouch, which he drops it into the flames. He then lightly waves his hand while saying "Hua loa’a".   While Gonzales played with the candle Jake replied to Katherine. "Oh, Ok. I did stop by the Long Branch to ask after the bounty hunter last night but I, uh, missed him. I was going to go back but I got distracted last night." He gives her a little grin but she is busy watching the elderly elf.” 

Gonzales then says "Nobody will hear us now. What my granddaughter is upset about is the fact that she fully understands my naming conventions and she just now found out my pet name for Ruby. I always assign each of my female family members and apprentices the name of a specific type of bird based upon their personalities. 

Up until this moment my little robin Dorita had probably assumed that I chose a songbird for Ruby, as I have for Sonoma. My Granddaughter now knows otherwise.  Ruby, I have a confession to make. When I said that I chose Golden Eagle because of your observational skills and a few other characteristics that was not the entire truth. I chose that type of bird with good reason. The Golden Eagle a bird of prey, one of the most dangerous of all birds in fact.  I was a witness to the confrontation at the Comstock House ten days ago so was aware of what you are fully capable of.  Jake thinks to himself “She’s a Bird of Prey and I'm a saloon rat, figures.”

Gonzales continues, “The Golden Eagle is a proud and noble bird, it is a Queen among birds, one that does not back down from any challenge. Only twice before have I ever chosen a bird of prey as the name for one of my little birds. Dorita is well aware of who both of those were as one of them was her mother. Miss Ruby, I doubt she will ever attempt to lecture you again. Unfortunately it may now be awhile until she is comfortable again in your presence."

Ruby appears taken aback and momentarily speechless. Jake says to Gonzales, "Is there anybody in town that doesn't know exactly what happened at the Comstock House? This seems to be the most widely known secret I've ever heard of. Except maybe the rustler's cave." He takes a drink of the bourbon.

Gonzales says, "Well, I'd best head upstairs to deal with that smell. The sound barrier around the table will remain in effect until you extinguish the candle. Anyone outside of the sphere will just hear illegible mumbling. He stands and goes upstairs.  Not long thereafter Nanuet, Sonoma and the man named Riley head into the room, coming in through the back door near the stables. They join the other three at the table.

Kate hadn't missed what Jake had said earlier. Once Mr. Gonzales left she said, "I don't understand. I thought you," she paused, embarrassed. "I thought you wanted me to take of that myself. You have enough to worry about." Ya, but, um, I'll help you if you need it. Thank you. And I'll try to remember that just because I want to do something doesn't mean we're all doing it." She smiled a small smile and swallowed. 

Sonoma comes in grabs Katherine, "Hi, Sonoma how are...." Jake says.  Sonoma pulls Kate aside without responding to Jake. Jake shrugs and greets Nanuet. "Hi Indian. You'll be glad to know I sold the wagon today.” "Good job, white man," replies Nanuet, with only the hint of a smile.  Jake says, “Five shares at $300 each, but all the money is in my account at Condon's. Anybody wants theirs tomorrow we can go over and get them, if we don't do it tomorrow you'll have to wait until Monday. You can take Flint's share and pay for the lumber." 

Sonoma tells Kate "I've been thinking a lot today... about the bounty.  What if we had the photographer take a picture of the dead man and just sent a copy to the person in charge of the money.  We could have someone important there to verify that the person was dead and that way we could bury him in the town cemetery and not have to worry about it being stuck in Flint's cave smelling up the place.” 

Sonoma continues, “I've arranged for thirty head of prime breeding sheep for the ranch.  We'll need to drive them from Dos Colabras but it shouldn't be too hard.  S we have the start of our flock the ranch is on it's way.   The more I think about the way Maggie's father and brother are treating her the angrier I get. She has been running the Lone Star not Tom. She was the one who hired you and Ruby and I wouldn't be there if she hadn't wanted to make an impression.  But it's Tom that's getting all the credit. If her father doesn't start treating her the way she should be I'm likely to loose my temper and really get her in trouble unless she starts to stand up for herself against that overbearing self-involved gender-blinded idiot.”

"That's good news about the sheep. I don't know how one drives sheep, but I'm sure we'll manage. Do we need to get fencing up before we move them?  As for the bounty, that sounds like a fairly good idea, although I'm not sure how the local photographers will feel about taking pictures of the dead. I did some inquiring today about the bounty, and I should hear back this evening. If that falls through, I say we go with your plan." 

Kate paused a moment before she tackled talking about Maggie. "You don't know how much I appreciate you helping out at the Lone Star this week. Maggie loves that business, and she's determined to stick with it. I'm afraid that Tom and her father don't want to leave her behind here to run it though. I'm not sure what to do to make sure her days go smoothly. And even if they run perfectly, it's going to be up to her to stand up to them and declare her independence. But I've seen how passionate she is about the Lone Star. I think Tom and Mr. Whipple are going to be in for a big surprise when they try to drag her back to Denver." 

Jake spoke up from behind them. "So, I hope nobody will be too offended, but Tom offered to sell the whole Lone Star to me, he figures Maggie won't make it. And I have two partners in mind, which is all I need if the Golden Eagle here wants to be one of them. So I won't be hindering Maggie any, but if she fails I'm likely to be the next owner." 

After Sonoma and Katherine rejoin them Jake tells them all about the serial numbers on the $20 bills, "Neither bank in Promise City gave those out, the manager at the First National thinks they were issued in Tombstone. I'm not sure what to do with that info just now." Ruby looks to Jake. "Do you really think you can find out who got those bills if you go to Tombstone?"  He replies, "I'm not sure. We might, but that is not exactly friendly territory there. The bankers here are on good terms with us, and they'll talk. Don't know about there."

She says, "You're right about it not being friendly territory. I don't think you're ever going to find out who paid them out." Ruby turns her attention to Nanuet and Sonoma. She asks them about their day and they spend the rest of the meal talking about their adventures with the Shaman.

Jake finishes and several mouths hang open just as they are interrupted.  The elf at the table with the four strangers rises had come over to the table. "Excuse me," he says, "I saw you speaking to an elderly wood elf a short while ago. Would you happen to know what his name is?"

Kate looked at Sonoma for a moment, and then realized she wouldn't know anything about these visitors. Mr. Gonzales hadn't been wary of them knowing who he was, just wary of shocking them. She made a quick decision. She took a step away from Sonoma toward the man and dropped her voice.  "His name is Manuel Gonzales. He and I have been hoping to have the opportunity to speak with you." Kate slipped a bill out of a fold in her dress and handed it to him. "We've been expecting you, sir. If you wish, I will go ask his permission to bring you up to see him."

He replies "I do not think that my associates would agree to that. It is best and safer for all of us that we remain in a public place." He gestures back towards the table with Jake, Ruby, Nanuet, Sonoma and Riley and says "Although maybe we could use your table to speak with him, given that it has such an interesting centerpiece." "Aren't there any secrets at all in Promise City?" Jake says to no one in particular. Ruby gives him "Shush." followed by a not now look.

She says, "I'm sure arrangements can be made for privacy. I will go speak with him."  Kate went quickly upstairs and let herself into Mr. Gonzales' rooms. "Professeur aimé, President de Sucre has asked to speak with you. He and his companions came in while we were playing the piano. They noticed what you did with the candle, and wonder if similar arrangements could be made for a private conversation."

He replies "I was afraid of something like this. I should have been more careful. Let's go see them." The two of them head down to the Cantina. The elf has returned to the other table. Manuel and Kate approach it. "You wished a private conversation?" he asks. "Allow me," one of the half-elves states. He lights a candle on the table, pinches in the powder and says "nombre silencio" as he waves his hand in a similar gesture as had been done earlier. 

The elf pulls two more chairs up to the table and gestures for them to sit. Manuel gestures to Kate and says "My apprentice Katherine Kale, may I introduce you to General and President Antonio Jose de Sucre and General and President Simon Bolivar." Katherine had to suppress the urge to curtsy formally, knowing that it would look very strange to the others in the Cantina. Instead she nodded at each man in turn.  Bolivar says "You insist on using former titles? I appreciate the honor but I believe that you are the only one of us who is currently the leader of a county President Gonzales." Kate was thankful she had already taken her seat. She quickly closed her mouth, which had dropped open and stilled her hands. "President, Professeur aimé?"

Gonzales continues to look at the men and says "No, that is not me. The highest position that I held in Mexico was Admiral of the Mexican Navy. That was the rank that I had when we last met Mr. Bolivar. The President of Mexico is much younger than I."  "Younger but still the spitting image," de Sucre states. "Your son perhaps?"  Gonzales replies "A more accurate description would be an evil twin. Do you men know of the legend of Francisco Vázquez de Coronado?" 

"Ah, then the story of the mirror is true," Bolivar states. Gonzales replies "Yes, all of it. He first arrived in Mexico from Spain in 1535 and by 1538 was married to the daughter of the colonial treasurer garnering him an enormous estate, he had put down a major slave rebellion, and he then become governor of an important Mexican province. It was through the mirror that he did all of that. He used it to create the opposite aligned duplicates of those he needed and then slew the original.  Three hundred years later the same mirror was in the hands of one of his successors, who used it against me. My counterpart is obsessed with his own existence and has used magical elixirs to make himself younger." 

A long pause follows. The half-elf that had cast the spell speaks next. "Sir, your reputation precedes you. My own instructor, Hosea de la Mira once studied under you. Surely one of your power could stop him." Manuel says "I have tried twice before and failed. The last attempt cost me the lives of two of my children. And even if he is slain the mirror would still exist. There is but one thing that can destroy it." 

Bolivar speaks "Coronado's Sword. So that is why you are here." Manuel replies "Yes, following the Gadsden purchase that deeded this region to the United States my granddaughter and her husband came here in search of the artifact. We believe we are now close. Tell me, is that why you are here? A search for Coronado's hidden treasure?" 

The human now speaks "No. We are here to avenge my uncle’s death. He was a great man who fought alongside Generals Bolivar and de Sucre in the wars of independence. He was given a vast estate in South America as a reward for his efforts. He was murdered on that land and we have tracked his killer to here, the Dos Cabezas Mountains."

Kate kept her tongue still with great difficulty. To be allowed to hear this, Mr. Gonzales must trust her a great deal. These were secrets he had not shared, and secrets she would now be required to keep. Perhaps from every other person she knew.  She continued to follow the conversation. It was strange to think of Dorita and Pedro coming here looking for an artifact, rather than fleeing from Mexico with him as Mr. Gonzales had implied before. Suddenly the matter of the box of jewels seemed very small.

Bolivar says "And when you find this sword?"  Gonzales says "Then I will lead an expedition to the Mexican capital to rid the world of my counterpart and destroy the vile artifact. Toward this end I have fostered an adventuring team to assist me."  "Them?" the human states, gesturing to those at the other table. 
Gonzales replies "No, although I plan to have this group help me locate the sword. I was speaking of the group who you have probably heard of known as Arcade's Gang. They are currently overseas gaining the experience needed for us to be successful."  

Bolivar says "I wish you luck. If I can be of any assistance to you in that endeavor do not hesitate to contact me."  Gonzales replies "And if I can assist you while you are here please let me know." He turns back to the elf and says "Mr. de Sucre, my apprentice has found some items that she believes you may be familiar with. Might you be available to assist her with this task?"  The elf turns to Kate and says "Most certainly. Tell me, what is it that you have found?"

Katherine pulled out the folder frame that held Tom's picture and pulled out the photo that had been the jewel box. "My companions and I recently found ourselves in the headquarters of some cattle rustlers. We found many things there, including this." She handed him the photo.  “This was inside a box containing several valuable pieces of jewelry. The name "Consuela" was embroidered on the top. It seemed to be an heirloom. Something that should be returned in possible. I have been quite anxious since we discovered you were to stay here to know if it will indeed be possible to do so."

He looks at the pictures. "Ah Consuela, what a beautiful girl she was. And her parents, Miguel and Sophia Hernandez, a fine family."  He hands the photographs back and says "Miguel Hernández was one of the top advisors to Manuel Isidoro Belzú Humérez, who ruled Bolivia from 1848 to 1855. Unlike many of his predecessors he sought the support of the masses, including the poorest of elves rather than those who had gained wealth under Spanish rule. He seized land from the aristocrats and gave it back to the people. He also restricted the role of foreign merchants in Bolivia and limited imports. But those polices earned him many enemies. In his seven-year rule Humerez fended off forty-two coup attempts. Many of those failed due to my efforts as one of Belzu Humerez's military leaders. 

As efforts to overthrow him increased he decided to resign. In 1855 he turned the government over to his son-in-law and left for Europe. Many of us left the government then. Hernandez withdrew from public life and retreated to his family estate where they lived in seclusion. Two years later a populist leader, José María Linares Lizarazu gained the support of the masses and became ruler. Four years later he was overthrown in a bloody military coup. 

What followed then in 1861 was one of the most violent periods in Bolivian history, under the military rule of General José María Achá Valiente. He initiated the "murders of Yáñez," the massacre of seventy-one supporters of Belzú Humerez including the Hernandez family. The three were killed and their beautiful mansion was burned to the ground. It was assumed that all of their possessions were lost. Apparently these jewels were looted before the building was put to the torch. So you should keep them, there is nobody to return them to."

Katherine looked down at the picture in her hand. "Why must it always be like that? Pain and chaos and death?” Bolivar says, "I wish I had an answer but I do not. Neither Antonio or I were there at the time. If we had been I have no doubt that we would have been put to death as well, despite the fact that the country is named Bolivia in my honor and its capital city in named Sucre after Antonio.  We saved a continent from the Spanish only to have it fall into chaos. That is why we have both put politics aside and now seek other challenges instead." 

Kate looks back down at the picture and says, “I don't know if I could keep them with such a history, but I might be able to do some good with them." She looked up at President de Sucre. "Thank you. I will at least be easier in my mind knowing that there is no rightful owner to return them to." Gonzales says that he had taken enough of their time and thanks them. The half-elf mage Carlos Wyman says "No, it is you who we should be thanking. You granddaughter happily welcomed us to stay here despite our mixed race group. It is not often in our travels that we encounter such hospitality."  Manuel and Kate leave the table. He says "I had better go out to the kitchen and try to convince my little robin that Ruby means her no harm."  Kate heads back to the table with the others.


----------



## Silver Moon

_*Interlude Nine: The Mayor*_

Meanwhile…..some 550 miles due west of Promise City, The Inauguration ceremony had reached its conclusion and the first of several commemorative balls had begun. Cameron E. Thom, former District Attorney of Los Angeles, was enjoying his first hours as the city’s new Mayor. While the incoming Mayor shook hands with various dignitaries and made plans for his administration the outgoing Mayor, James R. Toberman, a heavy-set man with a balding head and white mutton chops flowing across his face, climbed into his carriage to return to his home. 

Toberman’s third term as Mayor was now over and while he was proud of his accomplishments, including his bringing of electric lights, mass transit and fiscal integrity to the city, he still felt that he had not accomplished enough. He wished to do more to help those in need and thought of various philanthropic causes that he could now put his mind and resources to accomplishing. But first, he now owed his time to his beloved wife and nine-year-old son Homer who he had all but ignored for these last two busy years. 

He arrived at his modest fifteen-room home and entered the building. Homer was in the parlor engaged in a game of chess with his private tutor. The maid approached and Toberman asked where his wife could be found. “She is still at the Women’s Civic Society,” the young women replied, "She should be back within the hour". “Thank you. That will be all for today” he stated as he headed into his study for a cigar and a glass of brandy. 

The maid thanked him and headed out back to the small cottage behind the main house that served as her home. Los Angeles was a fine place to live and the Toberman Family were wonderful employers. And yet Consuela would always miss the family and home that she fondly remembered from her native Bolivia.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 115, “Riley’s Tale”, Thursday, January 12th, 1882:*

Maggie Whipple comes out of the kitchen and talks briefly with Estaban. She then seats herself at the piano, and begins to play with him accompanying her on the guitar. After a few minutes it becomes clear that neither are playing an actual song but just improvising, with one first taking the lead and then another. During a particularly lively piece he puts down the guitar and picks up his maracas.

Kate slipped into a chair and breathed out. The candle was still burning on the table. "The jewels have no rightful owner. Jake, your suggestion yesterday morning was a good one. My part of the jewels at least can be used to help Maggie. If, in the end, she does leave and you need more to buy your partnership Jake, I'll be glad to help you. But I don't want to run a saloon. Ruby, Nanuet, what to do with your share is entirely up to you."

Jake replies, "Thanks, that is kind of you Katherine. I don't want to lead you on here, I don't know if I could partner with Maggie. Our backgrounds may be too dissimilar, know what I mean? I was willing to contribute if someone else was looking after my money. And with my current partners I think we can raise enough money to buy the Lone Star outright." Jake takes off his hat and runs his hand through his hair. "I guess I'm telling you I would have risked my money if you were running the show, and helped you where I could. You have other plans, and that's fine. It's actually better than fine, your plans."

 "That doesn't sound like something a good gambler would say, Jake. You'd rather lay your money down with someone who has no experience running a saloon than with someone who's been doing it for two years and grew up in one?" Kate smiled at Jake.  He replies, "True, a good gambler knows the odds and the facts, but there is more to it than that. And you don't win big without knowing when to go with your gut feel." He puts his hat back on and smiles. "So now what do we do with the jewels and foreign money? I'm guessing you can buy a lot of live stock with your share. Oh, and while you were off chatting I mentioned to the others about the wagon, you have $300 in my account at Condon's Bank."

"Thank you, the $300 will be useful for the ranch. As for the jewels, I think we'll have to look them over together. They aren't going to split easily, and I'm not sure how much worth the foreign currency will really have   There's no way to know what's going to happen. You already said you won't interfere with what goes on in the Lone Star the next few nights, and that's good enough for me. We can deal with the rest as it comes." 

Ruby suddenly speaks up. "I can look at them, the jewels that is." "Why does that not surprise me," Jake says patting her hand, "that you know something about the value of jewelry. Ruby looks at Jake and gives him a smile, saying nothing.  Jake asks, “Katherine, can you bring them to Ruby to check out later and leave the money with me? I'll try and find out if it has any value. Unless someone else has an idea to do that.  Has anybody else here got something to share while we have the candle burning?" 

Jake says, "So, Katherine, what is going on with those strangers you were talking to. I'm sure they didn't come all the way here to tell you the jewels didn't have owners any more." She pulled out another of the foreign bills and handed it to Jake. "Look familiar? I expect all of this to remain confidential, these are secrets that will endanger the lives of those men." Katherine quickly sketched in the men's former ranks and deeds, leaving out the references to Mr. Gonzales' own past. She finished by filling them in on the men's current mission and the history of the jewels. "I can give you the rest of the currency before we leave for the Lone Star, which we should do in a few minutes. Ruby and I can take a look at the jewels in the morning."  

Kate suddenly realized that Mr. Riley was sitting at the table with them. She silently berated herself for her carelessness. People should not tell her secrets. It was getting far too difficult to remember who knew what. She looks apologetically around the table and said. "Mr. Riley, we haven't seen you for the last day or so. Have you made any progress on your dreams?"

He is startled by her comment, apparently not having been paying any attention to the conversation. Riley speaks “Yes. I saw my Indian blood brother. He is now Nanuet’s teacher, the one who gave him the Apache Medicine Totem. He was able to cure me of the dreams. He said that I was actually seeing pictures of a possible future. He also said that I should share my story with all of you. My full name is James Riley. I am from Newton, Kansas, which is where my story takes place. 

On a Friday night in August of 1871 my best friend Mike McCluskie got into an argument with a Texan named Billy Bailey at the Red Front Saloon. Both had had too much to drink and a first fight developed which soon found its way out into the street. Guns were drawn and McCluskie fired two shots at Bailey. The first missed but the second hit Bailey in the chest. He died the next day.   Bailey had dangerous friends so at my urging McLuskie left town for the next week. After he returned both myself and our friend Jim Martin decided to stick with him like glue, each armed with a pair of revolvers although in truth only McCluskie had ever fired one. 

That Saturday night, August 19th, 1871 we went to a dance at Tuttle's Dance Hall. We stayed until the early hours of Sunday morning. At around 1:00 a.m. Perry Tuttle let the band go home. We were still sitting at a faro table an hour later when some of Bailey’s Texan friends arrived, namely Billy Garrett, Henry Kearnes, and Jim Wilkerson enter. They had come for the sole purpose of killing McCluskie. They waited until another friend; Hugh Anderson arrived, as he was the ringleader. 

Anderson walked directly to McCluskie and yelled, "You are a cowardly son-of-a-bitch! I will blow the top of your head off!" Jim Martin jumped up and tried to stop the fight. Anderson drew his gun and shot McCluskie in the neck, knocking him to the floor. McCluskie half-rose, gun in hand, and attempted to shoot Anderson in the chest. The cap-and-ball pistol misfired. McCluskie fell facedown on the floor before he could fire again. Anderson then fired another shot directly into McCluskie’s back. 

Garrett, Kearns, and Wilkerson all drew their guns and shot their pistols into the air, attempting to keep the crowd back. I can’t tell you why but something inside me snapped. I couldn’t sit there any longer. I stood up as I pulled both guns from my belt, pointed towards the four men, and began firing in the general direction of the Texans.  As I said, I had never fired a gun before. My friend Jim Martin was the first one hit, a stray bullet hitting his neck. He grabbed his neck and ran out of the saloon, across the filed, and died on the steps of Krum's dance hall. I kept firing until my guns were empty. When I was finished six men lay unmoving on the floor. I walked out of the dance hall. 

I had shot all four of the Texans, but only Garrett and Kearnes died. Anderson was shot and killed a year later by McCluskie’s brother. Wilkerson was disfigured by a shot to his nose and has a limp for a shot in the leg, but he survived. I have spent much of the past decade looking for him.  The other two men who I shot were innocent bystanders. Dan Hickey, a foreman for the Santa Fe Railroad, was wounded in the calf but survived. His friend Patrick Lee, a brakeman for the Santa Fe Railroad, was hit in the stomach and died. 

I left Newton Kansas and never looked back. The lawmen never came after me. I was in the advanced stages of tuberculosis so they just assumed that I had died. And I would have if the Indian Kajika had not found me and nursed me back to health using his native medicine. We rode together for two years thereafter until he was summoned home to help with Chief Cochise, who was dying.  So I have spend over a decade haunted by the fact that I killed an innocent man and one of my best friends. Kajika says that Nanuet recently suffered something similar and that we can help each others through our grief and go on to make something of our lives, as tributes to our departed friends."

"That's quite a story." Jake says and takes another sip, "Now what? I mean you've seen us in your possible future. What do we have in common?" "Yeah, maybe now you should tell us what you saw," adds Ruby. 

He replies, "The main person in all of these dreams was a woman centaur. Nanuet said that she was a friend of yours. She was leading me first around a campfire, then to a cabin where she had me pick up my weapons and then up and into the Mountains.   The mountains were cold and dark. She motioned for me to join a group of six others, you five and that Chester guy. She said that there was some sort of monstrous creature that was a spirit linked to the Native American people. An earth spirit she called it.   The creature was in a cave and it was our job to protect it. The creature's image was never clear, but the centaur said that we were the only people who could keep it from being destroyed. 

First we had to protect it against another group of monsters - giants, ogres and some large furry bear like creatures. I also had another recurring dream that was almost like the other one except in it we were protecting the monster against a group of cowboys. The leader of these men wore a fancy buckskin jacket with tassels and fringes and had long curly blonde hair.   Kajika was able to deduce one more thing, he had me describe what the moon looked like in these dreams, it's fullness and specifically where it rose and set. If he is correct about these being premonitions then this will all take place next week between the middle and end of the week."

Sonoma who says, “So we need to prepare for protecting some kind of monster in the mountains” interrupts the silence that follows?  Against other monsters and cowboys? Life is never dull with this group is it?” "Hold on a second," Ruby says interrupting Sonoma, "Is there anyone here besides me who thinks this is crazy? How are WE going to protect this creature? I mean, look at me, I'm not exactly the crawling-in-the- mountains-hunter-protector type and neither are any of you except Nanuet here." She pauses to point at him. "And why us?"

Jim Riley snaps back "Hey, don't go blaming me. I certainly didn't ask for these dreams. I've gone nine nights now without much sleep and this sleep deprivations is really taking its toll. I'm glad that Kajika has finally cured me, otherwise I wouldn't be much good to anyone." "Obviously you are sleep deprived, I didn't blame you for anything," Ruby replies, trying to keep herself calm again in what was amounting to a bad day.

Nanuet, who has been more quiet than usual (if that is possible) finally, speaks. "Everyone please calm down. These visions may tell the future or they may just be dreams or have another meaning besides the future. If they do tell the future, you may as well embrace it and prepare for it because you will not be able to avoid it. I will meet with Kajika again soon and maybe I will learn more from him. Until we know more attend to your normal business, I know we all have enough of it. I have much in my head right now that needs to be sorted out. If I am no longer needed I will retire to the church's grove. Mr. Riley, you may accompany me if you wish." Riley looks at Nanuet and says "You're kidding, right? The only place I'm going is up to my room to sleep." He gets up and heads up the stairs.

Nanuet waits for the other's response. Sonoma reaches over to Nanuet and gives him a quick kiss "go and try to find your peace I will see you in the morning" Nanuet smiles at the gesture from Sonoma and continues although now towards the door a bit reluctantly.  A human male around twenty-five years in age walks into the El Parador.  As Nanuet is heading for the door he stops and pauses as something about the determined look on the man's face looks odd. The man has a scruffy beard and balding head, wearing jeans, a tan cotton shirt, leather vest and brown cowboy hat.  

The man walks right over to the poker table where Carlos Ramirez has just begun a card game. As Carlos looks up in his direction the man begins to draw a revolver from his belt and yells out “I warned you to stay away from my wife you stinking Mexican.” Nanuet attempts to quietly make his way behind the man drawing his dagger as he moves. He also takes a glance at the rest of his friends to see what actions they might be taking. Sonoma heads over to the bar for some cover.

Jake gets up and stands between Ruby and the other folks in the room in an attempt to block their vision of her in case she wants to do something that she'd rather not have them see. He puts his hand on his Colt and does a quick check of whether he has a clear shot between him, the man drawing his gun and beyond.

Nanuet is able to close within ten feet by the time the man has his gun raised. Jake is on his feet, hand on gun. Sonoma has quickly scampered to the bar. Katherine and Ruby both notice the half-elf wizard Carlos Wyman taking advantage of the aura of sound obscurement surrounding his table and the fact that everyone in the room is now focused on the poker table in that he is starting an incantation. 

The man extends his hand forward, the barrel of the gun now being a mere three feet from Carlos's face and yells "Die Jose Ramirez" as his finger starts to depress on the trigger.  (Note - Carlos's twin brother Jose tends bar at the El Parador but hasn't arrived yet tonight). "Whoa, buckaroo, wrong Ramirez." Jake shouts, "If'n ya want to hang it ought to be for shootin' the right guy."

The shot fires. The bullet exits the barrel and proceeds directly forward to Carlos's face. To him it is traveling in slow motion as his life flashes before his eyes. As it closes to less than a foot from him it then changes direction as if striking something and deflects upwards towards the ceiling.  Jake Cook is yelling something from across the room and Sonoma is muttering something from behind the bar but Carlos is too busy attempting to duck down beneath the table to notice as the man begins to fire a second shot from his double-action revolver. Nanuet closes the distance to him in that amount to time.

Sonoma changes her muttering to help protect Nanuet from the crazed man with the gun while loading the firearm that sits behind the bar. She's hoping she'll be able to pass the gun off to someone who will actually be able to shoot the thing once loaded. Kate took a quick look around the room. She grabbed a bottle of an adjacent table and began to mutter, thankful for all the noise in the room. She moved toward the man from the opposite side than Nanuet, lifting the bottle to smash it over the gunman's head muttering the ending words of a sleep spell.

Nanuet manages to wrest the man's gun from his hand simultaneous to Kate striking him with her bottle and casting the spell. He collapses to the floor. Beneath the table Carlos sees his opponent fall and looks up, muttering "He didn't kill Jose but I think that I might." Ruby notes the half-elf at the other table make a motion to cancel his spell. Pedro grabs the double-barreled shotgun from Sonoma and yells out "Everybody stay where you are!"

Jake sits back down at the table and grabs the bourbon. He refills Ruby's glass followed by his own. "Anybody else?" Sonoma looks to find Ricardo "Go find Jose and get him back here now I don't care what he is doing or what he thinks he should be doing find him NOW!”   Ricardo takes off like a child possessed.  He's heard that tone of voice from Sonoma only a couple of times and he knows better than to fool with her in the mood she's now in. Sonoma goes over to the man who is down checks his body for other weapons sits him in a chair and hog-ties him just to be safe.  She then looks straight at Carlos "When I get a hold of your twin...”

During the little bit of chaos that follows the shooting, Jake pulls Ruby's chair closer to him. He's grateful of that the candle is still burning. “So Ruby, I hope you aren't mad that I asked you to officially be my partner in front of all of them. I don't know what is going to happen here, I'm sure we'll be fine. I know how you feel sometimes, and I... well... didn't want to cross a line. Do you know what I am trying to say?" Jake lowers his head and covers his eyes with his hand for a quick moment before looking up again. "How could you, I don't know what I'm trying to say." 

Ruby lays her hand gently on Jake’s arm. “How could I be mad, Jake? It’s just what I wanted. I know what you are trying to say and I can’t deny it is very hard for me to imagine staying here for a long period of time.” Ruby starts biting on her lip but realizes she is doing it and quickly stops. “But other um, considerations, have come to my attention and the thought of leaving is not as appealing as the thought of staying anymore. Do you know what I am saying?”  "I think so." He fills her glass again and touches his to hers. "Cheers." They take a drink. "Besides, we can always sell the Lone Star if we get bored with it." He says with a grin. 

Ruby grins back at him. "Yes we can. But as long as we're both around I doubt things will ever get boring.” Ruby pauses to run her hand through her hair then pull it to the side before continuing. “But I have to admit, Jake, that I really want this. I don’t know why I do but I do.” She shrugs. "And it’s been a long time since I wanted anything like this and it’s even better since you want it with me.” "It'll give me a place to play when I want," Jake swirls his drink, "and I like to see you smile." 

"So can you believe what Mr. Gonzales said about me being his golden eagle? That was odd I think." "More than a little passing strange. But hey, nice image though. I'm usually called some fouler animal." He laughs. "He knows way too much about things." “He seems to know everything. Good thing he likes us,” Ruby laughs. “I am his golden eagle after all.” "He likes you. I suspect he tolerates me, but it works." 

Ruby smiles. "He likes you or you might not still be hanging around." Ruby furrows her brow for a moment, "That reminds me, I have to get your jacket from him. Try to remind me. I get so easily distracted these days..." as she smiles at him again. "I might need that thing, I'm worried about having Riley with us." Jake reaches out and gives her hair a little pull. "I hope he's learned to shoot his gun better in all those years, last time he was in a gun fight he killed his friends too." Jake makes a little grimace and then laughs.

"You are right, you do need it, I want my new partner to stay safe and sound." She reaches out and strokes Jake's face. "I'm going to get it after this shooting nonsense. I mean, maybe if the guy kept his wife happy she wouldn't be wandering and he wouldn't be coming into our Cantina and ruining our dinner..." Ruby takes a sip of her bourbon. "This stuff is pretty good actually." He replies, "Well, for me it's not as good as Kentucky bourbon, but it surely is better than most of the swill they pass as whiskey around here." 

Nanuet is astounded that Jake and Ruby are acting as if an armed man did not just walk in and threaten to murder someone right in front of them in cold blood. That Kate is standing in the contents of a broken bottle of liquor and that Sonoma and he were in the middle of tying the violent man up. "Nothing phases you two does it?" 

Ruby turns to Katherine. "It's almost time to go, right? I have to get ready and I still have two new dresses that need wearing."  Jake says, "I'll be over to the Lone Star later to talk to Job and then confirm with grumpy Tom that we are interested if he's selling the whole thing. And of course I didn't hardly get to hear you sing last night, tonight will be different." 

"What?" Kate said suddenly, the top half of the broken bottle still in her hand. Her senses seemed very sharp at the moment. Maggie's hands still laying on the piano keys, Conrad Booth staring over toward the now unconscious man, Pedro standing up on the bar. She carefully set the bottle back down on the table she had snatched it from. The sleeve of her dress was soaked with whiskey. "Damn," she muttered as she absently sat down. "I'm going to have to change again."  "You haven't even started serving yet and already covered in whiskey. I'll bet Carlos will pay for the cleaning for you, after all you were serving his table." Jake gives her a wink.

Ruby says, "I hope you will get to hear me sing tonight, Jake. I always sing better when you are there." Ruby glances around the room. The shooting was still being investigated. "I'm going to run up and get ready. I don't think they need me for anything."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 116, “A Song for Jake”, Thursday, January 12th, 1882:*

Pedro stands up on the bar to get everyone's attention. "We not bother Marshall with this. It be an El Parador matter." He is still holding the shotgun in his hands so nobody in the room decides to argue. 

He then reaches under the bed and takes the keys to the only remaining unoccupied room in the hotel and hands the key to Sonoma. He tells her in Spanish "Give me the man's gun, wallet and any other valuables and hand them to me. Then have some of your friends bring him to this room and watch the man until Jose arrives. Don't untie him from the chair, it will be easier to carry him upstairs in it. We find out then what this all about."

Nanuet sheaths his knife and then unloads the bullets from the gun that he wrested from the man. He helps Sonoma gather the valuables that Pedro asked for and helps to tie the man up. As he is doing so he asks Sonoma and Kate "First of all... are you OK?" Then addressing Sonoma only "Next, what is this all about? You seem to have an idea about what is going on in this situation."

Nanuet remains astounded that Jake and Ruby are acting as if an armed man did not just walk in and threaten to murder someone right in front of them in cold blood. That Kate is standing in the contents of a broken bottle of liquor and that Sonoma and he were in the middle of tying the violent man up. Nanuet says as he begins to drag the chair with the unconscious man tied to it following Sonoma to the room for which she has the key, shaking his head as he goes.

Jake looks up as Nanuet goes by dragging the chair along. Nobody else seems to be helping so he reluctantly goes over and takes an end as the Indian gets to the stairs. "He wasn't shooting at me." Jake says as they climb. "I don't see the value in fretting about it when good drink is waiting." As they top the stairs, "Perhaps I've seen too many saloon shootings. Fortunately this time no one ended up dead." Jake looks down at the man in the chair. "Yet."

"I guess I am just not accustomed to this stuff yet. I have not adjusted to what you folks call civilization I guess." Nanuet laughs as he drags the dead weight down to the room. "Saloons are", Jake replies dryly, "the white man's jungle. I wouldn't call this the height of civilization, I'm just trying to get along in it."  Nanuet asks,  “Which room are we headed to Sonoma?" Nanuet and Jake carry the unconscious man into the room that Sonoma points to. 

Nanuet says, "Thanks Jake, don't worry about staying here, you have things to do, I will keep an eye on Mr. Jealous Rage over here."  Nanuet keeps an eye on the man and puts himself between him and the doorway. He tells Sonoma "Please find out what Pedro plans to do with our friend here. I am not sure he will be too happy when he wakes up."

"OK, partner you got him. I'll be downstairs watching' over that bottle of Tennessee bourbon when you can join me if you care to." Jake eyes the way Sonoma and Nanuet look at each other and leaves the room. On his way down stairs he mutters to himself, "Not very romantic sharing the room with an unconscious man who's tied to a chair. I guess I've seen worse." He takes his seat at their table. Leaning back in the chair he has a sip, sighs and smiles.

Ruby had gone back to her room. The smell is gone, as is the broken glass. Ruby thinks to herself "I should try to keep a better hold on my temper that was a good bottle of perfume!" She throws on her new black dress and fixes her hair. Then she heads over to Mr. Gonzales room. When he opens the door she enters, then tells him about the shooting, although it seems he already knows. She is about to leave then turns back laughing. "I almost left again without that darn jacket. It should be done by now right?" 

Mr. Gonzales shakes his head, laughing. "Yes it is ready. Let me go get it." He walks through the magic door into the back to get it. Ruby walks around his room, curiously looking at little things he has laid out, but particularly the bright woven blankets he has on the walls. When he returns he says, "Here it is. I made it black and a few other changes so no one should be able to tell it's the same jacket." He smiles and hands it to her. "By the way, thank you for cleaning up my mess earlier. I was going to clean it with the spell you taught me but wasn't sure if I should do that in front of Jake or not. He's says he's ok with it but I didn't want to take a chance and make him nervous. Anyway, thank you." Ruby gives him a little kiss on the cheek. "I hope you'll think about stopping the Lone Star again tonight!" She doesn't wait for an answer before she sweeps out of the room.

Ruby makes her way to Jake's room to drop off the jacket. The door is locked so she looks around quickly and when she sees no one around she picks the simple lock quickly. She gets into Jake's room and sits on the bed. She takes her time to fold the jacket up nicely and when she is done she leaves it on the bed. She closes her eyes for a moment. A nap would be so nice she thinks. So much for lying around lounging all day like I used to. Tomorrow I will sleep as late as I want. She takes a deep breath and opens her eyes, ready as she is going to be for the night. 

Right before she gets up to leave Ruby sees two envelopes sticking out of the shelf of Jake's nightstand that weren't there before. It only takes her about two seconds before she picks them up and looks at them. 
She reads them over and shrugs then stuffs them back from where they came.  Ruby heads back downstairs and over to Jake at the table. There is still a lot of bourbon left so she pours herself another glass and sits. "I put the jacket on your bed in your room. I don't think anyone will know where it came from now," she says with a smile, "So you should be ok with it."

"Thanks. And thank Senor Gonzales." Jake stops and looks like he is thinking. "Speaking of Senor Gonzales and the foreign looking money, I thought there was a book in the box with the money. One that was hand written. Was he able to tell us what that was?"  She says, "I did thank him, but it wouldn't hurt if you thanked him too."   He replies, "I will. Figured you would see him first."   "As for the book," Ruby leans close to Jake and whispers, "he did say there was one magical one. Did I tell you he is teaching me to read magic?" Ruby leans back. "The rest are mostly histories I think. Kate would know better."

He comments, "That's all beyond me. I'll be lucky to survive Sonoma’s family teaching me Spanish." He snorts a little laugh. "I'll let you and Katherine go over without me when she comes down. I'm just going to sit a while here, I'll meet you all over at the Lone Star later. Figured it would be best if I don't have to hang around the Whipples all that much." He makes a face. "My patience is growing thin with them, so I can be polite easier from here."

"Ok Jake, I know you'll be over later. I don't want to spend too much time with them either. They're boring." Ruby pauses for a long moment then sighs. "I guess while we are alone I should take the opportunity to tell you I am sorry I threw that bottle at you. I was just... upset. Anyway, I am sorry. And I hope you're not too mad about the whole thing. I don't want us to fight." She gives Jake a small smile.  He replies, "Nah, I just need to buy you some cheap perfume. So you'll have some for throwing' and some for wearing'."

Ruby's smile grows bigger with Jake's answer. "Have I told you that you are just irresistible?" When she finally looks away from him she sees Kate coming down the stairs. "Time to go!" She gives Jake a quick kiss and says goodbye as she gets up, then turns back; "Oh and take care of that bottle please
Back upstairs Sonoma smiles at Nanuet, "Living with my family ensures that you keep a cool head when things go to pieces around you I still have a few secrets from you, you know.  Poor Carlos is always taking the heat that his brother gets him into they actually have a perfect alibi almost no one can tell them apart so there is no way to actually know which one did what.   Jose is a major tomcat and has gotten into trouble before like this sometimes I think that Carlos would take Jose out himself if he didn't want to keep the ability to be in two places at once.  I'm not sure what we will do with him she says looking at the unconscious man when he wakes up we'll have to do something but right now someone needs to talk to his wife and deal with this situation with her and Jose first.” 

Nanuet replies, "Well, if this man Jose has been with his wife, I think that they should deal with it themselves. I understand about the mistaken identity, but now that we have that sorted out Jose should have to deal with the consequences of his actions. I can only imagine how I would act in the same circumstances."

When Jake left to help Nanuet move the unconscious man upstairs, and Kate found herself suddenly alone at the table. Pedro got down from the bar, and people had begun to go back to their dinners. She blew out the candle went over to the piano. "Maggie, are you okay?"  Maggie nodded. "Of course. It's not the first time I've an angry husband in a Saloon."  Kate replies, "Well, it's a first time for me. I've felt very safe here the last two weeks, I don't like the idea that this would happen here."  "Next time," Maggie said sternly, "I would suggest you find cover instead of attacking the gunman with a bottle." 

Kate smiled and kissed Maggie's cheek. "I'll take that into consideration. I had hoped we could talk before I went to work, but I guess it will have to wait until after. I hope the rest of your night is quieter." With that she went upstairs to change her clothes again. She would definitely have to take the two dresses from today into the laundry, and soon. She put on the green dress that had started all the trouble with Tom Whipple and cast Prestidigitation to freshen it up. Her hair was quickly straightened up and she went back downstairs.

Ruby walks over to Kate. She takes Kate's arm. "Ready?" Kate nods and they head out the door. Kate stopped Ruby for a moment as they passed Jake on the way out. "Can you have Sonoma meet us at the Lone Star as soon as she's free?" she said quietly. "Thank you." 

As they are walking to the Lone Star Ruby seems a bit quiet until she finally speaks up. "Kate, I have to say something to you. I, well, I saw you casting a spell in the Cantina when the whole shooting stuff was going on. Do you know how dangerous that can be? They hang people who can use magic. And in a room that full you will never know who saw you. You have to be more careful than that. I know you were trying to help but I don't want anything to happen to you either."

Kate replies, "I didn't mean to frighten you, Ruby, but I don't think anyone who didn't know what to look for noticed. That was the whole idea of the bottle, after all. Do you really think I'm strong enough to knock a man out, no matter what I use? All anybody really say was a woman hitting a man with a bottle while annoyed and muttering."
Ruby answers, "Kate, pulling out spell components in the middle of all that, I think someone might notice. I also noticed one of your new friends casting a spell too, but he had the benefit of that candle burning. Even without hearing him I noticed it. Look, I have seen what can happen, I just know you have to be so careful. You never know who is watching you and like I said, I don't want anything to happen to you." Ruby gives her a smile. "Another night at the Lone Star," as they walk in the door.

Always eager to please Ruby, Jake does indeed take care of the bottle as she had requested at least another couple of small glasses of it. A little time goes by and he goes looking for Sonoma. He delivers Katherine’s message and then brings the remains of the bottle of Tennessee bourbon to wait upon his pleasure next to an unopened bottle of Kentucky bourbon in his room. That seems to make him happy as he smiles at the bottles while donning the black leather duster, and then leisurely makes his way down the stairs to the cantina's common room. He wastes some time there chatting with the local staff in English and in Spanish before deciding to take a leisurely stroll to the Lone Star.

Before Jake heads out he sees Carlos and Jose Ramerez in the kitchen arguing with Dorita. Pedro is near the bar and tells him "Be like me, stay out of it. Jose be sorry man come here." Laughing, Jake says to Pedro, "He's only marginally safer with Dorita than with the man who tried to shoot him. If you don't need me amigo I'm off." Jake gives him a little wave and heads out.

Chester enters the Lone Star with Comstock, Mizner, and Whittemore. "... then the bear says, 'You didn't come here to hunt, did you.'" The four start laughing. "Anyway, have you started scouting out the area? If I know Buffalo Bill, he'll try pull out all the stops to keep his title."  Comstock says sternly, "Son, there is only one Buffalo Bill. And you're looking at him. I intend to regain my name from that... actor." Chester says, "Sorry. Didn't realize it was still a sore subject." He replies, "Well, I've waited fifteen years for this. It'll be a grand hunt. Now let's get us a table."

It is past eight o’clock when Ruby and Kate arrive. Both card games are already in full swing. Teddy and Alexsis are nowhere to be found. Tom looks at his watch and says "About time you two showed up. Where's Louise?"  Kate replies, "I'm sorry. Louise is dealing with a personal problem. She'll be along as soon as possible. Do you want me to play for Ruby or wait tables?"   He replies, "Jeff has the bar and I've been able to keep up with the tables so far. The crowd is used to hearing your music and haven't heard any yet tonight so I'd suggest you play." 

Kate notes that Tom is wearing his regular work clothes tonight rather than the nicer outfit he had on the prior two nights.  "Alright. Let me know if you need me to switch. What happened to your suit?" she asked before heading over to the piano. He replies, with an edge of annoyance in his voice, "Had to change. My waitresses didn't show up and I didn't want to get food on my good suit while I did their jobs."

Katherine stepped up closer to Tom, hands on her hips and seemingly taller than usual. The edge in her voice more than matched his. "Thomas Whipple. I have not had a particularly good evening. The fact that it was preceded by several terrible months is not improving my mood. I don't particularly enjoy getting whiskey dumped all over me, but of course, I should have considered your inconvenience before I cleaned up and changed my clothes.  I have devoted a great deal of energy that I don't have to spare to helping you and Maggie, including getting Louise to help out. Without Ruby here you wouldn't need waitresses, and if you keep this up you won't have one. Now, would you want me to play that piano, or shall I go back to the El Parador?"  

Thomas Whipple is a bit taken back by her forceful speech. "Er, sorry, I'm still a bit nervous with Father watching my every move. Please, just go play, I'll handle the tables until Louise arrives." "Very well," Kate said, her voice still cold. There was enough to worry about, she didn't need Tom on her back as well. 

Ruby had already been walking away when Tom started with Kate. She rolls her eyes, it was barely past 8:00! As she walks to the stage she sees Chester sitting with the men from the other night. He looks up at her as she passes and she waves at him but doesn't interrupt. Chester returns the wave. He thinks about asking Ruby about Judge Lacey, but reconsiders. It might make her upset, which wouldn't be a good thing right before she goes on stage. She grabs herself a drink from the bar before she walks over to the stage. While she waits to see if Kate will be accompanying her she sits on the step, drinks her whiskey and gets lost in her thoughts.  Kate sat down at the piano and looked at Ruby as she began to play energetically. "I'm sorry, Ruby. Are you ready?" "Huh?" Ruby says looking up a bit startled, "Oh, yes, I'm ready." Ruby finishes her drink and gets up on stage to sing.

Some time around nine o'clock Jake wanders into the Lone Star. He stands in the doorway for a minute surveying the crowd, scanning the poker games, taking in the piano playing and finally focusing on Ruby West on stage. This could be mine in a few days, he thinks. He takes another look, shrugs and enters. He locates an available chair and turns it around so he can watch Ruby. Jake had slowed down his busy pace today, and tonight was no different. "No reason to hurry and no place to be but here," he says to no one. It felt good. He slouches in his chair and smiles.

Nanuet starts to get impatient as time goes by and Jose has yet to show up. He wonders how long this man will remain in this passive state. It is around a quarter-past-nine when Dorita and Carlos finally arrive in the room where Nanuet is guarding the still unconscious man. Carlos says "Thank you for watching him. We'll take over from here." Nanuet walked "Louise" over to the Lone Star before heading back to the cave with Maska to spend the night with Kajika. 

Ruby and Kate are wrapping up their first set of songs. Mid-way through the set Louise arrived and took over for Tom with waiting the tables. He heads up stairs and returns dressed again in his suit.  Chester and his friends all give them a standing ovation and then each of Chester's three friends heads over to each of the tips cups and deposit a dollar.  Jake has been enjoying the relaxation but his eyes keep wandering over to the poker tables. He notices that Tony Lucky is using a few tricks to cheat, not obvious tricks, but things that a gambler knows to look out for.

Ruby glances around the room to make sure Jake has shown up and he is paying attention to her. When she sees that he is, she gives him a smile and makes an announcement from the stage. “So tonight I’m going to sing a new song that I’ve never sung here before and I’m sure none of you have ever heard it. It’s for someone who has become very special to me recently. He knows who he is.” Ruby looks to Kate, “I know you don’t know it and it’s alright, I’ll sing unaccompanied.” Ruby starts singing her song with the most passion that anyone has heard her use and all the while she never takes her eyes off Jake.   

_The sweet seductive arts 
That conquer maiden's hearts 
I never knew. 
The tender piteous sighs, 
And looks from longing eyes, 
Soft looks that ladies prize 
When lovers woo, when lovers woo; 
Soft looks that ladies prize, 
When lovers woo; 
Soft looks when lovers woo. 

My winning word and wooing glance 
Are shiver'd sword and shatter'd lance, 
And honours wrung from battle's chance, 
And honours wrung from battle's chance. 
But all, but all from love of you 

What need to call you fair, 
And praise your beauty rare - 
As all men do? 
'Tis not the silver tongue, 
Soft speech and softer song, 
That proves the love is strong, 
The heart is true, the heart is true; 
'Tis not the silver tongue, 
That proves the love is true. 

Nay turn and give that palm - 
To one who yields before your charm - 
A loving heart, a lusty arm, 
A life that lives for you. 
Nay turn and give that palm - 
To one who yields before your charm - 
A loving heart, a lusty arm, 
A life that lives, that lives for you. 

To one who yields before your charm, 
A loving heart, a lusty arm, 
A loving heart - a life - 
A life that lives for you! _ 

She then sings the song through a second time, this time changing some of the lyrics from those originally written by Lionel H. Lewin to those of her own.  Ruby’s version is more far more bawdy. William Whipple appeared rather upset during her song and the intimate way that Ruby sang them to Jake.

When Ruby begins the song Jake is a bit embarrassed but is soon taken with the melody, words and emotions. A moment later Jake receives an unusual warm feeling of confidence and inspiration. Rather than being lost in the music, he has an intense feeling of focus. The warm feeling fades shortly after Ruby finishes the song.  After the song is over, she gives a little bow and excuses herself for a break. She ignores the stares from just about everyone as she walks over to Jake. "Well, what did you think of your song?"

He gets up to greet her "I, uh, um, it", he stammers a bit, "it was wonderful." He takes his hat off and looks her in the eyes. "I really don't know what to say. Imagine me with my own song." He grins a schoolboy smile. "Thanks." He reaches out suddenly and gives her a quick hug and kiss. Then he whispers, "How in Hades did you do that! Never mind, don't tell me now."  She replies, "It is your own song, Jake, and I'll sing it for you anytime you want. As for how I did it, a girl has to have some secrets, right?" She gives him a smile and cocks her head to the side. "But I am glad you liked it."

Tom and William Whipple head outside following Ruby's song. Tom returns shortly thereafter without his father.  Chester's friend Whittemore approaches Kate, gestures to the piano and asks "May I?" "Of course," Kate said as she emptied the tip cup into her pocket. "I think we could use a little something more, mmm, familiar. And I could use a bit of a break." She couldn't imagine what Ruby had been thinking. The elder Mr. Whipple had left, hopefully not to fetch Teddy and Alexsis to fill in for the rest of the night. She got the feeling Tom was not pleased.

Whittemore sits at the piano for the next half-hour and plays five English folk song standards singing the lyrics. He has a good singing voice but it is clearly untrained, hitting several lyrics slightly off from where he should. He plays the songs John Barleycorn, Sweet Lovely Joan, Blow Away the Morning Dew, It's a Rosebud in June and The Keys of Canterbury.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 117, “Jake's Letters”, Thursday, January 12th, 1882:*

Kate approached the piano when Whittemore finished his last piece. "Thank you, it's a pleasure to hear those songs. You have a lovely voice. Let me get you a drink, and then I can play something you'd like to hear. As long as I know it, that is."  Idly she wondered when Mr. Booth might make his way over. He had his own game to run, of course, so Katherine tried to put aside her anxiety and focused on getting Mr. Whittemore his drink and his request.

Ruby decides she needs some air on her break so she heads outside to get some.  Jake keeps an eye open for a break at Job Kane's table. When he calls one, Jake takes him aside for a few private moments.  "If the Whipples are still selling the whole Lone Star, Ruby and I are willing to go partners with you. There are still a few details to iron out, but I don't see any obstacles. When the time comes let's talk to Tom together, he'll be less obstinate with you.   Job replies, "Sure, but I wouldn't worry about who talks to him. As long as he gets the money he needs he'll be happy to sell. All he's thinking of at this point is Denver and Flossie.” 

Jake comments, “Hey I also notice Tony was playing to the edge over there, any experienced player would have caught it and call him on it. Does he do that often?"   Job answers, "No, never, but Tom suspended his normal rules with both me and Tony for these three days to ensure that he and I both raise enough money for the purchase price. He hasn't asked Tony to partner yet but I'm guessing that he will if he falls short. Personally I'd much rather have you and Ruby. Tony's a nice enough guy but is only a mediocre card player and blows all his money on women so I'm not sure how he'd be as a manager. 

I figure I'd better get what I can by tonight. Tomorrow will be a total wash for me since Van Horne plays here on Friday. Saturday will probably be even worse. It's some Dwarven Holiday, Moradin's Day or something like that. Tom's always kept the clientele here to humans but Maggie has this fool idea of letting in all races and she'll be in charge that night. I'll be too distracted keeping the dwarves from trashing the place to focus on my game. But that'll also ensure that Maggie fails her test, since she won't have any poker proceeds to speak of for the two busiest nights of the week."

Jake says, "Ah yes, Van Horne.  Later on tell me everything you know about this guy. Obviously he's pulling something, nobody is that good all the time. We both have a vested interest in stemming the loss to him. I think I'll be here to watch him myself, too."

Not long after his conversation with Job Kane, Jake goes over to see Tom Whipple privately. "Assuming things go the way you expect, we are interested in the whole thing. The two of us already have our share. It's just up to Job, and I'm sure he'll be fine." Jake's conversation with him is brief and he heads back to his table. 

Conrad Booth arrives at the Lone Star and catches Kate's attention.  They sit down and he says "Cole will take the body. He offered $ 50 but I talked him up to $ 75. He says the reward is a lot higher but won't say how high, problem is he saw the papers so knows that the guy's been dead since Saturday.  Said if he you saw him then he could have paid a lot more since he could have just put in on a horse. Now but now he'll have to go and buy a wagon, draft horses and casket in order to transport it. Said if you're willing to provide him with the wagon, horses and casket he'd be willing to pay you $ 200 but otherwise $ 75 is the highest he'll go due to his higher expenses." 

"It would cost me more than it's worth to cover his expenses. I think I'll take the $75. If Nanuet spent more on the supplies I'll reimburse him myself. Frankly, I'm tired of dealing with this. I'll take a little less to get it over with." She stopped and chuckled. "My Father would be so disappointed. Why don't you stay through the last set? There are some details to be worked out, and I have to get back to work." 

Booth tells her to take her time, he's done for the night at the Long Branch other than heading back to speak to Cole again adding "That southern gambler Van Horne is there cleaning the place out. Normally he comes on Wednesday and we've established some low-stakes rules for that night to keep him under control but this week he switched his night and caught us off guard."

"I think he plays here most Fridays, so tomorrow you should be safe. I hope you didn't have too bad a night."  

Ruby reluctantly comes back in from her break. She doesn't appreciate the dirty looks from Tom so she makes sure to just stick with plain old boring songs. Ruby knows she isn't at her best but she is tired and getting grumpy. She decides to lay off the drinks as they aren't helping much. She chats with a few customers here and there, spends some time with Chester and his new friends, who do manage to make her laugh, but mostly stays quietly near Jake when she isn't singing.  Jake spends the rest of the night chatting with folks in the Lone Star, listening to Ruby singing, and drinking whiskey after whiskey.

Kate had played the last set for Ruby, who was lacking her usual fire. Kate wouldn't have thought Tom's disapproval would bother her friend in the least, but it seemed to have taken the wind out of her sails for the night. After Ruby left the stage the set still felt unfinished. Katherine hesitated. She could carry a tune, and her voice was pleasant enough if not remarkable. A moment later she sang in a light mezzo-soprano a song she had learned from Tom years ago. 

_Of all the money that ere I spent, I spent it in good company. 
And of all the harm that ere I've done, alas was done to none but me. 
And all I've done for want of wit, to memory now I cannot recall. 
So fill me to the parting glass. Goodnight and joy be with you all. 

Oh, if I had money enough to spend and leisure time to sit awhile 
There is a fair maid in this town that sorely has my heart beguiled 
Her rosey cheeks and ruby lips, she alone has my heart in thrall. 
So fill me to the parting glass. Goodnight and joy be with you all. 

Of all the comrades that ere I had, they're sorry for my going away, 
And of all the sweethearts that ere I had , they wish me one more day to stay, 
But since it falls unto my lot that I should rise while you should not, 
I will gently rise and softly call, "Goodnight and joy be with you all!" _

She walked quietly away from the piano and went back to her work. Once things slowed down enough, she went over to sit with Mr. Booth. "We need to work out how to get Mr. Cole to the body, and of course recompense for your trouble." He replies "Well, I could have him meet you someone but he's one tough hombre so I wouldn't recommend you meet him alone. I could join you if you're willing to wait until early afternoon, I tend to sleep in mornings. 

She replies, "I don't mind waiting until afternoon. It will be nice to relax in the morning for a change. I might be able to get a couple others to come out as well, if you think it's necessary. Just come to the El Parador and ask for me. We'll have to ride, will you need a horse?"   He replies, "No, I'll just borrow one from Dorita. She's watching the mounts belonging to my friends, Arcade's Gang, and those horses need to be ridden semi-regularly to keep them in shape. I eat my first meal of the day around noontime at the El Parador so we can head out after that." 

He then says, “And all the compensation I'm asking for is for you to join me at my table on Sunday night."  She answers, "Yes, so you've said, but I still feel you ought to have something more for your trouble than my company for the night. After all, I don't intended to play, so I won't be losing money to you." Not entirely true, I'm spotting you $ 100 in chips so you'll have that to lose. I'm just looking forward to having a classy lady there, especially on Sunday as that's the slowest night of the week. Your presence alone should attract others to play." 

Chester approaches Ruby and says, "Hey, Ruby. Something troubling you? You haven't been your normal cheery self tonight."  "Chet, you are very sweet to notice. I've had a long day, that was preceded by a long night. I have a lot on my mind AND I have a headache. Pretty boring stuff really. I'm sure everything will be fine soon enough." She gives him a small smile. "So I guess you've made some new friends?"  “Yes,” he replies, a wide grin on his face. 

William Whipple returns at around 11:30 PM. Booth heads out shortly before midnight, right around the time that both card games wrap up. Most of the patrons head out. Tom Whipple pays Ruby, Kate and Louise their wages for the prior three days. Tony and Job indicated that they have collectively earned over $ 500 that night, passing the $ 100 plus on to Tom. Once all of the patrons and Tony have left William Whipple tells Tom "Congratulations, you've passed," and shakes his son's hand.

Ruby takes Jake’s hand as they walk back to the El Parador. She lets him pull her along as he talks a little about the Lone Star and how they might run it, then about the silver mine. Ruby is too tired to really pay attention, and doesn't really notice he is slightly unsteady and slurring his words a bit. It has been a long draining day, starting with staying up late and drinking too much, then getting up early, the whole Tombstone trip with talking to Morgan Earp and Colby Tucker, Chumbley on the way back, fighting with Jake and finally work. She had a headache since her chat with Chumbley and it has never gone away. Ruby looked forward to sleeping in late tomorrow and just having some time to think. 

They get back to Jake’s room and Ruby sits on the bed quietly. Jake turns his back to take off his gunbelt, still talking about something, while Ruby lays on the bed, fully clothed. When he stops talking she says softly, “Jake, you are so smart with all this business stuff. Sometimes I wonder why you keep me around…” 

"I'm not so smart, you..." By the time Jake turns his head to look at Ruby she is already sound asleep. "Heh." He takes off her shoes and fumbles with her dress trying to take it off without waking her but gives up. He does manage to get the blankets out from under her and get her covered. He pulls up a chair next to the bed and sits with a thump. Jake grabs the bottle of Tennessee bourbon and just watches her sleep for a while. The room is faintly lit by moonlight coming through the shutters. He watches as the beams delicately journey across her face. 

He finally starts to doze off so puts the bottle back narrowly avoiding a spill, gives her a little kiss on the head and whispers "I was going to ask you the same question." He staggers around to the other side of the bed and falls asleep on top of the covers fully clothed.

Chester says goodbye to his friends and the waits outside the Lone Star to walk Louise and Kate back to the El Parador. He then escorts Maggie back to the Lone Star. Everyone turns in for the evening. 

After Nanuet walked "Louise" over to the Lone Star he then headed off back to the cave with Maska to spend the night with Kajika. Nanuet approaches the cave and asks Maska if she can smell or sense Kajika. He takes a moment to scout the area looking for recent signs of footprints or the like before entering.

Kajika arrives and casts the "Warp Wood" spell, allowing the two of them to enter. The mentor says "I know you have many questions but before you ask them you first need to learn." He brings him over to a far corner of the cave, where a spider has made a web approximately three inches in diameter. He instructs Nanuet "Sit here and what she has done. See what you can learn from her and what she has made." 

The shaman then goes to Maska and walks with her to the far corner of the cave and down a side passageway. Nanuet hears both the wolf and the shaman then softly converse in a language of barks and growls.  Three hours pass until the Shaman returns to Nanuet.

Nanuet studies the spider. For what seems like ages the spider does not move. It's web is set, completed, just waiting. More time passes, when an unfortunate fly hits the web and finds itself trapped. The spider, who had been waiting so patiently senses the vibrations across the web and scurries quickly across the strands, unaffected by their stickiness.  The spider reaches the now weak and struggling fly and pounces upon it. It then spins the fly in the web until no movement is seen and it is fully entangled in the sticky threads. The spider sits upon its prize triumphantly. 

As Nanuet is watching this spectacle he hears Kajika approaching.  "Kajika, I have watched the spider as you have asked. I am still not sure what I was supposed to have learned from this? The spider shows much patience. His work is done and then he waits for the right opportunity for action. Is this my lesson? Sonoma has preached patience to me as well, perhaps that is my weakness?" "It is," Kajika replies, "but that you are learning. There is much that you still need to be taught." 

They spend the next six hours with the Shaman giving Nanuet specific instruction in the use of a variety of different spells. By the first light of dawn the Indian is physically exhausted but mentally stimulated.  "That is all" Kajika states, "We must go before people are about." The mentor warps the wood open and they depart, him then warping it back. His final words to Nanuet are "Rest and think of what I taught you. We will spend time together once more before you are needed for the task that Riley has seen."  Nanuet returns to his room at the El Parador and falls to sleep.

Katherine didn't lay in bed too late on Friday morning. Since she planned to ride out shortly after noon, she would want to see Mr. Gonzales in the morning instead. Then there was the deed and her dress to pick up, and some clothing to order. 

She sat down at the table with her hairbrush and began to carefully work all the knots out. A bath this afternoon was in order as well. She hadn't had the opportunity to speak with Maggie last night, perhaps she could stop over early this evening to do that. Or maybe it would better if Maggie didn't know. Kate sighed. In three days it would be decided either way. So would a lot of other business. She looked forward to the time when all she had to worry about would be her lessons and her ranch. 

Since she was only going to Mr. Gonzales rooms, Kate dressed simply in a skirt and blouse. She penned a quick note to Jake and Ruby and left it with Dorita downstairs, and then Dorita went into the kitchen. Kate slipped up the stairs just as Dorita was coming back holding a large plate of breakfast and looking for Katherine.  She went up into Mr. Gonzales rooms, picked up a book, and waited for her mentor. She didn't have to wait for very long. He soon arrived. He is dressed rather oddly, in some type of military uniform with various medals, pins and ribbons on it.

Katherine stood and curtsied formally, coming up with a grin. "What's this all about, professeur aimé? Or shall I call you Admiral?" He laughs "Oh, no need for titles that are twenty-nine years out of date. I guess I just got nostalgic. You know the really ironic thing?  The one single event which forced Santa Anna from office and put me out of a job was the Gadsden Purchase. His critics objected to his selling the land that is now New Mexico and Arizona to the United States, and now this is my home!"

She replies, "Is it terribly selfish of me to be glad he made that decision? Without it I wouldn’t have come here, Tom and I would have moved to Nevada perhaps, and I would never have met you." "Well, admiral de professeur, what's the lesson for today? More Transmutation?" "Well, you did very well with those first two transformational spells but starting that third was too much for one day. Why don't we go back to that and have you keep trying until you have perfected it."

Kate spent the rest of the morning working on her spell. Although she did perfect it, there wasn't time afterward to begin another. Instead, Mr. Gonzales gave another lecture, this time explaining how the gestures and words used in spells varied. A spell with a large, flashy effect required large gestures and emphatic speaking. A spell with a subtle effect could be cast under one's breath with minimal gestures. Katherine guessed he had decided on this lecture after her casting the night before. She had taken Ruby's warning to heart, and she was sure Mr. Gonzales had heard about their adventure downstairs.

As the morning light comes through the shades Ruby starts to stir. She could tell she slept deeply as she barely moved in the night. She gave herself a frown as she looked down and realized that she was still wearing her dress. She gives a little stretch and looks over at Jake, who is lying fully clothed on top of the covers. Must have been a good night, she thinks. She smiles as she rolls over to him putting her back up against him and taking his arm and wrapping it over her. Jake doesn’t make a sound as she does. She lays like that for a while, unable to fall back asleep. This Tom Kale business was really getting to her and she knew she was going to have to do something about it and soon. 

Ruby sighed as she looked around the room. Right in front of her face were those two letters from yesterday, She hadn’t had the chance to ask Jake about them like she intended. She moved over in the bed and reached out for them, looking them over in her hand. She guessed one letter was to his parents but who was the other letter to? She turned to Jake, letters in hand. “Jake?” she said quietly, “Jake are you awake?” She poked him with her finger, “Wake up sleepy head.” His only response was a louder snore than the previous one. He was out like a light. Ruby smiled as she leaned over and kissed him softly on the lips. Her nose crumpled as the strong smelled of bourbon still lingered there. He was probably still drunk, and he had not moved one bit since she was awake. She was too curious to wait and thinks Jake won’t mind too much if I open them, that is if he ever finds out I opened them, she laughs to herself. 

She sits up in the bed with her back to Jake and reaches for her hair clip, which Jake had to good sense to take out the night before. She pulls out the tiny dagger hidden inside and, as she had done a million times before, ever so gently opens the two letters. She glances over her shoulder at Jake, who is still sleepy soundly, then turns back to read the letters.  The first letter was a fairly standard boring letter.  In crisp, clear and neat handwriting: 

_Mr. & Mrs. Hiram Cooke 
Philadelphia, Pennsylvania 

Dear Mother and Father 

It has been some time since my last letter, and I apologize for my tardiness. I am well in body and in spirit. I find myself in the Arizona territory still discovering the country and seeking my vocation. I am fortunate that I have met men in the mining business who are willing to provide me a fair day's wage. They find my skills and experience valuable and have offered to educate me in the mining business. It is not the first time that my training in documents have helped me find work. Arizona is quite unlike Philadelphia in the landscape and the inhabitants. The people are honest and hardworking, but often uncouth and uneducated. The sky seems endless and blue with hardly a drop of rain. I take back many of the foul thoughts I had about Philadelphia's raining weather. I have met some interesting people, and they have treated me well. Perhaps we will become friends. I do not know when I will be in Philadelphia again, but it is unlikely it will be any time soon. I pray that this letter finds you both in good health, and my siblings as well. I trust that my brothers have added much success to the family business, I would expect no less. I will write again soon. Please tell Virginia how much I miss and love her. 

My best regards, Jacob. 

P.S. I will likely be staying here long enough to receive a letter if you would care to write back._

When Ruby was done reading it she closed it back up and put it back. She marveled at her skill in putting it back together and even she couldn’t tell she had opened it. The second letter was different. She read it over and over again, each time getting more and more upset. She knew she probably shouldn’t be all that upset, she really didn’t know Jake all that long but for whatever reason she couldn’t help herself.  The letter reads:

_Virginia Claire Cooke 
Care of Mr. & Mrs. Victor Carnegie 
Philadelphia, Pennsylvania 

My Dearest Virginia, 

I pray this letter finds you in good health. I myself am well, and at least for now, prospering. I continue to make my way with odd jobs and gambling. I know you disapprove but it keeps me well fed and clothed. And I will tell you again, this is my path and I enjoy myself immensely. Yes, I continue to withhold the truth from those who reluctantly admit to be my parents. 

When I last wrote you I was in New Mexico and unsure of my next destination. Lacking any reason for one destination over another, I cut the cards and find myself in the Arizona Territory. Although the cards don't always fall my way, over the long run they have looked kindly on me. I have found employment, and am making some investments. Perhaps they will payoff handsomely, there are many opportunities in the wild west to make one's fortune. Right now it is too soon to tell. I have also met some people I have come to trust, and who in time could become close friends. At least for now they are pleasant company and we help each other in our dilemmas. 

One of these new friends is a woman from back east who looks and acts remarkably like the light of my life. She reminds me how I miss you terribly. I think of you every day and wonder about your life. Do not continue to blame yourself over past events, it was I who acted rashly. What was done was my doing alone and my choice. I know you too well; you will deny it. Please forgive me and think kindly of me. If you have not already done so, do not let past mistakes keep you from moving on with your life, you can do no wrong in my eyes. 

There is reason for me to stay here for now, so I am providing a return address finally. If you can bring yourself to it, please write and tell me of your life and future - but no more discussion of the past, that is behind us. I am entertaining thoughts of coming back for a visit, albeit a brief one. I have not decided one way or another, but will ask your permission before coming back to protect you from any pain or embarrassment it could cause. 

I love you always, Jacob._

Ruby throws the letter on the bed and storms out of Jake’s room, slamming the door as she goes. She gets back to her room, closes and locks the door and sits on the bed to try to calm down but it's not working.  As the door slams Jake awakes with a groan and his head echoes with pain at the sound. He looks over and sees that Ruby is gone, "Damn, she should know better than to slam the door." He folds the pillow over his head and in a little while his body drags him back to much needed sleep.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 118, “Angry People”, Friday, January 13th, 1882:*

Chester wakes up around 9:00 A.M. with a hangover. Boy, that Comstock can really put it away. He looks at his pocket watch. I better get to the bank, pronto. The ex-soldier dresses quickly and goes downstairs.  Chester sees Dorita with a puzzled look on her face. "Is there something wrong, Dorita?"  "Well, Mrs. Kale was just here and now she's left without her breakfast." 

Chester replies, "Hmm. I haven't seen her since last night, so I don't know where she is. That food shouldn't go to waste. Can I have it instead? If you see her, you can blame it on me." He smiles. "Yes. That'll be fine, señor." "You can call me Chester or Chet, if you'd like. You've been very kind to me." Chester sits downs and wolfs down Kate's breakfast. Then he rushes to the bank.

Chester barely makes it to the bank on time. The tellers Bruce Maxwell and Scott Taylor are already in their places. The Condon brother managing the bank on this particular day is Frank. He lets Chester in, waits until the guard in position and unlocks the door. The first hour of the morning is fairly quiet, with just a few customers.  The handyman Jones arrives around 11 for lunch orders. He returns a half-hour later with the food. When he gets near Chester he whispers "Tell Silver Dollar I'm not ready yet, we'll have to wait for next week."

Chester whispers back, "OK. What's the hold..." He winces and tries again. "What's the matter?" He whispers "Didn't get the getaway horse. We'll have to do next Friday instead." "That's too bad. I'll be sure to tell him." Chester waits until everyone else is done eating, before he eats his lunch. Then he checks the stored weapons and thinks to himself “I wouldn't put it past that guy to mess with these.”

It's even later in the morning when Jake finally stirs. He sits up in bed and holds his head in his hands for what seems an eternity. He wanders around the room bleary eyed, changes his clothing and leaves what he takes off around the room on the floor. He does remember to put his derringer in the back holster and strap on his colt, more out of habit than of conscious thought. Just before he crosses the room he notices the piece of paper on the bed. He goes over and picks it up and takes him a moment to realize that it is his own handwriting.    He states an exclamation.  He finds the envelope and puts it back in, though not as neatly as before. He takes the other envelope and puts them both in his pocket, grabs his wallet off the floor and leaves the room. He forgets his 'other' wallet and heads down stairs.

Jake comes down stairs in a foul mood. He sees Dorita and says "Please lightly burn some meat and have a double shot of whiskey waiting for me when I come back."  "No, senor, that no good for you in the..." 
Jake cuts her off. "Don't argue with me!" Then in a lower tone. "Please."  She gives him the note, which he reads: Good morning.  I wonder if you would care for a short ride this afternoon? The bounty hunter will be coming out to collect the body. Mr. Booth and I will be riding out a bit after noon and you are welcome to join us if you think it's needed. I'm sure Mr. Booth can provide me with all the protection I need if you are both busy. Love, Katherine.

"Leave this for Ruby" He then leaves the cantina and heads over to the post office. "I need to mail these two", Jake puts too much money on the counter so he doesn't have to listen to the man ask for money. 
"Fine day today, you know I..." "No it isn't." Jake cuts him off with a dark look. The man gives Jake his change. Jake sarcastically says "Thanks" 

Ruby paces the floor in her room, stopping occasionally to sit on the bed, but always jumping back up to keep pacing. Her mind is racing with thought and she is overcome with feelings she had managed to avoid the past two years. She realizes she is wearing a dress that Jake brought her so she pulls it off and stomps it on the floor. She pulls out her bag and starts stuffing things into it randomly, just as she had done a week ago. She takes a deep breath and pauses and then starts pulling everything out of the bag again throwing it on a chair. She sits on the bed again, head in her hands, trying to decide what to do. Then she gets up, determined, and starts to slowly put everything back in the bag.

Once it reached noon, Kate excused herself and went back to her room. She changed into her riding clothes, braided her hair, got her weapons and went downstairs to wait for Mr. Booth. Booth arrives at around a quarter past twelve. "My, you look ravishing this morning" he states. He joins her at the table and asks "Have you ordered yet?" "I'm not really hungry, thank you. You go ahead. So, what's the plan for this afternoon? It's only a short ride, out to my new ranch, actually," she smiled. "Well, mine with a couple others."

Booth calls Dorita over and orders himself some breakfast. He then asks her "Oh, could I borrow one of the Arcade horses for today?" She gets angry and begins to yell at him. Unfortunately her words are exclaimed at a rapid pace and in Spanish so neither human can understand her. Kate was stunned for a moment. She stood up and took hold of Dorita's hand. "Dorita? Dorita! What's the matter? Please, in English. How can we fix it if we can't understand?"

"Dorita, watch horses. We be back soon they say. Gone two months! When they come back? And so we feed horses. We water horse. We take horses for exercise. I try real hard to make happy. Now they be back someday and Sureshot Sam, man who kill famous outlaws, he will say to me 'Where my horse!' What me tell him?"

"I'm not sure I understand. Did something happen to the horses? Conrad, do you understand?" she asked, unthinkingly calling him by his first name. "It's alright Dorita, we won't take one of them, Mr. Booth can take my stallion."  Katherine squeezed the other woman's hand. "They will come back," she said quietly. "It no come back from the dead! Grant borrow horses to ride out to mine with you on Tuesday. Sureshot Sam horse get shot dead! Me no loan out other horses to you if that how you bring things back!"

"Grant didn't go with us Tuesday morning. Did he go with Jake in the evening to bring the miners into town?" Dorita exclaims, “Yes, they go then. Take two horse, bring one back, say other dead."  Kate shook her head. "It doesn't matter. We won't borrow any horses, and although you can never really replace a riders horse, I'll provide you with another so he at least won't be without." She leaned forward and hugged Dorita. "I'm sorry. I didn't mean to upset you." She calms down and says, "Thank you. No know if they ever come back but not want Sam mad at me for killing horse."  "I'm sure he wouldn't be. It will be alright." Kate waited a moment and squeezed Dorita's hand again. "Now that that's settled. Mr. Booth and I have an appointment, and he needs to eat first. Would you be so kind?" 

Jake walks back to the cantina where he gets his plate, drink and dirty look from Dorita. He goes to sit by himself in the corner telling Katherine as he goes by her, "I'll ride with you, I could use it." He finishes the meat and shoots the whiskey. He walks up stairs, gathers up his hat, coat, extra revolver and shotgun. He heads down stairs and sits with his feet up in the corner of the cantina waiting for Katherine to be ready to leave.

Dorita nodded and went off to the kitchen and Katherine sat back down. "Well, I guess you'll be taking my stallion after all, Mr. Booth."  Kate looked over at where Jake was sitting and waved him over. "Jake is going to ride out with us as well. Maybe you could tell us both at once about the details."  Booth replies, "Actually I'll just head over to Drover's Livery and rent myself one. They only charge seventy-five cents a day and have half a dozen available. But first let me check over at the Long Branch to make sure that Cole is ready." "If you prefer, but I have two horses, one of which you could ride for free. I don't like making you spend money." 

Jake's voice comes out from under his hat across the room to Katherine, "The Indian and I brought back three extra horses the night we chased down the bandits. They're available if we need to replace or borrow one."  She replies, "Jake, why don't you come sit over here?" Jake releases a heavy sigh and drops his feet to the floor from the table. He grabs his shotgun off the floor and walks over to where the two of them are talking. He pulls out a chair, slides the shotgun under the table and sits down. "Good day." he says without emotion.

"Apparently not," she answered, looking at him. "Mr. Booth, why don't you eat your breakfast and go see Mr. Cole. Jake, maybe we could go over to the bank and get that money from the wagon?" "Sure." He gets up and puts the shotgun behind the bar. "You don't mind if I leave it here?" but he doesn't wait for an answer. "After you Mrs. Kale."

Jake and Kate head down the street towards Condon's bank. As they are around sixty feet away they see a pair of men ride up to Condon’s Bank and tie their horses to the post outside. One is nicely dressed in a black tailored suit, the suit’s jacket is only waist length and has silver buttons, silver initials D.K.A. monogrammed in cursive script above the pocket, and silver fringe on the jacket collar. The clean-shaven man has on a matching black hat with pearl stone inlayed on its band, a thin black necktie and a white silk shirt. Matching Colt Peacemakers are worn on a gunbelt filled with ammunition. 

The man’s companion appears to be a bodyguard. He has on a worn brown leather coat over a flannel shirt, blue jeans, cowboy boots and a wide brimmed tan leather hat. Two guns are on his belt, a long-barreled single-action revolver on his left and a double-action revolver on his right side. He removes a shotgun from a saddleback holster on his horse and slides it into a holster on his pack. 

While the bodyguard’s eyes scan the street in both directions the better dressed man removes a black leather satchel from a saddlebag on his horse and then heads towards the front doors of the back followed closely by the other man. Kate and Jake are nearly to the bank at this point. "Maybe we should wait," Kate said, looking at the busy scene in front of the bank.

Ruby had packed and unpacked her things a million times. At the moment her things were strewn all over the bed. She knows leaving is her only choice but doesn’t really want to so she is trying to convince herself it’s not what she has to do. All the plans that they had made were ruined now anyway, she knew she could never go back to the way things were.  It is late morning before she heads downstairs to look for Mr. Gonzales. She sees Dorita at the bar and says nicely, “Give me a whiskey.” She doesn’t look up to get her dirty look. “Have you seen your grandfather?" "He waiting for you up in room. Want to talk to you about something."

She takes her whiskey and drinks it then heads back upstairs. Ruby approaches Mr. Gonzales door slowly. She gives a quiet knock and waits for him to answer. When he does she enters his room, closing the door behind her.  She turns to him, “Do you know why I am here?”  He smiles and replies, "Not offhand, but I'd guess it was probably something that happened between your parents around twenty-two or so years ago."  
"I'm 18," Ruby says matter of factly. She isn't smiling or laughing at Mr. Gonzales joke, there wasn't much that was going to get either of those things out of her today. "I never was any good at guessing human ages. Now if you were an elf I would have gotten it exactly right." 

She says, "Dorita said you wanted to talk to me about something?"   He replies, “Yes, I wanted to ask you when Kate and Dorita weren't around. What is your opinion of Maggie Whipple and her dream of owning the Lone Star? She's been talking to my Granddaughter about it for the last three nights now and is very excited about it. From my one night there as a human and the things I overheard I did not get the impression that her brother or father think much of Maggie's abilities. I am not sure if I should do anything to help her or just consider this a family matter and stay out of it."

She says, "I don't think Maggie has shown me anything that proves she can run the Lone Star herself. I also don't think she can take care of herself to be left alone without her father and brother. Jake," she practically coughs on his name, "and I were going to buy the Lone Star if Maggie fails. I could be wrong about Maggie and to be honest, right now I don't even care. But if you want my advice I'd stay out of it or you'll have to take care of her too after her family leaves." 

Ruby realizes that she was very harsh to Mr. Gonzales and could see in his eyes he knew something was up. She takes a big sigh, "I'm sorry, Mr. Gonzales. I didn't mean to be rude to you."  She starts pacing the room. “It has come to my attention today that I have, yet again, allowed myself to be used by someone. Well, ok, maybe I did a tiny bit of using too, but really what I discovered today was that I have gotten way too attached to the people here in Promise City. The only way I know how to deal with that is to leave here and find another place to go.” 

She looks up at Mr. Gonzales before quickly looking away. “Before I left I just really want you to know how much it means to me that you would tell me some of your secrets and trust me enough to help me learn how to use some of the skills I already have inside me. I am sure it will be helpful for me in the future.” She stops and gives him a knowing smile, then sighs again. “I wish things could be different but they’re just not. I do what I do for a reason and I should never have tried to make things different because then this happens….” Her voice trails off and she does not finish the thought. She quietly continues, “You are one of only a few people in my life who ever believed in me to be more than I am. Even if I can’t live up to your expectations of a golden eagle, it’s still nice to think you thought I had a chance. So thank you.”

Sonoma knocks on her great grandfather's door "I've brought you some coffee, Hi Ruby" Ruby gives her a sad little smile. "Hello, Sonoma. You're not with Nanuet today?" "Ah, my little nightingale. Ruby and I were just talking about Maggie Whipple and her Father's opinions. You've spend three nights there, what do you think of the Whipples?"

The young elvan woman says, “I haven't seen Nanuet yet today but I'm sure he'll be around soon.  The Whipples?  After spending three days there I have decided that the senior should go home and stay there he treats Maggie like dirt.  He has no respect for women or people at all unless he can control them and I truly believe that Tom is just as bad using Maggie and taking all the credit for running the Lone Star when all he really is a bartender.  Maggie was the one who realized that Ruby could sing and that would be a huge draw and she hired not only Ruby but Kate as well knowing exactly what she would need for help once the word got out.  Maggie has kept the books and stocked the Lone Star.  

Tom doesn't even know how to order or where to get supplies he can't really cook and is too busy trying to provide an IMAGE to impress his sexist self-centered father to even realize that without Maggie that he would need more help both in the kitchen and on the serving floor.  He has no idea who I am and could care less I could have walked away with the entire night’s proceeds.  And he didn't even realize that his kitchen was on FIRE. He's as totally self-centered as his father and hasn't even let Maggie know that he's planning on selling the bar out from under her without even considering consulting her. I believe that if Maggie decides to stand up for herself she could run the Lone Star without any help she knows where the tables stand and is a real business woman and I have a lot of respect for her.  As for Tom, he's useless and I want to see him gone he deserves his father.” 

"Follow me ladies" Gonzales says and walks into his workshop. Once there he gathers up various components and deposits them in his brazier. He calls the two women close and says "I am going to start and incantation. I want you both to hold hands and when I extend my hands outward each of you take one with your other hand." Sonoma does as she is told watching very closely as her great grandfather casts the spell trying to understand what he is doing as it goes along

"Maybe you didn't hear what I said. I'M LEAVING and I don't care about Maggie or any of the stupid Whipples. Just someone else who wants to use me, thanks a lot..."  With that Ruby walks out of Mr. Gonzales room.

Ruby storms down the hallway. When she reaches the end of the hallway she is surprised to see both Sonoma and Gonzales already there blocking her path.   He states, "If you want to go I will be willing to help. With the spell I had started the three of us were going to instantly travel 800 miles rather than the 80 feet down the hallway that Sonoma and I went instead. When you calm down and have figured out your destination you know where to find me."  With that he and Sonoma walk off.

Ruby watches them walk away. “800 miles”, she thinks…”What was he going to drop me in the middle of the Pacific? I don't need his help anyway!”  She goes back to her room and realizes that the one person she thought she could trust, well, she was wrong about him too.

Sonoma walks into Ruby's room and stands at the door  "I do not know what has happened to you but you are out of line!  My great grandfather took you at face value respected you for who you were and asked nothing at all of you he offered you not only his trust but knowledge and the ability to be everything you could want of yourself and asked Nothing of you in return. I will not have you treat him this disrespectfully there was no reason for him to teach you other than he thought that you needed to learn who you were and what you could do in order to survive without killing yourself. 

Maggie has been nothing but kind to you she gave you a job and asked nothing more from you than you perform if you wished to. True Tom and his father are not good people, but if you truly believe that Maggie just wants to use you go ask her yourself.  You may be angry at the world right now but do not direct anger to ones that I care about and that includes you!" With that she stomps out of the room slamming the door behind her.  Ruby sticks her foot out to keep the door from slamming shut and gets in front of Sonoma. 

"You have no idea about me or the life I've lived so don't pretend to. If your grandfather has something to say to me he should come and say it. You weren't there when I thanked him for all he has done for me, told him I was leaving and he didn't say one word about it because he doesn't care.  Maggie didn't give me a job out of the goodness of her heart, so don't act like she did. They needed a singer and I auditioned, so what? It was just a job and it benefited them more than it benefited me. I never said anything about Maggie using me, I was referring to your grandfather wanting me to help him with a spell for Maggie.  I'm not angry with anyone but myself and don't worry I will be out of your way by tomorrow."

Sonoma looks coldly into Ruby's eyes and says in a tight whisper  “You plan to run again.  You run because if you leave people can't hurt you.  You hurt yourself more because you leave.   Thanking someone at the top of anger is just a way to justify that no one really cared for you at all to begin with.  You fear people because to really love is to risk.  And to risk is to be vulnerable and to gain possible pain.   

You still think of me as a child because I seem young.  You think I know nothing of the world.   I have already lived with humans for longer than your life will last.   I may not have lived your life but I have seen it before.  You are angry and dangerous.   My impression is that you will not stay because you fear someone will touch your heart and make you less self-sufficient.  You will only be as safe as you allow yourself to be.   It is you who must live with it if you truly believe that these people….the ones who have put their lives on the line for you….who faced bullets and pain….if you think that they only did it for their own personal profit at your expense!   I pity you.   For you are wrong and will be wrong until you decide to learn to live instead of running from life.” 

Sonoma starts to walk away then turns and adds “If you truly think that my great grandfather needed your help with a spell for Maggie you are not as bright as I thought.   He is the teacher, not you.  He was teaching you not using you.  An eagle is a prideful and independent bird and he knows that.  He would not cage you to him anymore than he would cage a real Eagle.” Ruby gives Sonoma as dirty of a look as she can muster and stomps back into her room, slamming the door. She throws some shoes across the room before collapsing face down on the bed. 

After a few minutes Ruby is calmer and she thinks about what Sonoma said. She never really thought of her as young but she certainly was wise for her years. Ruby had been mad and maybe she did take it out on Mr. Gonzales. She sighs as she gets up from the bed. She slowly walks back down to Mr. Gonzales room. When the door is opened all she says is, "I am very very sorry."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 119, “Deadeye Douglas Rides Again”, Friday, January 13th, 1882:*

"Maybe we should wait," Kate said, looking at the busy scene in front of the bank. Jake smells opportunity. Not everyone realizes that you can smell opportunity, but Jake can. "No, let's head in. Never learn anything standing in the street gawking." He leads her into the bank.

Once inside the better dressed of the two strange man approaches Chester and asks to speak to the bank’s owner. Chester takes note of the well-armed pair. "The owner? I'll get him for you." Chester walks to Frank's office. He knocks on the door and glances back at two to make sure there's no funny business. Frank tells him to come in. Chester says, "Mr. Condon, there's a man here to see you. He's got on a black suit and hat. Careful, he and his buddy are armed."

"That's what I have you for. That guy looks rich and we can use the money." With that Frank enthusiastically heads forward. Frank Condon shakes his hand, and invites him to sit at the manager’s desk. The man introduces himself as Doug Kingsley Arthur. He holds up the apparently heavy satchel and says “Would you mind having your guard stick close to us until we get this safely into your vault?” Frank replies, "No, not at all. Will your friend be joining us, too? Chester, help Mr. Arthur with his bag."  The well dressed man says "Not so fast. I need to find out some things about this bank of your before I decide to trust you with my valuables." He takes a seat in the chair beside the desk while Frank sits in the other.

Jake and Kate enter the bank. Both tellers are behind the main counter. The two men who just entered are over by the desk along with Frank Condon and Chester. Frank and the well-dressed man are both seated in chairs while the two guards are both standing. Jake leads Katherine over to the tellers and positions himself so he can look at her and over her to see the others. "So Katherine, do you want cash or start an account?" She replies, "I suppose I ought to get an account, as much as I don't really care for the idea. Banks tend to get robbed."

A few minutes later a young couple who each look to be around twenty years old enter the bank holding hands. Both are dressed in riding clothes. He has an upholstered single-action revolver tucked into the right side of his belt. She takes several crumpled bills out of a pocket in her coat and hands it to him. He takes the money, kisses her on the cheek and says, “I’ll be right back.” He heads up to the teller’s window and waits in line behind Jake and Kate while she stands in the middle of the room and smiles at Chester.

A woman enters the bank. Those who had attended the court hearing on Tuesday recognize her as Pamela Yeats, the owner of the Trial Dust Saloon whose husband Dudley had been sentenced to five years of prison for shooting at Marshall Earp. She looks in the direction of the desk and says to nobody in particular “Oh, he’s busy. I guess I’ll wait.” Chester looks over at the new arrivals. A man who doesn't use a holster usually means trouble. He sees Jake and Kate at the teller. Chester nods, but otherwise doesn't greet them.

"There you go, sign her up with an account. We'll be transferring $300 from my account to it." Jake steps aside and let's Katherine forward to deal with the teller. I hate people standing behind me, he thinks, and turns to quickly scan the man waiting in line followed by his girl. Kate goes ahead and gives her information to start the account. The more people that squeeze in the more uncomfortable she becomes. "Jake, we should get Flint's money at least, shouldn't we? I need to get his fencing supplies." 

The man looks to be relatively harmless, although appearances can sometimes be deceiving. The crumpled bills in his hand consist of a twenty, a ten and a five. Jake notices that the man has on a gold wedding band.  Across the room Pamela Yeats begins to pace while waiting for Frank Condon to finish with the other customer. 

“Damn it! How much longer are you going to be?” Pamela yells at Frank Condon.” Her outburst causes everyone to turn and look in her direction. Simultaneous to this two men enter the bank. They are wearing jeans, work shirts and leather vests. The smaller of the two men is Dudley Yeats, who should be sitting right now in the Tombstone jail. The man beside him is huge, a good 350 pounds, and most of it appears to be muscle. The only thing detracting from the man’s intimidating appearance is a pair of wire-rimmed eyeglasses on his face. Each is holding a revolver in his hand that they point at the occupants of the room. "I knew we should have waited," Kate whispered.

Jake says, "I see this is a bad time, should we come back later?" At the sight of the armed men the man standing in line at the teller’s window yells to his female companion “Honey, get down.” His hand begins to move towards the gun in his belt. The woman has a look of panic on her face and starts to move towards the desk. Meanwhile, Pamela Yeats reaches into a fold in her dress and pulls out a revolver.

Kate tried to note where everyone was in the room. This wasn't like last night. Any attempt at using a spell here would be noticed. Tom's pistol was in her pocket, these men wouldn't know she was armed. She tried to get her hand closer to her pocket while keeping them in plain sight. Chester ducks behind the desk and draws his Remington. He tries to think if he can reach the long-arms without getting shot. Chester feels the barrel of a revolver pressing against the back of his head and the bodyguard for the man sitting at the desk says, “Don’t try to be a hero.”  He thinks, “Damn. They got the drop on me. Now what?” He drops the Remington and puts his hands up.

The man at the teller’s window turns and points his gun at Scott Taylor ands says, “One move and I blow your head off.” His female companion near the desk casually walks around the desk and removes the shotgun from the back of well-dressed man’s bodyguard. She then points it in the direction of Jake and Kate and says "Don't any of you think of being heroes either. They don't call me Shotgun Sally for nothing." 

Jake whispers to Katherine. "Faint."  Kate started taking short gulping breaths, let her eyes roll up in her head, and collapsed to the floor, hoping she was at least a moderately convincing actress. Jake makes a little move toward the ill Katherine, but stops and looks around at all the guns pointed at him. He feigns a look of distress over her condition.

The well-dressed man at Frank’s desk now stands up and says, “Please don’t any of you be foolish.” He looks towards Frank Condon and then says in a voice loud enough for everyone in the room to hear. “I haven’t been entirely honest with you Mr. Condon. My name really isn’t Douglas Arthur, it’s actually Arthur Douglas although most people know me by my nickname Deadeye.” If she hadn't needed to continue to pretend to be unconscious, Kate would have laughed. Deadeye and his "twin" together in the same room. But if what she had read was true, no one would be hurt if they were cooperative. She still went though her available spells to see if there was anything she could do.

Douglas continues “Now unless you’d like to discover firsthand how I got that nickname I would suggest that you and your guard go and unlock the door to the vault.” Condon looks towards both Chester and Jake. Chester looks at Frank with a questioning gaze that indicates the question of “What do you want me to do?” Condon tells Chester "We'd better do as he says." "If you say so, Mr. Condon," Chester replies.   Douglas removes Frank's gun from its holster and picks up Chester's from the floor. Douglas puts both revolvers into a desk drawer, which he then shuts. He then directs both Frank and Chester towards the vault. Douglas says "I would suggest that you open it and don't delay. My satchel contains several sticks of dynamite so we're going to get in it one way or the other."

Chester and Frank head towards the vault followed by Deadeye Douglas and his bodyguard. Dudley Yeats puts up the "closed" sign on the bank door and watches the street. Shotgun Sally keeps her double-barreled firearm pointed at Jake and Kate (who is still lying on the floor), assisted by Pamela Yeats who is acting very uncertain about this whole thing. The man near Jake keeps his gun pointed at the tellers and tells them "Okay, both of you, keep your hands where I can see them and get out of there. Head over to the vault. The oversized man near the door walks closer in the room to Jake and says to him "You too, go help bring out the money."

Katherine rubbed her fingers against the floor, gathering enough sand to cast a sleep spell. She opened her eyes just a slit, looking for a place to center the spell that would only affect the robbers, but mostly to make sure Jake isn't affected.  She made sure her hands were where they couldn't be seen, and started making some moaning noises. At the first hint from Jake, those noises would hopefully hide the casting. Then she waited. Jake nods at the man, and coughs a little cough. He starts to move in the direction the man is indicating and coughs a little harder. He continues to move but now is coughing loudly and leaning slightly against the bank counter. "Do you 'cough, cough' smell something?"

Jake certainly knew how to make his cue unmistakable. Kate took a deep breath and muttered rapidly under her breath, making the sinuous finger moments that comprised the spell. She directed it to the most concentrated pocket of robbers and away from Jake. The pinch of sand between her fingers disintegrated and fell away as the spell completed. She prayed she hadn't been seen and slipped her hand into her pocket.

Frank Condon and Chester are over by the vault door and Condon places the key in the vault lock then reaches for the combination spinner. Both Deadeye and his large guard are beside them as the two tellers, Maxwell and Taylor, approach.   Jake begins coughing which annoys Shotgun Sally who yells over to her boyfriend that Jake is still armed. At that point the man is halfway between the teller’s window and the vault, his gun trained on the two tellers. He looks to the very large man who is now approaching Jake and says “Get his gun Mongo”. 

The man reaches over to grab Jake’s gun from the holster. He no sooner has his hand on the weapon and has begun to pull it out when Kate completes her incantation. Shotgun Sally, Pamela Yeats and the very large man all collapse onto the floor simultaneously. Dudley Yeats charges away from the door to check on his wife.  

Jake’s gun was mostly out of the holster and starts to drop along with the man’s hand but the end of the barrel catches the top of the holster and hangs precariously there as Deadeye takes aim at Jake, almost daring the gambler to reach for it. Jake ignores the urge to lock eyes with deadeye and instead feigns a lack of focus and coughs again. He keeps his poker face not responding to the challenging look on the famous outlaw’s face. He is careful to not move towards his colt, but tries not to move to cause it to fall.

The room was still ignoring Kate as she lay on the ground. Apparently despite her moaning they still assumed she was not a threat. With her hand inside her pocket it was easy to grab a bit of wool. Jake needed Deadeye to be distracted for just a moment. She muttered again, making the movements with her free hand and used the Daze cantrip on Deadeye, hoping he was not of such a strong mind that it wouldn't affect him.   She then turned slightly and pointed the pistol still in her pocket toward the man with his gun on the tellers. She didn't fire yet, waiting to see if her spell worked and how Jake would react.

Katherine's spell seems to have no effect, as Deadeye continues to stare down Jake while he instructs the man by the teller's gate "Pinto, Get his gun." Dudley Yeats reaches his wife and is relieved to find her still alive. He splashes water onto her face from a canteen on his belt while shaking her and she starts to stir.  The man, apparently named Pinto, walks up to Jake and grabs for the Colt while Deadeye continues to point his gun at Jake.

 Deadeye's companion keeps his own gun leveled at Condon, Chester and the two tellers. Condon finishes the combination and announces "It's unlocked." Deadeye says "Step away and don't think about setting off any more magical gas traps. I've let you get away with that once but my patience is over."  Dudley looks up and says "Gas trap?" Deadeye replies "Probably contained in the leg of the table. He must have activated it while he was still at the desk. Your wife will be fine once it wears off."

Jake thinks “Pinto, it's payback time.” When Pinto leans to grab the gun, Jake pushes Pinto's gun slightly to the side and grabs his own colt while stepping closer to Pinto to place him between Deadeye and Jake. Jake fires once into the very close Pinto and springs up and tumbles over the counter.  As Katherine sees Jake move, she moved the gun in her pocket as Condon and Chester backed away from Deadeye and fires at Deadeye's companion. Kate's shot at Deadeye's bodyguard misses and he fires back into her, grazing her gun hand for a minor wound.


Jake's shot hits Pinto in the chest. He wasn't expecting it and staggers backward, unable to fire a shot. This also leaves Jake totally exposed and Deadeye's first shot hits deep into Jake's left shoulder and partially incapacitates that arm. Jake's tumbling move does catch Deadeye off guard and his second shot strikes the side of the counter where Jake had been a millisecond before. Deadeye continues to track Jake's movement. Jake makes it over the counter but as he is dropping down gets tagged in the chest by the outlaw's third and final shot for a near mortal wound.  He lands unconscious on the floor.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 120, “The Bank Robbery”, Friday, January 13th, 1882:*

Gonzales nods in response to Ruby’s apology.  Ruby now notices that Sonoma is also in the room. The young wood elf heads towards the door and says "Talk to my Great Grandfather. He is a good listener. This much anger does not come from nowhere." She then adds "And when you are done with him you may talk to me if you wish. I listen well too." She then departs. Gonzalas says "Come in. Let me get you something to drink, although I think something non-alcoholic would be in order. Have you ever sampled Birch Beer?"

She replies, "No I've never had that. I usually drink whiskey." He finds a corked ceramic bottle and pours her some. Ruby tastes the beverage. It doesn't taste like a beer at all but does have an odd flavor. It is also bubbly, like champagne. He says "I've always liked this myself, and you don't have to worry about a hangover in the morning." 

He then says "My Great Granddaughter speaks from the heart but the truth is that whatever is now bothering you may not be for my ears, although a short break from the rest of the world may indeed be what you need. If you would prefer, rather than talking with me, you might just want to find a book in the library and sit and read until you feel better."

"Read?" she repeats back in disbelief, "I'm not Kate. Reading doesn't make me feeling better as a matter of fact that is what started off what is turning out to be the worst day I've had in a long long time."  She looks down to her birch beer. "This stuff is pretty good. It's sweet." 

Ruby starts talking and barely takes a breath as she tells Mr. Gonzales all about Jake, ending with the letters, and her coming to Promise City and some of the things that happened in her past and things she has done.   Ruby pauses then says finally, "I'm sure you didn't want to hear all that. You know I will admit that Sonoma may be right about some things she said to me, but it still doesn't change what I have to do. I hope you understand and I don't want to leave with you being mad at me."

Gonzales ponders this for a minute. He says "So it's basically the letter to the woman in Philadelphia, possibly a current or former wife, that has you upset. First of all, has Jake lied to you? Did he tell you that he wasn't now or ever married? For that matter, did you tell him about all of your past relationships? 

I believe that he and you should speak about this, although given what I've seen of your temper I would also recommend that you be unarmed when you have that discussion with him, I'd rather not have to clean up any more messes around here.  And my earlier offer to travel still stands. If you wish to go I will take you to where ever you might wish for a destination. We could even travel to Philadelphia if you want to tackle this problem at the source, provided that you first promise me that you will not kill this woman."

“I’m not going to shoot Jake,” Ruby says shaking her head. “And I’m not going to kill his who ever she is. I must be an awful person for you to think that.” He replies "If you could see yourself right now, how angry you are at the moment, I think you'd understand. I don't think you are an awful person but at the moment you are not acting all that rational."  Ruby stops to wonder why people think bad things of her before continuing. “Well, tomorrow I’ll be gone and won’t be causing you any more messes or causing any more trouble for anyone.” 

“No, Jake didn’t tell me he had a wife, and honestly I don’t care if he has ten wives.  But something that important he should have just told me because I trusted him. Ruby pauses and catches herself, “I er, was starting to trust him. I never lied to him about anything. I did actually tell him about the one real relationship I had. I haven’t gotten close enough with anyone since then to have any other relationships.” 
Ruby smiles a small sad smile. “The thought occurs to me that he might not even be talking to a wife but someone else…” Ruby doesn’t finish this thought. 

She continues, “But you and I both know that leaving out a truth is just as much a lie as telling one.” Ruby stops to pull her hair off her face. “And I don’t think there is any talking for us to do. I’m not going to believe him anyway and what could he say to change things? Plus he won’t want to talk to me, I’m sure he’s mad I read his letter. I would be. I do owe him a promise though, if he still wants it. No, I am only mad at myself for allowing myself to get close to anyone, and Jake isn’t the only one, he’s just the one who made me realize it.” 

Gonzales asks, "And are you also mad at yourself for getting close to Kate? She values your friendship and when you calm down I think that you'll realize that the feelings between you two is mutual."  She says, “Yes, I was referring to Kate too. She is going on with her life, with her ranch and her dreams and eventually she’ll tire of me too. Kate has been kind to me, that is true, but you showed me how to use magic, and no matter what happens to me that will always be useful.” 

Ruby continues, “I don’t want to meet Jake’s wife or whoever she is. He wants to go visit so maybe you can help him out with your offer. That might make him happy.”  He replies "I have no desire to do anything with Mr. Cook. He is not one of my 'little birds' and if he is the cause of you being this upset then I'm not sure if I even like him any more."   She says, “Don’t be mad at Jake, it’s not his fault I snooped in his letters.” 

Ruby says, “Although I am curious, where were you going to take me that is 800 miles away?”  He answers, "Dallas, Texas." Ruby continues curiously, “What is in Dallas, Texas?” Mr. Gonzales can tell that Ruby doesn’t want to look too interested.   He replies "The original Lone Star Dance Hall and Saloon. Seeing it, and talking to a few people there, would have answered several questions about the Whipple family. But there's little point in going there now since, well....." and he then waves his fingers in a certain way and she then hears her own words in her own voice from twenty minutes earlier stating "I don't care about Maggie or any of the stupid Whipples." Ruby blushes. "I am sorry I said that. I guess I just felt like you didn't care that I said I was leaving. But I understand..." 

Ruby stops to rub her eyes and takes a deep breath. “I’m going to go to Tombstone and I will take the stage tomorrow morning. Then I will decide in a few days what I will do from there. It won’t be anything different from what I always do. But I do appreciate your offer to help. As I said earlier you have been kind to me, kinder than anyone I have known probably.”  She says, "Thank you, although I still believe that Kate's kindness to you far exceeds mine." Ruby gives him another smile. "Goodbye Mr. Gonzales." Ruby heads back to her room, thinking about her bad behavior. 

She decides to head to the bank to try and get her money out of there before they close for the day, since they will be closed tomorrow. Ruby walked to the bank lost in her thoughts. She was confused about what she wanted to do and Sonoma’s thoughts echoed in her mind, as did Mr. Gonzales. She had been so mad at those stupid letters and the reason was starting to sink in, as much as she didn’t want to admit it. 

As she arrives at the bank her thoughts are broken by gunshots. She looks up startled and realizes the shots are coming from inside Condon’s bank. “Poor Chester,” she thinks, “It’s only his first week.” She considers for a moment that she should not get involved but if there was any chance she could help Chester she should do it. He had been very nice to her after the wagon incident. Plus, she did want to get her money and not let some bandits get away with it. She sees the “Closed” sign on the door and shakes her head. She pulls out her gun, preparing it for action. She slowly turns the handle on the door and peeks in.

By the time that Nanuet awakens it is after noon. He goes down to the Cantina and Pedro gives him some food to eat. He asks about Sonoma and is told that she is out by the stable.   He heads that direction and finds her caring for one of the horses and talking to herself in Spanish. He does not understand what she is saying but makes out the name 'Ruby' a few times. "Hello Sonoma" he states so as not to startle her. She is happy to see him and gives him an embrace. They start to take a walk together in the alleyway outside of the stable. "What were you talking about?" he asks. 

She replies "Oh, Ruby got myself and Great Grandfather totally upset, it's a long story." Nanuet looks up and says "Speaking of Ruby...." The two see her marching west on South Street with a very determined look on her face. "Should we stop her?," he asks. She replies "No, but it might be a good idea to follow and see what she is up to." They follow down the street a safe distance back. They then hear gunfire further down the street and see her head up to the door of the bank and cautiously peer through the window.

At the first shot, Chester dives into the vault. Neither Deadeye or the other outlaw attempt to stop him, being preoccupied with Jake and Kate. Condon and the two tellers quickly follow Chester into the vault in their attempts to get out of the line of fire. 

Kate leaps to her feet and is about to vault over he barrier as the man who grazed her yells "The last was a warning shot. Don't make me kill you." She sees his revolver pointing squarely at her head. Deadeye's gun is still trained on the wall where Jake went over and she realizes that he would also be able to take a shot or two at her before she made it fully over the wall. Four feet in front of her she sees the man Pinto slump against the wall holding his wound and moaning. "I know when I'm outnumbered," Kate said as she lowered Tom's pistol.

Chester grabs one of the shotguns. Using the vault door as cover, he moves to fire at Deadeye. While Kate  is debating her next move she sees Chester in the vault now with a shotgun. Before he can actually get into a position to fire he first sees the woman Shotgun Sally still lying on the floor and taking aim for a direct shot up at him and the other three in the vault with her own shotgun. Thinking fast and realizing that she'll shoot before he can get his own shotgun raised and pointed, Chester ducks back behind the door, pulling the inside handle of the vault with him to start to shut the vault door. Her shotgun blast goes off, most of it striking the front and side of the metal door but also hitting and wounding Chester on his left side. 

Kate sees Chester starts to leave and then pulls back, trying to close the vault door as the woman on the floor fires her shotgun, some of the shot hitting Chester. Simultaneous to this, Dudley and Pamela Yeats both scamper across the floor and behind the desk.    Chester thinks “It hurts but he's had worse.”  At least the combination of Chester's body and the metal door managed to totally shield the other three bank employees from the blast. The shot had also hit the door with such force that it was pushed further shut, the door now being open only around three inches. 

Twelve feet behind Katherine and on the other side of the door Ruby peers around the "closed" sign and through the bars and glass of that comprise a small window on the door. The glass is frosted so she isn't able to get a clear picture of what is going on inside but she does manage to see the vault door moving.  Sally's shotgun blast go off, and a woman standing by the tellers window wearing a dress the same color as one that Kate owns. Two more men are near the bank door but she doesn't know if they are friend or foe.
“This doesn’t look very good,” Ruby thinks. “And I HOPE that isn’t Kate. Good thing Jake slept late today.” She sees Sally take a shot at the vault and hit Chester.  She is about to shoot at Sally but then realizes Chester is hurt. 

Frank yells "Just shut it. Morgan can let us out later!" Chester winces in pain. "Damn. That stings. Mr. Condon, you stay in here. I'm going back out there. Close the door behind me." Louder, he says, "I'm coming out to check on the man you shot. I'm unarmed." Chester leaves the shotgun in the vault. He opens the vault door.

Deadeye pulls the door all the way open with his left hand, his Colt still in his right. Shotgun Sally is standing up and pointing the gun inside. "Yeats, get that shotgun and give them the bags." Dudley Yeats is on his feet again and is walking heads towards the vault door holding two large canvas bags with rope tie stings." Douglas tells all four bank employees "All of you fill those with the moneybags as quickly as you can and none of you will get hurt."

Ruby realizes that more than one person is hurt. Nanuet had only taught her some simple healing but it would still be better than nothing. So she decides to take a chance.  She quickly picks the lock .  She then  pulls the holster off her leg and drops it next to the door. She sticks her gun far down the front of her dress and hopes no one notices it in the craziness of a gunfight. 

Chester is standing before the open bank door with his hands in the air. The left side of this shirt and upper end of his pants are ripped up saturated with blood. A woman with a shotgun has Chester covered and another man is walking towards the vault doors holding two large canvas bags. A second man, clean- and neatly dressed, stands near the open back. He is the only one talking and she hears him say "....can and none of you will get hurt." Another woman is on the floor pouring water from a canteen over the face of a very large man lying unconscious on the floor. Another man is sitting on the floor with his back against the teller's window holding his hands over a chest wound and moaning. She is unsure if any of these three are outlaws or bank customers. 

Then she pushes the door open and walks right in. She sees that it is definitely Kate at the tellers’ window and she had seen Chester walk behind the barrier.  “Er, I’m just here to make a withdrawal…” Ruby says putting her hands up. Looking around she says, “But I think you might have beaten me to it.” She furrows her eyebrows, “I heard my friend is hurt, if you are going to take my money can I at least help him?”  Deadeye pivots around as the door opens and points a Colt revolver directly at Ruby. 

"Step inside and shut the door" the neatly dressed man exclaims to her. As she enters the room she now sees another outlaw, this one behind the teller's window. He has a gun in one hand, which is pointing downward. He tells his leader "I think the one back here is dead." "Oh, Jake," Kate whispered covering her mouth with her hand. Her vision went blurry as tears filled her eyes, and the taste of blood was sharp in her mouth. She had been holding the pistol two-handed and the handle was becoming slick with blood in her hand. For the first time, the thought of shooting someone did not turn her stomach.

Ruby assumes that the person he is talking about is one of the bank tellers. Then she notices a familiar looking hat lying on the floor not far from Kate's feet. It might have fallen off the head of the man with the chest wound but it might also be Jake's lucky hat. The neatly dressed man tells the man behind the counter "Just grab the cash and get out here."

Wyatt Earp is sitting in his office watching the clock. He looks at the cold remains of a cup of coffee and decides against it. His stomach begins to rumble and he is glad to break the monotony with lunch. He starts to rise out of his chair when he hears a faint gun shot. Then more, gun shots. He moves quickly to the doorway and stops, remembering that Morgan is in Tombstone. He turns and heads back to grab a rifle and bolts out the door. Once in the street he looks and listens. A shotgun blast brings his attention around to the direction of Condon’s bank. "Not a bank again." he says followed by a curse he runs quickly down the street and sees that troublemaker Ruby West entering the bank some distance ahead of him.

Nanuet hears the gunshots from the vicinity of the bank and then sees Ruby enter. "What is she doing?" he says to Sonoma as he begins sprinting towards the building. He sees Ruby step in and as she does she raises her arms over her head. The door closes behind her. As he runs Nanuet begins a prayer to protect himself from anyone who might decide he would make a good target. Sonoma begins to bolt right next to Nanuet, she starts singing as she runs.  

“Chester how hurt are you?” Ruby asks. He responds, "Not as hurt as the guy back there," pointing behind the barrier. Ruby is trying to stay calm and walks over towards the teller's wall to look behind the counter, hoping that more than one person has the same hat as Jake. The color drains out of Ruby’s face when she sees it is Jake who is the other injured person, the one who they think is dead.  Katherine turned her head slightly as Ruby entered the bank. It was bad enough Jake and Chester were here and hurt, she didn't want Ruby hurt as well. Still, she was comforted by Ruby's presence. 

The man behind the counter with him is busy stuffing the paper money from the two teller's cages down into his shirt.  Ruby looks towards the neatly dressed man and says "Let me try to help him. He may still be alive."  Deadeye says "Go ahead but don't try anything." He gestures to the man back there and says "Keep her covered." Rather than taking the long way around to the gate she puts her hands on the counter and jumps over. 

While this is going on the bank employees finish loading up the moneybags into the two canvas sacks. The large man on the floor wakes up and stands. "Cover the door Mongo" the leader exclaims and the big man picks up a gun on the floor and heads towards the door. 

Behind the counter Ruby is oblivious to the man pointing a gun at her. She pulls open Jake's shirt and sees where the wounds are and her stomach churns. It hasn’t been too long ago that she had been kissing that spot and now… She had seen wounds like this before and she knows that not too many people can survive it. She puts her hand to her mouth to stop from getting sick but she can’t stop the tears that start falling out of her eyes. 

Ruby takes Jake’s face in her hands and whispers, “Jake, I know you can hear me, you have to listen to me now, I’m going to sing for you, just listen if you can.” Then she leans in close to his ear and whispers even softer as she continues to cry, “And don’t you think of leaving me damn it, I don’t care of you have a wife or whatever you did in your past, I don’t care, just don’t leave me here alone …” With that Ruby starts to sing softly, the same lullaby she sang to the little bird she healed.

Ruby has never attempted anything like this before. She sees a scab form over the open wound and the bleeding temporarily stops. She contemplates casting a second spell when the man near her yells out "She's a priest!." Meanwhile, both canvas bags are now filled with the smaller moneybags. Shotgun Sally continues to cover the four bank employees as Dudley Yeats drags the bags over towards the door. Pamela Yeats and Mongo are both already at the door. Pamela opens the door a crack and throws something out. 

Eighty feet away Nanuet and Sonoma see a quick flash of multicolored light in front of the door. Nanuet continues running towards the bank and is now thirty feet away from the bank.  As Wyatt Earp gets further down the street he becomes more cautious not hearing any more gun shots. He moves to the same side of street as the bank and stays near the buildings so he can duck for cover if necessary. He cocks the bolt on his rifle as he is about 150' from the bank and sees the cantina owner’s daughter and the Indian headed across the street towards the bank. "What in Hades are they doing'?"

Deadeye says "Both of you women, into the vault." Kate moved slowly toward the vault and saw that Ruby wasn't moving. The other woman's shoulders were shaking slightly. "Ruby, honey? Come along now," she said holding out her hand.  “No,” replies Ruby, still crying, “I have to stay here with Jake.” She looks up at Deadeye, waiting rather impatiently, and realizes that something worse could happen to Jake if she stayed then if she went. Shotgun Sally backs up to give Kate room to get into the vault, also telling her "drop that revolver". 

The man behind the teller's counter exits while still keeping his gun still trained on Ruby and orders her to head towards the vault as well.  She gets up reluctantly and slowly takes Kate’s hand. . She carefully steps over Jake. As Kate guides her into the vault she gives Deadeye the nastiest look she can muster.  Chester stands there helplessly. He clenches and unclenches his fists in apparent fury. Dudley sees this and grips his gun more tightly, ready for any move Chester might make. Chester mutters under his breath, "Pull through. Pull through."  

Over by the door the man called Mongo loops each of his arms through the ropes of the canvas bags and flings them up and over his shoulder. Pamela Yeats then fastens some metal clips and leather straps, securing the two bags both together and onto his his leather vest, basically turning the loot into a large canvas backpack. Dudley Yeats peers out the window and says "Uh oh, some Indian and a Mexican girl are heading this way. 

Deadeye walks more towards the center of the room, pointing his Colt in the general direction of the men in the vault as well as Kate and Ruby. The badly wounded man Pinto looks at him and says "Help me up Deadeye." Douglas replies "Sorry Pinto, that wound's too bad. You need to stay here for the town's Doctor." Pinto pleads "Please Deadeye, they'll hang me." Shotgun Sally goes over towards him and says in a soft voice (that Ruby is now close enough to also hear) "Don't worry Joe, I'll come back for you." 

Ruby walks quietly to the vault led by Kate. She gets inside and looks quickly around to see what is inside the vault, particularly if there is light and what kind of lock is on the door.  Finally she turns and looks back at Jake. Without taking her eyes off Jake, Ruby asks, "Kate, who shot him?" Katherine held onto Ruby's hand for a few moments after they were locked into the vault. Nothing seemed real. She didn't feel like the same woman who sat with Conrad Booth in the El Parador that morning. She took a deep breath and answered the question Ruby had asked while still outside the vault. "Deadeye shot him." The door to the vault shuts and they hear the locking mechanism spin.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 121, “The Getaway”, Friday, January 13th, 1882:*

Ruby wiped her face with her hand, leaving a smear of Jake's blood. "Good to know," she says with no emotion to Kate in response to the information.  It is dark inside the vault but Condon soon manages to light a lantern on the wall. He tells them "Don't worry about the air, I had some thin vents put in here, we should be fine for a while." "What's a while?" Ruby asks.    Condon replies, "A few hours at least. My brother will have us out of here long before then." Ruby's tears are still falling down her face while she speaks. "When do you think your brother will be here? Because I don't want to sit in here while Jake dies out there." Condon replies, "Once he knows that our bank is being robbed I'm sure he'll come right away. Look, there's nothing we can do about it now, we're locked in."

Ruby keeps her back to the rest of the men and sits on her feet facing the door. "So how much money did they get?" Condon laughs and says "Very little. Those bags from this vault were all dummies. There were two-dozen stacks of bills in each bag but only the top three bills and bottom bill from each bundle in the top tier and top bills in the second tier were real U.S. currency. The rest were all old Confederate bills. So the dummy bags only had a grand total of around $ 200 total in real money. I had also emptied the teller cages at lunchtime too, so they probably only got around $ 100 from there. That Deadeye Douglas will be real disappointed."

Blood was still seeping thick from the wound on Kate’s hand. "Well, that's some comfort at least." Katherine stated.  She began destroying yet another shirt and wrapped a makeshift bandage around her hand. Chester paces back and forth in the vault. He seems to pay no mind to his wounds at this point. Katherine moved over to Mr. Martin and began to check over his wounds, bandaging as she could.  Chester remains standing as she checks him. Kate puts his arm in a makeshift sling. "Ow. Ow. Thanks, Mrs. Kale. You're dreadfully kind. I'll be fine." Once she's done, he resumes pacing. 

Frank says, "Martin, stop that. You'll wear a hole in the floor. And the ladies will get nervous." "Sorry, Mr. Condon. It's just that Jake got shot over worthless money. He must have forgotten that." Chester sits down next to Ruby with a thump. He says to the air, "Damn. Damn. Why'd you do it? We were outgunned and outnumbered. You didn't have to try to be a hero." He turns to Ruby, "I'm so sorry. I should have fired when the other two came in the door. Then Jake wouldn't have gotten hurt. I failed all of you." Still crying Ruby turns to Chester and says numbly, "It's not your fault, Chester. Banks get robbed all the time. I told him to be careful." She puts her head on his arm. "I just wish we could get out of here..." Chester drapes a comforting arm around Ruby's shoulder. “I know you're worried about Jake. Hopefully Mr. Condon's brother heard the shots and will let us out soon."

Ruby sighs. "And how are you Chester? I know you are hurt too."  He replies, "Well, it's starting to hurt more now that the action is over. But Mrs. Kale did a bang-up job of patching me up." Ruby stays staring forward. "Yes I am sure Kate did a good job. But I am certain the action isn't over yet Mr. Martin." "No. I guess you're right, it isn't. We'll get them, Ruby. That you can count on. I'm going to check on Mrs. Kale now." Chester removes his arm for Ruby's shoulder and wraps it around Kate.

Chester says, "Mrs. Kale, how are you doing? Wait. You're bleeding. Let me help you with that." "No, don't get up. It's not serious. I'm alright." She gestured with her bandaged hand. "Although Ruby may need another accompanist for tonight." Katherine slid down against the wall and pulled her knees up to her chest. She rubbed her arms then laid her head on her knees and closed her eyes.

Nanuet and Sonoma had continued west on South Street and got to the front of Hoover's Wholesale liquor and Saloon, approaching the alleyway between it and Mason's Feed and Grain Store.  Nanuet stops and moves into the alleyway between the liquor and grain stores, a spot with some cover nearby where he can still see the door to the bank. He turns to Sonoma and says, "Looks like whoever is in the bank might be coming out soon. We'll never be able to do anything with them inside, they have the advantage in there. Let's see what happens when they come out into the open. If that is a horse for each man then we'll be out numbered. Take some cover." Sonoma nods and ducks into the alley so that she can still see the bank door but has some cover still singing/chanting softly

A mounted rider then charges out twenty feet beyond them from the alley between the Grain Store and Condon's Bank. He is pulling ropes with six more animals, five horses and an ogremount.  The horses stop immediately before the door and people begin to file out. One is a woman holding a shotgun who points it down the street causing Marshall Earp to duck into the nearest alleyway. The other rush the horses and start to climb on. There are six total, four men and two women. Sonoma recognizes two of them as Dudley and Pamela Yeats, owners of the Trail Dust Saloon and recalls reading that he should be in jail right now for shooting at the Marshall. One of the men is neatly dressed in dark clothing with silver embroidery. Even with the man's beard now shaved off Nanuet still manages to recognize Deadeye Douglas from the picture on the wanted poster he saw at the Deputy Sheriff's Office.

As the robbers leave the bank and mount Sonoma’s song changes to the language of old wood elvish: 

_To the ground you mighty horses, throw the rider as you run, 
to the ground you mighty horses, toss your riders have some fun_

 As the riders begin to get on their mounts, Nanuet begins a chant. The dry earth in a 30-foot square area around the horses begins to churn and bubble. After a moment the once dry earth is now loose sand and soft mud. (Soften earth and stone)

As the ground beneath the horses turns to muck the two rider-less horses stop. The Ogremount manages to force its way through without much difficulty. Two of the other five horses, those with Dudley and Pamela Yeats, get caught up in the muck and begins to panic. It soon becomes obvious that he does not know much about horses and riding.  Of the other three, and Deadeye Douglas's mount appears to be a trained war-horse that trots it's way forward at an albeit slower path. The other two men follow their lead, one being able to make it over to the wake of the ogremount to follow its trail out of the muck.   Once the outlaws have climbed out of the muck they begin to ride off. Shotgun Sally's mount then throws her. The others make no attempt to stop to help her, heading east down the street in the direction of Boot Hill and the Breakheart Stamping Mill.  

Nanuet steps out and tries to make a quick judgement as to which the leader of this group is. "Ancestors guide me now" he says under his breath. He then points his finger at the one who he determined to be the leader and says "Eneoestse!" (which means “Stop”).  He sees the man freeze still for a moment, but only if his ancestors are behind him will the prayer fully work. 

A rifle shot rings out from the alleyway that Marshall Earp had ducked into and Dudley Yeats clutches his chest and falls from his horse. Deadeye and the large man on the Ogremount manage to ride behind a two-story clapboard house that runs parallel the east wall of the cemetery. The other two male outlaws finally make their way out of the muck and begin to follow the way the others went.

With the mounts and riders either bogged down or making their get away Nanuet looks at Sonoma "You think you can keep an eye on those two while I take a look inside the bank? I think we should try and keep those two for further questioning."  With that Nanuet cautiously but quickly makes his way to the bank. He tries to look into the window first before entering. There appears to be no one in the bank at that moment so he makes his way inside. He takes another quick look around before closing the door behind him.

Nanuet sees some bloodstains on the floor over near the bank. He spots one man lying on the floor in front of the teller's window with a gunshot wound in his chest. At first he appears to be dead but then Nanuet notices the man's eyes blink open. Nanuet searches the area cautiously. He knows Ruby is somewhere inside the bank because he saw her enter. He thinks about calling out her name, but then realizes that may put her in danger so until he gets a better idea about what is going he remains silent. He approaches the man and checks to see if he has any weapons.  The man appears to be unconscious. Nanuet notices that the gate to get behind the teller's counter is open. Nanuet continues behind the teller's counter to check out the situation.

Outside, Wyatt Earp fires off two rifle shots at the two men riding away. One is hit but is able to keep riding. They head off behind the same clapboard house that the other two had gone. Wyatt runs to the south off of Main Street on Allen Street in order to hopefully get another shot or two.  Once the Marshall moves out of sight Shotgun Sally jumps up and runs north down the alleyway between Condon's Bank and the Indian Head Saloon. She has a slight limp but otherwise appears uninjured from the throw from the horse. Pamela Yeats jumps down from her horse and through the mud over to her fallen husband.  Sonoma decides to follow Shotgun Sally. She steps further back into the alley and casts an Invisibility spell onto herself.

Nanuet enters the tellers area and sees a body lying on the floor. His initial thought is that it is one of the tellers, then he takes a step closer and sees who it actually is. Nanuet realizes that it is Jake lying on the floor. He rushes over and immediately makes an attempt to assess the wounds. Once he sees the severity of the shots in the chest and shoulder he does not hesitate and immediately removes one of the 4 inch stones (heal spell) from his necklace. He places it on Jake's chest and speaks the command word. He steps back and adds his own chants hoping to do whatever he can to help his companion.

Katherine eyes wandered around the vault and finally focused on Ruby and Mr. Martin. Ruby's eyes were staring, her face expressionless. Was that what Colby Tucker had seen the day he met her at the train station? A blank face, hiding a broken woman inside? But Ruby was stronger than Kate was, and there was still hope for Jake.  How much harder would it be to go on when a death was so violent? When you knew that the person you cared about had died as a direct result of someone else's will? Kate closed her eyes again. Best not to think about that sort of thing until they knew for sure. 

Kate's thoughts are interrupted when head teller Scott Taylor speaks up. "Mr. Condon. I've decided to tender my resignation effective immediately." "With respect to Mr. Condon," Kate said dryly, "I can't say I blame you." Ruby still doesn't turn her head from facing forward. "And Jake quits too," she says quietly. "He's not working here anymore."

Chester asks, "Mrs. Kale? How are you holding up?" "I'm fine," she answered, resisting the urge to stiffen up and pull away. "I just want to get out of here so we can....," she glanced at Ruby. "Well, you understand."  Kate was quiet for a moment, spinning her wedding ring around her finger. Her eyes closed for a moment, then opened. "And I have an appointment," she said absently.

Kneeling over the dying body of his friend, Nanuet's necklace begins to glow a bright silver-goldish color followed by a lighter aura of light surrounding his entire body. The stone atop Jake then begins to glow brighter. A turquoise light then moves out and over Jake's exposed chest. Nanuet then notices the shoulder wound as well and cuts away at Jake's shirt to expose that as well, the turquoise light on his hands flowing off in the process and over the wound. Much of the blood on the body and floor has already dried or soaked into the floorboards and his clothing, but that on the body that is still in liquid form begins to flow back into Jake's body. 

A water-like stream of turquoise light flows into the hole and damaged muscle in his chest as well as the less severe shoulder wound. Both the chest and shoulder glow even brighter. They then begin to fade except for the entry holes, which now glow a much deeper shade of green. The metal bullet drops from the shoulder wound rather quickly. The chest wound however takes a considerably longer time and Nanuet sees the blood within the wound hole swirling like a whirlpool around the wound. 

The wound then changes from a deep green to a deep blue color. Nanuet has to pull back quickly as the bullet actually ejects from the body, flying up in the air around eight inches above the chest and deflecting off to the side, bouncing on the floor. Both wound holes then begin to close, but then both stop and scab over. The color of the wound then changes to that of a purplish color as one would see in a bruise. The light then fades from the wound although the necklace and Nanuet's hands continue to glow with a turquoise light.  Nanuet starts talking to Jake softly to see if he will wake up or respond.  "Jake, are you alright?" Jake does not speak. 

Nanuet physically touches his friend and the necklace glows brighter. The colored light on Nanuet's hands then flows off the ends of his fingertips and Nanuet watches as the ten streams of light run off of him and appear to actually flow into Jake's body in several places.  Nanuet then feels an unusual sensation as he senses the light moving through Jake's arteries and veins. Nanuet realizes that the light is directly interacting with the blood in Jake's body, attempting to increase the man's blood supply.

Nanuet watches in amazement as this process occurs. He realizes that his time spent with Kajika has been much more valuable than he originally thought. He watches as the process continues and hopes the best for his friend. Nanuet finally feels the light begin to fade and the necklace returns to its regular state. Jake still does not wake but Nanuet can see that he is now breathing normally and that his natural coloring has returned, the pale pallor of death no longer present. Nanuet now feels physically exhausted himself. He hears voices talking and realizes that there are now other people besides him inside of the bank, although none can see him or Jake at the moment due to the counter.

Nanuet says, "I am unarmed, don't shoot." He stands slowly to see who has entered the building while keeping an eye on Jake. Nanuet glances at the clock on the wall and realizes that healing Jake took him between ten and fifteen minutes. There are six people in the room, five men and one woman. He recognizes one of the men as Marshall Wyatt Earp. One of the men has a scar across his face and moves behind the counter, yelling out "This Injun was part of it." 

Another man says "Relax Danby, he came in after it was over."  The Marshall says "The Indian is a friend of both of the guards, wherever they might be." Another man says "I can guess" as he heads over towards the vault. The man with the scar moves up behind him. Nanuet is trembling with exhaustion. He realizes the Marshall can take it from here so he collapses to his knees to rest, next to Jake, still watching him carefully. Then he calls out, "I know Miss Ruby came in here."

Frank Condon hears a sound and says "That's the combination lock. Morgan's here!" Kate straightened her jacket, trying to cover herself where her shirt was once again in rags. Her hand brushed against the Derringer still inside it's hiding place. She moved it to her jacket pocket as the door opened. Then she pushed herself to standing with her uninjured hand.

They have been locked inside the vault for twenty minutes at this point but to Ruby it felt more like twenty years. The door then opens. Ruby jumps to her feet and out of the vault, hurrying over to Jake. She sees Nanuet looking pale and utterly spent. She drops to her knees next to Jake and looks him over, tears still coming. She looks to Nanuet. "Is he going to be alright?" "Yes... well, I think so" Nanuet stammers trying to give her some space so that she can see Jake.   

She pauses and says to Jake, "Are you going to be alright?" She looks back to Jake waiting for the answer. Jake's eyes open slightly and he says in a faint voice, "I've felt better."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 122, “The Bounty Hunter”, Friday, January 13th, 1882:*

"Oh Jake, you had us all so worried..." Ruby voice trails off as she wipes her face. Jake attempts to get up but doesn't even begin to lift his body weight. "ouch" He takes a couple of breaths. "Getting shot is a poor cure for a hangover." He closes his eyes. Ruby shakes him gently. "Hey, you aren't dying on me are you? I think we need to get you back to your bed." 

The woman standing in the middle of the bank bursts into tears as the people file out of the bank. She rushes up to head teller Scott Taylor and the two lock into a deep embrace. She sobs "Oh Scott, it happened again. We can't keep living like this!" He cradles her head on his shoulder and says "It's okay Mona, we don't have to. I've already given Mr. Condon my resignation. We can be out of this town tomorrow if you'd like."   Wyatt Earp walks up to Frank and begins to get the details as to what happened. Doc Eaton is examining the man Pinto and tells the other two men that were in the room. "Get him into a wagon and get him over to my office. I can still save him."

Behind the counter Nanuet exclaims, "Who else is here? What happened? Wait, first off" as he gets back to his feet "Is everyone else OK? I am a shaman, I can heal." "Mr. Martin has need of you, Nanuet," Kate said from where she and Chester were exiting the vault. She wasn't really tall enough for him to lean on, but she tried to support him anyway.  "And was that Jake I heard talking?" she said with a bit of a smile.

Ruby calls out over the counter, "When you are done we need to bring him back to the El Parador to rest." Chester helps Doc Eaton lift Jake to a seated position. "Mr. Cook, you got real lucky." He looks at Nanuet, who nods. "I don't know what you were thinking. You could have been killed. Nanuet, take a look at Mrs. Kale. She got hit in the hand." Chester leans heavily against the vault door. "I might need some help too."

Jake opens his eyes and looks at Ruby but his voice is still weak, "I'm not dying." he coughs. "Nice to see you." He closes his eyes again. "Are the others alright?" "It's nice to see you too," she says smiling at him. "Well, Chester did get shot pretty bad. And Kate got shot too, but not so bad. They'll be ok. Nanuet knows what he is doing, obviously. Jake, you were almost... gone." Ruby looks away for a moment. "What were you thinking? Oh, forget it, you can tell me later." Jake opens his eyes a little wider, shrugs his shoulders faintly and coughs. He gives her a little bit of a smile that he can only hold for a moment and closes his eyes again.

Katherine wanted to go over and check on Jake, but she didn't want to get between him and Ruby at the moment. Instead of staying for the healing which he needed far more than she did, Mr. Martin moved over to sit Jake up.  Before going for healing, Kate moved over to the drawer where the robbers had put the others weapons, opened it, and retrieved Tom's revolver.

Nanuet nods to Chester and heads over to Kate. "Miss Kate, let me see your hand." He leans closer to her and says quietly "I feel I only have enough strength for one more healing, maybe two but that is risky. I used a few prayers outside and I am beginning to weaken. I feel Chester's wound may be more serious. Tell me the truth, with proper bandages will you be OK for now? The necklace has few precious stones left, but I will not hesitate to use them if there is need."

Kate nodded. She hadn't really noticed the pain in her hand before. Now that things were beginning to settle down she could feel the sharp pangs running through her hand. "Help Mr. Martin. I'll be fine. I can bandage it properly back at the El Parador, and see the doctor if need be." She smiled slightly. "You must be exhausted," she nodded toward Jake. "Thank goodness you got here in time."

"Jake, just rest," Ruby says with a whisper, leaning over to give him a small kiss. Then she stands up. "Jake needs to get back to the El Parador soon. Is everyone ok?" Nanuet nodded to Kate then makes his way over to Chester.  "Miss Katherine will be fine, let me look at you, Martin." Nanuet looks him over, assessing his wounds, then uses his last healing prayer to help comfort him. Chester says, "OK then. That tingles. Wow. I feel worlds better. Thank Asclepius." Nanuet gives Chester a look. "Or whoever. Ahem. Sorry," Chester states.  

 After that Nanuet agrees, "Let's bring Jake back to the Cantina." He walks over to Jake and with Chester’s help plans to carry him back to the El Parador.  Chester comments, "That's some powerful healing power you have, Nanuet. Mr. Cook, I would have sworn you were a goner. You took that shot full in the chest. Watch your step there."

Scott and Mona Taylor have left and the other two men that were in the room have taken Pinto out. Wyatt Earp is at the desk getting a statement from teller Bruce Maxwell. Doc Eaton helps Chester with a bandage for his wound. He gives Chester an elixir to drink that doesn't do anything to help but does make he wish he had a real drink instead. 

Morgan Condon tells Ruby "I called for a wagon. We'll get Mr. Cook back home." The wagon soon arrives and the two Condon brothers help Nanuet carry Jake out. Morgan Condon tells Ruby and Kate "I hear that Jake actually started the shooting in there. When he wakes up tell him that he doesn't have to worry about any charges being filed against him for that. He may have resigned his guard job yesterday but that isn't public knowledge.” "He did?" Ruby says to herself looking back down at Jake with a small smile. She pushes her hair off her face and tries to straighten her dress. 

Condon continues, “So I told the Marshall that he still worked for me as a guard and was just doing his job. Heck, after what he just did I think I'll pay him full wages for this week instead of just partial."  Kate says, "Thank you Mr. Condon. It's a relief to know we won't have trouble with the law over this. And I'm sure Jake would appreciate the 'bonus.'"  Kate turned and hugged Ruby for a long moment without saying anything. There were no words. 

After a few moments she pulled back and said, "I should see the doctor before I leave." She then went over to Doc Eaton.   "I'm sorry, I know you have to go quickly, but could you look at my hand for a moment? I just want to make sure I can care for it correctly." Doc Eaton looks the hand over then has her wiggle her fingers and turn her wrist. He says, "Looks just superficial. Keep some ice on it for an hour or two and try not to do anything strenuous for the next day or so and it should be fine."  She replies, "Thank you. I knew it wasn't serious, but I've never been shot before so I wasn't sure. I'll be sure to take care of it." 

Before they leave she quickly approaches Mr. Condon and speaks to him privately.  She walks over to Kate. "How are you feeling? I noticed that Nanuet was exhausted. I might be able to help with your hand when we get back to the El Parador. I'm going to stay with Jake and get him cleaned up and make sure he is ok. But first we'll head up to your room." Ruby grabs Kate's hand. "I’m glad you are ok, Kate."

Kate says, "I'm feeling tired, and a bit numb. And I'm glad I'm ok too. The doctor says I shouldn't do anything strenuous, so if you want your accompanist tonight, I'll need your help." Kate squeezed her friend’s hand. "Thank you." She tried to straighten her jacket and what was left of her shirt. "I suppose its time to face that crowd."  Indeed, a crowd has gathered around on the street.

"Oh, I didn't even think of that. Just ignore them." Ruby tells the men that the wagon has arrived so they can get Jake on it. She gathers Kate, Chester and Nanuet and they get back to the El Parador. She directs them to bring Jake to his room while she goes with Kate to hers. 

When they get back to her room, Ruby takes a look at her wound. "Not sure if this will do any good, but I'm going to try anyway." Ruby takes Kate's hand and sings her lullaby, trying to concentrate as hard as she can.  After that, she looks up at Kate. "I'm not going to the Lone Star tonight. I'm going to stay with Jake. I know you understand and I hope Maggie will too. I am hoping that Louise can sing there tonight."  Kate replies, “"I understand, and I think Maggie will too. I'm not sure Dorita will be able to spare Sonoma tonight without having someone to replace her, but perhaps she will.” 

Ruby starts heading to the door but turns and walks back. "I'm going to have some quiet time while Jake sleeps. Why don't you give me those jewels so I can look them over while I have the chance." Kate removed the box from its hiding place and opened it. She pointed out the one piece that Mr. Gonzales had said was magical. Then she closed it and handed it to Ruby. "Try to get some rest yourself, Ruby." Ruby took the box and smiled at her friend. "There IS no rest for the wicked, Kate." With that she turns, walks out the door and heads back to Jake room.

When she gets back to Jake’s room, Ruby makes sure they have carefully put him on the bed. She places the box with the jewels in it on the table. She gets some long underwear out and fills a basin with warm water from the kitchen. She takes her time cleaning off the blood carefully so she doesn’t hurt him while trying not to wake him and she gets him in fresh clothes, leaving the bloody ones on the floor. She is still concerned and also exhausted from the emotional hysterics of the day and she moves in what feels like slow motion. She gets him under the covers and props his head up with some pillows. When Jake is settled in Ruby sits in the chair that is out of its spot and next to the bed. She pulls her legs up in the chair and falls asleep.

Sonoma had followed Shotgun Sally for two blocks, keeping a distance of about forty feet. Sally went to Drover's Livery. A man rode up to return a rented horse and put it in the corral. He no sooner climbed off when she opened the corral gate. She walked up to the man giving him a wide smile and flirted with him. She then got up close, punched the man in the stomach, grabbed his gun and then stole the horse. 

Sally quickly rode north of town. Sonoma followed after her on foot until the horse is out of sight, following the trail left by it until the trail became distinct from any other horseshoe trails in the area, to enable the group to later track it if they wish. 

She then returns to the El Parador, staying invisible. A crowd had followed the wagon with Jake and the others back to the Cantina. Dorita and Pedro are busy dealing with the crowd, serving up food and drinks to them. Handyman Grant Keebler is standing on the staircase holding a shotgun and preventing anyone from going upstairs and bothering any of the others. A annoying halfling reporter named Chumbley is arguing with Keebler, insisting that Jake Cooke is a personal friend of his who would welcome his visitation.

After Ruby left, Kate got herself cleaned up and dressed in a fresh shirt. She had no desire to be riding out now, but it still had to be done. Angering the bounty hunter might drive the price even lower, or end the possibility of him taking the body altogether, especially if he heard that Deadeye Douglas was nearby. She sighed and checked herself in the mirror. At least she didn't look like someone who had just been in a bank robbery. 

On her way back downstairs, Kate opened Jake's door a crack and peeked inside. The sound of snoring came to her from across the room. She closed the door softly and went downstairs to look for Mr. Booth or Nanuet. Booth comes into the front door and sees Kate across the room. He heads over to her and says "Sorry for the delay, I hope you haven't been waiting too long. Did you hear the news? Deadeye Douglas robbed Condon's Bank!"

Katherine looked quickly around the room and moved away from the crowd, bringing Mr. Booth with her. She kept her voice low so it wouldn't carry. "Yes, I know, I was there. Jake and I went over to run an errand. There were six of them. I took a shot to the hand, and Mr. Martin was wounded. Douglas shot Jake and nearly killed him, and I...." Kate covered her face with her hand for a moment, rubbing her forehead with her fingers. "I'm sorry. I'm still a little rattled, but at least our names aren't circulating widely. Obviously, Jake won't be able to ride out with us. There is someone else I'd like to ask if you can wait a few minutes."

Booth seems more than a bit surprised by her comments. "You were there? Incredible! Jake faced down Deadeye Douglas and lived to tell about it? I dare say that news will be all around town, heck, all around the country would be more like it.  Under the circumstances you don't seem rattled at all. Of course we can wait, Cole won't be ready for a little while longer himself."

She answers, "Well, I guess I'm a good actress then. I still feel like my heart is trying to pound it's way out of my chest. And Jake lived because someone with healing magic arrived before he died. It was a close thing." She stopped and took another deep breath. His excitement was getting on her nerves. "I hope the news won't be all over, none of us really wants that kind of attention. I'm sure you'll help us keep it that way. Would you do me a favor and have Dorita bring a couple of whiskeys over? I'm just going to go look for my friend and I'd love a drink or two when I get back." 

Kate scanned the Cantina again, then went out to the stables to see if Nanuet was there. On her second trip through the cantina, Kate finally saw Nanuet doing a good job of being inconspicuous at a corner table. She sat down across from him.  "You did some fine work on Jake. It must be wonderful to be able to heal someone like that." Kate paused. "I hate to ask it of you, but I wonder if you could do me a favor, if you're not too tired, that is," she added quickly. 

"I've made an arrangement with the bounty hunter to take Curly Bill's body. I'm to ride out with him soon. Mr. Booth is going to accompany us, but I would feel better if someone I knew better were along too. It's just out to the ranch. Would you be interested in going? We can pick up the deed for our new land when we get back. I'd be glad to have Sonoma along as well, but I haven't seen her."

Chester walks slowly up to his room. He pats Keebler on the shoulder as he passes. "Thanks. Glad to see someone not pointing one of those at me." When Chester gets up to his room, he sheds his ruined clothes. He mutters to himself, "Ow. I'll have to watch stretching for a while. That healing prayer worked wonders, but it left the skin a bit tight. I bet Jake's feeling worse." 

The wiry man wipes the dried blood from his body and pulls on a new shirt and pants. "I better ask Dorita what to do with these. I don't think she'd like the smell of blood filling the air. Let me check on Jake. Then I really need a drink." Chester goes to Jake's room, but hears the snoring. Better let him rest. He's had a hard day. 

Chester comes back down the stairs. He looks over the large crowd before he sights Kate and Nanuet. Chester winds his way through, hoping no one will recognize him. Easing himself into a chair at their table, he says, "Afternoon, folks. Is anyone else hungry? No? OK, then." He calls Dorita over. "Ma'am, could I get something to eat, please. Thank you." Chester whispers to Nanuet, "Getting healed like that takes a lot out of a guy. Thanks again. By the way, have you checked on Jake since we came back?"

Kate replies, "I peeked in just before I came downstairs. He was sleeping, which I imagine he needs very much right now.   If you're feeling up to it, Mr. Martin, I was just asking Nanuet if he and Sonoma would like to go for a little ride this morning. Mr. Booth and I are going out to our ranch with the bounty hunter to get rid of something we acquired on Saturday. I'm sure you remember us speaking about it. I'd feel better with people I know along."

Conrad Booth joins Kate, Nanuet and Chester to ride out to the ranch. An invisible Sonoma also sticks with them. They go to the stable and saddle up their horses, letting Booth use of the of the recently acquired rustler horses and tie ropes to the other two to bring them out to Pete's Ranch. Sonoma manages to get herself up onto one of the extra horses. 

They ride over to Drover's Livery where Irby Cole has purchased a wagon and horses. The back of the wagon now has a casket sitting in it. Livery owner Austin Blake tells all of them "You all be careful out there. A woman in the new Douglas Gang stole one of my horses. No telling where those outlaws may have holed up."  She replies, "Thank you, Mr. Blake. We'll take care." 

Cole looks up and says "Ready?"  Kate answers, “Yes. I'll be glad to have this all taken care of."  Cole is not what they would have expected a bounty hunter to look like. He is short and thin with long gray hair. He has a three-inch long beard but no mustache. He has on regular jeans and a flannel shirt and no visible weapons. A leather coat is in the front of the wagon. His appearance is more what would be expected from a farmer than a man who hunts outlaws. Chester realizes that the non-threatening appearance must help the man do his job, as he could easily blend into most settings without raising suspicion. Chester also notes various small bulges on the man's shirt, pants, coat and saddlebags and concludes that that man is probably very well armed.

Kate and Nanuet led the group out on the short ride out to Flint's cave, and Kate kept an eye on Cole as they rode. She had imagined a large, burly man; toweringly tall and young. As Mr. Booth rode up alongside her she leaned over and said quietly, "This is the man you didn't want me alone with? I'm certain he's competent at his profession, but he doesn't look like one for random violence."

Booth whispers back to Kate "Don't judge a book by its cover. He's one of the most ruthless and underhanded killers ever to walk the earth. He's not right in the head, he enjoys killing, and it’s his favorite thing in the world, if you can believe that. He won't even go after bounties unless they state dead or alive because he has no interest in ever bringing back someone alive. Get this, he's a Civil War veteran from BOTH SIDES. After the Union army kicked him out he went and joined the Confederate army just so he keep up his killing streak. 

Katherine shook slightly. "My Father fought for the Union Army, he lost most of his left arm." She kept her eyes steadily away from Cole. "You're right, this is not the kind of man I deal with."   Conrad says, “Never ask him how many people he's killed unless you have three hours to spare, because he'll recount every one of them for you in detail and will not allow listeners to interrupt or leave. I dare say Mrs. Kale that you'll be treated very well over at the Long Branch for finally getting rid of him."

Kate says, "Others at the Long Branch know of this? I really don't want to be a local celebrity Mr. Booth. Is there any chance it won't spread any farther?"   Booth replies, "Err, well, I haven't told anybody yet. I can keep your name out of it and say that those Cartwright folks were the ones instead. I'm just saying that the Long Branch will be very glad to see him gone, so why shouldn't you get the credit since you are the one responsible."   She says, "I see where you're coming from, but I think it's best if we keep this quiet. We have reason to believe some of the survivors from last Saturday may still be looking for revenge. If our names get back to them, it becomes that much easier for them to find us."  Booth replies, "I understand your concern. Fear not young lady, I will keep this between us." 

Chester rides next to Cole. He makes the mistake of saying, "So, Mr. Cole. How did you get into the bounty hunting business? You must get to travel a lot." "Uh oh, now he's done it" Booth tells Kate in reference to Chester's question. 

Cole starts to alternate his attention between the front of the wagon and Chester as he says "After the war I needed to keep up my skills. It was either become a lawman or a bounty hunter. Most lawmen lead boring lives, sitting around waiting for something to happen. Not so with bounty hunting, never a dull moment. I've been doing this for the last seventeen years now and a rewarding life it has been. 

The first person I went after was Ritchie Burritt. He had been a guard at Andersonville Prison and was wanted for his brutality. The Union Army put a bounty of only $ 400 on his head but it was worth it. Before heading out for him I talked to over a dozen prisoners who suffered at Burritt's hands, finding out all of the details. When I caught up with Burritt, in a small town in Louisiana it was payback time. Before he died I made sure he relived every single suffering that he had inflicted. 

The next bounty was in September of '65, that was for Artemis and Maurice Francois, two brothers from New Orleans. They had murdered the owner of a bordello. I found them....." and the conversation continues like that until they reach Pete's ranch, by which time he is only up to 1873 and by this time Chester thinks that Cole is stark raving mad, a sadist and a psychopath.  Booth and Kate stay further away attempting to not get involved. Once they arrive at the cave Katherine calls out to Flint and asks if he would like to come out with them to get the body.

Booth, Nanuet and Flint get the body and load it into the coffin while Cole continues to regale Chester with his bloody history. Booth calls Kate over to join the dwarf and the Indian in a drink, stating "He has another hour to go in his tale before he'll be ready to pay you. Might as well just relax until he is done." Kate accepted one drink but no more. She didn't relax, frequently scanning the countryside. Her nerves were still wound tight from this morning, and this waiting wasn't doing them any good.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 123, “Recuperation”, Friday, January 13th, 1882:*

Ruby wakes after a couple of hours. She stretches and then slowly gets out of the chair. She shuffles around Jake’s room looking at the mess. She decides to do some cleaning. She throws the bloody clothes into the trash basket. She picks up some of her various items that are strewn around the room, mostly stockings and shoes she has been looking for. She picks up Jake’s clothes from the night before and is about to throw them into the closet when she feels something in the pocket. She searches and there is no pocket where it should be so she turns his pants inside out and finds a small hidden pocket sewn in. She finds a small wallet inside that pocket. Ruby knows there is usually only good stuff inside hidden pockets but is hesitant to look inside after what she found this morning. She looks over to Jake, who is still sleeping peacefully. She looks back to the wallet in her hand. She sighs and opens it anyway. 

In it is one $100 bill. Ruby's sensitive fingers notice a hidden flap and in that hidden section is a small photograph with edge worn from handling. It is of a slight young woman with dark eyes, long dark hair and a milky-pale complexion. Ruby notes that she looks somewhat like Kate. Hand written on the back is 'I love you Jacob, Virginia'; In with that photograph is a second $100 bill folded neatly in quarters. When Ruby opens it she recognizes that it was inscribed by herself. Ruby sighs again as she puts the picture and the money back into Jake’s wallet just as she found it. Ruby is not surprised to find the picture of the girl but is surprised to see the similarities to Kate. She was curious about keeping the $100 she gave him in there, but then again it was a good spot to hide money. She leaves the wallet on Jake’s nightstand where he can find it. 

Ruby grabs the bottle of Tennessee Bourbon. There isn’t much left and she decides to work on finishing off the bottle. She takes a drink and thinks about this day. Promise City had the longest days she could ever remember having. She had so many questions for Jake and didn’t have much time to ask them. She has 2 more drinks then sits on her feet on the bed next to Jake looking at him, holding the bottle. She gives him a gentle poke.   “Jake, wake up. I want to know how you are feeling.” She pauses before continuing, “I need to talk to you,” she says grimly. “You feel up for it?” 

Jake opens his eyes at the poke, although they are a little unfocused at first. He looks at Ruby and then around the room. Apparently satisfied with whatever he sees he smiles a little. "I feel better." He puts his hand on his chest feeling it in several spots and gives a little sigh. He turns slightly to face her and his eyes retreat to a half-lidded position. "Sure, we can talk a bit." 

“You know I read your letter I’m sure. And I know you have to be mad.” She looks Jake straight in the eyes. “Who is Virginia?” She looks down and away from him before he gives the answer.  His face doesn’t change expression but it does take a slightly redder hue. He doesn't blink and breathes a few slow breaths in and out. "If I was sure I wouldn't start bleeding all over the place I might yell at you for opening my letter." He takes a long slow breath before continuing. "I've never told anyone about what happened with her." He looks away from her eyes. "She's..." he pauses to lick his lips, "she's my sister." 

“Sister?” Ruby just blinks. “Your sister…” She repeats back slowly. She pauses to think over Jake’s revelation, rubbing her neck. She looks back at him struggling to stay awake. “Maybe now is not the best time, but I want to know, what happened with your sister?” 

Jake looks back at Ruby and doesn't speak for a long moment. "All right." He suddenly says. He speaks slowly and quietly. "Virginia was having a marriage arranged by father to a better class family. The Grosvener's son was a boor, a brute, and a bully. Virginia begged with father not to force her to marry the man, but no amount her tears could dissuade him. Mother was not pleased but would not stand up to father on this, for he was unyielding in his desire to further the family. A few days before the engagement the Grosvener patriarch stormed into our household and called the marriage off. He claimed that 'your hooligan son Jacob' had threatened their boy, scared him witless, and promised 'retribution of the foulest kind' if he were to go through with the marriage to Virginia. I denied it of course. No amount of pleading by father could change Grosvenor's mind, the wedding was off." 

"Father and I had a violent argument afterwards that concluded with Jacob Alistair Cooke becoming homeless. I was fifteen. That was the last time I saw my family, and the second last time I saw Virginia." Jake looks away from Ruby again and closes his eyes. "Both times she was in tears."  Ruby took a moment before responding. “I know something about arranged marriages myself,” she said slowly. “But what happened the other time you saw your sister?”  Jake sighs again still not opening his eyes, his lips drawn thin and tight. "Let's just leave it that she snuck out of the house to convince me not to leave Philadelphia, but I had to." Jake's breathing is slow and regular but Ruby can tell it is forced. 

Ruby reaches out to touch Jake’s face. “I’m sorry for opening your letter, more sorry than you can know. And if you feel better later you can still yell at me,” she says with a small smile. “But for now you’d better get some more rest, you need it.” Ruby gently strokes Jake’s hair. “You are a good man,” Ruby says with sincere admiration. “Your sister is very lucky to have you Jake Cooke. How about I sing to you for a bit?” Ruby continues stroking his hair and she sings to Jake until he falls asleep, which doesn’t take very long. 

After Jake falls asleep again Ruby leaves his room. She takes the basin with water and goes back to the kitchen. She asks Dorita to please send up some food for her and Jake to his room around 7 o’clock. Then she takes the basin and goes back to her room. She cleans herself up, horrified at the amount of blood on her clothes. Instead of getting dressed in clothes she pulls out her white nightgown. It is crisp and unused. She pulls her green velvet bathrobe on over her nightgown. She sits down on the bed and brushes her hair, making a long neat braid that reaches all the way down her back. Then she packs up the rest of her belongings into her bag. Still out is her traveling outfit for the next day, her green dress and 3 of Jake’s shirts that she has worn out of his room each day this week. 

Ruby looks at the dirty shirts and decides to try something new. She had used this spell long before she had gotten to Promise City but Mr. Gonzales had given her a better idea how to control it. Ruby took the first shirt and concentrated on it. The shirt rose into the air and spun around before landing back gently on the bed. It looked cleaner and had less wrinkles but not completely clean. She tries again on the second shirt and this one is more successful than the last. She tries the third shirt and it looks completely cleaned and pressed by the time she is finished. Ruby smiles over her success. She tries the first shirt again but realizes that she is too exhausted and has no reserve left to cast the spell again. Ruby carefully takes the shirts and folds them up the best she can, leaving the not really clean one on the bottom. 

She goes back to Jake’s room. She checks on him first and he is still sleeping soundly.   She looks at the 
elaborately carved jewelry case behind one with the name "Consuela" written on the lid in gold leaf. The box contains four gold rings, three with stones in the center, four pair of gold earrings of various designs, Two gold necklaces, two pair of gold wristlets and a gold and diamond tiara.  Ruby sits at the table, opening the box with the jewelry in it. She takes her time looking them over carefully. She also carefully searches the box for hidden compartments, finding none. The box itself she guesses is worth between $100 and $150. She figures that the total value of the jewelry is about $1750.00. She intently studies the ring that Manual said was magical and she can detect a faint magic. She puts the ring on her finger and notices nothing so she takes it off and puts it back in the box. 

At almost 7:00 sharp there is a knock at the door. Dorita has brought up a tray of food for them. Ruby gently wakes up Jake so he can eat. He notices her nightgown and neat hair, two things out of place on Ruby. It makes her look younger and more fragile and delicate than Jake has ever seen her look. They are mostly quiet and Ruby only picks at her food but makes sure Jake has enough to eat. After they eat, Jake seems to be feeling a little better. Ruby walks over to the table and grabs the bottle of Kentucky Bourbon. “I think we could both use some of this tonight.” She opens the bottle and fills two glasses generously. She walks over to the bed again and sits next to Jake  “So, should I ask, what in Hades made you shoot that guy in the bank? What were you thinking?” 

"I'm a damn fool." Jake says with a wince. "I was hung over, angry and not thinking straight. My first instincts were to shoot but Chester wasn't ready and Katherine didn't react quick enough. Then Katherine did some, ah, you know, what you two know how to do. I covered the noise with coughing, and that sort of worked. Her, ah, thing, ah, worked a little and a few of them fell asleep." Jake swallows, and takes a couple of breaths. "It still looked bad but she started to pull her gun. I was going to try and draw attention away from her somehow, I was getting worried that Deadeye's gang would get the money that we needed for the Lone Star, and the other's money too. Then he said the other guy's name. Pinto. I guess I snapped when I heard that. All of a sudden I figured I could take Pinto out, draw attention from Katherine, use Pinto as a shield so I could hop over the teller counter and Chester or Condon could grab the other guy." Jake stops again to swallow. "I was wrong." Jake stops talking. 

"Money’s not worth dying for. You can always get more money. But I know you were trying to do the right thing. Thank goodness Nanuet was around.” Ruby pauses for a long time before continuing slowly, “So do you know why I went to the bank today, Jake? I was getting my money,” Ruby sighs, “I’m leaving, tomorrow actually. So…” she holds up her glass, “I’m keeping my promise, I bring the bourbon you make the toast.” Ruby can’t even look Jake in the eyes. 

Jake loses his poker face, first looking shocked and then perplexed. He looks like he is going to say something but doesn't. He looks at his glass for a long time before he looks up. "I don't understand," he says. Then quickly, "No, a promise is a promise. You're keeping your part." He stares at her for a minute before he raises his glass. "To the great wide open spaces west of the Mississippi, thank the gods that they are just the right size. Any bigger and I would have some difficulty finding you no matter where you go." The expression on his face has no humor in it as he leans his glass closer to hers. "What, you aren't going to drink to my toast Miss West?" 

Ruby looks up from her drink and stares at Jake. She slowly stretches out her glass, hand trembling, to meet his. She takes a big breath in before bringing the glass to her lips. She stops before taking a sip. “I like your toast Jake, I really do. I…” She doesn’t finish what she is saying. “Look, I know you don’t understand. I don’t understand either. But when I read your letter today I, well, actually cared about who it was meant for. I didn’t know if you had a wife at home or something and it’s not like I never slept with a guy who had a wife, but I was hoping so much that you didn’t have a wife but it made me realize that I… I..” Ruby stops her rambling and is quiet for what seems like an eternity. “Jake if I care about you then I am weak. If I am weak then I can’t survive. I don’t have anyone to take care of me but me. I know you at least understand that.” She stops to pull at her braid. “Would you really come looking for me?” 

"Weak? I guess I never thought of it that way. I will have to disagree with you on that." A small hint of a smile crosses his face and is gone in an instant. "Admit it Ruby, I have all the advantage." She looks at him funny. "How hard can it be to find you?" Jake changes the expression on his face and furrows his brows. "Excuse me, I'm looking for a woman. She's about five and a half feet tall, maybe a tad taller. She has deep red hair that shines like gold in the daylight. Her eyes? They are a beautiful hazel color that laugh when she's happy and turn cloudy when you should stay away." He reaches out and takes her hand. "Sometimes she does this funny little prance when she walks that makes you just smile, and the way she moves her hips could just drive you mad." He starts to pull her towards him, not hard but persistent. "You know she has this generous figure that just looks gorgeous in everything she wears. Her skin is soft and warm to the touch." He reaches for her other hand. "She sings like song was invented for her and when she smiles it's like the sun bursts out from the clouds." He pulls her very close. "And you know she has the most sensuous full lips that are just perfect to kiss." Her face is only inches from his and he whispers, "Have you seen her?" 

"Hum, have I seen her?" Ruby says with a smile growing, "Maybe I have..." Then getting serious, “You do have all the advantage, Mr. Cook, which is just the problem…” Ruby whispers while leaning in the rest of the way and letting her lips brush Jake’s. “But,” she says even softer barely moving away, “You should be resting right now not looking for trouble…” 

Jake gives her a long full kiss on the lips. "I should be resting. I should also not need to worry about you running off on me." He turns his hands over so that their palms are touching and he is no longer restraining her. "It's ironic, but when I was, um, unconscious I dreamed you were talking to me. You told me 'And don’t you think of leaving me damn it' and 'don’t leave me here alone'. I guess that was wishful thinking on my part." His eyes go unfocused and he is quiet for a several long deep breaths. "Yes," his eyes come back to focus sharp and intense on Ruby's "I will come looking for you. And I won't leave you alone until you convince me that you really don't want me around. And you haven't done that yet. So why don't you save the lives of those poor horses I'm likely to run into the ground and just agree to stay here?" 

“Do you know how many men have told me they will come for me? Or that they love me? But they never do. So I don’t believe those words anymore.” Ruby closes her eyes for a long moment. “You’re not wrong; I did say those things to you. I was so scared you were going to die...” She grasps Jake’s hands tighter in hers. “I don’t want to be alone anymore. I don’t want to leave Promise City. And most importantly, I didn’t,” she pauses before continuing, “I don’t want to lose you before I really have you.” She guides Jake’s hands under her bathrobe, leaving them on her waist. She wraps her arms around his neck. “I want us to buy the Lone Star so I can sing and you can play cards whenever you want and we can live there and maybe for once we can just be happy for a while, not worrying about leaving or getting left.” As she talks she slowly pushes Jake back on the bed so they are laying facing each other. She looks away for a moment then a smile starts to form on her face. “Oh and a puppy, I always wanted a puppy,” she says with a little laugh. 

“I’m going to take a chance and trust you Mr. Cook, take a chance and say that I’ll stay here, with you.” "Good. No more talk of leaving today." He takes her hand and kisses the back of it. Then he starts to laugh, and laugh hard. "A dog? Seems like a small price to pay. Somehow I'm sure it will be a troublesome mutt." He just looks at her and smiles.  Ruby smiles back. “A puppy, a cute little furry puppy. What could be troublesome about something so cute and innocent looking?” She puts her head on Jake’s shoulder and snuggles up to him. After a long silence she says softly, “A puppy…and a saloon, a place to call home and a …” She doesn’t finish as she drifts off to sleep. Jake watches her sleep for a little while before he too nods off.

After some time goes by Ruby starts to stir. Her eyes flutter open and she sees Jake just staring at her. She stretches her arms over her head and yawns. “What are you looking at?” she says with a sleepy smile. "You just looked peaceful. I was enjoying it." Jake sits up and stretches a bit too. "I don't think I ever look peaceful like that. Not in my nature." He laughs in a friendly way. “You know what? Nanuet had asked me where I find some peace and I told him I didn’t have any but then he told me it was a moment when nothing else matters and everything felt right.” Ruby has a slight blush on her face. “And I do have that, when I lay here with you.” She reaches out her hand and puts it on Jake’s back. 

Ruby is quiet for a few moments. “So, when I was locked in that vault, not knowing what was going to happen to you, well I decided that you weren’t working at that bank anymore and I told Mr. Condon that you quit. But he said you had already resigned. Is that true?”  "Yes, I never got to tell you. I did it first thing Thursday morning. Gave him Chester instead." Jake laughs again. "Figured I would surprise you this morning. Didn't work the way I expected." He says shrugging his shoulders and making an almost grimace. 

She sits up and puts her arms around him. “That would have been a nice surprise, well, it is a nice surprise, especially because I’m going to tell myself you did it for me.” Ruby gives Jake a kiss on his neck. “How are you feeling?”  "I did. At least I rushed it for you. Or maybe for me so I could have you." He gives her a wicked smile. "I'm feeling good. Maybe a bit weary, seems like I'm back to normal."  ”Oh that is what I like to hear,” she says kissing Jake, before flopping back down, her head landing near the middle of the bed, close to his lap. “You know, your sister is very pretty. You two do look a bit alike. Are you really thinking of going home to visit her? I think you should go, you obviously miss her greatly, although I would miss you while you were gone...” Ruby furrows her brow. “Why isn’t she living with your parents?” 

"I haven't heard from any of them in five years. Yes I miss her, but I don't know if I can go back. There is a little matter of the local law. And what affect I might have on her and them if I was seen. It's complicated. Since I think I'll be here for a while I asked them to write back." He gives her a look. "But you know that don't you." The look passes as he continues. "I don't even know where Virginia is for sure. I send her letters to the parents of a close friend of hers, that way I know my parents won't see it. She was living at home when I left." 

“I can’t imagine that. I was glad to leave my parents and never looked back.” Ruby takes Jake’s hand, “I do hope they write back to you, at least you can find out about your sister. If you ever think you can use my help to help get to her or any of your family, I hope you’ll ask me. As long as we aren’t talking about a wife…You don’t have a wife back in Philly or anywhere else for that matter do you?” Ruby is smiling but Jake detects a slight hint of truth to her question. 

"You want to know about my wife?" Jake says with a raised eyebrow. As Ruby's expression starts to change he rushes, "I'm joking!" He quickly continues, "No I never picked up a wife along the way. I'm not married." A grin comes to his face unbidden and his hand goes to stroking his beard. "There was Rachael though, heh. If she'd had her way I'd be married." He laughs again. "No, I'm not married." He pauses a moment and brings the conversation back around. "I appreciate the offer of help. I really don't care about seeing most of my family, I guess I'm curious about what they are doing but not more than that. It would put my heart to ease to know about Virginia. For now I'm content to wait and see if any of them write back." 

“Jake!” Ruby gives a little yelp as she lightly hits Jake in the good arm. She slowly takes the pout off her face, happy to hear his explanation, and a smile takes its place. “You’re teasing me! I know you are SUCH the ladies man that you have broken hearts waiting for you all over this country…They are all just going to have to wait because for now you are all mine and I told you I’m not sharing you…” Ruby laughs and throws her feet up on the wall behind Jake’s head. “But I had to ask so we can avoid anymore drama like what happened this morning. I even caught myself by surprise.”  "If you are right I hope they don't decide to stop waiting and come looking for me all at once." He gives her a mock look of horror. “Me either,” Ruby replies, “That’s a lot of ass kicking to do…” Ruby smiles devilishly then settles down. 

She stays quiet for a long while, just looking at Jake. Finally she takes a deep sigh. “You know we have to go after Deadeye, right? He may be faster than us but we can be smarter than him. And that Sally said she was going to come back for Pinto, Joe she called him, so that is where we start. You know I can’t let him come here and try to kill my man and not do anything about it…” 

"Pinto Joe Weems if I am not mistaken. According to the outlaw we let go that's who was handing out $20 bills to stop us coming back from the mine. That's why I sort of snapped." He looks at her. "And no, we don't have to go looking for Deadeye. He didn't come here to kill me, he just reacted to my idiot move. He could have made sure I was dead before leaving." Jake has an uncomfortable look on his face and a little shudder. "Interesting though, Sally says she's coming back? Either way I'll bet Wyatt Earp would be interested to know that he has the guy who paid the outlaws who shot his brother. Now if I can only convince Wyatt to help me squeeze out of Weems who paid him..... but I have a guess or two...." Jake seems to be thinking. 

“I’ll do whatever you think is best. So we go and tell Wyatt, and get him to help us, but then what else? Maybe you should take some time and think about it, on a day that you didn’t almost die. But if we are ever to relax we have to find out what is going on, who wanted us dead… It’s hard being such a wanted woman!” Ruby gives Jake a wink. 

Suddenly, Ruby jumps up from the bed and goes over to the table. Jake can’t see what she is doing but when she turns back to him she is wearing the tiara from the box of jewelry. She walks back to the bed with the box in her hand. “While you were sleeping I took some time to look at these.” She hands Jake the box to look at. “They are very valuable as far as I can tell, worth almost $2000.” She gives a little spin before falling back on the bed. “So, is it me?” she asks with a grin. "I have to admit, you look good in jewelry. I like it." Jake opens the lid of the box. "You never have to worry about being upstaged though, you shine brighter than any gem. Every stone in this box must be jealous." he finishes by closing the box and placing it between them. 

“You always know what to say, don’t you?” Ruby slowly sits up halfway leaning back on her elbows. “So…Mr. Cooke…” Ruby says slowly, “Earlier you disagreed with me about caring about someone and it making you, well, me weak. What do you call it then, when you care about someone so much it makes you do stupid things? Like very stupid things, things that are bad for you…When they can make you crazy or make you cry and there is nothing you can do about it?” 

"It's called being alive." Jake cocks his head a little and looks at her sympathetically. "I'm going to disappoint you if you think I have an easy answer." He runs his hand through his hair and scratches the back of his head. "I may regret how things turn out sometimes, and I certainly do my share of running. But I wasn't running from commitment, I was running from the consequences of a decision. Maybe you don't think that is different." His tone is not condescending or preachy, but conciliatory. "I'll never regret how I feel about my sister. I would have done anything, I mean ANYTHING to have prevented her from that unhappiness. And then I just have to deal with the consequences." He reaches across and touches her hand gently and withdraws. "The people I have chosen to care about, and there aren't many, have made me stronger not weaker. At least I believe that. Then again you're talking to the prince of stupid decisions." He chuckles. 

“Maybe I should give you this then,” Ruby says pointing to the tiara, giggling, but then her face gets serious. “It’s easy. If you don’t commit yourself to someone then you don’t have to deal with consequences. But as Kate has told me many times in the past two weeks, it’s lonely not to trust anyone or let yourself get close to them, not like I don’t know that. So I'll try your way this time and maybe it’ll make me stronger too. I'm going to trust you, to not lie to me or use me,” she pauses in thought then continues very softly as she looks away, "Or hit me or hurt me on purpose." 

A moment of silence falls between them before Ruby sits up and faces Jake. “Besides, how stupid can you be, you chose me, right?” She pulls her braid over her shoulder, then leans in close to Jake and kisses him slowly. “So… what do you want to do for the rest of the night, now that you are feeling better?” 

Jake gets that trademark faint grin and half-lidded eyes for a moment before he reaches up and adjusts the tiara upon Ruby's head. He opens the box of jewelry and selects a pair of gold earrings and hands them to her. While she's putting them on he deftly adorns her wrists with a pair of gold wristlets. She smiles but with a what are you doing look that he ignores. He takes the two gold necklaces out, holding one and then the other in front of her and eyeing them carefully. He chooses one and puts it around her neck giving her a kiss as he does so. "There." He says simply and begins to unbutton her nightgown and his grin gets a little broader....


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 124, “Negotiations with a madman”, Friday, January 13th, 1882:*

Kate updated Flint on what had happened in the bank, let him know that the wagon had been sold, and discussed the timber needs with him. "How is the stock doing so far?" she asked finally. "Seem to be doing okay, not that I really know what I'm doing. So far I've just been getting them food and water.  Now if you're going to be helping me with the ranch I have one big favor to ask. Tomorrow night is Moradin's Day, one of the high holiest days on the Dwarven Calendar, where we celebrate our race's top deity. All dwarves are supposed to congregate and celebrate together on that day. It would be sacrilege for me to spend it here watching a bunch of horses and cows, but I'm afraid if I go off and leave them they won't be here when I come back. Could any of you guys help me out?" 

Kate feels a hand lightly press on her shoulder, even though nobody is there. She then hears Sonoma’s voice whisper into her ear "Our teacher wanted to come check out this land that we have purchased. I'm sure that he could to watch the animals." Kate's heart nearly jumped out of her chest when Sonoma's voice began whispering in her ear. She hoped the shock didn't show on her face. "I think we can arrange that, Flint. I've been wanting to take some time and check the horses health and training, and tomorrow is the first day in quite a while that I don't already have plans for. When do you need someone here in the morning, and until how late?"

Flint replies "Well I doubt the celebrations in town will get started until mid to late afternoon and will probably last until all the bars in town are closed. I'll probably stay in town overnight so it would be Sunday morning until I make it back here. "We'll manage it. It will be nice to be out here where it's quiet for a while."  Kate looked back over toward poor Mr. Martin and Cole. "I'm not sure which part of his day was worse. Getting shot, or starting that conversation."

Booth replies "Could be worse, at least Martin started by asking about bounty hunting, so Cole skipped the whole part about his war years. That will cut down his tale by at least an hour. At least Martin has been perceptive enough to not try to end the conversation. That could prove to be dangerous."  The others spend the next forty-five minutes walking around the ranch and seeing the improvements that Flint has continued to make. There is no question that this grizzled and scruffy drawf has a strong work ethic and is very industrious. 

Cole finally finishes his tale and Chester then excuses himself to find the nearest outhouse or equivalent thereof. Booth take the lead and heads back over. He tells Cole "While you were talking to Martin we took the liberty of loading up the corpse in the casket. We also filled all of your water jugs and loaded on two bales of hay."  Cole just nods. He then heads to he back of the wagon to check the body and compare it to the picture on the wanted poster. He holds the poster close so that the others do not see but the invisible Sonoma manages to get a glimpse of it. She returns to Kate and whispers "The reward is for $ 500".

Katherine took a few casual steps away from the others, trying to look as if she were just bored. She then began whispering, hoping Sonoma had followed. "I already agreed to accept $75, but that is a paltry percentage of $500. I'm not certain about trying to renegotiate though. Mr. Booth has indicated this is not a man to be trifled with, and at this point I'm sure Mr. Martin would agree. Let's see. He had to purchase the wagon and horses, so I'll allow about $100 for that. The remaining $400 split evenly would then make $200 for him and $200 for us. What do you think?"

“That should be fair, "Sonoma says,  She stops speaking for a minute humming slightly so that Kate knows that she's still there..." unless we want to make a deal with him that if any of our pictures ever come up for bounty that we get his word that he will never come for us... that may be worth more to all of us in the long run than the money especially with the stories he’s been telling us.

Kate replies, "I would hope none of us would ever show up on a wanted poster. But considering what happened today at the bank, I can see how it might happen. If the Condon's weren't willing to say Jake was still working for them, he'd be recovering in a jail cell.  That might be easier to negotiate as well. I doubt he'd be amenable to giving us more money. Beside the fact that I don't know what cut Mr. Booth has factored in for himself. We'll have to cover the cost of more supplies for the Apache ourselves, they should get something closer to the real value of the bounty. Do you think Nanuet will mind that?" Sonoma says, “I think we can find a way to cover the bounty ourselves.   I really think making sure that this man will never come after us is worth far more than the bounty itself.  

Kate nodded, took a deep breath, and walked over to the wagon.  She spoke with all the confidence she could find. "Mr. Cole. After we made our arrangement I was able to learn the value of the bounty. I am willing to continue our financial arrangements as is, but in return for that disparity I would ask that you give me your word on something.  If you should ever see any of the people who made this trip today, or Miss Ruby West, Mr. Jacob Cooke, or Miss Sonoma Figueres on a bounty poster, you will not seek those bounties. It is a small promise, as it is unlikely any of us ever will appear on a bounty poster. With your agreement to this, I would consider our arrangement a bargain."

Cole scratches his chin while he ponders this. He replies "You people seem like honest enough folk, but I hope you realize that a deal is a deal. Ain't no time for you to try adding extra conditions onto it now.  But I'm in a good mood today what with collecting Curly Bill so I'll agree not to hunt down any of the five of you in the future. I didn't catch the names of the Indian and dwarf here so let me know 'em and I'll add you to my 'no hunt' list."

She replies, "Nanuet and Flint Greymountain. I appreciate your good mood, and although I'm not accustomed to making deals I do realize the additional request is unusual. But if we ever find ourselves in such a situation again, I'm sure we'd remember your generosity in agreement. Is there any way I could improve your good mood to extend over the other three I mentioned?" He replies "I think you're pushing your luck there Mrs. Kale, but I'm willing to do this. If one of those three who you mentioned is the person who has been hanging here under the magical cover I'll include them if they decide to show themselves."

Sonoma removes the invisibility and is standing near the horses quietly with her hands folded.  "I believe that this agreement will benefit all parties. $425 is not a bad profit for transporting a corpse nor for us is the assurance that a man with such an ability in your chosen profession leave us to do as we need to with our lives. I will also offer you some other information if you choose to add that other names of my friends that have been listed that could become very profitable bounty for you in the direction that you are traveling.”

"I'm listening" he says.  Sonoma replies, "There is an individual who many people have attempted to remove from power. He is dangerous and would likely be a target that other people would not be willing to attempt. However there are secrets that I know of that would be very beneficial to you, if you choose to attempt his bounty. The bounty would be enough to allow you to do what ever you choose for the rest of your life, however the names must be removed from your list first."

He replies, "Sounds like a good enough deal to me. I assume you are the Miss Sonoma Figueres that Mrs. Kale spoke of. I have no reason to suspect that Jacob Silver Dollar Cooke will actually wind up on a wanted poster. The police in Kansas City were looking for him a while back, but that was just for questioning, there weren't any charges against him. And your friend Constance Grace West seems to have been clean until now.  But since we're now adding onto the deal I'll include one more thing too. There's a gambler in town by the name of Cornelius Van Horne. I've been sticking around town to find out who he really is under that magical disguise that he wears. If you find that out, and it turns out that there is a price on his head, then I expect you to wire me in Houston, Texas care of the Lucky Eight Saloon and let me know. "

She replies, “Agreed.  The current leader of Mexico Manuel Gonzalas is not what he seems. The "person" in power is the result of a magical mirror. He will have some fairly powerful magical abilities and because of who he is will surround himself with men that he knows he can control but not trust. He will not wish women around him at all and his biggest weakness will be underestimating those that he sees as unimportant which seems to me to fit the persona that you have created for yourself.   Information useful for you I am sure.” 

With that Conrad Booth interjects "Well, now that we have reached agreement we'd best get on our separate ways. I know that these ladies have things to do back in town as have I." Cole gives Booth a dirty look, then shrugs his shoulders. He takes out a wad of money and peals off $ 75, which he hands to Katherine. While this is going on Flint collects Cole's riding horse and ties it to the back of the wagon. They all watch as Cole rides off to the east, to join up with the south road that heads on to New Mexico and then Texas. 

Once he is out of sight Booth breathes a sigh of relief. He then turns to Katherine and Sonoma and says "Are you two insane!" Katherine's knees felt weak, and she sat down on the ground with a thump. Her shoulders and her voice were both shaking. "Insane is the word I'd use. But a little luck pushing adds excitement to your life, don't you think?" she joked weakly.

Sonoma replies, "What do you mean? The man is not very stable true but he wanted a challenge, other wise he would not be waiting for the Arcade Gang. Mexico is as far away as I could think of. It may take him years to realize a plan to even try to attack the President of Mexico and who would really believe the story that the president is some magic creation except for a person like him. He will not be around here for a very long time and if he does succeed I will find a way to pay him so there was nothing for me to truly loose except a dangerous man who already had us in a bind for not researching the bounty ourselves first.

Also there was no real reason to kill us we out numbered him and he does not want to be on a bounty poster himself especially for killing women. there was more profit for him in the negotiation and if we don't look to see who the magic covered man is we are not going to be able to report back to him are we? we have lost nothing and gain quite a bit I think it was a good deal”   Conrad Booth just shakes his head "You two are just plain nuts! Go talk to your friend Martin, he's been listening for two hours worth of reasons why you don't want to play games with people like Cole."  Kate replies, "Sonoma's right. We had the advantage. But I offer you my apologies, Mr. Booth. I shouldn't have involved you in this."

Nanuet who has been a silent guard up to this point laughs at Booth's comments.  "Sonoma, there you are!" Nanuet rushes over and gives the wood elf a suffocating embrace. He separates himself from her, and stares into her eyes. "I had been wondering where you had gone off to. I haven't seen you since the bank. I could feel your spirit, but had no idea where you were."  Nanuet pauses, wipes sweat off his brow, then continues "At least we got that chore out of the way. The money can be used on whatever we wish, I have already paid for the Apache supplies as well as the fencing for Flint. With all the rush for supplies after that silver claim was made I figured I had better take care of that. With the sale of the wagon and that money split up I have enough to live on for a while."

Kate says, "I had intended to give you this money to cover those supplies, Nanuet. But if you would rather it went into the ranch, that can be done as well. I didn't know you'd already paid for the fencing as well. I was waiting to get the wagon money, it's why we went to the bank this morning. Thank you for doing that."  She sat quietly for a few moments more, taking deep breaths and putting herself back together. "Meribel," she called, and the mare walked over. Kate pushed herself up off the ground and climbed onto Meribel's back. "I'm ready to go home."  

Sonoma interjects, “Me too. it is going to be a long night at the Lone Star with Ruby not going and Kate with a hurt hand I believe that "Louise" is going to do a lot more performing than she expected.”  Kate says, "I'll be able to play tonight, Ruby took care of my hand. Although I should still take it easy. But with Maggie there tonight she can do some of the playing." 

The five say goodbye to Flint and ride back to town. Booth goes to return the horse and says that he might see the others at the El Parador later for dinner if they are around. The other four ride back to the El Parador and secure the mounts in the stable. They head into the Cantina at approximately 4:30 PM. Kate slipped through the Cantina and back up to her room. 

Sonoma heads to the kitchen as she is starving and begins to whip up a huge meal for all of them especially Kate as she doesn't remember the last time she sat down to a full plate. While there she talks to Dorita about the upcoming night and asks if she will be willing to help Maggie out as Sonoma really wants Maggie to succeed and she's worried that with the bank robbery and no Ruby things may get a little busier than she can handle by herself tonight "although Kate thinks she'll be able to play I'm not sure about waiting tables and cooking too."

Dorita says to her daughter (in Spanish) "All taken care of that. I will be running the kitchen at the Lone Star tonight so that you, Kate and Maggie never have to leave the main floor. Grandfather is heading out for the evening with his South American friends but before he goes he will stop by the Lone Star and toss some protection spells onto the back door and windows so that a guard will not be needed. Your main challenge tonight will be to keep that Alexsis woman from trying to take over the singing.  And don't you worry about things back here without us. Jose and Carlos have promised to make sure everything runs smooth tonight and tomorrow. They have a lot to make up to me for. Estaban can cover the music by himself and both Pepita and Angelica can help Pedro with the cooking."

Kate quickly removed the riding clothes and got into a dress. Her hair was carefully brushed and pinned up, and she began to feel better. There was still the deed and a new dress to be picked up, and then she could rest. She went back downstairs to see if Sonoma or Nanuet wanted to go with her to the land office. Kate didn't see Sonoma or Nanuet downstairs. Before heading out, she peeked in the kitchen intending to ask Dorita if she'd seen either of them. Sonoma was there with her mother cooking a large amount of food. "Sorry to interrupt. Sonoma, I was just going to go over to the land office to pick up our deed. Did you want to come?"

Sonoma and Kate head over to the land office. The place is much more organized than when they were there last. Dennis Winston has all of the paperwork ready for them. "Good afternoon, Mr. Winston. If you'll just show us what we need to do, we can finish this up and let you get back to your work. Although it looks as if you've caught up. Has the rush slowed?"  He says, "I'm doing okay. It has been a busy week. I'm looking forward to taking the next two days off. I'm glad you came by now. I was looking to close up early and get a quick bite before the evening stage leaves for Tombstone."  She replies, Katherine took a pen and began filling out the paperwork. "You're going to Tombstone for your days off? It seems to me you'll spend a great deal of your two days traveling."

Nanuet comes into the land office a little behind the two women.  "Sorry, I was taking care of the horses, I must have just missed you" he says gasping for breath. "Is everything ready with the deed?" Winston says to Nanuet, "Just fine, we need your signature too. You can write can't you?" He then turns to Kate and says "I have to go to Tombstone to register all of these transactions. That's where the County Seat is located. All part of the job, but I'll at least be able to bill the Territory for the transportation and lodgings."  

Kate replies, "I see. Well, I hope you enjoy your trip and have a quiet ride back and forth," she said, passing the pen to Nanuet. "We should have waited for you, Nanuet. I'm sorry." Nanuet looks a little uncomfortable handling the pen, but he is able to make his mark. "There you go" he says holding the pen and paper out for Winston. "I do feel strange owning land" he says. "It will be nice to have a place to call home though." Once Nanuet, Sonoma and Kate return to the El Parador she makes sure to serve them all up a good full meal. Chester arrives and joins them. Dorita then brings a tray of food up to Jake's room for him and Ruby, knocking gently on the door.

Kate looked down at the full plate, certain that if she ate much of anything it wasn't going to stay put. Her stomach was still in knots from the day. The others were eating heartily, obviously hungry. Katherine picked at the meal, probably not swallowing more than a mouthful or two. She began talking about the ranch, asking Sonoma about building with adobe and how they go about it, and about how and when they would bring the sheep over.   Sonoma exclaims, you need to eat! I will tell you the answers to your questions only if you are putting food in your mouth! you are wasting away to nothing and I will not have you getting sick because you refuse to eat! Oh my I'm sounding just like my mother.”   Kate replies, "Sonoma!" she said, softly but surprised. "I really don't feel well. If I eat I'll be sick." Kate laid her hand against her stomach. Her clothes did seem to be getting a bit looser, but she just didn't have an appetite most of the time. 

Sonoma begins, “Adobe is very simple to build with and mix all it takes is mud and straw and sun all of which we have in abundance and some... um "things" that my great grandfather has shown me will make the work go very quickly.  The sheep should be due soon to arrive we may have to pick them up but they are really not a hard animal to deal shake a corn or grain bucket and they will follow you just about anywhere, we will want to make sure that there is an area prepared for them in Flint's cave where they will need to stay for a few days after we move them so that they will know where to go home to but other than that we do not have to worry about shearing or lambing for another couple of months.”  Kate replies, "We should get started on the building. I'd say this week, but something is supposed to happen. So the week after perhaps?"

Dorita returns with Manuel. She says "We're off to the kitchen of the Lone Star." She turns to Kate and Sonoma and says "I'll see you both in an hour or so." The two wood elves head into then kitchen. Sonoma follows them and then returns. They soon come back out, him carrying a wooden box with assorted foodstuff and her with a large wicker basket full of spices and various little bottles of liquids and powders. They head out the front door. Kate watched Mr. Gonzales and Dorita leave, astonished. "Sonoma, do you know what those two are up to? Well, obviously they're going to help Maggie somehow, but what are they doing?"

Sonoma says, “Well ummm....Mama is going to run the kitchen and my great grandfather is going to make sure that she isn't um.. disturbed doing it.”  Kate answers, "I know better than to ask for more details. But who will take care of things here?"  Sonoma replies, “The food has already been mostly prepared a couple of the girls will wait tables that mama trusts.  And the twins owe her so I can't see there being any problems and papa is still here too.”  

Manuel Gonzales soon returns and hurries upstairs to his room, with a smile on his face and a skip in his step. Sonoma follows her great grandfather up stairs and knocks on his door.  "OK what are you up to? I've seen that look before and it usually means trouble and I'm not ready for any more trouble today." He opens the door and is wearing a three-piece suit, silk shirt with cuff links and silk bow tie and brand new and freshly shined black leather shoes. Sonoma tries to penetrate the illusion and then realizes that it isn't a magical illusion, the clothing is real. He says, "Well, do you like it?"  Sonoma replies, “You look wonderful but what is the occasion and what is her name?”

He replies, “Oh no, nothing like that. I haven't taken up with any lady friends in weeks. I'm going out to dinner this evening with Simon and Antonio. In fact, Antonio was kind enough to purchase this clothing for me. I can't tell you any more right now but please ask Katherine to check with me in the morning. Thank you." And with that he hurries out the door and down the hallway to the series of rooms that the South American guests are staying in.  Sonoma shakes her head at her great grandfather and goes and changes for the Lone Star.  

Nanuet enjoys the hearty meal that Sonoma had prepared for them. He was still tired from the events of the day and decided that some rest would do him good. Sonoma seemed very busy anyways, so he gathered his things and headed to the grove where he called Maska.  The two played together for a while, then Nanuet settled into an early reverie.

As the dinner hour wrapped up, Katherine invited Mr. Martin to spend his evening at the Lone Star again and went upstairs to put her bustle in place. On a whim she decided to brush her hair out and let it hang loose. She was tempted to peek into Jake's room, but she knew Ruby was with him and if anything was wrong they would have heard about it. She continued on her way downstairs and met Sonoma for the walk to the Lone Star.


----------



## Steve Jung

Ah. Good ole Irby Cole.


----------



## Silver Moon

Yeah, what a guy.  Can't wait to use him again.    

*Chapter 125, “Maggie’s Night”, Friday, January 13th, 1882:*

Chester, Kate and 'Louise' arrive at the Lone Star at around 7:30 PM, a half-hour earlier than usual. Maggie is wearing what must be her best clothing, a maroon colored cotton dress with lace and silk around the bodice, sleeves and lower hem. She is wearing her hair curled, something they haven't seen before and the stands of gray are no longer there. She approaches them with a happy smile on her face. 

Job Kane hasn't arrived yet although several of his Friday night players, Al Brower, Henry Weller, Ned Walters and and Phil Rogers are sitting there waiting for him. Tony Lucky has his table full of regulars and is currently shuffling the deck and about to start. Jeff Mills is behind the bar serving drinks to three patrons standing there.   William and Teddy Whipple are seated at a table along with the woman Alexsis Downy. Patrons are sitting at two of the other tables.

Katherine stepped forward and hugged her friend. "Maggie, you're lovely. That smile is perfect." She was glad she'd done herself up so simply. It was Maggie's night and the attention should be on her. "Did Dorita fill you in on what happened today?"  Maggie nodded. "Is Jake really alright?"  "Yes, just very tired. And Ruby doesn't want to leave him. I'm sure you understand. But Louise can sing tonight, and she's wonderful. The patrons will miss Ruby, I'm sure, but they won't lack for fine entertainment." 

After a few moments Kate pulled Maggie aside. "I'd hoped to get a chance to speak to you about this sooner, but things have been rather hectic," she said quietly. She began to explain about how they didn't believe Tom and her father intended to let Maggie stay there, but stopped as noticed Maggie just nodding, her countenance not in the least surprised. "You know all this already, don't you?"   She says, "I suspected at least. I know my father and brother. But for the next three nights I'm going to do the finest job of running a saloon they've ever seen. After that comes the hard part." 

"Alright Maggie. Tonight let's try to keep Teddy and Alexsis off the stage. I hope you'll forgive me for saying so, but I don't particularly care for them. And let's try not to give your Father any excuse to interfere."  With that Kate got down to work. She served drinks for the first half-hour until Job came down to start his game. Then she sat down at the piano to play for Louise. Her hand was a bit stiff, but it worked itself out after a few minutes and Kate began to enjoy the music.

Teddy and Alexsis head over to stage and Teddy tells Katherine "Okay, my turn." "How kind of you to give me a break. But really, I'm feeling quite comfortable here. It's been a long day, you might have heard about the bank robbery? I happened to be there, and my stomach has been in knots all day. Playing is doing a great deal to help me feel better."  Katherine began the introduction to an energetic, but moderately long classical piece. Louise stepped off the stage to help wait tables.  

Kate adds, And there was an advertisement  in one of the papers yesterday for the Lone Star. It mentioned Miss West and myself. And as Miss West stayed with a sick friend tonight, the patrons ought to at least see one of the mentioned performers, don't you think?" Alexsis says "Well, if she's not coming then you'll definitely be needing me to sing later. We can't disappoint the crowd." And with that she and Teddy step away before Kate can respond. 

Job Kane's game has been underway for about a half-hour just as Katherine is finishing up her piece. Out of the corner of her eye she sees a very large man standing in the doorway, Van Horne, scanning the room from side to side before entering. He then walks up to Job's table and says "Deal me in the next hand. In the meanwhile I'll get myself something to drink." 

Van Horne walks up to the bar and asks for a Kentucky Bourbon. Jeff Mills says they don't have it in stock but offers several other choice whiskeys. Van Horne says "Well, if that's the best you have I guess it will have to do." Mills pours him one and the plump gentleman takes and heads over to Job's table, taking an empty seat directly across from the dealer.

Louise covers the floor quickly making sure that there will be plenty of drinks and food for the customers so that Teddy will not get a chance to grab the stage  She also sticks her head into the kitchen "Mama,  Teddy and Alexis are bound and determined to take the stage and they make Great grandfather's playing and singing look good. Do you have anything "special" that you might be able to whip up to help me keep them off the stage?”  

Katherine segued immediately into another piece, not wanting to leave an opening for Teddy or Alexsis. She knew she couldn't hold them off with excuses all night, and she could have kicked herself for mentioning Ruby and giving Alexsis an opening.  She kept her eye on the stairs leading up to the stage. Kate tried to think of every song she could that Alexsis wouldn't likely know. Most of them were Irish tunes that Tom had taught her. If all else failed, Kate herself could start to sing as Alexsis approached. She sighed, smiled at the room, and continued to play.

As soon as Sonoma recognizes the end of the piece she will get back to the stage starting with some acapella pieces to give Kate a break.   She continues singing for as long as necessary, gauging the pieces to the audience and the hundred or so years of songs that she has under her belt. Sonoma has used nearly every trick in the book to keep the stage, never letting up for one minute during the next hour-and-a-half. Kate and Maggie alternate at the keyboards but Sonoma alone does the singing. 

At around 10:00 PM Kate is serving drinks when she overhears Alexsis and Teddy complain to William Whipple, specifically she hears Teddy say "That Bitch won't let my sweetie sing," as he gestures towards the stage. William says "I'll handle this" as he walks over towards the piano to speak to his daughter. Kate walked past Teddy's table on the way to the door, resisting the urge to dump a drink all over him. She prayed Maggie would stand up to her Father and tell him she was in charge here, not him. 

Simultaneous to this a pair of patrons arrive, namely Bolivar and de Scure's two companions, the human William Miller and the half-elf Carlos Wyman. Three men, workers from a mine up near the town of Dos Cabezas give them dirty looks. One mutters loud enough for half of the Saloon to hear "I though we rode all the way here to get away from the stinking Mexicans. This is supposed to be a human tavern." Sonoma give Maggie a signal that she will do some acapella work and give her a nod to Maggie's father as she begins an Elvan song with English words that she imbeds with bardic suggestions of staying calm, causing no trouble, and being happy.

Kate took a long deep breath and ignored the miners, despite the fact that she'd prefer to slap some sense into them. Instead she approached Mr. Miller and Mr. Wyman. "How pleasant to see you again, gentlemen." She led them over to the bar, as all the tables were full. "Now, what can I get you? Drinks, food? I can have either here in a few moments, but those moments will go quickly with Miss Louise singing for us," she added allowing her voice to carry.

William Whipple says something to his daughter that the other's except for Sonoma cannot hear over the sounds of Sonoma singing.  He demands that Alexsis be allowed an opportunity to sing and states that she is being rude to her cousin. At first Maggie is defiant in her response, stating that it is her saloon and that she will run it as she wishes. But Whipple continues and after about two minutes Maggie caves, her posture sloping and she then relents. She stops playing and tells Louise "Why don't you take a break now." Sonoma slides onto the piano bench and begins to play. 

She plays the piano loud enough to cover the conversation and tells Maggie "You stood up to your father but then gave in. Do you want her on the stage? And since when is your cousin someone you care what they want? Your father didn't interfere with your brother's night. What gives him the right to interfere with yours?" Maggie replies, "No, that's not true. Tom let Alexsis and Teddy perform on Tuesday." 

Sonoma ignores that and continues "I will leave the stage only if that is what you truly want. However if I do you may want to send someone to the El Parador to see if they can get Ruby here.  If I leave it only Ruby will be able to get that tone-deaf bellowing peacock and her piano pounding simpering husband -to- be off this stage tonight, otherwise you will watch as all of your profits walk out of the door." Maggie tells Sonoma "Look, I don't want my father to be angry with me. Let them play for a few minutes, you can use a break." Sonoma stands up from the piano and looks Maggie straight in the eye "I hope you enjoy the rest of your life in Denver under that man's roof letting him run your life." With that she leaves the stage and goes to cover the floor, first letting Dorita know that the night's work here has been a lost cause and that Maggie will never take a stand that is against her father's wishes.

Meanwhile, the three drunk miners get up from their table and walk over to the table that Miller and Wyman have seated at. One moves up to the chair behind Miller and the other two stand on both sides of Wyman. Both men at the table continue their conversation, giving no attention whatsoever to these men. Katherine patted her pocket, feeling the reassurance of Tom's pistol there. She usually didn't carry it here, but after today she hadn't wanted to leave it behind. She picked up her tray with their drinks and walked boldly up to the table. 

She slid in between Miller and Wyman, using her body to split up the miners group. "How's your evening, gentlemen?" she asked and continued to chatter, keeping herself at the table and hoping the miners wouldn't want to start trouble with a lady there to get hurt.  One of the miners tells Kate "We're going to sit and have a drink with our friends here. Why don't you go and fetch us all a round of beer." None of three however make any attempt to sit down.

Kate didn't want to leave, but she couldn't think of an excuse not to. Her eyes met Mr. Miller's, questioning. "I think you gentlemen still have full drinks over at your table, and there aren't enough chairs here for all of you. I'll be glad to take your money if you'd like fresh ones, but it seems wasteful to leave the others, no?" She turned her head toward the bar. "Jeff, we need more chairs here please."  

Across the room one of the miners leans over and whispers something to Wyman. The half-elf continues to ignore him and talks to Miller as if the other three men weren't there. The miner who whispers says loud enough for others to here "Think you're really smart huh?" Kate stumbled back from the table. "Jeff!" she called, slipping her hand into her pocket, but not bringing it out. "These three men are keeping our guests from enjoying their drinks. Would you escort them to the door, please?"

The man throws a punch towards the side of Wyman's face. Without standing, taking his eyes off his companion or even taking a break in their conversation Wyman thrusts up his left hand and grabs the man by the wrist, stopping it within an inch of the side of his face. Simultaneous to this he uses his right hand to cup the man's elbow. Wyman then moves his left hand down and right hand up, breaking the man's arm. The man behind Miller moves to attack him but Miller counters by swiftly lifting up his mug and flinging the contents of the glass into the man's face.

The fight intensifies as the man on the other side of Wyman lunges at him. Wyman pushes himself off of the table and slides both himself and the chair back, moving away from the table three feet back as the man lands on the floor. Miller stands and tips the table, using it to pin the man on the floor there. The man behind Miller grabs a chair to swing into him. Miller catches the chair and uses it to pull the man forward, flinging him into the overturned table. The man with the broken arm just stands there howling in pain.  Jeff Mills quickly hurries out from behind the bar but both Maggie and William Whipple reach the commotion first. William physically pushes his daughter aside and says "I'll handle this."

Kate took a few angry breaths as she watched William Whipple shove his own daughter. "No sir, the staff and the owner will handle this," she said hands on her hips and eyes angry. "I suggest you return to your table." Sonoma also begins to work at breaking up the fight by removing objects that can be used as weapons and watching to make sure that there are no guns or knifes being drawn.  She stands behind Maggie and says "It's now or never.  Take charge or decide to leave.”

Whipple yells to Kate "This is your fault Kale, you should have thrown out these Mexican troublemakers when they first showed up." His yelling at Kate has one unanticipated side effect, the entire Saloon comes to a complete halt and silence follows. 

Miller is the first to speak and in his thick English accent exclaims "Sir, your conclusion that we are troublemakers is as inaccurate as your calling us Mexicans. I happen to be from England and my associate Mr. Wyman is Peruvian although he also holds a British passport.  We happen to be here in the United States on a diplomatic mission and have paperwork signed by your President Chester A. Arthur to that effect. My associate and I came here tonight upon the invitation of this Saloon's owner, Maggie Whipple. Obviously that was a mistake, for as kind and gracious a host as she is others do not share that sentiment. 

You may not have noticed it Sir, but it was these three men who began the altercation. We attempted to mind our own business until the first punch was thrown. We will take our leave. Please feel free to forward an invoice to us at the El Parador for any damages to the facility or medical services for these men. Thank you." And with that both Miller and Wyman depart. Before anything else can be said Teddy starts banging on the keyboards and Alexsis starts to yell to the crowd "Okay everybody, let's have us some fun." She then starts a round of sing-along bar songs and encourages everyone to join in.

Sonoma marches up to Whipple and says, “Congratulation sir.  You have just insulted the most powerful men in town, because of an assumption that one race is better than another. I am glad to see that your daughter is much more open-minded than you. However I find the way you treat her and other people appalling. I'm amazed with the fact that with your attitude you were ever able to run a saloon or any business.”

Whipple balls up his fists and it looks as though he is going to punch Sonoma. Before he can however two large burly hands clamp onto both of his arms. William Whipple looks back to see who has grabbed him and says "Let go of me Mills, or you're fired." Jeff replies, "No sir, I work for Tom and Maggie, not you, and they hired me to be the bouncer. That means keeping things under control. Your nephew and his girl are helping to bring this situation back to normal and I'm not letting anyone prevent that, including you. Why don't we both help these injured gentlemen outside." 

Whipple just stares at Jeff Mills, his face still beet red with anger. Another voice, that of Job Kane says "I'll help you out Jeff. Too noisy in here now to focus on my game so I called it a night." William Whipple reluctantly assists Jeff and Job with removing the three miners from the Lone Star. Job whisper to 'Louise' "I'd suggest you not be here when Mr. Whipple returns."

As William Whipple made a fool of himself, Kate continued to stand straight and look him in the eye. Her glare didn't shift even as Mr. Miller spoke. After the men left and Jeff and Job got Whipple to help take the injured out, she picked up her tray. "I am not required to stand here and be insulted, and I will not tolerate it a second time. With your permission, Mrs. Whipple, I'll return to my work." Teddy's playing was an affront to her ears as she moved through the room, back straight and stiff. The singing was worse. Anger was still boiling inside her, but she tried to hide it as she went back to taking care of the customers.

Sonoma looks at Maggie "I'm sorry if you're angry but I needed to say it . As I'm now a deficit to you I'll be leaving for the evening you know where to find me if you need me tomorrow" With that she sticks her head in the kitchen lets her mother know she's going home and leaves.   

The final hour of the evening goes by without incident. Most of Job's players departed after he ended his game but Van Horne switched over to Tony's table and wound up taking everybody's money as he had done at Job's, the game wrapping up at around 11:30 PM  Alexsis provided entertainment for the remainder of the evening although thankfully Maggie decided to relieve her cousin at the piano. It became obvious to Kate that Alexsis's singing range and repertoire of songs was rather limited, but showed that the woman was at least smart enough to stick with what she could do fairly well. 

Jeff Mills got back right away but without Whipple. When Maggie asked about her father Mills replied "He headed over to the Comique to talk to Tom." Most of the patrons depart after Tony's game breaks up, as there was little to keep them there, with Alexsis now repeating songs that she had sung earlier. Maggie goes into the kitchen and thanks Dorita for her help. Dorita says "You are most welcome. Could you please ask Kate to come in here for a minute?" Kate had calmed down somewhat by the time Maggie asked her to step into the kitchen, "Yes Dorita? What can I do for you?"

Dorita exclaims in her mangled version of the English language "I not wizard. Grandfather put magic all over door and window of back wall to keep people out. Sonoma was to cast spell at end of night to take it off, but she go. I need you do that instead."  She hands a jar of rose-colored sand to Kate and says "You to toss on back wall while casting magic spell and use the words "Aka`aka Loko I Ka Ike A Ke Aloha." I ask him and he say that mean "The secrets within me are seen through love" in gnome language. I think that Grandfather a very odd man."

Kate laughed softly. "I think you're right. I've certainly never met another like him." She took the jar and dipped her hand inside. As she tossed several handfuls of the sand against the back wall she repeated, "Aka`aka Loko I Ka Ike A Ke Aloha." She then cast a detect magic cantrip to see if she had successfully removed the spell. The spell appeared to have worked as there is no longer any magical aura. Dorita tries a more mundane method of checking - she opens the back door. She fills up the wooden box with the foodstuffs that she didn't use and says "I ready to go now." 

Kate checks to make sure that Chester is ready to escort them back, seeing him standing out front. The main room is quiet now, with Job and Tony having left. Alexsis and Teddy are sitting close in a corner table with an end of the night nightcap. Jeff says "I'll head down to the Comique to tell Tom and William that we're done." He heads out the door. 

Maggie looks towards Kate and with a dejected sigh says "It looks like I'm done too." Kate walked over and put her arm around Maggie. "I'm so sorry. I wanted so much to help but I lost my temper. I'm going to tell you something, and I hope you won't be angry with me. The trouble tonight came from one thing, the relationship between you and your father. He interfered with your ability to run this business whenever he could, and you allowed him to do so. Without his interference Jeff would just have thrown those miners out and that would have been the end of it. The people you employ are loyal to you. They listen to what you say, not your Father, we will back you up. 

Teddy and Alexsis, I admit Louise and I were probably too strict in trying to keep them off the stage. But Teddy is truly awful at the piano, and we felt that letting them get up there would just be one step in letting your Father take over. You are a grown woman, and unless your father plans to put you on the stage at gunpoint, he can't make you leave. If you don't declare your independence now, he's going to run your life forever. I know you have other concerns, mostly Tom and Flossie, but please consider what I said. I'll see you tomorrow."

Outside Kate joined Dorita and took Mr. Martin's arm. She was truly exhausted. There was only so much energy one person had, and she was reaching the end of hers. She leaned heavily on Mr. Martin's arm as they returned to the El Parador. "Good night Mr. Martin, good night Dorita, thank you," she said quietly before she mounted the stairs and went up to her room. Tomorrow would be better. Lessons with Mr. Gonzales were always a pleasure, and then there would be a ride out to the ranch and time to look over the horses there. She avoided thinking about work tomorrow night. Then Sunday would be blissfully free, with nothing to do but lose at poker in the evening.  Kate loosely braided her hair, got into her nightgown, and climbed gratefully into bed.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 126 ,“The City of Angels ”, Saturday, January 14th, 1882:*

Katherine woke around 9:30 to the sound of rain. She wrapped herself in a soft blue robe, pulled a blanket from her bed, and curled up in a chair by the window to watch it fall. She had never known that you could have too much sunshine. In Massachusetts snow would have fallen long ago. Everything covered in white, but churned and dirty in the streets. She would be warm and cozy inside with a shawl over her shoulders. Writing her letters and playing the piano, maybe preparing for a small dinner party in the evening. And Tom would come home late in the afternoon, stomping snow from his boots and calling out in his light brogue for his "Bonny Katie." She wiped her eyes and watched the rain fall. 

Nearly an hour later she stirred herself, dressed, and went to Mr. Gonzales' room. She left her hair down again. It was just too much trouble to put it up. Kate spoke the words and went into the rooms where her mentor truly lived. The sound of the rain disappeared. She rather missed it. "Good morning," she called out.

"Good Morning Katherine, we were just about to come collect you," Manuel says. He is wearing the same suit and other fancy clothing that Sanoma had seen him in the night before. Also in the room is Simon Bolivar, attired in a fine suit as well. Bolivar says "That is a fine dress you are wearing Mrs. Kale but perhaps you might wish to go change into something a little more formal before we depart. We will be meeting some very special people."

Katherine looked from one to the other. "If I go, do you promise to tell me what's going on when I get back?"  Mr. Gonzales just smiled wider. Kate shook her head and slipped quietly back out and to her room. She crossed the room and opened her trunk. "Formal, hmm?" She dug down to the bottom and pulled out a midnight blue, beaded dress with black embroidery. It left her shoulders exposed, and had a deep neckline that stopped just short of showing too much. She then pulled a dark lace wrap around her shoulders. To finish she put the jeweled clip in her hair and spoke the command words. Her hair spun and lifted, some of the color changing until it was in the style Mr. Gonzales had imagined for her. She then stepped across the hall and back into her mentor's rooms. "Well gentlemen, will this do?"

"You look lovely" Manuel says. "Indeed," Bolivar states. Manuel says "Follow me. He then opens the entranceway to the Mansion and enters, Bolivar and Kate following. They walk into his workshop. Once there he gathers up various components and deposits them in his brazier. He calls the two women close and says "I am going to start and incantation. I want you both to hold hands and when I extend my hands outward each of you take one with your other hand." 

He begins to cast the spell, which requires considerable hand gestures and elaborate incantations from which Kate discerns words in Latin, Greek and French. He then thrusts out his hands as a pink colored smoke rises up from the brazier and encompasses the three of them.  It felt odd to hold a strange man's hand, but Kate forgot all about that in watching Mr. Gonzales perform the incantation. She still had no idea where they were going. It didn't seem long before pink smoke rose up and a hand came toward her through the cloud. Kate grasped it firmly and held on tight.

The pink smoke intensified and then dissipated. They were no longer in the workshop. The three were inside of what appeared to be a large hotel room, essentially a two bedroom suite. They were in the center of a living room with leather sofas and chairs. Off from the room were the bedrooms on two sides, each with a large king sized four-corner posted beds with hand-quilted comforters atop each. Oriental style wool carpets covered the floors. The rooms were lit by electric light fixtures. A large picture window was on one wall and the sun was shining through the curtains. Noises that she associated with busy cities could be heard from outside.

Katherine released Bolivar's hand, but moved her other hand so she had now taken her teachers arm. This place was elegant and rich. It felt a great deal like home, but far richer. "Where are we, Professeur aimé?" He replies "We are at the Nadeau Hotel, the finest hotel in the city.” "And which city would that be?" he asks. "Los Angeles, California" is his reply.   He continues, “ Remi Nadeau is a Canadian of French descent. He arrived here in 1859 where he began his career in the transportation industry, starting with just two mules and a wagon. His Cerro Gordo Freighting Company now has stations in sixty-five towns and cities throughout the southwestern United States and he has branched out into other ventures. Comes, let me show you the building's main attraction" 

They head out into a hallway where a large metal gated box with a man standing inside it stands. Bolivar says "Mrs. Kale, have you ever seen an elevator before? This is the first one in this region of the country. You can travel vertically from one floor to another without benefit of stairs and it is totally mechanical in nature rather than magical!"  She replies, "I have not, sir; a marvelous invention indeed. Especially when one has need to move a great many things from one floor to another. Will we be riding, sir?"

"Indeed" he replies. They enter the contraption and the gate is shut. There are four levers before the operator numbered on through four.   "Lobby sirs?" the man asks. "Yes" Bolivar replies. The man moves the lowest lever and the square room descends. She watches as three floors pass by with the box stopping in the lobby of the grand hotel. 

They head outside to the curb where street signs indicate that the four-story hotel is at the corners of First and Spring Streets. Manuel tells Kate "We came to the city last night for dinner along with Antonio. My initial spell had to bring us to a place outside of the city, where we wouldn't be observed arriving by magic. We decided to save the long walk back by renting the hotel room to leave from, especially since we were coming back again today." 

They wait for a short while as various wagons and carriages ride by. Finally a very fancy carriage pulls up to the curb and the driver steps down and opens the door for the trio. Bolivar offers his hand to assist Kate up and inside. There are two people seated inside upon the bench on one side of the carriage so Kate and her two companions sit on the other. Kate looks up at the two people. One is a heavy-set man with a balding head and white mutton-chops flowing across his face. The other is a female wood elf who Kate instantly recognizes. She appears to be a little bit older than she had been in the photograph found in the rustlers’ cave but is clearly the same young woman. 

Bolivar gestures to Kate and says, "This is Manuel's apprentice, Katherine Kale. May I introduce you to James R. Toberman, the previous Mayor of this city, and his employee Consuela Hernandez." The woman smiles and says "Mrs. Kale, it is a pleasure to meet you. I hear that you are the one who found me." "The pleasure is mine, Miss Hernandez. Mr. Toberman, how do you do?" Katherine said politely. "I only found some items which belonged to you and asked about them, It is these gentlemen who have the skills required to find you. I hope you'll forgive my surprise. Two days ago I was told there was no hope of returning those items to their owner."

Consuela replies "Those items are of a past life and I no longer have need of them, although the return of my family photograph would be appreciated. My life in Bolivia ended over twenty years ago. My family was killed by the Military Dictator, as was a servant girl who was believed to be me. Family friends smuggled me out of the county and to safety here in California. I have been working for Mr. Toberman for most of the years since that time." 

An awkward silence follows until Toberman decides give them a brief history of the city. He says, "This community last year celebrated its Centennial. This settlement was first established on September 4th, 1781 as the Pueblo of Los Angeles with forty-two settlers from Mexico, mostly wood elves and a few African ogres. The city’s first mayor was a wood elf named Jose Vanegas. The first human visited in 1805, a New England ship captain named John Shaler who set up the first trade with the city. The United States claimed California from Mexico in 1846 and fighting between the two countries took place right here in the city. A census in 1848 showed the city to have 248 humans, 1798 elves, 3 ogres and 3 gnomes. The 1949 gold rush brought tens of thousands to California and the Los Angeles county was formally established in 1850. 

Most of the next twenty years were filled with tragedies. In 1855 and again in 1857 major earthquakes damaged much of the city and killed many. The city sent 163 troops to fight with the Union Army in the great war, a large number of whom never returned.  During the war years the city was ravaged by a smallpox epidemic which killed most of the elvan population. And a steamship blew up in the harbor, killing over two dozen and seriously injuring as many more. 

But the city recovered from those events and prospered. I served as Mayor for six years, from 1872 to 1874 and again from 1878 until earlier this week. As of last year our population numbered over 11,000. When silver was discovered in your Arizona county in 1877 much of the city’s population left for there seeking to strike it rich. But last year after the railroads connected this city to the East new populations began to swell in and a massive building campaign has been raging ever since. During these last four years I have brought electric lights, mass transit and fiscal integrity to the city. 

While the Spanish quarter of the city remains one-story adobe houses the downtown area is now growing with multi-story buildings. Plans are on the board for several more grand hotels much like the Nadeau where you are staying. The southern areas are still planted with fields of barley.  That too will soon be replaced by homes and businesses. But it is these buildings that we are approaching near Main and First Streets that I wanted to show to you." 

The carriage stops beside a large brick three-story building that looks to have once been either a hotel or boarding house. The windows are boarded up and iron chains and locks are fixed to the front door. A tall man dressed in a brown suit and top hat is standing near the doorway and takes out a key chain to unlock the locks, unbars the door and then opens it. He enters first carrying a lantern and the others follow. 

They tour the building. The rooms are in reasonably good shape, with hardwood floors and fireplaces in each room. The staircases appear to be quite sturdy.  Each of the upper two stories has twenty individual 12-foot square rooms. The lower floor has six of these rooms and several other larger rooms. Katherine was quiet as they toured the abandoned building. It must have been a grand place once upon a time, but she was confused as to why they were in it. Mr. Toberman's pride in his city was evident, but the flow of information had stopped once they entered the building. 

They then depart and the man relocks the building. He hands some papers to Toberman and then wishes him a good day. Toberman says, "Shall we?" and gestures to a fair sized restaurant adjacent to the building. "Of course." Kate again linked her arm with her teacher's, but she kept her first few steps small so they fell behind slightly. "You will think I am nothing but questions today," she said quietly. "But what was that all about?"

Toberman says "Mrs. Kale. Stories such as yours and Consuela's are not rare. This town has seen hundreds of women who have tragically lost their families and become alone. Unlike the two of you, most women who find themselves in that situation lack the friends and finances to help persevere. That is especially true of those of wood elvan descent. Now that I am no longer Mayor I am looking to establish some philanthropic endeavors to benefit the city. That building would be the first, a place for women who life has mistreated to live together. It will be a place for them to start life anew and learn the skills of new professions." 

While this conversation is going on they enter the huge adjacent wooden restaurant. Kate notices the exterior coat of white paint is cracked and pealing. The carved woodwork around the windows is weatherbeaten. The large blue and white sign over the door reading "Las Pueblo Restaurante" is also cracked and faded.  The restaurant starts with a vast lobby, 20 by 40 feet and lined on all walls with various couches. The cloth or leather on most of the couches is also slit and padding from below can be seen through. A waiter shows the five inside and to a table. 

The interior consists of one vast room 100 feet wide and 75 feet long. Most of the interior is filled with chairs and tables, although only around 20 tables near the side windows have been set. The single-story building has a high ceiling, twenty feet up, with elaborate candle chandeliers that are currently devoid of candles. Two doors in the rear lead to a large kitchen. The other side of the room has a large stage, fifteen feet out and running most of the 75-foot length of the building. A full-sized grand piano sits atop of it. Curtains are on both sides of the stage, with ropes to draw them. The curtains also show tears and the ends of the rope is frayed. 

Toberman continues "Consuela began working for me as a maid but in the last four years while I was preoccupied with running the city she has become the manager of my household. I can see that her skills far outshine that of a household servant. I plan to have her be the manager of the women's home." The waiter arrives and Toberman orders for the group and a white wine is served along with soup and salad for each. 
As they sat down to lunch Katherine imagined what this restaurant must have looked like before it fell into disrepair. Her eyes kept moving back to the piano. It looked like a beautiful instrument. Kate listened carefully to the others talking but kept mostly quiet. She was surprised to find that she had eaten most of her soup and salad without thinking. 

Consuela says "I would welcome the opportunity to run such a place."  "As would I, although I don't imagine I have the skills to do so. And for now I have another task," Kate said, glancing over at Mr. Gonzales.  They continue the meal. Consuela then gestures to the restaurant and says "When I first came to the city this was the finest establishment one could find. But the elvan owners died in the smallpox epidemic and the owners since then have been unable to maintain it, but enough remains for you to still picture the grandeur that was once here."   

Toberman then tells Kate "I plan to attach my name to the women's home in order to help attract financial backing for it. But this restaurant will be the main financing. The owners are hopeful to sell and if we can restore it, well, what a place it would be for this rapidly growing city. When this building is fully functioning again it would provide ample employment for all of the women living next door." 

Manuel then leans over and takes Kate's hand. He looks her directly in the eye and says, "Of course we would first need to make sure everyone in the city knows that the restaurant is under new management. The best way to do that would be for it to have a new name. How does the name "Maggie's" sound to you?"

It was as if the sun came up over Katherine's face.   She squeezed Mr. Gonzales' hand. "It couldn't be more perfect. She'll be so happy. She told me once how she missed having other women around her, and how she wanted to make a kind of oasis for people at the Lone Star. Here she could do it on a much grander scale." 

She turned to Mr. Toberman. "This is a wonderful project you're taking on. It is strange to say it, but in many ways I'm fortunate. I got on the stage on the right day, and met people who changed my life. The grief can make one feel very heavy. It makes it hard to see any future. I can't imagine what it must be like for women without my luck."

Toberman asks Kate "Could you please tell me about this Maggie Whipple person? Mr. Gonzales seems to think that she would be a good manager for this establishment. I'm thinking that she would retain half ownership and the financial trust fund for the woman's shelter would own the other half. Mr. Gonzales seemed to indicate that she would have $ 2,000 to invest in the venture."

Kate replies, "Yes, she and her brother are selling their Saloon in Promise City so he can buy into the family business in Denver. She has changed in the two weeks since I've known her. She was always a kind and generous woman, but lately some of her long held beliefs have been challenged and I've been delighted to see that she has expanded her mind to accept other views. Lately she has been trying to convince her brother that members of all races should be welcome in their establishment. 

She has been very kind to me, and from talking with her I know that she has a desire to care for others. They even have rooms for all the employees at her establishment, although I have chosen to remain at the El Parador.  It was Maggie who hired myself and my friend Ruby to work at the Lone Star, and as far as I can tell it is she who does most of the day to day management. She has two years worth of managing a saloon under her belt, and she grew up in one as well.   If I may say so, management skills can be learned. The compassionate and understanding nature required for this kind of endeavor cannot be. Maggie possesses that nature and business sense as well."

Toberman replies "Then it sounds like she would do well here."  The conversation turns to smalltalk rather then business matters when the main course is served, a fish and rice plate. Toberman waits until all of the restaurant's employees are well out of earshot before continuing the discussion and keeping his voice low. He states "The owners of both buildings are looking to sell. The latest tax assessments have this building valued at $ 12,000 and the hotel next door at $ 9,000. However, considerable back taxes are owed on both and between that and the much-needed renovations there has been little interest from any potential buyers. I believe that if I agree to cover the back taxes I should be able to talk each buyer down to one-third of the assessed value, so your Mrs. Whipple's $ 2,000 would cover her half of the restaurant. 

Once we have title of ownership, since I still wield considerable influence with the City Council and given the altruistic purpose I am planning for, I should be able to get them to waive the back taxes. Then I will approach the various businessmen in town for donations of materials for the renovations for both buildings." 

Bolivar speaks up next. "My reputation proceeds me among the wood Elvan people on both continents and I have always been able to influence people to join a good cause. I anticipate being able to solicit enough volunteer labor for all of the renovations. We should be able to get both buildings opened within a few months, possibly sooner."

Katherine listened as the others made thier plans, wishing there was something she could offer. "Since it will be several months, when would you want Maggie to arrive?" Manuel says, "Oh, she'd be needed here right away. We should probably talk about the logistics of her getting out here some time after the meal."
"Shall I bring Maggie over to the El Parador this afternoon, or would you like to come over to the Lone Star?" "We can talk later," he says. 

The dessert, a strawberry topped cake, is then served. Toberman pays the bill and tells Katherine "A pleasure to meet you." They return to their carriage and Bolivar, Manuel and Katherine are brought back to the Nadeau.  They head up to the room and Manuel says "About Maggie, you are going to have to talk to her as soon as possible about this, and here's why. What do you honestly think Mr. William Whipple will say and do if Maggie were to announce that she's coming out here alone with half of the money from the Lone Star that would otherwise go to him?"

She replies, "I think he would say he's going to beat some sense into her, and do it. He's a terrible man, Professeur aimé. Last night.... I don't know if Sonoma spoke to you about it. He screamed at me and would have struck her if Jeff and Job hadn't stopped him." 

Katherine took a deep breath. "I have never seen a temper like that. I never imagined Maggie's fear of disappointing her father might also be fear of physical violence.  But I'm not sure I understand why speaking to her sooner makes a difference. I will go to her as soon as we return if you wish, but how does that avoid an altercation with her father?"

He says, "She leaves him out of it, or rather, she just leaves. Maggie legally owns half of the Lone Star. The town thinks that she and Tom have been fighting since the accusations at the courthouse on Tuesday and last night he spent the evening at the Comique staring at Flossie McKenna the whole night. Her deciding to 'walk out' on 'husband' Tom would seem just the natural course of things. What you need to do is convince her that what she can have here is a better life and then get her together with the buyers of her half of the saloon today at one of the lawyer's offices. Get that transaction done today. She can sign over her half without Tom or William having to know about it. 

Another thing that she told Dorita is that William Whipple is a very religious man, never misses church on Sunday. Well, one Sunday a month a Greek/Roman Priest visits Promise City and that day is tomorrow. So from 8:00 AM until around noon William Whipple, Tom Whipple, Teddy Whipple and Alexsis Downy will all tied up in church. Maggie just has to come up with an acceptable excuse to not to go and that will give her an hour to pack before the 9:00 AM stage to Tombstone and a three hour head start on them once they find out that she's gone. She then catches the train from Tombstone to Tucson and I'll meet her there to bring her the rest of the way. Even if Whipple does follow her trail it will go cold in Tucson and she'll be forever free of that awful man."

Kate says, "I'll do the best I can. It's a wonderful opportunity for her, but to leave the Lone Star and go to a big city where she doesn't know anyone would be frightening. The work is perfect for her though. I think I can convince her. What I don't like is that this depends on her getting away from her family tomorrow morning. And honestly, on me getting to see Maggie today. If William Whipple decides he doesn't want me to see his daughter, I'm not strong enough to get past him physically." 

Kate sighed and then smiled as they walked back through the hotel. "Thank you for this morning, gentlemen. What could be better? A wonderful opportunity for my friend, a chance to play dress up for me, and a few hours where I feel myself again. Places like this were my life for a long time, and there are days when I miss it."

Bolivar says "And your company was a pleasure to enjoy. One added piece of incentive, I've rented this suite for the next month so this is would be where she will be staying until the women's home is completed. Consuela will use the other bedroom and she won't find a better friend or city guide than her." Manuel sets up the brazier and begins the spell again. Kate and Simon each take one of his hands and they teleport back to his Mansion. Bolivar takes his leave of the other two. Manuel tells Kate "I'll be ready to leave in around two hours to head out to that horse ranch. Good luck."

"I'll be ready," Kate said and returned to her room. The rain was still pouring down and the streets would be muddy. She decided against putting on a dress and instead put on the new riding clothes she'd bought at Lacey's store and her stout boots. After removing the hair clip she braided her hair and let it hang down her back and put on a heavy jacket to keep the rain off.  At the last moment she dashed off a note for Jake and Ruby in case they weren't downstairs. She dashed down the stairs.

Kate reaches the Cantina and sees Jeff Mills sitting with Chester at a table and enjoying a large meal that is in front of him. She approaches the table and he stops eating "Hello Kate. Dorita insisted on treating me to a big lunch as my reward for helping to save Louise last night."  Kate then realizes that her next task has just gotten much easier when she hears Maggie's voice from out in the kitchen talking to Dorita. "Is that Maggie I hear?" she asks. Jeff says "Yeah, she insisted on helping Dorita cook this up for me. It's not often I get treated like a king! Plus it's raining today so for the first time in four days I don't have to spend the whole day up on the Lone Star roof laying bricks. It's a welcomed break." Chester adds "And since he didn't want to eat alone I also get treated!"


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 127 ,“Playing in the Mud”, Saturday, January 14th, 1882:*

On the morning of Saturday, January 14th, the light of dawn fails to fall upon the southeast Arizona town of Promise City. That is because the day turns out to be one of those very rare days for this region that is filled with overcast skies and rainfall. The sound of rain striking against the windows and walls wakes most of the residents of the El Parador, but being a Saturday, most just go back to sleep.  Nanuet and Maska had spent the night outside in the grove and had awakened at the first distant sound of thunder. The unmistakable smell of oncoming rain was immediately noticed. 

They then saw a light on inside the church and the priest Thomas Valez ushering him inside. Nanuet was waiting for the rain to come. It had been quite a while since he had felt the rain on his skin. Just then he noticed the priest motioning for him to come inside. At first he hesitated but then realized that he was not just offering shelter and thought there might be some other need. He released Maska and then gathered his belongings and jogged briskly over to the church.  Valez offers him a place to sit.  Shortly thereafter, listening to the rain on the roof, he fell back to sleep.  

It is almost noon before Ruby untangles herself from Jake as slowly as she can. She doesn’t want to disturb him or give him any reason to know she is leaving. She finally gets up and quietly heads back to her room. Jake makes a soft snore as she is leaving but he doesn’t seem to wake. She gets dressed in her traveling outfit and packs away her nightgown. She takes Jake’s shirts and heads back to his room before leaving. She leaves the shirts on his table, folded but shabbily. Then she makes her way back over to the bed. She stands over him for a moment, watching him sleep, smiling. She leans over him and kisses his lips then whispers. “Good bye, Mr. Cooke.” 

She doesn’t hesitate before turning and walking out, closing the door behind her. She gets outside, and the rain is pouring down. She pulls up the collar on her jacket and, head down, hurries over to the stagecoach office. She goes into the office and when she exits she then walks over to the coach. Seeing Mr. Nevers preparing to leave she steps up into the coach and takes a seat, shaking the rain off her.

Warm and cozy Jake hears the rain and a little part of his brain notes that and lets the rest of him sleep. He is aware of Ruby leaving bed, but he is still warm, comfortable and confident from last nights conversations and later activities. Someone comes into his room but a part of him recognizes Ruby's movement and then her voice so it let's him sleep. He doesn't really hear what she says, she'll wake me if she really wants me to hear it. But when the door closes with a click a different part of his brain says to him, Ruby wasn't barefoot walking around the room. 

Jake's eyes pop open. He doesn't leap up, but his brain starts to kick in. After a couple of minutes he gets out of bed feeling pretty good considering what happened yesterday. He drags on some pants and throws on a shirt. As he is looking for his derringer he notices his secret wallet on the night stand next to the box of jewelry. He opens the box and sees that it is full, so he sticks it under the covers out of view. He puts his derringer and wallet in their hidden spots, jams his feet into his boots and heads for the door. He stumbles a bit as his feet squeeze into the bottoms. He makes his way to Ruby's room, knocks and says in a cheery voice, "Ruby, hey girl you in there?". There is no answer. He opens the door and the room is missing the mess that ought to be there. He sighs and whispers "Crap." 

He walks down stairs and finds Dorita, "Buenes Diaz Senora, or should I say Buenes Tardes? Have you seen Senorita West?"  Dorita eyes Jake with his hair a mess, shirt not tucked in and misbuttoned and shakes her head at him and says, "She leaves short while ago. You let me fix..." she says reaching for his shirt. "Did she go out to the horses?" He asks, and she shakes her head no. He pulls away before she can get hold of his buttons, "Gracias." and he heads out the front of the Cantina into the rain.

Jake trudges through what is quickly becoming a morass of mud where the street used to be. By the time he gets to the stage office his shirt is soaked and sticking to his skin and the cold water dripping from his hair is getting into his eyes. He intercepts the stage driver as he is coming around horses to the door side of the coach. "Chuck." Jake motions to the man, speaks to him quietly and briefly, then hands him $2. Chuck Nevers nods and just stands and watches Jake who is beginning to resemble a drowned water rat. 

Jake suppresses a shiver from the cold and flings open the door to the stage but does not enter or get any closer. He holds out his left hand which is closed around something, "You forgot this." he says without expression. Ruby doesn't immediately respond and he adds, "Don't make me stand out here in the cold rain any longer than I have to." The rain drips off his extended arm onto the thick mud at his feet.

Ruby is completely caught off guard by Jake’s presence. “Jake, you should be in bed resting, not standing out in the rain. You will get sick!” Then she sees his outstretched hand. With a furrowed brow she reaches for his hand. “What did I forget…”

When she leans forward he pulls hard on her arm and then ducks slightly catching her across his shoulder. She starts to kick and punch him. "A number of things." He takes a step back but it's slow and difficult with the extra weight of Ruby across his shoulder. "First off, that I was going to chase you where ever you went, secondly that I have the advantage and third if you recall I don't play fair." He takes a few more arduous steps while talking all the while Ruby's struggling becomes more intense. He slips slightly at the same time her knee strikes him in the chest. He falls landing on his back in the mud with an audible squish. Ruby pivots to get off and land on her feet but instead ends up sitting on him. He quickly slaps his soaked and muddy arm across her lap. Making no move to get up or free himself from the sticky mud he says to her, "You are either going to have to shoot me or tell me truthfully that I don't mean anything to you to get rid of me."

Ruby tries to get off Jake but he has a strong grip on her. Between that and it being slippery, still pouring rain, she falls over in the mud next to him. He quickly grabs her and holds her down on the ground. There are tears pouring out of her eyes and she looks like she is hysterical. She finally starts to calm down and Jake realizes that Ruby is not crying, but laughing. She shakes her head at him, “Well, at least I know you WOULD come for me if I were to run away, Mr. Cooke. But I thought we decided yesterday that was not the path for me anymore. I was going to ask nice Mr. Nevers over there to get us a new bottle of bourbon, since we opened our other one last night. But I’m sure now he thinks we’re both nuts and might not be willing to get us any alcohol…” 

“And as for you, if it hasn’t been clear, you do mean something to me, more than I would even like to admit to myself. In only two short weeks you stole something that I never thought could or would be stolen and yes, that gives you all the advantage you will ever need.”  Ruby lays still looking up at Jake, her hair strewn everywhere, now also covered in mud and soaking wet. “Oh and I was going to suggest baths today…” she says with a smile.

Jake sticks both his hands in the mud and then grabs her face firmly and give her a kiss, leaving muddy hand prints on both sides of her face. He climbs off her, slipping once as he does so and helps her up. When she is finally standing upright he says "Fourth, I only open my mouth to change feet." He offers her his arm, "Well, you came here to talk to nice Mr Nevers what are you waiting for?"

Ignoring the small crowd that has gathered, Ruby smiles at Jake before slipping her way over to Mr. Nevers. She has a quick chat with him, and Jake sees her hand him a $10 bill. She makes her way back to Jake and takes his hand. As they walk back to the Cantina Ruby looks at him sideways, “Have I ever told you that you are irresistible?”   When they get to the Cantina Dorita refuses to let them back in, shaking her head and pointing at the trail of mud they are leaving behind them. She sends Pedro up to their rooms to fetch clothes for them and sends them on their way to the bathhouse.

While they are waiting, Jake sees Chester and calls him over.  Jake, what the heck happened..."  Jake holds up a hand. "We fell. Listen, go up to my room and get the cannon we talked about and have a look. Try not to blow up the Cantina. Also while you are up there," Jakes switches to a whisper, "there is a small box under the blanket. Keep it secret but hold onto it for me until I get back from cleaning up." Jake goes back to normal voice, "Feel free to take the weapon with you, maybe head out to Flints to try it out some time. I don't know what to do with it, but if you are going to be helping out this group and Riley's dreams are more than dreams...." Jake kicks some mud out the door. "Anyway, you got the background to figure those things out I think."

Jake and Ruby get their change of clothes and slog over to the bath house. Laurie Gilson is startled by their appearance but recovers and welcomes them. "We'll take a room." Jake says handing her $2 "The works." It looks like Laurie is going to say something but Jake interrupts her in a low voice, "I promise I won't look," and winks. 

They are starting to get chilled from standing in rain soaked, mud drenched, cold clothing. Even so, Ruby keeps looking at Jake and laughing. Eventually he laughs too. When the hot water is ready they quickly remove the clothing and climb into the tubs, Jake taking a little longer to make sure his derringer is not obvious but in reach of the tub. Ruby notices and says, "Are you afraid of me?" Jake replies deadpan, "Yes, but that," pointing with his thumb, "wouldn't even slow you down." 

They soak quietly for a while, the chill receding, Jake is less industrious than Ruby in washing up. Ruby offers to wash Jake's hair and he doesn't turn her down. They talk about nothing, finish up and get dressed. Jake wiggles his hand where is Colt should be. "I feel naked. I want to go see Wyatt, but first let's go back to the Cantina. Want to come with me?" She gives him a quick hug and says, "Of course."  Back at the Cantina they look for Chester and any of the others before heading back up to their rooms.

As Jake gets to his door Ruby calls to him down the hall, "I'm STARVING, I'll meet you downstairs. You need to eat too!"  Ruby opens her door, dumps her muddy clothes on the floor and grabs her other travel jacket and her hat. She leaves her wet hair down for the moment so it can dry. She heads back downstairs. Finding Dorita she kindly asks for some lunch for her and Jake. Ruby chooses a table and sits, waiting for anyone to show up.

Jake throws the muddy clothes into the corner of his room and notes that he has precious little left to wear that isn't covered in mud or blood. He shrugs and straps on his Colt, puts his knife in it's boot sheath, and grabs his duster and hat. He joins Ruby down stairs where the smell of Dorita's cooking reminds him how hungry he really was.

Ruby smiles when she sees Jake come down. He takes a seat next to her. "So.. I wonder where everyone is? I was sure they would want to check on you to make sure you are still in one piece. Maybe sleeping late with all this rain?"  Dorita brings out some steaming hot soup and warm bread and they dig in. "I wonder how it went with the Lone Star last night?" Ruby asks. 

He replies, are those early birds sleeping late? Besides it's already way past noon." He has another bite. "I'm sure it went just fine for Maggie. She only had her father and brother trying to sabotage her, no Ruby to hold the crowd and if that Van Horne guy showed up no income from poker. I'll be she had a pleasant evening." Jake eats some more and then says in a low voice, "Which reminds me, something is not right with that Van Horne guy. Watch him next time he is playing poker and tell me what you see. If you follow me. Nobody is that good all the time, he has some kind of help."

While Ruby continues to eat, "I had a drink with him last week. He seemed nice enough. But sure I'll check him out." Ruby pauses and smiles, "Now HE is the one who gave me my first taste of Kentucky Bourbon..." Jake makes a face somewhere between a frown and a grimace as she says this. Ruby catches Jake's face and quickly adds.. "But YOU Mr. Cooke shared my first bottle and THAT was much more important..." 

Ruby stops eating suddenly and the smile drops off her face. "I didn't tell you. I got in a fight yesterday, with Mr. Gonzales and Sanoma. I was, um, upset... and I thought Mr. Gonzlaes was more worried about Maggie..." Ruby blushes slightly. "I hope he's not still mad." Ruby tells Jake most of the story of what happened, leaving out some of Sanoma's truths about herself.  Jake listens quietly to her story. "I don't know him well like you do, but it doesn't seem that he really wants much from you. Hmmm. Well I blew my top at everyone too, even the guy at the post office." Jake laughs. "Though not as dramatically as you."

Ruby laughs and shrugs, "I guess I don't so anything without drama, that's just my life. But yes, I am sure Mr. Gonzales doesn't want much from me, he has been very kind and I told him so. I guess I just had a hard time accepting him helping Maggie over me.' Ruby shrugs again. "But it's all in the past, I hope. Gods, I am still hungry!" Ruby jumps up and goes into Dorita's kitchen. A moment laster she is ushered out with a push, carrying some kind of pastry. She gets back to the table. "I have no idea what it is but it smells good!" She gives one to Jake and sits back down to eat it.

As Jake finishes the pastry he says to Ruby, "Let's make a quick trip over to the marshalls office, I want to make sure he finds out who he's holding before something happens."  "What do you think is going to happen?"  "I don't know," he replies, "but lets get ahead of the odds for a change, shall we?"  They dress up against the rain and make their way to the Marshall's office. 

"Hello Wyatt, did the bank robber who got shot in the bank", Jake unconsciously rubs his chest scars, "survive. And do you know who he is?" Wyatt replies, "Sure, Pinto Joe Weems. Doc Eaton still has him, says it's still touch and go." He then says, "Let's head outside to chat" while gesturing back towards the jail cell where Pamela Yeats is sitting. Jake nods and they head out back. Ruby takes a quick look around to see if there is anything out of place, not seeing anything.

They head outside and Wyatt says "Didn't want to really talk in front of her. About Weems, he's scum. The only thing keeping me from putting a bullet through his head right now is that he could lead me to Douglas. Do you have any leads on that? Anything one of them might have let slip during the robbery to indicate where they might be going?"

"I don't have anything on that, but you may want to hold on that bullet." Jake says looking Wyatt in the eyes very seriously. "The outlaws that shot your brother were hired and organized by Weems. At least that is what one of them told me when we caught him. I for one would like to know who hired Weems. And I have a list of serial numbers of $20 bills that was used to pay them off that probably comes from the Tombstone bank."

"Oh and Shotgun Sally mentioned that she would come back for "Joe" on her way out," Ruby adds casually. Earp says "I suspected that much, word is they're a couple. Weems is still at Doc Eaton's but so is my brother Warren in case the New Douglas Gang decides to come back for him. Warren is Virgil's Deputy Marshall from Tombstone. He'll be going back there tomorrow so if you get me that information about the money he can check it out."

Ruby asks, "Any way we can go see Weems ourselves? We'd like to ask him a few questions, a few things of personal interest that is..."   Wyatt replies, "I don't mind but Warren was told not to let anybody in except for me and the Doc and he doesn't know either of you. And I don't want to leave Pamela in here without somebody watching her. They busted her husband out of the Tombstone Jail when nobody was in the office so they might try doing that here too to get her out."

"What happened to her husband? I was a bit occupied at the time," Ruby glances at Jake, "And didn't have a chance to find out."  Wyatt replies, "I happened to him. He's over at Lester's Funeral Parlor. Got a shot into one of the Koontz brothers too but he managed to get away. " "Well, Mr. Earp, you certainly earn your pay. How impressive that you shot two of them," Ruby says faking some admiration. "As for speaking with Weems, when will you be able to let your brother know we are coming?"

Earp replies, "I'm expecting the Doc to stop by to see me sometime this afternoon with an update. I can have him stop by the Cantina and bring you back with him if you'd like." Ruby looks to Jake, who gives her a nod. "Sure," she says sweetly, "That'll be great. Thanks Mr. Earp," as she reaches out her hand to him, "And I hope the information we get can be helpful to us both."  Jake also gives him a firm handshake and they head off. 

"What now?" says Ruby when they are out of earshot. "I want to pick up my new jacket but otherwise I am free for the afternoon." Jake replies, "I want to look for someone at the Cantina, let's get your jacket and then go back there." They head to Frye's. Ruby apologizes for not picking up her jacket on Friday as she tries it on and he responds, "That's ok, I added a few special touches and needed some extra time anyway." She tells them that sitting in the tub with her pants on was successful and she is greatful for the advice. Ruby gives him her trademark smile as she pays him for the jacket. He wraps it in a bag so it doesn't get wet in the rain. 

Jake takes the bag from Ruby with one hand and takes her hand with the other. As it is still pouring out they run back to the Cantina.

When Nanuet woke several hours later in addition to Valdez there was one other person inside, an elderly wood elf woman who Valdez introduced as Mother Jimenez. She explains that she is a Mexican-Indian Bruja, a word that Nanuet recognizes as meaning 'witch woman'. 

Thomas Valdez introduced him to a fragile looking elf woman named Mother Jiminez. Nanuet smiled at her and she immediately responded. She then hands Nanuet a glass vial filled with black liquid and tells him "You will need this for Ihuaivulu."  "Ihuaivulu?" Nanuet said taking the vial from the woman and cautiously sniffing it. "What is that? And what is this liquid?"

She replies "Ihuaivulu is from the Andes Mountains. It is here now. It does not belong here. You will need the vial. Mix the blood with sand and put on your weapons, but do not touch the mud with hands or any other thing you want to keep." He exclaims, "Huh? What does it not belong here, it here now mean? And what kind of weapons? Just blades or guns too? Or ammo for guns maybe? Wait, how do you even know what I will need, I have never seen you before!"

She says "I am one with the earth. The time has come for a change in the earth's guardians. These times are pivitol ones. They transpire but once every several centuries, as one of the ten earth spirit grants leave to this world and another comes to take its place. The path that this world will now take is directly dependent upon you. May your choices be the correct ones."  She then falls into a deep meditative trance. Valdez tells Nanuet "She will not speak again for quite some time, hours, perhaps even days."

Nanuet is taken aback by the talk of the path of the world being dependant on him. He staggers a bit and puts his hand to his mouth. He sees that Valdez is speaking, but does not fully hear the words. He turns with wide eyes and a blank expression on his face towards Valdez and says "Muh muh muh.... my choices? The path that this world will now take is directly dependant on me? Please tell me everything you know in regards to this situation."

He replies "I am sorry, I do not know her very well myself. She has taught me a few nature spells but usually she stays in her home. Perhaps you may wish to talk to Mother Jimenez's apprentice instead." Nanuet breathes deeply and says "Yes... where is her apprentice? Can I speak with her now?" Valdez says "You should be able to find her over at the hotel. She's the hotel owner's daughter, Sanoma. You've probably met her before."

Nanuet coughs loudly. "Uh, yes, I know her. I thought I knew her quite well, but she continues to surprise me. If you will excuse me Mr. Valdez I will be heading over to the El Parador now." Nanuet heads out into the rain and crosses the street. He didn't realize how late in the day it had become. He entered the cantina and scanned the room quickly. Kate was there talking with Chester and Jeff Mills but no sign of Sonoma. 

"Hi Kate, hi Chester. Have you seen Sonoma? I need to speak with her, I think it is important." Nanuet then realized that he was starving, that he had nothing to eat since the previous evening and the smell of the feast that Jeff and Chester were eating made his stomach growl. "Dorita... is there any chance I can get some food? And have you seen Sonoma around?"

Ruby and Jake storm into the El Parador shaking off the rain and stomping the mud off their boots. Dorita starts to quickly run towards them and stops, Jake guesses that she thought they'd be covered in mud again. Jake tips his hat to her and smiles. Dorita gives him a haughty little smile back and with an exaggerated turn she puts her nose in the air and returns to her work. Ruby just laughs at the two of them. 

They see Katherine, Jeff, Chester and Nanuet who looks like he just came in from the rain. Jake does a little bow and extends his arm towards the others. Ruby does a little curtsey and goes over to join them. Katherine gave Ruby a quick hug and then made a beeline over to Jake. She wrapped her arms around him. "You shouldn't be running around out in the rain, you'll get sick," she said with a little catch in her voice. She held on a little tighter. "Don't scare me like that again."  "Everyone's worried about me being in the rain." He says to the others while looking a little embarassed. Quietly to Katherine "Um, thanks. I'm Ok now." He gives her a gentle hug in return.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 128 ,“Maggie’s Future”, Saturday, January 14th, 1882:*

Nanuet smiles at the couple, then laughs and shakes his head "Well, now everybody is here except the woman I need to speak to. This place has gotten to be just too much." Nanuet pauses and grabs a towel from the bar and begins to dry himself off before continuing. "I have just come back from spending some time across the street at the church. I met someone who is supposed to be Sonoma's mentor. This woman informed me that "the path the world will take is dependant on me and gave me this vial" he says holding the vial out for everyone to see.  "I have no idea if this has anything to do with Riley's dream. I have no idea what this has to do with me!"  With that final outburst, Nanuet sits down and buries his head in his hands, still holding the vial of dark liquid.

The little group looks from one to another with questioning glances and then back to Nanuet holding the vial. "Look at the bright side, it could be worse." Jake states flatly. Everyone looks at him with curious glances. "It could be dependent on me." he says with a grin. "Ja-ake!" Ruby says as she punches him in the arm. 

"Ow." He takes a half step away from her and holds his arm. "This would be a fine time for a round of drinks.", he says loudly enough for the bartender to hear while eyeing the distance between himself and Ruby's still fisted hand. He gives her the lost puppy dog eyes but can't stop from grinning. "Look Nanuet, I'm only kidding. We're your friends, we won't make you change the path of the world alone." He pauses a moment. "Though it sounds pretty stupid when I say it, doesn't it?"

Nanuet can't help but laugh at Jake's comments. "I think you are right, I could use a drink. No comment on your other question at the moment though."   Nanuet helps get glasses out and waits for the bartender to fill them with whiskey then passes them out to any willing takers. As he makes his way about the room he says "I am just not used to life moving so fast. And it is worse when the parts you want to speed up get slowed down and the parts you want to avoid seem to come full speed ahead."

Kate says, "Yes, for a day I thought was going to be quiet, this one has turned out remarkably busy. I have a little business to discuss myself. But Nanuet's first. Did the woman who gave you the vial say anything else?"  He replies, "A lot of cryptic things about Earth spirits and using this vial to put on our weapons, but not to touch it, and that part I already said about the path of the world being dependant on me. Then she went silent and I found out that Sonoma is the woman's apprentice."

Kate answers, "I would wager the vial has to do with Riley. He saw us defending something. And it sounded like something that wasn't natural; that didn't belong. We may need that to be able to do whatever it is we need to do. At least we won't have to wait to long. This week, someone said.  As for the future course of the world? That I can't help you with. Sonoma is your girl for that, I think."

"Future of the world?" Ruby suddenly repeats. "How about we worry about the future of this bottle of whiskey! Haven't we had enough drama as of late?"  Nanuet replies, "Well, hopefully she will have some answers since it was her mentor who sprung this on me. And I thought this was going to be a relaxing weekend. Any other events going on that we should all know about since most of us are here?"

"Well, Jake and I are going over to visit Mr. Weems this afternoon to get some information that Jake thinks will be helpful." Ruby sees the confused look on Nanuet's face. Nanuet then turns to Ruby and nods in agreement. "I thought so too, but you can't stop the ball once it is rolling. The other issue to discuss is whether or not we want to try and get that bastard that shot Jake." He then returns to the bar, grabs the whiskey and begins refilling glasses.   Ruby says, "Pinto Joe, the guy who paid those guys $20 to make sure we didn't make it back from the mine? Anyway, Doc Eaton is coming to get us at some point." 

As he is walking back with the bottle Nanuet hears Ruby say "Pinto Joe..." and he stops in his track. "Speaking of bastards! That is the guy who paid the bandits who shot at us that day on the trip back from the mine! He is here in town? What next?!? Oh, and sorry to talk over you Miss Ruby, your pardon please."

Dorita brings out plates of food similar to what Chester and Jeff Mills are eating. In response to Nanuet's question she says "My daughter left fairly early morning with Jake's mine man friend Seawell, something about elves selling land near Dos Cabezas. Said she'd be back with lamb meat. I not cook that in a long time. She's planning to go with you and grandfather out to that ranch later today so she should be back soon." 

Ruby turns to Kate, "Hey how did it go at the Lone Star last night?"   "Last night at the Lone Star. Not so well, to be honest. William Whipple is a horrible man," she said quietly. "A fight broke out, and he didn't even give Maggie the chance to take care of it. He screamed at me, saying it was my fault and tried to hit "Louise" when she pointed out that he was wrong about what had been going on. Jeff and Job had to grab him and hold him back." 

As everyone sits down to eat the door to the Cantina opens up and in comes a halfling. Chumbley tosses off his rain poncho and is holding a stack of newspapers and yells out "Promise City Edition, Hot off the Presses, Eight pages only five cents."  Kate tells Ruby "There's more, much better news, but after he leaves." Kate dug out a nickel. "Shall we see if we made the news again?"

They call Chumbley over to buy some of his newspapers. He is happier and more excited than usual, if that is possible. He exclaims "I DID IT! I caught the six-o'clock stage to Tombstone last night, stayed up all night with the printer getting the paper done and made it back on the nine-AM stage! I beat the Herald and they didn't even have to leave town! When I peeked in the window they were still printing them!" Kate says, "Congratulations, Mr. Chumbley. It's always a pleasure to hear that someone has spooked Mr. Baxter's wheel." 

The paper is eight-pages long with the main story taking up all of pages one and two. Most of the other six pages are ads for various businesses in town, with a few minor news stories and fluff pieces tossed in to fill out the paper. The main story reads: 

*Tombstone Epitaph, Promise City Edition, January 14th 

Dudley Yeats Escapes From Jail then Dies During Bank Robbery *

_On Tuesday, January 10th the Trail Dust Saloon Owner Dudley Yeats was sentenced to five years behind bars for shooting at Wyatt Earp. But little more than two days he was out, an escaped prisoner.  However, his newfound freedom didn’t last as he soon found himself yet again on the receiving end of Marshall Earp’s gun sights and Wyatt had lost his patience with the man. 

On Wednesday, January 10th Deputy Sheriff Hunter escorted Yeats to the County Jail in Tombstone. The same day Tombstone Marshall Virgil Earp along with his brothers and Deputy Marshall’s Morgan and Warren rounded up suspected members of the Cowboy Gang on suspicion of robbing the Bisbee/Tombstone Wells Fargo Stage. Nine arrests were made on that day and the next and by Thursday nightfall the County Jail was full. 

But while Sheriff Behan was away having supper the Cowboy Gang retaliated, blowing up the rear wall of the jail with dynamite. Six prisoners escaped including Yeats. Interestingly enough four of the prisoners, Johnny Ringo and three of the Clanton Clan remained behind when they could have escaped, again proclaiming their innocence. 

Yeats showed up the following day in Promise City in the company of Arthur ‘Deadeye’ Douglas and the Koonz Brothers Gang who are now apparently the New Douglas Gang. The Koonz Brothers, Brice and Elmer, and their associates Pinto Joe Weems, Shotgun Sally Fox and Mongo Bailey have been suspected of rustling cattle throughout the county for the last year but were never convicted of any crime. (Continued on page two) 

Robbery at Condon’s Bank (continued from page one) 

The robbery began with Deadeye Douglas and Elmer Koonz entering the bank and meeting with Frank Condon under the guise of being new customers. Weems, Fox and Yeat’s wife Pamela then entered, also pretending to be customers. Bailey and Yeats then busted through the front door armed for bear. Both of the Condon’s Bank guards, Chester Martin and Jake Cooke, attempted to defend the bank and were both shot for their efforts although not seriously. It should be noted that unlike other robbery gangs the previous Douglas Gang always made an effort to avoid killing. Weems was seriously shot by the guards and left behind when the other outlaws fled with the money. 

Brice Koonz was waiting for the Gang with their horses but by then Marshall Earp had arrived. He shot Yeats who fell from his horse and into a trough of water, spilling it into the street. Pamela dismounted and ran to her husband. Douglas, Bailey and the Koonz brothers rode off to the southwest and Wyatt pursued on foot, managing to wound Brice Koonz before they rode into the hills. 

When asked about posting a reward Frank and Morgan Condon refused, stating that almost no money was taken. The New Douglas Gang was pressed for time and apparently took only “dummy” bags filled with confederate money, leaving behind the genuine currency. Morgan Condon was quoted to say, “The only real cash taken was around a hundred or so dollars from the teller’s windows. We’re not going to post a reward for more than we lost.” Deputy Sheriff Hunter has assembled a posse to hunt for the robbers. 

Judge Isby had been scheduled to depart Promise City on Saturday but has agreed to stay until Monday so that Pamela Yeats can be tried for her participation in the robbery. To further add insult to injury, the site of her trial on Monday morning will be her former Trail Dust Saloon, which the Arizona Territory legally confiscated from her following Dudley Yeat’s jailbreak in lieu of the fine that he had been given. _

Kate took a few moments to read over the article. It was all fairly factual, although it left out a good deal. Which was not to say that it they weren't things she was glad were left out. "And good reporting too." Kate then flipped through the rest of the paper, hoping Chumbley leave soon. "You should hurry, get your papers sold before Baxter hits the streets. We'll be able to hear him grinding his teeth from here."

Ruby doesn't bother with the paper as her eyes narrow.  She is still hashing over Kate’s comments about the Lone Star. "What do you mean he yelled at you and tried to hit Louise??" she says slowly. Chumbley makes his way through the Cantina and sells six more papers. Then he puts on his poncho and hurries off. Jeff Mills declares "I'm stuffed. I think I'll head over to my hotel and take a nap before work tonight." He gets up and leaves as well after poking his head into the kitchen and thanking Dorita and Maggie for the meal.

Kate waited until Chumbley was gone to answer Ruby’s question. She says, "Exactly that. Maggie had invited Mr. Miller and Mr. Wyman to the Lone Star. Some miners who had already had a little too much were offended by a non-human in the saloon. They tried to ignore miners, but they obviously wanted a fight, so they went over and started on.   Mr. Whipple came over to break it up. He said it was my fault for not throwing out Mr. Miller and Mr. Wyman. They had explained who they were, and Louise pointed out that he had just offended some very important men. 

That's when he balled up his fists and went after her. Jeff and Job grabbed him right away. Jeff was wonderful, telling Mr. Whipple that he worked for Maggie, not him. He tried to fire Jeff, if you can believe it.” Chester pipes up, "Yeah, Maggie and Dorita cooked up a big meal for him as a reward. Anyway, it sounds like you know some of those guys who robbed the bank yesterday."

Kate says, “Before you go looking for him Ruby, we have an idea that will definitely make him very unhappy. But we really need to talk to Maggie in the next few minutes to make it work." "Ok, I'm listening..." Ruby says. Wait here just a few minutes, I'll get Maggie."  Kate looked around the Cantina. It was pretty quiet. The rain was keeping most people indoors, and as was their habit, her friends had taken a table where it was unlikely they'd be overheard. She went into the kitchen and came out with Maggie. 

Once they were all sitting together, Kate began to explain Mr. Gonzales' suggestion. That there was a position open in the city of Los Angeles, and that it would fit her perfectly. "Your $2000 from the sale of the Lone Star would buy you half the restaurant, and the women who would be working there will need someone like you to help them. They are women like me, but not as lucky. They have lost everything somehow, and need help starting again. The hotel will give them a place to live, and your restaurant a place to work. 

But Mr. Gonzales suspects, and I agree that your father would not approve of this. So he suggests we get a lawyer and sign over your half of the Lone Star this afternoon. Tomorrow morning you find a reason to miss church, pack your things, and get on the stage to Tombstone. There you'd take a train to Tucson where Mr. Gonzales would meet you and accompany you on the rest of your trip. I know that staying with the Lone Star is what you have wanted, but this is an opportunity for you to do what you told me you wanted to. Make an oasis for people who need it, and run a place where all races are welcome. What do you think?"

Maggie is hesitant. "Father won't let me stay, and I don't want to go back to Denver. But California? I don't know anything about there. How could I manage a large restaurant by myself?"  Kate answers, "You won't be alone. There will be a woman named Consuela Hernandez who will be running the hotel. She can help you. And there will be a few months of building and renovations first. You won't be jumping in feet first and neck deep. The trust set up for the women will own the other half, and I'm sure you'll have their support.    It's a far better option than Denver, Maggie. I think you could be happy there."

Maggie asks several more questions and Kate spends the next fifteen minutes describing the building and Toberman's vision for the place. Maggie is finally convinced and agrees, although she is now reluctant about the idea of just sneaking away.  Kate says, "We can argue about that later, Maggie. For right now, let's get the sale completed.”

While Katherine is working hard to convince Maggie about the restaurant, Jake answers Nanuet's question. "Weems is the guy I shot at the bank. I guess that put me over the edge when I heard him called Pinto. Anyway, he's still at the docs. We are hoping he'll live long enough for us to find out who put him up to hiring the outlaws that day on our mine trip. Oh, and we can talk more about Deadeye later, but I'm not really interested in going after him."

Kate asks, “Ruby, Jake, are you ready? You still want to do this? We'll need Mr. Berg if you are. And the money, of course."  Jake looks at Ruby and back to Katherine and Maggie. "Ready is never a problem with me." He laughs. "Yes," he says looking at Ruby, "we'll buy your half of the Lone Star for $2,000. We'll have to be creative on the finances, the bank is closed. I'll have to go see Condon and see what we can do." Ruby leans over to Jake and whispers, "Um, I tried to get my money out of the bank yesterday and Condon said no money until Monday..."

Kate says, "Why don't you and Ruby go do that now? And perhaps Mr. Martin might care to join you? That's a lot of money to walk around with. I have a feeling Mr. Condon will be willing to help you. After yesterday he was talking about paying you the whole weeks salary." Jake pretends to wipe a tear from his eye, "I'm all choked up, I... I... don't know what I could possibly do with that extra four and half dollars...." "Alright Jake," Kate laughed. "To a man who was just robbed four dollars and fifty cents is a big deal. Let's get a move on. I have to be ready to ride out to the ranch in a little more than an hour."

Kate says, "Maggie, why don't you and I go upstairs and talk in private?" Ruby isn't listening to the conversation, lost in her thoughts. Suddenly she speaks up, "Yes let's go find the Condons..." "OK, let's go find Condon. Chester you'll come too?" Jake asks the soldier.  "Nanuet, your going to go find Sanoma and see if you can get some answers... to whatever in Hades you are carrying around. And Katherine we'll meet you two over at Berg's?"

Chester, Ruby and Jake make their way up to the Condon brothers' home at the corner of Allen and Sierra Streets. The rain is keeping people indoors so they do not see anybody for the short trip. The roads are also now an impassable mess of mud, nearly as bad as what the outlaws ran into from the prior day's magic spell.  They reach the two-story clapboard house. They knock. It takes a while until Morgan arrives and peers out a peephole. He then opens the door and welcomes the trio in. They are shown into a parlor room and Frank soon joins them, offering the trio a drink from a well stocked bar.

"Thank you, Mr. Condon. I'll have a beer, please. How are you feeling?"  Frank replies, "Sorry, no kegs in here Mr. Martin. Could I get you something out of a bottle?"  Chet answers, "A whiskey will be fine, then." "Oh I'll take a whiskey too," Ruby chimes in quickly.

Jake says, "Thanks kindly gentlemen. Truth is, Miss West and myself need a favor. There is a business deal brewing and I need $2,000 now. I can't wait until Monday. Is there some way you can help us, we have enough money in accounts to cover it." Frank Condon says "Mr. Cooke, while I appreciate what you did yesterday there is no way that we are going to sponsor you in a high-stakes poker game. And I don't believe that you have nearly that much money in your accounts at our bank."

Jake says, "Begging your pardon, but I have $1,800 and Miss West has another $400. And it's not for a poker game. We are buying into a well established business, but need to keep it quite private until tomorrow noon." "What well established business?" Morgan states. "And why keep it quiet?" asks Frank. Ruby opens her mouth to respond but remains quiet when she sees Jake's face.

Jake says, "I'm trying to honor the wishes of the seller. If I tell you I will have to break confidence with them." Jake takes a sip of the whiskey. "Very nice he says. I understand you are in the business of managing money and risks. Well this is NO risk to you. I have the money to cover in the bank. And if you wish to feel completely confident, you can accompany us to Mitchel Bergs and give him the money to hold." Jake walks around the room. "You know I can keep a secret, I didn't divulge yours. I am a man of my word. And if you really don't trust me, I can provide collateral."

Frank says "Actually you already said the magic word Mr. Cooke, namely Berg. Morgan, go get $ 2,000 out of the safe." Morgan Condon heads upstairs and returns a few minutes later with a cloth bag that he then slips into the pocket of his coat. Frank walks over and looks out the back window towards Mitchell Berg's office next door and says "Looks like he's home. Let's go." Ruby jumps up and grabs Jake's hand with a big smile on her face. Pulling him up, "Come on, let's go..." She looks to Chester," You too, Chet, hurry up!"  Chester says, "Alright, alright. Let me just check my gun, please. One bank robbery is enough for me."

Back at the El Parador, Kate took Maggie upstairs to her room and closed the door behind them. She sat down on the bed and tucked her legs underneath her. "I didn't want to talk about your father too much in front of the others. Private life is private after all. To be honest Maggie, I think your father would physically try to stop you from leaving. Am I wrong?"  Maggie says, "He just doesn't believe that any of the Lone Star's success is mine. He thinks Tom did it all. Kate, he's never given me any credit and at this point I don't really expect him too. I appreciate all that you and Dorita's family have done for me and hope that some day I can repay such kindness.

Kate answers, "Then what is it about leaving without telling him that bothers you? Maggie, I..." Kate took a deep breath. "I saw his temper last night. He would have actually struck Sonoma. To be honest, we're afraid for your safety if he knows what's going on." Maggie starts to cry "You're right, and what Dorita just told me doesn't make me feel any better. Kate, he's counting on getting the full amount. If I leave with half of it he will look at it as me stealing Tom's money."

Kate answers, "Legally that is your money and there is nothing he can do about it. He could file legal papers and he would be laughed out of court. He can come looking for you, but Mr. Gonzales will make sure he never finds anything past Tucson." She reached out and took Maggie's hand. "It must be frightening to think of leaving your family and breaking off your ties. I know how hard being alone is. Would you tell me what Dorita told you?"

"She said that if Father had struck Sanoma he wouldn't still be alive right now. She said that the men here at the El Parador are very protective of her and would not stand for any man mistreating their little girl. Kate, I invited Mr. Wyman there last night. I am ashamed over what happened. What was I thinking? And if Father had been killed because of me...." Maggie begins to cry.

Katherine put her arms around Maggie and let her cry for a little while. "You've spent the last few days seeing a different world than the one you've been living in before. You hoped you could bring some of that into the life you know. There was nothing wrong with that.   If you mean that you knew how your father would react, then yes, you made a miscalculation. But it wouldn't have been your fault if something happened to him. He's an adult and chooses his own actions. If he can't control his own temper, then someday it will catch up with him without any help from you. 

Listen to me, now. I know you don't want to sneak off, but for your own safety, I think it's the best thing to do. It feels dishonest, I know, but you're an adult and you can come as go as you like. You can always let your family know where you are later if that's what you want.  We need to get over to Mr. Berg's office in a few minutes. What do you think?" Maggie nods and says "Of course. You're right. Oh Kate, you've been such a good friend." "I do what I can," Kate smiled. "Friendship goes two ways Maggie. I'm going to miss you."  The two women gathered up their things and went back downstairs. Maggie got her jacket and an umbrella and they walked over to Mitchell Berg's office.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 129 ,“Purchasing the Lone Star Saloon”, Saturday, January 14th, 1882:*

Mitchell Berg is surprised when the Condon brothers show up on his doorstep along with Jake, Ruby and Chester. He lets them in and offers them each a mug of hot coffee.  Jake says, "Sorry to bother you out of your normal business hours, but we have a business deal to broker and the seller has some particular needs. I am confident you'll be able to help." Jake indicates to the Condon brothers. "They have the money Miss West and I will be investing, and they would feel more comfortable if they put it in your hands. Imagine, someone thinking I'd use the money for a poker game." Jake laughs a little too loud and winks at Ruby. "I expect the other party to arrive shortly and the Condon's have agreed to respect their privacy" Jake finishes knowing full well the brothers will be looking out their window when Maggie Whipple arrives.

Frank says "Mr. Berg, if you could just write up some sort of receipt to indicate that my brother and I have advanced Mr. Cooke and Miss. West $ 2,000 from their bank accounts that should suffice." Condon gives Berg the money, which he counts out. Berg then writes up the paperwork as instructed writing out two copies, one for the Condons the other for Jake and Ruby. He has all four sign the paper, which he then signs as a witness. The Condons take their copy, shake hands with everyone present, and then head back next door to their home. 

Berg looks over at Jake and Ruby and comments "Buying into a business together. Are you sure the paper didn't get it right when it said you two were married?”  Jake laughs, "Mitchell, you are a better lawyer than you are a comedian." Jake sits down and says, "Maggie Whipple will be over any time now. Ruby and I are buying her share of the Lone Star." "And some of Tom's too, when he is ready," Ruby adds, "Which will be soon I'm certain." Chester looks from Berg to Jake. "You and Ruby are married and you're buying part of the Lone Star?"  Ruby replies, "Chet, you can rest easy, there is no ring on my finger yet," Ruby says winking at Chester.

Maggie and Kate hurried through the muddy streets. As they approached they saw the Condon brothers hurrying away from the office. "Jake and Ruby must have taken care of the money. Let's go." They hurried over and went dripping into Mr. Berg’s office. "Mr. Berg, a pleasure to see you again," Kate said.  Chester says, Mrs. Kale, Mrs. Whipple. It's nice to see you both."

Berg exchanges glances with everyone present. He offers Maggie some coffee and says "So, the rumors about you and Tom getting a divorce are true?" Without missing a beat and with a supreme amount of confidence she replies "Yes, I just can't take any more of his womanizing any more Mr. Berg. It's gotten worse since Tom's father and cousin arrived, they just ignore me. You must keep this in the strictest confidence but I plan to board the Wells Fargo Stage tomorrow morning while they are all at church and never look back." 

Berg says "I understand. I'll write up the purchase and sale agreement for your half of the Lone Star. Would you also want me to write up divorce papers? Tom would have to sign them too and then Judge Isby would have the final decision." She replies, "Yes, write them up as well, but don't give them to Tom until Monday morning. I'm going to need a days head start to keep him from following, if he even bothers."  Berg gets to work on the writing up the paperwork.

Jake looks at Ruby with raised eyebrows and an 'I'm impressed' look on his face. He gives Katherine a nod and mouths 'good job'. Kate nodded back and sat down next to Maggie. She patted her friend’s hand as they waited for the papers to be ready to sign.  He gets up and motions to Chester, while Berg is doing the paperwork. He and Chester go into the corner of the room and Jake whispers, "Thanks for holding it for me, I'll take the box now." Sure thing, Mr. Cook. Here you go." Chester hands the jewelry box over to Jake.

Berg finishes up three copies of the paperwork. He has Maggie sign as the seller and Jake and Ruby sign as the buyers. Berg signs as the witness. He gives them each a copy and says that on Monday he will file the third copy with the other with the County land office for tax collection purposes. He tells the group that his fee for all of this paperwork comes to $ 12.   

"Maggie this one is on me." Jake says with a small smile. "On the condition that you continue to run the operation tonight, so your family suspects nothing. And you can share with Ruby and I anything we need to know." Jake hands Mitchell Berg the $12. "Of course half the profits are ours now.  Ruby you will be singing tonight won't you?"  Ruby stands slowly with a smile, "Of course I'll be singing tonight, Jake. I had off last night so my voice should be all ready to shine." She pauses. "And if you excuse me for a moment I'm going to get some air..." She walks out the front door and stands on the porch, up against the wall, fanning herself.

"Chester, can you escort Katherine and Maggie to where ever they want to go?" Jake doesn't wait for an answer and heads out to the porch.  "We can dump it any time we like." He says to Ruby. "No worries. It's only money. We can get more." "Jake...." She says slowly getting his attention. A big smile grows on her face and she jumps into his arms. "I don't want to dump it," and she kisses him, " And I hope you don't either Mr. Cooke." He takes both of her hands and gives her a brief kiss before letting go of her hands. "We ought to keep an eye on Maggie until she gets where ever she's going. She's got a bunch of money on her."

Thank you, Mr. Berg. We appreciate you taking time for us today," Kate said as she stood. "Are you ready Maggie?" They went back out into the rain. "Well, I have to go out to the ranch soon. Would you like to come back to the El Parador for the afternoon, or are you headed back to the Lone Star?"  Maggie replies "I would like to spend the next hour or so until you have to go with you Kate. We won't get a chance after today."

"I'm glad you're happy. Let's go learn how to run a Saloon." Jake takes her by the hand and leads her back to the El Parador behind Katherine, Chester and Maggie.  Back at the El Parador Jake sends Ruby upstairs to get ready. After she's gone he chats with Chester for a few minutes. "Feel like pulling guard duty one more time at the Lone Star tonight? I have a funny feeling I could use the help. Then we'll call it even on the $20. I do appreciate the help soldier." Jake gives him a gentle pat on the shoulder. "And remember, no one is to know we own half the Lone Star until tomorrow noon." Chester smiles, "Yeah. I'd be at the Lone Star anyway. Why not be of some use, too. I'll keep your secret, too, free of charge."

Once back upstairs at the El Parador and in private Maggie actually hands the $ 2,000 to Kate, telling her "You said that Mr. Gonzales would be meeting me in Tucson. Could you have him bring this? I don't trust it on myself traveling alone and also don't want to risk Tom or Father finding it." "That's a good idea. I'll take it to him." 

They spend the next hour in Kate's room. She took a hairbrush and brushed out Maggie's hair, telling her all about her trip that morning. She described the elegant rooms she would stay in and the restaurant she would be running.  Then she told her a little about Tom and her family as she restyled Maggie's hair. When it was nearly time to leave Kate said, "We'll write of course, and perhaps I'll be able to visit now and then. For tonight, we are actresses." Kate hugged her friend. "You're going to do well, and more importantly, you're going to be happy. I know it." They parted outside the door to Kate's room. "I'll take this to Mr. Gonzales right away. And I'll see you tonight." She kissed her cheek. "Bye Maggie."

Ruby heads upstairs to get ready. The only dress that isn't crumpled up in her bag is her new green one. She takes her time getting ready, smiling to herself all the while. She makes sure her hair is fixed nice and puts on her makeup and perfume meticulously. She heads back downstairs with her bag in hand and finds Dorita. "I'm not sure if you do laundry, but could you please take care of this?" She says extending the bag to her. "I have no clean clothes left. You just let me know how much I owe you..." Ruby smiles sweetly at her, hoping she'll take some pity on her and do it. Ruby grabs a drink and takes a seat at a table, waiting for her friends to show up.

After talking with Chester, Jake heads upstairs. He contemplates changing into one of his 'poker' shirts, but thinks the better of it. Instead just strapping on his long barrel Colt opposite his quick draw Colt. He pats the box of Jewelry in his pocket and looks around the room wishing he could do something else. He shrugs and head back down stairs.   He sees Ruby and goes to sit with her. "Hi partner. You look wonderful. I really do like that dress." Then in a lower voice while still admiring the view he continues. "I feel like an idiot. I'm still carrying around the jewelry. Do you know where we can keep it safe?"

"Hi," she says smiling at Jake. She had a feeling her cheeks were going to start to hurt with all the smiling she was doing. "Thank you. You know, I was going to leave this dress here for you, if I left, because I just could never wear it for anyone but you." She pauses for a minute thinking about how much difference a week could make. "Well, all that jewelry is not going to fit down the front of my dress. It's getting crowded in there," she laughs. "Let's take it upstairs, it'll be safe there." Ruby takes Jake's hand and leads him to Mr. Gonzales room. She knocks on his door. While they are waiting for him to answer Ruby turns to Jake, "Be nice, Jake, remember how I told you we had a fight? Well, Mr. Gonzales was a little upset with you too, because I was so upset. I'm sure he's gotten over it by now, well hopefully..."

Chester changes his clothes and goes out to the stables to muck the stall. I hope this rain ends soon, so I can try out that 'hand cannon' Jake gave me. After the stall and horse care is finished, he goes to the bathhouse to wash the manure away. Returning to his room, he pulls out the gun case from under his bed. Well, I'll take a look at this thing before I blow my hand off.

Manuel Gonzales opens the door to Ruby's knock. He is dressed in plain traveling clothes. Kate is inside the room sitting on the bed. Jake had not been to the room before and immediately notices the brightly colored hand woven rugs hanging on the walls. The room is very sparsely furnished other, with a large locked chest on the floor standing out.  Kate waited to speak until Jake and Ruby came inside and closed the door. "I was going to ask if you two wanted to ride out to the ranch, but I see Ruby is ready for the night. I didn't really imagine you'd want to go out in the rain anyway," she smiled. "Perhaps Mr. Martin would care to go, if you don't mind of course, Professeur aimé."

Ruby laughs, "We were already out in the rain today, and we..." She looks over to Jake, who isn't smiling. "Um, anyway, Kate, why are you heading to the ranch? It's time for dinner and then we have to get to the Lone Star." Ruby walks over to Jake and retrieves the box from him. Jake just stands taking it all in and looking about the room, nodding politely to the elderly wizard and looking a bit uncomfortable. He waits for Senor Gonzalez response to the women before he speaks.

"Mr. Gonzales, could you be so kind to store this for us? We don't want to leave something so valuable hanging around in one of our rooms and I have a feeling you could find somewhere safe for it." She smiles at her teacher. "Also," as Ruby reaches inside the box, "Maybe you could take a look again at this ring. I can tell it's magical but I don't know what it does." She hands the ring to him. "Oh and that dagger I left here? Could I get it back? Was there anything special about it?"   She looks up at Mr. Gonzales smiling at her. "I know, so many questions..." She sits with a plop on a shabby chair. "How about some news instead, although maybe Kate told you already. Jake and I bought Maggie's share of the Lone Star today. So I guess I'll be sticking around for a while."

He replies "I have been very busy and have not had a chance to check the dagger yet, but I will get that done this weekend, and the ring too. And yes, I will find a place for the box.”  Ruby replies, "Thank you Mr. Gonzales, you are very sweet."   He then asks, “Kate, shouldn't this maybe go back to Conseula?" "Huh?" Ruby says with raised eyebrows.

Kate interjects, "She said the jewels were part of another life; that she had no need of them now. To be honest, the presence of reminders of the past can be painful." Kate paused, her hand against the hard shape of Tom's pistol in her pocket. "All she wanted was the family photo. But I think the box itself should certainly be returned to her." "Don't worry," she smiled to Jake and Ruby. "I'll count it out of my share. You made a major purchase today, you need to recoup a bit." Ruby exclaims, "You actually found the woman who owns the jewelry? That is pretty amazing.

Kate comments, "It's a dwarven holiday, and Flint needs to come into town tonight. Mr. Gonzales has agreed to stay out on the land and keep an eye on things. But he hasn't been there before, so Sonoma and I are going out as well. I wanted to exercise the horses today, but not in this rain.  I don't really need dinner, I had an enormous lunch and I'm not hungry at all. It's only a mile out, I should be back in plenty of time for work."  Ruby says, "Oh, I forgot. Good things I know lots of dwarven drinking songs. It's going to be a fun night!  Well, I guess we can go for dinner now. Don't get too wet riding out there you two."  Ruby takes Jake's hand and guides him out of the room. "Thank you!" she calls over her shoulder. They go back downstairs and order some drinks, the when Chester and Nanuet show up they order dinner.

Nanuet meets the others for dinner. When he finds out Kate is going to head out to the ranch, he remembers about the dwarven holiday and that Flint will be leaving the mine for a couple days.  "Well, let me grab some food quick and then head out with her. Sonoma has spent the day elsewhere so I might as well keep myself busy. If no one needs me around here tonight I might spend the night out at the ranch myself." Ruby replies, "Well, it will be busy at the Lone Star and we could use you to help keep the dwarves in line. But I'm sure we'll make due if you have other plans."

Nanuet, Kate, Chester and Manuel bundle up and prepare to ride Flint's ranch. The dwarven holiday being here now becomes apparent as every available room at the El Parador are rented out by dwarven prospectors who are arriving, and it appears that they are staying five or six to a room (or as one dwarf puts it, "Just so there's enough floor for me to pass out on"). The dining tables soon fill up with dwarves who keep Pedro, Carlos and Jose all hopping filling up drink orders. 

Ruby and Jake pass time at the El Parador waiting to see if the doc will show up and take them to Pinto Joe. Jake is also looking for Angela Young selling newspapers. Jake catches up with the pregnant teenage girl over at the Silver Dollar Saloon where she is selling copies of the Promise City Herald. She has around fifty papers inside of a leather satchel over her shoulder. Her eighteen-month-old son is also in tow. The paper is four pages long and the lead story is about the Condon Bank Robbery.

"I'll take one." Jake says to the young newspaper toting woman and turning on the charm. "Is this fine looking young man going to follow in the family footsteps and be a newspaper publisher?" Jake quickly scans the newspaper looking for the section that explains who the publisher, editor and so on are. "I saw you taking notes the other day, which stories in here are yours? Or do I need to ask? I could probably tell by the ones that have the facts straight, that doesn't seem to be Baxter's strong point. I guess I was spoiled by the Philadelphia Inquirer and their dedication to the facts."  

She replies "Oh, I'm not a reporter. I always carry a notebook and just happened to be there. Baxter wrote the story up from my notes. Thank you for buying a paper sir." "You're Welcome." He replies and smiles down to the toddler, "Does your husband work for Baxter as well? If you believe the paper Baxter does all the work himself." She replies "Josiah is the paper's typesetter and I sell them. Mr. Baxter pays us well for our efforts and even rents us a house for us and little Mark" gesturing to the toddler. "In addition to the paper we will also print handbills and broadsheets." 

While Jake is talking he notices something new about the young woman, some mild points at the end of her hears and along with the angular face suggests perhaps an elvan grandparent. "Really. Little Mark is certainly cute." Jake smiles one more time for Angela. "Pleasant speaking with you Mrs. Young." Touches his hat with his right hand and is on his way. 

Jake heads right back to the El Parador, shaking off the rain as he enters. He sits down with Ruby and relates what he learned and saw talking to Angela Young. He says to her quietly while he looks about to make sure no one is hearing, "It seems a shame to ruin the young couples life taking care of Baxter. I had a couple of ideas on how to put him out of business and wanted to see which ones might work. I don't know, I think I'm going soft." He looks her in the eyes. "Don't you be telling anybody that," and laughs. "For now just keep what we know in mind, I'm sure we can pay Baxter back." Ruby takes Jake's hand. "Don't worry I won't tell anyone," she leans over and gives him a kiss. "I have faith that we'll find a way to get Baxter back..." 

Doc Eaton arrives. In a flat voice he says "The Marshall said that I should bring you back to my place. I'll be honest with you, I was at the trial the other day and have read about you two in the two latest Heralds and I don't care for your type. People like you and this" as he gestures to the El Parador, "...have no place in a decent town that's trying to attract respectable folk to raise families. If you cause any trouble at my office and you're out of there, and out of town if I have anything to say about it, and I don't care if you are friends with the Marshall."

Ruby looks up at him from her seat. "People like what, Doctor Eaton?"  He answers, "Gamblers, saloon girls, that sort. Attracts the wrong element."  Jake answers, "Sorry you feel that way Doc. It's a free country, you're entitled to your opinion. Just let me say that Baxter didn't exactly take care to get any facts before publishing his paper, or someone is spending some money to make sure he doesn't. Maybe you could judge us on what you see, not what Baxter prints in his rag." 

Jake gets up. "I'm not going to bring any further harm to Weems, I just want to ask him some questions. He was involved in the attack on the miners a few days back. I'd like to help Wyatt get some information to keep you from having anymore townsfolk customers with bullet wounds by the Cowboy Gang." Jake holds out the chair for Ruby to get up. "Look, as long as folks want saloons there will be saloons. I hope you find we're not really a bad sort. At least better than some." "And," Ruby says while standing, "I am a singer and Mr. Cooke here is a business man..."

Eaton just nods and says "Yes, but this is a house of ill repute and I'm not spending another minute in it. Come with me or stay, your choice." And at that he heads out the door and heads west down South Street. Ruby and Jake follow him to his office to see how his patient is doing.

It is a fairly short walk to the office of Doctor James Eaton, just a block down South and turning right onto Allen. The office is the building between the Promise City Hotel and Cafe at the corner of South and Allen and the Promise City Cooper Shop on the corner of Main and Allen. The one-story whitewashed frame building is a mere twelve-feet wide by twenty-feet long. Jake remembers from the night of the ore wagon accident that Eaton lives in a home on the west side of town. A sign is on the inside wall listing his prices as "Tooth or bullet removed $1; Bone set and split $ 1; Buckshot removed $ 2; Burns treated $ 2; Social diseases treated $ 2; Treatment of fever $ 3; Amputation of Limb $ 6; False teeth made $ 10" 

The room itself has a desk, two chairs and two beds. A shirtless and bandaged up Pinto Joe Weems is lying in one bed and appears to be asleep. A man who is apparently Warren Earp, bearing a sharp resemblance to his older brothers, is seated in a chair in the corner with a shotgun in his lap. He reacts to Eaton walking in with two more people but the Doctor says "Relax, your brother Wyatt sent these two over. They're the people who saved your other brother's life on Tuesday." Warren stands up and walks over to Jake, still holding the gun in his left hand while extending his right hand in greeting. "A pleasure sir, ma'am."

Jake accepts his hand and shakes firmly, looking him clear in the eye. "Good to meet you. Has Weems been talking or even awake at all?" Looks back and forth to the doctor and Warren Earp. "Oh, Warren before I forget Wyatt suggested you could check on some serial numbers of $20 bills. I'll write 'em down and you can see if the banks in tombstone know who they issued them to." Jake glances down at Weems to make sure it doesn't look like he's reacted, and is really sleeping. "Did Wyatt tell you about it?"

"Haven't spoken to Wyatt since breakfast. We're each watching our own member of the New Douglas Gang here so can't exactly get together. Doc says Weems might be stable enough soon that I can move him over to the jail so I'll see him then."  The Doctor says, "He was awake for around an hour at lunch time but still feverish. The fever seems to have broken. I'll try the smelling salts." 

The salts have the desired effect and Weems begins to wake. The Doctor gestures to the others not to interfere and stands over the man, blocking his view of the others in the room. "Pinto Joe, its Doctor Eaton. You were shot yesterday robbing the bank but you're going to live." The man blinks but does not respond. Eaton hands the man a bottle with clear liquid and tells him to drink it. Weems takes one sip and spits it out, saying "Tastes like piss." Eaton says "Unless you want to risk coming down with Tetanus I'd suggest you ignore the taste and drink it." The man hands back the bottle and says "I'll take my chances." Eaton replies, "Don't say I didn't warn you." The Doctor then steps away and goes back over to his desk. 

Earp walks forward and says "Weems, I'm Warren Earp. You are under arrest for attempted robbery of Condon's Bank." Warren's voice then changes, lowering an octave and he says "But we really aren't concerned about small potatoes like you. Lead us to Deadeye Douglas and we'll let you walk away from this." Weems says "I betray Douglas and I won't be around to walk anywhere. As I told the Doc, I'll take my chances." Warren then nods towards Jake and Ruby.

Jake says, "Weems, I'd like you to tell me who put you up to stopping the miners a few days ago. I have it narrowed down to a couple of folks. We also have those new $20 bills that are traceable. I can't speak for the Earps but since Morgan nearly died in that raid, they may appreciate your cooperation." Jake scratches his beard. "I would like to have it confirmed by you who put you up to it, and I'm not talking about court just here between us. You tell me and I'm done bothering you." 

Weems looks Jake in the eye and says "Go to Hades."  “Heh," Jake laughs "and there I thought you were gonna say I'll take my chances.  I know the Doc don't approve, but I've spent some time around gambling tables and know a little bit about chances. It's pretty simple if you think about it, more chances is good, fewer bad." Jake looks to Ruby and smiles. 

"Since you don't want to help me out, seems I'm going to need to press charges. And so will Morand Cartage and the miners, all upstanding citizens in town. And of course the outlaw you hired who is now in the jail cell over there will testify against you, and I will testify that another of your bunch gave me your name. I'm sure one of those upstanding citizens will have seen you that day too. Morgan Earp a local law man nearly died that day of a bullet fired by someone you hired, maybe even you?" Jake starts to button up his duster. "I'm sure Warren here will tell you about local the judge if you aren't familiar with him, 'Hanging' Isby." 

"Now with so much against you people will begin to speculate. They'll bet you are making a deal. It does look pretty bad for you. Unfortunately that Baxter newspaper guy here prints almost anything, fact or not. So I'm sure that it will hit the local newspaper in no time. I'll need to have a talk with him to make sure it doesn't come out before you’re safely in the jail, we don't want the Doc here in any danger." Jake puts his collar up. "I'm sure glad I'm not you. I don't know what you were paid, but anyone who can hand you $400 to pay others just to sidetrack a wagon full of miners is not someone you want believing you are ratting them out. And put Deadeye Douglas on top of that, whoa. The Earps are fine and capable law men and I'm sure will be doing everything the can to protect you, regardless that you almost got their brother killed." 

Jake takes Ruby's arm. "Sorry to trouble you Doc Eaton. Good night, Warren. Farewell Mr. Weems."  Ruby adds with a sweet smile from the doorway, "and don't worry. We'll all be watching out for Sally for you. We know how much she means to you."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 130 ,“Quiet Time out at the Ranch”, Saturday, January 14th, 1882:*

The ride out to the ranch is wet and muddy. When Chester, Kate and Nanuet arrive they discover that Patrick Seawell and Sonoma are already there, having driven a flock of thirty-one sheep to the ranch with the assistance of the wood elf family. The elves are preparing now to depart. One animal has been skinned and butchered, the hide hanging out in the rain on a rack near the cave entrance while part of the animal is cooking on a spit over a fire. It appears that Flint and his guests have just finished up a fine meal of roast lamb and the others are invited to share.   Chester says, "Thank you, Mr. Greymountain. It looks wonderful. Your ranch looks very nice, too." 

 Kate joined the others in their meal, although she ate very lightly. What she had told Ruby was true, the lunch she'd had that morning was more than enough to fill her for the rest of the day. She sat next to Mr. Martin with the large package of Lamb between them. Mr. Seawell was friendly, but still a stranger to Kate. But he was not the first stranger she had dined with today, and she was finding the timidity that had settled on her the last few months receding. 

It was nice to sit here with people she liked, enjoying a warm meal and simple conversation. Doing that in a cave on a ranch was something Kate would not have seen herself doing even 3 weeks ago, yet here she was. And she was happy there. But she still thought at least a small house would need to be built out here. She didn't really fancy sleeping in a cave. 

"Well, Mr. Gonzales, I had hoped to take you around the land and show you the horses, but I think the rain has ended that idea. And I do need to get back. But I'll ride back out with Flint tomorrow and we can take a look around then. I hope you'll be pleased." She smiled at Sonoma. "And now I'll have to learn about sheep as well as horses. It won't be too long before this place actually earns the name ranch."

Flint is anxious to return to town with Patrick, Kate and Chester. Sonoma warmly greets both Nanuet and her Great Grandfather before she hands Chester a large bundle of twenty-pounds of fresh wrapped lamb meat and instructs him to give it to her mother.  He replies, "I'll be sure to do that, miss. She'll be grateful."

Nanuet is happy to finally see Sonoma. "I missed you today." He heads over to her and gives her a big hug and a quick kiss.   "Well, I should have known that if you weren't around you were doing something worth while. This is great that the sheep are here now! It must have been a miserable day to do this in the rain though. I met someone today whom I need to talk to you about. What do you know about Mother Jiminez and what do you know about this?" Nanuet holds out the vial of dark liquid. "And most importantly, what do you know about the path of the world being dependant on me?"

She replies, “Okay, first relax”.  Sonoma smiles sweetly at Nanuet, "I'm sure that my world depends on you."  She tilts her head "And that makes you change the fate of those around here."  The smile fades as she looks straight into his eyes "But you will never have to do anything alone again unless you wish to.  As far as the vial of black goo goes I really don't know what it might be but if she gave it to you it is likely to be powerful and very likely deadly in some form.” 

Sonoma looks at her great grandfather "Although my family disapproves I have studied many things with her. She is the most powerful druid in the area. I have learned many things from her and continue to train with her when she deems it fit. We do not agree on many things, including the darkness that she welcomes as part of the balance of the world, but she has taught me to look at the world in a different way than my family would have me see it.   I find that helps me with my own balance and connection with the world I live in.”  

We will see where this takes us, as we now have been told twice that things us for are changing.  I believe that we must follow the path that is being laid out for us if she was moved enough to leave her home she must have seen something that she felt would change the world.  

Gonzales decides to join in their conversation and adds "That Bruja woman Jiminez scares me. She is a far more powerful spellcaster than I am, and I do not understand the form of magic that she utilizes. But I do know this, there are places in this world that are more susceptible to magic than others, points where wizard magic, clerical magic and earth magic like Jimenez uses are heightened and those who use magic are naturally drawn to. Many of the world's cities are such places, Paris, Madrid, Rio, New Orleans, Manhattan Island, San Francisco. But there are also other more remote locations where the magical lines congregate and intersect and eastern Cochice County is one such place. 

The other thing that I have been able to sense is that something unnatural has now begun. It began this morning with this very unusual weather system. If Jimenez says that you are to play a part in what is transpiring then she is most likely correct." A chill shivered it's way down Katherine's spine. She had known something more was to happen this week, but she had been thinking it would be something like what had happened with the cattle rustlers. Frightening, dangerous, but still just men. The word "unnatural" didn't sit well. 

Riley's dreams had featured monstrous creatures, some that they defended, and some that they defended against. Suddenly she felt unprepared. Even after Jake’s lessons she could not count of being able to hit anything with her pistol, and the spells she had learned so far were protective or handy. She was about to suggest to her teacher that she study some such spells to cause damage when she caught Patrick Seawell's eye and bit her tongue. He was a distance off and Gonzales had kept his comments to Nanuet and Sonoma low, but there is still a risk that he might hear. Enough people knew about her new skills. She shared a confused glance with him and an anxious one with Mr. Martin. Kate pulled her knees up to her chest and wrapped her arms around them, wishing Ruby was there to lean against. "So it will come soon then," she said quietly. "I just wish I understood why I, why any of us, are part of it."

Nanuet listens and watches Sonoma intently. "Well for now, I think roast lamb is in my path." and he heads to the area where the meat is roasting and finds a dry seat.   "What are your plans tonight Sonoma? I was going to stay out here unless there was need of me back in town.  So far I think I am free for the evening. I know your great grandfather is staying, so if he will have my company then I think I would like to stay out here for the night. The grove is nice, but it is still in town and I need some fresh air."

Sonoma replies, “I'm not sure if Maggie is going to want me in the Lone Star tonight with the way her father reacted to me last night. With the holiday I'm sure she'll need the help though. I'm really worried for her. I don't trust that man further than I can throw him. I would like to spend some time planning the ranch with you and I thought maybe even get started on the adobe pit but with all of this rain I'm not sure what I'll be able to do. Maybe I'll just work the hide while I have the rain to wash away the blood. Let me know when your leaving Kate I'll decide then. Keep the fire going for me will you? I'm going to need to warm up when I get back in.

Nanuet nods and does what he can to keep the fire blazing. He notices that the others are restless and as soon as he gets the chance to speak with Sonoma again he mentions that to her. "I think the others are ready to leave soon, maybe you should talk with Kate now.” Flint and Seawell are both very impatient to leave and Chester is acting bored. Katherine realizes that she should get going soon too.

Nanuet approaches Mr. Gonzalez. "Please sir, tell me more about Mother Jimenez. And do you possibly have any idea what this vial of liquid is for? She told me to pour it in the ground and to then rub the resulting mud on our weapons, but not to touch it. I also have a feeling that this has much to do with Riley's visions. Any thoughts?"

He replies, "I agree that it probably relates to Riley's visions. I could attempt to identify the liquid but my chances of success are not very good. But from the sound of it I'd say it is some type of very lethal poison which will work against this beast. As for Mother Jimenez, she has a dark side to her. I do not like her, but I do trust that she means no harm to my Great Grandfather for what this is worth. 

Remember the warning I gave you about hurting Sonoma? I had said the same to her and she replied 'Foolish man, to threaten me is to threaten the earth itself, you could kill my physical form and I would still get my vengeance against you tenfold. But your kin need not ever worry about harm from me, the opposite is true, my knowledge will protect her far more than you ever could.'  I have no reason to doubt her, but I also would never welcome that woman into my home."

"Thank you for sharing your wisdom Mr. Gonzalez. I believe I understand your words about Mother Jiminez. As far as the beast goes, I thought Riley's vision showed us protecting it? Now I am thoroughly confused." 

Gonzales replies "Let me give you some advice from my more than eight centuries on this planet. If you are going to surround yourself with strong willed women you should anticipate being in a continuous state of confusion and turmoil. But by having such women in your life you will find that life itself is far more worth living.  For example, over two centuries ago I stopped apprenticing men. If I am going to be spend hundreds upon hundreds of hours with somebody why shouldn't they be smart and beautiful women whose company I enjoy?"  Nanuet goes so far as to scratch his head. Nanuet returns to tending the fire.

"We should go," Kate said, standing and brushing the dirt off her pants. Mr. Martin, Mr. Seawell, and Flint practically jumped to their feet. She shook her head. "Well, you could have just said something.  Mr. Gonzales, thank you for staying for us, we appreciate it. Nanuet, enjoy the country. I think I even envy you a bit."  She walked with the three men outside to the dripping wet horses. "Sonoma, we're going now," she called as she pulled herself up on Meribel's back.

Sonoma says "I'm not sure if my presence there would do more harm than good. I'm afraid that my being there could lead to more trouble between myself and Mr. Whipple. But I did make a promise to Maggie. Why don't I stay here for now until you have a chance to talk to her. With you and Ruby both there I won't be needed as much, but if Maggie still wants me I'm sure that Mr. Martin could ride back here to get me. We're not that far from town."

Kate says, "I understand. I'll see you tomorrow when I ride back with Flint then, if not sooner. All right gentlemen, lets be on our way." The ride back was wet and muddy but otherwise unexceptional. Kate made sure Meribel had a bit extra to eat and plenty of clean water, then hurried up to her room. She poured water from the pitcher into the washbasin and then cast a Prestidigitation to warm the water. She got out of her muddy clothes and took care in washing. 

After that she put on the layers of clothing, her bustle cover from Maggie, and the rich plum dress she had worn the day President de Sucre arrived. It was finer than her everyday clothes, perhaps a bit too much for the Lone Star. But it felt almost like armor, and she would need every advantage she could muster in keeping her countenance around William Whipple, even if it was just feeling like a lady. Like herself. She picked up a heavy coat that would cover her clothes and went downstairs to wait for Jake and Ruby.

Mr. Martin came down a few minutes later. He'd obviously been up to the same thing Kate had been, washing up and making himself presentable. She had not noticed before that he was indeed a handsome man. He nodded to her as he came down the stairs and took a seat at her table.   "Interesting day so far wouldn't you say, Mr. Martin? But I have to admit I'd be happier if tonight is dull."   Chester says, "Not as interesting as yesterday, for me at any rate. What did you do today that was so interesting? but, yeah. A little excitement goes a long way." 

Kate says, "I hope to never have as interesting a day as yesterday again. Today I had a lovely lunch with some friends, and then spent the day running about making arrangements for another friend. And then of course our wet ride out to the ranch. I don't think I've had a day to just fritter away in the last week and a half." 

Behind them the door opened and Jake and Ruby came in from the rain. Katherine turned around, surprised. "I thought you were upstairs. No matter though, I'm ready if you are." She stood and reached for her coat, but before she could take it Mr. Martin was already holding it up for her. "Thank you," she said as he helped her. "I'm afraid I'll have to hold my skirts up to my knees in all this mud," she laughed as they left for the Lone Star.   Chester chuckles, "I don't think it'd be decent for me to hold your skirt out of the mud."   Kate chuckles, "Indeed not, but it would probably start some very interesting talk."

Back at Pete's Ranch, Manuel heads off to take a walk around the area to check on the livestock and also to set some magical up alarms on the off chance that rustlers might come by.  The rain drips off of Sonoma’s long black hair while she is scrapping the hide in the rain she looks back at Nanuet "So is there a place on the ranch you would like the house or somewhere special you would like a sweat lodge?"  He replies, "To be honest with you I haven't even spent much time looking around. I think you are the adobe expert, but I certainly can help. As far as a sweat lodge goes, I was thinking of somewhere overlooking the stream, I think that would work quite well."

After scraping the hide clean Sonoma saddles her horse " I want to dig an adobe mixing pit and if I do it while it is raining maybe some of the water might stay making it easier to make the bricks. I don't feel like the rain is going to stop soon so I might as well try making it now" She mounts her horse and begins to ride in to highest ground in the direction of the stream.  

Well, I hope you brought a shovel or something else to dig with!" Nanuet yells out to the quick moving Sonoma. He takes a quick look at the fire and is satisfied to let the coals sit as they are and heads out into the rain after the wood elf. Nanuet doesn't catch up to Sonoma until she stops. "OK, where do we start?"
Um... Nanuet why are you out here in the rain?" Sonoma smiles at the dripping Indian "I'm planning on practicing a spell that digs holes. I don't need a shovel" she giggled at the water that is dripping off the end of his nose "go get dry and maybe start some supper? I'll be back in a few minutes"

"Um, I was coming out to help you" he laughs, "but I should have figured you didn't need any." With that he turns and heads back to the dryness of the caves. "How many ways can you prepare lamb?" he thinks to himself wondering what else he could make for dinner and why he didn't think of packing any food when he decided to come out here for the night. "Maybe Manuel has an idea or some magic that would help?" he thinks to himself again. Nanuet starts poking around trying to find Manuel and when he does he asks for any ideas about dinner. "I would love to try and surprise Sonoma with something nice. Any tricks up your sleeve?"

Gonzales says "I don't think we need any tricks, I think she'll just be happy to spend some time with you while Dorita isn't around spying on the two of you.  When I was out checking on the animals earlier I found another dry cave that had been dug into the hill so I can go over there to give you two some privacy if you want to have sexual relations."

Nanuet's face turns a deep red. "I don't think there will be a need for that. Your great grand daughter and I have decided to take things slowly. And you know what slow is for an elf. As far as the tricks go, I was just referring to a way to get some food. I forgot to pack any when I came out here for the night. I know we have lamb, I just figured variety might be a good thing." 

Nanuet begins searching to find what food Flint might have stored in the caves. "What do dwarves eat anyway?" After a while Nanuet gives up looking for any other kind of food and begins working on a lamb dinner. He sings/chants as he works, something he used to do a lot more of in his past. He works quickly and efficiently and before long the meat is roasting nicely. He tends to the fire and the food watching the lightning and rain outside. He calls to Maska to come to them and wonders if she is OK out in the severe weather.

Sonoma returns to the cave water streaming from her clothing she looks at her great grandfather.  "I have the pit dug for the adobe and put in a base hole for a root cellar near a streamlet so it will stay cool.  You were right, it was much harder to hold the shapes that I wanted to dig in this rain but I think they will hold up and if they do now they should for years" 

She smiles at Nanuet, "Food ready? I'm starving and tired. It was a lot more work than I expected to spell all that dirt. Pepero could you do something about this wet for me? I thought I could but I'm really to tired to.”  Manuel makes a blowing gesture with his hand and Sonoma’s clothing blows around her when he is finished she is totally dry.

Sonoma had returned from her excavating just as the roasted lamb was finished. "Yes, Sonoma, food is ready. I am sure my cooking doesn't equal yours, but it won't kill you." Nanuet handed over a skewer of seasoned lamb meat, still steaming. 

"This weather is something else, in all my years I don't think it has ever rained this much that I remember. At least we have plenty of wood to keep the fire going and I'm in good company to keep my spirits up. Today's meeting with that woman took a bit out of me. It is not every day that someone hears that the path of the world depends on their actions, be it the truth or not." 

Nanuet sits next to Sonoma with some food of his own. He eats heartily then cleans up any mess left from cooking the meal, humming softly as he works. "Well, not as bad as I thought, maybe I do remember how to cook a decent meal. Sonoma, what did you think? After that meal I am ready to settle in for the night. Do you think we need to set a watch?"

She answers, “In this rain I'm pretty sure that anyone who is still out in it isn't going to end up on our doorstep. Between the horses, sheep and cows in this cave I think the animals will let us know if anything is heading our way and wake us. I think my great grandfather can do a little something so if someone was to come here we would know about it. after all I know how much he enjoys his uninterrupted nights' sleep. And supper was wonderful it was really nice to eat something that I didn't have to cook or clean up after.”  

With that she beds down by the fire and is asleep in minutes. Nanuet watches Sonoma as she sleeps. She looks peaceful and comfortable enough. Nanuet checks the fire one last time before starting his reverie and then makes himself comfortable to begin the mind-blurring journey. He closed his eyes and the outside world closed to him.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 131 ,“Another Saturday Night”, Saturday, January 14th, 1882:*

Kate and Chester reach the front doors of the Lone Star and are more than a little surprised by the wooden sign nailed to the wall beside the door reading "Humans Only". They enter and see Jeff Mills standing by the front door. There are around twenty people are inside, all human. Most of the people are at Job and Tony's poker tables which are both full with games having already started. Kate only recognizes around half of the players as regulars from their games. 

Teddy Whipple is at the keyboards making his usual attempt to destroy the poor machine with his incessant pounding. Alexsis is up on the stage singing a light and lively tune. William Whipple is standing behind the bar playing bartender. Maggie is in one of her best dresses and circulating around the room playing hostess to those not engaged in poker. There are noises coming from the kitchen which Kate assumes is Dorita, as she wasn't over at the El Parador earlier.

"Hi Jeff, how are you tonight?" Jake goes over to the bouncer. "I guess your new job is screening guests? Want to check my ears and make sure I'm ok?" Jake takes off his hat and give Jeff a grin. Jeff gives Jake a stern look and says "Oh shut up! It wasn't my idea, go talk to the man behind the bar about these stupid rules! I'll be glad when that old windbag is gone." Jake gives him a friendly pat on the arm. "I know." 

Jake then helps Ruby with her rain soaked coat, she mechanically let's him remove it. Her eye's on narrowing and becoming that tell tale cloudy look as she takes in the room from William Whipple, to the piano and finally to the stage. "You will try not to cause too much trouble won't you?"  Ruby smiles and says, "Yes of course." but her eyes tell a different story. She struts over to the bar and says "Good evening Mr. Whipple."  Jake smiles over at Maggie and nods his head before finding a spot to have a drink and finally look at Baxter's paper.

The front page of the paper is a story of the bank robbery, with considerable less detail than the Tombstone paper as it has nothing in it about Dudley Yeats escape from jail. The only additional facts in this paper than the other are a follow-up on Pinto Joe Weem's medical condition and how he is expected to survive. Page two consists of a half-page ad for the Palace Saloon, a quarter-page ad for Frye's Harness Shop and Bootmaker and a quarter page ad for Reston's Pawn Shop. 

Page three has a short story about how Rebecca King, the wife of rancher Anse King, is looking to raise money to build a Greek/Roman church in town. There is a long story about how Duncan Frye first learned about the bootmaking trade and finally a story stating how the Lone Star Dance Hall and Saloon no longer welcomed humans, with lengthy interviews with the three miners who had been injured in the previous night’s brawl.

Page four has a half-page ad for the Gay Lady Variety Hall and Saloon, a story without many facts or any names about land in the Dos Cabezas mountains being bought up by speculators, and a profile of Doctor James Eaton. It tells how his father had been a surgeon during the Mexican-American War which inspired James to enter both the field of medicine and the military.   He had been a career naval officer until five years earlier. It also talks about his wife Beth and his three children, 9-year old Rebecca, 7-year old Philby and 3-year old Tad.

Kate gave Jeff a resigned smile as Chester helped her with her coat. "I think we can all agree with that sentiment. May I add that I think the piano will be relieved when Teddy is gone as well? It's going to cost a pretty penny to have that piano tuned after he leaves."  She went inside and picked up her apron from behind the bar without speaking to William Whipple. She picked up a tray and went over to the piano. "Just let me know when you need a break," she said simply.

Ruby goes to the bar and says, "I'd like a whiskey please, Mr. Whipple." While she waits she continues to stare at Mr. Whipple. "So," she asks casually, "I thought we were letting dwarves in tonight. I've been practicing my dwarven songs even. That was what Maggie said she wanted..." William Whipple says, "There's been a change in plans. Apparently the Alhambra, Comique, Indian Head, Silver Dollar and El Parador are all overrun with dwarves so we've decided to take in the humans who would normally be at those places on Saturday nights. It's a better business strategy, focus on folks who might become regular customers instead of people just here for the one night. You just do your usual set."

Kate walked over to Maggie.  "How are you holding up?" she asked quietly. Maggie replies "Fine, they don't suspect anything. Father threw a fit earlier today over that story in the Herald but seems to have relaxed since then. I think he's always happiest when he can tend bar." Kate asks, "I haven't seen the Herald. What story was it?"

Maggie replies "On page three, under the headline "Humans no longer welcome at local saloon". It was about last night's confrontation. Baxter interviewed the three miners who Mr. Wyman and Mr. Miller had the altercation with. The men claimed that they were minding their own business and that Wyman started it. They then claim that management here backed the half-elf and made an anti-human comment along with our refusal to call the Marshall. 

The only other quote is from Adair, pointing out that humans are always welcome at the Palace Saloon since it is now too dangerous for them to come here. On the page opposite that was a half-page ad for the Palace reiterating that they have a human's only policy along with two coupons for free drinks." She then says "Adair's always been a racist, but that policy of his will only hurt him tonight given all of the dwarves in town tonight to spend all their money. Dorita and her assistant are all set to cook up lots of top dwarven recipes."

Kate rubbed her forehead. "I'm a little confused. Dorita and her assistant, she has an assistant? They are ready to cook for the dwarves?  But there is a sign outside by the door that says humans only." "WHAT!" Maggie exclaims and marches to the front door with Kate following. They head outside with Jeff Mills coming up behind them. "Jeff, what is the meaning of this!" Maggie exclaims. He replies, "Tom's father had me put that up when you were out in the kitchen." "Take it down!" she yells. 

He answers, "Sorry Ma'am, can't do that. Tom had a firm talking to me earlier today and made it clear that I'm to do as his father says or else I'm fired. If I were to lose this job I doubt anybody else around here would be willing to hire me. If he attempts to hit another female employee I'll jump in and stop him, even if it costs me my job, but short of that I'm doing as he says. And he says that sign stays up, even if you try to take it down."

Jake hears the commotion at the door and goes over. He's heard part of it, but when he asks Jeff tells him what happened. "Maggie, it's up to you if you want to fight with your father or not. But if Jeff is not following your orders, fire him." Jeff looks startled and shocked. "Of course I've been looking for a man just like Jeff. Between my silver mine and the new business I'm buying into I need him, and would start him tonight at the same wage he earned here." Jake motions to Chester, "Hey, Chester come here." 

Chester makes his way through the crowd. "What do you want, Mr. Cook?"  Jake tells Maggie, “If you needed a bouncer for the night, we'll I bet ol' Chester here would fit the bill." Jake motions to the sign. "And he'd do what you asked him about the sign." Chester says, "Sure thing, Mrs. Whipple. Your father doesn't treat you good. If you don't mind my saying. If you want dwarves to be welcome here, then so be it. You're supposed to be in charge tonight, not your father."

Jeff smiles, clasps Jake's hand and gives it a firm handshake. Then, without needing the use of any tools the large muscular man pulls the sign off the wall with both hands and tosses it into the nearest mud puddle. He then gives Maggie a big grin and says "No need for you to fire me, I'll let your father do it after I go make and put up a 'Dwarves Welcome' sign, assuming that's what you want Mrs. Whipple." "Go right ahead," she replies. 

Patrick Seawell walks up to the doorway and says to Jake, "So are we going in or just standing out here in the rain?" Seawell is in the company of the human Ralph Elliott and the dwarf Torvald MacNaulty.  Jake says, "Good evening Patrick. I believe the owners have just welcomed you and your company." Jake goes back in and takes his seat. They join Jake at his table. William Whipple is distracted by Ruby and does not notice the dwarf until after Kate has served Jake and his three table companions their first round of drinks. 

Whipple looks around for Jeff but can't see him. Jeff then comes out from the kitchen with a piece of wood, hammer and nails and heads towards the front door. Whipple heads out from behind the bar and starts to head towards the door but Maggie manages to intercept him with some questions. By the time he finishes with her Jeff is finished outside and has come back in.  Whipple comes up to Mills and points out the dwarf and yells "Where the Hades did you go? You're supposed to be keeping them out." Mills says "Sorry sir, if you'll come with me we can take care of this." 

They approach the table, Whipple having a self-satisfied look on his face. Mills clears his throat to get the attention of everyone at the table. He then says "Excuse me gentlemen, I have been designated the official greeter of the Lone Star for this evening. I was preoccupied with changing the sign by the front door and neglected to see your entry into our establishment. I apologize for the oversight and beg your forgiveness. Please accept the first round of drinks as compliments of the establishment and we hope you enjoy your evening here." 

Whipple's jaw drops, but before he can speak in response Jeff has turned and marches off into the kitchen. Whipple hurries over to the front door and sees what is now written on the sign. He attempts to pull it off but Jeff has tightly secured it with multiple nails. William Whipple marches through the Saloon and into the kitchen. Jake has a smug look on his face and offers a toast, "To your holiday Torvald and to your health." 

Expecting to hear loud yells from the kitchen at any moment Jake continues, "So tell me how is the mining business?" "Not too good," Elliott states. Torvald says "So close and yet so far. It's all right there but getting to it will be a real bear. So far all we've worked on is pickup up the rubble that we blasted down. We'll get it smelted down but the silver content probably isn't even a fifth of that first load." 

Seawell says, "Yeah, I went out there yesterday. They got in the first load of lumber to begin building the ramps and supports but are going to be needing a lot more wood and beams as well as somebody who has a clue as to how to build it." It suddenly occurs to Jake that he may have just made an even better hiring decision than he had initially realized.  Jeff Mills has been doing an excellent job as the construction foreman for the team of carpenters and bricklayers who have started building the Lone Star's third floor this week.

Jake says, "Turns out I just made a job offer to someone who may be just the right man. He may be accepting that offer any minute now. If he does and you want him, I'll let you hire him for that work and he can work for me as time allows." Jake takes a sip of his whiskey and looks over at Ruby who is impatiently waiting for Alexis to get off the stage. Even from here Jake can see she still isn't too pleased, but seems to be containing herself. He catches her eyes, smiles and mouths 'everything will be fine'. "I hope." he says under his breath.

Katherine worked hard to keep herself from laughing as Jeff and Jake ran all over William Whipple's plans. Just because Maggie would leave tomorrow was no reason to let than man run roughshod over them all night.  Kate was refreshing drinks at Job's table when William Whipple stalked back in from the rain and followed Jeff into the kitchen. Dorita and her assistant were back there, and she suddenly remembered what Maggie had told her about the men at the El Parador. They might not be quite as protective of Dorita, but she imagined if anything were to happen to her it would not be pretty. She finished serving, took a deep breath, and went into the kitchen.

Kate enters the kitchen. Maria Fuente, one of the working girls at the El Parador, is assisting Dorita. Maria's brother Estaban is also in the room holding a shotgun and near the back door. It occurs to Kate that Manuel was not able to put the magical protections on the Lone Star this evening, so she must have brought Estaban along as a guard. That made since as the dwarves that filled up the El Parador would not have been interested in hearing his Mexican music. 

As she opens the door Whipple is in the process of yelling at Jeff, the first words she catches being "....hard of hearing? Listen you big dumb lummox, my son did you a big favor in hiring you! And this is how you repay him....with insubordination!" Mills just stands there without responding.  Whipple continues "I don't care if Maggie told you to change the sign. This is Tom's Saloon, not hers, despite what she may think. You go back out there right now and put the 'Humans Only' sign back on the door."  Jeff doesn't move. Whipple says "I'm not putting up with this, you're fired you stupid ox! You'd better go see if Sherod Hunter and John Magruder need you again because you're finished in this town!" 

Dorita listens the tirade that Whipple is spouting and waits. She shuffles the food she is cooking until she has an empty pan in her hand available to her then looks the men in the eye.  "Here I am cooking!  You go fight somewhere else!  Out of my kitchen both of you!  Hungry the dwarven men on holiday be and you in the way! Go out of my kitchen now! Fight somewhere else!”  With that she makes a shooing motion with her apron trying to herd the men to the doorway that Kate is standing in.  William Whipple turns to Dorita and says "You be quiet, we hired you to cook not talk. Just do your job or you're fired too!" He then mutters under his breath "uppity freaking** elves". 

**family friendly word substituted here

In Spanish Dorita turns to Maria, "go tell Maggie pack we are leaving!"  To Estaban she says, "Watch him"   With that she begins to pull all of the food and foodstuffs into a large basket, packing up the kitchen.  She tells Whipple, “You no hire me, Maggie ask my help for her.  I come for her, not you.  She own saloon and run it way she wants!  You no let her because you are bad man! I leave now!  You run this place without help"   Dorita then looks up and says, "Kate, time to go.  You tell Ruby we go now"  With the rifle packing Estaban at her back Dorita stomps out of the kitchen food and all.   "Ruby we leave now!" she yells as she stomps across the floor, the wood elvan woman a force to be reckoned with. 

Jake sees the little platoon storming out of the kitchen led by Dorita. "Crap. Excuse me for a moment gentlemen." Jake bolts to cut her off at the door.   "Senora, senora, por favor..." he speaks to her using his best mangled Spanish, Jake tries to stop her. He realizes that the entire place is watching them. "Quietly now, what is wrong?" Dorita rapidly spews the problem at him, "Slower, senora, slower, I don't understand."    Dorita yells “Maggie pack, she come home! Bad man uses bad words, to ME! I no stay. Ruby no stay. Kate no stay. Maggie no stay! You no stay, stay, you decide. Time to go!  All birds go now! Bad man, bad place for good people!  They no stay!”

Jake pleads, "Will you give me one chance to fix things with Maggie?"  In response Dorita storms out the front door, food in hand, followed by Estaban and Maria. Torvald MacNaulty had eyed and smelled the fine dwarven cuisine and decides that he wants to be where it is. He and his three companions quickly finish their complimentary round of drinks and follow. 

Jeff tells Jake "Whipple fired me, so I guess I'm gone too." He then gestures to Kate and Ruby and says "They'll have to decide if they want to go against Dorita's wishes, but they should take into account that there are dozens of dwarves back at Dorita's Inn right now who would appreciate their rooms.  I don't know Dorita well enough to know if she'd evict these girls but who can tell in the mood she's in right now." Jeff then leaves.

"Seems like there is going to be one heck of a party at the El Parador." Jake says to Ruby who is still standing at the bar. She finally seems to be enjoying herself.  "Katherine!" Jake calls out and motions to her to come away from Maggie's father. "Maybe Dorita's right. Maggie could spend the night in your room? Then you two could take care of business in the morning? I'm OK with abandoning the Lone Star for the evening. Why don't you talk to her, and let me know."  Kate replies, "I'd be delighted to have Maggie with me for the night. I never liked the idea of her trying to get away on her own anyway. We might need help getting past Mr. Whipple, so don't go anywhere." 

Kate met Maggie as the other woman was hurrying toward the door to see what was going on. "Maggie, Mr. Whipple just fired Jeff and tried to fire Dorita. And said some ugly words about elves. She told him exactly who she worked for, but she won't stay where she's been insulted. She wants us all to leave and let him try to run this place alone. She said you should pack and come home," Kate said with a soft smile. "Will you? You can stay with me tonight." She hugged her friend and whispered, "Spend your last night here where the people love and respect you, and make good memories to take along."

Maggie is surprisingly calm. She whispers "I'll get away if I can but need to stay here until we can at least find Tom and get him back here. And please get Jake or Chester to take down that new sign, if Jeff isn't here dwarves would definitely not be welcomed by Tom and Father."  Kate says, "I know just where to look for Tom. I'll have him back here in a few minutes unless I'm very much mistaken. Then I'll help you get ready and make sure you can get out," she whispered back. Then she handed Maggie her apron and walked over to the door. 

"Maggie will come after we get Tom here," Kate said quietly to Jake. "I'll ask Mr. Martin to walk me over to the Comique. I'm sure that's where he is. I'm not sure what you and Ruby want to do. You could just go now, or wait until I get back with Tom. But Maggie would like you to take down the new sign. Tom and their Father won't agree with the sentiment." 

"Mr. Martin, could you get me my coat, please." Chester helps Kate into her jacket. "Thank you. Would you be so kind as to walk me to the Comique?" He says, "OK, Mrs. Kale. What's over there?"  She replies, 
"Katherine, or Kate will do just fine, Mr. Martin. I imagine once you've been shot at together formalities become less important.   He says, "You're right about that. Please, call me Chester. But some call me Chet, if that's more to your liking." 

She says, "To answer your question, I need to find Tom Whipple so Maggie can leave the Lone Star. Actually we're all leaving. Their father has insulted too many people tonight."  "Wait a minute. Their father? I thought they were married. Unless…"  She says, "Yes, they aren't really married, they're siblings. It's a long story for which we don't have time now."  

A few minutes later they walked in the front door of the Comique where Flossie McKenna was standing on stage singing. Katherine hoped she knew what kind of family she was marrying into. She searched the room for Tom. Kate is able to pinpoint Tom right away, as he is the only non-dwarven person in the place who isn't an employee. Flossie apparently knew a full array of Norse opera that had the fifty or so dwarves all spellbound. Tom also appeared to be entranced by the singer. Chester stays near the door and Kate is able to make her way through the dwarves to get to Tom's chair.

Kate says, "Tom, I'm sorry to disturb you. You need to go back to the Lone Star right away. It seems you're running short on employees. Quite a few of them have taken offense to the treatment they've received in the last few days." She leaned down and whispered in his ear. "You'll have the rest of your life to stare at Flossie. But if you want Job to have enough money to set you free, you'd better get back."

Tom Whipple hurries back to the Lone Star Dance Hall and Saloon. Jake, Chester and Ruby are standing over near the door. Both card games are going on. Alexsis is on stage and Teddy is at the piano. William has moved back behind the bar and Maggie is over by the bar talking to her.  Tom turns to Jake and says "What's the emergency? Everything looks fine here."

"Deceptive, isn't it?" Kate said sweetly. "Maggie wanted you here, I got you. Excuse me while I go talk to your wife." Jake tells Tom, "I don't know the whole story, but it appears your father had some words with the kitchen staff and they all left. A bunch of customers followed them because the food smelled good. He's also fired Jeff, and I think that Katherine and Ruby are about to leave." Jake shrugs his shoulders. "So if you don't include having no kitchen staff, bouncer, server or main entertainment... everything seems fine." He looks out the door. "Seems like the rain is slowing down business too. How are things with you?"

Tom just stares at Jake with a dumbfounded look. "Jeff quit? You must have that wrong. He can't quit! He would never quit. Father won't let me leave unless there's a plan to finish the third floor and that plan is dependent upon Jeff. He must just be on break or something." Ruby throws her hair back over her shoulder. "You're right he didn't quit. Your father fired him. There's been lots of trouble since your father got here. I guess neither you or your father really wanted Maggie to succeed, huh?"  Ruby glances across the room to Kate and then back to Jake. "We'd better hurry up so we don't make Dorita more angry than she already is."  

Katherine had walked over to Maggie. "Excuse us, please," she said perfunctorily to William Whipple and guided Maggie away. She kept her voice low. "Tom is here, although he doesn't really understand what the problem is. Let's go pack your bags. We can spend the night over at the El Parador and it will make the morning that much easier." Kate stopped for a moment. "Are you going to be okay with this?"

Maggie says "No, I just can't walk out like this. After tonight I'm totally committed to leaving tomorrow but I need to stay here for a while longer tonight until things stabilize.  At a minimum, Tom needs to hear my version of what happened rather than just Father's. I'll be along as soon as I can."

Kate replies, "I don't like to leave you here. I would just come back for you, but I'm afraid your male relatives won’t welcome me. I think I might sit down, have a drink, and wait for you. Tom's right over by the door, why don't you come along with me over there?"  The two women walked over to the door.   As they arrive Tom is telling Jake, "I'll talk to Father. Jeff still has a job here, I'll make sure of that. Whatever Jeff did to anger Father I'll fix." And with that Tom marches over towards the bar to speak to his father. 

Kate says, "Ruby, would you tell Dorita that Maggie and I are coming? She wants to have a few words with some people first, and I'm going to stay to make sure that she comes home with all possible speed." Ruby replies, "Kate, I don't feel comfortable leaving you here, not with what you told me last night. I'll wait for you and Maggie to finish what you have to."  Kate reached out and squeezed Ruby's hand. "Well, someone should let Dorita know we're coming. Jake, could you? Between Ruby and I, I think we can take care of ourselves. You can always come back for us, but I don't want Dorita any more upset than she already is."

A looming figure fills the doorway and Ruby glances over to see Cornelius Van Horne standing there. He has on an Inverness-style raincoat and wide brimmed hat. He glances in the direction of her and Jake and then turns his head looking over towards the stage.  "Excuse me sir, you're blocking the door," Chester exclaims, trying to get back inside. Van Horne turns towards Chester and replies, "After you my good man, I was just looking for somebody who doesn't appear to be here. I'll be on my way." He turns and heads west down Main, crossing Allen street.

Ruby smiles. "So let's get our business done quickly and get out of here, shall we? Besides I think it'll be exciting over at the El Parador tonight and we can maybe help Dorita out over there instead, to help pay her back for her kindness to us. And," she pauses, "Just maybe steal some drinks from the bar," she adds with a wink.

Maggie continues to wait the tables while wandering near enough to catch some of the conversation between her father and brother. She comes back over and tells Kate "I should be able to get away soon if you guys leave. From what I just heard Tom and Father wants to know if you're still interested in buying the place. Tom going to come ask you about it. If you leave now then I should be able to get away to go ask you about it. Chester could stay to keep an eye on me." Kate nodded. "Alright Maggie. As long as someone can stay with you and fetch us if we're needed." She leaned forward and kissed her friend's cheek. "We'll see you in a little while." 

Kate struggled into her jacket, got good hold of her skirts to keep them out of the mud, and looked to Ruby and Jake. "Let's go so we have to be found." Ruby gives Jake a smile then grabs Kate's hand. "Let's go." They quickly make their way back trying not to get too wet.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 132 ,“Things that go BOOM in the Night”, Saturday, January 14th, 1882:*

Before they even get to the front doors of the El Parador they can hear the dwarven laughter. The building is packed, with every chair in the place taken and an equal number of dwarves standing. Every employee of the place are busy serving food and drinks including a few who normally don't such as handyman Grant Keebler. Even Angelica Huesca's young son Ricardo is helping serve. Dorita waves the three over and says "Good, you get away from bad man. You no go back if he there. You help with food" and she shoves serving dishes into Kate, Ruby and Jake's hands.

Kate set the tray down on the bar for a moment and pulled off her soaking jacket to hang with the others near the door. After that she picked up the tray again. Watching the others it seemed they were just going around with the trays, offering rather than filling orders. She began to wend her way through the tables doing the same.

Ruby follows Kate's lead and takes off her jacket and hangs it. She looks at the tray and at Jake and furrows her brow. "I'm not exactly dressed for this..." Before she finishes speaking Dorita gives her a push from behind. "You go, take food!" Ruby takes the tray and walks around the room, wondering where Sonoma is to provide some entertainment.  When she walks past Kate she asks her and Kate tells her Sonoma stayed out at the ranch. Ruby nods and waits for the right moment to get into position at the performance area near the piano.

Jake eyes the platter of food in his hand like someone might if they were handed a live snake. He wonders what exactly dwarves consider a delicacy, sniffs the food, and his imagination makes him shudder. At the rate that Katherine is emptying her platter, she'll need another soon he thinks. He just stands there, in his dripping duster and hat, scanning the room. Ruby barely hears him talking to himself, "So many drunken dwarves, If I can only get in a poker game..." and notices the sparkle in his eye and the faint smile on his face.

Ruby sees "that look" on Jake's face so before she gets on the stage she walks over to him and grabs his tray.  "Why don't you go take a seat up front, you'll be closer to the stage that way," she smiles and nods her head towards one of the poker tables. "I think someone just passed out up there so there is an empty seat." Ruby starts to walk away then turns back and gives Jake a kiss. "Good luck," she whispers, "Go win lots of money."

Jake finds dwarves more than willing to blow their hard-earned winnings at his table. However, there is great turnover, with a new bunch of players replacing the others after every hand. On the first hand Jake wins $ 32. On the second a Dwarf named Brilldi wins the pot and Jake loses $ 14 on it. Jake wins the third hand bringing in $ 41. The patrons are also very receptive to the music that Kate and Ruby provide and the tips cup fills up with money.

Dorita keeps the food and drinks flowing keeping Kate very busy passing trays.  Every once in a while she will come out to the floor and point to a dwarf who has passed out she will yell a number in Spanish to Estaban who will bring the intoxicated patron up to the proper room.  

Ruby sings her rowdiest dwarven drinking songs, getting the dwarves to buy many drinks for themselves and even some her. She sings a very long set then heads to the bar for a break. She sees Kate looking a bit harried and motions for her to take a break too. As she passes Jake she whispers in his ear, "Do you need anything?" Jake reaches back and strokes her hair as she passes by, "No, there seems to be plenty of dwarves."

Kate shook her head and kept on moving. It was far too busy here for her to be taking a break. In the back of her mind she remembered that she wouldn't have been here anyway, but the work at least distracting. It hadn't really been very long since they left the Lone Star, and Mr. Martin had stayed. But Kate still worried. She wanted Maggie here and safe.  Ruby had stopped for a moment by Jake. As soon as she was free Kate would make sure Ruby hadn't needed anything from her before she went back to work.

At around 9:30 PM, little more than an hour since they had left the Lone Star, Maggie and Chester walk through the doors of the El Parador. Kate breathes a sigh of relief when she sees a big grin on Maggie's face but is disappointed that she doesn't also have a suitcase.  It takes a bit for them to make their way through the massive number of dwarves, having picked up another two dozen in the past hour. Kate gestures to the kitchen and Maggie makes her way through the crowd and over toward the room. Once inside the kitchen Dorita gives Maggie a big hug and says "Good! You here now! We all worry, your father bad man. How bad man have such good daughter?" Maggie just laughs and says "Blame my mother on that. She was a lot like you Dorita."

After Ruby’s break, and a considerable amount of whiskey, she makes her way back to the stage. She keeps singing and even dancing a bit. The dwarves are rowdy but if they seem like they are getting too rowdy she just sings more well known songs and they all start singing along with her. She also comes off the stage to walk around while singing. She keeps an eye on Jake to see if he needs any inspiration but she mostly watches Kate to make sure she is alright. Ruby guesses Kate had never really been around this many non-humans and she also knows that scenes like this could get ugly quickly. None the less she continues to drink, and starts getting slightly tipsy after a bit, which actually improves her singing. Later into her set she notices Maggie come in with Chester and can see Kate's face lighten.

Kate waited until Dorita let go and then hugged Maggie as well. "I'm so glad to see you here with a smile on your face. It's exciting out there, to say the least. You are going to stay, aren't you? I'm rather looking forward to having you all to myself for the night."  She replies "No, I'll have to go back at some point, but I'm going to stay here as long as I want and let them worry for a change. Don't worry about tomorrow, I'll come down with some sort of feminine problem to keep me from having to go to church.  Oh Kate, it is such a relief to be this close to my dreams. Twelve hours from now I'll be on a stagecoach riding off to a new life. That idea scared me earlier but now I embrace it."

Kate says, "I'm so glad you're happy. I felt as if we bowled you over a bit earlier. So much coming at you at once, but it had to be quick, didn't it? It's going to be wonderful for you, I know it. Let's go back out into the Cantina. I'll play and Ruby will sing and we can have a fun night just for ourselves. Oh, and remind me to return your mother's pillow to you before you leave!"

Jake looks around after Ruby and Katherine between hands but is mostly oblivious. He finds that playing poker with dwarves is fun, even if not challenging. "I'll buy a round" he says to his table "but you'll need to teach me a good dwarven toast." Pedro brings a tray of beer tankards and a series of toasts follow. A dwarven cleric praises Moradin, father of the dwarven race. Another dwarf toasts to Svien the Red, a dwarven Viking hero who he descends from. Another dwarf toast to Hellji the Brave, his mother. Another dwarf then toasts to the Battle of Ipswich in the year 1010, a famous Viking victory over the Anglo-Saxon humans. The final dwarf toasts to himself winning the next hand of poker.

Why does it have to be beer, Jake thinks to himself, "I can't top that, but here's to the dwarves, giants of character and a stalwart folk if there ever was." He drinks half his mug and tries not to make a face. He keeps his eye out for the next whiskey passing by.

Pedro brings another round out beer, giving one to everybody except Jake since he still has half of his. The first dwarf now makes a toast to Clanggeldin Silverbeard, the dwarven god of Battle. The next toasts to the Norse god Thor. The next dwarf toasts to Thor's sons Magni and Modia The fourth dwarf makes another toast to Hellji the Brave, his mother. The next dwarf then toasts to the Battle of Cambridge in the year 1013, another famous Viking victory over the Anglo-Saxon humans. The final dwarf toasts again to himself winning the next hand of poker and asks that the cards be dealt.  Jake cheerfully complies with dealing the cards.

Ruby continues to sing and drink.  Chester looks bewildered at all the dwarves crowding the saloon. He catches Kate when she has a free moment. "Umm. Is there anything I can do?" She replies, "Go ask Dorita. She'll put you to good use." Chester winds his way to the kitchen. He takes off his hat and scratches his head. "Dorita? Can I do anything for you? I feel a bit out of sorts." She hands him a tray of some type of dwarven food that he thinks are pickled pigs feet but doesn't dare ask in case they are actually something worse. She says "Go pass out food!" He decides that doing so would probably be the fastest way for him to stop having to smell it.

The entire building shakes as the sound of a massive explosion rings out and the side wall of the El Parador gets pelted with debris. A dwarf yells out "Earthquake" and the short stocky men begin to file out of the front door in a surprisingly orderly fashion. Some flaming debris continues to fall into the street but goes out quickly in the puddles and mud. "I fold this hand folks, sorry." 

"I must be drinking too much," Ruby thinks with the shake. Then she sees everyone heading for the door. "Hey, what's going on?" Ruby pushes her way to the door to look outside. Jake puts on his coat and hat and heads for the front door. "Chester, you coming?" He calls across the room while he buttons his coat and putting his revolvers in the outside pockets. Chester sets his tray down on the nearest table. "Right behind you, Mr. Cook. What do you think happened?" 

Katherine nearly dropped the tray as the rumbling started. She grabbed onto the back of the stool to keep herself upright. When it stopped she set the tray down, looked over at Maggie who's face must have reflected her own shock, and went for the door. She heard Mr. Martin say something about Condon's bank blowing up.

Once out on the street they can see that there are several burning buildings and a crowd is started to gather around two-and-a-half blocks west on South Street, in the general area of Condon's Bank.  Chester tells Jake "Uh-oh. Deadeye must have blown up the bank. We better go see if anyone's hurt." He calls back inside, "Is there a fire brigade? I think Condon's bank blew up."

Jake puts his favorite Colt in his hand but keeps it hidden in his pocket. "I'm going to run over to the Doc's office and then the Marshall's office before checking out what everyone else is looking at." Jake looks back only for a second. "Anyone is welcome." and he is off. "Wait for me!" Ruby grabs a jacket off the rack and runs out. "Jake, wait," Kate called out, dashing into the rain after him. "I'll come with you."

Chester makes his way down the street along with most of the dwarves, merging in with crowds from Allen street from the Main Street saloons, with another three dozen or so people again mostly dwarves flowing in. As they get closer they can see that the brick bank building is still standing, although there is some burning debris on the bank's roof. 

The fire appears to be concentrated on the two wooden buildings east of the bank, Mason's Feed and Grain and Hoover's Wholesale Liquor and Saloon. Several dozen dwarves are busy helping to safely remove the cases of liquor from the burning building under the supervision and loaded shotgun of the building's owner Niles Hoover and his assistant Harry Rote. Several of the dwarves from the El Parador hurry into the flames to help, with comments how they can't let alcohol be destroyed on Moradin's Day. Chester walks over to Hoover. "What happened here? Is anyone hurt?"

He replies "Slade's shed blew up." Chester is confused and Hoover continues "Sam Slade, owns Slade's Hardware, on Front Street behind the grain store. Or at least it used to be there, that building got it the worst. Good thing that the Sheriff's Office, Johnson's Barber Shop and the Long Branch are made of brick or they'd have gone up too."  Chester asks, "You need help? Where can we get water to put out these fires?"

Hoover replies "The gods seem to be doing a good job of that on their own. Closest water is pine creek, over 300 feet away. This town really should get a fire company. Looks like my building may be a total loss but you can help me make sure that none of my merchandise walks off." Chet tells Hoover, "Sure, I can stick around for a bit. Where're you going to move this. I don't think you can leave this here until you rebuild." 

With that they head further over to where the dwarves have stacked up around seventy-five cases of bottles and twenty kegs. Hoover tells them "Thanks boys, you can take one of the kegs for your efforts but please leave the rest." Once the dwarves have left with their prize, Chester turns to Hoover, "Dwarves sure do work hard."  Hoover replies, "Especially when liquor is involved. Lucky for me they're in town. Could have lost a lot more of my stock. Say, what's your name? I'm Niles Hoover and this here is my assistant, Harry Rote." "Chester Martin, Mr. Hoover, Mr. Rote."

Chester asks, Where're you going to move this. I don't think you can leave this here until you rebuild."
Hoover replies, "No idea. We both room at the Double Eagle Boarding House, and there sure wouldn't be any extra room there. Don't know who'd have the extra space for it."

Chester snaps his fingers, "You know, the El Parador and the Long Branch might have space. I know the people who run them. It would be the neighborly thing to do. How's that strike you?" He replies "Pedro over at the El Parador is a nice guy but I don't trust some of the folks who hang around there. Forget the Long Branch too, I wouldn't trust that Kate Higgens to make change for me let alone watch my property."  Chester says, "Hmm. What about the Lone Star, then?"  Hoover replies, "That's an idea. Tom Whipple is a good guy and his wife is honest, not too swift, but definitely honest."

Chester replies, "Well, let me go ask them. Can you keep your eye on your stock, until I come back?" Hoover replies, "Go on ahead. We got things taken care of for the moment."  Chester jogs over to the Lone Star. He tries to find Maggie in the crowded room. She's not there but Tom is. "Tom, I need a favor. Mr. Hoover's store caught fire and he needs a place to store his supply for the time being. Do you have space here and what do you want from him?"  

Tom replies that he does, as they are closed for the night, that Sunday is a slow day and his father will be leaving on Monday so they should have room to store it even though they may have to move it around some. "OK. Are Jeff and Teddy still here? They'll be a great help. Now I was thinking the Lone Star could get a reduced price on liquor and beer from Hoover, in exchange for housing his stock. What do you think?" 

A few blocks away, Katherine's clothes were soaked and sticking to her skin. She shivered as she pulled Tom's pistol. She stayed a few feet back from Jake, waiting to see what he would do.  The Marshall's office is closer than the Doc's and Jake goes there first. The door is locked and the curtains drawn although there appears to be a light on inside. Jake tries to hide himself and see if he can see through any small gap in a window curtain or hear anything. Not very quietly Ruby asks, "Jake, what are you looking for?" Wyatt's voice calls out "Who's out there?" Jake steps away from the window, motions to the woman to stand away, and says loudly "Jake Cook."

Ruby steps back at Jake's request. As she is standing there she realizes that she did not put the jacket on that she grabbed and she is now soaking wet. She looks down at the jacket and it isn't hers. Not only that but it must belong to one of the dwarves as it is tiny and would not even be close to fitting. She shrugs and looks to Kate, who is dipping just as badly. Ruby looks down at herself and realizes this may not be the best weather to be out in a strapless dress.

The door unlocks and opens slowly. Warren Earp stands in the doorway holding a shotgun. "Get in," Wyatt yells out. Jake does as he is told and waits until he sees that it is safe inside before telling the Earps that Katherine and Ruby are standing outside. Ruby and Katherine are soaking wet and shivering when Warren sticks his head out and motions for the women to come inside. Jake gets inside. The two prisoners are both locked up, each in their own cell. Pinto does not appear to be conscious but Pamela Yeats is Kate took a hold of Ruby's hand and the two of the ducked inside the Marshall's office, water streaming from their clothes. . Wyatt says "Shut the door, we're expecting trouble." Warren Earp quickly shut the door behind them. 

Warren shuts the door and locks it.  Wyatt asks "Did you see any of Douglas's men?" "No. You think the explosion is a diversion?" Kate asked through chattering teeth. Ruby and Kate come inside out of the rain. "I figured the explosion was a distraction." Jake says quickly. "No, didn't see any of them. I wonder if it would be better if I was hiding outside somewhere? We'd all be pinned down here." Ruby pouts at Jake. "I hope you're not planning on getting shot again!"  

Jake looks from Warren to Wyatt. "Of course if I shot one of the Douglas gang you'd have to look the other way." Wyatt replies "And why would I have to do that Deputy Cooke?"


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 133 ,“A Surprise Reunion”, Saturday, January 14th, 1882:*

Even though he knew that Wyatt was about to say that every hair on the back of Jake's neck sticks up and he gives a little shudder. "I guess that'll do. What next Marshall?"    Wyatt replies, I'm guessing who blew up either the dynamite shed, the liquor distributor, or maybe both, is waiting for us to leave here to investigate. I suppose one or two of us could oblige since we still have someone to guard the prisoners. Do either of you ladies know how to use a gun?"

Ruby looks at Kate and Jake, "Um, are we really getting ready for a gunfight?"  Kate looked at Tom's pistol in her hand, then slipped it back into its hiding place in the folds of fabric in her dress. She looked at Jake and shrugged. "Well, we both know I can't hit a thing anyway."   Jake says,  "Stay away from the windows and use your head, it's better than that gun anyway. Besides WE don't both know that, mostly you do." He gives her a reassuring smile. 

“I guess we are." Ruby turns her head and answers her own question. "I think we can manage a gun. Why?"
Kate answers Wyatt’s question, “I know how, Jake actually took me out for some practice not long ago. But I'm really not good at it at all." Warren hands Kate the shotgun and says "Then you'd better take this, it does most of the work for you. Just make sure that your target is in front of you. Both barrels and full." 

Ruby looks over her shoulder to Weems. "So I guess we're waiting for Shotgun Sally then. I told someone I would be waiting for her anyway." She looks to Kate. "So you can give her some of her own medicine when she gets here." As she says this she looks to Weems to see if he has any reaction. Then she turns to Earp. "You wouldn't happen to have a rifle I could borrow now would you?"

Wyatt asks Jake "So do you want to be the ones to go out or stay in here?" Jake says, "I'm feeling claustrophobic already, I'd go. Who's coming with me?" He looks at the women in the water soaked dresses. "We could probably put a large coat on one of them..." Ruby exclaims, "Or forget it, I'll go with Jake and use my own gun...unless one of you boys wanted to go out..."  Jake scratches his chin. "Are they going to let us go by and storm the jail, or ambush us?"

Both Earps are content enough to wait but Wyatt gives Ruby his coat and hat to wear. Warren unlocks a 15-shot carbine rifle from the gun rack and loads it up then hands it to Ruby. Wyatt also hands Jake a Deputy Marshall badge and says "The job pays $ 1.75 a day if you decide to keep it." "Well let's get going." Jake quickly helps Ruby with the coat and hat, adjusting it as much as possible to make her look bigger. And he shows her how to hold the rifle like someone who was used to it. 

"Ready?" He opens the door and scans the area in front and heads out   Ruby pushes her hair up into the hat so it can't be seen. She gives Kate a small smile, "You'll be safe in here," and then she follows Jake out. Kate held on to the rifle and put her back against a wall away from the window. She went through a silent litany in her head. Aim, squeeze, and don’t pull. No trick shots, aim for the torso. If you point the weapon, it's because you intend to kill the man. Jake had shown her how to handle the rifle, if she could just keep her head she might be able to at least look competent.

The storm appears to have intensified although the distant crackling sound of the burning timbers and the crowds apparently working to put out the fire can be heard over storm. An flash of lightning brightens up the sky, lighting up the street. There is nobody either up or down Fremont Street at the moment. Out on the porch Jake goes to pin the damn badge on his coat and realizes he probably can't do that. So instead he reaches inside and pins it to his shirt and then laughs. "What's so funny?" Ruby asks him. 

He replies, "It's official. I'm a lawman, at least for a night. You don't think that's funny, me wearing a badge on my chest?"  She answers, "No, actually, I don't think it's funny. I think it's kinda um, well I won't say it." Ruby smiles at him. "As long as it doesn't get you killed, you can be a lawman for a night..." She gives him a long look then starts laughing. "OK, it's funny!" Ruby resists the urge to help with the badge or take Jake's hand, but she does lean in closer to him. "Um, so are we just walking down the street to the fire? We can't just leave Kate..." she whispers.   

"Yes, right down the street to the fire. Let's go." Jake starts to walk and then speaks quietly. "Watch the dark corners when the lightning flashes, and listen the rest of the time. Even in the rain a hammer cocking has a unique sound. When we get to the fire, we duck out of sight and sneak back here as fast as we can." There is a short pause before he says "Unless you have a better idea?" Jake is answered with a hiccup. "Nope. Let's go"

Jake and Ruby make their way west down South Street. The fire is around 150 feet away. There are no people for the first 100 feet, all of them gathered around the burning buildings. By this time buckets and shovels have been obtained from both Wainwright's Mercantile and Cook's General Store, and people are doing what they can to try to save Hoover's building. The Food & Grain store is a total loss and only two timbers stand where Slade's Hardware used to be. The fifty or so sopping wet dwarves seem to be enjoying fighting the fire.  

Ruby says, "Come on, Jake, let's go back. We can go to Allen then make our way through some alley ways back to the Jail." He says, "Alright. But let's wander over out of site like we are still heading towards the fire." Jake continues to listen and look around like the good paranoid that he is. "Silly, how can we head back that way and still be going this way," she points towards the fire and shakes her head. Jake stops in the street and says quietly to Ruby, "Just how much have you had to drink tonight?"  She replies, "I have no clue, but right now I wish it was more. Don't worry I won't shoot you."

Two blocks away, it is quiet inside the Marshall's Office and Jail. Wyatt then says, "Mrs. Kale. I have a few questions that I've been wondering about. Why did you leave Tombstone and why did you come to Promise City?" Katherine looked at Wyatt for a moment surprised. "Well, I... I left Tombstone because I knew I couldn't start my life again there. It will always be the place where my husband died. Even the name reminds one of death. 

Promise City is close enough to Tombstone that I can visit his grave, but far enough to be a place for me to start over." She paused. "I could have gone back to Boston. I considered it. But that was where we had a life together, and I don't think I could go back yet. I might someday, but not yet. Forgive me for saying so, but it seems an odd thing for you to be curious about."

Earp replies "I ask because your friends, the ones who just left here, have been back to Tombstone a couple of times now asking questions about how your husband died. Seems they've heard some unfounded rumors. My brother Virgil investigated that at the time and concluded that he had a relapse of his illness. But earlier that week your husband had also had a disagreement with Johnny Ringo, so some folks have speculated that it might have been foul play. Mrs. Kale, those are just rumors, but Ringo is a dangerous man and it's really not safe for them to be making accusations against him. Ringo answers questions with his gun not his mouth."

"So that's where they went," she said quietly.  "Marshall, there have been many things about my husband's death that I would have questioned had I been in any condition to do so. I nursed him for over a year. I know what this sickness looks like, and it doesn't set in and carry someone off in four days. He had to have been ill for some time before he even sent for me, and I can't understand why he wouldn't have told me. He knew I would have seen it as soon as I arrived.  But I also can't imagine anyone wanting to hurt Tom. He was a good man." Katherine lifted her hand and covered her eyes trying but failing to hide the tears that had begun to fall. "I'm sorry," she said quietly. "This isn't the place for this."

Wyatt Earp replies, "You're right Mrs. Kale, I shouldn't have brought it up. Right now we need to stay focused on the New Douglas Gang. They busted Dudley Yeats out of the Tombstone Jail two days ago and I suspect they'll try doing the same for his widow here. That explosion may have just been a coincidence, but the thing is, I don't believe in coincidences." Kate hefted the rifle and held it the way Jake had shown her, so it could be quickly lifted into shooting position. "Neither do I, Marshall."

Kate waited a few moments until she was sure Wyatt had nothing else to say. "You've asked me a question Marshall, perhaps I could ask you one. What is it about me that upsets your brother Morgan so?" Wyatt replies "He's probably just embarrassed about you saving his life. He likes to think of himself as a tough guy, and the notion of a female waitress being his savior probably isn't sitting all that well with him."

If it wasn't for the incident with the coffee, which had happened before she had saved his life, Wyatt's answer would have satisfied her. She considered telling him about it, but he would only say that she must have startled him.   "If it makes him feel better I'm not just a waitress, but a pianist and a rancher as well," Kate said lightly.

Jake and Ruby make their way back. They head across Allen and through the back alley between the Promise City Hotel and Doctor Eaton's Office. They are about halfway through an twenty-five foot wide-open area between that alley and the alleyway between the Marshall's Office and the County Claims Office.  When another bolt of lightening flashes and they make out the shape of three men fifteen feet to their left, beside the outside that is out back of the Alhambra Saloon. The men are staring in their direction and at least two are holding revolvers.

Jake puts on his best Texas accent "Ya'll a'seen two injuns runnin by here? Them bastards stole a case o' liquor from us. Nuttin worse then liquored up injuns." Jake keeps his hat brim down and his hand on his Colt while he strains to identify the men.

The men step forward and Jake can now see that all three are armed. Another lightening flash reveals the one in front to be a smiling Evan Adair, the light reflecting off of his golden upper tooth. One of the men behind him is the Palace bartender Dave Carlton. Neither Jake or Ruby recognizes the third. Carlton says "You were right, it is that uppity bitch and her low-account husband." Adair replies, "I knew it. She may be dressed like a man but she still walks like a woman. Pretty dangerous place for you two to be walking around in the dark."

"Oh, it's you." He says to Ruby, "Let's keep going." Jake starts to walk again towards the jail and asks Adair, "You seen anyone out here besides us?"  Ruby plants her feet and her eyes narrow at Adair. "Oh, honey, I can't let him," she nods her head slightly towards Adair, "Insult you like that..."

Adair's gun cocks and he says "Stop moving or I shoot." "Mr. Adair" Jake says in slow measured speech, "You are pointing your gun at a deputized law man, I'd advise you to lower it. I have no argument with you tonight.  The Earps think that the Douglas gang could be in town tonight." Jake stops and stares at him for a moment. "I don't expect you to help me, but get out of my way."

Adair decides to fire his gun but the shot is deflected by a cane suddenly appearing to his right and striking the gun arm, the bullet flying harmlessly into the mud between Adair and Jake. The other end of the cane is in the hand of Cornelius Van Horne, who neither Jake or Ruby had seen until that moment. Jake saw the change in Adair's eyes and starts to dodge the shot while cocking his pistol in his pocket, but too late. With the shot in the mud he doesn't pull the pistol.  By the time the shot was fired Ruby was half in front of Jake. After the shot was deflected she moved quickly back to where she started but she wasn’t sure if Jake had seen her move or not. She looked at Adair incredulously, “You would shoot us, kill us, because I wouldn’t be your whore? You are an evil man.” 

Adair turns to the large man and says "Cornelius, this doesn't concern you, go back to the Palace." Van Horne replies in his thick Georgia accent "It does concern me Evan. The fate of a beautiful woman is always a concern of mine. If you were to harm this woman's husband I doubt that you would just let her stay around as a witness. I am also concerned about you my friend. If Mr. Cooke has been deputized then Judge Isby would see that you hang if you harmed him. Best to follow his advice and we all be on our way."

While she was simmering with anger Ruby decided to take advantage of Van Horne’s help and keep quiet. If it had been just her she might have just tried to shoot Adair on the spot but since she wasn’t alone she decided against it. The rifle was in her hand pointing down and she kept it that way but she did slowly move her finger to the trigger and position the gun up against her shoulder so all she would have to do is lift it up. She was no deputy but she didn’t care. She would shoot Adair if she had the chance.  

Jake sees Ruby move and stop and move again. He whispers to her, "It's NOT time." Worried about Ruby being so drunk he watches Adair's eyes and hammer closely. If he detects that Adair is not going to heed Van Horne's advice Jake is going to draw and roll away from Ruby and kill Adair.

A long pause follows, broken by the sound of thunder. Van Horne says "Evan, please. Right next to the Marshall's Office is not the place to do this, especially with dozens of people running around the streets." Adair says "I guess you're right, there will be another time." He and his bartender turn and walk away, his back now to Ruby and Jake. The other man also walks back, but stays facing Jake with the gun at the ready in the event that either Ruby or Jake raises a weapon in their direction. Ruby watches Adair walk away. She slowly takes her finger off the trigger of the rifle and relaxes her arm. 

"Good day again lovely lady, we will need to share a drink again, with your husband's permission that is..." Van Horne states as he bows in Ruby and Jake's direction.  Ruby turns to Van Horne and takes a good look at him, then she smiles. "Mr. Van Horne," she says sweetly, "Our first drink together was enjoyable and a second sounds lovely. I do believe I owe you for your effort in stopping a fight tonight." She takes a moment to pull off Wyatt's hat and pull her hand through her hair. "But I'm not so sure I can share a drink with a friend of Mr. Adair's. How do I know I can trust you? He obviously has it out for me."

Van Horne replies "I never met him until I first arrived in this town in early November. I'm a gambler by trade and the Palace is the largest gambling house in the town which is why I gravitated towards there. He had an available room and offered to let me have it so I accepted his offer. He's been a gracious host to me ever since. That's all there is to it.   As for this current feud between the Palace and the Lone Star, I happen to enjoy gambling at both and hope to be able to continue to do so. So I'm not taking sides in this one, one Civil War was enough for my lifetime. But I also won't just stand back and watch something terrible happen that I could have easily prevented, as just occurred here."

"Mr. Van Horne, we'll have to talk another time. For now I owe you one." Jake slightly tips his rain soaked hat. "And I'll even buy that drink. But we should be about our business before someone else gets hurt."  Mr. Cooke is right, we should get going but let me know when you want that drink." Ruby smiles at him and waits for Jake to guide her away.

“Indeed, another time then” Van Horne states. Just then a bolt of lightning strikes somewhere in the nearby mountains, momentarily filling the sky with light.   This was the fourth time in eight days that Jake had crossed paths with Cornelius Van Horne, but in all those encounters he had yet to get a look into the man's eyes. It had been too dark until now during this conversation for him to do so. But Van Horne was still facing him as the lightning struck and for a very brief instant Jake saw the man’s eyes. “Watch the eyes,” is what Jake had always told himself. 

That brief instant was all the time that he needed. Jake had selective photographic memory. His selectivity was limited to the memorization of eyes, although he did not realize the extent and level of detail to which he examined them. Every person has a their own individual retina pattern, as unique as fingerprints, and Jake had committed to memory the identity of every person that he ever spent an hour or more at a table with. And Jake recognized this set of eyes in front of him. 

What he saw in that brief instance of light created a conflict for him. The man in front of him was four inches too tall, eighty pounds too heavy, twenty-five years too old, had skin tone that was too light, a face that was too round and too fat, a nose that was too long, and hair that was not only the wrong color but parted on the wrong side. Furthermore, the body language was wrong, the tone of voice was also wrong and this man’s accent exactly matched that of those from the city of Savannah, Georgia. Every fiber of Jake’s being told him that this man was a Southerner known as Van Horne……except for the eyes. The eyes belonged to his mentor, the Irishman Patrick O’Brien.

"Put your hat back on Ruby, keep that red hair of yours from being so visible." As they walk away Jake speaks loud enough for Van Horne to hear him. "Did anyone ever call you Red? I wouldn't, doesn't do justice to you. And besides for me there's only one man named Red, I think I might have told you about my friend." Jake pulls her along the alleyway more into the shadows this time so they won't be surprised again. Van Horne turns and heads north, back in the direction of the Palace Saloon. Jake and Ruby are able to get to an alley near the front door with a clear view of the Marshall's Office without any further incident.

"Jake.. what are you doing??" Ruby says as Jake drags her from the alley. She sticks her hat back on as he does. "No, no one has ever called me red, always Ruby. Yes, you told me about your friend. What's going on?" She looks at him quizzically. "Just staying better out of sight." They hide themselves with a view of the Marshall's office "I'll tell you later tonight. Unless I've gone crazy, there was somebody hiding in that alley way who was an old friend and I was saying hello."

Ruby looks at him with the look of someone who has had a tiny bit too much to drink and has no idea what Jake is talking about. "Ok, you tell me later what the heck you are talking about. Oh and while we're at it we're going to have to figure out what to do about this whole people-thinking-we're-married thing. Doesn't it bother you?""   Ruby puts on a pout, "Oh and one more thing, Deputy Cooke, you have the badge," Ruby pauses then raises her voice slightly, "Why didn't you shoot Adair! He shot at you first!"

Jake puts his hand on her mouth. "shush, you're being too loud. Deadeye's gang could be out here." As he looks around the rainy street he whispers in her ear. "A bunch of reasons. Unlikely he's as good as Deadeye, but he did have the drop on me at first. And then when Van Horne knocked his gun aside, I wasn't quite sure who's side he was really on. So it was four against two, not good odds." 

He takes his hand off her mouth. "Besides, even with the badge I need good reason. Imagine Isby's thinking that I get a badge from Earp and not an hour later go shoot Adair, who folks know is quarreling with us." He stops to listen and peer around again.   "And you are drunk, and I'm an idiot for taking you out here with me." He gently wipes some raindrops off her face. "I don't want to know how you felt looking down at my bleeding body. Alright? Now be quiet for a minute. See if you can spot or hear anyone out there."

Ruby whispers back with another pout as she shakes her head. "Jake don't say that you wish you left me behind." She closes her eyes as Jake wipes off the rain. She opens them and even quieter says, "No, you don't want to know what it felt like to watch you dying. So I'll be quiet now." Ruby listens to Jake and she tries to hear or spot any kind of activity in the area.

"Hermes." Jake mutters under his breath and sighs. He gets up and pushes her rifle slightly to one side and stands real close. "I wish I kept you safe, not behind." He gives her a brief kiss on the lips. "Now save those lips for later, and use those beautiful eyes to see if anyone is out there. OK?" He waits a second for her to nod and then crouches down and resumes watching the street.

The rain continues to fall. There are still flames off to the east but they are not as bright as before although there still appears to be a lot of smoke. A crash follows and immediately thereafter is a group exclamation, which Jake concludes was at least one wall of the Feed & Grain store collapsing.  

Two block away, Chester jumps at the sound, and almost dropping the keg he was holding. He calls out to those helping move the alcohol to the Lone Star, "We should pick up the pace. I don't want to be nearby if Mr. Hoover's store falls down." Hoover says "I think that they've managed to get most of the fire out now at my place, although I don't know if it can be salvaged or not. It's still a good location though even if I have to rebuild from scratch."

On the east side of town things continue to be quiet, the action all taking place further west. Ruby and Jake continue to get wet while watching and waiting out in the rain. The wait in the Marshall's office seemed interminable. Katherine had lost all track of time, but it seemed she had been standing shivering and wet with the rifle in her hand for hours. "If something was going to happen, wouldn't it have come by now?" Kate asked quietly.

Another fifteen minutes pass during which the light from the direction of the fire ceases. Ruby and Jake then see a parade of around two dozen dwarves walking back towards the El Parador. Surrounding the group are Pedro, Jose, Carlos, Estaban and Grant, each carrying but not pointing a weapon. A minute later Ruby and Jake are able to hear Dorita's voice sounding out, despite the sound of the rain and the eighty-foot distance, saying "You leave and not pay bill! Bad dwarves."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 134 ,“Crossroads”, Saturday, January 14th, 1882:*

“You stay here," Jake says to Ruby "and let me walk over to the door and have them open it. Then follow if you think it's safe. The last ploy I can think of is them storming the door when it opens. Seems like nothing is going to happen right now." He gets up from his crouch position. "Ok. I hope nothing happens I'm cold now and want to get back and get warm," Ruby says with a shiver. She was cold and wet and starting to sober up from their face off with Adair. She watches as Jake makes his way slowly over to the front door.

Jake speaks softly at the door and Warren Earp opens it. He and Ruby quickly make their way inside. Wyatt says "Everything's been quiet here. How about outside? And what caused the explosion?" Jake replies, "The only trouble we ran into out there was Adair. I'll talk to you later about that. I didn't get all the way to the fire, turns out Ruby here needs to rest and warm up a bit. Bad judgement of mine taking her out." Jake looks for a blanket to wrap her in. "Probably better that I stay with the ladies if you still want to check out the explosion. The fire seems to be out."

Earp replies "Okay, Warren and I will check it out. Pamela Yeats seems to be on edge. Weems hasn't stirred, but that's no real surprise. The move over here was painful for him and the Doc gave him something for the pain before he left. Keep the door locked and don't let anyone in except for one of us." The Earp brothers check their weapons once more and then depart. Ruby huddles over near the woodstove to warm up.

Jake sees that Katherine is a bit tense still. "Hopefully this won't take too long. Thanks for coming along, it'll be OK." Kate replies, "I'm alright Jake. It's just something the Marshall said, about what you and Ruby were up to last Sunday, but this isn't the place to discuss it." He then makes sure the curtains are closed tightly so no one can peer in before scanning the room and committing to memory where everything is in case of trouble. He then lowers the flame on the lamp so the room is dimmer. "Stay away from the windows." He takes a look at Pamela Yeats and then watches her from the corner of his eye.

After Ruby warms up a bit she walks over to Pamela who eyes her suspiciously. She still has the blanket on her shoulder and the rifle in her hand. "So, Mrs. Yeats, your little robbery didn't exactly go as planned, huh? I think right now you are wishing you left your poor husband here in jail, then at least he would still be alive." Pamela Yeats bursts into tears, heads back to her bunk, then lies down and cries herself to sleep. Ruby turns back to Jake and Kate. "Well I guess we're not getting any information from her..." She is still shivering so she walks back over to the woodstove.

Kate went over and put her arm around Ruby. "I know you're still angry about what happened to Jake, but however it happened, she just lost a husband. Believe me, she's as miserable as you could possibly wish." Ruby exclaims, "She should have thought about that before robbing the bank, shouldn't she." Kate can tell Ruby is more upset than angry but trying not to show it.

Kate answers, "Yes, she should have. Tom and I lost everything, but we didn't go out and rob banks. We did what we had to in order to start over." Katherine breathed deep and could smell the whiskey on Ruby's breath. She went over to the stove and looked at the coffeepot. The drink certainly wasn't fresh, but it was hot. She found a cup and filled it, then brought it over to Ruby. "So what is bothering you Ruby?" Ruby takes the coffee and stares at the cup. "What?" she shrugs. "I'm fine. I just thought we could get some information out of her is all. I spent way too much time today in the rain and would like to get dry."

"So" Jake interrupts the women, "this night hasn't gone exactly as planned. Seems like it started out having fun. When I heard the explosion I was sure that somebody was going to be breaking out Weems. I was less concerned about Deadeye and more concerned about who put Weems' up to attacking us coming back from the mines, plus his possible connection to the Cowboy Gang. They are probably still looking for revenge over the rustler cave incident." Jake takes a moment to put his hat near the stove to dry. "Seems like Deadeye is connected to the Cowboy gang now though." 

Jake looks away from them and runs a hand through his hair. "Look, um, I'm sorry for getting you both into this tonight. I suppose I could have thought a bit and talked to you before running off. Heh, I guess I do that quite about don't I?" Jake casually walks over near the door and seems to be listening. Satisfied that he doesn't hear anything he say, "Let's hope that the Earps don't find anything and I can take you both back to the El Parador soon."

Ruby furrows her brow. "Why do you think Deadeye is connected with the Cowboy Gang?"  Jake says, "Back in the caves, Claibourne was expecting Deadeye, thought I was him. And someone saw Claibourne that day Weems and the others attacked us coming back from the mine, didn't they? Or is that just me being paranoid?" "Oh yeah, I think Kate saw him that day." She glances at Kate who nods to her. "I think I'll leave the thinking to you guys," Ruby laughs. "Too much worrying gives you wrinkles."

Back at the Lucky Lady, Niles Hoover tells Chester “I think that they've managed to get most of the fire out now at my place, although I don't know if it can be salvaged or not. It's still a good location though even if I have to rebuild from scratch."  Chester says, "That's too bad about your place. What's so good about the location?"

Hoover replies, "It's in town and not far from the mines. Plus it was next door to the Trail Dust Saloon. With that place now closed and becoming Arizona Territorial property I'd have had less competition. Of course, a Main Street location would be even better, but there aren't any available buildings. Not that it matters that much, I'm the only liquor distributor in town but I did make some money on the bar as well."

After about a half-hour the Earps return. Wyatt says "Looks like we were all being overly paranoid tonight. The explosion wasn't caused by the Cowboy Gang, seems the culprit was Jupiter, Mars, Discordia or one of the other gods. I spoke to Rufus Davis, he's now over at Doc Eaton's office. He runs the Arizona Billiard hall had just opened up his back door to head for the outhouse when he saw the bolt of lightning come down and hit the dynamite shed. The explosion blew him all the way back into the building and onto one his billiard tables." 

"Thanks for helping out tonight." He goes to his desk and unlocks it, then removes some money and counts out $ 1.75 in coins which he hands to Jake. "Your pay Mr. Cook for tonight's services. If you'd like I can talk to the Merchant's Association tomorrow about hiring you on as a Deputy Marshall, since Warren's going back to Tombstone tomorrow so I'll be short a deputy."

The hair on the back of Jake's neck stands up again and he unconsciously rubs it back down. "It isn't really a career that I'm after. I'm really interested in safe guarding my businesses more than in being Deputy Marshall. It does seem that I keep getting involved, I guess I'd consider it for a time. I just need to make sure there is not a conflict with my other business interests and I can take care of them. If we can work it that you use me as needed I'd sign up." He picks up his hat from near the stove. "If I'm going to be an assistant to the head lawman I'll need a little training in jurisdiction, what I should and shouldn't do, and what else is expected of me."

Wyatt replies "We can go over that later, some time where they", and he gestures to the two prisoners "Are not within earshot. Glad to have you on board Deputy Cooke." "Goodnight gents." Jake borrows a blanket to wrap up Ruby and when the women are ready goes back to the El Parador with them. He 'forgets' to see if Wyatt wants the badge back tonight. He tucks Ruby under his duster to protect her from the rain, although she really isn't dry anyway. 

Kate followed behind Jake and Ruby, her still damp clothes again getting soaked. It had probably been a foolish thing to chase after Jake in the first place, but staying behind and worrying was worse than getting wet. They got back to the El Parador, dripping all over Dorita's floors. Upon arriving back at the El Parador all Jake can muster is, "I really need a drink."

"Me too," chatters Ruby. "But I'm too miserable right now. I'm going to get changed instead." Ruby stops by Kate on the way to the stairs. Ruby takes her hand for a moment. "You should get changed too, you're still wet and I don't want you to get sick either. And besides tomorrow will be another long day, with Maggie leaving and all..." She pauses and looks like she is going to say something else but doesn't. Instead she wishes her a good night and turns to head upstairs.

Kate says, "Well, once Maggie is on her way, it should be quiet until the evening. Good night, Ruby." Kate headed over to the kitchen and opened the door and saw Maggie. "I have to go get changed, I'll be back down in a little bit. Did everything go alright here?"

Maggie replies, "Oh, it went fine. Most of the dwarves left after the explosion. Pedro asked Dorita about that, since they hadn't paid their bar tabs. He figured they would probably come back since half of them are staying here but Dorita had another idea. Since 'honor' is valued highly among the dwarves she suggested that Pedro take the men from here and go 'shame' them into returning. They've now paid up from before and with rather large tips to show their honorable intentions. I tell you Kate, that woman is a genius."

Kate answers, "Indeed she is. I should have brought you here sooner, the two of you are getting along so well. I really need to get out of these wet clothes. You can come up with me, if you like."   The two women went upstairs where Katherine dug through her trunk and pulled out a very plain, brown dress and dry undergarments. She used the closet door for privacy as she changed. "Are you really looking forward to tomorrow, Maggie? It was so sudden, and I felt like I was pushing you a bit. I didn't want to do that, but time was of the essence."

Kate stepped out from behind the door, still cold but at least dry. She picked up her brush and began to pull it through her wet hair. She took a seat next to Maggie on the bed. "I'm sorry about tonight, I wish it could have gone differently. Will you need any help tomorrow morning?"  Maggie replies "Oh Kate, after the way things went tonight at the Lone Star I'm glad to be leaving. I couldn't bear to have to spend forever with my father, brother and cousin. I can't believe that Father decided to put up that 'humans only' sign behind my back, and when three wood elves were helping out in the kitchen! And he spoke about it in front of them, as if they weren't even there! 

Kate, from what you told me of Los Angeles I will have a chance to help women regardless of race. My three nights here earlier this week were a real eye opener. I think I learned more here about people in a half week than I did in half of my lifetime. I'm sorry that it took so long for me to get over here but after you left things went from bad to worse. Father's plan to have cater to the displaced humans from the other saloons backfired. One person displaced was Cornelius Van Horne. After he found both the Comique and Gay Lady both full of dwarves he came to the Lone Star. He arrived right after you all left. Job decided to call it a night at quarter past nine and Tony decided to do the same. 

So Teddy and Alexsis tried to hold the crowd with their music and failed miserably. Do you know what Alexsis is? She's an opener, her talents are great for warming up an audience before the opening act. But as the main attraction she's lost. Then word came in that Buffalo Bill Cody was in town and over at the Long Branch Saloon. That emptied the place out since everybody wanted to see him. And here's the kicker. Father and Tom both said that this disaster was all my fault for not being able to hire reliable help! 

Anyway, Jake never gave Tom an answer about buying the place, so I volunteered to come over here and talk to him. Job Kane has $ 1,000 to invest and Tom wants to know if Jake has the other $ 3,000. And I get the impression that both men don't plan to let me have even a dollar from the sale! As for tomorrow, church services begin at 8:00 AM. If you come by shortly after that you can help me pack. Make sure that you don't come over by way of the corner of Main and Fremont, or else they might see you through the windows at the church service. Avoid the front door too, as that could be seen too. Come to the back door of the kitchen, I'll be waiting for you."

Kate exclaims, "You couldn't hire reliable help? We all stuck it out as long as we could for you, not them. Dorita came to help because you asked her. But I suppose they would blame everything on you, after all, I truly believe they set out intending for you to fail. And since you weren't going to fail on your own, they made sure things went badly so they could say you did. The failures I saw were their own. It can't have been easy for you this last week, but I think it will be worth it. I wish you could have come to the El Parador sooner, and seen some of what I've seen. I've been getting quite an education living here, that there is so much more in the world than I ever saw. And now you get to go to Los Angeles and see so much more than me. I think you and Consuela Hernandez are going to get on very well with one another. 

I'm not sure if Jake has another thousand. I might be able to come up with most of it, so perhaps between he, Ruby, and I we can get it. I think Job is the only partner they want, so I can help them out, and they can pay me back as they can. You keep saying they didn't intend to give you any of the money from the sale. But the Lone Star is, or was at least, legally half yours, yes? It wasn't all in Tom's name or anything like that?"

Maggie replies, "Oh, it was half mine all right. Mr. Berg confirmed that and this afternoon's transaction was totally legal. I'm not going to feel at all guilty about taking what I put two years of my life into. I'm not sure what to do about mine and Tom's combined savings though. Not counting the sale of the building we have around $ 1,900 saved up and locked away in a cash box. 

Technically half of that is mine, well, maybe less as it was at $ 1,600 before Tom and I started our solo nights. He increased it by $ 400 whereas these last two nights Van Horne has left us no profits and actually cost us $ 100 in savings. But Tom is planning to use it as his stake in the Denver Saloon and without my share of the Lone Star he'll need it. He and Flossie finally have an opportunity for happiness, I'd hate to take that away from them."

Kate replies, "You have no reason to feel guilty at all. But I can understand not wanting to take anything out of the cash box. Maybe just $100 for your own expenses? Buying into the restaurant will use up the $2000, and even though you won't have to pay for your rooms for the first month, you'll still have some expenses. Even if it's just the stage and train fare. You said church starts at 8:00? I'll come by the Lone Star by way of the alley a little bit after to help you. We'll have you tucked away on the stagecoach and on your way with no fuss."

It was close to midnight by the time that Kate and Maggie finally stopped talking. Chester then escorted Maggie back to the Lone Star and Maggie headed off to bed. 

Ruby runs up to Jake’s room and strips off the dripping dress, leaving a wet puddle of clothes on the floor. She grabs one of Jake’s shirts, throws it on and jumps under the covers trying to get warm. She spies the bottle of bourbon on the table so she quickly gets out of bed, grabs it and gets back in bed, taking a few drinks while waiting for Jake. 

Jake finishes the rest of his whiskey in one gulp. He seems to be lost in thought and comes out of it shaking his head. He scans the room one last time before climbing the stairs. He opens the door to his room without knocking, closes and locks it. He smiles when he sees the damp red hair, the arms of his shirt, and a bottle of Kentucky Bourbon just visible from under the covers. 

Ruby smiles as Jake enters the room. “What took you so long?” She pauses to sit up and take another drink of the bourbon before continuing. “I have a few things on my mind. I can’t believe that stupid Adair shot at you tonight. He has no good reason to threaten either of us and we can’t just wait around until he decides to shoot one of us in the back. We need to start on a plan to deal with him. Maybe not tonight, but soon. I know it’s more my problem than yours but I would appreciate your uh, expertise in problem solving to help.” Ruby takes another gulp of bourbon and offers the bottle to Jake. “What, it’s to keep me warm...” she says with a smile and a flip of her hair. 

Jake takes the offered bottle, has a rather large swig and hands it back. "I already told you I'd help you take care of Adair. Before tonight, I had half a mind to talk to him and see if we could call a truce. Talking is done now. He's a dead man, he just doesn't know it yet." Jake's eyes are half closed and have that steely edge to them. "Sure we can make him suffer on the way too if that pleases you. It's time to find out everything about this man. Be discrete, but we want to know all about that snake. Especially who his enemies are and why." He drapes his duster over a chair and drops his hat on the floor next to it. 

“I know you said you would help but I wanted to make sure we both agree about his fate. And if he happens to suffer in the process of getting to that fate well.. so be it.” Ruby narrows her eyes as she thinks but then snaps out of it. “Now, about this marriage stuff, you never answered me earlier. Doesn’t it bother you to have everyone in this city think we’re married when we’re not?” 

"That'll be a problem with running the Lone Star. We'll need to fix that somehow. So the thought of being married to Jake Cooke is that bad?" Jake quickly holds out his hands palms up, "No wait, don't answer that. I'm not ready for the answer either way." He laughs and takes off both gun belts. "In the last five years I've had so much attributed to me good or bad that just isn't true I didn't really think about it. Honestly." 

“Why would it be a problem running the Lone Star?” Ruby has a confused look on her face, Jake isn’t sure if she really doesn’t understand or it’s just the liquor.  "Just a trust thing with the customers." Jake replies matter of factly. "It is a gambling establishment.”  She says, “I guess that is a good point if you want honest tables there. Look, about being married, I will say this, you’re not the one being thought of as someone’s property, ok? Besides I like getting marriage proposals, they usually come with jewelry, and it’s hard to get them if people think you are already married.” Jake just raises an eyebrow but doesn't say anything. 

Ruby laughs. “I was kidding! I don’t want any marriage proposals. That is when the trouble really starts believe me. But I just don’t get it,” she shakes her head. “Does anyone really believe I am the kind of girl to be married?” She laughs again at the thought before settling down. 

Finally Ruby sighs. “And something else. I think Kate mentioned something about what we were doing last Sunday? I’m not sure but I don’t think she is referring to us having that drink of this,” she holds up the bottle of bourbon. “Since I saw Colby Tucker on Thursday… well, I’ve been thinking about it… and it’s time for Kate to know what we know. I decided I am going to tell her tomorrow. Not looking forward to that at all.” 

"It shouldn't wait. We've done all we can do, she needs to decide what's next. It was her husband. Everything points to Morgan, but it is just too neat." “I agree. Tomorrow it is.” Ruby is quiet for a moment then has a sudden outburst, “Oh, what the heck was going on in that alley tonight? Talking about your friend Red? I am confused…” 

"Well, so am I. But during one of the flashes of lightning I got a good close look at Van Horne in the face. I can't explain it but for some reason I am sure that Red is hiding behind that face. It sounds crazy, I know. I'm going to have to check into it." Jake becomes animated. "I couldn't say anything out there, I couldn't be sure who might hear. If he's hiding his identity it must be for a good reason, one that probably is keeping him either out of jail or away from some enemy. I couldn't risk his life by blurting it out." Jake starts to pace. "I'm not sure, but I am! Ok, that sounds stupid. He did knock the gun away..." Jake stops pacing. "Look he means a lot to me, help me keep up the charade until I know what is going on." 

“Van Horne…,” she says slowly again furrowing her brow “I will go along with it Jake. Maybe I can even help. We’ll see, you just let me know.  One more thing I’ve been thinking about. I learned two things today. One, you don’t trust me, or at least, you don’t trust some of the things I tell you. I really don’t care about that too much; we haven’t known each other that long. Besides I know ALL about not trusting someone. But more importantly the other thing that I learned is that you really would come to find me if I left. And Jake,” Ruby pauses then looks straight at him and whispers, “Jacob Cook, that really means a lot to me. I guess I have to start trusting you too.” Ruby pauses then laughs lightly, "Especially now since you are a deputy and all..." 

"Trust? I've trusted you with my life, what in Hades else do I have to do?" He has a playful smile on his face but his tone has a very slight edge to it. "Sometimes WE all make a bad decision, it's especially nice when there is someone around who can save us from it. So what if I trust you too much, believe everytime you say not to worry, and believe that you'll never have a moment of doubt about what you are sure of now? What if I trust you too much and I'm sitting on my ass drinking a whiskey and I'm not there when you need me? Whether you think you need me or not." Jake grabs the bottle from her and has another swig. He hands it back, "Deputy Jake Cook, Hermes, it makes my skin crawl!" He is looking down at his shirt and the badge still pinned there like it was a scorpion. "It'll help us deal with the problems we have right now." 

"Well, you didn’t trust me when I told you I would stay or you wouldn’t have come out this morning to throw me in the mud,” she says teasingly. “But you came for me so I don’t care and I’m telling you again I’m not leaving and maybe now you’ll never be able to get rid of me! You are right it is nice when someone is there to save us, particularly from ourselves. ” Ruby tries to figure out what she just said and can’t so instead takes another drink. She continues seriously, “I can only hope you will be here when I need you,” a smile grows on her face, “Like right now, I’M COLD so get over here and keep me warm! You have an official duty to do, you even have the badge to prove it.” 

Jake looks at the badge again dubiously before he laughs one last time. Without further words he gets out of his damp clothes, takes the bottle from Ruby, and has one last quick drink before placing it on the nightstand. As soon as he gets in bed Ruby rolls on top of him, kisses him and then snuggles close as she can. “I’m feeling warmer already,” she smiles. She lays her head on his chest. “Today was a good day. Today we bought a future, something I never thought I would have.” She lifts her head and looks at Jake. She lightly runs her fingers over Jake’s face and beard then leans in and kisses him again. “And it’s all because of you.”

Ruby warmed up quickly laying on Jake with his arms wrapped around her. She put her head back down on his chest and closed her eyes. It wasn’t long before he was lightly snoring. Ruby tried to fall asleep but couldn’t. She had too much on her mind and not enough liquor in her to combat her mental stirrings.   She had mixed feelings about owning the Lone Star. On the outside she was genuinely happy and excited about the possibilities it gave her. But when she really stopped to think about it there were still those old familiar feelings inside her that this was going to lead to true trouble for her. 

She battled the thoughts, reminding herself about the promises already made, to herself and to Jake. Not that she had never broken a promise before but she was trying so hard to be different, to break free of the miserable lonely existence she had been putting herself though to spare herself pain. The Lone Star would mean a real responsibility and one that Ruby was not sure she was ready for. But it also meant a genuine chance at being happy in a way she never thought she could have. She did love to sing and be on stage and this would give her a chance to continue to do that in a way that pleased her. And was she in it with Jake, he would make sure that it worked. 

Then again, Jake was a dilemma of his own. She had only known him 2 weeks. She let herself care about him and she had been overwhelmed by those feelings when he almost died. It scared her that things were happening so fast for them and while she felt she should step back a bit to protect herself she knew she wasn’t going to. She was too comfortable laying there in his arms. And whatever he felt, she didn’t know exactly, but she just knew he felt something too. She could feel it when he smiled at her and gently wrapped the blanket tightly around her shoulders to keep her warm earlier that day. Ruby looked up and watched him sleep, running her fingers though his still slightly damp hair. He was already accustomed to having her there and he didn’t wake with her touch, only changed his snore slightly. Ruby smiled. Yes, Jake was an unsolvable problem. 

Then there was Kate. She was the best friend that Ruby ever had, someone to talk to and not get judged, someone else she cared about and wanted to protect. And now Ruby had to tell her that her husband, her world, had not died in the way she was told. No, a much more malevolent force had been at work and took her husband, her future and her life away from her. Ruby tried to think of the right words to use but none would come. She started to toss and turn thinking about it. There was just no right way to say it. Ruby also knew that she had no real proof of this, only a feeling that Tom did not die the way Kate was told. Ruby knew there was more of this story to be told but now was the time for Kate to decide what happened next. 

Ruby changed her thoughts to tomorrow. She wondered what the day would bring. More curious rain? No matter what the weather brought one thing she knew, there would be some kind of storm with the Whipples particularly the older one when he found out his daughter had taken off. And they would be the ones to deal with it. Ruby wished they would just go in peace, leave them the Lone Star and be done with it. She knew that was a dream not to come true. 

As she thought about the possibilities of what the day would bring she continued to be restless. Finally Jake rolled them over so he was now half lying on her, his head nestled by her neck, his leg thrown over her so she couldn’t keep moving around. Ruby smiled to herself and decided to banish the confusing thoughts and start enjoying being warm again. She was usually good at not being too serious and that gift didn't fail her now that Jake had made her more comfortable. She wrapped her arms around him and drifted to sleep, finally cozy and content.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 135 ,“Paths to Future Things”, Sunday, January 15th, 1882, 5:00 A.M.:*

Nanuet awakens. It is still dark outside and the sound of the rain can be hard. The fire has died out although a faint bit of red light comes from some of the coals. He looks over and makes out with his infravision the sleeping Sonoma and a short while further back the sleeping Gonzales.   He then senses that he is not alone, even though Maska gave no indication of anyone else present. Nanuet looks towards the cave mouth and sees a figure standing there, the height and weight of an Apache.

Nanuet wipes his eyes. He checks again to be sure he is not seeing things. Surely the animals would have noticed someone approaching. He stands and says in Apache "Who comes to this place in the middle of the night? Who do you seek?" "It is I" his mentor Kajika states. Nanuet then notices Maska standing a few feet further back. Kajika motions for Nanuet to join him over by the mouth of the cave, where the sound of the rain will keep the others from hearing. Kajika says "I sense that you are troubled. How can I help?"

"Kajika, please come and join me, come out of the rain." Nanuet thinks about that statement. "Yes, I am troubled. I can't find where I belong in life right now. I have always known the life of a Ranger, animals have been my companion, not people. Now I have found friends, and possibly a companion." he says, looking back over his shoulder at the sleeping Sonoma. "Being who I am I am torn. Torn between a settled life in a town where I am only welcomed by few, and a life that I have always known, always alone and always moving, never settled, the life of a Ranger." 

"Also, I was given this today" he says holding out the dark liquid. "I was given this and told that I have something to do with the path of the world. Hearing those words is a weight I am having trouble bearing. I have many questions and few answers. My reverie has revealed little. My wisdom has failed me." Nanuet offers Kajika a seat. "You were told that you were part of the world's path? Were you told that by one of these people?"   He gestures to the still sleeping Gonzales and Sonoma.

"No, by a druid woman, Jiminez is her name. Sonoma," he points to her "is her student." After a long pause Kajika states "I am familiar with who she is. She is the most powerful of the druidic rites within a thousand miles of this place. If she felt the need to tell you that then it is probably so. What else did she say to you?"
He answers, "She explained that I was to take the liquid.  I think she called it Ihuaivulu from the Andes Mountains, and mix it with the sand and put it on our weapons.  She said to be careful not to touch it ourselves or put it on anything that we wanted to keep though.  She also said that the Ihuaivulu did not belong here, but that it was here now.  

Then when I asked her more questions about the liquid she told me that she was one of the Earth's Guardians.  She said that there was going to be a changing of one of the ten earth spirits, and that the path that the world was going to take was directly dependent on me. Then she went into a trance of sorts and would no longer speak. I found out from the priest at the grove, that Sonoma was her student. She really had no other information. Does any of this mean anything to you?"

Kajika replies, "I do not think that she meant that she was one of the earth spirits, as I am familiar with the concepts of the ten earth spirits. It is said that one spirit inhabits each of the largest landmasses and oceans of the world.  Some of these spirits are for good, others for evil, some for law, and some for chaos and some to maintain a balance. Even those seeking the balance may take on opposite perspectives, some seeking to maintain neutrality though the inclusion of all else and others seeking only neutrality with the exclusion of good, evil, chaos and law. 

While these spirits are mortals, each living up to five hundred turns of the season. It is said that before one moves on from this realm, either from natural or from man-caused circumstances, then another will arrive take its place. What path and how you play a role in this I do not know, but I have sensed that this unnatural weather is foreshadowing of something greater."  Nanuet says "No, I did not believe her to be one of the ten Earth Spirits either. Does this have anything to do with the visions that Riley is having perhaps? And how exactly is a spirit mortal, that just doesn't seem right."   

Kajika answers, “The spirits each live and die although they are linked to the earth itself. While they do not directly influence the lives of the native peoples of each land they have an indirect impact. For example, the spirit of the great ocean to the east was hospitable to the Vikings, allowing them to use it safely. The creature that followed it was inhospitable to travelers, keeping people from voyaging across the oceans for its lifetime. The spirit that followed it took a different approach and the humans were permitted to travel freely across it. Whether each of those was a good, evil, lawful or chaotic act depends upon your perspective. 

Another example would be the continent of Africa. It is clear that a truly evil spirit that deeply hates the native population has been in that land for many centuries, otherwise the ogres would not have become enslaved and then later colonized by the humans.”

Nanuet listens intently to his mentor's words. He thinks for a while and then speaks: "And one of these spirits is leaving now and another one is taking its place. Kajika I must apologize for my ignorance but I must ask you more questions. Is there any way we can find out which of the 10 spirits is being replaced?" "I still don't understand how I have anything to do with this or the fate of the world or if there is any connection with the visions that Riley was having?"

Kajika replies "I do not know either but I know of one who would. There is a very old shaman who is an expert on the earth spirits. He is Navajo. Fourteen years ago the United States moved their tribe to a reservation further north of here along the Arizona and New Mexico borders. He is there, so it will take me a few days to go to him and return. But when I come back I should have the answers that you seek." 

Nanuet is relieved to hear that he may get some answers. "Kajika, do you wish me to travel with you? With the strange weather and all it may not be safe. I know you are a wise shaman, but maybe I can help?"  Kajika answers, "Your place is here. But I agree that I should not travel alone. There is a man in the town named Peck. His wife is a Navajo woman named Cornflower. They would be helpful to see that I get there safely and back. They live in a cabin in the north part of town   It will be dawn soon. If when you return you could check and see if they would be willing to accompany me that would be helpful. Tell her what you know and that I must speak with Great Antelope. I plan to leave mid-morning and can meet them on the north road out of town."

Nanuet agrees and seems somewhat relieved to not be leaving town just yet. He bids Kajika farewell and begins packing his meager belongings. He rekindles the fire from the still glowing embers and then fetches some water to boil for tea. He makes a quick breakfast and when it is ready he wakes Sonoma gently. "I have made you some breakfast. I have something I must attend to this morning. I will see you back in town sometime later."  With that Nanuet mounts his horse and heads back to town, specifically looking for a cabin in the northern section of Promise City.

In the early hours of the morning, shortly after dawn, Nanuet arrives back in Promise City. It is still raining although it is finally beginning to let up.  There are people out and about at the northwest end of town, as Pine Creek has overflowed its banks and flooded out half-dozen buildings. Among these are Mathias Danboy's chicken coop and Elza Hooten's pig pen, and both are busy moving their livestock to higher ground. Nanuet is able to get directions from them to the Peck residence, two blocks east between Front and Allen Streets. 

Jeremiah Peck lets him in without much delay. Also inside the building is Peck's wife Native American Cornflower. "What can we help you with?" Cornflower asks. Nanuet greets them warmly. "Greetings, I am Nanuet and my mentor is Kajika, I believe you know him. He is traveling to have a meeting with the shaman Great Antelope. He has requested that you and your husband join him if you can." 

Nanuet explains to Peck and Cornflower all about the Druidess and the earth spirits. He is very detailed and tries to give them all the information he can.  "Kajika says that he will be on the road north of town at mid-morning if you are willing to journey with him."  Cornflower insists upon going. She says that as an Apache, Kajika would face danger in Navajo territory without a Navajo present to translate. She feels that this quest is vital.  Her husband Jeremiah says "Well, you ain't going without me. The only problem is I don't want to lose my job. Mr. Nanuet, would you be willing to fill in for me until I get back?"

"What does your job entail Mr. Peck? I would sure be willing to give it a try if you are going to help Kajika." "I work for Travis and Jem Calhoun over at the Gunsight Brickyard. But we're not working there right now. We've been loaned out on a building job, putting another floor onto the Lone Star Dance Hall and Saloon. If you could show up there tomorrow morning in my place that would work. They just need laborers, the foreman Jeff Mills will show you what to do."

Nanuet breathes a sigh of relief when he hears what the job entails. "I know Mr. Mills. Should be no problem for me to fill in for you. Thanks for heading out with Kajika. Hopefully he can get to the bottom of some things for me." Nanuet spends some time engaged in small talk with the couple, mostly discussing the odd weather. "Well, I am sure you have some preparations to make before you head out today. I am going to be going now. Thanks again."  With that Nanuet realizes that even though he may have made some breakfast for Sonoma he himself had eaten nothing. He heads towards the El Parador day dreaming about Dorita's cooking.

Jake wakes up early, he and Ruby still lightly entangled. Slowly his mind comes to focus and awareness. He runs through the events of yesterday in his mind. I bought a saloon, put a man on my to kill list, and possibly found an old friend. Oh, and I became a deputy. Even with his eyes closed and half asleep he frowns. What to do today? Maggie should be leaving, maybe even now. Somebody ought to make sure she gets off without trouble. Heh, I'm sure somebody will. The Whipple men will be outraged. 

He cracks his eyelids open. The lack of morning sun and the faint sound of the rain make the bed seem even more inviting. It would be a shame to wake Ruby up. Hades, it would be a shame to get up. Jake smiles ever so faintly, closes his eyes, and nestles back in to the comfort of the bed and his companion. Sleep returns quickly, welcomed like an old familiar friend.

Katherine woke with a chill still settled in her bones from spending a large part of yesterday wet. She'd never really gotten warm again after they returned from the Marshall's office. But after she saw Maggie off she could go have a hot soak at the bathhouse and steep the chill out. 

She dressed plainly in her simplest brown dress and braided her hair, letting the braid fall down her back instead of pinning it up. She put another dress and a small bag and picked up her umbrella and coat. Downstairs she asked the time. She was only a little bit early, so she had a quick cup of tea and waited for the time to be right.

The time goes by slowing until the clock says 8:00 AM. Kate then hurries off, making her way to the Lone Star through a roundabout path and arrives at the back door. At the very first rap Maggie opens the door and ushers Kate in out of the rain. She leads the two of them upstairs to her room.  A tan and maroon suitcase with a floral print pattern is spread out upon the bed and Maggie has already begun packing. She says "I took your advice and withdrew $100 from the cashbox. I left Tom the rest, along with my key to it."

Kate replies, "I think it's a reasonable amount. I'm sure Tom will be upset anyway, but after he calms down he should see the sense." Kate started folding some of Maggie's dresses carefully. She had just done this for herself, so she called on the tricks she had learned packing for the trip to Arizona to get as much as possible into Maggie's case.  "Is there anything you won't be able to fit that you're going to want? Perhaps Mr. Gonzales could bring it to Tucson for you, or we could have it sent to Los Angeles."  Maggie replies, "Only you, but I guess that isn't possible. Perhaps he could bring you for a visit sometime." 

Kate paused for a minutes. "Oh, I almost forgot!" She reached into her own bag and pulled out the bustle pillow Maggie had lent her. "I was to keep this as long as I worked for you, and as I no longer do...." She sighed quietly. "I'm going to miss you a great deal, you know."  She answers, "And I'll miss you. But I am glad to know that Jake and Ruby got my half of the Lone Star. Tom's decided now not to even ask them, even though he said that he would. He thinks that he's found an investor for the other $ 3,000."

"Well, that ought to be interesting. I don't suppose he gave you any idea who?”  She replies, “Niles Hoover, the man whose liquor store burnt down last night. Tom has agreed to store Mr. Hoover's merchandise at the Lone Star until he can rebuild. His liquor store was also a saloon so Tom figures he can talk him into buying into the Lone Star rather than rebuilding.  He hasn't spoken to him yet though and probably won't until mid-afternoon, so there's ample time for Jake to buy the remaining $ 1,000 interest before Hoover hears the offer." 

Kate says, “I should make sure they step over then and make sure Tom knows they already own half before he sells the saloon twice.  I think Mr. Gonzales will be able to bring me to visit now and then, you can't get rid of me that easily," Kate teased, leaning over to hug Maggie. "And I can be very persuasive when I want to be."

Meanwhile, over at the El Parador, Jake awakens again, this time to the sound of knocking at the door. Jake rubs his eye and mutters a curse before climbing out of bed and covering whatever of Ruby that is visible with the blanket. "Hold on", he says with a low voice while pulling on his pants and stumbling to the door. Just before opening it he hides a derringer in his palm. One more rub of his eyes and he cracks the door open.

Warren Earp is standing in the hallway. "You said you had something you wanted me to check for you in Tombstone? Better tell me now, I'm leaving on the Wells Fargo Stage in twenty minutes." "Tombstone?" Jake looks at him oddly before recognition sets in. "Right. The serial numbers of the $20 bills. Go on downstairs I'll run right down." 

Jake pulls on a shirt, puts the derringer in the back holster, and grabs his wallet. He goes down stairs and explains to Warren one more time about the money. He makes a list of the serial numbers and explains that the local bankers suspected it might be from a Tombstone bank. "It might lead to who paid Weems to stop the miners, which lead to your brother Morgan's shooting." Earp thanks him and then hurries off to catch the stagecoach.  Jake heads back up to his room and locks the door. Ruby seems to not have stirred so he gets undressed again and climbs back into bed. He doesn't sleep this time, but just rests and watches Ruby sleep.

Over at the Lone Star, Maggie and Kate have finished her packing. Maggie says "I should probably leave then a note. Kate, what should I say?"  Kate answers, "Best to keep it short, I think. Just tell them that you've accepted a business opportunity out of the Arizona Territory. That you've sold your share of the Lone Star and taken only the hundred for your own expenses. Tell them that you'll contact them in a month or two but don't tell them where you've gone. And when you do write them, don't put a return address on the letters. It's up to you whether or not you tell them who you sold your share to. Either way, you'd best hurry, 9:00 is coming up fast."

Maggie quickly jots down the note as Kate suggested, not mentioning the names of who she sold her half of the business too, and leaves it in center of her neatly made bed. She and Kate then pick up the suitcase and a smaller travel bag and head downstairs. They exit by way of the back doors and take the back alleyways behind Main Street to get to the Wells Fargo Office. 

Maggie has Kate wait outside while she goes into the office to purchase her one-way ticket to Tombstone from Kris Wagner. Kate hears her tell Wagner a well-rehearsed speech about how she is leaving her husband Tom due to his womanizing ways. 

She exits the office and the two head over to the stagecoach. Chuck Nevers helps secure the larger bag to the rack on top of the coach, where a large trunk and another large suitcase are already sitting. He then opens the door for her. There are already three people in side, two of whom are familiar to Kate namely, the halfling newspaperman Chumbley and the rotund figure of the gambler Cornelius Van Horne. Before entering Maggie turns to Kate to give her a warm goodbye hug and tears begin to stream down her face. 

Nevers comments "Hurry it up, here comes our escort." They see a mounted rider who Kate recognizes as Warren Earp riding down the street in the direction of the stagecoach. "You're doing the right thing," Kate said as she returned Maggie's hug. "And we'll see each other again, I'm sure of it. You're going to do so well," she smiled as she pulled back and wiped her own eyes. Kate held the small travel bag while Maggie climbed inside, then handed it to her. "Good luck, Maggie." "Thank you, Katherine," Maggie said, smiling despite her tears. 

Kate nodded. "Good morning Mr. Chumbley, Mr. Van Horne," she said politely. Kate waited a moment for the men's reply and then stepped back. "Good morning, Marshall," she said as Warren Earp rode up. "You, uh, going on a trip Mrs. Kale?" "No, just seeing off a friend."  Earp spent a few moments talking to Mr. Nevers before the stage driver climbed up. A few moments later the stage started forward. Maggie waved as the stage pulled away, and Katherine waved back until the stage turned a corner out of sight.

Kate picked up her own small bag and went over to Gilson's bathhouse. She spent nearly an hour in the hot, scented water, soaking the deep chill out of her bones. It didn't seem to help the sneeze she'd developed, however. She dressed in the brown again, not wanting to drag another hem through the mud. It was just a bit after ten when she got back to the El Parador. 

Some time passes before Ruby starts to stir. Slowly and with great effort she gets her eyes open. She sees Jake staring at her and just looks back at him. Finally she smiles and while stretching into him whispers, “I don’t want to get up today…” "Yet or today?" Jake asks her. "And if not at all today, why?"

"It's still raining and I'm too comfortable," she says yawning. Then with a sigh and a more serious face, "Plus there's the Whipples and the Lone Star business and then there's the Kate business..." Ruby voice trails off. "Every day here is so busy and full of things to do. I want to just stay here for a while and not think about it." She pauses then looks up at Jake, "What? You don't like staying here with me too?"

"What's not to like? I'm here." He strokes her hair. "There is no rush. But we have to get up eventually." "I know," Ruby sighs again. "But not right now!" she continues quickly then gives him a long kiss. "So," she smiles again, "You started two new careers yesterday. Right now I'm more concerned about the one I'm involved in. We have to make lots of plans now, well, after we finish the deal today I guess. Are we, I guess I should say you, are you going to move into the Lone Star?"

Jake replies, "Makes sense to move in. Saves some money and keeps me close to all my investments there." He pokes her under the covers as he says that. "It will be hectic getting started I'm sure, but once we get it going it shouldn't be too bad. I hope." He rolls over on his back and looks at the ceiling. "At first we'll try and keep things like they are until we figure out what needs changing. See if we can get the third floor finished. We're gonna need a manager though, I don't think you, me or Job wants to do that for long."

Ruby giggles and rolls over onto Jake, sitting on his lap. "Oh, is that what I am to you... just an investment...?" She is smiling and trying to adjust his shirt which is hanging off her. "I'd better make sure I don't slack on my job then so I don't get in trouble with the boss. Have to keep him happy, right?" She laughs as she gives up with the shirt. "As for a manager, we need to hire one, that's all. We can ask around or put an ad in the paper, maybe have interviews or something.' Ruby shrugs, "I don't know, never ran a saloon before." 

"As for moving in I'm going to make myself a really nice room, I want lots of windows and a big bed and maybe even paint it something different. I haven't had a room that wasn't in a hotel in a looonnng time. I'm most excited about that I think. Oh and maybe the puppy..." She laughs again. "I guess we will be getting started pretty soon, just need to finish the deal with Tom Whipple."

He says, "If you are still feeling lazy take your time. Why don't you tell me some more about what you want to do to the Lone Star? I want to clean up the guns from yesterday practice and all that rain before we head down for breakfast anyway." Jake sits up and wraps his arms around her from behind and gives her a kiss on the neck before climbing out of bed.  He struggles for the second time this morning with pulling on his trousers before selecting a shirt from a mostly neat stack. "Somebody cleaned my shirts." He turns and looks at Ruby with a silly grin on his face. "Couldn't be you, you don't do shirts." he says while putting it on.

Ruby puts her hands in Jake’s hair while he is kissing her neck. “I like when you do that Jake,” she pauses briefly, "But I guess you know that by now..."  “How could it be me, the shirts? I don’t even have one piece of clean clothing myself,” she grins back. “I hope Dorita got to cleaning my stuff yesterday. Otherwise I’m going to have to walk around in your shirt all day. That might get some looks. And I’m sure Kate won’t approve,” she laughs. 

“As for the Lone Star, I have to be honest. I didn’t really think we were going to get it so I didn’t want to think about it too much, you know, get my hopes up.” She ponders for a moment then smiles wider, “But we did so I guess I’d better think about it now, huh?” 

“Besides getting a manager? We should paint it and fix it up nicer, definitely. We need someone who can cook. And we should offer Kate, Nanuet, and Chester rooms, and even Sonoma, although we know she won’t take one. And maybe Nanuet and Chester might like to be bouncers or something. And oh, I don’t want to have to sing 6 nights a week. That is a lot! Maybe we could find another singer for the other couple nights. Oh yeah, we should have dancing too! Then when we want to celebrate we don’t have to go far. And one more thing… we keep the Kentucky Bourbon for ourselves,” she says playfully.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 136 ,“Lunch and Unpleasant Truths”, Sunday, January 15th, 1882, * 

Jake finishes cleaning and oiling his and Ruby's weapons while they are talking about the Lone Star and everything else imaginable. "You hungry? Do you have anything clean to wear?" While he's talking Jake puts on the usual before going over to pickup the badge. He holds it in his hand for what seems like a long time before he realizes that Ruby is watching him. "Heh." is all he says and pins it to his shirt.

"I'm starving!" Ruby hops out of bed and adjusts Jake's badge. "No, I told you I don't have anything clean. I'll go find out if Dorita had a chance to clean my clothes yet." Ruby gets to the door, opens it and starts walking out. "What?" she says in response to Jake's expression. She shrugs and goes downstairs to find Dorita.  

After Ruby saunters out of his room only wearing one of Jake's shirts Silver Jake Cook grabs the bottle of bourbon off the night stand and takes a swig. With an audible "Ahhh" he puts it back, grabs his hat off the floor, and heads down to breakfast. As he's walking down the hall he says out loud, "I'm gonna have to get that woman a maid servant too."

Ruby gets downstairs and sees her walking with a tray. She walks over to her. "Morning," she says with a smile. "Any chance you got to those clothes?"  Dorita says "Get to clothes! You think I have all time in world? I cook, clean and fix El Parador! And I cook at Lone Star! And I wait on most of 100 dwarves! And I watch after men here, they be lost without me! And I keep eye on Indian who after Sanoma! And I train Maggie to run Mexican kitchen! And you think I have time to do Laundry too!"

She replies, "I only know that you are the best at what you do and just thought it was possible that you may have gotten to it is all. I'm sorry." Ruby takes her dressed only in a shirt self over to a table and takes a seat, waiting for Jake to come down to eat breakfast.

Dorita goes into the kitchen and comes out a second later carrying a basket with Ruby's laundry, all washed and folded. She sets it down on the table and says "You right, I am best at what I do." And with a smile the Mexican woman then turns to head back to the kitchen. Ruby jumps up and follows her into the kitchen, giving her a big hug and kiss before returning to the table. 

Manuel Gonzales comes over and sits down next to Ruby. He smiles and says "She was just kidding you. It's just her way of telling you that she is no longer terrified of my 'golden eagle'." "I don't know why would be scared of me. I would never hurt her. And after all, your nickname is just words." Ruby smiles at him but it's only half hearted. "I think you stayed out at the ranch last night. What did you think?" He replies "It was fine, I like the outdoors and the smell of animals. It reminds me of Texas. Sanoma and I just got back a few minutes ago."

"Any grand plans for today? After I eat and get dressed Jake and I are going to buy the rest of the Lone Star." She stops to make sure the shirt is covering her in front of Mr. Gonzales. Looking up at him ,"Oh I think it's time for some more lessons. I've been having some thoughts about it lately." He says "I'd be happy to spend some time with you today. I don't have any real plans until either tomorrow or Tuesday when I head over to Tucson to meet up with Maggie.  If you'd like me to have 'Mr. Austin' be in or near the Lone Star prior to your announcement, just in case he might be needed."

"Today, well, today isn't so good. After we do the Lone Star stuff I have to talk to Kate about something important. Actually," she looks around the room, "Kate might be needing you after I talk to her. Have you heard any rumors about her husband, Tom?"  

Jake comes down the stairs to see Ruby sitting at a table with Senor Gonzalez and a basket full of laundry. He scratches his beard as he approaches the table, "Buenes diaz, Senor Gonzalez. You haven't taken up laun... uh, nevermind." He looks up and down at Ruby sitting there in his shirt which exposes most of her shapely legs a long moment and says, "I'm not sure if I wish I was taller or shorter." and then takes a seat. "Will you be joining us for breakfast Senor?"  She turns to Jake, "What do you think, should Mr. Austin come with us today?" Jake has a puzzled look on his face as he turns from Ruby to Senor Gonzalez. "Mr. Austin?" "I think I can find him upstairs" Gonzales replies with a smile on his face.

Ruby leans in very close to Jake, giving him a good look down his own shirt. "I'll explain about Mr. Austin later, let's just say it might be helpful to have him around." Ruby turns back to Mr. Gonzales. "So you didn't answer my question, about Tom Kale... " Gonzales replies "I am not one for rumors. Facts are enough to deal with. I will go check on Mr. Austin." "Uh, Ok." Jake says slightly distracted. "Any friend of yours is welcome help. I think." Jake takes off his hat, scratches his head, and waves to Dorita. "Might as well be confused on a full stomach. Can we get some breakfast Senora, por favor?" "It's not the rumors I'm worried about," she says quietly as he walks away. 

She turns to Jake, leans near him again and whispers. "Mr. Gonzales can make himself look like someone else. He came the other night to hear me sing and see Kate play and you didn't even know he was there. It might be helpful for him to be there if we think the Whipples might give us trouble." Ruby thinks for a moment. "Kinda like you were saying about your friend Red being Van Horne."  Ruby looks at Jake confused. "Since when can you speak Spanish?"

Jake has a quick look of concern on his face but it quickly disappears. He leans in close to Ruby to say, "I don't know who he is hiding from, so don't tell anyone, please. I really don't know who else I can trust."  He leans back in his chair before continuing. "The whole gang here" he waves his arm around, "at the El Parador has been teaching me. Mostly I am annoying the heck out of them. But I can understand quite a bit, and speak some. I'm getting better all the time."

"I didn't tell anyone and I won't tell anyone, I told you that. You can trust me... " Jake was just too close to resist the temptation so Ruby finishes the distance and gives him a long kiss. "I promise you can trust me." She smiles, "And as for the Spanish, I like it. Come up with something to say to me, even if I don't know what it means, something that sounds nice."

A human man comes downstairs who Ruby recognizes as Mr. Austin. Jake takes a good look at him. The man looks to be between sixty and seventy years of age, with long white beard, bushy sideburns, busy eyebrows and baldhead. He has a pleasant smile on his face. He is dressed in a blue cotton shirt, tan wool pants, a wide belt and cowboy boots. He has a straw campaign-style hat on his head. A pair of wire-framed eyeglasses magnify his robins-egg blue eyes. He has a sheathed dagger on his belt but no other weapons.  One look into his eyes and Jake immediately knows who he really is. 

Kate is back in her room upstairs.  She pulls out a burgundy dress from her trunk and hung it from the closet door. It was cut as a dinner dress, not as formal as the one she had worn to lunch yesterday, but still a notch above her everyday clothes. Katherine had seen the inside of the Long Branch, and while she was sure she'd be a bit overdressed, the idea was to attract players. And after yesterday she'd found she missed dressing up now and then.  She brushed her hair out loose to give it a chance to dry and went back downstairs. Jake and Ruby were sitting with a familiar figure at one of the tables.  "Aren't you cold, Ruby?" she asked as she sat down.  "Mr. Austin, to what do we owe the pleasure of seeing you today?"

Ruby asks, "So, how'd it go with Maggie?"  Kate replies, "Very well. She's on her way without a hitch. Tom and William are going to be very upset though. She left most of the cash in the cashbox, but she took $100 for expenses. But those men think she doesn't have a right to any of it. The gamblers in town will be breathing a sigh of relief, though. Cornelius Van Horne was on the stage. Poor Maggie, Chumbley was there too."

"Van Horne left huh? Strange..." Ruby quickly changes the subject. "Well, I'm glad she is off safely. I should have said goodbye I guess. In case you haven't guessed I'm not very good at them. Anyway, did she tell Tom that she sold her half to us?" Then to herself, "No, I guess that would have given her away, stupid question. Well, I guess we have to tell them then?" Jake glances surreptitiously at Ruby. "Crap. Should have figured that runt would be on the stage this morning." But that was not what he was thinking. 

Jake asks, "How will the Whipple men find out Maggie has fled?"  Kate answers, "She left them a note on her bed. She said she'd sold her half, but not to who. All she told them was that she'd left the territory to pursue a business opportunity, but not where. They should have a lot of trouble finding her, if they bother to look. She told them she wasn't feeling well, so if they bother to check on her when they get back from services, they should know about noon."

Ruby furrowed her brow. "Why didn't she tell them who she sold it to?"  Kate answers, "I'm not sure why. I almost got the feeling she wanted everything to come at them as out of the blue as possible." "Well, I guess it shouldn't be too bad, Tom knows we are buying the place." Ruby puts her hand on Jake's. "So, what do you want to do?"

"When do you think they'll find the note?" Jake says to Katherine, and then idly with a grin "I wonder what they prayed for in church."  Kate answers, "Whatever they prayed for, I don't think they're getting it. If they bother to check on her at all, they'll find it around noon when they get back. Otherwise, they should find it when she doesn't come down to run the saloon for the night."

Jake turns back to Ruby, "Let's just relax here for a few hours then, let's see if they find the note. No sense in us having to go out in the rain, perhaps it will continue to clear. We can enjoy our friends company. We can enjoy Dorita's fine food." Jake's eyes become unfocused for a second and then back to that razor sharp look. "I think I'd like to have lunch with Mr. Booth today." "Why Mr. Booth?" Ruby asks Jake. She pulls up her legs onto the chair and continues to eat.  He says, "Because he is a good listener. I'm hoping he'd share what he knows." Jake gets up to follow Ruby. "Katherine, I'll be back down in a little while."

More patrons arrive, most noticing Ruby’s peculiar attire. "Oh it's getting busy, I'd better get dressed." Ruby stands up and grabs her laundry basket with a smile. "Jake, can you walk me up? Oh Kate, I, um, need to talk to you about something... after I get dressed..." "Of course Ruby. Just let me know when you need me. I'll probably go back up to my own room soon."

Ruby brings Jake back to her room. As she is getting dressed she talks. With a sigh, "I didn't know Kate had plans tonight. I have to tell her now though, about Tom. What do you think? You won't need me for a while right?" Ruby can tell Jake isn't paying 100% attention to her talking, so she grabs his face and makes him look her in the eyes, "You don't need me now do you?"  

"Buenas dias, Senorita. Como esta? Bien, muy bien. Tu es hermosa." Jake smiles smugly. "It means good morning, miss. How are you. Good, very good. You are beautiful." His smile gets crooked. "At least I think it does." He puts his hands over her hands. "There is a fine line between need and desire don't you think?" He kisses her hands and says, "We can take this up later, technically I don't need you now."

Another hour or so passes. Estaban arrives and starts to play some Spanish guitar music for the Sunday brunch crowd.   Some of the dwarves who had spent the night begin to stagger downstairs, most wanting coffee but a few wanting whiskey. Sanoma joins Estaban on the stage playing and singing quietly enough to cause background music but not bother dwarfs with hangovers

 Conrad Booth arrives at around 11:30. His face lights up when he sees Kate and he asks her "Are you still planning to join me this evening?" "Of course, I always keep my word," she laughed. "Especially when keeping my word promises to be so pleasant." Booth heads over towards his usual table and Dorita brings him out a plate of food. Pedro comes over with a drink for Kate then goes over and takes Booth's drink order. She took a sip of her drink. "So, what time shall I expect you? You are going to escort me this evening, aren't you?" 

He replies "It would be my honor. I've spoken to both Kate Higgins and Dooley Wilson and they are both fine with letting you have a crack at their piano. So after I bring you there I'd suggest that you start off with something very impressive and then you can join me at my table." "I hadn't really expected to play tonight. I'll be glad to, I enjoy it, but I'm not sure of the need to impress them. Now, how should I dress this evening? I have a dinner dress from Boston that I had planned to wear, but from what I've seen here, even that will be probably the fanciest dress in town."

He replies, "The fanciest dress it town would be wonderful. I plan to dress in my best suit. I'm hoping that having a classy lady at my table will help to improve the class of patrons at my game. I also want to show some of the...ladies, that work the Long Branch that there are other types of beauty."  Kate asks, "You have a problem with the ladies at the Long Branch?"  He states, "I find their antics distracting while I am trying to run a card game."

Kate says, "You're not the first gambler I've heard say that. I'm not sure my appearance there will change anything, so I wouldn't get my hopes up if I were you. They have a very different profession than I do, and I doubt my ways would benefit them much."

Upstairs, Jake has his smug smile back. "I should go back downstairs soon to talk to Booth." And I should go talk to Kate. But Jake, you have a way of distracting me. All that Spanish talk is very sexy..." Ruby sits on his lap, half dressed and kisses him. A bit of time goes by before she stops. "Ok, ok, I'm going," as she slowly pulls herself away and gets off his lap. "Yes there is a fine line between need and desire, we will go over that later, I promise." Ruby gives him a mischievous grin and continues to get dressed. 

"But listen, this is serious. I don't know how Kate will take this news. So please keep an eye out for her, ok? Don't let her go running off if you can help it. And when you need me, come to her room and get me." 
Ruby is finished getting dressed and can stall no longer. She walks back downstairs with Jake and finds that Kate is sitting with Conrad having lunch.

Katherine saw Jake and Ruby coming back down the stairs a few moments later. "Here's Jake now. I think he wanted to talk to you, and Ruby wanted to talk to me about something. I'll let him keep you company for a while and see you this evening, around seven o'clock?"

Jake greets Conrad Booth warmly, offering his hand before sitting down. "How are you today Conrad?" 
Booth replies, "Just fine Mr. Cook, or should I say Deputy Cooke based upon that badge you are wearing?" 
"Heh, Jake please, if you don't mind me calling you by your first name. I notice you are an excellent observer, and seem to be keenly aware of many things here in town. I was wondering if you would care to share some of that with me? I'm buying." Jake smiles openly and gestures for another round. Booth answers, "Not sure what you're talking about sir. If it is in reference to last night's explosion, I was engaged in a card game at the Long Branch at the time so did not see anything. But I certainly heard it." 

Jake says, "No I wasn't talking about anything in particular or implying anything. Just wondering if I could benefit from your knowledge. If I was in need of buying or selling jewelry, where would one get a good deal? Either here in town, or in Tombstone or even Tucson."   Booth thinks for a minute then says, "Tucson would be your best bet. San Francisco would be even better. Not much call for jewelry among miners and prospectors."  

Jake says, "It can't be much of a secret anymore, no matter what Tom Whipple believes, but if you aren't already aware Miss West and I are buying into the Lone Star. We are going to be needing a manager with some saloon useful skills. Do you have any recommendations?" Jake adds with a nod, "And as a respected professional, any thoughts on improving the place?"  Booth replies, "I hadn't heard that but I'm not altogether surprised. The best manager in town would be Dorita, but I think she's already got a place to run right here and I wouldn't want to go anywhere else for my meals each day. 

I believe that Mr. Hoover has already made arrangements with Mr. Whipple to temporarily operate out of the Lone Star what since his liquor distribution burned down. His operation was also a saloon so I'm sure either he or his partner Mr. Rote would be happy to help you out, at least until they rebuild."  

"I'm curious, what are people saying about Silver Jake Cook and the others." Jake takes a sip of whiskey. "What else is interesting in town." Booth states, "Only what they read in the papers. As for what else is interesting, Buffalo Bill Cody arrived in town last night. Make a big fuss at the Long Branch. Loved making a big spectacle of himself. I think he got offended by the dynamite explosion stealing the attention away from him." 

Jake asks, "I don't know how you feel about Evan Adair, but he seems to have decided he doesn't like us." Jake makes a frown and rubs his beard. "That dislike has taken a rather dangerous turn. I'm concerned about the welfare of the women. What can you tell me about him that might prove useful to me in putting a stop to his nonsense." He looks around to make sure no one is listening "I won't be shy here, any dirt will do. How he got the Palace, who are his enemies, and who does he count as allies? Whatever you can tell me." 

Booth answers, "He got the Palace in a high stakes card game. It was before I came to town so I can't give you much for details. I don't particularly like him and have had no interest in playing there, not that he'd even take me after the false rumor that the Comique spread about me. As for enemies, I'd say every competitor of his in town falls into that category. Allies, besides Baxter and Fisk, I'd say he doesn't have many." 

"Conrad, I appreciate your help. You are a generous man." Jake looks seriously at him. "I won't beat around the bush. I see how you look at Mrs. Kale. I just want you to know she has friends. Those friends will think very highly of someone who treats her right. On the other hand if someone where to take advantage of her, well..." Jake’s eyes take on that steely look. "... we'd rip their heart out. Now, my gut tells me you have her interests at heart and I hope you aren't offended by my bluntness. That woman certainly deserves a turn at some happiness with all she's been through." And going to go through thinks Jake. 

Booth replies, "Mr. Cook, I won't lie to you and say that I'm not attracted to the woman. But she is in mourning and I fully intend to respect that. For the time being all I am seeking to be to her is a friend and occasional companion. If she decides at some time in the future that she would like more of a relationship than that it will be her decision. I appreciate that you are looking out for your friend, but you also need to allow her to live her own life." "I'm not trying to influence her decisions, she's a grown woman and probably wiser than me. I'm not trying to scare you off, she's a fine lady and makes a fine friend." Jake raises his glass to Booth. "Tener suerte, Salud!"* <<Jake's broken Spanish for 'to be lucky, cheers!'>>

Kate had stayed at the table a few minutes.   Jake was still talking with Mr. Booth when Kate excused herself and went up to her room. Ruby walks over to the bar. “Dorita, I need two bottles of whiskey please.” Ruby sees the look on her face and sighs. “Believe me, I wish I didn’t need them.” Dorita doesn’t look like she is going to give them to Ruby so she leans way over the bar and grabs the two bottles herself. Ruby takes a very deep breath and heads up the stairs to Kate’s room. She knocks on the door. “Kate, are you here?” At that moment Ruby almost hoped she wasn’t that she had run out to do some errand. 

"Come in, Ruby dear," Kate calls out from inside the room. As Ruby comes in she is brushing down a burgundy dress hanging from the closet door. With its lower neckline and sleeves cut to expose the shoulders, it's obvious this dress is meant for something other than everyday. Kate is wrapped in a soft blue robe, and her hair is still hanging loose and slightly damp from her bath earlier that day. She is humming a bit under her breath. "You wouldn't believe how much dust gets inside my trunk," she said before she turned around and saw Ruby standing with two bottles of whiskey. "Are we celebrating something?" she asked. 

Ruby had made her way over to Kate’s dresser where she kept her guns. She glances at Kate, who is very busy with the dress. Ruby silently slides the drawer open a crack and slips both guns out and into her pocket. She closes the drawer with Kate none the wiser. “I wish we were Kate, more than anything. You are going to think this is strange but you have to have a drink with me now without asking questions.” Ruby moves into Kate’s room and goes to her table. She opens one bottle and pours two generous glasses. “You will know why I am asking in a bit. Please just do this for me.” Kate has noticed a look on Ruby’s face she has never seen before. Absolute dread. Ruby reaches out and hands the drink to Kate. “Drink. You’ll thank me later.” Ruby knows it’s true but she won’t be receiving any thanks after this conversation was over. 

"I really shouldn't," Kate began. She looked at Ruby's face and drank about half the glass without protestation. "What's wrong, Ruby? Are you alright?"  “No, Kate I’m not alright but it’s not me you should be thinking of. Please sit.” Ruby guides Kate over to her bed and sits her down. Ruby takes a seat next to her and takes her hands. With a big breath in Ruby starts, “It’s about Tom…” Katherine nodded. "I meant to ask you about this. Wyatt Earp said you had been asking questions about how Tom died.”  Ruby answers, “Yes, I have been asking questions. You know I made a couple of trips to Tombstone. I wasn’t going to buy bourbon. I was going to see if any of the rumors were true. Kate there is no easy or nice way to say this, so I’m just going to say it. Tom did not die from an illness.” Ruby waits to see how Katherine will react before continuing. 

She closes her eyes for a moment. "Of course he did. The marshal said you were looking into some rumors that had been going around Tombstone. But his brother did an investigation, and determined there was no foul play." She took a deep breath, looking down at her hands in Ruby's. "I knew I shouldn't have let him come out here alone. But he was so determined, so tired of sitting around like an invalid. He wanted to get started again. But it was too soon. He worked himself too hard. Maybe if I'd been here I could have taken better care of him. Mr. Tucker was a good friend to him. He told me himself how Tom fell ill. Who told you otherwise?" 

“Kate you have to understand something. I have no reason to lie to you about this. I didn’t even want to tell you, but that would have been a lie too.” Ruby puts one hand on Kate’s face and turns her head towards hers to look her in the eye. “Tom was murdered.  Many people covered it up, Colby Tucker included. He confirmed to me what I am pretty sure is true, although I can’t be 100% positive. Tom was found with a knife in his back.” Ruby shut her eyes, not wanting to see the reaction on Kate’s face but knows she needs to be there for her friend so she opens them again and waits for the news to sink in. 

Kate is quiet for a long moment as her eyes move away from Ruby's face to stare off into space. Her voice sounds hollow as she speaks. "That can't be right, Ruby. I don't know why anyone would tell you such a monstrous lie. Why would the Earp's lie to me?" As Kate sits silent for a moment Ruby can see tears gathering in her eyes. "It didn't seem right," she says in a voice barely more than a whisper. "It wasn't the kind of illness that kills in days. But why...." Her eyes come back to Ruby's. "Who told you? How do you know you can believe them?" 

”Of course the Earps are going to protect themselves and not tell the truth about what happened.” Ruby grasped her friend’s hand again tightly and sighed. “Try to remember that all Tom wanted was to see you again, Kate. He was very happy you were coming. And I guess he drank a little too much, made some people mad. Can you think of anyone who has been acting strange around you Kate? I know you can.” 
Images flashed before Kate's eyes. An odd refusal to let her see a friend, pools of coffee spilled over a desktop, the startled eyes of a man who had nearly died but pleadingly apologized before sinking into unconsciousness. "How did they find him?" Kate asked in a deceptively calm voice. 

“I told you already,” Ruby said quietly, “They found him with a knife in his back in an alley. Morgan Earp’s knife to be exact. The Earp’s covered it all up. No one wants to talk about it, they are all afraid of the Earps. It’s part of what Jake and I were fighting about on Thursday, you know that big fight we had? Jake’s afraid if they find out I’ve been getting information about this they’ll come after me, maybe try to kill me too. He’s probably right.” Ruby glanced over to Kate. Kate was obviously in shock, the realization of what Ruby was telling her barely setting in. “Kate I’m going to tell you what I know. But before I do you have to promise me you won’t go see Morgan Earp. PROMISE ME.” 

Kate blurted out something under her breath. It sounded like a good enough promise to Ruby. Ruby pours them both another round of drinks. She tells Kate everything she knows about the card game that ended with Johnny Ringo and Morgan Earp getting mad, Tucker finding Tom, the newspaper men hiding it and the decision to not “hurt” Kate with the truth. All the while she is pouring drinks for her and Kate and the first bottle is almost gone by the time she is done with her story. “Kate both Jake and I thought you had a right to know what happened. I am SO sorry to have to tell you this and that any of it happened at all.” 

Kate wandered over to the window, glass in hand. "He must have been so cold," she said rubbing her arm. "Bleeding to death in a dark alley." It was hard to breathe. The glass shattered, shards mixing with whiskey and blood in her hand. Katherine stared numbly as tears fell into the mess on the floor. 

As Kate walked to the window Ruby quickly stuffed Kate’s guns in between the mattress and bed frame. She would never find them there. She looks up right as Kate’s glass breaks in her hand. “Oh Kate,” Ruby said while jumping off the bed and moving to her friend. She steps over the glass and guides Kate back to the bed. Ruby takes a look at her hand and sees it’s not a serious wound but it is still bleeding so Ruby quietly sings a few lines of a song, healing Kate’s hand in the process. She whispers, “I can’t imagine what you are feeling and I wish things could have been different for you and for Tom.” Ruby was feeling pretty lost herself. She didn’t know what to say to make things better or what to do to help Kate. With that Ruby did the only thing she could think of. She pulls Kate to her, wrapping her arms around her in a tight and hopefully comforting hug. 

Katherine clung to Ruby, her breath coming in sharp gasps. The wetness of tears quickly soaked through Ruby's dress as Kate wrapped her arms around her friend. Kate's tears went on for longer than Ruby could have imagined. 

All Ruby could do was sit there and let Kate cry it out. Ruby guessed she would be crying all day too, hell, she felt like crying herself, although that wasn’t something that she let herself do. When she got a chance she reached for the bottle of whiskey and took some big gulps. She passed it to Kate, who took a few small sips in between sobs, but really wasn’t interested in drowning her sorrows. After a while her arms started to hurt so rather than let go she lay back on the bed, taking Kate with her. Kate continued to cry and Ruby just lay there quietly, stroking Kate’s hair, listening to her cry. This was one of the hardest things Ruby had ever done.  It was well into the afternoon by the time Kate had exhausted herself and fallen asleep in Ruby's arms and eventually Ruby’s eyes got heavy and shut and she fell fast asleep too.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 137 ,“Not a very nice way to start a business relationship”, Sunday, January 15th, 1882, * 

A short while after Ruby and Kate had headed upstairs Chester Martin enters the El Parador, having just come from the four-hour long Greek/Roman worship service. He heads over towards where Kate is sitting and joins her at the table where Dorita has just brought out a pot hot lamb stew and a plate of freshly baked corn bread.  Sitting a few tables over is Mr. Austin, reading a book while picking at some food.

Nanuet had spent the rest of the morning surveying the damage from the previous night's explosion and fire, offering a hand to anyone who seemed to be still working on cleaning it up. The fire had totally leveled the dynamite shed and Slade's Hardware beside it. Sam Slade was going through the debris seeing if anything could be salvaged and was thankful that he lived in a house 100 feet south rather than in the same building as the store. 

Also completely destroyed was the Feed and Grain store run by Randall Mason and his wife Helga. They too were thankful to have lived elsewhere, a house right on Sierra Street, and plan to convert the first floor of that into a new store rather than rebuild. Their loss was primarily the building as they hadn't brought in the spring planting seed yet.   The exterior frame and most of the wall along the South Street were all that remained of Hoover's Wholesale Liquor and Saloon. Nanuet presumed that the building will need to be torn down and rebuilt. 

The other eight buildings in the city block bordered by Main, Allen, South and Front Streets, namely Hamilton Fisk's Law Office, The Arizona Billiard Hall, the Rio Grand Hotel and Cafe, the Long Branch Saloon, Johnson's Barber Shop & Baths, the Deputy Sheriff's Office, Condon's Bank and the former Trial Dust Saloon are all made of brick and survived the explosion although each shows some damage to windows, doors and roofs. The explosion also damaged buildings further away. Nanuet realizes that the heavy rains, which had saturated all of the buildings in the 12 hours prior to the explosion as well as afterwards, were responsible for keeping half the town from burning up.

During this time Nanuet tried to hear all the theories and ideas about what exactly happened.  After that he changes the hay in his horses’ stall, then washes down and brushes the steed. He examines the shoes and figured that they will need to be changed soon, wondering if the smithy would be open on Sunday. After leaving the stables Nanuet looks to the sky and sees that the brightest area of the clouds was just about straight above, it must be about mid-day. He was wet and needed to get out of the weather for a bit. Nanuet decides to wander into the El Parador and see what was being served for lunch.  When Nanuet enters he sees Chester and joins him for lunch.

Jake hangs around downstairs for a while relaxing and putting the conversation that must be going on between the women out of his mind. Some time passes and he starts to become impatient and worry. Eventually deciding that he needs to go see the Whipples and find out how Katherine has taken the facts as Ruby and Jake have discovered them.   He climbs the stairs, somewhat methodically and raps gently on Katherine’s door.

Ruby hears a knock at the door and gets up slowly to answer it. She hoped it was Conrad Booth so she could tell him to go away. Kate had been looking forward to seeing him but Ruby didn't trust him at all and now was no time for that anyway.   She peeks out the door and sees Jake. She puts her finger to her lips and nods her head towards Kate. She gives Kate one final look and slips out the door. She takes Jake back to her room and tells him what happened.  She finishes, "She was upset, but I'm more worried about what will happen when it really sets in."

"I don't know what else we can do for her right now." Jake takes off his hat and holds it in both hands. "Let's see if we can close on the Lone Star business while she's sleeping. I'll ask Pedro and Dorita to send someone for us if she leaves the Cantina. I'll get my coat and the paperwork and head down stairs." "Alright, I'll meet you downstairs." Ruby got her long jacket out and pinned her hat on. Poor Kate was all she could think. She shook her head as she made her way downstairs. Yes, she was definitely going to have to get drunk tonight.

And as the night sky darkens at around 6:00 PM the rain finally stops. All of the streets in town are not just muddy, they are now flooded with a couple inches of water, as Pine Creek had overflowed its banks.  Most of the buildings in town were built a step up and with wooden floors, but the handful of poorer homes with dirt floors are also flooded. The majority of these were along East Street and the southeastern corner of town. They thankfully were furthest from the creek and on slightly higher ground but still managed to each get an inch or two of water on the floor. 

In an attempt to get to somewhere dry these residents, the wood elves, orcs and half-orcs of the town, headed to the only establishment that would allow them in, the El Parador. Dorita and Pedro were glad that the dwarves had all left, as the these extra rooms would now be needed again, and once more would be five to six people to a room.

Jake goes back to his room and puts on the duster but doesn't button it. He grabs their copy of the contract, rolls it up and stuffs it in his pocket. He looks at his other revolver and says to himself, "It's only the Whipples, I won't need two pistols." But just stands over it. He reaches down and takes it out of the holster and puts it in a pocket of the duster. "You are paranoid Silver Jake Cook." he says to his reflection in the mirror, "Yes but with good reason." He taps his hat and heads down stairs. 

He locates Pedro and without giving him any details simply makes him promise to keep an eye out for Katherine, and if she leaves to have someone follow her and someone go and get him at the Lone Star. Pedro shakes his head, "Trust me Amigo, you are better off not knowing." Jake goes back to the common room and finds Ruby with Mr. Austin.  Ruby stands as she sees Jake approaching. "Can you believe this mob in here? We picked the most popular place in town," she says to Jake, smiling at Mr. Austin as guests squeezing in everywhere jostle her. "Ready?"  Mr. Austin approaches Ruby and says "I'll head over there first so it doesn't look like we came together." He puts on a rubber rain slicker and heads out the door.

"Ready." Jake adjusts the location of the badge so that it is clearly visible through his unbuttoned duster. "Let's go visit the Whipples. What in Hades is up with this rabble?" Ruby shrugs. "I have no idea." Ruby takes Jake's hand and they try to squeeze past the extra guests. As they past a frantic looking Dorita Ruby calls out to her, "What is going on? Oh I can see you're busy, tell us later. Why don't you have Pedro put my stuff in Jake's room? I live in there anyway and it looks like you can use the room." She turns to Jake, "You don't mind right?"

Dorita says "Thank you, that help a lot. Sonoma, Pedro and I be giving up our rooms too, all be spending night with Grandfather." Jake smiles, "If all goes well we'll be moving out soon anyway. I wasn't going to let you sleep anywhere else tonight." They slosh their way over to the Lone Star, keeping to wooden sidewalks and planks whereever possible.

Katherine woke with a dull ache in her head and a queasy stomach. From the state of the bed, Ruby must have stayed with her long enough to decide she wasn't going to wake anytime soon. The sun was low in the sky as Kate pushed herself off the bed and stumbled over to the wash basin to retch.  She stood still for a moment after she was done, her head throbbing. After she rinsed her mouth with a glass of water, she poured a glass of whiskey and took a sip, waiting to see if it would stay down before she finished it. 

Tom's picture had gotten knocked over. Kate picked it up and looked at it. It should have be different. Everything else was different. She wandered around the room, sharp shards ground into her foot as she unthinkingly stepped in the broken glass. The little stabs of pain with each step began to seep into her consciousness, and her open eyes began to actually see. Furniture, carpeting, bed, dress hanging on the closet door. Smells of sickness and whiskey, feelings of pain in her foot. She limped over to the bed, pulled out a long sliver, and watched the blood flow out. 

Blood. Like would have seeped out around the blade of Morgan Earp's knife. Like what was pouring from his body when she kept him from falling beneath the wheels of the stagecoach. She had saved the man's life, and he had destroyed hers. "I didn't know," she whispered to the picture. "Do I know? What do I know? I know Ruby wouldn't lie to me, but I don't know if others lied to her. I know something is wrong. I know Morgan Earp finds me disturbing. I know that Tom is dead and Morgan Earp isn't. Yet." She looked down at the picture in her hand. That was her husband. He would never had killed anyone, what would he think if she....Tombstone. She had to talk to Colby Tucker herself. Where Earp was. Two men to tell her the truth. 

The rain pattered against the window glass. It wasn't time yet. There were still things to do, people that were counting on her. Tombstone could be a place she never came back from, and Ruby would surely be watching her. So she would go on for now. Out with Conrad tonight, out to the ranch, to her lessons. To protect whatever they were supposed to protect. Once that was over...... She picked up the brush and went back to cleaning her dress. It would be time to go soon.

Kate tied the black ribbon around her throat to finish the ensemble. The dress fit a little looser than it had in the past, but no one else would notice. She looked in the mirror and saw the deep wine color, the elaborate hairstyle created by the magical clip, her own colorless face. Yet it seemed like there was no reflection at all. She picked up her wrap and the matching purse and left her room, locking the door behind her. Katherine paused at the top of the stairs and looked down into the crowded Cantina. Like butterflies, or moths, flitting around a flame. She made her way down into the crowd.

Kate saw that every chair at every table was full and it looked like several people had brought in their own chairs when the others ran out.  Mr. Booth is sitting on a barstool at the bar drinking a cup of tea. Katherine put a smile on her face and made her way carefully over. "It's nice to see a gambler not drinking whiskey," she teased. He laughs "A drunk gambler is a fool. I usually just have water with my supper but with this rainy chill in the air decided that a hot beverage is in order. At the table I'll order a glass of whiskey but that's just for appearances, I'll spend the whole night nursing it and will only finish it when the game is done."

She says, "Sounds smart to me. I'm sure the house encourages the players to drink, though. But I think you must have had at least one. You haven't told me how wonderful I look yet." Booth replies, "My words would not do justice to describing the vision of beauty that is before me. Plus I wouldn't want you to get the wrong impression about my intentions."  She replies, "Intentions? I wouldn't dream of thinking your intentions went beyond enticing players to your table this evening. But a lady likes a compliment, honestly offered now and then. I'm ready whenever you are." Booth takes Kate's arm and escorts her outside.

The Lone Star has a dozen people in it including the Whipples, but that is typical of a Sunday night. Tom Whipple is behind the bar and William Whipple is playing "Yellow Rose of Texas" on the piano. Being a Sunday, Job Kane has the night off. Tony Lucky has a card game going with three people including two of his regulars. Teddy Whipple is dealing Faro at another table with Alexsis and three other people playing, one of whom Jake recognizes as the Brickyard owner Travis Calhoun. Jeff Mills is not present. The door to the darkened kitchen is propped open with a brick.

Jake and Ruby head over to the bar. Ruby quietly stands behind Jake keeping an eye out on the room, especially for the older Whipple.  "Good evening Tom. Is this a good time to talk about finishing our business tomorrow?" Jake casually positions himself so Tom can't miss the badge on his shirt.  Tom says, "I'm sorry Mr. Cook, but I'm afraid that you're too late. I got tired of waiting for you to make up your mind and found another buyer." "I'm more than a little confused Tom." Jake scratches his beard. "I told each of you yes, and even did half the sale the way Maggie asked. What in Hades are you talking about?"

"A half sale with Maggie? What are you talking about?" Tom raises his voice as he says that and William stops playing the piano and walks over towards the bar. "You don't know?" Jake looks at him incredulously. "Maggie insisted yesterday that she didn't want the stress of being tested anymore and just wanted to sell her half. She said you wanted to sell your half Monday. If I didn't know you all better I'd think someone was trying to pull a fast one on me. Where is she, ask her yourself." Jake pulls out the contract and unrolls it. "All done up properly by Berg."

William Whipple yells over the Faro table "Alexsis, get your butt upstairs and wake Maggie. We need her down here RIGHT NOW!" Jake and Ruby would swear that the singer is wearing magical shoes given the speed at which she bounds up the stairs upon the orders of her employer. "Mr. Whipple, there really is no reason to be yelling is there?" Ruby says sweetly.  Alexsis quickly hurries back down the stairs and hands Mr. Whipple a note. He hastily reads it and hands it to Tom. 

William Whipple then glares at Ruby and angrily says "And you're telling me you don't know where Maggie is?" "No, I don’t know where Maggie is," she says truthfully. At this moment, she thinks.  Jake says, "Mr. Whipple, are you suggesting that we just completed a business transaction involving $2,000 and I should be worried about where Maggie is?" Jake eyes him suspiciously. "This is highly irregular."

William Whipple turns to Tom and says "That Kale bitch will know! I'll be right back." He then takes two steps in the direction of the door. Ruby steps in front of Mr. Whipple. "Kate has nothing to do with this and you will not bother her tonight." Whipple raises his hands up to shove Ruby out of his way. Jake grabs at William Whipple to pull him back. "I'll arrest you if you try that. Tom, talk some sense into your father please."  Ruby says, "You have no right to be mad at us because you mistreat your daughter." She turns to Tom. "We are only trying to finish a business transaction that you started."

William Whipple says "Take your hand off me Cook.....Tom!"  “As a deputized Marshall sir," Jake says with an edge, "If you resist me you'll either spend the night in jail or boot hill."  Ruby sees Tom reach under the bar for something.  She exclaims "Tom, I hope you're not thinking of pulling a gun on Jake. He does have the badge and you'll all end up in jail." Tom pulls a revolver out from under the bar and cocks it, stating "Let him go Cook. I don't care what's on your shirt, this is still my Saloon and I have a right to protect my customers." 

Jake is facing William Whipple rather than Tom but Ruby notes that while Tom is holding the gun he is still pointing it downward towards the floor and not at Jake. "Actually, it's half our Saloon too, not a very nice way to start a business relationship." Jake heard Ruby warn about the gun and heard the familiar cocking of a hammer. 

Ruby turns to Mr. Whipple. "Listen, you might as well accept that you are not going after Kate.  Maggie seems to be gone, for good I'm guessing?. Let's just figure out what to do from here, ok?" Ruby is trying to use a calming voice although Jake can tell her temper is rising. Whipple exclaims, "Ah, so you DO know something about where Maggie went! Where is she?"  

Jake lets go of William Whipple’s arm. "Tom, the only gun drawn right now is yours and you've drawn it against a lawman." Jake does not turn it around. "If you put it away right now so we can talk, Flossie does not have to visit you in jail." Or Boot Hill he thinks as he lowers his right arm within reach of his Colt.
Once Jake releases Whipple around and steps right to where his face is within inches of Jake's. "ARE YOU TELLING ME YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT WHERE MAGGIE WENT!" William Whipple exclaims.

Jake smiles at William Whipple. "I don't know where Maggie is. I don't know anything about Maggie leaving or not, I thought she was resigned to go back to Denver with you. Could you ask your son to put his gun away before someone gets hurt?" "Look," Ruby says raising her voice, "It's not our fault you can't control your daughter. We told you we don't know where she is! Now calm yourself down before you go too far."

One of the men at Teddy's Faro table approaches and says "Excuse me, but could I be of some assistance here?" Jake and Ruby do not know who this man is. They do note that Mr. Austin has now moved over to a table near the front doorway. "And you are?" Ruby says to the new man.  Before hearing his reply she  turns back to the Whipples. "No matter where Maggie is we have the paperwork, done by the lawyer Mitchell Berg, saying that we now own half of the Lone Star. Tom, we were under the impression that you were selling us the Lone Star along with Job. And now we own one half so can we just figure this out like adults? She is trying very hard to be diplomatic but does give the elder Whipple a dirty look when she says that.

The man says, "I’m Niles Hoover, the town's liquor distributor. I was the one who had made an offer to Tom Whipple to purchase part of this establishment. If there has been some sort of a change then perhaps we should go somewhere more private to discuss it." Ruby says, "That sounds like a good idea to me. Boys, do you agree?" Jake turns away from William Whipple and faces Tom. "Please put the revolver away." Jake's eyes are cold and he has cleared the duster from his right side holster. "I'd be happy to sit and discuss this like gentlemen."

Tom says "I put the gun down once you leave my father alone."  He then says to his father "I think Mr. Hoover has a good idea, let's go upstairs and discuss this." William Whipple yells across the room "Teddy, quit your game and come take over." William then marches towards the stairs. Jake scoops up the contract and waits for Teddy to come over to the bar. He gets two glass of whiskey, hands one to Ruby and then escorts her up the stairs. Ruby looks to Tom. "I know you weren't going to hurt Jake. Let's go figure this out, ok?" Ruby gives Tom a smile, takes the whiskey from Jake and walks up the stairs.

They arrive upstairs. The hallway is filled with cases of liquor bottles that are stacked from floor to ceiling. They enter one of the rooms that has a bed and five liquor kegs lined around it. William Whipple sits on the bed and Niles Hoover uses one of the kegs as a chair. Tom Whipple remains standing after he shuts the door once Jake and Ruby enter.   Niles begins by saying "Exactly what is this all about? Tom offered me a 75% share in this establishment."

Jake offers the contract to Niles. "Tom offered us the same. And we gave Maggie $2,000 yesterday for her half." Niles says "This looks to be valid. Tom, I suppose you could petition Judge Isby tomorrow to try to have this invalidated, but I've never known him to question a document prepared by Mitchell Berg. So I guess the only issue at hand is who will purchase Tom's remaining interest in this place. Tom, you seem to have offered it to too many people, including Mr. Kane who is not present at the moment." 

Tom says "I don't give a damn. You work it out." He then storms out of the room and slams the door behind him. William says "Perhaps we could have our own private auction for it?"  Jake replies, "Not a penny over $2,000 for the balance. Niles, Job and Ruby contribute to the value. Don't mess with that. You let us buy the rest as stated and we'll make a separate deal. I have an idea if you'd care to hear it. It will meet all of our needs."

Hoover says "And what are you suggesting Mr. Cook?"  Jake answers, "Rather than invest your money in just buying the Lone Star let's look at whether we can make more space for customers. Ruby and the tables pack them in, but there is only so much room. I wonder if there isn't a way to store your wholesale goods AND make a little more room for customers?" Jake looks him in the eye. "I don't know what you thought you were going to be able to do as the primary owner, but we own half of this place now. If you decide to walk away from the sale tonight, I'll keep to an arrangement so your goods aren't out in the street. If you want in tonight, let's go find Job Kane and make a deal. We only paid $2,000 for our half, shame if you paid more."

Hoover says "Let's see if I have this right. You're suggesting that I pay the same as Kane, and we each then own 25%, with each of you two owing 25%. So basically, four equal partnerships."  Jake answers, "Ruby and I were originally going to purchase 75% between us with Job buying the other 25%. We had planned on hiring a manager. We ought to talk some more about it all and make sure it all makes sense. Seems like you have the skills to run the bar and kitchen, plus you have the benefit of the wholesale business." Jake looks over at Ruby. "Don't know how you feel about it, having an additional partner. You interested in the general management Niles?"

Niles says "Sure, but only if I'm a part owner. No incentive otherwise." William says "Let me go talk to my son." He leaves the room but keeps the door open. Ruby hears William and Tom talking in one of the other rooms, she can't make out what they are saying other than William loudly saying "Don't toy with me, I'm in no mood." A short while later William returns and says "Mr. Cook, my son would like a word with you down the hall." Jake shrugs his shoulders at Ruby and meets Tom in the hallway.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 138 ,“Change in Ownership”, Sunday, January 15th, 1882:*

Booth takes Kate's arm and escorts her outside. When they both see the condition of the street he suggests that the stick close to the boardwalk. He lets go of her arm and says "Perhaps you'd best lift up the bottom of your dress a little otherwise it will get soaked and make you uncomfortable all evening." "I'm going to have to lift it up quite a bit, I think." Katherine pulled up the hem of her dress to give it a few inches clearance over the water. Thankfully she wasn't exposing much more than the tops of her shoes. "Let's go."

Katherine and Conrad arrive at the front door of the Long Branch Saloon. It appears to be a quiet evening, with around fifteen people inside including the bartender and two saloon girls. Two men are seated at one of the card tables that Booth gestures to and take's her arm again to escort her to it. Kate continued to hold her skirt up for a few steps until they got over the puddles near the door. She looked around the room as if she were looking at a painting. Standing outside the scene and observing. "I'm afraid the wet will keep most people away. Did you still want me to play?"

Booth replies, "Oh yes, Mrs. Kale. I anticipate that others will soon flock to this site when they see you sitting here." He calls over the bartender Ray Singer and says "Please get Mrs. Kale whatever she would like to drink, and I'll have my usual." "I have to wonder how you can be so sure," Kate said, shaking her head. "You wouldn't happen to have any brandy would you? I'd certainly appreciate it." Kate took the chair that Mr. Booth was holding out for her. "Good evening, gentlemen," she said pleasantly to the others at the table.

The two men both greet her back. Booth introduces her them and them as "Richard Hammer, the town's jeweler and watchmaker and Reverend Anson Haggler, a priest of the Greek and Roman Church who led the services in town this morning." "A pleasure." Ray Singer brought over a whiskey for Mr. Booth and a brandy for Kate. She lifted it and sipped. Much, much better than whiskey. "Thank you." The warmth of the alcohol began to spread from her stomach outward, as if trying to wake her up. 

Kate comments, "I trust you gentlemen are having a good day. Is it always this quiet here on Sundays?" Hammer says "Things were rather lively this morning at Mr. Haggler's worship service. It is too bad that both of you missed it." Booth says "Yes indeed, I will have to make a point to have my housekeeper wake me earlier the next time you are in town. I've heard nothing but good things about your services."

"Yes, a great shame to have missed it," Kate said with an absolutely straight face.  She thinks to herself, Tom was up early and dressed for church. They were having their usual Sunday argument, but she would win. She always did. "It's shameful," he said finally. "It's only shameful if you go there and pretend. And I won't do that. Go to church, Tom. I'll be here when you get back." And he sighed and walked out of the room. Kate picked up something off the table. "You forgot this," she said holding out the bloodied knife. "How can you get to the afterlife without it?" 

Kate shook her head and lifted her hand to her forehead for a moment. "Ah, Reverend, did something particular happen today, or do you always give a lively sermon?" The Reverend replies "My sermons are always exciting, but today's was one of my better ones. Today I spoke of Bellerophon, son of King Glaucus. He was a great hero who rode pegasus to slay the chimerae. The funny thing is, that wasn't what I had prepared for today. I had planned to preach about Zues and Hera, but something about the weather inspired me to change it."

She comments, "This weather is unusual isn't it? I haven't been here long, but I'd always understood it to be quite dry here." They had already known that something unnatural was coming. Mr. Gonzales had said so, and Nanuet had recieved a visit from that strange woman, telling him that he was a pivotal part of the direction the world would take. Were he Greek and Roman gods another force that would take a hand? Or maybe she was just paranoid, seeing plots behind every coincidence. But she filed it away to tell her teacher anyway.

As the men continued to talk Kate let her mind drift. Chester had gone to the service this morning, he should be able to tell them more about it. The voices kept chattering away. Nods and smiles came from her body, her eyes moving to each face as the lips moved. She pulled her mind back to where she could understand the words. She had a promise to keep, and being miles away wouldn't do it. When there was a lull in the conversation she said, "Well, I hope you gentlemen won't mind a novice at the table. But before we play cards I believe Mr. Booth requested I play the piano. Shall I do that now, or would you rather I played later?" she asked Mr. Booth. Conrad says "By all means, show this establishment you talents."

Kate stood and walked over to the piano. For a moment she just let her fingers feel the keys. She released an enormous breath. The keys under her fingers were home. She didn't have to think about what she was playing; the Mozart flowed from her fingers along with her anger, fear, and the feeling of separation that had plagued her since she had woken that afternoon. She had no idea what the others in the room were hearing, and right now she didn't care. She couldn't seem to find where the music stopped and she began.

The piece came to it's crescendo, and Katherine sat back, breathing hard. She had never played like that before, but she felt lighter. She had left a big part of her grief in Ruby's arms that afternoon, replaced by anger and shock. Now the shock was wearing off, and the anger had been given an outlet in the music, along with the other passions roiling inside. Kate's fingers finally stilled, and the last notes shimmered away through the air. She didn't hear anything, so she turned to look at Conrad Booth, questioning.  He smiles back at her. 

Back at the Lone Star, Jake arrives in the room where Tom is and Tom then shuts the door.   Tom says, "Look Cook, truth be told, I don't give a rat's ass about what happens to this place. Burn it to the ground for all I care. Up until a few minutes ago all I cared about was my future with Flossie. Now I'm worried sick about my sister too, and I'm torn. Part of me wants to leave with father but I think I'd better go find and bring Maggie back instead. She's so innocent and the world is not a safe place for her to be out there alone. Father seems to have written her off, but I haven't. You want the place, fine, but if you know where my sister is I want to know!"

Jake takes off his hat and rubs the back of his neck. "Look, I don't know where Maggie is. My understanding is that she is fine and will be partnering with some influencial people who don't think she is helpless. As a matter of fact they want her for her demonstrated ability to manage a place. Right now she doesn't want to be found, by you or your father." Jake leans against the wall and thinks about Virginia. "I think she's worried about you. Write her a letter tonight, I'll find a way to get it to her in the next few days. She'll have to decide if she wants to answer it."

Tom replies, "Ah, so Katherine does know where to find her."  He then says, "Well Cook, I still have one more problem. I'll be straight with you. My father's deal was to take me and Flossie to Denver with him the price to buy into his business is $ 5,000. When Maggie left she not only sold you half this place but she took some of our savings, not much, but enough to sour father's deal.  With the $ 2,000 from the sale of the place, the $ 1,800 left in the cash box and $ 900 that Flossie saved up that comes to $ 4,700. I'm still $ 300 short. I just spoke to Father and he won't budge. You may have noticed that he has a stubborn streak. So unless I can come up with another $ 300 I won't be going anywhere, so there'd be no point in my selling."

"Well you'll be very happy with Ruby and I as partners then." Jake just shakes his head. "What in Hades do you want from me? Your own father is crushing his children like bugs and you accept that? What are you going to tell Flossie? You are going to give up now?" Jake looks him in the eye. "Do you have something else worth more than $300?"

Tom looks up and says "Hold on. What exactly did she sell you? The building or the building and it's contents?"  Jake replies with an edge of anger in his voice, "I thought I bought the business, which should include the contents. But we can go look at the contract." Jake gets a nasty look on his face. "Tom you offered to sell us this business for $4,000 and we agreed and have tried to be fair. If you are going to start playing dirty here, you may regret it."

Tom replies in a voice showing frustration, "I was counting on having the $ 4000 too! Not having half of that walk away along with some of the hard earned savings. If you're not willing to help me out then I guess I'll have not choice but to go find Maggie and get it back from here. And I'm not asking for the $ 2,000, only a lowsy $ 300 bucks!"

Down the hall, Ruby says "So, Mr. Niles.  Do you have much experience with saloons? I understand yours just got burned in the fire last night, such a shame," as she shakes her head and pulls her hair over her shoulder. He answers, "Not that much. I basically just put in the bar and barstools so that people could sample what I had to sell. But I am a good business manager so if you want somebody with good business sense then I'm your guy." 

She asks, "You are willing to have Jake and I as partners? As Jake said we are looking for someone to do the day to day stuff." Ruby gives him her special smile.    He laughs and replies, He laughs "Oh, I'm willing to take a chance with most anybody. If you ask around you'll find that I'm part owner of over a dozen worthless claims from prospectors who hoped to strike it rich. One of these days an investment of mine will pay off, maybe this will be it.  But in the meanwhile, having control of all liqour flowing into this town will keep me from ever being poor. That nice Mr. Martin arranged for me to store my goods here in the short term so I guess that's my most immediate concern." 

Ruby stops to think for a moment, then laughs. "That could be to all our advantages, the liquor situation. Yes, Mr. Martin is a friend of ours and a very nice gentleman. Let's see what Jake has to say when he gets back." "What are they doing?" Ruby says outloud with only Mr. Niles to hear. Not that Jake couldn't take care of himself but she was worried about William Whipples's temper. She sits on one of the kegs and shakes her head. "I need another drink."

Down the hallway, an exhasperated Jake says, "Tom I'm a business man not a charity. Ask the others if they want to pay more. Ask your father for a better deal, tell him his Denver place won't be worth so much if folks find out you and Maggie weren't married. Then your $4,700 covers a bigger percentage. A minute ago you were worried about your sister and didn't care if I burned the place down. Now you are going to hunt her down and take her money. I don't get you." Jake leaves the room to rejoin Ruby.

When Jake enters the room Ruby breaths a sigh of relief as she stands to greet him. "You took a while I was worried." She sees a look of annoyance on Jake's face. "Everything ok?" Jake explains Tom's predicament and most of the discussion with an angry look on his face. "Perhaps one of you can overcome this hurdle before I resort to less pleasant methods."  

'Well, Mr. Hoover, I suppose this falls to you and the remaining partner. Would you be willing to pay $1,150 for your share? Believe me, with the way we are going to spruce this place up and with me on the stage, by the way, have you heard me sing? Anyway, you'll get your money back in no time at all..." Niles agrees to the plan.  

Ruby turns and whispers to Jake, "Do you think I should talk to William? Maybe I can get him to take the less money on a loan or something." Jake replies, "They are both angry and irrational, and I'm getting the same. I don't know what will work at this time. You are welcome to try anything." Jake crosses his arms and sits. Oh, it's ok honey," Ruby says in a soothing voice," "Just calm down." She walks over to Jake and gives him a kiss. "I'm sure you tried, these Whipple men just have no sense in them." Ruby turns to Mr. Hoover, "You are a smart man, you'll get your money back I'm sure. Now let's go find Job and make sure he still wants in and get this over with."

Jake gets up stretches his arms a bit and takes a deep breath. "I'll go talk to Job, tell him that the price went up and convince him to come over tonight. Niles why don't you sell Ruby and I some $1,000 or so of your warehouse stock at cost tonight. We have the cash and that way you and Job can buy your stakes from Tom today. You go get Berg and bring him back here to cut the deal right now.  Tom Whipple signs the papers selling you and Job 25% each, we give him one night free in our Lone Star and he leaves with the clothes on his back and his family in tow. Tomorrow you go to the bank, get your money and buy the warehouse stock back from us." He winks at Ruby, "what do you think? You convince the Whipple men to take the money and run, or at least vacate the Lone Star in the morning."

“I knew you would come up with something. I’ll go talk to the Whipples.” Ruby turns on her heel and walks out the door, then suddenly hurries back in. “I forgot something…” She kisses Jake then walks back out again, winking over her shoulder. Niles gives Jake a funny look and Jake just shrugs and laughs. "Redheads." Niles leaves to get Berg while Jake heads out to find Job. 

She finds the Whipples downstairs whispering at a table in the corner. “Gentlemen,” she nods as she approaches them and then sits, “Tom, you’ll have your money tonight. Berg will be over to sign the papers with Mr. Hoover and Mr. Kane. You will sign over everything in this place to be sure and you’ll get your extra $300. Tomorrow you will take yourselves and your family and get on the 9:00 A.M. stagecoach out of here, to start your new lives, so we can start ours. Agreed?” 

William Whipple starts to speak up and Ruby cuts him off. “Listen, if we must we will sour the deal with Mr. Kane and Mr. Hoover and then it won’t get done at all. Do you think you could get all your money from selling half this place to someone else? No I didn’t think so. Or what are you going to do? Stay here Tom, with Flossie and have Jake and I as partners? I'm not so sure you would like that, I think you're learning. So just accept that is the way it is going to be and take our well wishes for your new life instead of something not as pleasant.” Ruby smiles pleasantly at them while trying not to laugh at the look on their faces. “She extends her hand to them. “Agreed?” They reluctantly shake hands with her, realizing they have no other options. “Good. Let’s have a drink then, shall we?” Ruby heads to the bar and grabs a bottle of whiskey returning with two glasses. “It’s on you, Tom,” she smiles before heading outside to get some air and wait for all rest of the players to get back.

Jake locates Job Kane and explains the situation to him, including the benefits of having Hoover as manager and a source of liquor. After a bit of cajoling Kane reluctantly agrees to pay the extra money Tom is asking for. "I'll get Ruby to sing a little more enthusiastically to help make up the difference." Jake kids with Kane.  The two gamblers drag themselves through the mud back to the Lone Star and find Ruby waiting outside. After a few more minutes Hoover arrives with Berg who comments, "You sure keep strange business hours." 

Berg does his task well as always, leading the group through all the details. Having been briefed by Jake both Hoover and Kane make sure Berg leaves no wiggle room regarding anything the new partners might need. As far as Jake is concerned father and son Whipple take turns continuing to be pains in the asses during the whole final contract, but Berg seems unperturbed. Ruby keeps distracting Jake whenever she notices his fingers start flexing. After what seems like an eternity, the contact is signed. Ruby gushes and wishes them well, Jake nods and smiles a forced smile. 

Jake lets them know he and Ruby will be spending the night in Maggie's old room tonight. Ruby is startled but smiles. William Whipple begins to protest but Jake cuts him off, "You have all the beds you can sleep in, I'm tired of listening to your complaints. You don't own the place any more." Berg unnecessarily points out that Jake is correct.  Jake takes Job aside and asks him to locate Jeff Mills. "Tell Jeff to show up for work bright and early, or his new employers will have something to say about that. He needs to make sure only personal possessions leave with the Whipples." 

Jake also chats with Hoover and asks where he is staying, and suggests he might try and find a place to sleep here tonight.  Hoover replies "I'm paid up until the end of the week at the Double Eagle Boarding House. I'll stay there for now." Jake says, "I need to take care of a friend, looks like you are running the place tonight Niles. We'll be back later to help close." 

After Berg excuses himself Jake takes Ruby aside, "Let's go check on Katherine. This took much longer than I thought it would." She agrees and they head back to the El Parador.  As they arrive Jakes says 'hola' to Pedro, who's eyes quickly take on a guilty look. He explains that Katherine left with the gambler Booth, and that he meant to send someone over to tell Jake but with the all the people here tonight it just slipped his mind. "I suppose she's OK with Booth." Jake says to Ruby "Why don't you go up and start packing while I go over and peek in on Katherine?" 

"You really think that is necessary?" Ruby asks. "No. I don't know. I'll just feel better. I won't stay." Jake shrugs again and leaves the Cantina. Jake drags himself through the mud again on his way to the Long Branch Saloon. "Damn mud." He says several times on the way. He tries taking some deep breaths on the way over to relax but it isn't working, he's been on edge since he heard the familiar hammer click of Tom's revolver. "I have half a mind to go back and shoot one of them just because." He mutters to himself. 

As he approaches the Long Branch he swings wide. He doesn't walk up to the door, but rather walks past the door like he's avoiding a mud puddle, his hat pulled low and his body slightly averted. As he does he quickly glances into the saloon. Fortunately it is not crowded and her slight form is easily recognizable. She is sitting up straight and formal, dressed finely with her hair done up. That is all he can see in the quick pass. He also notices Booth is there. Satisfied and not wanting to intrude, he heads back to the El Parador. 

"You walked all the way in the mud to just walk by the door? How is she doing?" Ruby makes that funny face she always does whenever she can't figure out why Jake did something.   He says, "I don't know how she is doing. I just know she is there. Which means she isn't at the Marshall's office or doing some other crazy thing." Jake starts collecting up his things. He stops when he notices that Ruby is just staring at him shaking her head. "Oh, stop that. I don't have to make sense all the time." 

Ruby and Jake pack up all their belongings and head down stairs. "Dorita, if you get someone to help us carry this over to the Lone Star you can have another room for this crowd." She looks at Jake questioningly but he only says, "I'll tell you later, you're busy now." He gives her some money to catch up with his bill and they head over to their new home.

Ruby and Jake bring their things up to Maggie's old room and unceremoniously drop them in piles on the floor. They look at each other and laugh. "You stay here with Niles and keep things under control, I'll talk to Tony and let him know we can keep things the same for now and then I'm going out for a bit." He looks down at his feet before looking back up at Ruby. "I'm going to go back to the El Parador and wait for Katherine. I don't know what I'm going to say. I need to say something. And I'll tell her where we are." 

Ruby swallows and says, "This was supposed to be a celebration night." "Heh." Jake gently runs his hand across her cheek and grins. "Have the bourbon ready when I get back." They go down stairs, where it has gotten nearly empty. Jake has a few words with Tony, and Tony seems satisfied. Jake waves at Ruby and heads quickly out the door and back to the El Parador.

The night at the Long Branch goes well for Kate. Booth does a good job of walking the line between showering her with attention and embarrasing her. He insists on her playing and stakes her $ 100 which she promptly manages to lose in short order, much to the satisfaction of the other players, who then spend a while longer before they lose it to Booth. Kate is surprised how aggressive a gambler the good Reverend is and is also surprised by the amount of profanity he uses when he loses with no attempts at apologizing afterwards. Two other players join the game after a bit but she only catches their first names Fritz and Horace. 

She didn't put in any of her own money after she ran through Mr. Booth's. Her turn at the piano seemed to have cleared her mind somewhat, and the need to concentrate on playing poker and the liberal consumption of brandy had kept it there. She did the best she could to be pleasant company, although she couldn't see her presence having much affect on Mr. Booth's table. 

Kate was tired by the time the game broke up and Mr. Booth escorted her back to the El Parador. The water was still high in the street, so she held her skirts up again. Mr. Booth talked on the way back, but Kate was settling back into the quiet that had fallen on her when she'd woken this afternoon. They stopped at the door to the cantina and Kate turned to Mr. Booth. "Thank you. I don't know if I helped you at all, but it was a nice evening." Through the door Kate can hear Dorita and Pedro cleaning up inside over the hushed voices of the few townsfolk crowding the inn who are still awake. "I'm tired. I should go inside." 

He says, "You were perfect. I expect to have a crowd of men at my table next Sunday night waiting for you to walk in the door." Katherine smiled weakly. "Perhaps." She toyed with the wrap around her shoulders. It was chilly outside in the still damp air. It would be warm and quiet up in her room, but her feet seemed rooted to the porch. Conrad's voice began to penetrate her mind "....alright? Mrs. Kale?" He paused. "Katherine?"  She says, "Uh, yes. Alright. Ah, fine. I should go to bed. Good night, Mr. Booth."

Kate steps inside the Cantina, glad to let the plastered on smile slip off her face. She has no idea whether she had fooled anyone or not. It doesn't matter anyway. Her word was kept. She sees Jake sitting at the back of the Cantina. He is sitting alone holding a nearly empty whiskey glass. He has obviously been watching the door. He nods to her and beckons when they lock eyes. "Hi." He says in a low voice. "Ruby and I are going to be staying at the Lone Star tonight, all the papers are signed and we don't trust the Whipple men." Jake nervously plays with his glass. "Can we go upstairs and talk?" 

She nods and continues on past him and up to her room where she unlocks the door and lets Jake in before closing it behind him. Kate pours herself a drink from the whiskey bottle Ruby had brought up and sits down in the chair by the window. "Katherine..." Jake begins but he stops. "Look, Katherine....." He stops again. "It was hard for us to not tell you, and hard for us to tell you." He holds his hat uncomfortably in his two hands. "When you can, if you want, we'll tell you all we really know. Which is not a lot." He squirms a bit more before he says, "I didn't know what I was going to say when I came over, and I still don't." 

She lifts the glass, drains it, and pours another before she answers. "Ruby already told me everything. That's what she said." Her voice comes out flat and hollow, and her eyes stare straight ahead.   He answers, "I know there is really nothing I can say to make you feel better. Just let us know if we can do anything for you." Jake puts his hat on his head. "It's a hard thing to learn, hard to swallow. I..." He doesn't finish the thought. "Good night Katherine." 

She finally turns her head toward him, but doesn't really seem to be looking. "No. Nothing to say." She wondered why he kept standing there looking at her. She drained the glass again. "Good night." Jake stands there looking at her a moment longer. His mouth opens a couple of times to speak but nothing comes out. He looks down, turns and quietly closes the door.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 139,“Promise City Departures”, Sunday, January 15th, 1882, * 

Things continue to be calm over at the Lone Star. After all of the paperwork had been signed Mitchell Berg handed Tom the copy of Maggie's divorce papers for his signature, saying that they would be filed with the Judge the next day. Tom signed then and then told Berg "We'll be leaving before they are filed. Once the judge approves just mail my copy to the Lone Star Dance Hall and Saloon in Denver." 

All of the Whipples head upstairs to pack then head over to the Comique for the remainder of the evening. Tony Lucky and Niles Hoover have no difficulty managing the six to eight customers there for the rest of the night. Word gets around town about the antics of Buffalo Bill Cody, spending the night at the Palace Saloon where he makes himself the center of attention. Billy Comstock and his friends avoid that place like the Plague, spending the night at the Gay Lady where they ask Chester to join them for a strategy session regarding their hunting trip into the mountains. 

Jake walks quietly back to the Lone Star. He arrives in time to help with the cleanup, much to his dismay. 
"So, how did it go. How is she?" Ruby corners him.  He answers, "I might as well have not even been there. She's going through the motions, and I mostly stood with my mouth hanging open." He sighs. "I don't know what I was thinking. At least I know she's in her room." He shrugs.

"You were thinking that you are worried about her. You can admit it. And she thinks you are a good man for a reason, even if you don't believe it." Ruby smiles and shrugs. "But we believe it." Jake can tell Ruby is thinking because she is twirling her hair around her finger. "Do you think I should go and check on her tonight? Or think she'll be ok until the morning? I am worried too but I didn't see her reaction. She just fell asleep crying. I am sure she is shocked but I more worried about when that shock wears off. Doesn't sound like it has yet. What was she thinking going with Booth tonight?" Ruby says shaking her head.

"I don't know what you can do for her tonight if she isn't talking." He frowns. "Go if you want, but we can't watch her every hour of every day. Yes I know, I just checked up on her. You don't have to throw that in my face." 

Ruby sighs. “I know I can’t keep watch over her all the time. And neither you or I can make it better.” Ruby looks around the now cleaned up bar. It looked very different with no one in it. Niles and Job bid them good night and go on their way, leaving Jake and Ruby standing alone in the dark bar. Ruby looks to Jake. “I guess we actually did it, huh? We must be crazy.” Jake smiles at Ruby, “Maybe crazy. Maybe not. Either way it’s no big deal, if we change our mind…” Ruby doesn’t let him finish his thought. “I’m not changing my mind Jake Cook! Let’s go upstairs and have a drink and go to bed. I’m not in the mood for celebrating anymore. We can do it another night.” Ruby takes Jake’s hand and they head to Maggie’s old room.

With a few extra rooms now available Dorita and Pedro are able to find places for all of the people who were displaced from their homes, and the place is quiet by 10PM. Sonoma and Manuel spend the night in beds inside of his castle while Pedro and Dorita take Manuel's room. 

A short while later Jake heads over to the Marshall's office for a conversation with Wyatt Earp sometime Monday night after dinner. He strikes up a conversation out of earshot of the people in the jail. He once again reviews the facts about Weems being the person who hired the outlaws who shot Morgan. And then he tells him about the encounter with Adair, how Adair drew on him and then finally fired without provocation only to have his hand knocked aside by Van Horne. "We were seriously outnumbered, and even if I had killed them all I'm not sure Isby would have seen it my way the first hour on the job." Jake waits for Wyatt Earp's response before asking to be briefed on the job duties. 

Jake also makes sure that Wyatt knows he is part owner of the mine and the saloon, just so there is no misunderstandings. Wyatt will tell Jake "Don't get ahead of yourself. I'm meeting with the Merchant's Association tomorrow to see if they'll approve you as my deputy. Until then, please try to not kill anybody." 
"I think it was more the other way around, I was trying not to get killed." Jake laughs "I'll just relax, don't worry."

After Jake had left Kate spent the night finishing off the bottle of whiskey. She didn't sleep. Many hours later daylight crept over the horizon and she was still in the chair, finely dressed and still as a statue, staring into space.

Ruby wakes and can tell its late morning and then remembers she is in the Lone Star. Her Lone Star. She turns to look at Jake before untangling herself from him. He is staring at her, and he smiles faintly when she turns, "Morning." He runs his finger along her check and chin, "Still want to do shooting today?" 

“Morning,” she whispers back. Ruby sleepily smiles at Jake. “How else will I be able to save your life if I don’t learn how to shoot the right way? Besides I need to blow off some steam today.” Ruby’s face gets serious for a moment. “But really we have been shot at way too often lately for me to not know what I am doing. Lucky will only get you so far…” as the smile comes back to her face, “Unless you have a lucky hat, of course…” Ruby gives a little sigh and nestles closer to Jake. “I really don’t want to get up though.” She lays still for a few moments before finally dragging herself out of bed. She moves slowly as she throws on Jake’s shirt and not bothering to button it she walks around the room. 

Jake gets out of bed, pulls on some trousers and says, “I’ll be back in a minute.” She smiles at Jake over her shoulder as he slips out. Half asleep she claws through her pile of clothes in the room to get dressed. She grabs her leather pants and a white button shirt, just long enough to cover her but short enough to not need to be tucked in. With a sigh she also grabs the riding corset that came with her riding outfit. “So much for being able to move,” she thinks. She grumbles to herself about the injustice of corsets as she gets dressed. She slips her riding boots on under her pants. She grabs the new unused holster and her pistol and her new leather jacket just as Jake returns to the room. She plops back down on the bed and watches Jake prepare. 

Once again Jake gathers up the extra ammo and some ruined clothing that he has accumulated to use for target practice. He dons the leather duster and his hat. "I like those leather pants, not like I like the green dress, but variety is nice, eh? I have some guns and all the ammo we'll likely need. What are you bringing, besides that pistol? What else do you own?" 

“Yes variety is nice, at least when it comes to most things. And I will admit, the green dress is especially,” a knowing smile crosses her face, “Tempting. Now, what am I bringing? I only have my pistol and my derringer. What else should I bring? You want me to get some lunch or something?  He says, "No that's good. You have a shotgun too, it's here with mine. We'll go over to the El Parador and grab something from Dorita on the way out. If it's leftovers, I hope all the dwarven delicacies are gone by now." He wrinkles his nose. “I have a shotgun?” Ruby says surprised. Jake just smiles. “Ok I do. But I want one of those nice rifles that shoots really far… I agree about the dwarven stuff by the way. Eewww.” 

Jake checks with Jeff Mills and Niles Hoover to confirm that the Whipples all left on the morning's stagecoach. 
On the way over to the El Parador and Ruby keeps turning and looking at the Lone Star with a gleam in her eye. They grab some food from Dorita; bread, fruit and cheese. They go out and prepare their horses for the day. 

They ride out slowly and again Jake seems to take special pleasure in the landscape. The scrub brush, cactus and mesquite trees all seem to be greening up from the rain. Ruby notices Jake admiring the landscape. “What are you looking at? It’s just some trees and grass.” Jake just smiles and doesn't answer. Ruby continues to look around trying to figure out what Jake is looking at but gives up after not too long. 

They get to a good spot and hobble the horses. "Let me see that pistol." Jake holds out his hand. "Double action, good choice for single handed shooting. This thing needs cleaning. I'll teach you how to clean it, or I'll do it. Either way that's no way to treat a gun you depend on to save your life." He shakes his head and gives her a serious look.  Ruby puts on a little pout like a child who has been scolded. “Well, how am I supposed to know how to clean it if no one ever showed me! You can clean it. You do such a good job cleaning yours. I would think that gun of yours means more to you than anything else.” 

Jake raises an eyebrow. "Not hardly. Treat her right, she'll be there for you." He hands her back her revolver and then whirls, lightening fast, draws his own and shoots a cactus in the midsection. He drops it back in the holster before saying, "When somebody else is reaching for their holster you get less than a second to beat them to the shot. If yours jams or misfires, well... usually the first shot wins." Jake's face turns from serious back to his smile. She says, “I guess you are right about that. But I can’t do what you just did so I hope I don’t ever get into that situation. Ok, I will try to keep the thing clean. Now show me how to use it.” 

"Seems to me I've done this recently." He says to himself. "Now listen up. No fancy shooting, when you point it is because you intend to kill. No trick shots, no taking out an arm or a leg, no trying to shoot their weapon out of a hand. Aim at the chest, shoot to kill. Your pistol is double action, pull the hammer back on the first shot if you can. Steady this baby with both hands or lean it on something when you have the opportunity. The full trigger pull on a double action moves the weapon a bit in your hands." Jake gets a little grin. "The most important part is how you move the trigger. You don't PULL the trigger that will jerk the gun. You squeeze the trigger like your lover. Like this,” and he takes a short break from the lesson. 

Ruby gives a little laughing squeal at her squeezing lesson. “So, is this is same lesson you gave Kate?” Ruby asks with a mischievous grin.   He says, "Oh, yes. I look forward to this part of the lesson with all the ladies. It's a dangerous job with so many guns about though..." Jake rolls his eyes. “Are you saying that I am exaggerating your standing with the ladies?” she smiles. “No matter, I like this part of the lesson best, so far anyway…” She leans in and gives him another kiss. 

Some time goes by and Jake talks some about weapon ranges and shooting characteristics. He then watches her shoot a bit before he offers any more help. "You have a damn fine natural ability, we just need to fix a couple of things." He moves her legs for better balance and adjusts the way she grips the rifle and shows her how to steady it with her other hand. Ruby takes in Jake’s instructions. She cocks her head and closes one eye and tries to focus on a faraway cactus. She unknowing starts swinging her hips back and forth to help get a better position. She lets the shot go but it does not hit its target. This puzzles ruby so she tries again, using the same technique. She hears Jake standing right behind her snickering and she tries to ignore him but can’t. “What is so funny, Mr. Cooke?” she says while still trying to concentrate on the shot. 

"I like the show, but it isn't good for shooting." He moves up to her and adjusts the rifle. "Plant the feet and don't move. Just before squeezing the trigger take a short breath and hold it. Even the rise and fall of your chest while breathing will throw your shot off." “What show?” Ruby has a quizzical look on her face. “I’m not moving. But I will try holding my breath. I want to be good at this.” She tries the shot again. "Your not moving sure has a lot of interesting wiggle in the posterior," Jake tells her with an amused tone. 

Ruby narrows her eyes at Jake and tries to looks over her shoulder at her butt. “Well, I don’t know what you’re talking about. But I’m going to keep practicing this shot until I get it.” Ruby keeps taking shots, getting closer to her target with each one. She continues to practice until she is satisfied, although she never quite stops the wiggling. They spend some time with the derringer and then Jake says, "Where do you keep that derringer? Show me how you get it." Ruby laughs at him. “You know where I keep it,” she says reaching down her shirt and into her corset. “And when I need it I just grab it.” 

"The derringer is a close up weapon and you don't get many shots with it. If you can arrange it, shoot within twenty feet, but ten is better. The best way to do that is to not have them know you have it." Jake opens his right hand and turns towards her, moving his hand towards his boot. He looks up and stops, standing straight and revealing the derringer in his left hand. "Now, you're as good as me at that, maybe better. But it has to be in a place that will allow you to do that." Jake shows her his derringer holster that he keeps attached to the inside back of his trousers. "Reaching your arm down the front of your dress is... well... not exactly drawing attention away from you." He finishes with his palms up and shrugs. 

“Yes but if I need it I don’t normally care who sees me get it,” Ruby responds. “Where else can I keep it? Oh, my leather jacket has lots of nifty spots for stuff, including the derringer. But I won’t be wearing that most of the time.” Ruby pauses and sighs. “I’m not used to having to know this stuff, Jake. I’m used to avoiding it. And I can usually talk my way out of anything. But having friends and people to care about, well, you want to make sure you can protect them too if you can, right?” "I agree, talking first, shooting very last." Jake gives her a weak smile. "I hope having folks to care about doesn't mean more shooting." “Me too,” Ruby replies with a shrug. “But it’s not looking that way so far.” 

After practicing for a long while Ruby walks over to a shady tree. “I’m taking a break!” She plops down on the grass. Jake grabs some water for them and wanders over to sit with her. “So, are you ready to start running the Lone Star? I wonder what we are getting ourselves into…” "I'm generally not ready for anything I start." He says matter of factly. "Why should this be any different?" He takes a long drink of water. 

She smiles at him. “Good sound business plan. I can live with that.” Jake leans himself up against the tree and Ruby sits in front of him, leaning back on him. “So, you asked me what I wanted to do with the Lone Star. What do you want to do with the Lone Star or what do you want to get out of it?” Ruby keeps her head against Jake’s chest but looks up at him curiously. 

Jake looks down and smirks at her. "To me it's just a place to stow my gear, play some poker and keep Ruby West content for a while. I kinda like having her around." He looks off at the mountains in the distance that leap up sharply from the flat terrain. "Sure, I'll figure out how to make a buck there, and maybe even come to like it. Truth is I don't give a rat's tail about the Lone Star." He starts to look a little uncomfortable. "Now don't start on me, and start fretting about whether I'm happy or not. If you are going to start that bull crap I'll stop telling you the truth. You gave me what I asked for, so why can't I make happen what you want? Besides I figure I'll still get my ribeye, bourbon and other benefits." He looks back down and the smirk is back, but his eyes tell a more serious story. "Ok?" 

Ruby turns half way to face Jake, putting her hands on his face. “I will never complain about you giving me what I want. Ever. And I don’t need to fret, I know you are happy, you told me so just the beginning of this week. And I know you like me Jake, just like I like you.” She turns fully and sits on Jake lap, facing him. “But I hope you’ll always tell me the truth. I don’t always tell the truth but I always tell the truth to you and I would hate to think you weren’t giving me the same courtesy.”  

"Truth is you looked awful sexy sitting in my shirt during breakfast yesterday." Jake is grinning ear to ear. "Damn. I should have made you put clothes on, but I was enjoying the view too much." “You know how to get my clothes off, Jake, I’m not sure you know how to make me get them on,” Ruby laughs. “I’m glad you enjoy the view. I would consider giving it to you now but I’m sure you are busy and just have to get back to town, one of those important business appointments or something like that…” Ruby cocks her head and gives Jake his smile while reaching for a button on her shirt. “Well?” 

"No, I understand Promise City closes on Monday. Well it ought to anyway. It is as far as I'm concerned." Jake rubs his hands on her legs. "Watch the cactus." “Cactus? Maybe I’d better stay right here,” she smiles mischievously and leans in to Jake, while throwing her shirt off, revealing the corset she cursed over earlier. She was glad she had it now to tease Jake with. “We wouldn’t want to mess with the cactus, would we?” She doesn’t give him the chance to answer before kissing him… 

Later as they are riding out to see Flint, Ruby comments with a smile, “I like my lessons, we’ll have to do that more often, what do you think?” "I always pleased to oblige." Jake says happily. "I just hope I can still find something you don't know." Ruby flips her head and her hair, “Oh, I’ll always be able to use some practice with those guns of yours. Can never be good enough, right?” Jake nods slowly and laughs.

They arrive at the ranch and find Sonoma there and doing work towards having it ready. Jake says a quick hello and leaves Ruby and Sonoma to talk. Jake gets his saddlebags, finds Flint and walks back to his cave with him. The women see them talking, Flint looks serious but then laughs heartily at something Jake says. 

Jake gives Flint the $300 from his share of the wagon before the two of them go into the cave where Flint gives Jake the six sticks of dynamite he requested plus fuse material. Jake reviews the proper igniting procedure with him again and promises to describe in great detail any time where he finds a use for it and the resulting carnage. I like this guy, thinks Jake not for the first time. Jake carefully stows the sticks and fuse in his saddlebags. The three of them bid Flint good day and head off. 

They ride back to Promise City and the El Parador barn to put away their horses. Ruby and Jake make a swing by the Lone Star to drop off the weapons from practice. While there, they see Nanuet working on the third floor. Jake takes a few minutes to give him his $300 from the wagon. After that Ruby and Jake do a little shopping. First they get what they can at Reston's and then finishing at Lacey's. They Pick up miscellaneous supplies like candles, matches, twine, rope, a lantern, oil, blankets, leather water bottles, hammer, iron spikes, grapple hook, a shovel and a couple of back packs. Ruby makes sure to catch Judge Lacey's attention, giving the man a even mix between flirtation and guilt over the way he treated her last. 

Lastly before heading back to the Lone Star they stop and see Senor Valdez. Jake gives him a $20 donation to help the poor, and thanks him formally for his assistance when Ruby was 'ill'. He tells the story of how it didn't go quite that well, and they all laugh. At least Jake does, Ruby and Senor Valdez seem a little uncomfortable at different portions of the story. Jake then inquires about healing from the gods that might be purchased and used by those without the special calling like Senor Valdez (e.g. non clerics). Jake is especially interested in something, whether it be salve, drink, bandage or whatever, that would be powerful enough to keep a fatally wounded person from dying. It wouldn't need to make them as good as new, but strong enough to remove a bullet and stabilize. Does such a thing exist and would Senor Valdez have one, or be able to make one? And would he sell to Jake and at what cost? 

Valdez says that such items do exist but he himself is not powerful enough to create them. he says that he has connections in Mexico who might be able to locate such items but that the cost would probably be quite high." It's been a long day, Ruby and Jake head back to the Lone Star to clean up and drop off their supplies. They decide that they will meet up their friends at the El Parador for dinner. 

Prior to the close of business that day Jake stops in at the post office to give his change of address, and to apologize for his rudeness the other day. He offers the Post Master a free drink the next time he visits the Lone Star. The Postmaster Eddie Palmer says "I'm glad you stopped in Mr. Cooke. A letter for you came in for you on today's stagecoach." He hands the letter to Jake.  Jake realizes that it is far too soon for him to be getting back a response to either of the letters he sent and that nobody else would know he was here. Well, not quite nobody..... 
He steps away from the counter. Ruby asks "Who is it from?" He replies "No return address." He opens the envelope and removes the letter. It consists of just a single sentence followed by a name: 

_*Please meet me at the Water Hole Saloon in Tucson at your earliest convenience. Red*_

Ruby and Jake step outside the Post Office and he shows her the letter. "I guess I was right.  Manuel Gonzalez is going to Tucson to meet with Maggie, remember?" Ruby tugs on his arm. She whispers, "He's probably not going to take the stage." Jake pales for a moment. "How... Nevermind. Am I never going to be finished with these Whipples?" He takes Ruby's arm and starts to escort he to the El Parador. "I need to go, and soon, to find out what is going on."

Ruby says, "Well, Maggie isn't that bad, not like her father and brother. And I'm sure going with Mr. Gonzales will be quite safe and quick. But Jake, I don't want you to go to Tucson at least, not without me. How will I know you are coming back?" "I'm coming back, don't you worry. What you think I'm gonna run off with Maggie and do social work?" He makes an ugly face.  "One night a couple of weeks ago you wanted to know why I was in Promise City and I told you and Katherine it was because I’m not somewhere else.” He laughs. "Well I have reasons to be here now. You just make sure those reasons stay here while I'm gone."

"Well, how do I know you won't get there and find something better?" Jake can see that Ruby is genuinely concerned. "Oh forget it," she continues quickly. "I guess we'd better get you to Mr. Gonzales before he leaves so you can make your plans." Ruby and Jake head back to the El Parador and they go up to Mr. Gonzales room. He answers the door and lets them in.

"Hello my Golden Eagle, it is so nice to see you again. So Mr. Cooke, things seemed to have gone well last night at the Lone Star. Nobody ended up dead or in jail and you enabled a dozen people to have somewhere warm and dry to spend the night. So tell me Mr. Cooke, do you like the improvements to the jacket?"

"Folks may believe otherwise, but I don't really like to shoot people." Jake laughs. "If by improvements you mean the change of color and style, I do. Thank you very much, you do fine work and I do appreciate your assistance." Jake gives a little shiver. "This whole thing about," he says the next word quietly, "enchantments" followed by another slight quiver, "is a bit spooky. I am a practical guy though, so a tool is a tool."

Ruby gets right to the point, "So, Mr. Gonzales, Jake needs to go to Tucson, Can you take him with you? I figure if he goes with you he gets there and back quicker." Gonzalez replies "Well, I was planning to leave for there in a little more than an hour from now, to find and help Maggie Whipple. Two of us could travel as easily as one. Why don't you pack up whatever you might need and come back in about an hour." 

Jake and Ruby head downstairs and head back to the Lone Star for him to pack. When he arrives Wyatt Earp is sitting there waiting for him. Wyatt stands and approaches him. "Mr. Cooke, I'm sorry to have to tell you this but I'm going to have to ask for that badge back." Jake gives it back to him readily. "I can't say that I'm surprised." And relieved he thinks. "Who doesn't like me?" 

Wyatt says "The three leaders of the Promise City Vigilance Committee, Dr. Eaton, Great Western Boarding House owner Bill Watkins and Silverbell Mining company owner Elton Hubbard were opposed to someone with your reputation getting a badge. Two saloon owners, Burton Lumley of the Gay Lady and Evan Adair of the Palace were also strongly opposed. Parker Baxter added a few negative words as well. Then Hamiliton Fisk made an impassioned plea to reject you and most others gave in. But if it makes you feel any better Zack Morand, Al Brower, Mitchell Berg and Morgan Condon all had good things to say about you." 

After Earp leaves Jake hurries upstairs and puts together a change of clothing, his long barreled revolver, and the gold box with the foreign money all into a travel bag. Everything else stays in the pile on the floor. He dons his duster and hat, grabs the travel bag and looks at Ruby. "I'll take the jewels and see if I can sell them in Tucson. Anything else we need there? Otherwise I guess I am ready." He puts an arm around her, "I would rather he was leaving in the morning, but I suppose tag-a-longs can't be choosy."

She says, "I can't think of anything we need there. But please try to be careful. You can't be sure that guy is really Red, can you? And yes, it will be hard to sleep alone after having someone warm to cuddle with all week." She smiles at him. "But hopefully you'll be back soon and we won't have to worry about that anymore." Ruby takes Jake's hand and they walk back to the El Parador to send Jake on his way.

Jake and Ruby head back to the El Parador. They head back upstairs to Manuel's room. Ruby notices that Manuel has moved his brazier and other spell paraphernalia needed for the teleport spell out into his regular room, apparently not willing yet to show Jake his mansion. Gonzales looks towards Ruby and says "Do not worry my golden eagle, I will keep him out of trouble, if that is possible."

Jake says, "Heh. Not impossible, just unlikely. Senor Gonzalez could I trouble you for the box of jewelry? I'm going to see if I can get a good price for it in Tucson. Minus the one item which is, you know, um... special." Gonzales replies "You may have most of the jewels, but the magical ring is not for you to sell."   He asks for Jake to step back out into the hallway while he gets them from safekeeping.  "You two spend this time to say goodbye.  It might be several days until we return."

Ruby and Jake stand out in the hallway, waiting for Mr. Gonzales. Ruby doesn't say much, just stands around looking at her feet. She hears Mr. Gonzales finishing up, getting closer to the door. "Have a good trip, Jake. I hope you find what you are looking for." She gives him a smile and stands a little closer. "I'll miss you, so hurry home." She puts her hands on his face and gives him a long passionate kiss, so no matter what he encounters he'll want to come home.

"Mmmmm." Jake smiles when they finish. "Have one of those ready when I get back." Manuel interrupts the moment with "I am ready." and gives him the loose jewelry, which Jake awkwardly stows in a pocket, not having come prepared for them not being in the box. Jake gives Ruby one last quick kiss, "I'll be as quick as I can." "You do that," Ruby whispers as Jake walks back into Manuel's room. She barely hears the words of a spell then all is quiet. She goes off to find Kate.


----------



## Silver Moon

_DM's Note: You may notice a different style to the next several chapters, as all of the players (except for Jake's) were able to get together for two days of gaming at a table rather than as a play-by-post.  So instead of each person's dialogue being what they themselves posted I have transcribed the audio tapes from the games._


*Chapter 140, "Arrival of the Hunters" Monday, January 16th, 5:00 P.M.*

At Dorita’s insistence Sonoma and Ruby bring food up to Kate and force her to eat it. Kate is still in a near comatose state, just staring at the wall. She looks disheveled, having made no attempt to wash up or fix her hair. Ruby realizes that Kate probably won’t be in any shape to help out at the Lone Star this evening but they also don’t want to leave her alone. They decide to go talk to the others, finding Chester downstairs following his day of working at the bank. 

Nanuet arrives accompanied by Jeff Mills, Jim Calhoun, Stuart Bald and Codie Jarret, the five men having spent the day working on the construction of the third floor of the Lone Star. Dorita brings out food for the hungry men. Sonoma asks Nanuet “Have you been learning how to be a bricklayer?” “No, but I’ve come an expert in mixing mortar,” is his reply. 

“Should we go get Jake?” Chester asks. Ruby announces to the others that Jake has left and won’t be back for several days. This leads to some speculation as to where he went to and what he is doing. Sonoma asks if she is ready to manage the Lone Star. Ruby replies “Me? I’m not the one who will be running the place. I don’t want the responsibilities of making decisions for the saloon.” 

It is pointed out to her that of her three partners, Niles Hoover just wants a place to sell his liquor, Job Kane just wants a place to play cards and Jake Cook who ran off to Tucson so she’s it. She says, “I believe Jake convinced Hoover to handle the daily operations.” She then points out that one advantage of the partnership with Hoover is that it sets up a ready source for bringing in Kentucky Bourbon, which Ruby decides they are no longer selling to the public but keeping it all for private use. The partnership also enables them to get all alcohol at cost. 

Ruby says that before she heads over to the saloon tonight she needs a bath and that she should also “clean up Kate.” Dorita comments, “Clean up Kate hard, you may need some help.” Ruby replies, “No, I can clean up Kate, don’t worry about that. We’ll just meet up with you men over at the Lone Star.” Dorita comes over and hands Ruby something saying “Here, really good soap. You will need this.” 

Sonoma insists on helping. They go to Kate’s room, get her dressed, pick out a change of clothing and help her over to Gilson’s Bath House. When they finish they head back to the El Parador where the men are still eating. Ruby asks the workers how the construction is going. Jeff replies “Come over and see for yourself, after all, you’re an owner now.” Jeff suggests, “You may want to change back into your pants. We haven’t built the staircase from the second to third floor yet so you have to climb up a ladder.” “Dorita mutters “He thinks she modest? She sit around here this morning in just a shirt!” 

Ruby says, “I can handle a ladder in a dress.” Dorita tells Sonoma, “You make sure Ruby be presentable.” Sonoma replies, “I am not making sure she keep skirts down.” Ruby decides not to bring Kate up with them since “She may try to jump off.” 

They head over to the Lone Star and Jeff leads her up to the roof. When the 2nd floor had been constructed they had planned for a third floor. The second floor roof had therefore been constructed with thick very solid beams to put a future layer of floorboards on top of. The construction thus far has been on the exterior wall, with the bricks now between two and three feet high around the exterior, running the 25 by 30 feet six of the building. They have also placed brick support columns above where similar columns are on the lower two levels. 

She also see the tarp trap with loose bricks on it that Jeff has rigged up above the back door in case any more unwanted visitors show up there. Ruby is pleased that none of the interior third floor walls have been set yet, as she has some of her own design ideas as to those rooms. She asks, “How long do you think it will take to finish?” He replies “The plan with William Whipple had us finishing it in a month.” 

Jeff says they should also decide if they want to stop with three floors or plan for future upward expansion, as that will make a difference as to whether they plan the hallway for another staircase up as well as the type of roof they will put above. It is noted that the third floor will make the Lone Star the tallest building in town, none of the others being more than two stories. “Do we need it any taller?” she asks. Jeff replies, “Whipple wanted to be able to keep going up. But he’s from Denver, where they have skyscrapers seven stories high, about as high as a building ought to go.”

Jeff Mills thanks Ruby for her and Jake getting him his job back. He adds that he particularly enjoyed getting to act as ‘security’ while the Whipples packed, making sure that they only took personal possesions with them rather than anything belonging to the Lone Star. Since William Whipple had gone and fired him that was poetic justice. 

Ruby begins to scheme about how the affiliation with the town’s only liquor distributor will give her some degree of control over the other saloons in town. She discusses this with Nanuet and Chester who agree. Ruby asks Jeff to continue to work as the bouncer and bartender. She asks Chester and Nanuet to alternate guard duty out in the kitchen in the event of more unwanted visitors. 

Two of the fourteen saloons in the town have gone out of business in the last week, with the Trail Dust Saloon having been confiscated from Pamela Yeats by the Arizona Territory and with Hoover’s liquor and saloon having been burnt down. This in turn will increase the business for all other saloons in town including the Lone Star. 

Ruby tries to determine what the Lone Star now has for employees. Loosing Tom Whipple is seen by her as no real loss but with Maggie gone they are down a combination Manager, Cook, Waitress and Pianist. However, they now have Niles Hoover as manager and he also brought along his assistant Harry Rote, who is a capable bartender. And with them there all of their former customers will also now go to the Lone Star. 

Monday night is not that busy a night and both Job Kane and Tony Lucky soon get their poker tables running. Sanoma decides that “Louise has gone back to Tombstone” but agrees to work at the Lone Star as herself, which Ruby finds acceptable. Kate agrees to play the piano this evening provided that she picks the songs she feels like playing. Ruby decides to let Somoma play that night too so that there will also be some happy songs. 

Sonoma then presses Ruby for how much she will be paid. Ruby says “You’ll have to talk to Jake about that. I’m leaving all of the business decisions requiring negotiation to him.” Somana indicates that the pay will be better than what she receives from the El Parador, which is nothing. She says “I will have my own kitchen and not have to share it!. You will all stay out of my kitchen!” Ruby says “You won’t have to ask me twice.” It is pointed out that of all the current employees of the Lone Star the only one who could cook to save his life is Jeff Mills and it is not something that he enjoys doing.” 

A man comes to the door. Ruby recognizes him but can’t place from where and asks to speak with her. He tells her in a French accent “Hello madamoiselle. I am Pepe Diderot, the pianist at the Gay Lady. Madge Duprey would like to speak with you. She is the main singer at the Gay Lady.” “Right now?” Ruby exclaims. He answers “Oui, at your earliest convenience.” She says, “I need to sing right now. I can speak to her at my first break.” “That would be fine,” he states. He then departs. Somoma whispers into her ear “Sounds like she wants a job. You make the terms with her, this is your saloon.” Ruby acts annoyed at Sonoma sticking her nose into the business affairs. 

Madge Duprey comes by shortly and waits for Ruby to finish the next set. She asks to speak with her privately. They head upstairs. Once the door is closed Madge says “We have a mutual friend, Mr. Gonzales. He has given me considerable training.” Ruby reflects upon this, remembering that Gonzales cannot sign and also noting that Madge is of French descent and from New Orleans, a city known for wizardry. 

“What kind of training if you don’t mind me asking?” Ruby states. Madge replies, “He has certain skills that I believe you are familiar with. Skills that are common where I am from but not too many people around here utilize. He indicated that he needed to leave this week on an errand and that you might need some further training. I have some talents that he does not so he thought that I might be a good instructor for you.” 

Ruby answers, “Well, if Mr. Gonzales has suggested it then I would be happy to work with you.” Madge says that tonight would not be possible as they both have to work at their respective saloons but that she will reserve some time for training in the morning. “Not too early,” Ruby comments. Madge replies “Early for me is ten-thirty to eleven.” Ruby replies, “Make it closer to eleven. I think we’ll get along just fine. Madge says that she will stop by there the next morning. 

The evening itself is fairly uneventful for a change. Sanoma spends the night inventorying the kitchen and determining what she needs to buy. At the end of the night the women have collectively made $6.44 in tips, Hoover has made a profit of $ 10.90 on liquor sales, Tony has made $ 69 at his poker table from which he gives the house $ 14. Job suggests that as a part owner he just keep his share and not take any of the other money. Ruby says that he will have to work that out with Jake but for the moment he should continue with contributing 20% of his take for an even share of the house profits. Job has made $120 at his table so gives the house $ 24. 

Ruby asks Kate “Do you want me to stay with you at the El Parador or do you want to stay here?’ Kate takes her up on the offer to go with her back to the El Parador. With the Whipples gone both Job Kane and Jeff Mills have their own rooms back, albiet half filled with liquor cases, so will stay at the Lone Star and help protect it. 


*Tuesday, January 17th, 1882: * 

Sanoma gets up early, does some shopping for the Lone Star kitchen. In the course of her shopping she finds out that the town butcher has a small fire in his smokehouse the previous day, which enables her to get some slightly-cooked meat for a lower than usual price. 

She then gets her horse and rides out to Pete’s Ranch. Nanuet decides to accompany her after first getting permission from Jeff to take time off from the construction, not wanting for Jeremiah Peck to lose his job. They decide to also bring Kate with them, hoping that the ranch will help to improve her mood. 

Kate agrees to go but then goes into a panic when she cannot find her guns. She wakes up a sleepy Ruby who asks, “What are you doing?” Kate exclaims “Tom’s gun. I can’t find Tom’s gun!” Kate looks into the trunk and says “I always put it here!” Ruby says “Are you sure? You’ve been in a kind of a dazed state this past day.” Ruby suggests that she go on without it. Kate exclaims “I need this gun. It was my husband’s. I don’t need to shoot anyone but I need to have his gun.” 

Ruby agrees to help her look and sneaks the pistol out from under the bed but leaves the derringer. She removes all of the bullets from the weapon. She then exclaims “It’s right here Kate” and returns the pistol to Kate, who is very relieved to have it back.

Ruby prepares to go off for her training but first makes sure that Dorita will see to it that Kate gets something to eat. “Here, you eat, put taco in mouth!” Dorita exclaims. “Maybe she’s sick?” Chester states. “She sick from not eating! Eat!” Dorita again exclaims. 

Before heading over to the Lone Star she stops off at the gunsmith’s shop where Jake has instructed her to pick up two rifles, to replace the ones that got bent stopping the stagecoach, as well as a sawed off shotgun. She buys some of the less expensive models available, an older model army rifle and a six-shot repeating rifle. 

Ruby heads over to the Lone Star and Madge Duprey shows up at around 10:45 A.M. They head upstairs to one of the rooms and spend the morning working on singing instruction, with Madge teaching Ruby how to use the bard abilities to influence individuals through singing. They work until early afternoon when Madge calls for a lunch break. 

Madge asks if Ruby owns a horse, which she says that she does, that it is stabled over at the El Parador. Madge agrees to meet Ruby there in forty-five minutes for a short ride out to a location for further training. 

Madge arrives at the El Parador stable and joins Ruby. Ruby notes that Madge’s saddlebags are rather full. They ride for a mile-and-a-half outside of town to a farm where Madge pays the farmer a couple of dollars for the temporary use of the barn. She then spends the next several hours teaching Ruby some more flamboyant spells requiring more space than the smaller room at the Lone Star allowed as well as using the cavernous size of the barn for its greater acoustics. She also teaches Ruby how to cast Detect Thoughts and Hold Person spells. They ride back to town as it gets towards evening. 

Madge wishes her luck and says that they will probably work together again at some point. She then adds “And please don’t start any more fights at the Gay Lady.” Ruby replies, “We didn’t start that fight. You must know what it’s like, having men fight over you.” Madge replies “Yes, I’ve had lots of experience with that.” 

Chester continues to have another dull and eventful day as a guard at Condon’s Bank. Chester notices that Danby Jones keeps asking Frank Condon questions about the robbery and the money taken from the vault and bank drawers. Frank is evasive in his answers to Danby’s questions. 

Sonoma spends much of the day casting fertility spells onto the ewes of the sheep flock. At Kate’s request she also casts this spell onto the mares. Sonoma notes that “We will be very busy in five months for the sheep and in a year for the horses.” Sonoma then shows Kate how to mix together mud, water and hay to make adobe bricks, which are then stacked using more mud as a mortar. 

Sonoma asks, “How do you want to break up this land?” Sonoma suggests rotational pastures lined with trees and to use her druidic magics to accelerate the growth of the trees to act as fencing and also provide for lumber. Kate suggests that they focus on sheep and cattle and not too many horses, as horses require a lot of resources and upkeep. Sonoma adds, “And you can’t eat them.” Kate says “We do need to raise some though, horses could be sold for a good price as there is high demand for them, plus it is what I know how to do.” 

They discuss maybe allocating some land for crops. “I thought we were ranchers,” Nanuet exclaims. “I don’t know anything about farming,” Kate adds. Sonoma explains the advantages of rotating the fields between sheep and cows as the cattle pound down the soil with their hooves but the sheep then aerate it and make it useable again after which it could be used for a season for hay or corn, to feed to the livestock, before bringing back the cattle. 

Sonoma suggests planting together the ‘three sisters’ of corn, beans and pumpkins stating that the corn grows the stalk, the beans climb the stalk and the pumpkin vines and leaves then protect the stalk. They plan out where to place the fields in relation to the stream in order to be able to irrigate the land and have a water source for the livestock. Sonoma suggests that they build the house first and then the barn. Sonoma explains how she wants to maximize the use of the land. 

Sonoma announces that she plans to move out to the land instead of staying with her parents’ back in town. “Looks like we’ll need to make some more bricks” Nanuet states. Sonoma points out the best location for each of the houses, stating that they should probably each have their own. Kate says, “This is all new to me. My house was already built when I moved into it.” “Then how did you learn how to make it? How could you design it to be best run by you if somebody else made it?” Sonoma asks. 

Kate replies “I didn’t have to do much.” “Houses don’t run themselves,” the young wood elf states. “That’s why you hire people,” Kate replies. “I do not understand?” Sonoma states. Nanuet explains “White man pays other man to run the house for them.” “So what do they do if they don’t run their own house?” Sonoma asks. Nanuet says, “They go to banks and stores.” “And learn to play the piano,” Kate adds. Sonoma replies “I learned to play the piano and also run my own house.” 

Flint points out “You also live for hundreds of years. These short-lived humans don’t have time to learn how to do everything themselves. They have to get other people to help them to fit everything in.” “They need to fix that,” Sonoma exclaims. 

Kate replies “I don’t think there is much I can do about that. If I’m lucky I’ll live to be eighty years old, and even at that age I’ll be gray, wrinkled and tired, very tired. If you’re human you are lucky to live that long.” “I’m sorry,” Sonoma replies. She then adds “I have a lot to teach you between now and when you get wrinkled.” “But not nearly as much time as you thought,” Kate answers. “Just learn what you can in the time you have,” Sonoma says. “There’s never enough time,” Kate replies. “There’s never enough time for anyone,” Sonoma answers. 

Kate looks over the horses and concludes that most of them were well taken care of, which she decides would make good breeding stock. She makes sure that the male horses have at least one stallion rather than geldings.

Chester and Nanuet pay a visit to Rixton’s Furniture store, next door to the El Parador to have him make a custom cabinet for them to use to be able to check guns at the door of the Lone Star. They explain what they are looking for in a design and he says that he will have it ready for them in a few days. 

The group all return to the El Parador for supper. The news around town is that Doc Eaton has closed and quarantined Fly’s Boarding House on Fremont Street due to the outbreak of a contagious illness. The Doctor would not specify the exact nature of the illness. One of the residents, a Mr. Edsel Trask, has died of this disease and the other residents are not permitted to leave the premises until the quarantine is lifted. 

Roger and Janet Fly own the boarding house and adjacent photo studio. Edsel Trask was one of four tenants staying there. He was a gambler at the Long Branch Saloon. Kate begins to panic, having played there two nights ago, until she hears that he hadn’t been there since the previous Friday night due to the illness. Fly’s is considered the fanciest boarding house in town, charging their residents $ 9 a week and they want a certain class of clientele. Surprisingly, race however is not an issue as long as you pass the Fly’s standards of respectability. 

Two of the other boarding house residents, Newman Sanders and Roy Ryder, are two of the three employees of Cassidy Lumber. The other is the half-orc Coolie Fagan who works as the clerk at the Wells Fargo Office. 

Kate is still concerned and decides that they should go talk to the priest Valdez. Valdez says that Trask should have come to him, that Eaton is a competent surgeon by knows nothing about curing diseases, prescribing useless elixirs as a supposed cure. Valdez then states “Most of his elixirs are just alcohol with flavoring, very few have any herbal healing powers. Eaton doesn’t know how to throw a spell and is afraid of clerical magic, which is the best way to cure a disease.” They ask if Valdez knows what disease killed Trask. He states that he doesn’t “How old was Trask?” Nanuet asks. Valdez replies “twenty.” “Not good,” is Kate’s response. 

The group prepares to head over to the Lone Star. Sonoma points out that they need to watchful of any patrons who normally go to the Long Branch as they may be carrying the disease. They discuss whether they want to talk to Conrad Booth and find out more about this Edsel Trask since Booth gambles at the Long Branch. “And he eats his meals at the El Parador, if this thing is contagious we may already be affected. The threads are already there,” Kate states. Sonoma points out that people at the El Parador are smart enough to wash their hands and fix themselves when they get sick. 

Kate decides to talk to Booth as he arrives for dinner. She says, “Did you hear about what happened to Edsel Trask?” Booth replies, “Yes, he past on. I might be able to pick up several of his players.” Booth then catches the shocked look on Kate’s face from his insensitive comment and she says, “That’s so cold.” He attempts to salvage the situation by saying “Trask was not a nice man. Few will miss him.” 

Conrad mentions that Trask’s girlfriend a half-elf named Rita Lopez who also works at the Long Branch also had the illness. She went to Valdez for a cure where Trask did not trust the priest so went to the doctor instead. “And look where it got him,” Sonoma comments. Conrad says that he is unaware of anyone else having come down with the illness. 

Kate asks about Rita Lopez’s condition and Booth replies, “She seems to be better and she was sick before he was.” Booth speculates that her condition was improving before the weather got bad but that the rain exacerbated the disease in Trask. Kate expresses her concern about how contagious the disease might be. Booth says that of all the people at the Lone Stone only Lopez and Trask appeared to be sick, and that they had intimate contact with each other. 

Chester comments, “Funny that Valdez didn’t mention her.” Kate says, “Well, we didn’t specifically ask. And if you went to a priest for curing you wouldn’t want him to be telling everyone he met.” Ruby says to Chester “If you saw him regarding a social disease you’d want him to keep that to himself.” 

Sonoma and Dorita put together an herbal tea to held ward against illness and make sure that everyone drinks it prior to heading over to the Lone Star. Chester comments “I hope this doesn’t have any of that fertility stuff in it.” Everybody laughs at that except Dorita who just yells, “Drink it!” 

They discuss getting word out about the Lone Star being under new management. Ruby mentions that she took out an ad in Chumbley’s paper announcing that. It is noted that Chumbley had left for Tombstone the previous day and did not return today, so it won’t be until Wednesday before it paper is back in town to circulate with that news. 

The Lone Star is more crowded this evening than usual, due in part to people avoiding the Long Branch due to their employee having died from disease. Nanuet says “We should have put ‘disease free’ in that advertisement.” 

The night is quiet until around 9:00 PM when Riley comes charging in with a look of fright on his face and is swearing profusely. Chester rushes up to him and asks, “What’s wrong?” Riley exclaims “They’re here!” “Who’s here?” Chester asks. Riley says, “The giants and furry monsters. The ones who we were guarding the creature from.” “They’re here in town?” Chester asks. Riley exclaims, “Yes.” Chester asks, “Should we block the doors and barricade the windows?” Riley answers, “No, they’re down the street right now at the Silver Dollar Saloon.” 

“How many of them are there?” Chester asks. Riley replies “Twelve, two humans and ten monsters.” Chester asks “What kind of monsters.” Riley replies “Big! Really big.” 
Ruby says “So, all they are doing is having a drink?” “Yes, the humans and half-ogres are,” Riley answers. When pressed for more details about these monsters Riley says that five are ogres and half-ogres, three are large furry dangerous things and two are giants, three times the size of men. 

Chester heads into the kitchen to inform the others. Chester asks about contacting the Marshall. Sonoma states, “Until they do something wrong there is nothing he can do.” “Shouldn’t the Marshall be informed?” Kate asks. Sonoma replies “And tell him what? Big guys drinking in the Silver Dollar? That was not illegal the last time I checked.” Kate says, “Well, it is unusual.” Sonoma replies “And what is usual? Usual seems to be us coming into town and getting shot at every day. If men want to drink I say let them drink.” 

Nanuet says, “They are the ones from Riley’s dreams.” Kate says, “The Marshall isn’t going to arrest somebody because one of us dreamed about them.” Since the Silver Dollar is only 100 feet or so up Allen Street they decide it is probably best to keep an eye on these creatures for the time being. Nanuet steps outside and doesn’t see anything odd going on up the street. People continue to walk along Sierra Street but appear to be sticking to the north side of it, the door to the Silver Dollar being on the south side. 

Chester has learned some of the Ogrish language while in the army so decides that he would be the best one to find information from this group. He heads off and up the street. He has never seen creatures like these before. The giants look like oversized humans, around fifteen feet in height. They are attired in furs and hold large clubs. The other three are covered in a deep dark fur and stand nine-feet tall. They have oversized heads and wide mouths full of yellowed fangs. Their clothing is a combination of furs and wooden armor chest plates. 

Chester attempts to walk past them to go inside and the creatures move to block him from doing so. `He can see that inside are two humans and five ogrish creatures plus the saloon’s bartender. One of the furry creatures growls at Chester and says something to him in a language that he does not understand. He asks, “Is it closed? I do not understand what you are saying?’ It growls at him and raises up its right fist. Chester backs away and walks back to the Lone Star. He asks a few people about this group and finds that they just now arrived in town. The Palace Saloon wouldn’t admit them so they headed over to the Silver Dollar instead. 

He gives a report to the others of what he saw. Nanuet asks “Mr. Riley. Are you sure that these were the creatures you saw in your dreams attacking us?” He answers “Yes, we were fighting them in front of a cave. They were trying to get into it.” 

Nanuet comments “Well if they destroy the Silver Dollar we’ll probably get even more customers. “Were they wrecking the place?” Kate asks. Chester says, “No, just standing there or drinking.” Chester is still concerned. “What are you suggesting we do?” Nanuet asks. Sonoma says “Chester, if they do something wrong they get put in jail, we don’t have to fight them. If they don’t do anything wrong we do not have to fight them because they did not do anything wrong.” 

Kate says, “Well, we might get some customers who would go there now.” Niles Hoover points out that the Silver Dollar is primarily a lunch and dinner place and that they close each night at 9:00 PM, so there wouldn’t be any more customers this evening.” “Odd hours for a saloon” Ruby comments. Hoover says, “Well, they focus on their food.” Kate says, “Ah, they’re a restaurant that serves alcohol.” Hoover replies “Yeah, when Haywood Smith married Alice that was a change she insisted upon.” 

Sonoma suggests sending someone over to the El Parador to let Dorita know about this group in case they come by there looking for rooms. Nanuet volunteers to head over and help put up the “No Vacancy” sign.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 141, "Stories, News and Gossip" Tuesday, January 17th, 9:30 PM*

Nanuet heads over to the El Parador to tell Dorita about the large humanoids in town. On his way back to the Lone Star Maska intercepts him. “What is it girl, what’s the matter!” Maska bites at his leg and gestures further south. He pops his head back into the El Parador and tells Pedro “I’m going this way if they come looking for me.” Maska leads him to the abandoned minehead where he had previously met Kajika. 

Maska acts as though she wants in. Nanuet does not know how to cast the Warp Wood spell yet, so Nanuet pries some of the boards off. Once enough boards have been removed so that he and Maska can enter they go inside. Nobody is inside. Maska charges over to where the shaman had lit the fire. Maska sits and waits. 

Nanuet locates some wood to start a fire with. He gets a fair sized fire going and the smoke then swirls around and takes the form of a female centaur. He exclaims “Storm, Maska has led me to you. Do you wish to speak to me?” “Yes” she replies. He asks “Does this have anything to do with the nine-foot-tall furry guys and the giants in the middle of the street?” She replies, “Yes, and the creature you need to protect from them.” He says “So where is this beast?” She says, “In the Dos Cabezas Mountains.” 

He asks, “What does this have to do with Mother Jiminez?” She states, “Kajika will return tomorrow from his trip to the Navajo and will be able to tell you more. The hunters are heading into the mountains tomorrow to seek the creature. Kajika has the answers that you seek.” 

“Is there anything further?” he asks. She says “Your friends will need you.” “I’m going to need them,” he exclaims. “Indeed, this will be a mutual situation,” she states. He replies, “I hope that they will be obliging to help me defend a monster from other monsters.” She answers “After they hear what Kajika has to say they should be willing to assist.” 

Nanuet asks “So, are you troubled in your afterlife?” “I am troubled that I died,” she states. He thanks her for answering his call. She says, “You did not call me, I called you through your animal companion. There are many skills that you have learned. There are many people and things that you have gathered. It is getting better.” She then adds, “Don’t let Ruby shoot you.” The smoke then dissipates. He checks his pouch for the blue wampum bead, finding it to be very warm. 

Nanuet and Maska head out. He thanks her and gives her some food scraps, then plays with her for a few minutes. He heads over to Grand Keebler’s shed and borrows a hammer and a few nails then heads back to fix the boards so that it will not be obvious that anyone was in the mine shaft. Nanuet makes a mental note to ask Kajika how to cast the spell. 

Nanuet heads back to the Lone Star. Things are continuing peacefully. Tony Lucky’s poker game comes to an early close and Job isn’t doing very well. One problem with the Long Branch being feared of disease is that the better gamblers have relocated to the Lone Star for this night. However, these high rollers are also big tippers so the women get nearly $ 20 in tips and Niles has good night selling liquor. They also have several Comique patrons present, as there is no longer a singer there. Job's game finally ends and he is $ 46 ahead for the night. 

Things wind up around 11:15 PM. Hoover suggests that the next day they should consolidate the liquor into two of the upstairs rooms rather than five. Jeff Mills and Job Kane head upstairs to their rooms. Ruby is concerned about Kate being alone for the night but Kate says that she will be okay so Ruby decides to stay at the Lone Star. Chester walks Kate back then heads up to the Silver Dollar, finding it closed. 

Wednesday, January 18th, 

The water in town has finally receded and the streets are turning back to dirt. The temperatures are back in the low seventies. Lots of people are hauling water from the creek to wash up all of the mud. Most of the party sleeps in since they don’t have anywhere specific that they need to be. Nanuet heads over to the Lone Star to assist with the construction until Kajika arrives back in town. Things are quiet there as the lunch crowd has moved on since Maggie is no longer there to help cook, with the daytime business just being Hoover selling alcohol. 

Sonoma and Kate ride out to the ranch. Sonoma instructs her in farming chores. Kate is not opposed to doing the work; she just needs to be shown how, being totally inexperienced in this type of chore. Sonoma has her spend time picking up rocks to clear the field. Sonoma explains how the rocks will be needed to build the rock wall for the lower foundation of the house. Sonoma begins the structure. 

Ruby awakens early afternoon and heads downstairs where she finds Chester over at a table sitting and reading the newspaper. “Good afternoon Chester. The weather is so nice, feel like going for a ride and a walk with me today?” Chester stands up and doffs his hat. "Good afternoon, Ruby. I'd love to. Is there any place you'd like to go? Or we could ride around. It'll be nice to get out of town for a while." 

She replies, “No where particular. Hasn’t had much chance to explore. Let’s take some lunch with us and if we find nice spot we can enjoy it together. I already took the liberty of getting some ready. I figured you wouldn’t turn me down,” she says with a smile holding up a small basket. Chester smiles back, "You figured right." 

Ruby leads Chester out to the horses and they prepare them to ride. Ruby hands Chester the basket and he ties it on the back of his horse. “You don’t mind me wearing my dress, right? I don’t feel like wearing that stuffy riding outfit.” He answers, "No, not at all. You can ride however you want to. Somehow, I think you'd probably do it anyway, even if I did mind." He chuckles. "So, how's life as a saloon owner?" 

They get on their horses and start riding out of town. “Well, it hasn’t been all that long. Ask me again in a week,” she smiles. “But it does feel good to have somewhere to call home. I haven’t had that, well, ever really. I don’t normally stay anywhere long enough to even make friends." He says, "Well, that's good that you've found a home. Why don't you stick around long enough to make friends? It looks like you make them easily." 

"Yes that is true," Ruby replies, "I can make friends easily if I want to. It's not the making friends that is the hard part, it's the keeping them," she laughs. "Never had a reason to before I guess. You can imagine, most girls are jealous of me, so they don't want to be friends, and the men I've met, well, let's just say they usually want something from me that I don't want to give..." Ruby shrugs then changes the subject. "So, where did you call home before here?” He answers, "Just before I came here to Arizona, I was in Dodge City, Kansas. I did odd jobs there, but I got bored of the place, so I came here." 

"Kansas is pretty far from here, what made you decide to come all the way to Arizona? And what kind of odd jobs did you do? Anything exciting?" They continue to ride on as Ruby asks her questions. He says, "I guess I wanted to go someplace warm. The plains can get really cold in the winter. Especially when you're living in a tent, like I did in the cavalry. Brrr." He shivers. "As far as any exciting jobs, no, not really. Definitely not as exciting as I've had here. Just cleaning bars, crop harvesting, that kind of thing. Where did you call home before you came here?" 

“Calvary, huh? I didn’t know you really were a soldier,” she laughs. “I thought Jake just made that up. As for your question, I haven’t had a home, well, not ever really, Chet. A long time ago I came from New York, and I lived in a house with my parents but it was never really home. Since then I’ve been all over. No place special,” she shrugs, “The last place was just another place I left.” He says, "That's a shame about you not having had a home. Life on the road must get dreadfully lonely. I know after I left the Army, I had trouble making friends." 

They get to a spot with green hills and some groupings of shady trees, with a small river running by. There are wildflowers growing in abundance all around. “This looks good,” Ruby smiles as she jumps off her horse. Chester follows Ruby’s lead and jumps off his horse too, then takes both of them and ties them to a tree. They lay the blanket out and set up lunch. As they start eating Ruby says causally, “So, you believe any of this dream stuff, you know, this Reilly guy and saving the world and all that?” 

Chester talks around a mouthful of bread, "I'm not really much for mysticism and magic. So it surprised me to see Kate, Sonoma, and Mr. Gonzales using it so freely. As far as those dreams go, Reilly seems to believe it. But saving the world? Nah. I mean, why us?" 

She says, “Why, do you have a problem with magic? He answers, "Well, not really. I guess I never thought about it much. It's spooky, though. Did you know they were magic users?" “Yes, I knew. As a matter of fact.. well… yes I knew,” she smiles knowingly. She decides to save her talents as a surprise for Chester. 

“You have to admit, it was strange that Reilly seemed to know all of us before he met us, don’t you think? And he did describe Kate perfectly. I have to agree with you on the saving the world bit. I can’t even save myself.” Ruby rolls her eyes then laughs. "Reilly is a strange bird. He could be a con man. What he wants, I don't know. As far as taking care of yourself, you've done a good job of it so far. Course, I've known you less than a week." He grins. 

“So how long you planning on staying in Promise City? It would be a shame to lose one of my new friends too soon.” Ruby smiles at Chester, grabs some bread and rips a small piece off and offers the rest to him. "Thanks, Ruby. You all seem like nice folks, so I'll probably stick around for a while. Mr. Cook will keep me busy, I'm sure. And thanks for calling me a friend. It means a lot." 

“Not sure I get called nice too often, beautiful all the time, but not nice, so thanks. I guess that goes along with you only knowing me a week. As for Mr. Cooke I think he’s keeping us all busy. But busy is good right, we stay out of trouble that way.” Ruby realizes how silly it sounds to say Jake was keeping them OUT of trouble and she laughs to herself. “And yes, you have kept our secrets and risked your life with us so I count that as a friend. This friend thing seems to be working out so far so it’s good to hear that you’ll stay. Now, let’s go for that walk.” Ruby stands up and takes Chester’s arm and leads him down to the river. 

As they walk near the river, Chester says, "Is there something wrong with Katherine? She's seemed a bit distant the past couple days. Is she worried about this monster we're supposed to protect?" Ruby sighs. "No, actually she isn't. Well, I can't say if she is worried about the monster or not. She has been distant because she has gotten some bad news. Her husband did not die of illness, he was murdered. Jake and I found this out and I told her on Sunday. I know she is still in shock over this and I am worried what will happen when she stops being in shock and starts being angry." She shakes her head. 

Chet exclaims, "He was murdered? Who did it?" She answers, “I think he was, I’m fairly certain. I believe that Morgan Earp killed Thomas Kale.” Chester replies, "Morgan? Wasn't he the Marshall who got shot when we were on the stagecoach?" Ruby says, "Yeah, he is. And the worst part is, Kate saved his life. And I’m pretty sure he knows it too." 

Chester shakes his head. "So what do we do for her now?" "What she needs is watching over, to make sure she doesn't do something foolish." Ruby pauses then adds with a smile, "And some tender loving care from her friends, so if you have any to give now would be a good time." He says, "Well, OK. I'll try. She's too nice a woman to have something like that happen to her. Do you and Jake have any evidence to bring to the judge?" 

“Well, the judge doesn’t like me or Jake so I doubt either of us would go to the judge anyway. What happens now is up to Kate. Tom was found with Earp's knife in his back but unfortunately the other Earp’s did the investigating so they covered it up. Tried to blame it on Johnny Ringo.” Ruby continues to tell Chester the story, finishing with “And I’m only telling you this because I know you are worried about Kate. And that she can trust you.” 

He says, "To lose your husband is bad enough, but murder? I can't imagine what she's feeling. Thanks for telling me this, Ruby. You must be really worried about her."  Ruby replies, “I am worried about her. She is my best friend and I’m not sure I can really help her with this. Right now she needs time and for us to be there when she is ready for whatever it may be she needs from us. And,” Ruby pauses and squeezes his arm, "You are very sweet to be concerned." 

Then continue to walk around for a while not really talking about anything else important. After their walk they head back to their horses and ride back to town. As they are putting their horses away Ruby thanks Chester for the nice afternoon out and adds, “ I hope we can so it again soon,” with her trademark smile. He blushes. "It was my pleasure, Ruby. I look forward to it. It's nice being out in the open, not worrying about being shot at." 

During a break from work Nanuet heads over to both the minehead as well as Jeremiah Peck’s cabin to see if Kajika is back. Nanuet also notices that none of the hunters appear to be around anymore, including the South Americans who had stayed at the El Parador. He heads back to the Lone Star to continue with the construction. 

Chester and Ruby get back in town and Ruby heads back to the gunsmith shop. Ruby mentions that she and Jake now own the Lone Star. Al Brower says “I know, Tom Whipple ran off with my singer from the Comique.” She says that she had heard that. 

As Ruby leaves the shop she sees Angelica Young out selling the latest copy of the Promise City Herald. She purchases a copy. The main story is about Sam Slade’s dynamite shed blowing up and destroying the three buildings. The other story is about the trial of the two bank robbers, Pinto Joe Weams and Pamela Yeats and how Judge Isby has sentenced them both to hang. The group is pleasantly surprised that their names are in neither story. There is a story on page three about Tom and Maggie Whipple getting a divorce and giving up the Lone Star. No mention is made of the new owners, implying that the saloon ran out of business. 

The group decides that they need to take out an ad with Chumbley, as he should be back in town this day with his newspaper. They conclude that is why the Herald is being distributed earlier than usual in the day, to get a scoop on their competition.

Out at the ranch, Sonoma discusses the purchase of seed for planting with Nanuet and Kate. Nanuet questions if the feed store burning down will create a problem with getting what they need. Sonoma says that word around town is that the owners of the Feed and Grain store are not planning to rebuild and will instead convert the first floor of their two-story brick home on Sierra Street into the business so will be back in business real soon. They will then sell the lot of land on South Street adjacent to Condon’s Bank. 

On the subject of the fire, she has also heard rumors that they have heard are that Sam Slade is planning to rebuild his hardware store although there is now discussion among the Merchant’s Association about having him store his dynamite elsewhere. Since he owns a house in a more remote location south of town he is encouraged to keep it there in the future. 

Back in town, Ruby goes looking for Chumbley who has just arrived on the 2:00 PM stage. She finds the halfling and asks Chumbley if Jake Cook came in on the stage as well and is disappointed to hear that he has not. She hears that Warren Earp also rode back from Tombstone, apparently now replacing his brother Morgan as the Promise City Deputy Sheriff. 

Chumbley exclaims, “What’s new and exciting!” She offers to get him and drink at the Lone Star and tell him what has been going on in town for the last three days. He agrees, and then makes her help him carry his bundles of newspapers. They aren’t too heavy, this edition only being an eight-pager. The top headline in the paper is about the unusual weather with the torrential downpours the past weekend. He missed the other recent stories due to having left town on Sunday. 

She tells him about the quarantine of Fly’s boarding house and Edsel Trask’s death. She tells Chumbley that she has heard rumors that Trask got the disease during a visit to the Palace Saloon and advises him to stay away from the Palace. Next she relates the story of Slade’s Shed blowing up and the fire that then followed. Then she tells him of the strange monsters that came through town, describing the bugbears and giants. 

He diligently writes all of this down as she then tells him about Buffalo Bill Cody being in town. Chumbley is real excited to hear that. He had previously gotten the story from Billy Comstock about Cody coming to town but had not printed it yet since his arrival was still unconfirmed. He tells her that with all of this news the next paper will be a dandy, probably another twelve-pager, possibly a sixteen-pager! He mentions how well he has been doing with advertisers, that the current paper has ads for five-and-a-half of its eight pages. 

Ruby asks if he has heard about the Whipples? He says that he has not, that Maggie Whipple was on Sunday’s stagecoach to Tombstone with him but that she was quiet the entire ride and he assumed she was just on a supply run. Ruby tells him of the divorce and how they each went off separate way, having sold the Lone Star. Chumbley exclaims, “Oh, oh, they were such a nice couple too. He was an advertiser with me, you know!” 

He rattles on an on but does not ask her any further questions. She exclaims, “Are you going to ask me who bought the Lone Star?” He replies, “Well, you said that Niles Hoover’s store burnt down, and I see him standing over behind the bar, so I assume that he did.” 

She says, “He’s a part owner, and so is Job Kane, plus Jake and I.” Chumbley congratulates her and says “Jake?” “Jake Cook” she answers. “Ah, the one who the other paper mistakenly printed was your husband.” She says “But he’s not.” Chumbley says “Of course not, I wouldn’t be sitting here and sharing a drink with a married woman.” His face then turns red. 

Without even pausing for a breath he then asks her about taking out an advertisement in the paper. She agrees and tells him what she wants it to say. He then tells her his pricing, $ 25 for a full-page ad, $ 15 for a half-page and $ 10 for a quarter-page ad. She comments about those prices being high. He replies “The ads are what makes this a worthwhile business venture for the Tombstone Epitaph. At a nickel-a-paper we don’t even make enough selling them to cover my stagecoach fare. 

He then launches back into his sales pitch, telling her that since the Lone Star is a repeat advertiser he will give her a twenty-percent discount on whatever size ad she places. He also offers to add a multi-paper discount of another ten-percent on top of that if she wishes to advertise in more than one edition. She tells him that she will have to think about that. She then discusses where in the paper the ad will be placed. 

He says that he will be leaving on the 9:00 AM stage the next day so to get it to him by then. He thanks her for the drink, gathers up his two bundles of newspapers and bounces out the door. Once Chumbley is gone Ruby curses Jake for buying a business and then running off and leaving her to make business decisions. 

As it starts to get towards early evening Jeff Mills calls it a day for the construction workers. Nanuet heads downstairs and says “Hello” to Ruby before heading out. He decides to start at the church to get the opinion of the priest Valdez and to ask about Mother Jiminez. He says that he has not see her and that her house has been dark. Nanuet asks his opinion of the recent stormy weather. Valdez tells him “She said that it was supernatural in origin and I have no reason to doubt that.” 

Nanuet then asks about Edsel Trask and Rita Lopez. Valdez says, “He should have come here for healing. Nanuet asks about how communicable the disease appears to be and if any of his companions could possibly come down with it. Valdez says that it is possible but unlikely. Next he checks the mine head, finding it as he left it. He then heads back to the one-story log cabin that is the Peck residence, finding that Jeremiah and Cornflower have just returned.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 142, "The Earth Spirits", Wednesday, January 18th:*

Jeremiah and Cornflower have just returned and are in the process of tending to their horses. Nanuet comes over to assist. Peck tells Nanuet that Cornflower brought Kajika to Grey Antelope. He says that as a human the Navajo did not let him attend any of the ceremonies. 

Nanuet asks where Kajika is now. Peck replies “We left him at a cave in the Dos Cabezas Mountains.” He gives Nanuet detailed directions to the northwest face of Bowie Mountain three-to-four miles north of Promise City. He says, “Kajika wishes to meet with you and your companions there this evening.” Nanuet asks if he had anything else to say. Jeremiah replies “Not to me. He spoke to Cornflower a lot.” Nanuet gets permission from him to speak to her. 

Cornflower tells Nanuet that it was nice to get back to Navajo territory although she is displeased with the limited borders of the reservation. She misses the freedom and the sight of vast fields of buffalo and other animals. He presses her for more details and she tells him that she was present for the major ceremonies but not the private conversations between the two shamans. Nanuet thanks them for their time and heads back to the Lone Star. 

He tells Ruby “Remember the whole thing with Riley?” She replies “Crazy guy, yeah.” He continues “Well, remember those ogres and giants that were in town last night. Well those were from Riley’s dreams and we have been asked to join my mentor Kajika out in the Dos Cabezas Mountains this evening. “Tonight?” She replies. He says, “Evening, it is evening now, so we could go at any time. It sounds like we will all be needed for this endeavor.” “Will we be back by 8:00 PM?” she asks. “I have no idea,” he replies. 

Sonoma is currently in the kitchen of the Lone Star. They tell Sonoma, who precooks much of the food for the evening so that Jeff Mills will just have to warm it up for the customers that evening. They then head back over to the El Parador to get Chester, Kate and Riley. Kate and Riley are both there. Chester is over at the gunsmith shop and is expected back soon. Riley does not anticipate going, but will since Kajika is his blood brother. 

The gunsmith Pierre Jacquet examines the custom made case that the hand cannon is in before looking at the weapon and ten pieces of ammunition inside. Pierre is fascinated by the workmanship of the weapon. He tells Chester that he is familiar with the craftsman who made it. It was a custom designed firearm made by the master gunsmith named Bailey and shows him Bailey’s mark. 

He tells Chester that Bailey was one of the finest creators of custom firearms in the world. Bailey was a southerner who made guns for the Confederacy during the war. Towards the end of the war when the south’s loss was imminent he fled the country to Mexico for his own safety. Once there he found and married a beautiful wood elf Seniorita who had now given him more children than he has fingers. He now lives a peaceful life along the Mexican coast where he continues to make weapons for select customers. 

He tells Chester that it is a rare opportunity to examine a Bailey piece, that the owners of one would never voluntarily part with one. He says that Bailey’s current customers now include the renowned bounty hunter Thomas Luther Price. Chester says, “This one was made for Curly Bill Broncious. He doesn’t need it any longer. 

After a thorough cleaning and examination of the weapon Pierre walks Chester through the operation of it. The oversized grip on the weapon requires the use of both hands, with the fingers cupped together around it and the thumbs up to both sides. It is a thumb action weapon, the triggering mechanism pushed by the right thumb. A similar switch on the left side of the weapon ejects the spent shell from the main chamber and simultaneously drops down and loads the second shell from the reserve chamber. The weapon itself is quite heavy, with a thick fifteen-inch long barrel. The reserve chamber is built atop the rear of the main barrel. 

Next they look at the ammunition for the gun. Each shell is five inches long and nearly two-inches round. Pierre shows Chester the U.S. markings on four of the shells and explains that it is United States Navy ordinance, used on navy gunships. Chester recalls the previously full case of three-dozen well-packed shells back at the inn (four of which had been taken out and placed by Jake into four empty ammunition slots in the gun case). Jake had scraped off the “Property of the United States Navy” markings on the case. 

Pierre examines all ten ammunition shells in the case, noting that six are not United States military issue but apparently custom made for this particular weapon. Three have red markings on the shells and three have blue markings. He says that it is possible that they are magical shells. He will need more time to examine exactly what they are and asks Chester to leave one of each color with him and for him to come back tomorrow. 

Chester ponders if it will even be possible to get more ammunition for the weapon. Pierre speculates that Curly Bill probably got the ordinance through illegal means and it is not likely that Chester will be able to persuade the Navy to give any to him. Chester asks, “Do you know what type of damage this type of shell causes?” Pierre has a number of texts and pamphlets about military weapons and ordinance. He finds a reference to this type of shell and says, “It is an explosive shell that activates when the tip makes impact. The explosive capacity of this shell is the equivalent of three sticks of dynamite.” 

“That’s some weapon!” Chester states. Pierre says, “Yes, but such a weapon would require someone of great strength to use it. Curly Bill was a giant of a man. If you were to attempt to use this I would suggest that you be well braced against something, otherwise the recoil would probably knock you onto your posterior.” 

Everybody mounts up and heads out. The sun has set over the mountains to the west but there is still some light remaining in the sky as they set off. Nanuet guides them using the directions given to him by Jeremiah Peck. The Dos Cabezas Mountains are a wilderness area with elevations ranging between 4,000 and 7,500 feet with a variety of plant and animal life. They pass a number of steep slopes, granite outcroppings and vegetative canyon floors. It is a rugged and remote area. They soon reach Bowie Mountain, which is one of the higher peaks. 

As they near the area of the cave Maska picks up Kajika’s scent and leads the group directly there. The find a spot to tie up the horses and enter the cave. Kajika has lit a good-sized fire inside, the smoke flowing up through a small natural chimney in the rocks. 

Once they are all inside he makes some hand motions into the smoke and it flows out and billows, forming into the shape of a female centaur, which then transforms from the smoke shape into an opaque and semi-translucent form. Kate, Ruby and Sonoma recognize her as Storm Golden Eye, who none of them have seen since she died and Ruby’s jaw drops as she looks on her in shock. Nanuet is obviously not surprised at seeing her but notes that she has more of a physical form now than the prior times he has spiritually met with her. Chester and Riley are both wide-eyed at seeing this and Riley mutters “The one from the dreams 

Nanuet speaks up, telling Kajika, “I have done what you have suggested. My friends are all gathered here.” He says to Storm, “You appear to have a stronger form?” Kajika says, “She bridges between two planes. She is now near the earth spirits. Their presence has helped to bring her back closer to this plane of existence, rooting her more to this plane. Before she was closer to the realms of the afterlife.” 

Chester just comments, “Why can I see through the centaur?” Riley tells him “She is a ghost. She’s been haunting my dreams.” He then gestures to Nanuet and says, “I guess she’s a friend of his.” Nanuet says, “When she was alive she was an acquaintance. When I first came to this town on a quest of vengeance and even though she advised me against it when I asked for her assistance she gave it. Unfortunately she wound up a casualty. She has been guiding me ever since.” Riley says, “See, she haunts his dreams too.” 

Nanuet continues “She led me first on the path to become a shaman and has now guided me to this point.” Kajika says “Nanuet, what is it that you know right now of the spirits of the Earth?” He answers “I know that there are ten, and that one is leaving and is being replaced.” 

“That is correct,” Kajika states, “Each of the major land masses and oceans of this world has its own spirit. Each is a physical creature, a creature that typically lives for four-to-five centuries. During their lifetime they have an influence over the region of the world where they reside. Nanuet says “And I believe they have different forms, and different life philosophies.” Kajika replies “Correct, some a good, some are evil, some are for law, some are for chaos, others are for neutrality. Even those of a neutral nature can have different philosophy, some seeing the need for inclusion of good, evil, law and chaos to create a balance. Others view neutrality as the absences of all other motivation.” 

He then cites examples of how the spirits influence the lands. The spirit of the great ocean to the east was hospitable to travelers during the time of the Vikings and allowed them to freely travel. The spirit following it was not and that ocean became impassable to ships. The current spirit has watched over the land since late in the human calendar’s fifteenth century, during which time European explorers have unreservedly voyage to the Americas. 

His next example is that of the African continent and of the deep hatred that the spirit who has resided there for the last several centuries shares towards its native inhabitants. Its animosity towards the indigenous peoples has made it possible for the ogres of that land to be enslaved and colonized by the humans. 

Storm then speaks “The spirits of the North American and South American land masses are both here now.” “Both?” Kate inquires. She says “Yes, the way that a new spirit is brought into the world is the same as any other living creature brings more of itself into the world. Two of the race, one of each gender, get together and make one more.” The two have joined together here in these mountains to create a new spirit, which will then replace one of its parents.” 

She pauses while they take in this information. She then continues, “The North American Spirit has been a friend to the native population. Where it has been prosperity has followed. This prosperity has translated into prosperity to the humans, as the lands where this creature had been have become fertile and have yielded many crops. As the creature has moved on the lands left in its wake have been bountiful. It is a spirit for good.” 
“However, the spirit of the South American continent is not. During the last four centuries that land has been a place of unrest. The Spanish conquered the native peoples and violence has followed. Where the Spanish were forced out violent warlords and dictators have taken over. Hundreds of thousands have died. Great and ancient cultures such as that of the Aztec, Inca and Myan have all fallen, their treasured being plundered by the conquerors. This is all due to the influence of this creature.” 

While these two creatures have different philosophies they have been drawn together now by the need to mate and create another. The egg was created and it hatched less than a week ago, the arrival of the new spirit being proclaimed by the unusual weather that we all experienced several days ago.” 

Nanuet asks, “Does the new Earth spirit always replace one of its parents?” She replies “Yes, always. There are temporarily eleven but that will soon change as one of the others will pass from this earth. It will cease to be and the other will take its place.” 

Chester says, “Okay, do I have this right. North and South America just had a baby?” Storm replies, “You could say that.” He then asks “And what does that have to do with us? Why did they come here?” 

Kajika explains “The other shaman who I met with is a Way-shepherd, and elvan spellcaster who has power with both earth and wizard magics. There are parts of the world more susceptible to both of these types of magic and this section of the Arizona Territory is one of them. That is why the spirits chose here to create the new spirit.” 

Nanuet says, “They probably needed the space too. I imagine that they are large creatures. Kajika says, “They are very large creatures. They have always taken on a variety unique forms. To the sailors who sailed the oceans they saw sea serpents. The knights of medieval times dubbed them dragons.” Ruby says, “I’m afraid.” 

Nanuet says, “So it sounds like we are supposed to guard the new spirit?” Chester says, “What do these Earth Spirits look like?” Kajika says, “I have not seen them. I know they are here and why they are here but do not know the specific form that these spirits have taken.” Ruby exclaims, “How can we protect them if we don’t know what it looks like?” 

Kajika says, “It is near. Storm will help guide you to where she lies, her and her offspring.” Chester says, “So, we have to look for a baby spirit?’ Storm says, “The child is but a few days old. It is not yet of an age where it can travel. When it is a week old it will be able to travel. You must keep the spirit safe until then.” 

Riley says “And which of its parents will it replace?” Storm states “That is up to you and your actions. Either parent could raise the child and pass on its own philosophy. If the mother dies the father will raise the infant, or the opposite could be true. That is the way it has always been.” Kate is mesmerized by all of this. 

Riley asks, “How do these spirits feel about that?” Storm replies “The spirits may not directly confront or harm each other, that is not allowed.” Kate looks confused by that comment and says, “Then how did she get pregnant?” Storm says, “They can mate. They cannot fight or kill one another for the child.” 

Kate says, “So if the evil South American parent dies.” Storm answers, “Then the North American parent will raise the child with its philosophy towards good and prosperity. It would then bring to South America when it is of sufficient age to do so as it will take the location of the parent that is gone.” Chester says, “So, is the spirit to be replaced not decided yet?” 

Storm answers, “It is not decided yet. They all live. As the spirits will not confront each other they will use other. And that has happened here. While the good spirit was helping her egg to hatch the other one, knowing that once the child was born it would no longer have need of the other, has let itself be seen. It has let its presence be known in this area. It has drawn hunters to this region and is intentionally leaving tracks to allow them to locate her, and do its bidding for it. 

Once the child is of sufficient size to travel she plans to leave this area. But until then they are vulnerable to the hunters. It is imperative that the hunters do not find and destroy the mother, if that is your choice.” Chester says, “So we have to protect North American from South America.” Kate says, “I think we want to make the South American spirit become good instead of the North American spirit becoming evil. It would be a happier outcome.” 

Chester says “So, did North America send you to us?” Ruby exclaims “Yeah, why us?” Storm replies “You are a balance representative of this place. You are a group that has decided to create a peace amongst yourselves. You take different individuals of different backgrounds and hold all equal. And you willingly cooperate. Because of these characteristics you are who she wishes to protect her.” Sonoma comments “We are the yeast, we are the spice, we are the ingredients for her future.” 

Storm nods and says, “You are her people. You are willing to learn the ways and to work together. You are also an amalgam of the people who now inhabit this continent, human, high elf and wood elf. You are an amalgam of the skill sets of the people who now inhabit the continent. Who better than you to decide the path that this continent will take.” 

“If we survive,” Kate mumbles. Storm looks directly at her and says, “There is always a struggle. All peoples have a struggle. It is expected for growth, it is expected for balance, it is expected for knowledge, it is expected for the future. Your struggles have given you strength, they’ve given you thought, they’ve given you a conscience. Ruby giggles uncomfortably at that last comment. 

Chester says, “So, you know where the baby is?” Storm says “Yes, the hunters are nowhere near it at the moment. They have not found a path to it as of yet. They are far from where it now is. The evil spirit is trying to direct them but will not get too close as the hunters do not know that there is more than one spirit here. They are seeking to kill a dragon, whichever dragon they come across. She should be safe for at least another day. From tomorrow at midnight and until the next two days she will need your protection.” 

Ruby says, “How can we protect her? We are just piano players and singers. Maybe Chester has soldiering experience but not the rest of us.” Storm says “You are many things but you are not just piano players and singers. And collectively you are all more than your separate selves.” 

Kajika says, “Return here tomorrow night and Storm will lead you to her.” Chester asks “What time?” He replies “She will need the protection from midnight on.” Storm adds “It is within these mountains but will take a few hours to reach her from here.” 

Kajika says, “This is Storm’s purpose. This is why she has stayed rooted to this world. This is her mission. Will you do this for her?” Storm interrupts “No, they will do it for themselves. It must be their choice, not out of a sense of obligation for anyone else.” Ruby looks at Kajika and says “Don’t argue with her.” 

Kate says, “I have accepted that we would be doing this when I first heard of it.” Ruby turns to her and says “Well, you’re nuts.”


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 143, "Red O'Brien", Monday January 16th, 5:00 P.M. * 

After Ruby left the room Manuel Gonzales began his spell. He gathered together his various components and deposits them in his brazier, which he then lights. He tells Jake "I am going to start an incantation. When I extend my hands outward I want you to grab onto them." He begins to cast the spell, which requires considerable hand gestures and elaborate incantations from which Jake discerns words in Latin, Greek and French. He then thrusts out his hands as a pink colored smoke rises up from the brazier. Jake decides that holding hands with another man is rather awkward but does as instructed. The pink smoke encompasses them and when it dissipates they find themselves standing inside of a stone building. 

Within the building several stone vaults that remind Jake of caskets. Gonzales opens the door and sees that a cemetery surrounds the building. Manuel says “A mausoleum is not the most exciting location to be but I had to bring us somewhere in the city where our arrival would not be observed.”   They exit the building and the cemetery and head into the city proper. 

Manuel begins to tell Jake about the past history of the community stating “Elves had lived in this region for millennia. Then in 1775, Hugo O'Conor established the Tucson Presido, making it the official birthdate of the City of Tucson. By 1804, some 1,000 people lived here, which was still a dusty adobe village. The population was mostly Spanish, Mexicans, and Native Americans who made their living raising crops and livestock. The community had little contact with the outside world. 

After the Mexican Revolution of 1821, Tucson became part of Mexico. As trade opened between the East Coast and California, a new brand of Americans - trappers and traders - began traveling through Arizona. After the Gadsden Purchase in 1854, Tucson falls under the jurisdiction of the United States. Arizona becomes an official territory in 1863. In 1867 Tucson became the territorial capitol, which it held for a decade before the capitol moved back to Prescott. In 1880, the Southern Pacific Railroad reaches Tucson. By the end of the year the population reached 8,000. Jubilant townspeople sent out announcements that Tucson was now connected to the rest of the world.” 

Jake looks to be bored by the lesson and says “Thanks. I appreciate the ride.” Manuel says “Well, I’m heading over to find Maggie. Would you care to join me?” Jake hesitates for a moment and then says, "Alright, for a short bit. I'll let her know how things went."  Gonzales and Jake make their way over to the Plaza Hotel on Elm Street. At the main desk Manuel asks about the room for Mary O'Shea and is told that she is in room 224. They soon find the room and Manuel knocks, identifying himself. Maggie unlocks the door and is surprised to also see Jake standing there. 

The two men enter the room. Maggie asks "What happened back at the Lone Star after I left?" Jake gives a mostly honest account of what happened, how her father and brother were less than cooperative but leaving out the fact that Jake nearly drew on Tom. He finishes with them leaving in the morning for Denver. "Here, Tom did leave you a letter. In my opinion he was getting pretty irrational, but he did have some concern about you. Or at least appeared to."

Maggie takes the note and sits down on the bed to read it. Jake watches her facial expression change from sadness to anger to frustration and then to sadness again all in the course of two minutes. She folds up the note and shoves it into the pocket of her dress.  She then stands, sighs, and tells Jake "Thank you for bringing it. I guess I had to know." 

Gonzales tells Jake "We will be leaving this city soon and I will probably be gone for a few days. Would you like me to stop back here for you or are you going to be heading back to Promise City on your own?" I know my way back, if you don't need me for anything I'll head back on my own. That way you aren't waiting for me and I'm not waiting for you. Have a safe trip you two. Good luck Maggie." Jake says with some sincerity. "Thanks again for the company on the trip out Senor." Jake tips his hat and leaves them to their travels. 

It's still early, Jake thinks so he heads out to the Water Hole Saloon in search of a friend. Jake asks about the saloon and receives directions to the northern end of town. The saloon is located on a small side street off of Court Avenue. The saloon doesn't look like much, a single-story wooden clapboard building fifteen feet wide and forty-five feet long. He enters through the main door seeing that the main room goes twenty feet back and consists of only a U-shaped bar and twenty barstools, only three of which are currently occupied. There are two doors in the back of the room leading to the remainder of the building. A bartender wearing a red cotton shirt with a white apron over it stands behind the bar, barely paying any attention to Jake and asks "May I get you something, Sir?"

"Kentucky bourbon if you got it, whiskey if you don't." Jake takes a seat that has the best view of all doors and the least amount of worry behind his back. He looks over the other patrons out of the corner of his eye. The other three patrons look worn out and ragged. The bartender gestures to the door at the back right of the building and says "I believe that there's a bottle waiting for you right through that door."

Jake nods, gets up and flips the man two bits. As he leaves the stool he adjusts his trousers and palms his derringer in his left hand. Silver Jake Cook casually walks to the back right door and raps lightly twice. And the door opens up to a darkened room, although nobody appears to be inside. Jake continues to stand there palming his gun and does not enter. Jake then notices the three patrons at the bar depart out the front door. 

The bartender ducks down under the bar and Patrick 'Red' O'Brien immediately rises up from the same spot. "Always the cautious one Jacob, good to know," O'Brien states as he smiles at his former student. Red puts two glasses on the bar and produces a bottle of Kentucky Bourbon and says "Glad to see that ye are still drinking my beverage of choice."

Jake takes a seat in front of him and looks him straight in the eyes. "It IS you. I wondered for a long time if you made it out OK, but in my heart I knew you were too slippery to kill that easy." Jake reholsters the derringer. "I have grown rather fond of it, and I figured if you weren't watching you'd be listening." Jake takes up the glass and looks at Patrick O'Brien again in the eyes. "Damn it's good to see you."

"And it is good to see you too Jacob me boy. I would have contacted you before if I knew where you were. I must say that I was rather surprised when I walked into the Lone Star nine nights ago and saw you sitting there, almost blew me cover. Probably would have if ye hadn't decided to rush out the door just then and become a silver baron."
:
"I have a thousand questions, but that's nothing new is it? Is it safe to talk here? I noticed you cleared the place rather quickly of the others." Jake savors a sip of the bourbon "  Red replies, "Sure it's safe. Cornelius Van Horne happens to own this place. It doesn't look like much but it has a few hidden surprises to it." 

Jake says, "Don't make me ask all the questions. Tell me what happened and who you are hiding from." He says "Read for yourself" and removes a rolled up piece of yellowed paper from inside of his jacket. Jake unrolls it seeing that it is a wanted poster with an excellent artist's rendition of Red that reads: 

*Reward $ 2,000 
Patrick 'Red' O'Brien 

Wanted Dead or Alive 
For the Murder of Ezikiel Ogden 

Claim reward with the Kansas City Police Department*

Jake says, "Nice picture. Not the notoriety you were looking for however." Jake looks up at him. "Who was Ogden? Or did I meet him briefly the last time I saw you?" O'Brien replies "Well, you could say that. You're the one who killed him. At the card table everyone called him Union Zeke but it turns out that his real name was Ezikiel Ogden."

Jake takes his hat off and puts in on the bar. "Sorry about that. He was trying to kill you at the time though. Nearly did so if I recall." Jake makes a clucking sound and takes a bigger swig of the bourbon. "Bastard ambushed you, and you get the wanted poster. It's always the way. So every bounty hunter in the Midwest is looking for this face." Jake hands him back the poster. "Anybody else looking? And how in Hades do you do that, uh, change thing?"

Red replies, "Lots of questions. Yeah, Zeke shot me first, but everyone scattered after that so it was assumed that I was the one who shot him back. I don't blame you for running, Old Man Jackson had gone for his shotgun and wouldn't have been picky about who he used it on. 

As for the wanted poster, it turns out that Ezekiel Odgen was well connected. Sure, he was a washed up drunk, but he also happened to be the cousin of Malvina Belle Ogden originally of Cincinnati. You would know her by her married named, Malvina Armour. Yeah, that's right, the wife of Philip Danforth Armour, who is quickly becoming the slaughterhouse and meat packing king of the Midwest. He practically owns Kansas City at this point. Putting up $ 2,000 to make his wife happy was barely a drop in the bucket for him. 

As for Van Horne, that my boy was just serendipity, a case of my being in the right place at the right time. It's a long story.  Before I get into though why don't you tell me about how you met your wife. She's quite a looker that Ruby. Usually marriage doesn't sit well for people in our profession, you tend to favor either the woman or the job and the other suffers, but in your case this match seems to work."

"She is quite a looker, that IS for sure." Jake chuckles, downs the rest of his glass and holds it out for a refill. "You been reading Baxter's yellow rag, Ruby and Jake aren't married." Jake laughs hard. "Marriage is the only game of chance I know of where both people can lose." When the laughing trails off he starts again, "Ironically, it was Baxter's competition, that half pint walking mouth Chumbley that accidentally introduced us. I pretended to escort Ruby and the Kale widow to get away from his incessant chatter. That and it seemed like a pretty good idea at the time to spend time admiring the women." Jake catches expression in O'Brien's face, "No, that hasn't changed either." 

"Well one thing led to another, in no time at all Jake and Ruby are the talk of the town. We only met two and a half weeks ago! That woman has talents you wouldn't believe." Again, Jake catches the grin on O'Brien's face, "Yes the obvious ones, and even more not so obvious. I don't know, it does seem to work. I'm sure not suffering any. Sometimes I worry that Jake and Ruby are like too much oil on really dry tinder." Jake laughs again. "But what a way to go."

O'Brien laughs at that "I should have know you wouldn't have settled down. Although, if you ever did, I'm sure it would be with someone like her. So Jacob me boy, what brought you to Promise City?"   Jake answers, "I headed south from Denver, and wore out my welcome along the way. After Santa Fe I cut cards and Arizona Territory won. When I got here to Tucson I heard about all the silver discoveries in Tombstone and Promise City. So off I went to help the miners spend their money." Jake smiles and shrugs. "Nothing more than that. I did not plan and could not predict that I would own a share of a silver mine, a share of a saloon and have more friends and enemies in one town than I have had in most of the last five years." O'Brien cocks his head and raises his eyebrows. "Ok" Jake adds, "there were a couple of times were I had more enemies."

O'Brien says "Well, you made a mistake turning Evan Adair into your enemy. And from what I hear Hamilton Fisk isn't exactly the president of the Jake Cooke fan club. Oh, and don't underestimate Baxter. He's generally a useless drunk, but half the newspapers in the country picked up his James Gang story last summer and his Doc Holiday one again in October. So he has the connections to get things circulated if they are newsworthy enough."

"Patrick me boy" Jake puts on his best Irish accent, "I'm not even bein' sure wot I was doin' that put a burr under that laddy's blanket." Jake drops the accent. "Really. I know that Ruby made him mighty angry and that the Whipples were stealing his business, but what in Hades did I do besides be near them to make him want to shoot me?"

Red replies, "Well, your saying that Ruby made him angry is an understatement. Jacob, she slapped him! According to him every person who has ever taken a hand to him is lying in a grave somewhere, except for her. So that's his challenge. But thanks to Baxter he thinks that you are her husband so to him it's a package deal."

Jake replies, "I was hoping to talk sense to the man up until the time when he pulled the trigger. Kinda puts a damper on my enthusiasm to work out a deal. What's your opinion, anyway to call it off with this man short of racing to see who can put the other in a six foot hole?"  Red says, "Jacob, you were a fool. You blew your opportunity to be rid of him. You were wearing a badge and he shot first. Things like that don't come along every day. Jacob, once I had the gun lowered you should have drawn. Why didn't you?"

"Fool. Damn Fool. Great damn fool." Jake shoots the bourbon in his hand. "There were three of them plus Van Horne. At that time, even though you knocked his gun aside, I didn't know it was you. Ruby was quite drunk and I hadn't discovered that until a few minutes earlier. So even if I kill Adair on the first shot, then I have to see if Van Horne is going to draw a weapon, and the other two with Adair already had weapons out. Ruby would have fired I'm sure, but she was in no condition to duck. At that point if Van Horne doesn't draw, Jake and Ruby managed to shoot down the three I still don't know what Van Horne says in court." 

Jake shakes his head. "I only had that badge on temporary from Earp to help with Deadeye's gang. I'm not sure that Isby wouldn't have had me hang regardless of the badge. 'Despicable the way he abused that badge for his own revenge' Isby says and the floor drops out." Jake holds out the glass. "I only had a second to decide. Decisions done now. That fool Cook needs another plan."

Red states, "Jacob me boy, I owe you an apology. You did the right thing. You acted correctly in showing restraint in order to protect your woman. It was what a gentleman would have done. But it's not what the reckless gambler who I apprenticed would have done. You really are married my boy, you just haven't finalized it yet."  O'Brien pours them each another drink of Kentucky Bourbon and says "I never should have taught you to appreciate this fine beverage. I've had to go without it for the last week, seems that you and your lady bought up every bottle in the Cochise County for yourselves. Good thing I knew that I had another case of it back here in Pima County. "

"Married. You're funny O'Brien." Jake laughs but stops when he looks his face. "You are being funny? We are going to have to do something to improve the supply down in Promise City. I think I know how to do that too. What are your plans? And you aren't getting off the hook telling me about how you do the change thing. I want to know about your outrageous winning streak, that isn't all skill is it?"

O'Brien reaches down his shirt and pulls out a gold chain with some sort of gold silver dollar sized coin attached. In the center of the coin in a green stone that appears to be an emerald. "This my boy is what I have been using, not for the change but for the winnings. Allows me to detect a person's thoughts. Can only be used a maximum of five times a day, and even then it only works around half the time. But it's usually enough of an advantage combined with everything I already know to tip the balance in my favor."

Jake comments, "You are a mighty fine player, I'll grant you that. Knowing a couple times a game when to run up the pot, plus learning what folks are thinking behind their attempts at poker faces so you can recognize the expressions again later.... impressive." Jake gets a wistful look. "Don't you just want to play straight up sometimes? There is something about an honest game."  Red responds, "Jacob my boy, some nights I don't use this thing at all. Gives me enough confidence just knowing I have it. Used it the other night though, that's how I knew that Adair was going to take a shot at you when he did." 

He sighs and continues "As for the change, that's another trinket I picked up. He unhooks the chain holding his pocket watch to his vest pocket and slides it across the bar. Jake examines it, noticing that it is the same watch that Red has always had. Jake says "So what? You had this before." O'Brien replies "Not the watch, the magic is in the chain. Projects a different appearance. Very strong magic, hard to detect. I actually have two of those. One for Van Horne, the other for the man you saw standing behind this bar when you walked in a few minutes ago."

"When I first heard about how hard it was to beat Van Horne, I figured it was some enchantment. When I saw that watch chain I almost made a try for it, figuring that was it." Jake laughs "I suppose Van Horne would have slapped my hand, eh?  Do you stay here? Is there a spot for me, or would you rather I find another place for the evening to keep things from being too suspicious?"

Red states, "Yes I stay here. Let me show you around. This is the bar, not much to look at but that's intentional. A beat up bar with a generic name is just what I'm looking for. Nobody notices or cares who comes and goes. I employ a half dozen bodyguards of which at least two are on the premises at any time. Those were the three men who were sitting here when you came in. They blend in and look and act like customers except that they only drink from the bottles with the red line at the bottom right hand corner of the label, which are colored water. 

He then takes Jake into the first of the two back rooms, the one that the door was opened into. Like the main room it doesn't look like much, just a plain rectangular windowless room with two small beds, a small wooden table, two chairs, a gas lantern, a shelf on the wall with two metal mugs and a book, and a woven Native American style rug on the floor. The only thing in the room that doesn't appear simple are the door locks, which include three top of the line bolt locks and an iron bar with iron hooks on both sides of interior door to hold. 

O'Brien says, "This is the safe room. All of the walls, the ceiling and the door are triple thick, with a solid sheet of iron between the two layers of wood. Nothing short of a cannon would be able to penetrate. There are also three well trapped escapes from here, one in the floor, another in the ceiling and the other in the wall to the other back room." He heads to the sidewall and fiddles with the wall, knocking on it in a few select places. He then goes to one of the door bolts and pivots the bolt brace out like a book, revealing a wire in the wall behind it, which he then pulls. He then returns to the side wall, placing both hands on it, and then sliding a three by four foot section to the side. 

This opens up to a window slightly smaller than the panel from which O'Brien craws through and gestures for Jake to follow. The other room is also rectangular and windowless. The room is magically lit and opulently furnished, with plush wool carpeting, gold framed paintings on the wall, a large four-posted bed with thick down comforters and goose feather pillows. A fancy oak armoire and matching dresser are along the door where one would expect the door to the saloon to be located.

Jake whistles when he sees the plush room. "Very impressive Mr. O'Brien, very impressive indeed." He walks around examining the paintings and other details.  Red says, "The largest of those paintings is actually a Rembrandt. Those other two are by a young French painter named Claude Monet. He's not well known yet but I think he has promise." 

He looks back to his old friend with a smug grin. "How many people know who you really are? Or do all your associates know you as either Van Horne or the bar tender?" Before he can answer Jake adds with a widening grin, "So if a lady friend only knows Van Horne, where do you put the chain?"

Red replies, "The men have met all three men but obviously never at the same time and believe that we are each a part owner who each pay part of their salaries. The key is for me to remember which one entered the back room to make sure that the same one leaves. I also pay them well enough to not ask questions. And I'm sorry to say that I've only had a chance to try it twice, but have found that the chain can fit snugly around my ankle if necessary. 

And in answer to the earlier question, you can stay here, not in this room mind you, this one is mine, but the other one. It's simple but safe. That's why I wanted you to meet me here rather than in Promise City or Tombstone, too much risk of us being seen together. We'd also better return on different days."

Jake says, "I've slept in far worse. It'll do fine. I can't stay long this time anyway, too much going on back in Promise City. I'm glad you'll still be spending time in Promise City. We'll have to figure out how we can have some fun without jeopardizing your cover." Jake scratches his beard. "Hey, do you know anything about this currency?" Jake hands him one of the 100 denominations that he has in his pocket separate from the rest.

He looks at the bills "Sorry, can't help ye much there." He sits down on the bed and says "About Promise City, there really isn't much more for me to do there other than keep you and your friend Ruby alive. I've played it out for about all that Van Horne can and was about to move on when you showed up. You see, for the last six months I've been using this town and saloon as my base of operations while then hitting the big communities in the region and taking their saloons for all they are worth. I spent two months cleaning out the Pheonix, Scotsdale and Mesa area. Then after a few weeks back here took Casa Grande for all it was worth. Next was Sierra Vista, and then finally Promise City. I figure after another break here I'd then go see what Benson and Bisbee have to offer. I thought about Tombstone but am afraid that Virgil Earp will now be onto me due to his brothers."

Jake says, "I like staying alive, I appreciate any help on that front. I know you need to live your life, and you have pretty much cleaned out the Promise City dealers. They are ducking under tables when you show up." Jake laughs. "I'm open to suggestions. Whatever you decide, do you have a little time tomorrow to share some of your wisdom and skills with a former pupil? That and do you know where I can sell some jewelry? No it's not hot."

Red replies, "Jacob me Boy, it's been rather lonely for me this past year or so. Only had one person who I ran into that I'd call a friend since I left you and that was for far too brief a time. Spending a few days together would we wonderful. I have a few ideas about where to sell jewelry. Don't know what to do about Adair but if we put our heads together I'm sure that we can figure out something."

Jake says, "Red, I think there is enough of that bottle of bourbon left to take us through a few catch up stories. We'll take turns. What do you say you besotted Irishman?" Red hands Jake the remainder of the current bottle and pulls out an unopened bottle from the bar. "I guess it's time to retire to the back room. One minute me boy." He heads back towards the front door. Before opening it he takes out a gold chain and holds in his hand. He mumbles something. He says it softly enough that Jake is not able to deduce the exact words but recognizes the phrase as French. Red then transforms into the non-descript dark haired human man who had been standing behind the bar when Jake entered. 

Red then opens the door and removes a "closed" sign hanging there, turning it around to "open" and hanging it on a higher nail in the door.  He comes back in and shortly thereafter so do two of the three men that were around earlier. Red gestures towards the bar and one of the them goes behind it and puts on a bartender's apron. Red says "Richard, this is Mr. Jacob, an old associate of mine and Mr. Patrick's. He will be staying with me for a few days. Please treat him as you would one of the owners, he's considering making an investment in our business ventures." Red and Jake then head into the back room with the bottles.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 144, "Teacher and Student", Monday, January 16th, 1882*

Jake and Red talk for several more hours. Red indicates that after Kansas City he traveled south and then west, whereas Jake went west and then south. Red doesn't go into any detail as to how he acquired the magical items or make any mention of the friend he alluded to earlier other than a cryptic comment about Abilene, Texas being the 'turning point' in his travels. 

Jake racks his brain and to recall anything he might have heard or read about Abilene. He vaguely remembers a story about a Louisiana lawman turned bounty hunter, Jacques something-or-other, being killed there sometime the previous year but does not recall any of the details.

Jake's stories back to Red are less cryptic and more light hearted.  He tells about going home with a woman who he thought was a whore only to have her husband come home in the middle of the night. Jake dove out a window before the man could see his face, and came back the next day as a tough looking bounty hunter and paid $10 to get his stuff back as evidence to help track down the outlaw that slept with the man's wife. He also tells the full story of the silver mine, and the humorous parts of the story about Ruby and the glass ball. "I should have known better than to have anybody pretend to repent." He says laughing.

Jake and Red talk well into the night before going to be in their respective rooms. They both sleep well into the next day, it being close to noon when they rise. When Red finally comes out to the less opulant room, Jake asks him "What in Hades is your bartender personna's name? That's who closed up the place, what do I call you in that guise?" 

Jake also shows O'Brien the jewelry and gold box that he is going to try and sell. "You know what I really want you to show me is how you manage to move that drunken carcass of yours around without making any noise. I'm thinking that may come in handy with dealing with some folks I won't name back in Promise City."

Red replies, "My bartender name is Martin Allistar, and yes, I borrowed the last name from your middle name. Martin is the name of one of my cousins. Similary, Cornelius Van Horne is a composite of another cousin, Larry Cornelius, and a town in Texas southeast of El Paso named Van Horn where I spent what seemed like a month one evening. 

And I can sneak quietly to some degree, but the main reason you didn't hear me that night was that there were also the sounds of a torrential rainstorm, thunder and a crackling fire. I was also invisible up until the moment that I struck Adair with the cane, so that could have been why I surpised you like that."

"Invisible?" Jake's eyes pop open wide. "Hermes, doesn't anybody around here do anything without the help of some blasted enchantment?" He turns and faces O'Brien. "I'm still mighty grateful you were able to smack his gun hand, but how do you do that?" "A simple wrist motion with the cane me boy," Red replies with a grin. Jake states, "OK, funny guy - I mean how do you become invisible?" 

"Magic me boy, magic. Just another trinket that I picked up in my travels," is Red's answer.   Jake replies, "All this blasted magic is making my skin crawl. Worse than that, everyone but me seems to be loaded with it!" Jake rubs his beard quickly at first and then slows down. "Seems like I need an education in several areas." He stops and his look brightens. "What do you have in mind for today? And who will you be?"

"Well, Mr. Alister was the one who went in here so he should be the one to leave. But Mr. Van Horne would probably have the easiest time selling the jewelry, I just wouldn't want anyone to see him associating with you Mr. Jacob, in case the word gets back to our friend Mr. Adair. I have an idea. I'll take both chains and once we're away from the saloon I can use the Cornelius Van Horne disguise and you can use the Martin Alister one. I'd suggest doing it the other way around but I doubt you can fake the Georgia accent, that's not done with any magic."

Jake says, "Not without practice, I haven't spent enough time with anyone who sounded like that." Jake smiles, "Besides, Mr. Van Horn is almost legend now. I couldn't do him justice. Mr. Alistair is fine. I at least won't fall asleep and act surprised when someone calls me that. I've been Mr. Alistair Jacobson several times before, but he was a Philadelphia lawyer not a saloon owner. Funny, I'm getting to know that role too. So food and then some Jewelry selling. These little baubles really belong to a bunch of us back in Promise City, but anything we could get for them and the box over say $2,000 would be fair compensation for Mr. Van Horn's services. I'm sure we could find some entertainment to spend them on here in Tuscon." Jake's eyes take on a devilish twinkle.

Red uses the chain to transform himself into Mr. Alistar. He puts the "Open" sign up on the door and a few minutes later the guard/bartender who he called Richard enters. Red tells him "Mr. Jacob and I are going to take care of some business so I don't know when we will be back. Mr. Van Horne is also expected today to talk to Mr. Jacob about our investment opportunities." "Very good Mr. Alistar," the man says. "Call me Marty," Red replies. 

He and Jake exit via the front door. They walk a few doors down and into a boarding house, heading down the hallway to the room on the first floor which Red opens with a key. Once inside Red states the French incantation and is back to his old self. He hands the chain to Jake and teaches him the incantation "Vous devriez poursuivre votre tailleur en justice" He adds "The mage who helped me with that had a sense of humor, that translates as "You should sue your tailor". Jake does so and immediately takes on the appearance that Red was a few moments ago. He tells Jake "fasten the chain anywhere on your person but be sure that you do not let go of it until it is firmly attached." 

Red then takes out the other chain and says "Est-ce difficile trouver une cravate plus odieuse que vous?" He then becomes the man known as Van Horne. He looks to Jake and says "That one translates as "Was it difficult to find a tie more obnoxious than you?" My wizard friend was quite the comedian." The two of them leave the room, Red locking it behind them. They then exit the boarding house from a back doorway. 

The jewelry store is on the other side of town, owned by a German named Beck. Van Horne begins a long talk with the owner, talking about the need to purchase something to send to his neice back in Georgia. He decides upon a cameo broach valued at $ 300 and doesn't even attempt to haggle over the price. After the purchase is made they continue to talk for another ten minutes. Only then does he stop to introduce Mr. Alister and inquire about selling the jewelry. Mr. Beck asks to see the items.

Mr. Alistar delicately removes the jewelry from his pocket and lays it out neatly on the counter piece by piece including the 9 x 5 x 3 inch gold box. He finishes by clasping one hand over another in front of him giving Mr. Beck a simple and warm smile.  Beck spends the next half hour examining every piece. He puts an magnifying eyeglass on to check the stones. He uses a few other tools to check the precious metals. In a think German accent he asks, "Do you want to sell some or all? I give you $ 1,500 for the lot of jewelry. Have no need for fancy box."

Mr. Alistar/Jake takes the 'fancy' box and puts it back in his pocket. "I see you recognize the fine workmanship and the stones are not local to the area. I believe the workmanship is Bolivian or someone from that general area, but obviously a craftsman. Given the exotic nature of the pieces I expected them to worth a premium. Mr. Van Horn suggested that you above all others would be able to place them into a fine home, if you are as good as your reputation. Please have another look." He finishes with another warm smile.

Beck examines each piece again. He then hands Jake back the gold and diamond tiara. He says "This one is worth the most, at least $ 600 maybe $ 700, but it is not anything my customers would wear. You keep it, I will give you $ 1,000 for the rest."  Jake says, "Mr. Beck, I appreciate your candor. I shall recommend you from here forward. Without the tiara then, I would be satisfied for $1,050 for the remaining pieces." Beck says "I will have to give that some thought. You may stop back tomorrow." "As you wish Mr. Beck, a pleasure." Mr. Alister/Jake looks to Mr. Van Horn. "After you sir."

They exit and walk across the street and then walk a block to the west. Jake looks like he is about to say something but Van Horne motions for him to wait. They watch as Beck exits his shop, puts up a 'Closed' sign and then uses key to set three different locks in the door. He then departs, heading east. Van Horne then says in his deep Southern drawl "Well Mr. Alister. What is your assessment of that encounter?"

Jake answers, "I'm no expert in Jewelry, so I can't really tell if the $1,000 is a good price or not. He seemed sincere enough, as far as I can gauge. What troubles me is him locking up just now and heading off. Is he off to tell our next stop what he offered for the tiara? Or does Mr. Beck have a disguise chain too?" Mr. Alister/Jake laughs. "It make no sense to think on the sale unless he has a buyer in mind and is going to visit them. What am I missing?"

A man who had been within earshot has walked off and Red switches back into his normal voice "You're missing a lot me boy. You did get the last part right, he is off to see a potential buyer or buyers of the merchandise. As for him telling our next stop, there isn't one. Tucson only has a population of 8,000 and most of them are laborers. There is not much demand for fine jewelry so there are no more jewelry shops.   Jake, the first rule I taught you is to watch the table. You saw my initial encounter with him. No haggling over price with him and lots of small talk before business. 

One thing in your favor was that he is a true craftsman. He seldom gets an opportunity to appraise a large lot of unusual items and he savored that for everything it was worth. It also put him in an appraisal mindset rather than a retailer mindset, so his first offer was based on what the items were worth. 

You then gave him a chance to change his mindset into what he could actually sell them for instead of what they were truly worth. That's why you lost the tiara. Not many Queens or Princesses her in Tucson. He has a reputation for honesty so I assume the prices he quoted are accurate. Thus, he first offered $ 1,500 then without the tiara actually increased the price offered for the remainder of the lot by $ 100. At that point you had two viable options, taking it or more small talk. You did neither, you haggled, thus angering him. So now instead of guessing if he might be able to sell them he is seeing if he actually can. 

Jacob me boy, the rules to good poker apply to other types of negotiations as well. Read the table, read the players, follow the cues, and play accordingly. You haven't lost, he's also a persuasive salesman. If he finds buyers you may very well get the $ 1,050 for the lot. But don't be overly surprised if his offer tomorrow is something different."

"My mistake for not asking you about his reputation and finding out he was the only store in town before going in." Jake shrugs is familar shrug. "Selling them isn't urgent. If I don't get a good price, I'll try elsewhere at some point. You never know when opportunities present them self." Jake gets a sly grin on his face. "Besides, I know a lady that looks mighty fine in a tiara." 

"What's next? At some point Jake Cook needs to visit a bank and ask about these notes to see if they have any value, other than that we can do whatever you want." Jake looks himself up and down. "Odd feeling though. I suppose I shouldn't get into too much trouble as Mr. Alister."

"Well Jacob, I could have coached you but that was part of the lesson as well. As I said, you didn't fail but you didn't pass either. Why don't you let Mr. Van Horne handle the banking, I have very good relationships with several banks here in town."  They head over to the First National Bank of Tucson and Van Horne is treated like royalty. In fact, the bank President turns the person he is talking to over to a clerk to give Van Horne his undivided attention. They head into the man's office and Van Horne says Mr. Davis, you may remember meeting my business associate Mr. Alistar before?" Davis says "Oh yes, but I did not realize that the two of your were business partners. A pleasure sir." 

Van Horne begins by asking about the money wired to New York. Davis unlocks a drawer and takes out a leather folder. He takes out some papers and hands them to Van Horne "We got the telegram an hour ago. Here is your copy sir. $ 8,000 was deposited into your account this morning." Van Horne then hands him the money. The banker suggests that they are foreign currencies and he should probably check with the California Bank over on Congress Street. 

The visit to the next bank goes very much like the previous one, the main difference being that the $ 8,000 deposit there was made to a San Francisco Bank. The Banker, a man named MacKurik, says that it will take him a few days to check it out. He confirms that the currency is all South American in origin but that some of the governments that issued it may no longer be in power and back it. 

Jake and Red then head back to the Watering Hole after Jake makes a transformation back from Mr. Alistar to Mr. Jacob. Red decides to keep the Van Horne persona. They spend the remainder of the day together working on Jake's skills and both poker and other skills of his. Most of the time is spent with Jake demonstrating what he has learned, with Red agreeing to then instruct him over the next few days in how to improve them.

As the afternoon recedes and Jake and Van Horne relax with a drink Jake brings up Adair again. "Since making a truce with him seems out of the question, I need to start working on other options. I was toying with slowly destroying his loyal following. Turning him against them by creating evidence of their disloyalty to him. Those types trust is pretty thin to begin with so I figured that would be pretty easy. But slow is now out of the question, though I may still undermine his help. Something about a man shooting at me when I'm not even actively threatening him just doesn't sit well." 

Jake frowns and shakes his head. "I'm either going to have to kill him or get him put in jail. Sure would be nice to get him and Fisk together. Even better if I could get one to shoot the other and then have the shooter get hung for it. Perhaps a nice setup where they both think they are coming to kill poor Jake Cook." He laughs an evil laugh. "Before I dream too big, what can you tell me about Adair?"

Red says, "Well, this will probably come as a surprise to you, but he's an honest gambler. Doesn't cheat, ever, or use any type of magic at all while he inside of the Palace. He knows that I have a magical disguise and I've told him that a bounty on my head is why. He also knows that I've been using magic at the saloons in town, except for his of course and also the El Parador where you reside, since I almost got caught there. 

I've seen the deed that he won giving him the Palace. It is signed G. Evan Adair, not sure what the 'G' is for. I've asked him where he is from and he replied "All over". He's mentioned things before about Mobile, Chicago, Saint Louis and Indianapolis. He's also been over to London, took some classes at Oxford once but didn't earn any kind of a degree. 

Likes his women. Kitty Trent seems to be his newest one. Said he was never married. He also indicated that he has killed at least two former lovers of his. He's talked of killing at least three men by his own hands and giving orders for a good dozen more to be killed. Claims that he's not wanted anywhere for anything, that he's always stayed free of the law and that he's managed to weasel out of every one of his killings as being legit. 

What else? Well, he's ambidexterous. He doesn't drink alcohol, only ice water. Usually maintains an upper-crust vocabulary but can swear like a sailor and use common slang when he has to. He will not allow women to use profanity in his presence. Getting after his staff will be a tough sell, he's pretty loyal to them. The only one who doesn't seem to care for him is his bouncer and bartender Deacon Prosper McCoy. But Adair seems to have some sort of control over Deacon's wife Bonnie, not sure exactly what that is about, but it keeps him in line. 

The only other one there you might be able to get to is Jane "Little Britches" Boag. She started working there last summer along with Fannie Mitchum and Leslie Hutton, the three of them having arrived together from Kansas City. Fannie and Leslie like it there but Jane doesn't seem to. She also seems to be the best singer in the place.   As for what to do about Adair, I'm not sure. Let me think about that for the next few days that you're here. I'm sure we'll come up with something."

"As always sir, you have excellent details." Jake muses a moment. "Kill two former lovers, huh. Does Kitty know about that, and for what?" Jake thinks some more. "That deed didn't happen to say who he won it from, did it?"  Red replies, "I'm sure it did but I'm afraid I don't remember. It should be easy enough for you to find out though, just talk to someone who has been in town for a while. 

We're going to have to plan our return to town to be spaced apart. One thing about Adair, he has a suspicious mind. Before leaving town I gave him $ 1,000 for his hospitality these past two months. That should make him glad to see me again, but we'd still better not return close together. I made a very visible exit on the Wells Fargo Stage on Sunday. I was surprised you made it here so fast though, didn't expect you for a few more days. You must have ridden out of town right after I did to have gotten here by last night. When did you leave and who saw you go?"

Jake gets a sheepish look and says, "Well, that's a funny story. I left last night, and only the wizard who brought me saw me go." Jake scratches the back of his neck. "So they only know I'm gone because they don't see me." Red scratches his head. "Wizard huh, and powerful enough to transport both him and you. You must be talking about the old Mexican guy from where you're staying."  Jake says, "I figured you would know who. Now I don't have to lie about not revealing he's a wizard. I'd rather not have to lie to him, something tells me that might be a bad idea."

"I agree. The first and only time I played at the El Parador he took me aside and had a word with me. He told me to walk out the door and never set foot in the building again and he wouldn't expose me to anybody. Seemed like a good deal at the time so I took it. Good man to have made a friend with Jacob me boy." 

Red stops and ponders for a while. "Hmmm, if they didn't see you go that could present a problem. I'd better rethink my return. I'd better make it long after you get back otherwise Adair might suspect something. He's a pretty bright guy. Guess I will check out either Bisbee or Benson first then. Think that you and Ruby can manage to keep yourselves alive until then? If you don't go causing any trouble directly he may hold off too. He currently thrilled about his having broken up the Whipple's marriage. Based on what Maggie told me in Tombstone he also forced the Lone Star out of business, so that should keep him happy for a while."

"That's another funny story." Jake goes back to scratching the back of his neck. "What you heard is Maggie's lie that she's using to get away. She and Tom are actually sister and brother. It gets complicated." Jake tells him the story. "He didn't really put the Lone Star out of business you see. There are some new owners, four of them with each 25%; Job Kane, Niles Hoover, uh Ruby West and uh Jake Cook." Again, Jake gives O'Brien the sheepish grin. "Adair may not be as happy with that."

Red says "Well, with Hoover as a partner he should stop directly targeting the place. There's no way he would want to get on the wrong side of his liquor distributor. So he'll have to go after you two directly. With that wizard under foot he'll have more than he bargained for if he tries to harm you at the El Parador. So it's looks like you've covered yourself nicely me boy."

"Serendipity. Bunch of stuff happened when I rolled into town, just trying to tie it all together as best I can." Jake strokes his beard a moment. "While we are talking it strikes me you ought to know a couple of other things. More funny stories..." Jake rolls eyes. 

He tells the story about what he knows regarding Katherine Kale and her husbands death. "I don't know which one did it, but he was murdered. She's bound and determined to find the truth. But Hermes protect her, she's not sure what to do with it when she gets it. Makes the Earps mighty jumpy her being around Morgan. Pretty ironic her saving Morgan's life" Jake also tells about their little outing to the rusters cave. "Tried to keep that one quiet, but a few of the Cowboy gang know." After a moments pause, "I seem to have made an odd and complicated bunch of friends and enemies. If you happen to have any stray bits of knowledge around any of that, let me know."

Red states, "Jacob me boy, I can figure you for all of that except the last story. No Jacob Alistar Cook that I ever knew would have risked his life by making a assault on a cave filled with cattle rustlers! What on earth were you thinking? Obviously you weren't. Must have been the woman, had to have been. I was right yesterday, you are married, you just haven't finalized it yet. I tell you Jacob me boy, that girl will be the death of you."

"It wasn't exactly an assault. I did talk our way in." Jake laughs. "She may well be the death of me. It certainly won't be boring on the way. Besides, it's a mighty fine way to go." Jake holds up his glass in a toast. "I do believe I saw Mr Van Horne looking rather fondly at the lass if I am not mistaken." Jake laughs again, a deep hearty laugh. "You have your fine paintings, I have Ruby West."  Red laughs, "Care to make a trade?  No response Jacob me boy. Well, I guess I'll just have to keep me paintings then."  It is late when they finish chatting and they turn in for the night.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 145, "Allies and Information", Wednesday, January 18th 7:00 PM*

After hearing of the Earth Spirit Chester comments “I might need a bigger gun.” Ruby says, “I don’t have a choice. If Kate’s going then I’m going.” Chester comments that is sounds like Billy Comstock and his army friends may be involved in this but probably don’t know what it is that they are actually hunting. Ruby says, “How are we going to defend this spirit from these hunters? Are we going to have to kill them? I generally don’t have a problem doing that but some of you might object.” 

Kate says “Maybe we could get the Marshall to stop them.” It is pointed out that the Marshall’s jurisdiction is limited to the town, not the Dos Cabezas Mountains. The Deputy Sheriff would have jurisdiction but there are only one or two deputies for the entire eastern half of the county and they are currently out looking for stagecoach robbers. 

Ruby contemplates that there might be some way to hide them. They decide to ask Mr. Gonzales for help if he has returned. Chester says, “Maybe we could destroy the tracks that the South American spirit left.” Ruby then raises the point that the evil spirit may attempt to attack them. She suggests that they may want to find it before it finds them. Ruby then says “How will we be able to tell which is which?” Kajika replies “You will meet one tomorrow. She will be with the child. The one that you do not meet is the other one.” 

Kate speculates that her South American friends could be one of the hunting parties. They had said that they were in the area seeking revenge against the killer of Miller’s uncle. She had assumed that was a person but in hindsight realizes that it could have been the evil monster. 

Chester speculates that Buffalo Bill is one group, Comstock’s group another, the South Americans a third and the group with the giants, bugbears and ogres a fourth. Ruby says “How are we supposed to defend against them? They’re all seasoned hunters.” Chester points out that they’ve now made friends with two of these groups and that he has personally met Buffalo Bill Cody a few times so they could maybe try to talk to these groups rather than fighting them. He says that he doesn’t know about the monster group, but they had a few humans with them so they could try negotiating with them. 

Ruby reiterates the idea of disguising the area, maybe hiding the entrance to the cave. They talk about maybe trapping the area. Ruby says they could also try to convince the hunters that there aren’t any earth spirits. The comment is made “Ah yes, move right along, these are not the earth spirits that you are looking for.” Kate points out that they still have another day to assemble things to help them. Ruby comments that they could really use Jake. They discuss the idea of visiting Flint at the ranch to see if he has any more dynamite. 

Kajika says “This is a great responsibility and I’m glad that you are all up to the task.” He adds, “This is Riley’s destiny to assist you.” Ruby comments, “What’s he going to do? He can’t even shoot straight.” Nanuet turns to Riley and says, “You’ve had these dreams. Now that you know what this is all about do you have any other insights as to how we can go about this task?” He replies, “Nothing more than what I already told you.” 

They ask Chester about what Comstock told him. He says, “They didn’t know what they were to hunt, Buffalo Bill hadn’t told them yet.” Sanoma says, “I’ve read about this Buffalo Bill. He has the ego the size of a buffalo. He wouldn’t have shared any information that could have given the other groups an advantage in this hunt, wanting the glory for himself.” Sanoma also notes that somebody had to have spotted the evil dragon to tell about it, otherwise Buffalo Bill would not have known of it. She suggests that they perhaps find that person. Ruby questions if there is enough time to do that. 

Kate suggests that they should consider a strategy of getting the hunting parties and the evil dragon to fight each other. Nanuet suggests the strategy of creating a false trail for the hunters to follow. Ruby whines “We need Manuel!” Sanoma says, “No, we need to do this on our own.” She replies, “Then he’s nuts too! The fate of the whole continent, in our hands?” 

She says “He should be the most concerned, you elves will be alive for the creature’s whole lifetime. I’ll be dead and buried.” Nanuet says, “It will affect your descendants. Your children’s children’s children.” She says, “Don’t talk to me about children,” and turning towards Sanoma says “Stay away from me with your fertility stuff.” 

They decide to head back to town, speculating along the way about what type of supplies they should bring along with them. Nanuet points out that he has money for the supplies. Ruby says, “Good, because I have no money. I just purchased a saloon.” They decide to get food, weapons, ammunition, something to camouflage the cave entrance, 

The reach town, secure their horses and head over to the Lone Star, arriving there at around 8:30 P.M. Sanoma suggests that they not discuss this in front of the customers but as people have ideas they go into the kitchen and tell them to her. She says that she will make the supply list as well as an idea list, writing down each on her slate board. 

It’s the typical Wednesday night crowd with the exception of Neil Cassidy being absent from Job’s table, having too much work to do at the lumberyard with two employees under quarantine. Ruby’s singing is not up to her usual standard as she is mentally distracted. 

Chester is sent up to the Silver Dollar to find out what the hunters may have said while they were there. The first thing he is told is that he Silver Dollar closes at 9:00 PM so if he’s drinking there he’d best do it soon. “A little early for last call,” he says to himself. He asks the bartender about the giants and hairy creatures. Haywood Smith complains “Yeah, they wouldn’t let us close. They stayed until quarter past ten and didn’t even leave a tip.” 

Chester asks, “Do you know what they were in town for?” He replies, “Hunting.” Chester asks, “Did they say what they were hunting?” Haywood answers, “No, they didn’t know themselves. They were meeting Buffalo Bill today at noon up in the hills to find out.” 

Chester returns and tells this to the others. Nanuet decides that he and Maska should maybe try to follow some of these hunters tonight to find out where they are. Nanuet talks to Sanoma about her being able to turn people invisible. She explains how that is normally a more powerful spell than an apprentice could do but that her Great Grandfather provided her with a magic item that allows her to substitute Invisibility for a lesser spell as it is one that he really wanted her to be able to do. She says that she has never tried to cast it on anyone except for her and her horse but should be able to. She successfully makes both Nanuet and Maska invisible and they depart. 

The night at the Lone Star continues to be uneventful. They review Kate’s spells and conclude that an Enlarge would to increase Chester’s size, weight and strength and thereby allow him easier use of the hand cannon. Kate plans to again use the Mage Armor spell on herself. They discuss using Charm and Persuasion spells to influence the leaders of each hunting group into moving on. Kate notes that none of her spells last for very long but adds that if these encounters aren’t over quickly they are already in trouble. 

They discuss how to use Nanuet’s poison to coat the weapons, noting that if the put it onto projectiles such as bullets it will ruin the gun. Sanoma suggests creating a small and thin drumhead to place at the end of the gun barrel and putting the poison on that. Ruby comments that maybe that will only be for the spirit and not any other opponents. She says, “It could also be for the ammunition not the weapons. It might not harm the weapons?” 

Sanoma points out that saving the continent is more important than a few weapons. Sanoma comes up with the idea of just getting nails and other assorted objects from the hardware store and coating them with the poison, essentially using them as caltrops. They discuss who uses what weapons. Sanoma mentions that she is proficient in using a cast iron frying pan as a weapon, that he mother taught her. “I used one of those myself,” Ruby says. 

They then discuss what they might need to acquire to make traps. Sanoma suggests using grease and oil since it can make things slick and then also be lit on fire. Sanoma still promotes the idea of matching up the hunters up against the evil earth spirit. 


Nanuet and Maska encounter very little difficulty in tracking the path left by the giant monsters, isolating the different types of tracks. The follow where the tracks leave town and head up to the hills to the east beyond the mines and human settlements. He locates where the creatures slept the previous night. The three-quarters moon provides ample light. 

Maska discerns the different scents. They conclude that these creatues are traveling both together and apart, appearing to be two distinctly different groups, camping and eating separately. Four of the ogre-types are with one human while the others are with the other human. Interestingly enough, the human with the four ogres left his camping area a complete shambles whereas the one with the huge creatures left far less evidence that they had been there. 

They follow the trail for another two miles to the east and slightly south, arriving at the large rock formation known as Cochise Head. They find the tracks here of three other groups all of which appear to be mounted humans. These groups appear to number four, six and twelve. Further examinations shows this largest group actually consisted of only nine mounts with riders, the other three tracks apparently being pack animals. 

The five groups came together in a canyon valley near Cochise Head and then fan out in four different directions, one to the east, one east-north-east, one north-north-east and the monster group to the north. He follows this one for a short distance until they then break off into the same two groupings as before. Nanuet decides that it is best for him to now follow the trail of a group who can understands the languages of. He backtracks to the area where the groups had met. 

He decides to follow the smallest group, deciding that four-on-two are the best odds. He heads off after the four horse tracks. It takes him about an hour to get to the higher elevations. He is about a mile-and-a-half up at the place where the uppermost point of the Chirachua Mountains meet the southeastern most point of the Dos Cabezas Mountains. He approaches Wood Mountain, the fourth highest peak in the area and around two-and-a-half miles southeast of Fisk Mountain. 

The trail heads up the southeastern face. He sees a campfire on the western face of the mountain around a mile-and-a-half away. The group that he is approaching does not appear to have made a campfire. He sees the four horses tied up adjacent to a stream. It us rough and rocky terrain and the horses are in the open. He recognizes the animals as having been boarded at the El Parador, as they are the mounts belonging to the South Americans, who Nanuet helped stable when they arrived in town. 

He approaches, seeing that the men have positioned themselves on a defensible peak. He makes out three of them with his infravision, the human, the elf and one of the half-elves. He decides to scout around the area for the fourth person. He then hears the missing half-elf, as he is casting a spell onto the area where Nanuet is standing. Nanuet suddenly becomes visible. Maska however remains cloaked in invisibility. Nanuet recognizes Carlos Wyman who says, “I know you. You work at the El Parador. Why have you followed us?” His three allies are all standing and pointing weapons in his direction.

Nanuet tells the four South Americans “I followed you because we are trying to stop this hunt. The future of both of our continents is at stake.” Antonio de Sucre lowers his weapon and motions for he the others to do the same. He says, “Come, join us.” They ask Nanuet if he would like something to drink. He is thirsty from the mountain climbing and answers “Yes.” They pour from a canteen into a metal cup and hand it to him. The drink tastes like a sweet honey mead that does not appear to be alcoholic. 

Antonio asks, “You know of this hunt?” Nanuet replies, “Yes, I know of this hunt. What is your reason for hunting?” The human William Miller says, “The creature that we are hunting killed my Uncle. Nanuet asks, “Where exactly have you seen this creature? Have you ever seen this creature?” 

He replies, “No, we have not personally. But others working at my Uncle’s ranch in Argentina saw it. It had been attacking the animals on the ranch. It had killed and eaten several horses and cows. To protect his livestock my Uncle led an expedition into the mountains searching for this creature to stop it. It attacked them and killed my Uncle. I am seeking to avenge his death.” 

Nanuet says, “Do you realize the power of this creature.” Miller gestures to the others and replies, “Yes, that is why I have brought my friends with me.” Bolivar speaks next “During the Wars of South American Independence from Spain General Miller was a staunch ally and supporter. He was instrumental in leading the pivotal battle in Peru that drove the Spaniards out. Antonio and I owe much to his memory and will do what we can to avenge his death. 

The half-elf wizard Carlos Wyman speaks up saying, “My father was one of General Miller’s officers. The General risked his own life to save my father after he was presumed dead. I too owe the man this debt, for I was born after the war and would not ever have been born otherwise. If it is within our power to rid the world of this creature we will do so.” 

Nanuet says, “You hunt the spirit of your continent. It embodies the spirit of that land mass.” General de Sucre says, “Yes, we know of Ihuaivula 

We are aware of the spiritual nature of it. It has harmed the wood elvan people for centuries. If we can rid the world of it then that is the thing to do. Now that it has traveled here to North America you should permit us this hunt, otherwise it will remain to raise havoc on your land as well.” 

Nanuet asks, “Did you meet with the other people who are hunting?” Bolivar replies, “Yes, we met with them today at noon.” Nanuet says, “And they hunt the same creature as you?” Bolivar replies, “They hunt a dragon. They obviously do not know the true nature of Ihuaivula or even what it actually looks like. We decided it best to keep that information to ourselves.” 

Nanuet says, “There is more than one dragon.” From the exchange of glances to each other this information is obviously news to them. Nanuet summarizes the story for them. They realize that having a good spirit replace the evil one would be a good thing. Nanuet asks “If you did not know it came here to mate then how is it that you knew to come here?” 

Bolivar explains how for the last half-century he and Antonio have traveled the world and participated in a number of great adventures. “Because of our fame and proven ability to handle most obstacles there were one of the groups that the showman P.T. Barnum contacted to find and capture the dragon, wanting to display it as an attraction in his circus. “Alive?” Nanuet asks. Bolivar says “He would have it stuffed. But Buffalo Bill Cody wants to capture it alive to display it in a Wild West show that he is putting together.” 

Nanuet raises his voice and says, “They obviously have no idea what they are up against!” Bolivar agrees saying, “It is sheer folly of him to think that Ihuaivula could ever be captured and controlled. Our interest in the creature was just to see it gone from the world, but glory, profit or both motivate many of the other groups. They are all on safari to kill or capture a dragon. My group alone knew the true nature of the beast.” 

Nanuet explains “Our goal is to protect the infant and its mother. Killing of the evil one does not conflict with our goal, it supports it. Any way that we can help you kill this creature supports our goal is well.” Bolivar replies “I does not matter to us who slays the evil one, just so that it is dead. But we honestly don’t think that any of the other four groups have the necessary resources to kill such a creature.” Nanuet says, “But if the creature has targets other than you who could serve as a distraction for it then that would help you to slay it.” 

Nanuet asks, “Do you know of the plans of any of the other groups?” Bolivar says “They are only known by reputation. Cody and Comstock were soldiers and buffalo hunters. Neither of them has ever hunted anything like this creature. Cody is also more of a showman and many in his entourage have no hunting skills. 

Big Jim, a skilled professional whose twenty-year experience is with hunting African big game, leads the group with the Antarctic creatures. The ogress with him is believed to be his mate. They have considerable experience and the large creatures with them appear to be quite powerful. I would not underestimate this group but Ihuaivula is still far more powerful than anything he has hunted before is. They would also be an unreasonable group to try to deal with. He probably doesn’t care about P.T. Barnum or any reward, he would be here strictly for the challenge. 

The final group, the four half-ogres and the Southern gentlemen, they’re just insane. I don’t know anything about them but in the short meeting at noon today it became obvious that they relish killing and will do and kill anyone and anything to get the money from Barnum. In my entire political and military career I have met some unbalanced people before and this man would certainly quality with the craziest of them. 

Nanuet says that the other dragon and its child will be able to travel on Saturday. If we can keep any of these other groups away from them that would be ideal. Miller says “According to Cody there were three sightings of the dragon within the Dos Cabezas mountains but it is unclear exactly where. 

Buffalo Bill as the organizer of this safari had all of our groups begin at Chochise Head and enter at the southernmost point of the Mountains. While the groups are not working together he felt that it would be best for us to all generally move in the safe direction to prevent the creature from being able to hide or escape as we sweep northwest to the other end of the mountain range. 

Nanuet says “You indicated that some of the ranchers in South America saw this dragon. Exactly what does it look like?” Miller replies “From the eyewitness accounts Ihuaivula is a hydra, a three-headed dragon.” Nanuet says “I am familiar with legends. A hydra would not have wings and the power of flight.” Miller says “This hydra does have wings. Only the center of its three heads is that of a dragon. Another is that of a lion and the third is that of a goat. It is also of vast size, with estimates of it being fifty-feet long from head-to-tail. 

Nanuet tells them “Tomorrow night I will have better information as to exactly where the good dragons are. We think that the evil one will be leading the hunters to where we are going to be. Perhaps once we know where it is you could help to lead some of the other groups astray.” They agree to this. 

They consider leaving the mountains but Nanuet advises against it, not wanting to tip off any of the other groups to any change in strategy or tactics until he can meet up with them again. Nanuet comments “It shouldn’t be hard for me to find you again.” They appear to be offended by that assertion. He explains that he is a skilled tracker and of his animal companion. 

Wyman says “Do not underestimate us. Until now we have not made any attempt to hide our tracks. That will change as we get into an area where it appears that Ihuaivula is or has been recently.” “How can you tell?” Nanuet comments. Miller replies “There is too much game in this area here. Ihuaivula has a voracious appetite, the game will be scarce.” Bolivar adds “We will also want to make our location less obvious to the other hunting parties.” 

Nanuet suggests that they set up a possible meeting place, but this is difficult as neither group knows exactly where they will be yet. Nor do they know where Ihuaivula is hiding so traveling quickly to reach a specific meeting spot would not be wise.” Nanuet says “There has to be some way for our groups to communicate. Perhaps something magical?” 

They each give Nanuet a small article of clothing to enable his animal to better detect their scent. He decides that is an appropriate time to introduce them to Maska. Wyman is impressed that the animal has such good resistance to magic at it had remained invisible when hit spell encountered it. Antonio says “I noticed the horses were acting a little agitated, so they must have sensed your animal, but we had not.” 

The Mage Carlos Wyman looks through his backpack and comes out with a small metal rod. Carlos says “If you are within 800 feet of us I can cast a Detect Object spell and locate you. That rod can also be utilized by you to signal us. It is a single use wand that sends up a fireworks-style flare. 

Carlos instructs him “You state the incantation Lamentamo and an invisible beam will travel upwards. Once it has traveled three-quarters of a mile it will light up. It will be visible for miles. We want you to point it north of where ever you are while holding it at a forty-five degree angle. Anyone seeing the light will either not know what it means or assume that whoever caused it is right below. But we will know that you are a half-mile south of that point and look there for you.” Even after you use it do not discard the wand as the Locate Object could still be used to find you. Nanuet thanks them and returns to the Lone Star, arriving there at closing time.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 146, "Back at the Watering Hole Saloon", Wednesday, January 18th * 

Jake and Red sleep well into the morning. After they awaken they head out into the main saloon and Red cooks them up a fine breakfast of bacon and eggs. He says "Jacob me boy. How do you feel about being Mr. Allistar again today? We have some more banking to see about as well as revisiting Beck's jewelry." "I'm game." Jake replies between mouthfuls of food. "I'll be glad to get the business over." 

They go through the routine of the change and heading out about town. Red explains his philosophy to Jake of never keeping his money all in the same place. He tells Jake that Tucson has six banks and he makes use of all of them, depositing a total of one-fifth of what he makes locally. 

He says that each of his six guards has access to an account in a different one of each of the six banks, so that they can draw their weekly salary whether he is around or not. Everytime he comes back he awards them with a substantial bonus, which is incentive enough to keep any from considering emptying the account. He says that each banker, but not the guards, knows that he has instructions to pay each man the balance of each account if word should ever get back to Tucson that he has been killed, that thereby serving as their severance check. 

The two larger and better connected banks, the ones visited the day before, are where Van Horne keeps accounts. One-fifth of his earnings are wired from each of those to banks in San Francisco and New York. 

The remaining forty-percent of his earnings are sent ten-percent each by Mr. Allister, who maintains accounts in the four smaller banks. He explains how while he does trust each bank owner he still wants the confirmation telegrams for each long-distance deposit. They visit in quick succession the Commerce Bank of Arizona, Harris Trust Bank, MacGillicutty's Bank and National Bank of Arizona where on Monday he wired $ 4,000 from each to banks in Baltimore, Charleston, Chicago and Sacremento. 

Since Jake is playing the part of Allister they hand him the receipt telegrams. After leaving the bank Jake attempts to hand them to Red but he replies "Keep them. You may have need of those bank names and account numbers. I think that Adair won't try to harm you and your lady in the short-run, but I could be wrong. I'm going to let you bring the Allister chain back with you to Promise City. I don't want you to use it unless you need it to make a quick escape. 

If that happens you may not have time to get to your own resources and may need access to funds. The best bet would be for you to come back here to my safehouse but that may not be possible. But whatever direction you run to could bring you to one of those four cities, where you'll find enough to live off of for quite some time." "Red that's too generous, and won't they miss Mr. Allister here? Don't you need him?" Jake asks earnestly.

Red says, "I'm not giving you anything, simply a loan me boy. When I see you again you can return it. As I said, I don't want you to use it, only for an emergency. As for the money in the six other cities plus this one, only half of that is in Allister's name, the rest I will still have access to as Van Horne. And if you do have to run away and use some of that money Van Horne is listed on Allister's accounts as well, so I would be able to check if any money has been withdrawn and know which city to look for you in. And they won't miss Allister here since he wouldn't be here anyway with Van Horne off to either Benson or Bisbee."

"All right, I'll hold them for now. Thanks again. Why don't we go visit Mr. Beck and see how my luck holds up?" At the jewelry store Mr. Allister has a nice friendly conversation with Mr. Beck. When it appears Mr. Beck is tiring of the small talk he says, "I see much fine work here, do you enjoy working in silver? The reason I ask is I need some gifts made for some friends. Something unique and made for them. It is a playing card theme. I need a set of heart shaped earrings with the queen design and some spade cuff links with the jack design. Is that something you would be interested in? If not could you recommend somebody?" 

Lastly Jake brings up the jewelry for sale. "I have enjoyed admiring you work once again Mr. Beck. Have you decided whether or not the jewelry I showed you yesterday is of interest to you?" Beck writes down what Jake is looking for and says that he will see what he can find. He replies "As for the jewelry you showed me yesterday, the offer that I made you of $ 1,000 is as much as I can afford to pay for them."

"Mr. Beck I will accept your offer." Mr. Allister and Mr. Beck work out the details arranging for the money to be transferred to a convenient bank for the two of them. "I'll stop by in a couple of days and see what you think about the silver items." and with that bids Mr. Beck a good day. 

As Mr. Allister, Jake spends a few hours shopping, picking up some odd items. He tries several upscale shops inquiring if there is any interest in the gold box, but not finding any. There appears to be a glut of both silver and gold made items in the area due to the presence of so many mines. 

Later in the day Jake says to O'Brien. "What do you have in mind for this evening. It's been so long since I've seen you I'd be perfectly happy just getting some food, enjoying drinks and chatting." Even in his Allister disguise, Red is struck that in some ways Jake hasn't changed a bit when he says in his dead pan voice, "Of course, you know I'd be up for a little bit more."

Red decides that he and Jake should visit the various saloons in town where poker is taking place, but not with Mr. Van Horne. So Red uses the Mr. Allister chain and Jake goes as himself with the name of Mr. Jacob. They take in seven different saloons by the time last call rolls around. In each they spend most of the time sitting at either the bar or a table by themselves and observing and evaluating each poker table, bouncing ideas and observations off of each other and sticking around long enough to determine if their predictions were correct. 

It is only in the final two places that they actually join into any games. Even at those locations they don't play to win, rather, to meet pre-determined goals while competing against each other. At the Tucson Belle Saloon Red sets a target that the winner of the friendly competition between the two of them is whoever can finish closer to $ 10 ahead without going over after forty-five minutes of play. Red wins, hitting it exactly on the nose whereas Jake winds up $ 8 ahead. 

They do the same in the next saloon, The Oxen Ford Inn and Saloon, the target this time being $ 7 below where they start without being under that, this time based upon the number of hands played rather than a timed factor. Jake wins that one with $ 7 under while Red blows it on the last hand and goes under, finishing $ 10 below the starting point. 

They head back to the Watering Hole where Red first asks Jake for a detailed critique of both of them from the two saloons. He then supplies some of his own observations. He concludes by saying "Jacob me boy, you've done well. You are a far better poker player now than you were in Missouri." The two turn in for the night and sleep well into Thursday morning.

During their late Thursday breakfast Jake asks O'Brien about some pointers with his gun. "I'm still carrying the same Colt, and I practice religiously with it. I've yet to come across a better gun." He unconsciously touches it in his holster. "I could use some expert advice though to get better. Another set of eyes to help me improve, see what I don't." They talk some more and make arrangements over the next two days to have some shooting lessons, transfer the money from the jewelry sale to one of Jake's accounts in Promise City, and check in at the California bank about those foreign notes.

Red agrees and during Thursday and Friday they make arrangements to do some target shooting at a sandpit over near the railroad stockyards.   The money is sent to the First National Bank of Promise City to Jake's Account from Mr. Allister's.  The Californian bank indicates that most of the foreign notes are no longer honored, having been issued by governments that are no longer in power, however a handful of notes can still be redeemed, valued at a total of $ 138.45 after currency exchange fees are taken out. 

Mr. Allister and Mr. Jacob continue to watch and play poker at the various saloons in town.   On Friday they are joined by Roy Carterson, one of the six hired guards from the Water Hole Saloon who Allister had been teaching how to play poker.    The three of them continue Red's challenge game of picking a win/lose spot after either a certain time frame or number of hands.    After playing this at nine different saloons in town they finish up with Red having won five, Jake two, Roy one, and Jake and Roy tying at the other.   

Red appears to be more genuinely happy than Jake ever recalls him being.  This short respite in Tucson also brings a sense of relaxation to Jake, enjoying finally having a spell where nobody is shooting at him.   Friday night ends with Red still keeping tight lipped about Abilene.

During breakfast Saturday Jake discusses his travel plans. "...so if I leave on the train tomorrow I'll should make Promise City by Monday night. I don't want to leave my three new investments too long." "Three?" Red remarks. "The mine and the saloon but what else Jacob?" Jake grins and raises his eyebrows. "Ah, you truly are married me boy." Red says chuckling. 

"I'm just having a good time and you are jealous, Patrick O'Brien." As Jake's laughter trails off he continues. "I hope I can see you again soon. At least sooner than last time. I'm sure you'll let me know some way. I don't mind travelling to Tucson once in a while. But how long is Mr. Van Horne going to operate out of Tucson?  Seems to me your poker playing is more hard driving business than fun. Driving is a good word for it. You are driven like I'd not seen before. And it is not just to avoid the noose in Missouri is it, you old drunken Irishman?"

"I hope that you can visit me in Tucson from time to time, but I'm not here that often. We'll have to work out a way for me to signal you when I'm coming back. As for my driving myself, in the last few years I had way too close a pass with death, and more than just that time in Missouri. I'll tell you more about that tomorrow before you go. It taught me that I don't want to be doing this for the rest of my life. I figure another year as Van Horne and I'll have enough of a nest egg to retire for life. 

As for fun in town, that happens tonight. The Watering Hole is basically a front, but a front that never has any customers becomes obvious to anyone watching that it's more than it appears. So every Saturday night we have a high stakes poker game here that draws a small crowd. I have a professional dealer and his assistant come in on the train from Tempe to run the game. He and I each put in $ 1,000 to start him out and any profits are split evenly. 

He's the main dealer but if I'm around I run a back-up table for folks waiting for a space to open up at his main table. If I'm not here he has his assistant run the back-up table. For the last several months there have actually been enough people showing up for a second back-up table. My dealer sometimes brings a second assistant, but that's not always possible. That's why I've started to teach Roy Carterson how to play the game better. I figure he'll need another three or four lessons from me and he'll be ready to deal. 

Anyway, the doors here stay locked until 5:00 PM, which is around an hour after my dealer's train comes in. It's first come first serve for his table, and the back-up table is usually filled by 5:30 these days. The game usually runs until 2:00 AM, or until my dealer loses the $ 2,000 on the rare occasion that he has a really bad night. So we should take it easy today, we'll probably have a long night ahead of us.

Jake comments, "Sounds interesting. How much money do your high stakes customers need to get in? And what do you need me to do for you?" His eyes get that poker twinkle as he says it. "Just how good are these guys?"  Red replies "They need a minimum of $ 100 to sit at the table.   Each hand starts with everyone putting $ 25 into the kitty.  If you don't have enough money to at least call for the first four hands then why bother.   The back-up table is only $ 10 a hand minimum, so some people have started out and continued to play there until the have enough for the main table. 

As for how good they are, that varies widely.   The ambiance of the Watering Hole Saloon keeps away all of the Evan Adair types, who wouldn't want to be seen in such a run down establishment.   So we get a lot of miners, drifters and others who don't believe in holding onto their money.  But the high stakes nature also draws in some serious gamblers too.   And none of them are using any magic to win either, my dealer wears a ring that detects any of that.   I wouldn't tolerate any of that kind of dishonesty in my place. 

Personally, I love the chance to just play cards.   The pressure is on the main table, not the back-up table.  That's just to keep them in the place until a chair opens up.  I don't even try to win there most of the time, just going with the flow.  I figure this is my one chance to just enjoy the game.   I know it sounds crazy, a professional gambler playing cards to relax, but it's amazing how much fun a game of cards can be when you don't give a damn about the outcome."

Jake replies, "It doesn't sound crazy to me. Some nights I just want to play and take it easy, take my mind off of the world. Other nights, it's for the money. Still others, is to see how good I am against the best at the table." Jake runs a hand through his hair. "I don't have so much money in my bank account where I can afford to play at the high stakes table and not care if I win or lose." He laughs, "For this youngster when I'm thinking that way, I head for the dollar table most of the time. I like the sound of that ring though, I got to figure out how to get tapped into all this magic flying around. I seem to be missing the boat."

Red replies, "Jacob me boy, magic is a rate thing indeed. It appears to be plentiful in this area but that's due to a combination of three different factors namely the proximity to Mexico, the lawmen's' preoccupation with Indians and outlaws, and a fair amount of people with money to spend due to the mining riches. If any of those three factors were different this place would be as barren of magic as most other parts of the United States. 

And magic can also be a curse. The man who I obtained my trinkets from was so dependent on them that he let his other useful skills deteriorate. That's what put him into the grave." 

Red then changes the conversation. They spend the rest of the morning and afternoon relaxing. At 3:45 Richard indicates that he's going to head over to the train station to meet their dealer's train. Red instructs him that while he is at the station to purchase a ticket for Sunday's 2:00 PM train to Tombstone, that Mr. Jacob will be leaving them the next day.

"Do you think Mr. Beck is open today? I'd like to find out what he thinks about my special request before it gets busy here. Or at least give him a way to contact me." Jake asks Red in earnest. "One that doesn't make the link to you too easy." He adds. Red says "Sure, head on over. I'll stay for my dealer friend and let him know I'll be running the first back-up table tonight. Do you want the second or should be leave that for his assistant?"

Jake answers, "Sure, I'll run the other backup table if one is needed. I have almost $200 on me to get started, and if I blow it big time we'll let his assistant step in." Jake gets that twinkle in his eye. "If I clean up, maybe I'll blow the winnings at the big table if there is any room towards the end." 

As Mr. Allister, Jake visits Mr. Beck, has a nice friendly chat with him while asking about some of the pieces he has on display. After a time he asks, "Have you had time to consider the crafting of my special request ?" Beck says that he knows someone who might do a good job with that and gets some more detail from Jake about exactly what he wants. Beck says that it will be a few weeks until they are ready.

Mr. Allister inquiries to the cost and down payment. "I assume you will be adding something for your trouble and be my advocate to insure the work meets your high quality standard." "We can settle that when the item is in." Beck says. Jake realizes that he is now back in the man's good graces. He thanks Mr. Beck and asks him to send a note over to Mr. Allister business in Tucson when the items are ready or he needs to contact him. 

Jake heads back to O'Brien's place. He leaves instructions to send a letter to Mr. Cook in Promise City when he Mr. Allister gets a note from Mr. Beck. He also tells the staff that Mr. Cook should be notified if any of the business partners were in trouble and needed assistance, knowing full well that O'Brien may not approve and not caring a wit.  He relaxes with Red until game time.

Red introduces him to his dealer, Isaac V. Stevens and Steven's assistant and sister Marybeth Osborn. She has no problem with Mr. Allister and Mr. Van Horne handling the two back-up tables instead of her. They get things set up and open the doors promptly at 5:00. By 5:15 all three tables are filled and Marybeth begins to get a third back-up table going. 

As the night progresses they hear stories of a mine nearer to Bisbee having an exceptionally good haul lately, which is where several of this crowd are from, this being the first weekend off they've had this month. The games don't break up until 2:00 AM. After the customers have left the four dealers sit down to count their winnings. Stevens has a total of $ 1,850 and his sister has earned $ 340. They give Red his cut. Van Horne assigns two of his guards to accompany the pair off to their hotel at one of the better parts of town. They other four guards also leave, the two night guards taking up their positions outside. 

Red says "Not bad, almost $ 1,100 bucks from their tables. I actually didn't win any myself, even seem to have lost a little, but no big deal, as the guard Roy played at Van Horne's table tonight and picked up the equivalent of three or four lessons from him. 

"How did you do Jacob me boy?" Red asks. Jake says that he has picked up $ 420 and asks Red if he wants half. Red replies, "Keep it, you earned it me boy. We should think about turning in, you need to be on a train in another twelve hours, and I plan to sleep at least nine or ten before then." Jake bids Red goodnight after a last bourbon toast to "Rare friends."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 147, "Into the Mountains", Wednesday, January 18th, 11:00 P.M. * 

Nanuet explains “I met up with the people you know Kate.” He tells them what he has learned and of the arrangement that he made with them. He emphasizes “The other groups are only looking to kill or capture a dragon. They do not know or care which one, in fact they only believe that there is one.” 

He describes the three-headed creature. Chester exclaims “The Chimera! I know of them!” Sonoma exclaims “You have a problem with talking to the dead yet you know about three-headed dragons?” Chester says, “If you’d gone to church on Sunday you would know all about them too. The priest told of the Greek story of the Chimera. The three-headed creature, dragon goat and lion, the dragon head breathes fire. In the Greek story it is killed by Bellerophon riding on the winged horse Pegasus. Ruby exclaims “Oh yeah, like we can just go to the local store and buy a pegasus. 

He then tells of Sunday’s church service of the story. How Bellepheron put lead on a spear. The heat from the dragon’s breath melted the lead, which flowed into its body and then killed it. It was killed by lead. We have lead bullets. Ruby thinks that it is more the idea of using arrows, some coated with the poison. Kate says, “That cannon would make a lot of melted lead, wouldn’t it?” Sonoma says, “We’re not throwing the cannon down it’s through.” Kate says, “No, I meant the ammunition. 

Nanuet says, “I’m hoping that we don’t have to fight this thing. I’m hoping that they fight it. They are hunters, they can fight it. They don’t know about our creature, let them think the other one is their creature to kill.” Sonoma focuses back upon what Chester said. She comments, “This priest who preached about the Chimera. We should check to see what else he may know.” Kate says, “He changed his sermon. He had planned to speak about Zeus and Hera.” Sonoma says, “What is there to say about them? Cheating on your spouse bad, done with sermon.” 

Chester says he may have already left, just coming to town once a month. Sonoma says to check anyway. Kate says, “I’ll check at the Long Branch. Hopefully I won’t catch any contagious diseases when I am there.” Sonoma says, “If you do, talk to Valdez.” 

Sonoma asks if the sermon had any reference to how to kill the other two heads. Chester says, “The melted lead in his stomach killed the entire creature.” They ask Riley about the size of the cave in his dreams and whether it was large enough for a winged creature to fly around in. He says that he is unsure. Ruby says, “We wouldn’t want to get trapped inside the cave.” 

Kate heads over to the Long Branch to ask about the priest. Kate Higgins indicates that he left town the day before. She asks if anyone present may have attended the worship service and Higgins replies “I doubt it. None of us here are churchgoers.” Kate makes it back to the Lone Star by closing time. Tony made $35, Job made $ 64, Hoover made $ 9.27 in liquor profits and the singing tips cup totals only $ 4.98. They equate the low amount in singing tips to their having been distracted and not putting in their best effort. 

The supplies list now includes candles, matches, twine, rope, lanterns, oil, leather water bottles, hammer, iron spikes, grappling hook, shovel and two backpacks. Ruby says to add some dynamite to that list. It is pointed out that the dynamite merchant, Sam Slade, is currently out. Ruby says, “Jake has six sticks and we might be able to get more from Flint.” Kate suggests that dynamite could be effectively used in conjunction with a Mage Hand spell, although the maximum range is only thirty feet for her. She suggests trying to get the dynamite into the creature’s mouth. 

Sonoma says she will get some large cans and clean out the grease traps in the sinks at both hotels as the grease could come in handy. They discuss what to use for torches. Nanuet says, “Anytime we need some cloth strips Kate rips up her clothes.” “I will not rip up my clothes for torches!” she exclaims. Sonoma says, “Yes, thank you, we should add bandages to the list.” 

They discuss making some Molitov Cocktails using rages and bottles filled with oil. Sonoma points out that both the El Parador and Lone Star have lots of empty bottles so doing this will also help to clean up the garbage. “Your mother will be pleased” Kate states. It is pointed out that they should bring the items needed to make these but not to put them together until needed, given the volatile nature of them. Chester discusses buying hardware such as nails to make some type of makeshift bombs with. Nanuet points out that such an idea may not be practical. 

They discuss bringing some pack animals in addition to their horse but then decide against it. Nanuet says that he should buy a handgun for himself. Sonoma says that tomorrow she will get one of the ones that she had taken from the bandits and buried. Nanuet tells Chester to go to the gunshop and purchase extra ammunition for all of their firearms. Kate comments how she doesn’t like the idea of using firearms but that she likes the prospect of being dead even less. 

They discuss how they should probably head back and get to bed soon, and also all sleep in the next morning, as they might be up all night the following night so need to get a good night’s sleep. Chester comments that he still has to try to talk to the Condon’s about getting the next few days off from work. Sonoma suggests that he use “I really don’t feel good, I have to go see the priest.” Nanuet suggests that he coughs when he says it and mentions the Long Branch and mention “Hanging out with my good friend Edsel Trask the other day.” Sonoma adds, “Ask him to feel your head to see if it is warm.” “And comment that it feels cold in the room,” Nanuet suggests. 

They all head back to the El Parador except for Ruby who heads upstairs. Before going to bed Sonoma talks to Dorita about putting together any herbal mixtures that could be helpful as well as anything to maybe create a smokescreen. She makes a point of NOT telling her mother why she needs this, as Dorita then would not let her go on the mission. 

They discuss using the hand cannon but it is pointed out that Chester hasn’t had the opportunity to test it out yet. “I’d be careful doing that. I don’t know that Dorita wants her hotel burnt down,” Kate says. Nanuet comments, “Well, maybe she wants a basement. He could point it down.” Sonoma asks about the special ordinance and he says he doesn’t know yet what they are, that he has to check back with the gunsmith. 

Thursday, January 19th, 1882: 

The group sleeps in and then spends the morning and early afternoon on their shopping spree. They purchase saddlebags for the horses that they don’t already have them for then spend the morning packing up the items into the assorted saddlebags. A large canvas and some blankets are purchased to try to cover up the cave entrance with. Kate and Nanuet make a trip out to the ranch to pick up a few extra horses to use as pack animals and/or replacement mounts if the chimera should get a hold of one or two. 

Kate asks “Should we tell Flint about the chimera?” Nanuet says “Do you like the mountain range the shape that it is?” They opt not to tell him but still borrow his remaining ten sticks of dynamite, telling him that their friend Jake now is part owner of a mine and that dynamite is hard to come by in town since Slade’s shed blew up. They ride back to town. Nanuet and Kate make sure that all of the horses are well feed and rested. 

Sonoma talks to Valdez to see if he knows anything about the chimera or the earth spirits. He doesn’t. But upon request he does manage to find them some elixirs to be used to help keep them awake. 

Kate checks the assorted books in the library, particularly texts about the Greek legends, to see if she can find out any more information about the chimera. They deduce that the dragon head spits fire, the goat head may spit lightening and the lion head has a deafening roar that can be heard for miles and causes fear. “Let’s make sure the horses aren’t spooked by that,” Kate comments. Sonoma and Ruby discuss using bard skills of their to try to counteract the sound, although they would have to be within thirty feet.” 

Chester goes to the gunsmith and finds out that both of the special ordinance are indeed magical in nature. While they still contain explosive shells as per the normal ordinance they also are enchanted with magical properties. The ones with the red markings create fireballs upon impact where the ones with the blue markings generate the equivalent of a lightening blast where they strike. Sonoma gets both Kate and Nanuet a handgun. 

Chester works until 3:30 PM. At the end of the day he then goes up to Morgan Condon and says, “I think I’m coming down with something. I was at the Long Branch the other day…” Morgan exclaims “GO SEE DOC EATON! GO, GO NOW!” Chester says, “If I feel bad tomorrow….” Condon yells “Just see the Doctor! Stay away if you’re sick.” So Chester goes to see the Doctor and is given a useless elixir. He tells the Doctor to bill Condon’s Bank for the medicine. 

They use two pack horses to exclusively carry the hand cannon and the ammunition. Instead of bring the crate they repack the extra ordinance using saddlebags, sheets, rags and straw so that they do not bang together. They decide to bring all forty-two shells “just in case”. 

Ruby lets Niles Hoover know that she and Kate will not be available to perform for the next night or two. She emphasizes that if anyone asks where the singer is NOT to tell them that she is sick, just to say that as a new owner she needed some time off to take care of business matters. Ruby writes out and leaves a note behind for Jake in case he returns while they are away. Kate writes out a letter and will for her parents in the event that she does not return from this expedition. 

They have a nice meal and set off from the El Parador The group of Chester, Kate, Nanuet, Riley, Ruby and Sonoma set off at around 7:00 PM As they ride out to the cave Sonoma comments, “This whole world on our shoulders thing. I don’t like it. Let’s not do this again.” “I agree with her,” Ruby says. Nanuet says, “It wasn’t my choice. It’s not like we were given much of a choice.” 

They enter the Dos Cabezas Mountains. They look to the east to see if there are any campfires that may indicate where the hunters are. They see one distance fire near Wood Mountain; another is a lot closer, on the opposite side of Bowie Mountain than where Kajika’s cave is situated, two miles to the east. The proceed with caution, knowing that other groups are near. 

They reach and enter the cave where they had been the night before. Kajika is there and he gets the fire going to summon up the spirit of Storm Golden Eye. Storms body appears more solid than before, reminding them of what she looked like back in her physical form. 

Kate apologizes to Storm for leaving her body lying the alleyway following the shooting on the 2nd. She replies, “It was not disposed of in the way of the people but I have moved on from that point. “Sorry,” Ruby states. Storm answers, “No you’re not, but it was nice of you to say.” “I really am sorry,” Kate states, meaning it. 

She tells them it will take a few hours to travel. After an hour of going through the mountains she informs them that they are now well beyond any of the hunting parties. Nanuet and Sonoma ride in the rear of the party and attempt to help hide the group’s tracks. They are heading towards the twin peaks of Dos Cabezas Mountain, the highest elevation in the mountain range at over 8,300 feet. They pass the mountain, circumnavigating it to the north, and continue to travel to the northwest. They go for several more miles, so that they are now a few miles northwest of the town of Dos Cabezas. 

They estimate that they are now fifteen to twenty miles from Promise City. They are now nearing the northwestern end of the Dos Cabezas mountain range. They approach another mountain, which Storm tells them is their destination, Mount Luzena. They travel to the northern side of it so that the mountain itself blocks the view of the lights coming from the town of Dos Cabezas, which are now three to four miles distant. 

They continue to climb up the forested mountainside. The trail gets rockier and harder for the horses to travel. They then exit from the tree line, with only dirt, rocks and ledges from that point onward. The see the top of Mount Luzena a half-mile higher up from their present location. It is around 10:30 PM when they reach their final destination, a cave mouth approximately halfway between where the tree line ended and the top of the mountain. 

As they near the cave opening they notice that Storm Golden Eye’s body is no longer translucent, appearing totally solid, her physical form just as they knew her before. Ruby thinks, “It’s not every day that you see a ghost become real.” The cave mouth is about fifteen feet wide and varies from ten to fifteen feet. 

They enter the cave, finding it very large on the inside and going deep into the mountain. They see the earth spirit before them. She is a massive dragon, seventy-feet in length from head to tail. Her scales are a metallic color, appearing to be several different shade ranging from copper to brass to silver to gold. A sweet soft feminine voice comes from her stating, “Hello. Thank you for coming to help.” Ruby gapes in awe. 

Chester is the first to speak, “Err, hello?” “Do you have a name, great spirit?” Nanuet asks. She replies, “I have been known by many names. When I was young the Shawnee called me Msi-Kinepeikwa. I stayed with them for over a century in the land that the humans now call Ohio. As I became older I moved further east to the great lake called Ontario. For a while I lived with the Seneca elvan people, known as the great hill people, and they referred to me as Gaasyendietha. I later crossed the lake and lived among the Huron people on the other side, who knew me as Angont. I have spent the last century in the great central plains of North America with the Lakota Sioux. They knew me as Unhcegila. So I have been known by all of these names.” 

Nanuet asks, “Which one did you like?” She replies “Kinepeikwa was my first name. You may address me as that.” Ruby moves forward but not too close. She says, “My name is Ruby, although you probably know that already. I don’t know why you chose us. It doesn’t really matter at this point but do you have any information that will help us in this mission that you have chosen us for? Especially information about this other earth spirit that wishes to do you harm?” 

She replies, “Yes, it wishes to have me slain by the hunters. It knows where this cave is and will most likely be leading them to it.” Ruby asks, “If it wishes to do us harm how can we defend ourselves against it?” She replies, “It is a very powerful and dangerous creature. I do not know if you could defend yourselves against it. I doubt that you have the power.” Ruby says, “So, you’re sending us to our deaths?” She replies, “No, you are the ones who decided to come here, not I.” Ruby turns to the others and says, “Let’s go!” 

The dragon says, “I appreciate your help, your willingness to save my child.” She moves aside and gestures to a creature behind her. It resembles a chimera that is approximately the size of a cow. Its wings are pressed tightly against its back and it does not appear to know how to use them yet. She says, “It resembles its father in physical form, but hopefully it will not in temperament.” 

Nanuet says, “If it leads the hunters here won’t it harm the child?” She says, “I have no doubt that once I am dead it will then intervene to protect the child from harm. It wishes to be the one to raise the child.” Kate asks, “Does the child have a name.” She replies, “We do not name ourselves. The indigenous people who we live with derive names for us from their own languages.” Nanuet asks, “Does the evil spirit have a name?” She replies, “Yes, it is called Ihuaivula by the wood elves of South America.” 


Sonoma suggest that they start figuring out the best way to hide and cover the area. They set Riley and Maska up on watch outside. They investigate the caves finding that there are some smaller side passageways into the cave which they decide to block off in order to prevent any of the hunters from finding another way in, forcing them to try to enter through the main opening. 

The dragon gestures to the horses and says, “I see you brought us some food.” “NO” Kate exclaims. Ruby says, “We need them.” “They are our mode of transportation,” Nanuet states. “Are you hungry?” Ruby asks. She says, “We have a stockpile of food. My mate would probably be hungry now and horses are its preferred food. When we first arrived in these mountains six weeks ago over a hundred wild mustangs inhabited the area. They are now all gone, having been eaten by my mate.” 

Kate gasps and says, “All those horses.” Ruby tells her “Don’t think about it now Kate.” They decide to bring all of the horses deep into the cave and to the far back area, not far from an underground stream, to both provide them water and prevent the giant Chimera from smelling them. 

They decide that attempting to hide the cave entrance should probably wait until dawn when they can better see how it looks. Sonoma begins painting the tarp to match the exact color of the rocks near the entrance. 

Kate sets up their bandages and supplies inside the cave for easy access and Chester checks, cleans and reloads all of the group’s firearms. He leaves the Hand Cannon unloaded but readily accessible, with the extra rounds of ammunition safely inside the cave. 

Ruby and Nanuet scout out the area immediately near the entrance, with Nanuet finding a rocky outcropping with large stones to also hide behind not far from above the cave. He decides this is the best lookout spot in the area. Ruby suggests this might be a good spot for Chester to use the hand cannon from, as he could shoot at anyone coming up the hill or the evil spirit flying through the air. 

Ruby and Nanuet climb the remaining quarter-mile up to the top of the mountain, giving them a wide view of the entire area. They do not see any campfire lights, the only light coming from the town three-to-four miles to the southeast. They decide to scout out from here again at first light. 

They decide that the ledge at the front of the cave would make for a good defensive spot, with a clear view below the quarter-mile down to the tree line. There are other ledges higher up but off to the side, none immediately above the cave mouth. They conclude that the spot is well defensible, that nobody will be able to get within a quarter mile of it from any direction without being seen. 

They discuss moving a few rocks over to make more of a wall on the ledge but fear that doing so would make it look unnatural and draw more attention to it. They decide to at least move a few more rocks but to leave them in such a way that it appears they rolled down to that spot on their own. 

Sonoma also suggests having some of the party head down the mountain to direct the other hunting parties in different directions than up this mountain. She considers heading over the farm where she got the sheep from, around five miles away, to get some help from them.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 148, "Convergence", Friday, January 20, 1882: * 

The sun comes up over the horizon. It looks to be a warm and sunny day. Sonoma decides to ride over to the sheep farm. Nanuet accompanies her. They circumnavigate around Luzena and then around Dos Cabezas Mountain. They spot over a mile away from them the group of hunters comprised of the human and four half-ogres climbing up the eastern side of Dos Cabezas Mountain, apparently looking for a vantage point from the highest peak in the region. They conclude that the northern face of Luzena Mountain will not be visible from where they are climbing to, so not to worry. They are concerned however that any of the groups are this far west, having thought them all still further away. 

Back at the cave, the others check on the earth spirit. She feels that on the next day the child will be old enough to travel, that she will spend this day in the cave teaching him how to unfold and extend his wings. 

Nanuet and Sonoma reach the farmers. They ask the farmers if they have seen any monsters or if they have lost any of their livestock. The farmers say that they have not but they have heard of other farmers in the area who have lost horses in the past month, which they assumed was the work of rustlers. They ask if the farmers have seen any strangers in the area. The farmers describe the group with the human and half-ogres who rode through the their land the previous night. This group did not come near the farmers’ home or livestock so they let them go thought without question. 

Sonoma points to the south, towards the Sulfur Springs Valley and away from the mountains and tells the farmers that a monster was seen in that area and to please tell that to any other hunters who come through their land. She says that the monster is known to seek sulfur so went there. They conclude by purchasing some sheep from the farmer. 

They arrive back at the cave at around 10:00 A.M. The sheep are brought to the good earth spirit for her to consume, sharing some of the meat with the infant. The group becomes concerned when they hear that at least one hunting party is in the neighborhood. 

Chester loads two of the regular rounds into the hand cannon while keeping all ten slots in the weapon case filled with ten more rounds of ammunition, including all six magical rounds. Ruby positions both of her loaded shotguns and both fully loaded rifles near the cave mouth where she can get at them easily. Kate asks, “Did you leave any of Jake’s extra distance weapons back at the Lone Star.” She replies, “No, what does he need them for? He’s off on vacation.” Chester also has his military saber as a backup weapon. Nanuet keeps the vial of poison handy but decides to wait to coat his arrows with them. 

They consider what to do with the cave interior but conclude that if anybody makes it that far they will only notice the huge dragon and nothing else. 

About a half-hour after Sonoma and Chester have returned they hear the sound of firearms discharging. The sounds are at least two miles off to the east, possibly even longer, as sounds echo through the canyon and up the mountain. They hear a large quantity of shots in rapid succession and conclude it is a big group armed with repeating rifles. The rifle fire ends after around three minutes. 

The group assumes that this is one of the hunting parties and that it is shooting at something that they think is the monster. They speculate that it could be the giant chimera but possibly not, as some of the groups could easily be trigger-happy. 

Sonoma prays for help and guidance. Another half-hour passes and they hear another series of rifle fire, these much closer. Ruby and Chester climb up to the top of Luzena Mountain, where they can firearms smoke and flashes of weapons coming from some of the higher elevations on Mount Dos Cabezas. They conclude that this is probably a different group of hunters than the previous volley of rifles, as a group would not have had the time to cover a mile distance and then climb the highest mountain in a half-hour. 

They then spot some sort of large winged creature flying near the top of that mountain, which appears to be what the hunters are firing at. They conclude that it is similar in size to the dragon they are protecting. It then flies down the western side of that mountain and flies below the tree line a little over two miles away. They only see one large head and deduce that the chimera must have made the other two invisible to give the appearance of being a single-headed creature. The coloring on it is not excessively different than the one they are protecting. 

They climb back down at tell the others, saying that the giant chimera appears to be two to three miles away and drawing the attention of the hunters and herding them westward towards this mountain. Nanuet and Sonoma surmise that the group they saw climbing the mountain earlier was probably the hunting group firing from the top. “That group will now have to climb back down, we shouldn’t see them anytime soon,” Chester concludes. 

Sonoma points out that they didn’t see any horse with those five. Nanuet notes that they had horses when they began the hunt. “So they must have left them lower in that mountain,” Kate says. Riley suggests, “Or maybe the creature ate their horses.”

The group spends over the next hour in anticipation of either the chimera or hunting parties arriving at their doorstep, neither of which occurs. This raises the level of tension with Ruby commenting how the waiting is the worst part of this. Kate disagrees, saying that she would be happy to just continue waiting and never see any potential opponents. 

At around 12:45 PM they all see a large winged creature rise of from amongst the trees in the valley below at a point around a mile-and-a-half to the east and slightly north. If flies directly towards the northface of Mount Luzena, where the party are situated. 

Nanuet is behind the rocks above the cave entrance. He decides that it is now time to get ready to prepare the poison for use. He had prepared an cup-like area in a rock near him. He sets up the vial of poison beside it. He set up several arrows to be able to later dip them into the poison. 

Ruby positions herself behind a rock a short distance from the cave entrance. Kate remains in cave entrance at the opposite side. Sonoma and Storm are both inside of the cave with the earth spirit. Chester and Riley position themselves behind rocks near the front of the ledge outcropping. 

When the flying creature closes to a mile they can see that it does have three heads but that they have intertwined them to the center to give the appearance of being a single-headed creature. Ruby says, “It may not be planning to attack us. It is trying to lead the hunters here instead. We may not have to fight it so let’s not give away that we are here.” Riley comments, “It will see us. These rocks will give us cover from anyone on the mountain below, not from something flying up in the air.” 

It continues to rise in elevation to a point higher than Mount Luzena. At a distance of three-quarters of a mile away it flies back down to the trees and disappears inside of the tree cover. The waiting game continues for another half hour. 

They then spot a cloud of dust rising of from a group of trees a little over a half-mile away. Looking in that area they then spot the tops of the heads of the 15-foot high giants walking amongst the smaller trees. Ruby asks, “Do we want to try to talk to this hunting party?” Sonoma says, “We could try the ‘They went thataway’ idea.” Riley exclaims, “These monsters were in my dreams.” 

“Okay, what’s the plan? Do we have to fight them?” Ruby asks. Sonoma suggests, “We should find a way to distract them. We’re not their main target. Their main target is a dragon. This group has the hunter who is here to hunt, that’s his goal.” Ruby says, “But we may still have to fight them. If we have surprise on them and can take them out before they get close to here. If we do a preemptive strike when we have the advantage.” 

Kate says, “If we can avoid having to fight them we will be better off.” Ruby replies, “I’m just wary of us tying to talk to them, we’d be giving away our element of surprise. Kate says, “I’m not suggesting that we talk to them unless they see us.” Ruby says she’d rather shoot at them when they are still 1,000 feet away and downhill rather than letter them get up to the group. Kate says, “There’s some middle ground there. We could talk to them when they are still 100 feet away, not right up to us.” 

Ruby says, “Well, you could talk to them and me, Chester and Nanuet can stay hidden and pick them off one-by-one. That would be better than letting them all get up here.” 
Kate says “I know that what you are saying makes sense, but I am not comfortable with attacking people who haven’t done anyone any harm.” Ruby turns to Chester and says, “What do you think? Do we try to talk them into being distracted to somewhere away from here and louse our surprise on them? If we try to distract them they will get right up here and all might be lost.” 

“Right,” he answers, “It might be really hard to distract them, the chimera is leading them directly here.” Kate interjects, “Our hope is that they might not notice us here. They might not see the cave mouth now that we have it covered over.” Ruby replies, “That will only work when they are far away. When they are close up they will be able to tell that it is a painted tarp and blanket.” Sonoma interjects, “Even if they see that we are covering over the cave they will not know what is inside.” Ruby says, “But the chimera knows what is inside.” 

Based upon the rising dust and occasional glimpse of a giant head or tree breaking they conclude that the group is now around four-tenths of a mile away. Chester raises the concern that this particular group may not speak English.” Ruby says, “They’re not going to go for my charms.” 

Ruby points to the tarp and says, “They’re going to walk right up here and see that!” Sonoma says, “They are going to walk right up here unless we go down to them.” Kate says, “Even if they see there are some people here they are not just going to assume that we are hiding a dragon.” Ruby exclaims, “They are going to see a tarp covering over a cave and think we are hiding something.” Kate answers, “Will they even think that we would be able to coexist with the dragon?” 

Riley points out that going down to them would put the group in the same section of the woods where the giant chimera just flew. Ruby says, “We can’t leave where we are and abandon the one we’re guarding.” Riley says, “Maybe that’s what it wants us to do.” 

Kate says, “We’re not going to just start fighting them because of Riley’s dream!” Ruby says, “There’s no point in doing everything else. What he dreamed of has all happened. We can’t change this.” It is pointed out that Riley also dreamed that Jake was with them. Ruby replies, “He’s not here yet, but he could show up before the fighting is done!” Kate says, “You think he’s just going to pop in?” Ruby answers, “He could. He’s with Gonzales!” Sonoma does not think that her Great Grandfather would do that. 

The monster group has now gotten closer. Sonoma still suggests climbing down the mountain. Chester asks, “How would we explain why we were on the mountain?” Sonoma says, “We just say we heard of the big prize that P.T. Barnum offered.” Ruby still suggests that the group wait until the monsters cross the tree line to begin firing on them. Kate is still strongly opposed to the idea of a preemptive strike. 

Sonoma says to Chester “The furry ones saw you at the bar. You could say you found out what they wanted and needed the cash. Then send them off the wrong way. They’re not going to believe women but they might believe you, a single stupid soldier.” “Don’t insult Chester,” Ruby exclaims. Sonoma says, “No, I meant he acts the part of a stupid soldier when talking to them.” “I could do that,” Chester states. “Easily” Riley mutters. 

Sonoma exclaims, “It’s worth a try. We have nothing to lose…..except Chester.” “I like Chester!” Ruby replies. “So do I,” Sonoma states. “Obviously not that much!” Ruby answers, “You’re planning to send him off to his doom.” Sonoma answers, “Not to his doom, it’s worth a try.” Chester yells out “I’ll go.” Ruby surprisingly says, “I’ll go with you Chester.” 

He suggests Nanuet or Riley might be better to go with him. Sonoma says, “They’re not going to believe that she’s a hunter.” “Why not?” she asks. Sonoma replies, “You don’t look like a hunter.” She answers, “I have my gun and outdoor clothes on.” Ruby says, “I’m good at convincing people. If you want them to be convinced I’m the one who should go.” They notice that this hunting party has now stopped, about a half mile away. 

Chester says, I’m not sure I want Riley.” Ruby points out that Riley appears to be terrified at the moment. Chester debates bringing the hand cannon with him but decides against it, feeling that it should be kept near the dragon they are protecting. Sonoma says, “Go speak soldier to this hunter.” 

Chester and Ruby start to head down the mountain. Sonoma and Kate both exclaim “Good Luck.” They decide not to disturb the canvas so climb down on foot rather than taking the horses.

The others watched as Ruby and Chester climbed down the quarter mile across open terrain and then disappeared into the trees. The move carefully through the woods and see the group with the giants perhaps a sixth of a mile away both ahead of them and off to the left, moving slowly through the woods. 

They notice that the three large furry creatures are down on their hands and knees sniffing the ground and moving slowing in a particular direction. The giants are immediately behind them carrying spiked clubs. The hunter and the ogress are further back, both dressed in buckskin clothing and looking forward while carrying some very large rifles. 

Chester decides that it is best to stay low and out of sight until the group is at least parallel to them, given that the forest is not very dense at this high elevation so they will be seen if they move any closer. The group continues to move and Chester decides that he and Ruby need to get closer. Staying low behind the trees they move in that direction. When they are around 300 feet away the bugbear closes to them stands up and begins sniffing the air. The rest of the hunting party stops. 

Chester suggests that the two approach them. After seeing these creatures Ruby reconsiders that plan saying “If we tell them we’re after the creature how do we know they won’t just shoot us to eliminate the competition?” She convinces him so Chester and Ruby opt to stay hidden and crouch further down. 

They then hear the sound of distant horse hooves approaching from further down the mountain. The sound intensifies as the riders get closer to where Ruby and Chester are hiding, Chester estimating that they are now maybe a quarter of a mile away. Ruby suggests yelling something like “The Dragon is over here” to get both of these hunting groups to start shooting at each other and then she and Chester could just sneak away. Chester comments, “We don’t even know who this second group is and I don’t really like the plan of being in the middle of a crossfire.” 

When the riders are around 600 feet away Chester is able to identify them as Billy Comstock and his soldier friends, who are now riding up from the northeast. Meanwhile, the other hunting party is still 300 feet west of Chester and Ruby. They stop and stand up, looking in the direction of the approaching riders. The hunter leading this group clutches his rifle like a club and has a look of disgust on his face. Chester says, “He’s blaming their loud approach for ruining his element of surprise in stalking the creature.” 

Comstock and his group continue to ride up the mountain. They stop when they spot the other hunting party around 400 feet off to the northwest of them. The giants and the furry creatures hold their ground while the hunter and ogress begins marching towards the solder hunting party. The very angry hunter is still clutching his rifle with both hands but not pointing it. 

Comstock and his men start to ride towards the hunter at a slow leisurely pace. Ruby whispers to Chester “I know these guys are your friends but if they start shooting at each other you stay out of it.” Comstock rides a bit further ahead of his others and stops when he reaches the hunter, at a point around 80 feet away from where Ruby and Chester are hiding. 

The hunter begins yelling a string of profanity at Comstock, saying that they’ve given away his position. He points back down the mountain the way the soldiers had ridden from and orders them to ride away. Comstock looks uncertain as to what to do. A loud piercing screech then sounds out from yet another direction, from the forest up near the tree line a few hundred feet behind Chester and Ruby. “Uh oh,” Chester comments. Several trees shake, drawing the full attention of both hunting parties. Ruby says, “Great, we’re now between both groups and the monster.”


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 149, "Chimera", Friday, January 20, 1882: * 

Kate, Nanuet, Riley and Sonoma watch as the three-headed winged chimera rises out from the trees. It flies high up in the air but southward towards the mountain peak while letting out a loud roar from the lion’s head followed by a screech from the dragon’s head. 

Both groups of hunters begin to move quickly in that direction. Those up at the cave mouth hear the sound of horses galloping at a fast pace. The hunter yells something in a language that Chester and Ruby do not understand and the bugbears and giants stop. The six cowboys are heading in a path that will take them fifty feet to Chester and Ruby’s right. Chester debates standing up but Ruby reaches out to stop him. 

Much to Ruby’s dissatisfaction Chester stands and yells out to Comstock. They stop and look in his direction, very surprised to see him. They ride over to Chester. Ruby decides to stand up. Chester exclaims “Hi Bill!” The hunter and ogre yell something to their creatures upon seeing Ruby and Chester and the monsters begin to move back over in that direction. 

“What are you doing?” Comstock asks. Chester replies, “I’m hunting the creature. What are you guys doing?” Comstock says, “The same, why did you stop us? It sounds like it’s right up there,” and he gestures towards the mountaintop. “Can’t you hear it?” Mitzer asks. Chester says, “I thought that we could join forces.” “You don’t even have a horse!” Mitzer says. “Oh yeah,” is Chester’s answer. The creature lets off another roar. 

Chester says, “I found out something about that thing. I got pretty close to it.” “What do you know?” Comstock asks. Chester replies, “That thing has got three heads. It’s a real freak.” “Three heads? What is it?” Elisha Whittemore exclaims. “I don’t know,” Chester answers. Comstock says, “And the two of you are out in the woods by yourself trying to hunt it with those revolvers?” Ruby says, “He’s trying to hunt it. I’m trying to convince him that we should go home. That thing breathes fire.” 

Whittemore says, “Miss, I think that’s a good idea. I think you two should go home.” She says, “I think you should go home too. It’s been coming this way and flying back that way every once in a while.” She points in the opposite direction. Meanwhile, the hunter and ogress have joined up with the bugbears and giants and the five are moving north in the direction of the dragon roars. 

Kate listens carefully to the screech sound so that she might be able to later recreate it with a spell. The creature is still a long distance off, high in the air, and continues to roar. The creature is now flying even higher and roaring, it’s heads intertwined together. 

Chester gestures to the hunters and asks, “So Bill, what do you know about that mob over there? I tried to get into the Silver Dollar the other night and they wouldn’t let me in.” Comstock says, “The guy is a hunter of big game in Africa. I don’t know what those creatures are.” “Friendly sort?” Chester asks. “No,” Comstock replies, “But Barnum contacted him so he’s here working for him.” “Barnum set this all up?” Chester comments. “Whittemore replies “Yes, he wants to display the creature in his museum.” Chester says, “Great, it’s got three heads. You should get triple the price.” 

“How are you going to capture a thing like that?” Chester asks. Comstock gestures to the other hunting party and says, “I don’t know, but they’re going to catch it first if we don’t catch up.” “Oh, alright,” Chester comments, “I think you’re right. We’re out of our league on this one.” This six ride off to the north and Ruby says to Chester “So that was your brilliant idea?” Ruby and Chester run after the riders but are left far behind. 

Kate, Nanuet, Riley and Sonoma see the cloud of dust from the trees again and hear the sound of hooves. The creature notices this too because it now starts to fly lower and in the direction of the cave mouth. As it nears the quartet guarding the cave. Sonoma exclaims “Get Riley on the damned gun!” Riley picks up the hand cannon, more due to fear than bravery. 

Sonoma tells Kate “Enlarge Riley, I think he’s going to have to shoot this thing.” Kate moves up into position. Sonoma begins a chant. Kate casts the spell, which makes Riley larger, stronger and eight times as heavy, giving him the size and power to effectively use the weapon. The now giant Riley, twice his previous height, points the weapon upward towards the rapidly closing giant chimera. 

The monster is 80 feet away when the shot fires out, the recoil knocking him back. He was aiming for the head but is slightly low as the projectile strikes the creature’s chest. A vast explosion follows leaving a gaping wound in the monster and showing those below with several dozen dragon scales. 

The creature was clearly not expecting such an attack and lets out a huge roar simultaneous to the six horsemen exiting the trees. It continues to fly but changes direction and attempts to gain altitude. The second hunting party exits the trees and watches the creature. 

Riley figures out how to get the prior shell ejected and the other shell to slide into place. He fires the shot, which misses wildly, flying well to the right and exploding against a ledge on another section of the mountain. The wounded creature flies over the top of the mountain and then drops in altitude to use the mountain itself as cover. 

The spell wears off as Comstock and his friends ride closer to the ledge. Sonoma slips back behind the tarp and into the cave. Nanuet remains under cover behind the rocks above the cave. The other hunter and his party return to the forest and disappear from sight back into the trees. The spell wears off and Riley returns to his normal size. Kate remembers this group from when they were at the Lone Star. As Comstock and his friends reach the ledge Ruby and Chester emerge from the threes and continue to climb. 

Kate acts as spokesperson, explaining that she and Riley are with Ruby and Chester. Comstock asks, “What are you doing?” Whittemore exclaims, “What just happened here?” Kate says, “We brought a really big gun.” “A big gun?” Comstock asks. She replies “Yeah. What did you bring?” “Just our buffalo rifles,” Comstock replies. She asks, “Those little guns? Did you see the creature? Do you really think those rifles will be effective against it?” 

They exchange glances and Mizner says, “Maybe we should ride back to the town of Dos Cabezas and see if we can find something that will be more effective against that thing.” Kate says, “We’re finding that really big guns are very useful.” Comstock says, “But you hit it with that and it still flew away.” “It didn’t like it though,” Kate comments. 

Kate then says, “We didn’t think it would take only one shot.” She then points to their rifles and says, “Imagine how many shots from those you’d need to use.” Comstock says, “I think we’d better go down to Dos Cabezas.” Kate replies, “I say that’s a pretty good idea. You might want to spread that word onto the others. You might want to get some really big guns.” 

They head away, waving to Chester and Ruby as they ride by. They soon join the others. Riley tells Chester how the gun works. “Did you hit it?” Chester asks. Riley replies, “Yeah, the gun packs quite a wallop.” Chester says, “Oh yeah, I forgot to tell you about the recoil.” “So you hit it and it still flew away?” Chester asks. Kate says, “Yes, but it looked in pretty bad shape where he hit.” Kate says, “And it is leaving a blood tail for the hunters to follow.” 

Sonoma says, “All we have to do is keep Mama and Baby quiet and let them go after Daddy instead.” They realize that the other groups may have heard the creature roaring or seen it flying overhead, but even if they had missed that they would have heard both hand cannon shots firing and echoing through the valley. “We may have some company,” Kate comments. 

Ruby says, “We can tell them it went away but why would they believe us?” Sonoma replies, “Because we shot it and we have the gun.” Ruby says, “But then why would we stay here if we were hunting it?” She says, “Because it is big and angry and this is a place for us to hide if we have to. Wounded creatures are dangerous, hunters will understand that.” Kate says, “Well two groups know about it already and another group are our friends. That just leaves the ogre group and Buffalo Bill’s.

Billy Comstock and his allies ride out of sight and down the mountain, heading southeast in the direction of the town of Dos Cabezas, approximately three miles away, to try to obtain more powerful weapons. 

Chester, Kate, Nanuet, Riley, Ruby and Sonoma remain on the ledge on the northern face of Luzena Mountain, watching out in all directions while guarding the mouth of the cave.  Fifteen minutes later they spot the second group of hunters exiting from the tree line approximately one-third of a mile west. This group begins to climb higher up the mountain but does not appear to making any attempt to move towards the cave. They continue to climb straight until they pass the elevation of the cave. They then change the direction of the climb more eastward while still keeping a quarter-mile distance from the cave. 

Chester reloads the hand-cannon. He and Sonoma climb up above the top of the cave mouth, using some large rocks for cover, while they continue to observe this group. Sonoma breathes a sigh of relief once the bugbears find the location where the monster named Ihuaivulu had bled onto the rocks below. 

Chester anxiously picks some gunpowder residue from the hand cannon. "This thing really packs a punch. So, Miss Sonoma, do you think we'll have any problems from the other hunting groups? Hopefully the Chimera will draw them away from here? I don't fancy seeing that thing again, especially since it knows we can hurt it." 

They watch as the bugbears, giants, orgress and human big game hunter that comprise this party continue to climb higher in the direction that Ihuaivulu had flown off to, bringing them away from the cave where they are protecting Kinepeikwa and her offspring.

Ruby relaxes as she sees the hunting group following the injured chimera away from where they are. After looking around and feeling safe for a moment she steps inside the cave. The adrenaline rush had worn off and she was hit was a wave of sleepiness from staying up all night. She got out some of Dorita’s tea that was supposed to help them stay awake. As she prepares it she glances at the dragon carefully watching over her young. She shakes her head. Jake will never believe this. Heck, she was here and still didn’t believe it. She still felt like they had no plan and just got lucky. Splitting up the party was the worse thing they could have done. As she drinks the tea she notices the dragon watching her. She slowly approaches but doesn’t get too close. “So,” she says hesitantly, “Where will you go after you leave here? What will you do?”

She replies, "Away from where the humans have moved into. I was thinking of heading up along the northwestern coast of what you know as the Pacific Ocean. Humans have shown little interest in the region and I believe that the elves of the Harda, Kwakiutil, Tlingit and Tsimeshein tribes would be good companions for myself and my child until it is old enough to fend for itself in South America." 

Ruby looks at the little monster and laughs to herself. As far as she was concerned all babies were little monsters. "Well, I guess you know what you are doing. We have injured the other spirit and hope it cannot return. We also hope the other hunters will follow it but I suppose we can't count on being that lucky. I still don't know why you chose us to do this but hopefully we can succeed."

Nanuet manages to find a spot with some relatively soft dirt. He lays the quiver with his arrows nearby then kneels down close to the earth. He takes the vial that was given to him by the druid from a small leather pouch and whispers a prayer as he opens it. He pours the dark liquid on the ground and stands back to observe.  Nanuet sees that the liquid mixes with the sand below into a type of paste and the color changes from dark blackish-maroon to more of a maroonish-red. 

Nanuet hesitantly takes an arrow out and dips it into the muddy mix. He then lays out a rag and places the arrow on it gently. One at a time he coats about a dozen of the arrowheads with the dark red mixture and places them on the cloth. He then wraps the cloth around the arrows being very cautious to avoid the dangerous arrowheads, remembering what the druidess told him. 

About half of the liquid still remains, so he covers it over with brush to prevent anyone from accidentally stepping in it.   He climbs to the top of the cave and finds an area where he can hide while still viewing the mountainside leading up to the cave. He takes out his rifle and lays that next to him as well as his shortbow and the coated arrows. He unfurls the cloth so that the arrows are readily available should they be needed. As he is doing this he repeats the chants of several of his shaman prayers to himself, preparing them if the need arises.

Katherine was sitting cross-legged in the back of the cave, her slim spellbook in her lap. It was the first time she had dared to remove it from her room at the El Parador, but they were to be here for several days. Without it she would be no help at all. 

The other spell she had learned that morning was mage armor, but it would be more important to enlarge Chester so he could use the cannon than to protect her. After a little while she felt she had successfully committed what she needed to memory and closed the book.  Kate took a deep breath and walked over to where Storm stood near the Earth Spirit. "I hope you know how much I hated to....To leave you there. No matter how I try, I cannot think what we could have done differently. I'm sorry."

Sonoma looks to Chester "I have no idea if we will see any other groups but I assume that we might after all we were seeing some of the more practiced hunters we still have no idea where Buffalo Bill Cody's group is and they aren't really good hunters so they will likely follow the pre-laid trail that brought the rest here only slower."  Chester replies, "And with his large group, we'll probably see or hear them before they notice us."  

Sonoma says, "A lot will depend on how well those hunters do tracking the monster in the meantime we need to keep an eye out and try to keep her and the baby safe hopefully they will be able to get away soon."  Chester comments, " That's true. But even if we keep the hunters away from Kinepeikwa and the baby, eventually the Chimera will try again. So we might have to kill him. But, I guess first things first. Do you want to stand guard with Nanuet? I think I have things under control here." 

"So," Ruby continues as she walks closer to the dragon. "What's it like being a spirit? I mean, having to protect a whole continent, or whatever it is you do..." The more time goes by the less hesitant Ruby becomes as she walks closer to the dragon. "And I'm curious, what's it like being a, um, dragon..." Ruby is standing right next to the dragon at this point and starts stretching out her hand. 

Storm only nodded, her eyes serene. Kate wanted to ask about speaking with the dead, but she kept looking at the bullet hole in the centaur's forehead. Could she stand to see Tom like that? A wound in his back where Morgan Earp's knife plunged in?  

Kajika had said Storm was still here because her purpose had been unfulfilled. Katherine couldn't think of a purpose for which Tom would have needed to hang on. They had spent the better part of year preparing for his death together, and said their good byes on the train platform when he left Boston. That the death had come after they thought the risk was gone, that it had come in a different manner shouldn't matter.  Kate turned slowly and went back to her place on the cave floor. She pulled out the strips she had ripped for bandages and began to neatly roll them, hoping she wouldn't have need of them. 

Kate watched as Ruby stretched out her hand and touched the dragon. It watched her, but didn't stop her. But it was an old creature. Perhaps it understood wonder. Kate watched the small Chimera. It's eyes followed Ruby as she moved. Whatever answer the dragon gave to Ruby's question, Kate couldn't hear it. 

She didn't mind. Silence was comforting. This time, even before a fight could start, Kate had found that calm place. What would happen, would happen. She found herself fighting off the urge to sleep and got up to stretch her legs.  She peeked out from behind the canvas and saw a puff of dust down the mountain.  She let the canvas fall shut again. 

"Ruby, there's more people coming up the mountain," she said quietly.  A half-mile down the mountain comes the sound of horses and a cloud of dust is seen rising up from beneath the trees. The direction is different from the way that Comstock and his friends had ridden off.

Ruby has a hard time breaking away from the stare of the dragon. She finally pulls herself away and makes her way out of the cave. She climbs up to above the cave mouth and rechecks all the guns she has with her, then waits.

Nanuet directs his attentions to the new group heading up the mountain. He asks Chester and Sonoma to keep an eye out elsewhere in case there was more than one group coming. Nanuet checks that the rifle is loaded and repositions the arrows so that they are easily within reach. He risks standing up to get a better look at the approaching group, but will not risk his cover for long if he doesn't get a better view right away. The cloud gets closer as do the sound of the mounts. In another minute they will break through the tree line.

Kate pulled out Tom's pistol and took a deep breath. She stayed behind the canvas for now, watching through a small crack between the canvas and the cave mouth. She carefully slid the barrel into the crack, being careful not to jar the fabric and cause it to ripple.

Chester comments, "I see them. They're probably a group we haven't seen yet." Chester takes a long look to his left and right. Once he is satisfied that no one else is coming, he'll prepare the hand cannon and his Spencer.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 150. “Attack of the Earth Spirit”, Friday, January 20th * 

The men break through and it isn't who they were expecting. Heading in there direction are seven mounted United States cavalry soldiers including three ogres riding ogre-mounts. Chester recognizes the leader of this group as his former commander, who he had the confrontation with on Main Street a week-and-a-half earlier. They ride up the mountain in that direction.

"Hey Chester!" Nanuet whispers. "Those look like soldiers. I think those are the guys we saw in town a while back. Do you know any of them? Did you hear about them being involved in this hunt at all?"  Chester hisses back, "Yeah. I know them. The leader is my former commander. We didn't get along at all. He was in town a while ago asking about the stagecoach robbery that we were caught up in. Bill didn't tell me that they'd be involved. Could be that they're trying to keep us poor folk safe from the monster."   

Kate listened to Chester‘s answer and wasn't sure whether to put the pistol down or not. The soldiers might try to make them leave, or at least put up a fuss with Chester. She sighed. She'd almost rather it had been someone coming for a fight.    Ruby sees the soldiers and sighs before grabbing the rifle and climbing down from her position. She walks a bit away from the covered opening and waits for the soldiers to approach.  Nanuet comments, "How did they know where to find us? I guess they must have somehow followed the creature or the other groups to this spot. Should we announce ourselves and greet them?"

The soldiers close to 100 feet. Each of the soldiers has a weapon in hand and at the ready but are not yet pointed towards the party. The Lieutenant calls out "Lay down your weapons."  Nanuet speaks from behind the rock where he is taking cover. "Mr. Soldier, why do you come here?  Kate pulled the barrel of the pistol back inside the canvas and held it at her side, continuing to watch.

Chester calls out from his position, "What's going on Lt.? We're looking for the Chimaera. What brings you all the way over here?"   Nanuet states, We won't lay our weapons down, we are doing nothing wrong."   The Lieutenant replies, "Doing nothing wrong? Like protecting the cowboy gang perhaps. We know they're up in these hills somewhere around here. Maybe you're part of their group. Weapons down, we're coming up." The seven soldiers pick up their pace as they continue to climb the mountain towards the group.

Before speaking Ruby uses her quick hands to get her rifle behind her back. Seems the soldiers haven't noticed her yet.   Using her charms she states, "Do we really look like members of the Cowboy Gang? Why would we want to hide those fugitives? If you remember they tried to ambush the stagecoach we were on last week. Believe me, if we saw them we would turn them right in."  Nanuet states, "Sorry Mr. Soldier. No cowboy gang here. We hate the cowboy gang too! They shot our friend Mr. Jake. I am saying this to you, you might be sorry if you come up here. There are things here you may not want to see."  

The soldiers continue to close and they near the ledge by the cave mouth. The Lieutenant says "You're being on that stage could have been a set up. They've hit two Tombstone stages in the last week, the last one just yesterday. We've tracked them to this area." An ogre wearing corporal's stripes gestures to the tarp covering over the cave and says something in the Ogrish language. The Lieutenant replies in the same language and they all stop.  Chester strains to hear what they are saying. While he's doing that, the ex-soldier tries to hide the cannon under some rocks. 

Three of the soldiers point their weapons towards the party on the ledge while the orges draw their weapons in the direction of the cave.  "Can't say I didn't warn you." Nanuet says in a no nonsense tone.
"Alright then, why don't you make sure we aren't hiding them in the cave, since you don't believe us. But one of us is in there, let her come out." Ruby calls for Kate to get out of the cave.  Kate took a few steps back from the canvas and shoved the pistol in her pocket. "I'm coming," she called with an exaggerated yawn. 

"What's going on?" She shouted as she ran over to her spell book and shoved it into one of the cracks in the cave wall, hoping the soldiers wouldn't find it there if they came in. She then rumpled up her hair a bit, hurried over to the canvas, and pushed it aside.  She widened her eyes as she looked at the solders. "What is going on?"   Ruby replies to Kate. "Well, they think WE'RE hiding the cowboy gang in that cave." Ruby shrugs. "So they are going into find out if we are or not. I told them we aren't."

"The cowboy gang?" she repeated incredulously. "Us? I don't even know how you all convinced me to come up here and hunt for this monster. I would have turned you all in to the madhouse before I'd agree to do anything with the cowboy gang."  Nanuet turns to Chester and whispers "I am glad you left the Army Mr. Chester."  Chester replies, "So am I. So am I."  

Lieutenant Oscar Gamble orders two of the soldiers to go check out the cave. Two of the ogres move the blanket aside and go in while the others continue to cover the rest with their weapons. The next two minutes pass very slowly until the ogres come out and announce that the only thing in the cave are the group's horses.  Gamble gives Chester a nasty look and then says "What were those cannon shots we heard coming from over here?" Chester replies, "We were using some dynamite, Lieutenant. That's probably what you heard.” 

Nanuet puts down his rifle. While ducking down to put the rifle on the ground he loosens his knives in their sheaths and then gets up and makes his way from above the cave mouth to where the soldiers, Ruby and Kate are.

Storm walks through the canvas and stands in full view of the soldiers glowing with an unworldly light a beam showing through her head where the bullet lodged in her brain causing her death  In a voice full of the power of the other world and the earth spirits she protects she speaks in Ogrish  “This is not the place you seek.  The evil ones you seek would not tread on my holy grounds.  These people are here because I have need of them here.  Seek the evil ones who caused my death to the south east of here.”

The very superstitious ogres all begin to shake. Gamble sees that they are about to desert him so to save face yells "Mount up men, we ride to the southeast." As quickly as possible they then make their way down the mountain.   Nanuet also gets the shivers. The sight of Storm in her solid form with the bullet wound is enough to shake him.  Chester asks, "What's going on?" Then he looks down at Storm. "Oh, right." Louder, he yells at the retreating soldiers, "Thanks for stopping by Lieutenant."

Katherine sat down with a thump as the soldiers thundered away. She stared at Storm. "Thank you, I don't know what we could have done. Shooting soldiers is a bad idea." She slowly sunk her head into her hands and struggled to stay in the here and now. "I don't know how much more I can take," she muttered.  Storm tells her, "You will take what you can and go on.  You have become an amazingly independent woman who your husband would be proud of.  You are the butterfly that emerges from the cocoon.  Your wings are still wet but you will fly with all the power of the winds in time."

Nanuet says, "Miss Kate, maybe you should take some rest. We don't all need to be awake right now. Have some hot tea and try and relax and rest."    He bows to Storm. "Thank you Storm, your aid is welcomed and needed."  Katherine lifted her head up and pushed herself off the ground. She smiled a sad little smile. "Perhaps he would. But I don't think flight is in my future quite yet. Maybe I'll just start with that tea."   Ruby finds a boulder and sits on it, rifle in hand, waiting for the next situation to arise.

Nanuet peeks his head into the cave to see what happened and where the dragon went.  Looking inside the cave Nanuet notices that it now only goes back fifteen feet and then ends in a solid wall. The only thing inside the cave are the horses.  "What happened here? Where is the dragon?" Nanuet makes his way further into the cave and begins feeling the walls. He knows that there was a much larger cave here not too long ago. 

She pushed aside the canvas again and went into the cave, which suddenly stopped fifteen feet back. Kate laid her hand on the wall, testing to see if it was an illusion or stronger magic.  The wall fades away as do the horses. Nanuet sees that the dragon and her child are where they had been all along. The horses are still way back in the back of the cave. She tells Nanuet "I am not without powers of my own. We needed those people gone quickly, they would have only been a distraction. I'm sorry to have to tell you this but my mate is returning."

Nanuet turns to Kate "That tea will have to wait Ms. Kate."  Nanuet then scurries out of the cave and shouts "The Chimera is coming back, everybody get ready! Chester, get that cannon out, we are going to need it.” "Damn! I knew one shot wouldn't scare it off long." Chester pulls the rocks from atop the cannon. He loads it with two lightning shells. "I hope this will do the trick."

Nanuet climbs back to a spot above the cave mouth and gets the bow and one of the arrows that had been soaked in the muddy red mixture. He begins to scan the sky to see if the creature can be spotted.
Ruby doesn't move from her rock outside the cave, but looks around to see if she can spot the creature.  Kate hurried back out of the cave, strangely glad to have something to focus on. She walked as close as she could to Chester without climbing up, ready to use her spell to enlarge his body.

The next ten minutes pass as everyone waits in anticipation. The shape of the chimera then emerges, flying over the peak of the mountain, 600 feet back and 200 feet above where the party is. They notice that the goat head is dangling lifeless to the side of the creature's head and it is also bleeding from a cut on its neck. Gripped in its right front claw is the severed head of one of the bugbear creatures.  It closes to around 400 feet and then banks higher and to the left. The previous hand cannon wound is still visible but it is no longer bleeding from that spot. It begins to let out a loud cry from the dragon's head followed by a roar from the dragon's head.

"What kind of range do you have on that thing Chester?" Nanuet yells. "It needs to get a lot closer for me to have a shot with the bow. I dipped the arrows in the liquid I got from the druidess but I can't reach it that far away with a shortbow."  Chester replies, "Pretty far. It's based on a ship cannon after all. But Riley's right. Without practice, I don't think I could hit him at this range. Question is, do we want him to come closer so I can?"  Riley says "Earlier when my second shot missed the shell continued on for a good half mile before it hit an outcropping on the next peak and exploded. Range isn't the problem, it's aiming and shooting the damned thing."

Nanuet states, "Well Chester, feel like giving it a go? What's the worst that happens? You miss and have to reload. Let's see what that thing can do!"  "I could enlarge you now, but it only works for a couple minutes," Kate said to Chester. "Do you want to give it a chance to get a little closer?"

Ruby sees the bugbear head in the creatures claws. "Eww, nasty," she says outloud to no one. She remembers Jake's lesson with the rifle and that it can shoot that far, so she gets behind the boulder and rests it on the rock, waiting until she has it in her sight to shoot at it. She doesn't think she'll do much damage but maybe she'll get it's attention and it will fly closer so Chester can shoot it.

The party then notices some more movement higher up the mountain. A group comprised of a human and four half-ogres climb up from the opposite side of the mountain. Two of the ogres are carrying the barrel of a five foot long cannon. A third ogre has a pair of cannonballs. The walk until they reach another ledge, some 250 feet back and 100 feet higher up than the party. The ogres begin to secure the cannon in place with some wooden braces. The human has a long rifle which he starts to sight onto the dragon. The remaining Ogre begins to wave his arms and then starts to levitate up in the air.  Up until this point they had been focused entirely on the dragon and hadn’t noticed the party on the ledge below strategically placed behind the rocks.   The levitating Ogre now sees them and points this out to his allies. 

Nanuet says, "Well that just might work too. There cannon is big, but it must be hard to hit a flying target with that thing. But hey, if they want to help hunt this thing down, I'm all for it."  The Chimera makes and sudden turn and goes into a dive, not unlike that of a falcon diving towards prey. It initially appears to be heading in a direction that will take down the mountain and away from both groups but then shifts in a ninety-degree turn once it has closed to around 300 feet from the party and dives directly towards them, quickly closing to 150 feet. Up the mountain the three ogres attempt to load and shift the cannon while the human hunter takes aim with his rifle. The levitating ogre pulls out some type of wand.

Ruby starts singing some words of encouragement for herself and the rest of her friends and will shoot if the creature gets close enough to really threaten them.   Nanuet waits until it closes within 120' then fires his shot. He then begins firing rapidly using the arrows that have been dipped in the muddy liquid. 

Nanuet states, "Not so sure we will be the ones who decide that. Miss Kate is ready to enlarge you so that when it flies closer you can try and shoot it. I am in the same bind as you. My bow could reach that far, but I would have no chance to hit it. Just be ready!"   Kate says, "I don't think it's going to get any closer, and they're going to start soon no matter what."  The dragon continues to circle overhead.  Kate took a deep breath and began her incantation. The gestures were expansive to match the spells intent. A few moments later Chester's body filled out and stretched until he was twice his normal size. "That's all I can do," she said, exhaling heavily.

Chester says, "Thank you. That should help me hold this thing. Watch out. I think one of those ogres can use magic, too. It might try to use some on us." Kate nodded to Chester and moved back to shelter behind a large boulder. She only had the energy left to perform minor tricks with magic, and her pistol would never reach far enough. She dashed inside the cave and came back out with her hands full of bandages and crouched back down behind the boulder.

Chester draws a bead on the Chimaera and fires when he feels it it right. A lightning shell arcs towards the beast. Chester grunts from the recoil and thumbs the second trigger, loading the second lightning shell.  Chesters shot flies directly towards the creature and his aim is true. The shell strikes the dragon's head directly in the eyes just as a spout of flame is starting to emerge from the creature's maw. The shell strikes with even greater impact than normal given the speed that the monster is traveling opposite it and the ensuing explosion leaves nothing of the dragon's head than a stump. 

Equally fantastic is the aura of silvery-blue lightening that simultaneous to the explosion envelopes the monster's back and wings, the lightning traveling up the thin bones between the wing folds. While the wings appear to still be intact they no longer appear capable of supporting flight and the creature drops to the rocky mountain below. 

It hits hard and then rolls down the mountain forty feet before coming to a stop beside a boulder. It lies lifeless for around a minute, then surprisingly begins to stand as the lion's head raises up and roars in defiance. This is short lived as Nanuet's arrow pierces its eye. Three more arrows strike the creature, two penetrating it's back. 

The party on the ledge then sees the ogre with the wand float past them as it levitates down the mountain and towards the monster. The ogre uses its wand in a rapid back-and-forth motion to send three consecutive fireballs into the already dying monster, after which the burning husk moves no more.  Nanuet lets forth an unbridled war cry, pouring forth all of his emotions into the outburst.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 151. “I have a bad feeling about this...", Friday, January 20th * 

Ruby watched Chester and Nanuet take out the Chimera with pleasure and relief. She gets up from behind the boulder she was behind. Then she saw an ogre start shooting fire out of a wand and becomes very concerned. She keeps her eyes on him and keeps her rifle ready.  

Chester lets loose a whoop as the monster crashes to the earth. "Huh. I wonder how we can claim the bounty. That group isn't going to be too happy with our poaching."  Without taking her eyes off the ogre mage Ruby replies to Chester, "I think we'd better just let them take it. I don't think that guy looks like the type to negotiate. I have a bad feeling about this..."   Chester unloads the shell from the hand cannon and packs the weapon in its case. He shakes his head. "Whew. I never thought I'd be happy to have used a Navy gun. It sure packs a wallop." 

Kate says, "Ruby's right. The bounty isn't important, it's not why we're here." Kate looked over at the other group. "Let's hope they only care about the money and not a solo kill."   Chester looks back at the fallen spirit, "That sure would have earned us a pretty penny." 

Nanuet gathers up his rifle, but leaves the soiled arrows behind. He scrambles down the mountainside until he reaches the cave mouth again. He enters looking for the dragon. "Your mate lives no more!" She says "I know, I sensed it. Your friends should brace themselves, the earth is about react to the passing of one of its spirits." 

Nanuet beams. "You are safe from him now. There are others who would hunt you though, you should stay here, hidden from their view."  She states, "Yes, he was leading them back here."  Nanuet replies, "Why don't you hide yourself like you did with the soldiers. Of course, we'll stay until the danger passes, but that would help us greatly."   Chester enters the cave and says, "Ma'am. You and the child should be safe for now. Those hunters should be happy with the first monster they find."

The man and his three half-ogre companions climb down the mountain in a hurry, leaving the cannon behind. It is unclear whether they are heading towards the carcass or the party on ledge as they are both in the same general direction from where this quartet had set up the cannon. The half-ogre with wand continues to levitate downward towards the creature, landing beside it.

The human and the three half-ogres bypass the party and head down to the body. The ogre mage casts some sort of ice spell that extinguishes the fire. The four examine the charred husk. While it probably isn't the trophy they were seeking, especially with the central dragon head now missing, it is still impressive enough to have stuffed and displayed. 

The human leaves one of the half-ogres by the body as he and his three companions start to climb back up the 150 or so feet to where the party is. They are all dressed in regular cloth and wool clothing. Each is armed with hunting knives, one or two revolvers as well as a rifle, a shotgun or both. But for right now all of their weapons are still holstered on their belts or strapped across their backs on a strap or fastened alongside backpacks. The ogre mage, however, continues to hold the fireball wand in his hand.

Ruby, who is still positioned away from the mouth of the cave, steps forward a bit. She keeps her rifle down and tries to keep it positioned behind her but she is still ready to pull it up at a moment's notice. She puts on her charm and diplomacy and concentrates on talking with the human. 

"Can you believe that hideous creature? We have no idea what it was but it looked like it was going to attack us. We thank you for your assistance in destroying it, you must be very skilled hunters to take down such an animal. We are very lucky that you were here to help." She steps forward and offers her free hand. "Ruby West. And you are?"

"Beauregard Dodge" he states in his rich Carolina accent. "So, you say that you're not with any of the hunting parties?"   As they are talking the ground begins to shake.   "Nice to meet you Mr. Dodge. No, we're not with any of the hunt.... " Ruby starts her introduction but the ground starts to shake. She quickly looks around at the area to check for possible disasters.

When the ground started shaking Kate got back behind the boulder and got down on the ground, knowing there was no way she was going to be able to keep her balance.  The shaking intensifies and everyone present soon realizes that they are in the midst of an earthquake. Some up the rocks higher up in the mountain being to fall and roll down in the direction of the group.

"Kate! Get out of that cave!" Ruby yelled. She keeps her eyes on the falling boulders and will jump out of the way if one gets too close. She also keeps her eyes on Mr. Dodge and his companions if she can.  Dodge yells "Are you crazy lady?" as some large rocks roll by causing most of the group to quickly move out of the way. "That cave is the safest place to be right now! Come on boys," and he starts to move in that direction.

Ruby gives a quick laugh while dodging some rocks. "I might be crazy, but if that cave collapses, and it probably will, you'll be dead or at least trapped for sure."  And as if on cue, the roof of the cave collapses, with at least a ton of rocks and dust falling down and blocking what had been the entrance. Ruby, Chester, Riley and Nanuet are still outside. Kate had been near the entrance and the collapse would have definitely killed her. Sonoma and the dragon were both further back in the cave but may have also just been killed.

"Kate!" Ruby screamed out as she started to try to dodge the falling rocks running to get as close to the cave mouth as she could. She gets near where the opening was and realizes that anyone standing there would be dead. "Damn it! damn it damn it!" she repeats over and over again looking for any signs of Kate, or even slimmer chance, Sanoma.

As Ruby looks closely for signs of anybody still alive she then notices a shimmer of magic. She concentrates further to see that the tarp covered cave still stands, the collapse having just been an elaborate illusion. 

The earthquakes end. And Dodge says "Guess you were right about the cave lady." He then laughs and says "Sorry about you friend but that will save you the trouble of having bury her."  She looks to him. "You're sick," is all she says. Meanwhile, twenty feet away Kate is lying on the ground behind the rock and starts to stand up again from where she has fallen.

Chester picks himself off the ground. As he dusts himself off, he says, "Is everyone OK?" Then he looks around and does a head count. "Where are Sonoma and Kate? Are they out here somewhere?" Chester rushes for the cave entrance. Looking at Dodge, he says, "Help me dig. A couple of our friends might be trapped under there."  Ruby grabs Chester as he tries to run by and start digging. "No, Chester, it's too unstable..." She looks him in the eye, giving him the "go with it" look normally reserved for Jake.

Dodge says "Leave her, don't waste your time." He looks further up to see that the large cannon is still where they had left it. Chester growls and reaches for his revolver. Ruby grabs his arm and says, "Kate and Sonoma wouldn't want you to throw your life away. Let him go." Chester lets go of his weapon. "Good choice, young man," says Dodge. "Listen to your friend. I'm not one to put up with too much nonsense. Now if you don't mind, I'll be going. Good day to you."  Chester turns and starts for the rock pile.  

Dodge and his ogres head past the party and climb further up the mountain to retrieve the cannon.   As they walk away Ruby gets very close to Chester and whispers in his ear, "It's magic, I think they're ok inside."  Dodge and his three companions reach the other ledge, 250 feet back and 100 feet higher up than the one that the party is on party. The half-ogre with the wand continues to watch the party while Dodge and the other two begin to disassemble the cannon. Further down the other half-ogre continues to inspect the carcass of the giant chimera.

Kate crouched back down behind the boulder before she could stand all the way up. It was a strange thing to be under illusionary rocks as they fell. And to get up now would expose it all. She kept her breathing as quiet as possible. She listened as the others argued briefly with Dodge. She hated hearing the worry in their voices until Ruby realized it was magic. Still, it was sweet and stupid of Chester to go after Dodge. She kept still and quiet, waiting for the all clear from Ruby.

Once Dodge was out of earshot Chester told Ruby, "Thank Tyche. How do you know this, Ruby? The cave-in looks real to me."  Ruby replies, "Trust me on this. They're fine. But that ogre is watching us. So don't just walk into the cave, now. We can pretend we're digging."  

Ruby just smiles at Chester. "Come on let's dig." They pretend for a while to be moving rocks, while really watching the other party. Ruby realizes that she doesn't actually know where Kate is and start to get worried, but as she looks around sees her head peeking out from behind a rock. She smiles and returns her attention to the Mr. Dodge.

Ruby sees that Dodge and his friends continue to work with the cannon, except for the one with the wand who continues to watch the party. They have removed the large heavy object from both of the wooden braces and Dodge and one half-ogre are holding it up while it is turned around so the barrel is now facing away from the party as the other half-ogre seems to be doing something else to it that from the lower angle the party is she cannot determine .

Ruby keeps watching them, trying to figure out if they are disassembling or setting the thing back up in a different spot.  Chester whispers to Ruby, "What are they up to?" He spots Kate hiding in the rocks, "You had us worried there. Stay there until Dodge and his group leave."  "That was the idea," Kate  whispered as she made herself comfortable behind the boulders. "I'm sorry to have frightened you both." Kate pulled her knees up at her chest and laid her head on them. "At least I can rest a bit now."

The men on the other ledge continue to fiddle with the cannon, which is disattached to the braces and is being held pointing down and away from them. Riley says "Guys, I don't want to alarm you but I think I just saw them load a cannonball into that thing."    "Or maybe not," Kate says in response to her earlier comment about resting.  She pulled out Tom's pistol but stayed down despite her desire to peek. "I'm sorry, I only have the energy left for a few minor spells. You'll have to make do with my poor shooting."

Ruby turns her head towards Chester without taking her eyes off the other group, "You'd better get that cannon back out, Chet, and quick..."  "What in Hades are they doing?" Chester opens the case and removes the hand cannon. He loads two normal rounds into the weapon. "Are they aiming at us?"

"I have no idea, but let's not wait around and be unprepared when we find out..." Ruby glances up and only sees Chester and Reilly. Kate was behind a boulder but still near the cave mouth. She couldn't see where Nanuet went. She figured he was hiding, or maybe making his was up the mountain. She says up to them, "Make sure you aren't all together giving them something to aim at." Ruby glances around looking for something to rest the rifle on if she needs to aim up at the other party.

Nanuet had been shaken by the quake and had tumbled a few feet to an area below the cave mouth on the steep mountainside. He had hit his head so his focus was wavering.  Nanuet was unsure how much time had passed. Minutes, maybe even hours. He thought he heard Chester and Ruby saying something about getting out the hand cannon and another voice mention loading a cannonball. He tried to stand but found himself swimming in dizziness when he lifted his head. He begins to weakly cry out for help, hoping the others will see him.

Chester and Ruby had both focused their attention on the group of hunters. Without the ability to look, Katherine strained her ears to hear what else might be happening. It was strangely quiet except for the metallic sounds coming from the strangers and their cannon. And something else. 

For a moment she thought it might be an animal, but the timbre of the sound was familiar. Chester and Ruby were both right there, and she could see Riley as well. Sonoma had been in the cave and was likely doing the same thing she was, hiding so as not to give away the illusion. The only person she could not account for was Nanuet. "Ruby, Chester, do you hear something? Listen." She heard the voice again. "Where is Nanuet?"

Riley points and says "It's the Indian guy, Nanuet. Looks like some rocks fell on him when the earth shook." Riley heads over towards Nanuet to help him up. Chester continues to load the hand cannon, having gotten one shell into the main chamber and grabs for the second shell to load into into the reserve chamber. 

Up the mountain Dodge and one of the half-ogres change places, Dodge moving to the back and the half-ogre moving over to one of the side trunnions (the side holders that typically rest the weapon onto the wheel base). The five-foot long barrel is still pointed down and away from the group. The half-ogre with the wand continues to watch the party, moving over to the end of the upper ledge but still a good 230 feet away.

Being father away from the group, Ruby didn't not hear Reilly's comment about Nanuet. She continues to watch the group above, unsure of what they are doing. Every once in a while she looks down to make sure no one else is approaching from below.

The two half-ogres pivot around while holding the weapon by the trunnions. They now point the barrel of it directly towards the ledge that the party is on. It is hard to see Dodge as the half-ogre on the left and the canon shield him from their view. The other half-ogre still stands at the end of the upper ledge holding his wand.

Even laying down Nanuet can see the cannon being pointed towards them. He wonders if one of his spells will help but realizes he doesn't have time to figure out if it will. From the ground he starts his incantation, using the same spell he used the day Jake got shot, aiming for a spot directly under the ledge the other party is on.  

Sonoma hearing Nanuet begin a spell begins to chant hoping to add to the strength of whatever he may be doing and protecting both the group and the earth spirit in the cave.  The dragon tells Sonoma "He seeks to move the earth. He has not the power by himself, but this is the one area where my powers are the strongest. I can assist him." 

Ruby hears Nanuet start casting a spell although she doesn't see him or know what he is doing. She quickly looks around and sees the cannon now pointing towards them. After the comment Dodge made about Katherine getting buried Ruby lost any of patience she would have had for him or his friends. 

She looks around and sees a big boulder to lean her rifle up against, her gun was already prepared she just needed to get to the rock. She knows the ogre with the wand is watching them so she quickly moves to the rock, uses the boulder for support and shoots at the ogre with the wand, hoping her lessons with Jake have paid off. "Get close to the cave!" she yells out to her friends. "And Chester, blow them off the mountain before they do the same to us!"

He replies, "You don't have to tell me twice, Ruby. Watch for the ogre with the wand." Chester calmly loads the second shell into the chamber. He mutters to himself, "When did I sign up for the artillery?" Once the hand cannon is loaded, Chester aims for the half-ogre to the left of the field cannon and pulls the trigger.


----------



## Silver Moon

Chapter 152. “Ogre Battle", Friday, January 20th 

Nanuet notices that his necklace glow increases in intensity to a brightness equivalent to looking directly into the sun. Oddly enough, the glow has no ill effects on him, although both Riley and Chester are momentarily distracted by the brightness. His hands then begin to glow as well, but it is not the tourquise color of the healing spells, instead they begin to glow a bright red. As he touches the ground he sees the color flow into it and up the mountain in the direction of the other ledge. 

The boulders beneath and supporting the upper ledge then glow the same bright red color and then transform, but not into the mud that he is expecting to see. Instead, it turns into the magma of a volcano and the rock above begins to desolve and crumble, the magma splashing up between the cracks. 

One of the half-ogres is caught beneath a now forming crack in the upper ledge and falls into the magma for a quick but very painful death. The half-ogre on the other side dives off of the ledge, falling twenty feet to the mountain below which he then begins to roll down. Much to everyone's surprise the cannon remains where it had last been, levitating in the air and still pointing towards the lower ledge. Dodge has wrapped his hands around the rear of the weapon and is holding onto it for dear life, dangling in the air as the magma pool speads a mere four feet beneath his shoes. The ogre mage rapidly levitates through the air towards him, ignoring the splashing magma below as he grabs his master. 

Ruby's shot at the ogre mage missed. She then hears a shot from further down the mountain where the other half-orge was. A bullet enters and immediately exits through her right upper leg, managing to miss the bone and major blood vessels but causing major pain . She leans against the rock to keep from falling. 

Ruby feels the bullet go in and out of her leg but at first does not realize what happened. Then she starts to feel a searing pain in her leg and when she looks down she sees blood starting to seep through her pants, flowing out the bullet hole left by it. The pain is excruiating and she falls to the rock next to her for support, letting out a string of unlady-like explicatives. 

She looks down the mountain to see where the shot came from and sees one of the half ogres there with his gun, shooting at Chester who came flying off the ledge. Using the rock for support she picks up the rifle and shoots at him, letting loose a few more choice words.

Chester's shot then fires. He had not been enlarged this time or well braced and the recoils sends him sailing backwards and off of the ledge, dropping the hand cannon as he falls. He rolls down the mountain for fifteen feet, banging his head against several rocks. He hears the sound of the round exploding but his view of the highest ledge is now obstucted by the one with his friends on it. 

"Blast it," yells Chester as he goes flying off the ledge. After he lands, he rubs his head and feels a big knot forming on his forehead. "I guess you boys didn't want to share the bounty." A bullet shot from the half-ogre down by the carcass then strikes against a rock just above Chester's head, narrowly missing him. He scrambles behind the nearest rock he can find and shakes his head to clear it. Once he can see straight, he draws his Remington and returns fire at the half-ogre by the carcass.

As the hand cannon fell Riley made a wild dive through the air to grab it. He manages to catch the gun in midair as he sails off the front of the ledge and into the open air as he then begins a forty-foot fall to rocks below. 

One aspect of Riley's dreams that he had not shared with the others is that they all ended the same way, with his death. There were many variations as to how he died. In some he was killed by the team with the giants, in another he took a gut shot from Buffalo Bill Cody and in several he was killed many different ways by the three headed-dragon. The common theme in all of them was that he died a meaningless death, too afraid to act. That was what had tortured him the most. 

The last day few days had been surreal for him. All of these people who he met were willing to sacrafice themselves for a greater purpose. It was these people who Kajika said that he needed to learn from. He was still destined to perish on this trip but that death would stand for a greater purpose. 

He thought that he had already achieved that when it was his shot that struck the three-headed dragon, but in truth, that shot had mearly been one of self-preservation. The soldier Chester had been away at the time and the weapon was the best thing around to save Riley's life. Once Kate cast the spell on him he was committed. He felt momentarily proud, but then the creature returned. Riley cowered in the far corner of the ledge while the others attacked and killed it, his only contribution being in telling Chester about the weapon's range. 

Riley spent the next half-hour feeling ashamed of himself. He watched as Chester selflessly reloaded and fired the weapon, and was shocked when the recoil flung Chester back to his probable death. Something in Riley's mind snapped at that instant. He saw his one act for redemption and took it, leaping towards the falling weapon. 

The fall to the rocks below lasted but a matter of seconds but to Riley it was as though life now moved in slow motion. With perfect clarity he surveyed the surroundings, seeing the half-ogre that had dived from the upper ledge now standing and pointing a shotgun across to where Ruby stood on the lower ledge, with Kate and Nanuet also both lying within the shotgun's range. Riley's left thumb clicked the lever that ejected the spent shell and slid the reserve shell into place. 

As the ground came near Riley steadied his aim towards the half-ogre and fired. Riley's final sight was that of the shell exploding against the half-orge's neck, blowing the creature to pieces before it had a chance to fire the shotgun. Riley then fatally struck the ground.

Chester's shot hits the half-ogre for a massive explosion, blowing away the creatures right arm, shoulder, lower jaw and upper chest. The levitation spell remains in the effect and his not being grounded causing him to sail back thirty-five feet and into the mountain wall. He releases Dodge as he sails back but the temporary assist was enough to allow Dodge to pull himself up and onto the rear of the cannon still floating in the air.

Chester's shot misses the half-ogre, who dives behind the Chimaera's body for cover. He watches Riley fall and, amazingly, fire the hand cannon at the other half-ogre. The ex-soldier sees Riley hit the ground below him with a crunch. He says to the doomed man, "Riley! Don't you die on us. That shaman won't be happy. You didn't have to risk your life for that gun." Chester recocks the hammer on his revolver and fires again at the sharpshooter.

Nanuet is still a little fuzzy and the mass confusion around him doesn't help. He looks around for his companions and remembers that Ruby has been shot and that Chester fell.  "Anybody need healing?" he yells out excitedly, finally standing on his feet and dusting himself off.

When it came, it came faster than Katherine could have imagined. The waiting seemed so long, and the shooting went on for a few seconds. With only Dodge himself left, Kate grabbed the bandages and crawled out from the illusion toward Ruby. "They both need you, but I can help Ruby and I won't be able to help Chester up. I don't think Dodge is a problem right now, he's preoccupied with not falling." Kate started unrolling a bandage but Ruby pulled back. "Not now, Kate. Get back to the cave!"

Nanuet looks around and sees Chester and Ruby firing down at the dead three-headed dragon with an occassional rifle shot back firing back from that direction.   Looking the other direction he sees a badly wounded half-ogre over three hundred yards away on its remaining hand and knees, apparently searching for something among the rocks. 

Nanuet remembers the new pistol that he recently acquired. He pulls it out in hopes that it hadn't gotten damaged when he fell and begins shooting at the human. He yells for Kate to get Ruby into the cave. He then looks over his shoulder towards the direction that Chester fell and begins making his way toward him. 

The only other person is the human named Dodge of is sitting atop the cannon, which is levitating in the air and still pointed towards the lower ledge that he is standing upon, Ruby and Kate both nearby. Nanuet makes eye contact with Dodge Dodge who yells back "You killed my sons. I'll see you all in Hades!" Nanuet then notices a spark of fire in the man's hand that touches the rear of the cannon.

"I don't believe in Hades," Kate muttered to herself. "Ruby we have to go, now! We don't want to be anywhere near here when that thing goes off." She tried to wrap her arm around Ruby's waist and pull her away, hoping she wouldn't resist.   Nanuet continues to shoot at the human, looking back and forth between him and Chester.

Nanuet empties the pistol of ammunition but given his inexperience with the gun and the very long distance between him and his target none of the shots connect. The cannon thunders, the recoil knocking Dodge off from it. The southern plantation owner falls into the magma beneath him, joining his half-ogre son in death. 

The cannonball strikes the ledge, shattering it into multiple pieces and causing another landslide. Kate and Ruby were both headed back into the cave when the ball stuck, rocks and debris knocking them to the cave floor and hitting both Ruby and Kate. Nanuet was near the edge of the slab that had been the ledge and is thrown from it, falling and rolling down the mountain to a point near where Chester is at who gets hit by some rocks. Any hopes of Riley having survived the fall are dashed as several tons of rock wash over him and bury him from sight.

Kate got herself back up and went for one of the packs. Jake had been thinking of this expedition, and had bought supplies. She had some cuts and bruises, but she could still move alright. She reached the pack and pulled out the rope.   "Ruby, honey, we need to get Nanuet and Chester back up here. Can your heal yourself a bit? It'll be quicker than me bandaging you up."  "Sure, Kate." She watched as Kate took the pack out of the cave to help Nanuet and Chester. Ruby took in a huge breath. She was in bad pain and didn't feel like singing, so instead of working on the spell she closed her eyes and rested for a few moments.

Katherine went as close to the edge of the cave mouth, the ledge that had been next to it having now collapsed, carrying a rope. She looked for the most stable boulder she could find and wrapped the rope around it several times, leaving plenty of rope free on each end. She tossed it over down to Chester and Nanuet. 

"I'm not sure how hard that climb will be, use the rope to help you," she called down. She took a moment to look farther down the mountainside where Riley lay beneath the rocks, the same fate that for just a moment the others thought had befallen Kate. Praying wasn't part of her nature, but she hoped that whatever came after he would find peace. 

She sighed and went back to the boulder. There was no way she would be strong enough to hold the rope for the men. Wrapping it around the boulder should have made it stable enough, but she sat down on the free end of the rope for good measure.

Chester and Nanuet stay huddled behind the rocks. There has been no movement or gunfire from the area of giant chimera for several minutes now but they assume that the half-ogre sharpshooter is still hiding behind it and waiting for a target. 

Up at the cave mouth Kate scans the area as well. The magma has now started to cool down and is changing color from red to black. Further over the mortally wounded half-ogre mage appears to have succomed to his wounds and is lying draped over a rock, blood still pouring out from the missing upper right side of his body. 

Around three-quarters of the mile down the mountain she sees dust rising up over the trees heading in their direction at a good pace which based upon the prior arrivals of both Comstock's group and the soldiers and the directions they left she recognizes this as the sight of yet another group of mounted riders heading their way.

Nanuet assessed his wounds before trying to stand. He had some scrapes and bruises, but nothing too serious. Chester was nearby and seemed to be in similar shape.  

He knew the sharpshooter was somewhere below, but there had not been a shot fired for some time. Sonoma's invisibility trick would have worked nicely, Nanuet made a mental note to try and learn that one someday. 

"Chester, can you climb?" Nanuet asked the wounded soldier. "If you need healing first I can do that, otherwise I think we need to get moving." Just as he finishes saying that he notices the tell tale cloud that indicated more riders were approaching. "Yeah Chester we need to get moving now, we have more company."

Kate backed up a few feet and said into the cave, "More riders coming up the mountain, I can't see who it is yet." She pulled Tom's pistol out of her pocket and watched the dust cloud.

Ruby opens her eyes hearing Kate's words. "Crap," Ruby says outloud to no one. She tries to concentrate on her song to heal herself but is having some difficulty through the pain in her leg. She stops singing and shuts her eyes tight, clearing her mind. She opens her eyes and tries her song again. 

The spell has the intended effect of healing over the wound and erasing the pain, leaving behind only two small purple-and-yellow bruises where the bullet had entered and exited. She finds that she has no difficulty walking again, and only feels a minor irritation from where the wound, comparable to the feel of an insect bite.

The dust could gets closer and the rumble of galloping horse hooves now begins to echo through the valley. At the sound of the approaching horses the half-ogre by the chimera's carcass decides to make a break for it. He has approximately 600 feet of fairly open rocky ground before he will make it into the relative safety trees below. He is still holding his rifle in one of his hands as he runs but is not pointing back, though he does occassionally glace back in the direction of where Nanuet and Chester are.

Ruby stands and is surprised at how well her spell worked. She looks to the back of the cave, to see if Sanoma, the dragon and the baby are ok. She then walks back to the front of the cave and looks in her bag at the dynamite she brought with her. Now that the cannon was gone they might need it, so she quickly got all of it together and ready if necessary. 

Then she picks up one of her other rifles and heads out to stand next to Kate. She looks at the pistol in Kate's hand and laughs. "Jake must have not given you too good a lesson. Try this instead," as she hands Kate the rifle and some ammunition. "It's only one shot before you have to reload it." "I know this won't reach," Kate said, indicating the pistol. "But it's all I had. And I hope we won't be needed to shoot at all. If we're lucky, it will be Senor Bolivar and his group." Kate slipped the pistol back into her pocket and held the unfamiliar rifle instead.  Ruby glances down the mountain to take note of Nanuet and Chetser, then Ruby waits to see what will emerge from the trees.

Nanuet takes a quick look at Chester's wounds. "You should be fine to climb up there, with those new riders approaching we need to be able to defend the cave." Nanuet helps Chester get up the rope and back to the cave mouth. He then proceeds to climb up the cliff face using the rope as well. His arms and legs ache as he climbs, but he grits his teeth and pulls himself back up to the cave mouth. 

Taking a quick look he notices that the riders will be upon them soon, so he climbs back up to his spot above the cavemouth where his weapons and hiding spot were. Nanuet first reloads the pistol and tucks it back away, fumbling with the unfamilar weapon. He then makes sure his rifle is loaded and ready to be fired and lastly checks his shortbow and arrow supply. He still has 8 of the arrows coated in the reddish mud nearby and several more untainted ones as well. He lays the bow down, takes up his rifle and watches the approaching riders.   The half-ogre makes it into the trees a quarter mile south with just seconds to spare before the riders charge out from the trees a good four-tenths of a mile further west of him.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 153, “Buffalo Bill", Friday, January 20th * 

There are a total of sixteen riders the emerge from the forest.  They are mostly human but a few wood elves are with them. Although they have not encountered him yet, based upon the outlandish spangled yellow coat, oversized hat and flowing locks the party can deduce that the man leading this group is the now famous actor, storyteller and ex-solider who goes by the name Buffalo Bill.

Ruby looks to Kate. "I suppose we're going to have to deal with all the groups hunting this thing, eh?"   She replies, "I imagine so. But since we don't want the creature for ourselves anyway, I don't see why there should be a problem. They want it, they can have it as far as I'm concerned. We might have a bit more trouble about the dead bodies."

Sanoma comes to the front of the cave and takes a good look at the oncoming group.  She comments, "I think we may be in luck. I know one of the men that the actor hired.  As a matter of fact I made a fairly large purchase from his flock. If we do this right we may be able to get out of it as long as Buffy Bill gets the credit for slaying the monster"  Kate replies, "I don't care who gets the credit as long as it's dead. He can throw himself a parade and I won't argue. I just want to be done and go home," Kate finished in a tired voice. "Best we don't hide, they might think we were trying to ambush them."

The riders slow as they take in the scene. The curvature of the mountain does not afford them a good view yet of the dead monster and their attention is all focused upon the cannon floating eight feet up in the air above the cooling pool of still glowing and steaming magma. The group cautiously rides towards that spot, slowing as they see the two dead half-ogres but not approaching either body. They dismount a good forty feet from the magma and carefully approach towards the cannon, rifles in hand.

Nanuet is not near Sonoma but he can make out some of her comments. The idea of a non-violent encounter with these men appeals to him. "Magma, dead half-ogres and floating cannons must make some sight." Nanuet thinks outloud. He decides to stay put and keep an eye on the group, rifle in hand.

The men attempt to get closer to the cannon but the rock surrounding it is still too hot. They then follow the line-of-sight from the direction that the cannon barrel is pointed. The ledge that had been by the cave is no more, the pieces of it having slid down the hill. They then spot the chimera carcass another 200 or so feet beyond. Bill lets out a cry and he and his men charge on past and over to the creature. Nobody is watching the cave at the moment, allowing anyone who wishes to to climb down.

Sanoma looks at her friends "what do you think? now is the time to get down there and try to cover our backs. The other thing is that wand might still be there too, oh and the sharpshooter with the rifle so we really should warn them at the very least" With that she starts to head down the mountain "Storm will you keep the dragon safe I'll try to send this group on their merry way. Send us some kind of signal if you see another group coming"

Kate exclaims, "Wait, Sonoma, I..." But Sonoma was already on her way down the mountain. Kate wasn't entirely certain what Sonoma intended to do, but she knew what Dorita would do if Sonoma got hurt and found out they let her go down alone. Katherine began to clambor down after her. "What do you mean by 'cover our backs?'  The elf replies, "There are a bunch of dead bodies with bullets.  The dragon surely didn't do that.  We need to convince them that the other group got hurt in the cross fire of all of us working together to take out the monster."

Kate replies, "You don't think they'll believe they attacked us in a disagreement about who got the carcass? I know we shot first, but once there is a cannon pointed at you I think the intent is fairly clear." Katherine continued behind Sonoma. "But I'll follow your lead."

Sanoma quickly makes her way down the rope. Kate and Chester follow. This movement catches the attention of Buffalo Bill's group, who have now surrounded the dead giant chimera but none have gotten close enough to touch it yet. They cautiously watch as Chester, Kate and Sanoma begin to move fowards. Chester spots where the custom-made case for the hand cannon has fallen to but opts to stay clear of it at the moment, as it is partially covered over with rocks and dust so is not likely to be noticed by anyone else.

Sanoma, Kate and Chester approach the group of men around the monster's body. The one who recognizes Sanoma whispers something to one of Buffalo Bill's men, who then whispers something to Bill.   Chester grabs his rifle before following Sanoma and Kate down the rope. "I hope you know what you're doing, Miss Sanoma. By the way, I've met Buffalo Bill before. He was the chief of scouts when I was in the Fifth Cavalry. This was a few years ago, so he probably doesn't remember me. It shouldn't be too hard to convince him to take credit for the bounty."  Nanuet keeps vigilant watch over his companions from behind the rock above the cliff face. He crosses his fingers in hopes that they are saying the right things, whatever they may be.

Buffalo Bill steps forward. "Hello, William Cody. We heard your cannon roar all the way from the other side of the mountain. I see that one or more of my rivals decided to also hire people who knew these parts. I see two of Dodge's force lying dead over there and the head of one of Big Jim's force in the creature's claw. Which of those groups are you working with? And what exactly happened here?"

Sonoma states, "It is true that we are from the area and know some of the individuals that were hunting the monster. It was a fierce battle with many people on all sides working to take down the great monster. I am greatly relieved that the dangerous creature is dead and our ranch and farmlands will now be safe.  Without you chasing the monster to the cannon I doubt the creature would have ever been taken down. Do you not wish your photographer to place your picture with the prize?"

It takes Bill a moment to process through exactly what she has just said. He then says, addressing his comments to Chester, "Well, I'm glad that my group was able to herd it for you. I'm just sorry we were a bit late for the final takedown. Yes, I do believe that a picture is in order." 

He has his personal photographer begin to set things up. Bill then points to the cannon and says to Chester "I understand your need to use some magic to eliminate such a powerful creature, but others might not be so inclinded. You'd better deactive that thing before anybody else arrives."   Chester says, "Oh yes, that. Let me talk to the boss, in private. We don't want our secrets getting out." Chester brings Sanoma aside. "Um. Miss Sanoma, How are we going to get that cannon down? Do you have any magic that can do that?"

Kate bit her tongue. How rude to ignore Sonoma and talk instead to Chester, as if Sonoma wasn't even there. She looked back up at the floating cannon, trying to remember if Mr. Gonzales had told her of any ways to stop a magical effect, or if she had any idea of when the effect might wear off on it's own.

Sanoma directs her first statement to Bill Cody "I fear the cannon is not ours but the group that had the human and ogres in it. I will see what I can do to deactivate it for magic is frowned upon in this area but I really don't know how it works I will need to wait until the gound cools of course." 

Sanoma speaks loud enough for Cody to gather all of the details while seeming to speak mostly to herself. "It was such a sight to see! The cannon blasting and then the earth turned into a molten lake from the power of the creature in its death gasps. The others in that group mostly fell to their death except for the human who was able to grab onto the cannon as the earth fell away from his feet. The cannon swung as he gripped it, dangling above the molten pool until he could hold no longer aadn fell to his death." 

She looks directly at Cody "It was a fearful and deadly enemy that you have vanquished and I fear what may follow to pick it's bones in these parts the sooner it is gone the better" With that Sanoma heads over to the cannon. She tries to deduce a way to even get to it as way as to find a way to obtain whatever makes the cannon float. The ground beneath is cooling but is still in the range of 150 degrees, too hot to walk upon.  

Sanoma tries to keep herself out of the limelight as much as possible while looking for the wand that the ogre used to take down the monster and keeping an eye out for the sharpshooter.  Ruby has made her way down and is also searching the area for the wand.  Katherine kept back and quiet. Sonoma was spinning a story, and Kate wasn't much of a liar. She made sure to stay out of the camera's range, although she was certain the shots were carefully orchestrated. 

Cody didn't seem to interested in the activities of anyone who was female, so she slipped away from the group a bit and kept an eye out for the sharp shooter. Considering the father's attitude, she imagined the son wouldn't think twice about risking his life for revenge. A shiver went down her spine thinking of thier poor mothers. Her father had been an abolishonist; she knew what happened to the slaves of men like Dodge. She wasn't sure if it was a good or a bad thing that she felt no sorrow or regret about Dodge's death.

Buffalo Bill dispatches a contingent of his men to ride to the town of Dos Cabezas to obtain something to move the monster with. He spends the next half hour being photographed with the carcass. The picture taking is then interrupted with the unexpected arrival of the hunting party with the giants, climbing down from higher up the mountain. 

All six members of this group are wounded. One of the giants has his arm in a sling made from ropes and blankets. The other giant has bedsheets tied around his chest, with blood seeping through it. He is carrying a blanket wrapped body in his arms. One bugbear is now mostly devoid of fur, it having been burnt away and leaving only black tufts. The other bugbear has a splinted leg and requires assistance from the ogress to walk. She too is wearing bandages. The hunter who Cody called Big Jim has a splint on his arm and a bandage wrapped around his right leg. 

They approach the dragon and silence falls over all present. Jim and the charred bugbear move foward and pry apart the claw still clinching the head of the deceased bugbear. The giant sets down the blanket and unwrapps the headless bugbear inside. The charred bugbear places the head atop the body and then carefully rewraps the body in the blanket. The giant then picks it up again, cradling it in his arms. 

The hunter named Jim walks up to Cody so that their faces are only inches apart, causing Buffalo Bill to back up. Big Jim gestures to the cameras and says "Do I need to destroy those, who can I trust your word that there are no pictures that show my friend's head in them." It takes the very intimidated Cody just a fraction of a second to reply "None will ever see print. You have my word." 

The hunter says something to his companions in a language that none present understand. They turn and begin to walk away towards the forests. Big Jim then turns and points to the monster and says "The head that looks like a goat was our kill. I expect to be paid one third of the bounty." He then turns back and walks away. They are out of sight before anybody speaks.

Chester asks, "Who was that, Buffalo Bill? And what where those things with him?"  Bill  replies "That was Big Jim MacCluskey. He's a big game hunter, made a name for himself in Africa. The ogress is his assistant and some say his mate. The others are creatures from the southern continent of Antarctica. Too bad he wouldn't allow them to be photographed, that would have added alot to the published account of this. I won't be able to use half of the pictures I took earlier either.  Oh, and by the way, you look familiar. Have we met before?"

"We have. I'm Chester Martin. I used to be a scout with the Fifth Cavalry out of Fort McPherson a few years ago. We've a couple times, but we weren't in the field together much." Chester gestures toward the Chimaera. "How'd you hear about this beast? It must have been some invitation, to bring you and these other great hunters here."

Bill says, "Pleasure to meet you again Mr. Martin. The Fifth Cav, brings back many memories. How did I hear about this monster? My from Mr. P.T. Barnum. He's the one who put together this 'Wild West Safari'. To be to totally honest, I didn't believe that it actually existed until now." Chester replies, "I didn't either, until it came flying down at us. It should be quite a scene at Mr. Barnum's circus." 

Buffalo Bill then asks, "So tell me Mr. Martin, exactly what did the middle head on this thing look like before the cannon destroyed it?"  Chester states, "If I remember right, it was a lizard or something. That cannon did a bang-up job on the monster. So, what are you going to do with it now?"  Bill answers, "Haul it back and give it to Barnum. I imagine that he will have it stuffed for display. I'm sure he'll come up with something interesting to replace the middle head with." 

Another hour passes until a series of heavy wagons and draft horses returns with Bill's other men. They are unable to lift the creature up onto the wagons and have to drag it over to another ledge and roll it onto the wagons below. The men said that they sited a way back to Dos Cabezas wide enough for the four wagons to move side-by-side but the trip will still be tricky. One of Bill's men said "We ran into that Comstock guy in town and told him it was all over and not to bother coming back." 

The sun is starting to set to the west when Buffalo Bill and his enterage make their way off of the mountain. Neither Sanoma or Ruby were able to locate the wand and conclude that it must have fallen into the magma as the orge mage was above that when his arm was blasted off. The cannon remains up in the air, although the soft lava-like ground beneath it has finally cooled enough to we walked upon. They are unable to detect what is keeping the cannon afloat.

Sanoma returns to the cave to speak with the dragon.  She states, "I realize that you may be hungry and I do not want to accidently offend you, however there are two bodies that the spirits of the individuals will have left. I can place them in the earth or bring them to you as I do not know what their burial rights require. Which would you prefer?"

She replies "My consuming them would not be wise. Others of my kind consume the flesh of humanoids but I have always tried to refrain from that behavoir. During a harsh winter some 200 or so years back I had gone many days without food when I came upon a dead elvan body in the woods. I consumed it and for a short period thereafter was overcome by the desire to eat humanoid flesh. I eventually regained by senses and perspective, but unfortantely many dozen elves perished while I was overcome with the instictive desires. It is probably best that I continue to avoid eating such things, my emotions are already in turmoil so I doubt I could control myself."

Katherine hauled herself back up the rope and onto the ledge. She sat there quietly taking long breaths. It was amazing how tiring doing nothing could be. And she felt as if she really had done nothing. Yes, two spells cast, but they could have done just fine without her. Braced against a boulder they could have shot the cannon just as easily. She looked out over the landscape and sighed. The important thing was that the dragon and her offspring were still well, and in no more danger from her mate. 

Kate got herself up and went into the cool darkness of the cave. Their small fire still burned, so Kate prepared that tea Nanuet had suggested a couple hours ago. She retrieved her spellbook as it steeped. She wrapped herself in a blanket to sip it and once it was empty she leaned against the wall of the cave. 

She waited for Sonoma to finish her conversation with the dragon. "We should signal Senor Bolivar tonight and let him know the creature is dead," she said quietly. "The only danger left now should be the half-ogre that ran off into the woods. And we're going to have to figure out how to get the horses down the mountain tomorrow."

Chester climbs up to where Riley fell. He calls over to Ruby, "I don't suppose this is another illusion? Poor Riley. Doesn't look like we'll be able to move all these rocks." He kneels by the pile and places his hand on it. "May Eirene grant you the peace in death you sought in life." Chester rises and looks for the hand cannon. Then he goes back to where he saw the case and retrieves that as well.

It takes a while but Chester eventually manages to find the hand cannon lodged between some rocks. It appears to be undamaged but he decides that it is safer to refrain from any further use of it until after the town's gunsmith has a chance to clean and examine it, realizing that if there are any dents or debris within the barrel they could cause a round to jam and explode within the weapon. He secures the weapon within the case.  Chester tells the group, "This isn't safe to use. So, I hope we don't get any more people trying to kill us." 

Ruby finds a pouch with spell components in the general vacinity of the orge mage's body. Lodged between some rocks near the body she finds what appears to be some type of magical amulet, possibley what he was searching for when he died of his wounds. She does not find the wand. 

Maska tracks the trail of the half-ogre that had managed to get away for about half a mile finding that it continues down the mountain. While it is possible that the humanoid could feasibly come back to the area the party concludes that it has probably fled the mountain. 

Watches are set up as evening falls upon the mountain. The dragon tells the party that her child will be strong enough for them to leave on the following day. As four of the five hunting parties have now concluded the hunt it should be safer for them to travel although she still has concerns about both the army soldier and this group of outlaws both being in the area.

Chester comments to the centaur spirit, "Well the soldiers are spooked by Miss Storm here, so they shouldn't be a problem. The Cowboy Gang is a different matter. But we can't worry about them yet. They may not even be in the area."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 154, “The Protectors Arrive” , Saturday, January 21st, 1882, 12:15 A.M.*

The night goes on. Shortly after midnight Kate is on guard duty, watching from the mouth of the cave, when she sees some riders appear at the tree line. They are following the wagon ruts left by the caravan that hauled away the chimera, tracing the trail back to where the creature had initially fallen. Storm Golden Eye appears beside Kate and says, "It is your friends from South American. They have questions for you about how the earth spirit died."

Kate replies, "Storm would you wake the others, let them know that visitors are on the way? They don't have to come out if they don't want to, but they should know," she said quietly to Storm's spirit. "I should at least guide them." Kate began an incantation and four balls of light appeared in front of her. They floated down the mountain toward the men and once they were noticed, Kate had them lead the men up to where she stood in front of the cave mouth.

Storm gently shakes Chester. He awakens with a start and reaches for his rifle. "What's going on? Is something wrong?" The centaur replies, "No, your weapon is not needed. Katherine's friends are coming to the mountain. She felt you all should know." "Thank you, Miss Storm." Chester puts fresh wood on the fire.

The men ask permission to come up and Kate lowers the rope. Some of Kate's companions have awakened by the time all four men have climbed up to the cave. Seeing the dragon Antonio de Surce says "So the earth spirit to be protected still lives. That is good. We will help to keep her and her child safe." 

The human William Miller says "We saw the body of Ihuaivula, the killer of my uncle. The human named Cody tried to take credit for killing it, but he had neither the weapons or any spellcaster among his group to have accomplished such a task so we know that he was lying. Will you please tell us how it was slain?"

Kate replies, "I'm sorry for the falsehood. Some things happened here that Cody wasn't prepared to deal with. Earlier today the creature flew above, trying to draw the hunting parties here. Mr. Riley shot at it with a hand cannon we acquired and hurt it, but not enough to kill it. 

Later on Mr. Dodge's party arrived and started setting up a cannon a little farther up the mountain. The creature returned, and Chester was able to shoot it with the hand cannon again, this time with magical ammunition. Dodge's people used a magical wand of fire to strike it. Nanuet used a special paste on his arrows that was also very effective. Between us we brought it down. 

Afterward we talked to Dodge, but there was an earthquake shortly after the earth spirit died, and that ended the conversation rather quickly. He and one of his sons went up to deal with the cannon while one stayed with the carcass and the other watched us. We suspected they were going to attack us, but we didn't want to fire first in case we were wrong. But once the cannon was pointed at us his intentions were clear. There was a fight. Dodge and two of his sons died, the other ran off into the mountains. 

Mr. Cody came along before we could do any cleaning up. We didn't want another altercation with a hunter, and we didn't want him asking too many questions about bodies with bullet-holes in them, so Sonoma talked to him and led him to believe he could take credit and we wouldn't argue. Since our only goal was to protect this dragon, we have little care who claims to have slain the creature." 

Kate sighed. It was the most she'd said in days. She hadn't realized how tiring talking could be. "We'll be glad of your assistance in protecting the dragon. She says she should be ready to leave tomorrow, but there are still dangers."  Bolivar says "When she and the child are ready to leave we will accompany her for as long as she wishes. We will keep them safe."

Kate answers, "It's comforting to know that she will still have some protection, I know your skills are formidable. Thank you. There's a small fire inside, and tea if you want it. Why don't you gentlemen get some rest before morning comes? I'm sure keeping up with her will require you to be well rested."  Katherine ushered them inside the cave and made sure everyone was comfortable before she went back to her watch.

They sit for a while and enjoy the tea. Miller thanks them for assisting with destroying the killer of his Uncle and says that the man will be able to now rest comfortably. Storm Golden Eye says "That's not how it works." He gives her a quizzical look and then turns back towards the fire.  Kate turned her head to look back toward the cave. "How does it work?" she asked in a flat voice.

Storm replies "With death I made my choice, to stay and be a conduit between those who I watch over now and those that lead the spirits from the other side. I was given a choice and a mission to protect and lead and teach as those from the summer lands see fit.  Most who die move on quickly and peacefully even when their deaths are violent or unexpected. 

It is only with great magics that a choice can be made from your world to stay in it, even after death has come, and the cost is very great to the soul. Often a goodbye will take place at the time of death to a loved one if it is something that has been planned and both people are aware that death is coming, otherwise even the most violent passing is a place of peace at the end."  "Thank you." Kate turned her face back to the mountains and blinked away the tears the clouded her vision.

As she spoke so of death and its meaning the four South Americans turn and look at Storm. Only then do they notice the bullet hole in her forehead and realize that she is more than the Native American centaur that they took her for. They exchange glances but none of them are sure quite what to say. 

The dragon comes forward and in response to their unasked questions says "Storm perished over two weeks ago. She was a priestess of the Earth and was given the opportunity to stay and help assemble my protectors. Her guidance was instrumental in all of you being here now. Without her I would now be the one being hauled away by the hunters instead of Ihuaivula." 

Feeling more comfortable speaking to the giant earth dragon than the dead centaur, Antonio de Sucre asks "I have heard of such things before, but how is it that she can take physical form?" The dragon replies "That is only due to my presence to her. Once we are separated she will once more be closer linked to the spiritual realm, her only remaining bonds to this world being Nanuet and his animal companion." 

The dragon then says to the men "Thank you for agreeing to accompany me. You came here seeking revenge against Ihuaivula. Why is it that you have agreed to help me?." Antonio answers "Nanuet told us of your purpose and how you will teach the next spirit for the South American continent to share your values. We have served as leaders of that land and wish to see it prosper. It is time for the violence and misery that has held the continent in its grasp for the past several centuries to come to an end. Anything that we can do to facilitate that is worth any sacrifice that we can give, up to and including our own lives if necessary." 

She replies "It should not have come to that. I believe that we can be mutually helpful to one another. I know the land of North America as well as any creature living on it. We should be able to travel unhindered to my next destination, the Canadian province of British Columbia. But the movement of the humans is unpredictable so this journey is not without risk. Your company would be greatly welcomed."

Kate listened to the men and the dragon speaking of things that she had never imagined a month ago. Traveling with one who had been dead, protecting an Earth spirit, and sitting with men who had once ruled countries. Vaguely she knew these were amazing things, there was wonder in them that should excite her. Kate tried to focus on the conversation. "I hope you will return to Promise City someday. I'm sure my teacher would pleased to see you again, as would I. It has been my pleasure to meet you. And you," she said to the Earth spirit. "It is good to be reminded of how much there is in the world that I have yet to learn."

Ruby had slowly woken up when she heard the last group was coming. She sat up and stretched but her body told her she should still be sleeping, and the bruise on her leg hurt. She wanted nothing more then her bed and some whiskey. She listened to their conversation for a while, but all the talk of saving the world bored her, so she grabbed her legs and pulled them to her and put her head down in her lap. She wondered if Jake had returned yet. It had been 5 days now and he should be back. She would be so happy to get back to the Lone Star and see him. With that thought she turned toward the wall and laid back down, and went back to sleep.

Watches continue throughout the night comprised of one party member and one from the South American group. The night passes uneventfully. Guards continue into the morning but since there is no immediate need for anyone else to be up they let the others sleep. It is close to 9:00 AM when the baby chimera lets out a loud cry that wakes everybody who is still asleep. The mother apologizes for her infant, stating that it was hungry. He is already eating solid food and gobbles down a stockpile of salted meats that she had gathered together prior to its birth.

Chester wakes with a start at the sound. He grabs for his rifle again, but relaxes slightly when he sees it was just the baby.  Ruby hears the child's noise and sits straight up, wide eyed, obviously startled. She calms down once she sees everything is under control. She slowly gets up and makes her self some of Dorita's tea then waits, for what, even she wasn't sure.  

Seeing the creature eat Chester Chester inches away slowly from the baby. "Wow. That's really… nice. Does he eat, umm, a lot?" She replies "Well yes, after all, he has three mouths to feed. His body also has three stomachs. I'm glad you friends are joining us for this journey. I'm sure they will be very helpful in finding game for us to eat along the way."

For a moment, Kate had thought the Chimera's cry was part of the nightmare she had been having. None of her dreams were pleasant anymore. Being woken by the child was a relief. She rubbed the sand from her eyes and sat up. Even with it's three different heads and frankly, monstrous form, the foreshortened features of the creature gave it a childlike look that appealed to Katherine. She quickly pushed down the feelings of longing and sorrow that welled up. "It seems very sturdy, and certainly has a powerful voice," she said. "A good start for South America's new steward. Who will influence that continent until the child is able to do it?"

"I wondered about that myself" Bolivar comments. The dragon replies "The continent is bordered on both sides by two great oceans, each of which has its own spirit. They will help watch over it until the child has been taught what to do by me and is old enough to protect and defend himself."

"Well, if today is the day, I'd best go out and see how we're going to get the horses back down the mountain. The terrain has changed quite a bit since we came up here." Kate headed out to what was left of the ledge and looked at the mountainside, trying to determine whether the animals would be able get down in any way.

The group discusses how to get their horses down. The dragon offers to assist but the horses are too afraid to allow them near her. Carlos Wyman says that he has some spells that might work, but that they might be needed to deal with the still levitating cannon instead. 

Eventually they come up with a plan using blankets, ropes and saddles to make up harnesses to lower the horses one-by-one. The dragon provides the strength needed to hold and lower them while Sonoma calms each animal. Once the mounts are all down they are moved off a safe distance. She then uses the harness system to lower her child before climbing down herself. 

Wyman examines the cannon as best he can from the ground, unable to determine what is holding it up. He casts a Levitate spell onto himself to get up for a closer look. He then casts a Detect Magic spell, which reveals four invisible magical devices fastened on the device, each a round disk approximately five-inches in diameter. He has everyone move back when he casts a Dispel Magic spell onto it, the cannon crashing onto the volcanic rock below. The disks are now visible and no longer levitate, although appear to still be magical. He says that there are probably control words needed to activate them.  

Ruby looks at the discs curiously. "I wonder what kind of magic that is?" she says out loud to no one. "Could be useful though..." She snaps out of it and looks to the dragon. "So, is it time to go?"

The dragon says "Yes, best not to stick around here in the open given how busy it was yesterday. We will probably do most of our traveling at night but with the assistance of these men several miles today are also possible if we are cautious." Storm Golden Eye says "I will accompany you for the first day as well." 

The four South Americans say their goodbyes as well to the party. The British human William Miller tells Chester "We will have to meet again some day. I have some stories of my Uncle that I think a former soldier like you would enjoy hearing."  Chester shakes Miller's hand. He says, "I'd like that. I bet he had some adventures. It was nice meeting you and your friends, Mr. Miller. Have a safe trip."

Carlos Wyman tells Ruby "Your friend Gonzalez should be able to help you figure out how to use those disks. I'd like to apologize once again for the disturbance at your saloon. I enjoyed what little I heard of your singing it would have liked to have had an opportunity to hear some more of it." 

"Oh I didn't say we would take them. I mean, we would take them but... " Ruby just stops and smiles at Wyman. "We will take them." Why would they need them anyway, right? Ruby thinks. 
"You don't have to apologize at all for the disturbance as you put it. Those Whipples don't own the place anymore and I hope things like that won't happen now that Jake and I own the place. I do hope you will be able to visit again. It's a shame for you to miss out on my singing!" She gives his hand a little squeeze. "So please try to stop by again so I can finish singing for you. And I'm sure Mr. Gonzales would like to see all of you again too."

Bolivar and de Surce take Kate aside. Antonio says "Goodbye Katherine, I thank you for helping to reunite me with young Consuela. The reunion was a happy one for all of us. The events that you have helped put into motion will be of benefit to hundreds of women in the years ahead."  Kate replies, "I was in the right place at the right time. Consuela is a lovely woman, I'm glad to have played some small part in your reunion. It's good to see people happy." 

Bolivar tells her "After we have helped to bring the dragons to their new home we will travel to Los Angeles to help enlist the labor for the renovations of the hotel and restaurant. Are there any messages you would like for us to bring to your friend Maggie Whipple?" 

"Ah, yes, thank you. I'll write something, if you don't mind waiting a few moments." Katherine went over to her bag and wrote a note to Maggie on a piece of paper ripped from her journal. There wasn't much to tell, as she hadn't seen Maggie's family after Maggie left. She waited a few moments after writing it to let the ink dry and folded it carefully. 

"Thank you," she said as she handed the letter to Senor Bolivar. "I know she will do well. I wrote it, but tell her I miss her. It's been a pleasure meeting you, I hope we'll see you again. Thank you for taking this to Maggie, and for letting me be part of helping those women, in whatever small way I could."

Before they head off Storm Golden Eye asks Nanuet to join him for a few minutes. She places her hands on his shoulders and says "Thank you for all that you have done. It was unfair of Geronimo to ask you to take on my responsibilities. Your work here is more than I should have asked of one person and you have performed admirably in these tasks. Please give some thoughts as to what you wish for your future and I will do what I can to assist you to achieve that. We will meet again although I will no longer be in a physical form at that time." She then kisses him lightly on both of his cheeks.

He states, “Storm, I have done little in the repayment of your life that you gave for my selfish reasons. I proudly take on any responsibilities that you had in life, it is the least I could do. I appreciate your kind words, they bring me much honor. As for my future, I do not know. I have always been a traveler, a wanderer if you may. I like it here, although it has been a busy place over the past couple of weeks. At the moment I plan on trying my hand at ranching and expanding my shaman skills, but I am not sure for how long that will appease me. I am glad to hear that we will see each other again. Your influence and guidance have been good for me.”  

Storm and the four South Americans depart along with the dragon and her infant.  Kate watched the creatures fly away low over the trees as the men kept up moving along the ground. She breathed a sigh of relief and turned back to the cave. It only took a few moments to douse the small fire and collect her things. She lifted the saddle bag over her shoulder, wincing a bit at the weight on her still-bruised shoulder. "Everyone ready?" she asked as she went over to shimmy down the rope.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 155, “Going Home” , Saturday, January 21st, 1882, 10:00 A.M. * 

Once the visitors and earth sprit have departed Chester, Katherine, Nanuet, Sonoma and Ruby get their horses ready and plan to depart the mountain, situated three miles northwest of the town of Dos Cabezas.  Kate checked one last time to make sure the magical disks were packed away as well, then pulled herself onto Meribel's back. 

"I am definitely ready to get back," Ruby quickly replies. She takes one last look around to make sure she didn't forget anything then follows Kate down the rope. She gets onto her horse and waits for everyone else. When they are all down and ready she asks "Everyone all set?" and she starts off.  Chester checks his gear for the third time. "I'm ready when you are. Be on the lookout for the Cowboy gang. If Gamble was right, they're in the area."  "I had forgotten about them," Kate said, and shifted Tom's pistol in her pocket for easier drawing. 

As they prepare to ride off there is a sudden twenty degree drop in the temperature and a wind picks up.  Kate looked around the mountain, thinking a sudden storm was blowing up. "What's going on?"  "Um, is it me, or does anyone else feel a chill?" Ruby looks around quickly to check the area. "Maybe we should hurry and get into the trees..."

"Um, is it me, or does anyone else feel a chill?" Ruby looks around quickly to check the area. "Maybe we should hurry and get into the trees..."  "Snow? Does it snow in Arizona? This mountain isn't that high...." Kate looked around her. "We should move quickly. If this gets bad we might wish we'd never left the cave." Ruby replies, "No, it doesn't snow in Arizona. This must be because of the passing of the spirit. Oh I hope it doesn't get much worse." Ruby pulls up the collar on her jacket and continues to ride on.

Chester comments, “I think we should try to get to Dos Cabezas. We're not ready for snow.”  They ride on for another half hour in the snow. Once they get below the highest elevations the temperature is slightly warmer, with the precipitation changing to freezing rain, which they conclude is worse.

Kate looked back at Chester through the freezing rain that was quickly soaking her. "We have to get down the mountain no matter what. It may be better when we get to the bottom. We can always turn for Dos Cabezas when we get to the bottom if we have to."  "Good point,” adds Chester.  "Let's try to hurry, ok?" Ruby says through chattering teeth. She picks up her pace and continues to ride on. She starts singing a song about the warm summer winds as she tries to get herself warmer.

They ride on for another half hour. Once at the base of the mountain the precipitation ends as does the wind. The temperature is back to the mid-sixties and the sun is now shining down. They estimate that they could either travel a miles south from here to the town or continue to the southeast for around two miles to reach the road that goes back to Promise City.

Ruby exclaims, "Oh I am so glad that crazy weather stopped. Let's get back home so we can get into our own beds and get some rest."  Chester asks, “So, ladies. Should we visit the town or head back to home?  Kate states, "Well, what do you think? Do we need to go to Dos Cabezos for anything? I'd like to get back to Promise City myself."  Chester comments, "I think we can dry off in the town. I don't fancy riding back to Promise City in wet clothes."  Kate stopped Meribel for a moment and said a short incantation. Chester's clothes dried. "There, all dry," she said, before repeating the process for herself.  

"Home it is!" Ruby said with a smile and guided her horse towards Promise City.   Chester is a bit surprised by the magic, "Oh. OK, then. That's a handy spell, Katherine. Thanks. Let's go home."  Ruby nods her head to Chester and they all continue to Promise City.

After a short while they reach the road. They continue on for several more miles until they come upon a three way intersection, the other two directions being the road that the Wells Fargo Stage travels on between Promise City and Tombstone. On the east side of the road is a sign that all except Chester have seen before. It has an arrow pointing northwest that reads “Dos Cabezas 6 Miles” and another arrow pointing southeast that reads “Promise City 14 Miles” and below that “Galeyville 26 Miles”.

As they turned down the road toward Promise City, Kate looked back down the road that she knew went toward Tombstone. She sighed and looked forward again. Promise City first.  The ride for the next fourteen miles goes by peacefully, which for this group is a welcomed change. The only people that they encountered along the way are a patrol of six human soldiers who they have not seen before. They eye both Sonoma and Nanuet with suspicion but do not prevent them from passing. 

It is shortly before noon when the five ride back into town, the road coming in from the northeast side of town near the east side of Sierra Street and not far from the Gila Belle Mine. Ruby finds it far more preferable to come into town on this road this way rather than on a runaway horseless stagecoach as she and Jake had eleven days earlier.

Riding back into Promise City was strange. Kate breathed a sigh of relief as she realized that she was home. She clucked Meribel into a trot forward toward the El Parador.  Chester comments, "Ah, home sweet home. I'm hungry. Who's ready for lunch?"  Ruby states, "Let's drop of our horses. I'm starving and tired, so lunch and then a nap sound great. But oh, I want to drop off my stuff at the Lone Star first and check on things..."   "What I'm ready for is a bath," Kate said. She added, "Sometimes I think you're a walking stomach, Chester."  He shrugs. "I need to keep my energy up. Protecting spirits is hard work."

Ruby exclaims, "A bath sounds nice too. Ok then, lunch then a bath then a nap.. but first.. I will get to the Lone Star. Sonoma, you'd better get inside." Ruby nods her head towards the door. At this point everyone can tell Ruby is impatient to get back to the Lone Star.  Ruby is convinced to put the horses away first. Grant Keebler is pleased to see them, as they have now been gone for nearly three days. He offers to help with the horses, telling Sonoma "Better hurry inside little lady, your mother has been worried about you."  "I'll meet you all back here for lunch," Ruby says and she starts walking away.

"It's nice to see you, Mr. Keebler," Kate said as she made Meribel comfortable. "You rest a few days girl," she said softly to the mare. "You've earned it." She picked up her belongings and went into the Cantina.  Dorita welcomes them back. She says “Things in town have been relatively quiet for the past three days.”  Chester winks at her. "I bet. Most of the troublemakers were out of town. It's good to be back." 

Dorita adds, “The only excitement at all was earlier that morning, when Army Lieutenant Gamble rode into town with three wounded soldiers after a clash with the Apache up in the mountains.”  
Kate exclaims, "The fool. Isn't there an agreement with the Apache to stay out of their mountains? And if I know about it he certainly should."  Chester states, “We saw him while we were away. I hope he doesn't convince the brass to go looking for them." 

Chester takes the case containing the hand cannon up to his room. I'll have to take that to the gunsmith later. He washes his hands and face, then walks back down the stairs. Kate asks, "Dorita, is your grandfather back?"  She replies "No, not yet. I was hoping that he had joined up with you. So should I start worrying about him now."  "I'm sure he's just helping Maggie get settled," she said quietly and she hoped convincingly. "No need to worry, I'm sure." 

Kate took her bags up to her room and tucked her things away. She put a clean dress in a travel bag to take with her to the bathouse. Instead of going straight over, she went into Mr. Gonzales' rooms and then into his mansion. "Mr. Gonzales?" she called out, not really hoping for an answer. She moved through the rooms, hoping for a note perhaps. 

After a few moments she wandered into the Library and stood staring at the spellbooks. It was tempting to try the location spell he had used to find President de Sucre, but Mr. Gonzales had warned against trying what was beyond her. But her fingers still itched.

Ruby takes her stuff and hurries back to the Lone Star. She gets inside and sees Niles behind the bar. "Hello Mr. Hoover, how are things?" She doesn't let him answer before continuing quickly, "Is Jake back?"  Hoover replies "No Ma'am, I assumed that you had joined him where ever he went off to. Place has been running pretty well the last three nights. I must say, that new singer you found is working out pretty well."

Ruby face drops and she looks away. "Why isn't he back yet?" she says no to one in particular. She is noticeably upset. She furrows her brow and looks back to Hoover. "What new singer?"  Hoover replies, "Why Clarisse Townsend of course. We went without any singer Thursday night, then the Tombstone Epitaph came out on Friday with an ad for this place. Your friend Madge Duprey brought Clarisse over here on Friday to sing until you got back. She did a fine job last night. You mean you didn't hire her?"

"Oh right, it had slipped my mind. Of course. I'm glad she worked out and you approve." Ruby sighs. "I'm going to drop off my stuff, have lunch and a bath, then I'll be back, if you need me." 
Ruby heads back up to her room, and it was just the way she left it. She takes the letter she had written to Jake and throws it on the table with a huff. She sits on the bed for a few moments looking around at the mess before slowly getting up. She takes a few gulps of a bottle of bourbon they had left before placing it back on the table. She gathers some clean clothes together and heads back to the El Parador, looking to join the others for lunch.

Chester waves to Ruby from the table where he is sitting with Sonoma and Nanuet. "Want to join us?"  "Sure Chester, thanks." Ruby takes a seat and quietly eats her lunch.  After a while, Chester asks, "I take it Jake isn't back yet?“  She just nods.

Kate turned herself around and got herself out of Mr. Gonzales' rooms before the temptation became overwhelming. When she arrived downstairs the others were nearly finished eating. She took a seat between Ruby and Chester. Kate states, "I'm ready to soak. Anyone else?"  Chester says, "Sure. I'm pretty dirty now after three days in the mountains."  "Sure, I'm ready. Let's go." Without saying anything else Ruby gets up, grabs her bag and heads for the door.

Sonoma says "Not now, mother needs to see. It does sound like a tempting idea though. I'll probably get one later." She heads off into the kitchen.   Kate comments, "All right, Sonoma. We'll see you later." Kate and Chester then quickly followed Ruby out the door. They walked quietly for a bit before Kate said, "Mr. Gonzales isn't back yet. Dorita said she'd hoped he'd joined us. He must be helping Maggie. I don't know what else could be holding him up. Perhaps he didn't mean to travel with her the way he usually travels."

"Jake's not back either," Ruby replied flatly.   Kate comments, "Well, they did leave together. I would imagine they'd come back together as well. I hope they haven't run in to any problems."  Chester comments, You shouldn't worry. He's a grown man. He can take care of himself."  Ruby answers, "I know he can take care of himself, but if he was coming back he should have been back by now. But let's not talk about it, ok?" Ruby walks a little faster and makes her way into Gilsons.

Laurie Gilson has no problem getting Ruby and Kate into a room but Chester is told that he'll have to wait as all of the rooms are currently occupied. Apparently Saturday afternoon is her busiest time of the week. He eventually get in, having to share a room with the other tub occupied by a human prospector named Drew Gallagher. The girls take much longer baths than he does, so they all finish up at around the same time.

Ruby takes her bath in silence. She examines the huge yellow and green bruise the covers her right thigh front to back with disgust. She finishes and gets dressed quietly before meeting up with Chester and Kate. "I’m heading back to the Lone Star to take a nap. I'll see you two later?" She doesn't wait for the answer before walking away.

Kate felt better after bath and watched Ruby walk away sadly. They were no longer in the same place. The El Parador would be lonely without Ruby and Jake there. She was certain the same worry that was gnawing the back of her mind was bothering Ruby as well. She walked back to the El Parador with Chester. "It seems strange to have nothing to do until it's time to go to the Lone Star for the night. I think I might follow Ruby's example and sleep. What will you do?"

Chester replies, "Not much, I'll brush own my horse then go to the gunsmith. That hand cannon took a bad fall. It's a shame about Riley that he didn't see the results of his dreams."  Kate replies, "Yes, it was a shame. And worse that there was no way we could do anything for him, even a proper burial." Kate sighed.   Chester says, "I guess we'll need to tell his friend, the shaman. Nanuet probably knows how to get in touch with him." 

He pauses, then continues, "Ruby's really worried about Jake, isn't she? Do you know what he left for?"  Kate answers, "Ruby is worried, and so am I. I don't know where he went, or what for. Ruby didn't tell me, and I wasn't really... well, let's just say I don't remember Jake telling me."  He asks, "Couldn't your magic find him?"

She replies, "I'm not that advanced. I just started learning, and spells to locate people are more complex than I know how to perform right now. I wish I could. There are several people I would look for." They arrived back at the El Parador. "I think I'll go lie down, I'll see you this evening."  "Have a good rest. I'll see you later." 

Chester sticks his head into the kitchen. "Dorita, can I have a carrot, please? I want to give my horse a treat." Dorita says, "You can have carrot, if you help me clean the kitchen. I'm not a grocer." "OK, OK. I'll do it. Now can I have the carrot?" She hands him the vegetable and shoos him out. 

Chester goes back out to the stable to check on his horse. He feeds it the carrot. The horse eats the offered treat eagerly. As Chester brushes the animal, he says, "Bet you weren't expecting to see a dragon and the Chimera in the same day, huh. Me, neither." Once he's done, Chester goes back to the kitchen, where he sweeps and scrubs for an hour or so. 

Chester walks back up to his room and picks up the hand cannon case. "Now to take care of you." He goes to the gunsmith only to find out it's closed. "Drat, I forgot it's Saturday. I'll have to find some time later." He spends the rest of the day cleaning his rifle and pistol and sharpening his sword. If it had come to it, could I have fought the beast with this? I'd probably end up like poor Riley. He shakes his head. "Ow. That lump still hurts. I'd better take it easy." 

Kate spent most of the afternoon in a fitful sleep. Her worry about Mr. Gonzales and Jake disturbed her rest, as well as the nightmares that had plagued her for the last week. 

Ruby gets back to the Lone Star and walks up the stairs without saying a word to Hoover. She gets to her room, drops her dress and climbs into bed. It takes her a while to fall asleep but when she does she sleeps deeply. 






It is late afternoon before she wakes. She lays in bed staring at the ceiling for a while before getting up. She takes her time getting dressed and slowly brushes she still wet hair, almost mindlessly. She finally snaps out of it, finishes up and make her way downstairs, looking for Job and Niles.

Ruby sees that Job and Niles are not currently busy. “You two have a moment? I want to make some business decisions.” She sees both of their reactions on their faces, nearly identical. “Yes, I know you have been speaking with Jake, but he is not here right now and I will speak for him. Let’s go sit.” She heads over to the corner and takes a seat waiting for them to follow. 

Ruby begins “I will start by saying the easiest and most profitable for everyone would be if we split the profits evenly, 25% each after expenses are taken out.” She turns and looks at Job. “If you continue to put in your 20%, we would be splitting it and you would get 5% of that back, so in actuality you would only be putting in 15%. Imagine, on nights you do poorly you will still be taking some money home with you. Jake will also put in 20% of his winnings when he plays. What do you think of that idea?” 

Job replies "Let's hold off on finalizing that until Jake comes back. I have a hunch that he might not agree to that. That deal works best unless you happen to be the best dealer in the place. If you can make more than the other two combined then you're better off keeping your own winnings instead of just getting a share." 

The words "What if Jake doesn't come back" start coming out of her mouth but she holds it in. She didn't think she was going to get much respect being just a singer and a female one at that. "Ok, Job, I'll let you work that out with Jake, although he has already agreed that was the easiest plan." 

She quickly turns to Hoover and says, "Niles, you have the liquor. I know you are willing to sell to us at cost. We are open all day now for you to sell. What kind of agreement do you expect in regards to the liquor? We store them here and you get the space to sell it for nothing. Are you happy with adding in those profits and splitting them 25%? And are you comfortable being the manager here on a daily basis? Would you like to add your assistant to the payroll and what can he do?” 

He says "I'm pretty open to whatever you think is fair. I appreciate having a place to work out of after loosing my other shop. And the folks who come here seem to be pretty nice. I also appreciate that we've managed to keep my assistant employed too." 

Ruby smiles at him and continues, “Here are some ideas that we have been kicking around. First, the third floor. I think all the employees should move up to the third floor when it is finished. That would be Jake and I, you two and Jeff Mills. That leaves the second floor rooms open. I am thinking we can use them for private card games, parties, and business transactions that our customers might want to conduct after hours. We can cater them food and offer liquor and if they pay enough even some personal singing lessons,” she winks. “We can maybe also set them up in case some of our more important and trustworthy customers need a place to sleep. I’m not suggesting we become a hotel, but it might be nice to have a room or two available.” 

Job says "Actually, I've been thinking of getting my own place in town. I've been living out of a saloon for almost a year now and would actually like some privacy. I don't have the money at the moment to buy something but I figure I will in a few weeks." 

"Whatever you like, Job. But I'm guessing then that neither of you mind our second floor plans?" 
Job says "Sounds like a good idea to me. I also like your plans of checking weapons at the door, it will let me concentrate more on my card games without having to worry as much about what everyone else is doing at the time." 

Ruby says “We will need to hire a new cook, and someone to clean. I would like to have our food be a good choice for lunch and dinner, and not just something people get because they are here and hungry. I have asked Dorita from the El Parador to find someone for us. I know she will find someone to fill our needs. I will go speak to her later and find out if she has found anyone she recommends yet." 

“Niles, Jake and I have been discussing some options. You currently own a prime empty lot on Main Street. Maybe we could offer it to Mr. Lacey next door? If he agrees to move and you own the land we could plan on expanding the Lone Star. We would, of course, work out some kind of deal to compensate you for the purchase made in our behalf. We could build a secure shed to store the liquor in out back. I think us considering expanding is in all of our interests. The bigger the place is the more customers we can fit in here. We can add some faro tables, maybe craps tables too. I want to have real space for dancing and I plan to make sure my singing is something people just can’t miss.” She stops to look at both men, giving them each a smile. 


Hoover says "Mills suggested that to me a few days back. Nobody's made any inquiries about my lot yet. Lacey's current store is actually bigger than the lot I own but we might be able to also get the lot that the Feed and Grain store was on, which would actually give Lacey more space. Mills says that the way Lacey's store is build it could be disassembled and reassembled elsewhere, so he wouldn't even need a new building, and it would be a better location for his store." 

"Let's work on that then. I'm sure Mr. Lacey can be persuaded." Ruby says, “We also need to decide how much profit to put aside for regular operating expenses. This is one area I have no idea about. Niles, you would know best I think.” 

Hoover says "You folks are too trusting. Didn't I mention that I'm one for wild get-rich-quick schemes?" Job laughs and says "You must be, if you decided to go into the saloon business with a pair of gamblers and a singer."  Ruby forces a smile on her face. "You are too funny. Alright, gentlemen let's have a good Saturday night, shall we?"


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 156, “Ruby’s Rant” , Saturday, January 21st, 1882, 8:00 P.M.*

Nanuet had been his normally quiet self on the trip back to Promise City. He spent most of the trip in the lead scouting the trail. He was glad that the trip was uneventful other than the freakish weather at it's start. 

Once they got back he dined with his companions then spent some time taking care of his mount. He then headed over to the grove and called for Maska. The two spent some time together and then Nanuet spent a few hours resting. 

He awoke and stretched out slowly. He had been thinking about what Storm had said about his future. No revelations had come to him yet. "No rush I guess. I don't think I am going to figure it out tonight." He looked around the grove which was quiet and peaceful, but empty and lonely as well. He knew exactly where at least most of his friends would be so he cleaned himself up and headed over to the Lone Star.

Over at the Lone Star Chester has just arrived.   "Chester!" Ruby had just finished her first set and was starting to feel pretty happy. "I am SO glad you made it tonight. I am doing just fine, and yourself? You want a drink?" She pours him his usual beer without waiting for his answer and offers it to him. Then she pours a whiskey for herself drinking it in one gulp. "You missed me sing, Chet. But don't worry, there is more where that came from."

He replies, "I'm sorry that I missed it. I can't wait until you and Kate perform again. Thanks for the beer." He raises the glass in salute, "Here's mud in your eye." After taking a swallow, he says, "I'm doing good. I lived through all we went through the past couple days. I hope the mother and child get where they're going safely. Kate's friends seem like they can handle anything they come across. It looks like there's a good crowd tonight."  Ruby answers, "Yes, good crowd, and I'd better go and keep them happy. Back to singing!" She turns on her heel, hair flying around, and gets back on stage.

A lone woman who had entered during Ruby's set of songs took a seat near the stage. Before Ruby launches into her next set of songs she approaches the stage to approach Ruby and Kate. They assume that she is going to ask for a request for something to be sung. 

The woman has a soft voice and meekly says "Excuse me, I'm Clarisse Townsend. I'm a waitress over at the Gay Lady. My friend Madge arranged for me do some singing at the Comique on Thursday night. Last night she had me sing both there as well as here since you were all away. Now that you're back it appears that you won't be needing me anymore, so I'll go back over to the Comique. It was nice meeting you."

"Miss Townsend, how nice to meet you, I'm Katherine Kale." Kate offered her hand to shake Miss Townsend's. Her eyes flicked over at the already inebriated Ruby. "I've heard good things about your singing here last night. I think, perhaps now that Ruby is a part owner in the Lone Star there will be nights when she can't sing, and having someone to fill in would allow her more than one night off a week. What do you think Ruby? You wouldn't have to worry about those nights when something comes up to keep you away."

Ruby replies, "Yes, I have been wanting another singer around here. Miss Townsend, why don't you sing the next set and we'll see how you do." She nods and heads to the stage to sing. Ruby sits next to Kate at the piano. "What do you think? Is she cute enough? I was thinking of getting someone who could open for me and waitress at the other times and fill in when I don't want to sing or can't be here.""

Clarisse, who is rather cute and appears to be in her late teens, tells Kate the three songs that she wishes to sing, namely Sweet Genevieve, Champagne Charlie and In the Evening By the Moonlight. Kate is familiar with all three but suggests that she not do the last one, as that is one that Ruby enjoys singing. Clarisse immediately says "Oh absolutely, I'm sure that I couldn't do it justice by comparison. I'll just do the two." Kate suggests that she finish with Whispering Hope, one of her own favorites, which Clarisse agrees to perform. 

The girl acts shy and humbled as she first gets onto the stage, uncertain of where to stand. She begins the words of the George Cooper song, 

_O Genevieve, I'd give the world 
To live again the lovely past! 
The rose of youth is dew-impearl'd, 
But now it withers in the blast._ 

Her singing is faint and hard to hear beyond a few feet from the stage, but as she gets to the chorus of: 

_O Genevieve, Sweet Genevieve, 
The days may come, the days may go, 
But still the hands of mem'ry weave 
The blissful dreams of long ago_ 

her confidence rises and she begins to let the words flow louder from her throat. She finishes the four verses and receives a fair amount of applause. 

Job announces that his table will take a break and he makes a point of walking over and putting a $ 5 bill in the tips cup. That seems to also help the young girl's confidence as she begins the lighthearted comedic bar song. She had sung the first song in a soprano voice but during this next tune her range increases to more of an alto as she sings the popular George Leybourne and Arthur Lee standard: 

_I’ve seen a deal of gaiety through out my noisy life 
With all my grand accomplishments I ne’er could get a wife, 
The thing I most excel in is the P. R. F. G. game, 
A noise all night in bed all day, and swimming in Champagne. 

For Champagne Charlie is my name, Champagne Charlie is my name 
Good for any game at night, my boys, good for any game at night, my boys, 
Champagne Charlie is my name, Champagne Charlie is my name 
Good for any game at night, boys, who’ll come and join me in a spree._ 

By the end of the fifth verse she gets a large round of applause. 

She drops her voice to a softer level and in a voice which captures the attention of everyone in the room sings: 

_Soft as the voice of an angel, 
Breathing a lesson unheard, 
Hope with a gentle persuasion 
Whispers her comforting word: 
Wait till the darkness is over, 
Wait till the tempest is done, 
Hope for the sunshine tomorrow, 
After the shower is gone. 

Whispering hope, oh how welcome thy voice, 
Making my heart in its sorrow rejoice. 

If, in the dusk of the twilight, 
Dim be the region afar, 
Will not the deepening darkness 
Brighten the glimmering star? 
Then when the night is upon us, 
Why should the heart sink away? 
When the dark midnight is over, 
Watch for the breaking of day. 

Whispering hope, oh how welcome thy voice, 
Making my heart in its sorrow rejoice._ 

She quickly exits the stage among more applause.

Katherine's hands stilled on the keys as the last notes died away and Miss Townsend hurried off the stage. Her vision blurred momentarily until the tears in her eyes fell with a light patter onto the keyboard. "Mrs. Kale, are you alright?" the young girl asked as she stood nervously beside the piano. 

Kate lifted her head. "Yes, yes I'm sorry. You sing beautifully. Any problems you had are nothing a few nights worth of singing won't cure. Your style is quite different from Miss West's; you should compliment each other nicely. This is yours," she said, digging money out of the tip cup. 

"I believe Miss West would be glad to have you here. Most nights as an opener for her and then to help with the witnessing, and as the main singer on the nights when she wants to rest her voice or has other business to attend to. Would you be amenable?"

She quickly puts the money from the cup into a pocket of her dress. replies "Well, I would be honored to sing here. I'm not sure if Mr. Lumley would allow me to waitress somewhere other than the Gay Lady. He won't allow any of his singers to sing anywhere else."

Kate replies, "That's sound business sense. I know Miss West will be glad to have you as a singer. I'm not authorized to negotiate for the Lone Star, of course, but I think if you decided you would like to change your place of employment you would be welcomed. For now, let's say that you will open for Miss West, and we will call on you for nights when she would like you to take over. You'll be entitled to whatever tips you make, of course. And you'll receive a wage. I don't know what that will be, I'm sure if you stop by tomorrow Miss West will have it settled with the other owners."  "Thank you, I will" she says before hurrying out the door. 

The remainder of the evening goes well, Job's game wrapping up at around 11:00 PM and Tony's a half-hour later. Collectively they made around $ 300, so $ 60 was put into the owner's share. 
Chester and Kate head back to the El Parador while Ruby heads upstairs to her room.

After a half hour or so alone at the Lone Star, Ruby makes her way to the El Parador and stumbles up to Kate’s room. She not so quietly knocks on the door and waits for Kate to answer. When she does she makes her way into the room and falls onto her bed. She puts a big pout on her face before she starts rambling. Ruby is slightly slurring some words and Kate can still smell the alcohol on her. 

“Can I tell you, I just HATE him right now. Look how he left me, Kate,” Ruby whines, “I bought a stupid SALOON! What the heck do I know about running SALOONS! And today I tried to get some decisions made and they still just wanted to talk to HIM and not me. I moved out of here,” she waves her arms around, “And into the Lone Star where I am ALONE, BY MYSELF. How could he just pick up and leave like that? Oh, I HATE HIM!!” She turns her head towards Kate and says quietly with a sigh. “I don’t think he is coming back. It’s been 6 days already.” 

Kate held back on answering for a moment. "He isn't the only one who isn't back yet. Do you think Mr. Gonzales isn't coming back? Do you really think Jake would invest all that money here and just leave? And what's more, you really believe he would just leave you without a word? I know Jake isn't a gentleman in the way I know the word, but he has his own sense of honor. If he ever decides he wants to be free, he'll tell you. 

As for the men wanting to talk to Jake, if you've been leaving all the business decisions up to him so far, then that is who they are used to dealing with. It's rather a quick change for you to speak for him all the sudden." 

“I am SURE that Jake dumped Mr. Gonzales the minute they got there I have no idea how long Mr. Gonzales was supposed to be gone, but I DO know that Jake said he would be back as quickly as he could and he should be back by now. The money? He can always get more. I think he got there and maybe got himself into trouble, or someone might have convinced him not to come back or maybe he just decided I was too much trouble I don’t think I told you what happened with Adair…” Ruby continues her ramble mentioning how Adair tried to shoot Jake and that Van Horne stopped him, but does not mention anything else about Van Horne. “So maybe he decided better to leave then get shot in the back because of some stupid girl. As for the business stuff, there is no reason why they shouldn’t be able to talk with me. I own a quarter of the stupid place.” 

“He’s the one who convinced me to stay HERE and now he is the one who is GONE, DAMMIT!” Ruby glanced at Kate and realized she didn’t know anything about what had happened last Friday. She decided to shut up right then. 

"You don't think Jake knows how to get himself shot at without you to help him. Believe me, a few bullets aren't going to keep him away. If Jake wanted a quiet life with a perfect little wife, he's still be in Philadelphia. What he wants is a woman like Ruby West. And she is too unique to find another." 

“Are you saying I wouldn’t make the perfect little wife? You sound like my mother…” Ruby says seriously. She pauses a moment then starts laughing. “I’m sorry, Kate but you do,” she says shrugging. When she finally stops laughing her face turns serious again and she looks to Kate. “You might be right Kate, but I’m afraid, what if I’m right? I just miss him and I hate him for that.” 

"Being a perfect wife isn't for everybody, Ruby. I'm not suggesting you should be. And you could be right, but I doubt it. As I said, I think if Jake ever wants to be free he'll tell you, he won't just disappear. As for hating him, well, sometimes that goes along with caring about someone. It's the tradeoff for the happiness." 

“Wife?” Ruby practically spit the words out. “I’m not going to let any man own me, Kate, you must be kidding about that. I mean, it would take an awful lot of convincing and some really good reasons…” Ruby just shook her head at the thought. “I admit, I’m not very good at this caring for other people stuff.” She puts her head down on the pillow. “Can I stay here? It’s lonely over there being alone.”   Kate sat down on the bed and stroked Ruby's hair. "You can stay here. We can be lonely together." 

Ruby was still curled up asleep when Katherine woke in the morning. She crept quietly around the room, dressing herself in the gray dress she had worn to court and packing a simple skirt and blouse in her small travel bag. After she was presentable she pulled out her journal and carefully ripped out another page. The pen made soft scratching sounds as she wrote Ruby's name across the front of the note and folded it so it would stand on the table in front of Tom's picture. It should reassure Ruby that she was indeed coming back. 

Kate stopped briefly to tell Dorita she would be back tomorrow, and slipped out of the Cantina. She went to the Wells Fargo office, bought a ticket to Tombstone, and boarded the stagecoach.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 157, “Red’s Magic” , Sunday, January 22nd, 1882:*

Jake checks his watch upon waking. It reads 11:15. He notices the side panel to Red's room is open and that Red is sitting on his bed reading a book. He glaces over and says "Jacob me boy, thought you were going to sleep the day away! Good morning to ye!"

"Top 'o the mornin' to ya." Jake replies. He gets up, smoothes his hair with his hand, decides it's hopeless without a comb and water, shrugs and goes and sits in Red's room. "You're looking well, sir."

"And to you me boy. Are you hungry? Lunch will ready in around fifteen minutes. Thought we'd do something special for our last meal together for a while."

"You are spoiling me rotten. Let me get cleaned up a bit." Jake gets up and stretches again. "Or should I have said wee bit?"

"I need to change too," Red says. His change, however, is with the Van Horne chain. 

Jake cleans up and gets dressed. "Ready?" Van Horne asks. 

They head out into the Water Hole Saloon's main room and Jake sees a middle-aged woman setting up a table. A nice embroidered tablecloth covers the table with matching napkins, fine china plates and bowls, fine silver and wine glasses. 

A wooden crate is on the floor near her and she reaches in, taking out a platter with a roast ham. She then gets from the same crate a basket of freshly baked bread, a bowl of mashed potatoes, a bowl of mixed green vegetables, and a ceramic crock that she then ladles some soup from and into the bowls. She finishes with a candle in the center of the table which she light. 

She then pinches some powder into the flame and says an incantation that Jake recognizes from when Gonzales did one similar back at the El Parador. "Have a nice meal Gentlemen" she says with a hint of a Spanish accent in her voice. She then departs. The only guard in the room is Richard who says "I'll lock the doors behind me." He departs too.

"Nice spread. Is that the dweomer that keeps others from listening in?" Jake asks O'Brien.  Red is a bit surprised that Jake recognized the spell. "Indeed it is. We should have all the privacy we need but I'm not taking any chances." 

Red gets a new bottle of Kentucky Bourbon and fills the wine glasses of each "Wouldn't want to ruin the mean with wine," he comments. They sit down and dine for the next hour eating the meal.

At the end of the meal Jake proposes a toast. "Perhaps a traditional Irish one. 

May the road rise to meet you. 
May the wind be always at your back. 
May the sun shine warm upon your face. 
And rains fall soft upon your fields. 
And until we meet again, 
May the gods hold you in the hollow of their hands."

Thank ye Jake. I'm going to miss you. This last week has been wonderful, but you have a wife to get back to. Now I do believe that I promised you a story?"

"Story tellin' is thirsty work my friend." Jake tops the glasses and leaves the bottle handy. He sits back and is quiet.

Red exclaims, “Jacob me boy, You’ve been patient for long enough. I suppose that it’s time I told you how my special trinkets came to be in my possession. As you recall, I was shot during the incident in Kansas City. I managed to get out of the city, holding up across the Missouri river over in Kansas City, Kansas. While I recovered is when Armour put up the reward and several bounty hunters flocked to the area to collect. 

I headed a short distance west to Topeka. One particularly skillful and persistent bounty hunter by the name of Thomas Luther Price managed to get a scent of my trail. I tried to shake him by getting on the next train to Denver and then sneaking off the train in Salina, Kansas and then making my way down to Wichita. But less than a week later Price showed up in Wichita, so I was off again, this time running east to Joplin, Missouri. He kept dogging me, down into Arkansas as I went from Fayetteville to Little Rock to Texarkana. I had a close call with him there and only managed to get away because of a jurisdictional issue with the law that temporarily delayed him from crossing over the border into Texas. 

By that point Price was used to my pattern of staying in places a short while and moving on so I changed my pattern, staying in the Dallas area while leaving trailers to indicate that I had moved on. I managed to trick him into several wild goose chases, with him heading off to Houston, Austin and San Antonio while I stayed in Dallas and made a living for myself at the gambling tables. He eventually caught on and decided to stay in Dallas but by then I had managed to lay enough groundwork in the area to indicate that I was hiding somewhere in the nearby towns of Plano and Irving while I then left the area for good. When I hit Abilene I figured I had at least a week’s head start on him. 

That’s where the serendipity came into play and I met my only friend since we were separated. So Jacob me boy, have you ever heard of a man named John Jarrette?”

Jake replies, "The name is familar. I try to keep a name list of gents to avoid, and it rings a bell. Was he one of Quantrill's raiders?"

Red replies, "No, he was a member of the James/Younger Gang. He was the brother-in-law of the Younger brothers, married to their sister Mary Josephine. She died in a house fire and he was believed to have been killed in it too, so he laid low after that. 

He was successful up until the Cajun bounty hunter Jacques Francois DuBois managed to figure out who he was at a Saloon in Idaho. A long distance chase then began, heading down through Wyoming, Colorado, New Mexico and Texas.  He showed up in Abeline around the same time I did. Odd coincidence, but it worked out well for both of us."

Jake asks, "OK, so you Jarette, Price and DuBois all collided there?" 

Red answers, "In a fashion. I always kept my eyes out and saw this guy looking for someone. I asked and heard he was a rancher named Kirkland, but he acted more like a bounty hunter. By this point I'd learned what to look for. Turns out it was DuBois, but in a magical disguise. I figured he was a bounty hunter and I assumed he was looking for me, so I found me a good hiding hole, in a shed down a nearby alleyway. Ran into Jarette hiding in the same shed. We compared notes and realized that two people in our positions working together might just be able to arrange something. 

Took us several days to set it up and I had to make myself the bait a couple of times. I'd been in Abeline for nine days and was starting to think that for once I outsmarted Price, but true to form he finally arrived. The rest was surprisingly simple. 

We let it get to Kirkland that I was meeting Jarette later in back of a hotel, which just happened to be where Price was staying. We then let Price get a good look at Jarette, who he immediately recognized but was momentarily surprised as he had been looking for me instead. 

So we get the two of them into the back alleyway but at opposite ends. Jarrette is hiding at one end of the alley behind a pile of garbage. I'm inside a building opposite him with the window open. Price and Kirkland see each other but don't think anything of it until I rotated  the barrel of my gun, ah, what a distinct sound that makes, caught both their attention. Jarette then yells out "Look out, he's going to shoot." Kirkland attempts to draw on Price, which is the last thing he ever did. I disappeared into the building when the shot rang out. 

We had also made sure that Abeline’s Marshall was also nearby, on Price's end of the alleyway. While he's busy with Price and a crowd is just starting to show up at the Marshall's end of the alley Jarette managed to get away, picking up Kirkland's gun in the process. The magical disguise remains in place on DuBois and people vouch to him being Kirkland. So Price gets locked up for shooting an unknown rancher who was visiting town. His claim of self-defense doesn't hold up since his opponent appears to have been unarmed.  So Jarette and I solved both of our problems in the short term."

"Short term? Is there more or does that bring us to today? I assume the dead man looked like Mr Allister at the time of his demise?" Jake asks.

"No, he looked like Kirkland. Other than grabbing the gun we didn't dare even attempt to get anywhere near the body. I'm sure it was loaded with magic but that would have been pushing our luck. 

No, what the two of us did was get on the first train out of town, before Price could get the law after us to give himself an alibi. Turns out it was an eastbound train. So John and I get to thinking about DuBois, and how we're the only ones who knew that he was dead. John had been doing some checking up on the man hunting him and we knew that he was from near Baton Rouge and was unmarried. 

So a little over a day later we're at this house, tossing the place for whatever we can find that might be magical. We ask around and find out who both his friends and enemies are. Turns out he once killed a close relative of a French wizardess in New Orleans. We visit the wizardess, who is thrilled to hear that Jarrett is dead. For the next few days she takes a look at everything we lifted and figures out how to use it. She kept half of the stuff and we each took a quarter. But Jacob me boy, these trinkets that I got to keep have been more than enough. 

So John and I stuck together for the next six months. Price never caught up with either one of us, although we did have a close call near Austin with a bounty hunter named Irby Cole. That was when Mr. Allison made his first appearance."

"Cole?" Jake interrupts " Wasn't there a bounty hunter by the name of Cole in Promise City recently?"

Red replies, "Yes, that was him. Came looking for Arcade's Gang. But he had seen Mr. Allison before, not Mr. Van Horne. I was careful around him. But the one in town who I've really been trying to avoid is that Scarface Jones. Oh, and you of course, but you still managed to figure it out."

"Scarface? That weasel is tied into this story too?", Jake asks. 

Red says, ""No, just wound up in the same place. I'm surprised you didn't see him in town. Lives at one of the boarding houses and works at the corral. I was just afraid that he would figure out who I was and blow my cover. Jacob me boy, you have to be careful around very intelligent people but you have to be even more careful around the mentally inept."

"You sure got him pegged. Oh, I know he's in town. Keeps trying to get me to help him rob the bank." Jake rolls his eyes. "I'm tempted to set him up and put him away. But as you said, he would probably weasel out in some unimaginable way."

Red states, "Better watch out Jacob me boy, Isby already considers gamblers to be thieves. All it would take is one word from Scarface naming you as his partner and you'll be seeing the business end of a noose."

Jake answers, "I'll be careful. I guess it is time to do something about Danby Scarface Jones. I did give some information to the bank guard to be watching him but nothing has come of that. I won't let that fester." Apparently lost in thought, Jake swirls his bourbon around in the glass a moment before having another drink.

They finish up the drinks and check the time. It is 1:30 PM. "Jacob me boy, ye had best thing about heading over to the train station. Your train leaves at 2:00”

Jake bids him farewell. "I'm sure I'll understand any private messages you send, I always do. Take care, and I'll see you soon I hope." Red gives Jake the Allister chain and says "Try not to use it unless you absolutely have to. Mr. Allister has not been seen yet in Promise City." They clasp hands and then give each other a warm hug before Jakes heads to the station and boards the train that will take him back to Tombstone.

Jake reaches the train station and hands the ticket to the conductor. He climbs on board and takes a window seat in the passenger car, from which he will get a good view of the town an hour later when it arrives in Tombstone.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 158, “Return to Tombstone” , Sunday, January 22nd, 1882, 9:00 A.M.*

Kate was the last to board the stagecoach when Chuck Nevers shuts the door to the stage. There were four other people on board, three of whom Kate recognized. The one that she doesn't recognize is dressed as a prospector, with dusty and patched cloth clothes and a scraggly beard. Another one who she recognizes by face but not by name is a tall handsome young man in rancher's clothes who played at Tony Lucky's table the previous night. The woman on the stage is Vera Blake, owner of the Drover's Hotel, the restaurant where the group got their first meal in town three weeks ago this day. 

But it is the fourth and final occupant of the stage is the one who causes the blood to drain from her face. The humanoid looks in her direction. Kate is attired very differently now than she had been two days ago, and she had never gotten that close to this man, so it is not surprising that he fails to recognize her. But she clearly recognizes this half-ogre as the survivor of the hunter Dodge's party. 

He is also attired differently than he had been two days ago. He is now wearing a Confederate Army uniform, one clearly made for a humanoid of his size. Pinned to the front of his military hat is the Southern Cross of Honor, one of the highest honors that the Confederacy had awarded to its troops. Looking at the creature she can now see that this half-ogre is far too old to have been on of Dodge's sons and concludes that the uniform was the one that this man had worn in the war.

Katherine pulled out a handkerchief and dabbed at her forehead, hoping to cover her lapse in composure as a passing faintness. Four hours on the stage with Dodge's companion did not promise to be pleasant. What shocked her as much as his presence was the uniform. 

Grey uniforms were the stuff of her nightmares as a child. Her family were abolitionists, and her Father had fought in the war between the states. That Dodge's companion would fight for the Confederacy, against those trying to free his countrymen turned her stomach. She moved her eyes away from him as casually as she could manage. "Good morning," she said politely. "Lovely day for a ride, isn't it?"

Vera Blake replies "Why yes. You look familiar." The young man says "Indeed, you're the piano player at the Lone Star aren't you?"  She replies, "Yes, I saw you at one of the tables last night. And we met when I first arrived in Promise City, Mrs. Blake, I had my first meal here in your establishment. I'm Mrs. Katherine Kale. I'm sorry, sir, I didn't learn your name last night."

"Norman Kelley" he replies. "Nice little town you have there. Made for a nice break." The prospector speaks next and Kate recognizes his accent as being from either Alabama or Mississippi. He says his name is Lawrence O'Hara, but to call him Larry. Larry and Norman continue to converse with each other for the next few minutes. Larry works a claim west of Tombstone while Norman works for the Western Union Telegraph Company.

Kate kept one ear on the men's conversation even as she sank back into herself. The mention of the telegraph reminded her that she should check at the office and at the post office to make sure there was nothing for her. Any letters or messages her family might have sent before the moved might not have been forwarded. Her eye met Mrs. Blake’s and she smiled slightly, unsure what to say. "You have business in Tombstone?"

Vera replies "Yes, shopping. I usually go there every other Sunday to purchase food, beverages and other supplies for the restaurant. I saw you didn't load up any luggage. Why are you going to Tombstone?"  "I... My husband is buried there." Kate paused for a moment. "I'm going to visit, and to arrange for the monument."  Vera places her hand on Kate's and says "I'm sorry."  Kate replies, "Thank you." 

The carriage is silent for a while. Then the prospector Larry turns towards the half-ogre and says "I served with Stevenson's Division under General Stephen D. Lee with the Thirtieth Alabama. Saw some pretty tough combat at the Siege of Vicksburg. What about you?"

The half-ogre replies in a surprising articulate South Carolina accent "Thirtieth Alabama? I knew a officer from that group, a Colonel Charles M. Shelley." "He was Brigadier General Shelley when I served with him" Larry exclaims.  "And you Sir, where did you serve?" The half-ogre replies, "I served along my master who was also my brother. He began as a Major with the First South Carolina Cavalry. We served in a variety of units following that, eventually becoming an independent artillery and scouting unit."

Kate kept her face away from them, looking out the window. She wished suddenly she had just saddled the stallion and rode to Tombstone herself. She wasn't sure she could take hours of war stories. She settled back and tried to avoid thinking about what they were saying, and what she was doing.  Their conversation continues but Kate somehow manages to fall asleep. 

When the carriage hits a rocky patch and she awakens she recognizes her surroundings as an area less than a mile east of Tombstone and they will be at their destination within minutes.  Kate roused herself and looked out the windows. Three weeks ago she had traveled away from this place. She hadn't expected to be back so soon. Inside the folds of her skirt she felt the comforting weight of Tom's pistol.   "Mrs. Blake, do you know who might be in the Marshall's office this afternoon? Would it be Virgil Earp, or his brother?"

She replies "One or the other I imagine." The carriage rides into town and comes to a stop on Allen Street, between Fourth and Fifth Streets in front of Big Nose Kate's Saloon and Grand Hotel. It takes a few minutes for Mr. Nevers to come down and open up the door, as the other driver begins to unload the luggage for the other passengers. 

Kate is relieved to finally be out of the stage. A shiver then runs up her spine when the half-ogre says to her in a deep voice "Ma'am, there is no reason for you to go alert the Marshall. I won't be doing you or your friends any harm. One thing that you should know though is that Master Beau was only trying to protect his family."

She replies, "I have business with the Marshall, Sir, it has nothing to do with your presence here. But it is comforting to know that we need have no fear of you. If I may ask a question, though, why would Mr. Dodge point that cannon at us? We had no interest in the creature as a prize. He could have taken it and made all the claims he wanted, we would not have interfered."

He lowers his voice and moves closer so that he is out of earshot of the others and answers "Ma'am, it had nothing to do with the critter. From your accent I gather you're a Yankee. I know that they don't approve of magic up yonder. Well, down south is the same with humans. With any of ogre blood who use magic it's a capital offense. And Dodge would have been executed for allowing it. 

We hadn't seen y'all hunkered down by the cave when we first came over the ridge. Jabby saw the critter and started using his magic before we saw ya. If you had told the authorities what you'd seen it would have been the end for all of us. Master Beau only saw one way out of it. Can't really tell you anything more since I was down with the critter instead of up with the others when the shooting started. 

Know this though, I'm a sharpshooter. I don't miss. My shots up at y'all were meant to drive you back into the cave, not kill ya. I especially don't take to killin' of women. That bright red hair of your friend makes for a perfect target, but I shot her leg instead, to keep her from coming after me. My compassion is what got my brothers and nephews killed. I shoulda stopped the one with the big gun before he got to use it. That's something I'll have to live with. But it was a fair fight, everyone was just defending themselves, and that's what I'll be tellin' the folks back home."

She replies, "I appreciate that, and I'm sorry it ended that way. Especially now that you've told me the reasons. We had no intention of making any reports to the authorities. The death of the creature was our concern, not how it was achieved. You shouldn't blame yourself, if we had all just talked, it could have been avoided. Have an easy journey home, Sir," 

Kate said as she picked up her travel bag and went into Big Nose Kate's to arrange for a room. Thirty-two-year-old restaurateur Mary Katherine Haroney also-known-as Big Nose Kate had a reputation for being one of the most interesting, best educated and toughest women in the west. She was very surprised to see Katherine Kale at her doorstep. "Why Mrs. Kale, I thought that you had returned to Boston. Whatever brings you back this way?"

She replies, "No, I went to Promise City. I'm not sure I could go back to Boston yet. I want to get a nice monument for Tom. But of course, it's a pleasure to stay in your establishment as well."  Big Nose Kate gets her a room key and says that she will have a houseboy bring up a bucket of water for her to clean up before supper. Katherine considers asking her something about the Marshall but then reconsiders, remembering that the woman was close friends with the Earps.

"Miss Haroney, might you know where I could find Mr. Colby Tucker? I left what few effects of Tom's that I didn't send to his parents with him, and I'd like to reclaim them. It's still early, and there should be plenty of time before supper to take care of it.  Oh, and would you happen to know if the stone mason his open on Sundays? That is who I would see about a grave marker, isn't it?"

She says that Tucker works over at the O.K. Corral. She is uncertain about the stone mason's hours and suggests that Kate check at the man's house, over on 2nd Street. 

Kate heads outside. The most prominent building that she saw was the new county courthouse, still under construction. It was funny, she has spent nearly three months here in this town and only three weeks in Promise City, but her newly adopted town felt like a home to her while this town was nothing more than a bad memory. Not only was the name of this town depressing, there was the sights and sounds from all of the different buildings of the Grand Central Mine up upon the hill overlooking the town which added to the gloom. 

Promise City had only the one noisy smelter and it was only in operation three to five hours a day to accommodate the needs of the town's mines. Tombstone had two, and they smelted not only the ore from the Tombstone area but also that from the towns of Bisbee and Benson. At least one of smelters and usually both were in continuous operation. There was also the loud noises coming from the various pump houses working round-the-clock ever since the Grand Centrals main shaft had first become flooded the previous year. This town was loud, ugly and seemed to have a perpetual shroud hanging over it. Yes, the name Tombstone was certainly appropriate.

Katherine deduced to head over to the stone mason's first. It would be better to do her business before she saw Tucker, while her state of mind was still collected. She made her way to Second Street and looked for the house Big Nose Kate had described. Promise City was smaller than Tombstone, so it seemed to take a long time to find it, but eventually she did and knocked on the door.

A man of perhaps twenty-five years answers the door. Based upon the name by the door she assumes that he is the stonemason Earl Stack. He is dressed in a long-sleeved tan work shirt and blue jeans, with various tolls hanging from a work belt. "Yes, may I help you?" he asks.  She took a deep breath in. Her hands twisted on her small purse as she spoke. "Good afternoon, Mr. Stack. I'm Mrs. Kale. I wondered if you were the right person to see about having a gravestone made?"

He replies "Oh yes, please come in. I had been expecting you for quite some time now. Would you like some coffee or tea?" He shows her into a parlor, where two steaming posts are sitting atop a wood stove. While the other room of the house was sparsely furnished the parlor is well decorated with tasteful furnishings and a light wallpaper. The room conveys a subdued and respectful tone to it.

"Tea please, thank you." Katherine had a seat in the parlor and spent a moment admiring it. She loved the El Parador for it's people, but she missed rooms like this, and fine places like Big Nose Kate's Saloon.  Mr. Stack handed her a cup and she sipped the hot liquid carefully. "You've been expecting me?"

Stack replies to Kate "Well yes. My condolences for your loss Mrs. Kale. While I didn't get to knew Thomas very well I could tell that he was a good man. After you came and decided to stay on in town I had anticipated your visiting me about a marker for his grave. Can I assume that is why you have now returned?"
She says, "Yes. Earlier I wasn't sure what I was going to do, or where the money for the marker would come from. That's a terrible thing isn't it, to have to worry about money at such a time? I didn't know you'd met my husband. But then, I suppose I don't know much about his life here at all. It took so long for letters to travel so far that I only got a few."

He replies "I only met Thomas a few times. Once at a store in town and once at the restaurant attached to the Grand Hotel. He seemed to like it here." After a short pause he says "Please tell me what you have in mind for a marker and epitaph."

She says, I hadn't thought of anything very fancy. Tom didn't care for that kind of thing. His name and the dates of his life, of course. Underneath perhaps Beloved Husband and Son? I hadn't thought of a verse or anything like that. Nothing seems to say enough."

Stack tells Kate. "That sounds fine." He hands her a pad of paper and ink pen and asks her to write out exactly what she wants. He urges her to take her time and give it some thought. He says "I have a number of monuments out back that you could choose from. We could do that now or you could come back later if you would prefer."

"I'll look today, thank you. I must return to Promise City tomorrow, and I'd like to make sure everything is taken care of." Kate took the paper and pen and wrote neatly, 

Thomas Kieran Kale  
Born March 17, 1854-Died October 3, 1881 
Beloved Husband and Son 

"Perhaps if I think of a verse I could return? I seem to be blank at the moment. Why don't we go look at the stones."

Stack takes her outside through a back door from his kitchen. His back yard is apparently his work area, with rocks and tools throughout the half-acre plot. While most of it is in a state of disarray, he has one roped off section with a dozen finished but other unmarked tombstones. The ropes and poles around it almost gives the impression of a cemetery, probably the what he wishes to convey so that the customer can picture what it will look like when done. 

Most of the stones are granite, but there are a few made of other less durable stones and one of finely polished marble that he probably had imported to this area. The granite stones are all around three-feet, square at the bottom with a curved top and vary from one to five inches in thickness. Two have pictures carved into the lower sections of the stones of several Greek and Roman deities.

"The marble is beautiful, but I'm afraid it would be beyond my means. I'd like one of the heavier granite, I think." She stopped for a moment and thought of Tom's devotion to his faith. "One with the carved figures, I think. How much would that be?"

He smiles and says "Working on those is my favorite pastime. I always wanted to be a sculptor, but there is little work available in that field." The one on the right he says was his first attempt and he will sell that one with her requested words carved in for a sum of $ 45. The other he says is his third and most recent attempt at artistry, the one featuring the Goddess Diana, has better detail. He offers that one for a sum of $ 60.

"Thank you, $60 sounds quite reasonable. You seem to have some talent. I would not let lack of a patron stop you from pursing your dream. You need to work, of course, but I for one would be pleased to see what you might bring out from the stone." Kate stopped, embraced by her sudden speech.  He thanks her and says that with her purchase of his most recent work he now has two patrons, commenting that his second stone had been purchased the prior year by Rebecca King, wife of the Bar-W ranch owner after one of their hired hands had died.

She asks, "Does this include the stone's placement, or do I arrange for that elsewhere? And how long would it be until it's ready?"  He says that he will arrange for the stone to be placed. He says that it will take him a week or so to carve the words that she wants. He asks if she would like him to place it on Thomas's grave when it is ready or to wait until she can return for formal services.

She says, "There was already a small service when he was laid to rest. There isn't really anyone but me to hold any kind of formal service for, but I'd like to be here when you put the stone in place. I'll return in two weeks and we can place it then. Thank you."  

He thanks her and reluctantly asks her for $ 30 as a down payment for the work.  She replies, “I'm sorry, I should have thought of it." Kate reached into her purse and carefully counted out the full $60 and handed it to the young man. "I'm sure the work will be beautiful."

Mr. Stack escorted Katherine back through the parlor and to the front door. "Thank you, I appreciate your help," Kate said as he opened the door for her. "It's my pleasure, Mrs. Kale. I'll see you in two weeks." 

Kate started down the street with a sigh. Despite the other things she still had to do in Tombstone, that was the hardest. She headed for the corral, hoping Mr. Tucker would be working on a Sunday.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 159, “Traveling in Style” , Sunday, January 22nd, 1882, 10:00 A.M.*

Chester wakes up and heads downstairs for breakfast.  Dorita cooks up a nice breakfast for Chester. He then heads outside to a nice sunny day. A quick walk around town shows that the gunsmith's shop is closed this day. He continues to walk around town, recognizing several of the mounts in the corral at Drover's Livery as those belonging to Billy Comstock and his friends. He finds the group of six eating at a table in Drover's Hotel.

"Hi Bill. I heard Bill Cody found the beast. That's a shame." Chester adds in a low voice. "A little bird told me that he wasn't the one who killed it."  Comstock says "Well, he had the body. Looks like he beat me again. Just as well I guess, I wanted the buffalo hunter title, the name 'Dragonstalker Bill' strikes me as a bit too fantastic." The other soldiers laugh at that comment. 

Comstock tells Chester "This will be our last night in town. We'll head out back to our Fort in New Mexico tomorrow. You're welcome to join us tonight if you'd like."  

Chester replies, "That'd be nice, Bill. I'd be glad to see you off. When and where should we meet?"   Comstock says, “Doesn't matter to me, we've checked out several saloons. The Palace, Gay Lady and Lone Star all seem to have pretty good entertainment. The Comique did too but I've heard that singer left town." 

Chester replies, "Well I recommend the Lone Star, of course. They have a new singer there, a Miss Townsend, who is quite nice. Plus I might be able to pull some strings and get our drinks cheaper. How's that sound?"  Comstock says, "A capital idea, Chet. We'll see you around 8 o'clock."  Chester replies, "I'll be there. Gentlemen, have a good lunch." 

Across town, Ruby moaned as she slowly sat up in bed, rubbing her head. She was a stupid girl, thinking Jake wasn’t coming back and letting it upset her to the point of drinking a bottle of whiskey. Maybe he would come back, maybe he wouldn’t. Either way she would be fine, like she always was. She sighed and dragged her butt out of bed. She gathered all her stuff together and started getting dressed. As she did she noticed a note from Kate. She was probably off reading in Mr. Gonzales room. 

She left the note unopened, finished getting dressed and made her way back to the Lone Star.  She got there and walked in, still hoping Jake would just be there, but Mr. Hoover just shook his head at her as she looked at him eagerly. She shrugged and went upstairs to her room. She plopped down on the bed, prayed to any god that would listen to take away her headache, and opened Kate’s note. 

_Dearest Ruby, 

I am sorry to leave you alone today, but I didn't want to wake you. I have gone to Tombstone to see about a proper monument for Tom's grave. It has long weighed on my mind, and I have been thinking about him a great deal over the last week. 

I doubt my business can be concluded in time to return today, so I plan to stay overnight in Tombstone and return tomorrow morning. Feel free to say in my room tonight if you want to be in the El Parador. Tell the others not to worry and I'll see all of you tomorrow evening. 

Love, 
Katherine_

“Are you kidding me?” Ruby said out loud. Ruby rubbed her aching head and closed her eyes. Kate going off to Tombstone alone. Sure she had lived there alone for months, but then she hadn’t known who murdered her husband and had the Cowboy Gang to worry about. What Ruby really wanted to do was curl up in bed and hide under the blankets. Instead she got up again and changed into a dress she could ride in. She grabbed a hat, her water and made sure she had some extra bullets for her pistol. She made her way to her horse at the El Parador and took off to Tombstone, hoping to get there before Kate got into any real trouble.

The first part of Ruby's ride is uneventful. It is a sunny January day and the temperature soon rises to the mid-seventies. By noon she has reached the intersection in the road where it forks off to both Dos Cabezas and Tombstone. Little more than a day had passed since they had been at this very spot. She continues westward to Tombstone, riding for four more miles until she reaches the next fork in the road. 

As she nears the next fork, the south branch running to the Lazy S Ranch she is reminded of two weeks earlier when the stage was forced to take a detour to that ranch. She notices a pair of horsemen on that road around a half-file south riding on the road in her direction, and believes that she recognizes them as the rancher Emery Shaw and one of his hired hands whose name escapes her.  Ruby holds up her horse and waits for the men to get closer to her.

Shaw and the hand ride up. Emery tips his hat and says "Miss West, what on earth are you doing out here alone? It isn't safe for a woman to be riding by herself what with both the Cowboy Gang still causing trouble and now the new problem with the Apache."  Ruby smiles at him. "Well, I have some very important business in Tombstone that just can't wait for the stage tomorrow. The ride has been uneventful so far, I'm sure I can manage the rest."

Emery says "Well, the stretch you've taken so far is the easiest. You still have another twenty-five or so miles to Tombstone, including the stretch through the south Dragoon Mountains. If you'd like we can ride back to my ranch, hook up a coach, and we'll take you there. I don't feel safe letting you head off alone."  She replies, “Oh, Mr. Emery, you certainly are a gentleman, but I just can't let you go through all that trouble for me. I'm sure I'll be alright. But aren't you sweet?"

Shaw says "Well, will you at least let Abner here ride along with you? We were heading in Promise City for some errands just now, but he could just as easily take care of those in Tombstone for me. He could ride back here tomorrow alongside the stage. I'll feel much safer letting you go with an experienced gunman along."

Ruby smiles again at Shaw. Why was he so concerned about her? "Mr. Shaw, since you were going to take a trip today anyway, why don't you accompany me? I'll take you up on your offer for the coach, I'm not dressed for riding anyway. And then you and I can talk..."

He thanks her and they make a quick ride the three miles down the road to the Shaw ranch. Both of Emery's daughters, Tricia and Ellen also want to go to town on the shopping trip be he adamantly refuses, telling them that it is far too dangerous with the Apache all riled up and possibly on the warpath again. They protest that if it is safe for Ruby then it is safe enough for them, commenting that they are probably much better with using firearms than she is. 

In addition to his driver Paul Towle, Shaw also brings along hired hands Donald Colburn, Tim Kilpin and Raphael Garcia. All four men take up positions on the buckboard and top of the stage, leaving Ruby and Emery to ride alone inside. Emery asks if she wants her horse to be hitched to the coach to ride with them or if she wants to leave it here to pick up when they return.

She says, “Please hitch the horse, I'm not sure how long I have to be in town." Ruby takes Emery's offered hand to get into the coach. She tries to fix her hair and wipe the dust off her. "You'll have to excuse me, Mr. Shaw, riding can leave one's appearance less than desirable."

Shaw gives instruction to his son Humphrey and top hand Abner Mingle on keeping the ranch safe until their return on Monday. The carriage departs. Two other ranch hands ride alongside for the first three miles until they reach the main road, and then turn back as the carriage turns west towards Tombstone. 

Ruby admires the interior of the coach are realizes that Emery's late wife probably had something to do with it. The seats are well cushioned and covered with red velvet that matches the interior side of the window curtains, the outside of the curtains being a charcoal gray. The inside of the coach is paneled with mahogany wood. The interior is illuminated by a gas lantern suspended from the center of the ceiling. The coach also has a small liquor cabinet that is presently stocked with Scotch Whiskey, Gin and a bottle of Tequila. The label on the last bottle is in Spanish and the only word she recognizes is the brewery's location of Guadalajara, Mexico. Four glasses made of fine-cut crystal are attached to the cabinet.

Ruby let her hand caress the rich velvet seats. It had been a long time since she was surrounded by such luxury.  "This coach is beyond beautiful and I am lucky to be able to spend my trip in here instead of out there. Mr. Shaw, how will I be able to thank you for your kindness in escorting me to Tombstone?”

He replies "Miss West, I assure you, had you ridden off alone I would have been fraught with worry until I knew that you were safe again. As you saw two weeks ago, I am concerned about people's safety in these parts. I have had my ranch here for over a decade and consider this to be the finest place in the United States. People feared this area when Cochise was on the warpath, killing humans indiscriminately. I have no intentions of seeing this land return to that type of fear and paranoia." 

His face then turns slightly red when he adds "And it has been years since I've had the opportunity to spend some time alone with a beautiful young woman such as yourself."   She answers, “You flatter me," Ruby blushed, "Especially being all disheveled like this. I truly appreciate you helping a girl in need, even when she doesn't think she needs it.”

She comments, “And did I hear you say you weren't returning until Monday?"  He replies, "It will be close to 3:00 PM by the time reach Tombstone, and then I have my purchases to make. We would not be able to return to the ranch until after nightfall, and with Geronimo's elves about I'd rather not risk it. Far better to return in the morning. Plus Tombstone has a very fine Grand Hotel and restaurant that I never seem to find the time to visit."

Ruby laughs. "And I can say that you DO have the finest ranch I have ever been to. Although I suppose I should be upset with you, I have been in Promise City for three weeks and you still haven't come and heard me sing.”  He apologizes for the oversight of not making it into Promise City during the prior two weeks but adds "I was heading there when we met up on the road a short while ago but wouldn't have been able to hear you today either since you were going away." 

She comments, So, why don't you tell me about your ranch, I am curious of how you were able to become so successful."  He tells her of his history, coming to this land not long after the Gadsten Purchase. He speaks lovingly of his wife, son and daughters. He tells of his ranch being the 2nd largest in the county and 4th largest in the entire Arizona Territory, with an average of 300 head of cattle.

Ruby nods her head and acts very interested in his story. She comments on how lucky he is to have such a loving family and successful business and that everyone associated with him are also very lucky to have his generosity.  He asks if she would like a drink as he reaches for the liquor cabinet and pours himself a glass of the Scotch. 

He sips the drink and then speaks briefly of his wife's passing and how difficult it has been to raise two active and intelligent daughters without her. He says that he has put down strict rules so that none of the ranch hands will dare to get romantically involved with either, and that he has chased off a number of courters from Promise City, Dos Cabezas and Tombstone who he suspects were just after his money and ranch. He concludes by saying "They took quite a shine to that Heath Barkley boy, and he comes from money so wouldn't be seeking that from them. Maybe I should let them visit him in California some time. Well chaperoned of course."

Ruby continues to flirt with and charm Mr. Shaw, not really on purpose, more out of habit, although she does admit to herself that it can't hurt to have a rich rancher friend, especially one who is a lonely and handsome widower. He is on his third glass of Scotch before she takes her first, which she only drinks a small portion of. 

The next twenty miles of the journey are uneventful. That changes however when they are going through the lower Dragoon mountains. Emery and Ruby hear movement on the roof above the. Shaw stands and opens up a small trapdoor in the roof, asking what is going on. Ranch hand Kiplin says "Apache, at least ten of them, the hill to the right." 

Shaw lifts up the cushion of the coach seat that he had been sitting on, revealing a large cache of weapons beneath. He takes out a rifle of a model she has not seen before and loads it. Ruby tells his she is proficient in using weapons and he reaches in and hands her one identical to his. 

The weapon is a bolt action repeater rifle with a twelve-cartridge magazine. It has a long barrel, the total length of the weapon exceeding four-feet, the barrel alone being nearly a yard long. It also weighs slightly over ten pounds. 

He tells her "These are the best long-range rifles to ever come from Europe, the Swiss Vetterli 1881 Model. It's made by the Eidgenossische Waffenfabrik Company in Bern. Has an improved Schmidt set trigger. The Swiss Army uses them to protect their borders. You can accurately shoot nearly a mile with it." 

He heads to the side of carriage and pulls out a number of wooden plugs, revealing slots to both shoot and sight through. He extends the far end of the barrel through the hole, having Ruby do the same. A deep rubbery substance coats the outer edge of the hole, allowing the shooter to rest the gun barrel against the carriage wall without it jumping and bouncing excessively with each shake of the vehicle. It also elevates much of the weapon's weight. 

They ride past the hills and Ruby counts a total of fifteen mounted Apache warriors, all with full body paint and carrying Henry model repeating rifles. They make no attempt to hide but they also don't come any closer as the carriage continues westward. 

Once they have gone by Emery and Ruby retake their seats, but still keep the rifles at the ready. He tells her "That dear lady is why I didn't want you traveling by yourself. Do you really think they would have let you ride by alone? There was a skirmish between the Army and the Apache up in the mountains a few days ago. I don't know if anyone was killed, but there were wounded on both sides. And now the Apache are making their presence known." 

Ruby realizes that Shaw had been right, she probably would not have been let go by a bunch of Apache. She puts hand on his arm and squeezes gently. "I guess I really owe you now. I don't know what I would have done. It was very foolish of me to think I could make the trip alone safely." She smiled genuinely at the man, for once again, she felt someone was looking out for her best interests, asking nothing in return. 

They continue westward. When they are still ten miles east of Tombstone they see the Wells Fargo Stage heading towards them on its way back towards Promise City. The two vehicles stop for the drivers to talk to one another, with Shaw's men telling them of the Apache. Ruby notices that her friend Chuck Nevers is driving the stage today.

Ruby sticks her head out the window, "Chuck! I am so glad to see you! Was my friend Kate on the coach this morning? Did you see where she went when she got off?"  Chuck yells back "Why hello Miss West. Yes, Mrs. Kale was on the stage. I dropped her off the same place as usual, right in front of the grand hotel. She had a round trip ticket but said that she wasn't planning to come back until tomorrow." 

The two vehicles then drive off, each heading towards their own destination. The remainder of the trip to Tombstone is uneventful. His earlier estimate is correct in that it is around 3:00 PM when they arrive. Emery Shaw says he will drop off his bags at the Grand hotel and have his driver head over to the O.K. Corral to make arrangements to board his horses and stow his coach overnight. He asks Ruby where she would like to be dropped off.

She replies, "I will go with your driver to the OK Corral to stable my horse. I also have a feeling there is someone there I need to talk with. Again, I thank you for your kindness. Unless there is anything further I can do for you, I am not sure I'll see you again this trip."

Shaw says "Just getting you here safely is enough for me. Now I expect you to get back safely as well. Please ride back either with us in the morning or with the Wells Fargo Stage in the afternoon and not attempt it by yourself."   She replies, "If my business is done I just might take you up on your offer for tomorrow morning. Hopefully it will be, I enjoyed talking with you. Thank you again," she says with a smile. Ruby gives Shaw a kiss on the cheek and turns on her heel to walk away. 

One of his men helps him unload the bags at the grand hotel and the two go inside. The others ride on down the street to the O.K. Corral. They park the carriage out front and Chuck heads into the main barn and stable to talk to whoever is there about boarding the mounts.  Ruby She makes her way inside the OK Corral, looking for whomever is available, but specifically Colby Tucker.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 160, “Trouble at the O.K. Corral” , Sunday, January 22nd, 1882, 2:15 P.M.*

Kate remembers where the O.K. Corral is from her time in this town. Even though it was the main place in town where horses were kept she couldn't bring herself to visit it before, as it would have been too great a reminder of why she and Tom were coming out here to begin with. She doesn't remember much about the place, other that there was some type of confrontation there around three or four weeks after her arrival that Arcade's Gang and the Earps were involved with. 

She heads down Allen Street and stops at the O.K. Corral at the north side of the street between Third and Fourth Streets. The Corral itself runs way back to the next block. The main barn area is along the street. She enters the building and sees one man grooming a horse who she does not recognize. She also hears some noises coming from one of the horse stalls that sounds like shoveling.

Kate lifted up her skirts to keep them out of the hay and anything else the might be on the floor. She walked past the stranger and toward the stall where she heard the shoveling. "Mr. Tucker? Is that you?" she asked as she approached the stall.

The shoveling comes to an abrupt stop. She doesn't get a reply. He looks inside the stall and sees Colby Tucker standing there next to a wheelbarrow full of manure, shovel in hand. He has a shocked look upon his face upon seeing her.

"You know, I'm rather tired of getting that reaction," she said dryly. "You must have realized I'd return here at some point. I'd like to collect the few things of Tom's I left with you." Kate waited a moment as relief began to dawn on his face. "And while we're at it, I'd like to hear the truth."

He stammers "Mrs. Kale, I didn't expect to be seeing you. I'm no longer living at the boarding house. I've been living here, up in the loft. I'll get that box of Tom's things for you." He rushes by here and heads towards the ladder leading to the loft.

Kate allowed him to pass and get most of the way up the ladder before she moved. Despite her skirts she was quick and able to climb up the ladder behind him. She was just at the top when he came back with the box. Katherine reached her hand up to him and smiled coldly. "This should be a nice, quiet place to talk. Why don't you be a gentleman and help me up?"  He replies, "There's not much more for us to talk about. Let me help you get this box down."

Kate got herself up on her own and stood in front of the ladder. "We have a great deal to talk about. I've heard some very disturbing things, and I think you can help me sort them out." She dropped her voice to keep the man below from hearing her. "I heard you lied to me. That Tom didn't die lying in his bed with a fever. I have a right to know the truth, and I have a right to hear it firsthand. You are not getting out of this loft until you tell me the truth."

He softly and very pointed replies "Are you trying to get me killed?"  She answers, "It's alright. You just confirmed everything I need to know." She turned her back on him and got herself back onto the ladder. "I thought you were his friend, but you lied about that too. Bring that box down and I'll let you get back to your cowering."

He looks down from the loft and sees that they are now alone in the barn. "He's gone. Damn It! I'm a dead man! You've killed me," he exclaims. He turns his back on her and begins to pile his few possessions into a rumpled shirt which he then ties together in a bundle. He climbs down from the loft and demands from her "Give me $ 20. I might be get onto the four o'clock train to Tucson. They know I don't have any money for train fare so might not look for me there."

She replies, "Unless he's got ears like a bat he didn't hear a word I said, but I'm certain he heard you panic. Don't blame me because you can't keep your composure."  Kate dug into her purse and pulled out the money. "If you're so afraid, I'll walk with you. I don't think even the Earps would have the audacity to shoot down an unarmed woman in broad daylight. I'll give you the money when we get there."

He says "Fine, out the back. If we're seen on Allen Street that'll be it for both of us." They head out the door and up the back alleyway behind third street. Colby looks both ways down Fremont Street and then hurries across and up to Stafford Street. There are only a handful of buildings on this side of town and he stops crouching down and starts walking normally again, heading west to the train station at the far end of Safford street, two blocks west of 1st Street. 

He asks "So that redhead. She said she was a friend of yours. I gather she spoke to you?"  Kate answers,  "Yes, she did." She stopped. Everything that came to mind to say was something that didn't need to be said. Losing her temper wasn't going to help anything.  "A certain person had been acting very curiously around me, and she and another friend decided to find out why. She told me a week ago. In fact, it was about this time of day last Sunday. Listen, I'm sorry to have caused you trouble, although I'm still certain the other man didn't hear anything.” 

Tucker replies, "He didn't have to hear anything. He didn't hear what your friend and I talked about two weeks ago, but he still told the Marshall about her visit. Virgil Earp brought me in questioning. He and his brother Warren kept me locked up overnight and took turns interrogating me all night long, didn't allow me to get a wink of sleep. When they finally let me go the next morning they told me that I'd better not talk to either her, you or some guy named Cook ever again or I'd regret it." 

Kate answers, “Anyway, since then I've been....I don't know, rather more dead than alive I think. I don't intend to take anything to a judge. How could I make anything stand? I just need the truth so I can let him go."    Tucker answers, “They won't be letting you take anything to any judge. And as for feeling more dead than alive, if they catch us you'll really find out what that feels like." 

They reach the train station and he gestures for her to join him inside a shed building not far from the water tank. He says "I figure it's somewhere between two-thirty and three right now. It'll be another half-hour to forty-five minutes before the train comes in from Tucson. This is the end of the line for the railroad, they never got very far on the line continuing to Promise City. It only takes them a few minutes to turn the thing around on the loop track and then head back promptly at four. Best for us to hide out until just before it's about to leave and then go purchase the ticket. You might want to buy one for yourself while you are at it."

Kate answers, "I'm not going anywhere. Tom and I intended to build a life here and that's what I'm going to do. I had still hoped to find out it wasn't true, but it all is, isn't it? He killed my husband. He killed him and I saved his life."   Kate pulled a few more bills about of her purse. "When you get to Tucson, buy another ticket and go to Boston. I'll wire my family and someone will meet you there. They'll make sure you get some work, alright?"

He gives her a shocked look at her unexpected generosity. "Thank you" is all he can say. After a short while he then says "I hope you're still alive to do that. Don't send that wire from here though, the Earps own this town and most of the people in it." 

Another ten minutes pass before Tucker speaks again. He says "I can understand your curiosity but you shouldn't have come. This isn't how Tom would have wanted it. He would have wanted you to move on with your life, not going and getting yourself killed on his account."

"No, it's not what he would have wanted." Kate was quiet, watching the other man for a few minutes. "So far all they know is that we talked. I have the reason we talked right here," she said, patting the box. "I don't think I'm in any danger, but I'll keep my eyes open. I'll be going back to Promise City tomorrow and I'll only be coming back to visit Tom. It should be alright."  

She handed him the money. "Best I'm not seen with you when you buy that ticket."  He says "Better if I'm not seen at all. You should probably buy it. Don't go up to the ticket window until the train arrives. I don't want to have to run if the Earps show up." 

Kate begins to feel pity for this man. She is also bored with sitting around a maintenance shed. Near the door a large number of wood handled tools, shovels, rakes, various other things that she has no specific knowledge of but assumes they are needed to operate a railroad station. Various wrenches, hammers and saws are hanging on hooks along the wall near the door. 

The other side of the room has some lanterns and a few barrels, at least one of which is filled with water. She then sees something through a short space between and behind two barrels. She goes over and finds that one barrel is empty and easily moved to the side and from the lack of dust on that section of the floor concludes that this end of the room has been cleaned recently. She moves the barrel and finds a pile of objects consisting of a folded up blanket, a folded up dress and petticoat the size that a child would wear, a slate, a clean bowl, a clean cup, a silver spoon, two pieces of chalk and a book. She checks the cover of the book, seeing that it is an English Primer.

Kate gently replaced the cover of the book. "Someone lives here," she said quietly.  His face shows panic.  Kate says, "Don't worry, whoever it is isn't here now." She touched some of the other items, but didn't move them. "A child, I think. Don't they do anything for children on their own here?" she said more to herself than Tucker. "We should keep our eyes open in case she comes back."

Another twenty minutes pass. A horse ride up to the train station. Kate peeks through the crack in the door and sees that it is the town Marshall Virgil Walter Earp.  During her time in Tombstone she had had a minimum of interaction with him, although several times she had met his wife Alvira, who was known as Allie. He had attended Tom's funeral and she saw him a few times after that. She had heard that he was the oldest of the Earp brothers and that he was a Union Army veteran of the Civil War. He had been a lawman for years, serving as the Deputy Sheriff at the Arizona Territorial Capital of Prescott prior to becoming Tombstone's Marshall. 

She had also heard that he was shot and seriously wounded in the arm in an attempted assassination just a few days prior to her departure to Promise City. From the way he was moving now she concludes that the arm is permanently crippled. Virgil Earp heads up to the ticket office and goes inside.

"Keep calm now," she said quietly as she turned back to Tucker. "Virgil Earp just went into the ticket office. You might have to miss that train if he doesn't leave before it comes in. Can you think of any other way to get out of town?" She went back to watching, hoping he would come back out and leave. What they really needed was a third person to help them. Well, if wishes were horses....

Across town, Ruby West is at the O.K. Corral.   She waits a few moments patiently, while the men finish their business. Before the man with the wide eyes can run off Ruby makes her way over to him. "May I have a minute of your time? I need to find Colby Tucker."  The man acts surprised and pauses. Then he says "Not sure. I'm the only one working right now. He may be by later. Let me know where you're staying and I'll get a message to you if I see him."

Ruby moves a little closer to him. "I don't believe that you don't know where he is. You see, I'm trying to HELP Mr. Tucker. It would be in his best interest for me to know where he is, if you are friends are with him, you'd better tell me before it's too late."  The man says, "I don't know where he is. He was talking to your friend Mrs. Kale. I haven't seen either one of them since."

"Talking to Mrs. Kale..." Ruby sighs. "Any idea at least which way they went? It's important."   He replies "No idea. Look lady, I've got horses to take care of here. I don't have all day to stand around talking." He begins to walk over towards the Shaw carriage.

"Alright. Thank you for your help." She believes he really does not know where they went. "Where would they go?" she thinks. Ruby has no idea where to go from here. Her only thought is that Kate might go after Morgan Earp so she decides to check out the Marshall's Office. She quickly checks on her horse and then heads out on her way.

The Marshall's office is on the second floor of the Crystal Palace Saloon. Ruby heads down there, through the saloon and up the stairs but finds the door to Virgil Earp's office locked and a "Be back later" sign on the door. She heads downstairs and inquires to the bartender at the saloon but he doesn't know where Virgil is saying "A guy came in around half an hour ago and they both left." She asks who the guy was and the bartender says "I've seen him around but don't know his name." Then five seconds later the bartender stops, points and says "Him, he's the one." 

Ruby turns to see the groomer from the O.K. Corral who she had just been talking to rushing through the door of the saloon and heading towards the stairs to the second floor.  Ruby quickly follows him up the stairs, but does so quietly. She gets to the top of the stairs and crosses her arms, blocking the stairs down. When he turns back towards her, "What are you doing here?"

He replies "I was coming to see the Marshall. What are you doing here?" While she is confronting him she sees two men ride by outside who turn north off of Allen Street and onto Fifth Street. Both have badges pinned to their shirts. Ruby doesn't recognize one but the other is Morgan Earp.  Ruby thinks to herself, “Well, Kate hasn't gotten to him yet” as she sees Morgan ride by downstairs. 

She tells the man, "I was coming to see if the Marshall was in too. But I, unlike you, am not here to rat anyone out. I hope Colby Tucker doesn't consider you a friend. Get out of here before I make up some stories and get you involved in this too." Ruby points down the stairs, hoping the guy will hurry up and get going so she can also get out of there before the Marshall’s return.  The horse groomer doesn't have to be told twice as he hurries out the front door.  

Ruby walks down the stairs calmly and also walks out the door.  Looking up the street she sees Morgan and the other lawman two blocks away. They have reached the intersection of Fifth and Safford Streets and then turn their horses left (west) onto Safford. They are out of sight a moment later.  Ruby follows them and casually peeks around the corner to see if they stop nearby or continue going. 

She wracks her brain to guess where Kate might be. She doesn't remember the name of the boarding house she stayed at while in Tombstone. She hasn't gone after Earp yet. She is with Colby Tucker. Maybe she was trying to kill him? Who knew. Ruby had nothing else to really go on. Kate did mention going to get a headstone for Tom, but what would that guy know? 

She waits to see where Earp went, hoping to get some clue on what to do next from him. The thought occurs to her to just face him now, but she knows that would mean big trouble for her. Then again, she thinks, trouble is something I am used to. A smirk comes to her face and she continues to wait.

Back at the train station, Virgil heads out of the ticket office but doesn't leave the area. Two more horses soon ride up and talk to him although the riders do not dismount. Both men are wearing badges. She does not recognize one of them but the other is Morgan Earp.  Kate's breath hissed as she pulled it in. Her hand went to the folds of her dress where Tom's pistol was hidden. "Two more, one is Morgan Earp." 

Her hand shook as it squeezed the firearm. "Virgil has come out of the ticket office. They're talking." Kate shook her head. "I can't believe they're doing this. All this to protect a murderer. I thought they were supposed to enforce the law. Apparently all they do is use it as an excuse to do whatever they want."

Kate forced herself to let go of the pistol. Now was not the time or the place for that. "So why did you leave the boarding house?" she asked Tucker as she continued watching the Earps.  Tucker replies to Kate "Couldn't afford it anymore. I lost my other job and the O.K. Corral job didn't pay enough for me to stay there. I appreciate your trying to help me get on my feet again. I won't disappoint you."  She sees Morgan and the other man turn and start to ride off to the east. Virgil however stays on the porch to the ticket office instead of getting onto his horse.

"This has turned your life upside down. It's the least I can do to help set it right again. Boston is a good place, you'll like it there. If you don't mind my asking, how did you lose your old job?"   He replies, "I got fired for sleeping on the job. I couldn't sleep at night anymore, and it caught up with me during the day. I kept having nightmares about Tom. Another thing I didn't tell you earlier, I was the one who found him in the alley. I've been blaming myself. I had headed back to the boarding house earlier than him instead of waiting. If only I'd waited for him he'd probably still be alive."

Kate replies, "When I thought he'd died of his illness I was blaming myself for letting him come here so soon. I thought if only I'd come out with him I could have taken care of him and he'd still be alive today. Even now, since I learned he was out celebrating the fact that I was arriving the next day, I want to blame myself. And I know about nightmares. After Ruby told me I just kind of stopped for a while, and even when I began to function again, my sleep is all nightmares.  We can blame ourselves all we want, but there's no way you could have known Earp would go after him. The only person at fault here is the man who pushed a knife into Tom's back."

Kate almost sighed in relief as Morgan and the unknown man left, but Virgil Earp sat down on the porch to wait. "Damn, it looks like Virgil is going to wait."  

By the time Ruby reaches the corner of Fifth and Safford a few minutes have passed. She sees that both Morgan Earp and the other lawman are now seven blocks to the west, down by the train station. They are talking to somebody standing on the porch to the station. The two then ride off to the south and out of Ruby's sight.

The train station? Was Kate trying to run away too? Maybe she decided she had enough. Kate wouldn’t leave without saying goodbye… All the thoughts that ran through Ruby’s head led to the train station so off she went. Morgan stopping there probably had nothing to do with Kate. Kate was probably buying her husband a stone like she said and having a nice bath and book afterwards to comfort herself. Too bad Ruby never trusted anyone and she was suspicious of this whole trip.  Ruby heads off in that direction.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 161, “Impeccable Timing” , Sunday, January 22nd, 1882, 3:30 P.M.*

Kate thought that there must be some way to get them out of here. Kate reached into her purse and felt the hair clip Mr. Gonzales had given her. She knew it was capable of more than the hairstyle that was stored within it. Sonoma had used one to create an entirely new persona. She pulled it out and clipped it into her hair. 

"Mr. Tucker, I think at this point you can agree we are in this together. We have enough secrets between us to fill this building. I have an idea, but I need you to promise me that you won't breathe a word of this to anyone." 

At his nod, Kate closed her eyes and focused. She concentrated on making her hair blonde and her eyes blue. Her dress would also be blue instead of gray, and she would appear to be about three inches taller than she really was. Her nose would change and her lips would be fuller. And just for fun she thought of a bit fuller bust. "Did it work? Do I look different?"  Tucker says "Well, your hair is different. It's up and has more of a red color to it."

“Oh damn. Well, I have another idea, but I want to try something else first." Kate searched her memory for the words Mr. Gonzales had used when he first set the hairstyle and repeated them while again concentrating on how she wanted to look.   Tucker just looks at her strangely as she says the Hawaiian incantation. He says "I don't know what you were doing there but you still look the same."

“Alright, that's out. Let's try this."  Kate then rapidly cast three Prestidigitation spells. One changed the color of her hair to blonde, the next her eyes to blue, and the last the color and style of her dress. "It's not as complete, but it should fool Virgil. He hasn't seen me for about three months, he shouldn't remember me that well. But it will only last an hour. Did that work at least?" He replies "Yes, you look like a totally different person. Nobody will recognize you now, especially since you only wore black when you lived here."

Kate says, "Alright, I'm going to get your ticket. When the train comes in, hopefully you can blend with the crowd and jump on with no one the wiser." Kate watched through the crack to make sure no one was looking toward the maintenance shed. When she was sure she wouldn't be seen she slipped quickly out. She walked confidently over to the ticket window. "One to Tucson please," she said, pitching her voice a bit lower than normal and trying to soften her Bostonian accent.

Ruby quickly walks towards the train station. At the corner of Safford and First she looks south onto First to see where Morgan and the other lawman might have ridden to, but does not see them. Along the way she had been glancing south between buildings but did not get a glimpse of them. She is still a block-and-a-half away from the train station when a blonde haired woman in a robin's egg blue dress walks into over towards and enters the train station. The woman's walk is familiar but Ruby cannot initially place where she knows her from. 

As Ruby approaches she sees the man that the Deputy Marshals had spoken to. He is also wearing a badge and the man clearly resembles the other four Earp brothers who she has met so she assumes that he is Tombstone's Marshall Virgil Earp. He appears to be looking for somebody specific. 

Ruby walks right up onto the platform and looks around for Kate or Colby Tucker.  The train has not arrived yet and there are six people waiting on benches by the station. Four have luggage and she assumes they are planning to board the train when it arrives. The other two appear to be waiting for people coming in on the train. 

Inside, Kate has encountered no difficulty in purchasing the ticket. The clock on the wall now reads 3:30 P.M. She turns and heads towards the ticket office door, propped open with a brick, and glances outside before exiting. Virgil Earp is still sitting on the steps and looking around. But what surprises her is Ruby West is also there now, a mere ten feet to the left of the Marshall, also looking around. "She must have arrived on the One O'clock stage" Kate thinks to herself. Ruby clearly has not seen Kate yet. A train whistle sounds in the distance.

Kate stepped back out onto the platform and looked around for a moment until she caught Ruby's glance. When she was sure Ruby would see, she turned her back and began to walk away toward the maintenance shed. As she did so, she reached back and adjusted the clip in her hair with her left hand which would also give Ruby a glance at her wedding ring.  She didn't dare do more, so she kept walking back toward the shed.

Ruby immediately recognized the magical auras surrounding the blond haired woman, and knew it was Kate. Why she was walking towards a shed was beyond her but whatever was going on she didn't want to give it away. She acted like she hadn't seen her friend, instead turning away from the direction she was walking, and asks out loud to the nearest person, "So, where is this train coming from?"

A person on the tracks replies to Ruby "Train only comes in from one place, Tucson. Anywhere else you have to go through there to get to and from."  "Then I am in the right place," is all Ruby replies. Ruby hears the sound of horses approaches and in her peripheral vision sees Morgan Earp riding down the street and back to the train station. The other deputy is not with him.

Meanwhile, Kate is approached by a small girl she would place her age at around 9 or ten but the gray eyes show an old soul with an intensity that drills right through her.  "Ma'am that's a beautiful hair clip you have it has almost a magic to it in the way it gleams in the sun."  

Ruby stands on the platform, pretending to wait for the train, trying to keep an eye on both Morgan Earp and Kate, and most especially the kid who just approached her, the exact same kid who stole Chuck Never’s wallet a little over a week ago.

The train whistle blows again and a cloud of steam can be seen coming around the nearest hill. The tracks start to vibrate and then the engine of the locomotive emerges, followed by a coal car, two freight cars, two passenger cars and a caboose.   

"It's a gift from a friend," Kate said quietly as she continued to walk. But she shortened her steps so the child could keep up with her. "Where are your parents? You shouldn't be alone here. Come with me," she said suddenly suspecting who this child was.   Kate noticed both Virgil and Morgan approach Ruby and hoped she wouldn't get into any trouble. She took the opportunity to slip back into the shed. "Please wait while I take care of some business dear, and then we can talk," Kate said to the girl. "I might have a job for you." 

Morgan Earp rides up and Ruby overhears him say to his brother "That's Kale's friend." Morgan dismounts and Virgil stands up, both looking in Ruby's direction.  This provides enough of a distraction, with both lawmen facing away from the shed, for Kate and the child to slip inside unobserved by all except for Ruby.

Ruby makes a slight sigh of relief as Kate makes her way into the shed. Still having no clue what was going on, she pretended to continue to wait for the train. She wondered if Kate had threatened Morgan and that was what this was all about. She knew that both men were watching her so she stuck out her hip like she was waiting impatiently and twirled her hair around her finger.

As the train pulls into the station and comes to a stop both of the Earps walk up to Ruby and stop on either side of her. Virgil is the Marshall but has not met her before so Morgan does the talking. "Miss West. Would you mind telling us where your friend Mrs. Kale is? She seems to have gotten herself into some trouble."   Ruby turns to Morgan, "And what kind of trouble would that be? I can't imagine Mrs. Kale getting into any kid of trouble, she isn't that sort of girl."

The train comes to a complete halt and the conductor walks onto the track and heads over to the passenger door. A few more people with luggage have arrived and are waiting to board. The other two people waiting have stood up in anticipation of people departing. All are keeping a distance from Ruby and the lawmen. 

Morgan replies to Ruby's question, "No Ma'am, I didn't mean to imply that she was the cause of the trouble. But she seems to have heard some false rumors about her husband's death, spread by some who are part of the Cowboy Gang. We fear she may be with them right now. We are trying to rescue her from possible danger."   His brother says "Ma'am, you say that you are not with her. If that is the case then may I ask why you are here?"

"Such gentleman, trying to rescue the woman from danger," Ruby says incredulously. "I never said I wasn't with her, but I will say it now. I don't know where she is, but I am sure she is smart enough to stay away from the Cowboy Gang or any other trouble of the sort. Of course, you never really know how close you are to danger until it comes to you, right Mr. Earp?" Ruby looks Morgan right in the eyes. 

"As for me, I'm not sure why you would be interested in my business, but I am here waiting for someone who should be on this train."  And with his usual impeccable timing, Jacob Alistair Cook steps off of the train.

"Jake!" Ruby yells out as she starts running over to him. She stops short, hair flying forward when she does, right in front him. Words want to come out of her mouth but they don't. Jake can see a mixture of relief and confusion in her eyes. She just stares at him for a few moments and finally she moves in close to him, grabbing his jacket and pulling him the rest of the way. 

"I thought you weren't coming back, you were gone for so long," she whispers, looking up at him with big eyes. "We can't talk about it right now," as she nods her head very slightly towards the marshals. "I really missed you... And I didn't forget to save this for you..." With that she kisses him passionately, letting Jake lift her feet off the ground and spin her around.

Inside the shed, Kate hands the piece of paper to Tucker.  "Here's your ticket. The train is pulling in, so you'll have to hurry." Kate lifted up the hem of her dress and ripped a few strips off the petticoat underneath. "Open Tom's box, there's a jacket inside you can wear."  She finished ripping as Tucker did that. Then she wrapped the strips of white fabric over his hair and under his chin like a bandage. 

"The Marshals are distracted right now, so this should get you past them. Be careful." Tucker pulled on the duster that was the only piece of Tom's clothes she had kept. "All right. If you're willing dear, I'd like you to walk out with us. I'm going to see this gentleman on to the train. We should look just like a little family saying goodbye, hmm? Will you help us? I'll explain it all to you afterward, I promise."

As the child replies Kate notices one thing about the girl that is unusual for a child living on her own. She is clean. Her face and hair appear recently washed, her hands and fingernails are clean and even the dress she is wearing is free of stains and looks to have been pressed. 

The child says "I have been watching the two of you. I think we can both be of help to one another. You are hiding from the Marshals and need to get him onto that train. We were lucky to have gotten in here unseen. They would surely see three people heading out of the door of the shed. But I know of another way out of this building."

Kate replies, "I'll be glad to help you however I can after we get him on the train. Show us the way. And quickly, time is running out." Kate closed up the box and brought it along, unsure of whether she would be able to return here to fetch it.  The girl says "We have time. The train won't leave for at least twenty more minutes. I don't trust you to keep your word. And if the Marshal catches you then you will not be in a position to help me. You'll pay me now if you want any of my help."

Kate sighed. She was more worried about the magic wearing off then when the train was leaving. But she had only done this perhaps ten minutes ago. She would need to keep it up until she could get away from the train station, but there should be time enough. "Alright," she said, pulling two dollars from her purse. "I'll give you this now, and two more after my friend is on the train and we are out of the train station. Agreed?"

"Twenty" the girl exclaims, "and all of it now."   "Highway robbery!" Kate said. "How much are you going to pay me for my help after this, hmm? I'll give you ten, with six now and four later. All you have to do is lead us out, stand on the platform with me until the train leaves, and walk out of the station with me. It's not as if I'm asking you to work in a mine."

The girl replies "That isn't entirely true. You're also asking me to keep my mouth shut about what I saw you do to your dress, hair and eyes. Twenty, right now."  The girl had her there. If the Earps caught her it was likely she'd spend an uncomfortable night, but she'd be fine the next day. An accusation of practicing magic would be far worse.  She replies, "And how am I to know you won't turn me over as soon as we get out there? Twenty five. Fifteen now, ten after."

The girl answers "I said twenty. I didn't say more than that. I keep away from the Marshall. I don't want to talk to him. I will only go to him if I have to. And you were the one who was trying to cheat me. My help is worth a lot more to you than the four dollars you first offered me. You proved that when you suggested more."

Kate replies, "I have a few tricks left up my sleeve, and I could get us out of here if I had to. Four dollars was plenty for the work. I had no idea you had seen what I'd done. Being quiet about that is worth far more. Now, you can have twenty now, and that will be all you'll get, or you can have fifteen now with ten after.  And I would never cheat anyone!"

"I'll take the twenty now" she states.  After Kate gives her the money the girl takes them both to the back of the shed and manipulates the nails on a wall panel, the back then opening up and creating an exit. The girl says "We should come out from the far side, make it look like we've walked from that way. Head towards the train instead of the station."

"Let's go then," Kate said offering her hand to the girl. "Considering how young the girls out here to seem to be having babies, you should be able to pass for my daughter."   The box was lighter with the jacket removed, and Kate was able to manage it with only the one arm. The three started walking confidently toward the train.  The are able to make their way free of he shed. Kate glances towards the platform and sees that the two Marshals are still distracted by Ruby, who is engaged with a passionate embrace with Jake! The two lawmen act like they are getting impatient for this reunion to end. 

Up on the platform Ruby sees Kate emerge with the other two, uncertain of who the man huddled up in the coat is, but notes that he has the same height and build of Colby Tucker. They appear to be heading towards the train. The Earps are still looking at her and Jake, although Kate will soon be within Virgil's peripheral vision. The three appear to be moving towards the door to the first passenger car of the train.

Once they reach the platform, Kate stopped walking and handed the box to Tucker. She then pulled a handkerchief from her purse, which she was keeping well away from the girl. "I'll miss you," Kate said, dabbing at her eyes. "Tell that doctor he's to take good care of you and send you back to us soon." She got up on her toes and kissed Tucker's cheek. "Be so very careful."  She took the box back and they headed for the train.

Ruby grabs Jake by the belt and starts pulling him away from the train, to distract Earp from looking towards Kate. "Come on Sweetie, let go greet each other the right way... maybe we'll even get a room..." Ruby gives Jake his "go with it look" that he should know well by now.  The girl plays along and gives Tucker a big hug saying "Goodbye Daddy, we'll miss you." Kate is pleased with the girl's acting talents. 

Ruby already knows about some of the little girls 'other talents' so is not surprised when she sees the little urchin's hug end with her quick fingers removing several bills from the man's pocket, a fact that neither Kate or the man notice.  The man boards the train. Kate and the girl turn away, their backs now to the two lawmen.

Katherine continued to sniffle into her handkerchief as the walked away. "Come along now sweetheart, let's go back to the hotel," she said to the girl as they walked away. "I'll buy you a treat, hmm?"

"Where's a damn porter when you need one?" Jake says as he puts his bag over his left should and spins Ruby half around. He follows quickly by putting his left arm behind her back, leans her off balance and sweeps up her legs with his right hand. Once he has her up, he spins around nearly crashing into the Earps. "Oh, sorry, I guess I just got carried away." 

Jake says coming to an abrupt stop on the side opposite where Katherine is headed. "I've been away a bit, you know..." Jake says to Morgan with a sly grin. He starts to walk away and stops and says quietly to Morgan. "Did Warren talk to you about the serial numbers on the $20 bills?"

Morgan replies "We can talk later about that. In the meanwhile, let us know if you see Mrs. Kale. We think that she might have fallen under the influence of some people she shouldn't be with. My brother's office is on the second floor of the Crystal Palace Saloon."

Jake looks at Ruby, "Did Katherine come here to welcome me back too?" he laughs "Didn't you tell her that you and I would be busy?"  "I don't think she did, Jake. I'm sure she knows I want you all to myself." Ruby leans closer and whispers something in Jake's ear.

The grin returns to Jake's face as his red headed bundle whispers in his ear. His eyebrows raise rather dramatically. He listens and the smile widens while he surreptitiously watches to make sure the blonde haired women is completely turned away from the Earps and well on her way. "Gentlemen, I'll be sure to let you know if I come across Mrs. Kale, however I think that I may not see her for a little while." He winks. "Ruby my hands are quite full, please tip my hat. Good day to you two." Jake pops Ruby up a little in his arms and heads off in the direction of the center of town. In a whisper to Ruby, "Alright beautiful, where in Hades am I going now?"


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 162, “Ginnie” , Sunday, January 22nd, 1882, 4:30 P.M.*

Ruby does lift Jake's hat with a giggle before tapping it down on his head. "Good day," she nods to the Marshals as they walk away.  "First, I want another kiss. Then we decide if we want to follow a newly blond haired Kate into whatever trouble she is getting herself into or try to find her later. I'm not sure if the Marshals are going to keep following us."

Jake keeps moving them away from the Earps and gives Ruby the kiss she asked for quite happily. "I recognized Katherine from the train. I won't even pretend to know what is happening, but I'll be that we'd be hard pressed to go anywhere right now without word getting back to one of the Earps. Which" Jake gives her a look, "is the point I was making last time." He quickly gives her another kiss before she can respond. 

"The stage has already left, so we are all staying the night in Tombstone. Can I assume Katherine knows you are here?" Ruby nods yes. "Well then, let's get a room. You can welcome me back properly and we won't raise any suspicions. At least none we don't normally raise. If Katherine needs us urgently, she can find us. If we don't hear from her by tonight, we'll go looking for her. Let's go find a nice place that isn't the Crystal Palace, Big Nose Kate's or right next door to either."

Ruby and Jake find a room at the Cosmopolitan Hotel on Allen Street where they rent a room from the hotel's owner Albert C. Billicke.  They get up to the room and Ruby looks around while Jake drops his bag. “Hold on a second,” Jake says while walking out of the room. Ruby tries to fix herself smoothing down her dress then sitting on the bed, fluffing her hair. Jake returns with a bottle of whiskey, two glasses and a smile. He sits next to her on the bed and they quietly share a drink, knowing there is a lot to say but not wanting to get into it. 

Finally Ruby breaks the silence. “So… what happened in Tucson? What took you so long to get back?” Ruby asks hesitantly. “Later,” Jake replies, moving closer to Ruby, stroking her hair. “What about Kate? And don’t you want to hear…” Jake quickly stops her talking with his fingers, then a kiss. “Later,” he says again as he pushes her on the bed. 

They kiss for a while and as Jake slides his hand to Ruby’s thigh she jumps, “Oowww!” Jake looks at her curiously, then to her leg, which has added the colors black and blue to the yellow and green bruise that wraps around her right upper thigh. “What in Hades happened to you?” Jake inquires looking it over. Ruby sighs, “I forgot about that. I got shot, on Friday.” Jake starts to sit up with a concerned look on his face. Ruby grabs his shirt before he can get away. “You said later!” she laughs and pulls him to her.

As Jake kisses her neck he says quietly "I've been thinking about you night and day and the best you can whisper to me is 'I wouldn't mind getting you to myself'." As he starts to adroitly loosen her dress he continues, "Perhaps I was gone too long, let's see if I can generate a little more interest."

Ruby closes her eyes and enjoys the kissing and dress loosening for a few moments with a smile on her face. But the smile slowly drops off and she opens her eyes and looks at Jake. She puts a hand on either side of his face and gently turns him to face her. “Damn it, why can’t I lie to you?” Ruby pauses to bite her lip before continuing, “Yes, you were gone too long. I missed you, every minute of every damn day. So much that I drank myself stupid last night and told Kate that I hated you. I don’t hate you, not even a little. But I was very scared that you weren’t going to come back to me.”

"Fear not fair maiden, I have returned." he replies in mock formal tones. "Right now I can't imagine being anywhere else. You're here, I'm here, and life is very, very good." He puts a finger to her lips and pulls away for a moment to hang his gun belt on the far side of the bed from the door with the grip accessible, and then puts his derringer under the pillow. She raises an eyebrow at him and he says, "I'm never far from my guns in Tombstone. Now, let's get back to us before Katherine or someone else decides to disturb us." And they do.

Kate and her young friend find a table at Gregory's Restaurant on Fremont Street where the owner, an Englishman named Thomas C. Gregory, shows them to a table.  Kate made sure to step out of sight before they went into the restaurant and let the spells drop so she was back to her own appearance. It wouldn't do to be sitting in a restaurant and have the spells drop.  "Now, what is it that I can do for you?" Kate said to the girl after they were seated. She kept the box of Tom's close to hand and in her sight.

The girl states, "You were honest with me so I will be honest with you. I have about run out of time in this town without being caught. I need to travel to someplace where they won't know me and I can get more of an education.  I can't ride a horse very well or even explain why I would need to buy one. I can't be on a stagecoach alone either without drawing attention or ride the train for that matter.  It's time for me to move on as the school master is due to spend time at my home as part of tuition. He will find out that the farm outside of town, with the father that never deals with people, doesn't exist.

I'm not looking for a mother, a savior, or even someone to travel with me. I need what you just did for Colby Tucker, write me a letter and put me on a train to somewhere that I can learn more, a bigger city maybe."  The girl frowns with thought, then her eyes twinkle and an impish grin comes to her face. 

"I now can pay for my ticket if I need to and should be able to slip into the crowd on the other end of however far my money will get me. Then you will never have to worry about me again and I will keep your secret." A far away, wanting look crosses the to thin face and she almost seems to speak to herself "After all, someday maybe I'll have that secret too." The serious look drops from her face. The speech has obviously been well thought out and there is relief as she relaxes a bit.  "Oh, and you may call me Ginnie Ma'am."

Katherine sat quietly for a few minutes after Ginnie stopped speaking. She and this girl had certainly gotten off on the wrong foot, and her mood was such that it was difficult to feel very sympathetic. But she had given her word.  Kate says, "Well, I can't put you on a train, as it would be a very bad idea for me to go anywhere near the train station in the next few days. I won't send you to my family, I just sent my friend there and I can't be sending every person I meet with problem for them to take care of. That leaves the stage, and it goes to Promise City. 

Wherever you do go, you'll have to pay for your own ticket. My purse has gotten very thin today. I have enough to pay for this meal and my room with a bit left, but not much. I spent more than I expected.  Tell me about how you live here, and how you came to be on your own. Perhaps then I can think of something better."

Ginnie looks at Kate obviously sizing her up. Kate can see her trying to decide how much to trust the woman sitting across the table from her.  Ginnie had just finished the best meal she has had since her mother died three years earlier so decides to go for broke and tell the whole truth. She sits up ramrod straight in her chair and starts to speak in a clear clipped voice. 

“You asked so I'll tell you. I spend most of my time trying to stay fed and clean. I steal only what I need to keep myself in school. I've slept in alleys and shacks and where ever I can keep myself safe and out of the bordellos.  I had a family but they all got sick and died except my baby sister Ella, after we came over on the boat. That made us orphans.  Ella was really little, not even a year so she got adopted really quick, but I don't know where she is now; they wouldn't tell me. I was too old so they sent me on the orphan train to a "nice family" that would take me in. Well the ‘nice man‘ was looking for young stock for his whorehouse, not a family, so I ran the first chance I could get. 

Ginnie's eyes turn to steel "No one can make me go back! I won't!" I ran and hid and got here but that was almost a year ago and I can't keep up the lie much longer. If the Marshal found out the truth he'd send me back to the man that I was ‘placed‘ with and no one is going to believe a twelve-year-old Irish peasant girl over a landholder, I learned that long ago.  That's it,... that's all of it,... there isn't any more."  With that said, it is like the air has been let out of a balloon as Ginnie slumps in the chair exhausted, looking very young and frail.

Katherine sipped her tea as the girl ate a large dinner. She obviously wasn't used to eating well. The owner of the restaurant seemed disappointed that she only ordered one dinner, but he would get over it. 

She listened as Ginnie's story came out, at first clear and finally at the end quiet, as if she had run out of energy.  "My husband was Irish," Kate said quietly. "He was sick for nearly a year. He was getting better, but he died a few months after moving here. There are a lot of people who would take advantage of people like you and I, Ginnie. You were right to run, and from what I saw you've been taking care of yourself. I'm not going to send you to the Marshal. But living on your own, you're always going to be at risk. And as I said, I don't have enough money left here to send you anywhere and I can't be seen near the train station. 

Promise City doesn't have a school, but I have many books and a good education under my belt. If you want to take the stage there, I could tutor you. But you'll need to pull your weight too. I have a new ranch that could use a helper, and we might be able to dig up some other work for you. You do the work, and I'll provide tutoring as well as a place to stay and food to eat. We can talk about money later, but I would expect the stealing to stop. You'd always be free to move on if you want."

Kate sees Ginnie perk up but then pull herself right back in as the walls slam down between the two of them and her eyes go hard. What little trust this child has had in the world has been smashed down far to many times   "Why would you do something like that? Something so good for someone you don't even know? Someone like me? What do you really want?"

Kate replies, "What do I really want? I want my husband back. I want to feel happiness again. I want to raise my horses and study, and build a new life. In regards to you, I want you to earn your keep and be in a safe place while you learn what you need to improve your life. And I don't want to feel guilty in sending you off somewhere when I know I could have done more. 

Why would I do something like this? Without people who helped me when I came here I would have been lost. I gave my word, I would help you and when I give my word I keep it. To send you out into the world to live the way you have been isn't helping. I hate how ugly the world can be, but I can take some of that ugliness away by helping you.  Oh, and why someone like you? Mostly because you are someone who needs helping."

Kate looks over to see Ginnie's eyes fill with tears. Ginnie has lost of the faked bravado that she was fronting before and the edge is gone. She is a little girl sitting at a very empty plate. She reaches into a hidden pocket in her skirt and pulls out the $20 that Kate had given her earlier, sliding it across the table.  "So when do we leave?" she says in a small voice.

"On the stage tomorrow afternoon. I have some business left here in town but it should be finished by then. Some friends on mine should be on the stage as well. Tonight you can stay with me in my hotel. We'll have to share when we get back to Promise City as well, I'm afraid, but we can worry about those arrangements later."  Kate put the bill back in her pocketbook and counted out the money to pay for the meal. "We'll have to get you some clothes when we get back to Promise City. Do you need to go back and get your things?"

Ginnie replies, “I have two sets and that is more than enough for right now. I would need to get my things. If I need more clothing I can make it, I made this after all.”  She pauses and says, “You’re not just teasing me?  I really will have a place to stay?  I can stay in the shed tonight if you want or just go get my things and sleep on the floor in the hotel room.."  She seems to be speaking almost to herself, "That would be better warmer at least and I wouldn't have to watch out for the drunks."

Kate responds, "I'm not teasing you, and I'm sure they can set up a cot of some kind in the hotel room for you. And perhaps we'll just get you one or two dresses, just to save us the trouble of doing laundry nearly every day," Kate smiled as she stood up.  "I'll walk with you part of the way to the station, I can't go all the way you understand. After that we'll go over to Big Nose Kate's and I'll get you settled before I go to finish my business." Kate picked up the box of Tom's things and followed Ginnie to the door.

Ginnie Stands up and heads for the door she keeps looking behind her at Kate as if she doesn't really believe that this is happening to her.  

Kate laid her hand very lightly on the girls shoulder as they passed through the door. They walked through the twilight street toward the shed Ginnie had been calling home. Once it was in sight Kate stopped. "You run over and get your things. I'll be waiting right here," Kate said, pointing to a shadowy alcove. "Be quick though, I don't want to stand here too long in the open when the Marshal might come by. I'm staying at Big Nose Kate's, just in case he does come by and I have to hide.  Go on now, quickly."

Ginnie slips into the shed and gathers her things, folding them tightly into a package that looks very much like a school bag bundle. She then scrapes away a patch of dirt from the floor and scoops up a pouch containing her money and a small piece of hand tatted lace. She straps it to a piece of string tied around her waist under her clothing. Ginnie checks carefully to make sure no one is watching then scoots out the back door, stopping quickly to wash the dirt from her hands in a nearby horse troth before she meets Kate in the shadows.

Kate waited nervously as Ginnie ran to get her things. It had been quite a while now since she'd snuck Colby Tucker on to the train, but she couldn't be sure that the Earps weren't still nosing around. And although she wanted to find Morgan, she didn't want to find him before she had Ginnie safely tucked away at Big Nose Kate's. 

The girl came back faster than Kate had expected. She offered Ginnie her hand and they walked rapidly through town and back to the Hotel. Kate went up to the bar where Kate was. "Miss Haroney, would it be possible to have a cot set up in my room? I'd like to make my guest here comfortable," she said, smiling down at Ginnie.  The restaurant and hotel owner looks at the girl and says "Yes, that can be arranged. I recognize her from around town but do not know the child's name or her parents. How is it that she is now with you?"

Kate replies, "She's been looking for me. I met her several times before I left for Promise City. She lost her parents a while back, and the people who were taking care of her left on the train today. They're going to send for her, until them I'm going to help out for a little while."   Miss. Haroney replies, "A shame to lose one's parents so young. Well, Mrs. Kale, you and I have both known far many tragedies in our lifetimes. It is good that you are willing to help this young lady through hers."

"It's my pleasure. After so many people have helped me, it's nice to be able to help someone else. Come along dear, let's go get you settled." 

Kate walked behind Ginnie to the stairs and up to her room. Inside she locked the door and breathed a long sigh. "I have to go back out. I'm afraid you're going to be bored here by yourself." She dug into Tom's box and pulled out one of the books he had on horses. "You can read this if you like. I might be gone for quite a while."   

Kate sat down and wrote out a note, folded some cash in it, and put it in the other book in Tom's box. If she didn't come back, Ginnie would still be able to take that train. After the cot was brought up Kate made sure Ginnie was settled and then went back downstairs.  When Kate begins to head down the stairs she sees Marshall Virgil Earp sitting alone on a leather loveseat in the lobby. He glances up, sees her, and stands.

Katherine forced herself to stay calm. Did it really matter if she walked alone to the Marshall's office, or if she had an escort? She was keenly aware of the weight of the pistol in her skirts, and of the derringer in her bodice. "Good evening Marshall, can I help you with something?"

"Ma'am, I'd like a few minutes of your time please" he states. He then gestures towards a small private dining room off from the main room. Kate glances across the room and sees the other Kate standing over near the piano with a neutral expression on her face.  "Of course." Kate took the lead and walked over to the private room, waiting for the Marshall to open the door for her before stepping inside.

They enter the room and Virgil shuts the door. The table has a fancy tablecloth and place settings put out for six people. The curtains over the windows are drawn but the gas lantern in the room provides sufficient light. Earp gestures for Kate to have a seat while he remains standing.  She took the offered seat and folded her hands neatly in her lap. She looked back at Virgil expectantly.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 163, “The First Real Date” , Sunday, January 22nd, 1882, 5:00 P.M.*

Some time later since their arrival in the room Jake and Ruby lay in each others arms. Ruby can’t get the smile off her face as she strokes Jake’s beard. “So,” she looks up to him, “What were you thinking about me, night and day?” Ruby kisses Jake’s chest, “How much you missed me?” she kisses his neck, “And how much you wanted me there? Or…” she moves up higher and kisses his lips, “How much you know you need me?”

He comments, "Yes.".... "Yes.".... "Yesmmm.".... "On the other hand it is real nice being welcomed back."  She answers, “No ideas, you’re not leaving me again anytime soon.” Ruby lifts her head up suddenly and a grin starts to form on her face. “Hold on a second, are you admitting that you need me? I think you just did!” Ruby jumps up on the bed, the sheet wrapped loosely around her, standing one foot on either side of Jake. “Stop the presses!” she yells out. She puts her hand up like she is reading a headline. “Mr. Jacob Cook finally admits he needs Miss Ruby West. Get out your winter coat, Hades must be freezing over!” 

"That and you make me laugh." Jake grabs a corner of the sheet and lifts it up enough to get a view. He cocks his head to one side, "Very lovely. Keep yelling like that and Chumbly will be up here with his notepad." He pulls more firmly on both sides of the sheet pulling her back down to the bed. Ruby squeals and laughs as she is pulled back to the bed, landing on Jake with a thump. She finally stops laughing and calms down. 

Jake strokes her long red hair and says, "Katherine's here and Morgan isn't dead. I suppose that is promising. Why were the Earps at the train station? Looking for Katherine? If you didn't come with Katherine why were you at the train station? Can you tell me what is going on?" 

The smile immediately drops off Ruby’s face. “I didn’t come with Kate but I was looking for her. She left me a note this morning and I followed her. I’m sure she is here to confront Morgan. The Earps are making up some story about wanting to protect her from danger from the Cowboy Gang, how they started the “rumors” about Tom’s death. I went to find Colby Tucker but Kate was already with him. I followed the Earps to the train station thinking they were looking for her and they started to question me. I think Tucker ran out of town and that is why Kate was at the station but that is just a guess. I lied and told them I was waiting for someone on the train. Then you got off the train to save me. Your new profession,” she laughs, pushing some hair off his face, “Saving me.” 

Ruby spends a good amount of time catching Jake up on what happened with the Lone Star, the whole Earth Spirit adventure and now following Kate to Tombstone. She knows Jake will be mad about her coming alone but sees no other way to get around telling him. She carefully leaves out the Apache Indians they ran across on the coach ride over. 

Jake laughs. "That whole spirit dragon thing story is better than anything I could ever make up. Are you sure Nanuet didn't gather up some special mushrooms and have Dorita put them in the stew?"   Ruby laughs too. "No I'm not sure. But I did actually touch the dragon and got this," she points to the bruise on her leg, "So that would be some pretty strong mushrooms. I guess that’s about everything. We’ve been busy in Promise City. And I want to know ALL about what happened in Tucson, but right now I am STARVING! Time for you to take me to dinner, Mr. Cook. I wish I had a nice dress so I could dress up for you and we could go out for a romantic dinner in a fancy restaurant. Of course, that would also assume we weren’t here to keep one of our friends from killing a Marshall.” Ruby shrugs. 

"Ruby West, I'm proud just to be able to escort you to dinner. Don't you be worrying about whether or not you have your best dress. Let's find a fine restaurant and be nice and obvious getting there. The best way to stay out of trouble with the Earps here is to let them know where we are. That way Katherine can find us too if she wants to. We can go skulking later." "Obvious, that shouldn't be too hard." She winks at him and gets out of bed to get dressed for dinner.

Ruby and Jake have a few more drinks while trying to help each other get dressed. When they finally manage to finish they make their way downstairs and tell Mr. Billicke they are going out to dinner if anyone needs them. They walk towards the middle of town holding hands and find a classy restaurant.

The fanciest restaurant in town is the one attached to the Grand Hotel owned by Big Nose Kate, but Jake has suggested that they avoid it. So they head to Gregory's Restaurant on Fremont Street where the owner, an Englishman named Thomas C. Gregory, shows them to a table. It is ironically the exact same table that Kate and Ginnie had dined at little more than an hour earlier.

As they are seated Ruby smiles at Jake. "Do you realize that this is our first real date? Well, ok maybe second if you count the night we went out celebrating." The hostess hands them menus, as Ruby leans slightly across the table, "Course, we kinda skipped the courting part by sleeping together." The hostess looks at Ruby and hurries off as Ruby laughs.

Jake puts his hat on an empty chair and tsks after the hostess. "She should at least pretend she wasn't listening. Hard to get good help." he says with a faint smile. "Courting, huh. They were big on that back in Philadelphia. Wearing stiff clothes, sitting painfully upright with a bunch of people you didn't really like just so you could smile at the woman someone fixed you up with." Silver Jake Cook makes an unconscious grimace. "Society and I never quite saw eye to eye. Much better our way." he ends with his smile returning.

“I agree with you Jake, our way is better AND more fun. I happen to know all about society, even if it doesn’t show.” Ruby sees a shimmer of disbelief cross Jake’s eyes and she smiles. She grabs her hair, twists it around and holds it on top of her head with one hand. She sits up very straight, shoulders back, neck elongated and her free hand tucked neatly in her lap. She has practically transformed in front of Jake. 

Ruby continues softly, in a different tone than her normal speech, “Mr. Cook, while I do believe you know much about Miss West will you concede that it is possible that you do not know everything? A woman must carry some secrets, do you not agree?” Ruby extends out the back of her hand to Jake. “And what a gentleman you are to be concerned.”  

Ruby lets her hair drop and changes back to her normal posture. “How about, Miss West, if you do not get serious about your studies you will continue to be an embarrassment to your father and your family. Or Constance, if you persist acting like a spoiled brat you will never find a decent husband in society. Miss West, proper ladies don’t consort with those types or engage in those types of activities. Or my personal favorite, Constance Grace, I will make you into a good wife and mother if it kills me… or you.” 

Ruby stops to run her hand through her hair. “That last one was my mother, the last words I ever heard from her. Said right after I was told I was getting sent away to Miss Gilroy’s School for the Privileged, in other words troubled youth. To prepare me for my journey to marry Mr. Eastman of Rochester upon return. Agreed to because my beautiful face should overcome any lack of social abilities.” Ruby pauses and looks away before looking back to Jake. With a raised eyebrow, “Is that enough society for you? That world is just as vicious as this one, only there it is under the veil of being proper, injury done with words instead of weapons.” Ruby pauses again, then proceeds with blushing cheeks. “Oh, I think my mouth has run off on me again. I’m a bit embarrassed. I’ve never told anyone all that.”

He replies, "You and I seem to be made from the same cloth. My folks thought they were part of Philadelphia society, but weren't really. It just turned my stomach every time they swallowed their pride and did whatever was necessary to fit in. I wasn't going to, and I think they knew that and gave up on me. Even to the point of keeping my punishments quiet so the neighbors wouldn't know what a hellion I was." 

Jake laughs. "That was the best part, I could get out of the worst of them that way. I feel sorry for you, I didn't suffer half as bad. I could have stuck it out until I was older if they hadn't tried to use my sister... well you know the story." He reaches across and squeezes her hand a moment and lets go. "Jake's just been a free spirit, for the most part causing my own trouble and getting myself out."

She answers, “Don’t feel sorry for me Jake. My parents never really loved me, they only wanted a child so my father could have the perfect picture for the papers, a perfect family… I think they were biased as soon as I was born with red hair, like my grandmother. Anyway, they made it easy to leave. I’ll admit it was hard learning to take care of myself after living like that, and I also admit that I do miss certain things about living with money. Like my dresses fitting,” she laughs. 

“I get by just like you, and I don’t have to be fake and pretend, if I don’t want to, and I don’t have to be married to some man from Rochester who thinks he can change me and control me. I don’t know why anyone would ever want or need to get married,” she looks serious then laughs again before looking at the menu. “What should I order?” She looks back up at Jake with a smile. “A hellion, huh? I just wonder, which one of us will get the other into more trouble?”

"This is Arizona, I'd skip the fresh fish." Jake says without looking up. "Let's ask the chef, shall we? You get the best that way."  “Why don’t you order for us then?” Ruby peeks over the top of her menu, “I like surprises, especially chocolate ones.” Jake looks up to see Ruby looking back at her menu with a big grin on her face. Then she puts her menu back down on the table, gets up and moves her chair around the table next to Jake’s. “We’ve been apart too long, I don’t want to sit all the way over there.” 

Jake is quiet for a moment before continuing. "I like you in, and out of everything. We'll get your dresses tailored. Don't worry about the money, it will come. I don't try to get in trouble, but that doesn't seem to keep me out of it." He smiles gently and he seems to be looking through Ruby a bit before he focuses again. "Red hair like your grandmother, eh. Did you know her? Was she like anyone we know?"

Ruby answers, “About my grandmother, I didn’t know her. From what I hear she was exactly like someone we know, which is why I didn’t know her. I wish I did. My family turned their back on her. She wrote to me sometimes, told me not to change for them. She had adventures all over the world, had a very exciting life, even being a woman alone. She never regretted anything she did.” Ruby shrugs. 

“I’m not worried about my dresses or my money. I can always get more. I just want you to be happy, for us to be happy, at least for a little while. I told you, I’m tired of being alone all the time and that was only proven by you being gone so long. I know you are happy and I am happy so we’re good, at least for a little while.” Ruby smiles softly at Jake and leans over and kisses him. “So keep me happy and make a good choice for dinner.” She winks at him and then pretends to take a look around the room. When he looks back at the menu she looks at him and smiles.

Jake flags down Mr. Gregory at the next opportunity and asks about the best of his menu, or to send the chef out. Ruby and Jake will leisurely chat while waiting for their dinner, and dine in much the same way.

Ruby and Jake are almost done their meal when a man who had entered the restaurant a few minutes earlier is directed over to their table. Neither Ruby or Jake know the man but see that he is wearing a badge. "Excuse me, but may I have a word with the two of you?" he asks.  He introduces himself as Marshall Williams and says that he is investigating the recent string of stagecoach robberies in the county. He asks them what they know about these incidents.

Ruby rises and extends her hand. "Marshall Williams, a pleasure to meet you." After he takes her hand she sits. "I'm not sure what you mean. We were on a coach a couple of weeks ago that was chased by the Cowboy Gang and we've already been questioned about that. Other than that I'm not sure how we can be of help to you."

"A pleasure Marshall." Jake replies after Ruby speaks. "We were on a stagecoach a little while back that was attacked by five men but the stage was able to outrun them. An Army Lieutenant questioned us about that one. The men were too far away for us to see their faces, and they were covered in bandanas." Jake scratches his head a moment before continuing. 

"The other coach attack was made by around 20 men, some of them were killed. That's when Morgan Earp got hurt. The Indian guide Nanuet and I were coming back from Fisk mine not long after that and were attacked again. He was able to track them back to a cave and find some of the folks that did that. We turned the live one into Marshall Earp in Promise City. One of the badly wounded ones told us before he died that Pinto Joe Weems hired him that day. Pinto Joe is in Wyatt Earps jail or at least was last time I was in Promise City." 

He pauses a second and snaps his fingers. "I don't remember who said it but someone in our carriage thought they saw Billy Claibourne that day with the outlaws. That's all I can recall. I was certainly no friend of the cowboy gang, even less after Deadeye Douglas shot me. Anything else I could tell you would be pure speculation."

The man writes all of the information down in his notebook. "Thank you. Appreciate it. I'd already read the reports, the newspapers and interviewed both town Marshals, the Sheriff, and Kris Wagner in Promise City but since the two of you were both here in town now I wanted to get it directly from you. This potential cowboy gang is growing to quite the list, even subtracting the ones who have been killed. Damn, I can't afford to lose much more money on these bastards! And feel free to speculate away, I'll take any lead I can get on these guys."

Ruby asks, "Who else have you added to the list as of late? And are you are Marshall here in Tombstone?"  He answers, "Oh, I'm sorry for the confusion. Marshall is actually my first name, although I was deputized by Tombstone's Marshal a few days ago so I guess I can use it as a title now too.”  Jake laughs a hearty laugh. "Damn, wish my parents had named me president or king or something."

Williams continues, “ I'm the Regional Investigator with the Wells Fargo Company. After two holdups and two more attempted holdups of our stagecoaches they decided to send me out here to find out what I could and to assist local law enforcement.  Marshall Earp thought I could probably get to the bottom of things faster if I had a badge. And I'm afraid I really can't be sharing my list, especially those I'm not totally sure of, but you seem to already know quite a few of them."

Jake gives Ruby a wink before continuing. "Look Marshall, even talking to you about the cowboy gang brings some risk around these parts. Before I share speculation, you need to share too. Only seems fair. We can do it off the record." Jake smiles knowingly at him before continuing quietly. "And then you can tell me how one might make a profit helping Wells Fargo protect it's assets."

He folds up his notebook and puts it away. "Sorry, it's an active investigation. Can't share anything until I'm ready to bring it to either a lawman or a judge. I'm sure you must understand. My gut feeling tells me you're on the level but I've heard some speculation otherwise so I can't be taking any chances.  If I think of anything further I need from you I'll stop by again. Can I safely assume that you're staying with your friend Mrs. Kale over at the Grand Hotel?"

"No, we didn't know where Mrs. Kale was staying." Jake says with feigned surprise. "How did you find us?"  He smiles and replies "I'm an investigator!" He then laughs and says "Didn't take much investigating actually. I heard you were both in town and had been apart for a while. You're both from out of town, it's dinner time, and getting back together you probably would have gone somewhere nice to dine. Since this town only has three nice restaurants in it, it didn't take me that long to find you. And yes, your friend is staying at the Grand Hotel. She's over there right now."


----------



## Silver Moon

_FYI Readers, we're now down to the final play-by-post threads from this module.  I figure maybe ten to twelve more chapters of the story. _ 


*Chapter 164, “Interrogation” , Sunday, January 22nd, 1882, 6:00 P.M.*

Virgil Earp states, "Mrs. Kale, I'm going to need to ask you for the present whereabouts of a Mr. Colby Tucker. He's wanted for questioning regarding his possible involvement in a recent stagecoach robbery. I know that he was a friend of your late husband and I'm not sure exactly what lies he may have told you, but it is very important that we find him as quickly as possible. You would be doing him as well as yourself a favor by telling me where I can find him."

She answers, "I'm sorry Marshall, but I don't know his present whereabouts.  I did see him this afternoon over at the Corral. He had a box of my husbands things that I went to reclaim. That would have been sometime about, oh, three o'clock perhaps? I'm not quite sure, as I went to the stone mason first to arrange for Tom's headstone. He was still at the corral when I left. After that I can't help you.   What lies do you mean? He would hardly speak to me at all, almost as if he was afraid of me for some reason. He just got me Tom's box and shooed me out."

Virgil says "Please think about anything that he might have said. Mrs. Kale, his life depends on our finding him. We think he and Johnny Ringo were both in on the robbery together. Johnny Ringo is currently behind bars and in the County Jail as a robbery suspect, but his lawyer will probably get him released on bail tomorrow. If Ringo gets to Tucker before we do he's probably a dead man. Look, we were told that he ran right after you arrived to see him. Do you know where he might have gone to?"

Katherine hesitated. They were obviously going to dance around each other if one or the other didn't start telling the truth. Ruby had said both Johnny Ringo and Morgan Earp has been angry about what happened at the card game. Was it possible they really did want to find Tucker to protect him? Could the interrogation have been about that as well? 

She says, "There are some things I don't understand here, Marshall. If they were in it together, why would Johnny Ringo want to hunt Mr. Tucker down? It seems to me that silence would be in both their interests. And earlier, you said that I would be doing Mr. Tucker and myself a favor. Am I in some kind of danger?"

He replies, “Well Ma'am, I'm afraid you could be. I'm not sure exactly what you heard about Ringo, but he's not a man to be trifled with. Why Tucker is in danger is simple, he could testify against Ringo in court. Without Tucker's testimony the evidence against Ringo is superficial at best. I doubt the Judge would convict. There's no way any judge will offer an immunity deal to Ringo, nor would he take it, but if Tucker gets such an offer I'm sure he'll jump at it. Ringo knows that too." 

Earp then leans against the table, placing his hands on the table top palms down and fingers extended. He leans towards Kate and says "Mrs. Kale. You were seen talking with Colby Tucker just a few hours ago. In fact, you appear to have been the last one to see him. Everyone knows that Tucker and your husband were friends, Ringo knows that. And it won't take him or his Cowboy Gang buddies long to find that out either. The safest thing for you to do right now is tell me where Tucker is hiding."

"I can't tell you what I don't know," Kate said truthfully. At this point she didn't know where Tucker was. He could be in Tucson, or on his way to Boston, or hiding anywhere in between. "For what it's worth, I believe that both Mr. Tucker and myself are in danger. I even believe Ringo could be that danger. But don't you think this will go better if we are both completely honest Marshall? Why don't we talk about what we both really want to talk about?" Kate stood up slowly. 

"I have heard stories, or lies as you've been calling them. And I've met your brother Morgan, I've saved his life. I liked him. And I could believe that it is all lies except for one fact. He's always been nervous around me, always almost afraid. And that day after I saved his life, he apologized to me before he passed out. And now he's left Promise City. I have no interest in taking anything to a judge, no interest in charges or trials. I just want to know the truth. I think I deserve that. And just to show you that I mean it.”

She states, “You can point your sidearm at me while I do this if you like," Kate said as she slowly removed Tom's pistol from her skirts, keeping her fingers far from the trigger, and laid it on the table in Virgil's reach. Then she pulled the Derringer as well and laid it down too.   

Virgil stops her and says "Ma'am, it appears that Mr. Tucker filled your head with lots of lies. I believe my brother Wyatt explained to you why Morgan is not comfortable around you. If that is insufficient, and you want to let your imagination run wild, well, there's nothing I can do about that. But I'd advise you for your own safety to not leave this hotel tonight, and to be gone in the morning before Johnny Ringo makes bail."  And with that he turns and walks out of the room.

Kate watched Virgil leave and slowly sat down, her weapons still laid out on the table. She propped her elbows up on the table and rested her head in her hands. Why was it so hard to get to the truth? Wasn't she the only danger to them now? With Tucker gone, and her willing to forego any formal proceedings, and still no truth? Tears began to run down the insides of her sleeves. 

"Stupid, stupid girl," she muttered to herself. She would have to go through Morgan. He was the only one who knew the full truth, and might be willing to tell it. She dried her eyes and put her weapons back in their places, and tried to think of how to find Morgan Earp.  As Kate is returning her weapons to their various hiding spots Ginnie slips into the room and sits fully clothed across the table from her 

The girl states, "Ma'am I'm not really sure what the Earps want with you, or why you seem so determined to stay away from them and get yourself in trouble with them at the same time.  It seems to me that your Tom was a good man to have someone like you care for him. He would want you to be safe and get on with your life. He's dead and that can't be fixed, but anyone who makes those Earps angry gets dead too.   The way that Marshal left this room showed me that he wasn't any too happy with you. Isn't it better to be alive and not buried in a plot next to your husband?"

Kate sat down helplessly. "I don't know. Honestly, I don't know what they want with me. I don't want to be in trouble with them, and I don't want to cause them any trouble either."  She sighed. "I know nothing can bring him back. But it's hard to start again when the past is still tied around your ankles." Kate stood up and went over to Ginnie. "Come, we should get out of here before the owner Kate gets angry." 

Katherine walked her new charge out of the dining room and back toward the stairs. She remembered what Ruby had told her about James Earp. Morgan could be over at the Oriental Saloon, but going there could be the most foolish thing she could do, aside from going to the Marshall's office.  Virgil Earp had warned her not to leave the hotel, and Kate couldn't help but wonder if that was a warning or a threat.

Big nose Kate approaches Katherine and Ginnie. In a soft voice she says "Virgil said that you might be in danger, that the members of the Cowboy Gang could be after you. He said that you were on the stage when his brother got shot and might be able to identify some of the robbers if you saw them again. He asked me to make sure that you stayed in the building." 

After a short pause she says "I hear that you play the piano. I have a recently tuned instrument over here and my regular pianist has Sunday night's off. Perhaps you would be willing to play something for us?"

Warning or threat, Virgil Earp intended to make sure she stayed in this hotel tonight. Well, she still had tomorrow morning to find Morgan, and making an enemy of Big Nose Kate was a poor idea. "Yes, the Marshall is very concerned," she said, keeping her voice even. "How kind of you all to look after my safety." 

Kate lightly squeezed Ginnie's shoulder and gave her a poor imitation of Ruby's "go with it" look, then pulled out a dollar and gave it to her. "I'm sure you have something sweet for her while I play," she asked Kate before walking over to the piano. Tomorrow would have to be soon enough, or perhaps late tonight when everyone was asleep. Morgan had worked the night shift in Promise City, perhaps he did here as well. 

Katherine sate down at the instrument and started with the Strauss waltz she knew so well. She had played it so often that even in her distracted state she could play it well. As always, playing brought calmness to her and she was able to play some more difficult pieces.

Kate kept an eye on Ginnie as she was seated at a table and given a piece of yellow cake. She would be alright for now.  Katherine kept playing, unsure of what would happen if she tried to stop and go up to her room. Most likely nothing. It would be trying to leave the hotel that would be the problem. 

Over at Gregory’s Restaurant, Ruby and Jake have finished their meal and are currently talking to Tombstone’s Deputy Marshal Williams.   "Excuse me for a moment, Mr. Williams." Ruby leans close to Jake. "Maybe mention those $20 dollar bills?"

"Marshall, you give up too easy." Jake gives him a easy smile. "Ruby has reminded me of some other information, still a bit speculative. I'm worried about the risk to Ruby, and I could use some information to help keep her safe." Jake gives her tender squeeze. "You are a clever man, why don't you ask me some questions about specific people, perhaps some you suspect. Are you sure you don't want to quietly trade a little information? I could save Wells Fargo a lot of money, make you a hero and keep this beautiful woman safe. Of course I never heard anything." Jake looks at him expectantly.

He tells Jake "Perhaps we can talk later. How long do you anticipate staying in town and where are you staying?"  Jake replies, “We are at the Cosmopolitan and probably leaving on the stage to Promise City tomorrow."  Ruby interjects, "Probably? No we ARE leaving on the stage tomorrow, we're going home."  Jake says, "Like I said, we are going home tomorrow," as he smiles at both of them.   The Deputy Marshal leaves.   

Katherine played piano for about forty-five minutes before getting up. She nodded to Big Nose Kate as she went over to Ginnie. "Let's go on upstairs, I'm tired."  She and the young girl go back up to the room.  She says, "I still have that bit of business to take care of dear. I'll be back in a little while. You should get some sleep. It's been a long day, and tomorrow there'll be a long stage ride." 

Katherine then went back out and peeked down the stairs. She watched until Big Nose Kate went into the kitchen, then made her move down the stairs and out the door.   It had just gotten dark out when Kate exits the saloon and grand hotel and walks out onto the street. It was amazing how quickly she had come to detest this town. Town, more of a small city at this point. She had heard that the population was now nearing 6,000. Most of them lived in the workers' barracks up the hill near the mines and smelters rather than in the town. But it still wasn't the small town that she had grown accustomed to in the short three weeks since she left this place. "Why did I come back?" she initially thought to herself. But she knew the reasons why, and one of them still remained.

After this long, long day, Kate felt a bit as if she were drowning. There was too much going on to keep track of. There was only one thing left clear in her mind, the need to find Morgan Earp. With no idea where else to look, Kate went to the Marshall's office, located above the Crystal Palace. She walked up to the first employee she could find. "Is there anyone upstairs in the Marshall's office right now?"  No, office hours are over" the waitress stated. 

Kate asks, "Could you tell me where I might find Morgan Earp then?"    She tells Kate, "Sorry, no idea. You might try the town jail."  "Thank you, I'll do that."  Kate left the Crystal Palace and made her way over to the town jail.  She reaches the town jail and finds the main door locked. She notices that the whole side stone wall on the eastern end, connected to the jail cells, is still lying in rubble on the ground. She recalls the story of Dudley Yeat's escape ten days earlier and guesses they've been too busy dealing with stagecoach robberies to be concerned about rebuilding it.

Kate stepped over a bit of the rubble, considering. Johnny Ringo was in the county jail. At least then she would have everyone she needed in one place. She didn't seem to see anything as she walked away from the town jail and headed for the county jail instead.  

Jake and Ruby enjoy dinner and some chocolate dessert without rush.   He then say, "So, Miss West, how would you like to take a walk? Perhaps we'll go visit the Earps at their office. I believe they asked us to come see them when we were at the train station." Jake raises an eyebrow and gives her a little grin. "I'd love to Mr. Cook." She stands up and takes his arm and they head to the Crystal Palace, where they find the office empty. "Should we go looking for them? We could ask Big Nose Kate..."  He states, "Why not? Let's go talk to her."  

Ruby takes Jake's hand and they head to the Grand Hotel. Once inside they look around and until they see Big Nose Kate and they approach her.  Kate welcomes the two of them and asks if they would like a room.  Ruby sighs. " I wish we were here for a room," as she gives Jake a glance. "We're looking for you, actually."  She says, "We've met before, around two weeks back. A table at the restaurant perhaps? I'm afraid that our pianist has Sunday nights off, but even without the entertainment you'll find no better restaurant in town."

Ruby replies, "Yes we have met before, about two weeks ago. You have a good memory. To be totally honest with you, we are looking for Morgan Earp. We have some business with him and he asked us to stop by today, but we were, uh, busy." She smiles at Jake. "I know he might be at the Oriental Saloon and that will be our next stop, but since we know you know everything that goes on around here we were hoping you could save us from running around town searching."

She says "No, I haven't seen him since around lunch time. His brother Virgil was in here a while back. I'm not sure where they are at the moment. The Oriental Saloon is as good a place as any to start."  "Thank you, Kate. You've been very helpful, yet again." Ruby turns to Jake. "Let's go to the Oriental. Maybe we can even play some cards and have some drinks while we're there." She smiles and without waiting for an answer grabs Jake's hand and pulls him out, heading to the Oriental Saloon.

Kate arrives at the County Jail. The Cochice County Sheriff, Johnny Behan, is the only one there at the moment other than the prisoner in one of the cells who she assumes to be Johnny Ringo.  She took a deep breath and stepped inside. She walked over to she Sheriff and said quietly so the prisoner wouldn't hear, "Pardon me for intruding, but I'm looking for Deputy Marshall Earp. Could you tell me where I might find him?"  Behan replies "No idea. They don't work for me, they just dump their prisoners in my lap," and gestures to Ringo.  She says, “I'm sorry. He's not at the office, and the town jail is obviously not fit. I hesitate to ask, but might you know where he lives?"

Ringo yells out from the cell "The Earps have a house in the center of town, a few doors back from the Oriental Saloon. Hey pretty lady, could you do me a favor?"  Kate turned toward the cell as she moved back closer to the Sheriff. "I'm not in the habit of doing favors for men in jail, and I doubt the Sheriff would allow it."

Behan replies "Lady, I don't give a damn. Ringo's okay in my book, Earps hate him, that's why they keep arresting him. Never have anything to make it stick. He's only here because there's a great big hole in the town jail. Crazy thing was, he was in there when the hole got blown in it and stayed behind instead of escaping. Seems to me they could have just kept him back there this time too instead of dumping him on me."

Kate tilted her head and took a step forward. "What do you want?"  He says "I was wondering if you might loan me a book. I'm getting frightfully bored in here and would really like something to read."  Kate took a couple steps closer, but still out of Ringo's reach. "Why would you think to ask me for a book?" She dropped her voice and whispered, "Do you know who I am?"

He says "Why yes Mrs. Kale, I happen to know a lot about you. What I'd really like from you right now would be a book. I'm a college educated man and an fluent in reading several different languages. If you could locate for me a book in either English, Spanish, Latin, French or Greek that would be just fine. I had a hunch that you of all people might know where to find one for me."

"I didn't bring anything to Tombstone with me," she said slowly. "I only have a couple books that belonged to my late husband. How did you know me, or know anything about me? We've never met."  He replies "Oh, I think we've crossed paths before. Only a couple of books you say? That's odd, I thought you might have more than that....five-hundred-and-eighty-two to be exact."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 165, “Cowboys and Indians” , Sunday, January 22nd, 1882, 12:30 P.M.*

After Leaving the soldiers, Chester walks over to Drover's Livery in search of Danby Jones. Chester see the man fixing a fence. "Mr. Jones. I want to talk to you." Jones comes over to Chester.  The ex-solider asks, "What do you want?"   Jones says, "Follow me." They walk into a nearby alley. "What do you know about the bank robbery last week, Danby? I don't like being shot at and a friend of mine was almost killed."

Jones replies, "You'd know more than me. You were there at the time, I wasn't. Believe me, I'm not involved with Deadeye Douglass. But since we're on that subject, has Silver Dollar talked to you about our plan yet?”  

Chester answers, “And why should I believe you? You've been talking about stealing from the place. A short time later, the place gets robbed. Interesting, don't you think? And why are you still trying to rob the bank. After Deadeye got through with it, there can't be much left."   

Jones says, “Deadeye didn't get much of anything, he took the dummy bags. Talk to our other partner, Silver Dollar Cook, he knows where the real money is hidden. Don't worry Chesty, you'll get your third of the take."  Chester sighs and thinks to himself, “I don't think this guy can steal candy from a baby, much less a bank. But, I should tell the Condons, just in case.”  He tells the man,  "OK. OK, Jones. I'll ask Silver Dollar. Just don't start anything yet."

Chester decides to work off his frustration with Danby Jones by taking a ride out to the silver mine. How would I make it safe for the mine wagons? It'll take a few people. After doing a brief reconnaissance, he heads back to the city. Chester checks his pocket watch and sees he has some time to wash up before dinner. He goes up to his room, washes his face and changes his clothes. 

Nanuet spent the first half of the day working in the grove. Several of the plants were not indigenous to the area so he spent much of his time studying them. After some time his stomach reminded him that food was a priority so he headed over to the El Parador for lunch.  

While there for the mid-day meal, he overhears more talk about a clash between the Apache and soldiers. It pains him to hear this as it reopens memories of what happened to his family and tribe. "Kajika might know what is going on, and I did promise that I would do some speaking for the Apache. Maybe I should try and meet with him." Nanuet thinks to himself. 

Nanuet thanks Dorita for another fine meal and makes sure to pay and leave a generous tip. He makes his way out of town towards the abandoned boarded up mine head. He calls for Maska. When she arrives he asks her to find and bring Kajika.  Nanuet then finishes the journey and approaches the mine head looking for any signs of its current state of occupation.

Maska leads Nanuet off and into the hills. They travel for several miles until they come upon an Apache encampment. Nanuet sees ten mounted warriors, all with their faces painted for war. They are carrying bows but also have Springfield rifles strapped to their backs. Kajika is also among the group. He appears to be making something in a clay pot that looks to be a whitish paste.

Nanuet approaches cautiously and in plain sight making sure to show that he has no weapons in his hands.  He approaches Kajika and asks "Master, we need to speak. I need to know what is happening between the Apache and the white men. Can we speak here?"  Kajika says "Yes. Geronimo has put me in charge of these braves. They answer to me.” 

The Shaman continues, “Two days ago the Army broke their agreement with the Apache. Morgana and Qualtaqa, the prior Ambassadors to the Apache, had made an arrangement several months ago where the soldiers and sheriff would stay out of the Chiricahua Mountains. Geronimo says that this is just another example of the white man's broken promises and treaties. I have urged caution, and for the time being the braves will be seen but will not attack unless provoked. But I fear it is only a matter of time until an another altercation occurs, and then Geronimo will then want to purge the humans from this land."

Nanuet nods his head in understanding.  "Once again you have proven to be wise Kajika. If you tell me the details of the agreement made I will do what I can. I will speak to the soldiers about their violation of the agreement. I believe Storm was also knowledgeable about the situation so I will ask her for her guidance."

Kajika replies, “"The agreement pertained to the outlaws known as the James Gang. They robbed Promise City last summer. It was suspected that they would return to the area so Morgana had the Apache offer to apprehend them if these human attempted to go through the mountains. To avoid any misunderstandings the military and territorial authorities agreed to stay out of these mountains as well. This is our homeland, Geronimo only seeks for us to keep what is ours."

Nanuet replies, “So I speak the truth when I say the soldiers from Fort Huachuaca have entered your land, is that correct? Has there been violence and what is the reason that they give for entering the lands?”  Kajika answers, "They did not explain their actions. They just entered our land and started shooting. The men ran but also fired back to deter the soldiers from following. We had wounded as did they. As to which Fortress they come from, we do not know."

Nanuet winces at the explanation by Kajika.  He replies, "I will go and talk with the white man soldiers. Please continue to be patient, I know you will do your best. I will spend the rest of the day and night here with you and share with you my story of the earth spirit and begin this quest tomorrow if that is agreeable with you Master." 

Kajika agrees. He very much wishes to hear the story of the Earth Spirit and what had happened to his blood brother. He tells Nanuet that he knew of Riley's death when it happened, due to their bond. He tells Nanuet not to grieve, that Riley had a tortured soul and in the end felt that he had made a difference.

Nanuet shares the evening meal with the Apache warriors and Kajika. He works on his knowledge of the Apache tongue while there and then after the meal he sits with Kajika and relays the story of the Earth Sprits, especially Riley's involvement.  The two talk late into the night about Nanuet's story and Kajika tests Nanuet on some of his shaman skills. Eventually both begin to tire and they enter into their nightly meditation trance.

Back in town, feeling refreshed, Chester walks to the Lone Star. The others must already be there. He comes in through the front door and sees Comstock and the other soldiers. He looks around, but doesn't see Kate, Jake, or Ruby. Odd. I'd figure one of them would be around tonight. Where could they be? I'm sure they're fine. "Hi Bill. Ready to go back and defend the frontier?" 

Comstock replies, "Yep. Although the frontier's getting smaller every day. Since the hunt didn't go so well, it'll be nice to get back to the fort." He adds with a grin, "Now how bought them cheap drinks you promised us?"   "OK. I got it." Chester asks Harry Rote at the bar for a round of beers and a bottle of whiskey. "Put it on my tab, Mr. Rote. Jeff can tell you I'm good for it." He passes the drinks around, and the group settles down to tell more stories about frontier life.

Once Chester has several drinks in him, he starts to really talk. "I tell you, that Bill Cody is always hogging the limelight. I don't think he even got a shot off at the Chi… Chi… monster. That big game hunter, Jim McClushkey or something killed one of the heads and me and my friends got the rest. That was a fun fight."  

Comstock and his friends press Chester for more details about the battle, especially the part about Cody not firing a shot.  Chester replies, “"Well, you see, we'd been waiting for the thing on that mountain. I had this big gun, almost a cannon. I see the thing land in the woods. That's when my friend and I met you." 

Chester takes a deep swallow of beer. "Anyway, the monster flies over the rest of my group. But, I had left the gun up there, so I couldn't shoot at it. I was dreadfully worried about them. I guess Riley picked the gun up and fired. He even hit it. Didn't think he could hit the broad side of a barn. Killed one of his own friends in a shootout some time ago. That's when you guys left to get bigger guns, right? Right. It flies away only to get one of its heads shot off by Big Jim. Name fits him. 

"So my friend and I climb back to where we used to be. The beast comes back, but now I've got the gun. I let one fly, bang, right in the kisser. It falls to the ground and my Indian friend… You met him that night on the road… He shoots a few arrows into it, finishing it off. That gun's amazing. It fires these navy shells that really pack a punch." He lowers his voice to a whisper, "But you didn't hear that from me."

Whittemore slaps Chester on the back and says "Navy, what do they know about weapons! Army's where the action is!"  Chester replies, "I'll drink to that. My temper got me thrown out on my ear. Punching out your sergeant will do that. He was a cruel man, though. I couldn't stand him any longer and bam, my career was over. Oh well. That's in the past."

The seven continue to drink until the Lone Star closes, they then stagger across the street and over to the Gay Lady Variety Hall and Saloon, which will still be open for a few more hours.  Chester states, "It's great talking with fellow soldiers. My friends are dreadfully nice, but they are still civilians. But, I guess I am too, now. But back to more pleasant things." 

The group stays at the Gay Lady until closing. Many toasts are made. Eventually, all good things come to an end. After much back-slapping and goodbyes, Chester leaves the group and returns to the El Parador. He lurches up the stairs and collapses into bed.

Chester wakes up late the next morning with an awful hangover. He staggers downstairs and Dorita takes one look at him and hands him something, exclaiming "Drink". He takes one sip and then spits it out, saying that it is the worst thing he has ever had to drink. She says "Drink, will get you back on feet. You need to be at bank job in ten minute."

He replies, "Not so loud, please. I'll have to skip breakfast, then. Sorry." Chester swallows the rest of the concoction and makes a face. Then he jogs to the bank, checking his pocket watch along the way. He makes it with a few minutes to spare. "Hi Mr. Condon, I'm feeling much better today." Luckily the late night makes Chester look like he was ill.

Frank Condon looks up at Chester and says "Are you sure that you are alright? You don't look so good. My brother Morgan went to check with you at your hotel on Saturday morning and the hotel owner said that you were in a bad way, that he hadn't seen you come out of your room since Thursday.  Chester thinks to himself, “Didn't plan for that. I'll have to thank Dorita and Pedro.”

Condon says, “Look, Morgan will be by in a few minutes. We can handle the security until you're feeling better. Go take the day off. Take tomorrow off too, we'll see you on Thursday."  Chester says, “Oh, OK. Thank you, Mr. Condon. Are you sure?"   Condon replies, "Yes, yes. Don't come back until you're in perfect health."

Chester returns to the El Parador and thanks Pedro for helping him with the Condons. Pedro says "I didn't lie. On Saturday morning I say that last time I see you come out of room was Thursday. It was. I just didn't tell him you weren't inside after that.”

He laughs, "You're right. It wouldn't be good to lie to a banker. Sorry to put you on the spot like that."  Chester goes back to his room and fetches the case containing the hand cannon. He walks to the gunsmith. He sees Pierre. "Hi, me again. Could you look at this for me? I was in the mountains shooting it and I dropped it. It looks like the barrel is dented."

Pierre brings Chester into the back room. He examines the gun thoroughly. He says, "It looks like it might be. You should get it fixed."  Chester asks, "Can you do it? I know the gun's a custom job and all."  Pierre replies, "Oh no, this is a Bailey made weapon. He alone should be the one to fix it. Nobody else could do justice to his craftsmanship."

Chester replies, "Dang. I think you said Bailey was in Mexico, when I stopped in before. Where exactly, if you know and will tell me? Do you think he would mind visitors?"    Pierre answers, "Well, I wouldn't try sneaking up on him.”  Chester comments, "I'll keep that in mind." 

Pierre continues, “He has a place in the Sonora Province south of Arizona, along the Gulf of California. His home is in the Tepoca area, a day's ride south of the town of Desemboque. From here, that would be around 300 miles or so to the southwest."  "That's a long journey. So I probably won't do that right away. Thanks." With that, Chester repacks the weapon, and drops it off at his room.

Nanuet returns to town mid-morning on Monday. He stop by the Lone Star. Jeff Mills and his construction crew are hard at work on the third floor but with Jeremiah Peck back Nanuet is no longer needed to help out. Niles Hoover tells Nanuet that Kate and Ruby will probably be coming back from Tombstone on the afternoon stage.   He next heads over to the El Parador. Sanoma is busy helping Dorita get ready for the Monday lunch crowd. 

Chester comes downstairs from up in his room and sits down at a table.  Nanuet heads over and sits with Chester.  "Good day Mr. Chester" he starts.  "I know you have work and all, but I have a question to ask you. " He pauses and says "Wait, why are you not at work today?"  "They still believe I am ill." Chester says with half a smirk. "I have off until Thursday. What's up?" 

Nanuet says, "Well, I wanted to get your opinion about a situation involving soldiers. See, the Apache and the soldiers had a deal. The soldiers were to stay off Apache land and leave them alone, but lately for unknown reasons they have been coming to Apache lands. Geronimo is not happy and wishes to wage war against them and the other white men in the area. Kajika has bought some time, but it may not be long before Geronimo acts. Not so long ago I pledged to a friend, Storm the centaur, that I would take her duties of being a peacekeeper and negotiator upon myself. 

Now you heard at the cave with the Earth Spirit that my duties had been fulfilled. The Apache are not my people, but they are still elves. I feel a sense of duty to them in some way. I am elven, they would never let me near the soldier's fort, but you were a soldier. Maybe you could help? Talk to the soldiers and find out why they are going on Apache land. If you think it is a crazy idea then just say so."

Before Chester can give an answer to Nanuet's question he looks up to see Billy Comstock and his five friends enter the El Parador. This surprises Chester at first, as they had planned to leave that morning. Then he notices how bleary-eyed and hung over they are and realizes that they woke up in as bad shape as he did. He gestures for them to come join him.

Chester says "You've all met my friend Nanuet before. I'm glad you gentlemen are still in town. We have a growing situation between the Army and Apache that we could use your assistance with."  Elisah Whittemore replies "We heard about that. That's why we decided to wait until tomorrow to leave." Comstock says, "Yeah, we did a bit too much celebrating last night. We're not exactly at the top of our game right now. Since our route back to New Mexico takes us through the pass between the Apache's mountains we figure we'd better not attempt it until we are at our best in case of trouble." 

Chester says, "Good thinking." He turns to Nanuet and says, "Billy and Elisha here are retired from the Army but the other four are still active, just on leave at the moment. If talking to the Army is what you need they could probably be of help. Captain Mizner here is the commanding officer of this group." 

Andrew Mizner nods and introduces Nanuet by name to his three men Corporal Harrison Grier and Privates Gabriel Chapman and Charles Brookings. He says they are posted out at Fort Stanton in south-central New Mexico Territory, and that their Colonel Dudley was kind enough to grant them this leave to join up with his old friends for the hunt.

Nanuet states, “"The soldiers I need to speak to are at Fort Huachuaca. I am not sure where that lays in relation to where you have to travel to, but I would accept any help you are willing to offer. I have nothing to give you other than a chance to keep the peace and prevent a war between the Apache and the humans."

Mizner says, "I do not understand. If you are not even an Apache then what can you do to help prevent a war?   And this Lieutenant Oscar Gamble who had the skirmish with the Apache is indeed is from Fort Huachuaca. I may outrank him but I have no jurisdiction here."  Billings adds, "Their fort is near Sierra Vista, in the southwestern corner of this county. We are traveling to the northeast, the opposite direction as that."   

Chester replies, "Dang. I was afraid of that. Well, can you come with us just today? I know it's a hassle, but I don't to see any more Indian Wars. Gamble has it in for me, so my going alone would be a tough task. A good ride will shake out some of those cobwebs."  Mizner turns to Comstock and Whittemore and says, "What do you guys think? We didn't get a chance to win that hunt, but I think that stopping an Indian war would certainly be worthwhile." 

"Don't you and your boys have to get back to Fort Stanton?" Whittemore asks.  Mitzer replies, "Colonel Dudley is a reasonable guy and every officer in the American southwest remembers all the trouble Cochise caused for the Army and settlers. If a short detour to the other end of the county can avert a war, that would be great, but I'm still not sure how this one Indian who isn't even an Apache will make a difference?"

Nanuet replies, "I am friends with the Apache. I have met with Geronimo and have the authority from Geronimo to speak with the soldiers as an ambassador. I need your help so that I may approach the soldiers and discover why they have started trespassing on Apache land. I will go myself if it will cause you trouble. I was asking Chester for his advice, I do not want to cause any more trouble for anyone. I want to get going soon, it is a trip of about sixty-five miles I believe and the sooner I get there the better."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 166, “Whacking a Hornet’s Nest ” , Sunday, January 22nd, 1882, 7:30 P.M.*

Kate maintains her composure and replies, "Mr. Ringo, I said I only had two books in Tombstone. I made no mention of where I might have others. Let me be frank. I've spent all day dancing around people who are tying to say things without saying them. Can we blunt? What do you want from me?"

He lowers his voice so that the Sheriff doesn't hear him, and says "I saw you fifteen days ago, in fact at one point you passed within six feet of where I was at. What I want from you are my horse, my coat and my library. Are you prepared to return them to me?"

Kate dropped her voice to match his. "It's not within my power to give you the coat. I do not know which horse was yours, but I have several. If I have it, I will return it to you. If not, I'll either choose one for you, or if it is possible you can choose one yourself. And I will admit in my selfishness I'm loath to give up the books, beside the fact that I am sharing them with another. 

What happened in those caves is something that a man in your profession must know is one of the risks. You steal, and when someone comes to make it stop, you are stolen from. I hope we can agree to hold no grudges. And as I don't plan to be chasing cattle rustlers again, I don't imagine you'll have any more trouble with me.  Let me make this offer, books for information. You tell me how my husband died, and why the Earps hate you, and I'll collect 75 books to be returned to you."

Ringo says "No deal. My lawyer is getting me out of here tomorrow. I'm not going to go shooting off my mouth to the likes of you and blow that. The horse is a chestnut colored mare with a white spot to the left of her tail and the brand QxJ. And for the record, I paid $ 2,000 for the complete library and bookcases, they weren't stolen. I bought them directly from their owner, the Governor of a Mexican province."

She replies, "The likes of me? And what likes are you, pray tell? You keep things you lawfully bought in a bandits cave where no one would expect anything to have been lawfully acquired. I didn't see you with cattle rustlers, and the Sheriff says the Earps can never make a charge stick. Is it because you don't actually do anything, or only that you don't get caught?"

Ringo now speaks up louder, so that the Sheriff will also overhear "You didn't see me with any rustlers Mrs. Kale because I'm not one. As for how my things got in the cave, they were there long before any rustlers arrived. It's not my fault that the Cowboy Gang stumbled upon my secret storeroom. If you should come upon my missing horse please leave in the corral at the Papago Cash Store in Promise City, the owner Ike Sherman is a friend of mine."

"I'll be sure to do that," Kate said in a normal tone before dropping her voice again. "If I had the money I would pay you for the books, but I don't. And to remove them all would break someone's heart, and just today I promised to use them to teach someone. Please, at least tell me, do you know what happened to Tom? We must be able to come to some kind of arrangement," she finished, hoping he wouldn't notice the quiver in her voice.

He lowers his voice and says "I don't know exactly what happened to your husband, but since you're asking that means you've heard something other than what Marshall Earp is selling.  There were five people at the table playing cards with him that night and I'd say that one of them was probably his killer. The Earps have been spreading rumors that I did it, but that's not true, and I'm willing to tell that to any priest that has the ability to detect truthfulness. So that leaves James Earp, Morgan Earp, Colby Tucker or Buckskin Frank Leslie. James wouldn't have done it, he's the only Earp worth keeping. But I wouldn't have put it past any of those other three. If I were to take a guess I'd say it was Leslie, but that's all it is, a guess."

"Thank you," Kate said simply. "If I have your horse, I'll return it, or give you another if not. And I'll see what I can do about the other things. I make no promises, but I'll try." 

Jake says to Ruby while being dragged out of the Grand Hotel , "I don't play Faro. Too much luck involved, not enough skill. Faro dealers usually cheat to make money. Even the dealing boxes can be rigged." As he catches up even with her he continues. "Drinks are good. Except last time we were at the Oriental we met Leslie.... remember? Tom Kale spent his last night playing cards there too. Let's at least pretend to be careful." 

Ruby stops short, making Jake stop too. "Yes, I remember, she says carefully. "But what are you doing here then? I mean, the last time we were here we ran out because of the Cowboy Gang. I came to help Kate, and Morgan Earp is the way to do that, unless we just go and grab her. But if he killed Tom he should pay for that, don't you think? I thought you wanted to talk to him about the $20's anyway? To tell you, I could care less about that. I want to get Kate, make sure she is safe and get out of here." 

"Besides all that, I spend the last week lonely, bored, doing business crap, crawling around mountains with dragons, getting shot and oh, did I mention lonely? So, I don't particularly feel like acting careful. How about I leave the worrying to you, eh?"   

Ruby and Jake head down the street. As they pass by the Cochice County Sheriff's Office and County Jail they can through the open windows of the well-lit office that Katherine is inside talking to somebody in a jail cell.  Jake rolls his eyes at the same time as he sees Katherine. He puts a finger to her lips and then his. "Shhhh." He moves quietly over to the building ducking below the window to listen. He motions Ruby to do the same.    Ruby rolls her eyes back at Jake and starts walking into the prison.

Jake leans back against the jailhouse shaking his head. He massages his temples while listening. Ruby saunters right into the prison and up to Kate, putting her arm around Kate's. "THERE you are, I've been looking for you everywhere..." "Ruby! You frightened me," Kate jumped.  Ruby stops and glances at the prisoner. "Kate, do you know this guy?"   Kate replies, "Only by reputation. I was just leaving."

Ruby states, "Only by reputation, huh? Is this one of those famous outlaws we keep hearing about?"   Kate answers, "No, just another victim of the Earp's brand of selective justice. Let's go, I have a few more things to do tonight before bed."   Ruby replies, "I'm sure you do. And I need a drink so let's plan on that too, ok?" Ruby turns Kate around by the arm and starts walking her out, but takes one look for her shoulder at Ringo, giving him a smile as she goes. 

When they get outside, Ruby leads her to the side where she left Jake. "So, what else do we have to do tonight..."   Jake interjects, "Oh, I think I'm all set. Perhaps we can find a hornets nest to whack or piss on a rattle snake." Jake tips his hat back on his head. "Whiskey sounds good."

Ruby innocently replies, "Jake, are you mad about something?  Anyhow, I think we'll leave the pissing on rattlesnakes to you. Kate here mentioned she has some chores to do before bed time." Ruby turns to Kate, "So spill... what are you really doing here and what do we have to do tonight?"

"Jake, I'm glad you're back," Kate said first. She looked around as they walked away from the jail to make sure there was no one in earshot. "I need to go to the Oriental Saloon. A lot has happened today." Kate launched into the story of her day, her meeting with Tucker, her talk with Earp, and her talk with Ringo there in the jail. She started out slowly, but picked up speed as she went on until the words were tumbling out over each other. 

She finally stopped walking and covered her face with her hands. "I don't know what to think anymore," she said with a catch in her voice. "But I know who knows the truth. And I want to hear it."

"Katherine." Jake stops her. "The cowboy gang AND the Earps are all a bunch of murderers and liars. The only difference is the badge. You can't necessarily believe what either of them tell you. There is one thing that bothers me, why would anyone leave their knife in a victim. Sounds like a frame up. Maybe not, maybe he panicked or got interrupted." Jake grabs her shoulders. "Look I'm not going to stop you, but even HE may not know the truth. Have you ever considered that? I know this all sounds cold to be talking about it this way. Consider what I said, and remember the truth is no good to you if you end up dead with it." He lets her go gently.

Kate answers, "I understand, Jake. But I think I have to do everything I can to know the truth. I don't think I could forgive myself if I didn't. Morgan Earp is the last stop. I don't know who's telling the truth and who's lying anymore. I need to speak with him.  You don't have to come, either of you. This isn't your fight. And I don't want you risking your lives for this. This is the end of it, I promise. Whatever the outcome, after this I'll let it go."

Despite any advice from Ruby and Jake to the contrary, Kate is tunnel-visioned towards her goal and storms down the street to the Oriental Saloon.   Kate starts to walk away. Ruby looks at the combination of annoyance and worry on Jake's face.   She tells him, "Look, I wish we were all warm and snuggly having some fun in a cozy bed somewhere too. Geez, I'd take snuggly in an ally right now, but I came here to help Kate and that is what I'm going to do. I understand if you want to stay behind, and it's probably the smart thing to do." Ruby starts to walk away from Jake.

"Stop." Jake says to Ruby in a low and serious tone. "Do you really think I don't want to help Katherine?" Jake takes a step forward when Ruby stops and turns and gets right up close to her face. "Ya, so OK, sometimes I'm cautious. Other times not. But Silver Jake Cook stands by his friends. Period. Enough of that talk." 

He takes a deep breath. "Woman, sometimes there is a better way to help than to run in like a charging bull. So think. Nobody is going to shoot Katherine in the Oriental Saloon. Are they going to respond differently to just her than the three of us? Ruby or Jake will change the mix. Jake Cook wears his Colt like he knows how to use it, that changes the threat level. All the Earps know that, whether they are afraid or not - and I don't expect they are. But it changes the tension level." He takes his hat off, runs his hand through his hair and take another deep breath before putting his hat back. "We don't stray far, and we don't let her into any dark places. Before you go storming in there, what are you going to do?"

Ruby takes a long stare at Jake. “Are you saying I shouldn’t go in there with her?” Ruby continues to stare at Jake but continues slowly, “If you tell me not to go, I won’t.” She breaks her stare from Jake and looks away. “You know she’s not used to dealing with these kinds of people or this kind of a situation.” Ruby pauses and sighs. “I don’t know what I was going to do. Just be there to back her up. I learned a new,” she leans in close and whispers in his ear, “spell, one that can read people’s thoughts.” She backs away from him. “Maybe that can help? Or maybe you’re right. Kate needs to do this alone.” Ruby kicks at some rocks. “Damn It! I’m not used to thinking about things like this.”

"Don’t get me wrong, I don't have a plan yet either. We won't be far though." He says "Let's get over there." As they start walking again. "How far does that" he whispers the next two words, "special ability work from? Could you get in there and not be seen and sort of listen in?" Jake's scratching his beard as the get close. "If Morgan or Virgil is in there I'm sure they won't tell her anything useful, but who knows what you might learn?"   She replies, "I think I can start it outside then get in, I don't need to be too close to use it. You think I should try Virgil then if Morgan isn't there?" 

"I know she's not used to this and may need help. Even if we knew the truth and could tell her, that wouldn't be good enough. Would it be for you? Ok, Ok, you or I would probably exact a different price." Jake says when Ruby's eyes go dark as the thought crosses her mind. "Maybe Katherine will surprise us." He stops talking as they get to the outside of the Oriental. "Tell me how I can help you."  Ruby smiles at Jake. "That's for later..." She gives him a wink. "Oh, if I need you in there then I'll go like this," Ruby pushes her hair behind her ears. "Where will you be?"

"Yes, if no Morgan try Virgil. I don't know how to get in there and hide, there is no time. So I'll just stay as far back as I can and still see your head." Jake buttons up his duster and pulls the collars up and his hat down. He leaves the bottom half unbuttoned and loose enough to pull clear to access his Colt. "This wouldn't fool anybody for long. Good luck." He gives her a quick kiss.

Kate had walked in a spent a few minutes in the doorway surveying the room. There are eleven occupants, and two of them are Earps, but neither is Morgan. James Earp is standing behind the bar. Virgil Earp is at a table with two other men who she does not know. At the sight of her entering the saloon he stands up and walks in her direction, an angry look on his face.  Katherine stands as tall as she can and looks Virgil in the eye.

Outside, Ruby kisses Jake back, then takes a quick peek in the door of the Saloon. She sees Kate and an angry Virgil, and some other random people around. She slips back outside and to the closest alley. "Jake stand in front of me, just in case." When he is in place Ruby closes her eyes and starts the incantation that Madge Duprey taught her. When she is done casting it, she walks into the Oriental Saloon, continuing her concentration. She stays very quiet and out of the way, but does get close enough to be able to use the spell on Virgil.

Virgil Earp walks up until he is within around a foot of Kate and bellows "Well, have you decided to tell me where Tucker is hiding?"  "As I said earlier, sir, I cannot tell you what I do not know," Kate said, resisting the urge to back away from him. "You left before we could finish our conversation earlier. Since you weren't interested, I thought I'd continue it with your brother."

"Go right ahead," he says, and gestures to his brother James over behind the bar.  "Clever, very clever," she said so only he could hear. "You know who I mean. We can have the conversation in private, or it can be very public. I think we can both agree that private would be better." 

Kate walked away from Virgil and over to the bar. "Mr. Earp, I'm sure your brother has kept you in the know about what's happened today. You knew my husband, you're a good man. I've assured your brother Virgil that all I want is to talk and I'm willing to turn over my weapons to prove it. I know you can help me. Please, where is your brother Morgan?"

James Earp glances towards his brother who walks over to the bar. Virgil Earp slams the fist of his crippled hand down on the bar and loudly says to Kate "My deputy is currently busy with law enforcement duties. The Cowboy Gang robbed two Tombstone stagecoaches recently. Colby Tucker was named as part of that gang from the last robbery and you're hiding him from us. And don't you go lying to me again. I've been a lawman long enough to tell when somebody is withholding the truth. You know more about where Colby Tucker is than you're telling. I thought that I put you under house arrest over at the Grand Hotel, but if you'd rather have a cell with iron bars that can be arranged."

"House arrest? And I thought you were just concerned about my well being," Kate said sarcastically. "You've been lying to me for months! Why should I believe you want Colby Tucker for anything about a stage robbery? Why hadn't you already arrested him? You knew where to find him, I found him easily enough. Seems to me you didn't get interested until after I spoke to him. Explain that to me, and maybe we can get somewhere."

He says "We didn't find out until this afternoon that he was part of the gang. Oh, why should I waste my words. I don't have to explain anything to you. In case you haven't noticed I'm the one wearing the badge. This is your last warning. You either walk out that door and go back to your hotel room or I'm carting you off to jail for aiding and abetting a fugitive from justice."

Kate lifted her hand and rubbed her forehead. Her voice was tired as she spoke. "I don't know what's up or down anymore. Marshall, I don't want to go to jail, and I don't want to obstruct your work. You must realize how this all looks to me. I've been hearing all sorts of things about how Tom died. And enough of them fit together to make me suspicious. Then I go to see Colby Tucker to get Tom's box and the other man at the Ok Corral disappears. Mr. Tucker said then that he was a dead man, that he had been warned not to speak to me. He was afraid for his life. 

Morgan was acting strange around me long before I saved his life, so your brother's explanation just doesn't fit. And I knew Tom's illness intimately, if he had been sick again, he wouldn't have been able to get out of bed to wire me. And if he had someone else do it for him, why not tell me he was ill and needed me?   Marshall, I'm sorry. I don't know what to do. Would Tom have been friends with someone who would rob stages? I'll go back to the hotel, and I'll stay there until morning, but please, help me understand what's happening. Have Morgan come see me." She met Virgil's eyes, hoping he wouldn't haul her off quite yet.

Ruby had cast the spell. It was very different here than when she had trained with Madge. They had been alone in a large room with just the two of them and there were no other minds for her to reach other than the farm animals. There were several minds around her now and she was initially overwhelmed with an avalanche of emotions and feelings.  

She began to focus and picked up her first surface thought. It was Jake's. That came as no real surprise given how linked they now were to each other. She picked up feelings rather than actual words. She felt that he was worried that Katherine might go or be taken out the back door while they were not watching her. 

Ruby saw the people in the room and concentrated on them, blocking out Jake. Katherine was over by the bar arguing with Virgil Earp. Ruby attempted to focus on him but was temporarily overwhelmed by her emotions instead. She was a jumbled mix of emotions at the moment, defiance, fear, uncertainty, anger. 

Ruby had to focus harder to tune Kate out and concentrate on the Marshall. For years now she had learned how to read people's body language but this was very different. First she picked up that he was extremely angry with Kate. He was also lying to her....about taking her to Jail. He had no plans to do that....because Johnny Ringo was there and he didn't want them to talk to each other. He hoped that she would agree to go back to Kate's Hotel. Ah, she just did. He's relaxing and more confident now. He's worried about his brother Morgan...who he sent to stay with friends in a farm out of town and told not to come back until morning. She just told him to have Morgan come see her...a cold day in Hades he thinks... The spell then ends.

Kate kept her eyes on Virgil's. "Nothing to say Marshall? Nothing at all? People are telling me a great deal with their silences today," she said before she turned around to head back towards the door.  Once the spell ends, Ruby takes a moment to absorb it all in. Finally she adjusts her dress, fluffs her hair and confidently walks towards Kate. 

Ruby exclaims, "There you are, I finally found you! I've been looking everywhere since the Marshals mentioned you were in town, well after one slight little detour," she laughs. Ruby walks over to Kate and takes her arm. "We have so much to talk about, why don't we go back to your hotel for the night, like Mr. Earp suggested. It'll be safer for all of us that way." Ruby turns and flips her hair at the men. "Gentlemen, thank you for keeping such a good eye on my friend here, and keeping her safe. I think I can keep an eye on her for the rest of the evening." Ruby looks to Kate. "Come on, Hon, let's go." She gives a slight nod of her head to Kate and tries to guide her out the door.

Kate let Ruby lead her out, glad for the moment to let someone else take over. "That bastard," she muttered as they reached the door. "House arrest? Who was under house arrest? Since when does 'I suggest for your own safety you don't leave this hotel tonight' mean house arrest? I knew it was a threat, but.... I don't know what to do Ruby, I'm out of ideas." "Come on, let's get out of here." Ruby walks out and takes Kate's hand. When she gets outside she nods to Jake and they make their way back to the Grand Hotel. "Let's go upstairs and I'll tell you some interesting things I found out."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 167, “Earp’s Thoughts” , Sunday, January 22nd, 1882, 9:00 P.M.*

Kate says, "We'll have to be quiet, we don't want to wake Ginnie. I told you about Ginnie, right? She helped me, and she needs someone....." Kate led Ruby and Jake up the stairs to her room, unlocked the door, and ushered them inside.    "Uh, Ginnie?" Ruby says with furrowed brows. "Oh the kid. You'd better watch out for that kid, she has some very sticky fingers and I'm not sure you should trust her to not steal from you. Are you sure we should talk with her in here?"

Kate replies, "I know about the sticky fingers. She wanted to trade her help for mine, plus $20 for hers. She wanted me to put her on a train or stage or something out of Tombstone. Her story is a lot like mine in some ways. And once she trusted that I was not going to take advantage of her, or lie to her, she accepted my offer to teach her myself and gave back the money. I think we can help each other. 

I told her the stealing stops now. If she needs something talk to me about it. I don't think she would steal from me at all, but old habits die hard, and until she trusts me more fully she might feel the need to build herself a little nest egg.  As for talking in front of her, she already knows what I did for Mr. Tucker, and how I changed myself. Caught me doing it. In for a penny, in for a pound, as they say."

The Grand Hotel certainly earned its name. Even though Kate had gotten one of the simpler rooms, it was still spacious and well furnished. The three sat down on the far side of the room from the cot. "What did you learn, Ruby?"  Ruby walks over to where Ginnie is sleeping, checking to see if she is faking. "She stole from Mr. Tucker right in front of you. She also stole nice Mr. Nevers wallet last time I was here then took off. I wouldn't trust her, not yet anyway." 

"From Mr. Tucker? But then he...." Kate stopped for a minute and shook her head. "I had given him enough to get to my parents in Boston. I guess I can now tell Virgil Earp honestly that I don't know where he is. I'll wire my parents anyway, in case he still manages to get there." She glanced over at Ginnie and sighed. "We're going to have to have a talk about that." 

Ruby looks away from the child and back to Kate. "Well, Morgan Earp is not in town. He's on some farm outside of town somewhere. Virgil was not even close to throwing you in jail by the way, he doesn't want you talking to Johnny Ringo. So, what did the two of you chat about in there?" Ruby walks back over to the bed and sits next to Jake. 

"I say we wait until morning, pretend like we are listening to them and hiding and will leave quietly, then look for Earp tomorrow. Unless Kate you have changed your mind. These Earps are serious and this could end up deadly for one or all of us. How badly do you want to know the truth? And what do you think Jake?" she says putting a hand on his thigh.

"I don't want to die, and more so, I don't want either of you hurt at all. But seeing Morgan Earp is the only thing that's been clear in my mind. I know you don't understand; I'm not sure I do. Nothing's been right since Tom died. I think I always knew something wasn't right with what they were telling me..... If I don't find out, I think some of me will just live here forever. 

I still want to try. And if all else fails I'm coming back in two weeks anyway. I could disguise myself and find him that way then. I'm sure our teacher can put a more complete disguise in my hair clip."

Although holding their gazes, Jake is quiet for a minute, apparently thinking. "First we need to know where Morgan is staying. They will be watching us pretty closely and many folks in town will tell them if we are asking questions. Plus we don't have much time if we are going to be on the stage tomorrow." Jake stares at the young girl for a moment. "She's been getting by alone talking fast and picking pockets, eh. I wonder...." 

He turns to Katherine. "How badly to you want to see Morgan Earp tomorrow? I don't see how we could manage that unless we start working on it tonight. There is one of us that they aren't watching closely. Besides, she may already know something. All we need her to do is help us find out where Morgan is hiding." He looks back to the girl but is talking to Katherine. "Are you willing to risk getting her involved or will you wait for another chance in the future?"

Ruby states, “Katherine, Virgil Earp will do anything he has to do to protect his family. I'm positive that killing me or Jake or you or even that kid is on that list if necessary. I know you don't want us to get hurt but I think we're getting pretty close to that area now.  You're right, I don't understand what it feels like. I have had to worry about anyone but myself. You're the only one who knows if you can live with this or not.  Maybe we should sleep on it and decide on the morning."

Kate looked down at Ginnie and shook her head. "No, there's nothing to sleep on. I can't risk any of you. I might be able to learn to live with not knowing, I couldn't live with knowing I got you killed. Tomorrow we go home. I hope you'll understand if I.... well, if I'm not.... if you don't see much of me for a while. I might need a few nights off." Kate stared down at her hands for a while, then sat down on the floor next to Tom's box and began looking through it. I haven't given up on finding the truth, I'll have to take my chances and try again later." She took her handkerchief and wiped her tears off the well-worn leather-folding frame in her hands. 

Ruby sat on the floor next to Kate and put her arm around her. "You know you can take all the time you need, don't worry about that. And we're here if you need us. Will you be alright with this kid here?" Kate only nodded, which Ruby took as a cue. Kate was already gone into her thoughts. "We'll meet you in the morning then. Try to get some sleep, you need it." Ruby gives Kate a hug, and a kiss on the cheek then stands. "You ready Jake?"  Jake nods and they leave Katherine to her thoughts. 

Kate didn't stay on the floor long after Jake and Ruby left. She got herself up and got ready for bed, mechanically braiding her hair before she put on her nightgown. Tomorrow morning she would go out to Tom's grave, and then go back to Promise City. Katherine looked over at the young girl sleeping on the cot, then walked over and adjusted the blanket, making sure she was covered and warm.  The bed sheets were cold when she climbed in. Kate curled herself up into a ball, wrapped her arms around the extra pillow, and waited for sleep to come.

Ginnie waited until the breathing from the bed was soft and regular and she knew the woman was asleep. It's amazing how readily she had convinced them that she had been asleep during their entire conversation. Three years on the streets made her wake at a pin drop or a change in the air and know when to stay perfectly still too. 

It really seemed that the woman was willing to help her and it wasn't a trick. She'd have to keep an eye out for the other woman though, she already knew how Ginnie thought too well.  Well, morning would come and things would change maybe actually for the better, if the Earps didn’t kill them all, so it was worth a shot... she could always run if she needed to.  With that thought she snuggled tightly into the blankets and fell into the best sleep she had had for a very long time.

When they get downstairs Jake says to Ruby, "We never had that drink, want to have one here and then head back to the hotel?"  “Yes, let’s have a drink or two. This is such a nice hotel after all, shame to not enjoy it.” While they enjoy their drinks Ruby flirts shamelessly with Jake, until he decides it’s time to leave. They start leisurely walking back to their hotel. 

“I’ve been thinking,” Ruby smiles, “That you were right, about today. All week I’ve been thinking about you and I guess I was just surprised to see you and in the middle of the Earps questioning me, and trying to figure out who I was going to grab off that train. Well, I got sidetracked and didn’t tell you just how I felt. And I don’t want you to be misled or doubt how I feel. So…” Ruby stops them walking, turns to face Jake and stands close to him, taking his hands. 

“Gods help me, but I am crazy about you. And all week all I could think about was missing you.” She puts her hands on the back of Jake’s neck and stands closer, locking eyes with him. “Wanting to be near you, to smell you and feel you next to me.” Ruby stands on her toes and gives him a long slow kiss. “And how much I wanted you to miss me and want to be near me and feel me too.” 

“But what I was really thinking was how sexy you are and how all I really wanted was for you to…” Still standing on her toes, with her hands on Jake’s neck Ruby leans into him and whispers in his ear…. After she is done whispering Ruby pulls back a little from Jake. She cocks her head to one side and bites her lip, waiting for a response.

His nostrils flare just a hint as he inhales sharply and the edges of his lips just show a faint trace of his trademark grin. "Of all the people I have ever met, you are the only one to leave Silver Jake Cook speechless." He takes a step forward, wrapping is arms around her waist and returning a long passionate kiss. "Suddenly," He whispers to her, "our hotel room seems miles away." His eyes glance around the street but he remembers where he is. "#%&@! Earps." He mutters under his breath. "Come with me." He keeps one arm around her as they resume their way to the hotel, but at a quicker pace. 

After what seems like an eternity to Jake, they make it back to their room. He locks the door, drops his coat, guns and shirt to the floor before resuming the passionate embrace he started in the street. As he kisses her neck and works his way down her shoulder, her loose strap falling away readily, he says in a very low voice, "I was wrong you know." 

Ruby tenses just slightly at those words but doesn't respond. He finishes, "You ARE the most desirable woman in the Americas." She relaxes again and leans into him just before he reaches around with both hands and tears the back of her dress from the neck to the waist. "That dress doesn't do you justice." He says pushing it down and picking her up with both arms around her thighs. He takes her to the bed and they don't need to talk for some time.

The next morning, Ruby starts to wake as the light filters though the strange windows. She tries to get her eyes open but they are slow to respond. When she finally does get them half open she sees Jake staring back at her. The sheet is barely wrapped around them, more twisted than anything else, a reminder of the antics of the night before. A smile slowly forms on her face and she practically purrs as she leans closer to kiss Jake. “Last night was just amazing, Mr. Cook,” is all she says, kissing him again. She nestles her head between his shoulder and neck and throws her arm over him. No, she thinks, words will just not do.

Kate woke with the sheets wrapped tightly around her, and the bottom sheets pulled off the corners of the bed. She must have been tossing and turning, which made sense with the disturbing dreams she'd had. She rubbed her eyes and dragged herself up. 

Ginnie was still curled up on the cot, so Katherine kept quiet as she dressed and fixed her hair. A trip to the cemetery was probably not something Ginnie would enjoy, but she'd been left alone long enough. If there was time perhaps they could get her some dresses. Ginnie needed breakfast first though.  Katherine laid her hand on Ginnie's shoulder. "It's morning, dear, time to get up."

Ginnie's eyes popped open and she physically jumped out of bed ready to fight off what ever had caught her asleep. In a second she was wide-awake and realized where she was she relaxed her fists and straightened up. Ginnie was surprised that she had actually slept, the woman had gotten up and dressed and she hadn't waken her. 

"I'll be ready in a minute Ma'am" with that she threw on her dress over the undershirt she had slept in, pulled on her socks and shoes in less than two minutes and braided her hair into two neat braids. "Ready Ma'am"

Nervous as a witch, Kate thought to herself as Ginnie jumped out of the bed. It would take time for her to feel safe. As Ginnie dressed Kate gathered her purse and got ready to go downstairs. 
"Katherine or Kate will do just fine. I have some things to do this morning and you can come if you like. We'll talk about it while you eat. I never did ask, what is your last name?"  She replies, "You can just call me Ginnie Ma'am. Shall we go?"

Kate replies, "Well, don't be surprised then if I introduce you to people with my last name. Hopefully we won't be questioned too closely about where you came from, but if we are I will likely say you are a relation of my late husband." 

Downstairs in the restaurant Kate ordered tea for herself and a hearty breakfast for Ginnie. She explained that this morning she wanted to get a couple dresses for Ginnie, and then to go out to the cemetery. She offered to bring Ginnie back here before going to Tom's grave if she didn't want to go there.  Ginnie replies, "No thank you Ma'am. I have two outfits, I don't need more than that. And I'm not going to accept money and things from you that I haven't earned. I appreciate the meal. We can go visit your husband now."  "Kate says, as you like, dear, but I still think more than two dresses would be fine. And I think after you clean up after animals a few times you'll agree." Once the meal was over the two head out.

Jake and Ruby had fallen back asleep, but for the second time that day Ruby woke up slowly. There was a lot more noise coming from the street so Ruby knew it had to be mid morning. Jake was still sleeping and his snore told her that he was deeply sleeping at that. She smiles to her, it wasn't like they had gotten much sleep the night before. She quietly untangles herself from Jake and the sheets and gets out of bed. She reaches for her dress and as she puts it back on she remembers how it was removed and the condition it was in. She puts it on anyway, then gets a spare shirt from Jake's bag and puts that on over her dress. She gives Jake a kiss then heads out the door. 

Ruby makes her way over to The Grand Hotel first to check on Kate. She goes up to her room and knocks, hoping Kate hadn't changed her mind about the Earps and was there.  After there is no answer from the door to Kate's room Ruby uses some of her skills to get the door open. The bed hasn't been made and the box with Tom Kale's possessions is still inside the room, but neither Kate nor the girl are there.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 168, “Morning in Tombstone” , Monday, January 23rd, 1882, 9:30 A.M.*

Ruby heads back downstairs to check the restaurant. They aren't there either, but she does see Emery Shaw and one of his men having a late breakfast of steak and eggs.   Ruby approaches the table that Emery Shaw is sitting at. "Good morning, Mr. Shaw. How are you enjoying your visit to Tombstone? Good I hope. You know, I still feel indebted to you for bringing me here." Ruby gives him a little hair flip and a smile.

He replies, "No, I should thank you Miss. West. I have had a wonderful time. It has been too long since I've had a night alone from my daughters. I love them dearly, but it has been a welcomed break.  I trust that your visit has here has been promising. Now tell me my dear, when are you planning to head back? I plan to leave in an hour or so, between ten-thirty and eleven. You are welcome to join us if you wish."

"Mind if I sit for a bit, so I don't have to be standing over you?" Ruby asks. Maybe Kate will return soon, so I'll wait she thinks. Shaw replies, "Of course." so Ruby has a seat. "I'm not sure I will be leaving just yet, although I wish I could join you." 

"As for your daughters, you mentioned yesterday something about Heath Barkley? If I might be so bold, they are intelligent women, but they are just that, women. You wouldn't want them to live their lives alone, without love, would you? Like the love you had in your late wife. Maybe it's time for you to let them go a bit. I think you should let them go to California." Ruby smiles at him, "Well chaperoned, of course. And it would give you some time to enjoy yourself too."  Ruby finished up her small talk with Mr. Shaw and bid him farewell. 

She headed out to the street and wandered around until she found a shop that sold dresses. She entered the store and browsed though the dresses, trying to guess what Jake would like the best. She eyed a green one, but then put it back. It just didn’t compare to the one she had at home. She chose a few and tried them on, finally choosing a cream-colored dress with matching cream embroidery. The top was tight and had very small tank straps that sat on the edge of her shoulders, and the bottom was the normal, no bustle. Not really a traveling dress, she laughed to herself, but it will do, especially since she didn’t have to ride her horse back home. She twirled around in the mirror checking herself out a few times before heading out to the counter to pay. 

She is distracted on the way by the men’s clothes and she remembers hearing Jake mention he needed some clothes too. Knowing his size, she picks out a few pairs of pants and shirts for him. She finally makes her way up to the counter 

As she fishes out her money to pay a beautiful wine colored velvet cloak catches her eye. Might help keep the dress clean she thinks, so she tries that on too and decides to buy it. She pays for her purchases and scoops them up with the ripped dress and Jake’s shirt and heads back to the hotel to drop them off. 

Jake is still sleeping so Ruby quietly dumps her purchases on the table. She then takes a seat in the chair near the window, pulls her legs up to her chest and watches the people wandering around, waiting for Jake to wake up.

Katherine and Ginnie had left the Grand Hotel and walked to Tombstone's cemetery. Tom's grave was near the edge in the newer section. Once they got close Kate let go of Ginnie's hand and walked to the simple wooden marker that had been placed there. She knelt down and laid her hand on the earth.   

"Tom, my dear, I hope you know how much I miss you. Things are very different from when I was last here." Kate took a deep breath and began to talk about her life in Promise City. About the El Parador and the Lone Star, about her new studies and about how her emotions had been all over the map.  She then talked about the earth spirits and what had happened on the mountain, and then about yesterday in Tombstone, both about taking Ginnie to Promise City and about Morgan and Virgil Earp. 

"When we were with Storm, I kept wishing I could talk with you again. I wish you could tell me what happened; why you're not here anymore. I'd like to think you're still watching over me. That no matter what happens, we are still together somehow.  I know what you would say. You'd tell me that how you left this world doesn't matter. And I'll try to.... To let it go. I think you might be upset with me if I joined you there. I'm going to make you proud, I promise." Kate sat silently then for a long while. The shadows had moved noticeably by the time she got up and brushed off her skirt. She bent down and touched the marker. "I love you," she said quietly. 

Ginnie listens as Kate pours her heart out to the grave and tells herself, “What in sweet Bridget's name have I gotten myself into?"  She thinks as the woman talks about dragon spirits that are the land and dead centaurs that talk to her and saloons and new ranches with wood elfs and Indians and books and bandits and magic.  She listens without really being close enough for anyone to believe that she could to hear what is going on so this crazy woman can speak freely.  Ginnie says to herself, "She's either insane or things are about to get really exciting.  Maybe I will need a new dress?" 

A moment late Kate turned back to Ginnie and offered her a hand. The woman said, "Let's go back to the hotel. It won't be that much longer until it's time for the stage."   Ginnie decided that it  wasn't good to make crazy or powerful people mad.   Ginnie wasn't really sure which one this woman was but obviously she was one of the two. 

"Ma'am if we still have time I would like to get a little material and some thread to make a dress. I've been thinking about cleaning up after the horses and the things that I have will work but I will need something that doesn't smell like manure when I study so the books won't pick up the smell. 
With that statement Ginnie decided not to run, at least until she really found out what was going on.    

Kate says, "We still have time. Why don't we get enough for two dresses? We could just buy them ready made you know, but if you'd rather make them yourself that's up to you. After you've been in Promise City for a week or two you might decide that pants would be better for working in. But that's for later." 

Kate had stayed long enough to in Tombstone to know a few places, so they were able to find a general store quickly. Although she would have liked to have gotten a few more things for Ginnie, she didn't want to make her uncomfortable or frightened, so for today she got only what Ginnie requested as well as some new petticoats for herself, as she'd torn hers up the day before. 

Once the shopping was done they stopped for Ginnie's stage ticket and went back to the Grand Hotel. Back in the room they packed up their things and brought them down at lunchtime. Kate again drank tea as Ginnie ate lunch. "Is there anything you'd like to know, or tell me about? What you'd like to study perhaps?"

Ginnie looks at Kate with clear eyes that stare off into the distance before she answers. "What do I want to learn? Everything Ma'am. I don't want to spend the rest of my life making lace and taking things that aren‘t mine.  I've taught myself to cipher a bit and I can read a little but only what I've been able to teach myself, my writings not bad but only words I know can't seem to get that ancient Greek stuff very well, and I haven't had much of a chance to work on it, I've spent a lot of time just trying to keep myself out of trouble. 

 I've had about three months of really going to school, the headmaster spent a lot of time trying to trip me up. There are not a lot of girls in the school and I don't think he liked the idea of me being there. I think he wanted me to quit but I didn't let him make me and no man's gonna switch me again. I'd like to learn some of the stuff you do and just learn everything if you know things people can't take advantage of you and you don't have to depend on anyone if you can take care of yourself. Life's safer that way although I'm racking up some pretty big debts to you but I promise I'll pay them all back somehow.”

Kate exclaims, "You've been trying Greek on your own? My dear, if you are getting anywhere with that at all, you're going to learn all I have to teach you in short order. I don't want you to worry about paying back debts, alright? You'll be doing that everyday. In teaching you I'll be refreshing my own knowledge as well. I'll have an extra hand to help with the ranch, and something to occupy my mind. 

Let's see, I can teach you to speak, write, and read French. I can also teach you a great deal of history as well as chemistry, math, and writing. If you wish, I can also teach you to ride a horse, some basic horse training skills, and how to play the piano. And Promise City is working on getting a school up and running which you could attend when it's ready. 

As for the other thing you referred to, my education has just begun. It may be some time before I'm ready to teach it, and it can be a burden as well as a blessing. But you've already learned how to be discreet.... We'll have to see.  You might want to think about what you'll want to do to support yourself as an adult. Then we can tailor your education to it."

Ginnie replies, "Ma'am in all honesty I haven't been able to think about growing up as I never really thought I'd make it that far. I know that I want to do something so that I'll never have to be hungry again and I know that I want more than being a lace maker but other than that I haven't been able to think that far.”

"Well, for now then you can sample a little bit of everything. There's no need to make a decision right now," Kate smiled. "Most girls of twelve years old are trying to discover how to get out of studying. I always enjoyed it myself. I don't doubt you would have made it that far, you were taking care of yourself. But now you can concentrate on your learning. Have you been making lace to supplement your income?"

The girl says, “My whole family were lace makers. That's how we were able to make the money for the passage. I've been making lace for about six years. I started just by making simple chain designs but now I know about 100 patterns. I was beginning to design my own patterns before mama died. Here's some of the lace I was working on but selling it was drawing too much attention so I had to stop selling it I still make it though it's something I know and don't want to loose.”  With that she pulls out a line of needle-tatted lace that Kate knows would rival the top Belgium laces that had been imported into Boston.

"Do you realize the quality of this work?" Kate asked, turning it over in her hands. "You may not want to be a lace maker, but you'd certainly support yourself easily doing it. If you really want to pay me back, you can continue doing this, and make some that I could send to my mother and my little nieces in Boston."

When Jake finally opens his eyes he sees Ruby looking out the window, her arms wrapped around her legs and her chin resting on her knee and looking like a daydreaming young girl rather than a woman. If I had any doubts about her being a woman thinks Jake last night would have dispelled them. Without moving he says "Nice Dress. I don't remember that one." He slowly sits up and stretches his torso, shoulders and finally extends his arms up and out ending with a large yawn. "What's for breakfast?" he asks with a broad smile.

Ruby lifts her head and looks at Jake. "Anything you want, Mr. Cook," Ruby smiles. "Are you ready to get up? I went and checked on Kate, she isn't in her room. I hope she isn't getting into trouble before we leave." 

"As for the dress, the desire to get a new one suddenly came upon me," she laughs as she stands up and spins around. "You really like it? It seems to fit." As if on cue both straps fall off Ruby's shoulders. She walks over to the bed and sits next to Jake. She pushes some hair off his forehead. "It's time to go home."

"I won't argue there, let's get the hell out of this town." Jake puts the straps back up on Ruby's dress but they don't stay. He chuckles a bit and starts to get dressed. "I don't have to talk to Morgan, I hope I can find out about the serial numbers on the $20 bills from Warren. I also hoped Marshal Marshal",  Jake makes a face and shakes his head, "would talk to us this morning. I don't feel like looking for him either. Don't want to seem too anxious." He packs everything he isn't wearing into his carpet bag, adjusts his gun belt and wiggles his Colt in the holster before saying, "I'll eat anywhere, but let's make sure we have a seat on the stage first. Let's get the hell out of Tombstone."

As Jake is getting dressed Ruby offers him his new clothes. “Hope you like them. I figured as long as I was there. Besides I need some new shirts to sleep in,” as she winks at him. Ruby helps Jake pack up the rest of his stuff. “Alright, first stop Wells Fargo office. Then the Palace to check on your $20 bills. And finally The Grand to pick up Kate. We can eat there.”  Ruby takes one last look around the room with a smile before they head over to The Wells Fargo Office to buy their tickets.

Ruby and Jake buy their tickets for the stage. While there Ruby informs them she will have a horse to hitch to the back. She turns to Jake. “I’m going to the Grand to check on Kate. You can go to the Marshall’s office and check on your business or come with me, that is up to you. But I’m getting worried about Kate so I’m going there now.”

He says, "No, lets go to the Grand. Like I said before, I can get with Warren in Promise City. I don't need to chase down any Earps here."   "Good idea," she smiles and takes Jake's hand. They walk over to the Grand, and see Kate having tea with Ginnie. "Morning Kate, and Ginnie is it?" Ruby gives her a knowing smile. "Mind if we join you for lunch?" Ruby doesn't wait for an answer before sitting. "Where did you go? I stopped by earlier..." When the waitress comes Ruby orders a big breakfast. "Kate, have you eaten?"

Kate replies, "I'm sorry, I didn't mean to worry you. I ah... I went to the cemetery this morning." She was quiet for a moment. "And then we picked up a few things. Now we're just waiting for the stage. Strange, in Promise City we have to rush to be ready, here it's wait."

"Are you feeling ok then?" Ruby looked sympathetically to her friend. "Yes, it's strange for me to want to get back somewhere. Usually it's how fast can I get away," she laughs. "Well, it's almost time for the stage so we can eat and leave. I hope our trip is a quiet one," as Ruby rolls her eyes. Breakfast shows up and Ruby starts eating and Kate is still just drinking her tea. "And you didn't answer me before if you ate or not. Eat this," she says pushing her toast to Kate. "You have to start eating now, you're getting too skinny."  Kate shrugged. "I'm feeling about as ok as I expected to. And if I eat that I'll be sick in the coach and you don't want that."

Ruby exclaims, "Kate, your clothes are falling off you and you are pale, practically bones! You HAVE to start eating. This has been a rough few days, I'll admit, but once we get back you are going to start to eat. You're making me worry and I don't like to worry." Ruby lets the subject fall and she finishes her own breakfast.   "Alright, we ready to go? Let's get to the stage." 

As they walk, Ruby realizes that Kate is bringing the kid with them. She grabs her hand and walks them behind Jake and Ginnie a bit. "Kate, what are you doing with this kid? You really bringing her to Promise City?"   Kate replies, "Yes, I really am. She needs someone, Ruby, and I promised I would help her. Don't worry, she's not going to rob me blind. If it makes you feel better, I'll ask Mr. Gonzales to keep my valuables in his rooms."

Ruby replies, "That's up to you. I just want you to be careful is all. You might not be in the best state of mind right now to be making big decisions like that. Don't worry, I'll keep my eye on her too." Ruby gives her friend hand a squeeze. "You have a big heart Mrs. Kale." They look up and are standing at the stage. "After you," Ruby gestures

Kate squeezed her friend’s hand and looked around for a moment. She wished she could turn her back on this town forever. But she would have to make this journey again in two weeks, and Tom would always be here. She sighed and got herself and Ginnie onto the stage with their few possessions. Kate leaned her head against the side of the coach and closed her eyes, waiting for the jerk and sway of the coach starting on it's way.

After Kate gets into the coach Ginnie looks at Ruby her eyes the color of cold steel.  "If I was going to rob her blind it would have already been done and you know it.  I know what you saw and I heard what she said.  I know what she can do, and some of what you can do too. I know that the Marshal is after her and why. I know what she did for Colby Tucker and what's she's planning to do for me. If I wanted to cause trouble she'd be dead or in jail already and there wouldn't be anything left in that trunk of hers. She's giving me a chance and I'm taking it and not you or anyone is going take the chance of learning away from me"  With that Ginnie hops up into the coach and put herself again the far door between the door and Kate making sure that there is no way anyone else is going to be able to sit near her.

The trip back to Promise City starts off uneventfully. That changes as they enter the southern part of the Dragoon mountain range. A group of thirty armed Apache line the hills to both sides of the stagecoach and look as though they are prepared to attack.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 169, “Fort Huachuca”, Monday, January 23rd, 1882, 9:30 A.M.*

Nanuet turns to Chester slowly "I am going to pack my things and get ready to leave. I have no expectations of you or your friends but I must leave soon. With that said Nanuet gets up from the table and heads toward the kitchen. He speaks with Dorita about getting some food prepared for the trip and gives her the money in advance. He then heads out to the grove and gathers his things quickly. He packs his saddlebags and checks his horse to be sure she is ready for the trip. Once that is done he heads back in and checks on the food preparations.

By the time Nanuet is ready he finds that Chester and his six soldier friends are already packed up and ready to go.  Chester gives Nanuet a nod. "I, for one, wasn't going to let you ride there by yourself. Who knows what Gamble would have done. I fought in the Indian Wars with Gamble. He doesn't like the Indians, so he may be pushing things towards war on purpose."

Comstock says "We want to travel light and plan to come back this way so we've boarded our wagon and pack animals.  We also have an extra horse with us for you Nanuet. All of our animals, and Chester’s, are trained to ride long distances, up to 80 miles in a single day in this western terrain, but yours is not. I'm not saying that you shouldn't bring yours, but when it tires you can then switch over to the other and let it go rider less. Shall we go?"

"I am humbled by your sense of duty my new friends" Nanuet says, offering his hand to each of the men. "I have noticed your horses and appreciate their durability and stamina. It is not so easy to find such a good mount around here.  I will take your offer and ride your horse. ” 

Mitzer has a map of Cochise and Pima Counties. He says that the most direct route would be west to Tombstone and from there on to Sierra Vista, but he advises against it given the apparent buildup of Apache along the Dragoon Mountains watching the road. Even with Nanuet along and the others not in uniform, the group still has the appearance of cavalry soldiers, so why go looking for trouble. 

He suggest that they ride instead to the southwest of Promise City to the village of Webb, a small community around ten miles southeast of Tombstone. From there they could travel due west to Fort Huachuca, off the beaten track and between the towns of Tombstone and Bisbee. Going across open land rather than established roads will slow them down some, but the map doesn't show any mountains, wide rivers or other natural barriers and it would be the easiest way to avoid both Indians and soldiers along the way.”   Nanuet states, “I agree with your plan of travel. To take the road to Tombstone would be a risk we don't need to take. We should get going, the light is not long this time of year."

The group rides off.  Comstock tells Nanuet he chose wisely to leave his horse behind at the El Parador, as even rider less it would have slowed them down. They make good speed into the afternoon, reaching the village of Webb by 2:00 PM. It is little more than a General Store and a half dozen farmhouses grouped together along a secondary road. But it does have a good water source and both hay and grain are available for the horses, so they take a half-hour break for both the mounts and riders to revitalize. 

An hour later into riding they reach the main road leading from Bisbee to Tombstone and are thankful that nobody is within sight at the time. They dismount and slowly walk their horses single file up to and across the road, taking the time to smooth out the single line of tracks afterwards, so it is not apparent that a group intersected. 

They continue to ride on well into the evening, with stops along way at any good-sized hill to scout out and ensure that they are not being followed. By 9:00 PM they reach a river, which appears to be far wider than Mitzer's map would indicate, although that could be a result from being downriver from all of the prior week's rainy weather. 

The map indicates that the Fort is twelve to fifteen miles further from the other side of the river depending upon exactly where they may be. Comstock points out the danger in attempting to ford an unfamiliar river at night. He suggests that they make camp here and attempt to cross the river. at dawn. Mitzer agrees, adding that "It is best not to approach a Fortress who aren't expecting you at night, especially if you have an Indian as part of your group."

"I agree. Getting you shot, Nanuet, will start a war really fast. I can take a middle watch." Chester unsaddles his horse and brushes it down. "I am going to agree with any plan that avoids me getting shot!" Nanuet says jokingly. In a more serious tone he says "I can take a long watch. I spent much time resting last night and only need four hours of sleep. Let me scout out the river while you prepare camp as I can see somewhat in the dark. " 

Nanuet unmounts and then secures his borrowed steed. Before heading towards the river he tells the men. "My companion is a wolf, I am going to call to her while I am down at the river as to not spook the horses. If you see a she wolf, do not be afraid." With that he heads to the river to scout out any possible fords or crossings.  Chester asks, "Do you think we can start a campfire?"  Comstock advises against the idea of a campfire. 

Nanuet does not find any fords along the river. The horses had ridden far faster than he was accustomed to. He has not been able to sense Maska's presence since shortly after they had left the village of Webb. He knew that Maska would be able to follow their scent, and when he last was with the wolf was still cloaked with invisibility, but their being apart still worried him. 

Nanuet senses the wolf's presence again shortly after midnight and they are reunited again within the next twenty minutes. He feels that the pads on the wolf's paws are heavily worn, this trip being far more arduous than he had anticipated. He gives some freshly killed game to her to eat. He wakes Chester and informs him that it is time for his watch. Nanuet and Maska then curl up together. 

It is six hours later when Nanuet is awakened by Chester. Surprisingly, Maska did not wake first upon Chester's approach, and Nanuet realizes that the fifty-five mile run was far harder on the animal than he had realized at first. Thankfully their trip today would be shorter and she was now well rested. 

Comstock and Mitzer sit down to have breakfast and talk strategy with Nanuet and Chester while the other four split into pairs and each ride off both up and down river looking for the best place to cross. Mitzer says "Let me handle the talking until we are together with Captain Whitside, the Commanding Officer of the Fort. After that I will leave you to do the talking Nanuet. What approach are you thinking of?”   Nanuet states, "I was thinking of the only approach that I know of. Honesty. I am here to find out why the soldiers are traveling those Apache lands. I am sure they have a reason and I don't plan to make accusations. "

Comstock states, “The unknown factor here is this Lieutenant Gamble. We don't know what Whitside's opinion of him is and if we play this wrong we will lose all of our credibility. Mr. Martin, what can you tell us about the man and your history with him?"  

Chester replies, "Well, the lieutenant is a cruel man. I think he likes killing, especially Indians. Not long after I joined the Army, we were sent to Chicago during the Great Rail Strike. We were supposed to help keep the peace. A bunch of policemen were being pressed by a mob. We rode out to rescue them. The crowd was slow in leaving when Gamble gives the order to fire. So we did. Several people were killed. They just had clubs. It was horrible. 

"When we were hunting the Sioux and Cheyenne in Kansas, he didn't like granting surrenders. Our lieutenant had to stop him from firing on fleeing elves many times. I couldn't stomach it anymore, so one day I punched him in the face. Spent a few months on the stockade and got dishonorably discharged."

Mitzer stokes his chin at hearing that. "Okay, we'd better play down that one then. I doubt that Captain Samuel Marmaduke Whitside would be tolerant of a man who was dishonorably discharged, regardless of the reason. He's career army, enlisted when he was barely old enough and was promoted to Sergeant Major even before the war. Spent most of the war in staff positions as aide to several of the top generals in Washington D.C. 

After the war he was a made a Captain and given command of Troop B of the 6th Cavalry. He's been here in Arizona for the past six years, first a Fort Lowell and now Fort Huachuca. In fact, he started the Fort, he selected the site because it had fresh running water, an abundance of trees, excellent observation in three directions, and protective high ground for security. Officially it has been a camp rather than a permanent station, but he recently petitioned to have it officially receive 'Fort' designation." 

He then turns to Nanuet and asks, "So, what tribe are you from and how is it that you now speak for the Apache?"   Nanuet says, "I am of the Yavapi tribe. It is a smaller tribe and my people were forced to move onto reservations with the Apache, so I learned the language. As far as how I am able to speak for them, I lead a small group of my companions through their lands searching for some murderous bandits. It was then that I met and spoke with Geronimo and his shaman who is now my mentor. The person who was to be their ambassador had been killed, so I was given that task. Until now I had not seen a chance to fulfill that duty."

The other soldiers return and have found a spot to ford the river a half-mile to the south. The river is actually wider at that point but the bottom can be seen and it appears to be no more than four-feet deep. They still fasten up ropes between each of them and their mounts given the swift current. They eventually manage to get all eight of them across. 

They ride on for the next ninety-minutes until they see their destination. A wooden stockade fort surrounds the great encampment ahead, although most of the buildings appear to be made of just canvas over wooden frames. There appear to be around fifty separate buildings and multiple corrals. They arrive and Captain Mitzer identifies himself and asks to be taken to the Fort's commander. As they travel through Nanuet and Chester note a large civilian population at the encampment as well, and also buildings with signage indicating both a church and a school, unusual sights for a temporary military encampment.

Nanuet, Chester and their six friends find their way into the command tent of Captain Whitside. Mitzer makes for some quick introduction, beginning with himself and his men. He then introduces Comstock, Whittemore and Martin as being former solders. Whitside says to Elisha, "Your reputation proceeds you Major Whittemore." He then turns to Chester and with a scowl says "As does yours Mr. Martin." Chester then hears the sound of the familiar snicker of Oscar Gamble from behind him.

Chester sighs. "I see the lieutenant has briefed you, Captain Whitside. Do you agree with him that the Indians are to be corralled like so many horses? I think that someone is causing trouble among the Apaches. It could lead to war." He gestures toward Nanuet. "This man here is an ambassador to the Apaches. Please, listen to him. Even if you consider me a deadbeat."

Captain Whitside stares directly at Chester and says "Sir, Indian policy is not for you or I to decide. The policy is set in Washington. If you have a problem with how Indians are dealt with I would suggest that you take it up with President Arthur. 

What I do know is that this County has historically been a hot spot. This fortress is but one in a network of seventy US Army outposts stretching across the Southwest frontier. I personally selected this location for it. Back when there was the trouble with Cochise this area we are in now was their escape route across the border into Mexico. The savages would attack the homes of the law abiding settlers and then run across the border when the Army came to enforce the law. This fortress in this spot is a key element in a strategy to sever the Apaches' traditional escape route into Mexico, while still protecting settlers in the southern part of the young Arizona territory at the same time." 

Mitzer says "Sir, you know of Fort Stanton. That is where my men and myself are from. The fortress is also strategically located, to monitor the Warm Springs Reservation where the Mescelaro Apache now live. This man Nanuet is of the Yavapai tribe. His people are at the San Carlo Indian Reservation along with the Western Apache. Both of those groups of Apache are confined under land set aside by the government. I have no problem with Government policy toward the Indians. 

The issue at hand is not either of those tribes but of the one other group of Apache, the descendants of Cochise, who are in what they consider to be the land negotiated to them many years ago. The Chiricahua Apache wish to remain in the Chiricahua Mountain. An agreement had been reached where they would stay in the mountains and from human settlement provided that the army stayed out of the mountains. Your Lieutenant Gamble appears to have violated the delicate balance of that uneasy truce. This elf named Nanuet has been trusted by Cochise's successor, Geronimo, to negotiate with the appropriate Government representative, you, to reestablish the truce." 

Whitside says "The agreement made three months ago was that the solders would stay out of the mountains if the Apache would prevent outlaws such as the James Gang from seeking refuge there. Lieutenant Gamble only entered those mountains because the Cowboy Gang did. If the Apache are to provide safe home to criminals then they are the ones who have violated the truce, not us."

Chester interjects, "What if another group went into the mountains in search of the Cowboy Gang? People not with the Army or the Apache. That way, someone is looking for the outlaws, but not stirring up the elves. Would that be OK, captain?"  Whitside replies, "Ah, so you're confirming that the Cowboy Gang are being protected and harbored by the Chirichua Apace! I should have known that those redskins couldn't be trusted."  Chester opens his mouth to reply, when Nanuet speaks. 

Nanuet manages to hold back his temper although it takes almost all of his will. He then addresses the Captain in an even measured tone. "Captain Whitside, sir. We are confirming nothing. We have not been on Apache lands recently to know if the Cowboy Gang is there or not. If the Cowboy Gang enters their lands, but moves through or are chased away, is that still a problem?”  
The Army commander exclaims, "Of course that's a problem! If the army is staying out and the Apache allow these criminals to use that land to escape, knowing that the Army can't chase them. So you ARE confirming that the Indians are working with the outlaws, as we suspected." 


Nanuet says, “I believe what Mr. Chester is proposing is that a neutral party search the area when issues such as this arise to avoid trouble."  Chester says, "Thank you, Nanuet."  Whitside states, "A neutral party comprised of Indians and Army deserters like Martin, I think not. This is Army business and we will handle it our way."

Chester turns back to Whitside. "I have no idea if they're in Apache lands. What made you think the Cowboy Gang is there? Did anyone see them enter Apache territory?"  Whitside turns to Lieutenant Gamble and says "What did you discover there?" Gamble replies, "We tracked the gang going thought those mountains. I also spoke to a prisoner in the County Jail, a Mr. Joseph Weems. He was part of the Cowboy Gang and confirmed that Geronimo allowed the gang free passage. Says that a gang member named Harvey Knowles is with Geronimo right now as his guest."

Nanuet listens to the soldiers speak. He focuses on remaining calm, summoning the vision of Storm in his mind and remembering Sonoma and Kajika's teachings about patience.   He says, "Again you assume much. Who said that we were to be the party that would search? You seem to have your mind set on war, I am trying to work on a solution that will maintain the peace. No one can control who rides onto land. If you can give me a chance I will speak with Geronimo and see if he truly does harbor these men. I have no love for the Cowboy gang either, they have caused much distress to my companions and me. As I have accompanied the soldiers here to speak with you, can a few of your men accompany me to speak with Geronimo? I will assure their safety. Then they can report to you first hand what they see."

Captain Whitside says "Fine. I'll agree to those terms. If the Apache agree to keep the Cowboy gang and other outlaws out of the mountains then I'll keep my troops out of them as well."  He then turns to the back of the room and says "Lieutenant Gamble, mount up. You and your men are riding back with these people."

Nanuet is pleased that at least they have agreed to check things out first.  He asks, "How many men do you propose to send? I said only a few. I don't want to incite hostilities, I want to try and keep a peaceful understanding between the two groups."

Whitside replies "I'm sending a whole squadron. I'm told that the Apache are out in force, we have to show a position of strength to them! Gamble, take A Squadron with you and move out within the hour. I want to you at least make it to Tombstone by nightfall." "Yes Sir," Lieutenant Gamble replies and gives his Captain a crisp salute."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 170, “Homecoming”, Monday, January 23rd, 1882, 3:00 P.M*.

Looking out at the Apache Katherine slid across the seat toward Ginnie, thankful there was no one else on the stage. "Don't worry, this will protect you," Kate said and then began casting the Mage Armor spell, but targeting it on Ginnie.  Kate says, "Let's hope they don't attack."  Ginnie looks frantically around the coach for the smallest most hidden place she can come up with and tucks herself in covering herself and trying her best to be a very small target shaking with fear

Ruby had fallen fast sleep on Jake's shoulder. She felt him move for his gun and it woke her. She looked out the window and saw the Apache. "I don't think we need to worry, there were Apache surrounding Mr. Shaw and myself on the coach ride over but they didn't attack us. I guess they just want to let us know they are around." She looked at Kate and gave her a little nod towards Ginnie, so they wouldn't scare the kid.

Kate knelt down next to Ginnie and laid her hand on her shoulder. "Ruby's right, they have no reason to harm us. And I'll take care of you." She began to rub the girls shoulder. "We'll be alright."

Ginnie, do you know any songs? I looove to sing," Ruby says while looking out the window then back to the cowering Ginnie, "Now would be a great time to sing a song... But if you get scared, which I know you won't, there should be a spot you can fit." Ruby stands a lifts the seat in the coach, revealing the under seat, large enough for the small girl to fit. "Only if you need it." She sits back down and starts singing quietly, trying to calm the girl down.

Chuck Nevers pokes his down from above and tells those inside the coach "Keep your weapons down, we've ridden by these guys three times in the last two days and they haven't stopped us yet. Some of you know that we can get some extra speed from this rig if we have to but I'd rather not let them know that until it comes to needing it." 

The stage continues onward. The Apache slowly ride closer but stop when they are still thirty feet from the roadway. When they pass from the area everyone gives a collective sigh of relief. The remaining trip back to Promise City is uneventful, arriving on Main Street in front of the Wells Fargo Office at around 5:45 P.M.  

It actually takes Ginnie until the coach stops to realize that they are not going to be killed by Indians.  She thinks that woman with the red hair was nuts thinking that singing would help! It would have just let the Indians know that there were women on the coach and given them a better reason to attack! 

It seemed very strange for someone else to take care of her and Ginnie wasn't really sure what to do about it. At least here she should have a roof over her head. food and maybe a chance to really learn something. And the Ma'am Katherine was looking for simple lace in return for part of the debt. That was something Ginnie could handle easily but right now she needed to start a new life. 

It was a relief to be back in Promise City. Kate gathered her things and dragged herself from the coach, then helped Ginnie down.   The girl stepped out of the coach and looked around at her new home.  Ruby follows Ginnie off the stage and leans over to whisper into her ear saying, “Kid, you don’t know anything about me. But I know that you aren’t as smart as you think you are and that comes from our little meeting that we had the last time I was in Tombstone. I knew you weren’t sleeping last night. But Kate trusts you to know her business and that is her decision.” 

Ruby raises her eyebrow at Ginnie. “You know that I could have caused a lot of trouble for you, turned you into the law in Tombstone but I didn’t. I know what it’s like to have to take care of yourself and it’s not easy. No one, well, not any of us anyway, is going to take away your chance at learning. As a matter of fact, if you relax a bit, maybe you’ll even learn something from all of us. We can help each other. And you couldn’t have a better teacher than Kate. I always knew that Kate would be a teacher. But remember one thing,” Ruby leans back in her seat, “we will be keeping an eye on you.”  Deciding that the lecture had gone on long enough Kate says, "All right Ruby, that's enough.” 

"Are you going back to the El Parador or to the Lone Star?" Kate asked Ruby.  "I'm going back to the Lone Star. I need a real nap in my own bed. Do you need help with anything?" Ruby tried not to look at the kid as she said that. Kate nodded no, so Ruby made her way back to the Lone Star with Jake in tow. As soon as they got in Jake was greeted by Niles and Job, who were preparing for the night. Ruby continued upstairs alone to their room, while Jake made small talk with them. She removed her dress, laid face down in bed and fell asleep.

Jake gets the latest news and stories, listening to what's said as well as what isn't. He helps himself to a welcome back drink and has a tour around, checks out the construction and finally locates Jeff Mills. Jake spends some time with him, making him feel good and listening in particular to what has been going on from his point of view. "It's good to be back, and I'm looking forward to tonight."

"This is the El Parador Hotel and Cantina Ginnie, I live here. For now anyway. It's a good place until I get a home of my own." Katherine guided the girl inside and found the proprietress. Ginnie, this is Dorita, she's in charge here. Dorita, this is Ginnie, she's going to be staying with me for a while. I wonder, might you have a room with two beds in it I could change to? Or a cot to put in my room if that's not possible?"

"Humph!" Dorita quickly sizes up Ginnie as she takes a look at Kate "First you no eat, now you bring home child that no eat! You both sit, eat, then we talk about room and cot and things." Dorita grabs both of Ginnie's hands stroking her thumbs over Ginnie's palms "You work hard already, you eat here, lots, now sit, we talk later, Sit!" with that she pushes Ginnie into a chair at a nearby table and stares down Kate until she follows suit.

A few minutes later Dorita brought two loaded plates and set them down at the table. "It isn't as if I haven't been feeding her, Dorita. But it takes more than two meals you know." Kate looked in dismay at the plate in front of her. Dorita's food was always good, but she could never tackle that plate. Ruby had been right though, she was getting thin; she couldn't even get her corset tight enough anymore. The laces were pulled as tight as they would go and it was still loose. She at least picked up her fork instead of pushing the plate away.

Ginnie sat down to her forth full meal in less than two days. she'd have eaten more than she normally had in a full week when she finished this overfull plate. This place that Ma'am Katherine stayed was nothing like she would have expected there were elves everywhere and none of them seemed angry or mean like the few elves she had met before. And Ma'am Katherine seemed to treat them like equals she even did as she was told by the woman from the kitchen Dorita but then again Ginnie didn't think anyone was likely to disobey that lady the price wouldn't be worth it. Ginnie was about to pick up her fork when she realized that she hadn't washed her hands and there was no way that she would ever break her promise to mama. 

Ginnie says, "Excuse me but is there a place I can wash up before dinner?" Dorita took a second look at the child and pointed the way to the well in the back of the kitchen.  Doirta tells Kate  "Well she may no eat as much as she should but she have good manors now Kate you EAT no push food around put in mouth!"

Kate managed to eat perhaps a quarter of the food before her stomach seriously threatened to rebel. Ginnie attacked the plate with gusto when she returned and bolted it down quicker than Kate would have thought possible. When Ginnie reached the bottom of the plate Dorita came around again. "Well Dorita, what do you think? Is there a room with two beds I could rent? Oh, and is your Grandfather back yet?"  Dorita replies, “No two bed rooms at moment, Pedro already move cot into your room. Grandfather no back yet."

Kate was worried for a moment until she realized that Mr. Gonzales probably had not moved Maggie by magic. The trip to Los Angeles and then staying for a few days to make sure she was settled would account for his absence. "Thank you, Dorita. Why don't we go up to my room and get you settled Ginnie? I have some very interesting books you can read for a while, I'd like to get some more sleep." 

The two went up to Kate's room, and Kate showed Ginnie where she could put her things. "I'll introduce you to the others here later. I'm not going to work for the next few days, so we can work out when to work and when to study later on tonight. If you get hungry, you can go downstairs and ask Dorita. She'll put it on my bill. Will you be alright doing that?"  The girl nods yes.  Kate lies down for a nap. 

After he finishes talking with Jeff Mills, Jake grabs his bag and heads upstairs. He opens the door to their room and stands on the threshold for a minute shaking his head. The noise of opening the door wakes Ruby who rubs her eyes and says, "I was tired, I hadn't been sleeping well while you were gone." 

"No, I'm not shaking my head at you. It's me. I own a quarter of a damn saloon and I have my own room to go to where I don't have to pay rent." Jake whistles. "Who could have predicted that?" He closes the door and throws his bag on the floor before sitting down on the bed next to Ruby. "Who in Hades could have predicted that?" He laughs well naturedly.

Ruby slowly turns herself over, and Jake can tell she is still sleepy. “Who could have predicted any of this? Not me, not ever. But it’s ours, and it’s real, unless we are stuck in a dream. If that’s true, I don’t want to wake up.” She smiles and grabs the sheet, pulling it over herself. “So, are you going to tell me what happened in Tucson? Or is it a big secret?”

"Mostly I just used the time to catch up with O'Brien. Don't ever mention his name though, or tell anyone that Mr. Van Horne is a disguise. He's wanted for murder. Do you remember what I told you about the last time I saw him before Promise City? Apparently I killed the guy that tried to kill him. Now he's wanted for murder. Oh, and I did sell some of the jewelry." Jake rubs his beard. "We did talk about Adair." He tells her all O'Brien told him; the honest gambling, his travels and education, the killings of men and lovers, his being ambidextrous, not drinking alcohol, that O'Brien thought his staff was loyal, about Deacon Prosper McCoy and his wife, and finally about Jane "Little Britches" Boag. "Ruby dear, that loco wants to kill you just because you slapped him. Since he believes Baxter's rubbish, he wanted to kill your husband too." 

Ruby is visibly upset to find out that Jake was shot at because Adair thinks they are married. “I’m really sorry I got you involved in this. That Adair is one crazy and evil man. I think I have to go and speak with him again, I don’t want you getting killed because of me, and I couldn’t bear it if that was what happened. Besides, if you were going to get killed for me you should at least actually be getting the benefit of being married to me, no?” Ruby laughs for a bit then drifts off into her thoughts. Jake sees her expression change, and she starts biting her lip and she looks away from him. “I guess I could, well, I mean, I could leave, I don’t want to leave but if it would solve the problem…Or we could leave together, go somewhere new, a fresh start…” Ruby pauses, then looks to Jake and their eyes meet, ‘But after we set all this up, with owning the Lone Star, and there are our friends, and you have the silver mine …” Ruby's voice trails off and the confusion is plain on her face. 

"First off, don't you go to Adair thinking you can make any deal with him. He'll see that as being weak, agree to anything and use it against you." Jake gets up and starts to pace. "Second, if it gets to be time to leave we leave together. However, it isn't time to leave. He had surprise before. He doesn't now. I still think we can handle him. Third....." Jake stops pacing suddenly. "Benefits of being married?" A big smile grows on his face and he chuckles a few times. "I'm sorry girl, but I don't see how the benefits could be any better." 

“I won’t go to Adair, you’re probably right about him. But Jake, we can’t give him another chance to shoot us like that. Although it sounds like Red thinks he might lay off a direct attack against us for a while. Do you think Van Horne will show back up? That would be a great benefit to us, we could find out what Adair is up to. Do you think he’ll go after any of our friends or the Lone Star?” Ruby still looks worried as she watches Jake pace around the room. “And if we leave we leave together,” Ruby repeats slowly. “I can do that, it’s a good plan.” 

“So, what next? We start asking around for rumors of all Adair’s employees. I do have Mr. McCoy’s wallet, I think it’s time to look though it again. Maybe I should introduce myself to Miss. Boag? What else?” 

While Ruby waits for Jake to answer she gives a big stretch, her long legs extending well beyond the edge of the sheet. Ruby starts to grin watching Jake watch her stretch. “There is only one benefit for people who are married and that benefit only comes if the people who are married are serious about it. In my experience there aren’t many people who are serious about it. But the ones that are serious, well, they have something very special and rare. And that is the fact that once that ring is on your finger you never ever have to share that person with anyone ever again and that person never ever has to worry about sharing you.” 

"Er," Jake says with a slightly bewildered look on his face, "I don't think you'll be hearing me talking about all the happily married folks I know." He looks a bit uncomfortable for a moment but recovers and gives Ruby a half grin, "We will just have to keep each other occupied, and then there won't be time for sharing." He stops next to the bed and runs his finger up and down her exposed leg. 

Ruby laughs hysterically for a moment and smiles at him again. “JAKE! Relax, you know I was only kidding with you. Happily ever after is only for fairy tales, they don’t happen to people like us. And don’t you be worrying, I don’t ever plan on getting married, ever. But I will agree to the not sharing you part, I told you that already. And the keeping each other occupied part, well, that has been working out mighty well so far.” 

"Those are all fine ideas regarding Adair. If we can we should get papers that have his or any of his folks handwriting on it. I also want to start tracking his habits. Does he keep a schedule, where does he go and with who?" He goes back to pacing. "I don't know if he'll go after our friends, but probably not. He's not likely to burn down all the alcohol in town by going after the Lone Star. Unfortunately, we don't know how low he'll stoop. Expect the worst when it comes to him." Jake stops and sits again. "Perhaps the best revenge is a successful Lone Star." 

"Let’s get started then, right away, gathering the information on Adair. Tomorrow.” Ruby bites on her finger for a moment before continuing. “A successful Lone Star, huh? Yeah that would really tick off Adair, wouldn’t it? Well, I was hoping we’d have that anyway. But I guess that’ll be another good benefit. We know what you can do to make the Lone Star more successful. What can I do to make the Lone Star more successful then?” 

"You are kidding right?" He gently takes Ruby's face in his hand. "You are the face of the place. You bring them in, and keep them coming back. We sell them food and drink, and we take their money at the poker tables. It's Ruby West that makes them feel good about it. You just do what you do best. Keep them entertained and make each one feel special." He returns to lightly running his finger down her leg. 

Ruby sighs, “I know, I’m the pretty face, the distraction, I know.” She looks away but only briefly before looking back to Jake with a small smile. “I can do that, make them feel special. You’re right, it is what I’m good at. But Jake,” Ruby sits up on her elbows, “You’re the only one who I really want to feel that way. So don’t start believing it’s true about anyone else then, OK? 

"I'm hoping I can tell the difference between making a customer feel special and making someone feel real special." He gets up flexing his shoulders and arms. He turns rapidly facing the mirror and his Colt flies out of the holster aimed at his reflection. "You know I've never killed a man in jealousy, I wonder what it would be like?" He twirls the gun a few times rather flamboyantly and drops it back in place. He turns back to face Ruby, his face unreadable. 

Then he laughs loudly. "I trust you." He wanders over to his travel bag and starts taking items out and putting them away or in a pile to be cleaned. "You certainly can be a distraction, but you got it backwards. They can go anywhere for food, drink and poker. If all of those are good, they will probably come back." Jake stops moving the clothes and looks at her. "They will happily open their pockets and wallets to spend time in a saloon where they feel at home. In that little place inside they go away thinking, 'what a great place, she knows my name, knows about me, sings the song I like when I come in and pays attention to me. So maybe I spent the rent money, I'll just have to work a little harder so I can go back.' Ruby West you are the main show, the rest of us are the distraction." He stares at her for a minute before looking away. 

"I believe I told you about Caleb White, the old coot I met in Chicago? He once said to me," Jake's voice changes in an imitation of old and infirm man, "Silver Dollar, work is fine for killing time, but it's a shaky way to make a living." He snorts a little laugh. "Most of those folks just work hard to get by, then come in to a place like the Lone Star to live." He goes back to sorting clothes. "Why don't you stop me when I get all preachy like that?" He shakes his head and chuckles. 

Ruby pulls herself out of bed with the sheet wrapped around her and she hops onto the dresser in front of Jake. “I don’t stop you because I like to hear you talk, preaching or not, that’s why. You are a wealth of wisdom and very good for my ego,” she gives him a big smile. “And now you went and got yourself involved in some actual work, Mr. Cook, and all because of me, what ever will you do?” Ruby laughs as she rests her arms on Jake’s shoulders. “We’ll give them some place to really live and we’ll give ourselves someplace to really live too.” She leans forward and gives Jake a slow kiss. She pulls away and looks at him before continuing, “And let’s not find out what it feels like to kill someone in jealousy, eh? We have enough problems,” she chuckles. “Now, what do you have planned for tonight? Besides, NOT killing someone out of jealousy?” 

"I suppose I should start learning how to run a saloon." He puts his hands over hers on his shoulders. "I'll just pitch in and help with something so Niles and Job don't feel like it's all them. If it's all under control and there are enough folks, I'll run a game. More likely that'll happen on busier nights. Time to build the new Lone Star routine. Oh," he pulls away quickly and searches through the bottom of his bag. He retrieves a handful of items and stretches out his hands cupped together to her. He is holding six small glass containers of perfume. 

“Yes,” Ruby laughs, “It’s your turn. I did the decision making last week! But it has been a while since you got to run a table.” Ruby watches curiously as Jake goes through his bag. He hands her the perfume and Ruby is genuinely surprised. “You really were thinking of me when you were away, weren’t you?” Ruby gives him a quick kiss and slides off the dresser. She plops down on the bed and opens a bottle to smell the aroma. 

"Ah, wait, don't bother smelling them." Jake says laughing. "They're not for wearing." Ruby looks at him and scrunches her nose. "They are just cheap perfume bottles, remember I promised to get you some to throw at me. Wouldn't want you to waste your good perfume next time I need things thrown at me." Jake takes a couple of steps over and shrugs. 

Ruby looks to Jake then back to the bottles, then she laughs. “Very well, Mr. Cook, bottles to throw then. Let’s hope you don’t do too many things that warrant it, but you’ve stocked me up, just in case.” Ruby gets off of bed and puts the bottles on the dresser. 

Jake walks over and stands next to Ruby. He extends his empty hands, turns them over and turns them back holding a single bottle of perfume. "That trick is more impressive when the audience DOESN'T know how it's done." He opens the bottle, dabs some on his finger and runs his finger behind each of her ears and down her neck. He closes the bottle and places it on the dresser apart from the others. "Try not to confuse them when you are tossing." 

Ruby looks up at Jake and smiles. “Especially since Mr. Gonzales isn’t here to clean it up.” Ruby stands on her toes and putting her hand behind Jake’s head gives him a kiss. “Thank you,” she whispers, before pulling herself away to get her clothes ready. 

“Should we eat here tonight?” Ruby says while pulling her stockings up to her thighs. She grabs her underskirt and corset and wriggles them on. “I like the food at the El Parador too, though. I wonder if Sonoma is cooking for us again? And I wonder if Dorita found someone to cook and clean for us permanently?” Ruby glances around the room before grabbing her new cream dress. “Didn’t get to show it off enough,” she giggles throwing it over her head. “Will you help?” She turns her back to Jake and pulls her hair over her shoulder waiting for him to do up the back. 

He ties up the back nice and slowly, delicately touching her while doing so. "I suppose we ought to find all that out. Let's dine at the Cantina and perhaps we'll see the others."  “Good idea. How do I look?” Ruby spins around to face Jake. "Beautiful." “I’m ready then, so let’s go.” She takes him arm and they head out, letting Niles know they will be back shortly.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 171, “Saloon Help”, Monday, January 23rd, 1882, 7:00 P.M.*

Ruby and Jake make their way over to the El Parador. They grab a table and look for any of their friends, and Dorita so they can order. When she finally does come over they greet her pleasantly before barraging her with questions. “So, any chance you found someone to cook and clean for us? Your daughter is a wonderful cook but we just can’t take her away from her dream of the ranch. Plus we need someone full time who can also clean.” Ruby points her thumb to Jake. “Mr. Cook here is messy and doesn’t know how to do laundry,” Ruby says giggling.

Dorita says, "Yes, the last night I there, when that awful Mr. Whipple used the bad word at me, I bring Maria Fuente with me. I be teaching her to cook for half-year now. She not as good as Sonoma, but I teach Sonoma for half-century. But Maria hard working and want to try. She not want to keep being working girl here. Her brother Estaban no want her to either."

Ruby jumped out of her seat and threw her arms around Dorita. "You are the best at what you do! Is she here and can we talk to her? I'm sure she'll be great."  Dorita leaves and goes over to Maria's room. She returns with the young wood elf, who takes a seat with Ruby and Jake. Dorita points first to Ruby and then Maria and exclaims, "You two talk, you offer job, you take it". She then points to Jake and says, "And you be quiet, men just mess things up." Dorita then walks way.

Ruby looks at Jake and snickers to herself then turns to Maria. “Ms. Fuente, Dorita tells me you are looking for a new profession. Luckily we have an opening and we’d like you to take it. We trust Dorita and we’re sure we can trust you too. We need someone to cook for lunch, dinner and us. The kitchen would be yours, you would be completely in charge. You would also be responsible for doing the shopping and keeping the kitchen stocked for us. We also need someone to do some cleaning. 

We are building a third floor on our building so it would be three floors for you to do plus laundry. Not all the rooms are used every day though. We have someone there who can help, but he is a man and needs to be told what to do. I think you would want to stay here with your son and brother but we would be willing to offer you a room if you would like it. 

Maria replies, “"I do not have a son, you thinking of Angelica. My brother and I both have our own rooms, he can stay here, I will go with you."    Ruby asks, “What kind of pay were you looking for?”  Maria answers, “Dorita said you would pay me fair. That is fine with me.”

Ruby states, “My apologies then, I was confused. You may come and stay with us and we will consider your room and board part of your salary. I have to warn you though, currently most of our rooms are filled with liquor, until we get the third floor built. So you might want to wait to move in, that is your choice.  Do you have any other talents we should know about?”

Maria’s face turns red from that question and she says, "None that I want to take with me to this new job."   Ruby smiles at her. "I only wanted to know if you could waitress or sing, or anything like that. Don't be ashamed of what you can do, it got you by right? And now you have something new to do and you can forget about that."

She replies, “I can't sing. I have no musical talents. My brother has tried to teach me but to no avail. But I can do waitress work, and tend bar, Dorita and Pedro have had me do that here on many occasions. I've also had experience before at midwifery, but haven't had much call for that around here."   Ruby eyes get a bit wider. "Well, let's hope you have no use for it at our Saloon either." 

She shakes off the thought and continues, "We might need you to waitress occasionally too, but mostly you will be in the kitchen and cleaning, morning or afternoon is up to you.  So, how does $10 a week plus room and board sound to start?"   Maria replies "That sounds good, but I'll have to check with Dorita to make sure that she agrees. She's not letting me leave here unless she approves of where I'm going to."

"Of course we didn't expect any less from Dorita." They watch Maria walk away and Ruby leans close to Jake. "Why would she need to check with Dorita when Dorita is the one who set this up?"   Jake replies, "I don't know, maybe Dorita is the wise woman of all these Mexicans here." Jake leans in and whispers, "Or maybe Dorita and Pedro are running a slave labor operation and farming out all these people in town and amassing huge fortunes." Jake sits back and starts laughing. "or maybe not."

Ruby rolls her eyes and smacks Jake in the arm. "I was being serious and you're making fun of me! I'm trying very hard to do this you know." Ruby sits back in her chair with a pout on her face and her arms crossed over her chest, looking away from Jake.   Maria returns and says "Dorita says that $ 10 a week plus room and board is a very fair price for a five-day work week. She says if you want a longer workweek it should be $ 2 a day more. And she wants me to keep my room here until the new floor is finished. She says that I can let Mr. Martin walk me back here at night with Kate."

Ruby turns and faces Maria again, ignoring Jake's smirk. "How about you start working 5 days, Tuesday to Saturday. So you have off Sunday and Monday. But Saturday is a late night, we need some food available later than the normal dinner and we would need some food cooked and available for Sunday and Monday. And if we are both happy with each other than maybe later down the road we can work out another arrangement. Is that agreeable to you?”  Maria agrees to the terms and says that Ruby will not regret hiring her. She thanks both her and Jake and then hurries off back to her room.

After Maria scurries away Ruby crosses her arms again, still mad. Jake pulls her chair closer to his, “I was only teasing…” Ruby turns away from him. “Come on girl, I’m sorry…” Ruby turns even further away, putting her back to him. He pulls her hair over her shoulder and kisses her neck. “You did good, Ruby, don’t be mad at me,” and he continues to kiss her neck. She tries to pull away a little but Jake won’t let her and she gives in to his kisses. “Alright, alright, you know I can’t resist…” she says softly. 

She turns and gives him a kiss. “Let’s eat so we can get back, ok?” She starts to eat her dinner. “But I did do good, didn’t I?” She smiles and keeps eating. "You did good, real good. I don't know what people really get paid for work around here, having never done too much." He puts on a grin. "We should probably find that out. Either way, you got us a cook and cleaner and I for one am mightily happy not to worry about that."

When they are done they head back to the Lone Star. Ruby makes a special effort that night to learn people’s names. She shares many drinks, flirting her way around the room. It’s almost time to start playing cards so Ruby approaches one of the tables waiting for a dealer. “So, who wants to play me while we wait for the dealer? No money, just a game to warm up. Actually, if I get beaten that person gets to choose any song they want me to sing, just for them. How does that sound?”  Ruby has no problem finding a table full of players, mostly Tony Lucky's regulars. They are on the third hand when Tony arrives, looking a tad annoyed at Ruby.

“Oh, Tony is here. Let’s see, who won...” Ruby looks around the table at the men. Someone she had never seen before had won two out of the three hands. “Looks like you’re our winner for tonight.” There were a few groans around the table and Ruby laughs, “Oh, don’t worry, I’ll do it again tomorrow night and you’ll just have to come back and try again.” 

Ruby gets up from the table and stands in front of the new guy. “And you are…?” He stands also and pushes back his hat. He is tall, has dark hair and light blue eyes. He is dressed neatly and is wearing well-made clothes so Ruby guesses he has some kind of money. He reaches out his hand and with a strong grip says “Colin Turner.” Ruby takes his hand, “Pleasure to meet you Mr. Turner. Ruby West” “The pleasure is all mine, Miss West,” he responds looking her right in the eyes, not letting go of her hand. Ruby takes her hand back slowly. He is handsome, Ruby thinks, maybe when Kate is ready… 

She asks, “Mr. Turner, I haven’t seen you around before. First time in the Lone Star?” “My first time in Promise City, I’m here on business.” “And what kind of business would that be?” Ruby asks curiously. “I won’t bore you with the details,” Turner responds. Ruby smiles at him. “Ok, keep your secrets then. So, have you decided on a song?” He takes a little step forward, “Surprise me.” Ruby keeps her smile on. “I will.” She pauses then starts to walk away but then turns her head over her shoulder, flipping her hair, “Good luck tonight.” 

She walks over to the bar and gets herself a drink. Mr. Turner sits back down at the card table. Ruby looks around the room for Jake but doesn't see him. She glances back to Turner. There was something about him...

Jake comes in from outside where he had been standing in front welcoming those who were coming in and reminding those that weren't Ruby West was singing tonight. He scans the room making sure customers were happy and looking for things that didn't look right. He sees Ruby, and thinks 'She looks right'. He walks over. "Hey there partner." He puts his hands in his pockets and leans up against the wall near her. "How's our saloon doing tonight." He raises both eyebrows and punctuates it with a smile. "How do you like the sound of that?"   

I like it, Mr. Cook," she says with a smile then adds quickly, "No, I LOVE it! It still seems unreal though." She leans over the bar, stretching, and pours Jake a whiskey. She slides it down the bar to him. "And we never properly celebrated. Care to make a toast before I sing?" 

Jake raises his glass to Ruby. "May the Lone Star blossom and fulfill it's part of our dreams." She touches her glass to his and they drink. "My, you are eloquent tonight Mr. Cook." She steps forward and gives him a full on the lips kiss. "That was a nice toast." Stepping back she has another drink of whiskey and says "I've got to go to work" and bounds off to the stage. 

Jake sees that no one is on the piano, "Crap, did we have a plan for a piano player tonight without Katherine?" Ruby is already too far away to hear him so he goes over, puts his drink on the piano and sits down. "I hope I know some of what she is going to sing." He knows the first song, struggles with the second, and is able to keep up on the third. Mostly he plays lightly and hopes the crowd is listening to her and not him. Ruby seems not to mind the marginal piano playing and seems to be enjoying herself and carrying the crowd. 

"This one is for Mr. Turner." Ruby says and begins singing "Evening By the Moonlight". Jake doesn't know that one and gives up, hoping Ruby can handle that one a cappella. She manages flawlessly and pretends that it was planned that way. She bows to some light applause from the early crowd and a smile from Mr. Turner. 

She walks over to Jake at the bar with a spring in her step and a sparkle in her eye. "You didn't seem to get any tips for playing, want to share mine?" "Heh. No thanks, if anyone had tipped me I would have been too embarrassed. You know how I hate charity." Jake sips his whiskey while Ruby laughs. 

Ruby looks around and leans in to Jake and whispers, "I need a quick moment of privacy to do something special for practice." Jake nods and looks in the kitchen to make sure it's empty. Seeing that it is, he hangs around in front while she goes in. Inside, she takes a few deep breaths and sings the little ditty that is the key to the mind reading spell. 

He stops Jeff Mills from going in a moment later, "She's fixing her dress and be out in a moment." Just a half-minute later out comes Ruby with a fixed smile but looking like she's preoccupied. Jake tries to keep that thought in his head. She turns to him and says, "I do? Oh." As she turns to walk through the crowd she stops abruptly, and turns back towards Jake with a giggle and mouths 'Stop that, don't distract me'. 

After that Jake notices she is more conscious of her expression and seems to be able to slowly walk about the room without giving away she is concentrating on something else. A few minutes goes by and she wanders back over to Jake at the bar. She grabs the rest of her drink and tosses it down. "So.....?" Jake says to her quietly.

Sonoma comes into the El Parador late from the ranch where she has been working on the adobe house and laying plans for the barn .   Dorita catches her as she is heading for her room "Kate no go to work tonight you go make some money for your ranch Maria going to be cooking there soon you be too busy now take this and go" with that Dorita shoves a flat bread in Sonoma’s hand and pushes her out the door 

Sonoma heads to the Loan Star where Ruby is singing her heart out to a very soft version of what might be music that Jake is trying to play.   She heads to the kitchen and waits until the set is finished throwing together some really quick meals shortly after she hits the floor to waitress Ruby heads into the kitchen and then comes out Sonoma waits until Ruby is near her to let her know that she is here and will play, wait or cook as needed

Ruby moves very close to Jake and talks to him softly “Well, a few men in here had the same idea you did, Mr. Cook, you naughty boys…” Ruby laughs, shaking her head. “Although I’m not going to tell you who, we don’t want to find out what we discussed earlier, do we?” Ruby runs her fingers over Jake’s cheek. ‘Well, I don’t anyway. Let’s see, what else? Um, that guy over there,” Ruby nods her head slightly in the direction of the corner, “Is thinking of stealing some tools from another camp cause he lost his. And, of course, lots of people want to beat us at poker. I’m going to have to keep practicing; I think this could be very useful for us, although I’ll have to learn how to, um, do it when we need it.” 

Ruby looks up to see Sonoma come out of the kitchen. “Sonoma!” She walks over to the elf and gives her a hug. “I’m glad to see you. You are a big help to us here. I hope the ranch is doing well?” Ruby pauses and looks at Jake, sitting at the bar. He had that easy relaxed look on his face and was enjoying his whiskey. He just looked too comfortable. “Can you play for a while? I think Mr. Cook needs a break.” Sonoma replies, “Of course, that is what I am here for!” and heads to the piano. Ruby heads back to the stage and makes sure to start with one of Jake’s favorite songs. Every once in a while Sonoma would break into song, accompanying Ruby and the result made just about everyone take notice. 

At a break in her playing Jake speaks to Sonoma "Hola amigo, como esta usted, Senorita Sonoma? Como le va a la granja?" ** Jakes broken Spanish for "Howdy pardner, how are you Miss Sonoma. How goes it at the ranch?"  She just shakes her head and smiles. "Es mala mi pronunciation?" he asks.  "Yes, your pronunciation is bad." She replies and tells him how to say it properly before she tells him her about her progress at the ranch. 

Jake says "I appreciate you helping us out, keeping you from the ranch and all. Between that and working at the El Parador you must be very busy. I hope the ranch is operational soon that must be exciting for you." She tells him of her future plans before she goes back to playing. Jake covers security and lets Jeff Mills do the other work. 


Jake goes up to the room before Ruby and finds a letter on the nightstand near the bed. It is labeled Mr. Cook. When he opens it he is surprised by the very neat and flowery handwriting and the thought occurs to him that it does not at all resemble Ruby’s normal scrawl.  The letter reads:  

_Dear Jake, 

If you are reading this by now you might realize that I am not here. Now don’t panic, I haven’t run away, I have simply gone on an extended adventure. You remember Reilly and his dreams? {the letter goes on to describe part of the story of the spirits that Jake as already heard from Ruby} 

I am worried because this is not something I would get myself involved in and I feel lost, especially because you are not here. Of course, if you were here, you would talk us out of this craziness. 

These days have been difficult. The past three nights I have had to do business things with the Lone Star. I don’t know what I am doing. I need you. Job doesn’t care he just cares about his poker game. Hoover is nice but also doesn’t have much experience with real saloons and keeps asking ME questions! We never figured out how to divide profits or employees or any of that so I've just been keeping it. Everyone wants to get paid! And I had to tell Jeff what to do with the 3rd floor. So I am trying to figure out how to save the world and run a saloon. I think I am in over my head now and I am getting nervous, not something I like doing (the work or the nervous). 

The worst part is that I really do miss you. I have been alone for 2 ½ years and have been fine with it, mostly. I am good at being alone and taking care of myself. Then you come along and I only have had your companionship for 2 ½ weeks, yet it seems like so much longer to me. Our bed is cold and I am lonely. I want to feel your kiss on my lips, you wanting more and wanting me to give it to you, to feel your hands held tight on my hips guiding me, feel you warm next to me, your arms wrapped around me to keep me safe. I wear your shirt to bed because it smells like you and I can pretend for a moment you are here, wishing when I open my eyes you would be here watching me. I wonder if you are lonely and missing me too right now. 

I guess you might just be with Red and not lonely, probably happy to have found him. But I can still hope the thought of me crossed your mind…and that your friend Red has not convinced you to some scheme that involves not returning to Promise City. You have been gone for 3 days and I am getting worried. I thought you would be back by now. I hope you haven’t found much trouble. 

I feel like there is a possibility that I might not make it back and there are things I should say to you but instead I will trust that you already know. 

Love Always, 
Ruby {kissy lipstick mark} 

PS I bought some guns like you had talked about. I took them and the supplies we bought together with me. I left you your backpack though. I also left you the shotgun you wanted sawed off (I think they did a good job), in case you need it (and I hope you don’t). 

PPS I am keeping that kiss ready for when I see you… _

Before he finishes reading Ruby comes bouncing in the room. "I had a lot of fun tonight, I think I sang really well. You know..." and stops abruptly when she sees Jake reading the letter. 

He doesn't turn, his back is mostly towards her, and finishes reading. He folds the letter and places it on the nightstand. "Yes, you did sing really well. Having your own saloon seems to suit you." He takes off his gun belt and hangs it on the bedpost. He notices that she is biting her lip, "Obviously I did come back, and you did have that kiss ready, and you did manage to run the saloon and save the world. I am very impressed." Jake smiles gently and takes his lucky hat and throws it to her. "I guess I am a bit late, but getting that letter was a nice treat. I hope you still mean it. Somehow it does seem like we've known each other for more than 3 weeks doesn't it?" Jake reaches into his pocket and takes out something in a soft cloth. "Mother used to read fairy tales to me when I was very young, of course father didn't approve. I always wondered what you had to do to get your own princess." He starts to unfold the cloth. "I wasn't able to get a good price for all the jewelry, and I was thinking I'd keep this piece as my share and give the cash to the rest of you. It makes sense, since I am the only one with my own princess to put it on." as he finishes he removes the diamond studded gold tiara from the cloth. 

“Yes I still mean it, all of it.” Ruby says softly. She starts to say something then stops. She looks down at Jake’s hat, twisting the edges in her hands. “I never believed in fairy tales before, or dreaming for the future, or wishing for foolish things, even just thinking things would be different this time. I hoped but I never thought they really would be. Things like that don’t happen to people like us, like me.” She pauses again before looking up at Jake. “But things have been different, and I know it’s because of you. So I guess you could say I have something to believe in now.” Ruby places Jake's hat on the bed, walks right up to Jake and stops in front of him. “So I’ll be your princess and you can be my knight in shining armor,” Ruby laughs. “I bet you never thought you’d hear those words, now did you?” She smiles at Jake before leaning in and giving him a slow sweet kiss. 

"You know, this is turning out to be a promising year." Jake says caressing Ruby’s face. Ruby keeps smiling, puts the tiara on her head, takes Jake’s hand and leads him to bed.




_[DM's Note:  The new character introduced in this chaper, Colin Turner, is featured very prominently in our campaign's third module (our first run by a different DM).   The Story Hour for that can be found at the following link: _ 
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=146609


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 172, “Good Day for a Hanging”, Monday, January 23rd, 1882, 9:30 P.M.*

Kate only slept for an hour and a half. It was already late, and if she slept longer she wouldn't sleep tonight. Ginnie was settled on her cot with a book. She sat up comfortably on the bed. "I'm sorry to have left you to entertain yourself, but I do feel better now. Well, what do you think of the El Parador?"

She replies, “It is a very strange place with all the wood elves and such. The food is really good and the woman who runs the place seems nice but I don't think I would want to make her mad she reminds me a lot of my mama.”   

Kate replies, "No one wants to make Dorita mad, dear. The elves who live here are in some ways just like everyone else, they want to live in peace. They don't give trouble, and try to avoid it coming to them. I like it here. Dorita and Pedro make their tenants their family. You'll learn that soon enough.”   

The girl pauses and looks direction at Kate then says, “Ma'am, I've about half way thorough the book you gave me to read, "The Fifth Reader".   I really like the pieces by Hans Christian Anderson and the fact that one of the writers was a woman Louisa May Alcott,  I'm not too sure about this Mr. Cooper piece though I may need to read it again before I decide.” 

Kate exclaims, “You're halfway through that book already? Tomorrow we'll have to sit down and find out how advanced you are in your reading and other skills. There's no use in us going over things you've already mastered. Now, what bothers you about the Cooper piece?"   Kate encouraged Ginnie to put into words what she didn't like about the piece and discussed it with her. Then she asked her to tell about the other things she read, nothing how well she remembered and what comments she made, trying to gauge just how quickly this young student would outstrip her.

"You really want to know what I think? For real?" when Kate nods her head Ginnie starts to talk quickly, her hands waving as she speaks. "Well I found his use of a pocket handkerchief as the main narrator in the story unusual, however the form worked quite well for the story itself. The use of an inanimate object as the focus mainly allows for the author to provide the reader with the mindset and an observation involved and at the same time separate from the other characters in the story. His portrayal of most of the woman in the story however is focused on character weakness and limits their strengths providing them with a shallowness that doesn't allow for complete depth of individuality or complexity of development." 

When she stops she looks at Kate and says "so what did you think of the story" and tilts her head to listen.   Kate answers, "The portrayal of women is shallow. Considering the handkerchief was almost always in the possession of women, one would think it would have a greater insight into their strengths as well as their weaknesses. However, it is sad but true that many 'well bred' young ladies do not display a great deal of depth. I grew up in that world and I have seen it. Most girls are taught from early age to think less, not more. I was fortunate to not be one of them. 

The use of the pocket-handkerchief also allows the reader to go into places in the story that choosing a character as a narrator would not allow. Had we followed say, Adrienne the whole story, we would have followed her travels across the Atlantic, her acquisition of employment, and so on, thereby robbing the story of much of the emotion of it's climax."

Ginnie states, “Another thing that bothered me about his story is the fact that he depended so much on detail and yet got so many things wrong when describing things. You harvest the best flax before it blooms otherwise the flowering itself weakens the stalk not allowing the threads to be as long. Retting in running water makes it so that the area doesn't smell as bad but it takes much longer to remove the unwanted material and the threads weaken because of the time spent in the moving water causing the strands to become brittle and tangle. And without breaking it on the hackle you can't get a fine enough thread for the type of linen he writes about. 

If your going to base your story's main character on an item and make a large part of it the construction depend on the details then you really do need to make sure that they are right. Mama would never have allowed any of us to use flax prepared in that manor for our lace there would be to many joins and the outer casing would have created a very rough material. I did like the idea that the pocket handkerchief increases so greatly in value as its workmanship is recognized but it isn't very realistic.” 

Kate answers, "Yes, when an author doesn't do their research it undercuts his credibility for the entire piece if the reader happens to be knowledgeable about the subject. The most important thing about education is not memorization, it's learning to think. It's discovering how to take in the information the world gives you, process it and see how it interacts with everything else you know, and applying it so you understand how the world around you works. In things like math and science there is a great deal of memorization and detail work, but it boils down to the same thing. You're going to do very well."   They then both go to sleep.

Jake and Ruby are awakened on Tuesday morning by the sound of construction noises. Jake checks his recently won silver plated pocket watch and sees that it is only 7:00 AM. Jeff Mills won't be starting on the 3rd floor for another hour or two. He then notices that the sounds are coming from outside, a few blocks further west down Main Street.  Ruby rolls over and smushes her face into Jake's chest. Moaning she whines, "What iiissss that??"

Jake rolls over too quickly and fall out of bed with a loud thump, followed by soft cussing. He pulls on his pants and stumbles to the window to look out.  Jake sees a crowd of around a dozen people gathered around near the Wells Fargo corral two blocks west. He can't see what it is that they are working on.

Jake opens the window and sticks his head out for a better view, but gets nothing but cold air for his trouble. He pulls his head back in bumping it on the way and falls on the floor cussing again. "Mornings be damned!" He drags himself up and closes the window. "I can't see. What's next to the Wells Fargo corral?"  Ruby rolls over onto her belly and hangs her arm off the bed. "The harness shop and the lot for the future schoolhouse. Across from that hardware shop and funeral parlor, I think. Come back to bed, it's too early."  

"Hermes! I hope it's not the funeral parlor that needs enlarging." Jake states as he stumbles back to bed.   Ruby giggles as Jake gets back in bed. She puts her hands on his face, "You are so clever Mr. Cook," and she kisses him.  Jake and Ruby spend the next hour in bed but cannot get to sleep with the constant hammering. Just as they finally give in, and get up and dressed it ends.  "Figures." Jake mutters. "Well I'm going to see anyway. You coming?"  She answers, "Course. Then we eat." 

They make their way downstairs and outside. They walk casually down that way.  They get to the Wells Fargo corral and see that over on the municipal lot where the schoolhouse will someday be built a newly constructed gallows now stands. The workmen who just put it up are sitting on the edge of it sharing a pitcher of lemonade. Half a dozen people are standing around and two are seated in chairs facing the structure. Another man is checking ropes.

Ruby comments, "It must be time for Mrs. Yeats and Pinto Joe to pay for trying to kill you. But it may be wise to not stay around here and see if Deadeye or Shotgun Sally shows up."  He replies, "You really think they got the rope sentence 'cause Silver Jake Cook got shot? More like they just picked the wrong judge for a bank robbery. I don't think Isby would have cared a wit if I got shot." Jake turns walks to one of the folks sitting in the chairs. "Is this bit of work for Mrs. Yeats and the Weems guy?"

The older man in one of the chairs says "A'yup. An Arizona Ranger rode into town last night with the news that the Governor rejected their appeal. Marshall Earp and Deputy Sheriff Hunter both want to get this over with as soon as possible.  At high noon they both of them robbers drop."

Ruby shivers and rubs her neck. "I guess it serves them right, for getting caught. And no, I didn't think they were getting hanged for shooting you but they deserve it anyway. Do you want to be here?"   No." Jake says loud enough for the others to hear. "They can do justice without me. I don't need the entertainment."  Ruby could tell he was lying. 

As they walk back. "Look around. If you were going to rescue them how would you do it? Would you wait for them to be on the platform with all the folks around? Or would you grab them as they walk out of jail. Or break in maybe ten minutes before the extra security gets there?" He stops and grabs her arm. "The question is are we safer if we stay out of it, or keep them from getting away. Could be nothing more happens today than a couple of outlaws get their necks stretched. I just don't know. Let's eat and think."

Ruby looks at Jake very seriously. "Do you think they have any reason to come after you? I refuse to let you get hurt today."   "Today?" Jake says equally seriously. "No, they have no reason to come after me. If Pinto Joe gets away, well, I shot him and got him in this spot. And if he hangs, then Sally probably is not going to send me a birthday card." He starts walking again and taking Ruby with him. "Best thing that could happen is we stay inside and drink, Sally tries to rescue him, Wyatt shoots her, and Weems still drops." Jake laughs. "I wouldn't bet on that though. Let's eat at the Cantina. Maybe we'll see Katherine."

"Alright Jake." Ruby takes his hand tightly in hers and has a worried look on her face. They get to the Cantina and get a table. "You know, we might give everyone heart attacks by being up so early."

"Have you planned a grand opening, or re-opening, or under new management kind of thing for our saloon?" Jake asks while waiting for some food.   Ruby is distracted from her worry by Jake comment and she laughs. "I guess I am the social director, right? I haven't yet but we should wait until the construction is done, obviously. Oh, a big party..." Ruby starts drifting off into her thoughts.  

They get some food from Dorita and Ruby eats with enthusiasm.  "What do you think?" Jake says. "Should we stay far away? Or should we get armed and watch from a distance, just in case we want to help out?"   The look of worry immediately comes back on Ruby's face and she stops eating.   "Well, they haven't asked us to help out. What happens if we do? Do we get in trouble for doing that?" 

Ruby sighs. "I guess we'd better take care of this problem now instead of worrying about it for the future."   "Um, well, maybe we do get in trouble for shooting them. I don't know what to do." Jake scratches his chin. Then he stops, gets a far away look and starts to smile. "I know that look. What is it?" Ruby says and takes a deep breath. 

"Why don't we arm up and go see Warren. I can ask him about the serial numbers and you can hear what he thinks about it." Jake winks. "Then we can get a look at what the defenses are. Maybe we'll feel better if there are a lot of guns on the lawmen's side." "Ok, let's go do that," Ruby says hesitantly. She pushes her plate away and waits for Jake to finish. They go back to their room at the El Parador and pick up some weapons.

They head over to the Marshall's Office and Warren Earp is indeed the one on duty at the moment. But what surprises Ruby and Jake are the empty jail cells.  Jake says, “Hi Warren. I'm a novice at this, but don't you need prisoners to have a hanging?"  

The Deputy Marshall replies, "Hello Mr. Cook. Wyatt and I moved them over to the jail at the Deputy Sheriff's Office at dawn. That way when the time comes they only have to walk a block to the gallows rather than three blocks. We don't want to take any chances since Joe's girl Sally told him she'd be coming back for him."

Ruby nods. "That's a good idea. So you are expecting trouble then? I'm sure you have security well under control?"  Warren says, "Hunter should. It's his responsibility. We work for the town not the County or Territory. We'll show up to watch the hanging and make sure that there's no trouble in town but it's his show now."

"Ruby, could you excuse us for a quick moment?" Jake smiles and motions out the door. He waits until she is outside and gives her a moment or two before he resumes speaking to Warren Earp. As soon as Jake asks Ruby to leave she nods and does. She makes her way to the ally and when she is sure no one is looking she casts her spell. She then waits out on the porch, trying to "listen" to what Warren is thinking inside. But the spell doesn't seem to work on him.

“So," Jake says quietly and speaking slowly, "were you able to find out anything about those serial numbers I gave you? I'd surely like to know who wanted to stop a bunch of miners and isn't worried about shooting a lawman."

He says, "Yeah, we asked in Tombstone about that. Seems a guy came in with $ 700 in assayed silver and wanted to turn it into cash. Was paid in the twenties. Turns out it was Lane Gifford, a prospector and part-time ranch who lived here in Promise City. Nobody's seen him around in over a week in either town.”  Jake asks, “Did he have a working claim to have that silver?"

Earp replies, "Not that anybody knows of. But he pretty much kept to himself and was gone from town for long stretches, so he might have. Seems to be gone for good now. Packed up his tent and belongings."  "Mighty strange, suspicious even. Did he have any friends in town, or business associates?" Jake is picking up the pace of the discussion.  Earp replies, "Yeah, has one buddy he hung around with a lot. And that man has a noontime appointment with a rope."

Jake comments, "I guess that part makes sense. Supposedly Pinto was handing out those bills. Now what, any ideas?"   Warren answers, "Not that I can think of. Wyatt and I tried to get him to talk last night after word came in about the appeals being turned down. He wouldn't budge. Still thinks he's going to be rescued by Deadeye and Sally."

Jake shakes his head. "Too bad. I guess I'll just stay out of the way then. If something does go bad today I wouldn't want to be caught in the crossfire. And I wouldn't want to be next on the platform cause I was helping out without a badge." Jake shakes his hand. "Good to see you again. Good luck today, gods be watching you." Jake turns to leave.

Jake goes out to the porch. "Sorry to keep you waiting Miss West." Takes her arm and escorts her back to the Lone Star. "I hope I asked good questions, trying to get him to think about different things. How'd you do?"  She says, "Oh it didn't work for some reason. It's pretty new, and I still need to practice."  They return to the Lone Star. 

Meanwhile, approximately eighty miles to the southwest the Fort Huachuca commander has just ordered his men to ride out with Nanuet, Chester and their friends.  Mitzer and Comstock exchange glances but realize that this is the best they can expect from this man so simply thank him. They leave along with their men, Chester and Nanuet to get their horses ready to ride. Comstock whispers to Nanuet "You'd better keep your wolf away on this trip back, those Ogrish troops will smell it at 100 yards and won't hesitate to kill it."  

Chester says to Nanuet, "That's almost 200 troopers. This isn't good. Putting Gamble in charge only makes it worse. I hope the Apache don't overreact."   Elisha Whittemore overhears Chester's comment to Nanuet and whispers "Keep it down. It's his fort, his rules. From what I heard there are at least fifty Apache in full war paint stalking the road between Tombstone and Promise City. If I were in this Captain's shoes I'd probably do the same thing. At least he's willing to consider an alternative to war. We need to keep them focused on that."

Chester whispers back, "I know, I know. I do remember that much. Just frustrated, that's all."   Nanuet, Chester and the others get ready to go. Chester estimates that half the fortress is going with them. The group getting ready to depart is a little smaller than his estimate of 200, with 110 humans and 65 of ogrish blood. Only two are Sergeants, one of each race, with the only officer going along being Lieutenant Gamble. 

The horses and ogremounts are all ready to go, with a rifle in each horse's saddlebag and a revolver in each saddle holster. Chester surveys the gathered host.  He thinks to himself, “Well, the Indians won't have any problems finding us. I hope both sides talk first. Otherwise this whole area will be a lot more exciting.”


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 173, “Crowd Control”, Tuesday, January 24th, 1882, High Noon:*

The morning in town was uneventful until it got close to the noontime hanging.  Then the excitement picked up.  Jake and Ruby continued to stay out of the way.  Back at the El Parador, Kate slept rather late that morning. She and Ginnie went downstairs for a late breakfast and then Kate gave her a sizable stack of paper, asked her to read a fairly lengthy story, and then to write down her thoughts on it. 

She then took the opportunity to go to Mary Kelly's and pick up the dress Ruby had given her more than a week ago. When she returned Ginnie was still busily reading, so Kate fetched a book and sat down in the Cantina to read. She wanted to go check for Mr. Gonzales, but surely he would come down when he got back. She made sure to check on Ginnie periodically but spent most of her day with her own reading.

Katherine looked up to see Conrad Booth standing next to her. "Sorry to disturb you," he said easily. "I thought we might walk over together?"  "Over where?" Kate closed her book, marking her place with her finger.   He says, "Over to the Wells Fargo corral. They've got the gibbet set up next door where the school house will be." 

She says, "Certainly not. I have no intention of going to watch people die. And they put it up where the schoolhouse is going? So later children will have to go to school where someone died?" Kate shivered. "Indecent."   "Of course. I just assumed you might be interested, seeing as you were in the bank when they robbed it," Booth said. "May I sit down?" 

"I thought you were going to the hanging," Kate said flipping her book back open. He answers, "Like I said, I thought you might be interested."  Dorita brought a lunch plate over to Kate after a few moments, and Kate decided it was easier to just eat some than argue with Dorita about it.  The two began to dine while engaging in idle conversation. 

Shortly before noon a crowd begins to enter the Lone Star for drinks, most of them complaining about something. Niles Hoover and Job Kane were down the street to watch the hanging and are at the very front of the group. Job tells Jake and Ruby "There wasn't any hanging. When the Arizona Ranger headed over to the Deputy Sheriff's Office all he found in was an empty building. Sheriff Hunter is gone, as are Weems and Yeats." 

Niles says "The crowds were getting restless so I yelled out that drinks here were half price for the next half hour. That got a lot of them heading this way. Both of you will need to help out. Ruby, I know you don't usually sing until evening but you may want to start up to help keep these guys here after my half-price sale ends." 

Job says to Harry Rote "Harry, run over to the El Parador and get Kate and Sonoma back here, we're going to need them." He walks over to Jake and Ruby and says, "Sorry for no advanced notice, but we had to improvise. This seemed like the best way to get a lunch crowd here again."

"What a good idea Mr. Hoover," Ruby says giving him a smile. "There are a few things, business decisions, we still need to make around here too. Now that Jake is back maybe after lunch we can discuss them?" She doesn't wait for his answer before continuing, "Good. We hired a new girl, Maria Fuentes, to run our kitchen and keep this place clean. I think she could keep Harry busy too, that is when you aren't. She will be moving in here once the Third floor is finished. Dorita trained her so I am sure she will work out just fine." 

"Luckily I am in a very good mood so I won't mind singing for the lunch crowd." Ruby glances at Jake and winks at him, then makes her way to the stage, where she sits swinging her legs until there are enough people around to start singing.

Jake smiles his friendly smile and says, "Sure I'll help, that was fast thinking." Ruby, still swinging her legs like a schoolgirl, laughs at his sincerity. Jake takes orders, payment and fills them. Talking more to himself than to his partners "Old Red used to say to me 'It would be a pitiful thing if ye had ta work fer a living. Jacob me boy, use ye wits; the good Lord didn't give ye brains." After filling a few he says to Hoover, "What are folks saying happened? Where did they go?"   Hoover replies, “Nobody knows.”

Conrad Booth was telling her about his games last Sunday and Kate was listening with only half an ear with Mr. Rote came in.  "Mrs. Kale," he said approaching the table. "They sent me to bring you to the Lone Star. There was no hanging and Kane and Mr. Hoover told the crowd drinks were half-price. It's packed and we could really use the help. I'm supposed to bring Sonoma too." 
Kate sighed. "I can come in a few minutes. I haven't seen Sonoma this morning; she might be out at the ranch. You can check with her mother in the kitchen. Excuse me, Mr. Booth." 

She went up to her room and checked on Ginnie, giving her some more assignments. "Or if you want to get out of this room for a bit, you could come downstairs in a while and ask Dorita if there is anything you can help her with. Hopefully I won't be gone too long." 

Ginnie shut the books handed Kate about twenty pages of written thoughts and headed down the stairs to the kitchen, watching where Kate went.  "If things get boring around here" Ginnie thought "maybe I'll check out this town a little myself I'm getting kind of tired of playing with books all day.

Mr. Booth fell in step with Kate as she was leaving. "Half price drinks sound good to me," he shrugged, offering his arm. Kate took it and they quickly walked the short blocks to the Lone Star.  The place is mobbed. 

There is much speculation as to where the prisoners have gone to but nothing definite. A few people think that Deputy Sheriff Hunter was in on it but most feel that he is or was an honest man. Speculation varies as to whether he will be found dead or alive.  

Kate began to wish she still had Maggie's bustle before long. This wasn't the usual crowd, and they were particularly excited. She alternated between playing for Ruby and serving, glad at least to see that Jake and Ruby's investment was doing well so far. Once it began to slow down, she stayed exclusively at the piano where at least her backside was safe.

Ruby manages to help keep the crowd and it doesn't begin to thin out until around 2:30. Job Kane picks a select group of people out from the crowd and then invites them to an invitation only poker game.

After singing a long set Ruby walks over to the bar to get a drink or three. She notices Job inviting players to a special poker game and thinks to herself that their idea of making private rooms upstairs is a good one. She catches Jake's eye and nods towards Niles, it was time to do some business.  Jake meets up with Ruby as she gets to Niles away from the others in the room. "You handled that well Mr. Hoover." "Thanks" he replies. "I've never been one to pass up a good opportunity!" 

Jake talks with them about the finances and partner sharing for the saloon. "So I am in agreement with what you and Ruby discussed earlier" The three of them agree that all the gamblers will continue to put in twenty-percent of their winnings, that some money from profits will be kept aside to cover day to day operations and unusual expenses, and partners will be allowed free room and board in addition to a percentage of profits based on their percentage of ownership. 

"Now we just have to talk to Mr. Kane." Ruby says.  "Later," Jake replies, "First I have to run to the bank. Then when I get back, let's get a nap, we didn't get enough sleep with that racket this morning and all this doing work stuff makes me tired."  Jake confirms the money was transferred from Tucson, moved $200 to an account for Ruby, $400 each for Nanuet & Katherine. He gives Ruby $200 in cash.

Word gets around town that Deputy Sheriff Colin Hunter has been found. He was tied, gagged and bound with Bif Johnson and Alfredo Garcia inside Johnson's Barber Shop and Baths, the building next door to the Deputy Sheriff's Office.  According to Hunter, a section of the wall between the two buildings magically vanished and Deadeye Douglas was standing in the Barber Shop with Hunter in his gun-sight. 

He had come into that shop by the back door along with Shotgun Sally Fox and the Koonz brothers. They tied up Bif and his worker Alfredo and then used some type of magical device on the brick wall. After Hunter surrendered they tied him up, let out the two prisoners, and all left via the same back door. Interestingly enough, the part of the wall that vanished reappeared after ten minutes and appears to be the same as it has always been.  By 3:45 PM everyone has left except for Job's poker players so the others decided to take a few hours break before the evening crowd arrives.

Meanwhile, the soldiers from Fort Huachuca ride quickly throughout the day making very good time. They stop for a quick bite of supper in Tombstone, filling every restaurant in town given the large number of soldier. Once the mounts are fed and rested they move on.  By sunset they are into the lower Dragoon Mountains. The band rides into the mountains, not making any attempt to conceal its presence. An Apache patrol spots the group. One member rides away, while the rest approach slowly.

Nanuet move up to the front of the line and urges Lieutenant Gamble to let him talk to the Apache. Gamble says, "In English and with me, I don't want you signaling your redskin friends to massacre my men."  Nanuet grits his teeth and moves forward alongside the Lieutenant. 

Nanuet says, "Some of you know me, I am Kajika's friend. Go back and tell Geronimo that the white men will meet with him this evening under a flag of peace." The Apache move back, talk among themselves, and then ride back into the Dragoon Mountains. Gamble yells to the men "Okay boys, we ride on to Promise City." 

As the group start to ride off Chester rides over to the human sergeants and says, "Why are we going there? Shouldn't we be looking for the bandits?"  The man replies, "Son, we're going up into them Apache Mountains tonight and either make peace with those redskins or kill'em. The bandits can wait 'til after."

Chester asks, “Then why are heading into Promise City? I don't think any of the saloons can handle this many people."  The sergeant says, "That's the closet town to them Apache Mountains. Look kid, if you don't have the stomach to help us kill those savages why don't you just stay in town."  Chester answers, "What do you mean by that, Sarge? Gamble's not planning on double-crossing the Apaches, is he? That would be a bad idea."

The sergeant replies, “"Nah, the Captain's given the Lieutenant strict orders. First we try for the peace treaty. If they refuse we march them off to the reservation in San Carlos. And if they resist then we kill'em all. Nice and simple. Don't worry though, Lieutenant Gamble is good at convincing folks."

Chester says, "OK. Thanks. How do you like serving under the lieutenant?"   "Great guy," the Sergeant replies. He then gestures to the ogre soldiers and says "Keeps them in their place, just as it should be."

Nanuet had been avoiding trying to listen in on Chester's conversation because he knows that he will only become enraged and may not be able to hold his temper again. When the group heads back towards Promise City he rides near Chester and asks, "Well friend, how do you think things look so far?"

He replies, "Not good, I'm afraid. This many troops will make the Apaches nervous. I just hope no one gets trigger-happy. That sergeant I spoke to told me that Gamble will try for a peace treaty first. But if there isn't one, he'll will try to force them onto a reservation or kill them."

Nanuet replies, "How kind of them, they will bring an intimidating military force into the mountains to talk 'peace' then kill them if they don't agree to be herded off like cattle to some barren wasteland. Why do white people think they own land and can do what they want with it and only they can determine who gets to live there. Then they rape the land and take all of it resources leaving it dead. My people may not be long for this world, but your people will be the end of it." 

Nanuet begins to storm off, but then hesitates  "I am sorry Mr. Chester, I know not all white men think the same as these soldiers, but this is a personal situation for me. I hope you can understand." Nanuet watches the men approach the town of Promise City.   

Chester says, "Don't be sorry, Nanuet. I used to think that way, too. Now? Now, I'm starting to see what you mean. Just be back here by 10. We don't want to give Gamble and Whitside any excuses to follow through on their threat. Oh, and just call me Chester or Chet, if you like. No need for the 'Mister.'

In Promise City, things had started up again for the evening at the Lone Star at around 7:30 PM.  Tony Lucky's table has arrived and got the game started. Maria arrived for her first night as cook and enthusiastically began making food out in the kitchen. 

When the night starts, but before she starts to sing, Ruby takes Sonoma aside to speak to her. "Jake and I thought that you would be busy with the ranch so we hired Maria to run the kitchen. Your mother mentioned that she hasn't had much training though. We are wondering if you would consider staying on working here. We could use your various talents, your cooking to help Maria, your piano playing and singing and your waitressing ability. Because we have others to do the jobs the schedule can be flexible as needed for all of us. What do you think?"   She agrees. 

Things continued to be quiet for the first half hour until a group of around 180 cavalry soldiers, a large number of them ogres, ride into town and right down the center of Main Street.  Lieutenant Gamble leads the group. He orders his men to hitch up their horses and ogremounts to whatever hitching posts are available on Main Street. The ogres are assigned the task of feeding and watering the horses. He tells all of his human troops to go find some supper. He yells down the lines "Be back in two hours, we ride out at ten-o’clock. And no more than two drinks for each soldier, I don't need any drunks on my hands."   

Chester tells Nanuet, “I'd better get to the Lone Star. They're going to need my help."   Nanuet nods.  He then dismounts and carefully slips out to the abandoned mineshaft and makes his way inside, and starts a fire in the ceremonial fire ring.

The Lone Star immediately becomes mobbed with three-dozen soldiers heading inside in addition to the twenty or so patrons who were already there.   Ruby says, "Oh, this is going to be fun," Ruby smiles and heads over to greet, flirt and get drinks for the soldiers.  "Looks like I'm pouring drinks again." Jake says dejectedly as the soldiers roll in. 

He helps Hoover try and keep up with the drinks. He asks the soldiers how long they are going to be in town and if there is anything else they can get for them? He keeps an eye open to make sure that they are not getting out of hand, and that the ladies are not being overly bothered by them. 
He notices Chester come in and waves for him to come over during a short break between customers. 

It takes a considerably long time once Nanuet attempts to summon the spirit of Storm for anything to happen. He wishes that Kajika was present to assist. Finally, the necklace begins to glow faintly and then a small amount of smoke begins to take form. The cloud is less distinct than ever before, barely resembling a centaur. She speaks but her voice is faint. She says, "Why do you call me Nanuet. My form is with the Earth Spirit, in the mountains of Utah. I have difficulty reaching you." He quickly explains his situation and asks for guidance. 

She replies, "This is bad. It will be difficult to convince Geronimo to accept the human's terms. He will see his force, as being superior so will not be willing to compromise. Geronimo is not a patient man and his instinctive reaction will be with violence. He has nearly 1,000 warriors and knows the hills better than the soldiers. If fighting should erupt the elves would be victorious, but the retribution from the humans would be severe. It is doubtful that the Apace would continue to exist. From what you said the humans have stopped to rest. There is still time to get word to the Apache prior to the humans entering the mountains. But not you personally, as the humans seek for you to accompany them." 

Nanuet asks of Maska and Storm says, "You and your companion are separated. She is tired from the long travel and has only now reached the Dragoon Mountains, over thirty miles from here. I can help you to send her a message.  The cloud form moves to Nanuet and engulfs him. The necklace glows and he hears Storm in his head saying, "Tell her your thoughts, she will hear and understand." 

Nanuet communicates, “"Maska, you must take this message to Kajika and Geronimo. Tell them that there are many soldiers coming, that I am with them and not to attack. The soldiers will talk peace. They only want the white men that hide on Apache lands. These white men have spilt blood and are evil men. The soldiers want to know that the Apache are not hiding the white men. If Geronimo attacks he may win this fight but many more soldiers will come, and they will keep coming until all Apache are gone. We must seek peace."  

The cloud separates. "I must go,” she states. The cloud form then disappears.  Nanuet now realizes he does not know which set of mountains Geronimo is in at the moment. They live in the Chiricahua Mountains but were watching the stagecoach over in the Dragoon Mountains. Maska is now at the Dragoon Mountains, twenty miles west of Promise City so will be able to get to them if they are there.  However, if Geronimo has returned to the Chiricahua Mountains, ten miles east of Promise City, then somebody else will have to deliver the message as Maska would not be able to travel the distance to reach Geronimo or Kajika in time.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 174, “Seeking Messengers”, Tuesday, January 24th, 1882, 8:45 P.M. * 

Jake exclaims, "How've you been Chester?" Then quietly. "I've been meaning to ask you if you have been able to do anything with Jones?"  Chester replies, "Yeah, I had a talk with him. He's still got this idea that the three of us are going to do business. He doesn't know anything about the guys who shot us. I thought he had something to do with them, but now I don't think so. He's starting to get on my nerves, so I'm just going to tell the Condons."

"He has that affect on people." Jake says deadpan to Chester. "Look, let me talk to the Condons first. I'll tell them a story about keeping an eye on him but nothing more. Don't tell anybody that he asked me to help rob the bank, OK. Nobody talked to me about robbing a bank, not he, not you telling me about it. Clear?"  Chester replies, "Clear. But, do it soon, before he finds someone else." Jake smiles and goes back to pouring for the next wave of thirsty soldiers.

Nanuet leaves the mine head and refastens the boards.  Nanuet thinks hard about who he could send to the other mountains. He makes is way back to town and finds himself at Cornflower's home. He knocks on the door and waits for them to answer. He then quickly explains the situation and asks them, since they are friends with Kajika if they will go and deliver the message to Geronimo.

Jeremiah Peck has reservations about venturing off into the Apache territory at night. His main concern is for Cornflower rather than himself. She is Navajo, and while Kajika would know her Geronimo would not. He is also worried about the soldiers, to them an Indian is an Indian. Cornflower says "We will do this for you but my husband is correct. I do not wish to put his life at risk and he will not let me go without him. Is there anyone else who could accompany us for added protection?"

"I understand your reservations about going. I will find someone else." Nanuet wanders away not wanting to put them at unnecessary risk. He has no idea who would be willing to go that would be safe among the Apache. He knows time is running out, but other than himself going, which is out of the question if he is retain any amount of credibility with the soldiers, he does not know who he would send. His feet automatically bring him to the Lone Star and he heads inside.

Ruby sees Nanuet walk into the Lone Star. Knowing he doesn't normally feel comfortable in saloons she guesses there is a reason. She squeezes her way through the soldiers and over to him. "Good evening Nanuet. Care for a drink?" Nanuet nods. "Come to the bar, I'll get you something." Nanuet has a seat at the bar while Ruby goes behind the bar and stands next to Jake. She pours him a whiskey and hands it to him. "So, what's up?" she says smiling.

Nanuet downs the whiskey in one gulp, but puts his hand over the glass to indicate that he doesn't want another one. He explains the situation to Ruby, emphasizing that he must get a message to Geronimo before 10:00 but that he doesn't know where the Indian chief is. He explains how Maska is heading to the Dragoon Mountains, but Geronimo could be elsewhere in the Chiricahua Mountains, but that he is unable to deliver the message himself. 

"Cornflower and her husband had said they would go, but they need protection. What protection can I offer them or anyone else against a thousand angry Apache warriors? I am not willing to send any of my friends into danger, especially after what happened to Storm. I don't know how I can get the message to the Chiricahua Mountains, so I hope they are there in the Dragoon and that Maska can get their in time."

Jake states, "Uh, Nanuet, YOU could defend them against 1,000 angry warriors?  Is it the Apache they are worried about? Or is it the soldiers or Cowboy Gang?" Jake takes a deep breath and shakes his head. "This sounds bad. Do you have any token you could give to a messenger that they would recognize and allow passage to Geronimo? Does Cornflower have any idea where to go?" 

Jake runs his hand over his beard a couple of times. "I owe you, at least a couple of times over. Give me some chance of success and I'll protect them, at least do what I can." Jake's eyes go unfocused as he thinks and continues to speak. "We need to sneak out of town otherwise the soldiers would think we are setting them up for an ambush with the Apache. We also need to know where to tell him to meet so that neither side feels like they are being setup. Do you really have a plan on what to do to keep both sides from killing each other?"

Chester drinks just coffee. He sees Nanuet and heads over to sit next to him. "Hey there. Got a plan?"   Nanuet fingers the necklace around his neck. "Well, this could probably get you past the warriors if they recognize it as once belonging to them. They should know that it is Apache made even if they are not familiar with the exact necklace. Cornflower and her husband would be looking for protection from the Apache, she is a Navajo, but is friends with Kajika. The other Apache may not know her. The idea was to tell Geronimo what is going on. Let him know that the soldiers are only looking for the Cowboy gang and that they can discuss peace. He has to realize that even if there are only a few hundred soldiers now that there are many many more and if the soldiers are attacked they will come back and not stop until the Apache are no more. 

There are messengers that are already telling Geronimo where to meet with the soldiers. Anyone trying to speak with him before the meeting with the soldiers would have to go to him. I am sure the warriors would spot anyone on their lands and after they see the necklace bring them straight to Geronimo. The trick is not being seen by the soldiers like you said. We wouldn't want them to think we are setting them up, that is why I cannot go. But all of this talk is ridiculous because I don't want my friends going. Look what happened to Storm, I can't put you into danger. Getting you out of danger you put yourself into is another thing." 

A weak laugh escapes Nanuet's lips after that last comment but anyone who knows him can tell that he is very concerned..  

Jake says, "So what happens if things go poorly between Geronimo and Gamble?  We are safe here?" Jake says shaking his head. "Are you and Chester keeping Gamble in line? I mean, will you be able to keep him from intentionally making it go awry? We don't have much time. Somebody needs to get Cornflower through, and leave now. And somebody needs to keep Gamble from going crazy. You need to be at the head of the troops but Chester doesn't."

The soldiers have now been in town for around an hour. The ogre and half-ogre troops have been busy hauling hay and grain from Drover's Livery over to their mounts and water from Pine Creek. Looking out the front doors, Kate notices that the enterprising Dorita and Pedro, along with most of the other El Parador employees, are busy delivering trays of drinks out to Main Street to the otherwise busy ogrish troops. The ogres are appreciative and tip heavily for the personal service. 

The human soldiers inside the Lone Star appear to be keeping to their two drink limit, but are taking their time consuming the second drinks. The place has now started to clear out some, a combination of regular customers getting away from the soldiers and soldiers finishing up their second drink and then heading over to either the Palace or Gay Lady for other entertainment. Around a dozen soldiers have stuck around to listen to Ruby and another dozen new soldiers have showed up, so the total number of patrons is now back to what it is on a usual busy night. Kate notices that the soldiers are surprisingly well behaved, with not a one attempting to pinch her.

As Kate moved around the room she noticed Ruby, Jake, Chester and Nanuet with their heads close together. As soon as she could, she made her way over to the group. "Is something wrong?" she asked quietly. 

Nanuet and Jake rapidly filled her in on the situation. She pulled off her apron and folded it neatly. "I'll be ready in just a moment." The three just stared at her. "I promised Geronimo I would assist Nanuet in his duties. If Nanuet can't go, I should. They have met me before, hopefully they will know me. And let's face it, humans don't generally send women when they intend violence."

Nanuet replies, "Kate! You think Apache on the warpath care if you are a woman or not? You are not thinking like they think, you are thinking how the white man thinks. And Jake, can I keep Gamble in line? The man has a few hundred soldiers and a lot of firepower. The only thing I think that keeps Gamble in line is that he is a soldier and has orders to follow. I am not a diplomat, I am a scout and a novice shaman. I made a promise to Storm that I would take upon myself her diplomatic duties after she died for my cause. I did not see the need until I found out that Apache are lining the roads with warriors and soldiers are arming themselves for war. Would you be safe here if a war erupted? I doubt it. I don't even know if getting a message to Geronimo would help, is it worth the risk?"

Jake replies, "Either we do something about this or consider riding for Tucson." Jake puts his hand on Nanuet’s shoulder. "If we don't help you and it goes bad, you won't be coming home. And we won't have a home. Risks are something you deal with by changing the odds." Jake gives him a grin. "I don't like the idea of Katherine going out there, but she is right. Who else has met Geronimo? And she does have certain, ah, skills. She needs some help though. But it's not me."

 Katherine looks startled at that.  Jake continues, "I need to go with Nanuet and handle Gamble, or at least try. Fast talking isn't going to help with the Apache, but it might with Gamble." Jake turns to Chester. "What do you think, should you stay with Nanuet and keep antagonizing Gamble or go with Katherine? If you do you can't be seen by any soldiers because then they'd suspect you to be a traitor and ambush." Jake shrugs. "Any other ideas? And be quick about it, whoever is going with Cornflower needs to leave now."

Kate emphatically states, "It is worth the risk. Like you said, a war could erupt here and then none of us would be safe. I promised to help you and I'm going to do just that. They know me, I'll be alone... or maybe with one of our gentleman friends for an escort. I know the Apache will be watching, but they haven't been starting anything. The message may not help, but it certainly won't hurt."

Nanuet states, "Yes, you are right, we have to take a chance.  Jake, I think you are the best person to handle Gamble, I know he won't listen to Chester or me, and probably not a woman either. Kate, has met Geronimo before and with the necklace hopefully they will bring her to him. I guess it is up to Chester who he wants to go with.  Life around here is never dull for a moment is it?"

Jake asks, "If you give up the necklace, you won't be able to cast will you? Do you think with Cornflower and Katherine they'll need it to get through?"  Nanuet replies, “I should be able to cast my own prayers... I just won't be able to use the necklace for healing. I guess honestly I have never tried my prayers without the necklace so I don't know for sure. I am just afraid that if we send them out there and some Apache warriors find them wandering around that they will not be happy to see a white woman, a Navajo woman and her white husband. I just figure the necklace would help them get to Geronimo or at least Kajika.”

Jeff Mills has been behind the bar and appeared to be busy mixing drinks and ignoring them, until he comes over and says "I can go with them. I'll help make sure none of the Indians harm them." He then laughs and says, "Besides, Jeremiah Peck is part of my work crew. I couldn't finish the top floor without him."  He then adds, "But I'd have to stay out of sight if the soldiers show up. They hate me worse than they hate Chester."

Kate replies, "I'll be careful Nanuet, I promise," she said softly as he handed her the necklace. "Thank you Jeff. I appreciate it. I just need to go get dressed for riding. Why don't you get Cornflower and her husband and meet me at the El Parador. Will you need a horse?"  Jeff says, "You can borrow a horse from me from Dorita. She said that she trusts me after what I did for Sonoma. Actually, you'd better get some for the Pecks to ride too, they had to borrow some last time. I'll meet you over at the Peck cabin. It's on the north side of town, around the middle."

Kate says, "I have two horses of my own over at the El Parador, I'll see if Dorita will lend two more. I'll see you soon." Kate looked over the bar at Ruby, then leaned over and kissed her cheek. "I'll be back in a few hours, I promise." Katherine looked at each face in turn, then hurried over to the El Parador. 

Jake has been watching Ruby during the entire conversation, and she was trying hard not to let him notice she was biting her lip and looking worried. After they all wish Katherine and Jeff good luck he turns back to Ruby, "You know I don't want you to.... " He stops because she's not there. He asks Nanuet and Chester if they saw her leave but neither did. 

"Damn!" Jake scratches his beard for a few seconds before he speaks again. "I'm going to go get my guns and I'll meet you two out in the street. Chester, you had better stay out of Gamble's way. The less aggravated he is the better. Keep an eye on him and his troops though, I have no experience with soldiering and don't know something suspicious from something normal. YOU need to make sure I know what is going on." Chester nods and Nanuet clasps Jake's hand looking worried. 

"OK, Mr. Cook. My keeping out of Gamble's way will make him less angry, which will be good for talking. I'll keep my eye on all of them and let you know if something sneaky is going on." 
Chester trots up to his room and gets his Spencer repeating rifle, plus some extra ammunition. Better safe than sorry. 

Jake heads upstairs.  He straps on his long barrel Colt on his left side, cross draw. He gathers up his new sawed-off shotgun and places it in a saddlebag with extra ammo for all his weapons. He grabs his shotgun and notices the repeater rifle and Ruby's shotgun is missing. He frowns and takes the other rifle. He searches through his other messy piles and smiles when he comes across some of the dynamite that Flint gave him. He holds it for a minute before he decides to put it in his other saddlebag. Finally he puts on his duster and hat, throws the saddlebags over his shoulder and heads out. 

She hurried upstairs and put on her riding clothes and long dark jacket. It looked a bit funny as it was made to go over a dress, but it would be chilly riding. Downstairs she went into the kitchen and asked Dorita to borrow two horses, explaining that if anything happened, she would make sure they were replaced with horses from the ranch. "And I saw Ginnie downstairs. Could you make sure she gets to bed at a decent hour? And, ahh," she searched for a way to ask Dorita to see that Ginnie was cared for but didn't want to say that she might not come back. "Just make sure she's alright?"

After she spoke to Dorita, Kate went out to the stables and saddled the horses. She chose to ride her stallion as she knew Meribel was steady and would be fine for a less experienced rider. The stallion was still new to her and might need a firmer hand. 

There were soldiers all over, so Kate avoided the main streets, staying to the edge of town until she came to the cabin Jeff had described. Honestly though, she wouldn't have been sure if she hadn't seen Jeff outside. "Are we ready?" she asked quietly. Jeremiah Peck and Cornflower are both prepared to move out. They join up with Jeff Mills and Kate, Jeff is armed with a wide variety of weapons, a shotgun, rifle and two revolvers. None are newer models, most looking to be Civil War vintage.  The four ride east and into the Chiricahua Mountains. They estimate they have maybe a half-hour lead on the soldiers at this point.

When Nanuet sees Jake next he is riding his horse, rifle and shotgun in long holsters off each side of his saddle, his duster buttoned up and his hat tilted slightly forward. "Good evening Indian, fine night for a ride." Jake rides up next to him. "Before I forget, you have $400 in an account at the national bank from the trinkets we got from the rustler's cave. I'm hoping we and the bank are going to survive this little trouble with the Apaches." Jake smiles at Nanuet. "I went to a lot of trouble to get that money there for you."

Ruby arrives in front of the Lone Star on her horse and stops next to Jake and Nanuet. She is in her riding outfit, hair thrown up in a ponytail, fully outfitted to ride. She turns to Jake and picking up on his comment from twenty minutes earlier asks, "I know you don't want me to what?"


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 175, “Indian Country”, Tuesday, January 24th, 1882, 9:30 P.M. * 

Jake replies, "Get saddled up and ride with us....." Simultaneously they say to each other in a loud voice, "You know I don't want you out here getting shot at!" Chester saddles up and leads his horse to the front of the Lone Star. 

He Sees to Nanuet ride up and says with a smile, "Alright, Mr. Ambassador. It's show time." 
Nanuet replies, "Good evening Chester. Good Evening Mr. Jake, a fine night for a ride indeed. You have to mention money at a time like this?" Nanuet laughs. "Hope you didn't go through all that trouble just for me." He then notices Ruby, prepared to ride out with the men. "Miss Ruby, you don't need to come. I... I... I know I am wasting my breath though." Nanuet and Chester look like they wish they were someplace else. 

Nanuet finally turns to Jake and says "But you are responsible for keeping an eye on her too, I hope you know that." Jake replies, “You are a thousand laughs tonight, Indian." 

Jake kicks his horse forward and turns to Chester. "There's two theories to arguing' with a woman." 
Chester says, "There are?" Jake replies, "Ya, and neither one works." Then he says over his shoulder. "Don't just sit there fuming at me, come on and keep up. Our Indian guide says I have to keep an eye on you." He pushes his hat back on his head. "The way I figure it, you'll save my ass again and I'll never hear the end of it." 

She answers, "You should be so lucky..." Jake smiles broadly to her and says, "I DO have a lucky hat." and touches the brim. Ruby spurs her horse forward and rolls her eyes. "Why do I get the feeling you boys don't think I can handle myself?" 

Nanuet spins on his horse and speaks to Ruby. He says, "I know you can handle yourself, I just wanted to give Jake something to do to keep him out of too much trouble." "Now you're asking for a miracle..." Everyone can see that now that things are moving forward Nanuet has relaxed and may even seem eager to take some action towards a resolution to this situation. Ruby says as she rides up next to Nanuet. "So, do you have a plan?" 

"A plan? No I don't have a plan really. My goal is to get these two hotheads to talk and resolve what seems to be a simple issue without a war erupting. Hopefully Kate and the others will reach Geronimo first and talk some sense into him, and hopefully Jake here can keep Gamble from flying off the handle. Not sure about anything else." 

"That's our plan, huh?" Jake scratches his chin. "You know I like. Elegant in it's simplicity. Nanuet facilitates the meeting, I keep Gamble from flying off the handle, and Ruby saves my ass. Well let's just enjoy the ride then." Jake smiles confidently at his companions "Oh, and don't forget Chester, he's got the eight or nine score troops covered." Chester grins back, "Yeah. No problem." 

The soldiers mount up and move out. Chester falls back a bit, putting a short amount of distance between himself and Lieutenant Gamble. Jake and Ruby ride near the front alongside Nanuet and Comstock’s group. Of those six, the retired officers Billy Comstock and Elisha Whittemore are still in civilian attire, but during the short respite in town Mitzer and his three men have now changed into their United States Army uniforms. 

The group rides along the south road out of town. Mitzer notices some concern in Nanuet’s facial expressions and asks Gamble where they are going. The Lieutenant replies, “To a defendable location along the outer edge of the mountain range. At night them Injuns can see better than we can, I wouldn’t want to risk riding into an ambush. We’ll set up camp at a place where we can guard against an attack and also keep a close eye on the mountains. If they decide to attack we’ll see them coming. If Geronimo really wants to talk peace they he’ll know where we are and can approach peacefully. Either way, we’ll be in position to ride into the mountains at dawn and deal with them.” 

The group eventually branch off from the road and ride towards a large hill approximately a mile-and-a-half southeast of Promise City. The lightly wooded hillside rises up to a primarily flat plateau, 120 by 80 feet in size, and approximately 1,200 feet higher than the ground below it. The hill has fairly steep cliff sides on its north, northeast and eastern sides, at around a seventy-degree angle. From the plateau the cliff side gives an excellent view of the adjacent Chirachua Mountains to the northeast, east and southeast. 

The remaining sides of the hills are less steep, the angles of ascent ranging from twenty to fifty degrees. The ogres are ordered to rope off two corrals on a couple of acres of land on the southwest side of the hill, one for horses and another for ogremounts. Along this corral area is a stream flowing westward from the mountains to the east. The land is mostly grass covered, with just enough trees for the soldiers to use to tie off the corral. 

The soldiers start to retrieve canvas tents from their saddlebags. The orgres troops are ordered to pair off and pitch tents surrounding the hill, with each tent no more 500 feet and within sight of those to the left and right of it. Each pair of buffalo soldiers is instructed to have one on guard duty while his partner sleeps and to alternate during the night. The human soldiers are all ordered to make their camp on the plateau at the top of hill. Three human buglers are told to stand guard duty on the plateau while the other human troops are ordered to get some rest. 

Nanuet is very familiar with this site. This hill with the plateau that the troops are on is the property of Hamilton Fisk. From this hill Nanuet can see the hillside known as Pete’s Ranch some four-tenths of a mile to the west. The land between these two hills is the 200-acre plot that is jointly owned by him, Sonoma and Kate, with the roped off corrals below holding the soldiers’ mounts being the easternmost edge of their property. 

Comstock tells Chester, Jake, Nanuet and Ruby “I don’t care for how some of these soldiers are looking at Miss West. You had better camp near us for your own safety.” Chester says, "Thanks, Bill. Sorry, Ruby. I forgot all about that. Oh, Bill? Do you have a tent for Miss West? We hadn't planned on a bivouac. One of us will be able to guard her in camp to avoid any problems." "Sounds like a good idea, thanks" Jake tells him. He whispers to Ruby, "Please stay near me, between the two of us we don't have enough ammo to shoot all these lonely soldiers." 
Kate had watched her companions as much as the landscape on the hurried ride to the mountains. It might have been necessary sometime during this night to display her talents, and she wasn't sure how they would feel about it. Her instincts said that Jeff would be okay, startled, but okay. The others were strangers. Well, that was a bridge she would have to burn when she came to it. 

She led the three quietly to the place where they had crossed into Apache lands that day with the Cartwrights. "Jeff, make sure you keep your hands away from your weapons. Let's not start off on the wrong foot here. I'm sure we're being watched." 

Katherine reached up and pulled the necklace from around her throat. She held it up high, letting it catch the moonlight. "Shouting to them is not my first choice. We don't have much time to wait, but let's see if they come to us before we go barreling in." 

A dozen Apache warriors appear up near where the horses had been left. Four check the animals’ saddlebags and weapons, then lead the horses away. The other eight move forward. Four of these Apache are armed with Henry repeating riles. They stop on the hillside some 25 feet way from the quartet near the fire. Kate notices that each of these four is making eye contact with a different member of her party. They are holding but not pointing the rifles. 

The other four move closer. One gestures for Kate and her party to lift up their hands. The Indians then move forward and pat down each of the four, apparently looking for concealed weapons. They then move back. A man dressed as a shaman, but not Nanuet's friend Kajika, steps forwards. He tosses powder into the fire, which creates a flash while saying words that Kate recognizes as the translation spell 

He then says in words that Kate can understand for her to repeat what she had said earlier. She does so. He says, "You were present here before, these others were not. Who are they? Why do they accompany you? And why is it that Nanuet does not?" 


Cornflower tells Kate softly "Your instincts are correct. We have been watched and followed for the last twenty minutes. Their numbers are increasing with each quarter mile that we travel." They soon reach the area where Geronimo had spoken to them before. A large fire is burning although the surrounding curved hillside is currently empty of occupants and nobody is anywhere near the fire. "What should we do?" Jeff asks. 

"I'm not certain, but they have allowed us this far. I take it as a good sign." She slid down off the stallion's back and wrapped the reins around an outcropping of rock. "This is the place where Geronimo held council when I was last here. Since that is what we want, this is a good place to be. Let's go down to the fire. Leave your weapons here, they won't do us any good anyway." 

The others dismounted and tied their horses. They walked slowly down near where the fire threw flickering patches of orange against the ground. Kate spoke in a normal tone of voice, knowing that this natural amphitheatre would carry it. 

"I am Katherine Kale. I bring words from Nanuet, Geronimo's ambassador to the humans. I have made a pledge to assist him in that task and come to you in fulfillment of that promise. I seek council and time is short. Will you speak with me?" 

"This is Jeff Mills, he accompanies me because it is not safe for me to ride out alone and he is a trusted friend. This is Cornflower of the Navajo, who comes because she would be known to Kajika, Nanuet's mentor. This man is Jeremiah Peck, husband to Cornflower. He accompanies us because he would not see his wife go into danger alone. 

It would have been dangerous to many if Nanuet had come here tonight. As part of his duties he went to a fort of soldiers today to find out why they had broken the agreement by riding onto your lands. The soldiers gather in Promise City now, as I'm sure you know. They will come here to treat with Geronimo soon and Nanuet will be with them. If they had caught him coming to you they would have suspected ambush, so I have come in his stead. 

I have more information about the soldiers and their intentions if you wish to hear it." "You should tell our chief," he states. The Indian walks away while the other seven remain. The four who had been with the group's horses soon return as well but stay near the top of the hill. 

No more than five minutes pass until a larger group of three-dozen Apache warriors arrives, Geronimo among them. Kate does not see Kajika with this group. They climb down the hillside. Geronimo gestures for most to sit while he and one other warrior approach. 

"I remember you," he says to Kate. "Why did our Ambassador send you to me?" "Great Chief," she nodded. She quickly repeated what she had already told the first warrior she'd spoken with, introducing the others and explaining why Nanuet could not come himself. 

"It appears that the soldiers believe your people are protecting members of the Cowboy Gang here, and have learned that Knowles stays on your land. They followed members of the gang onto your land, considering the agreement already broken by your people. My understanding is that your people feel the soldiers broke the agreement, and I tend to agree as I don't believe you would be hiding members of the Cowboy Gang here. 

The soldiers orders are to reestablish the peace if possible. If not, to move your people to a reservation, and if that cannot be accomplished to fight. Our worry is about the soldier in command. His name is Lieutenant Gamble, and he will follow his orders to the letter. However he is a cruel man who enjoys killing. He will follow his orders, but he will look for any excuse to declare peace impossible. 

There is no doubt that your people would defeat his soldiers. But if all out war starts here the government will send soldiers until your people are completely wiped out. If it takes ten soldiers for every Apache, the government will send them. We were only about a half hour ahead of them, they will be here soon." 

He replies "They appear to have stopped for the night. They are camped on a hill near your dwarven friend, around five miles from here. From what you have said I do not know if it would even be worth trying to talk with him. I have pledged to Knowles that he may live with us and I will not break my word. If these humans require him I will not wish to compromise, but do not want one man to be the catalyst for giving the humans an excuse to imprison us on a reservation. What do you suggest?" 

She replies, "I would attempt negotiation. A violent confrontation is in no ones best interest. I do not want to see the Apache forced out of these mountains. From what I've been told Gamble will obey his orders, and he's been told to broker peace if at all possible. My understanding is that he wouldn't really care that you are elves, he just enjoys the chance to kill. He'd kill me just as quickly if he had an excuse. 

It seems to me you just need something more attractive to offer than Knowles. Something they would rather have. The agreement was that the Apache would not allow outlaws to cross their lands if I understand correctly. Is there some way that could be expanded, something more you could offer without letting the soldiers on to your land?" Kate looks over to her companions. "Any thoughts?" 

He replies, "I would be willing to keep all humans from my land. We only allowed Knowles and his friends to venture through our land because they offered us much needed food. Game has been scarce in the mountains for the last several months. We now know the reason why, the earth sprits had consumed it so there was none left for my people. 

I do not trust this soldier you call Gamble. He was the one who fired upon my braves. Two would have perished if not for Kajika's healing abilities. I should negotiate for my people, but if I were to be killed there is no doubt in my mind what my warriors would do. They would avenge me. How can you guarantee my safety with these soldiers?" 

She answers, "My skills are not great. I have some small teaching with magics, but nothing compared to what your own shaman can do. You can best secure your own safety by giving no indications to Gamble of any pending violence. To not allow you to be baited into anger, whatever incitements he may offer. The most important thing is for this conference to end without bloodshed on either side. I said it before, the Apache would win this battle, but more soldiers will come and they will keep coming until the Apache are gone. 

I can't think of any way to help other than offering myself as a hostage. Gamble might not care, but he will be surrounded by others who would. I must admit, I'd like to save that option as a last resort. It will be difficult to explain why I was here, and Gamble would know that I am friends with Nanuet." 

Kate was quiet for a moment, shaking her head. "I'm sorry, I'm in a bit over my head here, as I'm sure you can see. I will help you in any way I can. Jeff, Cornflower, Mr. Peck, any ideas?" They nod no. 

Geronimo says "We can plan after I survey the situation better." The Apache warriors with Kate, Jeff, Jeremiah and Cornflower's horses bring them over. All of their weapons have been removed. Jeff stares and Geronimo who says "They will be returned when you leave the Mountains and not before." He gestures to Kate and says "I know this woman, I do not know the three of you." 

The ride to the southwest for the next hour. Kate estimates that around 300 Apache warriors are with them. They stop and dismount in the forest of one of the westernmost mountains. Geronimo gestures for Kate to accompany him. Jeff says "I'm coming too." Geronimo says "No, just the woman." Jeff looks like he is going to protest until Kate signals that she is fine." 

The climb up some natural rock formations that is almost stair-like in nature. They move out from the trees onto a rocky outcropping. From there they can both see the next hill a half-mile to the west and around 300 feet lower in elevation. There are no campfires but the moon provides enough light to make out the next hill. The plateau on top is filled with around sixty canvas tents. At the base of the hill they see large numbers of mounts and another ring of tents surrounding the hillside. Kate then recognizes the next hill further west as Pete's Ranch, and realizes that this is Fisk's Hill, at the edge of her ranch, where the soldiers are camped.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 176, “Prelude to a Skirmish”, Tuesday, January 24th, 1882, 11:30 P.M. * 

Chester comments to Ruby, "Oh, I forgot you'd be the only woman in camp. Soldiers in the field don't get too many women visitors and those who do are, um, professionals. So don't go anywhere alone. I don't think there will be a problem, but it only takes one." 

In response to Jake and Chester‘s comments Ruby replies, “Are you worried about me again? That’s very sweet.” She gives Jake a kiss on the cheek. “Sure, I’ll stay near you. It’s not like I planned on going for a hike in the wilderness or anything.” Jake gets the impression that Ruby is not very concerned. 

Jake makes small talks with Chester and his army friends and watches for Gamble out of the corner of his eye. When he sees that the inspection of his troops will take Gamble to within earshot of them, Jake waits until he is close enough to overhear and says. "Captain Mitzner, It appears to me that the Lieutenant's men display exemplary discipline. It seemed that way to me in town too. I haven't had too much experience with military life, just watching the troop reviews on outings in Philadelphia with Uncle Blair. I'm sure those weren't battle hardened regulars, those were probably just parade ground trained, not like these men. What is your opinion?" 

Mitzer picks up on where Jake is heading and expounds several sentences about how Lieutenant Gamble has done an excellent job of discipline with his men and should be proud of the troops he leads. The lieutenant thanks him and continues onward towards his troops. 

Mitzner tells Jake and Chester, "My men can double up, we can give you a pair of two-man tents." He gets Chester two diamond-shaped canvas tents. Ruby says, "I'm sure I'll be just fine, what's everyone worried about?" He tells Chester "Just find a pair of saplings to break off to use as your tent poles." "I can do that!" Ruby starts looking around to see the best direction to find some saplings. Chester says, "Let me go with you. It'll be easier for me to break off enough sticks for the tents." 

Nanuet refuses the offer of a tent. He explains that he is used to sleeping outdoors without one and that staying in one is uncomfortable for him. He spends a while looking over the land wondering what if any use he can get out of the fact that they are on the edge of the ranch that he owns with Kate and Sonoma. He scratches his head and remains deep in thought for many moments then returns to helping his companions set up their tents. 

Jake watches Ruby and Chet wander off looking for tent poles. He says to Nanuet in a falsetto voice, "It’s not like I planned on going for a hike in the wilderness or anything looking for tent poles.” Jake shakes his head. 

Ruby rolls her eyes at Chester. "It would take a lot more than one, believe me. But thanks for the concern. Let's go." Ruby follows Chester around looking for the right kind of branches. Not really knowing what to look for Ruby picks up some twig like branches here and there and Chester just keeps shaking his head and laughing. Finally he gathers enough for all of their tents and they return back to the site. Chester shows Ruby how to put the tents together but hers keeps collapsing, which she blames on the branches. 

Jake says to Nanuet, "I think I'll try and visit the good Lieutenant, see if I can learn how to influence him. I know you told me to keep an eye on Ruby, but you'll have to cover for me for a little while." Nanuet says, "Hey, it could have been Sonoma. That girl can keep you on your toes. She would have had the forest cleared and would have food cooked for the whole army by now if she thought that was needed." Nanuet chuckles softly. "I'll keep an eye on the two of them. I think having an 'Injun' nearby is enough to keep the soldiers at bay." 

When Ruby is done gathering branches she glances around and sees Nanuet sitting and watching the nearby hills. She wanders over to him. "What happened to Jake anyway? He's been gone a long time and it's getting late, time for bed." 

Nanuet tears his eyes from the landscape to look at Ruby. "Jake is away being Jake. He is going to try that silver tongue of his on Gamble. Hope he knows what he's doing. But if I know Jake he could talk his way into and out of anything he gets himself into." She says, "Humm, I hope you're right, about Jake that is. That Gamble has a scary temper." 

Nanuet turns his attention back to the landscape and tries to hide a smile. "Don't worry I am sure he will be back soon, I know how much you two value your 'bed time'." Ruby smiles mischievously. "Why Nanuet, are you being fresh?" Ruby cocks her head to one side waiting for the answer. "Being fresh? I am not quite sure I understand what you mean." Nanuet continues to try and fight the growing smile on his face, but he doesn't turn back to face the buxom saloon girl. 

She answers, "Oh yes you know just what I mean. You elves enjoy bedtime more than any other race I've ever heard of. I knew this girl, an elf, who told me...well, taught me a few tricks. You have longer lives so you have more time to practice." Ruby giggles. "Oh I guess now is not the time for this discussion. Maybe tomorrow." 

For the first time in quite a while, Nanuet’s face turns crimson in reaction to Ruby's remarks. "You generalize too much, I have met many humans whose exploits in the bedroom put my race to shame. But yes, we elves may know a trick or two." Ruby sits next to Nanuet and pulls her legs up to her chest. "I'm not saying you have crazy exploits but let's face it. One-hundred years is a long time to go without that kind of companionship" 

It is hard though for humans to understand what it is like when you live for centuries. When we are young we spend that time learning about our surroundings and ourselves. That may include some of the 'exploits' that you speak of. Each of us also takes roles in our tribes though and some roles do not allow for much companionship. Were you trying to make a point?" 

"Am I ever trying to make a point?" Ruby smiles at the elf before looking out over the hills to where he is looking. "Nope, no point at all." She puts her head in her lap and just sits with him for a while. 

Chester pours himself a drink of water. "Let's hope he has better success than I did. It'll be a slaughter if there's a fight." 

Jake reaches the area where the Lieutenant is camped, keeping in clear view and approaching the guards in an unthreatening and obvious way. "Just want to chat with your Lieutenant if he has a few minutes for me." 

"Good evening Lieutenant Gamble, Jake Cook. We've met before. I was wondering what you thought of the situation? Being a business owner in town and part owner of a mine out there" Jake points in the direction of Fisk Mountain Mine, "it would cost me a lot of lost revenue if this breaks out into fighting. Believe me, I want to see the Cowboy Gang prevented from using Apache land as much as anybody but open war would be worse." "Don't worry, if fighting breaks out we'll win," Gamble replies. Jake nods and returns to the others. 

Less than a mile away Kate is watching the solders’ encampment with Geronimo. Kate keeps her voice low as she speaks. "I know this area, a little at least. Nanuet, Flint and I, along with another, laid claim to the land just there," she said, trying to point out the borders of the land they had purchased. "They trespass on your land then," Geronimo states. He then says, "But this will allow you to now approach them, provided you ride out to then from the direction of your ranch." 

She says, "It seems strange to say it to you. I feel as if the government had no right to sell it to us. But I cannot change the past by refusing to buy land. And in that location it had occurred to us that we could easily supply livestock to your people in the mountains. In a few years anyway after the herd is established. 

This hill was purchased by Hamilton Fisk." Kate looked down at the encampment. "I knew how many there were, but they seem more camped out thus. I hadn't expected them to set up a camp out here. Perhaps we need a good neutral spot, where each group could clearly see their representatives but only a few would actually attend?" 

He states, "I am told that your dwarven friend has a sizeable cave, which should suffice. We need to now deduce a way for you to suggest this meeting to the soldiers without it appearing that you are conspiring with the Apache." "Which I am," Kate said with a sudden smile. "I was seen by many of these soldiers in a saloon tonight, and I am known to be a comrade of Nanuet and Chester. I could easily explain knowing the situation, and offer use of the cave to expedite the soldiers leaving our land." 

The Indian Chief looks to the sky and says, "We should wait for a few more hours. I will want Kajika to be present with me. It will take him and the warriors that he leads some more time to reach this location." She replies, "I have met Kajika, he gives wise council. I will gladly wait. It has been a long day, but sleep will have to wait a while longer." 

Kajika arrives on site at around 2:00 A.M. with several hundred Apache warriors, most on foot rather than mounted. Geronimo instructs them all to rest and become mentally focused. 

At 5:00 AM Geronimo receives a count from his scouts that there appear to be fewer than 200 mounts in the solder’s corrals. He decides to have a force just fewer than 400 mounted braves exit the forest at the base of the mountain. He has them lined up single file in a line stretching for a full half-mile. They are a third of a mile from the hill where the soldiers are situated. Kate is encourage to leave and ride the long way around to her ranch. 

Before Kate leaves she asks, "Is there anything you need me to do when I get there? Oh, and the others. Would they come with me now, or leave after the conference. Jeff will be worried if he doesn't see me soon." Geronimo says, "I do not trust the others. They stay here. Bring the dwarf with you to the soldiers, they will not suspect him of working with us. It is your land, you have a right to be on it. Just as this is our land and we have a right to be here." 

"So I go out to the soldiers with Flint and suggest the cave as a meeting place. I understand about the others, I hope Jeff does." Kate asked him to point out the long way again, and then for her horse. She led him down the mountainside and then rode toward Flint's cave. After she was out of pistol range of the Apache, she checked to see if her weapons had been returned. 

A short while longer the first light of dawn come up from the east. The shadows from the mountain and trees initially shade the long line of Apache but as the sun begins to reach the horizon the half-mile long line of Indians are spotted from the plateau. The buglers all sound for the camp to awaken. 

Chester wakes quickly. He reaches for his gunbelt even before he's fully conscious. Shouts of "Apaches" reach his ears. For a moment, the ex-soldier thinks he is back in Nebraska, but then he remembers that this is Arizona. Throwing off the blanket, Chester straps on his belt and crawls outside. He grabs a passing human soldier. "Corporal, what's going on?" 

The man says, "The Indians are in a skirmish line down the hill. But they're not moving." The soldier rushes to his post and shoulders his rifle. Chester hustles to the other tent and shakes it. "Ruby. Mr. Cook. The Apaches are here." He turns to Nanuet, "Are you ready? I'll come with you, if you want." 

Kate's saddlebags are still without any weapons. She arrives at Pete's Ranch. Flint is up on the top of his hill and waves to her. "Hey, what are all those soldiers doing over there? They woke me up with that trumpet playing of theirs, carries pretty far across the open terrain." 

She tells him, "Soldiers went into the Apache's mountains a few days ago, they seem to be gearing up for some kind of confrontation. I think we'd prefer our ranch wasn't overrun by a war. Come on out with me. We can let them use the cave for a conference. I know, it sounds stupid, but I think there isn't much time." 

Ruby turns over to Jake while slowly stretching. "You know, we had to get up early yesterday too," she says yawning. She sits up and mechanically puts two braids in her hair. She pokes Jake again then makes sure she is fully dressed before grabbing her guns and exiting the tent. 'What's going on Chester? Do the Apaches want to fight us?" she says sleepily. 

"Ouch, stop poking me." Jake rolls over, "Can't that Geronimo attack at a civilized hour?" He sits up and stretches his back. "Next time we have a crisis, couldn't we do it where there is a decent bed to sleep in?" He shakes off the sleep and quickly gets dressed, weapons strapped on and finds his horse. 

He says, "Ruby, I need to stay near Gamble and I'll probably need some help. I just wish I knew what I was gonna do.... come on." He leads his horse towards the direction of the Lieutenant’s campsite. Ruby says, You want me to still stay with you? Or you want me to stay with Chester or Nanuet." Ruby hurries after Jake trying to keep up with his measured pace to get his answer. 

"With me. Everything depends on us keeping Gamble from starting something," He says back over his shoulder. He stops and let's her catch up. He leans in and whispers, "If you need to do something special, let's put the horses together and you can stand between them. I'm making it up as I go along." He starts moving again, "We'll have to rely on Katherine and Nanuet to keep the other side from hostilities." 

"Special?" Ruby replies with a confused look on her face. "Oh special... yeah ok. I'm not sure I have much I can do though." Ruby keeps us with Jake as they near Gambles tent. "You don't really think they'll be fighting do you?" They stop when they get close to Gambles tent and wait to see what he is up to. 

Gamble is watching the Indians through a pair of binoculars. "I don't see any with Chief or Shamen markings" he tells his Sergeant. "Lieutenant." Jake says just loud enough to be heard. "Do you mind if we tag along behind you during this? I'm sure my Uncle Blair back in Philadelphia would be pleased to hear from me about you and your men." 

Gamble replies, "Tag along? We're not going anywhere at the moment. I picked this hill for a reason, a solid defense. If those Apache start a charge they'll be on the receiving end of a rifle barrage that they'll soon regret." Ruby pipes up, "But I thought we were trying to talk peace with them?" 

Gamble answers, "Hard to talk at a third of a mile and it looks like they're here for trouble." "Well, then you have to send someone over, you know, the whole white flag thing..." Ruby gives Jake a confused look. He can almost read her thoughts saying.."I don't think this guy is here to negotiate anything..." 

Jake turns his head and winks at Ruby before he looks back at Lieutenant Gamble. "As you said, you have the high ground. I doubt they'd attack. Besides the problem to solve is the Cowboy Gang. To get the Apache to agree to keep them out, which I'll bet they'd do. The hard part if finding someone who could verify that. You know, someone who the Apache would let on their land, and make sure that the Cowboy Gang isn't hiding there." 

Jake looks out over the plain where the Apache are located. "I'm looking forward to the day when every one of those Cowboy Gang murderers either has a bullet between the eyes or is swinging from a rope." He turns and looks back at Gamble. "You know they won't accept any Army forces doing that, but you win the negotiation if you pick the folks you know will make sure those Indians are kept honest." 

Nanuet has been absent during the early morning commotion. He arrives at the area where Ruby, Jake and Chester are speaking with Gamble. "Lieutenant Gamble, are you ready to start your peace negotiations now? I will ride out with those whom you wish to send so we can get started." 

Billy Comstock steps forward and volunteers to ride out with Nanuet, stating "I'm not dressed as a soldier, they'd be less inclined to shoot." Gamble says, "Fine you ride with him, but I want one of my soldiers to go with you. Take Corporal Toby with you, he's my ranking Ogre." 

Nanuet says, "Oh Lieutenant, I thought you would be attending the negotiations with us. I guess I understand that if you don't see the chief that you wouldn't go forward yourself. I will discuss with them a neutral site to have the peace talks." Nanuet waits for a reply from Gamble before heading the small party down from the plateau and out towards the Apache braves. 

Gamble replies, "I just want to make sure this isn't a trap." Nanuet thinks to himself "Well how is sending a civilian, an Indian scout who is the Apache ambassador and one soldier going to tell you if this is a trap?" as he rides down with the other two towards the Apache braves. He makes sure that he and the others have no weapons in hand and that they ride in the open and slowly. 

A half-mile to the west, Kate and Flint get their horses ready to ride. She has to talk him out of bringing along any dynamite. His suggestion of it however reminds her that they'd better move it to somewhere other than the cave prior to the negotiations. They find a safe spot in a smaller cave to hide it. 

Kate helped Flint get up onto his horse and the rode over to the encampment. Once they were in sight they slowed a little bit, keeping their hands clearly visible. It would be suspicious for her to ride out and just start making suggestions. Katherine and Flint continue toward the line of soldiers, looking for Chester or Nanuet, who should be near Gamble. 

After a few moments Kate saw three figures break away from the group, one of them she can easily recognize as Nanuet. "I hope we're not already too late," she said, nudging the stallion to walk a little faster, still looking for Chester or the others. Nanuet mumbles under his breath "What in Hades are they doing here?" He changes his course as little as possible to possibly intercept Kate and Flint in front of the Apache line. Nanuet also keeps an eye on Apache to see what their reaction is. 

Kate tried to position herself and Flint so the meeting with Nanuet looked as if they were just passing one another. "It's alright. Geronimo wants us to suggest Flint's cave as a neutral meeting place. I'm going to suggest that to Gamble as the rancher on whose land his army is camped." Kate and Flint then rode on toward the soldiers. Kate and Flint She rides back towards the hill with the soldiers. Nanuet and his two companions ride forward towards the Apache.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 177, “The Treaty”, Wednesday, January 25th, 1882, 6:15 A.M. * 

Jake and Ruby stay near the Lieutenant. Looking out from the hill towards the Indians the sun makes stark lines on the mountain and long shadows from the sporadic mesquite trees and saguaro cactus. "Ironic." Jake says quietly to Ruby, "All that rain has things greening up and the plants thing spring has come early. Nobody sees the green right now, do they?" 

She blinks hard at him a couple of times and starts to say something when she sees him silently mouthing the words 'Ask me about Uncle Blair.’ "Uh, Jake." She starts hesitantly. "I hate to break your reverie." She speaks a little louder. "Who is this Uncle Blair you keep talking about?" 

"He's my father’s brother." Jake pauses only a second. "Uncle Blair Cooke works as a staff member and advisor to the right honorable James Donald Cameron, Republican from the great State of Pennsylvania and a senior member of the armed services committee." He takes a moment to let that settle in, as Lieutenant Gamble is clearly listening. 

Jake Continues, "He is the head clerk on Cameron's staff for issues on the United States Army. He processes the paperwork for the senator's approvals on military budgets, promotions, transfers, and the like." Jake smiles and nods a bit. "Uncle Blair and I were always close when I was younger, makes me keep in touch. He likes to hear about Army doings for real, he only gets to see the paperwork. Funny that it is so political. No one gets promoted unless they make the top of the piece of paper that Uncle Blair gives to Senator Cameron to sign." Down below, Kate and Flint ride on back toward the soldiers camped out on and around the hill. 

Kate reached the soldiers. They do not stop her so she continues to riding boldly up to the encampment with Flint right behind her. A group of solders do stop her as she reaches the top. She exclaims, "I'd like to see the officer in charge, please," she said to the first soldier she came to. "Lieutenant Gamble, I believe." Chester waits in nervous anticipation as the parley group rides forward. He sees Kate and Flint approach. He says to himself, "Ah, they're coming from the ranch. I wonder what they had in mind?" 

She is brought to Gamble who had been watching from the plateau. He exclaims, "Woman are you daft? Them Injuns could have kilt you! What do you think you're doing riding out in front of them!"? Flint rides up beside her and says "No problem Colonel, I was protecting her!" 

"Thank you for your concern Lieutenant, but as Flint said, I was well protected," Kate said with a straight face. "As I'm sure you know, I am a friend of Nanuet, and he, Flint and I own some of the land you are encamped on. The Apache know that and are respectful of our rights to ride on our own land. My partner and I are concerned about hostilities breaking out on our ranch. I'd like to offer you the use of a cave on our land as a neutral setting to hold a conference with the Apache Chieftain." 

He looks hesitant and glances at Jake. Jake catches Gamble's eye scrumptiously and gives him a slight jerk of his head before walking alone towards the back of the little group watching Nanuet. Gamble turns back to Kate. "Let's wait and see what those three find out" he states while pointing to where Nanuet is. She answers, "Of course. I must say, Lieutenant, I admire the steadiness of your men and your own restraint. I'm sure everyone in Promise City will be most grateful once peace is restored without bloodshed. It's been a bit nervous, I'm sure you understand." He thanks her. 

Nanuet has slowly continued forward alongside the ogre Sergeant and Comstock. Once Nanuet and his two companions have stopped Kajika walks out to him with Maska at his side. Nanuet smiles slightly when he sees Kajika. "How is she?" Nanuet says, referring to his trustworthy canine companion. "She has done much traveling of late." Kajika replies, "But necessary. She reached me just in time. Geronimo was going to have the warriors surround the hill at its base. With Maska getting your message to me I was able to reach here in time and talk him into this approach instead." 

Nanuet turns to Billy Comstock and Corporal Toby to make the introductions. "This is my mentor and Geronimo's shaman, his name is Kajika. Kajika, this is Mr. Comstock and Corporal Toby. We want to discuss a neutral meeting location where Geronimo and Gamble can discuss the reinstatement of the treaty." “Where would you suggest and how many participants for each side?" Kajika asks. 

Nanuet thinks hard about this question. The site of Kate and Flint riding out from the ranch enters his mind. "I own part of a ranch nearby, there is a large cave that would work well I think. I am not sure about the number of negotiators from each side. How does four or five sound?" 

Kajika says that the negotiators should be unarmed but that they probably should also have an armed guard for each negotiator. The guards could wait outside of the cave during the negotiations. He asks Nanuet to chose a final number, as he knows the size of the cave. He replies, "OK, if I must choose then I choose four and I agree to the armed guards. Are there any other terms we must decide. I am new to procedures of this type." 

Kajika replies, "The four will not include you and the ranch owners, they are the hosts and you are the mediator. Make sure that the four chosen to negotiate for the humans have the authority to make the necessary commitments. Geronimo will not have the patience to renegotiate this treaty anytime soon." 

Nanuet states, "Kajika, you are once again proving to be wise beyond measure. I will do as you ask. Can we agree upon a meeting time of noon? That will allow me time to return to the soldiers and discuss the plan with them and then I will return to you and guide your party to the cave. " 

Kajika replies, "I would suggest sooner, perhaps two hours time. Longer could make both leaders suspect that the other is plotting against them. I also do not want to give Geronimo the time to listen to the counsel of those harboring war over peace." Nanuet states, "I will defer to your wisdom and experience in these matters. Two hours time it is then." 

Ten quiet minutes have gone by up on the Plateau. Gamble begins to pace. He then notices Nanuet, Comstock and Toby riding back. He waits anxiously for them to return. Rather than leaving the mounts at the bottom of the hill they ride straight up to the plateau and over to Gamble before dismounting. Chester mutters, "Hmm. That was quick. Hope that's good news." Kate softly replies, "I'm sure it is. Their demeanor hasn't changed any. I'm sure they know as well as we that hostilities do no one any good." 

The three ride up the hill to the plateau. Nanuet looks at Kate and then at Gamble. He takes a deep breath and then speaks. "I believe we have a suitable place for the meeting to take place. I own part of a ranch with this young lady" pointing at Kate "and a few others. It is nearby and would make it a neutral sight that is fairly close. They have agreed to four negotiators for each group. The negotiators would be unarmed but each is to be accompanied by an armed escort who would remain outside but near the cave. The meeting can commence in two hours. The hosts and myself as the mediator would also be in attendance. Do we have an accord?" 

A few moments later Nanuet arrived and proposed his plan. Kate nodded as he spoke and waited to see what the nervous Gamble would do. Gamble says "That sounds good." He then glances toward Jake to see if he agrees with that decision. Captain Mitzer suggests that he also participate but adds "I will make it clear that you are the ranking officer for this County. But the Apache also travel across the border into New Mexico, so my agreement would also be useful." 

Gamble send Corporal Toby to ride back down and prepare the mounts and his four best shooters as guards. He turns towards Jake and says "You should probably come along as well to let your relative know about this treaty." Jake says, "Bold move Lieutenant Gamble. I'd be honored to accompany you. I surely will tell my uncle of your success in negotiating." Jake nods his head several times. 

Ruby has been listening silently to this whole exchange and watching Gamble intently. After he names Jake to accompany them, Ruby pulls him aside. She looks up at Jake with the worried look back on her face and says, "Listen, you know this guy is not exactly looking for peace. And I know you don't have much patience when it comes to men like him. I'm going to be sitting here worried about you getting killed by Geronimo but this is much bigger than that. The whole city is at stake. Please promise me you'll be careful?" 

"I'll be careful. I'll try not to do anything too stupid." He gives her hand a squeeze. "Besides, I need to make Uncle Blair proud of me." he says with a wink. "Keep an eye on what is going on out here. If these guys get out of hand without their leaders that could be worse." "I will." She stands on her toes, gives him a kiss then hurries off with Kate. 

Gamble puts his human Sergeant, George Ball, in charge of the plateau with orders that at the very first sign of betrayal from the Apache to move the mounts up nearer to the plateau and to also pull the ogre troops back. He then says, "If the Indians attack hold the hill until reinforcements can arrive. Have the buffalo soldiers hold the front line, try not to let any of the humans get killed.” 

Nanuet says, "Kate and Flint, would you be so kind as to show the Lieutenant the way to the caves? I will do the same for the Apache. We will meet there shortly." Kate says, "Of course, Nanuet. Ruby, Mr. Martin, would you care to accompany us? I may need some help in getting the cave presentable for these gentlemen. Lieutenant, whenever you're ready." Nanuet says, "Sure thing, Katherine. I'm ready to go now. I can get my stuff later." Kate and Flint waited a few minutes as the Lieutenant gathered the men he wanted and then led them across the ranch to the cave where Flint had been living. Ruby and Chester then head over with Kate to the cave. 

At the pre-appointed time the two groups gather at Flint's cave. Lieutenant Gamble brought along as his fourth negotiator a human corporal named Patterson who had surveying experience and brought with him maps of the area. Geronomo's negotiating team included himself, Kajika as well as sub-chiefs Naiche and Tazha, who were both sons of Chief Cochise. 

Negotiations continue for over an hour. Things appear to be moving along well until Naiche brings up the previous week. He had been in charge of the group that Gamble had clashed with. 
Patterson's presence proves to be a gift from the gods, as he uses the map to identify where the incident took place. Gamble had thought they were still in the Dos Cabezas Mountains at the time but had apparently wandered over into the Chirichua Mountains instead, thus both sides had felt that the other violated the treaty. 

Gamble actually swallows his pride and apologizes, explaining that the mistake had been the fault of his orge scout who had been unsettled by what they thought was a zombie centaur a few hours prior to that. Jake nods at Gamble when he looks back at him, giving him silent encouragement for his openness. 

Nanuet proposes a break for a few moments. He asks if everyone would like to step outside for some fresh air. He comments to his friends, "I think things are going well. There is even a reasonable explanation for that incident from last week. Hopefully we can continue to move forward after the break." 

Kate replies, "I'm encouraged. Both sides seem to be listening, which I wasn't sure would happen. Although Jake seems to be having some influence here," she smiled, keeping her voice low. "'What did you tell that man?" Ruby relaxes significantly at the news that things are going well. "Oh you know, Jake is really good at influencing people." She smiles at him and yawns. "Maybe you should get back in there and keep at it." 

During the break Nanuet is noticeably nervous. He is sweating heavily and pacing back and forth. He takes a long drink of water and then approaches Jake. "So Mr. Jake, things seem to be going well. Not sure if you have anything to do with Gamble's openness and willingness to negotiate but keep doing whatever you are doing." Nanuet then meets briefly with both sides asking if their is any requests before proceeding. 

Jake says quietly "Don't be so friendly with me right now." and winks. then louder, "Well we still need some third party assurances regarding the Cowboy Gang. I'm sure Geronimo is an honorable man, but confidence needs to be built." 

Negotiations continue for another hour. They agree that the mountain and rock formation known as Cochise Head will be used as the future boundary of the two mountain ranges. The Army agrees to remain totally out of the Chiricahua Mountain with the exception of being allowed to travel the east road to Galeyville and New Mexico through the mountain pass. The Apache agree to not allow any outlaws to travel through the mountains. Chester whispers to Ruby, "Wow. This is going well. I didn't think Gamble had it in him." 

The problem then arises when Gamble names Harvey Knowles and says that applies to him as well. Geronimo is about to respond when Kajika stops him. Chester mutters, "Uh-oh. Who's this Knowles character?" "I'll tell you later," Ruby whispers back. Chester nods in reply. She thinks to herself, “I only hope I don't regret not killing him when I had the chance.” 

A long pause follows. Kate watched the three men, Gamble, Geronimo and Kajika carefully. She was hostess here, not a negotiator, and she had no idea how to solve the problem of Knowles. He was essentially already a prisoner on Apache land, but Gamble might not accept that. She prayed that this one sticking point wouldn't derail everything and tried to think of a way to prevent it. 
Jake leans into Gamble and whispers. "I have met Knowles. I let him live. Keep that to yourself. He is not a big risk. Just get a commitment that Knowles only leaves the Apache territory if they turn him into you." 

Geronimo says, "Knowles is a tracker who helped our people when they were in great need. We owe him a debt and have offered him sanctuary. He is now part of our tribe. He no longer associates with the humans." 

Gamble takes Jake's advice and says, "Then you must agree that he will remain with you. He is to have no contact with other humans and if he should seek to leave the mountains he is be turned over to the Army. If we find him outside of the mountains then the treaty is over." Kajika and Geronimo discuss this in the Apache's language. Geronimo says "It is agreed. Knowles will not be able to leave the mountains without our knowledge." 

With that the treaty negotiations are concluded. Patterson begins to write up three copies of the documents with Jake's assistance. The eight negotiators all sign the documents. Kajika keeps one, Gamble has Patterson keep one, and the third is given to Jake who is instructed by Gamble "Have one of the lawyers in town review and sign this, then file it with the County Clerk." Jake shakes Gamble's hand firmly. "Yes sir Lieutenant." 

Nanuet breaths an audible sigh of relief. "Excellent job men, your honor won the day today. I commend everyone involved." As the men start leaving the cave Ruby runs up to Jake and throws her arms around him. "You did so good! I told you, you are so smart!" She gives him a big kiss then a hug before letting him go. 

Then she turns to Nanuet, "And you did a great job too," she says giving him a much smaller kiss. She breaths a sigh of relief. "And I was worried..." she says to herself walking out of the cave. Kate slumped against the back of the cave, exhausted from lack of sleep. The others were on their way out, but she would have to go back to the mountains after they were gone to get Jeff and the others. She pushed herself back up and followed the others. 

Nanuet says, "Kate, I can tell you are tired. Head back with the others. I don't need sleep, I can go back to the mountains and get Jeff, Cornflower and Jeremiah. Besides, I should probably spend some time with Kajika." She says, "Thank you, Nanuet. Don't forget Tom's pistol and my Derringer as well. And tell the Chief how pleased I am that it all turned out well." 

Chester walks up to Gamble. "Lieutenant, I am surprised. I admit I thought this wasn't going to get done. I was wrong. I guess what I'm saying is that I'm sorry. You've served the country well." Then he salutes the man. 

Chester catches up to Nanuet. "Mighty fine job, there, Nanuet. How's it feel?" He replies, "Honestly I am not sure that it has all sunken in yet. I thought I was way over my head here, but with everyone's help we got it done. I guess it feels great! I have gained a lot of knowledge with this experience. Sorry Chet, if you will excuse me, I have to go now, there are some people who need an escort back from the Apache camp." 

Ruby announces to no one in particular, "Can we go home now? I'd like to get some rest today, I have a saloon to run after all." Nanuet rides out with the Apache so that he can escort Jeff and the others back to Promise City. He makes sure to retrieve Kate's personal items as well. On the ride he spends as much time with Kajika as possible, discussing the days events. 

Both teams of negotiators return to their forces. The Apache ride back into the mountains. The soldier pack up and decide to ride directly back to Tombstone and then Fort Huachuca. Comstock and his group offer to ride back to Promise City with the others, feeling far more comfortable now about riding east back to New Mexico. They say they will leave this day, not wanting to tempt fate. By noon the hill and surrounding land are all totally free of people once again, each group having gone their separate ways. 

On the ride back to Promise City after they are clear of the Army soldiers Jake spits from his horse. "If I had to compliment Gamble one more time I was SURE I was going to vomit." He shakes visibly a couple of times. "Gods, I need a drink!" She says, "Oh but you did such a good job, I am really impressed." Ruby looks at Jake with admiration. "Anyway, I'm tired now so let's go get some rest." 

Before Jake ends up at the Lone Star he brings the treaty to Mitchel Berg, and explains what has happened. Jake lets Katherine know about the money she has in the National Bank. Jake and Ruby get to the Lone Star and fall right into bed. 

Once they get back to Promise City, Kate took the time to take care of the stallion before stumbling up the stairs to her room. She managed to tell Ginnie that she was free to do as she liked today and to get her boots off before she laid down and fell asleep.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 178, "Epilogue", Thursday, January 26th until Wednesday, March 8th 1882: * 

Work continued on the 3rd floor of the Lone Star Dance Hall and Saloon and was eventually completed, making it the tallest building in Promise City. The owners and employees who resided there then moved up to the top floor and converted some of the 2nd floor rooms into private gambling and party rooms. Niles Hoover consolidated his liquor storage into a single 2nd floor room, the one closest to the staircase, having replaced the furniture in that room with custom made shelves to maximize the storage capacity. All except for a flat $ 100 each week per partner of the saloon’s profits were reinvested into the construction efforts. 

Ruby continued on her quest to get to know all the patrons, their names, favorite songs and drinks they like. With the duplication of skills among the owners, gamblers, singers, waitresses, cooks, pianists, bartenders and bouncers a schedule was worked out where each employee and owner had either two or three days off during each week, although everybody tended to work on both Friday and Saturday nights. Stanley and Helen Barker continued their Saturday night piano concert/poker game, alternating locations each week between the Lone Star and the Comique. 

The feud between the Lone Star and Palace saloons has quieted down, due mostly to Niles Hoover having become a co-owner of the Lone Star but partially due to Jake Cook having joined the Merchant’s Association. Jake mails several letters regarding both personal and business matters. Ruby and Jake continued to gather information on Adair and Baxter. Ruby’s two little boyfriends were also able to find out Adair’s schedule for her. Ruby also had a few chance encounters with one of Adair’s saloon girls. The Promise City Herald has done poorly, now publishing a four-page paper only every week-to-ten days, with the Palace Saloon and Frye’s Harness Shop and Bootmaker as its only remaining advertisers. Typesetter Josiah Young now also works for Duncan Frye. 

In mid-February Manuel Gonzales returned from his extended visit to California. He had remained there as a guest of the city’s former Mayor James Toberman, helping out with the philanthropic ventures. He remained until his South American friends arrived to assist with recruiting wood elvan labor to help with the construction. The South Americans had been delayed getting to Los Angeles due to their volunteering to escort a pair of earth spirits to Canada. Both Kate and Ruby resumed their studies with Gonzales, practicing the casting of new spells. Ginnie attempts to invite herself along for these lessons but is overruled by Kate. So Ginnie spends the time of Kate’s lessons checking out Promise City. 

Ruby also continued her bardic training with Madge Duprey, who was grateful to Ruby for taking Clarisse Townsend off her hands. The sixteen-year-old girl had lived a very sheltered life and when orphaned the previous year moved out to live with her cousin Julia Barbeau, a singer and dancer at the Gay Lady Variety Hall and Saloon. That saloon’s evening atmosphere was far too rowdy and raunchy for an innocent girl like Clarisse, who possessed a fine singing voice but was an atrocious dancer. So Madge and Julia initially arranged for her to waitress for the Gay Lady’s lunch and dinner crowds and then sent her back to the Promise City Hotel to spend the evenings alone in her room reading. Finding the girl new employment singing at both the Lone Star and Comique was a welcomed change for her. 

Pete’s Ranch continued to grow. This was largely due to the Apache showing their gratitude for the owner’s efforts with both the earth sprits and negotiating peace with the army. During this time frame the Apache provided the ranch with fourteen wild mustangs as well as thirty-two rustled cattle that had been abandoned by the Cowboy Gang in Apache territory. Deputy Sheriff Hunter was only able to identify six of these cattle as having Cochice County ranch brands so Pete’s Ranch was allowed to keep the others. Sonoma, Nanuet, Kate and Ginnie continued to work on their 200-acre plot, preparing parts of it for spring planting and building a total of four adobe structures. Sonoma also spends several nights a week working at the Lone Star. 

Kate worked out a balance between working the ranch, teaching the girl Ginnie, having her own lessons, and working at the Lone Star. All of the fencing on the ranch was completed. Kate located the horse that Johnny Ringo had described and left it for him in town where it was soon picked up. Jake rode out to visit the ranchers every week, on the way practice horse riding, target shooting and other skills. Ruby joined him for several of these visits. A friendship seemed to be developing between Kate and Conrad Booth, although true to his word to Jake it remained on a purely platonic level. 

Kate traveled to Tombstone in early February to put Tom’s marker in place. There was no confrontation with Morgan Earp as he had returned to California. Kate received a letter from Boston indicating that a friend of hers had recently come to join them. 

Chester continued to work at Condon’s Bank while spending his Wednesday’s helping Zack Morand and Jake with security arrangements for their mining operations, which included hiring guards for them. He warned Frank Condon about Danby Jones but was assured by the boss that Jones was a trusted employee. He spent many evenings at the Lone Star, working as a combination bouncer/bartender/waiter on the nights that Jeff Mills had off. Ruby kept encouraging Chet to loosen up a bit, saying that she wanted to see him having some fun! He spent much of his time at the Lone Star listening to Clarisse Townsend sing, but hasn’t worked up the nerve yet to ask her out on a date. 

The Fisk Mountain Mine operations were still barely getting started, with most of this time spent on developing the mine infrastructure. All of the ore that had been initially blasted down had been hauled to town and smelted, earning Jake a little under $ 2,000 after expenses. Jake had attempted to bring Jeff Mills with him out to the Fisk Mountain Mine but Jeff kept declining, stating that he needed to focus on the 3rd floor construction instead. Once that was done Jeff then threw himself into the project of moving Lacey’s General Store, disassembling the walls and putting the building back up at the store’s new location on South Street where both the Liquor and Grain stores previously stood. Jeff has now started to plan out the expansion of the Lone Star into the vacant lot behind it. 

In late January the Circuit Judge in Tombstone declared that there was insufficient evidence to charge Johnny Ringo with the stagecoach robbery. In February evidence surfaced linking suspected cattle rustler Pony Deal to the crime and the Earps sent a posse out to find him, which failed to do so. No other word has surfaced about the Cowboy Gang. In early March, “Deadeye” Douglas was spotted in Cheyenne, Wyoming shortly after a middle-of-the-night bank robbery. He was reported to have been in the company of two human males, three human females and an elvan Indian. 

And the halfling reporter Chumbley starts hanging out at the Lone Star, much to the annoyance of the owner Jake Cook. 


This concludes 
“Revenge, Renewal and the Promise of a New Year” 
the 1st module of our western campaign. 

The story continues directly into our 2nd Module: "Wizards, Whiskey and Wonderful Things"

Thank you to all of the players for a truly enjoyable game.


----------



## Silver Moon

This was the first module in the four-module Wild West campaign that ran from August 2004 until April 2007.


----------



## Silver Moon

Mentioned elsewhere, so bumped for quick reference.


----------



## Queenie

I just finished rereading this game/ story. Almost 10 years later and it still has all the magic it did back then. I laughed and laughed at ALL the characters antics. We had such an incredible mix of players and a very dedicated GM. We made quite a bunch! 

Thank you again Silvermoon, for running such a fantastic game. I know I have said it before but with our 10 year anniversary approaching, I will say it again. This game literally saved my life that first year. So much fun and joy has come from this little game day game you started. I wonder if you ever imagined how far it would go?


----------



## Queenie

And of course, the crazy bunch that made this game what it was. SO much thanks to orchid blossom, kafitrar, kriskrafts, and dire wolf. I hope I spelled your user names right because I recall our real names, from our real friendships that came from this. Orchid, especially, has become one of my very best friends. 

And finally, to barad,  Jake, I don't think I've ever seen a story hour or even a GAME with a better matched pair of characters. It was always fun and exciting getting to play Ruby up against Jake and having him there really helped me develop my character into what she is today. So thanks for all the fun <3

Everyone put in such an enormous amount of time, energy and love into "just a game" to make it become the special thing that it was. It may not be obvious from the outside but anyone who participated knows what an amazing thing this became.

I can not believe it's been almost 10 years. Crazy!


----------



## Silver Moon

This is 1st module in the four-module "Wild West" PBP Campaign.   Referenced in the current posted chapter of the follow-up "AGELESS" Campaign so bumped for easier finding.


----------

